# Das On One Fatty



## zoomer (14. Juni 2013)

Sorry,
hab zu viele Fragen und muss einen extra Thread aufmachen.
Gerne viele Bilder !







Vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist es momentan ja noch alternativlos.

Es ist zwar zur Zeit Nebensaison,
ich weiss nicht ob die Vernunft siegt und ich noch bis zur Eurobike warten
kann, ob da nicht noch ein paar interessante Alternativen kommen.
Solange komm ich vom On One Fatty einfach nicht los.


Frage 1 :
Sehe ich das richtig dass bei den verschiedenen Rahmengrössen der
Hauptrahmen unten gleich bleibt und nur das abgestrebte Sitzrohr
länger wird - also sich nichts an der Überstandshöhe ändert ?


----------



## whitewater (15. Juni 2013)

Frage 2: ist da schon das Frameset einzeln erhältlich aufgetaucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (15. Juni 2013)

Antwort Frage  2 :

hab auch schon gesucht aber nichts gefunden, einzig die Reifen.
Auch die Räder nicht, aber einen Satz 29er Räder mit den breiten
Naben haben sie, recht günstig.
Sähe sicher lustig aus, der Rahmen, mit dürren 29er Reifen 


Das Rahmenset mit Komplettädern wäre natürlich der Knaller,
wegen eigener Komponentenwahl.
Nur kann es dann doch schnell mal recht teuer werden


----------



## whitewater (17. Juni 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Das Rahmenset mit Komplettädern wäre natürlich der Knaller,
> wegen eigener Komponentenwahl.
> Nur kann es dann doch schnell mal recht teuer werden


Teuer wäre es auch, das Komplettrad zu kaufen, und dann alles, was einem ..."fragwürdig"??... erscheint auszutauschen.
Da ich z.B. bei Laufrädern dogmatischer Selbstbaufahrer bin, wäre das schon wieder doppelt gekauft.

Und bei meinen aktuell noch sehr unausgegorenen Fattygedanken ist z.B. auch noch nicht raus, obs nicht 'ne Schaltnabe wird. 'ne Alfine 8 kommt fast an die 1x11-36 ran, 'ne Alfine 11 sogar weiter.
(Wär ne Rohloff geplant würde ich ja nicht nach dem OnOne Frameset fragen )


----------



## zoomer (17. Juni 2013)

whitewater schrieb:


> Und bei meinen aktuell noch sehr unausgegorenen Fattygedanken ist z.B. auch noch nicht raus, obs nicht 'ne Schaltnabe wird. 'ne Alfine 8 kommt fast an die 1x11-36 ran, 'ne Alfine 11 sogar weiter.
> (Wär ne Rohloff geplant würde ich ja nicht nach dem OnOne Frameset fragen )





Schon,
ich dachte nur die Nabe hinten hätte einen 170er Standard (statt 155)
und vorne 135 (statt 100), deshalb doch der Fatty Zubehör 29er
Laufradsatz.


Oder liege ich da falsch ?


----------



## whitewater (17. Juni 2013)

Stimmt, hast recht, das On-One wäre bei diesem Konzept auch raus:


> CNC'd from solid 6061 billet aluminium with a 135mm axle spacing up front, and a 170mm rear.


Na mal sehen, bis zum Frühjahr kann ich mich bestimmt beherrschen, und vielleicht gibt's dann ja das 2012er Frameset auf der Resterampe Dann würd mir auch die Kettenschaltung kein Kopp machen.


----------



## zoomer (17. Juni 2013)

Ich dachte die breiteren Achsen (+ die 190er Sonderlösung)
wäre Standard bei *allen* Fatbikes ... (?)


Des wegen habe ich mich beim Threadüberfliegen auch gewundert
dass da jemand in seinem Fatbike zwei Alfines zertört hätte.


----------



## BigJohn (18. Juni 2013)

Nein, es geht auch mit den normalen 100/135er Achsen (siehe Surly), aber dann passen nur die 3.8er Pellen richtig. Von 9:0:7 gibts sogar einen extra Rahmen für Schaltnaben und Singlespeed, allerdings nicht unbedingt günstig.

Auf ne Resterampe würde ich mir übrigens keine Hoffnungen machen. Die Räder waren eigentlich fast ausnahmslos ausverkauft.


----------



## Rake109 (18. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte das in der Galerie schon mal geschrieben - hier passt es aber besser.... Fazit, das Fatty ist jeden Eur wert und nein, ich bin kein Angestellter von On-One.



> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich fahre das On-One schon den ganzen Winter und muss sagen, dass das eine der besten Investitionen in Bikes war, die ich die letzten Jahre getätigt habe.
> Ich hatte den ganzen Winter Spass und in diesem verregneten Frühjahr war das Fatty der absolute Brenner.
> Man bekommt richtig viel fürs Geld. Das Bike ist nicht leicht, aber grundsolide:
> ...


----------



## zoomer (18. Juni 2013)

Ich habs natürlich gelesen.
Schön Rake109, dass Du auch in den Thread gekommen bist.

Du bist momentan noch der einzige aktive On One Fatty Fahrer hier ?
Edith :
Ah, nein, gibt noch einen.

Freu mich wenn Du neue Bilder auch hier postest.



Wie sieht es denn mit der Sattelüberhöhung aus ?
Bin froh um meine 29er, brauche mindestens den Lenkre auf Sattelhöhe,
bei meinen alten 26er ist der Lenker zu tief.

Die Starrgabel sieht jetzt nicht gerade nach viel Verlängerung für
Federgabelgeometrie aus. Krieg ich damit dem Standard Spacerturm
den Lenker noch auf Sattelhöhe - bei 75 cm Auszug OK Sattel ?


----------



## zoomer (18. Juni 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Nein, es geht auch mit den normalen 100/135er Achsen (siehe Surly), aber dann passen nur die 3.8er Pellen richtig. Von 9:0:7 gibts sogar einen extra Rahmen für Schaltnaben und Singlespeed, allerdings nicht unbedingt günstig.
> 
> Auf ne Resterampe würde ich mir übrigens keine Hoffnungen machen. Die Räder waren eigentlich fast ausnahmslos ausverkauft.




OK, also eher kein Standard bis auf das Tretlager 

135/170 aber sinnvoll wegen der 4" Reifen, und durch den
jeweilgen Rahmen bereits festgelegt,
denke ich hab's kapiert.


Die On One's sind aber, zumindest derzeit, ausreichend verfügbar.
Anfang November sieht es vielleicht wieder anders aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rake109 (18. Juni 2013)

Ich bin 180 gross und und habe vermutlcih ne Schrittlänge von 82cm. Ich habe damals 18" gewählt. Mit der Sattelüberhöhung komme ich gut klar, hab sogar einen Spacer rausgenommen und aktuell ist der Lenker etwa 1 bis 2 cm unter Sattelhöhe. Die Federgabel ist etwa 2 bis 3 cm länger, da wird der Lenker etwas hochkommen, das gleich ich mit einem negativen Vorbau und weniger Spacern aber aus. Dann passt das wieder. Sobald das fertig ist, weiter Bilder


----------



## BigJohn (18. Juni 2013)

Gerade das Tretlager ist bei Fatbikes doch nicht Standard, sind ja 100mm. Und wie gesagt 100/135 gehen auch für fette Reifen. Es kann dann nur sein, dass man vorne je nach Reifen ein bisschen Luft bei der Montage ablassen muss. 135er Hinterbauten gibt es nur mit Offset, da wird die Felge 17,5mm nach links versetzt eingespeicht. Dadurch hat man den effekt einer 170er Nabe.


----------



## zoomer (18. Juni 2013)

@BigJohn,
ja, ich meinte den 100er TretlagerFatStandard.

Ist ja eh durch den Rahmen vorbestimmt, aber ich finde die 135/170
logischer und passender, die Faträder passen sowieso nirgends sonst.

(Die zweireihige links/rechts Einspeichung find ich auch nicht sinnvoll.
Lieber die Flansche symmetrisch und die volle Breite zur Seitensteifigkeit
nutzen)


----------



## zoomer (18. Juni 2013)

Rake109 schrieb:


> Ich bin 180 gross und und habe vermutlcih ne Schrittlänge von 82cm. Ich habe damals 18" gewählt. Mit der Sattelüberhöhung komme ich gut klar, hab sogar einen Spacer rausgenommen und aktuell ist der Lenker etwa 1 bis 2 cm unter Sattelhöhe. Die Federgabel ist etwa 2 bis 3 cm länger, da wird der Lenker etwas hochkommen, das gleich ich mit einem negativen Vorbau und weniger Spacern aber aus. Dann passt das wieder. Sobald das fertig ist, weiter Bilder



D.h. deine Satteloberkant von der Tretlagermitte sind wohl so. 72 cm ?

Aha,
hab ich befürchtet.
Der Stack ändert sich ja kaum zu L.
Da ich 3 cm mehr Schrittlänge und Grösse hab, lande ich wohl bei
mindstens 1 cm Sattelüberhöhung, trotz dem Spacerturm.
Das ist bei mir nur bequem wenn ich mit mind. 62er Oberrohr und
langem oldschool Vorbau wirklich richtig CC mässig lang liegen kann.


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. Juni 2013)

Eine gute Nachricht für @zoomer  und alle anderen Fatty-Infizierten, darunter auch ich! 

On One:
- Gabel
- Rahmen
- Fatty Bundle


----------



## Kittie (22. Juni 2013)

Morgen,

Da kann der langsame Aufbau ja fast los gehen....

Das Bundle, ist sicher am interessantesten für die meisten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (22. Juni 2013)

Morgen!

Na mal schauen, wie ich das angehe. 
Das Bundle ist super. Auch wenn die Gabel nach wie vor nicht mein Fall ist, aber, dass der LRS mit Reifen und Schläuchen dabei ist... das ist fast gestohlen!


----------



## Kittie (22. Juni 2013)

Stimmt, der LRS hat mich alleine schon über 500,- gekostet - verdammte Axt.
Notfalls zb. die Salsa Gebel noch zusätzlich gekauft und die On-One wieder verticken.


Edit sagt: 299,- schon der LRS - http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/WPOOFAT/on_one_fatty_wheelset


----------



## zoomer (22. Juni 2013)

Super !

Gut versteckt,
ich finde das Bundle über die Navigation gar nicht.

Wobei,
das wird mit Sicherheit viel teurer als Komplett und ein paar Teile tauschen 
(Kurbel und Innenlager sollten sie dazulegen, gerne auch den Steuersatz,
den Rest hat man dann ja gerne mal in der Teilekiste liegen)

Das wäre dann das Bundle +
+ XX1
+ Syntace
+ BB7
+ SQLab 611
+ ....


----------



## Rake109 (23. Juni 2013)

Grade fertig geworden, der Lefty Umbau. Fährt sich auf Anhieb ausgewogen, einzig die Feder ist zu weich.


----------



## corra (23. Juni 2013)

mein gott ist das geil ich will auch


----------



## Jocki (23. Juni 2013)

Bei mir sind vom On-One Umbau ein Satz Laufräder + Mäntel + Starrgabel über. Wenn jemand so was zum Aufbau für den Rahmen braucht bitte melden.


----------



## dopero (23. Juni 2013)

kittie schrieb:


> edit sagt: 299,- schon der lrs - http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/wpoofat/on_one_fatty_wheelset


299 gbp = 355 eur !!!


----------



## whitewater (24. Juni 2013)

Omg


----------



## zoomer (24. Juni 2013)

Rake109 schrieb:


>



Irgendwie sieht eine Fatty (Ähh, Lefty meinte ich) am On One Fatty selbstverständlicher aus
als an meinem Flash.


----------



## BigJohn (25. Juni 2013)

So Mist, dabei hatte ich mit dem Fatty ja schon abgeschlossen, weil es ein bisschen zu klein ist. Aber selber baun zu dem Preis? 

Kann mal jemand die Kettenlinie von oben Fotografieren? Ich frage mich, ob es das breitere Truvativ-Patronenlager mit den außenliegenden Schalen für die freigängigkeit der Kette tatsächlich braucht, oder ob zB auch eins von FSA reicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (26. Juni 2013)

Komme zu dem Entschluss dass für mich das komplette Rad doch
die bessere Wahl wäre.

Syntace P6 Highflex etc. würde es dann doch nicht werden
Würde das Bundle doch mit selben oder ähnlichen Teilen aufbauen,
bis man die Passenden von verschiedenen Shops dann zusammen hat ...

Die DH Howitzerkurbel und Innenlager mit Chromolywelle,
(Verschieden Angaben bei Ausstattungsdaten bzw. Customshop)
ist dem Gewicht sicher auch nicht so zuträglich. Da könnte man
mit den angekündigten SRAM Kurbeln vielleicht was sparen,
wenn man sie denn irgendwo her bekommt.

Der neue X5 Shifter in schwarz sieht super aus, das Schaltwerk auch.
Leider gibt es das nicht als Typ II.



Gut, bleiben dann noch anderer Sattel und andere Bremsen,
aber die sehen schön reduziert aus und stören auch nicht wirklich.



Frage mich nur,
sieht es nun mit einem schwarzen, oder dem weissen Lenker besser aus ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Juni 2013)

Insofern alles glatt geht, sollte demnächst ein Bundle eintreffen...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Juni 2013)

Blöde Frage, was bedeutet denn nochmal "Type II" bei Sram?


----------



## zoomer (26. Juni 2013)

Äh,
das gedämpfte Schaltwerk mit ohne Kettenklappern.


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Juni 2013)

Also ich würde einen schwarzen Lenker bevorzugen. 
Die Verschleissteile kannst du ja nach und nach upgraden, sofern nötig.


----------



## zoomer (26. Juni 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Insofern alles glatt geht, sollte demnächst ein Bundle eintreffen...



Ist das so richtig dass deren uropreise + ca. 30  Radversand nach D
so fix sind, oder kommt da noch mal Mehrwertsteuer o.Ä. drauf ?



btw,
hast Du nicht schon genug schöne Fahrräder ?


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Juni 2013)

Alles fix.


----------



## zoomer (26. Juni 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Insofern alles glatt geht, sollte demnächst ein Bundle eintreffen...



Weisst Du schon mit welchen Teilen Du es aufbauen willst ?
(Kurbel, Kettenführung, Schaltung, Bremsen ?)


Danke FlowinFlo


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Juni 2013)

Bundle hat ~ 11â¬ Versand gekostet. Abwicklung Ã¼ber Paypal ganz easy...   Bisher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Juni 2013)

Denke 2x10 mit der SLX Gruppe vom Inbred. Das wird gehen müssen, so der Plan bisher.
Kurbelfrage ist noch unklar...

Bremse 660er SLX. Langt mir..


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Juni 2013)

Wäre ja eine echte Bereicherung, wenn ein kurzer Aufbauthread mit den einzelnen Teilen auf der Waage das ganze begleiten würde, Marco! 

Aber ich ahne schon, dass das mindestens eine Stange Toblerone kostet....


----------



## zoomer (26. Juni 2013)

Und bei der Kettenführung geht's gleich weiter,
gut, Du brauchst in dem Fall gar keine.


Die Rohloff wäre schön und bezahlbar,
geht aber ggf. nicht weit genug nach aussen, ohne Gebastel.
Trifft wohl auf die meisten mit Halterung am Sitzrohr zu.

Wenn man Eine mit Tretlagermontage nimmt, à la E-Type,
muss man auf Tretlager mit passender Schale achten ?


Warum verbaut On One eigentlich 170er Kurbeln ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Juni 2013)

Flo, dich juckt es doch genauso wie zoomer.
Traut euch...   

Aufbaufred....,....denke nicht. Zu trist der Aufbau. 
Rollen muss es erstmal.

Hat hier jemand eine Kurbelempfehlung?


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Juni 2013)

Es geht ja nur um ein paar hübsche Bilder auf der Waage, die bisher trotz zahlreicher Verkäufe der Bikes noch Mangelware im Netz sind.

Für spätere Tuningabsichten wäre sowas auf jeden Fall hilfreich.




... Mich juckt es schon seit Frühling 2012 und lange halt ich´s nicht mehr aus!


----------



## zoomer (26. Juni 2013)

Was man halt fast in allen Shops bekommt ist das Howitzer (Pro ?)
Innenlager mit 100 mm breite (ca. 35 â¬) und die Kurbel ist dann
gleich mal mitfestgelegt, ebenfalls Howitzer (ca. 115â¬), und
immerhin in verschiedenen LÃ¤ngen erhÃ¤ltlich.

SRAM hatte (zwei ?) der billigeren Kurbeln mit 100 mm Breite angekÃ¼ndigt,
mÃ¼sste man noch mal bei BikeRumors suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (26. Juni 2013)

Bilder ? - auf jeden Fall !

Und die Nettogewichte von Rahmen, Gabel etc. wären wohl auch
ohne grossen Aufwand machbar.


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Juni 2013)

Das Rahmengewicht liegt übrigens bei ca. 2,28kg in M. Ist ja auch ein Fatty!


----------



## BigJohn (26. Juni 2013)

Damit ists ja leichter als ein Scandal (oder war das das Inbred?)...
Es gibt auch ein Isis-Innenlager von Truvativ (Giga Pipe Team DH) und FSA, wobei das FSA angeblich das bessere (und billigere) ist. Damit is die Kurbelauswahl auch nicht so beschränkt, von FSA gibt es noch einiges. Und eine KCNC FR1 schwirrt auch noch auf ebay rum.


----------



## zoomer (26. Juni 2013)

Die hab ich auch gesehen ...


Ist das dann der alte Shimano Vielzahn ?


Nach Vierkantlagern hatte ich auch noch nicht gesucht weil es mir
zu altmodisch ist - Kurbeln hätte ich dafür allerdings noch genügend


----------



## BigJohn (26. Juni 2013)

Shimano Vielzahn ist Octalink und Isis ist Isis. Das war die Antwort aller anderen auf den Standard von Shimano.

Es gibt übrigens eine Liste mit Teilen hier im Forum:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=605850
wurde aber schon ein bisschen nicht mehr aktualisiert.

Vierkant -> Phil Wood


----------



## zoomer (26. Juni 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Shimano Vielzahn ist Octalink und Isis ist Isis. Das war die Antwort aller anderen auf den Standard von Shimano.



Kompatibel miteinander ?




BigJohn schrieb:


> Es gibt übrigens eine Liste mit Teilen hier im Forum:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=605850
> wurde aber schon ein bisschen nicht mehr aktualisiert.




Danke -> abonniert





BigJohn schrieb:


> Vierkant -> Phil Wood




Gibt es da gar auch verschieden Standards ?



Ich dachte nur, sollte es irgendwelche 100 mm breite Vierkant Patronenlager
geben (von mir aus vom Holz Philipp), wären diese, wie auch die Howitzer,
für alle dem jeweiligen Standard entsprechenden Kurbeln,
eine universelle Option für Fatbikes.
Im Gegensatz zu heutigen Kurbeln mit eigener Achse, die dann die richtige
(100 mm) Länge braucht, was man ja noch nicht so oft findet und das teure
Stück dann auch nur noch an ein Fatbike passt.


Aber wie gesagt,
für mich zu altmodisch.
Das Howitzer eigentlich auch, und proprietär auch noch (Werkzeug ?),
aber ich könnte mit dem Horrorwitz schon leben.
(Am On One zumindest)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Juni 2013)

Kann mir jemand den benötigten Sattelstützendurchmesser vom Fatty sagen?


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Juni 2013)

31,6mm


----------



## BigJohn (27. Juni 2013)

Isis und Octalink sind nicht kompatibel, ich glaube Isis hat zwei Zähne mehr. Und es gab tatsächlich auch unterschiedliche Vierkantlager (ich glaube dreierlei), aber da fragst besser jemanden unter den Classicern.
Die Surly Mr. Whirly wäre eine HTII Kurbel, die universell passt, weil man die Achse entfernen und separat in unterschiedlichen Breiten bekommt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Juni 2013)

Frauchen meldet eben 2 Päckchen von Planet X.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (28. Juni 2013)

Die liefern echt schnell!  
Hoffentlich meldet sich Herrchen heute noch mit ersten Bildern!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Juni 2013)

Bin gerade auf dem Heimweg aus Saalbach. So wie die Autobahn ausschaut, könnte es spät werden.

Aber ich liefere zeitnah Bilder. MUSS aber erstmal Frauchen etwas Zeit widmen...


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. Juni 2013)

Bloß keinen Stress - gute Fahrt!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Juni 2013)

Irgendwo schaut wohl etwas leicht aus der Kartonage raus...?!
Das ist bisher bei allen 3 Bestellungen bei OnOne passiert. Das richtige Verpacken bekommen die wohl nie hin...


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. Juni 2013)

Das wird, dürftig verpackt in Fernost in die Container verladen, erst zum Problem, wenn die Pakete sich individuell auf den Weg zum Kunden machen - Weitwurf inklusive...


----------



## BigJohn (28. Juni 2013)

bei On One schmeißen die aber die Sachen immer einfach quer in die Kartons. Mir hat auch schon mal die Rechnung gefehlt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Juni 2013)

Fährt eigentlich jemand ein geschaltetes OnOne hier im Forum?
Möchte vorne gerne 2fach fahren...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Juni 2013)

Also, es hat nur die IS-Aufnahme der Gabel aus dem Karton gelunzt. Alles gut! 

Hier ein schlechtes Handypic. Inzwischen steht das Ganze aber schon auf eigenen Reifen... 


 

Bin in der Sache noch nicht so richtig informiert  -  Welche Lenkerbreite verbaut man beim Fatbike und welche Discgröße?
Dachte an einen Lowrizer mit max. 660mm und 180/160 oder 180/180 Discs?!

Eure Meinung dazu?


----------



## zoomer (29. Juni 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bin in der Sache noch nicht so richtig informiert  -  Welche Lenkerbreite verbaut man beim Fatbike und welche Discgröße?
> Dachte an einen Lowrizer mit max. 660mm und 180/160 oder 180/180 Discs?!
> 
> Eure Meinung dazu?



Prima !


One One verbaut standardmässig ihren 800er !
Ich finde das gut so !

Meine 780er Syntace sind mir auch nicht zu breit.
Aber wenn ich hin und wieder mal ein 26er mit 680er Lenker
unter mir habe kommt mir das extrem schmal und unfahrbar
vor.



Btw,

Ist das "Pearl" Weiss noch einigermassen weiss oder so richtig
ätzend "perlmuttig"

(Erinnert mich immer so an die frühen '80er und den
Porsche 935 Umbau des örtlichen Diskothekenbesitzers  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Juni 2013)

Hi!

Nein, das ist mMn ein sehr schönes Weiß. 

OnOne kann ebenso mies Bilder ablichten wie ich...., die Farbe kommt im www nicht rüber. 
Hat man schon beim Inbred in "teal" gesehen. Live einfach   .


----------



## zoomer (29. Juni 2013)

Beruhigt mich.


Und ?
Wartest Du noch auf mehr Meinungen oder hab ich Dich mit der
Lenkerbreite schon überzeugt.



Wirst Du Löcher in die Felgen fräsen (Laubsäge ?) ?

Hast Du alles schön einzeln gewogen ?


Hmmh, Diskgrösse.

Ein Fatty hat einen Reifenaussendurchmesser und damit Hebelwirkung
wie ein 29er, ein Fatty ist schwer, ...
Also von da her wie beim 29er und abhängig vom Fahrergewicht.

Hinten ist ja 160 vorgesehen,
das geht bei mir grad so.
Vorne 180, ich finde das ist
Mindestmass.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Juni 2013)

Hab´s mal grob gewogen. Daten kommen (Bilder sind nix geworden).

Habe überlegt, den 660er vom Inbred zu nehmen....., aber eigentlich mag ich das Inbred behalten. Alles geht aber nicht...  

LRS bleibt erstmal so.


----------



## Rake109 (29. Juni 2013)

Hi, das Fatty braucht einen breiten Lenker min. 720 mm. Ich fahre das Fatty mit 2fach. Hab mir die Holzfeller 32-22. Als Umwerfer hab ich einen 2fach E-Type von einem Kinderrad - ist glaube ich Acera aus der Grabbelkiste eines Radhändlers. Passt wie Arsch auf Eimer.


----------



## Kittie (29. Juni 2013)

Sehr schön....endlich mal wieder was zum anhimmeln 

Scheibengröße....ich bin mit gut 110kg Gesamtgewicht auch mit 160/160 noch an keine Grenzen gestoßen....keine Ahnung ob das Thema evtl. einfach nur von Vorurteilen lebt?!
Lenkerbreite - soll ja so sein, das breiter Lenker und kurzer Vorbau das Optimum sind. Frage mich bei sowas immer, wie die Fahrer die letzten Jahre seit Anbeginn der Gelände-Bikes so klar kamen, mit ihren 650er Lenkern....mir reicht das völlig. Einzig der Vorbau ist mit 100mm gut 1cm zu lang.

nur meine Meinung


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Juni 2013)

Rake109 schrieb:


> Hi, das Fatty braucht einen breiten Lenker min. 720 mm. Ich fahre das Fatty mit 2fach. Hab mir die Holzfeller 32-22. Als Umwerfer hab ich einen 2fach E-Type von einem Kinderrad - ist glaube ich Acera aus der Grabbelkiste eines Radhändlers. Passt wie Arsch auf Eimer.



Sehr guuuuuut! 

Wir quatschen sowieso nochmal per PN. 
Muss die Tage erstmal meinem Frauchen etwas Aufmerksamkeit schenken...

Habe jetzt 2 weiße 180 Alligator Crown bestellt. 
Gepaart wird mit der 660er SLX.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (29. Juni 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt 2 weiße 180 Alligator Crown bestellt.
> Gepaart wird mit der 660er SLX.



Das sollte reichen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Juni 2013)

Gewichte der orig. OnOne-Parts...

Schläuche   573g / 555g
Laufrad v/h inkl. Felgenband + Spanner   1695g / 1897g
Reifen 1530g / 1522g 

Rahmengewicht liegt _grob gewogen_ bei 2,2 bis 2,3 kg. Das Dingens wollte nicht richtig auf der Waage liegen bleiben und irgendwie hatte ich es eilig und war ungeduldig....


----------



## BigJohn (29. Juni 2013)

Die Reifen sind vom Gewicht echt cool. Nicht so schwer wie die Draht-Surlys und vermutlich nicht so dünn wie die mit Ultralight-Casing.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Juni 2013)

Sind die Surly-Pneus noch schwerer?   Dachte, ich markiere schon fast die Obergrenze..!?

Könnt das Bike den ganzen Tag anschauen... 
Eben noch Kassette und Schaltwerk montiert.


----------



## BigJohn (29. Juni 2013)

Ich glaube die 27tpi bewegen sich bei 1,8kg. Die Reifen, die V-Rubber unter eigenem Namen vertreibt kommen teils sogar auf 2kg


----------



## zoomer (29. Juni 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Gewichte der orig. OnOne-Parts...
> 
> Schläuche   573g / 555g
> Laufrad v/h inkl. Felgenband + Spanner   1695g / 1897g
> ...



Das ist so ... krass 

Ein Rad = ca. ein 29er Laufradsatz
Schläuche = unglaublich
Ein Reifen = schwerer als alle meine 29er Reifenpaare

Aber der Rahmen scheint leichter als mein Kona Unit 



Irgendwie hab ich da trotzdem auch Lust drauf


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Juni 2013)

Es gefällt mir minütlich besser und besser....   Gerade zu dem Preis.

Suche gerade den "Problem Solvers 100mm Direct Mount Front Derailleur Adaptor" im Netz für den geplanten 2fach Aufbau.
Shit, mein Schulenglisch hat aber stark nachgelassen...


----------



## zoomer (30. Juni 2013)

So was ?

http://fatbikes.com/salsa-100mm-direct-mount-adaptor.html


Z.B. hier :

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Problem-Solvers-Direct-Mount-Moonlander/dp/B007AAFO8Q/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1/280-5034145-7609718?ie=UTF8&qid=1372543384&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=problem+solvers+100mm+direct+mount+front+derailleur+adaptor+preis"]Amazon.de[/ame]


bzw. gleich hier :

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Problem-Solvers-Direct-Mount-Moonlander/dp/B007AAFO8Q/ref=pd_rhf_se_p_t_1_QVEH"]Nubuk Bikes[/ame]


----------



## BigJohn (30. Juni 2013)

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Juni 2013)

Jup, dort war ich auch schon auf der Seite...





 @BigJohn

Das ist Erpressung!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corra (30. Juni 2013)

spätestens im september gehöre ich zu euch jungs ! ich will soeins !


----------



## Bumble (30. Juni 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich glaube die 27tpi bewegen sich bei 1,8kg. Die Reifen, die V-Rubber unter eigenem Namen vertreibt kommen teils sogar auf 2kg



1700gr für den 27tpi Nate hab ich damals gewogen


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. Juni 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Pics or it didn't happen!





taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das ist Erpressung!?!



So schlecht ist dein Schulenglisch ja doch nicht, was Marco!?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Juni 2013)

Verstehen geht so, aber selbst Texte formulieren....    Oooooooojeee!
Naja, ist ja auch fast 20 Jahre her und mein Alltag benötigt kein Englisch.
Aber ein Abendkurs soll Nachbesserung bringen...


----------



## BigJohn (30. Juni 2013)

Um das ganze noch ein bisschen anzuheizen: auch hier gilt "Fatties fit fine"!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Juni 2013)

Deins??


----------



## BigJohn (30. Juni 2013)

Nää das is irgendwo von mtbr oder so. Das Rad an sich is mir auch zu vermurkst, ging in erster Linie um die BFL mit 4.8". Ich halte mich bislang weiterhin tapfer, da einfach der Platz nicht da ist und ich auch bislang kaum Kilometer mit meinem Unfall-Cube gemacht hab.


----------



## scylla (30. Juni 2013)

mal eine (wahrscheinlich dumme) frage: 
bei der kurbel braucht man doch eine 100mm achse, oder?

welche kurbel habt ihr verbaut/wollt ihr verbauen? 
ich habe mir schon einen wolf gesucht, aber von den wenigen herstellern (raceface, surly, ethirteen, sram), die sowas angeblich im sortiment haben wollen, habe ich nichts irgendwo käuflich erwerbbares gefunden 
vielleicht könnt ihr ja mal mit einem shop-namen oder einem link aushelfen? danke


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. Juni 2013)

Frauenbesuch bei den Monsterbikes, sehr schön! 

Es gibt neben den 2 Kurbeln von Surly ein paar Isis-Lager mit 100mm. 
Davon ausgehend hat man dann etwas mehr Auswahl an Kurbeln.
Von Race Face gibt es auch ein Modell für Fatbikes.

Das beste ist aber: Die XX1 wird es bald auch in dieser Dimension geben! 

P.S.: Dumme Fragen gibt es bei diesen Bikes nicht, besonders was Offsetgabeln, Felgen oder Kurbeln angeht! 

P.P.S.: Jetzt habe ich glatt den Shop-Link vergessen. Hier gibt es z.B. einige Fatbiketeile, so z.B. auch die Mr. Whirly Kurbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (30. Juni 2013)

sehr gut, danke!
bin gerade selber noch darauf gestoßen, dass hibike mittlerweile auch fatbikes und zumindest ein paar wenige teile von surly im programm hat  
der preis für den surly kram ist halt schon heftig!
für über 300 euronen hab ich mir bisher noch nie ne kurbel gekauft, nicht mal ne xtr! 
grad für so ein spaßrad wäre mir was günstiges a la sram x.5 oder raceface ride schon lieber. 2fach sollte halt sein.

um gleich noch eine dumme frage hinterherzuschieben: vielleicht gibt es ja schon glückliche besitzer des on-one bundle angebots, die zufällig auch noch den smoothie mixer steuersatz dazu bestellt haben -> welcher gabelkonus ist denn dabei? der für 1 1/8 zoll (was schlau wäre, aber nicht vorauszusetzen), oder der für tapered/1,5 zoll (was etwas dämlich wäre angesichts des bundles mit einer 1 1/8 gabel)?


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. Juni 2013)

Bei dem Bundle sucht man sich drunter doch den richtigen Steuersatz für sich aus, nicht?

Ja, Hibike hat auch ein paar Sachen im Programm, so auch auch Bike Mailorder. Alle beziehen die Sachen letztlich von Cosmic, was eine kleine Lieferzeitdauer bedeutet....


----------



## scylla (30. Juni 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Bei dem Bundle sucht man sich drunter doch den richtigen Steuersatz für sich aus, nicht?



ja, genau. ich bin mir halt nur grad nicht sicher, ob das ein "schlaues" angebot ist mit dem richtigen konus, oder ob da einfach ein standard-steuersatz mit ins paket geworfen wird, bei dem laut bezeichnung "tapered" ja ein 1,5'' konus dabei sein dürfte. traue nie einem online-shop... oder so ähnlich


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. Juni 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ja, genau. ich bin mir halt nur grad nicht sicher, ob das ein "schlaues" angebot ist mit dem richtigen konus, oder ob da einfach ein standard-steuersatz mit ins paket geworfen wird, bei dem laut bezeichnung "tapered" ja ein 1,5'' konus dabei sein dürfte. traue nie einem online-shop... oder so ähnlich



Wenn man den Steuersatz bei On One aufsucht, steht da im Angebotstext des Mixed tapered: 





			
				On One schrieb:
			
		

> High quality internal headset to fit frames with a tapered 1/8in top to 1 1/2in bottom headtube. Works with standard 1 1/8in steerer forks straight out of the box or with tapered steerer forks using the 1 1/2in crown race



Beantwortet das deine Frage?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Juni 2013)

Hi scylla, 

das ist ein tapered Steuersatz mit 1,5" Lager und Reduzierkonus.
Habe ich genau so bestellt. Bundle und Steuersatz....


----------



## scylla (30. Juni 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Wenn man den Steuersatz bei On One aufsucht, steht da im Angebotstext des Mixed tapered:
> 
> Beantwortet das deine Frage?



ja, danke (auch @taunusteufel) 
dann hat sich das wohl geändert, mein mann hatte bei seinem smoothie mixer fürs 456 einen 1,5'' konus dabei und musste den 1 1/8'' konus separat nachkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (30. Juni 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ..und musste den 1 1/8'' konus separat nachkaufen.



Sicher genau  umgekehrt, eben wie es im Angebotstext steht, dass man den 1,5er dazubestellen muss.

Bestellst du ein oder zwei Bundles?


----------



## scylla (30. Juni 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Sicher genau  umgekehrt, eben wie es im Angebotstext steht, dass man den 1,5er dazubestellen muss.
> 
> Bestellst du ein oder zwei Bundles?



seins muss er selber kaufen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Juni 2013)

Soweit sind wir nun schon mit der Gleichberechtigung...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Juli 2013)

Vorerst soweit...

Kleines Blatt, Umwerfer und Bremsen noch..
[


----------



## zoomer (1. Juli 2013)

Das ging fix !

Die Kabelführung finde ich ... interessant 


Das schaut gut aus !


Zusammmen reissen bis zur Eurobike, bis eins von Canyon kommt,
oder die 2. Iteration von On One mit Steckachsen, BB7, X=+1,
schönerer Gabel, gelochten Felgen und in hellblau kommt - oder nichts
von all dem und sie ausverkauft sind - oder doch zuschlagen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Juli 2013)

Erste Runde habe ich hinter mir....  Wooooooow !!!!

Kleines Kettenblatt, Umwerferadapter + Umwerfer, 180er Scheiben (auf dem Postweg) kommen noch.
Aber auch so ein Spaßgarant ohne Ende. 
Wollte nur ein paar Meter in den Wald rollen   -   Letztendlich war es eine kleine 5km Runde.














Ich bin schon MTBs gefahren, die mir träger vorgekommen sind.
Das Ding fetzt!! 

VG


----------



## nutallabrot (1. Juli 2013)

Welche Rahmenhöhe ist denn das? 16 oder 18 Zoll?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Juli 2013)

18"  bei 1,80m.

Die Optik täuscht auf dem Bild aber sehr! Keine Ahnung warum!?
Ist eine 400er Stütze.


----------



## scylla (2. Juli 2013)

schönes Ding , freu mich jetzt umso mehr auf mein Rolling Chassis Bundle 



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Umwerferadapter + Umwerfer



kannst du mal kurz genaueres dazu schreiben? Bin auch grad auf der Suche und blick nicht ganz durch 
2fach Umwerfer dürfte wahrscheinlich am besten sein zwecks kürzerem Käfig/Reifenfreiheit, oder? Und dann einfach den Problem Solvers Direct Mount Adapter, und das passt? Oder gibt's andere Möglichkeiten einen normalen Schellen-Umwerfer oder gar E-Type zu verwenden?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Juli 2013)

Hi scylla.

Werde auch den Direct Mount Adapter verwenden. Gucken ob es klappt....


So, muss los........    biken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kittie (2. Juli 2013)

Ja ja, die erste Ausfahrt mit dem Teil hat sich mir auch ins Gehirn gebrannt 
Das ist schon mal eine Erfahrung, die man gemacht haben sollte, wenn man auch nur ein wenig was für Fahrräder übrig hat...

Das einzige, was etwas stört, ist das sehr tief gezogene Oberrohr, was sich mit meinem Schönheitsempfinden etwas beißt. Optimum bei MTB und RR nach meiner Meinung ist horizontal, aber die Zeiten sind ja leider vorbei.

Sonst Geile Karre und viel Spaß damit


----------



## drurs (2. Juli 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> schönes Ding , freu mich jetzt umso mehr auf mein Rolling Chassis Bundle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hy scylla,
ich hab bei meinem Fatty nen alten 3-fach schellen-umwerfer aus der Restekiste genommen (XT glaub ich). mit der äußersten Einstellung gehts grad aufs große Blatt, für den inneren Anschlag musst du nur ne längere schraube einsetzen, ansonsten problemlos (kombiniert mit nem gripshift griff, weil der halt auch rumlag  Bild hab ich grad keins, falls wichtig kann ich heut abend mal eins machen....
Gruß,
Uli


----------



## scylla (2. Juli 2013)

drurs schrieb:


> Hy scylla,
> ich hab bei meinem Fatty nen alten 3-fach schellen-umwerfer aus der Restekiste genommen (XT glaub ich). mit der äußersten Einstellung gehts grad aufs große Blatt, für den inneren Anschlag musst du nur ne längere schraube einsetzen, ansonsten problemlos (kombiniert mit nem gripshift griff, weil der halt auch rumlag  Bild hab ich grad keins, falls wichtig kann ich heut abend mal eins machen....
> Gruß,
> Uli



ui, das wäre ja schön, da sowas bei mir auch in der Restekiste liegt. Dann bestell ich Umwerfer-technich erst mal nix, und probier's einfach aus mit dem 3fach. Danke!


----------



## Rake109 (2. Juli 2013)

Hallo Taunusteufel, hat meine Grössenempfehlung gepasst?


----------



## BigJohn (2. Juli 2013)

Ich denke zum Preis eines Problemsolvers bekommt man dann auch nen e-Type Umwerfer. Allerdings dürfte das nur mit Isis-Lagher gehen, da bei HTII dann die Welle zu kurz ist?
 @marco: Würdest du mal ein Bild von hinten/oben schießen (vorsicht beim tippen...), damit man die Konstellation aus Innenlager/Kettenlinie/Reifen (am besten auf dem 34/36er Ritzel) ein bisschen begutachten kann?


----------



## Rake109 (2. Juli 2013)

E Type geht mit dem Original howitzer Innenlager, das ist sogar serienmässig ein Spacer verbaut, den einfach ersetzen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Juli 2013)

Hi Rainer.

Grösse passt optimal. Danke.
Meld mich nochmal per PN zwecks Radltermin.



Bilder mache ich noch von der Kettenlinie.


So, eben mit dem Racebike trainiert, jetzt geht es mit dem Dicken nochmal los.
Urlaubstag auskosten.

VG


----------



## scylla (2. Juli 2013)

Rake109 schrieb:


> E Type geht mit dem Original howitzer Innenlager, das ist sogar serienmässig ein Spacer verbaut, den einfach ersetzen



ich sehe da eher das "Problem" bei der Sitzrohrbefestigung für das E-Type Blech. Ohne ist es nicht stabil genug. Wenn es da auch einen Schellen-Adapter  von Problemsolver gäbe, wäre das eine feine Sache. Preislich dann halt auch wieder nicht mehr vorteilhaft, aber man hätte durch die E-Type Platte eine "Begrenzung" gewonnen, die die Kette am nach innen fallen hindert.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Juli 2013)

Trotz Bedenken bin ich hier alle Rampen und Steilstücke mit dem Fatty hoch. Das Rad liegt satt und fühlt sich echt steif an.
Überlege es 1fach vorne zu lassen. Mal sehen...
Die Vorbauwahl (+6 Grad , 100mm) und die Spaceranordnung passen super.

Es ist ein anderes Radfahren, ich habe mir auch mehr Zeit für Ausblicke genommen und der "Racedrang" stand nicht im Vordergrund, aber es geht auch echt flott, wenn man will!
Ich werde mal die nächste CTF mit dem Ding fahren....

Etwas Bildmaterial:














Bilder vom Antrieb kommen. Die Pics von eben sind nix geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juli 2013)

Wie unfair, ein Bergsprinter (getarnt...ohne rot-weißes Bergtrikot und mit fetten Reifen am Rad), jagt einen ahnungslosen Hobbybiker

Da hast Du noch mal richtig Glück gehabt mit dem herrlichen Wetter. 

Wenn man die dicken Reifen sieht, ist das bei einem Platten gleich noch etwas Training für die Oberarme oder man hat ne Pressluftflasche von einem Taucher mit


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Juli 2013)

Hi Jens,

die Höhenmeter in den Bergen haben gut gefruchtet!   Z.Zt. läuft´s !!


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Juli 2013)

kranker scheiss!


----------



## zoomer (2. Juli 2013)

Danke für die vielen Bilder,
so in artgerechter Umgebung kann man sich das doch
gleich viel besser vorstellen.


----------



## scylla (2. Juli 2013)

der arme sonntags-biker, den du mit dem pedalier-mopped zersägt hast... der verkauft jetzt bestimmt sein fahrrad. stelle ich mir schon als traumatisches erlebnis vor


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Juli 2013)

Eben mal gewogen...  

- Habe nur eine 0815 Fischwaage aus einem Online-Ramsch-Auktionshaus, aber wenn die stimmt, kratze ich fast an der 16kg-Grenze.  


Großes Sparmöglichkeit sehe ich beim LRS, hauptsächlich bei den Schläuchen und Felgen. Aber sonst??

Klar, SLX- und XT-Teile..., aber ich werde da kein XTR, XO, XX verbauen.
Mal sehen...



Gute Nacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (2. Juli 2013)

Bei Felgen, Reifen und Schläuchen kann man sehr viel Gewicht einsparen.............und so richtig schön Kohle raushaun


----------



## scylla (3. Juli 2013)

16kg? 
damit wärst du sogar über dem gewicht, das on-one für ihr komplettrad angeben, das mir auch nicht gerade als wunder des leichtbaus erscheint! (15,4kg)
und dabei ist der rahmen ja noch nicht mal soo schwer. ich ahne böses 

evtl doch mal einen bohrer in die hand nehmen und die felgen "lochen"?  (nicht, dass ich mich das trauen würde, aber man kann ja drüber spekulieren )


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juli 2013)

Hast du dir jetzt Bundle bestellt?


----------



## scylla (3. Juli 2013)

schon aufm Weg in den Odenwald 

wird aber trotzdem noch dauern, bis es fährt


----------



## BigJohn (3. Juli 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ne , kann ich eigentlich auch nicht glauben.  Ich zweifel eher ein wenig an meiner Waage...


Würde mich auch wundern, du hast ja viel hochwertigere Teile verbaut. An deiner Stelle würde ich bei den Schläuchen ansetzen. Raus damit, 20" Schläuche auf die Felgen, aufschnibbeln, Talkum abputzen, Pellen drauf, ein bisschen Milch fürs gute Gewissen, aufpumpen, Glücklich sein.


----------



## Rake109 (3. Juli 2013)

Kann Big John nur beipflichten, an den Schläuchen ist schon fast 1 Kg drin.
Das Felgenband, das da reingeklebt wurde, ist ebenfalls wert, es rauszupopeln
On-One hat auch auf der HP ein Video wie man die Felgen durchlöchert, da sollte auch noch ein bisschen möglich sein - oder Felgenumbau auf Marge Lite, die ein Tick schmäler ist.
Die Gabel ist auch nicht grade leicht - aber das würde ja zu weit führen.

Bin mal gespannt wo ich mit meinem lande, wenn der Gabel und Radumbau abgeschlossen ist.


----------



## scylla (3. Juli 2013)

Rake109 schrieb:


> Kann Big John nur beipflichten, an den Schläuchen ist schon fast 1 Kg drin.
> Das Felgenband, das da reingeklebt wurde, ist ebenfalls wert, es rauszupopeln
> On-One hat auch auf der HP ein Video wie man die Felgen durchlöchert, da sollte auch noch ein bisschen möglich sein - oder Felgenumbau auf Marge Lite, die ein Tick schmäler ist.
> Die Gabel ist auch nicht grade leicht - aber das würde ja zu weit führen.
> ...



d.h. es ist als gesichert anzunehmen, dass die Reifen prinzipiell "tubeless-tauglich" sind und auch bei extrem niedrigen Luftdrücken im Felgenhorn halten? Funktioniert das auch nur mit Felgenband, oder ist Ghetto-Tubeless mit dem aufgeschnittenen 20'' Schlauch Pflicht, um es dauerhaft dicht zu kriegen?

Was würdest du für Tubeless Betrieb als Felgenband empfehlen? Prinzipiell würde doch ein schmales Notubes Yellowtape reichen, das die Ventillöcher abdeckt, oder?


----------



## Rake109 (3. Juli 2013)

Die Reifen sitzen sehr locker auf der Felge und brauchen eine gewisse Unterfütterung im Horn.
Ich würde Ghetto Tubeless empfehlen, damit sitzt das sogar bei 0.3 bar bombenfest


----------



## BigJohn (3. Juli 2013)

Wenn mans möglichst leicht haben will einfach nur die Speichenlöcher mit breitem Tesafilm abkleben und direkt daüber den aufgeschnittenen Schlauch. So hab ich das bei meinen 40mm Minifett-Felgen gemacht.
Ich glaube mit Tubelessband hat nur scherereien, wenn das mal verrutscht oder so.


----------



## scylla (3. Juli 2013)

Rake109 schrieb:


> Die Reifen sitzen sehr locker auf der Felge und brauchen eine gewisse Unterfütterung im Horn.
> Ich würde Ghetto Tubeless empfehlen, damit sitzt das sogar bei 0.3 bar bombenfest



reicht der Schwalbe 20'' Schlauch Nr. 7 von der Breite her, wenn man ihn mittig längs aufschneidet?

PS: AV oder SV?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juli 2013)

HALLO an alle 


Okay, ich glaube es wird auch Ghetto-Style werden.

Wie lange kann denn die Milch ihren Dienst so verrichten, bzw. wie oft muss ich erneut nachfüllen oder Hand anlegen.
Bin Milchneuling. 

Echt, OnOne hat ein Pimp-my-Rim   -Video???  Gleich mal schauen...

War heute wieder unterwegs.  1x10 (32) kommt echt gut.
Für den Winter würde ich gerne 2x10 (24 u. 36 vorne) fahren. 
*Aber:*
Ich fahre ja die Atlas FR und habe das 32er auf mittlere Position montiert. 
Ein 34er oder gar 36er würde mMn kein Platz finden, da das Blatt sonst an der Kettenstrebe schleift.
Alternativ könnte ich das 34/36er Blatt an äusserer Stelle montieren und das Kleine ohne Spacer  ebenfalls ein Stück nach aussen rücken lassen. 
Theroretisch! 
Praktisch?


----------



## FlowinFlo (3. Juli 2013)

Einfach herrlich! 

Marco, hast du dich schon mal mit dem Modifizieren der Kassette bei 10fach auf 11-42 auseinandergesetzt, etwa hier?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juli 2013)

Hi Flo.

Stimmt! - Das wäre auch eine Idee.
Habe mich gerade vor ein paar Tagen mit einem Kollegen darüber unterhalten.
Eines der kleinen Ritzel raus, das große "Pizzablech" dahinter...
Wie denkst du darüber?


----------



## FlowinFlo (3. Juli 2013)

Einziges Problem ist, dass gegen zwei kleinere (15 und 17 ???) noch ein 16er eingesetzt werden müsste, dann passen die Sprünge optimal!

Ich finde es aufgund des cleaneren Antriebs sehr viel besser als vorn mit Umwerfer usw.!  Da es außerdem so gut funktioniert und viele schon durchweg positive Erfahrungen beisteuern können, wäre die Probe "ungefährlich".  So würde meines jedenfalls aussehen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juli 2013)

Habe nur Bedenken wegen der Angriffsfläche des Ritzels auf dem Kassettenkörper. Da wirken ja doch schon Kräfte.


----------



## FlowinFlo (3. Juli 2013)

Das stimmt, doch fallen die bei Mirfes Ritzel sehr breit aus und scheinen gänzlich unbedenklich zu sein.


----------



## Rake109 (3. Juli 2013)

Schwalbe No7 ist glaube ich der Richtige. Oder war das der 7D der funktioniert auf alle Fälle ist aber schwerer?
Bezüglich Milch: wie gesagt, die Reifen halten die Luft auch so. Wenn man nicht rumkleckern will könnte man die Milch also draussen lassen und nur einen leichten Freeride Schlauch (z.B. Schwalbe 13F als Reserve mitnehmen. Repartur dann zu Hause mit UST Flicken


----------



## BigJohn (3. Juli 2013)

Oder sowas, das wäre etwas weniger experimentel (aber auch nicht ganz billig):
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a97473/general-lee-kassettenadapter-25-40z.html

Zur Milch ich hab bei meinem Cannondale noch nie was nachgefüllt in den letzten Monaten, ich glaube wenn man regelmäßig fährt, trocknet sie auch net ein. Bei mir war vorgestern der Hinterreifen komplett platt, weil ich ne ganze Weile nicht gefahren bin und zu lang nicht nachgepumpt hab. War am Kompressor sofort wieder dicht und die Milch noch flüssig (nach dem Aufpumpen ist etwas am Reifenwulst ausgetreten). Für wenig Druck auf breiten Felgen einfach nur goil!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juli 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Oder sowas, das wäre etwas weniger experimentel (aber auch nicht ganz billig):
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a97473/general-lee-kassettenadapter-25-40z.html



Habe ich auch schon gesehen. 
Schon preisintensiv, aber nicht schlecht.  - Hoffentlich nicht so schnell verschlissen wie die Recon-Kassetten. 
Die waren ja nix.



Heute war es schei55 kalt & nass! 

Einkehrschwung heimwärts zum nächsten Heißgetränk...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (3. Juli 2013)

Ich denke schon dass das hinkommt.
Da mit rechne ich jedenfalls für eins in 20".

An den Rädern könnte man mit Laser/Race und Polyax
noch mal locker 160 g einsparen.



Wann bringt Schwalbe endlich den SV16a 26/3.3-4.5 599/85-115
mit 330 g ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Juli 2013)

Kann jemand was zur originalen KeFü vom Fatty sagen? Hersteller, Befestigung.....  

@ Rainer

Hast du deine KeFü vielleicht über zum Verkauf?


Gute Nacht @ all



EDIT:  Zoomer ist ja auch noch online...?!


----------



## zoomer (4. Juli 2013)

Ja, wieder online,
gucken ob ich was verpasst hab.

Hab heute mittag einen Satz Fragen an On One/Planet X gemailt.
Nach der ersten kurzen Bestätigungsmail haben sie um etwas Zeit gebeten  


Wie lange war noch mal die Dauer ab Bestellung bis Lieferung ?
Geht das Bundle schneller als ein Komplettrad ?


----------



## Rake109 (4. Juli 2013)

Hallo Marco, welche Kettenführung -bei mir war keine KeFü montiert....

Ich bleibe dabei mein Kinderrad E-Type Acera Umwerfer ist das beste was ich verbauen konnte


----------



## Rake109 (4. Juli 2013)

By the way, wer sich überlegt das Bundle zu kaufen. Bei mir gäbe es die Gabel und die Laufräder (ohen Reifen) zum schmalen Preis, so könnte man einfach nur den Rahmen kaufen.
Kontakt einfach per PM oder mail


----------



## drurs (4. Juli 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Kann jemand was zur originalen KeFü vom Fatty sagen? Hersteller, Befestigung.....
> 
> @ Rainer
> 
> ...



Hi,
Kettenführung ist No-Name, sieht im prinzip so aus:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k626/a66076/xcx-kettenfuehrung-bb.html (nur etwas liebloser verarbeitet...)

Gruß,
Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (4. Juli 2013)

Kettenführungen bekommt man am günstigsten von Superstar Components. Ich hab an meinem Trekker die abgespeckte Version, die dem Paul Chain Keeper recht ähnlich ist.


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. Juli 2013)

Inzwischen kann man diese Kettenführung auch günstig in Dtl. beziehen. Gibt´s auch mit längerem Arm.


----------



## BigJohn (4. Juli 2013)

verdammt!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Juli 2013)

Die erste verlinkte Kettenführung von Flo habe ich sogar noch hier. Hatte mal jemand im 1x9/ 1x10 Thread verlinkt und da ich gerade dort bestellen wollte, habe ich die KeFü mal für's  Lager geordert. Soll aber an ein anderes Radl.

Schönen Tag wünsche ich.... 


 @zoomer
Bestellung bis Lieferung 3 Tage.


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. Juli 2013)

Könntest du die Kettenführung mal ans Fatty halten, ob der Arm bei 100mm Tretlager ausreicht? 
Sieht beim Jonas ja gerade so passend für die mittlere Position bei 68/73mm aus.


----------



## nutallabrot (4. Juli 2013)

Ich sollte hier nicht so oft reinschauen, ich bin schon am überlegen was alles gehen muss damit das Fatty....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Juli 2013)

War vorhin schon gleich am Rad und habe genau das, bzw. die Kettenführung, probiert.
Passt nicht (kurze Version!).  Verdammt! 

1. Lässt das Unterrohr keine tiefere Position der Schelle zu -  Käfig hängt weit über der Kette

2. Die Querstange schafft das 100er Tretlager nicht (KB an mittlerer Position)


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Juli 2013)

superstar das fuer tretlager montage.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Juli 2013)

Habe eben mal das 42er mirfe-KB geordert. 
Was man(n) hat, das hat man(n). 

Gibt es eigentlich Kettenblätter, welche für die Montage an mittlerer *oder *äusserer Stelle geeignet sind.
Die mir bekannten KB (in 32T, 34T, 36T...) haben ja auf der Rückseite das Sackloch für die KB-Schrauben. An äusserer Stelle wäre das ja blöde... 


Heute kamen die neuen Bremsscheiben in 180/180.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Juli 2013)

Isgt doch bei solo egal... einfach umdrehen und die senkung ist wieder da wo sie hingehoert... steighilfen, wie auf eine bestimte seite sollen hat es ja net

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Juli 2013)

Das kommt ja nur im Nicht-Solo-Fall in Frage....   Und da sind Steighilfen doch von Vorteil.


----------



## scylla (4. Juli 2013)

ein weiteres Fatty ist gelandet 
und der rayc hat es sich nicht nehmen lassen, gleich alles auf die Waage zu legen. Falls es jemanden interessiert:

Gabel 1342g
Reifen 1452g + 1430g
Schlauch 588g + 598g
Schaltauge 20g
Steuersatz 144g + 26g
Rahmen 16'' 2278g
VR 1636g
HR 1842g (Felgenband 80g)
Schnellspanner 114g


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Juli 2013)

Dann wird's ja vielleicht heute noch halbwegs fertig.....


----------



## scylla (4. Juli 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Dann wird's ja vielleicht heute noch halbwegs fertig.....



Die Kurbel kommt erst in zwei Wochen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Juli 2013)

Welche wird es denn?


----------



## zoomer (5. Juli 2013)

Der Fatty Rahmen in 20" schaut übrigens so aus :







(Das ist ein einzelnes Sondermodell mit dem Fat no Fat Rädersatz
mit Schwalbe Marathons - zum selben Preis)
on_one_fatty_(not_fat)_20_inch_white

D.h. das normale, abgebildete Fatty müsste ein 18" sein.

Das 20" schaut um das längere Steuerrohr herum nicht ganz so schön
aber auch nicht so schlimm aus. Ich werde wohl ein doch 20" nehmen.
Das 18" sollte von den Daten (Gabel/Steuerrohrhöhe) meinem 18" Kona Unit
entsprechen - das ist mir vorne knapp zu kurz/tief.




Ansonsten, weil ich gerade davor stehe ...
Wenn ich beim Komplett-Fatty auf "Customize" gehe,
ist das einzige was ich ändern müsste, den Steuersatz auf schwarz zu stellen.
Der Lenker ist inzwischen schon automatisch schwarz.

Ich habe aber Angst dass dann aus dem Fertigrad ein Aufbaurad mit ner guten
Woche Lieferzeit wird.

Weisser Steuersatz (oder Lenker) geht für mich aber gar nicht.
Wenn ich nur hoffen könnte dass sie grad Schwarze einbauen.



Komischerweise sehe ich aber fast nur Bilder mit meist weissem Lenker
aber schwarzem Steuersatz. Beim Standard Rad ist für den Steuersatz
leider weiss angegeben, Lenker aber schwarz ....
Waren das dann alle Customized Versionen ?
(Bundle gabs ja damals noch nicht)






Auf die Mail hat Planet X/On One leider noch nicht geantwortet, ob es :

- Das komplette Fatty auch in Einzelteilen zu Selbstaufbau geben könnte.
- Das Bundle gar auch mit Kurbel/BB/Kettenführung
- Customize = Zeitverzögerung etc.


----------



## scylla (5. Juli 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Welche wird es denn?



selbe wie bei dir: RF Atlas


----------



## drurs (5. Juli 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ansonsten, weil ich gerade davor stehe ...
> Wenn ich beim Komplett-Fatty auf "Customize" gehe,
> ist das einzige was ich ändern müsste, den Steuersatz auf schwarz zu stellen.
> Der Lenker ist inzwischen schon automatisch schwarz.
> ...


Hi,
Bei mir wars damals (im Frühjahr) so, dass sie jedes Bike erst zusammenschrauben mussten, dh in Stock dauerte trotzdem...
Gruß, Uli


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Juli 2013)

Freue mich schon auf die ersten Äktschn-Pics von scylla mit dem Fatty.   
Die Pics aus den LV-Threads waren schon immer gut!!
Ich bin ja litevillelos seit einem 1/2 Jahr...  Hmmmmm....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (5. Juli 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Freue mich schon auf die ersten Äktschn-Pics von scylla mit dem Fatty.
> Die Pics aus den LV-Threads waren schon immer gut!!
> Ich bin ja litevillelos seit einem 1/2 Jahr...  Hmmmmm....



ich bin doch nur zu den Cotic-Fanboys umgezogen... eh netter da


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Juli 2013)

Die verlinkten Melibokus Biker in deiner Signatur kenne ich auch vom hören   -  
Mein Onkel ist nach Urberach gezogen. Meine aus der Ecke?!

Du hast einen 2fach Aufbau vor, gelle?
Hast du schon geplant welche KB-Kombi es werden soll?

Fahre gleich mal etwas "Gassi".., obwohl von den versprochenen 28 Grad hier nix zu sehen ist.
Hatte 7 Sonnen am Himmel gebucht!


----------



## scylla (5. Juli 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die verlinkten Melibokus Biker in deiner Signatur kenne ich auch vom hören   -
> Mein Onkel ist nach Urberach gezogen. Meine aus der Ecke?!
> 
> Du hast einen 2fach Aufbau vor, gelle?
> ...



2fach mit Bash, ganz klassisch. 

KB-Kombi wird 22/32 mit billigen Deore Blättern (wird eh schwer wie ein Panzer, dann kommts darauf auch nimmer an). Einzel-Kettenblatt mag ja momentan noch ok sein, aber wenn's dann wieder so einen doofen Winter gibt wie heuer, dann würd ich damit nicht mehr klar kommen. Zumindest meinen Erfahrungen mit "normalen" Reifen nach war ich berghoch öfter mal aufm kleinsten Gang am Pulslimit, wenn's übel Schnee oder noch übleren Schneematsch hatte. Daher geh ich gleich auf 2fach.

Wir sind vorwiegend an der nördl. Bergstraße aktiv.

Die 7 Sonnen scheinen sich wohl zu verschieben. Hauptsache sie erscheinen dann morgen, wenn wir in den Vogesen sind


----------



## zoomer (5. Juli 2013)

drurs schrieb:


> Hi,
> Bei mir wars damals (im Frühjahr) so, dass sie jedes Bike erst zusammenschrauben mussten, dh in Stock dauerte trotzdem...
> Gruß, Uli



Ja,
habe die Antworten bekommen :


Kompletträder, Montage 5-7 Tage.

Deshalb ändert das Verändern bei den Optionen nichts an der
Ausliefungszeit.

Das komplette Fatty in Einzelteilen zur Selbstmontage ist nicht
erhältlich.

Die Spezial Fatty Teile wie Kurbel, Innenlager und Kettenführung
sind nicht einzeln, nur über das Komplettrad erhältlich.






Sehe gerade dass das Salsa Mukluk 3 eigentlich gerade nicht lieferbar
ist. Aber der Preis von 1350  finde ich aber sehr OK für die bessere
Ausstattung.
Vielleicht liegt der Preis aber nur am letzten verfügbaren Rad in XXS,
weil doch eher Salsa untypisch ...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Juli 2013)

Das Mukluk ist auch schön! Das mit den grünen Felgen. 
Stand auch auf meiner Liste.

Langsam fasse ich Vertrauen in die Haltbarkeit der Schläuche und Reifen. Hab es heute auch im Trail mal bissl härter fliegen lassen....
ABER:  KeFü od. Umwerfer MUSS her. Hatte 2 , 3 x Kettenabwurf.



Hätte gerne eine tapered Beargrease-Gabel. Die dann orange lackiert... Stelle ich mir gut vor.


----------



## BrutalHomer (5. Juli 2013)

On One Fatty Rahmen grade bei Planet X im Sale für 150£ wenns wen interessiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Juli 2013)

Hättest du einen Link dafür? Ich sehe ihn für den Preis nämlich nicht.


----------



## BrutalHomer (5. Juli 2013)

Weiss nich ob der Link geht bin mitm Handy on http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/CZ2811/on_one_fatty_frame__18_inch__pearl_white


----------



## BrutalHomer (5. Juli 2013)

Oops ex display wie ich grad lese daher der Preis


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Juli 2013)

Ach, in der Ecke, danke!


----------



## Kittie (5. Juli 2013)

Da hat man ja nun gar keine Ausrede mehr....


----------



## BrutalHomer (5. Juli 2013)

Doch wenn man alles andere nich hat  wenns das rolling chassis gewesen wär hätte ichs mir sofort selber geshoppt aber naja... Bissl weiter sparen... Wenns wem hier weiter geholfen hat freuts mich


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Juli 2013)

Das hat es sehr, vielen Dank!


----------



## scylla (5. Juli 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ABER:  KeFü od. Umwerfer MUSS her. Hatte 2 , 3 x Kettenabwurf.



am "normalen" hardtail hab ich das kettenführungsproblem bei 1fach vorne mal so behoben:
außen ein abgefeiltes alu-kettenblatt ohne steighilfen (fungiert gleichzeitig als bashguard light), innen eine kunststoffplatte in derselben höhe wie der "bash", und an der kettenstrebe ein stück gartenschlauch mit kabelbindern drangebunden.

klappert zwar noch, aber die kette kann durch die begrenzung nach außen und innen nirgends mehr hin und bleibt selbst im größten gang bei fast nicht vorhandener kettenspannung dort, wo sie sein soll. der gartenschlauch verhindert das gröbste aufschwingen.

ist leichter als die meisten kettenführungen, und ich finde es funktionaler als die obere führung, die on-one am komplett-fatty verbaut.


----------



## zoomer (5. Juli 2013)

Jetzt konnte ich doch nicht mehr widerstehen ... 


Da ich aber nicht einsehe dass ich beim Komplettrad
5-7 Tage länger warten muss, weil irgend so ein Dödel
meine Teile (ohne Fett ?) zusammen bastelt - wenn ich
bei Lieferung doch wieder alles zum wiegen zerlege.


Deshalb das Bundle in 20".

Nur spinnt der Shop irgendwie.
Häufig eingefroren und einige reduzierte Sachen landen
immer mit dem teureren Preis in meinem Einkaufswagen.

(Edit : sie haben die Preise nun auch im Shop heraufgesetzt !
 Automatisch, weil ich dauernd geklickt habe ?)


Hab nun nur das nötigste Fatbike Spezifische + Lenker,
Sattelstütze, und so Kleinzeugs, bei ON ONE,
und den Rest bei H+S geshopped.
(ca. 900  ?)

Der hat die Howitzer Kurbelsachen, leider nur mit 38 Zähnen.
OK wenn wer Zweifach haben will, ich musste mir extra
bei On One ein 32 Kettenblatt um 24  holen, in der Hoffnung
dass es wirklich einen 104er Lochkreis hat.




Das komplette Schalt- und Bremszeugs lass ich erst mal
offen.
D.H. ich hätte dafür noch 280,
wird wohl knapp. 

Im schlimmsten Fall sogar Restekiste :
- 460 g Deore Kassette
- Deore 10er Shifter
- 2007er XT Schaltwerk + Kette
- 2000er Magura Louise IS Bremsen


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Juli 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> am "normalen" hardtail hab ich das kettenführungsproblem bei 1fach vorne mal so behoben:
> außen ein abgefeiltes alu-kettenblatt ohne steighilfen (fungiert gleichzeitig als bashguard light), innen eine kunststoffplatte in derselben höhe wie der "bash", und an der kettenstrebe ein stück gartenschlauch mit kabelbindern drangebunden.
> 
> klappert zwar noch, aber die kette kann durch die begrenzung nach außen und innen nirgends mehr hin und bleibt selbst im größten gang bei fast nicht vorhandener kettenspannung dort, wo sie sein soll. der gartenschlauch verhindert das gröbste aufschwingen.
> ...


Guten Abend....den Bastlern/inen ,
die Variante finde ich logisch....aber wie ist es mit Schlamm und Eis?
Sammelt sich da nicht in dem Zwischenraum einiges an, und kann dann nicht mehr raus ?
Aber eine Kefü muss auf alle Fälle sein...wenn man seine Zähne behalten möchte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (5. Juli 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Sammelt sich da nicht in dem Zwischenraum einiges an, und kann dann nicht mehr raus ?



nicht mehr oder weniger als bei einer dreifach Kurbel (ist ja schließlich ca. derselbe Abstand). Damit hatte ich nie Probleme, auch wenn zwischenzeitlich die Züge eingefroren sind und das Schaltwerk ein Eisblock geworden ist.


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Juli 2013)

da ist ja noch Jemand wach......
Derselbe Abstand schon, aber nicht dieselbe Höhe ....da muss man eben jede Pfütze mitnehmen damit der Schlamm flüssiger wird
Die Züge habe ich an allen Bike`s mit durchgehenden Hüllen installiert, teilweise auch mit durchgehenden Linern von Nokon ohne Fett, da friert nichts mehr ein.


----------



## scylla (5. Juli 2013)

so sahen wir diesen Winter auch mal aus nach einer Tagestour. Regenjacke ausziehen war interessant 

zum Verständnis: die Kunststoffplatte innen mein ich nicht im Sinne einer durchgehenden Scheibe an der Kurbel, sondern eine statisch am Rahmen befestigte Platte, die vielleicht 1/8 des Kettenblatts "abdeckt", und zwar oben. Das reicht schon. 
Im anderen Fall könnte es schon ein Dreckproblem geben. So nicht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Juli 2013)

Aja, ich begreife es immer noch nicht, mit dem 1/8 schon, aber wie bekommt man die Platte ordentlich fest, ist das irgendein umgebautes Teil oder komplett Eigenbau.
Gibt's ev. davon ein Foto?


----------



## scylla (6. Juli 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Aja, ich begreife es immer noch nicht, mit dem 1/8 schon, aber wie bekommt man die Platte ordentlich fest, ist das irgendein umgebautes Teil oder komplett Eigenbau.
> Gibt's ev. davon ein Foto?



Foto gibt's leider nicht, Rad auch nicht mehr. 
Ich hatte es da leichter, da an dem Rahmen ISCG Tabs dran waren. Zwei von den Gewinden kann man zur Befestigung des "Kettenabweisers" verwenden. War Eigenbau aus einem rumliegenden "Rest". Einfach passend zurechtgefeilt/gesägt und zwei Bohrungen für die Schrauben rein, fertig. Das war dann ein mehr oder weniger rechteckiges Teil (oben kann man eine Rundung reinmachen, damit es optisch hinterm Bash verschwindet), das nach oben wegstand, mit entsprechendem Abstand zum Kettenblatt, so dass gerade keine Kette dazwischen passt. Muss ja net stabil sein, da es nix halten muss, sondern nur der Ketten im Weg stehen.

Am On-One würde ich eine wahrsch. die Sitzrohr-Schelle eines Direct-Mount Adapters missbrauchen und da was dranbasteln.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Juli 2013)

Jetzt hab ich`s ,
da werde ich mal den Thread nicht weiter missbrauchen.....der "Teufel" schläft anscheinend schon

Du hast super Touren in Deinem Album, hast Du ev. beruflich mit Bike`s oder in der Richtung zu tun.

Ich staune, das Du Dich mit einem relativ schweren Spassbike anfreundest, ich bin auch am überlegen, allerdings hätte ich es gern etwas Leichter und ev. mit Nabenschaltung.

Ich danke Dir erstmal für Deine Geduld.....müssen Andere Nebenan auch mit mir haben


----------



## scylla (6. Juli 2013)

Danke und Gott sei Dank nicht! (sonst würd's glaub keinen Spaß mehr machen)

Och, leichter hätte ich es auch gern. Aber auf der anderen Seite fährt man mit sowas ja keine Rennen, von daher seh ich das als Trainingseffekt  Erst mal wird's hauptsächlich günstig, Aufrüsten kann man dann immer noch, wenn man sieht, dass es sich lohnt.

BTW: mal wieder was thematisches zum Fatty 
gestern mal getestet, wie tief man eine 31.6er Sattelstütze versenken kann, und wie tief eine 27.2er Stütze mit Reduzierhülse absenkbar ist. Die dünne Stütze geht sage und schreibe 7cm tiefer abzusenken als die 31.6er. Also wenn sich jemand an dem "Knick" im Sitzrohr stört (ich tu das z.B.) ist das eine Möglichkeit.

Bin dann mal weg, die Vogesen warten


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen.
 @scylla
Viel Spass !


----------



## zoomer (6. Juli 2013)

Hab schon mal eine Teileliste angefangen.

Die Gewichte findet man ja beinahe schon komplett,
wenn man die diversen internationalen Foren abgrast.
Bei Reifen und SchlÃ¤uchen gibt's ja ganz ordentliche
Unterschiede.


Ich denke ich kann die 17 kg Grenze knacken 



Und welche SchlÃ¤uche funktionieren nun genau,
die Schwalbe 13F (unter 200 g) oder die 13D (300 g) ?

Ich lese jedes mal was anderes.
Die On One sind doch auch DownhillschlÃ¤uche die nur
als 26/2.5-2.7 spezifiziert sind.
Meinen Michelin Latex traue ich das jedenfalls nicht zu.
Die beulen teilweise schon ab 'nem 2.4er Radius.
(gut, 7 â¬ wÃ¤r's mir wert)

Bis jetzt kommen mir die 0,9 mm Surly SchlÃ¤uche am
sinnvollsten vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Juli 2013)

Habe ich was verpasst? 
Zoomer hat bestellt....ok, Jens (alias Com.Biker) du etwa auch??


----------



## zoomer (6. Juli 2013)

Ja, steht weiter oben.

Ich denke ich werd es dann erst mal mit dem 36er Blatt versuchen.

Mein 29er Singlespeed hat 32/16, mit 32/18 läuft es auch auf dem
Trail recht gut - also vielleicht mit 32/20 vergleichbar, weil Fattybonus
mit schwerer und schlechter rollen - dann hätte ich immer noch
knapp drei Gänge zum runterschalten ...


----------



## zoomer (8. Juli 2013)

Hmmh,

seit Samstag steht da "ready to be delievered",
aber keiner will's versenden ...


----------



## scylla (8. Juli 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Hmmh,
> 
> seit Samstag steht da "ready to be delievered",
> aber keiner will's versenden ...



schreib die mal an, ich glaub die sind auch manchmal etwas verpeilt 

Bei meinem 456 Rahmen stand das auch ganz lang da. Hatte bestellt, als angeblich noch einer auf Lager war. Erst auf Nachfrage bemühte sich dann aber jemand, mal tatsächlich nachzuschauen, und es stellte sich heraus, dass kein Rahmen mehr "gefunden" wurde  Kontakt war aber sehr nett, und es ließ sich dann auch alles lösen (da ich nicht auf eine neue Lieferung warten wollte, hab ich zum selben Preis eine andere Farbe, die eigentlich teurer gewesen wäre, bekommen)


----------



## zoomer (8. Juli 2013)

Danke,


habe mal hingeschrieben ....


Wäre ja auch bescheuert wenn ich hier bald auf einer Kiste mit
Fatty Teilen sitze - aber kein Fatty kommt ...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Juli 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> @marco: Würdest du mal ein Bild von hinten/oben schießen (vorsicht beim tippen...), damit man die Konstellation aus Innenlager/Kettenlinie/Reifen (am besten auf dem 34/36er Ritzel) ein bisschen begutachten kann?




Mist, die muss ich ja auch noch schiessen....  
Kommen noch, Jonas!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (9. Juli 2013)

senile Bettflucht?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Juli 2013)

Nach dem Tag ist vor dem Tag.
Der frühe Vogel und so... 


Ach Mensch, kann mich nicht entscheiden ob 1fach oder 2fach. 
Hab zwar das mirfe bestellt und fahre alles 1fach, aber ich hatte auch schon Zeiten, da musste ich nach Zwangspausen etwas ruhiger starten.
Da ist dann ein kleines KB vielleicht nicht schlecht.

Gestern mal Shifter und Schaltseil für den noch nicht verhandenen Umwerfer demontiert. Schaut so komisch aus. 
Und die Zuganschläge oxidieren dann so unbenutzt am Rahmen rum.
Technisch kein Problem, aber optisch mag´s meinen Augen nicht gefallen..

Luxusprobs!


----------



## zoomer (9. Juli 2013)

Wenn mehr als ein Blatt, dann ohne Umwerfer und mit manueller Schaltung.
In einer Packung Tempos sind zehn Papiertücher = zehn saubere Schaltvorgänge.

Kettenführung könnte ein Problem werden.
Aber ggf. könnte man dann ohne Tempo, mit ca. 20 Inbusumdrehungen des
Minitools schalten.



Immer noch keine Auslieferung oder Antwort,
und der Rest hängt wohl auch mal wieder für 36 Stunden im HUB Aschaffenburg ....


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. Juli 2013)

Welches KB hast du denn gerade drauf?


----------



## zoomer (9. Juli 2013)

Der TT oder ich 

Zwangsweise erst mal das vorhandene 38 T (!)

Wenn das nicht geht muss eben das 32er von On One drauf,
das ist aber leider in silber ...


----------



## Kittie (9. Juli 2013)

Mal kurz zu (1mal X) oder (2mal X) Gänge. Meine Erfahrung aus dem letzten Winter ist, das 22er Ritzel an der Surly Kurbel sehr wohl einen Sinn macht. Je nach Schnee konnte ich nicht tagelang nur mit dem kleinen fahren...

Gut, der Schnee im letzten Winter war in der Quantität schon sehr geil und Wünschenswert für den kommenden Winter, aber .... kein aber. Lieber ein Ritzel zu viel dran und alles fahren können, als eins zu wenig und den halben Winter fluchen, weil nicht geht.

Außnahme natürlich Nabenschaltungen....Die Gänge sind anders übersetzt.


----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2013)

Kittie schrieb:


> Lieber ein Ritzel zu viel dran und alles fahren können, als eins zu wenig und den halben Winter fluchen, weil nicht geht.



seh ich auch so, daher +1 für 2fach am Fatty


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Juli 2013)

Als ich im letzten Winter mit dem Scion im Schnee war (das natürlich an seine Grenzen geriet), ging es mit der Alfine 8 (34:18) sehr gut. Ich war natürlich viel in den klein(st)en Gängen und hätte mir manchmal noch einen mehr gewünscht, aber das hätte ich dann eher mit einem kleineren KB ausgeglichen. Eine größere Bandbreite braucht man jedenfalls nicht.

Deswegen bin ich gespannt auf die XX1-Kurbel, an der man dann mit Leichtigkeit die KB wechseln kann (Wolftooth, Absoluteblack, ...), aber ein Umwerfer kommt mir nicht ans Bike.


----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2013)

X.9 Kurbel mit auswechselbarem Spider und da dann ein 28Z MRP Blingring dran, kombiniert mit der MRP Micro G2 SL Kettenführung  -> perfekt!


----------



## BigJohn (10. Juli 2013)

Also ich hatte gestern ausgesprochene Probleme bei der Rückkehr auf mein Cannondale (3x9) den richtigen Gang und damit einen Rhythmus zu finden. Sogar meine Freundin wäre mir fast schon davon gefahren. Doofes 1x10!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Juli 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> X.9 Kurbel mit auswechselbarem Spider und da dann ein 28Z MRP Blingring dran, kombiniert mit der MRP Micro G2 SL Kettenführung  -> perfekt!





Moin @all!



X9 mit langer Welle (100mm BB) ??


----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> X9 mit langer Welle (100mm BB) ??



http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/news/a...s-two-cranksets-designed-for-fat-bikes-36495/

leider in D über Sportimport noch nicht verfügbar (hab schon angefragt )
Aber kann ja noch kommen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Juli 2013)

Dauert mir zu lange, aber   .
Habe ja jetzt auch schon die Atlas.


----------



## zoomer (10. Juli 2013)

Hmmh.
bei On One tut sich nichts, Antworten kommen auch keine mehr 


Dafür sind die Howitzer Sachen da und deutlich schwerer als angegeben.
430 g für ein Innenlager hatte ich jetzt noch nie.
723 g für die Kurbel geht schon klar.

Dafür habe ich jetzt eine 56-59 g e*thirteen Eisdielenkettenführung 
(Mir hätte es auch das halb so teure Superstars Pendant getan)


Falls ich jemals ein On One Fatty Bundle geliefert bekomme,
geht es wirklich auf die 17+ kg zu.


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Juli 2013)

Bei Planet X tut sich auch nichts. Rahmen verpackt und zum Abholen bereit.

Als ich gestern mal nachfragte, wo das Paket denn bliebe, kam eine Antwort zurück, die mich noch ratloser zurückließ.
Man bedankte sich für das Zurücksenden des Produktes und mit einer Weiterbearbeitung sei binnen 48h zu rechnen. 

Ich habe dann meine Frage nochmals hingeschickt, aber bisher kam auch bei mir nichts mehr.


Ob die gerade Urlaub machen?


Ausgehend von meiner Wunschteileliste steuert mein Fatty eher die 14kg an.


----------



## Kittie (10. Juli 2013)

Da kam der "große Run" auf die Dicken wohl etwas überraschend für die Inselbewohner 

Die sollen sich mal etwas sputen....der Winter kommt schneller als man denkt....hhhiiiii


----------



## zoomer (10. Juli 2013)

Hast Du auch letzte Woche bestellt ?
Kein Bundle, nur den Rahmen einzeln ?
Auch 20" ?

Auch ein paar Stunden nach der Bestellung eine Phishingmail (?)
an die angegebene Email Adresse bekommen die deine Adresse
haben wollten ?


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Juli 2013)

Habe nur den Rahmen (18") bestellt.
Ich hatte danach eine PayPal-Phishingmail im Kasten, ja. 


Stimmt, Kitty, hier schneit´s jetzt ja immer schon ab September.


----------



## BigJohn (10. Juli 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Habe nur den Rahmen (18") bestellt.
> Ich hatte danach eine PayPal-Phishingmail im Kasten, ja.


Was kommst sonst ans Rad? Die Reste von Rake?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Juli 2013)

Die Reste sind bisher von Jocki und Kittie.


----------



## zoomer (10. Juli 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich hatte danach eine PayPal-Phishingmail im Kasten, ja.



Die PayPal Phishing mail hatte ich bereits vorher ...

Da wurde ESET gehackt, bzw. einer der Onlineshops mit deren System.
Daher auch die perfekte Aufmachung samt Anrede mit Namen !

Aber ich habe wie gesagt etwas danach eine Mail von einem
angeblichen Kurier bekommen die sich darauf bezog dass ich 2 Pakete
aus UK bekommen würde ... das war mir dann etwas zu viel Zufall
und hat mich stutzig gemacht.
Deshalb hab ich ja gleich so nervös auf den Versandstatus geschielt ...


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Juli 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Die PayPal Phishing mail hatte ich bereits vorher ...
> 
> Da wurde ESET gehackt, bzw. einer der Onlineshops mit deren System.
> Daher auch die perfekte Aufmachung samt Anrede mit Namen !



Bei mir war es ohne Namen und außerdem auf Englisch (sonst gewöhnlich auf Deutsch).
Beim Weiterlesen musste ich dann wieder an diese Nachricht denken. Gefahr erkannt, Gefahr gebannt.


----------



## zoomer (10. Juli 2013)

Überhaupt ist der On One/Planet X store etwas eigenartig und scheint
die Preise je nach Nachfrage selbst anzupassen.

Was mal nicht geht ist das wilde füllen des Warenkorbs mit Produkten
(gibt ja leider keine Merkliste),
die man vor der Bestellung wieder raus kickt und vielleicht doch wieder
reinnehmen möchte.


Dann springt der Preis im Warenkorb vom Angebotspreis auf den Normalpreis
zurück, obwohl im Shop der Angebotspreis weiter besteht.
Nach einem Tag sind im Shop dann die Angebotspreise dann auch verschwunden.

Wenn man ein bis zwei Tage wartet kann man wieder zum Angebotspreis shoppen.

Allein das mehrfache aufrufen der Artikeldetails scheint auch schon auszureichen
die Waren zu verteuern.


Bin aber nicht sicher ob man seinen Warenkorb mit Angebotspreisprodukten
füllen und lagern kann, und die Preise erhalten bleiben ....


----------



## zoomer (10. Juli 2013)

Update,

die Antwort kam nun, offiziell waren die Räder aus und sind wohl
heute angekommen.


In wie weit das jetzt Deine Rahmenlieferung verzögert kann ich
nicht genau sagen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Juli 2013)

Da gebe ich dir absolut Recht. Der Server ist sowas von überfordert mit all den Angeboten und Zugriffen, dass da wohl keiner richtig durchblickt.
Das gehörte mal aufgeräumt.



zoomer schrieb:


> Bin aber nicht sicher ob man seinen Warenkorb mit Angebotspreisprodukten
> füllen und lagern kann, und die Preise erhalten bleiben ....



Nach dt. Recht geht sowas nicht, weil die Produktwerbung kein Angebot, sondern nur eine Aufforderung des Shops an den Kunden ist, ein Angebot zu machen, dass dieser dann annimmt.
Der Preis ist also nichts Rechtsverbindliches und kann sich daher auch beliebig ändern. 

Die plötzliche Verteuerung des Produktes im Warenkorb ist davon natürlich nicht gedeckt. Hatte ich zum Glück noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Juli 2013)

Danke fürs Update!



zoomer schrieb:


> Update,
> 
> die Antwort kam nun, offiziell waren die Räder aus und sind wohl
> heute angekommen.



Das ist aber schon frech, dass man dem Kunden schon mal den Versand mit Trackingnr. mitteilt, wenn die Teile gerade gar nicht vorrätig sind.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Juli 2013)

Komisch, mein Schulenglisch ist wirklich nicht von schlechten Eltern (Achtung: Ironie! ), aber selbst ich habe 3 oder 4 mal dort bestellt und fand das alle irgendwie total easy (oder in meinem Englisch "_isi´_ "   )  und übersichtlich.
Vielleicht auch Zufall?! 

Ggf. wollte ich für meinen Nachbarn noch ein Bundle bestellen. Jetzt bin ich doch etwas mistrauig..


----------



## zoomer (10. Juli 2013)

Tracking Nummer hatte ich noch keine,
nur "ready to be shipped", also versandfertig.


Wann hast Du denn bestellt ?
Wenn Du bereits eine Tracking Nummer hattest und die Meldung
dass Du es zurückgesendet hattest, dann ist das ein DPD Problem.

Hatte mal einen Radversand mit DHL Freight,
da konnte ich dann auch online verfolgen dass der Bote frech geschrieben
hatte dass ich das Paket abgelehnt hätte.
(Er war in einer falschen Strasse)
Wäre auch zurückgegangen wenn ich nicht sofort bei DHL Freight interveniert
hätte.


----------



## zoomer (10. Juli 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ggf. wollte ich für meinen Nachbarn noch ein Bundle bestellen. Jetzt bin ich doch etwas mistrauig..



Das wollte ich nun wirklich nicht !

Warte doch noch ein paar Tage ob/bis sich alles in Luft aufgelöst hat.

Danach wäre ich Dir als Mod sehr verbunden wenn Du die abschreckende
OT Bestellproblemdiskussion wieder rauswischen könntest,
damit hier keiner unnötig verunsichert wird.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Juli 2013)

Ich kann HIER leider nichts löschen, teilweise andere Funktionen wie Verwarnungen aussprechen und so,  aber nichts löschen. 
Bin für den 29er Bereich mit Roman zuständig.
Sorry.

EDIT: Hätte es aber gemacht!


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Juli 2013)

Ich habe am 05. bestellt. Normalerweise versenden die ja auch rasend schnell!

Da mein Rahmen als gebrauchter Artikel vorrätig sein müsste, verstehe ich auch nicht, wo es klemmt. Kommen die schlichtweg nicht nach mit Verschicken? Komisch, Geld einsammeln ging wie von selbst...


----------



## BigJohn (10. Juli 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich kann HIER leider nichts löschen, teilweise andere Funktionen wie Verwarnungen aussprechen und so,  aber nichts löschen.


Vielleicht wird es Zeit für einen eigenen Mod hier im Unterforum? Mit dem Fatty scheints hier ja ordentich zuwachs zu geben. Du kannst ja mal bei den Admins nachhaken


----------



## zoomer (12. Juli 2013)

OK,
löschen meiner VersandZweifelPhishingProblemPosts offiziell
freigegeben - wer auch immer es tun kann 


Es ist alles angekommen, soweit ich sehe auch wohlbehalten.
(3 Tage, mit morgendlicher Ankündigungsmail und Möglichkeit die
Auslieferung ggf. zu verschieben)



Auch die sehr günstigen Handschuhe von On One sind durch die
Bank angenehm, schön und brauchbar.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Juli 2013)

Los geht´s.....


----------



## Kittie (12. Juli 2013)

Da fehlt ja nur noch der Flo....DaumenDrück!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (12. Juli 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Los geht´s.....



Ja, jetzt geht's dann los 
Gleich ist hier Party.

Musste erst noch Knabbersachen und Getränke besorgen 
Wird aber seine Zeit brauchen, weil es mit Hingabe und 
gemacht wird.


Einzelgewichte hab ich nun vollständig --> 16,683 kg

(Kommt aber noch Abweichungen, Luft, Talkum und mindestens
 ein Pfund Teflonfett dazu)


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. Juli 2013)

Freut mich, zoomer! 

Das Daumen drücken scheint geholfen zu haben. Dauert wahrscheinlich nicht mehr sooo lange und auch ich halte meinen Rahmen in Händen.


----------



## BigJohn (13. Juli 2013)

Was hast du denn für sonderwünsche, die dein Fatty so schwer machen?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Juli 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ja, jetzt geht's dann los
> *Gleich ist hier Party.
> 
> Musste erst noch Knabbersachen und Getränke besorgen *
> ...



Feierst du dein Fatty oder haben wir vielleicht *d*einen Geburtstag verpasst??


----------



## zoomer (13. Juli 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für sonderwünsche, die dein Fatty so schwer machen?



Eigentlich gar keine.
Der Aufbau entspricht ja weitestgehend dem Fertigrad.


Die 200er Louise 160er Scheiben wiegen eben so viel wie
heutige 180er, das Howitzerzeug ist sauschwer, mein 20"
Rahmen auch bei 2440 g Netto, die Fertigräder wiegen bei
mir dann so 8,47 kg, der 810er Lenker ist mit 380 g auch
nicht auf Syntace Niveau, der Truvativ AKA Vorbau auch
mal wieder viel schwerer als angegeben.



Bin auch noch gar nicht so weit gekommen.
Die Laufräder liefen recht rund, VR ist OK, aber das HR
hat so unterschiedliche Speichenspannungen - das kann
nicht lange halten -> nacharbeiten.
Die guten, je 0,5 mm Seiten-/Höhenschlag sind aber seit
dem ersten Abdrücken auch dahin.
(Vorderrad ist mit über 2000 N eingespeicht )

Das HR passt mit 170 mm Achslänge gerade noch so in
meinen Centrimaster 
(Deshalb bin ich streng gegen einen neuen 190er Standar !)

Musste den Centrimaster erst mal an allen Stellen umjustieren
damit die Messuhren wenigstens ungefähr in Reichweite der
70 mm breiten Felgenränder passen ....


----------



## zoomer (13. Juli 2013)

Ich feiere nur den Fatty Aufbau 




Übrigens, die Goldbemalung des El Guappo Ancho Lenkers
bekommt man super ab, muss man mit Aceton nur anhauchen,
schon ist der Lenker clean.
Der hat aber leider höchstens 8° Biegung.
Das kann ganz schön anstrengend werden, wenn man nicht
ständig mit ausgeklappten Ellbogen fährt.


Naben und Felgen gefallen mir sehr gut,
super geschmeidiger Lauf, nettes Freilaufgeräusch.
Rahmen viel besser geschweisst als auf den Produktbildern.
Nicht perfekt gleichmässig aber ohne Sollbruchstellen.
Lackierung 1A, selbst das Ablaufloch im Tretlager ist schon drin.


----------



## BigJohn (13. Juli 2013)

Ich möchte nochmal dezent drauf hinweisen, dass du gar kein Fatty hast, wenn es davon keine Bilder gibt...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Juli 2013)

Da hat Jonas schon Recht. Daheim haben alle kleinen Kinder Klicker...


----------



## zoomer (13. Juli 2013)

Ja,
hab über einen Aufbaufred nachgedacht.
War mir aber schon recht sicher dass ich das nicht durchsteh.


Wie zum Teufel presst man einen On One Super Smoothie Steuersatz
ein, wenn das untere Lager bereits in die Schale eingepresst ist ???

Vor allem wenn man auch noch merkt dass man nur Presseinsätze bis
1 1/8" hat.


Das einzig harte, plane, gross genug aber nicht zu gross und mit Loch,
war die alte Kupplungsglocke vom Roller 
Weil ich unter der Glocke nichts gesehen hab ist das On One Label nun
um 30° verdreht.




Und die Kettenführung ...
Blatt hat 66 mm, aber die e13 Führung sitzt mit den breiten Howitzer
Lagerschalen zu weit innen, musste es rausbiegen.
Kommt mir aber so vor als ob sich das Ding nach ein paar Minuten
wieder heimlich zurückbiegt.



Das 38er Blatt an der Howitzer ging gleich mal gar nicht.
Selbst aussen montiert würde es mir wohl noch in die Kettenstrebe
sägen ...
Das 32er Edelstahlblatt, das ich von On One mitgenommen hab,
hatte zum Glück einen 104er Lochkreis, aber es ist halt silbern ...




und so weiter ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (14. Juli 2013)

jaja, kaum wurden die wichtigen Informationen abgeschöpft gehts zurück zu den "coolen Jungs" im 29er Forum... In einem professionellen Umfeld wäre das Industriespionage  Zum Glück sind hier nur Spinnerde...



zoomer schrieb:


> Jungfernfahrt !
> 
> 
> (Oder kommt's jetzt bei 29ern schon auf die Felgengrösse an)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Juli 2013)

Hier ist´s richtig aufgehoben! 

EDIT:  Nabend Jonas!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Juli 2013)

Sehe ich das richtig? - Auch nur 1fach ohne KeFü unterwegs?

Schön geworden!
Und, wie waren die ersten Meter? Welchen Luftdruck hast du gepumpt?


----------



## zoomer (15. Juli 2013)

Na, das Bild hatte ich tatsächlich noch für hier aufgehoben 

Party ging noch bis in den Morgen.
Der Rest ging dann zwar schneller aber als es gedämmert hat
hab ich noch gesehen dass irgend ein Wicht den Hinterreifen
wieder umgedreht hat.


Erste fahrt war, wie immer beim ersten Mal, ein Fiasko.

Strasse vor der Haustür, 12 km/h und der Puls geht Richtung
140 und die Laune runter. Nach einem Kilometer angehalten.
Bremsscheibe hinten heiss.
Wohl das Rad beim Bremsausrichten nicht richtig eingespannt.
IS geht nicht unterwegs, also umgedreht.
Zuhause Rad richtig justiert, dünne Scheibchen gesucht, Brems-
sattel wieder angezogen, Beläge so weit raus das nichts mehr
reibt.
Zweiter Versuch, besser, aber immer noch sehr schwer.
Nach 1,5 km angehalten, Reifen hinten bounced jetzt beim Treten.
0,8/0,6 Bar vielleicht zu wenig oder krieg ich jetzt 'nen Platten ?
Hinten nachgepumpt.
Spasseshalber Hinterrad angehoben -> dreht wieder nicht 
Spanner auf, plopp, Achse rutscht wieder in die Rahmenaufnahme

Warum die da rausrutschen kann wenn ich drauf sitze ist mir ein
Rätsel, vielleicht im Wiegetritt, Schaltauge zu glatt, ...

Schnellspanner sehr fest,seither keine heisse Scheibe mehr.



Trotzdem braucht mir keiner mehr erzählen, Fatty Reifen laufen
nicht schwerer 
750 kKalorien wo ich unter gleichen Bedingungen mit dem 29er
letzte Woche noch 475 kKalorien gebraucht hab.

Reifen haben leichte Traktionsprobleme bei tieferem Kies auf hartem
Untergrund, mehr als mit dem 29er.
Erste Blockade auf Teer - man sieht es den Stollen nicht mal an 


Ja, Luftdruck,
angefangen mit 0,8/0,6 Bar, wie gesagt hinten nachgepumpt,
vielleicht auf max. 1,0.
Auf dem Rückweg nach dem Foto erst mal wieder Luft raus aus
beiden Rädern, das ganze immer wieder, vor allem vorne.
Gegen Ende auf der Strasse kaum fahrbar weil der Hinterreifen
beim Treten schwingt und der Lärm schon durch die Kopfhörer
drang, vorne recht komfortabel.
Das beste Fiese-Wurzel-Überfahr-Gefühl von all meinen Rädern,
auch besser als das 120 mm AMS.

Was ich dann zuhause tatsächlich an Luftdruck gemessen hatte ....



... sag ich erst morgen ...


----------



## zoomer (15. Juli 2013)

Ach so, ja,
schon diese e13 Kettenführung die Aussieht wie die von On One.
Nervt mich aber nur, glaube nicht dass die was hilft.
Viel zu labbelig, dafür streift sie meistens.

Ich lass sie erst mal dran.
Mit XT Schaltwerk ohne mit Plus schlackert die Kette halt doch
ganz schön.

Gut dass das 38 Kettenblatt nicht rein passt,
den letzten Gang bei 32 T hab ich vielleicht ein mal drin gehabt.
Bergauf in Kleinsten ist gar nicht so schlecht,
man muss halt etwas auf sich achten und sich einbremsen wie
beim Singlespeeden.


----------



## Kittie (15. Juli 2013)

passe den Luftdruck einfach auf die Strecke an. Straße kann gut 08-09 und Gelände ist mit etwa 05-06.
Bei Schnee wird es eine echte Wissenschaft. Je nach Schneeart ist sehr niedriger Luftdruck besser oder schlechter. Da heißt es probieren.

Im übrigen gewöhnt man sich schon an die "mehr Arbeit" auf dem Dicken. Gestern bin ich meine Wald-Hausrunde in der gleichen Zeit gefahren, wie mit einem normalem MTB. Das gleiche, zwei Tage vorher, auf einer reinen Straßen Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (15. Juli 2013)

Das überraschende Luftdruckendergebnis nach dem Ablassen
auf der Fahrt nach Gefühl :

*Hinten 0,7 Bar
Vorne 0,25 Bar* 

Trotzdem hat der hintere Reifen noch mehr Walkgeräusche von
sich gegeben.
Werde meine Wahrnehmung doch noch etwas schärfen müssen.
Muss wohl mal eine Trockenübung vor dem Spiegel machen.


Was am Fatty aber genial ist,
wenn man vom Asphalt auf eine kurz geschorene Wiese abbiegt
und es nicht abbremst !



Und ich denke dass die Fatty Reifen wie alle neuen Reifen erst
mal richtig gewalk werden müssen damit der Rollwiderstand
runter geht.


----------



## zoomer (15. Juli 2013)

Rake109 schrieb:


> On-One hat auch auf der HP ein Video wie man die Felgen durchlöchert, da sollte auch noch ein bisschen möglich sein - oder Felgenumbau auf Marge Lite, die ein Tick schmäler ist.



Wo ?
Ich finde es nicht ....


Und übrigens bekomme ich die Reifen auch nicht ohne Höhenschlag montiert.

Hab extra noch mal mehrere Versuche, auch auf dem Eimer und mit Felge
schütteln, gestartet.
Es ist hauptsächlich wegen des kurzen Ventils, dass der Reifen an der Stelle
nicht bis zum Strich rausgeht. Am Hinterrad ist es aber an einer anderen
Stelle.
Mehr als 1,5 Bar hatte ich aber noch nicht drin, vielleicht würde der Reifen
dann doch draufploppen ? Oder zerreissen (Angabe 0,5-1,35 Bar) ?


----------



## Rake109 (15. Juli 2013)

Hier gibts die Tipps

http://fat-bike.com/2011/11/tech-drilling-fat-rims/

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sL6uzHr93ZY&desktop_uri=/watch?v=sL6uzHr93ZY

Das Video find ich einfach witzig
Rainer


----------



## Rake109 (15. Juli 2013)

Ach ja nicht zu viel Luftdruck, mir ist einer mal bei knapp 1.8 runtergehüpft


----------



## zoomer (15. Juli 2013)

Rake109 schrieb:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sL6uzHr93ZY&desktop_uri=/watch?v=sL6uzHr93ZY



Genau,
Danke.

Ich hatte es gefunden und schaue es gerade.


Ui !
Doch 32 mm Löcher 
Knapp 200 g pro Rad


----------



## Rake109 (15. Juli 2013)

Falls das Video nicht funktioniert bei Youtube "Drilling Fatbike rims" suchen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Juli 2013)

Komisch, irgendwie ging die Reifenmontage bei mir ohne Probs. Läuft auch sauber.
Hatte zum Setzen knapp über 1bar drauf.
Muss dazu sagen "_Habe aber auch jetzt nicht soooo Ansprüche an den OnOne-LRS_" . 
Gut, Speichen habe ich nur per Hand geprüft  -  werde da nochmal sicherheitshalber ranmüssen.

Über Grip und Rollwiederstand kann ich nicht klagen..  Klar kostet das Radl mehr Körner, aber ohne Sprit läuft kein Motor. 

Glaube ich werde das Fatty jetzt mal putzen und das Wetter auskosten.


----------



## cubation (16. Juli 2013)

Moin, 

auch ich verfalle irgendwie gerade dem Fatbike Wahn... vor allem für den Winter muss was her um auch bei Schnee mal einen Overnighter zu starten. 

Das On One ist ja echt genial günstig und ich beobachte zur Zeit den Abverkauf bei On One... es sind nur noch 14 Stück in meiner Größe vorhanden. Ist danach Schluß mit dem Rad oder wird On One noch eine Frachterladung aus Fernost bekommen? Oder folgt dann bereits die 3. Rahmengeneration?! Hat jemand eine Ahnung? Ich steht momentan vor dem Problem wie bringe ich meiner Regierung die 3. Radanschaffung dieses Jahr bei? Vor allem der Schnee ist ja noch in weiter ferne... 

Na mal abwarten, ich denke sobald der Vorrat unter 10 fällt werde ich zu schlagen. 

Aber eine Frage lhätte ich da im moment noch: Welche Reifenbreite passt denn Maximal in den Hinterbau ? Irgendwie geht der Trend ja doch gerade über die 4.0 Zoll hinaus... Spezialized bringt ja 2014 ein 5 Zöller... wobei ich denke der Preis übersteigt dann schon mein Wettkampfhardtail... 


Thomas


----------



## Kittie (16. Juli 2013)

Hi du 

Ich persönlich würde bei der Verwendung als "Ganzjahresrad" nicht mehr als die 3.8/4.0 Reifen wählen. Und bei nur Winterrad, kann sich ein zu breiter Reifen als hinderlich heraus stellen. Beispiel: Pulverschnee. Da sollte der Reifen doch schön im Schnee versinken um wenigstens ein Hauch von Grip zu haben. Das Gegenteil bei Pappschnee.   

Die Kleinen sollten ja in jeder Fatbike passen.


----------



## zoomer (16. Juli 2013)

cubation schrieb:


> Aber eine Frage lhätte ich da im moment noch: Welche Reifenbreite passt denn Maximal in den Hinterbau ?




In der Gabel ist noch viel Luft,
im Hinterbau eigentlich auch.
Lediglich zum Tretlager hin, von der Reifenhöhe her, könnte
es knapp werden.
Denke so ein 4.8er sollte sich noch rein quetschen lassen,
solange man bei den 70 mm Felgenbreite bleibt.


Aber erstens wird es dann langsam knapp an der Kette vorbei,
zweitens ist da nicht mehr viel Platz für Matsch zwischen Reifen
und Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (16. Juli 2013)

Rake109 schrieb:


> Ach ja nicht zu viel Luftdruck, mir ist einer mal bei knapp 1.8 runtergehüpft



Echt ?

Und tut das irgendwie weh oder geht der Schlauch kaputt ?



Weil ich starte noch mal einen neuen Versuch mit Schwalbe
Gleitmittel und etwas höherem Druck, in der Hoffnung dass
der Reifen dann irgendwann doch komplett auf den Sitz
hoch ploppt.

Man merkt den Höhenschlag schon deutlich beim Fahren.


----------



## BigJohn (16. Juli 2013)

cubation schrieb:


> Aber eine Frage lhätte ich da im moment noch: Welche Reifenbreite passt denn Maximal in den Hinterbau ? Irgendwie geht der Trend ja doch gerade über die 4.0 Zoll hinaus... Spezialized bringt ja 2014 ein 5 Zöller... wobei ich denke der Preis übersteigt dann schon mein Wettkampfhardtail...


Hatten wir vor ein paar Seiten:


BigJohn schrieb:


> Um das ganze noch ein bisschen anzuheizen: auch hier gilt "Fatties fit fine"!


----------



## zoomer (16. Juli 2013)

Sag ich ja dass der Dicke da rein geht 


So,
für 450 kKalorien auf 11,5 km Steuer zum Finanzamt gebracht .... 
Achse verrutscht immer noch, dann schleift die Bremsscheibe.



Jetzt kaum 40 km drauf und schon getuned :

- mit Spüli/Schwalbemittel flutscht der Reifen bei knapp 2 Bar
vollständig auf sein Hochbett, und noch nicht darüber hinaus.

- 180er Scheibe vorne,
der lokale Radladen hatte doch tatsächlich einen alten IS/IS 180er
Adapter in seiner Gruschtelkiste (15  Facepalm)

(Komisch, aber SV13F hatte er gar nicht da,
braucht man die bei eBikes und Cruisern gar nicht  )

- Schaltauge angeraut,
wenn die Achse jetzt nicht hält muss ich warten bis Mighty seine
Schraubspanner für Fatties rausbringt 



Das nächste wird das Überkleben der hässlichen Holzfeller Logos
sein. Rahmenschutzaukleber wär vielleicht auch eine gute Idee.





Ach ja,
Fatty fahren ist auch in der City möglich.

Ich wurde pro Fahrt jeweils nur ein mal angequatscht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Juli 2013)

Das Prob mit der Achse habe ich jetzt gar nicht.
Hast du Carbonpaste zur Hand? Vielleicht einen Klecks an die Anlagestellen der Spanner/Ausfallenden.


Bin raus
G´Nacht


----------



## Rake109 (17. Juli 2013)

Bei mir ist die Achse auch noch nie gerutscht. Ich drücke die auch immer voll in die Ausfallenden rein und knalle dann ordentlich. Evtl ein gutes Gleitfett unter den Kniehebelmechanismus geben, dann kann man die Muttern noch etwas fester zuziehen.

Bezüglich runtergesprungenem Reifen, der hüpft mit einem lauten Knall von der Felge, danach hat man dann etwas Tinitus


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Juli 2013)

Quasi einen Teilzeit-Tinitus!


----------



## zoomer (17. Juli 2013)

Gut dass mir und den Nachbarn der Tinitus erspart blieb 

Ich hab den Spanner auch gefettet,
der knackt schon wenn ich ihn richtig anknalle.

Ist auch etwas Fett ans Ausfallende gekommen.
Trotzdem ist das Schaltauge recht hart und die Verzahnung des
Spanners frisst sich da nicht so rein wie sonst am Rahmen oder
der Gabel. Sah immer noch aus wie frisch poliert.
Ich hoffe mal dass es jetzt hält.
Sonst kommt natürlich als nächstes Carbonpaste drauf.


----------



## titzy (19. Juli 2013)

cubation schrieb:


> Moin,
> Na mal abwarten, ich denke sobald der Vorrat unter 10 fällt werde ich zu schlagen.



Na das ist ja scheinbar bald. 
Ich werde mir das dann bei dir mal anschauen und bin schon recht heiß darauf!
So schauts bike ja nicht mal schlecht aus und in meiner Größe M noch genug vorhanden, frage mich grad nur zwecks möglichen Umbau zu 2x10 oder sowas, da würde ich mir gerne mal die Grundaustüstung am lebenden Objekt anschauen.

Also Cubi, schnell kaufen, dann bestell ich mir möglicherweise auch gleich noch eines. 
Wobei ich schon am überlegen bin, nur n Frameset + Reifen zu holen und den Rest selber gleich ran zu bauen, könnt aber insgesammt auch teurer werden. Soll ja nur n kleines Spassbike fürn Winter werden.

Was habt hier hier eigentlich für Kurbeln verbaut, wenn ihr auf 2x10 umgerüstet habt?
Muss man dafür zwingend auf die Surley Kurbel gehen, oder was gibt es noch für alternativen bei 100 mm Lagerbreite?


----------



## zoomer (19. Juli 2013)

Der Spanner hält nun,
aber nur wenn ich ihn, statt nach oben, nach unten
ausrichte 

Damit erste Fahrt ohne Bremsunterstützung.
0,95/0,65 Bar - fuhr sich wie ein Fahrrad, das obligatorische
Dauergrinsen kam bei mir nun auch und die drei fiesen Wurzeln
gehen immer noch besser wie mit dem AM Fully.

Ich werde mit dem Ding sicher nicht nur im Winter fahren.

War damit immer noch nicht auf dem Trail aber werde die
Tage mal versuchen ob ich das Teil auf den Gehrenberg
wuchten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (19. Juli 2013)

titzy schrieb:


> Muss man dafür zwingend auf die Surley Kurbel gehen, oder was gibt es noch für alternativen bei 100 mm Lagerbreite?



das Thema hatte ich etwas weiter vorne auch schon mal angerissen...

Was ich gefunden habe:
- Raceface: Atlas, Turbine, Evolve und Ride
- E Thirteen: XCX+
- Sram: X5 und X9 (neu und noch nicht in D erhältlich, da der Importeur die noch nicht ins Programm aufgenommen hat)

Bei mir wird's ne Atlas, einfach weil sie verfügbar und bezahlbar war. Wenn man nicht aus USA bestellen will, ist das ne ganz schöne Sucherei.


----------



## drurs (19. Juli 2013)

Hi,
die m.M. günstigste Umrüstung ist auf das vorhandene Howitzer Innenlager ne 2fach truvativ Kurbel zu stecken , z.B. http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=31154

Gruß,
Uli


----------



## larres (19. Juli 2013)

Bor-germany.de hat auch eine Kurbel fÃ¼r Fatbikes im Angebot, allerdings mit 499â¬ nicht wirklich gÃ¼nstig.


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. Juli 2013)

Die ist zwar verdammt hübsch, aber nicht mal die breite XX wird so viel kosten, sodass man den Preis nur schwer rechtfertigen kann.
Vielleicht pegelt sich das ja noch etwas ein...


----------



## BigJohn (19. Juli 2013)

Außerdem alle Isis-Kurbeln, die für mehr Kettenblätter ausgelegt sind. Die billigste mir bekannte Variante ist die FSA Maximus Bash oder Octane One D2 Isis.


----------



## cubation (19. Juli 2013)

Danke für eure Hilfe! Ich werde dann wohl ziemlich sicher zum On One greifen. 

Das Moonlander reizt, aber ist auch wieder ne Stange mehr Geld.

Das On One wird getestet und ansonsten kann mans immer noch wieder verkaufen. 

  @titzy du weißt, dass ich mir ja meine Räder lieber selbst aufbaue. Bei dir wäre dass dann ja das erste.  Aber da geh ich mit dem selben Gedanken ran. Es ist erst einmal ein "Spaß-Rad" oder eher Testrad. Und es wird keines zum Geschwindigkeitbolzen sein. Dafür reicht die Ausstattung dann erst einmal aus. Wir sind einfach nur zu verwöhnt... 

Und überlegs dir mit dem bestellen. So müssen wir nur einen Abend im Laden schrauben. 

Wir quatschen heute abend... 


ach und zum Thema b.o.r Kurbel. Diese hält an meinem CC Rad jetzt schon etwa 10 mal so lange, wie die erst verbaute XX-Kurbel. 


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (19. Juli 2013)




----------



## Kittie (19. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Vorfreude!!


----------



## scylla (19. Juli 2013)

wo hast du denn das komische weiße zeugs gefunden?


----------



## Staanemer (19. Juli 2013)

Das habe ich nicht gefunden, es hat mich gefunden. Es ist einfach so von oben heruntergefallen. Ich habe gehört, es gibt Fachleute, die nennen es Schnee. Soll wohl nur im Winter vorkommen, also droht zur Zeit keine Gefahr.  






Apropos oben:


----------



## zoomer (19. Juli 2013)

Winter 2012/13.

Early Adopter


----------



## scylla (19. Juli 2013)

ach so, ich dachte schon neuerdings seien fatbikes hochtouren-tauglich 
man muss ja nicht immer gleich auf die naheliegendste erklärung kommen


----------



## Staanemer (20. Juli 2013)

Natürlich sind sie Hochtouren-tauglich, warum auch nicht?

Allerdings nach ca. 800 Höhenmeter straffen Runterfahrens brauche ich ne längere Pause, da mangels Federung so ziemlich alles schmerzt.
Ohne kleines Kettenblatt ist meine Steigungsrate begrenzt.






Von weiter oben habe ich nur Bilder im Wald.


----------



## scylla (20. Juli 2013)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Natürlich sind sie Hochtouren-tauglich, warum auch nicht?



Na klar, war auch nicht so ganz ernst gemeint.
Wenn ich wie befürchtet bei 16 kg lande, wäre mir persönlich die Karre schlicht und einfach zu schwer für solche Späße. Das 14,5kg Fully kommt mir da auch schon nicht mehr mit.

Schönes Bild btw


----------



## Staanemer (20. Juli 2013)

Ich habe festgestellt, dass es einfach an mir liegt. 
Ich habe über 90 kg, fahre gerne etwas schwierige Strecken runter, darf mir aber keine Verletzungen erlauben. Noch dazu fahre ich gerne, zumindest im Urlaub, lange Touren.
Meine Fahrkünste sind auch beschränkt, Hobbyfahrer eben. Daher mit Schützern.

Ich bin einfach zu schwer, da ist es völlig egal, ob das Rad 14 oder 16 kg wiegt. Ich brauche halt länger, aber ich komme oben an.
Klar, mit meinen 8,5 kg Racer bin ich schneller oben, aber um Zeit gehts mir nicht.

Und ich habe es mehrfach probiert: der Umbau vom 8,5kg Racer zum 14 kg Freerider neben dem Gipfelkreuz dauert mir einfach zu lange... 

Und ich habe es gemessen: mit dem Ransom bin ich nicht wirklich schneller oben wie mit dem 901, mit dem Fatty schon.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (21. Juli 2013)

Ich liebe es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Juli 2013)

Schönes Bild.
Sind das bearbeitete OnOne-Felgen, Lotte?


----------



## Lotte.2000 (22. Juli 2013)

Danke! Ja, die Felgen sind in Heimarbeit gebohrt, engratet, getapt und wieder auf schlauchlose Füße gestellt. 
Aktuelles Kampfgewicht 15,3 kg! 

Es grüßt René


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. Juli 2013)

Sieht wirklich hübsch aus! 
Welches Felgenband hast du dafür genommen?


----------



## Lotte.2000 (22. Juli 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich hübsch aus!
> Welches Felgenband hast du dafür genommen?



Oranges Gewebeband doppelt um die Felge geklebt. Die gute Seite nach unten .


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. Juli 2013)

Danke! Und das leiert nicht aus?

Ich überlege ernsthaft mich der Drillarbeit zu stellen.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (22. Juli 2013)

Langzeittest steht noch aus.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Juli 2013)

Hast du die blanken Stellen der Löcher iwi behandelt/gelackt?


----------



## Lotte.2000 (22. Juli 2013)

Nein!


----------



## zoomer (22. Juli 2013)

Sehr schön !

Orange Griffe wollte ich mir auch holen.
Bin aber verrutscht und hatte "metallic orange" erwischt 
Die gehen leider gar nicht - an keinem Fahrrad 

Respekt für den Felgeneifer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Juli 2013)

So, jetzt habe ich eine KeFü und ein 42er mirfe hier, was nach 1-fach-Antrieb klingt,  
*a b e r *   ebenso liegt hier ein 22T KB und ein Problem Solvers + Directmount Umwerfer.

Wieder eine 50/50 Situation. Verdammt.... 


Wird wohl 2fach werden.
Spätestens beim Pulvern des Rahmens muss meine Entscheidung stehen, denn dann enferne ich auch die Anschläge des Umwerferzugs. - Falls 1fach.
Aber das wird erst nach dem Winter sein.

Das Weiß gefällt mir schon, aber das Dekor wirft mich nicht sooo vom Stuhl.
Kann´s mir auch gut in Petrol oder so vorstellen...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Juli 2013)

@Lotte

Welchen Lenker hast du verbaut?

Danke


----------



## Lotte.2000 (22. Juli 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @Lotte
> 
> Welchen Lenker hast du verbaut?
> 
> Danke



Gerne doch. Das ist der original 80iger von On One. Erst wollte ich ihn mir kürzen aber im Moment finde ich ihn sehr cool. Auch Touren über 100km gehen prima damit. Vorbau hab ich jetzt auf 90 geändert. 

Es grüßt René


----------



## Jocki (22. Juli 2013)

Ich fand den On-One Lenker extrem hart und unflexibel. Mir taten mit dem Ding ordentlich die Pfoten weh. Der Umbau auf nen Spank Spike Lenker mit vergleichbarer Breite brachte wesentlich mehr Komfort.


----------



## zoomer (22. Juli 2013)

So,
*Fat Bike Fail*

Das One One Fatty kam den Gehrenberg nicht hoch 


Gut, mit Infekt, Halsweh und 32°C wär ich mit 'nem anderen
Rad wohl auch nicht hoch gekommen 



Ansonsten hat sich mein Körper ans *Fatty* schon gewöhnt.
Also doch *"hochseefest"*


BTW,
die Chinesen-/Leimbachtrail fahrenden Heranwachsenden haben
am Stadtplatz nun auch ihr erstes Fat Bike gesehen und die Reifen
befühlt.
Ob die KFZ Fahrer das Fat Bike wahrgenommen haben, oder nur
geschaut haben, welcher Depp sich bei den Temperaturen den
Gehrenberg hoch quält, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## zoomer (22. Juli 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Ich fand den On-One Lenker extrem hart und unflexibel. Mir taten mit dem Ding ordentlich die Pfoten weh. Der Umbau auf nen Spank Spike Lenker mit vergleichbarer Breite brachte wesentlich mehr Komfort.



Ich finde,
wenn der Lenker zu hart ist,
ist zu viel Luft im Reifen vorn ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (24. Juli 2013)

Ab November gibt´s das Fatty auch für die Kleinen in 24"!
Hoffentlich gibt´s die Gabel dann auch für das große Fatty, verdammt!


----------



## zoomer (24. Juli 2013)

Genau so eine Gabel will ich !

Schaut echt gut aus.



Hab nur noch ein kleines Problem im grössten Gang (11er).
Schaltet mir ca. alle 4 Kurbelumdrehungen zurück 

Schaltung war eingestellt, unterwegs noch ein par mal
die Anschlagschraube weiter gelockert -> Kettenlinie
oder Deore Kassette 
Muss ich morgen mal in Ruhe anschauen.

Vielleicht kommt auch als nächstes Update alte die X9 vom
Flash hin - spart ein paar Gramm und optisch ein Fortschritt.

Die 2000er Magura Louise hat den 300 HM am Stück Test
übrigens auch Fading-frei bestanden. Hydrauliköl ist also
noch drin ...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Juli 2013)

Ich bin jetzt 2fach unterwegs. 
Nach der Geburtstagsfeier eines Bekannten am Vortag, war ich auch echt froh darüber. Irgendwie waren die Körner leer   (  oder noch "voll" !? ) .

Problem Solvers + SLX Directmount.
Funtzt gut, nur ein anderer Käfigwinkel wäre von Vorteil, da ich gerne noch etwas nach unten mit dem Umwerfer gehen würde.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Juli 2013)

Heutiger Heimweg





[/IMG]


----------



## Lotte.2000 (25. Juli 2013)

Schaut gut aus. Einfach fatt . 
Ich hab auch auf 2 fach überlegt, vielleicht gehe ich die Variante mit dem 40iger Ritzel. Bis jetzt habe ich es noch nicht vermisst, wohne auch eher flach. 

Es grüßt René


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Juli 2013)

Irgendwie schon cool...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. Juli 2013)

Also bist du immer noch nicht klüger, Marco? 
Wieder schöne Bilder!


----------



## zoomer (26. Juli 2013)

Ich finde die 32/11-36 voll OK.

Oben rum fehlt mir nix und unten rum eigentlich auch nix 
Wenn man sonst öfters mir dem 29er SSP mit 32/16-18
rumgurkt und auch alles geht ...


Hab wieder ein paar Gramm verloren,
bin jetzt bei 16510 g.
(aktuelle Scheiben, Sattelschraubklemme, Flaschenhalter etc.)

Falls ich mal die SV13F bestelle wäre ich locker unter 16 kg.
Aber irgendwie spielt das beim Fatty gar keine Rolle


----------



## zoomer (27. Juli 2013)

Wir haben uns aneinander gewÃ¶hnt 








Komme mir mit 0,6/0,9 Bar auf der Strasse nicht mehr langsam vor,
auf dem Trail fÃ¼hlt es sich eher leichtgÃ¤ngiger an.
Auf den Wurzeln war noch Komfortpotential, Traktion aber Ã¼ppig
vorhanden.
Werde es nun mit 0,5/0,8 versuchen, damit sind alle, bis auf die
Seitenstollen, am Boden.







e13 KettenfÃ¼hrung








Hatte sich nicht mal jemand eine SattelstÃ¼tze mit Skala auf der Vorderseite gewÃ¼nscht ?
(Nur weitgehend sinnfrei wenn man nicht auch noch Zahlen dazu lasert  )
Schraubklemme weil 26 g leichter und ich sie doch nie verstelle. Ausserdem sicherer
beim Einkaufen.








Deore Kassette ist doch der 90 g leichteren SLX gewichen.








Liebesschloss








Und fÃ¼rs einheitlichere Bild wurden die Magura Scheiben aus mehreren
Jahrzehnten gegen die 9 â¬ Hayes Teile getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ofw1988 (27. Juli 2013)

So,
Jetzt hat mich der fatty Virus auch befallen.

Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr mir bei 174cm und 83er Schrittlänge empfehlen. Mein scalpel ist Größe m mit 17,5 Zoll glaube ich. 18 Zoll? Oder ist das dann zu groß?

LG
Ofw


----------



## Kittie (27. Juli 2013)

Die "M" ist ziemlich weitläufig...sollte passen. Und dann mit Vorbaulänge arbeiten. Kennst du ja


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. Juli 2013)

Nicht nur zoomer, auch ich habe dem Fatty eine strenge Diät verordnet. 

... Also habe ich gestern etwas gebohrt ... und heute geschliffen.
Vorher 1526/1738g, nachher 1353/1565g.  
Der Lochdurchmesser beträgt 35mm.


----------



## ofw1988 (27. Juli 2013)

Kittie schrieb:


> Die "M" ist ziemlich weitläufig...sollte passen. Und dann mit Vorbaulänge arbeiten. Kennst du ja



Ich denke auch.
Die oberrohrlange des scalpel ist nur minimal kleiner.

Danke euch.


Ihr habt alle auf deren Homepage bestellt?

LG
Ofw


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Juli 2013)

Super Flo   
Auch mit Bohrschablone wie im Video gemacht?
Hast du die blanken Stellen mit irgendetwas noch behandelt?


Schöne Pics von Zoomer!


----------



## ArSt (27. Juli 2013)

Hallo Flo!

Mit was hast Du solch einen großen Durchmesser gebohrt?
Erinnert mich irgendwie an meine früheren "Diätkuren":









Es grüßt Dich der Armin!


----------



## zoomer (27. Juli 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Nicht nur zoomer, auch ich habe dem Fatty eine strenge Diät verordnet.
> 
> ... Also habe ich gestern etwas gebohrt ... und heute geschliffen.
> Vorher 1526/1738g, nachher 1353/1665g.
> Der Lochdurchmesser beträgt 35mm.




COOL  


Kann das mit dem Gewichten v/h stimmen ?
Wie gross ist die Wandstärke, 2 oder 2,5 mm ?

Hast Du deinen Rahmen endlich bekommen ?


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. Juli 2013)

Nabend zusammen!

Ich habe zunächst mit einer kleinen Schablone vorgekörnt, dann angebohrt und die Löcher schließlich mit einer Lochsäge in einer Standbohrmaschine gesägt. Abschließend habe ich die Kanten mit einem Dremel etwas gebrochen und verschliffen. Die Schittkanten sind aber unbehandelt.
Das ganze hat zusammengerechnet 1 1/2h gedauert.


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. Juli 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> COOL
> 
> 
> Kann das mit dem Gewichten v/h stimmen ?
> ...



Die Gewichte stimmen. 
Die Wandstärke beträgt 2mm.

Mein Rahmen wurde nochmals versendet und ist seit fast 2 Wochen bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (27. Juli 2013)

Hey, Danke Flo!

Viel Spaß mit Deinem zukünftigen Bike, es grüßt der Armin!


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. Juli 2013)

Vielen Dank, Armin! Dauert aber noch.....


----------



## zoomer (27. Juli 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Die Gewichte stimmen.



Ich meine wie es sein kann dass Du die gleichen Löcher
rausschneidest und Du vorne 173 g einsparst aber hinten
nur 103 g ?

Und überhaupt,
warum war Dein Vorderrad 20 g leichter als meins 


Aber schön dass der Rahmen endlich da ist !


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. Juli 2013)

Oh verdammt, nur vertippt! Danke, ist korrigiert. 
Vorn wie hinten sind exakte 173g verschwunden.


Jetzt steht der Rahmen hier und es fehlen mir noch eine schöne Gabel sowie eine Kurbel!


----------



## zoomer (28. Juli 2013)

Ah, ok.
350 g vom LRS abbauen ist ein Wort !



Ich bin auch bereit eines Tages eine schöne Gabel zu kaufen.
(Z.B. die Salsa, oder besser noch, so eine wie am On One Kinderfatty)

Allerdings bin ich bereits ins Fatty-Aesthetic-Distorsion-Field eingetaucht.
Kann mir meins gar nicht mehr ohne dieses Mono-Stay-Geschwür
vorstellen.
Selbst die Floater Logos sind noch auf den Reifen, noch keine Laserlogos
abgeklebt und das Verlangen SV13F zu bestellen hält sich auch schon
wieder in Grenzen - Ich glaub ich bin bereits hoffnungslos in 


Ob man den grösseren Gabeloffset wirklich braucht, weiss ich noch nicht.
Das Fatty fährt/lenkt sich genau wie mein 29er AMS
(mit dem selbem 51 mm Offset).
Aber ob ich das wirklich besser finden soll als bei meinem 29er Flash oder
Unit mit Standard Offset


----------



## zoomer (28. Juli 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich finde,
> wenn der Lenker zu hart ist,
> ist zu viel Luft im Reifen vorn ...



OK,
der On One Ancho Lenker ist wirklich hart wie Glas.
Dagegen ist ein Syntace Vector ein Bügeleisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (28. Juli 2013)

Wer hat die On-One Reifen Ghetto-Tubeless auf den On-One Laufrädern montiert?
Gibt's da irgendwelche Spezialtricks?

Bei mir sitzt der erste Reifen dermaßen labberig, dass selbst mit Kompressor keine Chance besteht, da irgendeinen Druck >Atmosphärendruck drauf zu kriegen. Den zweiten hab ich jetzt gar nicht mehr probiert.
Selbst wenn ich es irgendwann schaffen sollte, den Reifen drauf zu bekommen: ich weiß nicht, ob ich dem Konstrukt dann bei 0,5Bar im Gelände vertrauen sollte.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (29. Juli 2013)

Schau mal hier. So geht es wirklich super. Letzte Woche nach dem bohren wieder neu gemacht. Eine Lage Folie hat gereicht!

es grüßt René


----------



## scylla (29. Juli 2013)

Ah, das mit der Folie wusste ich nicht. Danke für den Tipp!
Hast du die "Unterfütterung" nur ins Felgenbett gelegt, oder bis über den Rand (=Felgenhorn) raus und dann bei aufgepumptem Reifen bündig abgeschnitten?


----------



## Lotte.2000 (29. Juli 2013)

Nur ins Felgenhorn, sowie auch den 20" Schlauch der darüber kommt. 
Viel Erfolg. 

Es grüßt René


----------



## Rake109 (29. Juli 2013)

Ich habe meine On-One mit Ghetto tubeless ohne Unterfütterung montiert. 
Ich habe einen 20" BMX Schlauch mit AV Ventil verwendet. Evtl lässt der releativ viel Luftvolumen durch.
Der Trick ist, das Rad auf einen Eimer zu legen, so legt sich mal eine Reifenflanke an die Wulst an. Die andere Flanke hat dann auch nicht mehr so viel Spiel udn ploppt dann recht schnell ins Bett. Danach hält alles Bombenfest, selbst bei 0.1 bar


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Juli 2013)

Unterstützend kann man auch mit einem Gummiband oder Spanngurt, radial über die Lauffläche gezurrt, das Aufpumpen/Abdichten erleichtern.


----------



## zoomer (29. Juli 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Bei mir sitzt der erste Reifen dermaßen labberig, dass selbst mit Kompressor keine Chance besteht, da irgendeinen Druck >Atmosphärendruck drauf zu kriegen. Den zweiten hab ich jetzt gar nicht mehr probiert.



Die Jack Ass Alternative :


Tubeless Conversion


----------



## scylla (29. Juli 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Die Jack Ass Alternative :
> 
> 
> Tubeless Conversion




ähm nö, ich lass mal gut sein


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. Juli 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Die Jack Ass Alternative



Laut Kommentar unterm Video ist es aber die Redneck-Methode!


----------



## cubation (29. Juli 2013)

.... so On-One hat nur noch 8 Stück in Größe S auf Lager. 

Folgt danach dann schon das neue ?!  

Aber ich denke ich werde jetzt bei dem aktuellen zu schlagen. Wie lange braucht denn eine durchschnittliche Lieferung von den Briten nach Deutschland? 

Ich hab ein langes Wochenende vor mir. Und hier kommt dann niemand mit den zwei großen Kartons nicht klar. 


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (29. Juli 2013)

Wenn alles auf Lager ist 2-3 Tage ...


----------



## cubation (29. Juli 2013)

mh das ist dann Ausnahmsweise nicht von Vorteil. Na mal hoffen dass der Abverkauf genauso läuft wie die letzte Zeit. Dann bestell ich erst Donnerstag. 


Thomas


----------



## zoomer (29. Juli 2013)

Komplettrad ?

+ 5-7 (Werk?)Tage für Montage ...


----------



## titzy (29. Juli 2013)

drurs schrieb:


> Hi,
> die m.M. günstigste Umrüstung ist auf das vorhandene Howitzer Innenlager ne 2fach truvativ Kurbel zu stecken , z.B. http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=31154
> 
> Gruß,
> Uli




Danke erstmal für eure Infos bezüglich der Umrüstung, ich denke ich werd auch zunächst mal schauen wie sich das Teil @stock fährt und dann klingt mir die Howitzer Geschichte am sinnvollsten.

Mal noch ne ander Frage, das es beim Rahmen in Größe M auch langsam enge wird, besteht wohl langsam Handlungsbedarf bezüglich der Order?
Oder ist irgendwo schon bekannt was On-One macht, wenn die Counter bei Null angelangt sind? Gibts das dann gar nicht mehr, oder einfach ne neue Revision im nächsten Jahr?
Mir würde das auch reichen, wenn ichs erst zum Winter hab, wäre nur doof wenn es das dann nicht mehr gibt, oder erst im April nächsten Jahres raus kommt.


----------



## BrutalHomer (29. Juli 2013)

Naja denke mal es wird dann nen neuer Container mit Fattys bei denen angeschiffert kommen aber genaueres ist glaube ich noch nicht bekannt... Gehe da zumindest stark von aus weil das Fatty das am meisten verkaufte Rad dieses Jahr bei denen ist (Facebook post von on one) warte auch nur noch auf ne Sale Aktion von denen mir juckt schon der Kreditkartenfinger bis spätestens November warte ich noch dann bestell ichs so oder so


----------



## stubenhocker (29. Juli 2013)

BrutalHomer schrieb:


> warte auch nur noch auf ne Sale Aktion von denen


 
Ich warte auch schon, hab denen auch mal ne Mail geschickt- nix zu machen . Ist aber kein Wunder, da sich deren Fattys auch zum regulären Preis gut verkaufen...
Alex


----------



## BrutalHomer (29. Juli 2013)

Die Sale Aktionen teilen die immer per mail mit am besten den Newsletter abbonieren dann is man immer auf dem neusten Stand da wird dann auch angekündigt wann die ex displays verkauft werden  auf sowas warte ich noch )


----------



## stubenhocker (29. Juli 2013)

Beim 29er hatte ich (mehr) Glück: 29% auf 29er Parts von/auf der Deutschland-Seite- sowas wäre fürs Fatty schön....


----------



## zoomer (29. Juli 2013)

Gabs die site mal ?

Jedes mal wenn ich schaue ist sie tot ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (30. Juli 2013)

_Gabs mal _triffts auf den Punkt, die Seite gibts nämlich nicht mehr.


----------



## scylla (30. Juli 2013)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Schau mal hier. So geht es wirklich super. Letzte Woche nach dem bohren wieder neu gemacht. Eine Lage Folie hat gereicht!
> 
> es grüßt René





taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Unterstützend kann man auch mit einem Gummiband oder Spanngurt, radial über die Lauffläche gezurrt, das Aufpumpen/Abdichten erleichtern.



danke für die Tipps mit der Schaumfolie und dem Spanngurt 
Jetzt hat's endlich mal geklappt Luft auf den einen Reifen drauf zu bekommen. Der hat (ohne Milch) über Nacht erst mal 1,2 Bar drauf bekommen. Wenn er morgen noch so halbwegs sitzt, so dass man ihn ohne Spanngurtaktion wieder aufpumpen kann, dann wird auch der zweite Reifen ghettoisiert.

So langsam muss ich mich mal beeilen  
Das letzte fehlende Teil (Kurbel) ist auf dem Weg zu mir, und ich hab noch nicht mal die Räder und die Bremsen zusammengepuzzelt.


----------



## Staanemer (30. Juli 2013)

Komisch, weder Schaumfolie, noch Fensterkit mit Spanngurt haben bei mir funktioniert.

Ich kann, *nein ich muss* der härter fahrenden Fraktion dringends von diesem Umbau abraten.

Im standard Radweg mit Feldweg Betrieb hat der Tubeless-Umbau auf schmalen Felgen funktioniert. Doch wenn es richtig hart zur Sache geht rutscht der Pneu unbemerkt von der Felge und verliert jedes Mal etwas Luft.

Mit jedem Luftverlußt rutscht er weiter von der Felge, dieser Umstand führt unweigerlich zum Platten ohne Loch.

Nur um das klar zu stellen: im Tourenbetrieb ok, so in Richtung Freeride wird das zum Problem.


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. Juli 2013)

Naja, die Fatbikes können sicher ´ne Menge, aber für Freeride ohne Federung sind die Bikes mit Singlewall-Felgen und Reifen, die man am besten mit 0.5/0.8 bar fährt sicher nicht gedacht.

Bei wie viel bar passierte das denn bei dir?


----------



## scylla (30. Juli 2013)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Komisch, weder Schaumfolie, noch Fensterkit mit Spanngurt haben bei mir funktioniert.
> 
> Ich kann, *nein ich muss* der härter fahrenden Fraktion dringends von diesem Umbau abraten.
> 
> ...




Die Bedenken hab ich auch. Vor allem kommt's mir halt komisch vor, dass sich das Teil ausschließlich mit Kompressor und Spanngurt aufpumpen lässt. Normalerweise würde ich an so einem Punkt aufgeben und die Sache für sinnlos erklären.
Aber beim Fatty seh ich halt schon einen sehr großen Sinn in tubeless. Das ist ja schließlich die einzige Federung, die ich an dem Rad hab... und meine Federgabeln tune ich ja auch, also warum nicht die Reifen am Fatty? Vorne und hinten ein halbes Kilo Gummi durchwalken erscheint mir auch nicht besonders toll. Vor allem merk ich schon bei normal großen Reifen einen Unterschied zwischen Butylschlauch und tubeless. Reifen mit Schlauch drin fühlen sich irgendwie "bouncy" an im Vergleich.

Daher will ich's wenigstens mal versucht haben.
Und wer weiß, vielleicht fahr ich ja am Ende tatsächlich Feldwege mit dem Fatty 

An den normalen Rädern fahr ich schon länger tubeless und hatte außer einem gelegentlichen kurzen "Zisch" noch nie Probleme. Da werden die Reifen auch nicht geschont und wenn's sein muss auch mal mit recht niedrigen Luftdrücken gefahren. 
Da vertrau ich dem Braten aber auch nur, wenn ich mit der Standpumpe aufpumpen kann, und der Reifen danach bei komplett abgelassener Luft im Felgenhorn bleibt. Bei den Fatty Reifen funktioniert das schon mal nicht. Von daher: ich werd's ja sehen ob's klappt oder nicht. Ein Schlauch ist eh schnell reingemacht


----------



## Staanemer (30. Juli 2013)

Ich rede ja auch nicht vom Fatbike, sondern von umgerüsteten Felgen mit 23 mm Innenbreite bei 1,6 bar und 2,4" Reifen.

Generell ist der Steg in der Felge des Fattys zu schmal für den Reifen + tubeless. Ist halt aufgrund des Preises eine einfache Cruiser-Felge. Somit völlig ungeeignet für tubeless.

Ich habe den Steg mit Dichtband für Fenster verbreitert, aber das reicht nicht. Ich stimme scylla zu: auch das umgebaute System muss zwingend mit normalen Pumpen dich zu bekommen seien, sonst hat es mein Vertrauen auf dem Trail nicht. Und das ist WISSEN, nicht GLAUBEN. 

Alle Umrüstungen sind daher ungeeignet für eine härtere Fahrweise, sprich: ganz nett zum Spielen bis vor die Eisdiele.

Und selbstverständlich geht Freeride mit eine Fatbike. Ein Fatty ist geradezu die optimale Definition von Freeride.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (30. Juli 2013)

Muss an der anderen Luft liegen, dass die Amis die Trails völlig ohne Probleme tubeless rocken.


----------



## Staanemer (30. Juli 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Muss an der anderen Luft liegen, dass die Amis die Trails völlig ohne Probleme tubeless rocken.



Ach, alle Amis fahren das Fatty aus UK? Wusste ich gar nicht


----------



## wartool (31. Juli 2013)

ich habs getaaaan :-DDDD

ein fatty sollte sich bald auf den Weg zu mir machen.. in Einzelteilen natürlich...

Teile stehen soweit fest bis auf die Bremsen.. da muss ich nochn Schnäppchen machen und alles wird guuuut :-D


----------



## scylla (31. Juli 2013)

welche Felgen und Reifen sind denn besser?

Ich erwarte mir eh nicht zu viel von dem On-One Kram (bis auf den Rahmen, der ist fein). Aber zum Ausprobieren, ob mir so ein Rad überhaupt taugt sollte es grad noch so taugen.
Der Felgenstoß ist jedenfalls schon mal unterirdisch. Aber da fehlt mir einfach der Vergleich, ob andere Fatbike Felgen wirklich besser sind. Ist halt irgendwie ein Micro-Nieschenmarkt.

     @wartool willkommen im club 



Staanemer schrieb:


> Ich rede ja auch nicht vom Fatbike, sondern von umgerüsteten Felgen mit 23 mm Innenbreite bei 1,6 bar und 2,4" Reifen.



hmmm, ich hab seit einiger Zeit auch nen normalen Maxxis 2.4 Reifen auf einer normalen Subrosa Felge mit "Ghetto-Tubeless" (=aufgeschnittener Schlauch) montiert, der mit Schlauch nicht fahrbar gewesen wäre weil er zu locker saß und mir die Schläuche zerfetzt hat. Das hält bombig, selbst bei 1 Bar. Ansonsten hab ich nur mit Yellowtape auf ZTR Flow Felgen 2.5er Maxxis DHUST Reifen oder 2.5er DH Reifen (ohne UST) mit Milch und auch mal einen Conti Protection 2.4. Hält.
Es geht halt nicht jeder Reifen. Z.B. die Conti Baron oder Kaiser würde ich niemals tubeless fahren, weil der Reifen einfach nicht im Felgenhorn sitzen bleibt. Mein ultimativer Test ist <0,5 Bar drauf und mit beiden Händen und aller Kraft dran rum zerren. Wenn ich so den Reifen aus dem Sitz krieg, dann taugt's net. Muss ja schließlich auch drauf bleiben, wenn bei 1Bar ein Stein dran rum zerrt und ich drauf sitze.
Wahrscheinlich hast du einfach Pech gehabt und die "falsche" Felgen-Reifen Kombi erwischt. Generell kann man aber nicht sagen, dass das nicht taugt.


----------



## FlowinFlo (31. Juli 2013)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Ich rede ja auch nicht vom Fatbike, sondern von umgerüsteten Felgen mit 23 mm Innenbreite bei 1,6 bar und 2,4" Reifen.



Ach du meinst schmale Felgen!  
Dennoch denke ich, dass man das so nicht verallgemeinern kann. Da spielen einfach zu viele Faktoren eine Rolle, sei es der "falsche" Reifen auf der "falschen" Felge, zu viel oder zu wenig Druck für den fraglichen Untergrund, das Fahrergewicht, die gefahrene Linie, usw... 

Dass man seinen Reifen bei Tubeless aber im Auge behalten sollte und es kein Allheilmittel ist, stimme ich dir sofort zu! 



 @wartool: Na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deiner Bestellung!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Juli 2013)

wartool schrieb:


> ich habs getaaaan :-DDDD
> 
> ein fatty sollte sich bald auf den Weg zu mir machen.. in Einzelteilen natürlich...
> 
> Teile stehen soweit fest bis auf die Bremsen.. da muss ich nochn Schnäppchen machen und alles wird guuuut :-D




Cool, sind wir schon 2 im Feldberggebiet!


----------



## wartool (31. Juli 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> @wartool willkommen im club



tja.. nach dem 301 und dem 456 carbon bin ich nun wohl in noch nem Club, dem du auch angehörts *lach*



FlowinFlo schrieb:


> @wartool: Na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deiner Bestellung!



Danke 



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Cool, sind wir schon 2 im Feldberggebiet!



Jepp.. Proberollen wäre trotzdem nochmal fein.. obwohl... vielleicht ist meins ja bis dahin schon aufgebaut ;-P


----------



## scylla (31. Juli 2013)

wartool schrieb:


> tja.. nach dem 301 und dem 456 carbon bin ich nun wohl in noch nem Club, dem du auch angehörts *lach*



sogar die virtuelle welt scheint klein zu sein 

taunusteufel: ich guck mir grad den feldi aus dem bürofenster an


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Juli 2013)

Sehe ich jeden Morgen.. 

Na dann sehe ich einem "Flotten Dreier" auf dem Feldberg positiv entgegen. Fattytechnisch versteht sich..


----------



## wartool (31. Juli 2013)

whoot? Scylla persönlich ist im Lande?

Mit bike? Oder nur geschäftlich?
Heute Abend 18 Uhr Hohemark Oberusel... auf gehts..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (31. Juli 2013)

bei der Arbeit ohne Bike


----------



## Staanemer (31. Juli 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sehe ich jeden Morgen..
> 
> Na dann sehe ich einem "Flotten Dreier" auf dem Feldberg positiv entgegen. Fattytechnisch versteht sich..




Dann lass uns einen Termin finden und es wird ein Vierer.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Juli 2013)

Sehr gxxl !!!  

Jetzt müssen die anderen beiden nur ihren Hirsch fertigstellen..


----------



## scylla (31. Juli 2013)

wenn das mal nicht ein Grund ist, sich zu beeilen


----------



## Wickerer (31. Juli 2013)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Dann lass uns einen Termin finden und es wird ein Vierer.



Ich erhöhe auf Fünfer.

Falls ich hier im On-One-Thread mit einem Moonlander überhaupt mitfahren darf


----------



## Staanemer (31. Juli 2013)

Wickerer schrieb:


> Ich erhöhe auf Fünfer.
> 
> Falls ich hier im On-One-Thread mit einem Moonlander überhaupt mitfahren darf



Hmm, darüber stimmen wir erstmal ab.


----------



## Kittie (31. Juli 2013)

Die waren zu erst da....also immer


----------



## MT530GT (1. August 2013)

@staanemer

Mich hat´s jetzt auch erwischt ich brauch auch so was unförmiges!

(Frau ist noch bockisch)

 Würde nur gerne malne runde auf einem On One drehen bzw. live

anschauen.

Wenn Du bock hast könnten wir uns mal bei ner Abendrundetreffen,

ich bin aus Bieber!

Ich denke Staanemer ist auch Dein Wohnort und ein Kumpel hat Dich

Auf dem Weg zum Hahnenkamm auch schon gesehen!  

Würde mich freuen 

Thorsten


----------



## scylla (1. August 2013)

gestern kam die Kurbel: RaceFace Atlas

inclusive Innenlager, RaceFace Bash und zwei Deore-Kettenblättern satte 1060g 

Ich hatte noch nie ne Kurbel über 1kg! Ob man damit wohl Radfahren kann? 

Heute Abend geht's zum Endspurt, wenn jetzt noch der Umwerfer passt... evtl... kann ja dann am Wochenende in der schönen Pfalz eingeweiht werden bei Fatbike-typischen 36°C


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (1. August 2013)

Ich muss mal nachlesen was Du da alles umbaust. Ich brauche auch unbedingt 2-Fach und muss mal gucken, welche Kurbel mir gefällt. 
Schaltung hab ich auf x9 Type 2 umgebaut, die Bremsen auf RX und die Stütze auf eine KS. 

Und die Studded Tires sind gekommen


----------



## zoomer (2. August 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Hab nur noch ein kleines Problem im grössten Gang (11er).
> Schaltet mir ca. alle 4 Kurbelumdrehungen zurück
> 
> Schaltung war eingestellt, unterwegs noch ein par mal
> ...



Das war kein unbeabsichtigtes Schalten,
die Kette ist einfach übergesprungen.

Kette war zwar schon 1/4 bis 1/3 gelängt/verschlissen,
Schuld war aber nur das Kettenschloss.
Das hatte sich um 0,6 mm gelängt.

Mit neuem SRAM 10-fach Kettenschloss geht es wieder einwandfrei.


Trotzdem sind mir Ritzel unter 15 Zähnen weiterhin unsympathisch.

Deshalb vorne gerne einfach 
Aber bei um die 30 Zähne vorne,
sicher kein SRAM X*1 mit 10er Ritzel, 350 UVP Kassette und speziellem
11-fach Freilauf.

Fürs Fatty am liebsten :
32 Blatt mit 13-45 Kassette


----------



## tommi101 (2. August 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Aber bei um die 30 Zähne vorne,
> sicher kein SRAM X*1 mit 10er Ritzel, 350 UVP Kassette und speziellem
> 11-fach Freilauf.
> 
> ...



Das 30Z hier wäre dann vielleicht DEIN Blatt:

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...alite-Octaramp-Kettenblatt-4-Arm-schwarz.html

104mm LK war doch gewünscht, oder?
Nicht billig...aber wenn es funzt.

So langsam habt ihr mich auch angefixt mit Euren Monster-Trucks.
Eigentlich wollte ich kein weiteres Bike mehr...aber so ein Fatty...


----------



## zoomer (2. August 2013)

Ja so ein 30er (oder gar kleiner) wäre schon fein.

Ich finde die 32/11-36 zwar vom Umfang her voll OK.
Fahre aber auf dem Trail doch viel häufiger auf 36 als auf 11 Zähnen.


----------



## scylla (5. August 2013)

Fazit gestern von der Fatty-Einweihung in der Pfalz:

- das Teil macht Laune 
- bergab ist anstrengender als bergauf
- aua, meine Arme 
- man kann damit 150mm Fullys kassieren 
- alles geht
- 2fach macht am Fatty definitiv Sinn
- normaler 3-fach Downswing Umwerfer mit Schelle funktioniert so leidlich
- die Floater Reifen rollen nicht schlechter als meine Kaiser/Minion R Kombi am "normalen" Rad, haben aber auf Stein weniger Grip
- oh Backe, ist die Gabel hässlich 
- hoffentlich verursache ich keinen Verkehrsunfall (wenn Wanderer und Biker nur noch auf meine Reifen glotzen statt auf den Weg)
- dem Charme der Traktorreifen kann selbst der misslaunigste "hier darf man nicht Fahrradfahren"-Wanderer nicht widerstehen 
- 0,5 Bar sind definitiv zu viel Luftdruck für kleine Mädchen
- das Hinterrad rutscht trotz festgeknalltem Spanner gern aus dem Ausfallende
- könnte mein Lieblingsrad werden (nachdem die versifften Bremsbeläge von der vorderen Bremse getauscht, die Luft aus der hinteren Bremse entfernt und die Schnellspanner-Problematik behoben wurde )


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. August 2013)

Bilder, scylla....., Bilder!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (5. August 2013)

immer mit der Ruhe...


----------



## tommi101 (5. August 2013)

_- das Hinterrad rutscht trotz festgeknalltem Spanner gern aus dem Ausfallende_

Hat dieses Problem noch jemand mit seinem Fatty?

Nochmal ne die Frage zur Größenorientierung:
Bei 1,86m/89SL.....geht noch 18" oder lieber 20"?

Mit ner 410er Stütze sollte der 18er reichen, Vorbauten hätte ich noch in 60,70 und 90mm.


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. August 2013)

Ich habe mich bei exakt den gleichen Maßen für den 18er entschieden.
Daran kommt ein 75er Vorbau, eine 400er Stütze und ein 710er Lenker.
Ich mag´s eher kompakt und würde mich auf dem 20er Rahmen weniger wohl fühlen. 

Gruß
Flo


----------



## Staanemer (5. August 2013)

tommi101 schrieb:


> _- das Hinterrad rutscht trotz festgeknalltem Spanner gern aus dem Ausfallende_
> 
> Hat dieses Problem noch jemand mit seinem Fatty?
> 
> ...



Ja, das Problem habe ich auch. Immer auf der rechten Seite.

Sorry aber bei 1,86 / 89  würde ich kein M / 18 nehmen, sondern ein L / 20. M ist zu klein.

Erstens sieht das komisch aus, aber viel wichtiger: das M Rad ist zu kurz für so große Leute. Es gibt keine Federgabel, hier läuft der längere Rahmen besser,  der längere Rahmen nimmt großen Leuten die Überschlagstendenz. 

Ich würde vorher beide ausprobieren.

Achja:

*@Thorsten*, da ich doch neulich in Deiner Nähe: im Bombenkrater. Ich werde wohl diese Woche so flexibel arbeiten dürfen, dass eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt schwierig wird. Sollte schon im Hellem stattfinden und kein Nightride werden.
Eventuell Mittwoch, oder hinterlegst eine Kaution und kannst das Fatty den ganzen Tag haben.


----------



## Staanemer (5. August 2013)

Ich nochmal.

Denke gerade intensiv über eine 2-fach Umrüstung nach.
Für den Winter müssen leichtere Gänge her. Es ist jedoch erstaunlich, wie gut man mit den großen Rädern und 32/36 die Berge erklimmen kann und frage mich daher, ob ein richtig kleiner Berggang überhaupt nötig ist.

Es gibt da ja zwei Möglichkeiten: 

1) klassisch 2x10 
+ Bandbreite kann erhöht werden vorne 32/22 oder 36/24 (am Fully funktioniert sogar 20/36)
+ einfach Kurbel tauchen, Umwerfer und Schalthebel nachrüsten
+ minimalste Untersetzung 20/36, gut für lange Alpentouren und Schnee (0,55)
- Gewicht
- aufgeräumte Optik futsch
- Reifenfreiheit wird durch das kleine Kettenblatt beengt


2) Mirf Umbau
+ noch einfacher: Mirf Ritzel und 30er Kettenblatt kaufen (0,714)
+ Gewicht
+ aufgeräumte Optik
+ Reifenfreiheit
+ günstiger
- geht das Mirf?
- reicht die Untersetzung für ein Snowbike?
- teuer aber geht auch mit Spider: 28/42 oder 26/42 für den Winter, 32/42 für dem Sommer

Ich denke, die Mirf Methode reicht für den Sommer, aber nicht für den Winter.
An 2-fach ärgert mich am meisten der Verlusst an Reifenfreiheit.


----------



## zoomer (5. August 2013)

Hab bei 183/84 das 20" genommen - und fühl mich pudelwohl drauf.

Auch bei mir neigt die Hinterachse zum rausrutschen.
Trotz anrauen und Carbonpaste.
Man hört dann hin und wieder die Bremsscheibe schleifen.
Nach ein paar Hubbeln ist es meist wieder vorbei.
Das Rad drehte sich jedenfalls frei.

Weiss nicht ob es vom Bremsen oder treten kommt.
Oder beidem ...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. August 2013)

tommi101 schrieb:


> _- das Hinterrad rutscht trotz festgeknalltem Spanner gern aus dem Ausfallende_
> 
> Hat dieses Problem noch jemand mit seinem Fatty?
> 
> ...



Fahre eine 410er Stütze im 18" Rahmen bei 1,80 und SL 83 oder 84cm.
Die Stütze ist max. ausgezogen und ich habe manchmel leichte Bedenken wegen des langen Hebels auf das Sitzrohr.
Würde dir def. zum 20" raten!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. August 2013)

*.*


----------



## zoomer (6. August 2013)

Nanu !

Komisch, dabei hab ich meins auch schon gewaschen ...
Gleich mal die Gabel anschauen ...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. August 2013)

Hoffentlich kein Riss!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (6. August 2013)

Danke für Eure Empfehlungen....dann wird es wohl def. der 20" werden müssen.


----------



## Bumble (6. August 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn davon halten:



Könnte es sein, dass das Rohr einfach nur oben mit irgendwas verschlossen und das Ganze dann überlackiert wurde ?

Oder es wurde ein Verschluss-Deckelchen draufgeschweisst und die Schweissnaht (zu arg) abgeschliffen ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. August 2013)

Sowas denke ich auch. Belastungen sind dort oben ja nicht.
Reklamieren und warten oder bis zur tapered Gabel einfach so lassen. Mal sehen..


----------



## scylla (6. August 2013)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Ja, das Problem habe ich auch. Immer auf der rechten Seite.



Ich glaub bei mir war's auch auf der Seite mit dem Schaltauge, also rechts. 
Mit einer Feile anrauhen und Carbonpaste werd ich jetzt auch mal probieren.
Hab's erst gemerkt, nachdem die Gänge irgendwie nicht mehr sauber rein wollten. Dass die Bremsscheibe schliff hab ich beim Fahren dank Quasseln, Rollgeräuschen und anstrengendem Trailuphill gar nicht gemerkt... nur, dass ich oben irgendwie komplett nassgeschwitzt war, und mich gewundert habe wie unfit ich auf einmal bin und wie schlecht die fetten Reifen doch rollen 
Danach hab ich dann öfter mal kontrolliert.
Pfälzer Rumpeltrails a la Sommerberg sind halt wohl zu viel für das Spannerlein  Schon blöd, sowas ist mir noch nie passiert.



Staanemer schrieb:


> Ich nochmal.
> 
> Denke gerade intensiv über eine 2-fach Umrüstung nach.
> Für den Winter müssen leichtere Gänge her. Es ist jedoch erstaunlich, wie gut man mit den großen Rädern und 32/36 die Berge erklimmen kann und frage mich daher, ob ein richtig kleiner Berggang überhaupt nötig ist.
> ...



Ich hatte jetzt nicht das Gefühl, dass mir irgendwas an "Freiheit" fehlt. Der Umwerfer kommt dem Reifen noch nicht mal nahe. Ich hab einen ganz normalen SLX 3fach Umwerfer mit Schelle montiert, den ich in der Restekiste gefunden habe. Geht grad so. 
Man muss die äußersten beiden Stellungen benutzen und den Umwerfer entgegen jeglicher "Montageregeln" leicht schräg stellen, dann funktioniert's. Der Zug steht halt in einem grauenhaften Winkel und auf den größten 4 Ritzeln der Kassette kann man vorne nicht aufs große KB hochschalten.
Wenn mir irgendwann ein Problem Solvers Adapter über den Weg laufen sollte, wird wohl getauscht, bis dahin funktioniert's.
*
Btw: hat jemand besagten Problem Solvers Adapter über und will ihn los werden?* 



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn davon halten:



1. unschön
2. Mist
.
.
.
3. Juhu, das Gabelproblem hat sich von alleine gelöst 

Mal ernsthaft, ich glaub nicht, dass das an der Stelle stabilitätskritisch sein kann. Wird tatsächlich eine schlampig geschweißte "Abdeckkappe" sein. Außerdem muss da eh ne andere Gabel rein, das On-One Teil geht mal garnicht. Ich würd's einfach weiterfahren bis ne bessere Gabel meinen Weg kreuzt, alles andere wäre mir zu viel Ärger, Aufwand und Warterei, auch wenn's eigentlich nicht sein darf.


----------



## Staanemer (6. August 2013)

Aha, Schaltprobleme ohne den Problem Solver. Da habe ich nicht dran gedacht, danke für Hinweis.

Bei der Reifenfreiheit geht es ja nicht darum, ob der Ist-Zustand passt, sonder ob für zukünftige Verbreiterungen genug Platz ist.

Wenn Ihr gerade beim meckern seid

- beim ersten Fatty war das Ausfallende beschädigt
- beim ersten Fatty war die Lackqualität übel, grauer Streifen auf der Gabel (zu wenig Farbe drauf), Nasen und Lackabplatzer
- der Lack ist generell sehr empfindlich
- die Felgen haben Flecken (alle vier)
- die Verschraubung der HR-Nabe löst sich, beim Anfahren jedes Mal ein "Klack", irgendwann ist sogar die Kassette lose, bitte drauf achten
- der Schnellspanner hinten hält auch kleinen Sprungbelastungen auf der Straße nicht stand
- Steuersatz nachfetten
- Elixir entlüften (fahre ich nicht mehr)
- die Kurbelarme waren bei mir irre festgezogen
- die Gabel schwingt auf Waschbrettern merklich vor und zurück
- den Vorbau länger bestellen, als man es gewohnt ist
- die Reifen sitzen bei Lieferung unter Umständen nicht richtig in der Felge
- die Ausfallenden der Gabel scheinen einen Hauch zu groß, das muss ich aber noch genau Untersuchen


----------



## garyfishersugar (6. August 2013)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Ich nochmal.
> 
> 
> + Bandbreite kann erhöht werden vorne 32/22 oder 36/24 (am Fully funktioniert sogar 20/36)



 @Staanemer
20/36 ?? Welcher Hersteller macht 20/36 Kurbeln?


----------



## Staanemer (6. August 2013)

garyfishersugar schrieb:


> @Staanemer
> 20/36 ?? Welcher Hersteller macht 20/36 Kurbeln?



Das hat ja mit der Kurbel nichts zu tun, bzw. kann der Kurbelhersteller da mal gar nichts für. Du schraubst einfach die Kettenblätter drauf, die Du fahren möchtest.


----------



## scylla (6. August 2013)

Staanemer schrieb:


> - die Verschraubung der HR-Nabe löst sich, beim Anfahren jedes Mal ein "Klack", irgendwann ist sogar die Kassette lose, bitte drauf achten
> - der Schnellspanner hinten hält auch kleinen Sprungbelastungen auf der Straße nicht stand



welche Verschraubung an der Nabe? 

Ich vermute mal, du hast das mit dem Anrauhen und der Carbonpaste schon durch? Hast du auch mal andere Spanner versucht? (Was gibt's denn als Alternative)
Die Klemmwirkung schien mir bei den On-One Dingern eigentlich schon recht hoch beim Anziehen. Aber dass trotzdem dauernd das HR raus rutscht kann's ja auch nicht sein.

Von englisch-taiwanesischem Lack halte ich eh nicht viel. Bei den 456Carbon von meinem Mann und mir ist das auch ein Trauerspiel.


----------



## garyfishersugar (6. August 2013)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Das hat ja mit der Kurbel nichts zu tun, bzw. kann der Kurbelhersteller da mal gar nichts für. Du schraubst einfach die Kettenblätter drauf, die Du fahren möchtest.



Danke für die prompte Antwort.
20Zähne Kb habe nur von Mountain-goat.de gefunden, gibst noch anderen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (6. August 2013)

garyfishersugar schrieb:


> Danke für die prompte Antwort.
> 20Zähne Kb habe nur von Mountain-goat.de gefunden, gibst noch anderen?



http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a2...cr=EUR&cn=de&gclid=COzD0u2f6LgCFYVV3goddDgACQ

http://www.actiontec.us/prices.htm

google hilft


----------



## garyfishersugar (6. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a2...cr=EUR&cn=de&gclid=COzD0u2f6LgCFYVV3goddDgACQ
> 
> http://www.actiontec.us/prices.htm
> 
> google hilft



 Vielen dank


----------



## Staanemer (6. August 2013)

garyfishersugar schrieb:


> Vielen dank



Und beim kleinem e. Super Preis und reicht. Ist aus Edelstahl.


----------



## garyfishersugar (6. August 2013)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Und beim kleinem e. Super Preis und reicht. Ist aus Edelstahl.



?  
Hast Du ein Link?


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. August 2013)

garyfishersugar schrieb:


> ?
> Hast Du ein Link?



Hier.


----------



## garyfishersugar (6. August 2013)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Und beim kleinem e. Super Preis und reicht. Ist aus Edelstahl.



meinst Du das hier ?

http://bythehive.com/e-thirteen/xcx-cross-country/xcx-fatbike-cranks/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## garyfishersugar (6. August 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Hier.


----------



## Staanemer (6. August 2013)

Uih, ist wie alles teuerer geworden.

Hält aber nicht annähernd so lang, wie die dort versprechen. Nach 8500 Hm war Schluss.
 @taunusteufel78: entweder hats da Trailstaub im Riss oder Rost. Natürlich reklamieren.
 @scylla: nö, ich hab gar nichts gemacht ausser extrem fest geschlossen. Das Alu des Schnellspanners dürfte das Problem sein, die aufgerauten Stellen sind schon fast glatt.

Versucht es doch mal selbst: Fatty gerade auf einen Fläche, dahinter knien, Schnellspanner raus, die Ausfallenden von oben mit der Hand belasten und loslassen. Welche Seite geht zuerst hoch?


----------



## zoomer (6. August 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn davon halten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da ist sicher ein Riss drunter,
und ab jetzt rostet es da ...

Nichts tragendes, nur unschön.
Und da nagelneu, mit genau diesem Bild, Planet X kontakten.


Wenn sie eine Gabel hinterher schicken - gut.
Wenn sie nur im Austausch wollen,
da wir eh alle eine andere Gabel wollen,
lohnt sich eher weniger.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. August 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sowas denke ich auch. Belastungen sind dort oben ja nicht.
> Reklamieren und warten oder bis zur tapered Gabel einfach so lassen. Mal sehen..


Ich denke schon, das da Belastungen in die Platte übertragen werden.
Der Verschluss sorgt dafür, das das Rohr rund bleibt und sich nicht oval verformt und dadurch an Querschnitt verliert.
Auf alle Fälle gut beobachten.


----------



## wartool (6. August 2013)

Sagt mal.. wie war das bei euch..

ich habe das rolling chassis bundle bestellt...

bekommen habe ich bisher nur ein Päckchen mit einem Reifen, einem Schlauch un dem Ersatzschaltauge, dass ich bestellt hatte...

Auf dem Lieferschein stand aber das Chassis bundle mit drauf.. in der kleinen Kiste - laut Packetaufkleber war das aber package 1 of 1 ???

Kam das bei euch auch häppchenweise an?


----------



## zoomer (6. August 2013)

Was sagt denn das packet tracking ?

Bei mir kam ein grosses Paket mit Rahmen und meiner Restlichen Bestellung,
ein kleinerer Karton mit den Rädern und Reifen - und zwar gleichzeitig !


----------



## scylla (6. August 2013)

hab auch beide kartons gleichzeitig bekommen.

übrigens: bei mir lockert sich nicht nur der hintere naben-schnellspanner, sondern auch der vordere 
heut hätte ich um ein haar mein vorderrad verloren. die dinger sind ja gemeingefährlich 
ich fang ab sofort an vor jeder abfahrt erst mal meine schnellspanner nachzuziehen, und zwar beide, und bestell jetzt gleich die hope spanner!


----------



## scylla (6. August 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bilder, scylla....., Bilder!!!!



kein dolles Bild, aber du wolltest ja eins.





bessere kommen dann bei Gelegenheit 

... und ein Handy-Standbild mit Gegenlicht von heute abend aufm Melibokus:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. August 2013)

Verdammt, hätte die Atlas doch in orange nehmen sollen....  

Gerade in der kleinen Größe sieht´s sehr lässig aus!!

Eben spontan einen neuen Lenker bestellt. Wollte doch auch einen Flatbar.
Ein _*Use Atom*_ wird´s in 710mm. Carbon.

Jemand Interesse an meinem neuwertigen Easton Haven Riser 2013?


----------



## MT530GT (7. August 2013)

*@Thorsten*, da ich doch neulich in Deiner Nähe: im Bombenkrater. Ich werde wohl diese Woche so flexibel arbeiten dürfen, dass eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt schwierig wird. Sollte schon im Hellem stattfinden und kein Nightride werden.
Eventuell Mittwoch, oder hinterlegst eine Kaution und kannst das Fatty den ganzen Tag haben.[/quote]


@Staanemer

Danke für die Antwort ist nichtsupereilig ich schicke Dir mal meine 

Tel. Nummer per PN ist einfacherals Schreiben.



Gruß

Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (7. August 2013)

shice..  ich habe wirklich nur eine Trackingnummer bekommen.. laut DPD war das nur ein Paket...

die werden Rahmen und Rest doch nicht verschlampt haben?

Wenn hier alle zur gleiehcn Zeit beliefert wurde.. mache ich mir langsam bissl Sorgen :-(

Leider antwortet der Service von planet x immer nur 1x am Tag:-(


----------



## zoomer (7. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> kein dolles Bild, aber du wolltest ja eins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gerne.

Aber das schaut doch schon mal recht FAT aus


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. August 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Aber das schaut doch schon mal recht FAT aus



Bist du von allen guten Geistern verlassen, dies zu einer Frau zu sagen!?! 

Du wirst deines Lebens nicht mehr froh werden!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. August 2013)

.


----------



## scylla (7. August 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Bist du von allen guten Geistern verlassen, dies zu einer Frau zu sagen!?!
> 
> Du wirst deines Lebens nicht mehr froh werden!



nachdem mir auf der Tour von hinten wörtlich zugerufen wurde, mein Hinterreifen sei dicker als mein Hinterteil, kann ich das verkraften... neutralisiert sich 

PS: 


 @wartool
ich drück die daumen, dass es sich klärt.


----------



## zoomer (7. August 2013)

Habe eine neue Evolutionsstufe,
16,410 kg.


Die geliebten orangen 7â¬ Plastikpedale mussten irgendwelchen Exustar Flats
weichen weil sie doch zu rutschig waren. Das schwarz wirkt aber doch edler.

Die On One Half Grips,
(hatte ich schon am Kona Unit)
sind super schÃ¶n, mir aber etwas zu dÃ¼nn. Ausserdem verrupfen sie meine
Handschuhe. Und da der Lenker wirklich glashart ist kommen wieder die
gewohnten Moosgummis zum Einsatz.
Diesmal aber nicht in der leichten BBB, sondern der Heavy Duty Variante,
Ritchey WCS mit 42 g (!).




Ausserdem ist es geduscht 
Mit den Felgen wieder in matt schwarz sieht es wieder viel besser aus
als mit dem verstaubten Beige-Goldton im Abendlicht ...



War zum ersten mal auf den Isartrails.
Ein Fatty fÃ¤hrt sich schon leicht anders. Bei den ersten Wurzeln hab ich
mehrmals die Kontrolle verloren weil das dicke Vorderrad doch ganz
woanders abprallt und hinhÃ¼pft als man es gewohnt ist.
Wenn man am Hang entlang fÃ¤hrt und der Trail sich kurz neigt, verschiebt
sich die ReifenaufstandsflÃ¤che gleich um mehrere Zentimeter, und man kippt
sofort hangabwÃ¤rts. 

Aber nach 10 Minuten hat man es drin und merkt davon nichts mehr.






Wegen der rutschigen Plastikpedale bin ich an einem kleinen Kicker abgerutscht
und mit vollem Gewicht hinten auf den Sattel geplumpst.
(Genau so habe ich damals mein Cyclecraft Floater Rahmen zerstÃ¶rt)
Der Fatty Rahmen hat's wohl schadlos Ã¼berstanden, aber die leichte On One StÃ¼tze
macht mir Sorgen.
Der Sattel war danach komplett lose. Lies sich aber wieder problemlos anziehen.
Die dÃ¼nnen SchrÃ¤ubchen und GewindeeinsÃ¤tze haben noch ein intaktes Gewinde,
Sattelgestell ist auch nicht verbogen.
In dem Fall mÃ¼ssen sich wohl die Klemmbacken verbogen haben, was man allerdings
nicht wirklich sehen kann. Jetzt knarzt es auch Ã¶fters.
FÃ¼hle mich jedenfalls nicht mehr ganz wohl mit der StÃ¼tze ...


----------



## wartool (7. August 2013)

> on one service:
> Hi Christian,
> 
> Thanks for bringing this to our attention,
> ...



Puuh.. wenigstens ist es geklärt.. jetzt muss ich wieder warten :-(


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. August 2013)

Ein Glück hat sich das so schnell geklärt! 
Und die Anspannung wegen der extra Wartezeit turnst du mit Pilates weg.


----------



## zoomer (7. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> nachdem mir auf der Tour von hinten wörtlich zugerufen wurde, mein Hinterreifen sei dicker als mein Hinterteil, kann ich das verkraften... neutralisiert sich



Den Bildkommentar hat wohl hoffentlich keiner ernsthaft
negativ aufgefasst.

Ich würde mich hüten die erste (und bisher einzige ?) Fatty
Fahrerin im Forum zu vergraulen.
(Ich glaub das 29er Unterforum hat noch gar keine Frauen)



Hab mal einen Blick auf Dein Album geworfen.
Bin nicht nur vom Umfang der Touren, sondern mehr noch vom
Anspruch der Trails beeindruckt 
Dein Fatty wird sicher mehr beansprucht als Meines 



Da freue ich mich hier in Zukunft auf viele weitere beeindruckende
Bilder. Und nicht vergessen den allgemeinen Fatty Bilder Thread
zu füttern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (7. August 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> War zum ersten mal auf den Isartrails.
> Ein Fatty fährt sich schon leicht anders.



ganz anders!
Gott sei Dank legt sich der Schock schnell wieder  ... und geht in Spaß über.
Am Ende des ersten Trails hab ich noch geflucht und mich selbst für blöd erklärt, aufm zweiten wurde ich dezent schneller und sicherer, und beim letzten hab ich schon wieder munter hinter den Fullys her gejagt.

Auch lustig: Längsrinnen, z.B. Wasserrinnen im Trail. Bei der ersten hab ich gedacht, mir reißt's gleich den Lenker aus den Griffeln, so stark zieht das am Vorderrad! Muss man auch mit rechnen.

    @zoomer
wäre ja schlimm, wenn wir hier keinen Humor hätten 
(bei dem Hinterreifen/Hintern Vergleich hab ich mir eher überlegt, beleidigt zu sein  son 10cm breites Hinterteil sieht doch sch*** aus )


----------



## wartool (7. August 2013)

@scylla und Rest:

hattet ihr nicht die originalen Reifen mit Ghetto tubeless zum laufen bekommen?
In der Anleitung bohrt der Typ das Ventilloch auf.. muss das sein, weil ein Autoventil mehr Luftvolumen einströmen lässt, wenn das Ventil ausgebaut ist? Würde es gerne lieber mit BMX Schläuchen mit Franz-Ventil versuchen und da die Ventileinsätze rausdrehen... was meint ihr?


----------



## scylla (7. August 2013)

wartool schrieb:


> @scylla und Rest:
> 
> hattet ihr nicht die originalen Reifen mit Ghetto tubeless zum laufen bekommen?



ne, ich hab's aufgegeben.
mit ein paar der guten tipps hier ausm forum (unterfüttern mit schaumfolie, zurrgurt über die lauffläche beim aufpumpen) hab ich es hinbekommen, den reifen mit dem kompressor aufzupumpen... und einigermaßen dicht war er sogar auch. aber sobald zu viel luft draußen war konnte man den reifen ohne  nochmaligen einsatz des zurrgurts und des kompressors nicht mehr aufpumpen. runter- und raufhebeln ging trotz der "unterfütterung" mit den fingern. letztendlich war mir das dann doch zu heiß, um damit zu fahren. jetzt hab ich die schläuche drin und werd's auch nicht nochmal versuchen.


----------



## wartool (7. August 2013)

:-( ok.. danke  dann werde ich wohl auch nicht rumbalsteln... schade.. wäre ne entter Ersparniss gewesen..

aber was solls.. es muss ja auch erstmal da sein


----------



## scylla (8. August 2013)

wartool schrieb:


> :-( ok.. danke  dann werde ich wohl auch nicht rumbalsteln... schade.. wäre ne entter Ersparniss gewesen..
> 
> aber was solls.. es muss ja auch erstmal da sein



kannst dir ja die wartezeit damit totschlagen, die felgen zu bohren


----------



## Rake109 (8. August 2013)

Ich muss nun nochmal ne Lanze für das Ghetto-Tubeless brechen.
Ich habe das nun fast ein halbes Jahr im Einsatz (mehrfach montiert, da nochmal anderer Laufradsatz). Alles völlig problemlos udn ohne Spanngurte.

Vorgehen:
1.) Ventilloch aufbohren (Franz Ventile müssten auch gehen)
2.) Den Schlauch einfach aufschneiden und reinlegen. Unterfütterung spar ich mir inzwischen komplett, das bringt m.E. nichts. Ich lege den Schlauch über das Felgenhorn hinaus - das nimmt zwar etwas effektive Innenbreite ist aber 100% dicht. (Das nächste mal propier ich es aber mal nur mit Felgenbettbreite).
3.) Mit viel Spüli-Wasser alles gut einseifen
4.) Rad auf einen Eimer legen, Reifen drauf, dann legt er sich schon an einen Wulst an. 
5.) Ventileinsatz raus und mit Kompressor (der sollte voll sein) aufpumpen bis es ploppt (ca 1.5 bar max 2.1 bar). Dann sitzen die Wülste auch im Horn und lösen sich von alleine nicht mehr. Ich fahre sowohl On-One Felgen als auch Surly MargeLite, bie beiden funktioniert das anstandslos bis 0.3 bar runter.
6.) Dichtmittel rein
7.) Ventileinsatz reinschrauben
8.) gleich ne Runde mit vielen Kurven drehen

Dichtheit/Fahren:
Ein Reifen hat sogar die Luft ohne Dichtmittel über 2 Wochen gehalten. Danach habe ich einfach mit der Standpumpe aufgepumpt, die Wülste sind nicht aus dem Horn gerutscht.
Ohne diese schweren Gummis-Schläuche rollt es deutlich geschmeidiger.

Im Pannenfall unterwegs:
Wenn es kleine Löcher sind, richtet das das Dichtmittel.
Bei grösseren Schäden habe ich einen Schwalbe 13F Schlauch dabei, der bringt mich dann sicher heim. Anmerkung bei diesen Schäden nimmt man auch bei einem normalen Schlauch System den Schlauch raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (8. August 2013)

Schlauch hatte ich auch übers Felgenhorn raus, dazu noch eine Unterfütterung des Felgenbodens mit ca. 2-3mm dicker Schaumfolie.
Ich hatte Probleme, den Reifen drauf zu ziehen, weil er auf der einen Seite immer von der Felge gesprungen ist, vor ich die andere Seite drauf hatte. Also sehr labberig das ganze.
Aufpumpen ging bei mir nur (!) mittels des Zurrgurts. Ohne hatte ich reihum gut 1cm Luft zwischen Felge und Reifenwulst, was kein Kompressor dieser Welt schaffen würde (eigenen Billig-Kompressor und Kompressor von der Tanke versucht). 
Nach dem Aufpumpen hielt der Reifen die Luft gut. An einem Tag ca. 1 Bar Verlust ohne Milch. Das ist schon klasse.
Allerdings hielt der Reifen ums Verrecken nicht im Felgenhorn, wenn der Luftdruck zu niedrig wurde. Ab ca. 0,2 Bar fing er an von selbst Luft zu verlieren, da er sich dann wieder langsam rein zog und sich der "Luftspalt" zwischen Mantel und Felgenboden wieder bildete. Ich hab's mehrfach versucht, den Reifen auf viel Luftdruck hochzujagen und dann stehen zu lassen, in der Hoffnung, dass er sich dann etwas "ausformt" und das dann nicht mehr macht. Vergeblich. Zum Schluss hatte ich sogar Milch reingefüllt. Als er sich dann trotz Tankstellenkompressor und Zurrgurt nicht mal mehr aufpumpen ließ, hatte ich letztendlich die Schnauze voll. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich so wahrscheinlich eh nicht auf Dauer rumgefahren wäre.

Wenn ich bedenke, dass ich nun mit weit unter 0,5 Bar unterwegs bin (0,5 ist bockelhart wie ein Vollgummireifen für mein Gewicht) ist das auch gut so. Ich denke nicht, dass das gut gehen würde, wenn ich an die Keller-Experimente denke. Auf dauerndes Luftabblasen bei Steinkontakt und anschließende Milchsauerei im Wald beim Schlauch reinziehen (mangels Kompressor und Zurrgurt im Gepäck) hab ich echt keinen Bock. Ich mag Steine 

Du hast wahrscheinlich Glück gehabt und "engere" Reifen erwischt. Ungünstige und günstige Toleranzen hab ich auch schon bei normalen Reifen gehabt. Manchmal klappt's super mit einem Reifen, manchmal mit einem gleichen Fabrikat und Typ aber nicht.

Sollte am besten jeder mal selbst versuchen. Mit ein wenig Glück klappts vielleicht. Man sollte sich halt keine zu großen Hoffnungen machen 

Ich hätte liebend gern Tubeless, weil das wahrscheinlich das "bouncen" deutlich reduzieren würde. Aber nutzt ja nix, wenn's nicht geht. Feil ich halt an der Fahrtechnik, damit kriegt man die Rumhüpferei auch in den Griff.
Den nächsten Ghettotubeless Versuch gibt's erst wieder wenn neue Reifen fällig sind.


----------



## Rake109 (8. August 2013)

Das mit den grossen Toleranzen stimmt schon, die On-Ones kannst quasi auf die Felge draufwerfen.
Evtl habe ich mit meinen 85-90kg fahrfertig einfach bessere Vorraussetzungen für Tubeless... tiefer als 0.4 bar gehe ich kaum - 0.5 bar ist Wohlfühlbereich


----------



## zoomer (8. August 2013)

Was fahrt ihr denn genau an Luftdruck, vorne und hinten ?

Ich habe vorne immer wesentlich weniger drin als hinten, z.B.
0,5/0,8 oder 0,6/0,9 Bar.

Das fühlt sich für mich dann vorne und hinten gleich an wenn
ich auf den Pedalen stehend rumbounce.
Hab extra einen Spiegel neben hin gestellt.

Ich war schon bis 0,3 Bar unten aber das ist dann nur noch
auf dem Trail brauchbar weil sich das Vorderrad schwer
lenken lässt und nicht mehr unbedingt da hin fährt wo es
hin zeigt.





Ausserdem hätte ich gerne eine spezielle Fatty Pumpe,
so wie meine  SKS Aircon 6 für's MTB.
Noch dicker, max. 2,5 Bar und ein zuverlässiges Manometer
das man auch bei 0-1 Bar noch ablesen kann.

Jedesmal überpumpen und mit dem Luftdruckprüfer wieder
ablassen nervt mit der Zeit.



Weiss jemand was,
oder muss ich da im Schlauchbootversand danach suchen ?


----------



## Dutshlander (8. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen lese zzt (nur) mit, und Spare schon mal kräftig.
Dauert bei mir doch noch ein wenig länger, habe zu viele Projekte die noch vervollständigt werden mussen.
Eins ist sicher ein Dicker muss her, somit muss ich Platz schaffen und einige Bikes werden wohl das Haus verlassen. Bis dahin schaue ich hier immer mal rein. Also Bilder her.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Kittie (8. August 2013)

Wenn du was nettes zum Tauschen hast, könntest du ganz schnell in den Genuss kommen 

Ich suche gerade mal wieder was neues....


----------



## Dutshlander (8. August 2013)

Kittie schrieb:


> Wenn du was nettes zum Tauschen hast, könntest du ganz schnell in den Genuss kommen
> 
> Ich suche gerade mal wieder was neues....


Habe ein (fast Neues ca 100Km) Focus Metropolis 11g Alfine was ich kaum nutze.
Bei Interesse PN
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Kittie (9. August 2013)

War eher auf das da scharf 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1114391?in=user


----------



## Dutshlander (9. August 2013)

Kittie schrieb:


> War eher auf das da scharf
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1114391?in=user


 

ich auch und das bleib so.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## scylla (9. August 2013)

tststs, hier geht's ja zu wie aufm orientalischen Bazar


----------



## Kittie (9. August 2013)

......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (9. August 2013)

Auf dem Weg zum cleanen Bike wieder etwas weiter gekommen.
Wobei - vorher war es noch frisch geduscht.








2011er X9,
statt silbernem XT Schaltwerk.








Die Exustar Flats,
mit den Nylonschrauben, der Schienbeine zuliebe,
statt rutschig, orange und Plastik.








Und die Moosgummis,
zur antiken 6 Finger Louise,
statt handschuhfressenden On One Grips im Diamantdesign.


----------



## dertutnix (9. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> tststs, hier geht's ja zu wie aufm orientalischen Bazar



hm...

macht es mir doch nicht ganz so schwer... danke für's beachten der forenregeln


----------



## Kittie (9. August 2013)

Hast ja recht! Hab mich hinreißen lassen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. August 2013)

Heute die Freitagstour mit den Jungs mit dem Fatty abgespult..


----------



## zoomer (9. August 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Heute die Freitagstour mit den Jungs mit dem Fatty abgespult..



Hä ?

Heute hat's doch aus Eimern geregnet ...
Aber schön dass es woanders schön ist.


Ich war gestern.

Erst mal beim Müllsortieren die Radlbrille überfahren,
dann so aufgepasst dass ich mit den Sandalen nirgends
dagegen stosse.
Am der Ausfahrt nach dem letzten Trail hab ich es dann
geschafft, die Zehen doch noch in den festen Boden zu rammen.

(Das Tretlager ist doch eigentlich gar nicht so tief ?)


Und ja, es hat geblutet


----------



## scylla (9. August 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> (Das Tretlager ist doch eigentlich gar nicht so tief ?)



das Tretlager ist sautief!
Aber mit Sandalen würd ich selbst mit 1m Tretlagerhöhe nicht fahren.
Gute Besserung für die blutigen Zehen.

im Odenwald war's auch schön


----------



## BigJohn (9. August 2013)

Für Fatbikes ist Tretlager ziemlich hoch


----------



## scylla (9. August 2013)

ups


----------



## zoomer (10. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> das Tretlager ist sautief!
> Aber mit Sandalen würd ich selbst mit 1m Tretlagerhöhe nicht fahren.
> *Gute Besserung für die blutigen Zehen.*



Genau das wollte ich hören !
Vielleicht noch ein paar Uhhs, Oioiois, Woahhs und Ojeeeehhhhs, aber
Danke !



Aber so schlimm war es doch gar nicht ....  






scylla schrieb:


> ups



Ja,
der Entwickler (der Jiggy oder der Jaggy ?) meinte, er wolle das Tretlager extra
nicht so tief wie bei den typischen Snow Bikes, weil man das Fatty auch auf dem
Trail etc. benutzen können soll.


Ich hab mal versucht zu messen, sollten *-52 mm Tretlager Offset* sein.

Das entspricht (reifenumfangsbereinigt) so ziemlich dem üblichen Tretlager Offset
von 29er Hardtails. Das passt bei mir eigentlich prima.

Beim Cube AMS habe ich nur -40 mm,
aber da weiss ich, dass ich + SAG und + Hubbel praktisch ständig mit den Pedalen
über den Boden laufe. 
(So sehen sie auch aus)





Falls es jemanden interessiert,
habe noch die restlichen, nicht angegebenen Masse meines 20" Rahmens aufgemessen.
(Mit Vorsicht zu geniessen)


*20"*
Tretlager Offset : -52 mm
Radstand : 1150 mm
Stack : 613 mm
Reach : 437 mm


entsprechen sollten dass dann für die Anderen, umgerechnet....


*18"*
Tretlager Offset : -52 mm
Radstand : 1135 mm
Stack : 595 mm
Reach : 422 mm

*16"*
Tretlager Offset : -52 mm
Radstand : 1110 mm
Stack : 576 mm
Reach : 397 mm


.... sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (10. August 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> der Entwickler (der Jiggy oder der Jaggy ?) meinte, er wolle das Tretlager extra
> nicht so tief wie bei den typischen Snow Bikes, weil man das Fatty auch auf dem
> Trail etc. benutzen können soll.



dann hab ich mir wohl ohne darauf geachtet zu haben das richtige Fatbike ausgesucht . Tiefer würde ich auf keinen Fall wollen.
Mir fiel nur auf, dass ich am allerersten Uphill gleich mal an einer total lächerlichen Stelle gescheitert bin, weil ich weder links noch rechts das Pedal runtertreten konnte. Mit meinen anderen Rädern ist mir dort bisher noch nicht mal aufgefallen, dass man auf irgendwas aufpassen müsste. Mein 26er HT hat das Tretlager auf Radachs-Höhe.


----------



## Bumble (10. August 2013)

Dass das Tretlager am Pugsley im Vergleich zu meinen anderen Bikes (Liteville 301 und Ragley Bagger) schon tiefer sitz ist mir gleich bei der ersten Ausfahrt aufgefallen.

Da aber keine Federung dafür sorgt dass sich daran irgendwas ändert, kann man sich prima drauf einstellen und gewöhnt sich super schnell dran ohne Einschränkungen zu haben.

Mein Pugsley würd ich immer noch völlig uneingeschränkt als Trailbike bezeichnen.


----------



## zoomer (10. August 2013)

Das Flash 29 hat -60 mm,
Damit stosse ich trotz Federgabel nie an.

Heute bin ich exact die gleiche Strecke mit dem AMS gefahren und
kann gar nicht zählen wie oft ich mit dem Pedal eingeschlagen bin.

Aber diesmal mit richtigen Schuhen


----------



## mtbhb (13. August 2013)

Moin zusammen.

Ich habe mir den Thread nicht komplett durch gelesen. Sorry. 
Daher vielleicht eine schon vorhandene Frage:

bei 175 cm Größe und einer Beinlänge von 83 cm scheint sowohl das 16" als auch das 18" zu passen. Mich wundert nur, dass mein Cube AMS ein 20" ist.

Ist der Rahmen bei dem Fatty wirklich so gestreckt?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## scylla (13. August 2013)

mtbhb schrieb:


> Moin zusammen.
> 
> Ich habe mir den Thread nicht komplett durch gelesen. Sorry.
> Daher vielleicht eine schon vorhandene Frage:
> ...



Krass, welchen Sattelauszug hast du denn bei deinem Cube?
Ich würde mit 1cm weniger Beinlänge kein Sitzrohr über 430mm haben wollen!
So gestreckt ist das Fatty nicht, ich finde es eher normal lang. Vergleich doch einfach mal die Geotabellen.
Ich fahre mit 170/82cm den 16er Rahmen. Passt ganz gut aber kürzer müsste er nicht sein. Für dich könnte evtl ein 18'' besser passen.


----------



## Vighor (13. August 2013)

Ich fahre mit 1,85m ein 18inch Moonlander. Dessen eff. top tube länge ist 595mm, gleich mit dem On-One 18 zoll fatbike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (13. August 2013)

Alle Hersteller bringen nur noch 29er, 650b Bikes auf den Markt.
Alle?


http://www.on-one.co.uk/news/brant-blog/q/date/2013/07/23/baby-fatty

On-One bringt einen 24er Fatty auf den Markt. 

ray


----------



## mtbhb (14. August 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Infos.

Hatte den Händler mal angeschrieben und der empfiehlt bei meiner Größe das 16" Bike.

Habe dann in der Garage mal mein Cube gemessen. Wenn ich die Oberrohrlänge so messe, wie es auch on-one macht, dann komme ich da auf 580 mm. Somit wäre ja das 16" 10 mm kürzer als mein 20" Cube 

Es sieht dann doch nach einem 16" aus. Muss nochmal in mich gehen....

Schick ist es ja.


----------



## scylla (14. August 2013)

mtbhb schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Infos.
> 
> Hatte den Händler mal angeschrieben und der empfiehlt bei meiner Größe das 16" Bike.
> 
> ...



Sicher, dass du dich nicht vermessen hast?
Auf der Cube-Homepage wird für das AMS 150 eine effektive/horizontale Oberrohrlänge von 605 mm bei 20'' angegeben.

Das Fatty hat laut Geotabelle in 16'' 570 mm eff. Oberrohrlänge, in 18'' 595 mm und in 20'' 610 mm.


----------



## mtbhb (14. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Sicher, dass du dich nicht vermessen hast?
> Auf der Cube-Homepage wird für das AMS 150 eine effektive/horizontale Oberrohrlänge von 605 mm bei 20'' angegeben.
> 
> Das Fatty hat laut Geotabelle in 16'' 570 mm eff. Oberrohrlänge, in 18'' 595 mm und in 20'' 610 mm.



Und genau da liegt mein Problem. Wo messen die denn genau? Auf der Skizze bei on-one sieht es so aus, als ob sie Mitte Sattelstütze Mitte Steuerrohr messen. Bei Cube kann ich das überhaupt nicht genau erkennen.

Messe ich wie bei on-one, dann habe ich bei meinem Cube 580 mm. Messe ich von aussen Sattelstütze bis aussen Steuerkopf, dann komme ich auf 605 mm beim Cube.

Wenn man das on-one wenigstens mal irgendwo sehen könnte. Aber rund um Bremen, Oldenburg, etc. finde ich nichts.


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. August 2013)

Die Oberrohrlänge wird horizontal gemessen und zwar von der Mitte zur Mitte eines Rohres. 
Leg mal einen Zollstock von der Mitte des Steuerrohres waagerecht zum Sitzrohr an.

Wenn dir dein Radhändler bei 1,75m einen 20"-Rahmen verkauft hat, dann wechsle bitte deinen Händler!
Dein Cube hat eine OR-Länge von 605mm!
Wie du selbst schon ermittelt hast, 16" oder 18" kommt für dich infrage.


----------



## zoomer (14. August 2013)

Ich kann halt mit meinem 20"er wegen des 610er Oberrohrs
bequem einen 60er Vorbau fahren.
Das geht bei meinen anderen 18"/19" Rädern mit den üblichen
595er Oberrohren nicht. Ausserdem ist das Steuerrohr länger.

Aber andere mögen das anders sehen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. August 2013)

Das ist natürlich richtig, aber du bist keine 1,75m groß, oder?
Oder ich verstehe deine Aussage falsch...


----------



## zoomer (14. August 2013)

Nein  183 cm

Ich bekomme nur Krämpfe wenn er mit dem 16er spekuliert 


Aber ich bin spasseshalber auch schon am testen ob es mit
komplett zu kurzem Oberrohr nicht vielleicht doch irgendwann
wieder funktionieren würde.
Weil man sich dann gar nicht mehr auf dem Lenker abstützen
muss wie auf dem Hollandrad. Im stehen ist das sicher auch
cool.

Nur brauche ich dann negative Sattelüberhöhung. Und da gehen
die kleinen Rahmen leider ins Gegenteil und ich müsste den Rücken
verbiegen ...



Wie hältst Du es nur aus dein Fatty nicht (wenigstens provisorisch)
aufzubauen und loszuradeln ?


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. August 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Wie hältst Du es nur aus dein Fatty nicht (wenigstens provisorisch)
> aufzubauen und loszuradeln ?



Autsch! 
Ich halte mich irgendwie über Wasser...


----------



## scylla (14. August 2013)

komplett zu kurzes Oberrohr: würde sagen nein.
Da müsstest du dich ja zusammenkrümmen wie ein Rollmops in der Dose und hättest wahrscheinlich beim Runterfahren ständig Überschlagsgefühle. Viel Sattelüberhöhung kombiniert mit zu kurzem Reach ist Mist.
Ich fahr mit 170cm das O-O 456 Carbon in 16'' mit einem 600mm Oberrohr und 30er Vorbau und 12° Lenker. Fühlt sich gut an. am 16'' Fatty mit 570mm Oberrohr hab ich einen 50mm Vorbau und einen 8° Lenker. Kommt gefühlt ungefähr aufs gleiche raus, das Fatty ist vielleicht sogar einen Tacken länger insgesamt.

Auch wenn die Länge noch akzeptabel wäre würde ich schon deswegen keinen 20'' Rahmen haben wollen, weil ein 20'' Sitzrohr vor allem an einem ungefederten Rad ein absolutes No-Go wäre für mich. 



zoomer schrieb:


> Wie hältst Du es nur aus dein Fatty nicht (wenigstens provisorisch)
> aufzubauen und loszuradeln ?



das frage ich mich auch 
(*fingerindiewundeleg*)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (14. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich fahr mit 170cm das O-O 456 Carbon in 16'' mit einem 600mm Oberrohr




Cool,
so was gibt's inzwischen 




scylla schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Länge noch akzeptabel wäre würde ich schon deswegen keinen 20'' Rahmen haben wollen, weil ein 20'' Sitzrohr vor allem an einem ungefederten Rad ein absolutes No-Go wäre für mich.




Ha,
ich seh kein einziges Foto bei dem Du jemals die Sattelstütze
nicht eingefahren hättest 
Da kannst Du das Sattelrohr auch gleich abschneiden falls es
im Weg wäre.


----------



## zoomer (14. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Mein ultimativer Test ist <0,5 Bar drauf und mit beiden Händen und aller Kraft dran rum zerren. Wenn ich so den Reifen aus dem Sitz krieg, dann taugt's net. Muss ja schließlich auch drauf bleiben, wenn bei 1Bar ein Stein dran rum zerrt und ich drauf sitze.
> 
> Da vertrau ich dem Braten aber auch nur, wenn ich mit der Standpumpe aufpumpen kann, und der Reifen danach bei komplett abgelassener Luft im Felgenhorn bleibt. Bei den Fatty Reifen funktioniert das schon mal nicht. Von daher: ich werd's ja sehen ob's klappt oder nicht. Ein Schlauch ist eh schnell reingemacht




Stimmt !
Bei unter 0,2 Bar flutscht der Floater auf der Fattyfelge aus dem
Reifensitz.



Und ach ja,
ich hab mich nun für den Einbau der Schwalbe SV 13 F entschieden.

Grenzt an Magersucht, aber ich (es) hat knapp 800 g verloren 


Neues Leichtbauwahngewicht : 15590 g


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. August 2013)

Nabend!  

Weil´s gerade passt:

Bin nach der Freitagsrunde mal mit richtig Zucker den Haustrail runter. 
Da habe ich meinem Vorderrad so Eine verpasst....    ....Hängt aber gerade schon am Zentrierständer.   _-Ich übe-_ 
Bei der Aktion hat es mir den Reifen an einer Stelle nach innen von der Felge gezogen und er ist dann nicht mehr in seinen Sitz zurück.
Luftdruck 0,5-0,7 bar.
Bin auch noch skeptisch gegenüber Dichtmilch.


----------



## zoomer (14. August 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Weil´s gerade passt:
> 
> ...




Gute Genesung !

Ich würde aber trotzdem gerne Bilder sehen 
Vom Vorderrad und von Unterwegs


----------



## scylla (14. August 2013)

mein Vorderreifen hängt quasi standardmäßig neben seinem Sitz  
Eiert ganz schön, merkt man auch beim Fahren weil's hoppelt. Mehr Luftdruck geht aber net, der drückt sich so schon kaum ein, selbst an Stufenkanten. Gott sei Dank hab ich Tubeless wieder verworfen 

Ich mach jetzt mal die Loch-Diät (nach 8 Löchern grad keinen Bock mehr gehabt, Baumarktwerkzeug nervt :kotz und die 13F-Diät.
Mein 13F Schlauch scheint übrigens außergewöhnlich zu sein. Keine Beulchen zu sehen, wenn man ihn nackig aufpumpt. Nur die Ventil-Einschnürung ist halt da. 
Der Specialized Freeride Schlauch (282g, laut Hersteller bis 3.0'') hat die Ventil-Einschnürung nicht, und ebenfalls keine Beulchen.


----------



## zoomer (14. August 2013)

Ach komm, dann gehen die restlichen 52 doch wie von selbst ... 

Hab schon überlegt das Felgenband raus zu werfen.
Das wären dann noch mal je 80 g, weil ich hab ja keine Löcher.

Aber dann müsste ich es bei Sturm festbinden, und der Herbst
steht schon fast in den Startlöchern.


----------



## scylla (14. August 2013)

Wie, das Band hast du noch drin? Was soll das denn, raus damit 

Wenn du dann im Herbst auf dem Hügel dein Fatty steigen lässt, sind bestimmt alle Kinder neidisch


----------



## Staanemer (15. August 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Weil´s gerade passt:
> 
> ...



Das ist genau das, was ich Euch die ganze Zeit schon mitzuteilen versuche. Aber stattdessen wird man dann beschimpft / beleidigt.
Genauso spielen die Beulen in den Schläuchen einfach keine Rolle. Beulen haben schon "normale" Schläuche mit 2,4" Reifen.
Ich hatte jetzt zwei Fatty´s und vier Floater mit 6 Schläuchen. Die Floater sind einfach von Hause aus so unwuchtig, dass man das über 42 km/h deutlich merkt, egal ob On One Schlauch, oder 13F, oder Surly.
Ist der Reifen früher unwuchtig, dann ist er entweder falsch montiert oder defekt. Genauso wie es schlechte Floaters gibt's, gibt es auch gute.


----------



## scylla (15. August 2013)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Das ist genau das, was ich Euch die ganze Zeit schon mitzuteilen versuche. Aber stattdessen wird man dann beschimpft / beleidigt.
> Genauso spielen die Beulen in den Schläuchen einfach keine Rolle. Beulen haben schon "normale" Schläuche mit 2,4" Reifen.
> Ich hatte jetzt zwei Fatty´s und vier Floater mit 6 Schläuchen. Die Floater sind einfach von Hause aus so unwuchtig, dass man das über 42 km/h deutlich merkt, egal ob On One Schlauch, oder 13F, oder Surly.
> Ist der Reifen früher unwuchtig, dann ist er entweder falsch montiert oder defekt. Genauso wie es schlechte Floaters gibt's, gibt es auch gute.



hat dich doch keiner beschimpft 
Wir wollen halt alle unsere eigenen Fehler machen, darum bestehen wir darauf, es selbst versuchen zu dürfen. Das ist alles 

Ich krieg meinen vorderen Floater übrigens auch mit der 2,5-Bar-Methode nicht dazu, dauerhaft ins Felgenhorn zu springen. Sobald ich die Luft auf Fahr-Druck ablasse, zieht er sich an ein-zwei Stellen wieder raus. Kneten bringt auch nix. Dann hab ich wohl einfach einen "schlechten" erwischt.

Wenn ich mal zu einer finalen Entscheidung komme, ob Nate oder Lou, fliegt der Floater vorne eh runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (15. August 2013)

Was ist denn Dein Fahrdruck ?

Beim Ablassen des zweiten Rades hab ich eben mal nachgemessen
wann er von sich aus rausrutscht und das waren knapp unter 0,2 Bar.

So wie Du fährst  kann das vielleicht schon bei 0,35 Bar passieren.
Ich hab noch nicht getestet bei wieviel Bar er nicht mehr rausrutschen
kann, selbst wenn man mit den Füssen drauf rumtrampelt.
Bei mir scheint das in der Regel kein Problem zu sein. Bin schon mit
0,35 Bar über Wurzeln gefahren und nichts ist passiert. Ist aber
wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit. Ab 0,5 Bar glaube ich sicher zu sein.


Ins Bett springt er, leise, ja erst ab 2,0 Bar (= 2,2 Bar auf meiner
Pumpenanzeige), und das zuverlässig, mit Gleitmittel oder auch
trocken.
Unterwegs, mit Handpumpe, kriegt man ihn wohl nicht mehr drauf,
kann aber damit fahren, schüttelt halt.

D.h. über 2,0 Bar würde der Wulst von selbst wieder in den Sitz
rutschen, unter 2,0 Bar hält der Wulst nur durch Reibung solange
bis eine seitliche Kraft kommt, die grösser ist als der Luftdruck der
den Wulst gegen das Felgenhorn drückt, und der Wulst fällt,
ganz oder teilweise, zurück ins Felgenbett.



Klar hat so ein Reifen solcher Dimension Unwucht, selbst wenn er
richtig im Bett sitzt. Das ist aber im vorgesehenen Einsatz vielleicht
wahrnehmbr aber nicht störend.
Wer damit über 80 fahren möchte kann ihn ja beim Reifenservice
mit Bleiaufklebern auswuchten lassen.

Wenn der Reifen aber nicht ganz im Sitz ist, weil man ihn nur
bis z.B. 1,9 Bar gepumpt hatte, dann hat er einen sauberen
Höhenschlag und das nervt bereits ab 12 km/h.


Wenn ich es richtig verstehe ist genau das Scyllas Problem.
Und sie sagt dass sie den Wulst zwar 2,5 Bar in den Sitz bekommt,
er aber bei ihrem Betriebsdruck ständig wieder rausspringt.

Da muss man schauen wie gross ihr Druck ist und mit welchen
Tricks man das verhindern könnte.
Langfristg wird sie bei ihren Anforderungen wohl andere Felgen
mit besserem Sitz brauchen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. August 2013)

Stimmt, könnte ihn ja hier bei mir vom Lehrling auswuchten lassen...   

Heute wird erstmal fertig zentriert und nochmal abgedrückt.Ein Höhenschlag von 1 - 1,5mm sollte doch ok sein, oder?
Habe ein ParkTool Tensiometer bei mir und muss erstmal das mit der Speichenspannung erlernen. Neuland für mich, das Laufradgebastel.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. August 2013)

Zoomer, deine grüne Statuslampe scheint defekt zu sein?!  -  Die leuchtet ja IMMER!!


----------



## scylla (15. August 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig verstehe ist genau das Scyllas Problem.
> Und sie sagt dass sie den Wulst zwar 2,5 Bar in den Sitz bekommt,
> er aber bei ihrem Betriebsdruck ständig wieder rausspringt.
> 
> ...



ja richtig erkannt: er flutscht zwar rein (über 2 Bar), aber dann gleich wieder raus mit weniger Druck. Wenn ich im Keller die Luft ablasse eiert er ganz minimal, sitzt also da schon nicht mehr sauber. Nach dem ersten Trail eiert er mehr. Nach ca. 2 Touren müsste ich eigentlich mal wieder den Druck hochjagen, weil er an an mehreren Stellen nicht mehr in der Felge sitzt und sehr deutlich eiert, so dass man's auch schon bei langsamer Fahrt auf Asphalt merkt.

Ist jetzt aufm Trail nicht wirklich störend, da holpert's anderweitig mehr 
Daher kann ich damit leben. Man darf nur nicht so viel Asphalt fahren 

Betriebs-Druck hab ich immer noch nicht gemessen  ich mach das immer mit der Daumen-Methode. Alles, was ich sagen kann ist, dass ich mit 0,5 Bar angefangen haben und das deutlich zu viel war. Könnte also schon sein, dass ich dem "kritischen" Druck recht nahe komme.

Solange mir auf dem Trail nichts abspringt oder sonstwie Zickereien macht, passt das schon mit den Felgen.

taunusteufel:
einfach den Reifen in der richtigen Position montieren, dann gleicht der Reifen-Höhenschlag den Felgen-Höhenschlag perfekt aus


----------



## zoomer (15. August 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Zoomer, deine grüne Statuslampe scheint defekt zu sein?!  -  Die leuchtet ja IMMER!!



Ja, aber ausser dass ich hier ständig rumhänge,
ist das echt ein Problem.
Das Forum scheint das Ausloggen nicht mitzubekommen wenn
ich mit dem iPad rein geschaut habe.

Dann bekomme ich natürlich bei jedem neuen Post eine neue
Benachrichtigung wie wenn ich angemeldet wäre, d.h. ich habe
dann pro Thread x-mal Benachrichtigungen im Posteingang liegen.


----------



## zoomer (15. August 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Stimmt, könnte ihn ja hier bei mir vom Lehrling auswuchten lassen...
> 
> Heute wird erstmal fertig zentriert und nochmal abgedrückt.Ein Höhenschlag von 1 - 1,5mm sollte doch ok sein, oder?
> Habe ein ParkTool Tensiometer bei mir und muss erstmal das mit der Speichenspannung erlernen. Neuland für mich, das Laufradgebastel.



Das Vorderrad ging ganz ok zu zentrieren.

Nur das Hinterrad war echt anstrengend.
Wenn es sauber zentriert war und ich dann die Speichenspannungen
angeglichen hatte bekam es wieder so einen Achter das man wieder
von vorne Anfangen konnte, und umgekehrt, endlos.
Half dann nur dass man jede Speiche einzeln, zusammen mit den
benachbarten, im Ständer mit dem Tensiometer einstellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (15. August 2013)

Das liegt aber nicht an aus- oder eingelogged.
Guck mal in deinem "Kontrollzentrum", da kannst du Thread-Abos bearbeiten. Wenn du einen Thread abonniert hast, dann bekommst du bei jedem neuen Beitrag eine E-Mail, egal ob du eingelogged bist oder nicht. Ich glaub automatisch ist das so eingestellt, dass du einen Thread automatisch abonnierst, sobald du einen Beitrag darin erstellt hast. Die Einstellung kannst du auch ändern. Einfach mal ein wenig stöbern.


----------



## zoomer (15. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ja richtig erkannt: er flutscht zwar rein (über 2 Bar), aber dann gleich wieder raus mit weniger Druck.



OK
Bei beiden Reifen ?

Wie gesagt, meine hüpfen bei 2 Bar in den Sitz und nach ablassen
erst unter 0,2 Bar wieder raus.

Benutzt Du Gleitmittel ?
(  )
Wenn ja, was genau.
Talkum für den Schlauch ?






scylla schrieb:


> Wenn ich im Keller die Luft ablasse eiert er ganz minimal, sitzt also da schon nicht mehr sauber. Nach dem ersten Trail eiert er mehr. Nach ca. 2 Touren müsste ich eigentlich mal wieder den Druck hochjagen, weil er an an mehreren Stellen nicht mehr in der Felge sitzt und sehr deutlich eiert, so dass man's auch schon bei langsamer Fahrt auf Asphalt merkt.



Wenn meine mal eingerastet sind blieben sie (bei meinen Drücken)
auch komplett drin.
Wenn sie noch nicht eingerastet sind, sind normalerweise so 80%
des Umfangs im Sitz und ca. 20% hängen noch innen.
Kann links und rechts auch an verschiedenen Stellen sein, dann
bekommt man noch einen hübschen Seitenschlag dazu.





scylla schrieb:


> Ist jetzt aufm Trail nicht wirklich störend, da holpert's anderweitig mehr
> Daher kann ich damit leben. Man darf nur nicht so viel Asphalt fahren



Ne, das ist eklig und gehört sich so nicht.





scylla schrieb:


> Betriebs-Druck hab ich immer noch nicht gemessen  ich mach das immer mit der Daumen-Methode.



Mein Daumen ist da zu launisch.
Mit der (dicken) SKS Handpumpe unterwegs hab ich gar keine Kontrolle,
das merke ich im Nachhinein wenn ich zuhause bin.
Ich schiele daheim zwar seitlich wie viele Stollenreihen aufliegen und wie
weit es beim hupfen bumped, zur Not vor dem Spiegel.
Aber ohne so was wäre ich verloren.
(Ca. 1 Bar reinpumpen und dann messen und ablassen)

Wenn sich so ein Ding lohnt, dann beim Fatty.
Das Schwalbe Ding ist übrigens unfassbar hässlich, ich finde mein
schwarzes Schönes von SKS aber grad nicht.





scylla schrieb:


> Alles, was ich sagen kann ist, dass ich mit 0,5 Bar angefangen haben und das deutlich zu viel war. Könnte also schon sein, dass ich dem "kritischen" Druck recht nahe komme.



Schon.
Aber wenn Du denn Druck willst/brauchst, dann muss man das eben irgendwie
hinkriegen





scylla schrieb:


> Solange mir auf dem Trail nichts abspringt oder sonstwie Zickereien macht, passt das schon mit den Felgen.



Das könnte bei sehr wenig Druck schon mal passieren,
dass es den Reifen bei einem Einschlag unten ins Tiefbett drückt
und er oben über den Felgenrand geht. Sieht man ja bei der
Montage.





scylla schrieb:


> (hatte mal irgendwo was) geschrieben dass der Reifen selbst bei sehr wenig
> Druck nicht einbeult/nach gibt wie man es von normalen 26/29er Reifen
> gewohnt ist, auch an Stufenkanten nicht.



Ja das finde ich auch.
Ich denke das Gewebe/Seitenwand/Karkasse sind beim Floater nicht
elastisch genug (für das Volumen).
Er federt bei Belastung ein paar cm ein und ist dann sehr progressiv,
fast wie ein Anschlag. Relativ unabhängig vom Luftdruck, der bestimmt
nur den "SAG" des Reifens.
Auch Kanten dringen ein paar cm ein und dann ist plötzlich Schluss,
obwohl noch 2/3 Abstand zur Felge übrig sind.

Da muss es auch noch was besseres geben.
Habe aber keinen Vergleich.


----------



## zoomer (15. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Das liegt aber nicht an aus- oder eingelogged.
> Guck mal in deinem "Kontrollzentrum", da kannst du Thread-Abos bearbeiten. Wenn du einen Thread abonniert hast, dann bekommst du bei jedem neuen Beitrag eine E-Mail, egal ob du eingelogged bist oder nicht. Ich glaub automatisch ist das so eingestellt, dass du einen Thread automatisch abonnierst, sobald du einen Beitrag darin erstellt hast. Die Einstellung kannst du auch ändern. Einfach mal ein wenig stöbern.



Das passt schon.
In der Regel hab ich sofortige Antwort, manche Abonnements nur auf
täglich/wöchentlich.

Normalerweise bekomme ich sofort eine Mail wenn ein erster (!) neuer
Beitrag im abonnierten Thread erscheint.
Bei weiteren Antworten nicht mehr - bis ich mich wieder einlogge.

Nur während  ich eingelogged bin, weil ich z.B. was schreibe bekomme
ich ständig Mails bei jedem neuen Post des selben Threads.


Und das passiert auch wenn ich das Forum auf allen Rechnern/Browsern
geschlossen habe, und der Server das nicht gecheckt hat.
Ich bekomme also nicht jeweils eine Mail pro Thread der neuen Posts bekam
sondern pro neuem Post je eine Mail.


----------



## Staanemer (15. August 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ja das finde ich auch.
> Ich denke das Gewebe/Seitenwand/Karkasse sind beim Floater nicht
> elastisch genug (für das Volumen).
> Er federt bei Belastung ein paar cm ein und ist dann sehr progressiv,
> ...



Ich muss andere Floater haben wie Ihr. Unter 0,6 bar muss ich aufpassen. Hatte schon zweimal einen Shake-Bite. Einmal auf dem Hometrail und einmal auf dem Anakonda.

Ich habe gerade mal einen längeren Vorbau mit 70 statt 60 mm drauf gemacht und hoffe ,dass das Selfsteering geringer wird, damit ich weniger Druck fahren kann. Auf der Strasse fühlt es sich jedenfalls schon besser an.

Die Elixier wurde sofort nach Lieferung gegen eine RX getauscht und heute gegen eine RO. Eine ausgiebige Testfahrt ist für Montag geplant.


----------



## schnellerpfeil (15. August 2013)

**Achtung Missbrauch des Forums**
Ich habe von Hope noch einen Satz Fatsno Schnellspanner in schwarz über...35.00 Öcken.
Bei Bedarf PN.


----------



## scylla (15. August 2013)

@zoomer
ich hab mich grad vor deinem Post erschreckt, der passt gar nicht mehr auf meinen Monitor 



zoomer schrieb:


> Benutzt Du Gleitmittel ?
> (  )
> Wenn ja, was genau.
> Talkum für den Schlauch ?



geht dich gar nix an 
(nö und nö)



zoomer schrieb:


> Das Schwalbe Ding ist übrigens unfassbar hässlich, ich finde mein
> schwarzes Schönes von SKS aber grad nicht.



also wenn das mal keine Luxusprobleme sind, dann weiß ich auch nicht 



zoomer schrieb:


> Ja das finde ich auch.
> Ich denke das Gewebe/Seitenwand/Karkasse sind beim Floater nicht
> elastisch genug (für das Volumen).



seltsam, obwohl die Reifen 120Tpi haben, was ja eigentlich schon ziemlich gut ist (ich hab noch keine Fatbike-Reifen mit mehr Tpi gesehen).
Aber interessante Beobachtung, dass das geringe "Eindrücken" einfach an der Karkasse liegen könnte dachte ich bisher nicht. Eher, dass ich einfach immer noch etwas viel Luft drauf hab. 
Im hinteren Reifen hab ich immer noch ca. 0.5 Bar. Fühlt sich eigentlich knüppelhart an. Trotzdem hab ich auf der letzten Prügel-Abfahrt 2-3 Mal die Felge gespürt. Gott sei Dank hat's der Schlauch überlebt  Meine persönliche Horrorvorstellung ist ja Fatbike-Schläuche flicken aufm Trail 



Staanemer schrieb:


> Ich muss andere Floater haben wie Ihr. Unter 0,6 bar muss ich aufpassen. Hatte schon zweimal einen Shake-Bite. Einmal auf dem Hometrail und einmal auf dem Anakonda.



Ich glaub der Vorderreifen ist bei mir recht ungefährdet. Mit dem Fatty fahr ich wohl recht "hecklastig", wenn's schneller wird. Vorderrad wird überall entlastet und hochgezogen, wo's geht, und Landung dann bevorzugt auf dem Hinterrad (tut net so weh in den Handgelenken). Daher kann ich vorne gefühlt fast halb soviel Druck fahren wie hinten. 

Ich hab momentan eher das Problem, dass der Halt auf den Pedalen mich einbremst. Das Radl könnte schneller, nur muss ich dann irgendwann bremsen, weil's mich sonst runter haut. Locker stehen etc. hilft nur bis zu einem gewissen Rumpel-Grad weiter, danach ist meine "Lockerheit" wohl zu Ende. Ich denke grad ernsthaft darüber nach, Klicker ans Fatty zu schrauben.


----------



## zoomer (16. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> geht dich gar nix an
> (nö und nö)



Das ist schon mal gut 
Ich glaub nämlich nicht dass die wirklich rückstandsfrei sind
und vielleicht doch wieder glitschig werden wenn es nass wird.

Und da ich immer alles sorgfältig pudere und keine Probleme
habe, und Du schon 
Wie wärs wenn Du auch mit Talkum puderst ?
Schlauch und Reifeninneseite - nur den Wulst nicht.
Vielleicht zerrt dann der Schlauch beim Schrumpfen nicht mehr
den Reifenwulst nach innen. (Reisst auch nicht mehr so schnell
ein Ventil ab)
Nur so ne Idee.

Das andere wäre der Versuch, Malerkrepp, Gewebeband o.Ä.
auf den Reifensitz zu kleben um die Haftung zu erhöhen.
So von Felgenbett bis Felgenhorn.
Bin nicht sicher ob sich das ausreichend biegen lässt oder bei
der Reifenmontage zerreisst, aber einen Versuch wäre es wert.






scylla schrieb:


> seltsam, obwohl die Reifen 120Tpi haben, was ja eigentlich schon ziemlich gut ist (ich hab noch keine Fatbike-Reifen mit mehr Tpi gesehen).



Weiss auch nicht.





scylla schrieb:


> Im hinteren Reifen hab ich immer noch ca. 0.5 Bar. Fühlt sich eigentlich knüppelhart an. Trotzdem hab ich auf der letzten Prügel-Abfahrt 2-3 Mal die Felge gespürt. Gott sei Dank hat's der Schlauch überlebt  Meine persönliche Horrorvorstellung ist ja Fatbike-Schläuche flicken aufm Trail



Kommt drauf an was hart ist.
Ich finde meine 0,5 vorne fühlen sich irgendwie an wie, wie - die 0,7 Bar hinten ?

Das blöde ist man kann es ja nicht mal heim schieben weil ja der Reifen davon kullert.





scylla schrieb:


> (tut net so weh in den Handgelenken)



Ich krieg mit dem Lenker auch bald 'nen Tennisarm.





scylla schrieb:


> Ich hab momentan eher das Problem, dass der Halt auf den Pedalen mich einbremst.



Und ich dachte immer ich wäre vielleicht zu unelastisch ...

Heute ging's,
mit den neuen 5/10* Tretern
(* vollkommen überbewertet. "Stealth Rubber"  )



Ich hab ja heute mal was neues gemacht.
Anstatt die beste coolste Line zu suchen bin ich immer kreuz und quer gefahren
und hab versucht noch jedes Würzelchen und Steinchen mitzunehmen und
"SCHÖN" zu fahren (im Auge des Betrachters)

Schee war's !


----------



## scylla (16. August 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Gewebeband o.Ä.
> auf den Reifensitz zu kleben um die Haftung zu erhöhen.
> So von Felgenbett bis Felgenhorn.



gute Idee! Ich glaub, das probier ich mal, schaden kann's ja eh nicht. Malerkrepp würde sich wahrscheinlich in Wohlgefallen auflösen, sobald es nass ist. Aber das gute Tesa Gewebeband, oder Gaffer-Tape dürfte halten.



zoomer schrieb:


> Heute ging's,
> mit den neuen 5/10* Tretern
> (* vollkommen überbewertet. "Stealth Rubber"  )



ohne meine fünf zehntel Schuhe wäre ich eh verloren. Wir haben hier halt so ein paar Hometrails, wo die einzige Möglichkeit, darauf Spaß zu haben, in maximaler Geschwindigkeit besteht. Da ist's halt saublöd, wenn man grad ein Fully jagt und dann auf halber Strecke doch abreißen lassen muss, weil man sonst sein Radl verliert 

Btw: 
- Fatty Vorderrad inclusive Bremsscheibe und Schnellspanner: 1700 g
- Fatty Vorderrad inclusive Bremsscheibe, Schnellspanner und 35 mm Durchmesser Löcher: 1548 g

also ca. 150g gespart, 80 kommen wieder drauf, da ich ja jetzt das Felgenband brauche, das ich vorher rausgenommen hatte.
Macht also netto 70g. Ziemlich dämlich eigentlich, sich dafür die Drecksarbeit mit dem Felgen bohren anzutun


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Btw:
> - Fatty Vorderrad inclusive Bremsscheibe und Schnellspanner: 1700 g
> - Fatty Vorderrad inclusive Bremsscheibe, Schnellspanner und 35 mm Durchmesser Löcher: 1548 g
> 
> ...




Wenn ihr hier nicht den ganzen Faden mit euren ellenlangen Selbstgesprächen in Beschlag nehmen würdet , 
könnten andere ja auch noch was Konstruktives beitragen! 

Ich selbst habe zunächst Ghetto-Tubeless probiert - chancenlos.
Dann habe ich alles mit Duct-Tape ausgeklebt und das Ventil einzeln eingeklebt - ebenfalls ohne Erfolg versucht aufzupumpen.
Außerdem hat mich eure Erfahrung mit dem Minimaldruck und dem losen Reifensitz vom Einsatz der Dichtmilch abkommen lassen. 


Allerdings konnte ich das "Felgenband" auf 26g drücken, weil die Ersparnis mit den Löchern, wie Scylla schon angemerkt hat, sonst nahezu gänzlich flöten geht.

Bilder folgen!


----------



## scylla (16. August 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Allerdings konnte ich das "Felgenband" auf 26g drücken



erzähl!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (16. August 2013)

Verdammter Doppelpost!


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. August 2013)

Mach ich! 

Man nehme Tartanband (70 x 5000mm, 43g gesamt)
sowie Schaumfolie und erhält:











(+16g)







(+10g)


----------



## scylla (16. August 2013)

ich hoffe, das hast du nicht von muttis kaffeetafel geklaut 

sieht aus wie baumwoll-zeugs. ist das nicht zu spröde an den kanten der löcher (-> einreißen)?
hast du auch schon mal den reifen darauf montiert?


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. August 2013)

Das ist so breites Geschenkband (Polyester?) und bewährt sich bereits seit über einem Jahr bei einem Fatbiker an der schottischen Küste, also auch mit Salzwasserberührung.

Den Reifen hatte ich schon darauf "montiert", aber eben ohne dass er in den Sitz ploppte. 
Ich muss mir jetzt erst mal Schläuche besorgen... 



Bevor einer schimpft: Es versteht sich von selbst, dass die Rahmenfarbe geändert wird.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. August 2013)

Bin mal auf Salzwassererfahrungen mit dem unbehandelten Alu an den Löchern gespannt!


----------



## scylla (16. August 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bin mal auf Salzwassererfahrungen mit dem unbehandelten Alu an den Löchern gespannt!



Mir ist übrigens eins von den "Löchern" direkt aus der Lochsäge raus in zwei Teile zerbrochen. An der Bruchstelle war beidseitig schwarze Farbe.

Soviel zur Qualität. Wenn sie mir im Winter hops geht, sei's drum. Ich wär mir nicht sicher, ob das dann von unbehandeltem Alu kommt


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. August 2013)

Du hast aber nicht den Felgenstoß mitgelocht?


----------



## scylla (16. August 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Du hast aber nicht den Felgenstoß mitgelocht?



Längsrichtung
wäre ein etwas seltsamer Stoß


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. August 2013)

Stimmt, das wäre dann eher ein Stuss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBle (16. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ja richtig erkannt: er flutscht zwar rein (über 2 Bar), aber dann gleich wieder raus mit weniger Druck.



Was da hilft ist Milch auf den Reifenwulst streichen und dann den Schlauch aufpumpen (so das der Reifen richtig sitzt). 
Trocknen lassen und schon bleibt der Reifen wo er soll.
Rom 15:00 der Reifen sitzt.


----------



## scylla (16. August 2013)

oder sollte ich vielleicht mal das 3-Wetter-Taft von meinem Mann missbrauchen?  (das er zum Moosgummigriffe fixieren benutzt)

guter Tipp mit der Milch, werde ich mal probieren.


----------



## zoomer (16. August 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Wenn ihr hier nicht den ganzen Faden mit euren ellenlangen Selbstgesprächen in Beschlag nehmen würdet ,
> könnten andere ja auch noch was Konstruktives beitragen!



Wir kommunizieren 


Ist eh mein Thread 





FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Mach ich!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damit hast Du jetzt natürlich die coolsten Felgenbandblasen weltweit 




scylla schrieb:


> Mir ist übrigens eins von den "Löchern" direkt aus der Lochsäge raus in zwei Teile zerbrochen. An der Bruchstelle war beidseitig schwarze Farbe.



Wie soll ich mir das jetzt vorstellen 

Und wenn ja, warum sollte der Riss nun ausgerechnet am Ende deines
Loches aufhören ?


Ich finde sowieso dass ihr zu wenig Material an den Speichenlöchern
übrig lasst.





FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Bevor einer schimpft: Es versteht sich von selbst, dass die Rahmenfarbe geändert wird.




Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht und mich gefragt wer wohl der
Erste sein wird - dass wir nicht alle mit dem gleichen Fatty
unterwegs sind.
Der Grad der bisherigen Individualisierung hält sich ja bisher
in engen Grenzen.


Also - welche Farbe ?
(Damit wir noch eine Chance haben einzuschreiten)


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. August 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Wir kommunizieren



War auch nur augenzwinkernd gemeint! 




> Also - welche Farbe ?
> (Damit wir noch eine Chance haben einzuschreiten)



Wird was ganz dezentes, damit das Karo optisch die erste Geige spielt.


----------



## zoomer (16. August 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> War auch nur augenzwinkernd gemeint!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich schon gesehen 


Lack, Anodiseren oder Pulver ?



Ich hätte ja gerne (alle meine) Räder hellblau glänzend gepulvert.
(Beim Cube AMS wäre es wurscht - jede Änderung wäre eine
Verbesserung)


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. August 2013)

Ja, die Cubes waren in der Vergangenheit immer recht ... speziell.
In jüngerer Zeit hat sich das aber etwas gewandelt - es geschehen noch Wunder!


Es wird Pulver, da beständig, günstig und mit ein paar Möglichkeiten auf der Farbpalette! 
Auch wenn ich glänzendem Hellblau durchaus was abgewinnen kann, wird es hierfür matt und dunkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbhb (16. August 2013)

Nun habe ich mal auf einer Seite meine kompletten Maße (Oberkörper, Unterschenkel, Oberschenkel, Unterarm, gesamter Arm, Beinlänge, etc.) eingegeben und man empfiehlt Top Tube mit 583 mm.

Also dann doch das 18" Fatty. Da bin ich ja mal auf die Lieferzeiten gespannt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. August 2013)

Heute kam Antwort von OnOne bzgl. der Gabelkrone:

_Thank you for your email.

After checking the images with our mechanic we can confirm this is cosmetic not structural.

If you would be happy to keep the fork we would be happy to offer a £25 store credit.

Alternatively you are more than welcome to return the fork to us and we will get this swapped.

I am sorry for the inconvenience.

Kind regards

_

Behalte die Gabel und nehme die Gutschrift.
Neue Gabel ist sowieso nur eine Frage der Zeit...



Jup, weiß bleibt mein Fatty auch nicht!    Sage nur "Pink Panther"...


----------



## zoomer (16. August 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> If you would be happy to keep the fork we would be happy to offer a £25 store credit.
> 
> 
> Jup, weiß bleibt mein Fatty auch nicht!    Sage nur "Pink Panther"...



Gabelentscheidung 


PIEHIENK 

Mach kein Scheiss ...


----------



## cubation (17. August 2013)

Das fette Bike ist da. Wenn es eigentlich auch erst zum Winter geplant war... 

durfte ich gestern die ersten 2 km von der Arbeit nachhause gondeln. Mein erstes Fertigrad und es war verdammt schnell fahrfertig. 

Viele Eindrücke konnte ich noch nicht auf mich wirken lassen. Morgen gehts dann mal eine längere Runde ins Gelände. Ich bin gespannt. 

Nur der 80 er Lenker ist für meine Größe glaube ich ziemlich überdimensioniert. Alu sollte man aber ohne Probleme kürzen lassen!? Ich habe leider noch keine große Zeit gehabt mich mit dem Rad zu beschäftigen. 

Beim montieren kam mir gleich mal eine der Spangen entgegen die den Schaltzug in Position halten. Also alle mal gegen Kabelbinder getauscht, wie auch bei den anderen Rädern. Also gleich mal Gewicht gespart. 

Zum Thema Gewicht: ich hatte es mir echt vom Gefühl her schwerer vorgestellt. Es soll ja laut Liste doch doppelt so viel wiegen wie mein Racehardtail. Wiegen ist dann morgen dran. 

Mit dem Rad kam dann auch meine erste Bremse aus dem Hause Avid und dann auch noch so eine günstige. Mit der Bremsperfomance war ich gestern gar nicht zufrieden. Aber morgen wird sie mal eingebremst und dann schaun wir mal, ob sie am Rad bleiben darf. 

Gibt es eigentlich noch jemanden ausser Titzy aus Berlin der hier mitliest ?  


Thomas


----------



## Stinkmarder (17. August 2013)

Wann hast du das Rad bestellt?


----------



## cubation (17. August 2013)

Stinkmarder schrieb:


> Wann hast du das Rad bestellt?



letzte Woche Dienstag. Freitag wurde es dann gebaut und auch gleich verschickt. Gestern wars dann bei mir im Laden. 

Immer schön in Geduld üben. Umso schöner ist dann das auspacken.  



Thomas


----------



## zoomer (17. August 2013)

cubation schrieb:


> Immer schön in Geduld üben. Umso schöner ist dann das auspacken.
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas




Viel Spass !!!




So,
wieder eine neue Evolutionsstufe - weitere 20g gefallen.

Gute Idee von Scylla mit dem overdressed Syntace Carbon gegen
Tennisarm.

Hab also einen meiner DH Vectoren montiert,
am Fully tut's auch der harte El Guapo.
Leider nur in der schnöden Aluversion mit nur 8° Backsweep.
(Der aus dem Cube Flohmarkt  )

Ausserdem nun doch die weicheren Moosgummis.
(ohne fixieren mit dem Haarspray ihres Mannes)
Die Harten wieder ans Fully.

Damit der restliche Körper auch weniger leidet und das On One
Light Spiesschen nicht überbelastet wird, kam eine billige Ritchey
Stütze mit Setback + einen SQLab 612 mit Elastomeren.
In die hab ich mehr Vertrauen und die sind auch schön geschmeidig.
Die zerbrechlichen Sachen wie immer ans Fully.





Und da für mich das 1x10 (32/11-36) so gut funktioniert,
werfe ich gleich mal bei zwei weiteren Rädern die 3-fach Systeme
raus.

Da ich keine Kettenführungen montiere,
(maximal Bash + Shimano Plus + Singlespeed Kettenblätter)
lass ich aber jeweils ein 22er oder 24er Granny Gear stehen !
Da muss dann die Kette im Fall der Fälle eben landen.

Ausserdem habe ich damit eine "manuell" schaltbare Notlösung,
sollte ich doch mal einen richtigen Berg hoch müssen.




Allen Neubesitzern Viel Spass mit dem Fatty !


----------



## Vighor (18. August 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Viel Spass !!!
> 
> Und da für mich das 1x10 (32/11-36) so gut funktioniert,
> werfe ich gleich mal bei zwei weiteren Rädern die 3-fach Systeme
> ...


 Wenn du 1x10 machst dan schau dir die XX1 type Kettenblätter von Works Components oder absolute Black an. Eventuell eine option wenn Du das Mittelblatt ersetzten musst.


----------



## zoomer (18. August 2013)

Da ich mich beim Singlespeed Alukettenblatt daran erinnern kann,
auch manchmal die XX1 typischen Sandknarzgeräusche zu bekommen,
hab ich mir das mal angesehen.
Die Kette wird auch gut geführt wenn die Zähne nur in die engen
Kettengliedern gezwängt wird, wenn das Blatt die richtige Breite hat.

Von da her halte ich die dick/dünn Blätter für überbewertet, auch im Preis.

Das Fatty hat ja die tolle schleifende Kettenführung,
das AMS ein XT Plus und 'nen Bashring
das 26er gar nix, ausser SSP Kettenblatt ohne Schaltaussparungen.

Und AMS und 26er haben eben einen gezahnten 22er Landeplatz.



Ich versuche es jetzt mal, wenn es sich herausstellt dass es nicht funzt
sehe ich weiter.





Hab ein bisschen hin und her getauscht - jetzt hat das Fatty endlich ein
schwarzes Kettenblatt 

Jetzt noch schnell die Laserlogos der Holzfeller mit schwarzer Folie
abkleben - dann können wir zusammen ausgehen


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. August 2013)

Gerade habe ich gelesen, dass die neue Salsa Bearpaw Gabel etwas
höher bauen wird als ihr Vorbil, die Beargrease - statt 468mm nämlich 483mm.
Durch die 13mm wird der Lenkwinkel etwas flacher und kommt somit näher an den
der On One Gabel ran, die ja mit 55mm 10mm mehr Rake als die Salsa hat.


Über die wahrscheinlich erst spät erscheinende Carbon-Gabel von On One las ich,
dass sie wohl keinen tapered Schaft bekommen wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (19. August 2013)

Vielleicht kriegt On One das mit der Gabel doch schneller.... gebacken!


Ein flüchtiger Blick darauf:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. August 2013)

Du  bekommst jetzt erstmal was anderes....   

Ist unterwegs!

Gruss


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. August 2013)




----------



## zoomer (19. August 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Du  bekommst jetzt erstmal was anderes....
> 
> Ist unterwegs!
> 
> Gruss



Warum bekommt er was und ich nicht !?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. August 2013)

Berechtigte Frage....


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. August 2013)

Soweit ich weiß, bekommen das alle, die ihren Klarnamen verraten haben.


----------



## mtbhb (21. August 2013)

Am Montag bestellt und leider noch keine Änderung am Status. Man wartet wohl noch auf Teile. Ach Menno.


----------



## Staanemer (21. August 2013)

So Scylla, 
nach einigen Alpentrails ziehe ich meine Aussage zurück und stimme Dir zu: die Floaters sind nicht die Besten.


----------



## cubation (21. August 2013)

@taunusteufel78

was habt ihr da verzapft ?  

Also ich finde das jetzt persönlich mit der Gabel gar nicht mal so schlimm. Kann aber auch am weißen Steuersatz liegen!? Viel Schlimmer finde ich, dass ich das neue Rad erst einmal fahren konnte!


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. August 2013)

Flo hat mein mirfe-Ritzel gekauft. Das ist alles...


----------



## scylla (21. August 2013)

Staanemer schrieb:


> So Scylla,
> nach einigen Alpentrails ziehe ich meine Aussage zurück und stimme Dir zu: die Floaters sind nicht die Besten.



ich nehm das jetzt mal als sehr schmeichelhaftes Lob für unsere Oden- und Pfälzerwald Trails 



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Flo hat mein mirfe-Ritzel gekauft. Das ist alles...



also nun doch 2fach?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. August 2013)

Jup, seit dem Umbau nicht mehr verändert, obwohl ich trotzdem nur das große KB fahre.
22 / 36  ist fast schon ZU leicht und tritt sich irgendwie gefühlt unrund. Die ganze Kiste pumpt dann.
32 / 36 tritt sich gefühlt runder und gleichmäßiger!

Heute geht's mit der *fat mum* wieder auf die Arbeit..


----------



## cubation (22. August 2013)

alles klar.  Das konnte keiner ahnen. Ich habe schon gedacht, mein Fatty verpasst irgendeine tolle interne IBC Aktion.  Heute ist Zeit zum radeln, aber es geht nur auf Schmalspurreifen über den Asphalt. 


Thomas


----------



## zoomer (22. August 2013)

Staanemer schrieb:


> So Scylla,
> nach einigen Alpentrails ziehe ich meine Aussage zurück und stimme Dir zu: die Floaters sind nicht die Besten.



Eben, ganz passabel, aber nicht die Besten.
Da ist noch Potential.

Und nachdem ich gestern mal wieder AMS mit 29er 2.25er Nobby Nics Evo
gefahren bin, weiss ich dass es auch Reifen gibt, über die man sich wirklich
richtig aufregen kann.


Da check ich doch heute lieber noch mal die Floater auf dem Fatty
mit noch-mehr-weniger-Luft.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. August 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (22. August 2013)

Sehr schön !


Und so schöne lichte Wälder, wo man auch mal durchgucken kann, vermisse ich hier sehr.
Hier gibt's, mehr als drei Bäume, immer nur in Kombination mit Unterholz.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. August 2013)

Naja, das Bild ist eher untypisch für unsere Wälder. Sieht alles so kahl aus irgendwie...

Eigentlich wollte ich nur mal bei OnOne bissl stöbern..


----------



## Staanemer (23. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ich nehm das jetzt mal als sehr schmeichelhaftes Lob für unsere Oden- und Pfälzerwald Trails



Das hab ich nicht gesagt.
Man kann es ganz simple formulieren: je trockener und härter der Untergrund, desto schlechter der Floater.

Im Prinzip ist der Reifen ein Widerspruch. Zum ersten Mal aufgefallen ist mir das bei Conti MK erster Generation. Bei Normdruck (damals so unter 2 bar) klappen die Stollen ein, der Reifen greift nicht. Bei mehr Druck ( ab 2,3) greifen die Stollen, aber der Reifen fährt sich wie ein Flummi.

Das gleiche Bild bei der Rubber Queen, aber deutlich verbessert. Erst unter 1,4 bar habe ich Probleme auf festen Untergrund. Völlig OK für einen Tourenreifen bei 0,1 t.

Den Floater bin ich mit 50 und 60 mm Vorbau überwiegend bei Schnee und Matsch gefahren. Unter 0,55 bar wurde das Selfsteering so übel, dass ich tiefere Drücke gar nicht gefahren bin. 
Mit dem 70 mm Vorbau kann ich jetzt bis 0,4 bar runter, hinten dann 0,5 - 0,55, allerdings auf Trails vorsichtig.
Die Dämpfung ist jetzt sehr angenehm, dafür ist der Grip weg, und das ist sehr gefährlich.
Von daher macht entweder der längere Vorbau oder niedrigere Druck keinen Sinn.
Ich bin diese Woche zwei verschiedene Trails an einem Tag je zwei Mal mit dem Fatty / Floater und mit dem 901 / Rubber Queen gefahren. Ich weiss, der Vergleich hinkt natürlich, aber wie soll man sonst vergleichen.


----------



## scylla (23. August 2013)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Das hab ich nicht gesagt.
> Man kann es ganz simple formulieren: je trockener und härter der Untergrund, desto schlechter der Floater.



ich meinte das anders: wenn ich auf unseren Hometrails das gemerkt habe, wofür du die Alpen brauchtest, dann sind unsere kleinen Mittelgebirgs-Wegchen vielleicht stellenweise doch nicht ganz so verkehrt und anspruchslos 
das erste, was mir aufgefallen ist, war ja, wie du jetzt auch beschreibst, dass ich auf Steinplatten bei etwas härterem Bremsen ziemlich schnell rutsche, selbst wenn es Sandstein ist.
(also ausnahmsweise mal kein Sarkasmus meinerseits )

@ taunusteufel
geht mir auch immer so


----------



## Staanemer (23. August 2013)

Ich fahre einfach härter, daher brauche ich die extremeren Trails um was zu merken...

Bis auf das X9 Type2 Schaltwerk in Lang sind alle Teile für den 2-fach Umbau da.

Fährt hier noch jemand Formula Bremsen?


----------



## schnellerpfeil (23. August 2013)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Man kann es ganz simple formulieren: je trockener und härter der Untergrund, desto schlechter der Floater.



Warum schickt ihr die Dinger nicht in die Wüste. Auf Sandstein rutschen, hört sich ja schon fast gefährlich an. Mit den Nates habe ich beim Bremsen das Gefühl als würde es eine Fursche in den Asphalt reißen. Es hört sich auch so an. Fußgänger springen in einem Satz vom Radweg.


----------



## scylla (23. August 2013)

schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Warum schickt ihr die Dinger nicht in die Wüste. Auf Sandstein rutschen, hört sich ja schon fast gefährlich an. Mit den Nates habe ich beim Bremsen das Gefühl als würde es eine Fursche in den Asphalt reißen. Es hört sich auch so an. Fußgänger springen in einem Satz vom Radweg.



ich hoffe ja, demnächst auch einen Nate zu besitzen 
Die Floater werden hinten totgefahren, da ist's nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Staanemer (23. August 2013)

Welcher Reifen kann auf Asphalt nicht gescheiht bremsen? Das ist sicherlich keine Referenz.

Mit den Floaters brauchst Du übrigens nicht zu Bremsen um Fußgänger zum Herzstillstand zu bewegen. Selbst für die ganz harten "Ichhabdichschongesehenundwartetrotzdemobduneklingelhast"-Ignorierer reicht ein kurzes Entlasten des Vorderrades zur Wegfreigabe.

Sogar Hunde machen staunend platz.

Und wenn Du mit über 40 in ne Ortschaft bretterst hast Du unbestritten bereits in 50 m Objektabstand die volle Aufmerksamkeit aller, vom Gerüstbauer über die Zeugen und die Wachturmhalter, bis zur hörgerätelosen Generation.

Die Idee ist nicht schlecht, ich könnte ja einfach mal nen Nate bestellen, aber eigentlich will ich ja breiter...


----------



## schnellerpfeil (23. August 2013)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Welcher Reifen kann auf Asphalt nicht gescheiht bremsen? Das ist sicherlich keine Referenz....



Ach!




Staanemer schrieb:


> Die Idee ist nicht schlecht, ich könnte ja einfach mal nen Nate bestellen, aber eigentlich will ich ja breiter...



Eine schlechte Investition ist es sicher nicht. Geht den breiter noch durch den Hinterbau? Bei meinem Beargrease ist bestimmt kein Platz für den Lou. Eventuell auf einer Marge. Auf einer Clown Shoe wird das sehr eng. Soweit ich Felix in Erinnerung habe, lassen sich beim Lou auf Marge Lite die zwei kleinsten Gänge nicht mehr fahren. Ich habe mir deswegen gleich die Surly OD Kurbel mit der langen Moonlander Achse montiert. Reizen tut mich das schon. Vielleicht sollte ich...Mhhm, der momentan nicht funktionierende B2B-Shop bei Cosmic hat mich eben gerade noch gerettet


----------



## Staanemer (23. August 2013)

Das ist ja das Problem: Genaues weiss man nicht.

BFL gehen wohl auf 70mm durch Fatties mit 5mm Platz pro Seite. Ob das im Winter sinnvoll ist, ist eine ganz andere Frage. Mit zweifach wird das sicherlich nichts mehr. Bud und Lou werden schleifen.

Aber BFL im Winter? Wozu, die haben kaum Profil. Die Hüsker DÜ liegen hier, ich steh auf Spikes. Die Spikereifen gibt es nicht breiter zu kaufen, da bleibt nur Selbstbau.

Und hier schließt sich (für mich und dieses Jahr) der Kreis: ein Fatbike ist primär ein Winterbike. Im Schnee brauche ich definitiv einen kleinen Gang, sonst komme ich nirgendswo hoch, also zweifach mit 22/36 oder 20/36. Und ich möchte nicht ohne Spikes fahren, also 4.0" Breite. Somit machen breitere Reifen keinen Sinn, ohne breitere Reifen brauche ich keine OD Kurbel (Truvativ liegt hier). Somit reicht das Fatty mit 4.0" und zweifach.

Nächstes Jahr, wenn es mehr Auswahl gibt, ändert sich wahrscheinlich alles. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich das Fatty nur gekauft, weil ich es probieren wollte. Es war günstig und lieferbar.

Ich hätte nichts einzuwenden gegen einen Fatty-Style Frame-Kit (Alu, symmetrische Naben 135/190), Bud und Lou auf 90mm (breiter mach für mich keinen Sinn), zweifach OD Kurbel und eine 60-100mm Federgabel, dazu 4,5" breite Spikereifen für den Winter.
Und schon isses da, das absolute top Fatbike. Spezialized scheint nah dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lotte.2000 (23. August 2013)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.great-rock.co.uk/2013/02/

Das ist auch meine Reifenwahl für Rovaniemi 2014.

Es grüßt René


----------



## zoomer (24. August 2013)

Mit noch mehr weniger Luft war es für mich nun an Grenze.
Vorn 0,45 hinten 0,6 Bar.

Auf den Trails voll OK, aber wirklich kurz vor möglichen Durchschlägen.
Darum maximaler Grip auf allen möglichen Untergründen und maximales
Wurzelschluckvermögen.

Nur bei der Anfahrt merkt man das Eigenlenkverhalten und die Schwergängigkeit
beim Lenken. Man gewöhnt sich zwar auch irgendwie daran, es fühlt sich nur einfach
falsch an.

So um die 0,55/0,7 Bar wird also mein Allroundluftdruck sein.

Ablassen kann man ja zur Not auf dem Trail, und 10 Hübe mit meiner dicken
Mobilpumpe bringen je knapp 0,5 Bar für die Heimfahrt.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (24. August 2013)

Hallo Fatbike-Freunde,
je mehr ich hier lese, desto mehr Lust bekomme ich auf so ein Fatty.

Ich habe zur Zeit eine Rohloff und eine Gustav M. hier übrig und dachte mir, damit ein Fatbike aufzubauen. Dabei kam mir das On-One Set in den Sinn. Würde dabei das Hinterrad umspeichen auf die Rohloff-Nabe. Das fehlende OEM Ausfallende kann man durch den Speedbone kompensieren. Die wichtigste Unbekannte ist bestimmt die Kurbellösung. Weil der Rahmen ja keine Kettenspannlösung hat, dachte ich an den Exzentriker von Trickstuff. Aber kann man den mit einer solchen Kurbel mit langer Achse einsetzen. Was meint Ihr? Ist dieser Plan sinnvoll oder sollte man dann zu einem Rahmen mit verschiebbaren Ausfallenden greifen, der dann aber nicht als günstiges Set erhältlich ist?
Grüße
Der Kokopelli


----------



## wartool (24. August 2013)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wer hier welche vorne welche Schaltkombi am fatty fährt..

Habe ein nachgefrästes XX Kb von mirfe mit 32 Zähnen an einer E*13 XCX 3fach 100mm  Kurbel auf mittlerer Position montiert - würde aber lieber 2 fach fahren...

Wenn ich mir die Platzverhältnisse so anschaue... wird es zwischen kleinem Kb und Kettenstrebe arg eng.. Erfahrungen?

Nächster Punkt.. Umwerfer.. den Restekistenumwerfer X.9 3x10 habe ich nach kurzem Anhalten erstmal verworfen... E-Type? Oder doch mit dem Problemsolver-Teil?

greetz
Chris

ach so... ja.. mein rolling chassis bundle ist nach lächerlichen 4 Wochen und ca. 30 Emails  endlich bei mir  Morgen wird probegefahren..


----------



## scylla (24. August 2013)

wartool schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, wer hier welche vorne welche Schaltkombi am fatty fährt..
> 
> Habe ein nachgefrästes XX Kb von mirfe mit 32 Zähnen an einer E*13 XCX 3fach 100mm  Kurbel auf mittlerer Position montiert - würde aber lieber 2 fach fahren...
> 
> ...



2fach mit welcher Kettenblatt-Kombi? Und meinst du eine "echte" 2fach Kurbel oder einfach eine 3fach Kurbel mit einem KB weniger.

Ich hab eine Raceface Atlas mit 22/32/Bash. An der mittleren Position könnte es evtl eng werden, wenn ich statt des 32er ein 36er KB verbauen wollte. Das 22er macht keine Probleme.

Ich hab auch einen "Restekisteumwerfer" 3x9fach SLX mit Schellenmontage. Ich benutze die äußeren beiden Positionen, damit geht es gerade so. 
Man muss ein wenig mit der Höhe spielen (vor allem weil da auch noch der Sitzrohr-Knick ist), die Zugspannung recht penibel einstellen, und den Umwerfer leicht schräg montieren. So läuft es auch in den kleinsten und größten Gängen schleiffrei. Allerdings kann ich vorne nicht vom kleinen aufs große KB hochschalten, solange die Kette hinten auf den 4 größten Ritzeln läuft. Runterschalten aufs kleine KB geht dagegen in allen Positionen.

PS: gut Ding will Weile haben


----------



## zoomer (24. August 2013)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Ich habe zur Zeit eine Rohloff und eine Gustav M. hier übrig und dachte mir, damit ein Fatbike aufzubauen.



FatBike-Hinterachsbreitenstandard ist derzeit 170 mm,
also etwas breiter als der MTB und Rohloffstandard von 135 mm.

Das ist sicher die grössere Hürde als die Momentabstützung.


Ach ja,
und seit dem Fatty bin ich ein absoluter Fan der "XX1 für Arme" !
(1x10 mit 32 und Standard 11-36 Kassette, beim Fatty wie bei
 meinen restlichen 29ern)


----------



## wartool (24. August 2013)

ich dachte an 22-34 oder 24-36.. ist eine 3fach Kurbel.. Bash kommt auch dran

Danke scil... werde morgen mal weiter basteln und probieren. .


----------



## Der Kokopelli (24. August 2013)

Das mit den 170mm ist natürlich dann ein Nogo für Rohloff.. Habe ich so in der Doku nicht gesehen, danke für die Info!

Zum Glück gibts ja noch Surly Fatbikes mit 135er Hinterbau, bei denen ist dann auch der Exzentriker überflüssig...


----------



## zoomer (24. August 2013)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Zum Glück gibts ja noch Surly Fatbikes mit 135er Hinterbau, bei denen ist dann auch der Exzentriker überflüssig...




Genau,
das ist die Alternative.

Aber vielleicht lässt sich ja doch was basteln, bzw. Schraubachsen Rohloff.
Alfinen finden sich ja auch hin und wieder in Fatbikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (24. August 2013)

Hab mich heute mit fremden Männern getroffen.
Alle 26 und ab 160.


Neue Trails erfahren,
war wirklich cool !


Ich bin öfters in vielerlei Hinsicht an meine Grenzen gestossen
aber das Fatty hat seine Sache echt gut gemacht - ich bin stolz auf es/sie.


----------



## scylla (25. August 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> ich bin stolz auf es/sie.



wie und wann entscheidet sich, ob dein Fatty Neutrum oder weiblich ist? 

(meins ist männlich - *der* Fettsack)


----------



## zoomer (25. August 2013)

Das mit weiblich, in Kombination mit Fett, hat man mir hier ja bereits verboten 


Ich bleib bei "ihrem" Neutrum.

Ausserdem musste ich *ihr* den Vector wieder aus optischen Gründen wieder wegnehmen,
weil *er* damit so organisch, art deco mässig rüber kam. Und *es* fuhr sich damit
heute auch ganz OK.


----------



## Promontorium (25. August 2013)

Offtopic... Ontopic... egal: Manche UL-Piloten haben den Trend auch schon erkannt:









Wollt' nicht stören. Und !


----------



## Kittie (26. August 2013)

..... :d ....


----------



## mtbhb (26. August 2013)

Heute Mail erhalten das sie mein Bike am 2.9. bauen und dann irgendwann verschicken.

Das sind dann gute 3 Wochen. Dauert das bei denen immer so lange? Laut Website ist ja alles "in stock".

Am Sonntag stand als Status noch "for dispatch". Nun steht da was von "in picking".

Ich bin ja mal gespannt wann es dann wirklich ankommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (26. August 2013)

Ich drück die Daumen !

Hab erst 2 mal dort bestellt, hatte jedes mal etwas länger gedauert.
Wenn da im Shop nicht "lots in stock" oder mind. "10 available" dran steht
kommt es gar nicht mehr in den Warenkorb.
Da ist das Risiko zu gross dass es doch nur ein Fehlbestand war.





Übrigens,

ich ändere gerade an all meinen Rädern die Bremsen, vom "englischen" oder
Motorradstandard, auf "Euren" Fahrradstandard - also Vorderbremshebel nach
links 

Falls wir uns demnächst nicht mehr hören ... 
war das keine gute Idee


----------



## Stinkmarder (26. August 2013)

Das mit der Lieferzeit bei O-O ist echt die Pest. Ist bei mir das gleiche. Am 13.08. bestellt und am Mittwoch soll es zusammen geflickt werden.
Es hat wohl ein Teil für die Bremse gefehlt.

Meine Bremsen habe ich alle auf Motorrad umgebaut. Das Fatty habe ich gleich so bestellt.

JENS


----------



## jmr-biking (26. August 2013)

*"Ein Mann muss tun, was ein Mann tun muss." *

Gestern Abend ging die Bestellung fürs Rolling Chassis raus:
Status seit heute morgen: Preparing to be shipped - Your order is ready to be shipped


----------



## Kittie (26. August 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *"Ein Mann muss tun, was ein Mann tun muss." *


----------



## mtbhb (26. August 2013)

Als Motorradfahrer hatte ich das Anfangs auf anders mit den Bremsen. Allerdings nach einem knappen Jahr wieder umgebaut. Eigentlich komisch, aber ich komme damit besser klar. Die linke Hand zieht ja eigentlich die Kupplung, trotzdem bremse ich damit besser auf dem MTB


----------



## zoomer (26. August 2013)

Stinkmarder schrieb:


> Meine Bremsen habe ich alle auf Motorrad umgebaut. Das Fatty habe ich gleich so bestellt.




Machst Du bitte davon ein Bild für mich - wie sie den Zug verlegt haben ?
(Zugverlegung - der Hauptgrund warum ich jetzt tausche ... )


[OHNEFATTYTOPIC]



mtbhb schrieb:


> Als Motorradfahrer hatte ich das Anfangs auf anders mit den Bremsen. Allerdings nach einem knappen Jahr wieder umgebaut. Eigentlich komisch, aber ich komme damit besser klar. Die linke Hand zieht ja eigentlich die Kupplung, trotzdem bremse ich damit besser auf dem MTB



Damit bist Du ein heisser Kandidat für diese Kommune :
*Motorradbremser*

[/OHNEFATTYTOPIC]


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. August 2013)

Stinkmarder schrieb:


> Das mit der Lieferzeit bei O-O ist echt die Pest. Ist bei mir das gleiche. Am 13.08. bestellt und am Mittwoch soll es zusammen geflickt werden.
> Es hat wohl ein Teil für die Bremse gefehlt.
> 
> Meine Bremsen habe ich alle auf Motorrad umgebaut. Das Fatty habe ich gleich so bestellt.
> ...



ScandAl Rahmen, Inbred Rahmen, Fatty Bundle haben alle max. 3-4Tage gedauert.
Die Kleinteile von letzter Woche nur 2 Tage.

Es kann also auch schnell gehen!  *klopfaufholz*

Klar, die Montage der Komplettbikes braucht Zeit. Und dazu kommen dann noch die Patzer der Versandunternehmen.

Egal, trotzdem immer noch schneller als eine Bestellung bei Zweirad Stadler.      Da könnte ich immer platzen.


----------



## mr.gould (27. August 2013)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Mit den Floaters brauchst Du übrigens nicht zu Bremsen um Fußgänger zum Herzstillstand zu bewegen. Selbst für die ganz harten "Ichhabdichschongesehenundwartetrotzdemobduneklingelhast"-Ignorierer reicht ein kurzes Entlasten des Vorderrades zur Wegfreigabe.
> 
> Sogar Hunde machen staunend platz.
> 
> Und wenn Du mit über 40 in ne Ortschaft bretterst hast Du unbestritten bereits in 50 m Objektabstand die volle Aufmerksamkeit aller, vom Gerüstbauer über die Zeugen und die Wachturmhalter, bis zur hörgerätelosen Generation.



 Genau so, jeden Tag auf's neue.

-

Um was geht's hier im Thread eigentlich?

Hab zufällig mal reingeschaut warum hier Seitenweise über ein hässliches weißes Entlein geschrieben wird und sehe da einen Erfahrungsbericht der On-One Floaters; kann man den nicht auch als eigenständigen Thread anlegen!?

Gibt es nicht einen ganz offiziellen Fat-Laber-Thread?


----------



## scylla (27. August 2013)

mr.gould schrieb:


> Um was geht's hier im Thread eigentlich?



um das hässliche weiße Entlein (ich find's übrigens hübsch), um das Zubehör, mit dem das Entlein ausgeliefert wird, und manchmal auch um die Leute, die auf dem Entlein fahren??

Was dagegen?



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Es kann also auch schnell gehen!  *klopfaufholz*



mein Fatty Rolling Chassis kam super flott.
Beim 456C (1 in stock ) gab's aber auch erst mal einen "Fehlbestand", ewige Warterei und letztendlich einen Rahmen in der falschen Farbe (weil ich nicht noch länger warten wollte). 
Bei Kleinteile-Bestellungen kommt's immer drauf an, ob es mit DPD (=max 3-4 Tage) oder Royal Mail (=min 2 Wochen) verschickt wird.


----------



## mr.gould (27. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Was dagegen?



Nene, das Missfallen bezieht sich nur auf die Farbe und das ist meiner orange/weiß Aversion geschuldet. 
Bin halt mit dem linken.. du weisst schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubation (27. August 2013)

So heute durfte der Fettsack mal auf die Waage. 

16,2 KG

Mit Esi Griffen, Eggbeatern und Tune Flaschenhalter. 

Sogar mehr als das doppelte Gewicht meines Race-Hardtails .

Auch wenn ich gerne leichtbaue, wird da nicht mehr so viel dran gemacht werden. Es ist und bleibt ein Spaßrad.  

Jetzt wird erst einmal Maß genommen, für die baldige Rahmentasche... 


Thomas


----------



## zoomer (27. August 2013)

cubation schrieb:


> So heute durfte der Fettsack mal auf die Waage.



Wenn Du die Schläuche tauschst bist Du auch schon wieder bei 15,5 kg


----------



## zoomer (27. August 2013)

mr.gould schrieb:


> Um was geht's hier im Thread eigentlich?
> 
> Hab zufällig mal reingeschaut warum hier Seitenweise über ein hässliches weißes Entlein geschrieben wird





Er hat's getan - er hat unsere Fatties beleidigt !


----------



## mr.gould (27. August 2013)

Bevor ich hier rausfliege; weiss-orange kann doch schon sehr schön sein.


----------



## rayc (27. August 2013)

mr.gould schrieb:


> Bevor ich hier rausfliege; weiss-orange kann doch schon sehr schön sein.



Das wiederum finde ich hässlich 

Optisch finde ich das On One Fatty gelungen, auch wenn Orange nicht meine Farbe ist.
Umlackieren würde ich es deswegen aber nicht.

ray


----------



## wartool (27. August 2013)

@rayc

das bedeutet, ihr habt nen Doppelpack gekauft?? *wie geil*!!


----------



## scylla (27. August 2013)

wartool schrieb:


> @rayc
> 
> das bedeutet, ihr habt nen Doppelpack gekauft?? *wie geil*!!



ich arbeite noch dran


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. August 2013)

*.*


----------



## cubation (27. August 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Schläuche tauschst bist Du auch schon wieder bei 15,5 kg



Hab schon alles dafür zu liegen... Ich werd wohl aber noch warten bis die Felgen Ihre Löcher bekommen. Milch ist zwar günstig, aber die Sauerei möcht ich mir nicht antun. Und wenn schon Schlauchwechseln dann direkt auf Tubeless. 

An sich könnte ich noch Bremsen, Sattel, Sattelstütze, Bremsscheiben, Schaltwerk und auch die Züge gegen leichteres tauschen. Nur macht das bei dem Rad Sinn?! Die verbauten Teile wird man ja eh nicht mehr los... 


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (27. August 2013)

wartool schrieb:


> @rayc
> 
> das bedeutet, ihr habt nen Doppelpack gekauft?? *wie geil*!!



Nee, bin es aber natürlich schon gefahren.
ich sprach vom optischen Aspekt.
Im normalen MTB Alltag sehe ich im Fatty keinen Sinn, auch wenn es mal ganz witzig ist, aber da gibt es bessere Lsgn..
Es ist voll okay die Grenzen der Fatties auszulotzen.
Im Schnee wird es dann seine Stärken zeigen können. 

ray


----------



## cubation (27. August 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Im normalen MTB Alltag sehe ich im Fatty keinen Sinn, auch wenn es mal ganz witzig ist, aber da gibt es bessere Lsgn..
> 
> ray



...ich finde das Fatty als Traingsrad echt Klasse. Allein das Rad die kleinen Berge hier im Berliner Raum hochzubewegen ist echt schon sehr anstrengend. Ich kann somit auch mal nur für 2 h aufs Rad und mach dann ordentlich Kraft... 

Klasse ist es auch, wenn man mal mit Leuten mit geringerer Kondi fährt. Da kommt man dann trotzdem noch ins Schwitzen.  

Im Winter wirds aber wahrscheinlich mehr gefahren, als noch jetzt bei schönem Wetter. 


Thomas


----------



## rayc (27. August 2013)

Den größten Vorteil eines Fatties hast du nicht genannt 

Die Gesichter der anderen 
Das macht schon Spaß. 

ray


----------



## cubation (27. August 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Den größten Vorteil eines Fatties hast du nicht genannt
> 
> Die Gesichter der anderen
> Das macht schon Spaß.
> ...



Für mich kein Vorteil. Ich hab das Rad für meinen Fahrspaß geholt, mich störts eher wenn sich alle nach dir umdrehen. Nur dem kann man leider nicht entgehen. Aber irgendwann ist das in meiner näheren Umgebung sicher vorbei.  


Thomas


----------



## scylla (27. August 2013)

cubation schrieb:


> ...ich finde das Fatty als Traingsrad echt Klasse. ...



auch als Fahrtechniktrainer ist das Fatty nicht zu verachten. Man braucht nur mal zu versuchen, einem Sofa-Piloten am Hinterrad zu bleiben und weiß hinterher auch schon, was man getan hat 
Für mich der größte Vorteil des Fattys... langweilig wird mir damit auch auf den langweiligeren Hometrails nicht so schnell  Ich weiß gar nicht, ob ich es wirklich im Sommer oder im Winter mehr fahren werde.

Der rayc wird das sicher auch noch irgendwann einsehen


----------



## zoomer (28. August 2013)

Ich komme mir auf dem Fatty fast besser vor als mit anderen Rädern.

Trotzdem hab ich jetzt zur Abwechslung mal Carbon mit weniger als
10 kg eingeladen - auf dem Weg zur Eurobike ...
Dann kann ich hier noch ein bisschen mit den vertauschten Bremshebeln
üben. Wobei, es regnet ja eh ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (28. August 2013)

vorhin mal das Fatty gewogen:

15,030 kg

verdamter Sch...eibenkleister! Jetzt muss ich 31g los werden


----------



## zoomer (28. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> verdamter Sch...eibenkleister! Jetzt muss ich 31g los werden



Neuer Haarschnitt ?


----------



## scylla (28. August 2013)

fürs radl? na ja, die floater haben eh in ein paar touren ne glatze, so wie die sich abfahren 
könnte in der tat 31g bringen. muss wohl mehr fahren, dann geht's schneller


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. August 2013)

Helium in der Luftpumpe reicht ev. auch schon .
Guten Abend Fattygemeinde.


----------



## mr.gould (28. August 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Helium in der Luftpumpe reicht ev. auch schon .
> Guten Abend Fattygemeinde.



Guten Abend. Auch schon fett? Zeigen.. lechtz


----------



## scylla (29. August 2013)

Ich ärgere mich übrigens gerade, dass ich das Rolling Chassis Bundle genommen habe.

Mein Fazit nach wenigen Wochen und wenigen Touren:

- Rahmen top (ich finde den hübsch, steif ist er auch, und die Geometrie taugt mir richtig gut)

- Gabel top bis auf Gewicht und Optik (wird irgendwann mal durch was Besseres ersetzt, aber momentan hab ich keine passende Idee)

- Laufräder flop (sackschwer, mies gespeicht, Felgen "naja")

- Reifen flop (Profil scheint zu taugen, aber dafür das Gummi umso weniger: rutscht auf Fels und Wurzeln, fährt sich sauschnell ab)

- Schläuche flop (sackschwer)

- Schnellspanner flop (halten nicht, die Laufräder rutschen gerne raus)

Will heißen, ich werde alles bis auf den Rahmen im Lauf der Zeit tauschen. Schnellspanner und Schläuche hab ich schon getauscht, Laufräder und Reifen folgen.

Eigentlich hätte ich mir gleich nur den Rahmen kaufen können, wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass ich das Radl so mögen werde. Das Rolling Chassis ist ok als "Versuch", aber wenn man eh schon weiß, dass einem ein Fatbike taugt, dann kann man sich's auch sparen und den Rahmen mit vernünftigen Teilen aufbauen.


----------



## wartool (29. August 2013)

mir geht es ebenso, wie scylla.. trotzdem ich erst 2-3 mal und sogar überwiegend auf Asphalt gefahren bin... sind gefühlte 10% des Profils weg.. die Schnellspanner nerven mindestens ebenso, wie die Unwucht der Reifen bei über 20km/h.. gepaart mit Bouncingeffekt und unrundem Tritt ergibt sich da scho mal ein Rodeo - aber ja.. ich weiß... das Fatty ist auch nicht für die Straße gemacht - werde es am WE ausgiebig im Taunus ausführen.. allerdings verdirbt mir scyllas Aussage, dass die Reifen rutschen die laune auf Stolperbiken rund um den Atkönig... mal gucken, was da wirklich geht, wenn schon eine zierliche Person da Probleme hat.. was soll bei mir Wuchtbrumme dann gehen?? oo
 @scylla welche Schnellspanner hast du gewählt? Welche Laufräder planst du? Welche Reifen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. August 2013)

mr.gould schrieb:


> Guten Abend. Auch schon fett? Zeigen.. lechtz


 , leider noch nicht.......ich spare im Moment auf was ziemlich "Schmales" für On/Off-Road


----------



## rayc (29. August 2013)

@wartool,  @scylla hat seit gestern die Hope Spanner drin.
Diese sind etwa 20g schwerer.
Scheinen zu halten, die Tour gestern war recht technisch.

Frage mal  @schnellerpfeil, er hat evt. noch ein Paar.

Du wirst den Altköngig, damit schon runter kommen.
Die Reifen liegen Grip-technisch auf Niveau von Contis MK II BCC.
Ob der bestellte Nate besser ist, wird sich zeigen.

ray


----------



## scylla (29. August 2013)

wartool schrieb:


> allerdings verdirbt mir scyllas Aussage, dass die Reifen rutschen die laune auf Stolperbiken rund um den Atkönig...



Geht schon. Solange du nicht auf die Idee kommst, auf einer Steinplatte hart zu bremsen 
Eigentlich sind die Floater nicht ganz mies, im Vergleich zu einem "normalen" Leichtlaufreifen. Im Vergleich zu meinen DH-Pellen, die ich sonst so fahre, und in Bezug auf die Breite, finde ich sie aber dennoch recht traurig.

Kontrollier bitte vor jeder Abfahrt den Sitz der Laufräder, und knall die Schnellspanner mit Gewalt an. Mir wäre einmal fast das Vorderrad raus gehagelt, es war schon so lose, dass es gewackelt hat, als ich nachgeschaut habe. Das fand ich nicht besonders lustig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (29. August 2013)

mache ich.. danke..

Danke auch an Rayc mit dem Tipp "schnellerpfeil" - werde ihn gleich mal anschreiben...
Habe die Maße leider momentan nicht im Kopf..


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. August 2013)

wartool schrieb:


> mir geht es ebenso, wie scylla.. trotzdem ich erst 2-3 mal und sogar überwiegend auf Asphalt gefahren bin... sind gefühlte 10% des Profils weg.. die Schnellspanner nerven mindestens ebenso, wie die Unwucht der Reifen bei über 20km/h.. gepaart mit Bouncingeffekt und unrundem Tritt ergibt sich da scho mal ein Rodeo - aber ja.. ich weiß... das Fatty ist auch nicht für die Straße gemacht - werde es am WE ausgiebig im Taunus ausführen.. allerdings verdirbt mir scyllas Aussage, dass die Reifen rutschen die laune auf Stolperbiken rund um den Atkönig... mal gucken, was da wirklich geht, wenn schon eine zierliche Person da Probleme hat.. was soll bei mir Wuchtbrumme dann gehen?? oo
> @scylla welche Schnellspanner hast du gewählt? Welche Laufräder planst du? Welche Reifen?



Sonntag bin ich vielleicht auch oben...


----------



## scylla (29. August 2013)

wartool schrieb:


> mache ich.. danke..
> 
> Danke auch an Rayc mit dem Tipp "schnellerpfeil" - werde ihn gleich mal anschreiben...
> Habe die Maße leider momentan nicht im Kopf..



135mm vorne, 170mm hinten, falls du das meinst.
ist aber egal, ich glaub die hope fatsno schnellspanner gibt's eh nur in dem einen maß.


----------



## jmr-biking (29. August 2013)

Besuch vom DPD! Am Sonntag Abend bestellt und heute morgen schon geliefert! 






2 unversehrte Paket stehen in meiner Bike-Werkstatt.

Hier mal aktuelle Einzel-Gewichte aller Teile des Rolling Chassis:










1157 gr. für 2 Schläuche??? Ich glaube, die werden schon mal nicht verbaut.










2 Floater mit 3023 gr. Gesamtgewicht.










Der Laufradsatz haut incl. Felgenband mit 3537 gr. rein. Ich denke, die Felgen müssen noch mächtig durchlöchert werden. 










Die beiden Schnellspanner gibt es auch von anderen Marken in "Schön". Da lasse ich mir noch was einfallen.





Die Gabel, nicht schön aber selten.  Kommt erstmal ans Bike. Mal sehen, was die Zeit und der Markt so bringt.





Der Rahmen, in Größe "L". Die Lackierung gefällt mir sehr. Die weiße Farbe kommt in Natura viel besser rüber, als auf Bildern. Die Verarbeitung finde ich sehr gut. Mein Scandal ist da wesentlich schlechter.
Ups, ohne Schaltauge gewogen. Na ja, auf die paar Gramm kommt es im Moment nicht drauf an. 





Zu guter Letzt, der Smoothie Mixer. Macht einen guten Eindruck! 

Gesamtgewicht des Rolling Chassis in "L": 11832 Gramm (incl. 13 gr. Schaltauge)   

Ups, da muss ja noch was dran gebaut werden.


----------



## shibby68 (29. August 2013)

super sache danke dafür!
wie groß bist du wegen "L"?


----------



## jmr-biking (29. August 2013)

Bin 190 cm. Schrittlänge hab ich grad nicht im Kopf. Aber ein kleinerer Rahmen kommt bei der Größe nicht in Frage.


----------



## jmr-biking (29. August 2013)

Die Teile mal probeweise zusammen gesteckt. Ich hab zwar schon eine gewisse Vorstellung zum Aufbau, aber ich muss mich in einigen Sachen bzgl. Fat Bikes noch genauer informieren.





Sorry für die schlechte Quali...


----------



## decay (30. August 2013)

Ich fürchte ich muss auch zuschlagen. Eigentlich hätte ich gern komplett, aber das Rolling Chassis ist angenehmer für den Geldbeutel und ich hab noch fast alle Teile für das Rad im Keller.


----------



## zoomer (30. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich ärgere mich übrigens gerade, dass ich das Rolling Chassis Bundle genommen habe.
> 
> Eigentlich hätte ich mir gleich nur den Rahmen kaufen können, wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass ich das Radl so mögen werde. Das Rolling Chassis ist ok als "Versuch", aber wenn man eh schon weiß, dass einem ein Fatbike taugt, dann kann man sich's auch sparen und den Rahmen mit vernünftigen Teilen aufbauen.



Ne !

Ich bereue es nicht dass Du das Bundle genommen hast !



Die Teile, die deinen inzwischen gestiegenen Ansprüchen an ein Fatty nicht mehr
gerecht werden, hast du beim Bundle quasi geschenkt bekommen.
Der Rahmen mit Steuersatz (+Gabel) wäre nur unwesentlich günstiger gewesen.
Nimmt man dann gleich einen richtigen und schöneren anderen Rahmen (Beargrease?),
dann sowieso. Ausserdem wusstest du noch gar nicht ob du auf einem Fatbike überhaupt
fahren kannst/willst.


Die Räder waren nicht gut eingespeicht, seit der Überarbeitung hab ich aber grosses
Vertrauen dass meine halten werden. Ich werde meine Räder zwar nie so durch die
Steine schmeissen wie du, dafür wiege ich aber doppelt so viel.
Irgendwann baue ich mir sicher auch mal Hope/Laser/Polyax/*Superfelgen* auf ....

Kann es sein dass die Räder auch erst seit der üppigen Perforation so richtig die
Grätsche gemacht haben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (30. August 2013)

ja, war im Grunde genommen schon ok. Ohne das On-One Angebot wäre ich wahrscheinlich gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen, das nächste Geld-Grab (=Fahrrad) aufzumachen 

Den Rahmen finde ich aber schon toll. Mit taugt die Geometrie einfach, das war das berühmt-berüchtigte Draufsitzen und Wohlfühlen. Den gebe ich also nicht mehr her, und ich würde mir auch wenn ich's ohne das Rolling Chassis aufbauen würde den Fatty Rahmen dafür holen.

Bei den Laufrädern weiß ich nicht. Ich glaub, die waren einfach von vorneherein nicht toll. Weder Speichung noch die Felgen allgemein. Ich hab eh für den Preis keine Wunder erwartet, daher seh ich das locker. Dass es mit dem Ausbohren zu tun hat glaub ich eher nicht, bzw. war das höchstens ein Nebeneffekt. Die Surly Felgen werden ja z.B. schon gelocht verkauft, und die scheinen ja auch zu halten. Und es ist immer noch 2mal so viel Alu dran wie bei meinen "normalen" Felgen.


----------



## zoomer (31. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Den Rahmen finde ich aber schon toll. Mit taugt die Geometrie einfach, das war das berühmt-berüchtigte Draufsitzen und Wohlfühlen. Den gebe ich also nicht mehr her, und ich würde mir auch wenn ich's ohne das Rolling Chassis aufbauen würde den Fatty Rahmen dafür holen.



Das ist bei mir schon auch so 

Aber Charge, Salsa und Co sind halt schon noch ein bisschen schöner.
Daran hab ich auch Spass.


Aber mach 'nen Aufbauthread auf, wenn bei Dir neue Räder anstehen 




[1/2_OT]
Morgen einer, von denen mit 'ner dicken Freundin, auch auf dem Publikumstag
der Eurobike (2013, mit den 2014er Rädern) ???
[/1/2_OT]


----------



## Staanemer (31. August 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Das ist bei mir schon auch so
> 
> Aber Charge, Salsa und Co sind halt schon noch ein bisschen schöner.
> Daran hab ich auch Spass.
> ...




Ich könnte das jetzt auch sagen, aber ist das eigentlich nicht in Ordnung. Schliesslich bin ich noch kein anderes Fatbike zum Vergleich gefahren.
So langsam schaue ich aber schonmal über den Tellerrand.

So lange es aber keine breiteren Spikereifen gibt, werde ich nicht wechseln.

Und das Fatty hat ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal:
Egal wo Du es hin stellst: es sieht einfach gut:


----------



## jmr-biking (1. September 2013)

Ich mache mir gerade Gedanken über den Antrieb meines Fatty`s und bräuchte mal eure Hilfe:

Ich schwanke noch zwischen mehreren Versionen:

1x10 mit 32T auf ner Truvativ Holzfeller mit Howitzer Lager und 11/36 Kassette

oder diesen Antrieb mit ner Leonardi Racing Kassette auf 28-40z oder 29-42z erweitern.

Ein normaler 2x10-Antrieb wäre auch eine Option.

Stimmt es, dass beim Fatty maximal nur ein 32T Kettenblatt montiert werden kann?

@ Taunusteufel und scylla: Wo gibt es die RaceFace Atlas Kurbel mit 100mm Achse???


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. September 2013)

Hi.

Ich habe sie vom HiBike.

Fahre zur Zeit 2x10. Nutze aber eig. nur 32 x  11/36.
Kam günstig an den Problem Sovers, daher der Umbau auf 2fach.

Gruss Marco


----------



## scylla (1. September 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @ Taunusteufel und scylla: Wo gibt es die RaceFace Atlas Kurbel mit 100mm Achse???



meine hab ich von Batwheels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (1. September 2013)

Batwheels ist der einzige Anbieter mit 100 mm Achse, den ich auch bisher gefunden habe. Ich kenne den Shop nicht. Sind die zuverlässig in Lieferung usw.?

Optisch finde ich ja die Atlas deutlich schöner als die Holzfeller! Aber preislich ist die Holzfeller attraktiver. Vernünftiger wäre es auch, da ich noch nicht mal weiß, ob mir das Fatty Spaß machen wird. 

Aber wer will schon vernünftig sein.


----------



## wartool (2. September 2013)

@jmr-biking

wenns bissl leichter sein soll (ohne den Preis der RF zu kennen - evtl auch günstiger)
schau mal im bikemarkt - da verkauft der user "drivingmachine" die gleiche E13 Kurbel, wie ich sie montiert habe.. 100mm - nur das Tretlager musst du dir samt Werkzeug z.B. bei Bike Components bestellen.. macht 170 Euro für ne mMn leichte und schicke Kurbel ;-)


----------



## scylla (2. September 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Batwheels ist der einzige Anbieter mit 100 mm Achse, den ich auch bisher gefunden habe. Ich kenne den Shop nicht. Sind die zuverlässig in Lieferung usw.?



bei mir hat alles problemlos geklappt.
Waren 2 Wochen Lieferzeit da die Kurbel erst beim Lieferanten bestellt werden musste, aber das wusste ich schon vor Abschicken der Bestellung, da ich per Mail nachgefragt hatte.


----------



## mtbhb (2. September 2013)

So, das Paket ist mit TNT unterwegs. Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, wann es hier ist und ob ich am Wochenende den Huntetrail damit fahren kann. Und ob ich im Warwer Sand die Himmelsleiter damit rauf komme. Mehr Gripp als mit meinen Hans Dampf werde ich hoffentlich haben.


----------



## jmr-biking (2. September 2013)

Dann viel Spaß damit. Bei mir wird es noch was dauern. Ich bastel mir gerade eine Teileliste zusammen. Einige Teile habe ich schon und andere Teile sind schon unterwegs. 

Fotos von deinem Bike und auf den Trails sind natürlich hier willkommen!


----------



## Staanemer (2. September 2013)

Oje, 
mein Fatty gibt langsam den Geist auf.

- es klackt irgendwo vorne, wenn ich mich nach 10 Minuten Pause drauf setze (Nabe?)
- die Hinterradnabe ist schon wieder offen, ich versuche mal Sicherungslack
- das Eigenlenkverhalten ist unerträglich geworden (Reifenprofil ist zu 1/3 runter)
- beim Bremsen zieht das Rad nach links

Das Schlimmste: das Zuknallen des hinteren Schnellspanners hilft nicht auf Dauer. Bei Trockenübungen ist die Achse zwar fest, aber auf der Tour bewegt sie sich trotzdem fröhlich auf der Zahnkranzseite auf und ab. Mittlerweile liegen Aluspäne auf der Achse, aussen am Ausfallende sieht man die Kratzer der Bewegung und innen bildet sich bereits eine deutlich sichtbare Vertiefung im Rahmen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. September 2013)

Mach uns keine Angst!
Du zerstörst ja unsere kleine, heile Welt...


----------



## Staanemer (2. September 2013)




----------



## scylla (2. September 2013)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Oje,
> mein Fatty gibt langsam den Geist auf.
> 
> - es klackt irgendwo vorne, wenn ich mich nach 10 Minuten Pause drauf setze (Nabe?)
> ...



Dass die Laufräder, Reifen und Spanner nix taugen ist mir bereits zur Genüge bewusst, daher schockiert mich deine Langzeit-Erfahrung gerade nicht besonders. Ich beglückwünsche mich gerade umso mehr zu der Entscheidung, mir an den Baustellen was Neues zu leisten 

Nur warum zieht das Rad nach links beim Bremsen? Hast du da schon einen Verdacht? Sowas hatte ich noch nie 

PS: meine heile kleine Welt ist solange heile, wie der Rahmen hält


----------



## schnellerpfeil (2. September 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> @wartool,  @scylla hat seit gestern die Hope Spanner drin.
> Diese sind etwa 20g schwerer.
> Scheinen zu halten, die Tour gestern war recht technisch.
> 
> ...



Servus Scylla & ray,

halten denn die Hope Spanner das Laufrad an Ort und Stelle? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das die Kunstoffpfanne der Novatec (??) Spanner zu viel Bewegung zulässt. Auf den Bildern vom Staanemer sieht es auch so aus, als würde das Schaltauge mit dem Rahmen nicht sauber fluchten. Man sieht auch sehr deutlich, das die Rändelung des Spanners viel am Ausfaller gearbeitet hat. Komisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (2. September 2013)

schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Servus Scylla & ray,
> 
> halten denn die Hope Spanner das Laufrad an Ort und Stelle? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das die Kunstoffpfanne der Novatec (??) Spanner zu viel Bewegung zulässt. Auf den Bildern vom Staanemer sieht es auch so aus, als würde das Schaltauge mit dem Rahmen nicht sauber fluchten. Man sieht auch sehr deutlich, das die Rändelung des Spanners viel am Ausfaller gearbeitet hat. Komisch!




Die Hopes haben jetzt eine Tagestour im Pfälzerwald und 2-3 Feierabendrunden im Odenwald klaglos überstanden, ohne dass ich einmal nachspannen musste. Wenig beansprucht wurden sie nicht gerade, besonders im Pfälzerwald hat's teils ganz gut gerumpelt.
Denke mal, das Problem hat sich zumindest an meinem Fatty mit den Hope Spannern erledigt.

Wenn der Spanner immer wieder lose ist und man damit noch ne kleine Weile rumfährt vor man es merkt, dann wundert es mich nicht, dass es sich irgendwo eingräbt. Die On-One Spanner müsste man eigentlich vor und nach jeder Abfahrt mal kontrollieren, und in den Alpen zwischendrin auch mal.

(Du kriegst eh demnächst Mail wegen Fatty )


----------



## Staanemer (3. September 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Die Hopes haben jetzt eine Tagestour im Pfälzerwald und 2-3 Feierabendrunden im Odenwald klaglos überstanden, ohne dass ich einmal nachspannen musste. Wenig beansprucht wurden sie nicht gerade, besonders im Pfälzerwald hat's teils ganz gut gerumpelt.
> Denke mal, das Problem hat sich zumindest an meinem Fatty mit den Hope Spannern erledigt.
> 
> Wenn der Spanner immer wieder lose ist und man damit noch ne kleine Weile rumfährt vor man es merkt, dann wundert es mich nicht, dass es sich irgendwo eingräbt. Die On-One Spanner müsste man eigentlich vor und nach jeder Abfahrt mal kontrollieren, und in den Alpen zwischendrin auch mal.
> ...



Verstehe die Antwort nicht. Habe ich mich irgendwie unklar ausgedrückt?


----------



## scylla (3. September 2013)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Verstehe die Antwort nicht. Habe ich mich irgendwie unklar ausgedrückt?



ich habe schnellerpfeil geantwortet auf seine Frage, ob die Hope Schnellspanner halten.


----------



## schnellerpfeil (3. September 2013)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Verstehe die Antwort nicht. Habe ich mich irgendwie unklar ausgedrückt?





scylla schrieb:


> ich habe schnellerpfeil geantwortet auf seine Frage, ob die Hope Schnellspanner halten.



Und ich habe nur "laut gedacht" als ich Deine Bilder gesehen habe.
Tausch mal lieber die Schnellspanner. Ich finde das schon gefährlich, wenn sich die Dinger lockern.

Nein, ich sage das nicht, weil ich mit Hope Artikeln Handel. Die 4,71 Gewinn vor Steuern sind auch eher der Nächstenliebe statt dem gierigem Kapitalismus geschuldet


----------



## Staanemer (3. September 2013)

OK, dann hab ich das doch richtig verstanden. Habe tatsächlich einen Moment gezweifelt...


----------



## --Freeride-- (4. September 2013)

Wo gibt es denn die Hope Spanner? hab mal auf die Schnelle gesucht aber nichts gefunden...


----------



## scylla (4. September 2013)

schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Nein, ich sage das nicht, weil ich mit Hope Artikeln Handel. ...


----------



## BigJohn (4. September 2013)

VIelleicht wollte das Internet deinen Geldbeutel schützen. Ich meine die sind ziemlich teuer.


----------



## --Freeride-- (4. September 2013)

Genau das wollte ich herausfinden, das On One Bundle liegt schon im Einkaufswagen...
Da hätte es mich schon interessiert, was die Hopespanner kosten und vor allem wo man sie bekommt...

Wäre also super zu Wissen...
Kann ich vorne einfach einen Shimano HR-Spanner verwenden? oder ist der zu dick vom Durchmesser? Die Shimano Spanner funktionieren mit großem Abstand am besten... nur für hinten gibt es da nichts passendes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (4. September 2013)

Vor allem müssten die mitgelieferten funktionieren, sonst braucht man sie ja nicht liefern.
Ausserdem gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass es an den Schnellspannern liegt.

Ich gehöre nicht zu den Leuten die Ihre eigenen Sachen über das Mass loben, weder ein Liteville, noch ein Fatty.


----------



## --Freeride-- (4. September 2013)

45$ bei fatbikes.com, sind also nicht SOOO teuer...


----------



## scylla (4. September 2013)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Ausserdem gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass es an den Schnellspannern liegt.



Ich gehe davon aus, dass es an den Schnellspannern liegt. Ansonsten kann ich mir nicht erklären, warum es funktioniert seit ich die Hope Teile habe, da ich außer den Schnellspannern nichts geändert habe.

Ich habe 35 Teuros für die Hope Spanner bezahlt.
Kein Schnäppchen, aber das war mir meine Sicherheit definitiv wert 

Gelieferte Teile, die eben nicht funktionieren, hatte ich schon genug. Daher gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass es funktionieren "muss", nur weil es geliefert wird


----------



## BigJohn (4. September 2013)

Naja 35â¬ finde ich noch ok. Ich hatte mal irgendwas fÃ¼r 70â¬ gesehen, aber das waren vermutlich Salsa.


----------



## Staanemer (4. September 2013)

Ich müsste jetzt nachschauen, geschätzt tauchte das Problem das erste Mal nach 200 km auf, irgendwann im Mai beim ersten Fatty. Das HR löste sich während der Fahrt und stand dann schief, die Bremse schliff und es ging nicht von selbst wieder in die richtige Position.

Dieses Problem habe seit ich dem Zuknallen nicht mehr.
Ich dachte auch, dass es mit zugeknallten Spannern funktioniert, zumindest vor vielen vielen Kilometern. Die Spanner lösen sich ja auch nicht, sind während und nach der Tour genauso fest wie am Anfang. Es ist im ersten Moment kein Fehler festzustellen. Bis man den Abrieb auf der Achse findet. Also bewegt sich die Achse doch noch und arbeitet sich langsam in den Rahmen ein.
Wenn ich recht darüber nachdenke, habe ich das Fatty vor dem Urlaub zerlegt und gereinigt. Diese bedeutet, dass der Abrieb erst auf den letzten 100-150 km entstanden ist.

Sorry, aber für so nen Kinderkram, dass eine Lieferung keine Funktion voraussetzt, habe ich keine Zeit.
Ich denke, Du hast verstanden, was ich meine.

Zumindest bei meinem zwei Fatty´s fällt auf, dass die Achsaufnahme der Ausfallenden deutlich zu groß sind. Besonders vorne hat die Achse vor und zurück Spiel, der Spanner allein muss das Rad in seiner Position halten.
Hinten ist es ähnlich, die Schleifspuren des Spanners gehen zwar nur hoch und runter, das Rad selbst war aber oft nach links verdreht. Das sieht man auch am Lack, auf der anderen Seite.

Sowas sehe ich beim Fatty zum ersten Mal, bei meine anderen Rädern sitzt die Achse sauber im Ausfallende, der Spanner verhindert bloss, dass das Rad herausfällt. Im Hardtail und im Rennrad hab ich sogar Alu-Schnellspanner. Ja, mit Druck kann ich das Rad dort auch schief einspannen, aber beim öffnen des Spanners fällt die Achse automatisch in die richtige Position im Ausfallende. Beim beiden Fatty´s nicht, vorne ist das erwähnte Spiel und hinten hebt immer die Zahnkranzseite ab. 

Da hinzu kommt, dass das Alu des Schaltauges nicht einen Kratzer hat. Das Alu ist also besonders hart und gibt der Verzahnung des Spanners keinen Halt. Demzufolge muß die Innenseite die ganze Kraft aufnehmen. Das würde auch erklären, warum das Problem immer links auftritt.
Und nicht vergessen, ich hab fast 0,1t fahrfertig und benutze nicht gerade asphaltierte Radwege.

Es ist durchaus möglich, dass andere Spanner unter diesen Vorraussetzungen besser funktionieren, dennoch lösen sie das Problem nicht. Als die Fatty Spanner neu waren hielten sie ja auch, naja, immerhin 200 km.

Das Problem ist demnach definitiv konstruktionsbedingt am Rahmen zu suchen oder wahrscheinlich ganz simpel am Schaltauge.

Irgendwer sagte mal: nur weil eine Lösung funktioniert ist es noch lang nicht die Richtige.

Leider ist das nicht einzige Problem das beim Fatty auftritt. Da macht sich dann halt doch der im Vergleich günstige Kaufpreis bemerkbar.


----------



## --Freeride-- (4. September 2013)

Die Naben selbst sind aber ok und halten, da fällt nichts auseinander oder?
Das Spanner Problem würde ich von vorne herein mit Hope-Spannern lösen.

Die Laufradqualität ist soweit ich gelesen habe auch nicht die beste aber Zentrieren kann ich, das ist schnell erledigt. 

Was gibt es sonst noch für Probleme?
Platzen die Felgen auf oder verbiegen die Naben?

Rahmen und Gabel sind doch sicher sehr stabil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellerpfeil (4. September 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich habe 35 Teuros für die Hope Spanner bezahlt.
> Kein Schnäppchen, aber das war mir meine Sicherheit definitiv wert



Das seh ich aber wirklich etwas anders. Sicher sind das nur einfache Dreh- und Frästeile. Die werden aber in UK hergestellt, sind sehr schön gemacht und völlig ohne Plastik. Ob die Salsa´s für den doppelten Preis in den USA hergestellt werden, möchte ich bezweifeln.


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. September 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass es an den Schnellspannern liegt. Ansonsten kann ich mir nicht erklären, warum es funktioniert seit ich die Hope Teile habe, da ich außer den Schnellspannern nichts geändert habe.



Japp, liegt definitiv an den Spannern. Die Leute in UK haben dasselbe Problem.


----------



## Staanemer (4. September 2013)

Das ist nicht ganz korrekt, aber sehr interessant. Hier ein Zitat:

1. QR skewers coming loose (I have not experienced this).

2. Hub endcaps coming loose (unscrewed). On both front and rear hubs, the axle is threaded. A cap threads onto the axle and covers the face of the cartridge bearing. Flats are provided for a 15 mm pedal wrench or cone wrench, and a 5 mm hex fits inside the end of the axle. Blue loctite is the fix. One of mine was loose (finger tight) and hasn't come loose once loctited.


Grob zusammengefasst geht es um zwei Themen, die durcheinandergewürfelt werden:

- die Schnellspanner gehen von selbst auf
- die Naben gehen auf, vorne wie hinten

Die Gewinde der Endkappen der Naben sollen entfettet und mit Sicherungslack versehen werden.
Ebenso der Schnellspanner, eventuell eine zweite Mutter auf das Gewinde.

Das Problem mit den Naben habe ich auch, selbstöffnende Schnellspanner habe ich nicht. Das wären aus meiner Sicht also drei Probleme.

Nach einem Bericht weiss On One nichts von Problemen mit den Schnellspannern.


----------



## scylla (4. September 2013)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Zumindest bei meinem zwei Fatty´s fällt auf, dass die Achsaufnahme der Ausfallenden deutlich zu groß sind. Besonders vorne hat die Achse vor und zurück Spiel, der Spanner allein muss das Rad in seiner Position halten.
> Hinten ist es ähnlich, die Schleifspuren des Spanners gehen zwar nur hoch und runter, das Rad selbst war aber oft nach links verdreht. Das sieht man auch am Lack, auf der anderen Seite.
> 
> Sowas sehe ich beim Fatty zum ersten Mal, bei meine anderen Rädern sitzt die Achse sauber im Ausfallende, der Spanner verhindert bloss, dass das Rad herausfällt. Im Hardtail und im Rennrad hab ich sogar Alu-Schnellspanner. Ja, mit Druck kann ich das Rad dort auch schief einspannen, aber beim öffnen des Spanners fällt die Achse automatisch in die richtige Position im Ausfallende. Beim beiden Fatty´s nicht, vorne ist das erwähnte Spiel und hinten hebt immer die Zahnkranzseite ab.
> ...



Bei mir kam der hintere Schnellspanner direkt nach der ersten Hälfte der ersten Tour lose, so dass das Hinterrad schief drin hing und die Bremse schliff (daher hab ich's auch beim Hochfahren dann bemerkt). Auf der zweiten Tour fiel mir dann das Vorderrad fast raus, weil sich auch dort der Schnellspanner gelöst hatte. 
Ich hatte beide Schnellspanner von Anfang an gut zugeknallt. Danach hab ich öfters kontrolliert und sofort nachgespannt, wenn es wieder lose war. 
Es sind bei mir also ganz eindeutig die Schnellspanner, die sich von alleine lösen, und die Hope Schnellspanner tun das nun nicht mehr.

Dass die Aufnahmen für die Achsstummelchen an der Nabe etwas "groß" ausfallen und das Material der Ausfallenden wohl nicht so ganz mit den Naben "harmoniert" ist an meinem 456C genauso. Hier hat ein Tune Schnellspanner und eine Tune Nabe hinten nicht funktioniert. Die Tune Nabe hat eine Alu-"Verzahnung", die sich in die Ausfallenden nicht richtig eingraben kann, und der Tune-Schnellspanner klemmt zu schwach (hat ein wenig gedauert, bis ich kapiert hatte, dass es nicht ein Fehler der Nabe war ). Es fiel zwar nichts raus und verschob sich auch nicht, aber es hat mich durch Knarzen zum Wahnsinn getrieben. Schnellspanner-Wechsel hat das Knarzen reduziert, und nachdem ich mir jetzt mit einer anderen Nabe ordentliche Kerben in die Ausfallenden geritzt habe, knarzt jetzt auch mit der Tune Nabe gar nichts mehr.

Daher bin ich ganz zuversichtlich, dass am Fatty das "Problem" mit den stärkeren Schnellspannern endgültig behoben ist. Neue Laufräder (mit Hope Naben) kommen eh auch noch, dann dürfte es sich ein für alle Male komplett erledigt haben. 

Meine Naben haben bis jetzt noch keine Probleme gemacht, außer dass ich den Freilauf nervig laut finde (ist der Hope Freilauf aber auch).

Ich finde nach wie vor am Rahmen keinen Fehler. Es muss nicht immer teuer sein, um gut zu sein. 
Die mitgelieferten Anbauteile sind imo aber alle recht minderwertig, daher würde ich mir das Rolling Chassis auch nicht nochmal kaufen, sondern eher den Rahmen einzeln.

Ich bin wahrlich auch kein Fanboy, wenn was nicht taugt, dann sag ich das auch 

    @schnellerpfeil
bekommen die Fatsno Naben eigentlich auch den feiner verzahnten Freilauf mit 40 Zähnen? Weißt du da was? (Lohnt es sich, darauf zu warten?)


----------



## zoomer (4. September 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Meine Naben haben bis jetzt noch keine Probleme gemacht, außer dass ich den Freilauf nervig laut finde (ist der Hope Freilauf aber auch).



Ich mag den Freilaufsound der On One.
Meine Hope Singlespeed mit den neuen, schwächeren Federn ist
wirklich etwas leiser 
(Ausserdem hab ich immer weisse Dinger im Ohr und höre Podcasts,
da bemerke ich auch die Fatty Reifengeräusche nicht so stark wie meine
Mitmenschen)


Ehrlich gesagt hab ich mich während meiner gesamten Bikekarriere
noch nie für die Spannung meiner Schnellspanner interessiert, und
noch nie ein Problem damit gehabt.

Die OO Spanner sind bei mir niemals aufgegangen.
Und wenn ich sie bewusst fest anknalle knarzt es so, dass ich Angst
um meine Nabenlager bekomme.



Da die Spanner sich hier nie lösen, sind sie also bei mir, jedenfalls nicht
das einzige Problem.
Seit dem Entfetten und Auftragen von Carbonfriktionspaste, halten die
Achsen nun auch viel besser, wenn auch noch nicht 100%ig.

Wenn aber, mal anders rum gesehen, sich das Ausfallende, trotz Spanner,
von der Achse abheben kann, obwohl hier ständig 90 kg den Rahmen von
oben auf die Achse pressen,
dann stimmt da noch was anderes nicht.

Ich hätte spontan gesagt dass die beiden Berührungsflächen am Ausfallende,
innen die Alufläche vom Rahmen und aussen die Oberfläche des Schaltauges,
nicht plan/parallel zueinander stehen,
sondern leicht konisch mit der Verjüngung nach unten.
(Hab's leider immer noch nicht nachgemessen)
Dann könnten die leichten Bewegungen im Betrieb dazu führen dass sich die
geklemmte Achse langsam herausarbeitet.


Die Idee mit den losen Achsadaptern aus dem UK Forum ist aber auch,
oder zusätzlich, recht schlüssig,
und könnte zu ähnlichen Auswirkungen führen.

Da werde ich auch mal nachsehen wenn ich wieder bei Fatty bin.
Wären ja wohl auch die ersten Naben, bei denen ich mir es hätte verkneifen
können, sie soweit zu zerlegen dass ich unter die Lagerdichtungen schauen
konnte.


----------



## mtbhb (5. September 2013)

Laut Website von TNT ist mein Rad noch unterwegs, aber laut meiner Frau hat Hermes heute das Rad geliefert!?

Egal. Hauptsache da. Leider noch lang hin bis Feierabend.

Was die Probleme angeht. Ich habe ja noch ein Cube AMS 150 Pro. Letztes Jahr ist mir nach knapp 3 Monaten der Freilauf 
zerrissen. Mitten im Urlaub am Gardasee. Soll wohl häufiger vorgekommen sein. Beim AMS 110 meiner Frau löst sich dauernd das Schaltauge. Auch sonst ist die Verarbeitung nicht so doll. 

Was ich damit sagen will: keiner ist perfekt.

Und es kommt auf den Einsatz an.


----------



## kwark (5. September 2013)

Hi!
Bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine Probleme mit dem Schnellspanner, mag die Dinger aber generell nicht so gerne... 
Hier meine Lösung:


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. September 2013)

Aha. Du bist kein Freund großer Worte, was? 

Magst du verraten, was genau du gemacht hast und wie es dir taugt?


----------



## kwark (5. September 2013)

Stimmt, fahre und bastele lieber 

Die Achse hat für den Schnellspanner eine 5mm Bohrung, das ist der Innendurchmesser für ein M6 Innengewinde. 
Die Schrauben habe ich von meiner Superstar Nabe geliehen, da ist das genau so. 
Werde am WE durch den Harz fahren und die ganze Geschichte testen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. September 2013)

Also einfach ein Gewinde reingeschnitten...?
Wie lang sind denn die Schrauben etwa?

Hoffentlich klappt´s ohne Ausfall. 
Nimm die Spanner sicherheitshalber mit, damit die Tour nicht frühzeitig endet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (5. September 2013)

HAt sich erledigt.

ray


----------



## kwark (5. September 2013)

Genau..
habe ca. 35mm geschnitten, die Schrauben sind ungefähr 25mm.
Klar, den Schnellspanner nehme ich zur Sicherheit mit.


----------



## zoomer (5. September 2013)

kwark schrieb:


> Hi!
> Bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine Probleme mit dem Schnellspanner, mag die Dinger aber generell nicht so gerne...
> Hier meine Lösung:







Ich habe an allen anderen Rädern die Schnellspanner durch die
Schraubbaren von Mounty Special (?) ersetzt.
Zuverlässig, leichter und schöner.

Sowas würde ich dann am Fatty natürlich auch hinmachen, wenn
es die mal in 135/170 gibt.


----------



## kwark (5. September 2013)

Jau, die Mounty Dinger benutze ich sonst auch. Am dicken habe ich vorne einen.


----------



## zoomer (5. September 2013)

kwark schrieb:


> Jau, die Mounty Dinger benutze ich sonst auch. Am dicken habe ich vorne einen.



Hab gerade keinen mehr übrig,
aber gut zu wissen dass der 135er passt.

(Wollte ich noch testen, da es doch immer hiess die Fatty Spanner
wären unterschiedlich dick)


----------



## kwark (5. September 2013)

Passen, sind sogar 6mm zu lang.


----------



## mtbhb (5. September 2013)

Toll, Paket da, aber kein Vorderrad dabei!

Nach über 3 Wochen warten kommt nur die Hälfte an. Klasse


----------



## Staanemer (5. September 2013)

Das Vorderrad war bei mir in einem extra Karton. Eventuell fehlt da noch ein Paket


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. September 2013)

mtbhb schrieb:


> Toll, Paket da, aber kein Vorderrad dabei





mtbhb schrieb:


> Laut Website von TNT ist mein Rad noch unterwegs, aber laut meiner Frau hat Hermes heute das Rad geliefert!?





Staanemer schrieb:


> Das Vorderrad war bei mir in einem extra Karton. Eventuell fehlt da noch ein Paket



Vielleicht kommt dein VR mit TNT?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (5. September 2013)

Beim Bundle waren die Räder, Reifen, Schläuche, etc. beide extra im
kleineren Karton.
Das ist jedenfalls bitter !




kwark schrieb:


> Stimmt, fahre und bastele lieber
> 
> Die Achse hat für den Schnellspanner eine 5mm Bohrung, das ist der Innendurchmesser für ein M6 Innengewinde.
> Die Schrauben habe ich von meiner Superstar Nabe geliehen, da ist das genau so.
> Werde am WE durch den Harz fahren und die ganze Geschichte testen.



Jetzt check ich es erst.
Dafür einen fätten


----------



## mtbhb (5. September 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt dein VR mit TNT?



So, habe dann mal bei on-one nachgefragt. Es sollen 2 Pakete sein, da eines zu schwer wäre. 

Ok.

Auf den Lieferschein geschaut und die Tracknummer verglichen. Die Nummer hatte ich nicht, sondern die nachfolgende Nummer. Daher meine Verwirrung, dass das Paket schon da ist, obwohl ich noch nach der zweiten Nummer geschaut habe. Das ist noch nicht im Depot.

Hätten sie mir alle Trackingnummern gegeben, wäre da keine Verwirrung gewesen.

Egal.

Teil des Fatty ist schon zusammen gebaut.

Oh mein Gott was ist das für ein Reifen 

Wenn man den in der Hand hält kommt der einem ja riesig vor. Ich hatte ja einige Bilder gesehen und Videos. Aber in echt wirkt der ja noch gigantischer.

Mit dem Reifen könnte ich glatt mal versuchen von Douz nach Ksar Ghilane (Tunesien) zu fahren. Direktroute. Habe ich mit meiner Enduro nie geschafft.

Dann hoffe ich mal auf mein Vorderrad bis zum Wochenende.


----------



## scylla (5. September 2013)

@kwark
auch ne schöne idee! 
ich drück die daumen, dass es hält


----------



## Staanemer (5. September 2013)

Das dumme ist: man gewöhnt sich dran. Plötzlich sind 4" völlig normal und die anderen extrem schmal.

Der On One Support wird anscheinend ständig verbessert. Das nenn ich mal einen logischen Ablauf mit persönlichem Kontakt: 
Zuerst bekommt man ca. 19 Stunden nach der Anfrage eine vorgefertigte Mail mit einer Danksagung, einer Ticketnummer und was zum lesen, sowie die Info, dass man sich normalerweise in 24 Stunden melden wird.
Kurz darauf die nächste vorgefertigte Mail mit Zugangsdaten zu einem Supportcenter.
Nett, da kann ich dann heute noch lesen, was ich vor vier Tagen als Mail geschrieben habe. Was würde ich jetzt bloß ohne Supportcenter machen?

Das ganze kann man natürlich übertreffen: für eine Antwort zur vorhandenen Ticketnummer erhält man eine weitere Danksagung mit einer weiteren Ticketnummer.


----------



## scylla (5. September 2013)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Das dumme ist: man gewöhnt sich dran. Plötzlich sind 4" völlig normal und die anderen extrem schmal.



 kann ich bestätigen 

wie war das noch mal in den asterix comics mit dem haus, das irre macht?


----------



## ndg (5. September 2013)

Hi !

Also ich kann  nicht meckern , am Donnerstag Abends hab ich  mein one one fatty bundle (rolling chassis ) per internet bestellt , bezahlung ueber  Paypal ,  am Dienstag den 3. 9  angekommen , vor montiert . am mittwoch  Schaltung , Bremsen Tretlager usw. montiert , erste Probefahrt um    23.30  !!! Fährt sich Geil!!!!!! jetzt geht mir nur noch eine Kettenführung ab  dann kann ich auh die ganz kleinen und großen Ritzel fahren .  

Hoffendlich krig ich dass morgen noch hin ....... dann gehts am Sammmstag suf die ersten Singletrails .


MfG.  NdG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (6. September 2013)

ndg schrieb:


> erste Probefahrt um    23.30  !!! Fährt sich Geil!!!!!!



Glückwunsch zum Fatty


----------



## scylla (6. September 2013)

ndg schrieb:


> dann gehts am Sammmstag suf die ersten Singletrails



viel Spaß mit dem Fatty


----------



## Xtrainer (6. September 2013)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Das dumme ist: man gewöhnt sich dran. Plötzlich sind 4" völlig normal und die anderen extrem schmal.
> .



Super wird das Gefühl unterstützt man(n) nach der Tour direkt aufs City Rad steigst..


----------



## mtbhb (7. September 2013)

Am Freitag kam dann ja auch mein Vorderrad an. Ok, völlig platt, aber man hat ja eine Luftpumpe.

Also alles aus den Paketen raus geholt und mit Zusammenbau angefangen. Mich hätte eigentlich schon die Schraube, die am Boden des großen Kartons lag, stutzig machen sollen.

Nachdem ich alles angebaut hatte und auch Luft auf dem Vorderradreifen war, machte mich das Schaltwerk stutzig. Das hing doch viel zu dicht am Zahnkranz. Seltsam. Wollte dann die Stellschraube dafür suchen und sah dann die Bescherung. Abgebrochen. Kann man auf den Bilder auch ganz gut erkennen.

Der Bremsschlauch hinten ist auch nicht richtig fixiert und ich glaub, richtig viel Bremsflüssigkeit ist da auch niht drin. Ich kann den Hebel bis an den Griff ziehen.

Leider konnte ich in Bremen kein Schaltwerk auftreiben. Nun werde ich wohl eins online bestellen. Natürlich nicht bei on-one. 

Denen habe ich zwar eine Mail geschrieben, aber da wird wohl nix kommen.

Kann mir einer sagen, welche Sram X5 das ist? Es gibt die in kurz, mittel und lang.

QS sieht anders aus.


----------



## Stinkmarder (7. September 2013)

mtbhb schrieb:


> ,,,
> Kann mir einer sagen, welche Sram X5 das ist? Es gibt die in kurz, mittel und lang.
> 
> ...



*Rear Mech* 
Sram X5 Rear Mech 
Speed: 10 Speed
Colour: Black
Cage: Medium


----------



## Staanemer (7. September 2013)

Die haben das Schaltwerk montiert geschickt?

Die Plastikclipse sind Dreck (Sorry, aber sind sie einfach). 
Alle frühzeitig durch Kabelbinder ersetzen.


----------



## mtbhb (7. September 2013)

Stinkmarder schrieb:


> *Rear Mech*
> Sram X5 Rear Mech
> Speed: 10 Speed
> Colour: Black
> Cage: Medium



Hui, ging das fix.

Dann bestell ich das jetzt online. Danke.


----------



## mtbhb (7. September 2013)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Die haben das Schaltwerk montiert geschickt?
> 
> Die Plastikclipse sind Dreck (Sorry, aber sind sie einfach).
> Alle frühzeitig durch Kabelbinder ersetzen.



Ja, monitiert geliefert. 

Klippse sind da nicht dran. Die haben einfach einen Kabelbinder vergessen.


----------



## Staanemer (7. September 2013)

Meine Herren, ich dachte, Michael, Larry und Garry hätten wenigstens etwas dazugelernt.

Ach, was wundere ich mich eigentlich, mache gerade ja wieder die Bekanntschaft mit der schnellen Auffassungsgabe bei On One.

Fünf Tage nach meiner Anfrage soll ich Bilder des Problems schicken...was heisst auf Englisch: Schau mal nach oben, Du Trottel?

Schreib sie an (bekommst dann auch ein Supportticket  ) und hohle einen 25 Pfund Gutschein raus.
Bestell Dir das Schaltwerk gleich in Lang und prüfe vorher, dass das Ausfallende nichts abbekommen hat.

PS: das Schaltwerk bekommst Du hier im bikemarkt in komplett schwarz, sieht am Fatty besser aus als grau.


----------



## wartool (7. September 2013)

oder kauf gleich in x7 type 2!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (8. September 2013)

Oh, ich dachte an das x9. Auf jeden Fall Type 2.


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. September 2013)

Könnte mir bitte jemand mit einem Foto von oben auf die Kettenblätter der Kurbel aushelfen und messen, bei welcher Kettenlinie das innere und mittlere Blatt jeweils liegen?
Und: Wo liegt jeweils die Kette bei geradem Verlauf auf der Kassette?

Es geht um die Frage der richtigen Kurbel für mich, da ich 1fach fahren will.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## BigJohn (8. September 2013)

Bilder gibts von deinem Rad aber schon mal, oder? Nicht, dass es ihm ergeht wie deinem letzten On One...


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. September 2013)

Bilder gibt´s natürlich, wenn´s fertig ist! 
Das ganze ist schon sehr masochistisch angelegt, 
mir fehlen Kurbel und Gabel in Fatbike-Abmessung, 
der Rest liegt seit langem nahezu vollständig hier...


----------



## Staanemer (9. September 2013)

Oh, das ist ja sehr nett: beide automatisch erzeugten Support Tickets wurden heute nach einer Woche ohne Lösung von On One auf gelöst (solved) gesetzt.


----------



## zoomer (9. September 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> .... mir fehlen .... Gabel in Fatbike-Abmessung,
> ....




Muss sagen dass mir, nach einigen Fahrten auf meinen 29ern ohne verlängerten
Gabeloffset, die extralangen 51 mm am AMS 29 und die 55 (?) mm am Fatty
doch besser gefallen.
Trotz gefühltem, leichten Untersteuern, ist es mir insgesamt doch angenehmer.

Von daher - wenn Du jetzt schon wochenlang so brav gewartet hast - kommt's
auf die 3 Wochen (???), bis On One die Carbongabel bringt, auch nicht mehr an.




Edith :
Sehe gerade, seit 2014 hat Salsa die Gabeln für Beargrease und Mukluk
auch mit, immerhin, 51 mm Offset.


----------



## mtbhb (10. September 2013)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Oh, das ist ja sehr nett: beide automatisch erzeugten Support Tickets wurden heute nach einer Woche ohne Lösung von On One auf gelöst (solved) gesetzt.



Aha, ich habe noch nicht mal ein Ticket erhalten. Vielleicht sollte ich das mal über "Gesichtsbuch" versuchen. Wozu gibt es denn "social media" im Neuland.


----------



## --Freeride-- (10. September 2013)

Hat noch niemand eine gute Quelle für die Hope Spanner aufgetan? gibt es die nicht bei Hibike auf Anfrage? Würde ungern in den USA bestellen, was ja auch vollkommen schwachsinnig ist wenn die Dinger aus UK kommen...


----------



## --Freeride-- (10. September 2013)

kwark schrieb:


> Stimmt, fahre und bastele lieber
> 
> Die Achse hat für den Schnellspanner eine 5mm Bohrung, das ist der Innendurchmesser für ein M6 Innengewinde.
> Die Schrauben habe ich von meiner Superstar Nabe geliehen, da ist das genau so.
> Werde am WE durch den Harz fahren und die ganze Geschichte testen.



Wie halten die Schrauben? Die Lösung ist nicht schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubation (10. September 2013)

--Freeride-- schrieb:


> Hat noch niemand eine gute Quelle für die Hope Spanner aufgetan? gibt es die nicht bei Hibike auf Anfrage? Würde ungern in den USA bestellen, was ja auch vollkommen schwachsinnig ist wenn die Dinger aus UK kommen...



 @schnellerpfeil könnte an der Quelle sein. Oder die letzten Hopes waren nur eine eigene Bestellung für sein Fatbike. 

Ich wollte ihn auch mal wieder anrufen und hätte dann auch nach den Spannern gefragt. Aber er kann sich ja selbst hier dazu äussern.  


Thomas


----------



## kwark (10. September 2013)

Bis jetzt ist alles gut.


----------



## schnellerpfeil (10. September 2013)

cubation schrieb:


> @schnellerpfeil könnte an der Quelle sein. Oder die letzten Hopes waren nur eine eigene Bestellung für sein Fatbike.
> 
> Ich wollte ihn auch mal wieder anrufen und hätte dann auch nach den Spannern gefragt. Aber er kann sich ja selbst hier dazu äussern.
> 
> ...



Ich bestelle ziemlich regelmäßig bei Hope und kann dann gerne das ein oder andere mit bestellen. Ich sage aber gleich...Ich bin aber kein online Shop. Das heißt, meine Logistik ist nicht auf Rekordgeschwindigkeit ausgelegt.


----------



## cubation (10. September 2013)

schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Ich bestelle ziemlich regelmäßig bei Hope und kann dann gerne das ein oder andere mit bestellen. Ich sage aber gleich...Ich bin aber kein online Shop. Das heißt, meine Logistik ist nicht auf Rekordgeschwindigkeit ausgelegt.



Dafür stimmt am Ende das Endprodukt! Beim Laufradbau. Und der persönliche Service ist auch super!  Wenn es bei mir neue Spanner werden sollen. Rufe ich mal wieder bei dir durch. 


Thomas


----------



## mtbhb (11. September 2013)

So, nun haben sie gestern das Schaltwerk rausgeschickt. Aber mit der Royal Mail! Das wird dann sicherlich noch ein paar Wochen dauern. Gutschein gabs "noch" keinen. Aber den leier ich auch noch raus.

Das gleiche Schaltwerk hatte ich online schon bestellt, aber so wie das aussieht, wird das auch wieder nichts mehr vor dem Wochenende.

Leider hatte ich den Tipp mit dem Bikemarkt hier überlesen. Wie doof von mir.

Werde aber erstmal das X5 nehmen und dann mal fahren. Das Ding steht in der Garage und ich kann nicht damit fahren. Das nervt.....


----------



## Staanemer (11. September 2013)

Es tut mir schon etwas leid, aber bei Wikipedia neben dem Begriff "Unfähig" steht definitiv ein Link zur On One Website.

Ich meine das ernst: ich frage mich tatsächlich, wie so eine Firma im Markt rentabel überleben kann. Ja, es ich nicht das teuerste Bike auf dem Markt, ok, war ja auch nur zum testen gedacht, ob mir ein Fatbike gefällt oder nicht.

Nur hat das Teil nunmal Probleme, dazu brauche ich den Support. Das was dieser leistet ist an Dämlichkeit nicht zu übertreffen.

Ich habe das Bike schon aufgerüstet mit X9 Type 2 Schaltung und besseren Bremsen.
Zur Optimierung brauche ich noch einen Vorbau, andere Reifen und komplette 2-fach Schaltung. Nur ganz ehrlich, ich habe keine Lust beim Supprt und den Haltbarkeitsproblemem noch in das Rad zu investieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (11. September 2013)

was haben sie denn jetzt schon wieder angestellt?


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. September 2013)

Ich habe das gerade nicht auf dem Schirm. Was ist denn dein konkretes Problem, mit dem du dich an sie wenden wolltest?


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. September 2013)

Immer noch das defekte Schaltwerk, denke ich....

Was ist aus Marcos angerissener Gabel geworden?....lebt das Teil noch?


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. September 2013)

Servus Jens! 

Ich glaube, die lebt noch. Die wird er wohl dann gleich gegen was Hochwertiges ersetzen...


----------



## Staanemer (11. September 2013)

Das ist nicht ein Problem, sondern der ganze Ablauf. Es widerstrebt mir es solche Firmen weiterhin zu unterstützen.

Der Ablauf sah grob so aus:

- nach Anfrage habe ich im Januar bestellt und bezahlt. Nach Auskunft sind die Stückzahlen begrenzt, deshalb früh bestellt und bezahlt
- bei Lieferung im April waren 40 Stück am Lager
- der erste Rahmen war am Ausfallende verbogen (schlecht verpackt, ist heute immer noch so, nichts dazugelernt), Sattel war so alt, dass er schon gelb wurde. Ausserdem war es der Falsche
- Probefahrt, das Hinterrad verdreht sich das erste Mal
- auf extremen, wirklich extremen Nachdruck, per Mail sollte ich einen Austausch bekommen
- E-Mail Antworten zu der Zeit dauerten immer 3-5 Tage
- das Rad zurückgeschickt
- der Austausch sollte 2-3 Wochen dauern, obwohl "in Stock"
- das Rad wurde billiger bei gehobenerer Ausstattung (Kette, Sattel, Lenker, Vorbau). Werden Frühbesteller hier bestraft?
- neues Fatty bestellt (das billigere), das Alte sollte gutgeschrieben werden
- das neue Fatty ist da, Karton wieder beschädigt, aber das Ausfallende hat bis auf Lackkratzer überlebt
- die Gutschrift erfolgte nicht, ich habe zwei Fatty´s bezahlt (noch mehr Kleinigkeiten)
- mit Nachdruck erfolgt nach 2 Wochen die Gutschrift des zweiten billigeren Fatty´s
- dann musste ich denen mal erklären, dass sie die falsche Rechnungsnummer gutgeschrieben haben
- Drohung mit dem Anwalt verhalf mit zur korrekten Gutschrift des ersten defekten Fatty´s
- den zuerst versprochenen Gutschein für die Flecken auf den Felgen bekam ich nicht
- die Flecken auf den Felgen sind plötzlich normal

Jetzt geht´s weiter mit dem zweiten Fatty:

- die Reifen fahren sich unglaublich schnell ab, kann ja normal sein
- die Hinterradnabe ist offen, der Freilauf lose. Ein Klacken beim Aufsitzen
- je weiter sich die Reifen abfahren, desto übler wird das Lenkverhalten, um das auszugleichen braucht der Reifen mehr Druck, wo liegt hier die Sinn eines Fatbikes?
- Lackqualität ist übel, Rahmen abgeklebt am Sitzrohr, Kettenstreben, Oberrohr , Steuerrohr
- der Vorlauf ist größer, warum? Damit passen eigentlich keine anderen Gabeln...
- das erste Mal Späne auf der Hinterachse, der Hinterrad sitzt nach Sprüngen oder groben Abfahrten schief
- Spanner extrem angezogen, jetzt geht es
- längeren Vorbau montiert um das Lenkverhalten auszugleichen, klappt
- wieder schiefes Hinterrad, Spanner angezogen bis kurz vorm Bruch den Hebels
- Hinterradnabe wieder offen, diesmal die andere Seite
- ab jetzt scheint es zu passen: das Hinterrad sitzt fest, das Lenkverhalten ist Ok, also ab in die Alpen
- wieder Späne auf der Hinterachse, die Achse arbeitet sich langsam in das Ausfallende
- Hinterradnabe wieder offen
- Lenkverhalten wieder extrem nervös, Ursache unbekannt. Entweder öffnet sich langsam die Vorderradnabe oder es liegt wieder am Reifen

Und wieder Support:

- Supportanfrage per E-Mail am Montagabend mit Bildern von der Hinterachse
- Ticketnummer, Hinweis auf Antwort innerhalb 24 Stunden und Zugang zum Supportforum am Dienstagabend
- auf Nachfrage zweite Ticketnummer
- zwei Ticketnummern bedeuten auch zwei Einträge im Supportforum
- das Supportforum ist komplett ohne Inhalt, keine FAQ´s, keine Tipps, nur meine Tickets
- Donnerstag kommen per Mail die Surveys (Zufriedenheitsabfrage) zu den beiden Tickets
- nach Beantwortung des Survey werden die Tickes ohne Lösung geschlossen
- Nachfrage von mir per Mail, was das soll
- am Freitag Antwort von Garry, er bräuchte Bilder. Dezenter Hinweis, dass die Bilder in der ersten Mail waren und im Supportforum im ersten Ticket zu sehen sind
- darauf heute neues Ticket (Nummer drei), wegen der selben Anfrage
- Endlich Antwort: das übliche "sorry for that" (kenne ich schon aus April, da geb ich einen ******* drauf) man würde, nach Rückfrage mit der Technik, mir neue Schnellspanner schicken
- Hinweis von mir, dass dies das Problem nur auf Zeit lösen wird und das eigentlich ein neuer Rahmen fällig wäre, da das Ausfallende immer schmaler wird


Ich möchte diesen Winter Fatbike fahren. Die Spike-Reifen dazu liegen hier.
Wenn On One jetzt mal langsam nicht die Kurve kriegt bin ich weg. Fatboy und Beargrease Carbon sind sehr interessant.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. September 2013)

Heftig, das ist ein krasser Verlauf.....da braucht man Humor und gute Nerven.

Wie ist es mit der Steifigkeit des Rahmens........wenn man sich seitlich neben das schräggestellte Rad stellt und mit einem Fuß gegen das Tretlager drückt.....ist da der Rahmen steif?


----------



## scylla (11. September 2013)

unschöne Sache im Ganzen, ich kann verstehen, dass du angepisst bist 

Dennoch würde ich einige Sachen, die du bemängelst, nicht ganz so tragisch sehen:
- Lackqualität: überall bei On-One dasselbe, ist ausreichend bekannt und lässt sich in den entsprechenden Foren im Vorhinein rausfinden
- Reifen fahren sich schnell ab: ist halt so, das ist kein Mängel in dem Sinne, sondern eher Pech. Aber was sollte man erwarten von Reifen, die halb soviel kosten wie die Konkurrenz.
- komisches Lenkverhalten: ist halt ein Fatbike, und wenn die Reifen dann auch noch runter sind kann On-One da auch nix dafür.
- Gabelvorlauf: bekommt man in der Artikelbeschreibung vor Kauf raus, und wenn das ein Problem ist, dann kauft man das Teil halt nicht
- Späne auf der Hinterachse, schiefe Hinterräder und lockernde Spanner: ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum du so lange damit weitergefahren bist, wenn du von dem Problem der sich lockernden Spanner wusstest. Die Spuren/Späne kommen imo mit ziemlicher Sicherheit von dieser Thematik. Ich hab das Problem innerhalb der ersten Tage als solches lokalisiert und hab dann einfach kurzen Prozess gemacht mit den Schnellspannern. Hättest du das auch getan hättest du nun wahrscheinlich deutlich weniger Ärger (sagt meine Glaskugel).

Es ist halt immer noch irgendwie ein Discount-Produkt und hinsichtlich der Erwartungshaltung sollte man sich auch etwas darauf einstellen 

Mit dem On-One Support hatte ich noch keine wirklichen Probleme. Vielleicht mal anrufen?
Ich hab als sie meinen 456C Rahmen "verbaselt" haben auch erst Mails geschrieben. Nach einem kurzen und sehr freundlichen Telefonat hatte sich die Sache dann aber gegessen und ich hatte meinen Rahmen innerhalb von 3-4 Tagen (=Versanddauer). 
Probier's mal aus, vielleicht tut sich dann bei dir auch endlich was!

Die Sache mit der sich selbst öffnenden Nabe finde ich auch ziemlich Mist!


----------



## zoomer (11. September 2013)

Sehe gerade dass die Fatties nicht weniger werden sondern mehr !

On One hat von allem Fatty Zeugs : lots in stock


----------



## zoomer (11. September 2013)

Und für die Singlespeed WM kann man das Fatty anscheinend auch gebrauchen :

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9702067169/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9705316920/in/set-72157635436289043


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. September 2013)

"Slow motion riders"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (11. September 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> unschöne Sache im Ganzen, ich kann verstehen, dass du angepisst bist
> 
> Dennoch würde ich einige Sachen, die du bemängelst, nicht ganz so tragisch sehen:
> - Lackqualität: überall bei On-One dasselbe, ist ausreichend bekannt und lässt sich in den entsprechenden Foren im Vorhinein rausfinden
> ...



Tja Scylla, ich finde Deine Aussagen immer total interessant. Aber irgendwie, ich weiss nicht genau, wie ich das schreiben soll, oberflächlich oder an am Kern vorbei, irgendwie nicht weitsichtig genug und auch selbstinterpretierend. So relativ unwichtige Dinge spielen bei Dir eine Rolle. Meiner Meinung nach wichtige Faktoren bei Dir wiederum nicht.

Ein sich selbst öffnende Nabe ist mir persönlich völlig egal. Was soll schon passieren? Man schraubt die Nabe wieder zu, eventuell etwas Loctite und das Thema hat sich erledigt. Keine große Sache und auch nicht Sicherheitsrelevant, bis hier ein Problem entsteht muss man die Nabe schon 6-7 mm öffnen. Das würden die Spanner überhaupt nicht zu lassen. Dann würde auch nichts weiter passieren als das Schmutz in den Freilauf käme. Völlig unproblematisch.

Thema Lackqualität, so muss ich sagen, dass nicht jeder Interessent sich stundenlang durch Foren liest um von anderen Produkten der selben Firma Rückschlüsse auf das Fatty zu ziehen. Deine Aussage liegt wohl eher daran, dass Du schon ein On One hast und Dich schon länger mit der Thematik beschäftigst.

Schnell abfahrende Reifen bemängle ich nicht. Sie sind auch kein Pech, sonder technisch bedingt. 
Ich bemängle jedoch das Lenkverhalten, dass mit weniger Profil deutlich schlechter wird. Ich rede auch hier nicht von abgefahrenen Reifen, noch gurke ich auf der Karkasse durch die Gegend. Der vordere Reifen ist zu 1/3 abgefahren, hat also noch 2/3 Profil (schon einmal mit hinten getauscht).
Bei einem Rad, bei dem sich das Fahrverhalten mit jedem Millimeter weniger Profil deutlich verschlechtert, rede ich definitiv von einer Fehlkonstruktion.
Sei der Reifen hier fehlkonstruiert oder die Geometrie, so lange ich nicht einen anderen Reifen gefahren bin kann ich das nicht beurteilen. Ich kann nur sagen, dass mir in 25 Jahren kein Rad begegnet ist, dass sein Lenkverhalten dermassen verändert, wenn man den Reifen im 1-2mm angefahren hat.
Der Rückschluss bedeutet dann, dass mann nach 1-2mm Reifenverschleiß neue Reifen kaufen muss, damit sich Rad weiterhin vernünftig fährt.

Dann erkläre mir doch bitte man die Vorteile und die Nachteile des Gabelvorlaufs. Soweit ich ich weiss verändert das virtuell den Lenkwinkel (Vorteil), was man aber auch über das Steuerrohr hätte erreichen können. Hat man aber komischerweise nicht gemacht, vielleicht weil es einfacher war die Gabel von 2012 neu zu konstruieren und das 2013 als Neuerung am Rad zu präsentieren wobei der Rahmen unverändert blieb. Seltsame Philosophie.

Und ich erkläre es Dir jetzt gerne zum (lass mich überlegen) vierten Mal: ich habe keine lockernden Schnellspanner, Du hast Sie, ich nicht. Die Späne sind innerhalb von 10 Tagen wieder aufgetreten. Woraus Du schliesst, dass ich die "lange so weitergefahren" bin ist mir ein Rätsel.
Du hast innerhalb der ersten Tage fast Deine Räder verloren, weil sich die Spanner gelöst haben. Kannst Dur weiter vorne gerne mal nachlesen. Ich verstehe nicht, warum Du das nicht verstehen kannst. Fahr doch erst mal so lange mit der Kiste wie ich.


----------



## zoomer (11. September 2013)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Dann erkläre mir doch bitte man die Vorteile und die Nachteile des Gabelvorlaufs. Soweit ich ich weiss verändert das virtuell den Lenkwinkel (Vorteil), was man aber auch über das Steuerrohr hätte erreichen können. Hat man aber komischerweise nicht gemacht, vielleicht weil es einfacher war die Gabel von 2012 neu zu konstruieren und das 2013 als Neuerung am Rad zu präsentieren wobei der Rahmen unverändert blieb. Seltsame Philosophie.









Zitat :

Der Radstand bestimmt mit dem Nachlauf die Fahrstabiliät bei Geradeausfahrt. Je größer der Abstand und je größer der Nachlauf, desto spurstabiler bleibt der Geradeauslauf auch bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten              und desto unempfindlicher reagiert das Fahrzeug auf Fahrbahnunebenheiten. Die Handlichkeit nimmt               mit zunehmenden Radabstand und Nachlauf dagegen ab. Nachlauf und Radstand werden daher für den Einsatzzweck abgestimmt.


----------



## Staanemer (11. September 2013)

Super zoomer, und jetzt? Hast Du die Frage, die Du zitiert hast, nicht verstanden?

Sorry für den groben Ton, aber so langsam nervt es gewaltig.

Man hätte herauslesen können, dass ich weiss, was der Nachlauf macht. Und ich wiederhole mich: die Frage war eher, warum man das über die Gabel und nicht über den Steuerrohrwinkel macht. Das macht das Rad inkompatibel für andere Gabeln, das wäre der Nachteil, wo liegt der Vorteil?


----------



## wartool (11. September 2013)

Staanemer,

Vorteil kann ich keinen erkennen - da hast du wahrscheinlich Recht mit dem Nachteil.. aber wie scylla schon schrieb kann mans VOR dem Kauf an einer Geotabelle ablesen...
Fehlkonstruktion hin oder her (sehe das teilweise ähnlich wie du) - dich hat niemand gezwungen das Teil zu kaufen und du hattest die Möglichkeit dich zu informieren.
Wir fahren unmal einen günstig-Ableger dieser Bikeniesche und ich habe nicht mit Premiumqualität gerechnet - aber erwarte Funktion, wie du auch.

Es bringt nichts die Leute hier im Fred "anzublasen" - den Ärger, den du leider hast... hast du mit on one.. nicht mit den Leuten hier.


----------



## scylla (11. September 2013)

aha, wenn deine Schnellspanner nicht zu locker sind, warum hältst du es dann für notwendig, sie anzuknallen "bis kurz vor Bruch"

und wenn die sich öffnenden Naben dir so schei$egal sind, warum machst du dann hier so viel Wind darum? 

meine Reifen sind übrigens auch schon gut angefahren, und es lenkt sich immer noch genauso bescheiden* wie am Anfang 
(*)dumme Sache: ich hab da sogar Spaß dran. Sogar heute im strömenden Regen, wo die Drecks Floaters zusätzlich noch durch die Gegend geschmiert sind wie nix Gutes.



Staanemer schrieb:


> Tja Scylla, ich finde Deine Aussagen immer total interessant. Aber irgendwie, ich weiss nicht genau, wie ich das schreiben soll, oberflächlich oder an am Kern vorbei, irgendwie nicht weitsichtig genug und auch selbstinterpretierend. So relativ unwichtige Dinge spielen bei Dir eine Rolle. Meiner Meinung nach wichtige Faktoren bei Dir wiederum nicht.
> 
> Ein sich selbst öffnende Nabe ist mir persönlich völlig egal. Was soll schon passieren? Man schraubt die Nabe wieder zu, eventuell etwas Loctite und das Thema hat sich erledigt. Keine große Sache und auch nicht Sicherheitsrelevant, bis hier ein Problem entsteht muss man die Nabe schon 6-7 mm öffnen. Das würden die Spanner überhaupt nicht zu lassen. Dann würde auch nichts weiter passieren als das Schmutz in den Freilauf käme. Völlig unproblematisch.
> 
> ...



Ganz ehrlich: wenn ich beim On-One Support sitzen würde, und du würdest mir in diesem Tonfall ankommen, dann würde ich dich auch ignorieren. 

Internetheld


----------



## jaja (11. September 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: wenn ich beim On-One Support sitzen würde, und du würdest mir in diesem Tonfall ankommen, dann würde ich dich auch ignorieren.
> 
> Internetheld



ich würde ihn auch lieber nicht als kunden haben wollen, das wäre mir zu stressig. geld zurück und hausverbot


----------



## Staanemer (11. September 2013)

Ach Scylla, ich weiß nicht wie oft noch. 
Es gibt einfach einen Unterschied, einmal gibt es Schnellspanner, die sich während der Fahrt lösen. Das Problem hast Du und viele Andere auch. 

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich die Spanner zuknallen muss, damit sich das Rad nicht bewegt. Die Spanner öffnen sich aber nicht von selbst. 

Ich mache auch keinen Wind wegen der Naben, steht doch da. Ihr habt nach dem Ablauf gefragt, den habe ich geschildert. Für Naben gehören zum Ablauf. Keine Ahnung, auf welcher Grundlage Du hier interpretierst. 

Du kannst im Text keinen Tonfall hören, wir soll das gehen? 
 Nur weil da Fatty mal wieder Probleme macht und Du mich nicht verstehen möchtest bin ich kein Internetheld. Was immer dieser Begriff bedeuten soll, ich fasse das als Beleidigung auf.


----------



## Bumble (12. September 2013)

Schön zu lesen dass nicht jeder Fatbike-tauglich ist, dann wirds auch Gott sei dank kein Massentrend


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. September 2013)

Amen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (12. September 2013)

Macht unser Mod gerade seinem Namen Ehre?  

Ich möchte übrigens DEN Fahrradhersteller sehen, der den Lenkkopfwinkel ändert, um den Nachlauf anzupassen...


----------



## Xtrainer (12. September 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Schön zu lesen dass nicht jeder Fatbike-tauglich ist, dann wirds auch Gott sei dank kein Massentrend


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. September 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Macht unser Mod gerade seinem Namen Ehre?



Wieso? Hast du das Gefühl, @dertutnix? 


Ich glaube, wir haben keinen offiziellen Mod hier in unseren heiligen Hallen
und dertutnix schaut nur ab und zu nach dem Rechten.


----------



## Bumble (12. September 2013)

noch iss ja nix schlimmes passiert


----------



## mtbhb (13. September 2013)

So, es ist vollbracht. Gestern Abend das Schaltwerk angebaut und erste Testfahrt im Dunkeln. Bin mal gespannt wann das von on one bei mir ankommt. 

Man hat ja leicht das Gefühl, man fährt mit der Exxon Valdez durch den Jadebusen. Macht aber schon mal Spaß. Vorne habe ich 0,6 Bar und hinten etwas mehr.

Was mich etwas nervt, sind die Bremsen. Ich kann die Hebel bis fast an den Lenker ziehen. Das ist noch nicht richtig, oder? Die Einstellschrauben für die Bremshebel habe ich schon bis Anschlag dran.

Und wie stellt man eine Sram X5 richtig ein? An den Shimano-Werken hatte ich das Problem nie. Gibts hier vielleicht irgendwo eine Anleitung?

Jetzt hoffe ich mal auf brauchbares Wetter und dann gehts mal auf lange Tour.


----------



## rayc (13. September 2013)

Ich würde die Bremsen mal entlüften.

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (13. September 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> noch iss ja nix schlimmes passiert



so sehe ich das auch...


----------



## Optimizer (17. September 2013)

Hat jemand ne orangene Atlas an seinem Fatty und könnte eventuell ein Bild posten?


----------



## scylla (17. September 2013)




----------



## Optimizer (17. September 2013)

Sieht schön aus. Bezugsquelle?
Noch ein orangener Lenker und ne orangene Sattelklemme würden bestimmt auch gut aussehen. Schade, dass es die Hope Fatsno nicht in orange gibt.
Hast du mit anderen Schnellspanner eigentlich das Problem mit den lockeren Laufrädern in den Griff bekommen oder fährst du noch die On-One?

Gruß
Der optimizer


----------



## scylla (17. September 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Sieht schön aus. Bezugsquelle?
> Noch ein orangener Lenker und ne orangene Sattelklemme würden bestimmt auch gut aussehen. Schade, dass es die Hope Fatsno nicht in orange gibt.
> Hast du mit anderen Schnellspanner eigentlich das Problem mit den lockeren Laufrädern in den Griff bekommen oder fährst du noch die On-One?
> 
> ...



Batwheels 
Scheint ein leicht chaotischer Laden (zumindest die Homepage ist nicht ganz aktuell), aber im Kundenkontakt sehr fix und freundlich , kann ich also empfehlen. Die bestellen aber erst bei ihrem Lieferanten, dauert ca. 2 Wochen. 

Orange Laufräder hätte ich auch gern gehabt. Schade, dass es die Surly Felgen nicht in orange gibt 

Ich hab mir ziemlich schnell die Hope Spanner besorgt. Jetzt ist alles in Butter, seitdem ich die montiert habe ist alles fest.

Mein Tipp: nimm nur Rahmen, Gabel und den Smoothie Mixer Steuersatz. Die sind top, auch wenn die Gabel etwas unschön und schwer ist (leider mangelt es aktuell noch an Alternativen, aber da soll ja demnächst von On-One was kommen in Form einer Carbon-Fatty-Gabel.). Laufräder, Reifen, Schläuche und Schnellspanner aus dem Rolling Chassis kann man gelinde gesagt vergessen.


----------



## Optimizer (17. September 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich hab mir ziemlich schnell die Hope Spanner besorgt. Jetzt ist alles in Butter, seitdem ich die montiert habe ist alles fest.
> 
> Mein Tipp: nimm nur Rahmen, Gabel und den Smoothie Mixer Steuersatz. Die sind top, auch wenn die Gabel etwas unschön und schwer ist (leider mangelt es aktuell noch an Alternativen, aber da soll ja demnächst von On-One was kommen in Form einer Carbon-Fatty-Gabel.). Laufräder, Reifen, Schläuche und Schnellspanner aus dem Rolling Chassis kann man gelinde gesagt vergessen.



Die Hope Spanner hab ich schon geordert. Ich tendiere z.Zt. auch zum Rolling Chassis Bundle. Die Laufräder nehm ich als Einstieg jetzt erstmal mit...bezüglich Reifen will ich mir einfach selbst mal ne Meinung bilden. Andere kann man hinterher immer noch kaufen. Jetzt muss erstmal der Bagger weg, dass das Budget steht.


----------



## zoomer (17. September 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Orange Laufräder hätte ich auch gern gehabt. Schade, dass es die Surly Felgen nicht in orange gibt



Da bin ich zwar aus ästhetischen Gründen dagegen, sollte aber kein Problem sein ...

Hier im Forum gibt es mindestens einen Meister des Glasperlenstrahlens, der alles
wieder "raw" macht, und einige Eloxierkünstler, die dir selbst einen Luftballon
eloxieren würden.
Sollte sich finanziell im Rahmen halten.





scylla schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: nimm nur Rahmen, Gabel und den Smoothie Mixer Steuersatz. Laufräder, Reifen, Schläuche und Schnellspanner aus dem Rolling Chassis kann man gelinde gesagt vergessen.



Ach was,
selbst mit den Schläuchen kann man Spass haben. 

Ich werde die Reifen nicht nur runterfahren, sondern wenn das Preisgefüge so bleibt, diese
wieder durch Floater ersetzen. (Ausser es kommt mal ein BCC Conti)
Highend Laufräder sind immer toll, aber die On One sind total ok, einmal nachgearbeitet
auch haltbar (Hab zwar auch schon wieder leichte Schläge drin, kann aber sein dass nur
der Reifen zerrt und sie ohne rund laufen würden, wird man sehen ... )
Die Schnellspanner halten bei mir, seit dem Anrauen und der Carbonfriktionsmontagepaste
bisher auch hinreichend.





Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich tendiere z.Zt. auch zum Rolling Chassis Bundle. Die Laufräder nehm ich als Einstieg jetzt erstmal mit...bezüglich Reifen will ich mir einfach selbst mal ne Meinung bilden. Andere kann man hinterher immer noch kaufen.



Eben 

Für die 200 (?)  Aufpreis des Bundles gegenüber Rahmen/Gabel bekommt man sonst
vielleicht 2 Reifen, aber noch keine Laufräder ...


----------



## decay (17. September 2013)

Ausserdem kann man erstmal fahren und sparen


----------



## BigJohn (17. September 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Orange Laufräder hätte ich auch gern gehabt. Schade, dass es die Surly Felgen nicht in orange gibt


 Ehm Scylla, du bist dir im klaren darüber, dass es Marge Lite und Rolling Darryl in Orange gibt? Nennt sich limited edition oder so.


----------



## scylla (17. September 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> bezüglich Reifen will ich mir einfach selbst mal ne Meinung bilden.



Das ist immer gut 

Ich werde meine beiden Floater auf der Hinterachse tot fahren, wenn ich den Nate für vorne mal habe. Geht schon, ich bin bisher auch immer heile unten angekommen. Nur nochmal kaufen würde ich sie nicht, dann lieber für satte 8 Euronen mehr () die 27 TPI Nates ... falls die wirklich soviel taugen, wie alle Welt behauptet... we will see.
Aber stimmt schon: im Rolling Chassis Bundle gibt's die ja quasi eh geschenkt dazu. Daher sollte man nicht so viel meckern.

   @zoomer
oh, haben will... ! 
Ich glaub da muss ich sofort mal nachhaken! Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (17. September 2013)

Die farbigen Felgen sind aber überall ausverkauft.... 
Alternativ selbst strahlen und pulvern lassen, wie zoomer schon anmerkte.
Das könnte sogar günstiger werden!


----------



## zoomer (17. September 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Die farbigen Felgen sind aber überall ausverkauft....



Apropos Farbe ....
wann sehen wir denn Deins ?

Und nach dem es nicht hellblau gepulvert wird weiss ich nun
welche "Farbe" es bekommt ....


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. September 2013)

Noch hat es die alte Farbe und das nächste Geld wollte ich für die Gabel
...ähmm.. verpulvern.

Farbkonzepte habe ich gleich zwei im Kopf und diese recht gegenssätzlich.


----------



## zoomer (17. September 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Noch hat es die alte Farbe und das nächste Geld wollte ich für die Gabel
> ...ähmm.. verpulvern.
> 
> Farbkonzepte habe ich gleich zwei im Kopf und diese recht gegenssätzlich.



Ah,
ich dachte Du wählst eine "Farbe" die kein Geld kostet.

Habe gerade in deiner Galerie gesehen dass Du gerne und gut lackierst.
Da wird es, wenn, dann doch eine andere Farbe 



Kann mal einer der Fatty Fahrer, die sich immer über die On One
Lackqualität aufregen, seins mal schnell "raw" machen,
damit ich es mal sehen kann wie es aussieht ?


(Die Stahlgabel müsste man dann wohl besser schwarz machen ... )


----------



## scylla (17. September 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Kann mal einer der Fatty Fahrer, die sich immer über die On One
> Lackqualität aufregen, seins mal schnell "raw" machen,
> damit ich es mal sehen kann wie es aussieht ?



Da musst du leider noch 5-10 Jahre warten. Das will schließlich in liebevoller Handarbeit Stein für Stein kiesgestrahlt werden. Wenn's soweit ist, mach ich dir gerne ein Foto davon


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. September 2013)

Geld wird´s wohl leider kosten...



Raw ist der Rahmen der Oberhammer und wenn da nicht die bekannten 
Nachteile der Konservierung wären, würde ich das durchaus in Betracht
ziehen!















(Quelle)


----------



## mete (17. September 2013)

Einige von Euch hatten geschrieben, dass man das Felgenband einfach weglassen könnte. Reibt sich der Schlauch dann nicht an den Speichennippeln auf, oder kann ich das problemlos fahren (idealerweise auch mit einem leichteren Schlauch wie dem Conti FR)? Danke!


----------



## scylla (17. September 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Einige von Euch hatten geschrieben, dass man das Felgenband einfach weglassen könnte. Reibt sich der Schlauch dann nicht an den Speichennippeln auf, oder kann ich das problemlos fahren (idealerweise auch mit einem leichteren Schlauch wie dem Conti FR)? Danke!



nein, unter dem roten Felgenband sind die Speichennippel nochmal mit stabilem Gewebeband überklebt. Wenn du ganz sicher gehen willst, klebst du da halt nochmal eine Lage drüber.

das Raw Fatty in Kombination mit der verrosteten Gabel in Ratten-Optik:  irgendwie cool


----------



## BigJohn (17. September 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Farbkonzepte habe ich gleich zwei im Kopf und diese recht gegenssätzlich.


Aber kein Karmesinrot mit zwei Jahren Lieferzeit? Was spricht gegen Raw mit (mattem) Klarlack?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (17. September 2013)

ich dachte, Klarlack hält nicht besonders doll auf nacktem Alu bzw. wird rissig?


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. September 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Aber kein Karmesinrot mit zwei Jahren Lieferzeit? Was spricht gegen Raw mit (mattem) Klarlack?



 
Bist du verrückt! Das würde ich dem Rahmen (und mir) nun wirklich nicht antun. Die Farbe wird natürlich eine dem Fatty und der genialen Rahmenkonstruktion angemessene, also kein konservatives Weinrot...
Strahlen und Pulvern werde ich diesmal bei einer anderen Firma machen lassen.

Soweit ich weiß, bietet Klarlack auf unbehandeltem Alurohr keinen andauernden Schutz gegen Korrosion.


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. September 2013)

Ich hatte ja eigentlich gedacht, dass   @Rommos angesichts dieses Bildes 





FlowinFlo schrieb:


> (Quelle)



sofort den Thread schließen würde und mich für eine Woche sperrt. 
Roman, tut´s sehr weh?


----------



## cubation (17. September 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Einige von Euch hatten geschrieben, dass man das Felgenband einfach weglassen könnte. Reibt sich der Schlauch dann nicht an den Speichennippeln auf, oder kann ich das problemlos fahren (idealerweise auch mit einem leichteren Schlauch wie dem Conti FR)? Danke!



aktuell fahre ich noch die original Felgenbänder. Kann mich auch nicht daran erinnern, dass noch was unter diesen war... !? Müsst ich mal irgendwann nachschauen. Aber die Schläuche habe ich direkt gegen die Schwalbe Freeride-Schläuche getauscht. Läuft jetzt so schon einige Wochen. Und brachte fast n Kilo Gewichtsvorteil. An das Felgenband gehe ich erst, wenn die Felge durchlöchert wird. 

Biste jetzt schon am Schrauben? Ich freu mich.  


Thomas


----------



## Rommos (17. September 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja eigentlich gedacht, dass   @Rommos angesichts dieses Bildes
> 
> sofort den Thread schließen würde und mich für eine Woche sperrt.
> Roman, tut´s sehr weh?



Servus

was herrscht den hier für ein Bild von mir 

Erstens bin ich hier ja überhaupt nicht zuständig bzw. bevollmächtigt, ich hab ja noch nicht mal ein Fatbike (nur in Kombination Fahrer & Bike )

Zweitens besteht bei dem Zustand der Gabel ja die Hoffnung, dass sie mal getauscht wird gegen etwas, das einen schönen Übergang hat bzw. zum Alurahmen passt 

Es gibt sowieso zu viele Wunschräder für mich, da steh ich vor etlichen Hürden (u.a. siehe links )

Gruß
Roman


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. September 2013)

Ich dachte nur, dass die schmale Gabelkrone in Verbindung mit dem 44er Steuerrohr und schließlich dem hervorschauenden 1,5" Steuersatz dann wirklich zu viel sei - ein übler Treppenwitz! 

Solange deine Bikes nicht der Meinung sind, du hättest zu viele Frauen, ist doch alles in Butter!  Lange wirst du der Versuchung ja doch nicht standhalten können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (17. September 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich dachte nur, dass die schmale Gabelkrone in Verbindung mit dem 44er Steuerrohr und schließlich dem hervorschauenden 1,5" Steuersatz dann wirklich zu viel sei - ein übler Treppenwitz!



Tja, wohl wahr  ...den Treppenwitz hab ich ja beseitigt - aber diese "Problematik" beschäftigt mich zeitweise.... 



FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Solange deine Bikes nicht der Meinung sind, du hättest zu viele Frauen, ist doch alles in Butter!  Lange wirst du der Versuchung ja doch nicht standhalten können!



Vielleicht sollte ich das Argument mal vortragen 

Ich hoffe, dass ich Versuchungen bis zur Berliner Fahrradschau standhalten kann - um dort vielleicht glorreich einer zu erliegen 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## zoomer (17. September 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


>



Danke !

Hmmh, ja, passt ....





scylla schrieb:


> Da musst du leider noch 5-10 Jahre warten. Das will schließlich in liebevoller Handarbeit Stein für Stein kiesgestrahlt werden. Wenn's soweit ist, mach ich dir gerne ein Foto davon



Bei eurer Korngrösse reicht wohl schon ein Stein


----------



## mete (17. September 2013)

cubation schrieb:


> Biste jetzt schon am Schrauben? Ich freu mich.



Zaghaft .


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. September 2013)

Das Fatty von Scylla gefällt mir alleine von der Größe her schon saugut!!
Aber kleinere Rahmen sind sowieso "fast" immer schöner.

Die Gabel in dem Fatty (verlinktes Flickr-Pic) ist auch ganz nett. Wenn Sie  tapered wäre, wäre Sie auf meiner Wunschliste.
Sonst ist mir das Radl aber zu bunt aufgebaut. 
Gold, Blau, Orange... 

EDIT: Irgendwie spinnt mein Android?!
Eben war der letzte Beitrag noch wesentlich weiter vorne... 
Komisch!


----------



## rayc (18. September 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9705316920/in/set-72157635436289043



Und die Griffe sehen besonders heiß aus 
Da sieht man das Blau, Gold, Orange gar nicht  

ray


----------



## Optimizer (18. September 2013)

nochmal ne "stylefrage".... sollte man beim rolling chassis den Steuersatz in weiß oder schwarz nehmen?


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. September 2013)

Auch wenn der weiße Steuersatz perfekt ans Steuerrohr passt und sich beinahe "wegguckt", 
finde ich, gehören Steuersatz und Sattelklemme in der gleichen Farbe - sofern man "Style" streng auslegt. 

Wenn ich richtig schaue, ist das Weiß auch wirklich weiß, 
der Rahmen jedoch geht einen Stich ins Elfenbein.


----------



## Optimizer (18. September 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> finde ich, gehören Steuersatz und Sattelklemme in der gleichen Farbe - sofern man "Style" streng auslegt.


 
uuuiiii....dann müsste ich mich noch nach einem passenden orangenen Steuersatz umschauen....


----------



## scylla (18. September 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Auch wenn der weiße Steuersatz perfekt ans Steuerrohr passt und sich beinahe "wegguckt",
> finde ich, gehören Steuersatz und Sattelklemme in der gleichen Farbe - sofern man "Style" streng auslegt.
> 
> Wenn ich richtig schaue, ist das Weiß auch wirklich weiß,
> der Rahmen jedoch geht einen Stich ins Elfenbein.




weißer Steuersatz, v.a. wenn dann das Weiß nicht identisch ist mit dem Creme-Elfenbein-whatever-Weiß des Rahmens, finde ich ihbäh 
Wenn zwei Farben, die direkt aufeinander stoßen, nicht zueinander passen, setzt man lieber auf direkten Kontrast als auf unähnliche Ähnlichkeit 

Das orange Eloxal von der Atlas Kurbel passt übrigens auch nicht 100% zu dem Lack-Orange am Rahmen. Das Lackierte knallt mehr. Da ist aber genug Platz dazwischen, so dass es meiner Meinung nach nicht stört.



Optimizer schrieb:


> uuuiiii....dann müsste ich mich noch nach einem passenden orangenen Steuersatz umschauen....



genaugenommen ja 
oder du nimmst die Sattelklemme doch in schwarz.

PS: noch ein Radl mit oranger Sattelklemme und schwarzem Steuersatz zur Visualisierung:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1223031
(ich hab versucht, den Stilbruch durch einen orangefarbenen Spacer wett zu machen )


----------



## jmr-biking (18. September 2013)

Ich hab den Steuersatz in schwarz gewählt. Weiß in Weiß gefällt mir nicht. Weitere Teile sind im Zulauf, demnächst gibt`s wieder ein paar Bilder. Der Aufbau stockte etwas durch Rad am Ring und MTB Urlaub im Pfälzer Wald, doch jetzt geht`s weiter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. September 2013)

In den Pfälzer Wald geht es Freitag, wenn ich nicht krank werde.
Fühle mich irgendwie komisch..
Aber ohne Fatty.


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. September 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> In den Pfälzer Wald geht es Freitag, wenn ich nicht krank werde.
> Fühle mich irgendwie komisch..
> Aber *ohne* Fatty.



... wen wundert´s!


----------



## Optimizer (18. September 2013)

Als Pfälzerwäldler frage ich jetzt mal, wo ihr genau am Wochenende seid???


----------



## jmr-biking (18. September 2013)

So, die ersten Teile sind dran. Ne 2014er Shimano XT Icetec Bremse hatte ich noch, sowie den Thomson Vorbau. Passend dazu hab ich den Thomson Flatbar  angeschraubt.
Etwas Gewichts-Tuning hab ich auch schon betrieben. Die OnOne Schläuche sind durch die Conti Freeride ersetzt worden. Das spart bei VR und HR zusammen 560 Gramm. 
Weitere Teile werden in den nächsten Tagen/Woche folgen. Wenn`s gut klappt, dann ist es bis zum Ende des Monats evtl. fahrbereit.


----------



## scylla (18. September 2013)

@taunusteufel78
mit wie vielen Spacern rechts und links hast du eigentlich das Innenlager deiner Atlas-Kurbel montiert?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. September 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> ... wen wundert´s!



  Wie darf ich das verstehen??  



Optimizer schrieb:


> Als Pfälzerwäldler frage ich jetzt mal, wo ihr genau am Wochenende seid???



Glaube das heisst Merzalben/Märzalben oder so..  Bikehostel.



scylla schrieb:


> @taunusteufel78
> mit wie vielen Spacern rechts und links hast du eigentlich das Innenlager deiner Atlas-Kurbel montiert?



Da müsste ich selbst erst schauen...


----------



## Optimizer (18. September 2013)

Merzalben. Beim Stephan. Ist 5 km von mir entfernt


----------



## ofw1988 (18. September 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Merzalben. Beim Stephan. Ist 5 km von mir entfernt



Im bikeparkhostel in Merzalben ist es echt klasse. Wir sind im Oktober auch wieder da.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. September 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Merzalben. Beim Stephan. Ist 5 km von mir entfernt



Du weißt ja wo wir ab Freitag sind... 
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (19. September 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Du weißt ja wo wir ab Freitag sind...
> Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal!?


 
Leider nicht an dem Wochenende. Am Samstag steh ich am Betonmischer und am Sonntag gehts mit dem Kantenklatscher in die angrenzenden Vogesen.


----------



## jmr-biking (19. September 2013)

Zwei neue Teile für mein Fatty  :


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. September 2013)

Ui, das Orange des Antares kommt sehr gut und dürfte perfekt zu den Decals passen!
Die ESIs sind aber auch ok.


----------



## jmr-biking (19. September 2013)

Es weicht minimal von dem Orange der Decals ab, aber fällt fast nicht auf. Dass die Esi Griffe nicht zu den Decals passen war mir klar. Ich denke, dass sie früher oder später eh dreckig werden. Ist mal ein Versuch.

Edit: Ich hoffe, dass ich mit der Form des Antares klar komme, aber es gibt ja auch noch den Gobi in schwarz/orange.


----------



## zoomer (19. September 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Edit: Ich hoffe, dass ich mit der Form des Antares klar komme, aber es gibt ja auch noch den Gobi in schwarz/orange.




Sind die irgendwie bequemer/gepolsterter als ein Tundra ?

Da hätte ich auch noch ein schönes schwarz/weisses 220 g Teil,
leider für mich unfahrbar ....


----------



## cubation (19. September 2013)

... ich finde das Sofa was On One beim Fatty mitlieferte, eigentlich echt gut. 

Auch auf der letzten 100 km Tour keine Arschprobleme gehabt. Obwohl der eigentlich von Anfang an einem Speedneedle weichen sollte... Aber nun denn, das Rad bleibt komplett ein Fatty.  

Die Esi Griffe habe ich allerdings auch dran geschraubt. Da ich mit diesen Gummi Lock On Griffen schon lange nicht mehr zu recht komme... Bekommt man eigentlich immer recht gut wieder sauber... 


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (19. September 2013)

Über den Antares kann ich jetzt noch nichts sagen. Er ist straff gepolstert. Ich haben ihn halt für mich passend bestellt. Muss dann mal schauen, was das Popometer auf Tour sagt.


----------



## Optimizer (20. September 2013)

Nochmal zwei, drei Fragen....hoffentlich nerv ich nicht....

Die Kettenführung, die beim Komplettbike dabei ist, ist das ne besondere oder einfach eine, die am Sitzrohr befestigt wird?

Bremsaufnahme: Ist das beides IS am Rahmen und an der Gabel?

Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## scylla (20. September 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Bremsaufnahme: Ist das beides IS am Rahmen und an der Gabel?
> 
> Gruß
> Der Optimizer



ja


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. September 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ja


...ich lach jetzt nicht über die Antwort......nur über die Knappheit, das ist man garnicht gewohnt.....da ist wohl Heute jemand schlecht gelaunt


----------



## scylla (20. September 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...ich lach jetzt nicht über die Antwort......nur über die Knappheit, das ist man garnicht gewohnt.....da ist wohl Heute jemand schlecht gelaunt



nö nur gestresst ... morgen geht's in die Alpen


----------



## mete (20. September 2013)

Hab' mein Fatty auch endlich mal aus dem Karton befreit und ein paar Teile drangesteckt (ja, der Vorbau muss so  ).


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. September 2013)

Ich lach mich schlapp! Na, wenn DAS kein mete-typischer Aufbau ist!


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. September 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> nö nur gestresst ... morgen geht's in die Alpen


Na denne, viel Spaß und hoffentlich schönes Wetter


----------



## drurs (20. September 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Nochmal zwei, drei Fragen....hoffentlich nerv ich nicht....
> 
> Die Kettenführung, die beim Komplettbike dabei ist, ist das ne besondere oder einfach eine, die am Sitzrohr befestigt wird?
> 
> ...



Hi, 
die originale Kettenführung ist am Tretlager geklemmt (eine fürs sitzrohr wird wahrscheinlich schwierig wegen dem 100er Tretlager und damit großem Abstand sitzrohr - Kettenblatt...)
Bremsaufnahme ist beidesmal is2000 wie schon gesagt (ich möchte auch in die Alpen... Neid!)
Gruß Uli


----------



## scylla (20. September 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Hab' mein Fatty auch endlich mal aus dem Karton befreit und ein paar Teile drangesteckt (ja, der Vorbau muss so  ).



wenn da nicht ein Bash und 4'' Reifen dran wären, würde ich ein Racebike vermuten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (20. September 2013)

*@ Optimizer:* Bei mir ist die e.thirteen XCX+ Kettenführung BB im Zulauf. Die ähnelt der im Komplettbike verbauten KeFü sehr. Ich halte mir aber auch durch die 2.2 Holzfeller Kurbel eine Option auf 2x10 offen. Die Kurbel gibt`s derzeit sehr günstig bei ChainReactionCycles.

*@ mete:* Das wird ja ein Race-Fatty. Negativer Vorbau hab ich mich noch nicht getraut hier zu zeigen.


----------



## mete (20. September 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> wenn da nicht ein Bash und 4'' Reifen dran wären, würde ich ein Racebike vermuten



Das Rad werde ich vornehmlich im Winter bewegen (letztes Jahr habe ich mich selbst mit 2,5" Muddy Mary ziemlich im Schnee gequält). Um die Sitzposition zu meinem 29er einigermaßen identisch zu halten, ist ein -17° Vorbau erforderlich. Der Vergleich zum 29er ist ohnehin recht interessant, das Fatty hat 2cm mehr Reifendurchmesser (74 cm zu 72 cm) und selbst ohne Federgabel ein etwa 3cm höheres Tretlager als mein Flash. Es ist also quasi auch ein 29er im Schafspelz, oder so . Der Bash lag noch im Keller herum, irgendwann kann man ja alles mal wieder gebrauchen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. September 2013)

Welche Breite hast du beim Lenker drauf? Auch racige 600mm?


----------



## mete (20. September 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Welche Breite hast du beim Lenker drauf? Auch racige 600mm?



580mm .


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. September 2013)

Für Schneefahrten?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (20. September 2013)

mete schrieb:


> 580mm .



Bin früher mal 540mm gefahren, das waren noch Zeiten  

Nach meiner Erfahrung ist ein Fatbike schwer zu kontrollieren unter 700mm, fahre aktuell 740mm, das fühlt sich fein an.


----------



## mete (20. September 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Für Schneefahrten?



Wieso nicht? Alles Gewöhnungssache. mit Lenkern über 600mm komme ich nicht klar. Das einzige Rad, an dem ich bis jetzt wirklich von dem größeren Hebel profitiert habe, ist das Tandem und selbst da sind es nur 680mm. Ich nehme aber nicht an, dass das Fatty genauso träge ist.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (20. September 2013)

Das Vorderrad eines Fatbikes zieht auf garstigem Untergrund anders am Lenker als bei einem Schmalspurbike. Deshalb profitiert man gerade hier vom breiten Lenker, weil die Hebelverhältnisse günstiger sind. Bei glattem Untergrund spielt es wahrscheinlich keine so große Rolle.


----------



## mete (20. September 2013)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Das Vorderrad eines Fatbikes zieht auf garstigem Untergrund anders am Lenker als bei einem Schmalspurbike. Deshalb profitiert man gerade hier vom breiten Lenker, weil die Hebelverhältnisse günstiger sind. Bei glattem Untergrund spielt es wahrscheinlich keine so große Rolle.



Ich werde es ausprobieren. Armtraining ist ja auch nicht verkehrt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (20. September 2013)

Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht.



mete schrieb:


> Um die Sitzposition zu meinem 29er einigermaßen identisch zu halten, ist ein -17° Vorbau erforderlich. Der Vergleich zum 29er ist ohnehin recht interessant, das Fatty hat 2cm mehr Reifendurchmesser (74 cm zu 72 cm) und selbst ohne Federgabel ein etwa 3cm höheres Tretlager als mein *Flash*. Es ist also quasi auch ein 29er im Schafspelz, oder so



Ich habe doch auch ein 29er Flash.
(und fahre es mit schlankem 740er Lenker, unter 680 mm bekomme ich schon Platzangst
und keine Luft mehr)

Dein Fatty ist doch wie meins 20", oder ?
Das Flash ist doch vorne mit Lefty, unabhängig von der Rahmengrösse, eh recht hoch.
Selbst wenn man den SAG abzieht, ich habe beim Fatty noch fast 5 cm Spacer drunter
um eine etwas All Mountain mässigere Sitzposition hinzubekommen.
Allerdings auch nur 60 mm Vorbau (und inzwischen 90 mm statt 110 beim Flash)


Würde ich alle Spacer rausnehmen wäre meine Sattelüberhöhung, trotz 20" Rahmen,
wesentlich grösser/tiefer als am Cross Country Flash.


Aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## mete (20. September 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht.
> 
> Dein Fatty ist doch wie meins 20", oder ?



Ja, ist 20"



> Das Flash ist doch vorne mit Lefty, unabhängig von der Rahmengrösse, eh recht hoch.


Um genau zu sein, hat das Flash rund 140mm Steuerrohr und die Lefty baut bei mir ungefähr 470mm hoch...also wie beim Fatty auch. Das Flash hat einen -15° Vorbau, das Fatty -17°. Wahrscheinlich kommt beim Fatty noch 1cm Spacer drunter und dann passt es 1:1 (fast jedenfalls, die Lefty hat ja noch ca. 2 cm Sag beim Aufsitzen, das Fatty dafür 1 cm weniger BB Drop).



> Würde ich alle Spacer rausnehmen wäre meine Sattelüberhöhung, trotz 20" Rahmen,
> wesentlich grösser/tiefer als am Cross Country Flash.


Dann hast Du entweder andere Räder als ich, oder Du hast Dich vermessen .




> Aber jeder wie er mag.


Genau


----------



## zoomer (20. September 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Dann hast Du entweder andere Räder als ich, oder Du hast Dich vermessen .



Ne,
nie im Leben.
Ich brauche nicht zu messen, bei mir reicht der erste Eindruck 

Aber ich hab am Flash auch ein paar Spacerringerl ...


----------



## scylla (20. September 2013)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Das Vorderrad eines Fatbikes zieht auf garstigem Untergrund anders am Lenker als bei einem Schmalspurbike. Deshalb profitiert man gerade hier vom breiten Lenker, weil die Hebelverhältnisse günstiger sind. Bei glattem Untergrund spielt es wahrscheinlich keine so große Rolle.



auch meine erfahrung


----------



## zoomer (20. September 2013)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Das Vorderrad eines Fatbikes zieht auf garstigem Untergrund anders am Lenker als bei einem Schmalspurbike. Deshalb profitiert man gerade hier vom breiten Lenker, weil die Hebelverhältnisse günstiger sind. Bei glattem Untergrund spielt es wahrscheinlich keine so große Rolle.



Auf glattem Untergrund ?

Wenn glatt = Matsch, Eis- oder Schneglätte
dann ja.

Mit wenig Luft kann es aber gerade auf Asphalt oder anderen gut
haftenden (glatten) Untergründen so richtig anstrengen werden 






mete schrieb:


> Der Vergleich zum 29er ist ohnehin recht interessant, das Fatty hat 2cm mehr Reifendurchmesser (74 cm zu 72 cm)




Tatsächlich !

Bin immer davon ausgegangen das man mit den schmalen 4zöllern
noch nicht an ein 29er rankäme.

Da bin ich ja nun noch glücklicher mit meinem Fatty 

(Für mich waren auch 29er bisher immer nur ein Zwischenschritt
auf dem Weg ins endgültige GROSSE Laufradparadies.)


----------



## scylla (20. September 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Auf glattem Untergrund ?
> 
> Wenn glatt = Matsch, Eis- oder Schneglätte
> dann ja.
> ...




ja, auch auf Asphalt kann ein Fatbike schon ganz gut bockig sein, wenn man so lenkt wie mit einem "normalen" Mountainbike. Ich finde, gerade auf eher flachem, festem Untergrund ist das Fatty viel besser beherrschbar und weniger störrisch, wenn man es behandelt, wie ein Rennrad. Also schön in die Kurve legen, ja nicht "drücken". Dann flutscht das Ding geradezu um die Kurven.

Im Trail geht das halt nicht immer. Besonders Längsrinnen oder seitlich hangabwärts geneigte Passagen finde ich total fies mit dem Fatty. Da reißt's mir teils fast den Lenker aus den Fingern, selbst mit dem 740mm Lenker als Hebel. Mit einem kürzeren Lenker könnte ich das Fatty nicht sinnvoll auf Trails bewegen (oder müsste erst mal vorher 1 Jahr lang in die Muckibude zum Oberkörpertraining).

Aber das muss jeder selbst wissen/rausfinden. Wenn ich mehr Kraft in den Armen hätte, würde ich das sicher auch anders sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (20. September 2013)

Wir müssen unbedingt mal ein Fatty Treffen organisieren. Irgendwie habe ich ein völlig anderes Fatty als Ihr.

Ich verstehe ja Eure entrüstet Reaktion, was soll auch sonst passieren? 

Mein Fatty ist im Gelände völlig unauffällig, weder Längsrinnen noch Querpassagen bringen es (mich) aus der Ruhe. 
Aber auf festen Untergrund wie Asphalt muss ich höllisch aufpassen. Ein regelrechtes Spurrinnensuchgerät, das gewaltig Kraft zum gerade halten benötigt. Nervös, geradezu schlingernd. Von ruhigem Geradeauslauf durch den verlängerten Radstand kann kein Rede sein.

Durch mehr Druck im Reifen wird es ruhiger, wandert der Lenker mehr zur Achse der Vorderradnabe wird es ebenfalls ruhiger (längerer Vorbau).
Unter 0,7 bar wird es mit einem 50mm Vorbau unangenehm unruhig.
Bei 60mm ab ungefähr 0,55 bar.
Bei 70 mm geht es schon bis 0,45 und bei 80mm wird es unter 0,35 bar ungemütlich.

Wird das mit anderen Reifen besser?

Der Support hat sich übrigens wieder nicht gerührt, seit 3 Wochen nun kein Ergebnis.


----------



## scylla (20. September 2013)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Wir müssen unbedingt mal ein Fatty Treffen organisieren.
> ...
> Der Support hat sich übrigens wieder nicht gerührt, seit 3 Wochen nun kein Ergebnis.



1.) sowieso  

2.) ruf da mal an! Bei meinem kleinen Malheur hat's jedenfalls Wunder gewirkt. Aber das hatte ich ja eh schon geschrieben.

Ich hab übrigens einen 50mm Vorbau und vielleicht 0,3-0,4 Bar im Vorderreifen. Wir haben recht viel Lehmboden hier auf den Trails, das ist so bockelhart wie Beton wenn's trocken ist und nach jedem Regen sind da schöne fette Wasserrinnen mitten drin längs in den Wegen. Auf dem Haushügel gibt's z.B. so ein Teil wo man über ein Mini-Steinchen-Feld (eher von der lächerlichen Sorte) mit Fullspeed auf einen Lehmtrail donnert, der mittlerweile quasi nur noch aus einer Rinne besteht, die etwas breiter ist als die Fatty Reifen. Da muss ich immer höllisch aufpassen, dass es mich nicht zerreißt, grad am Anfang von der Rinne, wenn ich noch nicht voll darauf gefasst bin. "Spurrinnensuchgerät" trifft's ganz gut . Mim normalen Rad merk ich noch nicht mal, dass da ne Rinne ist.
Beim Rumstolpern hab ich aber auch keine Sorgen mit dem Lenkverhalten. Das fällt nur beim Heizen auf.

Mein Nate fürs VR ist leider noch nicht da. Ich werde dann berichten, ob sich der anders verhält. Ehrlich gesagt glaub ich's aber nicht, weil ich denke, dass das an der allgemeinen Breite und an der sehr runden Reifenform liegt, was sich ja mit dem Nate nicht ändern würde.


----------



## Staanemer (20. September 2013)

Jo, ich rate mal, Du bist wahrscheinlich auch kleiner als 1,80 und leichter als 90 kg 

Schaltwerk ist da, Umwerfer ist bestellt. Fehlt noch die Kurbel.

Das angesprochene Angebot bei CRC gibt es nicht mehr, oder naja, ist halt jetzt teuerer geworden.

Die Floaters waren bei der heutigen Regenausfahrt doch widererwarten nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Bumble (21. September 2013)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Mein Fatty ist im Gelände völlig unauffällig, weder Längsrinnen noch Querpassagen bringen es (mich) aus der Ruhe.



Ich werd verrückt, wir sind mal einer Meinung 

Werd für die Sonntags-Tour trotzdem mal den 685èr Syntace Vector Carbon gegen den 740èr vom Liteville tauschen und schaun ob sich das wirklich so bemerkbar macht.

Grade die "schwergängige" Lenkung macht doch den besonderen Reiz beim Dicken aus.


----------



## jmr-biking (21. September 2013)

Staanemer schrieb:


> J
> 
> Das angesprochene Angebot bei CRC gibt es nicht mehr, oder naja, ist halt jetzt teuerer geworden.



Das Angebot ist doch noch da??? (Noch 5 auf Lager in schwarz, 175, 22/32T) FÃ¼r 88,49 â¬, aber immer noch gÃ¼nstiger als in den deutschen Online Shops.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/truvativ-holzfeller-my10-2-2-howitzer-chainset/rp-prod31154


----------



## Staanemer (21. September 2013)

Ja, ich weiss, habe ich ja gestern bestellt. Sind aber nicht alle Varianten verfÃ¼gbar.
175 in weiss oder schwarzer Bash ist nicht lieferbar.

Hat bei meiner ersten Bestellung 69 â¬ gekostet, war leider defekt, Transportschaden.

Schwarz 170/175 mit 36/24 kostet beim e 60â¬. Wahrscheinlich passt 36 nicht. Die anderen Varianten findet man ab 95â¬.


----------



## jmr-biking (21. September 2013)

So langsam kann man erkennen, was es wird. Die Kurbel wird wohl Anfang nächste Woche bei mir eintreffen. Bin jetzt aktuell bei 14,38 kg. Es fehlen noch Kurbel, Kette, Flaschenhalter und Pedale. Dann ist es auch schon fahrbereit. Bin schon gespannt. 







Ich versuche es mal mit 1x10 (32T und 11/36). Sollte mir das nicht reichen habe ich durch die 2.2 Kurbel noch die Option auf 2x10 oder ich wähle wegen der cleanen Optik die Leonardi Racing Lösung 1x10 (32T und 11/42).


----------



## Optimizer (21. September 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> So langsam kann man erkennen, was es wird. Die Kurbel wird wohl Anfang nächste Woche bei mir eintreffen. Bin jetzt aktuell bei 14,38 kg. Es fehlen noch Kurbel, Kette, Flaschenhalter und Pedale. Dann ist es auch schon fahrbereit. Bin schon gespannt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trés chic! Ich fahre seit ein paar Tagen auch 1x10 mit nem 34T vorne und 11/42 hinten (Mirferitzel). Für mich für mein Mittelgebirge (Pfälzerwald) eine optimale Lösung.

Btw. mein Fatty Projekt hat heute auch offiziell begonnen, nachdem die Finanzierung steht. Mein Fatty ist gerade mal 185gr aus und sieht momentan so aus:


----------



## mete (21. September 2013)

Nachdem ich probiert habe, einen Umwefer zu montieren, ist 1-fach wahrscheinlich auch die beste Lösung. Eine Direct-Mount oder E-Type Aufnahme hätte vieles einfacher gemacht. Aber wenn ich mir die Zugverlegung so anschaue, hatte die Umwerfermontage offensichtlich nicht unbedingt Priorität beim Fatty...

Es passt nur ein Schellenumwerfer und wegen des 100mm Innenlagers reicht der Schwenkberecih nicht aus. Wenn man die Endanschläge entsprechend befeilt, dann geht es zwar, aber der Hebel wird so klein, dass man sich beim Schalten fast den Daumen bricht. Nach verlängern des Hebelverhältnisses am Umwerfer geht auch das, aber leider hat sich mein Umwerferblech als zu kurz herausgestellt...


----------



## scylla (21. September 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Nachdem ich probiert habe, einen Umwefer zu montieren, ist 1-fach wahrscheinlich auch die beste Lösung. Eine Direct-Mount oder E-Type Aufnahme hätte vieles einfacher gemacht. Aber wenn ich mir die Zugverlegung so anschaue, hatte die Umwerfermontage offensichtlich nicht unbedingt Priorität beim Fatty...
> 
> Es passt nur ein Schellenumwerfer und wegen des 100mm Innenlagers reicht der Schwenkberecih nicht aus. Wenn man die Endanschläge entsprechend befeilt, dann geht es zwar, aber der Hebel wird so klein, dass man sich beim Schalten fast den Daumen bricht. Nach verlängern des Hebelverhältnisses am Umwerfer geht auch das, aber leider hat sich mein Umwerferblech als zu kurz herausgestellt...




Hast du einen 3fach Umwerfer verwendet?
Ich habe am Fatty aktuell noch einen alten SLX 3fach Schellenumwerfer. 
Vom Schwenkbereich her geht sich das gerade so aus mit 2fach. Ich habe die äußersten beiden Positionen vom Umwerfer verwendet (innen durch die Anschlagschraube begrenzt), und an der 3fach Kurbel die Kettenblätter an den inneren beiden Positionen (also klein und mittel). 
Du musst mit der Höhe des Umwerfers spielen. Bei mir ist der etwas niedriger als man ihn mit einer 3fach Kurbel montieren würde. 
Ebenso war es nötig, das Umwerferblech leicht schräg zu den Kettenblättern zu stellen.

Auf die Art schaltet es auf jedem Gang und unter Last vom mittleren aufs kleine KB runter. Hochschalten vom kleinen aufs mittlere KB geht aber nur ohne Last und wenn die Kette hinten auf den 4 kleinsten Ritzeln läuft.

Es geht also so dass man fahren kann.
Zufriedenstellend ist es aber nicht.
Ich besorge mir daher früher oder später doch den Problem Solvers Adapter und einen Direct Mount Umwerfer. Damit erledigt sich dann auch das Problem mit dem unschönen Winkel des Umwerferzugs im Anschlag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (21. September 2013)

Es gibt einen Direct Mount Adapter von Problemsolvers,
der schiebt die Aufnahme um die benötigten 17,5 mm nach aussen.

Ah,
Scylla hat es schon gesagt ...



Mir reicht einfach 
Hätte aber gerne 28Z (geht halt nicht mittig auf die 104er Holzfeller)

Dann eben bei der nächsten Kurbel, oder nächstem Fatbike


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. September 2013)




----------



## mete (22. September 2013)

Ich denke, dass der XT-Umwerfer der noch bei mir herumlag zweifach ist. Das Direct-Mount Ding ist mir zu teuer und die Zugverlegung gefällt mir auch nicht. Ich werde mir wohl einen günstigen SLX-Schellenumwerfer besorgen, dann ist alles da:


----------



## zoomer (22. September 2013)

Ach, jetzt sehe ich's erst.
Die Zugführung ist ja mal kreativ !

Musste extra mal ans eigene Fatty hinsehen, tatsächlich, wenig Platzt 

Aber bekommst Du es ggf. nicht so hin dass du unter den Oberrohren bleibst,
z.B. in dem du hinter dem Sitzrohr herum gehst ?



BTW
Was macht es für einen Sinn dass die Zugführungen für das Schaltwerk
(bei fast allen meiner Räder)
auf der falschen Seite angebracht sind ?
Mache wie Du am Steuerrohr die S-Kurve ums Steuerrohr.


----------



## Optimizer (24. September 2013)

Es ist passiert. Ich hab das Rolling Chassis bestellt. Ist der Steuersatz eigentlich montiert?


----------



## wartool (24. September 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Es ist passiert. Ich hab das Rolling Chassis bestellt. Ist der Steuersatz eigentlich montiert?



nein - bei mir kam er einzeln


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. September 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Es ist passiert. Ich hab das Rolling Chassis bestellt. Ist der Steuersatz eigentlich montiert?


Haha, ich wusste der Stellplatz bleibt nicht lange leer


----------



## Optimizer (24. September 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Haha, ich wusste der Stellplatz bleibt nicht lange leer


 
Wehe dir ich muss was im FB lesen, dann reißt mir meine Frau die Eier ab...


----------



## FlowinFlo (24. September 2013)

Du setzt darauf, dass sie das Dicke geflissentlich übersieht, oder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (24. September 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Es ist passiert. Ich hab das Rolling Chassis bestellt. Ist der Steuersatz eigentlich montiert?



Bei meinem Rolling Cassis war der Steuersatz auch nur beigelegt. Musste ihn selbst einpressen. Was aber kein großes Problem darstellt, wenn man die benötigten Werkzeuge dazu hat.


----------



## zoomer (24. September 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Musste ihn selbst einpressen. Was aber kein großes Problem darstellt, wenn man die benötigten Werkzeuge dazu hat.



Da ich nur 1 1/8er Werkzeug hatte und damit improvisieren musste,
würde ich heute lieber gleich, so wie früher als man noch kein spezielles
Werkzeug hatte,
die gefühlvolle, grosser Hammer + Harthölzchen Methode wählen.


Da hätte ich doch mehr Kontrolle gehabt und die Schrift des Steuersatzes
wäre nicht verdreht.




Übrigens,
habe am AM Fully nach einem knappen Jahr gesehen,
bei Reduzierkonen 1.5" auf 1 1/8", bleibt das Wasser zwischen Lager und Schaft
stehen - Konus und Lager, trotz üppigem Fetten, *rosten* blühend !

Das wird am Fatty kaum anders sein.


----------



## mete (24. September 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Das wird am Fatty kaum anders sein.



Konus Schlitzen, fertig . Mache ich sowieso bei jedem Steuersatz, da ich keine Lust habe, die Konen auf den Gabelkopf zu prügeln und dann nie mehr heil herunterzubekommen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. September 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Konus Schlitzen, fertig . Mache ich sowieso bei jedem Steuersatz, da ich keine Lust habe, die Konen auf den Gabelkopf zu prügeln und dann nie mehr heil herunterzubekommen.


  Am besten mit einer hauchdünnen (das ist mal ein Kontrast) Laubsäge .... Metallblatt. So ist der Materialverlust minimal.


----------



## zoomer (24. September 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Am besten mit einer hauchdünnen (das ist mal ein Kontrast) Laubsäge .... Metallblatt. So ist der Materialverlust minimal.



Wollt grad fragen ...


Dauert das nicht ewig ?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. September 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wehe dir ich muss was im FB lesen, *dann reißt mir meine Frau die Eier ab*...


die werden eh überbewertet....außerdem wollte sie ja eh kein weiteren Nachwuchs mehr.... 

kannst ihr die Neuanschaffung ja dann mit den Worten "Schatz, du wolltest doch keine weiteren Kinder mehr, guck mol was ich gekauft habe..." präsentieren. Aber bitte vorher die Gopro installieren und einschalten   

aber wenn es hart auf hart kommt, ich hätte noch viel Platz im (Fahrad) Keller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. September 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> In den Pfälzer Wald geht es Freitag, wenn ich nicht krank werde.
> Fühle mich irgendwie komisch..
> Aber ohne Fatty.





Optimizer schrieb:


> Als Pfälzerwäldler frage ich jetzt mal, wo ihr genau am Wochenende seid???





Optimizer schrieb:


> Merzalben. Beim Stephan. Ist 5 km von mir entfernt





ofw1988 schrieb:


> Im bikeparkhostel in Merzalben ist es echt klasse. Wir sind im Oktober auch wieder da.



Es war so g_xx_l!! 
Wald/Landschaftlich, wie auch Unterkunft !! 
Rodalben Felsenwanderweg rockt!


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. September 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Wollt grad fragen ...
> 
> 
> Dauert das nicht ewig ?


 Mit einem guten Sägeblatt sind das nur ein paar Züge. Wenn Du einen Goldschmied in der Nähe hast kannst Du den mal fragen ob Er es Dir mal trennt . Mit der Diamantscheibe ist der Schnitt zu breit, nur noch als Hinweis.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Laubsageblat...d=100011&prg=8150&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=170757788347&

ev. Stärke 5/0 ... 0,2 mm


----------



## zoomer (24. September 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Es war so g_xx_l!!
> Wald/Landschaftlich, wie auch Unterkunft !!
> Rodalben Felsenwanderweg rockt!



Bilder ?


----------



## Dutshlander (24. September 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Rodalben Felsenwanderweg rockt!


Jau, das stimmt
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## jmr-biking (25. September 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Es war so g_xx_l!!
> Wald/Landschaftlich, wie auch Unterkunft !!
> Rodalben Felsenwanderweg rockt!



Jep, da waren wir auch vor ein paar Tagen. Fotos von unserem Trip sind in meinem Tourtagebuch online (Seite 15, ab 400).


----------



## Optimizer (25. September 2013)

Is halt ein Schmuckstück in unserer Gegend. Wo hat man schon fast 45km Singletrail an einem Stück. Ich hab bis vor zwei Jahren ja in Rodalben gewohnt. Direkt unterhalb des Felsenwanderweges. Wenn du das Ding allerdings vor der Haustür hast, wirst du dem auch irgendwann überdrüssig.

Hab damals ein paar Videos gedreht, die hauptsächlich auf und um den Felsenwanderweg stattfanden:


----------



## ofw1988 (25. September 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Es war so g_xx_l!!
> Wald/Landschaftlich, wie auch Unterkunft !!
> Rodalben Felsenwanderweg rockt!



Felsenwanderweg werden wir auch wieder unter die Räder nehmen. Stefan hetzt uns da sonntags morgens als grönenden Abschluss immer rüber.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (25. September 2013)

Freue mich schon auf das erste mal Felsenwanderweg mit dem Fatbike. Denke das passt richtig gut...


----------



## Optimizer (25. September 2013)

Heut sind wieder neue Teile gekommen:





Vielleicht kommen Rahmen und Räder schon am Wochenende....


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. September 2013)

Oh oh, ich fürchte, das wird ´ne Rummelkiste! 
Weitermachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (25. September 2013)

Schaun mer mal. Auf die orangene Atlaskurbel werde ich verzichten!


----------



## scylla (25. September 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Heut sind wieder neue Teile gekommen:
> 
> Vielleicht kommen Rahmen und Räder schon am Wochenende....



ui, das wird ja orange 

hast du dir schon einen Platz ausgedacht, um es vor deiner Frau zu verstecken?


----------



## Optimizer (25. September 2013)

In der Vorratskammer hinter den Orangensafttetrapak der Kinder. Fällt garantiert nicht auf.


----------



## BigJohn (25. September 2013)

Sag doch einfach, dass es der neue Rasenmäher ist.


----------



## zoomer (25. September 2013)

"Entscheide Dich ! Es oder Ich ?"


----------



## scylla (25. September 2013)

ach was, das geht als Mopped durch. So fette Reifen sind an keinem Fahrrad.


----------



## Optimizer (26. September 2013)

Ich hab ja den Ragley Bagger verkauft...sie ahnt eigentlich schon, dass da bald ein Ersatz stehen wird...

DPD sagt: "Your parcel has left the United Kingdom and is on its way to Germany".


----------



## Rommos (26. September 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich hab ja den Ragley Bagger verkauft...sie ahnt eigentlich schon, dass da bald ein Ersatz stehen wird...



Die Frauen haben da ein gutes Gespür  
....sie kennen unsereins gut und wissen, dass der Unterschied zwischen kleinen Jungs und Männern eigentlich nur beim Preis der Spielzeuge liegt...


----------



## mtbhb (26. September 2013)

Falls das nicht zu offtopic ist:

Ich habe gestern mal den Platz in der Gabel und dem Heck gemessen. Könnte man da sogar 4.8 Zoll einbauen? Oder klappt das dann nicht mehr mit den Felgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (26. September 2013)

Du bekommst einen 4.8er Bud auf einer Large Marge Felge durch die Gabel, allerdings mit wenig Reserven. 
Vielleicht wird das mit der Carbongabel ja anders...
Zumindest ein BFL passt durch den Hinterbau.


Die Frage ist, ob man das hinten wirklich braucht oder ob nicht auch der Nate reicht.


----------



## mtbhb (26. September 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Du bekommst einen 4.8er Bud auf einer Large Marge Felge durch die Gabel, allerdings mit wenig Reserven.
> Vielleicht wird das mit der Carbongabel ja anders...
> Zumindest ein BFL passt durch den Hinterbau.
> 
> ...



Ok. Vielen Dank für die Info.

Mal schauen was ich mache, wenn die 4.0er am Ende sind. Vielleicht tut sich ja noch was auf dem Markt.


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. September 2013)

Es kommen ja noch ein paar Reifen auf den Markt, 
die zwischen den 3.8/4.0ern und 4.8ern liegen.


----------



## Optimizer (26. September 2013)

weiter gehts mit knackigen Orangenscheiben:


----------



## zoomer (26. September 2013)

mtbhb schrieb:


> Falls das nicht zu offtopic ist:
> 
> Ich habe gestern mal den Platz in der Gabel und dem Heck gemessen. Könnte man da sogar 4.8 Zoll einbauen? Oder klappt das dann nicht mehr mit den Felgen.



Beim Surly Pugsley heisst es ja auch dass die 4,8er vom Moonlander
reinpassen wenn man max. die 80er Felgen nimmt. (Statt den 100ern)

Es gab auch schon Forenbilder wo 4,8er im On One Fatty verbaut waren.


Es sieht so aus als ob sie mit den Fatty Felgen wohl noch reinpassen.
Viel Platz wird dann nicht mehr sein. Man darf sich halt hinterher nicht
beschweren weil der Matsch am Reifen die Farbe von den Kettenstreben
schmirgelt.


----------



## jmr-biking (26. September 2013)

Es rollt! Heut kam die Kurbel und die XT-Klickies. Eben schnell Kurbel und Kette verbaut und die Schaltung eingestellt. Dann eine kurze Testfahrt im Dunklen vorm Haus. 

Platz da, ich komme. War mein erstes Gefühl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (26. September 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Beim Surly Pugsley heisst es ja auch dass die 4,8er vom Moonlander
> reinpassen wenn man max. die 80er Felgen nimmt. (Statt den 100ern)



Laut Surly Datenbank kann das aber nur mit dem Big Fat Larry (105/107mm auf 82mm Felge) funktionieren.
Lou (116/111mm) und Bud (116/113mm) baun da deutlich breiter.

Außerdem muss man auf 1fach umbaun oder die Schaltung überarbeiten weil die Kette am Reifen schleift.

Wollte das nur mal erwähnt haben, nicht dass sonst noch jemand auf den Gedanken kommt dass das alles ohne Probleme passt.


----------



## Optimizer (26. September 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Es rollt! Heut kam die Kurbel und die XT-Klickies. Eben schnell Kurbel und Kette verbaut und die Schaltung eingestellt. Dann eine kurze Testfahrt im Dunklen vorm Haus.
> 
> Platz da, ich komme. War mein erstes Gefühl.




Gibt's schon Bilder?


----------



## zoomer (26. September 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Es rollt! Heut kam die Kurbel und die XT-Klickies. Eben schnell Kurbel und Kette verbaut und die Schaltung eingestellt. Dann eine kurze Testfahrt im Dunklen vorm Haus.
> 
> Platz da, ich komme. War mein erstes Gefühl.



Da freu ich mich gleich mal mit !





Bumble schrieb:


> Laut Surly Datenbank kann das aber nur mit dem Big Fat Larry (105/107mm auf 82mm Felge) funktionieren.
> Lou (116/111mm) und Bud (116/113mm) baun da deutlich breiter.
> 
> Außerdem muss man auf 1fach umbaun oder die Schaltung überarbeiten weil die Kette am Reifen schleift.
> ...




Ah, ok,
dann hab ich wieder Halbwissen verbreitet.
Hatte den Pugsley vs Moonlander Vergleich etwas zu optimistisch überflogen


----------



## Optimizer (27. September 2013)

Fährt von euch jemand das Fatty mit 1x10 und "mit ohne" Kettenführung.
Braucht man die unbedingt?


----------



## jmr-biking (27. September 2013)

*@ Optimizer: *Bilder wird es erst am WE geben. Bin gestern Abend nur kurz im Dunklen vorm Haus rumgerollt.
Ich habe die Holzfeller 2-fach mit Bashguard montiert. Mit der Kefü von e.thirteen bin ich auf die Schnelle nicht so klar gekommen. Scheint nicht einfach zu sein, das Kettenblatt in die Mitte der Führung zu bekommen. Das werde ich aber mal testen.
Wahrscheinlich baue ich aber eh einen Umwerfer mit Problemsolver dran, dann hat sich das Kefü-Problem erledigt. 
Hab aber grad keine Zeit zum schrauben. Kommt alles später. 
Mit dem XT Shadow Plus Schaltwerk erhoffe ich mir weniger Kettenschlagen und keinen Abwurf der Kette. Hab an einem anderen Bike auch Shadow Plus und das Kettenschlagen ist dort auch deutlich minimiert bis gar nicht zu hören.


----------



## wartool (27. September 2013)

Also ich hatte 1x10 auf Mirfebasis probiert..
32er Mirfe KB und 42er Ritzel, 16er bei der XT Kassette rein und 15+17 weggelassen.. Problem war, dass ich die B-Schraube ganz reingedreht hatte, und trotzdem mein x9 Mediumcage Schaltwerk nicht weit genug vom großen ritzel wegkam und sich somit die Kette immer verklemmt hat zwischen Mirfe-Ritzel und oberem Jockeywheel des Umwerfers..
An meinem LV301 MK11 habe ich das probiert.. da ging es.. hat wohl auch etwas mit dem Schaltauge zu tun...
bin dann auf 2x10 gegangen und bereue das nicht.. wenn ihc mir vorstelle, dass ich im Winter im tiefen Schnee den Taunus hochkeulen möchte.. brauche ich die leichtesten Gänge denke ich trotzdem.


----------



## jmr-biking (27. September 2013)

Ein paar schnelle Fotos vom Momentanzustand seit gestern Abend: 

















Ich bin gestern auf ner Tour auch wieder ein paar steile Dinge mit meinem Scandal rauf. In diesem Moment versuchte ich mir vorzustellen, wie ich das mit dem Fatty und 32 KB hinbekommen soll. Das kleine Kettenblatt hat in der Eifel auch seine Berechtigung.


----------



## kwark (27. September 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Fährt von euch jemand das Fatty mit 1x10 und "mit ohne" Kettenführung.
> Braucht man die unbedingt?



Ich fahr 1x10 mit ohne Kettenführung.
Mit Hope Kettenblatt und Zee Schaltwerk bis jetzt ohne Probleme.


----------



## Vighor (27. September 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Fährt von euch jemand das Fatty mit 1x10 und "mit ohne" Kettenführung.
> Braucht man die unbedingt?


 Ich hab kein On-One aber mein fatty ist 1x10 mit SRAM x.0 type 2 ohne Kettenführung. Das Zahnrad vorne ist ein standard singlespeed 32t - bisher keine Probleme gehabt. Aber ich fahr eher gemütlich und Vorsichtig im Gelände.


----------



## hean (27. September 2013)

Ihr seid alle schuld!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (27. September 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Fährt von euch jemand das Fatty mit 1x10 und "mit ohne" Kettenführung.
> Braucht man die unbedingt?



Ich behaupte mal nein !
Oder besser - nicht unbedingt.

Wenn man ein richtiges breites Singlespeedkettenblatt ohne
Schaltrampen drauf hat mag die Kette wirklich nur ungern
aus der Spur laufen.
(Das muss auch nicht gleich ein teures XX1 Blatt sein)

Wenn man sich dann noch ein ShadowPlus/TypeII Schaltwerk
gönnte ist man komplett auf der sicheren Seite.



jmr-biking schrieb:


> *
> Mit dem XT Shadow Plus Schaltwerk erhoffe ich mir weniger Kettenschlagen und keinen Abwurf der Kette. Hab an einem anderen Bike auch Shadow Plus und das Kettenschlagen ist dort auch deutlich minimiert bis gar nicht zu hören.*


*




Bashguard hilft natürlich auch.
(Zumindest kann die Kette nicht mehr nach aussen fallen)


Oder anders gesagt,
ich würde mir heute, die 40  und den Ärger mit der e13 sparen.






jmr-biking schrieb:



Mit der Kefü von e.thirteen bin ich auf die Schnelle nicht so klar gekommen. Scheint nicht einfach zu sein, das Kettenblatt in die Mitte der Führung zu bekommen. Das werde ich aber mal testen.


Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



Dito !

Passt nicht ganz.
Versuche immer sie etwas nach aussen zu biegen (ohne dass sie schräg hängt).

Inzwischen passt sie einigermassen und stört mich nicht mehr.








Genau so fahre ich auch - aber ein 29er AM Fully - keine Probleme.

Über den Bash sollte die Kette nicht fallen, fällt sie nach innen, landet sie hoffentlich
auf dem Granny Gear. (+ man hat noch den manuellen 22er Notnagel)





Habe auch noch ein 26er Hardtail.
Ohne Shadow Plus, ohne Bashguard, nur mit Singlespeedritzel.

Also wenn überhaupt, dann bei dem, sollte die Kette fallen.*


----------



## zoomer (27. September 2013)

hean schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle schuld!



Ich hab kein schlechtes Gewissen 


Aber das gefällt mir, besonders vor dem grau/silber des Geländers.

Jetzt sollte nur noch ein weisser Vorbau hin.


----------



## Optimizer (27. September 2013)

Mein Rollin Chassis ist gekommen. 
Heute komm ich zu nicht mehr viel, aber einen Schlabben musste ich aufziehen, um nen bösen Größenvergleich mit meinem anderen Stahlrad zu machen:


----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. September 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Mein Rollin Chassis ist gekommen.
> Heute komm ich zu nicht mehr viel, aber einen Schlabben musste ich aufziehen, um nen bösen Größenvergleich mit meinem anderen Stahlrad zu machen:


----------



## zoomer (27. September 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Heut sind wieder neue Teile gekommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach übrigens,

für die Freunde der Farbe :

R2 hat unter dem Blowout doch einige günstige Teile in Orange 

Ausserdem dieses Wochenende ohne Porto,
falls man sich nur ein zwei orange Spacerlein leisten möchte ...


----------



## jmr-biking (28. September 2013)

FAT im Geschäft... Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit Fatty: Ein kleiner Bericht in meinem Tourtagebuch: Klick


----------



## zoomer (28. September 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Bericht in meinem Tourtagebuch: Klick




Reschpekt 

Danke für die schöne Wochenendunterhaltung.


----------



## jmr-biking (28. September 2013)

Viel Spaß beim lesen.Das Fatty wird dort bestimmt noch öfters auftauchen.


----------



## Staanemer (28. September 2013)

mein Fatty muss nach Hause...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (28. September 2013)

Staanemer schrieb:


> mein Fatty muss nach Hause...



Was ist passiert?


Ich hab heute offiziell mit Aufbau begonnen. Bilder gibt es dann nächste Woche.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. September 2013)

Räder und Berichte von jmr sind immer unterhaltsam!!  Schön ist's geworden!


----------



## scylla (29. September 2013)

Staanemer schrieb:


> mein Fatty muss nach Hause...



d.h. du hast endlich eine Antwort statt eines "Tickets" bekommen? In dem Fall wäre das ja doch irgendwie auch ein wenig positiv. Dein 901 wird sich dafür freuen


----------



## Optimizer (30. September 2013)

Nur ein schnelles schlechtes Handybild, muss ja im "Geheimen" aufbauen...
Das "Löchern" der Felgen überlege ich mir nochmal. Sind ja nur knapp 300gr die man einspart. Heut abend wird noch der Gabelschaft gekürzt, Bremsscheiben und Adapter montiert. Gestern noch die aktuelle XT-Bremse auf ebay geschossen! Die restlichen Komponenten sollten diese Woche noch eintrudeln. Z.Zt. fehlt nur noch die Bestellung für Sattel, Stütze und Griffe. Laut Berechnungen lande ich bei ca. 15,550 kg.


----------



## drurs (30. September 2013)

wartool schrieb:


> Also ich hatte 1x10 auf Mirfebasis probiert..
> 32er Mirfe KB und 42er Ritzel, 16er bei der XT Kassette rein und 15+17 weggelassen.. Problem war, dass ich die B-Schraube ganz reingedreht hatte, und trotzdem mein x9 Mediumcage Schaltwerk nicht weit genug vom großen ritzel wegkam und sich somit die Kette immer verklemmt hat zwischen Mirfe-Ritzel und oberem Jockeywheel des Umwerfers..
> An meinem LV301 MK11 habe ich das probiert.. da ging es.. hat wohl auch etwas mit dem Schaltauge zu tun...
> bin dann auf 2x10 gegangen und bereue das nicht.. wenn ihc mir vorstelle, dass ich im Winter im tiefen Schnee den Taunus hochkeulen möchte.. brauche ich die leichtesten Gänge denke ich trotzdem.



Hi,
ich hab am Fatty von 2*10 wieder "abgerüstet" auf 1*10 mit 42er Mirfe, XT kassette + 30er RF narrowwide KB, funktioniert bei mir problemlos mit dem originalen X5 shaltwerk vom Fatty (ohne die B-schraube ganz reinzudrehen); nur der sprung durch das fehlende kleine Ritzel is blöd....
Gruß,
Uli


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. September 2013)

So habe ich das mit 1x10 auch vor und bin froh zu lesen, 
dass es doch geht!
Nur beim Schaltwerk setze ich auf Shimano XT+ ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (30. September 2013)

Also ich komme auch erstaunlich gut mit 1x10 klar. Das Shadow+ Schaltwerk kann ich nur empfehlen. Kein Kettenschlagen und abgesprungen ist sie mir auch noch nicht. Mein Antrieb bleibt erst mal so. Überlege aber noch für den Winter,ob ich die Leonardi Racing Kassette einbaue.


----------



## Staanemer (30. September 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> d.h. du hast endlich eine Antwort statt eines "Tickets" bekommen? In dem Fall wäre das ja doch irgendwie auch ein wenig positiv. Dein 901 wird sich dafür freuen



Korrekt. Nach exakt einem halben Jahr tritt es den Heimweg an. Zuerst ging man davon aus, dass man mir nach Begutachtung der Bilder durch einen Technician neue Spanner schickt. Der Technician hat sich wohl anders entschieden.
Muss unbedingt mal gucken, wie viel Kilometer es runter hat.

Gut, dass die bestellte Kurbel von CRC zum zweiten Mal einen "Transportschaden" hat


----------



## jmr-biking (1. Oktober 2013)

Hohe Berge, weite Täler.... 
Heute mal mit weniger Luftdruck unterwegs (0,7 bar vorne/hinten). Und siehe da, es läuft schon besser über Wurzeln und Steine. Aber ich denke, dass ich noch weiter runter kann. 






Kleine Story im Tourtagebuch: Klick


----------



## mete (4. Oktober 2013)

Heute eine erste kleine Runde gedreht...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Oktober 2013)

Gefällt mir ganz gut, bis auf den etwas schmalen Lenker!


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Oktober 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Heute eine erste kleine Runde gedreht...



Und, wie fährt es sich mit dem "Race-Bike"?  So langsam wächst die Fatty-Gemeinde.


----------



## zoomer (4. Oktober 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Heute eine erste kleine Runde gedreht...



Von den Komponenten her sieht es recht chic aus,
für mich halt ein bisschen wie ein 29er Flash in Grösse S.

Und hält es vom Fahrverhalten her was Du dir versprochen hast ?


----------



## mete (4. Oktober 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Und hält es vom Fahrverhalten her was Du dir versprochen hast ?



Joar, im Prinzip schon. Auf Asphalt qäult man sich erwartungsgemäß ganz ordentlich, dafür das Durchfahren von tiefem Sand oder Ackerboden schön entspannend. Ich harre der Dinge, die da im Winter bei Schnee auf mich zukommen.


----------



## zoomer (4. Oktober 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Joar, im Prinzip schon. Auf Asphalt qäult man sich erwartungsgemäß ganz ordentlich, dafür das Durchfahren von tiefem Sand oder Ackerboden schön entspannend. Ich harre der Dinge, die da im Winter bei Schnee auf mich zukommen.



Dann weiterhin viel Spass.


Aber warum Winter ?
Heisst das nun das Du das Fatty, jetzt wo es fertig ist, wieder weg legst
und erst wieder raus holst wenn Schnee kommt


----------



## mete (4. Oktober 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Heisst das nun das Du das Fatty, jetzt wo es fertig ist, wieder weg legst und erst wieder raus holst wenn Schnee kommt



Genau. Also fast, ab und zu sitze ich sicher mal drauf, aber jetzt ist für mich primär Crosserzeit .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Oktober 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Heute eine erste kleine Runde gedreht...



So nur mit nem 700er flat könnte ich mit das auch vorstellen...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Oktober 2013)

Auch nett und eine Alternative zum Fatty:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/233444-9-zero-7-fatbike-rahmen

Vielleicht passt es hier ja jemand. Leider nicht meine Größe..


----------



## Ampelhasser (8. Oktober 2013)

Frisch aus dem Karton






Na gut, ich war danach noch beim Pulvern und hab ein paar Sticker draufgepappt.

Jetzt wartet schon die nächste Baustelle...







Ampel


----------



## Dutshlander (8. Oktober 2013)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Frisch aus dem Karton
> Na gut, ich war danach noch beim Pulvern und hab ein paar Sticker draufgepappt.
> Jetzt wartet schon die nächste Baustelle...
> Ampel


Na das wird mal ne Goile kiste Verrate mal woher
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Oktober 2013)

Verdammt! - Da war jetzt doch jemand vor mir, was die farblichen Änderungen angeht...   


Sieht suuuper aus! 
Gepulvert oder lackiert?


----------



## zoomer (8. Oktober 2013)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Frisch aus dem Karton
> 
> Ampel



*COOL !*


Aber,
Aufkleber wieder runter und und vom ADAC die Crash Test
Checker und Fadenkreuze holen !


----------



## Optimizer (9. Oktober 2013)

Bis auf Kette ist alles fertig!

Hier ein paar Detailbilder...

Verzögerungskomponenten:






Sitzen:




Lenken:




Treten:




Von hinten:




Und von der Seite:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Oktober 2013)

Schaut gut aus.
Wieviel Sattelüberhöhung hast du denn? Ich überlege meine Position auch etwas racelastiger zu machen, ähnlich den anderen Rädern.


----------



## Optimizer (9. Oktober 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus.
> Wieviel Sattelüberhöhung hast du denn? Ich überlege meine Position auch etwas racelastiger zu machen, ähnlich den anderen Rädern.


 Zur Sattelüberhöhung kann ich noch nix sagen. Hab ja noch nicht mal draufgesessen, sondern alles nur klammheimlich gestern abend zusammengeschraubt. Der Rahmen an sich wirkt aber für sein 18" sehr kompakt. Ich hoffe dies in Wendigkeit auf dem Trail wiederzufinden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. Oktober 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> sondern alles nur klammheimlich gestern abend


Wie kannst du das so lange verheimlichen?
Ist euer Haus soooo groß das es nicht auffällt ? : D


----------



## Der Kokopelli (9. Oktober 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Wie kannst du das so lange verheimlichen?
> Ist euer Haus soooo groß das es nicht auffällt ? : D


Da stehen wahrscheinlich so viele Räder im Keller, dass sich das Fatbike locker dazwischen verstecken kann 
 @Optimizer: Schönes Farbkonzept, sehr ausgewogen zwischen weiß, schwarz und orange! Sieht viel besser aus als die Einzelbilder der Parts.


----------



## Optimizer (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab einen, nur von außen zugänglichen, Geräteraum. Da geht sie selten rein....


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. Oktober 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich hab einen, nur von außen zugänglichen, Geräteraum. Da geht sie selten rein....



... Uff... ich dachte schon, der Satz endet mit den Worten "da kommt sie selten raus". 


Recht viele Orange-Töne am Bike aber dennoch gut!


----------



## zoomer (9. Oktober 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Detailbilder...



Gefällt mir gut 


Ein paar der Fatties sehen inzwischen doch recht edel aus.



Meins hat inzwischen die weissen Hayes Stroker Bremsen vom AMS
dran und bis auf den On One "Spritzer" ist alles Orange mit weissen
Klebefolien abgedeckt.
Mir gefällts ...

Vergesse nur immer das Fotografieren 
aber ist eh zu dunkel fürs 4er iPhone.


----------



## cubation (9. Oktober 2013)

@Ampelhasser der erste ESK´ler mit fetten Reifen! 

Und das nächste Fatty aus der Hauptstadt. Dann müssten wir zum Fatbike-Day im Dezember doch eine größere Gruppe zusammen bekommen, ick freu mir!  

p.s.: schöne Farbe ;-) 


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (9. Oktober 2013)

So...Kette ist drauf, Sattel um einiges tiefer, Bremsen mal beißen lassen und die erste Treppenabfahrt absolviert.
Asphalt ist schaizze, alles andere ist purer Spass am Geländeradfahren.
Was mich noch stört: Beide Reifen hubbeln, liegen nicht richtig in der Felge. Wie habt ihr euch beholfen? Viel Seifenwasser und dann ordentlich Druck drauf?


----------



## mete (9. Oktober 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Viel Seifenwasser und dann ordentlich Druck drauf?



Hat bei mir nicht geholfen...die Reifen springen beim Druckablassen wieder zurück. Was soll's .


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Oktober 2013)

*@ Optimizer:* Schönes Bike!!! Die eloxierten Teile machen sich gut am Fatty. Nur das Orange vom Sattel und den Griffen finde ich etwas too much. 

Ich habe die Conti Freeride Schläuche drin. Wenn ich sie auf 2 Bar aufpumpe, dann setzt ich der Reifen lautlos in der Felge. Der Rundlauf war danach optimal, auch ohne Schmierseife. Danach dann auf den gewünschten Luftdruck ablassen und nochmal den Rundlauf kontrollieren.

Ich habe übrigens beim ersten Aufpumpen auf 2 Bar die Felge mit Reifen in der Hand gehalten und nicht auf dem Boden stehen lassen. Vielleicht ist das mein Geheimnis des sofortigen Rundlaufes? 

*@ Ampelhasser:* Auf das Fatty bin ich gespannt. Nur das orangene Felgenband auf gelben Rahmen erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz.


----------



## mete (9. Oktober 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *@ Ampelhasser:* Auf das Fatty bin ich gespannt. Nur das orangene Felgenband auf gelben Rahmen erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz.



Ich glaube, das "orange Felgenband" ist eigentlich so ein rotes Reflektorband zum Aufkleben wie auf diversen Warnbarken im Straßenverkehr, quasi integrierter Felgenreflektor .

Ich habe mir überlegt, das Felgenbohren zu lassen. Da sammelt sich ja doch nur der ganze Siff in den Löchern und am Ende spart es kein Gewicht und wenn man doch mal sauber macht, bekommt man den Dreck nicht aus den Löchern.


----------



## zoomer (9. Oktober 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Was mich noch stört: Beide Reifen hubbeln, liegen nicht richtig in der Felge. Wie habt ihr euch beholfen? Viel Seifenwasser und dann ordentlich Druck drauf?



Genau so 

Spüli/Schwalbe Fluid muss nicht sein, die Reifen springen auch so bei
ca. 2,0 Bar in die Sitze. Und da bleiben sie normalerweise auch, wenn
Du nicht weniger als 0,4 Bar fahren willst.
(Bei 0,2 Bar springen sie dann auch von selbst wieder raus)


----------



## scylla (9. Oktober 2013)

mein hinterer hubbelt auch bei 0,5 Bar lustig vor sich hin, trotz Druck Hochjagen und Dranrumkneten. 
Hilft nix, außer dran gewöhnen (und beim nächsten Reifenkauf keinen Floater mehr zu kaufen).

PS: Asphalt ist sowieso immer schaizze


----------



## zoomer (9. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> mein hinterer hubbelt auch bei 0,5 Bar lustig vor sich hin, trotz Druck Hochjagen und Dranrumkneten.
> Hilft nix, außer dran gewöhnen (und beim nächsten Reifenkauf keinen Floater mehr zu kaufen).
> 
> PS: Asphalt ist sowieso immer schaizze



Versteh ich jetzt nicht, hinten ???



Ich dachte bei Dir hüpfen die Floaters auch locker drauf.

Nur dass Dein Vorderreifen bei deiner Fahrerei ,
(Den Missbrauch hast Du ja ausreichend dokumentiert  )
danach bei Gebrauch wieder aus dem Sitz fällt weil Du nur so
um die 0,3 Bar fährst ....


Meinst Du dass Du ihn hinten gar nicht erst richtig auf die Felge
bekommst ?


----------



## Optimizer (9. Oktober 2013)

Also ich bekomm ihn weder hinten noch vorne richtig drauf. Eiert...
 Hab ihn auf 2 bar aufgeblasen, hat nichts geholfen. Probiere morgen nochmals mit Seifenwasser.


----------



## Ampelhasser (9. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

danke für eure Kommentare. 

 @taunusteufel78: Der Rahmen wurde gepulvert. 

 @cubation: Ja, das mit dem Treffen ist ´ne gute Idee

 @jmr-biking: Mete hat (wie fast immer ) Recht. Das ist ein rotes reflektierendes Klebeband. Mal schauen, wie das dann als "Gesamtkunstwerk" wirkt.

Hier kann man das etwas besser erkennen.







Ampel


----------



## scylla (9. Oktober 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Versteh ich jetzt nicht, hinten ???



Vorne hat er ganz schlimm geeiert, hinten aber auch. 
Das Teil zieht sich halt sofort irgendwo aus der Felge, wenn man einen Trail fährt. Den Vorderen hat's beim Luftablassen im Stand schon rausgezogen.

Ich glaub, das Problem ist dass er so locker auf die Felge hüpft ... und genauso locker wieder runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (9. Oktober 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Also ich bekomm ihn weder hinten noch vorne richtig drauf. Eiert...
> Hab ihn auf 2 bar aufgeblasen, hat nichts geholfen. Probiere morgen nochmals mit Seifenwasser.



Versuch doch vorsichtig etwas mehr Luft.
2 Bar SKS Air Checker entsprechen guten 2,2 Bar auf dem Manometer
meiner SKS Aircon 6 Pumpe.
Die Reifen gehen relativ unhörbar in ihren Sitz.

Man sieht aber am Kontrollring dass der Reifen dann gleichmässig zum
Felgenrand sitzt.



Solange noch ein Teil des Reifens innen in der Felge liegt hat man die
deutliche Unwucht - wie bei Scylla.
Das sieht man dann aber auch ganz deutlich am Kontrollstrich am
Reifen.


----------



## scylla (10. Oktober 2013)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Mete hat (wie fast immer ) Recht. Das ist ein rotes reflektierendes Klebeband. Mal schauen, wie das dann als "Gesamtkunstwerk" wirkt.



coole Idee 
Die klau ich mir gleich mal wenn ich den neuen LRS "ausstatte"


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Oktober 2013)

@ Ampelhasser: Wie groß hast du im Durchmesser die Löcher gebohrt? Ich wehre mich zwar noch gegen die Arbeit, aber wenn das Wetter mal mies ist, könnte ich mich dazu durchringen. Im Moment möchte ich eher noch fahren.


----------



## Ampelhasser (10. Oktober 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @ Ampelhasser: Wie groß hast du im Durchmesser die Löcher gebohrt? Ich wehre mich zwar noch gegen die Arbeit, aber wenn das Wetter mal mies ist, könnte ich mich dazu durchringen. Im Moment möchte ich eher noch fahren.



Die Löcher habe ich mit einem 32mm Stufenbohrer gebohrt. Da ist dann noch genug "Fleisch" an der Felge und trotzdem kommen die Löcher gut zur Geltung.

Ampel


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Info! Ein Stufenbohrer scheint mir auch besser geeignet als ein Lochfräser.


----------



## rayc (10. Oktober 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Danke für die Info! Ein Stufenbohrer scheint mir auch besser geeignet als ein Lochfräser.



Ja ist es.

Mit den Lochfräser ist es eine Qual und es sieht bescheiden aus.

Ray


----------



## wartool (10. Oktober 2013)

Habt ihr das Alu nach de Bohren irgenwie behandelt, oder versiegelt.. ich denke, dass das nach dem Winter mit Salzkontakt echt übel aussehen könnte....


----------



## Ampelhasser (10. Oktober 2013)

wartool schrieb:


> Habt ihr das Alu nach de Bohren irgenwie behandelt, oder versiegelt.. ich denke, dass das nach dem Winter mit Salzkontakt echt übel aussehen könnte....



Also ich habe da nichts gemacht. Falls es anfängt zu blühen, lasse ich die Felgen sowieso in einer anderen Farbe pulvern.


----------



## Optimizer (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab ja auch schon mit dem Gedanken des Durchlöcherns gespielt. Wenn ich dann aber "nur" eine Gewichtsersparnis von ca. 170gr pro Laufrad lese (abzüglich des zusätzlichen Felgenbandes), dann lass ich das lieber. Rein optisch würde es mir aber schon gefallen...vielleicht mach ich mir runde orangene Sticker mit 35mm Durchmesser auf die Felge.

Ziel wäre eh, im nächsten Jahr sich neue Felgen zuzulegen, um Gewicht zu sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (10. Oktober 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Da die Spanner sich hier nie lösen, sind sie also bei mir, jedenfalls nicht
> das einzige Problem.
> Seit dem Entfetten und Auftragen von Carbonfriktionspaste, halten die
> Achsen nun auch viel besser, wenn auch noch nicht 100%ig.
> ...



Hab endlich mal drangedacht und nachgemessen als wieder mal die Räder
draussen waren.

Die Achsaufnahmen sind bei mir tatsächlich leicht konisch,
d.h. wenn man die Schieblehre hin hält, unten ca. 1/20 mm dünner als oben,
auf beiden Seiten.
(Hab das bei anderen Schnellspannrädern bisher noch nie überprüft)


Leider hab ich wieder nicht an die Nabenendkappen gedacht und nicht
überprüft ob die lose sein könnten.
:facepalm:


----------



## Optimizer (10. Oktober 2013)

Es muss Herbst sein - schönstes Jahreszeit: Sonne, Wolken, Nass von oben, Nass von unten. Endlich werden Räder wieder dreckig...





Sind die Bindfäden zu erkennen?


----------



## Staanemer (10. Oktober 2013)

Juhuuu! Ich hab endlich wieder ein.... Ticket!


----------



## Bumble (10. Oktober 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


>


Auf dem Bild schaut der Lenkwinkel total flach aus, das täuscht oder ? 

Achja: Schöne Location  Wo issen das genau ? War ja schon bei dir in der Ecke unterwegs aber das sagt mir grad nix.


----------



## zoomer (10. Oktober 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild schaut der Lenkwinkel total flach aus, das täuscht oder ?



Schaut direkt von der Seite noch viel flacher aus.
Fast schon komisch.

Liegt einfach an den geraden Gabelrohren + 68° + langem 55 mm Offset.


 @Optimizer
Schaut wirklich gut aus - feine Unterwegs Bilder ...

Apropos Buntsandstein .... wohnen eigentlich 80% aller Fatties im östlichen
Odenwald ?
(Oder täuscht das)


----------



## Bumble (10. Oktober 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Apropos Buntsandstein .... wohnen eigentlich 80% aller Fatties im östlichen
> Odenwald ?



eher westlicher Odenwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (10. Oktober 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Liegt einfach an den geraden Gabelrohren + 68° + langem 55 mm Offset.



das Fatty hat nen 2 Grad flacheren Lenkkopf als mein Pugsley ?


----------



## zoomer (10. Oktober 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> eher westlicher Odenwald



[OT]
Ich dachte im Westen richtung Oberrheingraben wäre mehr angehoben
worden und damit das Sedimentzeugs stärker wegerodiert und damit
das drunterliegende kristaline Zeugs an der Oberfläche. Dagegen
Richtung Nordosten ...
[/OT]


----------



## Bumble (10. Oktober 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> [OT]
> Ich dachte im Westen richtung Oberrheingraben wäre mehr angehoben
> worden und damit das Sedimentzeugs stärker wegerodiert und damit
> das drunterliegende kristaline Zeugs an der Oberfläche. Dagegen
> ...



was fürn kraut rauchst du denn ?


----------



## zoomer (10. Oktober 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> was fürn kraut rauchst du denn ?



Ja eben nicht mehr .... (Tabak)


Odenwald#Geologie


----------



## scylla (10. Oktober 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Apropos Buntsandstein .... wohnen eigentlich 80% aller Fatties in diversen Mittelgebirgen neben dem Odenwald
> (Oder täuscht das)



ich hab das mal korrigiert 

ansonsten hast du recht, bei uns an der Bergstraße (Westende des Odenwalds) gibt's keinen Standstein, weiter östlich und südlich (Neckargegend) dagegen schon.

A propos, schöne Bilder von "etwas" westlich des Odenwalds @Optimizer


----------



## Bumble (10. Oktober 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Odenwald#Geologie



Danke für den Link, war da auch schonmal unterwegs 

Der Opti war aber wohl eher sehr westlich vom Odenwald unterwegs, das meinte ich.


----------



## zoomer (11. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ich hab das mal korrigiert



Wie ?
Ist der Odenwald jetzt schon das Zentrum ? 


Bevor ich euch kennen(lesen)gelernt habe war der Odenwald für mich
Rolf Miller und sonst gar nichts 






Bumble schrieb:


> Der Opti war aber wohl eher sehr westlich vom Odenwald unterwegs, das meinte ich.



Ja, der hat mich mit seinem Vogesenwald auch schon immer verwirrt ...

Aber klar, über den Graben, immer noch weiter westlich, dann sollte auch
wieder Buntsandstein kommen.



Aber lieber Buntsandstein unterm Fatty als dieser ewig absturzgefährdete Nagelfluh ...
Ich kann ihn bald nimmer sehn ...


----------



## Optimizer (11. Oktober 2013)

Boooah. Wo ihr mich hin lokalisiert.
Das ist natürlich Pfälzerwald! Genauer gesagt Südwestpfalz oder schöner gesagt "Der Wasgau". Da das Hauptgeschehen in Pfälzerwald oberflächlich gesehen sich an der Haardt (Abbruchkante zum Oberrhein) abspielt, nenne ich meine Region gerne "Randzone". Scylla kennt meine Ecke und weiß, dass es sich hier ebenso reizvoll biken lässt wie am Haardtrand.


----------



## scylla (11. Oktober 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Scylla kennt meine Ecke und weiß, dass es sich hier ebenso reizvoll biken lässt wie am Haardtrand.


----------



## zoomer (11. Oktober 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Boooah. Wo ihr mich hin lokalisiert.
> Das ist natürlich Pfälzerwald! Genauer gesagt Südwestpfalz oder schöner gesagt "Der Wasgau". Da das Hauptgeschehen in Pfälzerwald oberflächlich gesehen sich an der Haardt (Abbruchkante zum Oberrhein) abspielt, nenne ich meine Region gerne "Randzone". Scylla kennt meine Ecke und weiß, dass es sich hier ebenso reizvoll biken lässt wie am Haardtrand.



Ich wollte die Locals nicht beleidigen 

Aber dein Wetterschutzhäuschen auf dem Bild ist doch aus Sandstein.
Ist das jetzt im Nordosten ? Oder hat der Tourismusverband extra für
Euch die ganzen Sedimentgesteinsspielzeuge an euren Trails verteilt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (11. Oktober 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich wollte die Locals nicht beleidigen
> 
> Aber dein Wetterschutzhäuschen auf dem Bild ist doch aus Sandstein.
> Ist das jetzt im Nordosten ? Oder hat der Tourismusverband extra für
> Euch die ganzen Sedimentgesteinsspielzeuge an euren Trails verteilt ?



ich glaub, im Pfälzerwald gibt's das rote Zeug durchgängig von Nordosten bis Südwesten. Im Unterschied zum Odenwald, wo es nur im Süden und Osten rot wird. Im Schwarzwald gibt's auch ein paar Ecken mit Sandstein, ich kann mich aber nicht mehr erinnern, wo das war, weil ich ungern auf 2m breiten Wegen bike.


----------



## Optimizer (11. Oktober 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt im Nordosten ? ?



Südwesten. Ich mach mal Budder auf die Fische: Das Felsentor ist bei Pirmasens, welches 35km südlich von Kaiserslautern liegt. Bis zur französischen Grenze sind es Luftlinie nach Süden ca. 15km. Ich wohn bei Lemberg. Das ist quasi das Herz des Wasgau. Ein paar Kilometer südöstlich liegt Dahn im Herzen des Dahner Felsenlandes; Kletter-, Wander- und Bikeparadies. Danach kommt weiter im Osten Hauenstein und Annweiler, das sog. Trifelsland. Noch ein paar km weiter fällt man dann bei Landau vom Haardtrand in die Vorderpfälzer Weinebene hinab. Dann bist du im OSTEN des Pfälzerwaldes.

Ich sehe, es gibt da Nachholbedarf. Das schreit nach Fattytreffen....


----------



## jmr-biking (11. Oktober 2013)

Da wäre ich mit dabei. Bis nach Lemberg hätte ich nur ca. 2,5 Std.. Und mit dem Fatty durchs Felsenland, das wäre mal was!


----------



## zoomer (11. Oktober 2013)

Oh je, oh je,
jetzt musste ich auch noch den Diercke hervorkramen.

OK, jetzt hab ich's.
Odenwald Granit und Gneis, und was ich immer meine ist dann der Pfälzer Wald 


Scylla Du hast mir in deinem Album ein paar Pfalz Bilder untergejubelt - drum das Chaos 




Für die Süddeutschen ist halt alles oberhalb der Donau "Neuland".
Wir sind da mehr F-CH-A-I orientiert .... oder einfach ignorant.


----------



## scylla (11. Oktober 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Oh je, oh je,
> jetzt musste ich auch noch den Diercke hervorkramen.
> 
> OK, jetzt hab ich's.
> Odenwald Granit und Gneis, und was ich immer meine ist dann der Pfälzer Wald



nicht ganz, wie gesagt im Odenwald gibt's auch ein paar Ecken mit Sandstein. Z.B. hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1396064?in=set, das ist bei Eberbach am Neckar (also im Süden des Odenwalds), und wie man sieht ist dort überall Sandstein (wenn auch nicht so roter wie beim Optimizer). An der Bergstraße (mein Heimrevier) ist aber tatsächlich vorwiegende Granit.

... und dabei hab ich meine Bilder doch so sorgfältig in nach dem Revier benannte Ordner einsortiert ... 
kommt aber auch irgendwie daher, dass wir doch lieber in fremden Revieren wildern als in unserem eigenen. Im Pfälzerwald ist's halt irgendwie viel schöner. 

PS: ignorantes Weißwurst-Pack!  (hast du selbst gesagt )


----------



## BigJohn (11. Oktober 2013)

Und ich dachte immer Lemberg wäre in der Unkraine?! Da wäre jedenfalls die hohe Tatra in der Nähe


----------



## zoomer (11. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ... und dabei hab ich meine Bilder doch so sorgfältig in nach dem Revier benannte Ordner einsortiert ...



Jajajajaaaaaahhhhhh .....

Entweder ich lese oder ich guck Bilder 


Jedenfalls mag ich das wenn so grössere Sachen rum liegen,
ich find das abwechslungsreich. Ob rot oder nicht ist mir grad
egal - Hauptsache mystisch schön rundgelutscht.
Das spitze Zeug kennt man hier auch ...

Nicht nur für's Fatty


----------



## rayc (11. Oktober 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich sehe, es gibt da Nachholbedarf. Das schreit nach Fattytreffen....



Meinst du die Pfalz ist reif für noch ein Treffen?

Das LO-Forum war dieses Jahr schon da.
Und jetzt sollen die Fatties kommen.

Ach kapiere, es heißt ja "die dicken Kinder aus Landau".
Das wäre also ein Heimpiel 

ray


----------



## scylla (11. Oktober 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Jedenfalls mag ich das wenn so grössere Sachen rum liegen,
> ich find das abwechslungsreich.



Magst du den Location-Tipp des Jahres? 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1197735
könnte dir gefallen 

scnr

mein Fatty ist nicht dick, das hat nur starke Knochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (11. Oktober 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Meinst du die Pfalz ist reif für noch ein Treffen?
> 
> Das LO-Forum war dieses Jahr schon da.
> Und jetzt sollen die Fatties kommen.
> ...



Was ist das LO-Forum?


----------



## scylla (11. Oktober 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Was ist das LO-Forum?



Ladies Only
Und ich dachte, 30 Ladies aufm Trail hätte kein Pfälzer jemals übersehen können.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Ladies Only
> Und ich dachte, 30 Ladies aufm Trail hätte kein Pfälzer jemals übersehen können.


und Ray hat es geschafft da mitzufahren ?


----------



## lucie (11. Oktober 2013)

...und er hatte viel Spaß...



scylla schrieb:


> die besten Sprüche vom Ladies-Treffen:
> 
> Ray: "Achtung, da kommen noch so ca. 20 Mädels"
> Fremder Biker: "Woher kommen die denn alle?"
> ...


----------



## zoomer (11. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Magst du den Location-Tipp des Jahres?
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1197735
> könnte dir gefallen
> 
> ...



Für wen hältst Du mich - für Louis Trenker ?
Ohne Sauerstoff ...







Warum sollte ich da ein Rad hoch tragen wenn ich es hinterher
wieder runtertragen muss ....
Da hat's ja nur Steine, wo ist der Trail ?


So muss das ausschauen :
S2 Weg + ein paar lustige Steine










Neh, passt schon 
Wenn dass da, auch da war, würde es meinem Fatty auch gefallen ...
(Is jetzt aber Tibet, oder ?)





[OT]
15 kg in 2 Wochen abnehmen ...

[/OT]


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Oktober 2013)

Ein Mittelmaß zwischen der Mädel_Z_tour von Zoomer und der Harten-Männer-Tour von scylla wäre da eher mein Geschmack... 

-Man(n) könnte meinen ihr steckt im falschen Körper.. -









Heute wollte ich auch mal wieder mit dem Fatty raus, das Lupinechen war auch schon am Lenker gefixt, Akku voll, ...musste aber Überstunden schieben.   Naja, Wetter war sowieso nix... 


Habe aber noch schnell das SLX-Schaltwerk gegen ein kurzes XT Shadow Plus getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (11. Oktober 2013)

Tibet? Quatsch, das ist die Sahara, erkennt doch jedes Kind 
Hast du etwa noch nie grobkörnigen Sand gesehen?



zoomer schrieb:


> [OT]
> 15 kg in 2 Wochen abnehmen ...
> 
> [/OT]



Gott sei Dank hatte ich da mein Fatty noch nicht, sonst wäre es etwas feucht geworden 



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Heute wollte ich auch mal wieder mit dem Fatty raus, das Lupinechen war auch schon am Lenker gefixt, Akku voll, ...musste aber Überstunden schieben.   Naja, Wetter war sowieso nix...



Na wenigstens hab ich jetzt einen Leidensgenossen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. Oktober 2013)

lucie schrieb:


> ...und er hatte viel Spaß...


*lol*


----------



## zoomer (11. Oktober 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> -Man(n) könnte meinen ihr steckt im falschen Körper.. -



Pfffffffttttt ....
In meinen Körper passen mindestens 3 Scyllas ..... 



Hier war das Wetter gegen späten Nachmittag super,
halt gute 10° C kälter als sonst 

Nach langer Überlegung aber heute mit dem Singlespeed -4 kg.
Hat trotzdem Spass gemacht - ist ja auch weiss 




Nach "Tausche die Bremshebel" in falsch herum (deutsch) bin ich
gerade im slam-that-stem-fever.
Trage mein 4 cm Fatty-Spacertürmchen nun oberhalb des Vorbaus 

Und das geht !!!


----------



## oldrizzo (12. Oktober 2013)

Sorry, OT....nochmal Pfalz: 
Dahn und Umgebung finde ich Superlativ, würde ich gerne mal mit dem Fatty erkunden. Problem: habe kein Fatty....


----------



## corra (12. Oktober 2013)

wenn ihr mit eurer geologie stunde durch seid hätte ich gerne wieder bilder von dicken reifen


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Oktober 2013)

Bitte schön: Bilder von draußen gibt`s aber erst demnächst wieder. 

Der Viscacha von Revelate Designs hat sich schon 2012 auf einem Alpencross bewährt:






Der Gas Tank kam letztens aus Holland per Post zu mir:






Ich hab auf jeden Fall vor mit diesem Bike auch mal einen auf Overnighter zu machen.


----------



## Optimizer (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich komm gerade von nem Marathon. Der Harfatser hat mich wohl behütet über 65 km und 1500hm geleitet! Und dass sogar in nem glatten 13er Schnitt. Hatte unterwegs viele Gespräche z führen bezüglich Gewicht, Reifenbreite und Luftdruck.
Vielleicht gibt es heut abend noch ein paar Fotos. Weil fotografiert wurde ich reichlich.


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Oktober 2013)

Wasgau-Marathon!  Ich bin morgen auch auf einem Marathon in Büchel unterwegs. Aber nicht mit Fatty, trau mich noch nicht.  Werde Ende Oktober mal ne CTF mit inoffizieller Zeitnahme damit bestreiten.


----------



## Optimizer (13. Oktober 2013)

Hier das erste Bild von gestern. War noch vor dem Start:


----------



## Optimizer (13. Oktober 2013)

Habs zweimal in die "Best-of"-Fotos geschafft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (13. Oktober 2013)

WOW! 

besonders das erste Foto sieht nach viiiiiiel Spaß aus! 

Ray


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2013)

Wir waren gestern ein wenig nördlicher unterwegs
(für zoomer: mit Sandstein, etwas viel westlich des Odenwalds)

Portemonnaie vergessen (dafür hat man ja einen Mann), Navi vergessen (dafür hat man ja einen Mann), Protektoren vergessen (dafür darf man dann ungeniert Rumpienzen)... Fatty und nette Gesellschaft dabei gehabt und trotzdem jede Menge Spaß gehabt 





die Umsetzerei mit dickem Hinterrad mag noch trainiert werden 




fette Sau oder "der Minimalluftdruck wurde erreicht"




protektorenlose hilfe-ich-hab-nen Floater-mit-Glatze-am-Hinterrad Mimimi-Chickenline


----------



## Optimizer (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich find Treppenfahren lustig mit dem Fatty. Gehts dir genauso? Hat dein Vorderrad Lochfras oder ist das schon ne neue Felge?


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich find Treppenfahren lustig mit dem Fatty. Gehts dir genauso? Hat dein Vorderrad Lochfras oder ist das schon ne neue Felge?



ich finde alles fahren lustig mit dem Fatty 
(Treppen und Steine mag ich sowieso)

Das On-One Vorderrad hatte mal an einem langweiligen Mistwettertag Lochfraß. Das neue Laufrad ist im Zulauf, aber noch nicht da.
Ich würd das Bohren nicht mehr machen. Ohne gescheiten Standbohrer eine saublöde Arbeit. Und das für netto 80g  Hinten lass ich's auch.


----------



## zoomer (13. Oktober 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Habs zweimal in die "Best-of"-Fotos geschafft...



Und Platz 1 im
IchKürzMeineLeitungenNicht-Contest 


Fatty mit Startnummer - einfach super !







scylla schrieb:


> Protektoren vergessen (dafür darf man dann ungeniert Rumpienzen)...



Beeindruckend wie immer 

(Kamera hat sich gelohnt - für uns zumindest)



Ich denke so langsam wird's mal Zeit für Bewegtbilder 
(Die Bildfolgen, (mit dem falschen Fahrrad) waren ja für den
Anfang schon mal nicht schlecht)


----------



## Staanemer (13. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schöne Bilder. Ich vermisse mein Fatty. Obwohl, ich müsste es ja nur aus dem Karton nehmen und zusammenbauen...

Ich muss aber sagen, dass mir die orange eloxierten Anbauteile bei Optimizer überhaupt nicht gefallen.


----------



## Staanemer (13. Oktober 2013)

Hier mal eine Minute Antwort auf die Forderung nach Bewegtbildern:


----------



## Optimizer (13. Oktober 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Und Platz 1 im
> IchKürzMeineLeitungenNicht-Contest
> 
> 
> Fatty mit Startnummer - einfach super !



Hab jetzt bei mehreren Stürzen in der Vergangenheit gelernt, dass länger besser ist! Daher bleibt das so!



Staanemer schrieb:


> Ich muss aber sagen, dass mir die orange eloxierten Anbauteile bei Optimizer überhaupt nicht gefallen.



Jedem sein Geschmäkle. Wobei...du darfst das Bild ganz oben nicht als Maßstab nehmen. Das kommt viel zu rot rüber. Ich war insgesamt bei der Teileauswahl erstaunt, dass das orange eloxierte vom Farbton über alle Hersteller sehr konstant war.


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2013)

Videos mog i ned... zumindest nicht selber machen. Viel zu viel Arbeit.
Aber ich guck mir sehr gerne welche an, wie z.B. das von Staanemer 

 @Optimizer
also ein bisschen kürzer würde schon gehen. Außer du hast einen 10fachen Barspin vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (13. Oktober 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hab jetzt bei mehreren Stürzen in der Vergangenheit gelernt, dass länger besser ist! Daher bleibt das so!



Na ja, so kann man's auch sehen 


Aber viel wichtiger ist doch - warst Du mit dem Fatty schneller ?



 @scylla

Macht doch dein Mann ....


----------



## Staanemer (13. Oktober 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hab jetzt bei mehreren Stürzen in der Vergangenheit gelernt, dass länger besser ist! Daher bleibt das so!
> 
> 
> 
> Jedem sein Geschmäkle. Wobei...du darfst das Bild ganz oben nicht als Maßstab nehmen. Das kommt viel zu rot rüber. Ich war insgesamt bei der Teileauswahl erstaunt, dass das orange eloxierte vom Farbton über alle Hersteller sehr konstant war.



Ich meine gar nicht den Rotstich. Aber ist schon OK, dass die Fatties nicht alle gleich aussehen. Wo kämen wir denn da hin? Plan-Fatty?


----------



## Optimizer (13. Oktober 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Aber viel wichtiger ist doch - warst Du mit dem Fatty schneller ?



Ich glaube, ich wäre mit meinem 26" Fully langsamer gewesen. Wenn die Fatty-Räder rollen, dann kann man ganz schön Geschwindigkeit machen.


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2013)

rotierende Masse...


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2013)

Odenwald heute 
(für zoomer: mit Granit, im westlichen Teil, kurz "hinter" der Bergstraße)


----------



## Bodenprobe (13. Oktober 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich wäre mit meinem 26" Fully langsamer gewesen. Wenn die Fatty-Räder rollen, dann kann man ganz schön Geschwindigkeit machen.



Niemals...man kann sich die Dinge auch schönreden...   ...aber vielleicht weniger spaßig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (14. Oktober 2013)

wartool schrieb:


> und ich mein komplettes Fatty



hmmm, da haben wir's noch nicht mal zu einem Fatty-Treffen im Taunus geschafft, und du wirst es schon wieder los


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Oktober 2013)

Da wir hier im On One Fatty Thread sind:
Wollt ihr uns auch verraten, wieso ihr es wieder verkauft?
Kommt was anderes Dickes oder steigt ihr wieder auf schlank um?


----------



## wartool (14. Oktober 2013)

ich steige auf was teureres um denke ich.. aber was neues schlankes ist auch im Anflug :-DDDD  also ja und ja ;-P


----------



## scylla (14. Oktober 2013)

wartool schrieb:


> ich steige auf was teureres um denke ich..



na jetzt aber mal Butter bei die Fische incl. kompletter Kritik-Liste am Fatty bitte


----------



## wartool (14. Oktober 2013)

ich wollte einfach mal von meinem Scylla - bikefuhrpark weg... ;-P

habe das 301 verkauft.. und das fatty, sofern es halbwegs vernünftig weggeht..

Fehler gab es bei mir bis auf die sich schnell abfahrenden Floater-Reifen, die keine Gripwunder sind nicht. Keine losen Räder usw.. alles gut bisher..

Nachfolger könnte evtl eines aus Ti sein.. will evtl wirklich eins, das ich mit Gepäckträgern etc "aufrüsten" kann, um damit ne Tour an der Küste zu fahren....
Framebag und Visacha plus Rucksack wären mir bissl zu wenig Stauraum.. Visacha besitze ich schon.. Framebag macht bei dem kleinen Fatty nicht sooo viel Sinn glaube ich..
Kurz.. Bock auf neue Projekte :-D


----------



## dertutnix (14. Oktober 2013)

servus zusammen. bitte lasst den thread frei von verkaufsangeboten usw.

im laufe des tages sollten im bikemarkt endlich die rubriken "kompletträder" und "rahmen" mit dem wort "fatbike" ergänzt werden. dann wird es auch einen thread geben, in dem ihr die links zu euren verkäufen reinschreiben könnt. später dazu mehr.

und bitte jetzt auch nicht über diese info diskutieren...


----------



## Optimizer (14. Oktober 2013)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Niemals...man kann sich die Dinge auch schönreden...   ...aber vielleicht weniger spaßig!



Ich rede es nicht schön, aber ich denke, dass die großvolumigen Reifen  und auch der "Quasi-29er"-Umfang bei den Bedingungen am Samstag ideal  waren.

Ich wollt mal generell ein bisschen Erfahrungsbericht mitteilen:
- Rundlauf Reifen: Ich hab freitags nochmal bis auf 2,4 bar aufgepumpt.  Dadurch haben sich die Reifen wirklich gesetzt und die Unwucht war  (fast) weg. Beim Ablassen auf 0,7 bar kam aber ne leichte Unwucht  zurück. Gemerkt hab ich die Unwucht allerdings nur auf Asphaltpassagen  und das nur leicht. Die schweren On-One-Schläuche sind z.Zt. noch drin.
- Anstiege: Bin so gut wie alles an Steigungen hochgekommen. Ob ich mit  nem normalen MTB besser hochgekommen wäre, kann ich so nicht  beantworten. Das Reglementierende bei den Steigungen war eher die  Übersetzung 34 vorne / 36 hinten. Aber wie gesagt, bin alles damit  hochgekommen.
- Bergab: Ich finds nur geil. Dank meinem Cyclocrosser (Geländerennrad)  bin ich ja starr schon gewohnt, auch was das Mitdenken bei der idealen  Linie angeht. Positiv durch die breiteren Reifen finde ich, dass man bei  leicht schrägen Wurzeln oder Felsplatten nicht so schnell wegrutscht  als beim normalen MTB. Der Grip der Floaters ist da jetzt nicht  schlecht, hab mir aber mehr erhofft. Treppenfahren merkt man außer der  "Lageänderung des Körpers" kaum. Wurzel- und Fels-Kicker bringen immens Airtime und auch kleine Drops (hatte einen mit so 70-80cm dabei) gehen auch.
Bei einer Abfahrt hatte ich ein merkwürdiges Klackern vorne an der Gabel  verspürt: Der vordere Schnellspanner hatte sich leicht gelöst, blieb  aber nach zuknallen immer zu. Hinten hab ich nix gemerkt bezüglich  lösenden Schnellspanner. Die Spanner werden aber nächste Woche noch  gegen Hope Fatsno ausgetauscht...
- Vorankommen in der Ebene bzw. leichte gleichmäßige Anstiege:
Gewohnt von HT und Cyclocrosser hat man ne super Traktion. Ich hab das  Gefühl, wenn die Räder mal rollen, gehts richtig ab. Man muss nur dran  denken, bei kleinen Gegenanstiege rechtzeitig Gas zu geben, um auf  Geschwindigkeit zu bleiben. Insgesamt ging es gerade auf dem nassen,  teils schweren Sandboden ungewohnt gut. Im Matsch bin zwar auch  weggerutscht, aber nicht so stark, wie die anderen.  			  			 			
- Lenken/Wendigkeit: Auf Asphalt merkt man die Pellen beim Lenker einschlagen. Auf dem Trail hab ich nach kurzer Zeit eigentlich nix mehr nachteilig gemerkt. Im Gegenteil: selbst auf kurvigen Abschnitten bzw. in den zwei, drei Serpentinen bin ich gut rumgekommen.

Alles in allem, war's mit dem Fatty einfach saugeil!


----------



## yo_eddy (14. Oktober 2013)

Und der Kommentar Deiner Frau zum neuen Bike? 

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## scylla (14. Oktober 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> - Anstiege: Bin so gut wie alles an Steigungen hochgekommen. Ob ich mit  nem normalen MTB besser hochgekommen wäre, kann ich so nicht  beantworten. Das Reglementierende bei den Steigungen war eher die  Übersetzung 34 vorne / 36 hinten. Aber wie gesagt, bin alles damit  hochgekommen.



mach mal eine vernünftige Untersetzung dran, dann geht das Teil richtig ab!
An Stichen mit grobem Untergrund, wo es selbst mit dem 26er Fully teils eine 50:50 Angelegenheit ist, ob ich hoch komme oder nicht, hat das Fatty noch Reserven.

    @wartool
pffffft immer diese Nachahmer... und dann nicht mal dazu stehen wollen...
Drenulloas verkaufen hast ja auch schon nachgemacht. Jetzt brauchst wieder eins, sonst bekommst du einen scylla-Bikeverkäufe Trauma


----------



## Optimizer (14. Oktober 2013)

yo_eddy schrieb:


> Und der Kommentar Deiner Frau zum neuen Bike?
> Grüße,
> Axel


 
"Was ist das für ein Rad?" "Das ist aber hässlich!"
Verdammt, war die Rechnung bei Italiener am selben Abend hoch..... 

Nachdem ich jetzt sogar heute in den zwei großen Lokalblättern aufgetaucht bin, ist sie stolz auf mich und meint, dass es eigentlich doch ein schönes Rad sei....








scylla schrieb:


> mach mal eine vernünftige Untersetzung dran, dann geht das Teil richtig ab!
> An Stichen mit grobem Untergrund, wo es selbst mit dem 26er Fully teils eine 50:50 Angelegenheit ist, ob ich hoch komme oder nicht, hat das Fatty noch Reserven.


 
Nene...ich bleib bei der Übersetzung. Höchstens noch ein Mirfe. Die Kraft muss aus den Beinen kommen, nicht aus dem Ritzel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (14. Oktober 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt sogar heute in den zwei großen Lokalblättern aufgetaucht bin



Du bist ja echt medial omnipräsent  Vor 1-2 Tagen ist Dein Fatbike-Marathon-Bild sogar bei einem meiner Facebook-Freunde als News aufgetaucht... So klein ist die Welt...


----------



## Neon21 (15. Oktober 2013)

ich will mir jetzt auch so ein Teil kaufen - ich hab nichts für chillig über Schnee und Winterlandschaft fahren.


Ich weiß nur nicht was ich für eine Rahmenhöhe nehmen soll.

lt. Homepage von on-one:
16" = Größe: 168-178cm / Schrittlänge 71-79cm
18" = Größe: 175-185cm / Schrittlänge 76-86cm

Ich bin 174cm und hab 84cm Schrittlänge 
Da ich auch kein MTB hab sondern nur Crosser und Bahnrad fahre kann ich da keine Erfahrungswerte ranziehen - habt ihr Tipps?


----------



## zoomer (15. Oktober 2013)

84 cm Schrittlänge hab ich ca. auch, bin aber grösser.

Daher hab ich so 73-75 cm Tretlager bis OK Sattel.
(Bei hohen Clickpedalen + Schuhe könnte das gar mehr sein)

Sattelstützen sind normalerweise 40 cm bis Klemmung und
haben aber 10 cm Mindesteinstecktiefe, dazu kommen noch
4-5 cm Sattelhöhe.

Das könnte bei dem 16" Rahmen vom Sattelstützenauszug schon
schwierig werden. Check das noch mal mit den Sitzrohrlängen.


Der Rest ist dann auch noch Geschmacksache, ob man es extrem
handlich und wendig will, oder lieber etwas stabiler.
Ich fahr z.B. gleich 20".
(Lieber längeres Oberrohr und kurzer Vorbau, lieber längeres
Steuerrohr und höherer Lenker ohne Spacertürmchen)





Wenn es irgendwie möglich ist, mach eine Probefahrt auf einem MTB
um mal die Geometrie zu checken. Fahr damit mal kurz was steiles
hoch und runter.


----------



## Staanemer (15. Oktober 2013)

Juhuu, ich hab ein neues Ticket!

(Und ein Dejavu)


----------



## aemkei77 (15. Oktober 2013)

Neon21 schrieb:


> lt. Homepage von on-one:
> 16" = Größe: 168-178cm / Schrittlänge 71-79cm
> 18" = Größe: 175-185cm / Schrittlänge 76-86cm
> 
> ...



Ich würde dir zu 18" raten
Hab ca die selbe Oberkörperlänge und fahre meine MTB mit 590 OR und 60er Vorbau, am Renner hatte ich 540 OR  mit  110 Vorbau, das heißt die selbe Obergriffposition.

Was fährst du am Crosser?


----------



## Neon21 (15. Oktober 2013)

Der Crosser ist ein 53er, weiß grad gar nicht die genauen Maße..

Aber ich denke jetzt auch das ein 18er besser passen sollte, zur Not kommt halt ein kürzerer Vorbau dran, wie zoomer schon geschrieben hat.

MTB in meiner Größe hab ich leider nicht im Bekanntenkreis, die sind alle größer als ich


----------



## oli_muenchen (15. Oktober 2013)

.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Oktober 2013)

Würde auch zu 18" raten. 

----------

Morgen führe ich mein Fatty auch mal wieder aus. Mit Lampe.
Die letzten Dates sind irgendwie immer geplatzt.


----------



## Optimizer (16. Oktober 2013)

Habs eben auch in der Fatty-Unterwegs-Galerie gepostet, aber gerne auch hier nochmal:

"Liebe spitze, enge Kehr, ich mag dich heute nimmermehr.
Die Treppe nehm ich runter starr, das holpert, poltert, wunderbarr!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (16. Oktober 2013)

Danke für das Video, das beruhigt  Zumindest scheine ich mich in guter Gesellschaft zu befinden mit meinem Fatty-Versetzproblem . Schaut bei mir momentan auch noch traurig aus. 
Aber das kriegen wir auch noch hin, oder?


----------



## Optimizer (16. Oktober 2013)

Links rum ist absolut nicht meine Seite. Die Stelle hat das Problem, dass die Kehre recht flach ist. Ich müsste viel mehr Gewicht nach vorne verlagern, aber die Höhe des Felsens (sind knapp 3m die es da runter geht) macht Angst.....bin halt ein Höhenschisser.


----------



## zoomer (16. Oktober 2013)

Super Video !!!

Vor dem Abgrund wär bei mir auch nix gegangen


----------



## scylla (16. Oktober 2013)

nachvollziehbar, flach mag ich auch nicht, und 3m hohe Felsen ebenfalls 

andererseits: wenn man's mit dem Fatty übt, dann kann man's irgendwann mit dem normalen Rad blind. Zumindest mein Gedanke und meine Motivation es grad weil's so schwer geht mit dem Fatty zu üben bis zum Erbrechen.


----------



## zoomer (16. Oktober 2013)

Mit meiner Grobmotorik liegt mir ein Fatbike ganz gut.
Das Gewicht gleicht ein bisschen aus.


----------



## aemkei77 (16. Oktober 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> "Liebe spitze, enge Kehr, ich mag dich heute nimmermehr.



Nettes Video, Sound ist Kooks, oder?
Du setzt zu früh an zum hochziehen und zu früh zum umsetzen.  

hast du nach den Treppen noch alle Plomben in den Zähnen  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (17. Oktober 2013)

Klasse Video! So geht`s mir ebenfalls des öfteren. Ich war heute auch wieder mit meinem Dickmops unterwegs:







Einen ausführlichen Bericht und mit bewegten Bildern gibt`s hier: Klick


----------



## jim-beam (17. Oktober 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Klasse Video! So geht`s mir ebenfalls des öfteren. Ich war heute auch wieder mit meinem Dickmops unterwegs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tolle Fotos & Videos mit schönem Bericht !


----------



## zoomer (17. Oktober 2013)

Ja, hat Spass gemacht !

Vom Bett aus Fatty mitfahren


----------



## Ampelhasser (18. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen!

Ich möchte an meinem Fatty ein Howitzer Innenlager mit Kettenführung (am Tretlager) montieren. Das ist ja anscheinend auch bei einigen Fattys die Standdartkonfiguration. Könnte mal bitte jemand nachschauen, ob da trotz der KF noch Spacer verbaut sind.

Dankeschön

Ampel


----------



## zoomer (18. Oktober 2013)

Ja, bei der e13 waren noch 2 der 3 enthaltenen 0,5 mm (?) Spacer nötig um
einen dickem Tretlagerspacer zu ersetzen.
Steht aber in der Anleitung der Kettenführung, die Anzahl der benötigten
dicken Spacer steht in der Tretlagermontageanleitung.

Da bin ich mir gerade nicht mehr sicher ob und wie viele bei einem 100 mm
Tretlager gebraucht wurden.


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Oktober 2013)

Für die Howitzer an einem 100 mm Tretlager zu montieren benötigt man auf der Antriebsseite einen 0,5 mm Spacer. Dieser soll aber dann durch die Kefü ersetzt werden. 

Leider habe ich es nicht geschafft die e.13 Kefü so einzustellen, dass die Kette auch nur ansatzweise schleiffrei durch die Kefü läuft. Irgendwas stimmt da mit den Abständen nicht. Biegen lässt sie sich auch nicht. 
Meine Kefü liegt jetzt im Keller. Durch das Shadow Plus Schaltwerk habe ich aber bis jetzt weder Probleme mit Kettenschlagen, geschweige denn, dass sie abspringt.


----------



## scylla (18. Oktober 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Für die Howitzer an einem 100 mm Tretlager zu montieren benötigt man auf der Antriebsseite einen 0,5 mm Spacer. Dieser soll aber dann durch die Kefü ersetzt werden.
> 
> Leider habe ich es nicht geschafft die e.13 Kefü so einzustellen, dass die Kette auch nur ansatzweise schleiffrei durch die Kefü läuft. Irgendwas stimmt da mit den Abständen nicht. Biegen lässt sie sich auch nicht.
> Meine Kefü liegt jetzt im Keller. Durch das Shadow Plus Schaltwerk habe ich aber bis jetzt weder Probleme mit Kettenschlagen, geschweige denn, dass sie abspringt.




Ich hab auch eine ältere e.13 Kettenführung verbaut, die noch rumlag. Allerdings zusammen mit einer Atlas Kurbel. 
Viel basteln musste ich nicht, hat mehr oder weniger auf Anhieb gepasst. 
Liegen bei deiner KeFü auch solche Kunststoffplatten bei zum Ausdistanzieren der Rolle?

Aber wenn's auch so passt, dann ist's ja eigentlich auch egal. 
Shadow Plus ist schon geil


----------



## stuhli (18. Oktober 2013)

Leute....ich bin geschockt....fast schon sauer.....entsetzt auf jeden Fall.
In meiner Bikegarage gings wohl rund. War ne Woche nicht unten. Da siehts aus wie ich weiss net was.

Da - die Sa.... nee besser Rasselbande....schaut sie euch an. Tun vollkommen unschuldig als ob sie kein Wässerchen trüben könnten








Der Nachbar erzählte mir was von furchtbarem Radau und Gestöhne und Geschreie.....so nach Hilfe und Kannibalen. 
Danach sah der kleine Radon so aus







Haben die sich doch tatsächlich über den kleinen 26er hergemacht.
Dann höre ich aus der andren Ecke der Garage ein Geräusch....mehr einen Laut...."WWWWoBB....wwwwObb".

Ich dreh mich um und was sehn meine entzündeten Augen.....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

*DEN WOBBLER*








Somit ist auch klar wer im Bikemarkt das 20" Fatty geschnappt hat.


----------



## dertutnix (18. Oktober 2013)

laufrad?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (18. Oktober 2013)

dertutnix schrieb:


> laufrad?



dat nennt man "chainless" heutzutage...

 @stuhli: Glückwunsch zum Wobbler! (auch wenn du meinem Kumpel das Frameset vor der Nase weggeschnappt hast )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich sah das Teil im Bikemarkt und wusste, dass ich schnell  sein muss.

Hab es  vorhin nur schnell zusammengebaut. Noch nie gingen Reifen so leicht auf Felgen drauf. Der genaue Gegensatz zu den HansDampf auf die FlowEX. 

Schaltung und Kette folgen noch - dazu war heute keine Zeit mehr. Da wird das blaue Cannondale bluten müssen. Wird auf 1x9 XT rauslaufen mit 32 - 11/34. Mal sehn ob mir das reicht. 

Sind alles gebrauchte Teile eben.
Was nicht taugt wird ersetzt wenn feststeht ob ich mit dem Fatty einig werde. Lenker(710mm), Vorbau(90mm) und deren Höhe sind natürlich auch noch nicht final. Ebenso der Sattel -  da kann ich, wenn alle Stricke reissen auf den SQ-Lab 610 vom orangenen Inbred zurückgreifen.

Radon (was so übrig ist) wandert in den Bikemarkt.
Das Cannondale steht schon dort will aber niemand.

Jedenfalls freu ich mich wie ein Kind zu Weihnachten


----------



## scylla (18. Oktober 2013)

@stuhli


viel Spaß mit deinem Wobbler!


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Liegen bei deiner KeFü auch solche Kunststoffplatten bei zum Ausdistanzieren der Rolle?



Ich habe die E.THIRTEEN XCX+ Kettenführung BB. Sie hat eine Ähnlichkeit mit der Kefü, die am Komplettrad-Fatty verbaut ist. Sie hat keine Rolle unten.

*@ stuhli:* Klasse Beitrag und wieder ein Fatty mehr.  Die Klingel kannst du abbauen. Braucht man nicht und spart Gewicht.


----------



## stuhli (19. Oktober 2013)

@_scylla_ .... Danke. Bin echt gespannt wie sich das Teil fährt. 

  @_jmr-biking_ .... um Mannheim/Heidelberg sind die Fussgänger und Wanderer so stur, da lass ich die Klingel erstmal dran. Obwohl die Reifen herrlich Radau machen 

@ALL ..... hat denn keiner von Euch gesehn dass ich den vorderen Reifen falschrum montiert hab? Lag wohl an der Aufregung


----------



## dopero (19. Oktober 2013)

stuhli schrieb:


> @ALL ..... hat denn keiner von Euch gesehn dass ich den vorderen Reifen falschrum montiert hab? Lag wohl an der Aufregung


Es soll durchaus Leute geben, die so etwas absichtlich machen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Oktober 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich habe die E.THIRTEEN XCX+ Kettenführung BB. Sie hat eine Ähnlichkeit mit der Kefü, die am Komplettrad-Fatty verbaut ist. Sie hat keine Rolle unten.
> 
> *@ stuhli:* Klasse Beitrag und wieder ein Fatty mehr.  Die Klingel kannst du abbauen. Braucht man nicht und spart Gewicht.



Was ist das denn für ein Lenker?


Gruss


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Oktober 2013)

THOMSON MTB Flatbar Carbon Lenkerbügel


----------



## scylla (20. Oktober 2013)

waldiges aus dem Odenwald ...











Mein Fatty hat gestern zum ersten Mal einen Artgenossen kennen gelernt. Nachdem sich die beiden erst mal misstrauisch beschnuppert haben, mochten sie sich dann doch 

Nächstes Mal dann hoffentlich mit ein wenig mehr Kondition und Fahrtechnik meinerseits (drecks Erkältung, das war mal wieder ein Erlebnis aus der Reihe "erster Mensch findet Fahrrad" ). 

Hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Oktober 2013)

Schöner Trail! Deine Schutzblechkonstruktion würde mich mal brennend interessieren.
Scheint so eine Art verlängerte Marsh Guard-Eigenbau zu sein, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (20. Oktober 2013)

Schau mal in den Schutzblech-Thread.

Die Fotos stammen von 2 verschiedenen "Bergen" (Frankenstein und Felsberg) an der Bergstraße.
Am dritten Berg (Melibokus) haben wir irgendwie keine Fotos mehr gemacht.

Ray


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Oktober 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> THOMSON MTB Flatbar Carbon Lenkerbügel




Danke dir.


----------



## Optimizer (20. Oktober 2013)

@rayc und @scylla: im Odenwald war ich noch nie und das auf den Photos sieht interessant aus....
Ich bitte um ein Odenfattreffen!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (20. Oktober 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> @rayc und @scylla: im Odenwald war ich noch nie und das auf den Photos sieht interessant aus....
> Ich bitte um ein Odenfattreffen!



Hallo Optimizer, wir haben Dich schon fest eingeplant  Egal ob das jetzt in der vorderen Pfalz oder im Odenwald statt findet... Im Zweifelsfall beides!!


----------



## scylla (20. Oktober 2013)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Hallo Optimizer, wir haben Dich schon fest eingeplant



Tja, Optimizer, so schnell kann's gehen, und schon ist man nicht mehr Herr über seine Freizeitgestaltung


----------



## Optimizer (20. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Tja, Optimizer, so schnell kann's gehen, und schon ist man nicht mehr Herr über seine Freizeitgestaltung



Ich hab da kein Problem mit. Meine Frau muss damit klarkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (20. Oktober 2013)

Wenn dieses Treffen stattfinden sollte.. und ihr den Dicken mit dem Dicken dabei haben wollt.. würde ich mich über ne Nachricht freuen


----------



## Der Kokopelli (20. Oktober 2013)

Hier noch ergänzend zu Scylla´s Waldbildern, der Film zur Tour:


----------



## rayc (20. Oktober 2013)

Schönes Video. 

Da will ich auch mal Biken. 
Ich wusste garnicht, das es bei uns so nett ausschaut. 


ray


----------



## scylla (20. Oktober 2013)

wartool schrieb:


> Wenn dieses Treffen stattfinden sollte.. und ihr den Dicken mit dem Dicken dabei haben wollt.. würde ich mich über ne Nachricht freuen



ja sicher doch. Haste dein Fatty denn überhaupt noch?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (20. Oktober 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Schönes Video.
> Da will ich auch mal Biken.
> Ich wusste garnicht, das es bei uns so nett ausschaut.
> ray



Kauf Dir endlich ein Fatbike, dann kommst Du das nächste Mal auch aufs Video, und nicht nur als stehender Statist  Jaja die Locals würdigen meistens nicht das, was sie vor der Tür haben!


----------



## wartool (20. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ja sicher doch. Haste dein Fatty denn überhaupt noch?



Jepp habe es NOCH .. bin bisher weder zum Putzen, noch zum Bilder machen gekommen... und ohne Bilder.. lässt sichs "zäh" verkaufen ;-P

Überlege auch nebenbei es noch über den Winter zu halten und erst nächstes Jahr das teurere Projekt zu starten.. momentan ist erstmal großer Teileausverkauf im bikemarkt angesagt.. dann sehen wir weiter...
Meine Mitfahrer nennen mich schon "Chris Components" *lol*


----------



## Vighor (20. Oktober 2013)

sehr gutes Video.
Das Gebiet sieht aber nicht echt Anfänger tauglich aus.


----------



## gnss (20. Oktober 2013)

wartool schrieb:


> Jepp habe es NOCH .. bin bisher weder zum Putzen, noch zum Bilder machen gekommen... und ohne Bilder.. lässt sichs "zäh" verkaufen ;-P



Größe L? Rahmenset? Wieviel?


----------



## wartool (21. Oktober 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> Größe L? Rahmenset? Wieviel?



Medium - Komplettbike -> bikemarkt gucken ;-)


----------



## mr.gould (21. Oktober 2013)

wartool schrieb:


> Medium - Komplettbike -> bikemarkt gucken ;-)



Steht ja auch links: 'Bikemarkt-Anzeigen'. 
Mit einer träge eigestellten Maus ist das natürlich ein sehr langer Weg, 
da muß man schon mal umsetzen, evtl. sogar mehrfach.

200km in zwei Monaten gefahren. Oder ca. 25km je Woche. 
Und bevor das Winter-Fatty überhaupt den ersten Winter gesehen hat wird's verkauft. Schade, oder?

Lohnt sich das denn? Kommt da Gewinn bei raus um dann neue Projekte zu finanzieren? 
Wird wieder an einem Fat-Bike gebastelt werden oder war das eher ein einmaliger Fehlkauf? 
Mich würde interessieren weshalb dir das "Dickerchen" nicht gefallen hat.
Sonst ist ja verbreitet nur von Dauergrinsen die Rede.

P.S. Stell doch bitte mal ein paar Bilder deines Fattys ein, so kann man sich ja gar kein, ehm, Bild machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (21. Oktober 2013)

mr.gould schrieb:


> Steht ja auch links: 'Bikemarkt-Anzeigen'.
> Mit einer träge eigestellten Maus ist das natürlich ein sehr langer Weg,
> da muß man schon mal umsetzen, evtl. sogar mehrfach.
> 
> ...



Bilder gibt es wie schon erwähnt vorerst nicht.. komme nicht dazu.. und ein Schlammklumpen ist nicht sinnvoll abzubilden 

Wenn du diesen Thread verfolgt hättest.. würdest du dich evtl erinnern, dass mich scylla das schon gefragt hatte.. ich habe mir das Fatty als günstigen Einstig und "Spaß" gebastelt - wirklich negativ war nichts - deshalb wird es nun verkauft und ein teureres Fatbikeprojekt in Angriff genommen. Wollte mit dem Fatty "günstig" probieren, ob das überhaupt etwas für mich ist so ein Fatbike.


----------



## scylla (21. Oktober 2013)

wartool schrieb:


> Bilder gibt es wie schon erwähnt vorerst nicht.. komme nicht dazu.. und ein Schlammklumpen ist nicht sinnvoll abzubilden
> 
> Wenn du diesen Thread verfolgt hättest.. würdest du dich evtl erinnern, dass mich scylla das schon gefragt hatte.. ich habe mir das Fatty als günstigen Einstig und "Spaß" gebastelt - wirklich negativ war nichts - deshalb wird es nun verkauft und ein teureres Fatbikeprojekt in Angriff genommen. Wollte mit dem Fatty "günstig" probieren, ob das überhaupt etwas für mich ist so ein Fatbike.



next time mitfahren, dann kriegen wir das mit den Bildern auch noch geregelt... 

Ich hatte eigentlich genau das geplant, was du auch vor hattest: erst mal günstig ausprobieren und schauen ob man dann aufrüstet. Derweil hab ich auch schon ungefähr alles mögliche unter die Lupe genommen, was mir von anderen Herstellern bekannt ist.
Das Mukluk wäre m.M. noch am nächsten dran an einem genialen Trail-Fatbike... weil's sich in der Geometrie recht wenig schenkt zum Fatty. Besser wäre das gerade Sitzrohr, schlechter wäre das noch tiefere Tretlager. Bei allen anderen mag mir immer irgendwas nicht gefallen. Ergo: ich bin für mich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass das günstige Ausprobier-Fatty auch schon das beste ist  
Darum wird's bei mir in Ehren gehalten und kriegt einfach step by step edle Teile dran. Hat's verdient 

Du hattest ja gesagt, dass du Gepäckträger-Ösen haben willst... damit kann das Fatty halt nicht dienen. Bin schon gespannt,wofür du dich dann entscheidest (oder ob das Fatty auch bei dir letztendlich doch bleibt )


----------



## Optimizer (21. Oktober 2013)

Kann dir nur zustimmen Scylla. Ich sehe noch Optimierungsbedarf an den Laufrädern. Rolling Darryls und später ein Nate solltens schon sein. Ich hab ja Verwandte in den Staaten....muss mal schauen, ob da bei dem aktuellen Dollarkurs nicht irgendwie was zu machen ist.


----------



## mr.gould (21. Oktober 2013)

wartool schrieb:


> Bilder gibt es wie schon erwähnt vorerst nicht.. komme nicht dazu.. und ein Schlammklumpen ist nicht sinnvoll abzubilden
> 
> Wenn du diesen Thread verfolgt hättest.. würdest du dich evtl erinnern, dass mich scylla das schon gefragt hatte.. ich habe mir das Fatty als günstigen Einstig und "Spaß" gebastelt - wirklich negativ war nichts - deshalb wird es nun verkauft und ein teureres Fatbikeprojekt in Angriff genommen. Wollte mit dem Fatty "günstig" probieren, ob das überhaupt etwas für mich ist so ein Fatbike.



 Ja, stimmt, den Fatty-Thread hab ich bisher etwas vernachlässigt.
Aber nach meiner, zugegebenermaßen etwas despektierlichen Äußerung
 "hässliches weiße Entlein" gefällt mir das Fatty mittlerweile recht gut.

Sehe nur nicht inwiefern es günstig ist, da du ja einiges an Geld kaputt machst... 
Werden wohl noch nicht allzu viele Dicke bei den Händlern zum Probefahren vorgehalten?

Ist aber auch wieder gut, so wird zumindest der Fat-Gebrauchtmarkt gefüttert. 
Verstehe nun.  

Ein teureres Fatbike-Projekt heißt dann ein Custom-Fullsuspension-Fat?


----------



## wartool (21. Oktober 2013)

Auf ein Fully hätte ich schon Bock... aber ich glaube, das wird mir dann zuu teuer.. ausserdem müsste ich dann ja noch ein starres mit Gepäckträger in die Garage stellen ;-P

Ich bin mir noch nicht 100%ig schlüssig, was es wird. Muss Geometrien usw noch vergleichen. Mehr oder weniger fest steht aber, dass ich ziemlich bock auf Titan habe.. ein feiiiiner Werkstoff.. aber.. lets see...


----------



## Vighor (21. Oktober 2013)

wartool schrieb:


> Mehr oder weniger fest steht aber, dass ich ziemlich bock auf Titan habe.. ein feiiiiner Werkstoff.. aber.. lets see...


Da gibts kein aber


----------



## Optimizer (21. Oktober 2013)

Also ich weiß nicht, ob für mich ein Fatfully in Frage käme. Ich finde gerade die Simplizität des Fatbike-Konzeptes, der geringe Wartungsaufwand, da keine Federelemente, genial und möchte das Missen dieser Teile nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (21. Oktober 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht, ob für mich ein Fatfully in Frage käme. Ich finde gerade die Simplizität des Fatbike-Konzeptes, der geringe Wartungsaufwand, da keine Federelemente, genial und möchte das Missen dieser Teile nicht mehr missen.



Genauso geht´s mir auch. Selbst eine Federgabel könnte dieses einzigartige Fahrgefühl kaputtmachen. Titan-Starr könnte ich mir hingegen sehr gut vorstellen, vielleicht mit Carbon-Gabel. 

Als Zweit-Fatbike dann vielleicht ein Fat Fully mit 160-200mm Federweg, mit dem man dann aber nur noch im Bikepark fahren kann, weil man´s den Berg nicht mehr selber hochtreten kann. Bin gespannt, was die Zukunft bringt...


----------



## scylla (21. Oktober 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht, ob für mich ein Fatfully in Frage käme. Ich finde gerade die Simplizität des Fatbike-Konzeptes, der geringe Wartungsaufwand, da keine Federelemente, genial und möchte das Missen dieser Teile nicht mehr missen.



dito 

Ich warte noch sehnsüchtig auf die Fatty Carbongabel von On-One. Das ist dann auch schon genug an Federweg fürs Fatty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (21. Oktober 2013)

danke scylla (für den hinweis auf geometrie),

ich hätte mir beinahe das charge bestellt, weil stahl, immer noch relativ günstig und optisch subjektiv ein bisschen feiner als das on one.... und, naja, meine frau hat ihr veto eingelegt. kommt ein neues, muss eins weg....  dann vergleiche ich erstmal geodaten und schaue zu, dass ich einige teile probe fahre.... wer kommt alles aus rheinmain und näherer umgebung?


----------



## Gemini069 (21. Oktober 2013)

Auch hier danke an Scylla, Stuhli und JMR-Racing für alle Tipps und Hinweise.
On-One Fatty 20" Aufbaukit ist bestellt


----------



## stuhli (21. Oktober 2013)

@Gemini069 .... Ein ScandAL-Fahrer braucht wohl auch immer ein FATTY   Hab gedacht, dass Du die 18" Version nimmst.

Hoffe heut bekomm ich die Schaltung funktionsfähig. Scheitert an einer weissen oder orangenen Aussenzughülle (und am passenden Innenzug). Schwarz mag ich hier nicht.

Gewebeband (weiss oder orange) brauch ich auch noch für die Kettenstrebe.

Dann auch wieder Bilder und auch von der premier Voyage.


----------



## zoomer (21. Oktober 2013)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Hier noch ergänzend zu Scylla´s Waldbildern, der Film zur Tour:




Ganz grosses Kino 

Das einzige was mich da noch porös macht ist die wechselnde
Abspielgschwindigkeit. 
Ich kann gar nicht mehr erkennen wo jetzt Zeitlupe, -Raffer oder
Normal ist. Normal wäre mir ja am liebsten, weil man das Gefälle,
das auf Videos und Fotos immer so schlecht raus kommt, besser
abschätzen lässt. Gerne auch Superslomo.

Auf jeden Fall sah es nach Spass aus und den hat es mir beim anschauen
auch gemacht.


----------



## scylla (21. Oktober 2013)

da lässt sich nichts ändern, wir fahren halt slowmotion 

ne im ernst. das gefälle wäre ohne wechselnde abspielgeschwindigkeit anhand der fahrgeschwindigkeit auch nicht besser einzuschätzen. ich fahr im steilstück oft langsamer als aufm flachen flowtrail.


----------



## Staanemer (21. Oktober 2013)

Sodele, 

es tut mir leid, aber es reicht.
Es ist echt schade, dass man so ein tolles Rad mit Potential durch einen extrem miesen Support kaputt macht. Die Jungs und Mädels die bei On One sitzen habe die Lage nicht annähernd im Griff, sie erkennen die Lage nicht mal, wenn sie direkt darauf sitzen.

Das Rad steht jetzt seit über 2 Wochen verpackt zur Abholung bereit. Der letzte Abhol-Versuch ist 10 Tage her.
Telefonat ist zu der Zeit erfolgt, Abholung erneut versprochen und per E-Mail bestätigt mit der Bitte bescheid zu geben, wenn das Rad abgeholt worden ist. Je nach dem wen man gerade telefonisch erreicht soll ich das ganze Rad zurückschicken inklusive der geänderten Part, oder nur den Rahmen, oder alles ausser dem Vorderrad...

Das wird mir zu heiss, zuerst baue ich alle meine Teile mal zur Vorsicht ab, ich weiss ja nicht ob ich sie wieder zurückbekomme. Dann suche ich mir was Neues, will ja im Winter fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verbali (21. Oktober 2013)

Hi , ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir das on One Fatty für den Winter zulegen soll. 

Ist das Out of the Box Fahrbereit, oder gibt es Dinge die man Sinnvoler weise schnellst möglich ergänzen oder tauschen sollte?

und was meint ihr, welche Rahmengröße,.... beim Scott Spark 50 fahre ich mit meinen 1,76 Metern eine Rahmengröße M.

Danke / Gruß
verbali


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Oktober 2013)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Sodele,
> 
> es tut mir leid, aber es reicht.
> Es ist echt schade, dass man so ein tolles Rad mit Potential durch einen extrem miesen Support kaputt macht. Die Jungs und Mädels die bei On One sitzen habe die Lage nicht annähernd im Griff, sie erkennen die Lage nicht mal, wenn sie direkt darauf sitzen.
> ...



Gleiche Situation mit dem gerissenen On One Dirty Harry-Rahmen eines Kumpels. Mehr dazu in einem anderen Thrad...
Zig Wochen bis zur Abholung.  Neuer Rahmen soll zur Weihnachtszeit kommen....  
Ich würde im Dreieck springen!!!


----------



## zoomer (22. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> da lässt sich nichts ändern, wir fahren halt slowmotion
> 
> ne im ernst. das gefälle wäre ohne wechselnde abspielgeschwindigkeit anhand der fahrgeschwindigkeit auch nicht besser einzuschätzen. ich fahr im steilstück oft langsamer als aufm flachen flowtrail.



Ich finde auf euren Bildern und Videos sehen eure Wälder aus wie
eine einzige Schlüsselstelle an der prinzipiell immer nur Einer fährt
und alle anderen nur rumstehen und zuschauen obs den Fahrer
gleich zerlegt.


Oder fahrt ihr auch mal zwischendurch was normales wenn ihr gerade
nicht fotografiert ?


Realtime fände ich trotzdem angenehmer und ehrlicher.
Und wenn anders dann gerne so deutlich anders dass man es
gleich erkennen und unterscheiden kann.


----------



## zoomer (22. Oktober 2013)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Sodele,
> 
> es tut mir leid, aber es reicht.
> Es ist echt schade, dass man so ein tolles Rad mit Potential durch einen extrem miesen Support kaputt macht. Die Jungs und Mädels die bei On One sitzen habe die Lage nicht annähernd im Griff, sie erkennen die Lage nicht mal, wenn sie direkt darauf sitzen.
> ...




Ja das ist wirklich bitter.

Ich hatte da auch überhaupt keinen Spass und keine Ruhe bevor mein
Paket aus UK, nach kurzer Verspätung, endlich vollständig eingetroffen
ist.
Obwohl ich mich auch vorher darauf vorbereitet hatte, dass das etwas
günstigere Geld für ein attraktives Rad, bei einer solchen internationalen
Versandaktion ggf. in den Sand gesetzt zu haben.


----------



## ndg (22. Oktober 2013)

Hi !
 Hat  von euch jemand seinen Fatty Rahmen gewogen bevor das Rad zusammengebaut wurde??
Als ich mein Rolling Chassy Bundle bekommen hab war ich so geil aufs Fahren das ich das Bike am Gleichen Abend zusammengebaut hab .
Ans Wiegen hab ich  da garnicht gedacht ,und extra auseinanderbauen ist mir dan doch zu viel Action .


MfG. NdG

übrigens :
Ich ab eam Wochenend Einen Freund  mit meinem Fatty  fahren lassen .
Jetzt will er auch eines  und kommt aus dem Schwärmen  nicht mehr raus .
Virus  erfolgreich übergeben .


----------



## scylla (22. Oktober 2013)

ich hatte mal weiter vorne die Gewichte von meinem Rolling Chassis gepostet:



scylla schrieb:


> ein weiteres Fatty ist gelandet
> und der rayc hat es sich nicht nehmen lassen, gleich alles auf die Waage zu legen. Falls es jemanden interessiert:
> 
> Gabel 1342g
> ...


 @stuhli
die Welt ist klein 
Heut hat mich ein Bekannter von dir aufm Melibokus angesprochen. Mit so einem auffälligen Radl kommt man sich bald ein bisschen vor wie Lokalprominenz


----------



## ndg (22. Oktober 2013)

@ scylla !
Vielen Dank , das ging aber schnell . 
Und Sorry das ich nicht auf die Idee gekommen bin  weiter Vorne zu suchen . 
Und auch noch Danke für die Super Bilder deiner Touren , Die machen echt Lust auf mehr  (Selberfahren und Bilder)

Und das Mit meinen Kumpl , gestern  war echt der Klassiker  .Zum Ende der Tour muste ich ihm schon fast schlimmme Sachen androhen das ich auch wieder mit meinem Dicken fahren kann .

Mfg: NdG


----------



## stuhli (22. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ich hatte mal weiter vorne die Gewichte von meinem Rolling Chassis gepostet:
> 
> 
> @_stuhli_
> ...


 
Das kann nur Stefan (sad1802) gewesen sein. Hoffentlich saß er auf seinem RM und nicht auf den e-bike 



Ich habe heute auf der ersten Ausfahrt mit dem Wobbler seinen Kumpelgetroffen.
Fätte unter sich








Dann gings von Schriesheim aus zum Weissen Stein hoch.
Geht schon ein wenig schwerer als mit den schmalbereiften 29ern glaub ich. Im Stehen zu fahren ist zunächst etwas ungewohnt, weil  das rechts- links drücken etwas satter geht. Daran gewöhnt man sich aber schnell und hat natürlich den Vorteil wenn es runter geht, dass die Fuhre beim Kurvendrücken auf den Trails ruhig liegt....also sehr vertrauenserweckend das Ganze. Luftdruck bei meinen gut 85 Kilo vorne 0,6 bar und hinten 0,7.

Auf den ersten Metern runter hab ich natürlich gleich nen Fehler gemacht weil ich dachte dass ich genauso über die Wurzeln und Steine brettern kann wie mit dem 29er Stumpjumper Fully. Die zweite Runde war dann besser auch weil ich mit dem Wobbler andere Linien fahren kann. Die fetten Reifen lassen da einiges zu. Ich finde auch die Geometrie prima - laufruhig und handlich zugleich. Auf dem letzten Trail vor der Schauenburg hab ich mich noch nie so sicher gefühlt. Mein Scandal mit 90mm Federgabel ist da nicht so einfach zu beherrschen.  Und auf dem Flowtrail  danach geht das ab wie Luzie. Das fatty liegt so sicher und satt in der Spur, dass ich noch nie so flott da runter bin. Absolut geil der Wobbler. 

Nachteile hat das bike auch......man muss die Lenkerbreite neu überdenken und ich streife mit meinen dicken Waden gern mal an den breiten Sitzstreben .  Ausserdem werfen breite Reifen auch mehr Schlammm und dickere Steine hoch .

Bei 1x9 ist eine Kettenführung wohl auch unabdingbar. 
Die Kette ist wohl auch noch zu lang und ich bekomm die Schaltung ums verrecken nicht korrekt eingestellt. Wenn ich au dem sattel geh quietscht beim Linksschwung eine Bremse....ich meine es ist die hintere. Ich hab also noch ein bissl Arbeit vor mir, aber alles in allem ein Glückskauf.

Noch Bilder











Runter war keine Zeit zum Knipsen.


----------



## scylla (22. Oktober 2013)

stuhli schrieb:


> Das kann nur Stefan (sad1802) gewesen sein. Hoffentlich saß er auf seinem RM und nicht auf den e-bike



hab leider vergessen nach dem namen zu fragen, und auf die bikemarke hab ich auch nicht geachtet  (außer, dass es schmale reifen hatte ), aber er hatte definitiv kein e-bike. ein e-biker war aber in der gruppe auch mit dabei.

Und, wie fährt sich denn nun so ein Wobbler? Zufrieden?


----------



## aeoncc (22. Oktober 2013)

Gemini069 schrieb:


> Auch hier danke an Scylla, Stuhli und JMR-Racing für alle Tipps und Hinweise.
> On-One Fatty 20" Aufbaukit ist bestellt


 
Mal eine frage: Wie gross bist du, das du ein 20" Rahmen nimmst? würd mich mal von denn andern hier auch mal gerne wissen weil ich bin mir total unschlüssig welche Grösse ich nehmen sollte.. Bin selbst 1.82... Danke für antworten im voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (22. Oktober 2013)

aeoncc schrieb:


> Mal eine frage: Wie gross bist du, das du ein 20" Rahmen nimmst? würd mich mal von denn andern hier auch mal gerne wissen weil ich bin mir total unschlüssig welche Grösse ich nehmen sollte.. Bin selbst 1.82... Danke für antworten im voraus






Ich seh hier jedes neue dazugekommene Fatty in *20"* 
Wasndalos ?

Gute Wahl


----------



## Gemini069 (22. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Aeoncc,

Ich bin 181cm gross/klein, mit Schrittlänge 87cm..
Damit bin ich fast immer zwischen M und L




aeoncc schrieb:


> Mal eine frage: Wie gross bist du, das du ein 20" Rahmen nimmst? würd mich mal von denn andern hier auch mal gerne wissen weil ich bin mir total unschlüssig welche Grösse ich nehmen sollte.. Bin selbst 1.82... Danke für antworten im voraus


----------



## stuhli (23. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> hab leider vergessen nach dem namen zu fragen, und auf die bikemarke hab ich auch nicht geachtet  (außer, dass es schmale reifen hatte ), aber er hatte definitiv kein e-bike. ein e-biker war aber in der gruppe auch mit dabei.
> 
> Und, wie fährt sich denn nun so ein Wobbler? Zufrieden?


 

Na dann blätter mal eine Seite zurück.


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Oktober 2013)

stuhli schrieb:


> Nachteile hat das bike auch......man muss die Lenkerbreite neu überdenken und ich streife mit meinen dicken Waden gern mal an den breiten Sitzstreben .  Ausserdem werfen breite Reifen auch mehr Schlammm und dickere Steine hoch .



Das deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen. Da ich aber seit ich 29er besitze nur noch breite Lenker fahre, kam an Dickmops auch gleich ein 730 mm breiter Lenker dran. Damit bekommst du das Vorderrad viel besser geführt.

Das Problem mit den dicken Waden an den Sitzstreben habe ich auch. Finde es aber weiter nicht störend, da es nur hin und wieder vor kommt. 






Nachdem ich mich und Dickmops vorgestern mal so richtig eingesaut habe, ist mir beim putzen wieder eingefallen, warum ich keinen weißen Rahmen mehr wollte. Aber jetzt glänzt es wieder. Mit etwas Lackreiniger bekommt man auch Fett und Ölspuren am Rahmen schnell weg.

*@ aeoncc:* Ich bin 190 cm, Schrittlänge 89 cm und fahre einen 20" Rahmen.


----------



## scylla (23. Oktober 2013)

stuhli schrieb:


> Na dann blätter mal eine Seite zurück.



keine Ahnung wie ich deinen bebilderten Bericht übersehen konnte 
Ich muss Tomaten auf den Augen haben.

Hört sich gut an 

Ein bisserl Feintuning gibt's eh immer noch an einem neuen Rad.
Bei der Kettenführung würde ich entweder gleich was gescheites nehmen, was oben und unten führt (ich finde die MRP Führungen sehr gut), oder eine Rudimentärlösung mit einer Führung oben zusammen mit einem Shadow Plus Schaltwerk.

Ich weiß ja eh net wie ihr das alle macht mit den "großen" Einfach-Kettenblättern  
Spätestens bei Matsch und Schnee käme ich damit selbst auf der einfachen Hausrunde nimmer klar.


----------



## stuhli (23. Oktober 2013)

Neues Schaltwerk wollte ich eigentlich nicht kaufen, zumal ich die 9-fach Kassette auch fast neu (Bikemarkt) gekauft hab.

Die Kette ist wohl auch noch zu lang (labert ein bissl). Werde sie erstmal kürzen und da sie mir meist aussen runterspringt ist wohl auch ein Bashguard die nächste Anschaffung. Der hat ja noch andere Vorteile.

  @_jmr-biking_ .... ganz so schlimm sieht meins jetzt nicht aus


----------



## sad1802 (23. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ...
> Heut hat mich ein Bekannter von dir aufm Melibokus angesprochen. Mit so einem auffälligen Radl kommt man sich bald ein bisschen vor wie Lokalprominenz


 
das war ich


----------



## scylla (23. Oktober 2013)

sad1802 schrieb:


> das war ich


----------



## dorfmann (23. Oktober 2013)

Neon21 schrieb:


> lt. Homepage von on-one:
> 16" = Größe: 168-178cm / Schrittlänge 71-79cm
> 18" = Größe: 175-185cm / Schrittlänge 76-86cm




Bräuchte mal bitte einen Rat zur Rahmengröße:
Bin 1,72cm groß mit 80cm Schrittlänge.

Wert lege ich eher auf Wendigkeit und Handling daher fahre ich wohl mit dem 16" Rahmen am besten oder was sagt ihr ?

15cm mehr Oberrohrlänge beim 18" Rahmen ist ja schon ein ziemlicher Sprung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (23. Oktober 2013)

Meine Waden sind wohl zu dünn aber dafür bekomme ich ständig schwarze,
hartnäckige FiveTen Stealthrubberstreifen an Ketten und Sitzstreben.


Vorne "gross" Einfach geht bei mir vom Übersetzungsumfang prima.
Optimaler wäre hier zwar 28T, das passt aber nicht mehr an den 104er
Lochkreis der Holzfeller. Und dann wäre die schöne Kettenlinie dahin.


----------



## Xtrainer (23. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt spiessen die Fatty fahrer, insbesondere die One One Fahrer aber aus dem Boden.. 


Schön.. Das Fattyfieber ist nicht aufzuhalten..

Wenn jetzt noch jeder der schon eines hat, sich in den Faden mit der Herkunft einträgt, kann man vieleicht mal das Fatty Treffen irgendwann planen und bekommt ein Bild wo die meisten sitzen/fahren..

Wäre das was?? 

Genug Offtoppic, sorry


----------



## corra (23. Oktober 2013)

ich bin 192 und habe vorsichtshalber auch ein 20er bestellt meint ihr das ist zu gross ?


----------



## scylla (23. Oktober 2013)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Bräuchte mal bitte einen Rat zur Rahmengröße:
> Bin 1,72cm groß mit 80cm Schrittlänge.
> 
> Wert lege ich eher auf Wendigkeit und Handling daher fahre ich wohl mit dem 16" Rahmen am besten oder was sagt ihr ?
> ...



1,70 cm groß, 82 cm Schrittlänge
-> 16'' mit 50mm Vorbau und 740mm Lenker passt wie angegossen


----------



## wartool (23. Oktober 2013)

1,77 klein, 86er Schrittlänge
-> 18" mit 50mm Vorbau und 780er Lenker passt


----------



## Ampelhasser (23. Oktober 2013)

corra schrieb:


> ich bin 192 und habe vorsichtshalber auch ein 20er bestellt meint ihr das ist zu gross ?



Bin 1, 91m und da passt das 20er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (23. Oktober 2013)

Wenn überhaupt ist es zu klein


----------



## stuhli (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin 1,90 mit 89cm SL und hab mene bisherigen bikes genommen und mich mal nur nach dem Oberrohr gerichtet.

Stumpi 647mm - 70mm Vorbau - recht hohe Front = tour bequem
ScandAL 640mm - 70mm Vorbau - tiefere Front = sportlich bequem
Fatty 610mm - 90mm Vorbau - Front liegt in der Mitte = eher tour bequem

Vorteil beim fatty ist noch dass hier das Knielot zur Pedale am besten passt und die Kraftübetragung sehr direkt ist. Bei den 2 anderen trete ich etwas mehr von hinten aber nicht so weit dass es nicht prima funktionieren würde. bin das auch so gewohnt vom rennrad früher.


----------



## zoomer (23. Oktober 2013)

183/85 - 20" L

610 mm OR + 60 mm Vorbau


Inzwischen denke ich dass auch das 18" M gepasst hätte nachdem ich
gerade meine Sitzhaltungstransformation durch mache.

Bin aber froh um meinen langen Radstand da ich gerne Kapitän auf
einem Supertanker bin.


----------



## scylla (23. Oktober 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Bin aber froh um meinen langen Radstand da ich gerne Kapitän auf
> einem Supertanker bin.



Kinderträume - wahr gemacht


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Oktober 2013)

stuhli schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,90 mit 89cm SL und hab mene bisherigen bikes genommen und mich mal nur nach dem Oberrohr gerichtet.
> 
> Stumpi 647mm - 70mm Vorbau - recht hohe Front = tour bequem
> ScandAL 640mm - 70mm Vorbau - tiefere Front = sportlich bequem
> Fatty 610mm - 90mm Vorbau - Front liegt in der Mitte = eher tour bequem



Das entspricht haargenau auch meinen Werten bzw. Überlegungen. 
Beim Stumpi und Scandal habe ich aber jeweils nen 90er negativen Vorbau dran. Ich mags bis jetzt noch eher sportlich.  
Am Fatty ist ein 0°, 90er Vorbau verbaut. Zusammen mit dem Flat-Lanker ergibt das mit meiner Schrittlänge eine schöne Sattelüberhöhung. Sportlich halt.


----------



## Optimizer (23. Oktober 2013)

Geht es euch auch so, dass einem nach ner Weile die dicken Reifen "normal" vorkommen? Ich hab jetzt knapp 150km die letzten zwei Wochen auf dem Harfatser runtergespielt, als hätte ich nie was anderes gefahren. Selbst das Lenken erscheint mir recht normal. Könnte aber auch am 750er Lenker i.V. mit dem 50er Voraus liegen?


----------



## zoomer (23. Oktober 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Geht es euch auch so, dass einem nach ner Weile die dicken Reifen "normal" vorkommen?



Sicher !

Und nicht nur vom Fahrverhalten - auch optisch 


Aber nach 2-3 Fahrten mit dem Singlespeed ist das auch normal.
Nur an die 26er kann ich mich nie mehr richtig zurückgewöhnen.


----------



## aemkei77 (23. Oktober 2013)

Das erste von 2 Paketen aus England ist da!


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Oktober 2013)

Bald ist es soweit!

Meldung von OnOne heute Abend bei fb: 

Take a look at these awesome fatty carbon forks which weigh just 620 grams. They have just been signed off and are about to go into production

http://instagram.com/p/fxFsKgI-Iw/


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. Oktober 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Bald ist es soweit!



Jawohl! Und es geht auch so wunderbar weiter:



			
				On One schrieb:
			
		

> It's going to be £149.99


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Oktober 2013)

Leider nicht tapered! 

Oh Mann, das ist blöde!


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. Oktober 2013)

Aber der Außendurchmesser haut doch einigermaßen hin und du musst keinen neuen Konus ordern, Marco! Ruhig Blut...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Oktober 2013)

Nabend, mein Lieblings-Telefon-Joker!  

Neee, wenn schon - denn schon!
Dann greife ich eher zur Alu-Beargrease-Gabel.


----------



## scylla (23. Oktober 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Bald ist es soweit!
> 
> Meldung von OnOne heute Abend bei fb:
> 
> ...





ich leg schon mal ein sparbuch an


... ach nö, das brauch ich ja noch nicht mal bei dem preis!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Oktober 2013)

Wenn die Gabel einen Aluschaft hat, würde ich vielleicht doch einknicken..., aber Vollcarbon und 1 1/8 Zoll bei _den_ Walzen.  - Mag ich nicht.


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. Oktober 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wenn die Gabel einen Aluschaft hat, würde ich vielleicht doch *einknicken*...



Und genau wegen dieser Befürchtung hat On One sie sicherheitshalber aus Carbon gemacht!  620g bei 470mm Höhe und 135mm Breite sprechen stark dafür. 

Telefonjoker sind halt goldwert!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Oktober 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Und genau wegen dieser Befürchtung hat On One sie sicherheitshalber aus Carbon gemacht!  620g bei 470mm Höhe und 135mm Breite sprechen stark dafür.
> 
> Telefonjoker sind halt goldwert!



"einknicken" im Sinne von "doch kaufen"...


----------



## FlowinFlo (24. Oktober 2013)

Hier noch der fehlende Ironie-Smiley:


----------



## scylla (24. Oktober 2013)

Also ich glaube nicht, dass die Reifenbreite die entscheidende Portion Extralast auf den Gabelschaft bringt. Da kommen wahrscheinlich einfach durch die "Starrheit" noch ganz andere Lastspitzen drauf. Daher: wenn's mit 1 1/8 Carbon-Gabelschaft an anderen Gabeln funktioniert, dann wird's am Fatty auch nicht brechen. Selbst das weniger als halb so schwere Spiddel-Dingen an meinem Rennrad hält, obwohl ich mich fast nicht trau, das Teil mit den Fingern zu feste anzufassen.... und damit zieh ich ohne jegliche Reifenfederung auch gern mal einen Hopser übers Schlagloch oder vom Haltestellenbordstein.

Der Übergang zum Steuerrohr sieht ja auf den Fotos schon mal fein aus. 

Da ja schon mal vorgeplant werden muss auf die glorreiche Erscheinung der Wundergabel: Weiß eigentlich jemand, der sich mit Lacken auskennt, was für eine RAL-Farbe die orangen On-One Decals auf dem Rahmen haben könnten?
So nackiges Sichtcarbon passt ja mal garnicht zu einem Fatty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (24. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Da ja schon mal vorgeplant werden muss auf die glorreiche Erscheinung der Wundergabel: Weiß eigentlich jemand, der sich mit Lacken auskennt, was für eine RAL-Farbe die orangen On-One Decals auf dem Rahmen haben könnten?
> So nackiges Sichtcarbon passt ja mal garnicht zu einem Fatty





Dürfte sich um Reinorange (RAL 2004) oder Verkehrsorange (RAL 2009) handeln.


----------



## BigJohn (24. Oktober 2013)

Preis ist top!


----------



## dopero (24. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Also ich glaube nicht, dass die Reifenbreite die entscheidende Portion Extralast auf den Gabelschaft bringt.


Die Reifenbreite in Verbindung mit dem geringen Luftdruck bringt aber wesentlich mehr Grip. Und damit werden auch die beim Bremsen in die Gabel eingeleiteten Kräfte höher.


----------



## specialbiker2 (24. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> . . . . Selbst das weniger als halb so schwere Spiddel-Dingen an meinem Rennrad hält, obwohl ich mich fast nicht trau, das Teil mit den Fingern zu feste anzufassen.... und damit zieh ich ohne jegliche Reifenfederung auch gern mal einen Hopser übers Schlagloch oder vom Haltestellenbordstein. . . .



Hallo scylla,

Deine Rennradgabel kann hauptsächlich deswegen halb so schwer sein, weil Du (vermutlich) keine Scheibenbremsen daran fährst: Diese treiben das Gewicht in die Höhe - wegen der in der Nähe der Radachse einwirkenden Hebelkräfte nämlich ist eine deutlich stabilere Bauweise erforderlich (gilt übrigens auch für den Rahmenhinterbau, und für die Laufräder auch noch - Scheibenbremsen sind also (in Summe!) schwerer als man denkt ). 

Beim Fatty sehe ich die Belastung eher gering - angesichts der Dämpfung in den Reifen. Lediglich die erwähnte Scheibenbremswirkung muss berücksichtigt sein.

Aber es kann ja auch sein dass Ihr die Räder gaaaanz anders den Berg runter prügelt als ich es vorhabe 

Gruß Hans


----------



## specialbiker2 (24. Oktober 2013)

dopero schrieb:


> Die Reifenbreite in Verbindung mit dem geringen Luftdruck bringt aber wesentlich mehr Grip. Und damit werden auch die beim Bremsen in die Gabel eingeleiteten Kräfte höher.



Hallo dopero,


das Maximum an Bremsmoment verursacht ein 29-er Slick auf Asphalt - selbst das muss eine Gabel aushalten.

Gruß Hans

MakaberModus_ein
P.S.: Mir ist noch nie eine Gabel gebrochen, und diejenigen, die das erlebt haben, können hierüber nicht mehr berichten
MakaberModus_aus


----------



## corra (24. Oktober 2013)

das denke ich nicht  ausser du hast nen 3" slick mit 0,5 bar vorne auf deinem 29er 

die fattys sind vom abrollumfang grösser als 29x2,0 und ein stollen reifen auf richtigen boden hat mehr grip als ein slick auf strasse alein wegen der 10X10 cm grossen auflage fläche 

zumal für eine gabel nicht die dauer belastung das  gröste problem darstellt sondern die stösse nach art des abs rutschen blocken rutschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (24. Oktober 2013)

dopero schrieb:


> Die Reifenbreite in Verbindung mit dem geringen Luftdruck bringt aber wesentlich mehr Grip. Und damit werden auch die beim Bremsen in die Gabel eingeleiteten Kräfte höher.



mein Nate ist zwar klasse, aber dass er wesentlich mehr Bremsgrip aufbauen könnte als ein sehr guter "konventioneller" Reifen wäre mir trotzdem noch nicht aufgefallen, eher im Gegenteil.



specialbiker2 schrieb:


> Hallo scylla,
> 
> Deine Rennradgabel kann hauptsächlich deswegen halb so schwer sein, weil Du (vermutlich) keine Scheibenbremsen daran fährst...



weiß ich doch. 
Mein Disc-Crosser Gäbelchen mit Carbonschaft (1 1/8) geht auch schon eher in Richtung 1/2 kg.
Es ging mir bei dem Vergleich nur um die vermeintlich bedenkliche Haltbarkeit von leichten Carbonteilen, und das Rennrad fiel mir deswegen ein, weil das ohne jegliche Federung und 8-9 Bar auf den Reifen schon ziemlich viel abkriegt. Ich hab am Rennrad auch schon Navihalter zerfetzt, nur weil ich auf Schlagloch-Asphalt die Landstraße runtergeprügelt bin, und beim Not-Hüpfer übern zu spät gesehenen Wassergraben feine Achter in die Mavic Laufräder gezirkelt (selbige waren übrigens trotz Felgenbremsen 300g schwerer als meine leichten Mtb-Laufräder). Aufm Mtb hab ich weder das eine oder das andere je geschafft, das hat ja schließlich auch eine Federung, die die gröbsten Lastspitzen abfängt... und wenn's nur eine Reifenfederung ist, das reicht auch schon.
Das Carbon hat's mir jedenfalls nicht krumm genommen.

Daher würde ich persönlich mich auch nicht sonderlich an einem Carbon-Schaft stören.


----------



## specialbiker2 (24. Oktober 2013)

corra schrieb:


> das denke ich nicht  ausser du hast nen 3" slick mit 0,5 bar vorne auf deinem 29er
> 
> die fattys sind vom abrollumfang grösser als 29x2,0 und ein stollen reifen auf richtigen boden hat mehr grip als ein slick auf strasse allein wegen der 10X10 cm grossen auflage fläche



Hallo corra,

bei meinem Beitrag bin ich erstmal davon ausgegangen
a) Dass ein Slick auf Asphalt  mehr Grip entwickelt als ein Stollenreifen (gemessen an der Stollenfläche bleibt von den 10x10cm auf Asphalt nur ein winziger Bruchteil als Kontaktfläche übrig)
b) und es für Fattys (noch) keinen Slick gibt (dann wäre klar der Fatty Slick das Maximum ab Belastung, nicht der 29-er).

Dass man im Gelände mehr Grip entwickeln kann als auf Asphalt halte ich dagegen für nicht realistisch: Dazu bin ich zu lange Motorrad gefahren: Strasse wie Gelände: Schräglagen auf Asphalt werden nur angenähert / übertroffen von Speedwaymaschinen auf Eis (!) mit centimeterlangen, messerscharfen Spikes (die es für Fattys zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch noch nicht gibt).   

Aber diese Betrachtungen sind natürlich nur Grobschätzungen - ich möchte mich nicht darauf versteifen, hier zu 100% Recht zu haben und Deine Einwände in Bezug auf die Art der Belastung sind sicher auch richtig - was davon nun die größere Rolle spielt: Ich kann es nicht sagen. 

Gruß Hans


----------



## specialbiker2 (24. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> . . .
> weiß ich doch.
> Mein Disc-Crosser Gäbelchen mit Carbonschaft (1 1/8) geht auch schon eher in Richtung 1/2 kg. .. .



 . . . das hatte ich fast schon geahnt um nicht zusagen: befürchtet, dass ich Dir nichts Neues erzähle 

Aber warte(t) nur, irgendwann werde ich Euch eine Information andeuten, die Ihr alle noch nicht habt, und Ihr werdet mich betteln und bitten und sagen: Komm lieber Hans, verrate uns bitte Deine Kenntnisse, führe uns zur Erleuchtung und zeige uns den Biker Gral 

Und ich werde sagen: Nein, jetzt auch nicht 

Gruß Hans


----------



## scylla (24. Oktober 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Dürfte sich um Reinorange (RAL 2004) oder Verkehrsorange (RAL 2009) handeln.



danke 
Reinorange gefällt mir aufm Bildschirm besser, aber die Decals könnten eher in Richtung Verkehrsorange gehen, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Da war schon ein ordentlicher Rotstich drin.
Vielleicht kann's noch jemand auf eine Farbe eingrenzen? 

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand mit Sprühdosen selbst lackiert? 
Wie hoch ist da der Aufwand für jemanden, der das noch nie gemacht hat? Grundierung? Und wird das Ergebnis einigermaßen brauchbar wenn man keine zwei linken Hände hat? 
Oder lieber einen Lackierer in der Gegend suchen? (weiß wer wen in der Gegend DA?)


----------



## FlowinFlo (24. Oktober 2013)

Da würde ich eher mal zu einem Lackierer fahren und die Farbkarte dranhalten.
Am Bildschirm lässt sich das nie mit Gewissheit sagen.


Selbst lackieren sollte für dich, die ja nun keine zwei linken Hände hat, mit ein bisschen Vorbereitung absolut kein Problem sein.
Ich habe es selbst ohne große Erfahrung auch schon gemacht und ein ganz gutes Ergebnis erzielt:









Wichtig sind vor allem Geduld und gutes Material!


----------



## zoomer (24. Oktober 2013)

specialbiker2 schrieb:


> MakaberModus_ein
> P.S.: Mir ist noch nie eine Gabel gebrochen, und diejenigen, die das erlebt haben, können hierüber nicht mehr berichten
> MakaberModus_aus



Doch schon.

Das geht aber so schnell dass man es gar nicht richtig mitbekommt


----------



## zoomer (24. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand mit Sprühdosen selbst lackiert?
> Wie hoch ist da der Aufwand für jemanden, der das noch nie gemacht hat? Grundierung? Und wird das Ergebnis einigermaßen brauchbar wenn man keine zwei linken Hände hat?



Ja - macht Spass 

Wird auch was.
Aber lass Dich da ruhig vorher per PN beraten bzw. hier gibt es
sicher irgendwo schon Graffitti Freds.


----------



## talybont (24. Oktober 2013)

Wovor habt Ihr bei Carbonschäften denn Angst? Vor Schlägen? Vor Gerüttel?
Es gibt hier wohl keine Belastung, die punktuell einwirken kann - also fällt ein Bruch durch Kerbwirkung aus. Die gefährlichste Stelle ist die Verklebung von Schaft und Krone, das hat man bei Alu/Carbon aber auch. Solange man einen guten Expander nutzt und die Vorbauschrauben nicht anzieht bis Wasser kommt, ist der Carbonschaft absolut dauerhaltbar. Und der Steuersatz sollte gut eingestellt sein, dann verteilen sich die Kräfte schön auf die Lager.


----------



## corra (24. Oktober 2013)

specialbiker2 schrieb:


> Hallo corra,
> 
> bei meinem Beitrag bin ich erstmal davon ausgegangen
> a) Dass ein Slick auf Asphalt  mehr Grip entwickelt als ein Stollenreifen (gemessen an der Stollenfläche bleibt von den 10x10cm auf Asphalt nur ein winziger Bruchteil als Kontaktfläche übrig)
> ...



im bereich auto motorad kommt aber die durch den reifen erzeugte hitze dazu was das gummi klebriger macht , das habe ich beim rad noch nicht gehabt XD 

wie auch immer wenn ich will brech ich jede gabel ab


----------



## aemkei77 (25. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt hab ich endlich beide Pakete aber der Steuersatz fehlt 
Und das wo ich die ganze nächste Woche frei habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (25. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde schnell einen günstigen im Internet bestellen ...
und ein Sixpack holen - damit dem Aufbauspass nichts im Wege steht.


Und dann noch mal sorgfältig die gesamte Verpackung durchsuchen ob
er nicht doch noch wo steckt.
(Wie mein Abziehwerkzeug aus der Huber Bushing Lieferung)


----------



## aemkei77 (25. Oktober 2013)

Verpackung hab ich schon durchsucht... x-mal, so ein Steuersatz its auch kein Leichtgewicht dass sich so einfach versteckt...
Schnell mal einen im Internet holen ist auch nicht, bis der da ist ist der Urlaub auch schon vorbei, dauert immer mindestens 1 Woche nach Italien


----------



## yo_eddy (25. Oktober 2013)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Schnell mal einen im Internet holen ist auch nicht, bis der da ist ist der Urlaub auch schon vorbei, dauert immer mindestens 1 Woche nach Italien



Gibt's denn keine Radläden mehr in Südtirol?  Ist zwar oldschool, aber ab und zu ...

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## aemkei77 (25. Oktober 2013)

Tapered Headset für 1 1/8 Gabel - und das auch noch günstig? 
Der Vorbau fehlt auch (nicht so tragisch, da hab ich welche zuhause)

Hab von on one immerhin schon eine Antwort auf mein Ticket bekommen


----------



## Ampelhasser (25. Oktober 2013)

Der Winter hat noch nicht mal begonnen und das Winterbastelprojekt ist schon wieder Geschichte 

Frisch vom Montageständer und ich bin mit dem Ergebnis ganz zufrieden. Der Praxistest steht morgen an.












Ampel


----------



## corra (25. Oktober 2013)

endlich mal eins nicht in weiss habe auch schon über neue farbgebung nachgedacht


----------



## yo_eddy (25. Oktober 2013)

Yep, gefällt mir auch gut. Das Rot schön eingesetzt überall...

Sag' mal, womit hast Du die Kettenstrebe beklebt? Normales Gewebeband?

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## zoomer (25. Oktober 2013)

@aemkai77

Ooooops,
Südtirol, habs jetzt erst gesehen.
Radladen wird wohl teuer ...



 @ampel
Das Farbkonzept beginnt mir zu gefallen.
Auch der Aufbau und Teile - sehr schön.

Gerade der CC-Look mit langem Vorbau fasziniert mich
seit @mete's Fat-Feile.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Oktober 2013)

Sieht aus wie "Das gelbe vom Ei" !!  
Gefällt mir saugut, Ampelhasser!

Wer ändert als nächstes die Farbe vom Fatty?

- Der Titel "Das blaue vom Himmel" wäre noch zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flobukki (25. Oktober 2013)

schoen gemacht. der name muss fuer mich nicht sein aber guter look!


----------



## aemkei77 (25. Oktober 2013)

Ich find den Namen passend (zum Rad und zum Gelb).
Mutig den Neu-Rahmen zu lackieren 

Ich lackier zwar auch gerne (mein uraltes CD wird jetzt 5015 gebläut) aber beim Fatty hab ich mich nicht überwinden können... vielleicht in ein paar Jahren


----------



## scylla (25. Oktober 2013)

das gelb kommt saugeil


----------



## cubation (26. Oktober 2013)

geile Kiste! Ich hoffe es ja mal live in Berlin anzutreffen. Am GFBD bin ich wohl "leider" im Harz unterwegs. 

Ich würde mein Fatty auch mal zum lackieren bringen, nur mit welchem Rad fahr ich in der Zeit?  


Thomas


----------



## stuhli (26. Oktober 2013)

Grün anstatt Gelb und es würde mir noch besser gefallen....toll  gemacht


----------



## zoomer (26. Oktober 2013)

Ich wär für hellblau mit einem Schuss orange (+ schwarze Anbauteile)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ampelhasser (26. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

vielen Dank für eure Rückmeldungen. Heute war die erste Ausfahrt und es war soooo geil! Das hat richtig Spaß gemacht.

Das Gelb musste jetzt sein. Grün und Hellblau sind die Farben meiner anderen Räder
  @yo_eddy: Das ist ein mit Isolierband umwickelter Fahrradmantel.

Ampel


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Oktober 2013)

Muss ich auch nochmal loben, sehr gute Farbgestaltung! 
Welcher RAL-Code ist das denn?
Ich hatte ja auch mal an Gelb für meinen Rahmen gedacht, 
aber ich kann ja nun nicht..... oder doch?.........


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Oktober 2013)

Muss nochmal kurz nachfragen, aber hatten wir schon ein Fatty mit 4,8" Reifen hier?
Passt das von der Breite?


----------



## scylla (26. Oktober 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Muss nochmal kurz nachfragen, aber hatten wir schon ein Fatty mit 4,8" Reifen hier?
> Passt das von der Breite?



nicht hier sondern in den weiten des i'net:
http://www.great-rock.co.uk/2013/02/surly-bud-big-fat-larry-tyres/


----------



## Vighor (26. Oktober 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Muss nochmal kurz nachfragen, aber hatten wir schon ein Fatty mit 4,8" Reifen hier?
> Passt das von der Breite?


Natürlich sind hier fatties mit 4.8"Reifen nur noch keine On-One denk ich mir mal


----------



## Bumble (26. Oktober 2013)

Könnte bitte mal jemand den Hinterbau des Fatty vermessen, mich würde interessieren wieviel Luft exakt zwischen den Streben ist, der BFL hat ja laut Surly Liste auf ner Rolling Darryl ne Gesamtbreite von 107mm und auf ner Marge Lite 102mm.

Auf der Fatty Felge mit 70mm müsste er also ca. 104mm breit sein.

Reine Theorie, ich weiss, mich würd trotzdem interessieren was der Hinterbau vom Fatty hergibt.


----------



## zoomer (26. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> nicht hier sondern in den weiten des i'net:
> http://www.great-rock.co.uk/2013/02/surly-bud-big-fat-larry-tyres/



Danke für den Link .... 

Das ist doch der Mann aus den On One Fatty Videos ....


----------



## ndg (26. Oktober 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Könnte bitte mal jemand den Hinterbau des Fatty vermessen, mich würde interessieren wieviel Luft exakt zwischen den Streben ist, der BFL hat ja laut Surly Liste auf ner Rolling Darryl ne Gesamtbreite von 107mm und auf ner Marge Lite 102mm.
> 
> Auf der Fatty Felge mit 70mm müsste er also ca. 104mm breit sein.
> 
> Reine Theorie, ich weiss, mich würd trotzdem interessieren was der Hinterbau vom Fatty hergibt.




Hi  Bumble !
Also ich hatte gestern mal mit dem Meterstrab nachgemessen :
Da kahm hinten 115mm und vorne 130mm raus 

Ich werde morgen mal genauer mit der Schieblehre nachmessen . 


Ich überleg mir auch schon  die ganze Zeit was ich mir als nächstes aufziehe .
Die Floater verschleissen leider  relativ schnell .  :-(

MfG. NdG.


----------



## scylla (27. Oktober 2013)

ndg schrieb:


> Ich überleg mir auch schon  die ganze Zeit was ich mir als nächstes aufziehe .
> Die Floater verschleissen leider  relativ schnell .  :-(



Nate, was sonst?


----------



## ndg (27. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Nate, was sonst?



Danke,

Der Nate ist auf alle Fälle in der engeren Wahl .
Oder die Kombi  Nate /Hüskerdü ?

Lou un Bud  währen auch interessant  (wenn der Bud  hinten rein geht ),


und mal schau´n wie die neuen von Specialized aussehen .

Ich erwarte das sich da bis zum nächsten Frühjahr da  noch einiges auf dem Markt tut 

und hoffendlich normalisieren sich die Preise noch ein bisshen wenn die Stückzahlen größer werden .


mfg. NdG.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (27. Oktober 2013)

ndg schrieb:


> und hoffendlich normalisieren sich die Preise noch ein bisshen wenn die Stückzahlen größer werden .
> mfg. NdG.


naja das ist mm bis dato noch nie der fall gewesen, da sind die Hersteller sich so ziemlich einig.
Die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt
Groetjes D-Lander
_leider zzt noch ohne FB_


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. Oktober 2013)

ndg schrieb:


> und hoffendlich normalisieren sich die Preise noch ein bisshen wenn die Stückzahlen größer werden .



Das ist auf mtbr ein Running Gag! 
Vielleicht können wir den ja auch hier etablieren.


----------



## ndg (27. Oktober 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> naja das ist mm bis dato noch nie der fall gewesen, da sind die Hersteller sich so ziemlich einig.
> Die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## torisch (27. Oktober 2013)

Rolling chassis bestellt - Projekt für den Winter kann starten!


----------



## corra (27. Oktober 2013)

@torisch vonwegen winterprojekt - hab ich mir auch gedacht ..........
dann wurde das alte enduro zerkloppt und nach 3 stunden und ner 80 km fahrt für teile war das ding fahrbar XD 

und es ist GEIL


----------



## Optimizer (28. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Nate, was sonst?


 
Specialized Ground Control????


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Oktober 2013)

Der gefällt mir auch mit 4,6" ...


----------



## Optimizer (28. Oktober 2013)

und könnt mit dem maß auch passen.


----------



## scylla (28. Oktober 2013)

gibts den schon irgendwo zu kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hean (28. Oktober 2013)

Servus miteinander,

hat schon mal einer von euch über eine RS Reverb Stealth nachgedacht? Ich mag den innenliegenden Zug...

Grüße

hean


----------



## BigJohn (28. Oktober 2013)

Wo willst du den Zug denn rausführen? Am Fatty ist doch eh noch ein Führung frei.


----------



## Bumble (28. Oktober 2013)

ndg schrieb:


> Hi  Bumble !
> Also ich hatte gestern mal mit dem Meterstrab nachgemessen :
> Da kahm hinten 115mm und vorne 130mm raus
> 
> ...



Wenns vorne wirklich 130mm sind wären das ja nur 5mm weniger als bei der Moonlander Gabel, dann könntest jede beliebige Reifen/Felgen Kombi fahren.

Oder hast vielleicht die Breite der Ausfallenden gemessen ?


----------



## hean (28. Oktober 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wo willst du den Zug denn rausführen? Am Fatty ist doch eh noch ein Führung frei.



Gute Frage, manch einer bohrt den Rahmen an...  Aber wenn es von OnOne dafür keine Vorlagen oder Freigaben gibt ist das nicht sooo toll. Ergo außen, ist auch leichter zu warten


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Oktober 2013)

Endlich mal wieder mit Dickmops unterwegs gewesen!


----------



## dorfmann (28. Oktober 2013)

Schönes Bild, Mountainbike Romantik pur 

Habe eben eine Mail von PlanetX bekommen:

_Just  a quick note to confirm that your bike is due to be built on Monday 4th  November.  

We will contact you again as your bike is being built to  confirm your delivery or store collection date. 
Thanks for choosing us and happy riding, 
Ben Harman
__Planet X Retail Ltd.

_Der Winter kann kommen, freu__


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ndg (28. Oktober 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wenns vorne wirklich 130mm sind wären das ja nur 5mm weniger als bei der Moonlander Gabel, dann könntest jede beliebige Reifen/Felgen Kombi fahren.
> 
> Oder hast vielleicht die Breite der Ausfallenden gemessen ?



Natürlich hab ich oben  im Bereich der Maximalen Breite der Reifen  gemesen  war janicht besoffen !

Ich hab  heute mal genauer  mit einer Großen Schieblehre nachgemessen .

bei den Auf den Bildern gezeigten Maßen  muß man noch 10mm für die Dicke der Mess-Spitzen  dazu zählen .

Gabel: 129,8mm 

Hinterbau ,Oben : 125,5 mm

Kettenstrebe unten : 123 mm 

Also immer im Bereich der Maximalen Breite der Reifen gemessen !
Der Abstand links und rechts ist  immer schön symetrisch . 
Die Kettenlienie  auf dem Größten Rittzel  deckt sich ziemlich exakt mit der Kettenstreben innenseite  (Vileicht noch ein bisschen weiter außen ).


Demnach sollte auf den Originalfelgen sogar die Kombination Bud und Lou 
reinpassen .
Hinten ist zwar nicht mehr alzu üppig Patz , aber  reinpassen  täte er . 

Ich hab ja noch ein  bisschen Zeit bis meine Floater glatt sind . 

Aber bis da hin kann ich ja noch einige Überlegungen anstellen .
Zum Beispiel ob das überhaupt sinnvoll ist so fette Schluffen aufzuziehen  , was das für den Rollwiederstand bedeutet und ob das auch zu meinem Einsatzgebiet passt .

Aber Geil ausseh´n  tät´s schon 


MfG. NdG


----------



## scylla (28. Oktober 2013)

so ein bissel Raum zum "rumeiern" darf der Reifen halt auch gern noch haben. Hast du einen Umwerfer oder fährst du 1fach? (Der Umwerfer könnte auch noch ein Thema werden, falls vorhanden)
Aber haben würd ich solche 4.8'' Schlappen auch gern. Meine 3,8'' bzw. 4'' sind irgendwie so furchtbar schmal geworden in letzter Zeit 

Wie breit sind eigentlich die Moonlander Rahmen bzw. Gabeln?


----------



## Bumble (28. Oktober 2013)

Bei der Moonlander Gabel hab ich ca. 135mm Reifenfreiheit gemessen.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (28. Oktober 2013)

Meistens ist doch hinten die Kette das Problem und nicht der Rahmen.


----------



## ndg (28. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> so ein bissel Raum zum "rumeiern" darf der Reifen halt auch gern noch haben. Hast du einen Umwerfer oder fährst du 1fach? (Der Umwerfer könnte auch noch ein Thema werden, falls vorhanden)
> Aber haben würd ich solche 4.8'' Schlappen auch gern. Meine 3,8'' bzw. 4'' sind irgendwie so furchtbar schmal geworden in letzter Zeit
> 
> Wie breit sind eigentlich die Moonlander Rahmen bzw. Gabeln?



Hi 
Also ich fahr vorne  nur ein 32er auf  9-fach .
 Mir reicht die Spannweite der Übersetzung . 
Schneller will ich eh nicht und wenns mit dem Großen  hinten nicht mehr  reicht schieb ich einfach .

Ich mein  vorne sollte der Platz für den Lou  gut  ausreichen , 
hinten ists schon ein bisschen knapp  für den Bud .
Nach meiner Überschlagsrechnung sind  beim Bud , hinten mit 114mm auf der 70mm on-one-Felge an der engsten Stelle noch 4,5mm Platz  .
viel Dreck passt da nicht mehr mit durch  und einen 8er darf mann sich auch nicht leisten .

Aber..... ....... Wie bereits  geschrieben :  Die Sinnfrage ist  noch nicht geklärt.

MfG. NdG.


----------



## stuhli (29. Oktober 2013)

Wo wir gerade bei Sinnfragen sind 

Kaum hab ich mein Fatty fahrfertig und 2 kleinere Touren mit 1x9 gedreht (und massig Kettenabsprüngen), kommt die Schaltung wieder an das Spenderrad (C'dale F700), welches dann verkauft wird (so wars ja auch geplant).

Nach ein bissl hin und her Gesuche und den guten Erfahrungen, die @Optimizer gemacht hat, wirds wohl auf eine 10fach ZEE rauslaufen.
Hinten hab ich dann 36 statt 34 Zähne, was das Berghochfahren etwas entspannter machen sollte.

Vorne dann evtl. noch ein Bashguard, dann sollte das reichen.

Was meint Ihr....gute Idee mit der Zee oder doch lieber was anderes ?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (29. Oktober 2013)

stuhli schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei Sinnfragen sind
> 
> Kaum hab ich mein Fatty fahrfertig und 2 kleinere Touren mit 1x9 gedreht (und massig Kettenabsprüngen), kommt die Schaltung wieder an das Spenderrad (C'dale F700), welches dann verkauft wird (so wars ja auch geplant).
> 
> ...



Wegen den Kettenabspringern würde sich natürlich eines der neuen 10fach Schaltwerke mit Kettenspannern anbieten (gibt´s von Shimano als "Shadow+" oder auch SRAM als "Type2"). Das Zee würde von daher ja passen. 

Zum Thema Sinnfrage: Ich finde 1fach auch interessant wegen Wartungsarmut und diversen anderen Vorteilen, ich hätte aber folgende Bedenken: Ich fahre gerne steile Abschnitte hoch, gerade hier hat das Fatbike durch seine Traktion Riesenvorteile. Wäre doch schade, wenn man dann schieben müsste obwohl die Traktion viel mehr hergibt... Noch schlimmer im Schnee: Gerade hier geht es manchmal zäh voran, da ist man doch froh um einen kleinen Gang. Und Bikeschieben im Schnee ist doch megazäh... Für mich wäre die einzige Alternative ein 28er vorne kombiniert mit 42 hinten, egal ob das jetzt XX1 oder eine andere Lösung ist.

Bin aktuell mit 22/36 vorne unterwegs, kombiniert mit 36-11 hinten (10fach). Das deckt alles ab von supersteil bis richtig schnell. Und trotz simpler X7/X9 Technik hatte ich bisher noch nie Schaltprobleme und äußerst selten abspringende Ketten.


----------



## Optimizer (29. Oktober 2013)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Zum Thema Sinnfrage: Ich finde 1fach auch interessant wegen Wartungsarmut und diversen anderen Vorteilen, ich hätte aber folgende Bedenken: Ich fahre gerne steile Abschnitte hoch, gerade hier hat das Fatbike durch seine Traktion Riesenvorteile. Wäre doch schade, wenn man dann schieben müsste obwohl die Traktion viel mehr hergibt... Noch schlimmer im Schnee: Gerade hier geht es manchmal zäh voran, da ist man doch froh um einen kleinen Gang. Und Bikeschieben im Schnee ist doch megazäh... Für mich wäre die einzige Alternative ein 28er vorne kombiniert mit 42 hinten, egal ob das jetzt XX1 oder eine andere Lösung ist.


 
Ich weiß....nicht jeder kann jede Übersetzung am Berg treten. Aber gerade in den Steilpassagen finde ich, dass ich mit einer dickeren Übersetzung besser hoch komm und irgendwie mehr Vortrieb aufs Rad bringe. Gerade beim Thema Schnee....mit dem Auto fährt man im Schnee berghoch bzw. anfahren auch besser im 2. Gang.....

Ich fahr jetzt am Fatty und am Sacré bleu (mein Fully) 1x10 mit 34 vorne und 11-36 hinten und fühle mich damit voll mittelgebirgstauglich.


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. Oktober 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ....mit dem Auto fährt man im Schnee berghoch bzw. anfahren auch besser im 2. Gang.....



Wobei man das wegen des zu hohen Drehmoments des 1. Gangs macht.
Wenn du auch so gute Beine hast, Respekt!  


Ich denke aber auch, dass 1x10 am Fatbike sehr gut funktioniert 
und freue mich sehr auf meine 30 : 11-42 Übersetzung!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich gebe es ja zu, ich bin ein Gemütlich-Hochkurbler und kein Brachial-Hochtreter  Deshalb kann 1fach für Andere natürlich viel besser passen als für mich. 

Bin ja auch bisher noch nie mit dem Dicken im Schnee gefahren, ich kenne also nur das Verhalten meiner normalen Bikes auf dem weißen Untergrund. Bin sehr gespannt, wie sich der Dicke im Tiefschnee fährt. Aber von mir aus kann die weiße Pracht ruhig noch auf sich warten lassen! Zumindest habe ich dann diesen Winter ein fettes Trostpflaster im Kelller stehen, wenn sie dann doch kommt 

 @Flo: 30 : 11-42 hört sich nicht so übel an. Warum nicht gleich 28? Bist Du dann nicht mehr schnell genug, oder findest Du keine passende Kurbel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (29. Oktober 2013)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Ich gebe es ja zu, ich bin ein Gemütlich-Hochkurbler und kein Brachial-Hochtreter  Deshalb kann 1fach für Andere natürlich viel besser passen als für mich.



Je aktiver ich über die Jahre mit dem Bike unterwegs war, desto höher wurde meine Trittfrequenz.
Die all zu großen Gänge wurden damit überflüssig, aber auch die zu kleinen Gänge brauchte ich in meiner Gegend nicht mehr - das hängt natürlich immer stark von der Topographie ab, klar!





> @Flo: 30 : 11-42 hört sich nicht so übel an. Warum nicht gleich 28? Bist Du dann nicht mehr schnell genug, oder findest Du keine passende Kurbel?



Genau, mir ging´s um die Passung der Kurbel!
Was bei normalen Mtbs oft passt, nämlich ein 28er Kb am innersten Punkt zu fahren, geht beim Fatty nicht.
Also blieb mir mit den neuen Narrow-Wide-Blättern zum Glück das 30er Kb für einen 104mm Lochkreis.
Das sollte mir nach unten und oben genügend Optionen fürs gemütliche Touren geben.


----------



## scylla (29. Oktober 2013)

Die Sinnfrage hatten wir schon ein paarmal 

Ich komme mit 28Z vorne und 11-36Z hinten am 26er Hardtail gerade so zurecht. Dort limitiert's mich nicht, weil ich bei längeren steilen Geschichten dank <70° Sitzwinkel sowieso aus Bequemlichkeitsgründen aufgebe, lange bevor ich die Kurbel nicht mehr runter kriege.
Am Fatty würde wäre mir die Übersetzung aus zwei Gründen schon zu "fett": - es gibt kein Radl in meinem Fuhrpark, das so gut klettert, und das will ich nicht einschränken
- der größere Umfang der Reifen erhöht die Entfaltung nochmal im Vergleich zum "normalen" 26er und macht's dadurch bei gleicher Übersetzung an der Schaltung nochmal schwerer

Liegt u.a. auch daran, dass ich schwierige steile Anstiege (kleine Stiche, die man mit Schwung lösen kann, mal außen vor) eher in Sub-Schrittgeschwindigkeit bis hin zu Balancier-Pausen hochkurble. Mit ner größeren Übersetzung kann ich da nicht mehr gleichmäßig treten und das HR rutscht mir eher durch. Mag auch an fehlender Maximalkraft (=schwächliches Weibchen) liegen.
Wobei es halt mit dem Fatty dank des niedrigen Tretlagers bei verblockten Anstiegen in zu kleinen Gängen auch schon schwierig werden kann. Ein Dilemma 

Jeder wie er mag und kann 

Shadow Plus o.ä. macht definitiv Sinn. 
Ich hab das am Fully ohne Kettenführung. Es rappelt zwar trotzdem manchmal ganz gut, und auf der Kassette fliegt die Kette öfter mal auf ein anderes Ritzel, aber vorne ist sie mir seit dem Shadow Plus Schaltwerk nicht mehr abgeflogen (2fach Kurbel: nach außen durch den Bash begrenzt, nach innen durch einen Kunststoffplatte). Mit normalem Schaltwerk ging das ohne Kettenführung gar nicht.

Da es beim Fully grenzwertig geht ohne KeFü denke ich aber, dass es an einem starren Radl trotzdem mehr braucht als nur das gedämpfte Schaltwerk. Z.B. eine Ghetto-Gartenschlauch KeFü würde sich hier anbieten.

Wenn aber eh eine ordentliche KeFü geplant sein sollte, dann kann man sich das Shadow+ auch sparen. Ich hab am Fatty mit einer E.13 2fach Kettenführung und einem normalen 9fach XTR Schaltwerk jedenfalls keine Probleme und keinen Bedarf an zusätzlicher "Kettendämpfung".

   @FlowinFlo
28er Kettenblatt ginge mit einer X.9 Kurbel mit austauschbarem Spider und einem MRP Blingring. So hab ich das am 26er HT gelöst. Kettenlinie ist damit voll in Ordnung!
Mit einem einzelnen Kettenblatt an der "kleinen" Position einer 3fach Kurbel montiert ist der Schräglauf der Kette leider so suboptimal, dass man sich den Antrieb in Rekordgeschwindigkeit runterschrabbelt. Alles schon ausprobiert  Also nicht weiter schlimm, dass das am Fatty eh nicht geht.


----------



## stuhli (29. Oktober 2013)

2x10 wäre mir natürlich am liebsten, aber dazu brauchts dann andere Kurbeln etc. und alles neu will ich jetzt auch net.

Die beiden unteren Ritzel brauch ich ja auch sehr selten....10fach von 13-40 wäre mir am liebsten. Aber mit 32zu36 komm ich hier schon gut voran, ansonsten  kommt vorne ein 30er drauf. Kurze Stiche sind eh nicht meine Spezialität 

  @_scylla_ .... neben dem Bashguard überleg ich mir noch ne Ghetto-KeFü....aber eher für oben oder meinst Du unten ist sinnvoller ?


----------



## scylla (29. Oktober 2013)

stuhli schrieb:


> @_scylla_ .... neben dem Bashguard überleg ich mir noch ne Ghetto-KeFü....aber eher für oben oder meinst Du unten ist sinnvoller ?



ich glaub, oben ist es effizienter gegen runterfallende Ketten, unten bringt's dafür mehr gegen die Geräuschkulisse.
Kannst ja erst mal wie geplant oben eine Führung dranmachen, und wenn es dann nicht reicht, ist ein Stück Gartenschlauch schnell um die Kettenstrebe gebunden


----------



## corra (29. Oktober 2013)

ich fahre mit 32erblatt auf 11-34 allerdings gibt es hier auch keine richtigen berge 

kettenführung finde ich sehr sinvoll da es enorm klappert im gebälk wie ich finde 
werde diese allerdings selber bauen (carbon, schaumfaser ) da sie so schlicht und klein wie möglich sein soll


----------



## stuhli (29. Oktober 2013)

Mir wäre da sowas wie die PAUL KeFü am liebsten.
Da werd ich dann auch zum Bastelheiner.


----------



## corra (29. Oktober 2013)

das schon fast zu klein ..........


----------



## corra (29. Oktober 2013)

corra schrieb:


> das schon fast zu klein ..........



dachte mehr so an sowas
https://www.google.de/shopping/prod...a=X&ei=DK5vUpy_KcWr4ATq9oH4CA&ved=0CGAQ8wIwAA


----------



## BigJohn (29. Oktober 2013)

Da gibts doch was passendes von CNC-Bike oder Superstar oder e13...
Die Fertiglösungen aus Carbon sind leider so teuer, dass man dafür sogar ein Shadow+ mit Narrow-Wide-KB bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (29. Oktober 2013)

so eine Superstar Führung für oben und eine für ISCG5 unten hätte ich noch nagelneu hier liegen - bei Bedarf ->PN


----------



## corra (29. Oktober 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Fertiglösungen aus Carbon sind leider so teuer, dass man dafür sogar ein Shadow+ mit Narrow-Wide-KB bekommt.



darum selber machen XD


----------



## aemkei77 (1. November 2013)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Hab von on one immerhin schon eine Antwort auf mein Ticket bekommen



Bin gestern aus meinem Kurzurlaub nach Spanien zurück und was liegt hinter dem Gartentor? Ein Kuvert aus UK!
Heute Steuersatz eingebaut und das Rad fertiggestellt und schon die erse Runde gedreht: macht Riesenspass!


----------



## Dutshlander (1. November 2013)

Groetjes D-Lander
_noch mitleser_


----------



## Optimizer (2. November 2013)




----------



## Der Kokopelli (2. November 2013)

Helme ausgegangen in der Randzone?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (2. November 2013)

schaut eher danach aus, dass er den OZM getroffen hat und der mal proberollen wollte


----------



## dorfmann (2. November 2013)

Gibts eigentlich nach wie vor das Problem mit den sich lösenden original Nabenspannern von On-One ? 
Dann würde ich die am neuen Rädchen gleich mal ersetzen 


Sehe ich das richtig, daß an Nabenschnellspannern die Hope Fatsno und die Salsa flip off Spanner ins Fatty passen ?

Die Hope Spanner sind zwar günstiger aber die Salsa Spanner gibts in 11 Farben 

Kann hier vieleicht jemand was zu den Unterschieden sagen ?
Sind ja scheinbar beide aus Edelstahl mit Aluminium Hebel


----------



## stuhli (2. November 2013)

Ich hab zwar erst 2 Ausfahrten hinter mir aber das Problem mit den sich lösenden Laufrädern hatte ich nicht. Sollte das passieren, hilft mir nur Hoffnung, auch weil ich an meinem Singlespeeder Hopenaben mit Spannern fahre.

Derzeit steht der *Wobbler* aber wieder ohne Getriebe da aber das neue Zee/XT Bundle wird nächste Woche eintreffen, dann gehts wieder auf Testfahrt.


----------



## Optimizer (2. November 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> schaut eher danach aus, dass er den OZM getroffen hat und der mal proberollen wollte



Nicht nur Ozm.... Haben ne schöne Herbsttour mit 48km/1300hm/60sk gemacht und fühlte mich gegenüber den Schmalbereiften nicht im Nachteil.


----------



## aemkei77 (2. November 2013)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich nach wie vor das Problem mit den sich lösenden original Nabenspannern von On-One ?
> Dann würde ich die am neuen Rädchen gleich mal ersetzen



Ich hatte das Problem bei der ersten Testfahrt, kräftiger Antritt bei der Garagenrampe und das Hinterrad hat sich hinten rechts leicht verschoben. 
Hab die Spuren, die der Schnellspanner im Ausfallende hinterlässt mit Hammer und kleinem Schraubendreher vertieft und den Spanner ordentlich fest angezogen:

Bei meiner Tour gestern trotz knackiger Anstiege und steiniger Abfahrten kein Problem mehr


----------



## zoomer (2. November 2013)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Hab die Spuren, die der Schnellspanner im Ausfallende hinterlässt mit Hammer und kleinem Schraubendreher vertieft und den Spanner ordentlich fest angezogen:



Ich hab die Stellen angeschmirgelt und Carbonpaste draufgetan - hält auch.





Optimizer schrieb:


>



Wo ein Fatty Bildchen, da könnten ja noch mehr sein, ....
Richtig !
Danke für diese schön(e) illustrierte Tour


----------



## sqlab1 (4. November 2013)

So Fatbike ist fast fertig zur Abfahrt. Ich hab jetzt schon ein Grinsen im Gesicht.

Wo gibts nochmal das Zusatzritzel für hinten? 
*Freu*


----------



## aemkei77 (4. November 2013)

IBC User Mirfe


----------



## torisch (7. November 2013)

So, fast fertig, aber wie montiere ich den Smoothie-Mixer-Steuersatz? Ist die schwarze "Scheibe" quasi das, was bei normalen Steuersätzen der Gabelkonus ist, also die Scheibe einfach aufpressen? Danke.


----------



## aemkei77 (7. November 2013)

Die schwarze Scheibe ist der Konus. 
(Richtig 'rum) aufpressen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torisch (7. November 2013)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Die schwarze Scheibe ist der Konus.
> (Richtig 'rum) aufpressen



So rum, wie auf dem Bild oder?


----------



## zoomer (7. November 2013)

Cool wäre es noch wenn Du ihn vor dem aufklopfen noch schlitzt.
Schlitz nach hinten, dann bleibt nachher nicht immer das Wasser
im Steuerlager stehen.
Ausserdem geht der Konus dann leichter drauf und ggf. auch mal
wieder runter ....


----------



## Staanemer (7. November 2013)

Ach, ich kÃ¶nnt auch mal wieder Fatty fahrenâ¦ mÃ¼sste es janur aus dem Karton rausholen und zusammenbauen.


----------



## aemkei77 (7. November 2013)

torisch schrieb:


> So rum, wie auf dem Bild oder?



Ist richtig. 
Ich hab meinen nicht geschlitzt, ging relativ locker mit ein paar Hammerschlägen rauf.


----------



## rayc (7. November 2013)

Ja ist richtig rum.

Und man bekommt ihn auch relativ leicht wieder ab.
Steht ja schön über, da kann man ein Vierkantholz ansetzen und paar Hammerschläge ...

ray


----------



## stuhli (7. November 2013)

Ich bin frustriert weil ich die Schaltung (ZEE) nicht vernünftig eingestellt bekomme.  
Drangebaut, Zug rein, Kette auf 114 Glieder gekürzt wie beim Originalbike....Kette bei 32/11 deutlich zu lang. Kam dann bei 108 Gliedern raus. Schaltwerk unten und oben eingestellt und mit der dritten Schraube den Abstand von Oberem Kettenrädchen und großem Ritzel auf ca. 5-6mm eingestellt. Schaltperformance zum Davonlaufen. Zug etwas mehr gespannt brachte eine Veränderung aber keine Verbesserung. Zug weniger gespannt auch Schuss in den Ofen. Schalte ich vom kleinsten auf das nächst größere Ritzel, springt die Kette entweder auf das dritte Ritzel oder rattert auf dem zweiten rum dass einem Angst wird. Nach über 3 Stunden hab ich erstmal aufgegeben und gönne mir einen tordieren ARDBEG .

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich oder kommt zu mir nach Mannheim um mir zu zeigen wie es richtig geht?

Prost


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. November 2013)

Was fährst du vorne - 1fach?
Wie ist die Kettenlinie?

_...und mit Bier lass´ ich mich nicht locken; eher mit einem schönen Rotwein!_


----------



## Staanemer (7. November 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Was fährst du vorne - 1fach?
> Wie ist die Kettenlinie?
> 
> _...und mit Bier lass´ ich mich nicht locken; eher mit einem schönen Rotwein!_



Achtung, die Beleidigung nicht ernst nehmen:

ich glaub das der spinnt. Wenn er das richtig gemacht haben will, soll er gefälligst vorbeikommen und das Wunschgetränk in ausreichender Menge zur Verfügung stellen.

Guck mal, dass Du keinen Knick im Zug hast, oder eine Quetschung in der Aussenhülle, besonders an den Enden vom Kürzen der Aussenhüllen. Die Klemmung hinten muss stimmen.


----------



## scylla (7. November 2013)

stuhli schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich oder kommt zu mir nach Mannheim um mir zu zeigen wie es richtig geht?



ich hatte mal was ähnliches, und die Lösung war dann einfach, dass die Endkappe der Außenhülle beim Schalthebel nicht richtig in ihrem Sitz saß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (7. November 2013)

@taunusteufel78... Hab die original Hussefelt Kurbel und das 1-Fach Kettenblatt ist an der Innenseite montiert. Aussen hab ich nen Bashguard montiert. Also so wie es Original auch ist würde ich mal sagen. 

        @Staanemer ...... Du Frechdachs darfs die Arbeit machen, während wir Wein trinken  
Züge sind neu. Mit Klemmung hinten meinst Du wie stark ich den Zug eingespannt hab ? Naja, schon recht straff. Hatte ihn zunächst weniger straff und das war nix.

Ardbeg ist ein Whiskey, aber Rotwein haben wir auch...verschiedene Pfälzer halt. 

      @scylla ..... Da kuck ich morgen mal nach.
Hab ja alles neu und bei der alten XT ging's zwar auch net gleich nach 30 Minuten aber mit ein bissl Feineinstellung dann doch recht gut.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. November 2013)

stuhli schrieb:


> Ardbeg ist ein Whiskey, aber Rotwein haben wir auch...verschiedene Pfälzer halt.



Oh, Pfälzer Rotwein + Cola wäre auch fein! 




Hier war mal ein ähnlicher Fred: Lösung war, der Onlineshop hatte eine 9fach Kassette geliefert, nicht die bestellte 10fach. Ehrlich! 
DAS schliesse ich aber jetzt einfach mal aus...


----------



## stuhli (7. November 2013)

Ist eine 10-fach.  
dachte schon dass es ne 9-fach Kette ist, aber es war ja ein Kassette/Kette-Bundle.

Cola rot ....... Du bist raus


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. November 2013)

Och Mensch...


----------



## Bumble (7. November 2013)

stuhli schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich oder kommt zu mir nach Mannheim um mir zu zeigen wie es richtig geht?



Hast die Schaltwerksbegrenzungen Oben/Unten mit oder ohne Kette eingestellt ? Ich mach das immer ohne Kette und montier die erst hinterher.

Cola-Rot geht ja mal garnet, wenn schon dann nen schönen Colaschoppen, also trockner Weisswein plus Cola


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. November 2013)

Weißwein macht mir immer _Koppweh_..


Bin raus, 
G8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (7. November 2013)

Interessanter Konus am Smoothie Mixer. Sind die bei 1 1/2" Steuersätzen für 1 1/8" Gabeln immer so? Und wo ihr hier schon mal bei Gepansche seid: hessisches Bier machts einem da auch net grad leicht, wenn man was richtiges gewöhnt ist.


----------



## aemkei77 (8. November 2013)

stuhli schrieb:


> Ich bin frustriert weil ich die Schaltung (ZEE) nicht vernünftig eingestellt bekomme.
> Drangebaut, Zug rein, Kette auf 114 Glieder gekürzt wie beim Originalbike....Kette bei 32/11 deutlich zu lang. Kam dann bei 108 Gliedern raus. Schaltwerk unten und oben eingestellt und mit der dritten Schraube den Abstand von Oberem Kettenrädchen und großem Ritzel auf ca. 5-6mm eingestellt. Schaltperformance zum Davonlaufen. Zug etwas mehr gespannt brachte eine Veränderung aber keine Verbesserung. Zug weniger gespannt auch Schuss in den Ofen. Schalte ich vom kleinsten auf das nächst größere Ritzel, springt die Kette entweder auf das dritte Ritzel oder rattert auf dem zweiten rum dass einem Angst wird. Nach über 3 Stunden hab ich erstmal aufgegeben und gönne mir einen tordieren ARDBEG .
> 
> Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich oder kommt zu mir nach Mannheim um mir zu zeigen wie es richtig geht?
> ...



Kettenlänge so dass es bei hinten groß gerado noch passt.
Schaltwerk Begrenzung oben und unten einstellen und die Zugspannung 
im dritten Gang einstellen, dass es gerade nicht am größeren schleift

Falls das alles passt und es immer noch nicht sauber schaltet: Laufrichtung der Kette korrekt?


----------



## stuhli (8. November 2013)

@_Bumble_ ...... ich stell es immer mit montierter Kette ein.
Hoch und runter schaltet es ja, nur eben nicht sauber und die Fluchten stimmen nicht, also die Kette schabt am danebenliegenden Ritzel und vorne am Schalter bekomm ich das nicht exakt genug eingestellt. 

  @_aemkei77_ ....... Kettenlänge ist so gewählt, dass es auf dem 36er gerade noch geht. Musste wieder 2 Glieder dazutun . Beschriftung der Kette ist aussen, demnach müsste die Laufrichtung stimmen, oder ?
Das im 3. Gang einstellen werd ich heute Abend nochmal machen. muss ja eh nochmal von vorne ran, sonst dreh ich ab.
Hab das so eingestellt (oder zumindest versucht) dass es vom untersten Ritzel bei einmal schalten nicht auf das 3. springt.

Da bei dem Wetter eh nicht ans biken zu denken ist, mach ich nochmal ne Justiersession.
Aber der RockGuard Flowers sieht wenigstens gut aus


----------



## Staanemer (8. November 2013)

Soviel Möglichkeiten gibts doch da aber nicht. Jaja, ich weiss, Ferndiagnose...

Mal davon ausgehend, dass die Komponenten zusammenpassen, also alles 10-fach, auch der Schalthebel und Du schon Ausdauer beim Einstellen bewiesen hast bleibt noch folgendes übrig:

- Schaltzug hat einen Knick
- Schaltauge ist krumm
- Außenhülle ist gequetscht
- Außenhülle nicht gerade abgeschnitten
- Außenhülle für ne Bremse erwischt
- Schalthebel defekt


----------



## rayc (8. November 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Interessanter Konus am Smoothie Mixer. Sind die bei 1 1/2" Steuersätzen für 1 1/8" Gabeln immer so? Und wo ihr hier schon mal bei Gepansche seid: hessisches Bier machts einem da auch net grad leicht, wenn man was richtiges gewöhnt ist.



Hope und Syntace lösen das 2teilig mit einen zusätzlichen Reduzierkonus.

Wie andere Hersteller das lösen weis ich nicht.

Die Lsg. von On One funktioniert aber problemlos.
Habe den Smoothie Mixer in meinem 456 Carbon.
Im Sommer eine Lyrik mit 1 1/8 Schaft und im Winter eine Sektor mit Tapered Schaft.

ray

P.s.: Außer Grohe Bier kann man kein Bier aus Hessen trinken
Aber die Pfälzer haben auch nichts gescheites, ich sage nur Bellheimer Lord :kotz: (wo ist der Kotzsmilie?)


----------



## sqlab1 (8. November 2013)

@stuhli

Check doch mal die Artikelnummern ob es auch beides für 10-Fach Schaltung ausgelegt ist. Wurde da nicht die Übersetzung geändert?


----------



## stuhli (8. November 2013)

Ich werde heute Abend nochmal alles checken. Dachte auch schon dass ich ein Schaltwerk hab, welches das 36er Ritzel net packt.


- Schaltzug hat einen Knick *- nein, da neu und schon kontrolliert*
- Schaltauge ist krumm *- auch schon gekuckt, augenscheinlich gerade*
- Außenhülle ist gequetscht* - nicht dass ich wüsste. Zug läuft leicht durch*
- Außenhülle nicht gerade abgeschnitten *- Endstücke sitzen drauf ohne Probleme*
- Außenhülle für ne Bremse erwischt *- das kann sein. Wäre das schlimm?*
- Schalthebel defekt *- hoffentlich nicht und machte auch nicht den Eindruck.*


Zunächstmal *VIELEN DANK AN ALLE* für die Tipps. 
Werde heute Abend auch Bilder machen und alles haargenau kontrollieren.

  @_rayc_ .... (L)Eichbaum hat so ein zwei Sorten die man trinken kann.

Treffen sich die Scheffs von Eichbaum, Bellhemer und Mayer Bräu um das zukünftige Vorgehn bei der Aufteilung der Region zu besprechen. 
Nachdem alles geklärt ist, gehn sie noch was trinken.
Der Scheff von Bellheimer bestellt sich ein LORD PILS
Der Scheff von Eichbaum bestellt sich ein UREICH
Der Scheff von Mayer bestellt sich ne Cola.
Fragen die anderen zwei warum er denn ne Cola trinkt.
Mein er: " Wenn Ihr kein Bier trinkt, brauch ich auch keins."


----------



## rayc (8. November 2013)

stuhli schrieb:


> I
> - Außenhülle für ne Bremse erwischt *- das kann sein. Wäre das schlimm?*



Der Bremszug ist dicker als ein Schaltzug.
Dadurch kann sich der Schaltzug in der zu großen Außenhülle seitlich bewegen.
Tausche das lieber.

ray


----------



## flensburger (8. November 2013)

Nachedem ich jetzt den ganzen Thread hier rauf und runter gelesen hab, konnt ich dann auch nich mehr inne halten und hab soeben ein Fatty Bundle bestellt. Mein Aufbau soll vorne 2 fach 36/22 werden, eine Sram X5 Fatbike Kurbel kommt ran. Wenn ich hier im Thread nix überlesen hab, funktioniert ein Umwerfer mit dem Problem Solver Direct Mount Adapter ODER mit einem E Type Umwerfer? Gibts eine Empfehlung für die E Type Variante, also welcher Hersteller/Modell? Ich hab mir bei Körpergröße 1,84 Grösse L bestellt, ich mag lange Oberrohre und will mit einem recht kurzen Vorbau fahren. Lenker soll möglichst Flat um die 730 mm (9 Kröpfung ) werden. Habt ihr eine Idee für die Vorbaulänge? Danke schonmal für die Antworten...


----------



## aemkei77 (8. November 2013)

Die E- Type Umwerfer benötigen einen Fixierungspunkt am Rahmen. Da der on one keinen hat, kann man sich entweder mit einer Aluschelle behelfen oder, was ich verwendet habe, eine Lezyne Flaschenhalterschelle. Die Einstellung ist fummelig, schaltet nun aber sauber.
Besser ist sicher der Problemsolver Adapter + Direct Mount Umwerfer, kostet allerdings auch mehr.

36 könnte sehr sehr knapp werden

Bezüglich Vorbaulänge: 
Ich fahr an allen meinen Bikes die selbe Gesamtlänge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (8. November 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Der Bremszug ist dicker als ein Schaltzug.
> Dadurch kann sich der Schaltzug in der zu großen Außenhülle seitlich bewegen.
> Tausche das lieber.
> 
> ray



Eine Bremszughülle ist dicker als ein Schaltzug, das ist wohl wahr. Wenn dann noch die Endhüllen drauf stecken, passt das Ganze meiner Erfahrung nach weder in den Schalthebel, noch ins Schaltwerk.
Deshalb schließe ich die falsche Außenhülle mal aus. 
10-fach Schaltungen sind etwas schwieriger einzustellen. Ich habe beim Umstieg auf 3x10 beim Scandal und jetzt auch mit 1x10 beim Fatty etwas länger gebraucht, bis sie ordentlich schalten.

Aber ich bin mir sicher, du bekommst das schon hin.


----------



## stuhli (8. November 2013)

Doch doch...ich glaube ich hab ne falsche Außenhülle.
Hatte ja auch bei der 9-fach XT, die ich davor kurz dran hatte ähnliche Probleme, nur nicht ganz so massiv wie mit der Zee und der Effekt mit der zu weiten Hülle scheint mir auch logisch. Da ist 10-fach wohl noch empfindlicher als 9-fach.

Hab 2 verschiedene Zugendstücke und die einen gingen nur scher drüber, die anderen locker. Hab zu hause noch jagwire Hüllen mit Innenzügen und werde zumindest die Außenhüllen mal vergleichen was deren Dicke angeht.

  @_rayc_ .... wenn das mit der Außenhülle der Fehler war, brauch ich Deine Adresse für die Zusendung der 3 Flaschen Wein


----------



## zoomer (8. November 2013)

Nur noch mal zur Kontrolle,
ich fang mit dem Austausch des Schaltzuges an ...
Umwerfer wird erst mal ignoriert, also gilt für 1x10 oder 1x9.


- Hüllen auf richtige Länge und Zustand checken
- Schaltzugeinführungsdeckel öffnen
- Trigger ganz runterklickern (der vordere Hebel)
- Zugeinstellgewinde ganz reindrehen, dann ca. 2 Umdrehungen wieder raus
- Zug ggf. schmieren (Teflonfett o.Ä.)
- Zug einführen, ganz durchfädeln, bis durch die Arretierung am Schaltwerk
- Zug lose lassen, ggf. Überstand kürzen

- Kettenlänge checken, z.B. gross/gross -> Schaltwerksarm noch nicht ganz durchgestreckt

- Schaltwerksanschlagschraube für rechts einstellen
(Schaltrolle parallel unter kleinem Ritzel)
- nochmal checken ob der Trigger wirklich immer noch ganz heruntergeschaltet ist
- Zug stramm ziehen dass er nicht durchhängt aber keine wirkliche Spannung hat !
- Zug provisorisch festschrauben

- Einen Gang mit dem Daumen (hinten) hochschalten

--> Kette geht nicht oder nur langsam auf das 2. Ritzel - Zug noch zu locker,
Zuganschlagsschraube am Schaltwerk (wenn vorhanden, sonst am Trigger)
gleich etwas heraus drehen
--> Kette geht gleich auf das 3. Ritzel oder streift daran - Zug schon zu straff,
Zuganschlagsschraube am Schaltwerk (wenn vorhanden, sonst am Trigger)
etwas hinein drehen
--> Kette geht sofort passend auf das 2. Ritzel - Zug passt vorerst,
nun gleich ganz auf das grösste Ritzel Schalten.

- Anschlagschraube links für das grosse Ritzel checken bzw. einstellen, so das das
Schaltröllchen max. 0,5 mm über das Ritzel hinauswandern kann.

- Wenn das soweit geht passt die Zuglänge und Spannung einigermassen.
- Nun Zug vordehnen in dem man an einer Stelle ohne Hülle den Zug stark seitlich
nach aussen zerrt.
- Nun auf ein mittleres Ritzel schalten.
- Von hinten peilen ob das Schaltröllchen direkt, parallel unter dem Ritzel steht und
so lange mit der Zuganschlagsschraube nachjustieren bis das optisch passt.
Die Kette hat nun jeweils den selben Abstand zum nächsten benachbarten Ritzel
oben und unten.
- Nun Antrieb wieder mit der Kurbel drehen und hin und herschalten.
Wenn das vorherige durchgeführt wurde sollte das hoch- und runterschalten  in
beide Richtungen gleich schnell erfolgen, ggf. nachregeln.

Sollte sich dies mit dem Umfang der Zugsanschlagsschrauben so einstellen lassen,
passt der Zug nun und man zieht die Zugbefestigungsschraube endgültig mit dem
angegebenen Drehmoment an, kürzt den Zugüberstand endgültig und und quetscht
die Endkappe auf.

Reichen die Zuganschlagsschrauben nicht aus oder sind schon kurz vor dem
Einstellende, beginnt man am besten noch mal von vorne


----------



## Staanemer (8. November 2013)

Jetzt mach aber mal keine Wissenschaft daraus. Google die beiden Begriffe und schau Dir die Bilder an.


----------



## dorfmann (8. November 2013)

Eins von zwei Paketen aus England hat es heute zu mir geschafft, 
hoffentlich kommt das zweite auch morgen.
Auf einem Reifen fährt sich nicht so gut.


----------



## zoomer (8. November 2013)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Auf einem Reifen fährt sich nicht so gut.




Daran übe ich mich derzeit auch 

Mit mässigem Erfolg 



Aber Viel Spass !

Übrigens, schöne frische vegetarische Farben


----------



## stuhli (8. November 2013)

ES IST VOLLBRACHT 

Kette gecheckt wegen der Glieder raus und rein machen. - ein Stift war nicht korrekt vernietet.
Zug gecheckt auf Leichtgängigkeit und evtl. falsche Außenhülle - alles OK
Schaltwerksanschläge gecheckt - unten noch ein bissl rausgedreht
Schalträdcheneinstellung (dritte einzelne Schraube ) gecheckt und nachjustiert lt. Beschreibung aus dem Netz.

Hochzu schaltet es nun einigermassen aber die Kette hat minimalen Kontakt zum nächstoberen Ritzel und runterzu will es nicht so recht funktionieren. 
Rädchen am Trigger lässt keine Lockerung mehr zu.

Schaltzug minimalst (1-2mm) gelockert.

Die ZEE funktioniert wie sie soll, selbst harte Schaltmanöver mit brutalem hoch- und runterschalten gehn wie Butter. 

Morgen folgt dann die erste Ausfahrt.......*ENDLICH WIEDER WOBBELN*


*EDIT:*
*Der Rotwein schmeckt jetzt wieder*
http://www.weine-braun-meckenheim.de/index.php/2011-weingut-braun-first-glas-rotwein-cuvee-trocken-holzfass.html


----------



## dorfmann (9. November 2013)

Eine richtige Testfahrt steht noch aus, 
aber ich konnte dem Fatty heute ein wenig die neue Heimat zeigen:








Erste Eindrücke nach einem einstündigen Ausritt mit viel zu viel Reifenluftdruck:

-Fatty fahren macht Spaß
-das Sram X5 ist besser wie erwartet
-Nach 20 Liter Regen hat auch der fetteste Reifen keine Traktion im Matsch 
-mit 1fach 11-36 kommt man gut den Berg hoch, allerdings fehlt der  Faulenzer-Gang. 
Ob ich mir das bei unserer Topographie hier auf Dauer  antue, weiß ich noch nicht 
-Der Marshguard-Prototyp hat überzeugt


----------



## stuhli (9. November 2013)

Schöner Farbmix mit dem Grün 
Die Kurbel könnte nochn bissl Weiss vertragen.

Und ja....nach soviel Regen ist die Hausstrecke sehr matschig und nicht so prima zu fahren. Bin heute mal unter 0,6bar vorne gegangen.....
......da fährt das Teil hin wo es will aber nicht wo ich will 

Schaltung funzt jetzt auch superklasse...naja....der der Aktion MUSS sie das auch.

Bilder leider keine, weil nur so an der Wand oder am baum gelehnt is nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (9. November 2013)

stuhli schrieb:


> Die Kurbel könnte nochn bissl Weiss vertragen.



Sollte ich vorne auf zweifach wechseln kommt die Truvativ 2.2 in weiss dran, aber im Moment finde ich die einfach Lösung ganz interessant.

Da es bei uns ziemlich bergig ist, muß sich noch zeigen ob ich damit klar komme.
Wenns hier 300m bergab geht, gehts dahinter auch direkt wieder 300m bergauf, und das im ständigen Wechsel.

Hab heute festgestellt, daß es mit 32T vorne und 11-36 hinten zwar fahrbar ist, aber nach nem Jahr hab ich wahrscheinlich Beine wie Ronnie Coleman


----------



## yo_eddy (9. November 2013)

dorfmann schrieb:


> ... hab ich wahrscheinlich Beine wie Ronnie Coleman



Musste erstmal googlen, wer das ist...

Oberschenkelumfang: 89 cm ...na, herzlichen Glückwunsch! 

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## stuhli (9. November 2013)

@dorfmann .... und wo ist das, wo es so wellig ist ?


----------



## dorfmann (9. November 2013)

stuhli schrieb:


> @_dorfmann_ .... und wo ist das, wo es so wellig ist ?



Im Bergischen Land hats halt ziemlich viele Siefen wos immer durch geht


----------



## torisch (9. November 2013)

Erste Ausfahrt! 













Fazit: macht Laune und freihändig fahren geht auch. 




P.S.: Mehr Bilder im Album


----------



## duc-mo (10. November 2013)

Gibts irgendwo ein Bild mit 16, 18 und 20 Zoll im Vergleich? Ich tue mich total schwer die unterschiedlichen Größen zu unterscheiden...

Kann mir jemand was zum Radstand der drei Größen sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corra (10. November 2013)

flensburger schrieb:


> Nachedem ich jetzt den ganzen Thread hier rauf und runter gelesen hab, konnt ich dann auch nich mehr inne halten und hab soeben ein Fatty Bundle bestellt. Mein Aufbau soll vorne 2 fach 36/22 werden, eine Sram X5 Fatbike Kurbel kommt ran. Wenn ich hier im Thread nix überlesen hab, funktioniert ein Umwerfer mit dem Problem Solver Direct Mount Adapter ODER mit einem E Type Umwerfer? Gibts eine Empfehlung für die E Type Variante, also welcher Hersteller/Modell? Ich hab mir bei Körpergröße 1,84 Grösse L bestellt, ich mag lange Oberrohre und will mit einem recht kurzen Vorbau fahren. Lenker soll möglichst Flat um die 730 mm (9 Kröpfung ) werden. Habt ihr eine Idee für die Vorbaulänge? Danke schonmal für die Antworten...



ich bin 1,91 fahre das l mit 90 er vorbau und lenker mit 0,5 er rise geht ganz gut möchte vorne aber noch ca 2cm höher


----------



## flensburger (10. November 2013)

Hat jemand evtl noch eine Quelle für den Problem Solver Direct Mount Adapter? Bike Components hat ihn derzeit nicht :-(


----------



## Binar (10. November 2013)

flensburger schrieb:


> Hat jemand evtl noch eine Quelle für den Problem Solver Direct Mount Adapter? Bike Components hat ihn derzeit nicht :-(



Welchen suchst du? hätte noch einen PS 100mm da. wurde nur die Verpackung aufgerissen - die 2 Shims sind auch mit dabei.

gruß sascha


----------



## jmr-biking (10. November 2013)

Das Problem mit dem Problem Solvers DMA hatte ich auch gestern. Hab das halbe Internet durchsucht und nichts Lieferbares gefunden.
Da ich aber eh bei 1x10 bleiben wollte, habe ich mir jetzt den LEONARDI RACING General Lee Kassettenadapter 29-42z bestellt. 
Für ein Verschleißteil recht teuer, aber preislich nimmt sich das nicht viel gegenüber einem XT Shifter, XT-Umwerfer und dem Problem Solvers Adapter. 

Dafür ist die Optik cleaner und ich hab ne schöne 11-13-15-17-19-21-24-29-35-42 Abstufung.  
Ich werde berichten, wenn er da ist. Ich hoffe, dass ich damit die Eifelberge im Winter auch besser hoch komme. Ich möchte nämlich keine Coleman Schenkel.


----------



## decay (10. November 2013)

Der General Lee funzt laut Kumpelberichten 1a, keiner hat Probleme.


----------



## jmr-biking (10. November 2013)

So denke ich mir das auch! Der Bestellvorgang hat zwar etwas Überwindung gekostet, aber was soll`s.


----------



## corra (10. November 2013)

sind da die teile von mife hier aussem forum nicht billiger


----------



## jmr-biking (10. November 2013)

Das mag sein, aber ich will ne feinere Abstufung und nicht nur einen Spargang. Der Sprung von 32 auf mirfe`s 42T Ritzel wäre ist mir zu groß.

Hat hier nicht jemand ein mirfe-Ritzel auf seinem Fatty? Ich meine hier mal eins gesehen zu haben, oder war es in einem anderen Fatbike Thread?


----------



## BigJohn (10. November 2013)

corra schrieb:


> sind da die teile von mife hier aussem forum nicht billiger


billiger, schwerer und etwas komlpizierter bei der Montage (weil man 15 und 17 raus werfen und dafür ein 16er Ritzel nehmen muss)


----------



## jmr-biking (10. November 2013)

Ah, jetzt verstehe ich. Der 3er Block 28-32-36 bleibt drin. 15 und 17 fliegen raus, dafür dann ein 16er rein und das 42 einfach hinten dran. 

Also dann: 11-13-16-19-21-24-28-32-36-42

Wäre auch o.k.. Und die Montage auch kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (10. November 2013)

decay schrieb:


> Der General Lee funzt laut Kumpelberichten 1a, keiner hat Probleme.



autsch, der Preis tut schon weh. Aber attraktiv wäre es schon.

Ich hab keine Info gefunden, ob die General Lee Ritzel aus Alu oder Stahl sind. Weißt du das zufällig?


----------



## rallleb (10. November 2013)

Ist aus Alu..
Aus Stahl, bist Du wahnsinnig damit kommst Du keinen Berg hoch!


----------



## scylla (10. November 2013)

rallleb schrieb:


> Ist aus Alu..
> Aus Stahl, bist Du wahnsinnig damit kommst Du keinen Berg hoch!



ok, dann hat sich's für mich ausdiskutiert. Ich pack mir doch keine Aluritzel für 120 ans Radl. Wieder Geld gespart


----------



## jmr-biking (10. November 2013)

Material: CNC Aluminium 7075  Klick


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. November 2013)

rallleb schrieb:


> Aus Stahl, bist Du wahnsinnig damit kommst Du keinen Berg hoch!






Du weißt schon aus welchem Material die XX und XX1 Kassetten sind!?!


----------



## rallleb (10. November 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Du weißt schon aus welchem Material die XX und XX1 Kassetten sind!?!


 
Kassetten hab ich selber auch und sogar ein Stahl 29er.
Die  haste aber schon gesehn?
Obwohl, auf dem 29er hab ich ne XTR Kassette wo ja bekanntlich einige Ritzel aus Titan sind, ich glaube fast es geht besser den Berg hoch
Gruß Ralf


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. November 2013)

Oh, da habe ich den hier ->  wohl falsch gedeutet?!
War auch erst spät im Bett, da darf das mal passieren....


----------



## Optimizer (10. November 2013)

Ich fahr das mirfe an meinem Fully mit einer ursprünglichen 11-36er Kassette. Ich fand weder den Umbau kompliziert, noch störe ich mich an dem "fehlenden" 16er Ritzel. Und der Generell-Lee wäre mir einfach viiieeelll zu teuer gewesen.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jmr-biking (11. November 2013)

Bastelstunde mit einer [ame="http://www.amazon.de/office-Dreiklappmappe-A-3-Kunststoff/dp/B002YI07ZE/ref=sr_1_7/279-1100534-8978429?ie=UTF8&qid=1384194540&sr=8-7&keywords=Dreiklappmappe"]Dreiklappenmappe DIN A3 von Stylex[/ame]:







Der Prototyp in schwarz passt gut, aber das Material ist etwas zu dünn. Die DIN A3 Mappe in orange ist etwas dicker:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (11. November 2013)

@_jmr-biking_ .... Nachdem wir jetzt schon drei gleiche bikes haben, lass ich das jetzt mit dem orangenen Spritzschutz. 
Genau so hatte ich es auch geplant. 

Kannst mir ja den schwarzen schicken .


----------



## dorfmann (11. November 2013)

So, Testfahrt mit 0,6 bar in den Reifen !
Konnte heute mal etwas länger fahren und mit dem Fatty über meinen Lieblingstrail wobbeln 

Hab die ganze Zeit überlegt, was ich zum Fahrverhalten eines Fatbikes schreiben kann, 
aber schenk ich mir, weil man es kurz auf einen Punkt bringen kann:

*Fatbike fahren ist;
wenn sich nach verlassen der Asphaltdecke 
ein immer breiter werdendes Grinsen auf das Gesicht legt.*

Das erste Mal mit dem Fatty in anspruchsvollem Gelände werd ich wohl noch lange in Erinnerung behalten, 
das Grinsen hält auch noch über Nacht und wahrscheinlich nach einsetzender Gesichtslähmung auch noch über den morgigen Tag 





Eindrücke von heute:
-Asphalt bergauf macht definitiv keinen Spaß !
-Das brachiale Abrollgeräusch der Floaters auf Asphalt macht eine Klingel fast überflüssig 
-Jedes Stück Schotter am Straßenrand wird dankbar mitgenommen
-Matschlöcher werden nicht mehr umfahren sondern freudestrahlend durchfahren
-Fette Reifen wirbeln fett Dreck auf 
-Das Fatty fährt alles hoch und vor allem auch *alles* runter ! *grins (*noch mehr grins)
-Aua meine Arme (wieviel Federweg habt ihr so am Arm ? )
-32er Kettenblatt mit 11-36 hinten ist Gewohnheitssache. 
Ich bin damit alles gefahren und finde die 32/36 Übersetzung eine ziemlich runde Sache. 
Das bleibt erstmal so !
Für Hardcore-Anstiege reicht wohl noch ein zusätzliches 42er Ritzel. 
Was man damit nicht treten kann, kann man genauso schnell/langsam auch schieben, dafür kommt da kein Umwerfer an die Kiste 
-Wanderer, Jogger und Ähnliches grüßen mich nicht mehr, weil ihnen die Kinnlade runterfällt, ungläubige verwirrte Blicke 





Bedenkenlos empfehlen kann man ein Fatbike sicher nicht jedem. 
Es ist wohl eher was für ruhige Gemüter ohne Wettbewerbsambitionen.
Wer sich damit anfreuden kann, 
wird mit hohem Spaßfaktor belohnt 

Ob ich noch schnell nen Nightride mache 

Gruß 
der Dorfmann


----------



## zoomer (12. November 2013)

Sieht ja aus als wärest Du in den Acker gefallen 


Deinen Text kann ich so 1zu1 unterschreiben !


----------



## Bumble (12. November 2013)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Eindrücke von heute:
> -Asphalt bergauf macht definitiv keinen Spaß !



Kommt auf den Hinterreifen an  Hab nach dem Wechsel von Hüsker Dü auf Nate auch Bauklötze gestaunt wie schlecht der Nate rollt und wie holprig das Fahrverhalten damit wurde (warum gibts keinen Kotz-Smilie mehr ?)

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, Reifenwahl ist beim Fatbike mehr als die halbe Miete


----------



## dorfmann (12. November 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Hinterreifen an  Hab nach dem Wechsel von Hüsker Dü auf Nate auch Bauklötze gestaunt wie schlecht der Nate rollt und wie holprig das Fahrverhalten damit wurde (warum gibts keinen Kotz-Smilie mehr ?)



feel free to use:


----------



## scylla (12. November 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Hinterreifen an  Hab nach dem Wechsel von HÃ¼sker DÃ¼ auf Nate auch BauklÃ¶tze gestaunt wie schlecht der Nate rollt und wie holprig das Fahrverhalten damit wurde (warum gibts keinen Kotz-Smilie mehr ?)



so unterschiedlich kÃ¶nnen die Empfindlichkeiten bei der Reifenwahl sein 

Ich staune jedes Mal, wenn ich mich auf ein normales Radl setze, wie leicht so ein Fatbike doch rollt! Also meine normalen Reifen ziehen eigentlich auf allen UntergrÃ¼nden auÃer nassen Steinplatten den KÃ¼rzeren, sowohl was Grip als auch was Rollwiderstand angeht. Wenn man das Fatty mal in Gang gebracht hat, dann rollt das wie ein Panzer immer weiter und weiter. Das einzige, was KÃ¶rner kostet, ist Beschleunigen und Richtungswechselâ¦ aber dafÃ¼r ist ja Wiegetritt fahren mit den dicken Schlappen ein Genuss 
Normal: Mudking+BarÃ¶nchen oder Baron+MinionR 
Fat: Lou+Nate oder Nate+Floater

  @dorfmann
schÃ¶ner Bericht, da setz ich doch glatt meine Unterschrift drunter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (12. November 2013)

@dorfmann

ich unterschreibe das auch


----------



## Der Kokopelli (12. November 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Hinterreifen an  Hab nach dem Wechsel von Hüsker Dü auf Nate auch Bauklötze gestaunt wie schlecht der Nate rollt und wie holprig das Fahrverhalten damit wurde (warum gibts keinen Kotz-Smilie mehr ?)



Ich hab ja nicht den großen Vergleich (außer zu normalen Bikereifen), aber dass der Nate schlecht rollt, ist mir noch nie aufgefallen. Hab aber auch den 120Tpi, weiss nicht ob das einen Unteschied macht... Im Gegenteil: Ich wundere mich immer wieder, wie ich mit meiner eher durchschnittlichen Kondition bei Gruppen mit Non-Fat-Bikern locker mithalten kann. Und das mit 0,5 Bar. Auf Teer rollt´s natürlich nicht so gut, aber dafür ist es ja auch nicht gemacht.



scylla schrieb:


> Fat: Lou+Nate oder Nate+Floater



Hast Du jetzt Deinen neuen Laufradsatz? Und dann ganz dick vorne?


----------



## scylla (12. November 2013)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Hast Du jetzt Deinen neuen Laufradsatz? Und dann ganz dick vorne?



leider nicht. Ich hab den ganz dicken vorne einfach auf die On-One Felge aufgezogen. Funktioniert soweit suboptimal, was aber eher am ungeeigneten Schlauch als am Reifen liegt


----------



## yo_eddy (12. November 2013)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Es ist wohl eher was für ruhige Gemüter ohne Wettbewerbsambitionen.
> Wer sich damit anfreuden kann,
> wird mit hohem Spaßfaktor belohnt



+1 ... 

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## zoomer (12. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> leider nicht. Ich hab den ganz dicken vorne einfach auf die On-One Felge aufgezogen. Funktioniert soweit suboptimal, was aber eher am ungeeigneten Schlauch als am Reifen liegt



Ah,
wie war das, der Lou war vorne nur ein paar Millimeter, also
nicht merklich breiter als der Nate hinten ?
Und wär der Bud nicht besser für vorn ...


----------



## scylla (12. November 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ah,
> wie war das, der Lou war vorne nur ein paar Millimeter, also
> nicht merklich breiter als der Nate hinten ?
> Und wär der Bud nicht besser für vorn ...



im Schnee vielleicht, aber auf Trails kann ich mir den Bud vom Profil her nicht vorstellen. Vorne will ich Bremsgrip.
Der Lou ist auf der On-One Felge nur ein paar mm breiter, aber merklich höher. Irgendwo muss das Volumen ja hin, es kann ja nicht einfach verschwinden


----------



## flobukki (12. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> im Schnee vielleicht, aber auf Trails kann ich mir den Bud vom Profil her nicht vorstellen. Vorne will ich Bremsgrip.
> Der Lou ist auf der On-One Felge nur ein paar mm breiter, aber merklich höher. Irgendwo muss das Volumen ja hin, es kann ja nicht einfach verschwinden


 
hast du davon schon irgendwo ein bild gepostet? und welcher schlauch macht probleme? der originale oder ein leichterer fr-schlauch?


----------



## zoomer (12. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> im Schnee vielleicht, aber auf Trails kann ich mir den Bud vom Profil her nicht vorstellen. Vorne will ich Bremsgrip.
> Der Lou ist auf der On-One Felge nur ein paar mm breiter, aber merklich höher. Irgendwo muss das Volumen ja hin, es kann ja nicht einfach verschwinden



OK

Hab schon befürchtet das Volumen beschränke sich auf den Aufdruck. 
Hätte nichts dagegen gehabt wenn die 4.8er auf den "schmalen" On One
Felgen etwas runder ausfallen würden.


----------



## scylla (12. November 2013)

flobukki schrieb:


> hast du davon schon irgendwo ein bild gepostet? und welcher schlauch macht probleme? der originale oder ein leichterer fr-schlauch?



ne, bild gibt's nirgends.
der conti freeride hatte probleme gemacht. hab jetzt wieder den originalschlauch von on-one drin, das sieht schon mal besser aus. als nächstes wird ein 24'' maxxis downhill-schlauch getestet.



zoomer schrieb:


> OK
> 
> Hab schon befürchtet das Volumen beschränke sich auf den Aufdruck.
> Hätte nichts dagegen gehabt wenn die 4.8er auf den "schmalen" On One
> Felgen etwas runder ausfallen würden.



ziemlich rund ist er auf jeden fall!


----------



## Bumble (12. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> so unterschiedlich können die Empfindlichkeiten bei der Reifenwahl sein



Ich hab den Nate lediglich am Hinterrad mit dem Hüsker Dü verglichen und da schneidet der Nate in einigen Punkten ganz schlecht ab.
Asphalt geht mal garnet, völlig nerviges Abrollgefühl, es ist ein ständiges leichtes aber extrem nerviges Vibrieren zu spüren als ob man auf nem Vibrator sitz. (keine Ahnung wie sich sowas anfühlt, müsste aber in etwa so sein  )
Grip berghoch beim momentanen Babbes ist zwar besser als beim Hüsker, was ja auch nicht verwundert wenn man sich dessen Ministollen anschaut, aber im Nachhinein muss ich da eher dem Hüsker ein Lob aussprechen wie gut der die ganze Zeit noch gegrippt hat.
Den Nate Rollwiderstand im Trail würde ich im Vergleich zum Hüsker als etwa doppelt so hoch bezeichnen, für mich das deutlichste No-Go.
Bergab mag ich ja eh keinen Monstergrip am Hinterrad, da hat mir der Nate eher wenig nutzbare Vorteile gebracht.
Alles in Allem eher enttäuschend, die Nachteile überwiegen zumindest für mich ganz klar.
Vielleicht nochmal wenn Schnee liegt.

Achja: Die Schaufelbagger-Montagerichtung war völliger Overkill was Lärm auf Asphalt und Rollwiderstand auf Waldboden angeht, hab das direkt noch während der Tour geändert und den Reifen rumgedreht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (12. November 2013)

ich geb deinem Nate gerne Asyl, wenn du ihn nicht mehr leiden magst


----------



## Bumble (12. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ich geb deinem Nate gerne Asyl, wenn du ihn nicht mehr leiden magst



ist ein schwerer 27tpi, den willste sicher nicht 

für Schnee bekommt er ne 2.Chance


----------



## Fabeymer (12. November 2013)

Bin zwar noch nie einen Hüsker Dü gefahren (gibt halt nicht soviel Auswahl für die Krampe  ), aber ich möchte an der Stelle auch mal den Knard loben. 

So gerne ich die Dirt Wizards endlich mal testen würde, aber trotz des recht "zahmen" Profils geht mit dem Knard wirklich viel, auch im Matsch und im Nassen, gerade bergauf. Und was mich auch immer wieder überrascht, ist die schnelle Selbstreinigung. Bei dem geringen Abstand zwischen den Stollen nicht unbedingt das, was man erwarten würde. 

Bin top zufrieden und freu mich jetzt auf Schnee. Das ist der einzige Untergrund, von dem der Knard noch nicht kosten durfte bzw. konnte.


----------



## flensburger (12. November 2013)

Ich hab mein Fatty Freitag bestellt. Wie lange habt ihr auf die Pakete gewartet? Meines soll wohl heute rausgehen... ja, ich bin ungeduldig


----------



## jmr-biking (12. November 2013)

Rolling Chassis wird schneller als ein Komplett-Bike geliefert. Mein Chassis war, mit Paypal bezahlt, nach 5 Tagen ab Bestell-Klick bei mir.


----------



## flensburger (12. November 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Rolling Chassis wird schneller als ein Komplett-Bike geliefert. Mein Chassis war, mit Paypal bezahlt, nach 5 Tagen ab Bestell-Klick bei mir.



das lese ich gerne, hab ungeduldiger Weise heut morgen mal in UK angerufen, dort war meine Bestellung wohl ein wenig untergegangen... Der gute Mensch sagte ca 16 Tage  wahrscheinlich ging er vom Komplettbike aus. Kommen soll ja NUR das Rolling Chassis... Denn wirds ja wohl vllt bis zum WE da sein  eben gabs dann auch die Bestätigung von Planet x: "shipped" 

Du fährst doch auch das L, weisst Du, wie weit man die Stütze versenken kann, das Sitzrohr hat doch nen "Knick"


----------



## corra (12. November 2013)

flensburger schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Fatty Freitag bestellt. Wie lange habt ihr auf die Pakete gewartet? Meines soll wohl heute rausgehen... ja, ich bin ungeduldig



4tage


----------



## scylla (12. November 2013)

genau weiß ich's nicht mehr, aber bei mir hat's auch so ungefähr 4-5 Tage gedauert. Auf jeden Fall deutlich unter einer Woche.



flensburger schrieb:


> Du fährst doch auch das L, weisst Du, wie weit man die Stütze versenken kann, das Sitzrohr hat doch nen "Knick"



Im Zweifelsfall hilft eine 27,2er Stütze mit Reduzierhülse, um noch ein paar cm rauszuholen. So hab ich's an meinem 16'' Rahmen gemacht. Der Knick ist  relativ schwach ausgeprägt, so dass das einiges bringt. Wenn mich die Erinnerung nicht trügt waren das bei meinem Rahmen sogar 7cm mehr Versenkbereich im Vergleich zu einer 31,6er Stütze.
Und wenn das immer noch nicht den gewünschten Erfolg bringt, wäre Plan C eine Remote-Sattelstütze, die mittels Schnellspanner zusätzlich manuell absenkbar ist. Plan C harrt an meinem Fatty gerade dem Eintreffen einer Gravity Dropper


----------



## zoomer (12. November 2013)

flensburger schrieb:


> Du fährst doch auch das L, weisst Du, wie weit man die Stütze versenken kann, das Sitzrohr hat doch nen "Knick"



Der Knick im Sitzrohr sollte erst ca. 32 cm unter OK Sitzrohr beginnen.
(Sofern die Lötstelle des Umwerferzuganschlages, weiter oben, keine
Probleme macht)


Kann die Stütze selbst grad nicht versenken da grad so viel Winterzubehör
angebracht ist ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (12. November 2013)

Stütze versenken: bei meinem 18" Rahmen fehlen bei ner 375mm race face stütze ca 6cm Bis zur maximalen Versenkung. Wenn man den maximalen Auszug nicht braucht, hilft auch, die Stütze unten anzuschrägen, um etwas mehr Versenkung zu erreichen.


----------



## flensburger (12. November 2013)

Danke an alle für die schnellen Antworten, ich werd wohl eine Vario einsetzen. Bei der "Schlauchsache" bin ich noch etwas unschlüssig, im Moment tendiere ich zu tubeless / Ghetto tubeless... Wenn man die Videos im Netz darüber anschaut, wohl recht einfach zu machen, oder ?


----------



## zoomer (12. November 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> Wenn man den maximalen Auszug nicht braucht, hilft auch, die Stütze unten anzuschrägen, um etwas mehr Versenkung zu erreichen.



Dann könnte man sie aber auch gerade kürzen, das wäre leichter.

Wenn's ums letzte Gramm geht kürze ich sie auch schräg, allerdings
anders rum, hinten kürzer


Mir gefällt nur der Hülsentrick überhaupt nicht.
(Wahrscheinlich weil ich mal eine fast nicht mehr aus dem Sitzrohr
bekommen habe)
Da würd ich lieber auf Plateauschuhe umsteigen


----------



## softlurch (12. November 2013)

Wenn sie vorne kürzer ist, geht sie im knick tiefer rein. 

Edit: und man kann mehr material dran lassen wegen der Mindesteinstecktiefe.

Wegen dem Gewicht wärs mir total egal


----------



## zoomer (12. November 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> Wenn sie vorne kürzer ist, geht sie im knick tiefer rein.



Ja, aber da bringt der Überstand nichts, weil die Stütze in der Regel
nach hinten belastet wird und sich unten deswegen nach vorne
abstützen können muss.


----------



## scylla (12. November 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ja, aber da bringt der Überstand nichts, weil die Stütze in der Regel
> nach hinten belastet wird und sich unten deswegen nach vorne
> abstützen können muss.



genau 
wenn schräg absägen, dann immer so, dass das längere ende vorne ist!
bringt beim fatty also wirklich rein gar nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (12. November 2013)

Okay, okay ...


----------



## scylla (12. November 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Mir gefällt nur der Hülsentrick überhaupt nicht.
> (Wahrscheinlich weil ich mal eine fast nicht mehr aus dem Sitzrohr
> bekommen habe)
> Da würd ich lieber auf Plateauschuhe umsteigen



besser die Hülse gammelt fest, als die Sattelstütze 
Wir haben mal mit der Eisensäge eine Alustütze aus dem Carbonrahmen von meinem Mann "operiert". Das war auch kein Spaß!
Die Hülsen werden bei mir in Montagepaste ertränkt und bei Siffwetter regelmäßig rausgeholt um die Schmierschicht zu erneuern. 

Nicht eher Pfennigabsätze? Damit könnte man bestimmt gut Klickpedale immitieren. Einfach mit dem Absatz im Pedal verkeilen


----------



## jmr-biking (12. November 2013)

flensburger schrieb:


> Du fährst doch auch das L, weisst Du, wie weit man die Stütze versenken kann, das Sitzrohr hat doch nen "Knick"



Ich versenke meine Sattelstützen nicht. Hab lange Beine und komme ohne Probleme hinter den Sattel und zurück. 
Am Fatty ist sogar eine Klemme mit Schraube dran. Da wird nix versenkt.

Außerdem ist es mir zu nervig im Mittelgebirge für 3-5 Minuten Abfahrt anzuhalten und an der Sattelstütze rumzufummeln. 

Hab zwar auch ne Reverb an meinem Stumpjumper, aber so richtig genutzt habe ich sie bis jetzt nur auf steilen langen Abfahrten in den Alpen. Dafür finde ich sie sinnvoll. Hier im Mittelgebirge vergesse ich es einfach sehr oft sie zu versenken.


----------



## scylla (14. November 2013)

Heute kam meine neue Gravity Dropper Turbo LP Multiposition in 27,2mm Durchmesser/400mm LÃ¤nge/100mm Hub fÃ¼rs Fatty an.
Der Hebel sieht so aus, als wÃ¼rde er nicht besonders lange leben (ziemlich fragil), und mit Trigger-Schaltung kann man ihn auch leider nicht unter den Lenker montieren. Die StÃ¼tze biegt sich etwas beim Draufsitzen, also kein seitliches Spiel sondern Durchbiegung, ist aber weniger zu spÃ¼ren als zu sehen â¦ vielleicht auch zu viel zu Mittag gegessen? 
Ansonsten macht die StÃ¼tze einen guten Eindruck. Sauber verarbeitet, die drei Positionen rasten sauber und zuverlÃ¤ssig ein. Ich musste sie andersrum als vorgesehen montieren, also mit Zugabgang vorne statt hinten. Ansonsten wÃ¼rde der Zug an den Ã¼berdimensionalen Hinterreifen anecken, vor allem wenn ich die StÃ¼tze noch ein paar cm manuell mittels Sattelklemme absenken will. Bin mal gespannt, wie sie sich auf Dauer schlÃ¤gt. Meine erste RemotestÃ¼tze nach fast 2 Jahren Frust-Abstinenz 

Bild wird nachgereicht


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Bild wird nachgereicht



Aber zackig!





Meine flext nicht stark, allerdings fehlt mir der Vergleich zur 100mm GD 
und auch zu größeren Durchmessern.
Bin gespannt auf deine Kabelverlegung.
Du kannst als Hebel auch einen Rock Shox Poplock nehmen,
wenn der besser Platz hätte. 
Kaputt bekommst du den filigranen GD Hebel aber nicht, es sei denn du isst die nächsten Jahre täglich so gut zum Mittag!


----------



## jmr-biking (14. November 2013)

Da ist es nun, das gute Stück. Sehr schön verarbeitet! 






Minimal leichter (14 gr. ) als der originale XT-Spider mit den 3 Ritzeln. 





Die Kette musste ich um 2 Glieder verlängern. Die Schraube am Schaltwerk, welche den Abstand zwischen oberem Röllchen und größtem Ritzel reguliert, ist jetzt fast ganz drin.  Das kleine Kettenblatt vorne hab ich auch gleich demontiert. Kettenabwürfe gab es bis jetzt keine bei mir. 





Mal sehen, was es in der Praxis so bringt. Die Schaltperformance ist am Montageständer schon mal ganz gut.  Kann aber leider erst morgen damit auf Tour.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (14. November 2013)

Wat dat denn? Sieht schick aus ;-)


----------



## dorfmann (14. November 2013)

Bin sehr gespannt obs das Geld und den Aufwand wert ist


----------



## BigJohn (14. November 2013)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Wat dat denn? Sieht schick aus ;-)


Leonardi Racing General Lee


----------



## gnss (14. November 2013)

Ich bin gespannt wie lange das hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (14. November 2013)

Ich finde das gut !

komme aber für mich mit dem 11-36er Umfang ganz gut aus.
Bräuchte nur/eher ein 28er (mittig) vorne


----------



## jmr-biking (14. November 2013)

Montageaufwand gleich null. Nichts anderes als ne Kassette wechseln. Auf die Haltbarkeit auch über den Winter, bin ich auch gespannt.


----------



## zoomer (14. November 2013)

620g of signed off awesomeness. Coming soon.

Fatty carbon fork.



Reifenprobleme ?

Der originale Schlauch beult gar nicht


----------



## corra (14. November 2013)

sobald verfügbar wird die bestellt !!!!

allerdings hab ich grad den plan gefasst ne getravelte shiver dc zu fahren XD


----------



## jmr-biking (14. November 2013)

Die Fatty Carbon Fork wird die nächste Investition in mein Dickmops.


----------



## zoomer (14. November 2013)

Irgendwo hab ich noch 150 GBP und 470 Länge gelesen ....


----------



## flensburger (14. November 2013)

yippie, mein Fatty Bundle ist da  Schonmal grob zusammen gesteckt.. hoffe das es zum Wochenende läuft. Umwerfer und Stütze fehlen noch.


----------



## ndg (14. November 2013)

Feine Sache !!
Habich daa richtig gezählt   "9"  ?

Wie groß ist den das Größte Ritzel ?? und das Vordere dazu ???

Ich fahr  momentan  1x9 mit   11/32 hinten .
Will aber hinten  größer werden (mangels Oberschenkelumfang) 
Dann brauch ich nicht soo früh absteigen .

ich hab aber keinen Überblick was paSSt .

ndg.


----------



## torisch (14. November 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Die Fatty Carbon Fork wird die nächste Investition in mein Dickmops.


Dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (14. November 2013)

corra schrieb:


> sobald verfügbar wird die bestellt !!!!
> 
> allerdings hab ich grad den plan gefasst ne getravelte shiver dc zu fahren XD


Die lässt sich doch gar net traveln, oder? Mach bilder wenns doch geht.


----------



## jmr-biking (15. November 2013)

ndg schrieb:


> Feine Sache !!
> Habich daa richtig gezählt   "9"  ?
> 
> Wie groß ist den das Größte Ritzel ?? und das Vordere dazu ???
> ...



1x10, von der 11/36 Kassette die Ritzel 11 bis 24. Die letzten 3 Ritzel sind von Leonardi Racing 29-35-42 Zähne. 
Vorne ist ein originales 32er Kettenblatt auf der Truvativ Holzfeller montiert.
Kleiner vorne will ich nicht, da mir sonst die Endgeschwindigkeit fehlt, also musste es hinten größer werden. Eine andere Variante wäre das 42er Mirfe Ritzel mit einem 16er Ritzel kombiniert. Wurde ab Seite 48 hier im Thread ausführlich erklärt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. November 2013)

Meine neue Gabel für's Fatty ist abholbereit und die neuen Bremsen sind im Versand!

Genaueres gibt's morgen..


----------



## zoomer (15. November 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Meine neue Gabel für's Fatty ist abholbereit und die neuen Bremsen sind im Versand!
> 
> Genaueres gibt's morgen..



Du bist Betatester für die Carbongabel


----------



## losbub (15. November 2013)

....die ersten werden die letzten sein


----------



## BigJohn (15. November 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Du bist Betatester für die Carbongabel


Ich tippe auf die neue Mukluk-Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torisch (15. November 2013)

Suchbild - was fehlt zu einem kompletten Steuersatz?


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. November 2013)

Der Konus...........


----------



## BigJohn (15. November 2013)

Ist das schwarze nicht der Gabelkonus? Oder meinst du den oberen?


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. November 2013)

Ja, den oberen meine ich.
Oder braucht es den beim On One gar nicht?


----------



## torisch (15. November 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ja, den oberen meine ich.
> Oder braucht es den beim On One gar nicht?


Man braucht ihn! On-One hatte beim Rolling chassis den Konusring vergessen. Habe das bei Planet-X reklamiert, die haben mir einen neuen Steuersatz geschickt, leider wieder ohne Konusring... ð


----------



## jmr-biking (15. November 2013)

Irgenwie scheinen die es mit den Steuersätzen nicht zu haben. Immer fehlt was. Hab ich jetzt schon mehrmals hier gelesen. Der obere Konus wird auf jeden Fall benötigt.






Dickmops-Tour! Den ganzen Bericht gibt`s hier: Klick


----------



## Dutshlander (15. November 2013)

torisch schrieb:


> Habe das bei Planet-X reklamiert, die haben mir einen neuen Steuersatz geschickt, leider wieder ohne Konusring... ð


FÃ¤hige jungs
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## losbub (15. November 2013)

@ jmr-biking

darf ich mal ne frage stellen, wie groß bist du, und was ist das für eine rahmengrösse.

Ich glaube bald ich habe doch zu groß eingekauft.


----------



## aemkei77 (15. November 2013)

Wie groß bist du? Schrittlänge? Welche Größe hats du bestellt?


----------



## jmr-biking (15. November 2013)

losbub schrieb:


> @ jmr-biking
> 
> darf ich mal ne frage stellen, wie groß bist du, und was ist das für eine rahmengrösse.
> 
> Ich glaube bald ich habe doch zu groß eingekauft.



Ich bin 190 cm Schrittlänge glaub ich 89 cm und die Rahmengröße ist 20".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (15. November 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe nicht den ganzen Fred gelesen. Habe aber doch ein paar Fragen ohne lange zu suchen.

Welche Rahmengrößenempfehlung bei 1,82m und SL 84cm?
Sattelstützendurchmesser?
Tretlager/Kurbelempfehlung wenn diese 175mm, 1-fach mit Bashguard gefahren werden soll?
Welche Reifen sind grundlegend zu empfehlen wenn man vorn einen 2.5 und hinten einen 2.3Baron vom Griff gewöhnt ist.

Vielen Dank


----------



## scylla (15. November 2013)

Girl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe nicht den ganzen Fred gelesen. Habe aber doch ein paar Fragen ohne lange zu suchen.
> 
> Welche Rahmengrößenempfehlung bei 1,82m und SL 84cm?
> ...



1. keine Ahnung

2. 31,6mm

3. bei 1fach mit Bash passt ja eigentlich fast alles. Gegenfrage: was willst du ausgeben? Die Raceface Atlas ist schön und bunt aber teuer. Am besten gefällt mir vom Prinzip her die Sram X.9 mit wechselbarem Spider. Die gibt's müsste man sich aber aus Amiland bestellen, und wenn man sich dann noch den perfektest passenden Spider holt geht's auch schon wieder ins Geld. Budget-Lösung wäre eine ISIS Kurbel und ein 100mm Innenlager.

4. auf nassen Steinen gibt's nix, was mit dem dicken Baron in einer Liga spielen könnte. Bei allem anderen finde ich den Surly Nate top.


----------



## corra (16. November 2013)

bei mir hat auch der konus oben gefehlt hatte gottseidank noch welche in der grabbel kiste


----------



## corra (16. November 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die lässt sich doch gar net traveln, oder? Mach bilder wenns doch geht.



naja pauschal lässt sich alles traveln ich weiss nur noch nicht ob und wie mann die mx kartusche kürzer macht 

mall schauen wenn mir für billig eine zuläuft wird sie erstmal zerlegt und dann schauen wir


----------



## aemkei77 (16. November 2013)

Girl schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengrößenempfehlung bei 1,82m und SL 84cm?



Vom Oberrohr her gehen beide (L mit kürzerem Vorbau), Überstandshöhe ist gleich, Sattelstützenversenkbarkeit auch.

Beim L ist das Steuerrohr 2 cm länger, wenn du einen hohen Lenker fährst brauchst du weniger Spacer. Wenn du mehr Sattelüberhöhung bevorzugst, brauchst du eine Flatbar.


----------



## torisch (16. November 2013)

Girl schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengrößenempfehlung bei 1,82m und SL 84cm?



Fahre bei gleichen Maßen den 18" Rahmen. Sattelstütze ziemlich weit raus, Riser mit 15mm und 90mm Vorbau- habe dadurch ne gute Sattelüberhöhung.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. November 2013)

Kein tolles Bild, aber live sieht sie richtig gut aus.
Muss sie noch auf die Waage legen, aber das ist schon gefühlt gegenüber der Fattyfork ein Leichtgewicht.
Wichtig war mir das tapered Steuerrohr...


----------



## wartool (16. November 2013)

@taunusteufel78

was isn des für eine???


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. November 2013)

Ist eine Beargrease.
Leider kann ich gerade wieder mit dem Umbau aufhören, da das untere Lager meinen 1,5" Konus nicht akzeptiert.   

Hat jemand einen 1,5" Konus vom OnOne Steuersatz über? - Teilweise wurden doch beide Konen beigelegt!?



Farblich gefällt es mir ganz gut. Aber nach dem Winter wird kpl. gepulvert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bodenprobe (16. November 2013)

Die schwarze Gabel steht ihm wirklich gut!


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. November 2013)

Die Gabel sieht super dazu aus und ich bin gespannt, was du farblich draus machst! 

Eine Vorderansicht wäre nochmal prima, da die Beine ja doch etwas platt gedrückt sind 
und ich gern wüsste, wie das zum Rahmen wirkt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. November 2013)

Hier von vorne:






Habe die Gabel nur grob in den Rahmen gesteckt ; wie oben geschrieben, passt der Konus ja nicht zum Lager.


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. November 2013)

Passt, danke!


----------



## Ampelhasser (17. November 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Muss sie noch auf die Waage legen, aber das ist schon gefühlt gegenüber der Fattyfork ein Leichtgewicht.



Gibt es schon ein Gewicht?

Der Übergang zum Steuerrohr ist jetzt auch gelungen. Sieht gut aus


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. November 2013)

Ganz vergessen zu wiegen.. Mache ich beim Tausch vom Konus.
Werde berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (17. November 2013)

Danke für die Antworten 

Der Nate für vorn ist somit erstmal gecheckt  für hinten reicht der Floater?
Wir haben doch die eine oder andere nasse Wurzel.

Wie kann ich mir den Rollwiederstand vorstellen? Mit was ist der vergleichbar?
Derzeit bin ich mit dem 2.5er Baron schon am Kämpfen in unserer Gruppe.

Denke das ich einen 18Zoll Rolling Chassis bestellen werde. 
Brauche ich noch was besonderes? Muss was mitbestellt werden?

Kurbel, Innenlager, Bremsen, Schaltung, Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel-Stütze.


Vielen Dank für die Antworten


----------



## zoomer (17. November 2013)

Girl schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten
> 
> Brauche ich noch was besonderes? Muss was mitbestellt werden?
> 
> ...




Steuersatz (mit dem Bundle)

Spacer (wenn nicht in der Grabbelkiste)

Kettenführung (für Tretlager, oder Umwerfer)

Griffe (wenn nicht in der Grabbelkiste)

Schläuche (leichtere)

Sattelklemme (34,9 mm !?, wenn nicht in der Grabbelkiste)

Pedale (wenn nicht in der Grabbelkiste)



Hab ich was vergessen ?


----------



## scylla (17. November 2013)

Girl schrieb:


> Danke fÃ¼r die Antworten
> 
> Der Nate fÃ¼r vorn ist somit erstmal gecheckt  fÃ¼r hinten reicht der Floater?
> Wir haben doch die eine oder andere nasse Wurzel.
> ...



Hinten ist der Floater brauchbar, aber auch keine Offenbarung. Versuch's halt erst mal, einen zweiten Nate bestellen kannst du ja immer noch. Ich hab's auch ne Zeit lang so gefahren, bis der hintere Floater so wenig Profil hatte, dass er im Matsch eh nimmer funktioniert hat. Geht erschreckend/Gott sei Dank schnell. Der zweite Floater kommt nÃ¤chsten Sommer an die Reihe zum runterfahren.

Rollwiderstandâ¦ finde ich subjektiv deutlich besser als meine normalen Reifenkombis, namentlich Baron/Minion oder Mudking/BarÃ¶nchen.

Kurbel und Innenlager brauchst du was fÃ¼r 100mm Tretlager. Gibt's aber net bei On-One (bzw. nur mit dem Komplettrad zusammen aber nicht einzeln).
SattelstÃ¼tze ist ja ganz normal. Wenn du Wert auf viel Versenkbereich legst, dann machst du's wie ich und montierst dir eine 27.2mm StÃ¼tze mit HÃ¼lse, damit geht die StÃ¼tze weiter runter am Sitzrohrknick vorbei. Die SattelstÃ¼tzen der On-One Hausmarke taugen nix. Die Eloxalschicht ist superschnell weg. 
Der On-One Ultralight CNC Vorbau ist ganz brauchbar, sofern du keine 100kg wiegst, oder wenn's sehr kurz werden soll der El Guapo 35mm Vorbau. 
Der Smoothie Mixer Steuersatz (kannst du beim Rolling Chassis glaub direkt dazu ankreuzen) taugt auch gut.
Ich wÃ¼rd mir gleich noch ein paar leichte Freeride SchlÃ¤uche bestellen, z.B. Conti Freeride oder Specialized Freeride (gehen beide laut Hersteller bis 3''). Das geht mit Nate/Floater wunderbar und du wirst gleich Ã¼ber ein Pfund Gewicht los im Vergleich zu den On-One SchlÃ¤uchen.

Ansonsten lohnt es sich immer mal auf der On-One Seite noch ein wenig zu stÃ¶bern, wenn man eh grad bestellt  
Anregung: Winter-Softshellhandschuhe (finde ich super fÃ¼rs Geld)â¦ Merino-Krempelâ¦ Affenreifen fÃ¼rs normale Radlâ¦ 
<<Schleichwerbungsmodus aus (nein, ich bin weder verwandt noch verschwÃ¤gert mit einem On-One Mitarbeiter)


----------



## zoomer (17. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Ansonsten lohnt es sich immer mal auf der On-One Seite noch ein wenig zu stöbern, wenn man eh grad bestellt
> Anregung: Winter-Softshellhandschuhe (finde ich super fürs Geld) Merino-Krempel Affenreifen fürs normale Radl
> <<Schleichwerbungsmodus aus (nein, ich bin weder verwandt noch verschwägert mit einem On-One Mitarbeiter)



Ja, eh.

Aber die Handschuhe gibt es max. XL - da sind mir die Finger zu kurz


----------



## Girl (17. November 2013)

Cool

Gewicht passt 
Sind bei dem Rolling Chassis Schnellspanner mit enthalten?
Wie sind die Übersetzungsempfehlungen, reicht ein 32er vorn mit 11-36Kassette?


----------



## scylla (17. November 2013)

Girl schrieb:


> Cool
> 
> Gewicht passt
> Sind bei dem Rolling Chassis Schnellspanner mit enthalten?
> Wie sind die Übersetzungsempfehlungen, rein ein 32er vorn mit 11-36Kassette?



Gut dass du's sagst, hätte ich fast vergessen 
Bestell dir noch ein paar gescheite Schnellspanner, z.B. die Hope Fatsno Spanner. Beim Rolling Chassis sind zwar welche dabei, aber die sind Müll. Ich hab sie schnellstens entfernt, nachdem sich mein HR ständig gelockert hat und einmal fast mein VR rausgekippt wäre 

Ich persönlich würde 2fach vorne fahren, oder bei einfach 28Z. Bei Schnee und Schlammschlachten bin ich öfter mal aufm kleinsten Gang am Anschlag berghoch, und auch sonst mag ich lieber einen kleineren Gang auf Trail-Uphills. Aber das Übersetzungs-Thema sieht jeder sehr unterschiedlich, da gab's hier schon genügend kontroverse Diskussionen 
Hast du ein 29er als Vergleich? Wenn ja kannst du das als Vergleich ranziehen. Ansonsten musst du bedenken, dass du durch den Monster-Umfang der Reifen (etwa vergleichbar zu einem normalen 29er) eine andere Entfaltung hast als am 26er Rad.


----------



## dorfmann (17. November 2013)

Girl schrieb:


> Wie sind die Übersetzungsempfehlungen, rein ein 32er vorn mit 11-36Kassette?



Mit 32er und 11-36 kommt man überall hoch, zumal man mit dem Fatty traumhaft gut im Wiegetritt fahren kann.

Es fehlt allerdings der Hängematten-Gang zum Entspannen, das heißt die Beinmuskeln bleiben richtig am Arbeiten.
Bei längeren Anstiegen wünscht man sich dann schonmal ein oder zwei Gänge mehr zum Schalten, aber das ist auch Gewohnheitssache.

Ob Mädels da mehr Probleme haben weil schwächlicher, mußt du scylla fragen


----------



## Bodenprobe (17. November 2013)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Mit 32er und 11-36 kommt man überall hoch, zumal man mit dem Fatty traumhaft gut im Wiegetritt fahren kann.
> 
> Es fehlt allerdings der Hängematten-Gang zum Entspannen, das heißt die Beinmuskeln bleiben richtig am Arbeiten.
> Bei längeren Anstiegen wünscht man sich dann schonmal ein oder zwei Gänge mehr zum Schalten, aber das ist auch Gewohnheitssache.
> ...



...man, Mädels...ja nee is klar.

Ich, Mann, komme mit 32/36 nicht überall hoch, und schon gar nicht effizient. Nicht mit 26" und nicht mit 29".
Ich komme mit 22/36 nicht mal "Alles" hoch.
Ich bin aber auch kein Held.


----------



## rayc (17. November 2013)

Naja, es kommt immer auf die Streckenwahl an. 

Leute, die meinen kein kleines Kettenblatt zu brauchen, den zeige ich gerne Anstiege die etwas steiler sind. 

Es kann mir keiner erzählen das man mit einen 32er Blatt 20% oder mehr im Gelände packt. (Fumic und Co zählen nicht)

Schlamm und besonders Schnee kosten extra Körner.
Das würde ich beachten.

Wir sprechen hier von einem "Schneebike" und nicht von einem Racebike. 

ray


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. November 2013)

Glaube die Übersetzungsfrage muss wirklich jeder selbst austesten.
- Da gibt es kein Geheimrezept.
Wenn ich diesen Winter ebenso gut durch- und hochkomme, wie die letzten 2 Monate, dann werde ich wieder auf 1fach zurückrüsten.
Cleaner, schöner, leichter...

Aber komisch, seit dem Fatty freue ich mich auf den ersten Schnee. Da bin ich echt mal gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo_eddy (18. November 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Aber komisch, seit dem Fatty freue ich mich auf den ersten Schnee. Da bin ich echt mal gespannt...



 ... geht mir genauso. Ab Mittwoch! 

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## jmr-biking (18. November 2013)

24 % ... Ich komm da nicht mal mit meiner 32-42 Übersetzung hoch. 
Hatte aber auch da schon gut 900 hm in den Beinen. 
Ich bin also auch kein Held. 







Welche Übersetzung für einen die Richtige ist, muss bei Einfach jeder selbst rausfinden. Ist auch abhängig vom Gelände in dem man sich bewegt und natürlich von der eigenen Kraft.
Gestern bei einer CTF konnte ich sehr gut mit den "Normalos" mitfahren, na ja auf der Glühweintour geht es auch immer etwas gemütlicher zur Sache.


----------



## Girl (18. November 2013)

Guten Morgen,

ich wollte keine Diskussion bezüglich der Kettenblattfrage vorn lostreten.
Klar gibt es Steigungen wo man mit 22/36 hoch muss. 
Derzeit komme ich am 29er mit 26/36 überall hoch wo ich möchte.
Der Umbau auf 2-fach sollte ja vorn kein Problem sein.

Danke für die vielen nützlichen Hinweise
Variostütze kommt auf jedenfall rein, entweder meine Gravity Dropper oder eine Hilo.


----------



## jmr-biking (18. November 2013)

Ne, ist ja keine Diskussion, sondern eher ein "Erfahrungsaustausch". Ein bisschen frotzeln muss dabei auch sein. 
Der Umbau auf 2-fach geht, aber nicht so ohne weiteres. Bei einer 100 mm Kurbellagerbreite muss der Schwenkbereich des Umwerfers "angepasst" werden. Blätter mal den Thread hier durch, da gibt es verschiedene Lösungsansätze.
Am elegantesten finde ich noch die Lösung mit dem Problem Solvers Adapter und einem 2-fach Direct Mount Umwerfer. Leider ist an den PS Adapter im Moment schwer ran zu kommen.


----------



## rayc (18. November 2013)

https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p30922_Direct-Mount-Umwerfer-Adapter-.html

leider hat es etwas längere Lieferzeiten.

Mit schräg gestellten 3-fach Umwerfer geht es leidlich.
(Also nicht parallel sondern um etwa 3-5° verdreht)
Man benutzt dann die mittlere und obere Stellung.
Und frühzeitig und lastlos hoch Schalten, sonst geht es nicht.
Runterschalten war dagegen kein Problem.

ray


----------



## scylla (18. November 2013)

Wegen Problem Solvers Adapter schreib doch mal Bike-Components an und frag nach. Vielleicht haben die die Lieferzeiten einfach nicht aktualisiert. Die sind normal sehr hilfsbereit . Die 100mm Variante ist überhaupt erst im Shop gelistet, weil ich die mal angeschrieben habe und nachgefragt habe, ob es nicht möglich wäre, dass sie den besorgen.

Wir brauchen übrigens dringend mal ein Fattytreffen, dann sehen wir mal wer ein Mädchen ist und wer ein Held  (in meinem Fall dürfte das eh klar sein )
Ich rege hiermit Pfälzerwald an, ohne Orga, Planung und sonstigen Kram, einfach mal einen Samstag lang zusammen fett Biken?


----------



## wartool (18. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Wir brauchen übrigens dringend mal ein Fattytreffen, dann sehen wir mal wer ein Mädchen ist und wer ein Held  (in meinem Fall dürfte das eh klar sein )
> Ich rege hiermit Pfälzerwald an, ohne Orga, Planung und sonstigen Kram, einfach mal einen Samstag lang zusammen fett Biken?




Jederzeit dabei! Sag einfach bescheid... und überrede deinen Darmstädter Kumpel (Namen schon wieder vergessen..oops), der gestern mit uns im Taunus bei der IG Tour war mal sich auch ein Fatty zu holen ;-P
Ich glaube er dürfte nach Samstag mit dir und Sonntag mit mir angefixt genug vom Thema Fatbike zu sein ;-P

Alternativvorschlag... ein Fattytreffen im Schnee im Taunus (sobald dann die weiße Pracht endlich da ist)


----------



## scylla (18. November 2013)

wartool schrieb:


> Jederzeit dabei! Sag einfach bescheid... und überrede deinen Darmstädter Kumpel (Namen schon wieder vergessen..oops), der gestern mit uns im Taunus bei der IG Tour war mal sich auch ein Fatty zu holen ;-P



Tu das  aber fang mit meinem Mann an, der ist irgendwie hartnäckig bei dem Thema  (na ja, voraussichtlich nicht mehr lange, der erste Schnee dürfte diese Woche fallen)


----------



## rayc (18. November 2013)

wartool schrieb:


> Ich glaube er dürfte nach Samstag mit dir und Sonntag mit mir angefixt genug vom Thema Fatbike zu sein ;-P



Nachdem wir scylla mit 2 platten Fatty Reifen im Dunkeln in der Pfalz alleine gelassen haben?

Ich glaube das war Antiwerbung.

Wir sind bei Dahn einer Gruppe von Bikern begegnet, die wussten sogar was ein Fatty ist. 
 @Optimizer scheint da bekannt zu sein, wie ein bunter Hund. 

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (18. November 2013)

wartool schrieb:


> Jederzeit dabei! Sag einfach bescheid...



"Bescheid" 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=661527


----------



## wartool (18. November 2013)

stimmt.. das hatte euer Kollege auch erzählt.. aber die Platten waren doch wohl zum Ende hin meinte er.. 2km vor Ende... oder???

Nicht nur optimizer und  das Fatty, sondern auch deine Frau scheint bekannt zu sein, wie ein bunter Hund *g* - in der gestrigen Runde war sie auch mindestens der Hälfte der Teilnehmer durch ihre starke Forenaktivität bekannt... du hast dir quasi ne Forenpersönlichkeit angelacht *harrharr*

Aber mal zurück zum Treffen...  wollen wir auf Schnee warten? Ich meine... nicht nur auf die paar Flöckchen, die es diese Woche werden könnten.. sondern auf 10cm aufwärts!!


----------



## scylla (18. November 2013)

wartool schrieb:


> Aber mal zurück zum Treffen...  wollen wir auf Schnee warten? Ich meine... nicht nur auf die paar Flöckchen, die es diese Woche werden könnten.. sondern auf 10cm aufwärts!!



Taunus dann im Schnee?


----------



## dorfmann (18. November 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Glaube die Übersetzungsfrage muss wirklich jeder selbst austesten.
> - Da gibt es kein Geheimrezept.
> Wenn ich diesen Winter ebenso gut durch- und hochkomme, wie die letzten 2 Monate, dann werde ich wieder auf 1fach zurückrüsten.
> Cleaner, schöner, leichter...
> ...



Sehe ich auch so, die geeignete Übersetzung ist warscheinlich genauso individuell wie der geeignete Sattel.
Ich habe Freunde, die recht kräftig und sportlich sind und selbst mit einem 22er Blatt keine 20% Steigungen hochkommen, 
wo ich noch mit Asthma und diagnostizierten 80% Lungenvolumen hochstrampele 

Kurz, dünn, drahtig, leicht, groß, dick, kräftig, schwer...
da spielt wohl die Körpergeometrie die größere Rolle als das Kettenblatt 

"Cleaner, schöner, leichter" - finde ich auch, dafür nimmt man gerne in Kauf, daß man am Berg schonmal das Kotzen anfängt 



jmr-biking schrieb:


> 24 % ... Ich komm da nicht mal mit meiner 32-42 Übersetzung hoch.
> Hatte aber auch da schon gut 900 hm in den Beinen.
> Ich bin also auch kein Held.



Finde ich aber jetzt auch irgendwie heldenhafter, als da mit ner 22:36 Übersetzung hochzueiern


----------



## scylla (18. November 2013)

so, das mit dem Fatbiken hat sich für mich vorerst mal erledigt 
Meine vordere Felge ist mittlerweile so tot, dass kein Reifen mehr drauf hält, weder Lou noch Nate noch Floater . Prädikat: Kernschrott! Ich wieg jetzt wirklich keine Tonne, und einen draufgängerischen Fahrstil hab ich auch nicht. Erst mal neue Felge und Tensiometer besorgen und Einspeichen lernen. Wie gut, dass ich das eh vorhatte, sonst würde ich mich noch mehr aufregen


----------



## Der Kokopelli (18. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> so, das mit dem Fatbiken hat sich für mich vorerst mal erledigt
> Meine vordere Felge ist mittlerweile so tot, dass kein Reifen mehr drauf hält, weder Lou noch Nate noch Floater . Prädikat: Kernschrott! Ich wieg jetzt wirklich keine Tonne, und einen draufgängerischen Fahrstil hab ich auch nicht. Erst mal neue Felge und Tensiometer besorgen und Einspeichen lernen. Wie gut, dass ich das eh vorhatte, sonst würde ich mich noch mehr aufregen



Oh nein, das ist hart. Hat das was mit dem Lochen zu tun?
Und doch - Du hast einen draufgängerischen Fahrstil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (18. November 2013)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Oh nein, das ist hart. Hat das was mit dem Lochen zu tun?



Keine Ahnung ob sie dadurch Stabilität verloren hat. Möglich ist es, ich werde es nie mit Sicherheit wissen. 
Aber ausgerechnet um die Jahreszeit auf mein geliebtes Dickerchen verzichten zu müssen finde ich blöd


----------



## Girl (18. November 2013)

Was ist an der Felge defekt?
Das ist ja doof 

Wie ist das mit den Naben? Freilauf schön laut?
Lager sind okay?

Danke


----------



## scylla (18. November 2013)

Girl schrieb:


> Was ist an der Felge defekt?
> Das ist ja doof
> 
> Wie ist das mit den Naben? Freilauf schön laut?
> ...



Krumm in alle Richtungen. Vielleicht hätte ich das Laufrad sofort nachspannen müssen. Die Speichung ist kein Knaller. Wahrscheinlich hätt's dann länger gehalten. Also *Winkmitdemzaunpfahl* 

Freilauf ist ungefähr auf dem Niveau einer Hope.
Lager sind (bei mir) noch o.k.


----------



## Optimizer (18. November 2013)

@scylla: Das ist echt doof.... wirds dann überhaupt was mit dem Pfalz-Fattreffen was?

Aber noch viel wichtiger: Wo und welche Felge holst du dir jetzt? Bin am Überlegen mir die On-One-Laufräder mit Rollin Darryl's zu bestücken...


----------



## scylla (18. November 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> @scylla: Das ist echt doof.... wirds dann überhaupt was mit dem Pfalz-Fattreffen was?
> 
> Aber noch viel wichtiger: Wo und welche Felge holst du dir jetzt? Bin am Überlegen mir die On-One-Laufräder mit Rollin Darryl's zu bestücken...



Rolling Darryl. Schon nachgeguckt, ist bei Hibike in der gelochten Version auf Lager (eigentlich wollte ich ungelocht, damit's günstiger wird, aber wo Not am Fatbike ist muss man halt in den sauren Apfel beißen), Speichen auch, Regnen und Schneien soll's die Woche auch. Also Voraussetzungen sind gegeben, dass ich bis next Weekend wieder ein Laufrad hab. Vorausgesetzt, ich krieg das mit dem Einspeichen hin 

(Und wenn es doch nix wird bis in zwei Wochen, dann guck ich mir halt neidisch anderer Leute Fatbikes an während ich mit dem Normaloradl mitfahr.)


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. November 2013)

Bevor du dich an einen Neubau machst, wirst du das alte VR bitte erstmal 
als Versuchsobjekt nutzen und es wieder schön auf Rundlauf bringen, liebe Scylla!


----------



## scylla (18. November 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Bevor du dich an einen Neubau machst, wirst du das alte VR bitte erstmal
> als Versuchsobjekt nutzen und es wieder schön auf Rundlauf bringen, liebe Scylla!



jaja und gewogen wird's auch in Einzelteilen...


----------



## Girl (18. November 2013)

Das Einspeichen ist wirklich kein Hexenwerk.
So wie das klingt sollte das für dich kein Problem sein.
Tenso brauchst du nicht, hab ich bei Carbonfelgen auch nicht genommen und halten noch immer sauber.

Einfach einfädeln, rundrum gleich stramm ziehen und zentrieren nach Gefühl. Hast ja noch mehr Räder zum vergleichen


----------



## BigJohn (18. November 2013)

Bei Felgen fÃ¼r 160â¬ das StÃ¼ck hÃ¤tte ich irgendwie den Anspruch das von Anfang an ordentlich zu machen.


----------



## scylla (18. November 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Bei Felgen für 160 das Stück hätte ich irgendwie den Anspruch das von Anfang an ordentlich zu machen.



ich auch  
daher ist das Tensiometer auch schon bestellt. Halt nur ein billiges von Park-Tool, aber für Homogenität sollte es sorgen. Ich will ja keinen Kernschrott durch Eigenbau-Schrott ersetzen. Wenn schon, dann richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (18. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> daher ist das Tensiometer auch schon bestellt.



Ich glaube, das kannst Du ungesehen wieder zurückschicken. Das ist ein Spielzeug für Leute, die jeden Tag 3 LRS einspeichen und auch nur die können meist wirklich fachkundlich damit umgehen. Der Normalo-Einspeicher braucht es nicht und lernt es im Rahmen seiner drei Laufradsätze im Jahr wohl auch nicht, es für sich sinnvoll einzusetzen .


----------



## zoomer (18. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> so, das mit dem Fatbiken hat sich für mich vorerst mal erledigt



Das glaubst Du doch selber nicht.
Geht ja mal gar nicht.





scylla schrieb:


> Meine vordere Felge ist mittlerweile so tot, dass kein Reifen mehr drauf hält, weder Lou noch Nate noch Floater . Prädikat: Kernschrott!



Versteh ich nicht ganz,
wegen eines Achters ?





scylla schrieb:


> Erst mal neue Felge und Tensiometer besorgen und Einspeichen lernen. Wie gut, dass ich das eh vorhatte, sonst würde ich mich noch mehr aufregen



Tensiometer, unbedingt,
man kann sich gar nicht vorstellen wieviel Spass man haben wird. (Na ja  )

Aber am besten gleich mal an einem alten Rad anfangen, zerlegen und üben.
Gute Anleitung im Internet suchen (Ich hatte circa 5 bis ich mit einer zurecht kam)



Unglaublich was man dabei so alles falsch machen kann 
Und wenn man es nicht täglich macht, jedes mal wieder 



Edith :

Ach ja, eine Mittenlehre bräuchte man noch.
Die sind erschwinglich, man könnte sie aber eigentlich auch selbst bauen.

Guten Speichenschlüssel
(Ich hab gerne diesen runden Roten, aber die Pro Version mit doppelter Klinge)

Nippelhalter o.Ä. zum ersten Reindrehen.
(Ich nehme auch gerne einfach Schlitz-Bits)


----------



## zoomer (18. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ich auch
> daher ist das Tensiometer auch schon bestellt. Halt nur ein billiges von Park-Tool, aber für Homogenität sollte es sorgen. Ich will ja keinen Kernschrott durch Eigenbau-Schrott ersetzen. Wenn schon, dann richtig



Für ein bisschen mehr bekommst Du den von Centrimaster.

Der ist zwar ergonomisch eine Katstrophe,
aber günstig rolleyes: , na ja, manchmal bei eBay) und sehr exakt.


----------



## zoomer (18. November 2013)

Girl;11117820
Tenso brauchst du nicht schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja,
> kann mann sehen wie man will, das hatte ich, bevor ich Einen hatte,
> auch gedacht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Girl (18. November 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Na ja,
> kann mann sehen wie man will, das hatte ich, bevor ich Einen hatte,
> auch gedacht.
> 
> ...



Mag sein  kann nur das wiedergeben was ich selbst gebaut habe und was ich von Freunden gehört habe.
Mit einem Tenso arbeitet keiner, auch mein Profi nicht.
Den "guten" Carbon LRS hab ich mal zu ihm gebracht und der meinte ist ok, soll aber noch eine Umdrehung draufgeben, lieber zu fest als zu locker 

Nun hab ich insgesamt schon mehr als 10 LRS gebaut wovon mich zwei davon über die Alpen und Gardasee spazieren gefahren haben (12000km Jahresfahrleistung mit 80kg). Verbaut sind meist DT Revos und ich fahre alles bis S3

Also Scylla, nur Mut!!
Zusammenbauen, mit anderen LRS vergleichen und fahren.


----------



## Girl (18. November 2013)

Zum Tretlager noch eine Frage.

Das sollte doch passen oder?
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CSTRBLH/truvativ_blaze_howitzer_mtb_chainset
mit dem Lager
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p12343%7B1%7D22320_Giga-Pipe-Team-DH-Innenlager-.html


----------



## wartool (18. November 2013)

Flo hat Recht.. hier stand Mist!


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. November 2013)

Ja, das passt, @Girl! 
Das Innenlager sorgt für die 100mm, die Kurbel bringt die nötige ISIS-Aufnahme mit.


----------



## Girl (18. November 2013)

Supi danke

Dann werde ich heute Abend mal bestellen  
Bin ja echt gespannt wie sich das so fährt.
Bremsenaufnahme ist IS richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (18. November 2013)

Ja,

Bremsaufnahmen am Rahmen sind hinten und auch vorn (!) IS.


----------



## Optimizer (18. November 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Wir sind bei Dahn einer Gruppe von Bikern begegnet, die wussten sogar was ein Fatty ist.
> @Optimizer scheint da bekannt zu sein, wie ein bunter Hund.
> 
> ray



Hab mittlerweile herausgefunden, dass ihr meinem Kollegen @Pfalzwaldgeist begegnet seid....


----------



## zoomer (18. November 2013)

Girl schrieb:


> Mit einem Tenso arbeitet keiner, *auch mein Profi nicht.*
> Den "guten" Carbon LRS hab ich mal zu ihm gebracht und der meinte ist ok, soll aber noch eine Umdrehung draufgeben, lieber zu fest als zu locker


----------



## BigJohn (18. November 2013)

Vielleicht ist das direkt ein Maß für seine Professionalität?


----------



## aemkei77 (18. November 2013)

Mein Fatty in seinem Habitat:


----------



## BigJohn (18. November 2013)

Woher hast du den Schnee? Bei unter 200m ü. NN bin ich vorerst nicht sonderlich zuversichtlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (18. November 2013)

Jetzt hört doch endlich mal mit diesen Schneebildern auf. 
Hier hat es 10° C und Sonne.
(Gut, jetzt eben Vollmond)





Spässle g'macht 

Nein, natürlich sehr schönes Foto !
Bald hier auch


----------



## aemkei77 (18. November 2013)

Hier hats heute auch über 10° gehabt, aber auf 2000m findet man das kostbare Weiß


----------



## scylla (18. November 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht ganz,
> wegen eines Achters ?



Hat wohl den Pfälzerwald net überlebt . Wie gut, dass ich mich zu guter Letzt eh mit zwei platten Reifen mim Auto abholen lassen musste. Das Dingen ist derart schepp und krumm, dass der Reifen beim aufpumpen an diversen Stellen rausfliegt, egal wie man's anstellt. Zusätzliches "Felgenband" aka aufgeschnittener Schlauch macht die Sache nur noch schlimmer.

Was findet ihr eigentlich alle an dem weißen Mist? 
Also der Besitz eines Fattys ändert da bei mir auch nix, ich hoffe dass es sich bei uns noch etwas Zeit lässt (bis Mittwoch laut Wettervorhersage )


----------



## gnss (18. November 2013)

Girl schrieb:


> Das sollte doch passen oder?
> http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CSTRBLH/truvativ_blaze_howitzer_mtb_chainset
> mit dem Lager
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p12343%7B1%7D22320_Giga-Pipe-Team-DH-Innenlager-.html



Welches Lager ist besser, das von FSA oder das von Truvativ?


----------



## duc-mo (18. November 2013)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Hier hats heute auch über 10° gehabt, aber auf 2000m findet man das kostbare Weiß



Kostbar???  Wart mal noch zwei drei Monate, dann schlägt die Inflation für "kostbares Weiß" voll durch, egal ob ein Fatbike im Keller steht oder nicht!


----------



## Machiavelli (19. November 2013)

Servus zusammen

Bin am überlegen mir das Rahmenset zu holen und als Bike für Wintertrails in den Bergen, Rodelbahnen usw. aufzubauen.

Hab leider nicht die Zeit, um mich hier durch 50 Seiten zu arbeiten, daher bin ich mal so frech und stelle ein paar Fragen:

- Wie sieht es mit dem Grip auf Schnee aus? Merkt man da einen großen Unterschied zu großvolumigen Enduro-Reifen (Dirty Dan, Muddy Marry)?

- Ich bin meistens mit Freeride HTs unterwegs und mache mir da so meine Gedanken, wie sich das Fatty wohl fährt. Die Front kommt ja schon deutlich niedriger als bei einer 160mm Gabel. Gibt es da Erfahrungen von Leuten, die gerne mal technischere Trails fahren?

Danke schonmal für die Antworten!


----------



## scylla (19. November 2013)

Machiavelli schrieb:


> - Ich bin meistens mit Freeride HTs unterwegs und mache mir da so meine Gedanken, wie sich das Fatty wohl fährt. Die Front kommt ja schon deutlich niedriger als bei einer 160mm Gabel. Gibt es da Erfahrungen von Leuten, die gerne mal technischere Trails fahren?



Auf der ersten Ausfahrt werden dir die Handgelenke weh tun, und du wirst dir vorkommen wie in den Mixer gefallen. Ist halt schon ein Unterschied zwischen 160mm Federgabelfront mit feiner Dämpfung und 4'' Flummireifen-Federung+Starrgabel.
Ansonsten finde ich die Front keineswegs zu tief. Beim Fatty ist extra schon eine recht hochbauende Starrgabel berücksichtigt, um für eventuelle Fat-Federgabeln gerüstet zu sein. Du musst ja beachten, dass man mit einer Federgabel schon beim Draufsitzen in den Sag sinkt, und beim Fahren/Federn dann noch mehr mit einer Starrgabel eben nicht. Daher kann man die unbelasteten Längen schlecht vergleichen. Lenkwinkel+Vorlauf am Fatty ist auch schön fürs technische. Wenn man sich mal dran gewöhnt hat, dass man seine eigene Federung ist (durch das FR-HT fahren dürfte dir das ja nicht mehr schwerfallen), dann ist es sogar sehr angenehm, wenn vorne auch nix mehr federt. Da ich mittlerweile eigentlich fast nur noch auf dem fetten Bock sitze, erschrecke ich mich jedes Mal aufs Neue, wenn mir zwischendurch mal eine langhubige Federgabel unterkommt. Fühlt sich plötzlich so schwabbelig an . Manches muss man halt langsamer fahren, wenn die Reaktionszeit der Körperfederung nicht mehr ausreicht. Ungegelmäßige, steile Stufen fahr ich z.B. mit dem Fatty einfach SloMo runter, anstatt wie mit dem Langhub-Radl die Bremse aufzumachen, dann geht's mindestens genauso gut wenn nicht sogar besser. 

Außerdem (nicht zu verachten) hat das Fatty meines Wissens nach in seiner Klasse das höchste Tretlager immerhin nur -47mm von der Nabenachse aus, anstatt -60mm oder tiefer wie bei anderen Fatbikes. Ich finde es trotzdem noch tief und detektiere damit regelmäßig Hindernisse, die mir sonst gar nie aufgefallen waren 

Was mich am Fatbike noch am meisten ärgert ist, dass es keine gescheiten Klebereifen gibt. Ich glaub wenn's mal sowas wie den Baron für ein Fatbike gäbe, dann gingen damit unglaubliche Sachen. So muss man halt ein bissel Obacht walten lassen, wenn's nass und steinig wird. Aber geht schon.

Ich dachte anfangs jedenfalls, dass das Fatty halt ein Spielzeug wäre, vielleicht ein bisserl Forstpistengeballer oder Schneetouren, max S1. Mittlerweile fahr ich damit das gleiche Zeugs wie mit den normalen Radeln, und hab das technische Limit von meinem Fatty immer noch nicht gefunden, nur mein eigenes. Beim Versetzen tu ich mir halt noch ein bisserl herb, weil man halt doch etwas mehr Gewicht und Radstand durch die Gegend wuchten muss. Aber das läuft unter "Übungssache".

Also ich würd sagen: gute Wahl


----------



## Girl (19. November 2013)

Truvativ oder FSA Innenlager?
Was ist besser als ISIS Lager


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. November 2013)

Nimm das Truvativ!


----------



## Girl (19. November 2013)

Geht das Umsetzen wirklich so viel schwerer als mit einem "normalen" Enduro mit 14kg?
Bin da ja auch noch schön am üben und hatte mir erhofft besser mit dem Fatty üben zu können da mein Eingelenker einfach nicht so springen mag wie ich das will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (19. November 2013)

Kommt wahrscheinlich immer aufs Vergleichs-Rad an. Auf jeden Fall geht's mit meinem Fatty schwerer als mit meinem 14,5kg Enduro (Eingelenker) und sowieso schwerer als mit meinem 12kg FR-HT.
Wenn dein Bock eh so störrisch ist, könnt's ja vielleicht andersrum sein?
Ich find's sowieso gut, sich zum Üben mit Absicht das Leben so schwer wie möglich zu machen, daher üb ich jetzt bevorzugt mit Fatty


----------



## losbub (19. November 2013)

@ Scylla

toll wie du objectiv, sachlich, unvoreingenommen und technisch auch sehr Interessant auf dinge/unterschiede eingehst. Ich finde deine beiträge immer sehr hilfreich und man ist nicht nur geneigt viele Dinge/Qualitäteneines bikes von der Optik bzw. dem Preis abhängig machen zu wollen. weiter so, ich lese interessiert mit


----------



## softlurch (19. November 2013)

Machiavelli schrieb:


> Gibt es da Erfahrungen von Leuten, die gerne mal technischere Trails fahren?
> 
> Danke schonmal für die Antworten!


Wenn bei Dir technisch = langsam bedeutet, dann ist meine Erfahrung, dass das Fatty dafür bestens geeignet ist, gerade auch wg. der Rahmengeometrie.  @scylla hat es ja schon ausführlich beschrieben. Größte Einschränkung sind tatsächlich die Originalreifen. 

Wg. HR umsetzen: ich war erstaunt, dass auch Fatty-erstfahrer auf Anhieb damit um die Kurve setzen konnten, als ich sie mal Proberollen ließ. Gewöhnt man sich genauso schnell dran, wie an das etwas andere Fahrgefühl auf dem Fatty insgesamt.

Bei der Tretlagerbodenfreiheit hab ich sogar die Erfahrung, dass ich mit dem Fatty nicht aufsetze, wo ich mit dem Fully immer ordentlich den Bash geschrabbelt habe. Das Lager ist zwar im Vergleich zu sonstigen Normalreifenbikes auf dem Papier tief, aber die größeren Reifen und das fehlende Einsinken in die Federung machen da einiges gut. 

Und vor allem eines: wenn man vom äußeren  Erscheinungsbild geneigt sein mag zu glauben, dass ein FatBike schwer bergauf zu fahren sei - tatsächlich fährt es sich bergauf (auf Trails) merklich besser als Schmalspurradls


----------



## scylla (19. November 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> Und vor allem eines: wenn man vom äußeren  Erscheinungsbild geneigt sein mag zu glauben, dass ein FatBike schwer bergauf zu fahren sei - tatsächlich fährt es sich bergauf (auf Trails) merklich besser als Schmalspurradls



kann ich absolut bestätigen


----------



## zoomer (19. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Das Dingen ist derart schepp und krumm, dass der Reifen beim aufpumpen an diversen Stellen rausfliegt, egal wie man's anstellt. Zusätzliches "Felgenband" aka aufgeschnittener Schlauch macht die Sache nur noch schlimmer.




Aber das macht der reifen doch von Haus aus auf der Felge.
Und mit dem beuligen SV13F gerade noch mehr.

Man musste doch schon mit dem Originalschlauch, mit 15 Händen gleichzeitig,
versuchen die Felge in der Mitte des Reifens zu halten, weil selbst beim aufrecht
stellen oder auf den Eimer legen, irgendwo der Reifenwulst raus hüpfen mochte.

Eine Beule im SV13F zieht den Reifen dann auch noch mit Kraft aus der Mitte.
Konnte meine mit der Beule nach unten aufstellen, zusammen mit gefühlvollem
Zehendruck und Schwerkraft der Felge konnte man dann vorsichtig weiterpumpen.

Bei zwei oder mehr Beulen im Schlauch braucht man eben n! x Hände oder Füsse
mehr 



Für mich hört sich das echt normal an.





scylla schrieb:


> Auf der ersten Ausfahrt werden dir die Handgelenke weh tun, und du wirst dir vorkommen  .....



Das ist wirklich mal sehr schön beschrieben 







losbub schrieb:


> @ Scylla
> 
> toll wie du objectiv, sachlich, unvoreingenommen und technisch auch sehr Interessant auf dinge/unterschiede eingehst. Ich finde deine beiträge immer sehr hilfreich und man ist nicht nur geneigt viele Dinge/Qualitäteneines bikes von der Optik bzw. dem Preis abhängig machen zu wollen. weiter so, ich lese interessiert mit



+1
(uneingeschränkt  )






Girl schrieb:


> Geht das Umsetzen *wirklich* so viel *schwerer* als mit einem "normalen" Enduro mit 14kg?
> Bin da ja auch noch schön am üben und hatte mir erhofft besser mit dem Fatty üben zu können da mein Eingelenker einfach nicht so springen mag wie ich das will.



Ich finde schon,
so wie ich auch generell finde dass Starrräder, auch 29er, generell schwerer auf
Hinter- oder Vorderrad zu bewegen sind.
Beim Fatty kommt noch hinzu dass das Gewicht nicht, wie bei einem schweren Fully
in der Mitte, sondern vorn und hinten unten, in den Rädern hängt.

Ich meine damit nicht nur den gefühlten Kraftaufwand, sondern auch die Anforderungen
an Motorik und Gleichgewichtsinn.
Die Starren verlangen mehr Exaktheit und verschmieren oder verzeihen weniger als
Gefederte - dafür geben sie aber auch klareres Feedback.


----------



## scylla (19. November 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Für mich hört sich das echt normal an.



Hast Recht, in gewissem Maße ist das normal, dass die Reifen sauleicht runterhüpfen. 
Aber wenn's zu zweit mit x Versuchen, diversen Schläuchen (darunter auch die beiden Originalen) und allen zur Verfügung stehenden Reifen nicht geht, dann soll's wohl nicht mehr sein.


----------



## zoomer (19. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ... und allen zur Verfügung stehenden Reifen nicht geht, dann soll's wohl nicht mehr sein.



Und nicht mal dein berühmter Spanngurttrick klappt mehr ?


Na da drück ich mal die  dass die richtigen Laufräder
bald ankommen .....


----------



## scylla (19. November 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Und nicht mal dein berühmter Spanngurttrick klappt mehr ?
> 
> 
> Na da drück ich mal die  dass die richtigen Laufräder
> bald ankommen .....



drück lieber die Daumen, dass Hibike mir gleich die richtigen Speichen verkauft


----------



## zoomer (19. November 2013)

Von mir aus auch 

Was haben die Dame denn bestellt, CX Ray  ?



Übrigens,
Speichen hol ich immer bei Action Sports,
die haben fast immer alles (einzeln) vorrätig und eine
üppige Auswahl (silber + schwarz, Sapim + DT, dick + dünn)

Edith :
Und sie legen, bis auf ein mal, auch immer 2-3 als Reserve rein.
Nur einmal eine zuwenig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## losbub (19. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> kann ich absolut bestätigen


 
 und ich dachte schon nur ich würde mir das einbilden, ein direkter  vergleich war noch nicht möglich, ich hab zum glück "nur" noch ein "dickes"


----------



## losbub (19. November 2013)

losbub schrieb:


> und ich dachte schon nur ich würde mir das einbilden, ein direkter  vergleich war noch nicht möglich, ich hab zum glück "nur" noch ein "dickes"


 
p.s. wiso kommt da jetzt nur ein bzw.das letzte als zitat, da muss ich wohl noch üben - so auf die klassische gelöst, wenn des net will


----------



## losbub (19. November 2013)

Zitat:
                    Zitat von *softlurch* 

 
_Und vor allem eines: wenn man vom äußeren  Erscheinungsbild geneigt sein mag zu glauben, dass ein FatBike schwer bergauf zu fahren sei - tatsächlich fährt es sich bergauf (auf Trails) merklich besser als Schmalspurradls _
kann ich absolut bestätigen  

und ich dachte schon nur ich würde mir das einbilden, ein direkter  vergleich war noch nicht möglich, ich hab zum glück "nur" noch ein "dickes"


----------



## duc-mo (19. November 2013)

Wenn man die letzten Paar Seite ließt, dann bekommt man ja fast den Eindruck, dass man kaum ein Teil am On-One dauerhaft fahren wird... Die Reifen sind mau, die Schläuche sack schwer, die Felgen schwer und instabil, der Steuersatz wenig haltbar, Vorbau, Lenker und Stütze von der Oberfläche schlecht und mit der X5 wird wohl niemand lange glücklich sein... Ich frage mich da, ob es nicht doch sinnvoller ist direkt 600 mehr in ein Surly zu investieren...


----------



## zoomer (19. November 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Wenn man die letzten Paar Seite ließt, dann bekommt man ja fast den Eindruck, dass man kaum ein Teil am On-One dauerhaft fahren wird... Die Reifen sind mau, die Schläuche sack schwer, die Felgen schwer und instabil, der Steuersatz wenig haltbar, Vorbau, Lenker und Stütze von der Oberfläche schlecht und mit der X5 wird wohl niemand lange glücklich sein... Ich frage mich da, ob es nicht doch sinnvoller ist direkt 600 mehr in ein Surly zu investieren...



Hmmh,

klar kann man auch ein Surly nehmen.
Ist halt schwerer, dafür cooler (Stahl).

Und tatsächlich,
hab mein Rolling Chassis beinahe wie das On One Komplettrad
aufgebaut.

Tatsächlich :
- Ich hab den harten El Quappo Lenker lieber mit dem AMF Fully gegen
Syntace DH getauscht.
- Weil sie schon 800 g sparen, lieber die Schwalbe F Schläuche eingebaut
- Die Sattelstütze finde ich auch nicht so doll, fahr sie aber bis ich mir
eine P6 schenke.

Gut, ein paar Sachen wie X9 oder die Billigbremse Hayes Stroker Ryde
habe ich aus meiner Grabbelkiste.


Die restlichen On One Sachen wie Steuersatz, Rahmen oder Räder (nachgearbeitet)
finde ich prima,
und die reifen OK,
und werde alles so lange fahren bis es weg fault, oder mir endlich
jemand das 2014er Beargrease XX1 Schenkt


----------



## losbub (19. November 2013)

ich könnte mir sogar noch vorstellen zu einem obercoolen zu werden. Ich wechsel meinen lenker in stahl der vorbau wird ein schaftvorbau (stahl), dann kommt hinten noch eine rohloff rein, das ding kann ich dann sogar später noch mit ins grab nehmen.

Stahl rules


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (19. November 2013)

losbub schrieb:


> ich könnte mir sogar noch vorstellen zu einem obercoolen zu werden. Ich wechsel meinen lenker in stahl der vorbau wird ein schaftvorbau (stahl), dann kommt hinten noch eine rohloff rein, das ding kann ich dann sogar später noch mit ins grab nehmen.
> 
> Stahl rules



Und wo gibts die 11/8 Fat-Gewinde-Gabel?


----------



## scylla (19. November 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Wenn man die letzten Paar Seite ließt, dann bekommt man ja fast den Eindruck, dass man kaum ein Teil am On-One dauerhaft fahren wird... Die Reifen sind mau, die Schläuche sack schwer, die Felgen schwer und instabil, der Steuersatz wenig haltbar, Vorbau, Lenker und Stütze von der Oberfläche schlecht und mit der X5 wird wohl niemand lange glücklich sein... Ich frage mich da, ob es nicht doch sinnvoller ist direkt 600 mehr in ein Surly zu investieren...



Der Rahmen ist absolut klasse  und gegen Steuersatz und Vorbau hab ich auch nix einzuwenden (bei mir hält das Zeug).
Vom Rolling Chassis oder gar Komplettrad als Investition in die Zukunft hab ich ja schon länger abgeraten. Zum Testen ob's einem taugt und danach aufrüsten ist's aber ok.
Ich würd mir heutzutage nur Rahmen, Gabel, Steuersatz und Vorbau von On-One holen. Generell würd ich aber immer noch beim Fatty bleiben.


----------



## aemkei77 (19. November 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Wenn man die letzten Paar Seite ließt, dann bekommt man ja fast den Eindruck, dass man kaum ein Teil am On-One dauerhaft fahren wird...Ich frage mich da, ob es nicht doch sinnvoller ist direkt 600 mehr in ein Surly zu investieren...



Ich hab meins aus dem Rolling Bundle mit Shimano SLX Bremsen, 2 fach vorne und Shadow+ hinten, Race Face Lenker, Selle Italia Sattel, die on one CNC Sattelklemme und Contri FR Schläuchen aufgebaut, der ganze Rest sind on one Teile wie im Komplettrad. 
Bin sehr zufrieden und hab auch nicht mehr als fürs Komplettbike gezahlt. Und das ist konkurrenzlos billig.


Die Floater sind keine Top Reifen aber auch nicht schlecht, die werden erstmal gefahren. Steuersatz hab ich noch keinen kaputtgemacht, also wird der auch halten. Die Sattelstütze, stimmt, zerkratzt leicht - aber häufiges rauf und runter im Schlamm zerkratzt jede Stütze. Der Vorbau ist auch OK. Die on one Pedale finde ich sogar gut.

Wenn man mehr ausgeben will, gibt es noch viele schöne Bikes. Aber auch dort sind Teile montiert, die man tauschen wird. Macht das ganze nochmal teuerer


----------



## gnss (19. November 2013)

Rahmen, Gabel und zwei Floater kosten zusammen so viel wie das Rolling Chassis. Warum sollte man auf die Laufräder verzichten?


----------



## duc-mo (19. November 2013)

Gerade die Berichte zum Thema Felgen haben mich halt ziemlich abgeschreckt. Wenns nur das Gewicht wÃ¤re, dann hÃ¤tte ich mich damit arangieren kÃ¶nnen, aber wenn die auch noch instabil sind und die Reifen runter fallen wirds unschÃ¶n... Wenn nicht mal das Rolling Chassis uneingeschrÃ¤nkt zu empfehlen ist (war meine Idee um ein paar Teile aus nem vorhandenen Bike zu verwerten) dann wird mir das ganze Thema langsam zu aufwÃ¤ndig nur fÃ¼r einen Versuch... 

Echt schade, aber leider ist es wie beim OnOne 456. Die Rahmen sind klasse, aber die von Grund auf billig aufgebauten KomplettrÃ¤der sind Mist... Da sollen sie lieber 300â¬ mehr verlangen und das Bike solide aufbauen, da hÃ¤tten die Meisten Interessierten vermutlich mehr von...


----------



## scylla (19. November 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> Rahmen, Gabel und zwei Floater kosten zusammen so viel wie das Rolling Chassis. Warum sollte man auf die LaufrÃ¤der verzichten?



oder Rolling Chassis nehmen und zuschauen, dass man die LaufrÃ¤der, Reifen und Schnellspanner zu einem guten Kurs vertickert. Wahrscheinlich sogar die bessere Variante, solange der Gebrauchtmarkt noch nicht mit On-One LaufrÃ¤dern Ã¼bersÃ¤ttigt ist 

Wie gesagt, fÃ¼r einen Versuch taugt's immerhin. Bis die RÃ¤der und Reifen platt sind bist du eh schon fertig mit versuchen. 
AuÃerdem kommt's immer noch drauf an, was du mit den Dingern anstellst.
Bei mir ist das sowas:













Hast du schon mal Geometrien verglichen, oder guckst du nur nach den Komponenten an den KomplettrÃ¤dern? Wenn's dir auf ein top ausgestattetes Komplettrad ankommt, dann bist du sicher bei der Konkurrenz besser aufgehoben. Willst du nen schÃ¶nen Rahmen fÃ¼r einen guten Kurs und bist bereit dich bei den Komponenten selbst umzuschauen, dann bist du mit dem Fatty an der richtigen Adresse. 
Wenn du das Rolling Chassis zum Testen hernimmst, und hinterher nur den Rahmen und die Gabel behÃ¤ltst, dann hast du fÃ¼r den Preis eines Mukluk Rahmens schÃ¶n getestet, bist um ein paar Erfahrungen reicher, und hast ne gute Basis in Form des Fatty Rahmens. Aber das muss jeder selbst wissen. Ich will's ja keinem schÃ¶nreden 

â¦ und jetzt geh ich in den Keller um die gute On-One Nabe mit einer hÃ¼bschen Rolling Darryl wieder auf die RÃ¤der zu stellen. Ich hab Sehnsucht nach meinem Dicken


----------



## duc-mo (19. November 2013)

Und wenn man die Läufräder los ist, was wäre ein sinnvoller Ersatz?


----------



## rayc (19. November 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Wenn man die letzten Paar Seite ließt, dann bekommt man ja fast den Eindruck, dass man kaum ein Teil am On-One dauerhaft fahren wird... Die Reifen sind mau, die Schläuche sack schwer, die Felgen schwer und instabil, der Steuersatz wenig haltbar, Vorbau, Lenker und Stütze von der Oberfläche schlecht und mit der X5 wird wohl niemand lange glücklich sein... Ich frage mich da, ob es nicht doch sinnvoller ist direkt 600 mehr in ein Surly zu investieren...



Naja, nicht alles von On One ist gut oder schlecht.

Sattelstütze -> mies (schlechte Beschichtung)
Reifen -> naja (schnell runter, Grip so lala, Nate ist klar besser)
LRS -> echt mies (evt. Montagsmodel?) 
Schläuche -> schwer aber ansonsten okay
Vorbau -> gut (scylla hat 2 im Einsatz und ein Freund einen weiteren)
Lenker -> gut (Rückmeldung von 2 Freunden)
Steuersatz -> gut (fahre ich im 456Carbon)
Fatty Rahmen -> gut 
Schnellspanner -> echt mies (lockern sich)
Gabel -> schwer (würde auf die Carbon Gabel warten)

Wenn du ein Komplettbike rechnest, dann ist ein Surly keine schlechte Wahl. Das Fatty als Komplettbike würde ich persönlich nicht nehmen.
Kostet das Salsa echt "nur" 600,- mehr?

ray


----------



## scylla (19. November 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Und wenn man die Läufräder los ist, was wäre ein sinnvoller Ersatz?



Ich hab mir Hope Fatsno mit Marge Lite Felgen beim Laufradbauer bestellt, und auf die On-One Nabe speich ich mir jetzt selber eine Rolling Darryl.


----------



## duc-mo (19. November 2013)

Ehrlich gesagt hab ich noch nicht besonders intensiv nach Alternativen gesucht, sondern nur mal kurz Surly bei Google eingegeben und da kam ein Pugsley fÃ¼r 1800â¬... Surly ist fÃ¼r mich halt die bekannteste Marke fÃ¼r ein Fatbike mit dem vermutlich hÃ¶chsten Wiederverkaufswert. Bei nem Justforfun Projekt ist es immer eine gute Idee auch daran zu denken... 

Das OnOne hab ich mir bisher am intensivsten angesehen, weil der Preis vom Komplettbike noch leistbar wÃ¤re...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (19. November 2013)

Ich habe mir vor kurzem auch das Komplettbike bestellt, und bin für den Preis voll zufrieden.
Sicher  hätte ich bei einem Selbstaufbau andere Komponenten gewählt, was   wesentlich teurer geworden wäre (wenn schon, denn schon), 
ohne zu wissen, ob so ein Fatbike überhaupt was für mich ist.
Für das Geld bekommt man auf jeden Fall ein ordentliches Rad.

Die schlechten Laufräder kann ich bisher nicht bestätigen.
Die Sattelstütze verkratzt schnell, ja das stimmt.
Aber wer die Stütze dauernd verstellt, wird wahrscheinlich eh eine Vario Stütze anbauen ?

Das Kletterverhalten des Fattys ist Spitze, trägt dazu nicht auch das  Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad durch die schwerere Gabel bei ? Ich weiß es  nicht, klärt mich auf 

Das Problem mit den sich lösenden Schnellspannern hatte ich bisher nicht  (habe aber vorsichtshalber ein paar Hope Spanner hier liegen).

Einziger Dorn im Auge sind mir die Avid 5 Bremsen, doch auch die reichen für das Rad völlig aus. 
Sind jedoch ab Werk bei mir nicht ordentlich entlüftet gewesen.

Die Sram X5 Schaltung ist funktional echt Klasse !

Wenn man das Rad nicht täglich als Hauptrad nutzt, sollte man die One One Komplettradversion jetzt nicht sooo madig machen. 
Wer es intensiv nutzt, wird eh nach und nach aufwerten, Spaß macht es auch so


----------



## losbub (19. November 2013)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Und wo gibts die 11/8 Fat-Gewinde-Gabel?


 
ich denke mit einem YST Steursatz gibt's auch in "ehemaliger" Übergrösse 11/8 dürfte das machbar sein, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.

Aber ein gewinde  zur not reinschneiden lassen, müsste doch gehen.

Solange lenker und Steuersatz halten, wäre das erst mal Blödsinn.

Wie schaut das mit den alulenkern nun wirklich aus, viele behaupten ja es seien verschleissteile, viele Hersteller raten auch dazu die nach zwei Jahren vorsorglich zu tauschen, weil alu im Gegensatz zu stahl den bruch nicht ankündigt, Alu in Verbindung mit stahl sogar sicherheitstechnisch am lenker verboten ist wegen kerbwirkung, wie schauts da eigentlich mit alusattelstützen in stahl aus frage ich mich, weiss jemand darüber genaueres?


----------



## losbub (19. November 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt hab ich noch nicht besonders intensiv nach Alternativen gesucht, sondern nur mal kurz Surly bei Google eingegeben und da kam ein Pugsley fÃ¼r 1800â¬... Surly ist fÃ¼r mich halt die bekannteste Marke fÃ¼r ein Fatbike mit dem vermutlich hÃ¶chsten Wiederverkaufswert. Bei nem Justforfun Projekt ist es immer eine gute Idee auch daran zu denken...
> 
> Das OnOne hab ich mir bisher am intensivsten angesehen, weil der Preis vom Komplettbike noch leistbar wÃ¤re...


 
das surly, welches momentan fÃ¼r knapp 1200, - Euro inseriert ist ir RahmenhÃ¶he L passt wohl nicht, da bist zwar erst mal an die Reifenbreite "gebunden", spÃ¤ter kÃ¶nntest du ja umbauen, breitere gabel und kettenblatt Garnitur.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/270203-surly-pugsley-komplettrad-neu


----------



## BigJohn (20. November 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Gerade die Berichte zum Thema Felgen haben mich halt ziemlich abgeschreckt. Wenns nur das Gewicht wäre, dann hätte ich mich damit arangieren können, aber wenn die auch noch instabil sind und die Reifen runter fallen wirds unschön... Wenn nicht mal das Rolling Chassis uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen ist (war meine Idee um ein paar Teile aus nem vorhandenen Bike zu verwerten) dann wird mir das ganze Thema langsam zu aufwändig nur für einen Versuch...


Woher nimmst du die Information, dass die Felgen schwer sind? Meines Wissens hat den LRS hier noch keiner zerlegt. Und laut Herstellerangaben geben sich die Felgen von Surly, Weinmann, Robsson, Jetset und wie sie alle heißen nicht viel, was zu einem gewissen grad am selben Extruder liegen mag. Den Unterschied machen in erster Linie die Löcher.
Hier jetzt ausgerechnet Scylla als Maßstab für die Stabilität herzunehmen, die Löcher in einen maschinengespeichten LRS gemacht hat, ohne danach die Speichenspannung zu prüfen (is jetz echt nix gegen dich, aber es sollte zumindest mal erwähnt werden ), halte ich für sehr kurzsichtig. Die Bilder zeigen, was Scylla alles mit dem Rad anstellt. Jeder kompetente Laufradbauer wird dir sagen, dass es hauptsächlich auf einen fachmännischen Aufbau und die richtige Wahl der Teile ankommt.


----------



## Girl (20. November 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Woher nimmst du die Information, dass die Felgen schwer sind? Meines Wissens hat den LRS hier noch keiner zerlegt. Und laut Herstellerangaben geben sich die Felgen von Surly, Weinmann, Robsson, Jetset und wie sie alle heißen nicht viel, was zu einem gewissen grad am selben Extruder liegen mag. Den Unterschied machen in erster Linie die Löcher.
> Hier jetzt ausgerechnet Scylla als Maßstab für die Stabilität herzunehmen, die Löcher in einen maschinengespeichten LRS gemacht hat, ohne danach die Speichenspannung zu prüfen (is jetz echt nix gegen dich, aber es sollte zumindest mal erwähnt werden ), halte ich für sehr kurzsichtig. Die Bilder zeigen, was Scylla alles mit dem Rad anstellt. Jeder kompetente Laufradbauer wird dir sagen, dass es hauptsächlich auf einen fachmännischen Aufbau und die richtige Wahl der Teile ankommt.



Das ist relativ zu sehen. Wenn ich langsam über einen Stein holpere belastet das weniger das Rad als wenn ich da mit 40 drüberballer.
Ich werde mir meinen LRS auch ansehen und nachziehen.


----------



## duc-mo (20. November 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Woher nimmst du die Information, dass die Felgen schwer sind?
> Hier jetzt ausgerechnet Scylla als Maßstab für die Stabilität herzunehmen, die Löcher in einen maschinengespeichten LRS gemacht hat, ohne danach die Speichenspannung zu prüfen (is jetz echt nix gegen dich, aber es sollte zumindest mal erwähnt werden ), halte ich für sehr kurzsichtig.


 
Gute Argumente, so genau habe ich nicht verfolgt wer hier seine Laufräder wie verändert hat... 

Trotzdem bleibt die Frage, ob man an anderer Stellen nicht vielleicht doch sinnvollere Laufräder bekommt.


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. November 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Trotzdem bleibt die Frage, ob man an anderer Stellen nicht vielleicht doch sinnvollere LaufrÃ¤der bekommt.



Ist halt die Frage, was fÃ¼r dich 'sinnvoll' bedeutet.
Der Laufradsatz kostet mit 350â¬ ungefÃ¤hr so viel, wie man fÃ¼r ein HR mit Surly-Felge bezahlen wÃ¼rde.
Er hat halt zwei Nachteile, nÃ¤mlich die mÃ¤Ãigen Schnellspanner und die nicht konifizierten Billigspeichen.

Wenn man etwas Zeit in den LRS investiert, hat man fÃ¼r das Geld (besonders im Bundle oder als Komplettrad) einen ziemlich ordentlichen LRS, 
denn sowohl die Naben als auch die Felgen selbst sind grundsolide.


----------



## Girl (20. November 2013)

Da könnte man ja ein paar Revos einspeichen mit Alunippeln, machts leichter und haltbarer.


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. November 2013)

Vielen Dank an Scylla!

Ich packe ihre Gewichtsermittlungen der Vollständigkeit halber nochmal hier in den Thread:



scylla schrieb:


> Gewichte On-One Vorderrad:
> 
> Gewicht des Vorderrads vor Lochen der Felge: 1556 g (inclusive Textilklebeband über den Speichenlöchern)
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (20. November 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an Scylla!
> 
> Ich packe ihre Gewichtsermittlungen der Vollständigkeit halber nochmal hier in den Thread:



wollte ich auch grad  danke fürs verlinken 

  @BigJohn
du hast ja so recht! 
Nachspannen würde die Lebensdauer der Laufräder auf jeden Fall deutlich erhöhen, und das mit dem Lochen würde ich mittlerweile auch bleiben lassen. Wobei ich da noch ein wenig zweigespalten bin, weil Surly ja auch ab Werk gelochte Felgen verkauft, von denen ich noch keine Probleme gelesen habe. Allerdings ist die Hitzeentwicklung beim Bohren mit der Lochsäge auch nicht zu vernachlässigen, selbst wenn man langsam macht. Weiß nicht, in wiefern das auch noch das Material schwächt.
Ob es mit Nachspannen auf Dauer getan ist, so dass die Laufräder jahrelang halten weiß ich nicht (und sonst hier wohl auch niemand, so lange gibt's das Fatty ja noch gar nicht). Die Rolling Darryl macht jedenfalls schon allein haptisch und beim Anschauen einen ganz anderen Eindruck als die On-One Felgen!
Aber selbst wenn's nur einen Winter über tut, hat das Zeug doch schon sein Geld verdient, oder? Und wenn man das "arme" Fatty etwas pfleglicher behandelt anstatt sich enzubilden, es wäre ein Enduro-Fully () dann hält's sicher noch viel länger.


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> wollte ich auch grad  danke fürs verlinken



Da habe ich mich mal wieder mit fremden Federn...


----------



## rayc (20. November 2013)

losbub schrieb:


> Wie schaut das mit den alulenkern nun wirklich aus, viele behaupten ja es seien verschleissteile, viele Hersteller raten auch dazu die nach zwei Jahren vorsorglich zu tauschen, weil alu im Gegensatz zu stahl den bruch nicht ankündigt, Alu in Verbindung mit stahl sogar sicherheitstechnisch am lenker verboten ist wegen kerbwirkung, wie schauts da eigentlich mit alusattelstützen in stahl aus frage ich mich, weiss jemand darüber genaueres?



Alle 2 Jahre würde ich keinen Lenker austauschen, fahre Alulenker deutlich länger. Alu ermüdet in Gegensatz zu Carbon, dafür sind Carbonlenker schweineteuer. 
Wo hast du eine Stahl-Alu Verbindung am Lenker?

Bei der Sattelstütze sollte man aufpassen das diese nicht festgammelt, besonders wenn man eine Stahlrahmen hat.
Das Fatty ist übrigens aus Alu 
Mir sind bisher 2 Stützen festgegammelt.
Eine Alu-Stütze im Stahl-Trekkingrad (wird halt nie verstellt), jetzt ist die Höhe halt fix.
Und eine billige Alu-Stütze im Carbonrahmen, hier hatte sich das Eloxal an der Stütze schnell abgelöst. Die Stütze musste ich aussägen, danach kam eine Carbonstütze rein.
Also immer schön fetten und regelmässig die Stütze bewegen.

ray


----------



## losbub (20. November 2013)

Ich bin der Meinung man muss sich im klaren darüber sein Was der haupteinsatzzweck werden sollte, wie und wo man hauptsächlich unterwegs sein wird und dann ganau überlegen ob man unbedingt lieber günstig z.T. auch lieber erst mal billig (bsp. zum testen, insofern man keine anderen Möglichkeit hat) einkaufen möchte und dann in Umrüstung investieren möchte bzw. bereit dazu ist, oder gleich lieber etwas mehr investieren will und den evtl. auch einen höheren wiederverkaufswert berücksichtigen. In den meisten fällen glaube ich sowiso das man ein fatbike so schnell nicht gleich wieder hergeben will.


----------



## corra (20. November 2013)

losbub schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung man muss sich im klaren darüber sein Was der haupteinsatzzweck werden sollte, wie und wo man hauptsächlich unterwegs sein wird und dann ganau überlegen ob man unbedingt lieber günstig z.T. auch lieber erst mal billig (bsp. zum testen, insofern man keine anderen Möglichkeit hat) einkaufen möchte und dann in Umrüstung investieren möchte bzw. bereit dazu ist, oder gleich lieber etwas mehr investieren will und den evtl. auch einen höheren wiederverkaufswert berücksichtigen. In den meisten fällen glaube ich sowiso das man ein fatbike so schnell nicht gleich wieder hergeben will.



bei mir wahr es auch so habe dann das onone bestellt als rolling chasie 
und erstmal mit fundus teilen aufgebaut 

mitlerweile ist alles neu und mein tourer ist verkauft


----------



## losbub (20. November 2013)

Edith: verschoben/umgelagert in den laaber, fragen, vorschläge fred.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (20. November 2013)

Können wir die Unterhaltung nach drüben verlagern, da das ja sehr allgemeine Sachen sind?
Das hatte in letzter Zeit ganz gut geklappt und die einzelnen Fäden hatten sich etwas entwirrt.


----------



## losbub (20. November 2013)

kein Problem gerne, macht einer einen vorschlag wohin, ich bin jetzt aber erst mal weg, 
wegen, einkaufen, nach pumpenteilen schauen.

Habs jetzt verschoben, in den laaber, fragen, vorschläge fred ....... habe bzw. hatte noch etwas probleme mit der edietierfunktion und dem verschieben, bin noch am üben, jetzt hat`s geklappt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. November 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Können wir die Unterhaltung nach drüben verlagern, da das ja sehr allgemeine Sachen sind?
> Das hatte in letzter Zeit ganz gut geklappt und die einzelnen Fäden hatten sich etwas entwirrt.


----------



## zoomer (20. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Gewicht des Vorderrads vor Lochen der Felge: 1556 g (inclusive Textilklebeband über den Speichenlöchern)
> 
> Nabe: 240 g
> Felge, gelocht mit Lochdurchmesser 35 mm: 848 g
> ...



He !

Mir gehen da gute 100 g ab 
Dir wohl auch 



Speichen- und Nippelgewicht hört sich recht plausibel an,
bei der Nabe Vertraue ich dir auch (wäre dann ein sehr guter Wert),
dann ist die Felge unholy wohl eher 1100 g ?


----------



## scylla (20. November 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> He !
> 
> Mir gehen da gute 100 g ab
> Dir wohl auch



Is mir auch schon aufgefallen. Hat aber lang gedauert bis es einer merktâ¦ 
Entweder das schwarze Gewebeband Ã¼ber den Nippeln wiegt 100g (unwahrscheinlich) oder die KÃ¼chenwaage ist doch besser zum Kuchenbacken geeignet als zum Biketeile wiegen.


----------



## zoomer (20. November 2013)

Ja ich bedanke mich immer schon vor ich das Geschenk genau angeguckt hab 


Dann wird das mit den Kuchen aber auch nix ....

Weiss jetzt auch nicht ... altes Gesamtgewicht Netto (mit Klebeband) hab ich auch,
Speichen und Nippel passt.


Wie kommst Du auf die 250 g Lochersparniss ?
(Restmetall gewogen - dann wär noch was übrig für die Frässpur,
aber wohl eher nicht)


----------



## flensburger (20. November 2013)

Ich kann zum Thema Gewichtsersparnis durch "Löchern" der Fatty Originalfelge sagen, das es bei mir ca 135 Gramm pro Felge waren. Die Lochgrösse ist 30 mm. Ich werd das mit der Speichenspannung im Auge behalten. Ich hab bei der Gelegenheit auch Conti 26 FR Schläuche reingepackt, waren dann auch nochmal kanpp 290 Gramm pro Schlauch Ersparnis. Der Schlauch scheint wohl sinnvoll von der Größe/Volumen zu sein. Zum Eiern der Reifen kann ich berichten, das ich bei der Erstmontage der Reifen auf die Felge Montagepaste aus dem KFZ Bereich benutzt hab. Der Reifen saß dann TOP drin. Bei der zweiten Ausfahrt mit Luftdrücken um 0,6 bar und einem kleinem Bordsteindrop sackte der Reifen an einer Stelle in die Felge weg, Ei drin. Heute hab ich die Reifenkanten entfettet und die Reifen furztrocken aufgezogen, Beulen hab ich mit ein paar Spritzern Haushaltsbenzin und einem Kompressor und gut 2 bar Druck rausbekommen. Luftdruck ist jetzt wieder auf 0,7 abgesenkt. Ich hoffe, das bei der nächsten Ausfahrt mit niedrigem Druck der Reifen nicht wieder wandert...


----------



## duc-mo (20. November 2013)

2bar??? Ich glaub das hätte ich lieber sein gelassen!!!


----------



## zoomer (20. November 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du auf die 250 g Lochersparniss ?





Sorry 150 g waren's ...


Hmmh, hab jetzt keine Lust meine Rolle Duct Tape abzuwickeln,
aber das wiegt natürlich auch was ...

Ansonsten kommen mir die 240 g für die Nabe doch sehr wenig
vor, das ist ja so leicht wie meine Sun Ringlé mit 100 mm, fast
auf Hope Niveau ...


Kannst Du sie bitte noch mal ausspeichen und nachwiegen


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. November 2013)

Und beim originalen Gesamtgewicht waren nicht zufällig Tape UND Schnellspanner noch dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (20. November 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> 2bar??? Ich glaub das hätte ich lieber sein gelassen!!!





Äh, warum ?
Ab 2,0 Bar hüpft der Floater bei der On One Felge in den Sitz.
(Und bei 0,2 Bar von alleine wieder raus)


Ich fahre mindestens 0,5 Bar (vorne),
und damit schon etwas mehr als einen Randsteindrop.
Bei mir blieb er aber bisher immer drin, wenn er mal
eigerastet war.


----------



## flensburger (20. November 2013)

Wie gesagt, die 2 bar waren nur kurzfristig damit der Reifen sich richtig setzt. Da sehe ich absolut kein Problem drin  Fahren wollt ich mit dem Druck nun auch nicht


----------



## duc-mo (20. November 2013)

Es gibt genug Leute, denen bei knapp über 2bar schon die "normalen" Reifen von der Felge ploppen und bei den fetten Reifen hier, steckt deutlich mehr "Bumms" dahinter wenn man die auf 2bar bringt...


----------



## scylla (20. November 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Und beim originalen Gesamtgewicht waren nicht zufÃ¤llig Tape UND Schnellspanner noch dran?



nÃ¶, daran hatte ich auch erst gedacht.
Felge hab ich grad nochmal nachgewogen, die Waage zeigt immer noch 848 g.

Bei mir halten die Reifen auch nicht auf der On-One Felge. Selbst wenn sie sich im Keller setzen, aufm Trail sind die sofort wieder raus und eiern. Nate Ã¼brigens genauso wie Floater. Anfangs dachte ich, der Nate sei in der Hinsicht besser, aber da hatte ich noch mehr Luft drin.

Zum Felgenvergleich: 

Rolling Darryl: Reifen draufschmeiÃen (er geht leicht per Hand drauf, aber bleibt dann dort), Aufpumpen, fertig 

On-One Felge: Reifen draufschmeiÃenâ¦ Mist, geht an der anderen Seite wieder runter wÃ¤hrend man den Schlauch reinfummeltâ¦ Mann rufenâ¦ einer hÃ¤lt den Reifen fest, der andere pumptâ¦ Mist, der Reifen springt runter beim Aufpumpenâ¦ Luft ablassen, neu ausrichtenâ¦ einer drÃ¼ckt mit den Knien den Reifen an der einen Seite dran und hÃ¤lt mit den HÃ¤nden an einer anderen Seite fest, der andere pumptâ¦ Mist, Reifen schon wieder abgeflogenâ¦ Luft ablassen, neu ausrichtenâ¦ einer hÃ¤lt mit allen verfÃ¼gbaren KÃ¶rperteilen den Reifen irgendwie, der andere pumptâ¦ Mist, Ventil hat sich verzogen und Reifen eiertâ¦ das Ganze nochmalâ¦ nicht getraut den Luftdruck hochzujagen sonst springt der Reifen am Ende nochmal abâ¦ keine Lust mehr gehabt, Reifen eiert wie Sau, egal, muss halt so gehen 

Ob ich die Felgen als grundsolide bezeichnen wÃ¼rde? NÃ¶, das Gegenteil!
Auch wenn ich wahrscheinlich selbst mitschuld war, dass die eine Hops gegangen ist, aber das ist einfach ein Trauerspiel, vor allem wenn man den Vergleich daneben stehen hat, wie's anders gehen kann.
Sorry FlowinFlo


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. November 2013)

Meine Reifen springen auch bei 2,4bar noch nicht runter und ich muss mir beim Aufpumpen keine weiteren Hände wachsen lassen! 

Kein Problem Scylla! 



Wenn ich mal zu neuen Felgen und Speichen fürs Fatty greife, nehme ich vielleicht auch Laser, aber Surly wird nicht auf den Felgen stehen! Hach....


----------



## scylla (20. November 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Meine Reifen springen auch bei 2,4bar noch nicht runter und ich muss mir beim Aufpumpen keine weiteren Hände wachsen lassen!



Mit nem neuen Schlauch und neuen Reifen war das bei mir genauso. 
Aber wehe der Schlauch ist gebraucht, evtl etwas beulig, oder hat (ganzganz böse) etwa schon einen Flicken. Die Reifen/Karkasse scheinen auch nicht besser zu werden durch die Walkerei bei wenig Luftdruck. In Summe wird das mit jedem Tag Gebrauch immer "netter".
Wart nur, bis dein Fatty mal fahrbereit ist


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> In Summe wird das mit jedem Tag Gebrauch immer "netter".
> Wart nur, bis dein Fatty mal fahrbereit ist



Da muss ich ja die Nippel wieder etwas lösen!


----------



## zoomer (20. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> On-One Felge: Reifen draufschmeißen Mist, geht an der anderen Seite wieder runter während man den Schlauch reinfummelt Mann rufen einer hält den Reifen fest, der andere pumpt Mist, der Reifen springt runter beim Aufpumpen Luft ablassen, neu ausrichten einer drückt mit den Knien den Reifen an der einen Seite dran und hält mit den Händen an einer anderen Seite fest, der andere pumpt Mist, Reifen schon wieder abgeflogen Luft ablassen, neu ausrichten einer hält mit allen verfügbaren Körperteilen den Reifen irgendwie, der andere pumpt Mist, Ventil hat sich verzogen und Reifen eiert das Ganze nochmal nicht getraut den Luftdruck hochzujagen sonst springt der Reifen am Ende nochmal ab



Genau !!!

Es kann auch mal problemloser vonstatten gehen,
aber im Prinzip ist das Beschriebene eine perfekte Anleitung wie
man On One Fatty Räder montiert,
und sollte genau so bei jedem On One Radsatz mitgeliefert werden.






Suche immer noch die On One Nabengewichte.
Habe die Hintere mit 447 g im Fatty Dissection Thread gefunden (MTBR).

Komisch,
genau so schwer wie die Salsa Mukluk 2 
(Die Mukluk 3 wiegt gleich weit über 500 g)

Und das Duct Tape ggf. mit 28,x g
Kann das sein ?


----------



## Girl (21. November 2013)

Das Rolling Chassis gibts nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (21. November 2013)

Als ich mein Gebraucht-Rolling-Chassis bekommen hab, hatte der Erstbesitzer auch die reifen von den Felgen runter gemacht und ich musste die Floaters selbst montieren mit Schwalbe Schläuchen.

Die Probleme wie sie scylla beschreibt, hatte ich zum Glück nicht, obwohl ich mich schon gewundert hab, dass ich den Reifen über die felge werfen kann, wie nen Gummiring übers Stöckchen.

Beim Fahren gabs auch noch keine Probleme mit abspringenden Reifen, egal ob mit fast 2 bar (auf der ebenen Strasse probiert) oder mit 0,6 bar im Gelände (unter 0,6 lies sich die Fuhre nimmer lenken). Trotzdem wäre ich beruhigter wenn Felge und Reifen etwas satteren Kontakt hätten. Muss ja nicht gleich so sein wie bei HansDampf/FlowEX, aber so labberig, dass man denkt man hat nen zu grossen Reifen ist auch nix.

Ein Händler um die Ecke hat aber die MargeLite im Schaufenster stehen, falls es mal bressiert.


----------



## Bumble (21. November 2013)

stuhli schrieb:


> Ein Händler um die Ecke hat aber die MargeLite im Schaufenster stehen, falls es mal bressiert.



In Mannheim ? Was hat der sonst so an Surly Teilen da ?


----------



## stuhli (21. November 2013)

Kompletträder und Zubehör...neben Surly jetzt wohl auch Salsa.

guckst Du: http://derradladen.blogspot.de/

Das Sortiment unterscheidet sich meiner Meinung eh ein bisschen von den andren Bike-Läden, die ich so kenne. Kenn den Shop aber mehr von vorbeilaufen und mal das ein oder andere Kleinteil kaufen.

Als es bei mir damals um ein Neubike ging...ääähhh....verlief das Ganze ein bissl unglücklich....kam mir wie ein Bittsteller vor, wenn Du weisst was ich meine.


----------



## Bumble (21. November 2013)

Danke, werd mal reinschaun wenn ich das nächste mal in MA bin.


----------



## Machiavelli (21. November 2013)

Danke für die Antworten!

Bin gerade noch am überlegen, welche Rahmengröße ich nehmen soll. Da ich sehr gerne triale und von meinen Freeride HTs ausgehend würde ich zu 16 Zoll tendieren. Nur fahre ich bei meinen FR-HTs vorne 160mm, was ja schon einiges ausmacht, was Radstand usw. angeht.

Die Fatty-Gabel hat ja "nur" 470mm. Was 7,5cm weniger vorne entsprechen würde. Wie hoch bauen denn die Fatty Laufräder? Sprich Durchmesser mit Reifen.

Wäre nett, wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte.


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. November 2013)

Der Reifendurchmesser beträgt etwa 29,4" und da die Gabel nicht nachgibt,
nimmt sich das am Ende gar nicht so viel mit dem Radstand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (21. November 2013)

Letzte Ausbaustufe


----------



## dorfmann (21. November 2013)




----------



## Optimizer (22. November 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Danke, werd mal reinschaun wenn ich das nächste mal in MA bin.



Bin nächste Woche von Mi-Fr in Mannheim auf Weiterbildung und schau mir den Laden danach auch mal an.


----------



## Optimizer (22. November 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Letzte Ausbaustufe



Sehr schön. Ich finde das Fatty mit seinem doppelten Oberrohr immer wieder ein richtig einzigartiges Sahnestückchen...ähh...Muffinteilchen!


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. November 2013)

Sehr schöne Bilder, @zoomer! 
Es fällt dabei auf, dass das Schlimme am Fatty das Reinorange auf dem Perlweiß ist... bzw. war.


----------



## jmr-biking (22. November 2013)

@ zoomer: Schöne Bilder! Wie hast du die Decals weg gemacht? Lackiert, oder foliert?


----------



## stuhli (22. November 2013)

Stimmt....ohne das viel orange siehts besser aus, obwohl mir die Farbe orange ja gefällt.


----------



## rayc (22. November 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @ zoomer: Schöne Bilder! Wie hast du die Decals weg gemacht? Lackiert, oder foliert?



Finde es undecaled auch besser, also @zoomer Butter bei de Fische!
Wie hast du das gemacht?

ray


----------



## jmr-biking (22. November 2013)

Mir ist da grad eine Idee gekommen. 

Vielleicht könnte man das mit Foliatec Sprühfolie leicht realisieren?

Klick oder Klick


----------



## corra (22. November 2013)

das sprüh zeug ist schon am auto ******** würde ich mir nie aufs rad machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (22. November 2013)

OK, ich hab da keine Erfahrung damit. Ich bin aus dem Alter raus, wo man sein Auto noch mit sowas tuned. Und früher gab`s sowas noch nicht.


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. November 2013)

Girl schrieb:


> Das Rolling Chassis gibts nicht mehr



Lieferprobleme die Reifen betreffend. Daher sind die Bundles momentan aus.


----------



## Girl (22. November 2013)

Puhhhhh, Glück gehabt.

Hab die zwar zwei mal angeschrieben bis jetzt keine Rückinfo.
Würde ja auch schon bestellen bzw. könnten die auch paar Euro vom Preis für die Reifen runtergehen und ich bestell gleich paar Nate.


----------



## Ampelhasser (22. November 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Letzte Ausbaustufe



Diese Aussage habe ich im Zusammenhang mit einem Rad noch nie gehört. Da ist immer was zu basteln

Ampel


----------



## losbub (22. November 2013)

@ girl
pass auf welche nate du dir bestellst die 27 bzw. 120tpi, lass dich hier beraten, soweit noch nicht passiert, ich hatte noch keine praktische Vergleichsmöglichkeit
ich selber habe v+h den nate 120tpi drauf (ab werk)


----------



## Girl (22. November 2013)

Danke, würde für vorn den 120er nehmen und hinten den 27er.

Hab grad bei On-One nachgesehen, die einzelnen Reifen sind lieferbar.
Ist aber auch komisch das die auf Mails nicht reagieren (seit 30h) jetzt wo ich es bestellen will.


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. November 2013)

Girl schrieb:


> Hab grad bei On-One nachgesehen, die einzelnen Reifen sind lieferbar.



Hm, sonderbar. Jedenfalls habe ich die Info mit dem Bundle von mtbr.


----------



## Girl (22. November 2013)

Reicht eigentlich bei einem KB und 11-36 hinten ein DH-Schaltwerk, bzw. ein kurzer Käfig?
Mir gehts um das Abspringen der Kette und das schlagen auf die Kettenstrebe.


----------



## stuhli (22. November 2013)

Das Shimano ZEE Schaltwerk hat nen kurzen Käfig und funktioniert prima.
Hab vorne 32 und hinten 11-36 mit ner Kettenlänge von 110 Gliedern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (22. November 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Finde es undecaled auch besser, also @zoomer Butter bei de Fische!
> Wie hast du das gemacht?
> 
> ray



Nur weisse, glänzende Dekofolie.

Man sieht natürlich die Kanten und es scheint auch ganz leicht durch.
(Schwarz hab ich natürlich auch jede Menge mit Folien und Edding
kaschiert.
Die orangen Reifen Logos sind abgeschliffen, da gingen aber ein
paar der TPI's drauf 

Jetzt sollten die orangen Spritzer doch auch noch weg.
Ist nur etwas doof so eine grosse Fläche an einem Stück zu bekleben.
Wegen Schweissnähten, Flaschenhalterschrauben und Zughaltern ...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. November 2013)

Und ich habe gerade noch ein wenig Orange nachgelegt...  







Live sehen die ESI in Orange suuuuper aus. Ich musste Sie dranmachen!
Einen Satz habe ich noch an Lager. Wenn die dann auch durch sind, kommen vielleicht wieder schwarze Griffe ran.

Inzwischen sind auch die Züge angepasst....  

Alles Klemmschellenschrauben sind jetzt schwarz und eine XT Trail wurde montiert.


----------



## Vighor (22. November 2013)

Das Fatty wird jetzt mit X5 2x10 zum selben Preis geliefert (Die alte 1x10 variante ist auch noch Lieferbar) .. Details auf der On-One Seite


----------



## dopero (22. November 2013)

Vighor schrieb:


> Das Fatty wird jetzt mit X5 2x10 zum selben Preis geliefert (Die alte 1x10 variante ist auch noch Lieferbar) .. Details auf der On-One Seite



Schon mal ein Anfang.
Soll ich noch auf eine hübsche Gabel warten, oder könnt ihr mir eine zum Nachrüsten mit einem vernünftigen Preis empfehlen?


----------



## jmr-biking (22. November 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Lieferprobleme die Reifen betreffend. Daher sind die Bundles momentan aus.



Dafür gibt es jetzt ein Rahmen/Gabel/Steuersatz Bundle. Auch ganz nett, wer den LRS nicht möchte. 

http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/ZXOOFFFAT/

*@ Taunusteufel:* Schöne Griffe!  Meine sind leider schon von schwarzen Handschuhen ziemlich abgegriffen. Sieht nicht mehr ganz so schön aus wie bei dir. Müsste sie mal waschen.

By the way: Ed Oxley war auch wieder unterwegs: 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/57949235"]Video[/ame]

Ach ne, ist ein altes Video... trotzdem gut und passend zur kommenden Jahreszeit.


----------



## gnss (24. November 2013)

Was für einen Adapter benötige ich denn um eine 180er Scheibe an die Fatty-Forke zu dengeln? So einen wie man normalerweise für IS-Rahmen nimmt, um eine 160er zu montieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (24. November 2013)

IS auf PM für 180mm, japp.


----------



## Girl (25. November 2013)

Jetzt wo es kein Rolling Chassis mehr gibt, macht es Ã¼berhaut noch Sinn das Fatty zu kaufen oder gleich was gescheites?
Rahmenset 414â¬
LRS 355â¬

Da kann man jetzt gleich ein Salsa Mukluk mit einem schicken LRS kaufen, so viel Teurer wirds nicht.

Von Onone kommt auch keine Antwort auf meine Anfrage.

Schade


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. November 2013)

Ich kann dir sagen, wieso die dir nicht antworten!


----------



## Girl (25. November 2013)

Ist ja oki, sollen auch ihren Spass haben, aber ich will endlich mein gespartes Geld loswerden  sonst muss ich weitersparen für was anderes schickes fettes


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. November 2013)

Vielleicht sind auch die Carbongabeln schon im Zulauf und die stellen 
die neue Gabeloption zuerst beim Rolling Chassis ein....


----------



## Girl (25. November 2013)

Das hatte ich auch schon gehoft.
Manchmal macht es Sinn noch einen Tag zu warten und manchmal nicht.


----------



## stubenhocker (25. November 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich kann dir sagen, wieso die dir nicht antworten!


 
Der Link geht auf eine Veranstaltung, die im Februar 2013 stattfand.


----------



## stubenhocker (25. November 2013)

Girl schrieb:


> Jetzt wo es kein Rolling Chassis mehr gibt, macht es überhaut noch Sinn das Fatty zu kaufen oder gleich was gescheites?
> Rahmenset 414
> LRS 355
> 
> Da kann man jetzt gleich ein Salsa Mukluk mit einem schicken LRS kaufen, so viel Teurer wirds nicht.


 

Da rechne bitte nochmal nach. Ein Salsa "mit einem schicken LRS" dürfte deutlich teurer sein als das OnOne Fatty als Komplettrad. 
Ich habe mir ein Mukluk-Rahmenset mit dem OnOne-LRS, gekauften Mittelklasse- und vorhandenen Teilen aufgebaut und bin bei ca. 1200 gelandet.
Alex


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. November 2013)

Hast Recht! Wieso erscheint das dann am rechten Bildrand wie eine Top News? 

Naja, bis Februar ist´s ja nicht mehr lang hin...


----------



## Girl (25. November 2013)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Da rechne bitte nochmal nach. Ein Salsa "mit einem schicken LRS" dürfte deutlich teurer sein als das OnOne Fatty als Komplettrad.
> Ich habe mir ein Mukluk-Rahmenset mit dem OnOne-LRS, gekauften Mittelklasse- und vorhandenen Teilen aufgebaut und bin bei ca. 1200 gelandet.
> Alex



Es wird halt immer bereichtet das der LRS nicht so prall sei.
Rahmenset würde ca. 150 mehr kosten. 
LRS: Felgen 200, Speichen 100, Hopenaben 300 = ca. 600  "250 Mehrkosten"
Wäre ich bei ca. 400 mehr.
Habe aber eine deutlich bessere Qualität beim LRS und einen "wertigeren" Rahmen

Das Komplettrad würde ich nicht kaufen wollen, kann mit den Teilen nichts anfangen.

So ist meine Rechung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (25. November 2013)

Girl schrieb:


> Jetzt wo es kein Rolling Chassis mehr gibt, macht es überhaut noch Sinn das Fatty zu kaufen oder gleich was gescheites?



warum ist das Fatty nichts gescheites?
Wenn du so denkst, kannst du in der Tat gleich was anderes nehmen...

Ich finde das neue Bundle Angebot gut 
Da sind nur noch die Teile enthalten, die ich für mich eh schon als "gescheit" identifiziert habe.


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. November 2013)

Girl schrieb:


> So ist meine Rechung.



In der Rechnung fehlen aber noch Reifen, Schläuche, Felgendbänder 
und der Aufbau für deinen zusammengestellten LRS.


----------



## stubenhocker (25. November 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> In der Rechnung fehlen aber noch Reifen, Schläuche, Felgendbänder
> und der Aufbau für deinen zusammengestellten LRS.


 
+Nippel + Schnellspanner


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. November 2013)

..., die bei den Naben dabei sind. 

Nippel bekomme ich meist zu den Speichen im Set dazu.


----------



## Girl (25. November 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> In der Rechnung fehlen aber noch Reifen, Schläuche, Felgendbänder
> und der Aufbau für deinen zusammengestellten LRS.



Reifen: Die Floaters sollten gegen Nate getauscht werden, wurde mir geraten wenn ich Griff haben möchte.
Schläuche: Wurden mir DH-Schläuche ans Herz gelegt.
Felgenband: Kleinmaterial
Aufbau: Heimarbeit (Kleinmaterial  )


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. November 2013)

Der Spatz in der Hand und so... 

Die Nates und Dh Schläuche sind zweifelsfrei besser, aber du solltest schon so ehrlich sein und anerkennen,
dass beim On One Bundle Reifen dabei sind, die dich bei Surly das Doppelte kosten (und es auch wert sind),
egal was davon du später tauschst.


----------



## tommybgoode (25. November 2013)

Ich kann das gut verstehen. Die Rechnung stimmt so zwar nicht ganz.
Aber ich versuche auch gerade mir den Kauf eines Fatbikes schönzurechnen 

Was mich auch noch zurückschrecken lässt: Meine Fatbike-Erfahrung beschränkt sich auf ca.. 200m.
Gibt es evtl. irgendwo im Raum Pfälzer Wald oder HD jemanden, der mich mal kurz auf sein On One setzen lassen würde? Vielleicht sogar im Wald? Vielleicht sogar ein paar Meter echter Trail? Wäre auch ganz vorsichtig


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. November 2013)

Verstehen kann ich es auch, nur wollte ich das als Hilfe für stille Mitleser,
die ähnlich "rechnen", gerade rücken. 

Deine Anfrage für eine Probefahrt kannst du in diesen Thread verschieben, damit das nicht unter die Räder kommt.


----------



## scylla (25. November 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ich kann das gut verstehen. Die Rechnung stimmt so zwar nicht ganz.
> Aber ich versuche auch gerade mir den Kauf eines Fatbikes schönzurechnen
> 
> Was mich auch noch zurückschrecken lässt: Meine Fatbike-Erfahrung beschränkt sich auf ca.. 200m.
> Gibt es evtl. irgendwo im Raum Pfälzer Wald oder HD jemanden, der mich mal kurz auf sein On One setzen lassen würde? Vielleicht sogar im Wald? Vielleicht sogar ein paar Meter echter Trail? Wäre auch ganz vorsichtig



hier mitfahren
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=661527


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (25. November 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Der Spatz in der Hand und so...
> 
> Die Nates und Dh Schläuche sind zweifelsfrei besser, aber du solltest schon so ehrlich sein und anerkennen,
> dass beim On One Bundle Reifen dabei sind, die dich bei Surly das Doppelte kosten (und es auch wert sind),
> egal was davon du später tauschst.



Wenn es das Bundle lieferbar wäre wäre das ok. Es wird so wie ich die Antwort heute bekommen habe um die Weihnachtszeit lieferbar sein.


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. November 2013)

Da lassen die sich aber echt Zeit!


----------



## Girl (25. November 2013)

Frag mich mal  ihr rollt ja schon auf den fetten Reifen.
Aber die Vorfreude ist bekanntlich die schönste Freude.


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. November 2013)

Ähm... meine Vorfreude wird auch noch etwas strapaziert! 
Wir leiden da gemeinsam.


----------



## tommybgoode (25. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> hier mitfahren
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=661527



Das wäre eigentlich super. Aber leider muss ich an dem Tag von 9-13 Uhr arbeiten. Vielleicht kann ich ja mit der Familie einen Ausflug zum Totenkopf machen und hoffen, dass ihr da zu der Zeit vorbeikommt. Totenkopf einen Trail hoch Richtung Hohe Loog und wieder runter würde mir als Erfahrung auch schon vollkommen reichen. Ansonsten schreib ich mal dort weiter, damit das hier nicht zu OT wird.


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. November 2013)

Und die Familie bleibt als Pfand zurück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (26. November 2013)

wer die diskussion zum tretlager/zur kurbel / zur innenachse usw. sucht: die habe ich hierhin verschoben. sollte ich etwas übersehen haben, bitte pn an mich, danke


----------



## tommybgoode (26. November 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Und die Familie bleibt als Pfand zurück!


Genau, aber ich habe eh Zweifel, ob das zeitlich alles so hinhaut.

Aber was anderes (ich bin mit dem Gedanken ob oder ob nicht eh schon fast durch ):

Anscheinend hat fast keiner hier das Komplettrad genommen, sondern fast alle das Rolling Chassis Bundle. Leider ist das ja im Moment nicht lieferbar, aber das Komplettrad in der 2x10 Variante anscheinend schon. Und durch gefühlte 83754937 Beiträge welches Schaltwerk mit welcher Schaltkombi gut geht, ob 1/2-fach, welches Innenlager zu welcher Kurbel passt und ob es diese Kurbel dann auch 2fach oder nur 1fach gibt, welche Kefü dann passt ... überlege ich, ob ich nicht vielleicht tatsächlich das (direkt lieferbare) Komplettrad nehme und dann evtl. im Lauf der Zeit noch optimiere was optimiert werden muss.

Andererseits scheinen die Leute hier eher vom Komplettrad abzuraten. Die Bremse würde ich sicher gegen eine SLX tauschen, da ich an allen Rädern Shimano-Bremsen haben möchte.
Aber ansonsten ist das Komplettrad doch eigentlich nicht verkehrt, oder?
Gut, die X5-Gruppe ist jetzt nicht gerade die High-End-Gruppe. Und das Schaltwerk ist nicht gedämpft, was für ein ungefedertes Rad bestimmt nicht schlecht wäre.
Hmm, ihr seht, ich bin da noch etwas unsicher, ob man mit dem Komplettrad erst mal glücklich sein kann. Langfristig optimieren ist nicht das Problem. Nur wäre es doof, wenn man direkt die Hälfte tauschen muss, weil das gar nicht funktioniert.

Und noch was: Alle warten anscheinend sehnsüchtig auf die Carbongabel. Geht es da nur ums Gewicht oder stört euch einfach die Optik? Ich finde die Originalgabel eigentlich sogar ganz schön und das Gewicht wäre mich nicht so wichtig. Oder erhofft ihr euch etwas Flex und Dämpfung dadurch? Ist ja im Rennradbereich so. Falls die Carbongabel richtige Vorteile bringt würde ich vielleicht auch noch warten. So viel teurer dürfte das Set oder Komplettrad dadurch nicht werden.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## zoomer (27. November 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Anscheinend hat fast keiner hier das Komplettrad genommen, sondern fast alle das Rolling Chassis Bundle ...... ob ich nicht vielleicht tatsächlich das (direkt lieferbare) Komplettrad nehme und dann evtl. im Lauf der Zeit noch optimiere was optimiert werden muss.
> 
> Andererseits scheinen die Leute hier eher vom Komplettrad abzuraten ......
> Aber ansonsten ist das Komplettrad doch eigentlich nicht verkehrt, oder?




Ich auch Bundle.

Weil ich noch einige alte Teile in der Kiste hatte ...
aber erst als ich mir sicher war dass ich die noch fehlenden Fatbiketeile
wie Kurbel und Kettenführung auch her bekomme.
War auch etwas billiger als das Komplettrad.

Allerdings sind die alten Teile inzwischen doch ersetzt worden 


Nein, das Komplettangebot ist alles andere als verkehrt.
Die Schaltung sieht auch gut aus und scheint ja prima zu funktionieren.
Gut die Bremsen






tommybgoode schrieb:


> Und noch was: Alle warten anscheinend sehnsüchtig auf die Carbongabel. Geht es da nur ums Gewicht oder stört euch einfach die Optik?



Hauptsächlich wegen der Optik der segmentierten Stahlgabel im Alurahmen,
da nimmt man den Gewichtsvorteil gerne mal mit.


----------



## stubenhocker (27. November 2013)

Ich finde das Komplettrad als günstigen Einstieg absolut okay! Wer keine Teile zu liegen und wenig Lust aufs Basteln hat ist damit sehr gut bedient.
Alex


----------



## scylla (27. November 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Genau, aber ich habe eh Zweifel, ob das zeitlich alles so hinhaut.



Ist halt schwierig, sich unterwegs zu treffen.
Ich könnte dir meine Handynummer per PN schicken, dann kannst du Samstag nach der Arbeit mal durchklingeln und gucken, wo wir gerade sind, bzw. ob's sich für dich lohnt zum Totenkopf zu fahren. Dann wäre die zeitliche Unsicherheit zumindest auf +- 1/2 Stunde einzugrenzen.



tommybgoode schrieb:


> Und noch was: Alle warten anscheinend sehnsüchtig auf die Carbongabel. Geht es da nur ums Gewicht oder stört euch einfach die Optik? Ich finde die Originalgabel eigentlich sogar ganz schön und das Gewicht wäre mich nicht so wichtig. Oder erhofft ihr euch etwas Flex und Dämpfung dadurch? Ist ja im Rennradbereich so. Falls die Carbongabel richtige Vorteile bringt würde ich vielleicht auch noch warten. So viel teurer dürfte das Set oder Komplettrad dadurch nicht werden.
> 
> Gruß, Tom



Carbongabel wegen Optik (ich finde den Übergang des tapered Steuerrohrs zu der schmalen Stahlgabel grauenhaft, das kann ich immer noch nicht anschauen ohne die Augen zu verdrehen) und wegen Gewicht (die Stahlgabel wiegt soviel wie eine leichte CC-Federgabel). Wenn dich das beides nicht stört, spricht nichts gegen die Stahlgabel.

Ob man von einem potentiell besseren Flex einer Carbongabel im Vergleich zu einer Stahlgabel bei den Reifendimensionen wirklich was mitkriegen würde, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## corra (27. November 2013)

ich will die carbon wegen der oben angesprochennen optik finde die originale total hässlich


----------



## gnss (27. November 2013)

Man könnte mi ein wenig Matsch oder Schnee einen schöneren Übergang modellieren.


----------



## mtbhb (27. November 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Genau, aber ich habe eh Zweifel, ob das zeitlich alles so hinhaut.
> 
> Aber was anderes (ich bin mit dem Gedanken ob oder ob nicht eh schon fast durch ):
> 
> ...



Also, ich habe das Komplettrad gekauft. Bis auf einen anderen Vorbau (wie bei allen meinen Rädern) ist alles noch so wie aus dem Laden. Da änder ich auch so schnell nichts dran. Bin sogar mit den Reifen zufrieden.


----------



## jmr-biking (27. November 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Anscheinend hat fast keiner hier das Komplettrad genommen, sondern fast alle das Rolling Chassis Bundle...
> Aber ansonsten ist das Komplettrad doch eigentlich nicht verkehrt, oder?
> 
> Gruß, Tom



Ich habe mir das Rolling Chassis genommen, weil ich so wie du erst mal schauen möchte, ob ein Fatty überhaupt zu mir passt. Günstiger ist der Einstieg in die Fatbike Welt kaum nirgends. 2. Grund für das Chassis war, ich wollte mal wieder ein Bike nach meinen Wünschen selbst zusammen schrauben. Macht viel mehr Spaß, als in den Laden zu gehen und ein Bike von der Stange zu kaufen. 
Aufgrund der höherwertigeren Teile an meinen Fatty hat mich das Projekt so wie es jetzt da steht gut 1800  gekostet. Aber mein Gedanke war halt, dass ich die Komponenten auch für andere Bikes benutzen kann, sollte mir das Fatty nicht zusagen. 
Nur die Kurbel und Lager sind ja eher Fatty spezifisch. Aber auch die wären bei einem evtl. Verkauf bestimmt schnell weg gegangen.
Auf die Carbon-Gabel warte ich auch. Die Gründe sind die Gleichen, die hier schon genannt wurden. 

Das momentan angebotene Komplettrad ist meiner Meinung nach grundsolide und völlig ausreichend für den Einstieg ins Fatbike fahren. Ne SLX-Bremse kostet im Internet nicht die Welt und die Avid DB3 kannst du für ein paar Euro neuwertig verkaufen. 
Die Sram X5 Schaltung funktioniert ganz gut und unterscheidet sich bis auf ein paar kleine Features nur gewichtsmäßig von den höherwertigeren Schaltungen. Es muss ja nicht immer X9 oder X0 drauf stehen. 

Sollte dir das Fatbike zusagen, fängst du eh früher oder später an zu tunen. Alles andere wäre nicht normal. 






Und zum Schluss noch ein "dämlich in die Kamera guck"-Bild.


----------



## Girl (27. November 2013)

Liefertermin Rolling Chassis:

"I've just spoken with sales who have advised that this will be back on sale in 3-4 weeks time. It is a stock issue and supplier issue that has forced the removal of the bundle from sale."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (27. November 2013)

Hi,

vielen, vielen Dank!!!

So wünscht man sich die Antworten. Schnell, zahlreich, konstruktiv 

Meine Bestellung ist raus und nach einem Telefonat konnte ich auch noch ein paar Optionen ändern:
- Bremse ist XT für 120,- Aufpreis. Die SLX hatten die nicht. Und da ich für die Avid nicht viel bekommen hätte finde ich das so jetzt auch OK. So weiß ich auch, dass der Adapter direkt passt.
- Lenker wollte ich weiß. Kein Aufpreis
- Vorbau kürzer in 50mm natürlich auch ohne Aufpreis

Ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten gingen nicht, weil die Teile nicht lieferbar waren. Aber macht nix. Das kann sich über die Zeit noch ändern, oder auch nicht... mal schauen.

Danke an scylla für das Angebot. Aber jetzt ist es durch. Das hätte bei mir wahrscheinlich auch so nicht geklappt, oder nur mit viel Umstand. Schade eigentlich. Ich muss nur einmal im Jahr Samstags arbeiten, und dann gerade diesen...

Der Übergang bei der Gabel zum Rahmen ist tatsächlich nicht schön. Aber die Gabel an sich finde ich irgendwie cool. Aber ist ja gut, dass da die Geschmäcker unterschiedlich sind. Die Modellierung mit Schnee wird dann angegangen 

Sodele, dann warte ich noch 2-3 Wochen und dann gibt es im Pfälzer Wald und um Heidelberg noch ein Fatty mehr 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## rayc (27. November 2013)

Jetzt kannst du mit Vorfreude auf Weihnachten warten, du weißt ja schon was unterm Baum liegen wird. 

ray


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. November 2013)

Eine schöne Tradition wäre es auch, den Baum unters Fatbike zu legen. 

Glückwunsch zur Bestellung!


----------



## jmr-biking (27. November 2013)

Na also, geht doch! Bald wieder ein Fatty mehr. Vorfreude ist zwar die schönste Freude, aber ich freu mich jetzt jedesmal, wenn ich mit Fatty auf Tour gehe.


----------



## stuhli (27. November 2013)

@tommybgoode .... in Mannheim bin ich noch der Einzige. Bin ja daher froh nimmer in Speyer zu wohnen   Obwohl Speyer eine herrliche Stadt ist und ich ab und an gerne mal nen Tag dort verbringe. 

Gute Wahl und sinnvolle Upgrades übrigens.


----------



## zoomer (27. November 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Meine Bestellung ist raus und nach einem Telefonat konnte ich auch noch ein paar Optionen ändern:
> - Bremse ist XT für 120,- Aufpreis. Die SLX hatten die nicht. Und da ich für die Avid nicht viel bekommen hätte finde ich das so jetzt auch OK. So weiß ich auch, dass der Adapter direkt passt.
> - Lenker wollte ich weiß. Kein Aufpreis
> - Vorbau kürzer in 50mm natürlich auch ohne Aufpreis
> ...




Ach,
wenn ich das gewusst hätte .....


Aber, ach nee,
dann hätte ich ja 2 Wochen länger warten müssen und hätte es
nicht selbst aufbauen dürfen.


----------



## Optimizer (27. November 2013)

corra schrieb:


> ich will die carbon wegen der oben angesprochennen optik finde die originale total hässlich



Schön, dass es unterschiedliche Geschmäcker gibt. Ich finde die Stahlgabel geil...


----------



## Alpine Maschine (27. November 2013)

Brrr, ne, da kann ich scylla und corra schon verstehen ...

tommybgoode, die X.5 hast du gelassen? Ich fand bisher schon die X.7 gruselig zu fahren ...


----------



## scylla (27. November 2013)

@tommybgoode
viel Spaß mit dem Fatty wünsch ich schon mal im Voraus 
Hast eine gute Wahl getroffen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubation (27. November 2013)

So das Fätte wird mit Ausrüstung zu Fätt um mit der aktuellen Übersetzung gescheit im Schnee bergauf zu kommen. ( so die Theorie ) 

Ich muss daran was ändern, cnc bietet aktuell die Holzfellerkurbeln saugünstig an.

Jetzt gilt es aber noch die Frage des Umwerfers zu klären, ich komme mit den ganzen Standards leider nicht ganz so zu recht. Ich war im Frühjahr froh meine anderen beiden Räder auf zweifach umgerüstet zu haben. 

Kann ich folgenden Umwerfer am Fatty verwenden: 

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=4027

Oder müsste ich doch eine Bestellung in Dresden aufgeben und den holen: 

http://www.bike24.de/p128594.html

Vielen Dank schon mal vorab für eure Hilfe. 


Thomas


----------



## tommybgoode (27. November 2013)

<zitatorgie>



rayc schrieb:


> Jetzt kannst du mit Vorfreude auf Weihnachten warten, du weißt ja schon was unterm Baum liegen wird.
> 
> ray


Eigentlich unter dem Geburtstagsbaum. Diverse Gutscheine zu meinem Geburtstag brachten mich überhaupt erst auf die ernsthafte Idee mir ein Fatty zu kaufen. Hmm, was wünsche ich mir denn dann zu Weihnachten ? ...



FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Eine schöne Tradition wäre es auch, den Baum unters Fatbike zu legen.






jmr-biking schrieb:


> Na also, geht doch! Bald wieder ein Fatty mehr. Vorfreude ist zwar die schönste Freude, aber ich freu mich jetzt jedesmal, wenn ich mit Fatty auf Tour gehe.


Ja, Vorfreude ist schön, aber die Fahrfreude ist mir dann doch lieber. Meine Schwiegereltern wohnen in Daun. Vielleicht sieht man sich da ja mal sogar.



stuhli schrieb:


> @_tommybgoode_ .... in Mannheim bin ich noch der Einzige. Bin ja daher froh nimmer in Speyer zu wohnen   Obwohl Speyer eine herrliche Stadt ist und ich ab und an gerne mal nen Tag dort verbringe.
> 
> Gute Wahl und sinnvolle Upgrades übrigens.


In Speyer müsste ich soweit ich weiß noch der erste sein. Aber @lomo hat glaube ich so an die 78 Räder. Bei dem könnte ich mir das auch noch vorstellen. Dann aber als Singlespeed 



zoomer schrieb:


> Ach,
> wenn ich das gewusst hätte .....
> 
> 
> ...


Tja, bei mir wäre die Wartezeit gerade umgekehrt gewesen. Und den Aufbau hätte ich auch nicht einfach so nebenher gemacht.



Optimizer schrieb:


> Schön, dass es unterschiedliche Geschmäcker gibt. Ich finde die Stahlgabel geil...


Jo, mir Pälzer hald. Mir wissen was gut is.



Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> tommybgoode, die X.5 hast du gelassen? Ich fand bisher schon die X.7 gruselig zu fahren ...


Ja, die probier ich jetzt einfach mal. Die hätte ich bei einem Upgrade quasi nicht angerechnet bekommen, denke ich.
Und für mich interessante Alternativen waren nicht mehr lieferbar oder viel teurer.



scylla schrieb:


> @_tommybgoode_
> viel Spaß mit dem Fatty wünsch ich schon mal im Voraus
> Hast eine gute Wahl getroffen!


Danke. Ich glaub den werd ich haben 
</zitatorgie>


----------



## scylla (27. November 2013)

cubation schrieb:


> So das Fätte wird mit Ausrüstung zu Fätt um mit der aktuellen Übersetzung gescheit im Schnee bergauf zu kommen. ( so die Theorie )
> 
> Ich muss daran was ändern, cnc bietet aktuell die Holzfellerkurbeln saugünstig an.
> 
> ...




Beide suboptimal bis total doof. Du darfst das 100mm Tretlager nicht vergessen!
Ich hab so einen Schellenumwerfer (SLX 3fach down swing) auch mal probiert. Man bekommt es so eingestellt, das es schaltet. Dazu muss man die äußeren beiden "Positionen" verwenden, wenn die beiden Kettenblätter an der 3fach Kurbel an den inneren beiden Positionen montiert sind. Zusätzlich muss der Umwerfer penibelst in der Höhe eingestellt werden und leicht schräg zum Kettenblatt laufen.
Damit kann man dann auf bestimmten Gängen an der Kassette vorne irgendwie schalten, wenn keine Last drauf ist, und man den Trigger gaaanz lange und fest durchdrückt. Toll ist das nicht und macht wenig Spaß.
Ich hab mir dann doch den Problem Solvers Direct Mount Adaper für 100mm Tretlager und einen Direct Mount Umwerfer gegönnt. Jetzt schaltet's gut


----------



## cubation (27. November 2013)

Houston wir haben ein Problem! 

Der Adapter wurde mir schon von @titzy empfohlen, ist aber aktuell genauso wenig lieferbar wie das Mirfe Ritzel. Nur als 3 Fach Variante soll es den bei bike components in den nächsten Wochen wieder geben. Aber dann könnte ich genauso gut in Canada bestellen . Die Zeit habe ich aber leider nicht mehr. 

Ich sehe gerade On One nutzt auch diesen Adapter am neuen 2Fach Fatty oder !? 

Gebe es noch die Möglichkeit generell das kleine 24 Blatt zu fahren oder unterwegs per Hand die Ketten umzulegen, was sich aber mit der Kettenführung nicht vertragen wird. 

Bekomme ich die Kettenführung denn auf das kleinere Blatt eingestellt? Ich würde nur ungern im Harz anfange zu schieben, wenn man eigentlich noch fahren könnte. Und da ich nicht nur ne 2 h Tour plane, muss ich mit den Kräften haushalten.  


Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (27. November 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ja, Vorfreude ist schön, aber die Fahrfreude ist mir dann doch lieber. Meine Schwiegereltern wohnen in Daun. Vielleicht sieht man sich da ja mal sogar.



Ich wohne in der Nähe von Hillesheim und bin oft Rund um Daun unterwegs. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist also zumindest schon mal da.


----------



## tommybgoode (27. November 2013)

Ja, das kommt mir doch alles sehr bekannt vor. Lieserpfad ist echt schön. Und ein Teil der Wege um die Maare auch. Nur regnen darfs dort nicht. Da bin ich verwöhnt vom Pfälzer-Wald-Boden. Der saugt (fast) alles auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (27. November 2013)

cubation schrieb:


> Gebe es noch die Möglichkeit generell das kleine 24 Blatt zu fahren oder unterwegs per Hand die Ketten umzulegen, was sich aber mit der Kettenführung nicht vertragen wird.
> 
> Bekomme ich die Kettenführung denn auf das kleinere Blatt eingestellt? Ich würde nur ungern im Harz anfange zu schieben, wenn man eigentlich noch fahren könnte. Und da ich nicht nur ne 2 h Tour plane, muss ich mit den Kräften haushalten.


Eine Möglichkeit wäre ein E-Type Umwerfer, wobei man den wohl irgendwie verdrehsicher am Rahmen fixieren muss.
Andere Möglichkeit wäre ein narrow-wide-Kettenblatt, das geht auch ohne Kettenführung. Ich weiß aber ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie leicht sich die Kette da abheben lässt.


----------



## jmr-biking (27. November 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ja, das kommt mir doch alles sehr bekannt vor. Lieserpfad ist echt schön. Und ein Teil der Wege um die Maare auch. Nur regnen darfs dort nicht. Da bin ich verwöhnt vom Pfälzer-Wald-Boden. Der saugt (fast) alles auf.



Na ja, den Pfälzer Wald kenne ich seit diesem Jahr auch anders. Sand im Getriebe, an den Klamotten und in den Zähnen. Der Pfälzer-Wald-Boden saugt alles auf und pappt anschließend an allem rum. 





Sorry für`s OT!


----------



## Optimizer (27. November 2013)

Lieber schbääd als niie: Alles Gude zum fädde Pälzer.

Und wenn der lomo deine Ausführungen liest.....


----------



## tommybgoode (27. November 2013)

märcä, isch frää mich wie äh klä kind. unn danke fer dei bildelscher im annerre frett. ohne die hedd ich vum on wan ga nix gewisst. un shualie un die annere wären mer zu deier gewese.


----------



## scylla (27. November 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Na ja, den Pfälzer Wald kenne ich seit diesem Jahr auch anders. Sand ... in den Zähnen.



sag bloß, in der Hütte war der Saumagen aus


----------



## scylla (27. November 2013)

cubation schrieb:


> Houston wir haben ein Problem!



Querzitat, vielleicht hilft's ja weiter:



Langsamraser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> weils gefragt wurde: Also ich hab eine FSA-ISIS-Lager drinnen, kombiniert mit einer Race Face Next Carbonkurbel (ok, das muss nicht wirklich beim Fatty, aber gabs günstig in der Bucht, und ISIS-Kram ist ja nicht mehr so häufig) in 3-fach. Ich hab ein 20er (ist 'ne 5-Arm-Kurbel, da geht das) (damit kommt mann easy jeden Berg hoch), ein 32er und ein 44er (so groß muss auch nicht wirklich, aber lag halt rum), dazu einen XT-E-Type Umwerfer (das sind die mit Befestigung am Tretlager) mit Aluplatte (XTR-E-Type mit Carbonplatte ist zu labbrig), das ganze ein bissle vorgespannt mit einer langen Schraube gegen das Sitzrohr - klappt ganz gut.


----------



## zoomer (27. November 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> märcä, isch frää mich wie äh klä kind. unn danke fer dei bildelscher im annerre frett. ohne die hedd ich vum on wan ga nix gewisst. un shualie un die annere wären mer zu deier gewese.



Shualie => Sörläi

(So weid ich gehört hann)


----------



## tommybgoode (27. November 2013)

OK. Danke. Dann konnte ich das bis jetzt weder aussprechen noch bezahlen 
Da denkt man immer bei dem Wie-man-spricht-Geschreibsel geht es mehr um dumm gebabbels, aber nein.. da lernt man was


----------



## stubenhocker (28. November 2013)

cubation schrieb:


> Houston wir haben ein Problem!


 
Hi Thomas, 
vor ein paar Wochen habe ich auch die Frage nach dem richtigen Umwerfer gestellt und daraufhin diese super Erklärung bekommen. Vielleicht hilfts Dir.
Gruß,
Alex


----------



## lomo (28. November 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> <zitatorgie>
> ..
> In Speyer müsste ich soweit ich weiß noch der erste sein. Aber @lomo hat glaube ich so an die 78 Räder. Bei dem könnte ich mir das auch noch vorstellen. Dann aber als Singlespeed
> ..
> </zitatorgie>



Na, 's sind nicht ganz 78 und ein Fatbike ist (noch) nicht dabei. Ob das aber wirklich Singlespeed sein muss? Hm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lotte.2000 (28. November 2013)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Hi Thomas,
> vor ein paar Wochen habe ich auch die Frage nach dem richtigen Umwerfer gestellt und daraufhin diese super Erklärung bekommen. Vielleicht hilfts Dir.
> Gruß,
> Alex



Kann sich der Thomas ja am 6.Dezember an Deinem Rad anschauen .


----------



## stubenhocker (28. November 2013)

Ja, das kann er gern. Wenn ich sein(e) Posting(s) aber richtig deute, hätte er bis dahin gern eine Lösung.
Grüße in die Nachbarschaft und, wo wir uns hier grad treffen: ich bin wahrscheinlich overnightertechnisch von So auf Mo am Plauer See.


----------



## cubation (28. November 2013)

Genau so ist es leider, der titzy baut sich ja gerade ein "geschlachtetes" Fatty auf und baut sich auch den Adapter dran. Nur hat dieser eine Lieferzeit von 20+ Tagen. Mitbestellen werde ich mir diesen aber auch. Kurbel wird jetzt von mir bestellt, ggf. nutze ich dann halt nur das kleine Kettenblatt. Bergab wird dann nur gerollt, ich denke aber lieber zu kleine Gänge als zu Große. Für Berlin kann ich dann erst einmal auf die 1Fach Kurbel zurück bauen. 

Wird schon klappen. 


Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (28. November 2013)

Amazon.com wäre noch ein Quelle für den passenden Adapter:

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EB8J5TO/ref=ox_ya_os_product"]Amazon.com: Problem Solvers Direct Mount Adaptor for 100mm BBs 2X Drivetrains: Sports & Outdoors[/ame]


Rund 53 EURO... Tax angeblich free. Lieferzeit zwischen 2 und 4 Wochen.


----------



## BigJohn (28. November 2013)

Amazon.com versendet nicht nach Deutschland, die verweisen dich auf die .de Seite.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. November 2013)

Ich habe den Problem Solvers von HiBike. Musst die Moonlander-Variante ordern.
War nach ca. 14 Tagen da. 
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p6881d887e783d223b8b5c4f6b5add688/s/Problem-Solvers-High-Direct-Mount-f%C3%BCr.html


----------



## jmr-biking (28. November 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Amazon.com versendet nicht nach Deutschland, die verweisen dich auf die .de Seite.



Das wird sich dann rausstellen. Hab einen Liefertermin zwischen 13. und 31. Dezember. 

*@ taunusteufel78:* passt die Moonländer-Variante am Fatty?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. November 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Das wird sich dann rausstellen. Hab einen Liefertermin zwischen 13. und 31. Dezember.
> 
> *@ taunusteufel78:* passt die Moonländer-Variante am Fatty?



Jup. Fahre ich ja so.  Moonlander = 100mm Tretlagervariante.


----------



## jmr-biking (28. November 2013)

Gut. ich dachte nur, der Offset-Winkel wäre da anders. Hab nur keine Angaben dazu gefunden. 

Dann könnte ja cubation den Moonlander Adapter bei bike-components bestellen. 2-7 Tage Lieferzeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. November 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Gut. ich dachte nur, der Offset-Winkel wäre da anders. Hab nur keine Angaben dazu gefunden.
> 
> Dann könnte ja cubation den Moonlander Adapter bei bike-components bestellen. 2-7 Tage Lieferzeit.



Du meinst den Winkel des Umwerferkäfigs (bezogen auf die Querachse vom Rad)?


----------



## jmr-biking (28. November 2013)

Ja, irgendwo muss es ja einen Unterschied geben. BC bietet ja ursprünglich 3 verschiedene Varianten an:

- BSA 100 (39,5 mm offset), 3-fach
- BSA 100 (43,5 mm offset), 2-fach
- Surly Moonlander-Variante


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. November 2013)

Ah, okay. Das wusste ich gar nicht. 
Was ist mit Offset beim Umwerfer gemeint? - Der Winkel der Aufnahme ; sprich Neigung nach vorne oder hinten?


----------



## BigJohn (28. November 2013)

Beim Moonlander sind zusätzlich noch 2 Konen zwischen Kurbel und Lager. Die Achse ist 20mm länger.


----------



## jmr-biking (28. November 2013)

Bin mir nicht 100%ig sicher, aber ich denke es hat was damit zu tun. Schließlich gibt es ja auch verschiedene Umwerfer für unterschiedliche Sitzrohrwinkel.

Auf der Problem Solvers Homepage sind zumindest die technischen Angaben gleich.


----------



## flensburger (28. November 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Beim Moonlander sind zusätzlich noch 2 Konen zwischen Kurbel und Lager. Die Achse ist 20mm länger.



...demzufolge hab ich wohl einen Moonlander Adapter erwischt.... falls den jemand haben will, bitte melden....

Ich hab mir den hoffentlich passenden heute über Cosmic organisiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (28. November 2013)

Erst das ISIS-Kurbelproblem, und jetzt der Umwerfer-Adapter.
Comfortbiker scheint wohl recht zu haben, dass ein ein Fatty ein sehr komplexes Objekt ist.


----------



## dorfmann (28. November 2013)

sag mal @jmr-biking höre ich da irgendwie raus, daß der Umbau auf die  Leonardo Kassette noch nicht so den wirklichen Aha-Effekt gebracht hat ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. November 2013)

Bin auch langsam verwirrt...   
Also ich habe den Moonlander-Adapter und der passt wie A... auf Eimer.
Kann auch mal im Radkeller morgen das Typenetikett der Verpackung ablichten.


----------



## scylla (28. November 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bin auch langsam verwirrt...
> Also ich habe den Moonlander-Adapter und der passt wie A... auf Eimer.
> Kann auch mal im Radkeller morgen das Typenetikett der Verpackung ablichten.



guter Tipp, dass der auch passt . An den hab ich mich nicht ran getraut.
Umwerfer finde ich jetzt aber auch immer recht unkompliziert. Da kann man mit Zugspannung und Anschlägen schon die seltsamsten Kombinationen schaltbar machen. 
Ich fahr ja auch 2fach Umwerfer an 3fach Kurbeln (mit zwei Kettenblättern allerdings), obwohl das von der Kettenlinie her auch nicht passen dürfte.


----------



## jmr-biking (28. November 2013)

Als aha-Effekt würde ich die Wirkung der Leonardi-Kassette nicht bezeichnen. Aber sie werkelt vorzüglich gut am Hinterrad. Die Abstufungen sind gut gewählt und nach mehreren Fahrten fällt sie überhaupt nicht mehr auf. 
Anstiege, bei denen ich mit der 36er Kassette schon dicke Oberschenkel bekam, klappen jetzt sehr gut. Hier im Eifeler Mittelgebirge komme ich damit jetzt sehr gut klar. 
Mal sehen wenn der Schnee kommt...

Edit: Ich bin aber auch so oder so nach jeder Fahrt überrascht, was alles so mit einem Fatty geht. Sogar auf ehemaligen Holzrückwegen kommt gut mit dem Teil vorwärts.


----------



## dorfmann (28. November 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Als aha-Effekt würde ich die Wirkung der Leonardi-Kassette nicht bezeichnen. Aber sie werkelt vorzüglich gut am Hinterrad. Die Abstufungen sind gut gewählt und nach mehreren Fahrten fällt sie überhaupt nicht mehr auf.
> Anstiege, bei denen ich mit der 36er Kassette schon dicke Oberschenkel bekam, klappen jetzt sehr gut. Hier im Eifeler Mittelgebirge komme ich damit jetzt sehr gut klar.
> Mal sehen wenn der Schnee kommt...



gut zu hören 
sollte mich auch mal mit dem Thema Ritzel oder Umwerfer beschäftigen. 
Die ständige Kurbelei im Mittelgebirge mit niedriger Trittfrequenz kann ganz schön auf die Knie schlagen...


----------



## stubenhocker (28. November 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht 100%ig sicher, aber ich denke es hat was damit zu tun. Schließlich gibt es ja auch verschiedene Umwerfer für unterschiedliche Sitzrohrwinkel.



Davon höre/lese ich zum ersten Mal und irgendwie macht das auch keinen Sinn: wenn ich den Sitzrohrwinkel ändere bleibt der Abstand Umwerfer zum Kettenblatt bzw. Tretlagermitte gleich. Welchen Winkel soll man da berücksichtigen? Und wie sind diese Umwerfer gekennzeichnet?
Gruß,
Alex


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. November 2013)

Z.B. Umwerfer von Shimano mit 63-66 Grad...
Zu verwenden in Abhängigkeit vom jeweiligen Sitzrohrwinkel. Sonst kommt ggf. das Ende des Umwerferkäfigs an die Kettenstrebe, die ja in solchen Fällen zwangsläufig flacher zum Sitzrohr stehen.


----------



## jmr-biking (28. November 2013)

Meniskus-Schäden und daraus beginnende Arthrose zwingen mich auch zu höheren Trittfrequenzen.
Ein Chirurg sagte letztes Jahr nach einer OP zu mir, dass meine Knie schon deutlich älter sind als ich selbst.


----------



## jmr-biking (28. November 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Z.B. Umwerfer von Shimano mit 63-66 Grad...
> Zu verwenden in Abhängigkeit vom jeweiligen Sitzrohrwinkel. Sonst kommt ggf. das Ende des Umwerferkäfigs an die Kettenstrebe, die ja in solchen Fällen zwangsläufig flacher zum Sitzrohr stehen.



Das meinte ich damit. Scheint aber bei Direct Mount nur noch 66-69° zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (28. November 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Das meinte ich damit. Scheint aber bei Direct Mount nur noch 66-69° zu sein.



Macht Sinn,
da man die Direct Mount Halterungen ja auch gleich im
passenden Winkel anschweissen kann/sollte.



Bei der Schelle ist der Umwerfer etwas mehr auf den Sitzwinkel festgelegt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. November 2013)

Heute hat das Fatty die Bekanntschaft mit dem ersten Schnee gemacht....













Die neue Gabel verhält sich unauffällig gut.


----------



## aemkei77 (28. November 2013)

[MENTION][/MENTION]





jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ein Chirurg sagte letztes Jahr nach einer OP zu mir, dass meine Knie schon deutlich älter sind als ich selbst.



Gehört zu unseren Lieblingssprüchen


----------



## titzy (28. November 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bin auch langsam verwirrt...
> Also ich habe den Moonlander-Adapter und der passt wie A... auf Eimer.
> Kann auch mal im Radkeller morgen das Typenetikett der Verpackung ablichten.



Mmh, hätte ich das gewusst, hät ich den bei bike-components bestellt. Habe mir halt den 3fach Umwerfer mit BSA 100 (39,5 mm offset) bestellt, aber von der Auslieferung noch nix gehört. Wollte da morgen eh mal anrufen und nachfragen wie der Stand ist, da könnte ich den ja noch umbestellen. Zur Sicherheit hab ich mir dann auch noch ein 3fach X9 High Direct Mount Umwerfer bestellt + 2 Fach Trigger. Ich hoffe mal das passt dann alles.
Wie viel sollte denn der Offset bei dem Moonlander Adapter seien, hab dazu grade nix auf der Problem Solvers Website gefunden .


----------



## jmr-biking (30. November 2013)

Und hier kommt nun die Serienproduktion des 42er "mirfe-Ritzels":

http://www.oneupcomponents.com/

oder

http://enduro-mtb.com/en/pressrelease-the-oneup-components-42t-sprocket/


----------



## Lotte.2000 (1. Dezember 2013)

Bin heute endlich dazu gekommen mein Mirfe Ritzel ins Fatty zu schrauben. Bin erstmal schwer begeistert. Schaltet mit der X5 sauber durch. Großer Test dann am 6./7. Dezember beim nördlichsten Fatbike-Treffen in D. auf dem Brocken. 

Es grüßt René


----------



## cubation (2. Dezember 2013)

Aber 100 Dollar für ein einzelnes "Ritzel" sind auch nicht gerade viel günstiger als xx1 oder ? 

Da wäre das Mirfe Ritzel schon eine Alternative. Aber ist ja gerade nicht "Lieferbar". 

Ich bedanke mich für eure Hilfe. Ich habe jetzt wie geschrieben eine 2fach Kurbel bestellt, kommt diese nicht rechtzeitig kann ich auf die von titzy zurückgreifen. 

Es soll aufjedenfall ab 500m ordentlich Schnee geben, da freue ich mich über das 22er Blatt. 


Thomas


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Dezember 2013)

Das Mirfe-Ritzel ist für die Leute sinnvoll, die alles bis auf das 42er bereits in Benutzung/liegen haben. 
Ansonsten ist die Rechnung natürlich nicht so einfach!


----------



## cubation (2. Dezember 2013)

Wie meinst du das? Es reicht doch die klassische 10fach Kassette die am Fatty schon vorhanden ist oder habe ich da was nicht verstanden? 


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (2. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt auch eine preiswertere Alternative: http://www.ebay.com/itm/41-Tooth-Co...Cassettes_Freewheels_Cogs&hash=item3cd81f6f31
Stahl sollte es dann auch über länger Preiswert halten.


----------



## Bumble (2. Dezember 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Es gibt auch eine preiswertere Alternative: http://www.ebay.com/itm/41-Tooth-Co...Cassettes_Freewheels_Cogs&hash=item3cd81f6f31
> Stahl sollte es dann auch über länger Preiswert halten.



Vielen Dank, geiler Tipp 

Passt laut Beschreibung dank verschiedener Spacer auch für 9-fach, das werd ich mal testen, mal schaun ob ich eventuell auch vorne mit einem Blatt auskomme.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Es gibt auch eine preiswertere Alternative: http://www.ebay.com/itm/41-Tooth-Co...Cassettes_Freewheels_Cogs&hash=item3cd81f6f31
> Stahl sollte es dann auch über länger Preiswert halten.



Naja, das gesparte Geld ist dann wohl eher für einen neuen Freilaufkörper auf die Seite zu packen. 
Mir ist die Angriffsfläche zu schmal. Das ist beim mirfe besser gelöst.


*EDIT:* Oder wird das mit der Kassette fest verbunden??

_*OT on*_  Mist, die Auffrischung meines Schulenglisch sollte ich zeitnah in Angriff nehmen _*OT off*_


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Dezember 2013)

cubation schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das? Es reicht doch die klassische 10fach Kassette die am Fatty schon vorhanden ist oder habe ich da was nicht verstanden?
> 
> 
> Thomas



Genau! Das meinte ich auch. Wer bisher 2x10 fährt und vorn auf 1x umrüsten will, 
braucht für die XX1-Alternative nur das Ritzel und fertig.
Wenn man erst alle 10fach Parts kaufen müsste, 
ist die XX1 plötzlich nicht mehr so weit davon weg.


   @taunusteufel78 Good evening, Sir!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> @taunusteufel78 Good evening, Sir!




_Buona sera_...


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Dezember 2013)

Du Weltenbummler!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Es gibt auch eine preiswertere Alternative: http://www.ebay.com/itm/41-Tooth-Co...Cassettes_Freewheels_Cogs&hash=item3cd81f6f31
> Stahl sollte es dann auch über länger Preiswert halten.



Cool, danke!
Das werd ich doch glatt auch mal testen. Sieht zwar sackschwer aus, aber endlich mal was gescheites aus Stahl  
So ein Alu-Teilchen kommt mir net ans Rad, und erst recht nicht für die üblichen Preise.


----------



## stuhli (2. Dezember 2013)

@Bumble ..... bleib beim 2 fach vorne bitte. Ich wäre froh mittlerweile wenn ichs hätte, aber was nicht ist, kann noch werden 


Nach dem prima Wochenende, hab ich den Wobbler mal vom Dreck befreit und auch schon ein paar Updates verbaut. Als da wären ne versenkbare Sattelstütze und Pedale, die auf beiden Seiten klicken.
Der Monsterspritzschutz ist auch gut zu erkennen  bringt aber nicht so viel, weil etwas zu kurz. Er wandert nach vorne und für hinten kommt was andres her. Mal sehn was der Moped-Markt so hergibt.


----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2013)

Schon mal dran gedacht, bei dem Spritzschutz am hinteren Ende mit Drahtverstrebungen in Richtung Rahmen nachzuhelfen, um das Rumklappern zu unterbinden? Also so wie bei festen Schutzblechen für Trekkingräder.
Gewinde ist ja sogar vorhanden am Rahmen. Man müsste nur sauber an der Bremse vorbei kommen.


----------



## stuhli (2. Dezember 2013)

Siehst Du den kleinen Kabelbinder an der Sitzstrebe?
Das ist auch neu und verhindert erfolgreich das Klappern


----------



## Bumble (2. Dezember 2013)

stuhli schrieb:


> @Bumble ..... bleib beim 2 fach vorne bitte. Ich wäre froh mittlerweile wenn ichs hätte, aber was nicht ist, kann noch werden



Zu spät, schon bestellt das 41er aus Ebay Amiland. 

Werde es mal mit dem im Kurbel Thread verlinkten 30er Race Face Narrow vorne testen und schaun wie ich klar komme.

Mit 2 fach vorne wird es nicht klappen den BFL auf Clownshoe hinten rein zu bekommen


----------



## zoomer (2. Dezember 2013)

stuhli schrieb:


> [MENTION=17719]
> Der Monsterspritzschutz ist auch gut zu erkennen  bringt aber nicht so viel, weil etwas zu kurz. Er wandert nach vorne und für hinten kommt was andres her. Mal sehn was der Moped-Markt so hergibt.




Ist das was nettes von "Acerbis" ?

Gibt's Götz Motorsport (von der Alp) noch ?


----------



## BigJohn (2. Dezember 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Cool, danke!
> Das werd ich doch glatt auch mal testen. Sieht zwar sackschwer aus, aber endlich mal was gescheites aus Stahl
> So ein Alu-Teilchen kommt mir net ans Rad, und erst recht nicht für die üblichen Preise.


Laut den Leuten bei mtbr 230g. Ein Geheimtipp für (potentiell) zerstörte Freilaufkörper sind übrigens normale Heftklammern, die man zu Stäben aufbiegt und dann auf der belasteten Seite zwischen Kassette und Freilauf schiebt.


Bumble schrieb:


> Werde es mal mit dem im Kurbel Thread verlinkten 30er Race Face Narrow vorne testen und schaun wie ich klar komme.


Sowas willst du dir ans Surly schrauben? Ich finde die haben sowas von Bling-Bling-Eisdiele. Dann lieber so ein adrettes Wolftooth, wie das von Flo oder ein Absolute Black in 32t.


----------



## duc-mo (2. Dezember 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Cool, danke!
> Das werd ich doch glatt auch mal testen. Sieht zwar sackschwer aus, aber endlich mal was gescheites aus Stahl
> So ein Alu-Teilchen kommt mir net ans Rad, und erst recht nicht für die üblichen Preise.



Ein 42er Kettenblatt ist in aller Regel auch aus Alu und der Verschleiß ist durch die große Umschlingung minimal, insofern hätte ich bei einem so großen Ritzel aus Alu auch keine Bedenken... 

Wenn ich es recht in Erinnerung habe, dann war das Ritzel auch schon im XX1 DIY Thread Thema und hat nicht sonderlich überzeugt. Sack schwer und schlechtes Schaltverhalten...


----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ein 42er Kettenblatt ist in aller Regel auch aus Alu und der Verschleiß ist durch die große Umschlingung minimal, insofern hätte ich bei einem so großen Ritzel aus Alu auch keine Bedenken...



interessanter Weise sind bei meinen (Stahl) Kassetten aber besonders bei 1fach vorne immer die großen Ritzel mit der großen Umschlingung und dem minimalen Verschleiß der Grund, die Kassette in die Tonne zu treten 

Über 42er Kettenblätter kann ich wenig sagen, sowas fahr ich schon lang nicht mehr 
Meine 22er und 32er sind aber aus Stahl, Marke Shimano Deore, und kosten einen Appel und Ei.
Für Verschleißteile geb ich am Winterradl kein Geld aus, das verschleißt so schnell. Bei einem 100 Euro Ritzel würd ich bei jedem Dreckloch absteigen und das Radl drüber tragen.


----------



## zoomer (2. Dezember 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> interessanter Weise sind bei meinen (Stahl) Kassetten aber besonders bei 1fach vorne immer die großen Ritzel mit der großen Umschlingung und dem minimalen Verschleiß der Grund, die Kassette in die Tonne zu treten



Das wundert mich aber ...
(gut bei Dir nicht mehr  )

Ich hab auch an meinen alten Kassetten an den grossen Ritzeln noch gar
keinen Verschleiss feststellen können, während nach Rohlofflehre die
kleinen Drei schon im Neuzustand verschlissen sind 

Gut, hatte auch immer 3-fach vorn, und zu viele Räder zum wechseln ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (2. Dezember 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Sowas willst du dir ans Surly schrauben? Ich finde die haben sowas von Bling-Bling-Eisdiele. Dann lieber so ein adrettes Wolftooth, wie das von Flo oder ein Absolute Black in 32t.



Wegen der weissen Beschriftung ? Ich hab nen schwarzen Edding 

Außerdem ist mein Surly immer so dreckig dass das nach einer Tour eh nicht mehr zu sehen ist. 

Müsste bei mir schon ein 30er sein, berghoch wirds mir sicher zu schaffen machen, möchts aber mal probieren und gezielt drauf trainieren.


----------



## duc-mo (2. Dezember 2013)

Also bei mir sinds die kleinen bis mittleren Ritzel die zuerst fertig sind... Kommt halt immer drauf an, was man mit seinem Bike so treibt...


----------



## stuhli (2. Dezember 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ist das was nettes von "Acerbis" ?
> 
> Gibt's Götz Motorsport (von der Alp) noch ?




100 Punkte ....von Acerbis und für ne dicke Yamaha gedacht. Hatte mein Nachbar noch übrig.


----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Also bei mir sinds die kleinen bis mittleren Ritzel die zuerst fertig sind... Kommt halt immer drauf an, was man mit seinem Bike so treibt...



Die kleinen verschleißen auch sehr schnell bei 1fach, aber die kann man ja einzeln tauschen und kosten keine 100 Euro. Die mittleren sind irgendwie uninteressant, die sehen meistens noch fast aus wie neu.

Wenn ich 2fach fahr, dann gehen die großen und mittleren fast gleichschnell runter, und die kleinen halten ewig.



zoomer schrieb:


> Das wundert mich aber ...
> (gut bei Dir nicht mehr  )


----------



## zoomer (2. Dezember 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Die kleinen verschleißen auch sehr schnell  .... aber ....



Jetzt verstehe ich Dich .....


----------



## duc-mo (2. Dezember 2013)

Klar, wenn die Bandbreite wie bei den allermeisten 1-fach Anwendungen so beschränkt ist, dann ist man relativ häufig auf den beiden extremen Enden unterwegs. 
70% meiner Zeit verbringe ich auf "Hometrails" im Mittelgebirge mit gemäßigten Anstiegen, vielen Flachstücken und kernigen Abfahrten, da komm ich selten in die Verlegenheit das große Ritzel zu nutzen... Die restlichen 30% sind im alpinen Gelände und da bin ich wesentlich häufiger im kleinsten Gang unterwegs. Für mich ist das aber nicht die Regel und deshalb ist bei mir der Verschleiß beim größten Ritzel bisher nie ein Thema gewesen. Wenn du ständig im alpinen unterwegs bist und das große Ritzel so beanspruchst, dann stellt sich allerdings die Frage warum du nicht einfach ein kleineres Kettenblatt aufziehst und so die großen Ritzel entlastest...

Wenn man fast alle Ritzel gleichmäßig abfährt, dann ist das doch der Idealzustand und kein Problem...


----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2013)

ich bin leider viel zu selten im alpinen unterwegs, aber flach und "flach bergauf" hasse ich trotzdem. da hab ich immer das gefühl, nicht den richtigen gang dafür zu haben 

bei 1fach kommt außerdem noch der größere schräglauf der kette dazu. ich glaub, das tötet die "extremen" ritzel schneller als die reine nutzungsdauer es tun würde.


----------



## svenso (3. Dezember 2013)

Abend,

ich interessiere mich für das On One Fatty.

Ich habe im Moment kein richtiges Offroad-Rad und jetzt wenns zum Winter hin geht würde ich gerne doch ein wenig im Schnee wülen! Nun ist mir das Fatty ins Auge gefallen, da es preislich als komplett Rad doch recht günstig ist (wenn man sich mal überlegt was nen halbwegs ordentliches TourenMTB so kostet). Ich habe allerdings keinerlei Erfahrung was die FatBikes betrifft.

Passt das Fatty für einen eher "anspruchslosen" und nicht so erfahrenen MTBer (fahre eher Rennrad und Cross)? Die Parts scheinen keine Highend Geräte zu sein, aber dafür hoffentlich haltbar? Meistens sieht man die FatBikes im Schnee, aber auch im Sommer machen die ne gute Figur im Wald, oder?

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten und endschuldigt meine Unwissenheit


----------



## corra (3. Dezember 2013)

ich fahr eigentlich nur bergab bin somit touren muffel , das fatty macht das mann richtig bock bekommt wie ein kleines kind draussen im dreck zu spielen 
es fährt überall durch , überall hoch , auf jedem untergrund macht einfach spass

der rollwiederstand ist nicht schön aber wenn mans gewohnt ist holste auffem renner bestimmt die entscheidenden 5 sekunden raus XD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bodenprobe (3. Dezember 2013)

svenso schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> ich interessiere mich für das On One Fatty.
> 
> ...



Die Preise sind dem was man bekommt angemessen. Ein vergleichbar ausgestattetes  Fatbike ist auch nicht billiger als die schlanke Konkurrenz.


----------



## svenso (3. Dezember 2013)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Die Preise sind dem was man bekommt angemessen. Ein vergleichbar ausgestattetes  Fatbike ist auch nicht billiger als die schlanke Konkurrenz.



Da hast du natürlich recht, aber ich dachte da auch an Surly, Salsa und neuerdings auch Velotraum (Pilger). Dort muss man dann schon über 2000 auf den Tisch legen um in den Genuß eines Fatbikes zu kommen


----------



## scylla (3. Dezember 2013)

corra schrieb:


> der rollwiederstand ist nicht schön aber wenn mans gewohnt ist holste auffem renner bestimmt die entscheidenden 5 sekunden raus XD



ich weiß gar nicht, was alle immer mit dem rollwiderstand haben. das ding rollt doch super!


----------



## corra (4. Dezember 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ich weiß gar nicht, was alle immer mit dem rollwiderstand haben. das ding rollt doch super!



naja also son 2,2 schwalbe auf 3,5 bar geht schon besser nach vorne hab gestern auf meinem park freerider gesessen und der rollt genausogut wie das fatty und da sind nur 2,7er maxxis drauf


----------



## scylla (4. Dezember 2013)

corra schrieb:


> naja also son 2,2 schwalbe auf 3,5 bar geht schon besser nach vorne



kommt wohl immer auf den vergleich an


----------



## Bodenprobe (4. Dezember 2013)

corra schrieb:


> naja also son 2,2 schwalbe auf 3,5 bar geht schon besser nach vorne hab gestern auf meinem park freerider gesessen und der rollt genausogut wie das fatty und da sind nur 2,7er maxxis drauf



Aber Du fährst nicht ernsthaft 3,5 Bar auf nem 2,25 Schwalbe!?
Mehr als 2bar brauchen auch Ron und Ralph nicht im Gelände.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corra (4. Dezember 2013)

bei 140 kilo und waldautobahn und strasse ist das die beste lösung


----------



## Bodenprobe (4. Dezember 2013)

Dabei ja, das ist richtig. Ich bin von Gelände ausgegangen.


----------



## BigJohn (4. Dezember 2013)

Was solln denn diese Äpfel-mit-Birnen-Vergleiche? Damit ist doch absolut niemandem geholfen.


----------



## scylla (5. Dezember 2013)

und hier auch nochmal was für den zoomer:






Scaled Sizing mit unterschiedlichen Felgendurchmessern? Das ist ja so von vorgestern 
We proudly present: Scaled Tiresizing 
(nein, das ist nicht nur durch die perspektivische Verzerrung, das sieht tatsächlich so krank aus)

Captain Sharky darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen


----------



## mete (6. Dezember 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Captain Sharky darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen



Das Problem an Capt'n Sharky ist nur, dass er unterhalb von etwa 10°C steinhart ist und nicht mehr funktioniert .


----------



## scylla (6. Dezember 2013)

ja leider. aber mitfahren darf er trotzdem.


----------



## zoomer (6. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Fotos 




scylla schrieb:


> und hier auch nochmal was für den zoomer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Krass ....

In der Perspektive dachte ich immer dass man gar keinen Unterschied
zwischen Nate und Lou sieht.
Der geht ja ganz schön in die Höhe !




scylla schrieb:


> Captain Sharky darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen




Dein Fatty ist inzwischen so dermassen individualisiert,
damit überholst Du bald den @schrabimmel



Ist das SattelImWegProblem mit der mobilen Stütze nun aus
der Welt geschafft ?


----------



## Bumble (6. Dezember 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ja leider. aber mitfahren darf er trotzdem.



Schenk ihm doch so ne lustige Eierwärmer-Mütze, dann friert er sich wenigstens nicht die Ohren ab.  Soweit Haie überhaupt Ohren haben.


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Dezember 2013)

Die hören mit der Nase. 

Die Mütze ist ja mal fesch!


----------



## Bumble (6. Dezember 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Die Mütze ist ja mal fesch!



Find ich auch, die würde dem Sharky gut stehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (6. Dezember 2013)

das Mützchen ist ja tres chique, das brauch ich (besser gesagt der gute capitano haifisch) 



zoomer schrieb:


> Ist das SattelImWegProblem mit der mobilen Stütze nun aus
> der Welt geschafft ?



jetzt passt's.
bei korrekter sitzhöhe komm ich bestimmt gute 5 cm tiefer als vorher (schätzwert/ausgerechnet, nicht nachgemessen), wenn ich die remote absenkung und manuelle absenkung in kombination benutze.

besonders die schmutzkruste ist total personalisiert  ein kleines pröbchen von jedem waldstück, das ich in den letzten 2 monaten besucht habe.


----------



## flensburger (6. Dezember 2013)

Hat schon jemand ggf was Neues zum Liefertermin der on one fatty Carbongabel zu berichten? Ich such noch ein Weihnachtsgeschenk für mich


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Dezember 2013)

Für alle am 1fach-Betrieb Interessierten:
Das 30er Blatt hat noch einen guten Millimeter Platz zur Strebe
und durch die integrierten Spacer des WT sitzt es genau in Höhe des 6. Ritzels.


----------



## zoomer (6. Dezember 2013)

So schaut es bei meinem mit 32er Blatt (dank mit ohne Versatz) auch aus.
(Aber 38er geht definitiv nicht mehr  )


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Dezember 2013)

Und im montierten Zustand würde ich auch meinen,
dass am 64er Lk maximal 26t passen dürfte.
Andere Meinungen?


----------



## Vighor (7. Dezember 2013)

stuhli schrieb:


> Nach dem prima Wochenende, hab ich den Wobbler mal vom Dreck befreit und auch schon ein paar Updates verbaut. Als da wären ne versenkbare Sattelstütze und Pedale, die auf beiden Seiten klicken.


Ohh die KS mit Hebel, hatte ich auch kurz überlegt. Wie funktioniert die denn?


----------



## stuhli (7. Dezember 2013)

Die funktioniert prima. Man darf nur die Sattelstützenklemme nicht zu Fest zumachen, sonst läuft das letzte Stück beim Ausfahren ein wenig schwer.
Hatte sie gekauft mit dem ScandAL. Da war sie zu lang und ich hab sie verkauft an einen bekannten und jetzt wieder zurückgekauft weil er sie durch ne RockShox ersetzt hat.


----------



## gnss (7. Dezember 2013)

bevor ich den ganzen fred lese: kann man irgendeinen umwerfer ohne diesen nicht lieferbaren, teuren adapter nehmen?


----------



## oli_muenchen (7. Dezember 2013)

Heute am Global FAT Bike Day sind in München noch zwei On Ones hinzugekommen. Naja, zumindest heute bestellt worden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Dezember 2013)

Muss deshalb dein rotes EMD gehen, Oli? 
 - Sind zwar beides Rüden, aber trotzdem kann man beide auch in einem Zwinger halten..


----------



## oli_muenchen (8. Dezember 2013)

Nein.  Fürs EMD ist das 29er AM Titan gekommen.... und hat damit auch mein JET ersetzt


----------



## scylla (8. Dezember 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> bevor ich den ganzen fred lese: kann man irgendeinen umwerfer ohne diesen nicht lieferbaren, teuren adapter nehmen?



bevor ich schon wieder dasselbe tippe:



scylla schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hab so einen Schellenumwerfer (SLX 3fach down swing) auch mal probiert. Man bekommt es so eingestellt, das es schaltet. Dazu muss man die äußeren beiden "Positionen" verwenden, wenn die beiden Kettenblätter an der 3fach Kurbel an den inneren beiden Positionen montiert sind. Zusätzlich muss der Umwerfer penibelst in der Höhe eingestellt werden und leicht schräg zum Kettenblatt laufen.
> Damit kann man dann auf bestimmten Gängen an der Kassette vorne irgendwie schalten, wenn keine Last drauf ist, und man den Trigger gaaanz lange und fest durchdrückt. Toll ist das nicht und macht wenig Spaß.
> Ich hab mir dann doch den Problem Solvers Direct Mount Adaper für 100mm Tretlager und einen Direct Mount Umwerfer gegönnt. Jetzt schaltet's gut



und anscheinend funktioniert auch der moonlander adapter:



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Problem Solvers von HiBike. Musst die Moonlander-Variante ordern.
> War nach ca. 14 Tagen da.
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p6881d887e783d223b8b5c4f6b5add688/s/Problem-Solvers-High-Direct-Mount-f%C3%BCr.html



oder du nimmst einen e-type umwerfer und bastelst dir eine sitzrohr-befestigung dafür zurecht.


----------



## tommybgoode (8. Dezember 2013)

Hab noch mal eine Frage zu den Reifen:

Für mich ist eigentlich schon klar, dass ich die Floater direkt ersetze und die dann als Neu verkaufen kann. (Wenn das Rad dann mal da ist 
Standard wäre ja dann den Nate drauf zu machen, was auch sicher kein Fehler wäre.
Manche haben ja auch größere Reifen drauf. Aber mir ist nicht klar mit welchen Felgen das funktioniert. Andere als die On-One kommen erst mal nicht in Frage.
Funktionieren auch größere als der Nate auf den Originalfelgen?
Oder ist das sowieso totaler Unsinn, weil das nichts bringt? Ich erhoffe mir dadurch ein wenig mehr "Federung", weil ein breiter Reifen auf der relativ schmalen Felge (im Vergleich zu einer 10cm-Felge) ja eher hoch als breit wird.

Und ganz klasse wäre es, wenn ich das dann noch Tubeless hinbekommen würde. Je größer der Reifen, desto problematischer wird es ja sonst Schläuche zu bekommen, die unter 500g wiegen und nicht total ausbeulen.
Hat das jemand mit solchen Reifen auf den On-One-Felgen schon geschafft/probiert?

Sorry, falls das irgendwo schon mal beantwortert wurde, aber gefunden habe ich das nicht.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

1. Wenn du die Felgen erstmal nicht anfassen willst, sind größere Reifen als Nate und Co. ziemlich sinnfrei, 
weil die auf der schmalen Felge vor allem runder werden, nicht mal zwingend deutlich höher.
Warum man nicht ausprobierte Reifen direkt für den Bruchteil des Kaufpreises verkaufen will, leuchtet mir auch nicht ein.
Aber den Käufer wird´s freuen. 

2. Vergiss tubeless auf den On One-Felgen. Daran ist bisher jeder gescheitert.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (8. Dezember 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> 2. Vergiss tubeless auf den On One-Felgen. Daran ist bisher jeder gescheitert.



Ich habe über 1000 km tubless mit mit meinem Fatty, also sag bitte jeder sei daran gescheitert. Gestern waren wir im Harz mit 0,4 bar im Schnee spielen. 






Es grüßt René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Dezember 2013)

War mir natülich klar, dass mich einer Lügen straft! 

Und wie hast du das hinbekommen?


----------



## duc-mo (8. Dezember 2013)

Was ist das alles für Zeugs, das du da ans Bike gebunden hast?


----------



## Lotte.2000 (8. Dezember 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> War mir natülich klar, dass mich einer Lügen straft!
> 
> Und wie hast du das hinbekommen?



Hier...


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Dezember 2013)

Ok, danke!
Der identische Versuchsaufbau hat bei mir nicht funktioniert. 

Dazu noch ein paar Fragen:
1. Wieviel bar hat es benötigt, die Reifen in ihren Sitz springen zu lassen?
2. Mit wieviel bar bist du jetzt unterwegs?
3. Verhindert bei dir das Unterfüttern das Zurückspringen der Reifen in die Felgenbettmitte?


----------



## Lotte.2000 (8. Dezember 2013)

Dazu noch ein paar Fragen:
1. Wieviel bar hat es benötigt, die Reifen in ihren Sitz springen zu lassen? 
_Kann ich nicht genau sagen, hab mit der Standpumpe gepumpt bis ich das Gefühl hatte er würde gut und rund sitzen_
2. Mit wieviel bar bist du jetzt unterwegs?
_Unterschiedlich, von 0,4 bis 0,8, je nach Untergrund. _
3. Verhindert bei dir das Unterfüttern das Zurückspringen der Reifen in die Felgenbettmitte?
_Nach meinem Verständnis hilft der Schaumstoffstreifen nur den Schlauch dichter an die Reifenwulst zu bringen, um so das aufpumpen zu erleichtern, da der Reifen ja schon sehr locker in der Felge sitzt. Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen den Floter gegen den Hüsker Dü tauschen, dann mache ich mal Bilder. _

Es grüßt René


----------



## Lotte.2000 (8. Dezember 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Was ist das alles für Zeugs, das du da ans Bike gebunden hast?



Alles was man so für eine Winterovernighter braucht oder meint zu brauchen. Schlafen, kochen, trinken, Klamotten..... 

Hier ein paar Bilder vom Wochenende. 

Es grüßt René


----------



## wartool (8. Dezember 2013)

@Lotte.2000

da ergeben sich für mich gelich X Fragen.. ich hoffe, du hast die Geduld sie zu beantworten:

1. Träger an der Gabel - nur mit Schellen und Gummi fest? Modell von Salsa?
2. Geläsch am Lenker : was für ein Lenker - sind das die Rolltop-Taschen von Alpkit? wie befestigt?
3. Rahmentasche? Von Alpkit?
4.wie schafft ihr es nicht nass geschwitzt in den Schlafsack zu klettern? Ist ja doch anstrengend im Schnee...
5. Temperaturen? Wie kalt war es? Sehe da nen Gaskocher.. hat der bei den (vermutlich) tiefen Temps noch gut gefunzt?
6. Thmermoshalter auf der Unterseite des Unterrohres... Modell des Halters? Wie befestigt?
7. musste ihr viel schieben?
8. Schlafsack mit VBL?
9. Welche Bivibags sind das?
10. welche Pogies hast du da? Zufrieden damit?

Grüße
Chris (der total begeistert von solchen Unternehmungen ist)


----------



## scylla (8. Dezember 2013)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Gestern waren wir im Harz mit 0,4 bar im Schnee spielen.



brrr, das sieht ungemütlich aus 



tommybgoode schrieb:


> Hab noch mal eine Frage zu den Reifen:
> 
> Für mich ist eigentlich schon klar, dass ich die Floater direkt ersetze und die dann als Neu verkaufen kann. (Wenn das Rad dann mal da ist
> Standard wäre ja dann den Nate drauf zu machen, was auch sicher kein Fehler wäre.
> ...



an tubeless bin ich auch gescheitert. Ich hab's zwar im Keller mal mehr oder weniger dicht bekommen (eher zufällig, von 5 Versuchen hat einer geklappt), aber die Reifen sitzen dermaßen labberig auf der Felge, dass ich mich damit nicht auf einen Trail wagen wollte.

Ich habe auch einen breiteren Reifen vorne (Lou 4.8). 
Ein "mehr" an "Reifenfederung" im Vergleich zu einem 120TPI Nate habe ich nicht wirklich feststellen können, ein "mehr" an Grip zumindest mit den On-One Felgen auch eher nicht. Macht meiner Meinung nach nur Sinn in Kombination mit einer anderen Felge.
Querzitat aus einem anderen Thread, wo auch mal einer danach gefragt hatte:



scylla schrieb:


> ...Auf der On-One Felge ist der Lou allerdings nicht so arg viel breiter als der Nate (Lou 102 mm, Nate 95 mm), und auch beim Fahrverhalten schenkt sich das nicht viel. Die äußerste Reihe Stollen sitzt da sowieso an der Seitenwand und berührt nie den Boden
> Das wird auf einer Rolling Darryl schon anders, da bekommt der Lou eine andere Form und die Seitenstollen wandern wieder weiter nach innen. Breiter wird er auch (110 mm).
> Den Lou in die Gabel rein zu bekommen ist kein Problem, auch auf der Rolling Darryl nicht. Hinten wirst du sowas aber nicht mehr rein bekommen.
> Nachteil des 4,8'' Reifens ist, dass er noch schlechter auf der On-One Felge sitzt als Nate oder Floater. Die Montage wird fast schon zum Abenteuer. Leichte Freeride-Schläuche kannst du damit knicken, es funktioniert nur noch der schwere On-One Schlauch oder der Surly 3-4'' Schlauch.
> ...


----------



## tommybgoode (8. Dezember 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. Wenn du die Felgen erstmal nicht anfassen willst, sind größere Reifen als Nate und Co. ziemlich sinnfrei,
> weil die auf der schmalen Felge vor allem runder werden, nicht mal zwingend deutlich höher.
> ...



Ja, im ersten Punkt scheinst Du Recht zu haben. Werde dann wohl doch bei 3,8 bzw. 4,0 bleiben.
Warum ich den nicht ausprobierten Reifen sehr wahrscheinlich direkt ersetzen möchte: In absolutem Neuzustand bekomme ich für den denke ich schon noch einen sinnvollen Preis. Sobald der aber mal 200km zum Ausprobieren runter hat, werde ich da wohl nicht mehr viel bekommen. Und da ich eigentlich Grip-verwöhnt bin und anscheinend kaum einer zufrieden mit den Floater ist, wäre ich es wohl auch nicht. Da vertraue ich mal den gesammelten Erfahrungen.



Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Ich habe über 1000 km tubless mit mit meinem Fatty, also sag bitte jeder sei daran gescheitert. Gestern waren wir im Harz mit 0,4 bar im Schnee spielen.
> ...
> Es grüßt René



Sehr coole Aktion  Dann werde ich es wohl auch mal mit tubeless probieren. Das muss doch zu machen sein.



scylla schrieb:


> Ich habe auch einen breiteren Reifen vorne (Lou 4.8).
> Ein "mehr" an "Reifenfederung" im Vergleich zu einem 120TPI Nate habe ich nicht wirklich feststellen können, ein "mehr" an Grip zumindest mit den On-One Felgen auch eher nicht. Macht meiner Meinung nach nur Sinn in Kombination mit einer anderen Felge.
> Querzitat aus einem anderen Thread, wo auch mal einer danach gefragt hatte:



Danke, dann wird es wohl der Nate werden.


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Dezember 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Da vertraue ich mal den gesammelten Erfahrungen.



Das Problem ist, dass die negativen Erfahrungen hier im Forum diametral den 200 Fatty-Besitzern auf mtbr entgegen stehen.
Die, die hier negativ über den Floater sprechen, fahren sonst mit RQ 2.4 oder Baron 2.5 herum.
Ich denke, die Erfahrung hängt stark von der jeweiligen Region und dem Boden ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (8. Dezember 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Sehr coole Aktion  Dann werde ich es wohl auch mal mit tubeless probieren. Das muss doch zu machen sein.



viel Erfolg!
Wenn du's schaffst, schreib doch mal mit welchen Tricks du gearbeitet hast.

wg Reifen: ich glaube bei keiner anderen "Radgattung" gehen die Fahrer so unterschiedliche Wege, haben so unterschiedliche Einsatzbereiche, und so unterschiedliche Erwartungen und Vergleiche/Vorgeschichten wie bei Fatbikes. Die einzelnen Aussagen kann man eigentlich nur einordnen, wenn man die Leute dazu kennt. Hier im IBC hat das mit dem gegenseitigen Kennenlernen ja teils schon ganz gut geklappt , bei mtbr dürfte das schwierig werden. Reifenfragen sind eh schon immer schwierig, bei Fatbikereifen aus oben genannten Gründen noch viel mehr.


----------



## zoomer (8. Dezember 2013)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Heute am Global FAT Bike Day sind in München noch zwei On Ones hinzugekommen. Naja, zumindest heute bestellt worden






Hattest Du noch mehr gefragt oder bin ich jetzt dran Schuld 
Probefahrt hat sich dann wohl erledigt 


Warum denn gleich Zwei ?
Und was macht der andere Rahmen ?



Glückwunsch jedenfalls ....


----------



## zoomer (8. Dezember 2013)

@Lotte

Coole Tour 


Nur mir wär's auch zu kalt


----------



## duc-mo (8. Dezember 2013)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Alles was man so für eine Winterovernighter braucht oder meint zu brauchen. Schlafen, kochen, trinken, Klamotten.....
> 
> Hier ein paar Bilder vom Wochenende



Die "Hütte" sieht ja "gemütlich" aus... 
Warum tut man sich sowas an? 
Gibts auf dem Brocken kein Bettenlager oder ne Jugendherberge?


----------



## tommybgoode (8. Dezember 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass die negativen Erfahrungen hier im Forum diametral den 200 Fatty-Besitzern auf mtbr entgegen stehen.
> Die, die hier negativ über den Floater sprechen, fahren sonst mit RQ 2.4 oder Baron 2.5 herum.
> Ich denke, die Erfahrung hängt stark von der jeweiligen Region und dem Boden ab.



Ja, solche Reifen mag/habe ich auch. Von daher sollte das passen. Falls ich für die Floater nichts bekomme werden sie im Sommer eben auf dem Hinterrad runtergefahren.



scylla schrieb:


> viel Erfolg!
> Wenn du's schaffst, schreib doch mal mit welchen Tricks du gearbeitet hast.


Ja, mach ich. Tubeless wäre mir eigentlich schon sehr wichtig. Dass der Reifen auf der Felge bleibt aber auch  Probieren werde ich es sicher.


----------



## Bumble (8. Dezember 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Warum tut man sich sowas an?



Ich denk mal das sind so Grundsatzfragen auf die es keine keine vernünftige Antwort gibt.

Warum leg ich lieber ne Schallplatte auf obwohl es doch CDs gibt ? 

Das Ganze könnte man beliebig weiterführen........


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Dezember 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ja, solche Reifen mag/habe ich auch. Von daher sollte das passen. Falls ich für die Floater nichts bekomme werden sie im Sommer eben auf dem Hinterrad runtergefahren.



Na dann ist der Nate wirklich besser für dich, am besten mit 120tpi. 


Hmm... jetzt muss ich mich wohl doch nochmal an einen Tubeless-Versuch wagen! 



Bumble schrieb:


> Warum leg ich lieber ne Schallplatte auf obwohl es doch CDs gibt ?



Weil du MP3 noch nicht kennst?


----------



## scylla (8. Dezember 2013)

warum fährt man fahrrad, nur um dreckig und verschwitzt wieder nach hause zu kommen, wo man doch gleich auf dem sofa bleiben könnte?

ich fände tubeless auch klasse, wenn's eine idiotensichere möglichkeit dafür geben würde.


----------



## Bumble (8. Dezember 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Weil du MP3 noch nicht kennst?





Ich bastel mir doch keine mannshohen Lautsprecher um den Klang anschließend mit ner Komprimierung zu versaun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (8. Dezember 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ich fände tubeless auch klasse, wenn's eine idiotensichere möglichkeit dafür geben würde.



Das verlinkte Video mit der Redneck-Methode schaut recht unproblematisch aus, vernünftige Felgen vorausgesetzt.

Werd das bei meinem Clownshoe-Laufrad auch mal versuchen bevor ich die Felge aufbohre.  Vielleicht klappts ja doch.


----------



## oli_muenchen (8. Dezember 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Hattest Du noch mehr gefragt oder bin ich jetzt dran Schuld
> Probefahrt hat sich dann wohl erledigt
> 
> 
> ...



Du bist sicher nicht "schuld", denn ich spiele schon seit der Eurobike mit dem Gedanken. Und zwei sind es, weil meine Frau auch infiziert ist.

Und wegen dem anderen: schaunemermal

Hoffe nur, dass On One nicht zu lange mit der Lieferung braucht. Würde es mir ja gerne schon unter den Baum stellen können.  

Bin mir nur noch nicht sicher, ob unsere Fatties dann die Farbe behalten. Micha ist nach blau und mir schwebt das Bild des Prototypen vor.







Ich habe nur keinerlei Erfahrung mit dem Entlacken und dann entweder unlackiert "raw" weiter fahren oder klar lackieren. Kennt sich damit jemand aus?


----------



## Vighor (8. Dezember 2013)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Ich habe nur keinerlei Erfahrung mit dem Entlacken und dann entweder unlackiert "raw" weiter fahren oder klar lackieren. Kennt sich damit jemand aus?


Ich würd da ne gute Adresse suchen die so was machen .. Oder dann auf die titanium raw Version warten


----------



## oli_muenchen (8. Dezember 2013)

Warten kann ich ganz schlecht


----------



## cubation (8. Dezember 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Die "Hütte" sieht ja "gemütlich" aus...
> Warum tut man sich sowas an?
> Gibts auf dem Brocken kein Bettenlager oder ne Jugendherberge?



Warum und weshalb kann ich dir nicht so wirklich beantworten. Es macht spaß und ist immer wieder ein schönes Erlebnis. Bisher war ich immer nur im Sommer unterwegs und mit dem Fatbike klappts nun auch im Winter. 

 @zoomer so kalt wars nicht, ich kam selbst ohne Barmits noch zu recht. 

Und im Winter fährst du doch sicher nicht nur zuhaus im Wohnzimmer rad oder ? 

Ach und um was zum Thema Floater zu sagen: ich hatte im Harz nur ab und an einen durchdrehenden Reifen, sonst kann ich mich nicht über die Reifen beklagen. Bin aber auch noch nichts anderes gefahren. 



Thomas


----------



## Dutshlander (8. Dezember 2013)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Ich habe nur keinerlei Erfahrung mit dem Entlacken und dann klar lackieren. Kennt sich damit jemand aus?


ich würde es klar Pulvern lassen, ist robuster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (8. Dezember 2013)

cubation schrieb:


> @zoomer so kalt wars nicht, ich kam selbst ohne Barmits noch zu recht.
> 
> Und im Winter fährst du doch sicher nicht nur zuhaus im Wohnzimmer rad oder ?




Das willst Du nicht wirklich wissen 


Heute endlich mal bei angegebenen 7°C draussen,
allerdings mit dem falschen (29er) Rad.

Laut Garmin waren es hinterher aber -2°C bis -4°C,
und so hatte sich das dann auch angefühlt.
Kam aber erst nach halber Strecke auf die Idee mir die weiteren
mitgebrachten Schichten überzuzwiebeln.


----------



## zoomer (8. Dezember 2013)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Du bist sicher nicht "schuld", denn ich spiele schon seit der Eurobike mit dem Gedanken. Und zwei sind es, weil meine Frau auch infiziert ist.
> 
> Und wegen dem anderen: schaunemermal




OK
+
Aha !




oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Bin mir nur noch nicht sicher, ob unsere Fatties dann die Farbe behalten. Micha ist nach blau und mir schwebt das Bild des Prototypen vor.





Beide Farben akzeptiert !!!




oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Ich habe nur keinerlei Erfahrung mit dem Entlacken und dann entweder unlackiert "raw" weiter fahren oder klar lackieren. Kennt sich damit jemand aus?



Der @KHUJAND

Überhaupt der ganze schöne Thread ist toll.







Dutshlander schrieb:


> ich würde es klar Pulvern lassen, ist robuster



Das sieht man dann - wie so ein Nikotinschleier,
und es haftet wohl nicht richtig ohne Haftgrund ...

Diskussionen darüber findet man auch in dem Raw-Thread.


----------



## cubation (8. Dezember 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Das willst Du nicht wirklich wissen
> 
> 
> Heute endlich mal bei angegebenen 7°C draussen,
> ...



Ich fand das heute regelrecht viel zu warm im Berliner Umland. Musste sogar ohne Handschuhe fahren, dabei hatte ich nur die dünnen dabei. Und im Wald wurde aus den 3 Schichten oben rum auch nur noch zwei. 

Also bis -10°c finde ich alles noch als angenehm, danach wirds dann wirklich kalt. 

Wie das die anderen beiden Herschaften ( die beiden rechts auf dem Brockenbild ) dann im Februar in Finnland bei bis zu -30°c machen wollen ist mir noch ein Rätsel. Aber reizen tut mich das rovaniemi 150 auch. Aber erst einmal einen Winter Fatbike-Erfahrung in Deutschland machen. 


Thomas


----------



## Dutshlander (9. Dezember 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> OK
> 
> Das sieht man dann - wie so ein Nikotinschleier,
> und es haftet wohl nicht richtig ohne Haftgrund ...
> ...


Hatte gedach das es ein Stahlrahmen sei.
Scheint nicht der fall, dann ist ohne besser je nach art der Entlackung.
Da hast du recht, für Khujand (der Artur) habe ich schon mal das ein oder andere Glasperlengestrahlt. Siehe mein oder Artur sein album 
Geht super weil der Oberfläche hiermit zusätzlich verdichtet wird.


----------



## corra (9. Dezember 2013)

glas perlstrahlen oder mit nussschalen das giebt ne geile oberfläche danach klarpulvern dann hastes für die ewigkeit 

meiner wird wohl schwarz oder greenglaze oder beides ............oder ach ich weiss auch nicht


----------



## zoomer (9. Dezember 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Da hast du recht, für Khujand (der Artur) habe ich schon mal das ein oder andere Glasperlengestrahlt.




Ach Du machst das,
dann weiss ich ja wohin falls ich mal des Pearl Whites überdrüssig werde 


Bzw @ oli_muenchen,

wenn Du es selbst machen willst,
ich hab mich da mal im internet umgesehen :

Selber Strahlen


----------



## Bumble (9. Dezember 2013)

...


----------



## Dutshlander (9. Dezember 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ach Du machst das,
> dann weiss ich ja wohin falls ich mal des Pearl Whites überdrüssig werde





Bumble schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen dass du sowas machst, ich hätte nen unfetten Stahlrahmen zu strahlen.


nur Pn


----------



## Lotte.2000 (9. Dezember 2013)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Ich habe nur keinerlei Erfahrung mit dem Entlacken und dann entweder unlackiert "raw" weiter fahren oder klar lackieren. Kennt sich damit jemand aus?



Hallo Oli, ich hab Anfang letzten Jahres mein Scott Scale chemisch Entlacken lassen. Ergebniss findest Du hier. 
Ich habe es nach dem Entlacken etwas mit Stahlwolle behandelt. Klar benötigt es auch etwas Pflege, ich würde es mit dem Fatty auch machen wollen. 

Es grüßt René


----------



## oli_muenchen (9. Dezember 2013)

Toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (10. Dezember 2013)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Hallo Oli, ich hab Anfang letzten Jahres mein Scott Scale chemisch Entlacken lassen.



Aber hallo !

Das schaut in jeder Beziehung mal richtig gut aus !
Auch die Fotos sind klasse.


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Dezember 2013)

corra schrieb:


> glas perlstrahlen oder mit nussschalen das giebt ne geile oberfläche danach klarpulvern dann hastes für die ewigkeit



eine klarpulver auf RAW wir nach einem jahr gelb.


----------



## oli_muenchen (10. Dezember 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> eine klarpulver auf RAW wir nach einem jahr gelb.


----------



## gnss (10. Dezember 2013)

Weiß jemand das Umwerfermaß aus dem Kopf? 34.9?


----------



## scylla (10. Dezember 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> Weiß jemand das Umwerfermaß aus dem Kopf? 34.9?



ja genau.
aber ein schellenumwerfer funktioniert eh nicht wirklich.


----------



## corra (10. Dezember 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> eine klarpulver auf RAW wir nach einem jahr gelb.



dan wurde nicht uvbeständiges pulver verwendet 

in manchen firmen wird nicht drauf geachtet welches material gepulvert wird 
es ist ein  kleiner unterschied on man stahlrohre pulvert oder alu


----------



## BigJohn (10. Dezember 2013)

Bei Singlebe wird erst klar lackiert und dann klar gepulvert. Die Lackierungen sehen jedenfalls danach aus, als ob der Verantwortliche dort sehr genau weiß was er tut.


----------



## cubation (10. Dezember 2013)

Wo wir wieder beim Thema Umwerfer sind. 

bike-components hat heute die Moonlander Adapter geschickt. Ob diese nun wirklich passen kann @titzy morgen sicher bestätigen oder auch nicht. Ich werd meinen wohl erst nach Weihnachten verbauen je nachdem wann ich mal dazu komme. Manuell umlegen funktioniert erst einmal ganz gut. 


Thomas


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Dezember 2013)

cubation schrieb:


> Wo wir wieder beim Thema Umwerfer sind.
> 
> bike-components hat heute die Moonlander Adapter geschickt. *Ob diese nun wirklich passen kann* @titzy morgen sicher bestätigen oder auch nicht. Ich werd meinen wohl erst nach Weihnachten verbauen je nachdem wann ich mal dazu komme. Manuell umlegen funktioniert erst einmal ganz gut.
> 
> ...




Du liest aber schon die Beiträge hier von Anfang bis Ende, oder!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubation (11. Dezember 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Du liest aber schon die Beiträge hier von Anfang bis Ende, oder!?



In letzter Zeit überfliege ich so einiges nur und behalt nicht immer alles im Kopf. Liegt am vielen radfahren und wenigem schlafen. 

Aber Titzy war auch gerade noch selbst mit hier und wir haben den Adapter angehalten. Somit muss er das auch nicht ausführlich gelesen haben und er hats bestellt.  


Thomas


----------



## titzy (11. Dezember 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jup. Fahre ich ja so.  Moonlander = 100mm Tretlagervariante.





Mmh, stelle ich mich zu ungeschickt an oder passts nur bei mir nicht?
Also so schauts bei mir aus:
[URL="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1529596"]
	

*Umwerfer auf untersten Anschlag*

Ich hab ne 24-36er Holzfellerkurbel auf dem Standard Howitzer Lager. Ich hab da schon extra 2 "Distanzringe" dran, da der einzelne Standardring nicht gereicht hat um mit dem 36er Kettenblatt am Rahmen vorbei zu kommen.
Bike-Components hat ja heute auch den Problemsolvers Moonlander Adapter geliefert. Irgendwo an dem Teil hab ich da glaube auch was von 55mm dran gelesen. Meinen die damit vielleicht das Offset für Moonlander spezifisch? Weil bei den anderen Typen gibt PS ja auch 39,5 oder 43,5 mm an, aber bis wohin wird das gemessen? Messen die da vom Mittelpunkt Sattelrohr bis zum Umwerfer Anschraubpunkt? Denn dann könnten die 55 mm bei mir wirklich passen.

Das Bild oben ist mit nem High Direct Mount Umwerfer Sram X9 3fach Umwerfer gemacht. Die unterste Anschlagschraube ist schon komplett zurück gedreht. In der Position könnte ich pracktisch zwischen dem großen Kettenblatt und dem Rockguard schalten. 
 @_taunusteufel78_ was hast du bei dir für ein Innenlager + Kurbel dran das das passt?
Wenn ich vom Unterrohr Pi * Daumen mitn Zollstock messe, dann ist bei mir das kleine Kettenblatt ca. 30-31 mm vom Unterrohr entfernt.

Zum Vergleich mal noch mein Typenschild vom Adapter:




Und hier noch mal das Ganze von oben abgelichtet:




Denn so wie das aktuell bei mir aussschaut, werde ich die beiden Adapter wohl doch zurück schicken müssen und die normale 3fach Version als Austausch nehmen.
Mir fehlt da irgendwie ein Zentimeter, oder habt ihr noch andere Tipps?


----------



## scylla (11. Dezember 2013)

sieht etwas arg breit aus  
= das passt im leben nicht.

zurückschicken!

 [MENTION=290515]taunusteufel78 bist du sicher, dass du den moonlander adapter hast? auf deinem bild sieht das irgendwie anders aus soweit man das irgendwie meint erkennen zu können. mach doch mal ein bild von oben.

ich hab mal eben ein bild von meinem adapter gemacht zum vergleich. ich hab den 100mm bb (ohne moonlander) adapter, der bei bike-components im sortiment ist (100mm BSA/39,5mm offset). der passt auf jeden fall, da er seit einiger zeit erfolgreich an meinem rad seinen dienst tut. 
der 39,5mm offset adapter ist bei bc übrigens wieder lagernd, falls es jemanden interessiert 







PS: sorry für den ganzen dreck! ich weiß, ich müsste mal wieder putzen


----------



## Optimizer (11. Dezember 2013)

So, ich hab jetzt doch schon drei- viermal die Kette vorne verloren....trotz straffem Zee-Schaltwerk. Und zwar hüpft mir die Kette immer nach außen. Jetzt überleg ich, ob ich mir ne Kefü holen soll?
Da ich jetzt aber doch auch auf ein 32T vorne wechseln will, überleg ich, ob ich mir nicht von Hope ein Kettenblatt mit integriertem Bash holen soll.


----------



## stubenhocker (11. Dezember 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> So, ich hab jetzt doch schon drei- viermal die Kette vorne verloren....trotz straffem Zee-Schaltwerk. Und zwar hüpft mir die Kette immer nach außen.


 
Das hatte ich beim 29er mit 1x9fach auch. Ich habe mir eine Kefü geholt, damit wars dann okay. Das war vor 2 Jahren, da es mittlerweile 1fach Lösungen "ab Werk" (z.B. Dein angesprochenes Kettenblatt) gibt, würde ich diese Variante bevorzugen. Sieht außerdem "cleaner" aus.
Alex


----------



## flensburger (11. Dezember 2013)

@ titzy, den Adapter (FS 1325) hatte ich auch schonmal, der passt definitiv nicht ! Ich bekomme heute wohl meinen Adapter mit der Bezeichnung FS 1322, der sollte passen. Ich werde berichten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Dezember 2013)

Moin.

Also ich habe def. den Adapter für den Moonlander bestellt.
Die Artikelbeschreibung bei HiBike war blöde und ich habe halt die Maße verglichen. 
Nach der Artikelnummer schaue ich heute abend mal.
Optisch sieht es eher wie bei Scylla am Fatty aus.
Kurbel RaceFace Atlas, so wie Scylla. 
(Ich hatte sie aber zuerst!    )

Gruss


----------



## scylla (11. Dezember 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> So, ich hab jetzt doch schon drei- viermal die Kette vorne verloren....trotz straffem Zee-Schaltwerk. Und zwar hüpft mir die Kette immer nach außen. Jetzt überleg ich, ob ich mir ne Kefü holen soll?
> Da ich jetzt aber doch auch auf ein 32T vorne wechseln will, überleg ich, ob ich mir nicht von Hope ein Kettenblatt mit integriertem Bash holen soll.



sicher die eleganteste lösung, wenn auch nicht die günstigste.
ich wage aber zu prophezeien, dass sich die kette danach in richtung rahmen verabschieden wird, wenn du ihr nach außen hin den weg versperrst. so ging's mir jedenfalls am hardtail. da hab ich auch stückchenweise aufgerüstet: erst außen bash, dann innen kunststoffplatte, dann gartenschlauch unter der kettenstrebe, dann alles weg und vollwertige kettenführung.
mir war's irgendwann auch zu deppert, bei jeder abfahrt drauf zu achten, dass ich hinten auch ja auf einem großen ritzel bin, um das kettenschlagen zu minimieren. selbst am fully mit shadow plus schaltwerk haut die kette ordentlich in der gegend rum, wenn sie nicht straff genug gespannt ist (=großes kb, großes ritzel). mit einer gescheiten führung kann man halt auch hinten mal "klein" fahren, ohne dass es rappelt.


----------



## stuhli (11. Dezember 2013)

Habe auÃen den 'Porzellan' Bash (Bikemarkt 15â¬) dran und abspringen tut bei mir nach aussen nichts. Bei unsrer Ausfahrt hat es mir ja auch nur die Kette abgeschmissen (nach innen), weil sie sich wohl aufgebogen hatte. Hab innen aufs Tretlager 2-3 Lagen Gewebeband geklebt, damit nix verkratzt.

Die bessere LÃ¶sung ist wohl eine KeFÃ¼, die schÃ¶nere das Hope-Blatt inkl. Bash. Oder Du probierst mal einen normalen Bashguard, was die Kosten erstmal niedrig hÃ¤lt.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (11. Dezember 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> So, ich hab jetzt doch schon drei- viermal die Kette vorne verloren....trotz straffem Zee-Schaltwerk. Und zwar hüpft mir die Kette immer nach außen. Jetzt überleg ich, ob ich mir ne Kefü holen soll?
> Da ich jetzt aber doch auch auf ein 32T vorne wechseln will, überleg ich, ob ich mir nicht von Hope ein Kettenblatt mit integriertem Bash holen soll.



Hast Du mal an so ein neumodisches Narrow-Wide-Kettenblatt gedacht?


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Dezember 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> So, ich hab jetzt doch schon drei- viermal die Kette vorne verloren....trotz straffem Zee-Schaltwerk. Und zwar hüpft mir die Kette immer nach außen.



Das ist allerdings kein Wunder, wenn du ohne Wide-Narrow-KB oder Kettenführung unterwegs bist!
Das Plus-Schaltwerk schafft das nicht allein.

Wie Scylla schon sagt, wird es dir mit dem Bash die Kette schlicht nach innen werfen.
Da wäre das oben genannte KB schon die bessere Lösung! 


Edit: Krokopelli war schneller.


----------



## titzy (11. Dezember 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ich hab mal eben ein bild von meinem adapter gemacht zum vergleich. ich hab den 100mm bb (ohne moonlander) adapter, der bei bike-components im sortiment ist (100mm BSA/39,5mm offset). der passt auf jeden fall, da er seit einiger zeit erfolgreich an meinem rad seinen dienst tut.



Ja, denn hatte ich zuerst auch schon im Warenkorb. Aber da stand ja noch was von Monaten Lieferzeit und da ich hier gelesen hatte Moonlander sollte passen hab ich halt umbestellt.
So ist das halt, wenn mans nicht abwarten kann  ...
Danke für das Bild. Trotz Dreck sieht man ja deutlich, das diese "Aussparung" und der riesen Abstand zum Sattelrohr an deinem nicht vorhanden ist.

Dann geht das heute halt wieder zurück.


----------



## mete (11. Dezember 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> aber ein schellenumwerfer funktioniert eh nicht wirklich.



Das funktioniert sogar ganz hervorragend, vorausgesetzt, man nimmt ein 3-fach Downswing-Modell und befeilt den äußeren Anschlag minimal (mit Dremel und WC-Fräser dauert das 1 Minute). Ich finde diese Adapterlösungen ehrlich gesagt nicht nur hässlich, sondern auch unpraktisch und unnötig teuer.

 @_titzy_: das mit dem extra-Spacer am Lager würde ich mir auch noch mal überlegen. Wenn ich den Aufbau richtig in Erinnerung habe, kann das eigentlich so nicht funktionieren und ein 36er KB wirst Du bei dem Rad eh nie brauchen.


----------



## scylla (11. Dezember 2013)

warum es hilft, den anschlag abzufeilen erschließt sich mir grad nicht.ich hatte das so eingestellt, dass die beiden äußeren "positionen" am 3fach umwerfer verwendet wurden, und den anschlag natürlich auf maximal rausgedreht. bei "maximal rausgedrehtem" anschlag berührt die schraube doch gar nichts mehr, ergo müsste es doch auch egal sein, wie lang sie ist? oder hab ich da grad einen denkfehler drin?


----------



## mete (11. Dezember 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> warum es hilft, den anschlag abzufeilen erschließt sich mir grad nicht.ich hatte das so eingestellt, dass die beiden äußeren "positionen" am 3fach umwerfer verwendet wurden, und den anschlag natürlich auf maximal rausgedreht. bei "maximal rausgedrehtem" anschlag berührt die schraube doch gar nichts mehr, ergo müsste es doch auch egal sein, wie lang sie ist? oder hab ich da grad einen denkfehler drin?



Das ist schon richtig, wenn man die Schraube komplett rausdreht, schlägt die Hebelei im Umwerfer nicht mehr an diese an. Allerdings trifft sie dann eben irgendwann auf die Platte, in der die Anschlagschraube drinsteckt. Also muss man den beweglichen Teil, der an die Schraube (oder in dem Fall an die Gewindeplatte) anschlägt abfeilen. Das sind etwa 1-2mm, die man da entfernen muss, dann geht der Umwerfer noch etwa 5mm weiter nach außen und alles funktioniert einwandfrei. Auf diesem Bild ist das mal illustriert (Teil No. 7 muss befeilt werden):


----------



## zoomer (11. Dezember 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> So, ich hab jetzt doch schon drei- viermal die Kette vorne verloren....trotz straffem Zee-Schaltwerk. Und zwar hüpft mir die Kette immer nach außen. Jetzt überleg ich, ob ich mir ne Kefü holen soll?
> Da ich jetzt aber doch auch auf ein 32T vorne wechseln will, überleg ich, ob ich mir nicht von Hope ein Kettenblatt mit integriertem Bash holen soll.



Komisch.

Was hast Du denn für ein Kettenblatt ?
Ein normales dünnes von 'ner Schaltkurbel mit Ausfräsungen ?


Ich fahre normale Einfachkettenblätter, breite lange Zähne ohne
Aussparungen - aber ohne neumodisches DickDünn.
Da will die Kette nur ungern runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (11. Dezember 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Das ist schon richtig, wenn man die Schraube komplett rausdreht, schlägt die Hebelei im Umwerfer nicht mehr an diese an. Allerdings trifft sie dann eben irgendwann auf die Platte, in der die Anschlagschraube drinsteckt. Also muss man den beweglichen Teil, der an die Schraube (oder in dem Fall an die Gewindeplatte) anschlägt abfeilen. Das sind etwa 1-2mm, die man da entfernen muss, dann geht der Umwerfer noch etwa 5mm weiter nach außen und alles funktioniert einwandfrei. Auf diesem Bild ist das mal illustriert (Teil No. 7 muss befeilt werden):



ach so, jetzt hab ich das kapiert. ich dachte, du hättest die schraube befeilt. 
danke für die erklärung 
das ist ne feine lösung! (wenn man unempfindlich gegenüber extrem schräg verlaufenden schaltzügen ist)


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Dezember 2013)

Der Schaltzug geht beim Fatty durch das doppelte OR doch eh extrem weit nach außen.
Wenn man dann einen Umwerfer mit integriertem Anschlag nimmt,
passt das wieder!


----------



## rayc (11. Dezember 2013)

@mete, clevere Lsg. 
Und so einfach 

Ich kam nur auf die Idee, den Umwerfer zu verdrehen.
Hat auch geschaltet, aber nicht unter Last.

ray


----------



## titzy (11. Dezember 2013)

mete schrieb:


> @_titzy_: das mit dem extra-Spacer am Lager würde ich mir auch noch mal überlegen. Wenn ich den Aufbau richtig in Erinnerung habe, kann das eigentlich so nicht funktionieren und ein 36er KB wirst Du bei dem Rad eh nie brauchen.



Warum meinst du klappt das mir dem extra Spacer nicht, weil dann die Welle um 2 mm versetzt aufliegt? Was sollte da stören, ich kanns mir noch nicht so recht vorstellen, aber zur Not ja heut Nacht noch mal abschrauben und probieren. Bei der linken Kurbel habe ich keinen Spacer verbaut (entgegen der Truvativ) Anleitung. Rechts dafür dann 2. Bei Cubation am Rad ist das ja analog, die Befestigung für die Kettenführung ist dort als Ersatz für den Orginalspacer auf der Kettenblattseite verbaut. 
Oder meinst du es gibt bei mir dann Probleme mit der Kettenlinie. Aktuell hab ich noch keine Kette aufgelegt um das beurteilen zu können.

Mmh, also ich wollt halt mal das 36er probieren, da ich eh mehr mit Drehmoment als mit Drehzahl arbeite. Wenns nix wird dann tausch ich das halt gegen ein 34er oder 32er. @_cubation_ hat ja aktuell noch eins rum liegen .


----------



## yo_eddy (11. Dezember 2013)

Hab' jetzt nicht die ganze Umwerferdiskussion verfolgt, aber was war/ist der Grund, warum ihr keinen E-Type-Umwerfer nehmt?

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## rayc (11. Dezember 2013)

Die Befestigung.
Die Klemmung am Tretlager reicht nicht, somit kann sich der Umwerfer verdrehen.

ray


----------



## Bumble (11. Dezember 2013)

Der Ragley Bagger ist auch nicht für E-Type vorgesehen, hab da einfach so ne Schelle montiert an der der Umwerfer oben verschraubt wird.

Woher ich die Schelle hatte weiss ich aber nicht mehr.


----------



## mete (11. Dezember 2013)

titzy schrieb:


> Warum meinst du klappt das mir dem extra Spacer nicht, weil dann die Welle um 2 mm versetzt aufliegt? Was sollte da stören, ich kanns mir noch nicht so recht vorstellen, aber zur Not ja heut Nacht noch mal abschrauben und probieren. Bei der linken Kurbel habe ich keinen Spacer verbaut (entgegen der Truvativ) Anleitung. Rechts dafür dann 2. Bei Cubation am Rad ist das ja analog, die Befestigung für die Kettenführung ist dort als Ersatz für den Orginalspacer auf der Kettenblattseite verbaut.
> Oder meinst du es gibt bei mir dann Probleme mit der Kettenlinie. Aktuell hab ich noch keine Kette aufgelegt um das beurteilen zu können..



Eigentlich liegt da nur ein Spacer bei, der auf der Antriebsseite montiert werden soll. Wenn Du noch einen verbaust, dann liegt eines des beiden Lager nicht mehr an dem dafür vorgesehenen Absatz auf der Welle an. Das ist aber spätestens dann ungünstig, wenn man beide Kurbelarme mit dem vorgeschriebenen Moment anzieht, denn dann belastest Du die Lager axial und das tötet diese ziemlich schnell. Sicher ist da etwas Spiel durch das Loslager auf der Nicht-Antriebsseite möglich, aber ob 2mm drin sind, bezweifle ich dann doch etwas.


----------



## titzy (11. Dezember 2013)

@mete Danke für die Erläuterung.
Hab das aktuell noch nicht mit dem max. Drehmoment angezogen. Waren ja bisher eh nur alles Trockenübungen. Dann werde ich mir das heute noch mal ganauer anschauen und vor allem mit nur einem Adapter sowie ohne großem Kettenblatt probieren. Mal schauen wie stark unterschiedlich dann jetzt ist und vielleicht seh ich ja auch bis wohin die Welle auflag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (11. Dezember 2013)

Ein bisschen Offset sollte bei der Kurbel schon drin sein, wenn es dich beim Fahren nicht stört. Und ob noch Luft zum Lager ist (was ich glaube), klärt ein Blick von oben.


----------



## yo_eddy (11. Dezember 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Die Befestigung.
> Die Klemmung am Tretlager reicht nicht, somit kann sich der Umwerfer verdrehen.



Ähm...da gibt es aber passende Schellen, falls am Rahmen kein Befestigungspunkt zur Abstützung vorhanden ist. Die Schellen lassen sich am FatBike mit Spacern dann auch passend zur Platte des Umwerfers am Tretlager einbauen.

Problem solvers hatten mal 'ne eigene E-Clamp, find' die aber nicht mehr. Nimmt man eben die:

http://problemsolversbike.com/products/cross_clamps_pulleys

Weg mit dem Rädchen, Distanz gemacht und angeschraubt.

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## flensburger (11. Dezember 2013)

flensburger schrieb:


> @ titzy, den Adapter (FS 1325) hatte ich auch schonmal, der passt definitiv nicht ! Ich bekomme heute wohl meinen Adapter mit der Bezeichnung FS 1322, der sollte passen. Ich werde berichten....



Also, der Adapter ist heut gekommen, kombiniert mit einem Direct Mount SLX Umwerfer... und: läuft 1 A.

Alle die also Fatty fahren mit 2 fach Kurbel (bei mir 36/22 Sram X5) sei festgestellt, das der Problem Solver Adapter mit der Bezeichnung FS 1322 passt. Der Adapter FS 1325 (Moonlander) passt definitiv nicht !! Verlasst Euch bloß nicht auf irgendwelche Bilder des Adapters aus dem Netz. Nur die Bezeichnung (FS1322) ist entscheidend !


----------



## aemkei77 (11. Dezember 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Woher ich die Schelle hatte weiss ich aber nicht mehr.



Ich habe diese verwendet weil sie noch rumlag
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25920_Flaschenhalter-Schelle-VIP-.html


----------



## tommybgoode (13. Dezember 2013)

Hurra, gestern hab ich Post bekommen mit einem großen und einem ganz großen Paket  Hab mal alles soweit zusammengeschraubt etc. Anscheinend ist es in England üblich die Bremsen Motorradmäßig zu montieren, aber egal. War ja schnell geändert. Heute oder morgen müsste ich dann noch ein Paket bekommen, und dann kann das Tubeless-Experiment starten. Ich werde berichten. Wird wohl nur leider noch ein paar Tage dauern, bis ich dafür die Zeit habe.

Aber eine Frage habe ich noch. Es war öfter die Rede vom Nachbearbeiten der Laufräder. Da ich da nicht so die Erfahrung habe: Soll ich da einfach nur drauf achten, dass alle Speichen gefühlt gleich gespannt sind? oder sollte man generell alle etwas nachspannen? Oder bringt da Selbstmachen nichts, wenn man nicht wirklich Erfahrung hat? Oder waren das eher Einzelfälle, bei denen die Qualität des Laufradbaus nicht so toll war?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## cubation (13. Dezember 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> . Anscheinend ist es in England üblich die Bremsen Motorradmäßig zu montieren, aber egal. War ja schnell geändert.



Da war jemand zu eilig bei der Bestellung, irgendwo gab es einen Punkt an dem du auswählen konntest wie die Bremsen montiert sein sollen. 

Ist aber halb so schlimm. Was die Laufräder angeht, ich fahr meine ohne nachbereiten seit gut 4 Monaten ohne Probleme. 

Also dann viel Spaß mit der Kiste!  Meine bekommt wohl Sonntag den ersten Renneinsatz beim Crossrennen, aber alles Just4Fun meine Rennsaison geht eigentlich erst wieder im April los. 


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (13. Dezember 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Aber eine Frage habe ich noch. Es war öfter die Rede vom Nachbearbeiten der Laufräder. Da ich da nicht so die Erfahrung habe: Soll ich da einfach nur drauf achten, dass alle Speichen gefühlt gleich gespannt sind? oder sollte man generell alle etwas nachspannen? Oder bringt da Selbstmachen nichts, wenn man nicht wirklich Erfahrung hat? Oder waren das eher Einzelfälle, bei denen die Qualität des Laufradbaus nicht so toll war?
> 
> Gruß, Tom



Was man bisher so liest kann es sicher nicht schaden da bissl Hand anzulegen und den Rädern etwas mehr Speichenspannung zu verpassen.
Außer nem passenden Nippelspanner brauchst ja nix.
Die Anleitung find ich ganz tauglich wenn man sich noch net auskennt:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuWRHrigm40"]ws zentrieren - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## zoomer (13. Dezember 2013)

Meine waren bereits insgesamt *sehr* stark gespannt.

Nur eben nicht gleichmässig.
Das kann man aber von Hand nicht erkennen, dafür braucht
man einen Tensiometer. Wenn man so einen nicht hat macht
es meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn an den Nippeln zu drehen.
Erst wenn sich mit der Zeit Seiten- oder Höhenschlag einstellt
oder wenn einzelne Speichen wirklich fühlbar locker werden.


----------



## zoomer (13. Dezember 2013)

cubation schrieb:


> Da war jemand zu eilig bei der Bestellung, irgendwo gab es einen Punkt an dem du auswählen konntest wie die Bremsen montiert sein sollen.




So weit ich gehört habe wird dieser Punkt bei On One auch gerne mal
ignoriert.


----------



## Bumble (13. Dezember 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Das kann man aber von Hand nicht erkennen, dafür braucht
> man einen Tensiometer. Wenn man so einen nicht hat macht
> es meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn an den Nippeln zu drehen.



Tensio benutz ich auch beim Aufbau, für den Check zwischendurch aber dann nicht mehr, da genügt doch die Finger-Drückmethode, zu lockre Speichen kann man damit doch recht schnell ausfindig machen.





Weiss natürlich nicht wie sich so ein OnOne Laufrad speichentechnisch anfühlt, alles reine Theorie.

Du denkst also man sollte lieber die Finger weg lassen und mit dem Tensio ran ?


----------



## zoomer (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab halt einfach die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich weder per Klang,
mit Speichendrücken, noch per gefühltem Drehmoment am Nippelschlüssel,
auch nur irgend eine grobe, brauchbare  Vergleichbarkeit der Speichenspannungen
erreichen konnte, wenn ich hinterher mal mit dem Tensiometer nachgeprüft
hatte.


Auch beim Neuaufbau.
in der Regel sorgt ein penibles, geduldiges rauszentrieren von Seiten- und (!)
Höhenschlag, bei gutem Material, auch für eine gleichmässige Speichenspannung.
Aber gerade bei leichten Verschiebungen am Felgenstoss o.Ä., gelingt es manchmal
trotzdem, ein super zentriertes Laufrad mit komplett ungleichmässigen
Speichenspannungen aufzubauen.
Kann meistens, muss aber nicht gut gehen.

Angaben zur zulässigen, maximalen Speichenspannung gibt es beim Felgenhersteller.

Spannung zu hoch,
Felge(nloch) wird überbeansprucht, Alu verformt sich bei Belastung plastisch,
Rundlauf lässt schnell nach, ggf. können auch Nippel reissen.

Spannung zu niedrig,
einzelne Speichenspannungen gehen bei der wechselnden Belastung auf Null
herunter und brechen daher wesentlich früher wegen der dadurch höheren
Belastung.


----------



## stuhli (13. Dezember 2013)

Selbst eingespeicht hab ich noch nicht, aber das ein oder andere Laufrad mal zentriert. Mein Fatty ist ja ein Gebrauchtbike und ich weiss jetzt nicht ob der Erstbesitzer da schonmal hand angelegt hat.
Hab sie auch mit der Fingerdrück-Methode mal überprüft und sie schienen mir recht gleichmässig und fest zu sein. Hab auch bisher keine Probleme damit....noch läuft alles rund. Fahre aber auch nicht die harten Wege wie das @Bumble oder @scylla so machen, bin also eher gemässigt und vorsichtig unterwegs.


----------



## duc-mo (13. Dezember 2013)

Kann man eine so breite Felge überhaupt "zentrieren"?

Ich würde vermuten, dass das nur sehr schwer möglich ist und ich würde deshalb eher Wert darauf legen, das die Spannung paßt. Nach allem was ich bisher gelesen habe laufen die fetten Reifen ja eh sehr sehr unrund, da kommts auf ein zwei Millimeter bei der Felge ja auch nicht an...


----------



## zoomer (13. Dezember 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> da kommts auf ein zwei Millimeter bei der Felge ja auch nicht an...



Sehe ich auch so, generell bei MTB's.
Spannung hat Priorität, danach kommt der Rundlauf


----------



## corra (13. Dezember 2013)

ich kämpf grad mit schutzblechen am onone hatte gehofft das die so passen aber wie solls anders sein nix geht bilder kommen sobald ich den halter gebaut habe


----------



## gnss (13. Dezember 2013)

Umwerfer befräst, montiert, läuft. Ich kann den Quatsch mit nur einem Kettenblatt aus ästhetischen Gründen zwar nachvollziehen, aber eigentlich ist es Blödsinn. Hoher Verschleiß am einzigen Kettenblatt, unnötig schräg laufende Kette, ungenügende Untersetzung, mangelhafte Spreizung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (13. Dezember 2013)

corra schrieb:


> ich kämpf grad mit schutzblechen am onone hatte gehofft das die so passen aber wie solls anders sein nix geht bilder kommen sobald ich den halter gebaut habe



Na was für welche denn ?
Ich warte mal auf die Bilder 





gnss schrieb:


> Ich kann den Quatsch mit nur einem Kettenblatt aus ästhetischen Gründen zwar nachvollziehen, aber eigentlich ist es Blödsinn. Hoher Verschleiß am einzigen Kettenblatt, unnötig schräg laufende Kette, ungenügende Untersetzung, mangelhafte Spreizung.




Stimme zu 100% überein - und fahre vorne 1-fach !
(günstiges 32T Stahlblatt von On One)


----------



## stuhli (13. Dezember 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> Umwerfer befräst, montiert, läuft. Ich kann den Quatsch mit nur einem Kettenblatt aus ästhetischen Gründen zwar nachvollziehen, aber eigentlich ist es Blödsinn. Hoher Verschleiß am einzigen Kettenblatt, unnötig schräg laufende Kette, ungenügende Untersetzung, mangelhafte Spreizung.



Ich bin da auch bei Dir. Für ein bissl im Flachen oder bei leichten Steigungen ist 1-Fach ok. Morgen werd ich mich wieder quälen wie Sau und demnächst wird wohl auch ans Fatty 2-fach drankommen. Hab das auch am 29er Stumpjumper und bin eh der Meinung, daß 2x10 ideal ist an nem bike mit dem Abrollumfang.
Deshalb vorne Umwerfer oder sowas wie Hammerschmidt etc.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (13. Dezember 2013)

Wir waren ja am GFBD im Harz unterwegs, meinFatty brachte beladen 26,5 kg auf die Wage. Ich komme super mit 1x10 zurecht, schön zu wissen das der 42iger Rettungsring vorhanden ist. 






Jeder so wie er es mag, kann und Spaß dabei hat. Für Rovaniemi gehe ich auf 30x42. 

Es grüßt René


----------



## gnss (14. Dezember 2013)

Seid ihr den Hirtenstieg hochgefahren?


----------



## Lotte.2000 (14. Dezember 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> Seid ihr den Hirtenstieg hochgefahren?



Nein, hoch sind wir über die Brockenstrasse, die war gut zu fahren. Auf anderen Wegen mussten wir wegen 30-40 cm Neuschnee teilweise bergab schieben. 

Es grüßt René


----------



## corra (14. Dezember 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Na was für welche denn ?
> Ich warte mal auf die Bilder



ich hab noch nen satz the fender gefunden ovp von 2003 die kommen so in mx optic leider ist die onongabel etwas unförmig also muss ich nen halter schweissen der unten ins rohr kommt und dann hochgenug geht damit das blech an der krone vorbei geht


----------



## stubenhocker (14. Dezember 2013)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Auf anderen Wegen mussten wir wegen 30-40 cm Neuschnee teilweise bergab schieben.


 
...das war große K*#%e und für mich etwas frustrierend ! Aber mittlerweile gehts wieder.


----------



## tommybgoode (14. Dezember 2013)

OK, Danke für die Einschätzungen. Dann fasse ich das für mich mal so zusammen:

Gröbere Ausreißer bei der Speichenspannung werde ich direkt etwas angleichen. Ansonsten behalte ich die Laufräder einfach etwas im Blick in Bezug auf Rundlauf und Speichenspannung. Sollte man ja eigentlich sowieso. Aber mache ich sonst normalerweise eher selten.

Die restlichen Teile sind auch gekommen. Hoffe ich habe dann bald Zeit das Rad tubeless fertig zu machen. Aber heute "muss" ich erst mal (dann halt noch mit dem normalen Rad) fahren


----------



## tommybgoode (14. Dezember 2013)

So, nachdem ich kurz nach 18 Uhr vom Fahren zu Hause war und meine Familie noch nicht, bin ich mal kurz in den Keller und habe mich am Tubeless-Umbau probiert. Um viertel vor 7 war der Vorderreifen dann (noch ohne Milch) fertig. Ich hatte zwar den Kompressor da stehen, aber habe es trotzdem mal mit normaler Standpumpe probiert, und es hat sogar damit gut geklappt. Scheint also problemlos zu funktionieren. Hab den Reifen jetzt mal auf 2 bar aufgepumpt, damit sich alles setzen kann und dann muss nur noch Milch rein.
Interessanterweise ist mein Nate mit 4.0 Breite gelabelt, obwohl auf dem Karton und in der Bestellung 3,8" stand. Und tatsächlich habe ich am Floater (noch mit Schlauch) 94mm und am Nate sogar 101mm Breite (schlauchlos) mit Stollen gemessen. Beim Hinterrad werde ich das dann mal genauer dokumentieren, falls Interesse besteht.


 

 



Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (14. Dezember 2013)

krass, dass du den floater sogar mit der standpumpe aufgepumpt bekommen hast!
das ist doch das on-one laufrad, oder?
sonst keine tricks, nur seifenwasser?
wir haben das mit seifenwasser, unterfüttert mit schaumfolie, spanngurt, kompressor etc nur "manchmal" hinbekommen, den überhaupt mal dicht zu bekommen.

meine nates haben auch nur 95mm auf den on-one felgen an der breitesten stelle gemessen. ich hab aber nicht mehr im kopf, ob da 3,8 oder 4.0 drauf steht. evtl hat surly die neuerdings "verbreitert"?


----------



## criscross (14. Dezember 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich kurz nach 18 Uhr vom Fahren zu Hause war und meine Familie noch nicht, bin ich mal kurz in den Keller und habe mich am Tubeless-Umbau probiert. Um viertel vor 7 war der Vorderreifen dann (noch ohne Milch) fertig. Ich hatte zwar den Kompressor da stehen, aber habe es trotzdem mal mit normaler Standpumpe probiert, und es hat sogar damit gut geklappt. Scheint also problemlos zu funktionieren. Hab den Reifen jetzt mal auf 2 bar aufgepumpt, damit sich alles setzen kann und dann muss nur noch Milch rein.
> Interessanterweise ist mein Nate mit 4.0 Breite gelabelt, obwohl auf dem Karton und in der Bestellung 3,8" stand. Und tatsächlich habe ich am Floater (noch mit Schlauch) 94mm und am Nate sogar 101mm Breite (schlauchlos) mit Stollen gemessen. Beim Hinterrad werde ich das dann mal genauer dokumentieren, falls Interesse besteht.
> 
> 
> Gruß, Tom


 
auf jedenfall dokumentieren !

ich will das bei mir auch noch umbauen, aber morgen kommt erstmal die erste Fatty Ausfahrt, bin ja mal gespannt


----------



## Bumble (14. Dezember 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> :ich hab aber nicht mehr im kopf, ob da 3,8 oder 4.0 drauf steht. evtl hat surly die neuerdings "verbreitert"?



4.0 ist nur die Größenangabe im Gummi , das war schon bei meinen alten Endomorph so. Aufdruck ist beim Nate und beim Endo dann weniger, also 3.8 und 3.7.

Woher die unterschiedlichen Bezeichungen kommen hab ich mich auch schon gefragt.


----------



## tommybgoode (14. Dezember 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> krass, dass du den floater sogar mit der standpumpe aufgepumpt bekommen hast!
> das ist doch das on-one laufrad, oder?
> sonst keine tricks, nur seifenwasser?
> wir haben das mit seifenwasser, unterfüttert mit schaumfolie, spanngurt, kompressor etc nur "manchmal" hinbekommen, den überhaupt mal dicht zu bekommen.
> ...



Ja, das ist das On One Laufrad. Allerdings habe ich nur den Nate schlauchlos montiert. Der Floater ist noch ab Werk mit Schlauch auf dem Hinterrad.
Tricks habe ich gar keine gehabt. Unterfüttert mit relativ hartem Schaumstoff. 20" Schlauch drauf, alles gut sauber gemacht, Nate drauf, Seifen/Spüli-Lauge drauf. Und mit Handpumpe auf 2 bar aufgepumpt. Aber beim Hinterrad dokumentiere ich das dann mal genauer. Irgendwann in den nächsten Tagen müsste ich da hoffentlich dazu kommen.
Mit der Breite ist komisch. Ich habe fünf mal nachgemessen, der Nate ist definitiv breiter bei mir.



criscross schrieb:


> auf jedenfall dokumentieren !
> 
> ich will das bei mir auch noch umbauen, aber morgen kommt erstmal die erste Fatty Ausfahrt, bin ja mal gespannt


Mach ich.
Dann viel Spaß beim Fahren. Die erste richtige Fahrt kann ich dann hoffentlich nächstes WE machen.



Bumble schrieb:


> 4.0 ist nur die Größenangabe im Gummi , das war schon bei meinen alten Endomorph so. Aufdruck ist beim Nate und beim Endo dann weniger, also 3.8 und 3.7.
> 
> Woher die unterschiedlichen Bezeichungen kommen hab ich mich auch schon gefragt.


Mit Aufdruck meinst Du den Aufdruck auf dem Karton? Seltsame Sache jedenfalls.


----------



## Bumble (15. Dezember 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Mit Aufdruck meinst Du den Aufdruck auf dem Karton? Seltsame Sache jedenfalls.



Ne, den Aufdruck auf dem Reifen:






Der Nate hat aber gar keine Größenangabe aufgedruckt ist mir grad aufgefallen.


----------



## tommybgoode (15. Dezember 2013)

Gedruckt nicht, aber im Gummi drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (15. Dezember 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> wir haben das mit seifenwasser, unterfüttert mit schaumfolie, spanngurt, kompressor etc nur "manchmal" hinbekommen, den überhaupt mal dicht zu bekommen.


  

Wenn man Zuhause und ohne Zeitdruck, also unter optimalen Bedingungen, schon so viel Equipment braucht, um den Reifen zu montieren- wie macht ihr das denn unterwegs, wenn man nur eine Minipumpe und Reifenheber mithat? Die Milch schließt zwar kleinere Löcher, aber manchmal (zwar selten) hat man Schäden, die anderer Mittel bedürfen, nehmt ihr dann ganz klassisch einen Schlauch?
Alex


----------



## scylla (15. Dezember 2013)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Wenn man Zuhause und ohne Zeitdruck, also unter optimalen Bedingungen, schon so viel Equipment braucht, um den Reifen zu montieren- wie macht ihr das denn unterwegs, wenn man nur eine Minipumpe und Reifenheber mithat? Die Milch schließt zwar kleinere Löcher, aber manchmal (zwar selten) hat man Schäden, die anderer Mittel bedürfen, nehmt ihr dann ganz klassisch einen Schlauch?
> Alex



außerdem würde ich dem Reifen nicht trauen, unterwegs bei wenig Luftdruck auf der Felge zu bleiben. Und genau darum hab ich's dann auch sein lassen und den Schlauch gleich rein getan.
Wenn es bei meinen so gut gegangen wäre wie bei tommybgoode (also mit der Standpumpe aufzupumpen), dann wäre ich jetzt aber auch tubeless unterwegs.

Ansonsten ja, auch wenn ich tubeless-Reifen montiert habe, habe ich immer einen Schlauch im Rucksack. Auch wenn die Reifen problemlos dicht zu bekommen sind.


----------



## Rocky10 (15. Dezember 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich kurz nach 18 Uhr vom Fahren zu Hause war und meine Familie noch nicht, bin ich mal kurz in den Keller und habe mich am Tubeless-Umbau probiert. Um viertel vor 7 war der Vorderreifen dann (noch ohne Milch) fertig. Ich hatte zwar den Kompressor da stehen, aber habe es trotzdem mal mit normaler Standpumpe probiert, und es hat sogar damit gut geklappt. Scheint also problemlos zu funktionieren. Hab den Reifen jetzt mal auf 2 bar aufgepumpt, damit sich alles setzen kann und dann muss nur noch Milch rein.
> Interessanterweise ist mein Nate mit 4.0 Breite gelabelt, obwohl auf dem Karton und in der Bestellung 3,8" stand. Und tatsächlich habe ich am Floater (noch mit Schlauch) 94mm und am Nate sogar 101mm Breite (schlauchlos) mit Stollen gemessen. Beim Hinterrad werde ich das dann mal genauer dokumentieren, falls Interesse besteht.
> 
> 
> ...



Witzig...genau dasselbe habe ich gestern gemacht mit Nate und Marg Lite, hat auch gut funktioniert..Probefahrt in 2 Stunden, werde berichten.
Ich habe eine Kompressor, Abdichtung über dem Felgenband mit einem Tesa, Milch No Tubes. Der Reifen hat einwandfrei "geploppt", das ist meist ein sehr gutes Zeichen (ich habe mittlerweile sicher 8 Jahre Erfahrung mit Milch und so...mal sehen, bin gespannt.
(übrigens....Surly Schlauch gewogen 420 Gramm!!)


----------



## tommybgoode (15. Dezember 2013)

Wenn man unterwegs einen Platten haben sollte, würde ich das auch mit Ersatzschlauch regeln. Habe auch immer einen dabei. Fürs Fatty werde ich aber wohl keinen besonderen Schlauch mitnehmen. Wenn ich tatsächlich mal einen Platten haben sollte, dann werde ich auch irgendwie mit normalem Schlauch runtereiern können. Aber einer der Hauptgründe für Tubeless -zumindest für mich- ist eben, dass man normalerweise keinen Platten mehr hat. Ich fahre jetzt glaube ich drei bis vier Jahre schlauchlos. Einmal hatte ich tatsächlich einen Platten während der Tour. Da war ich etwas nachlässig mit der Milch. Die sollte man alle paar Monate mal nachfüllen, weil das Zeug etwas eintrocknet mit der Zeit. Habe ich nicht gemacht und dann eben einen Platten kassiert. Ansonsten nur positive Erfahrungen auf der Tour (Installation kann tatsächlich aber etwas mühsam sein, vor allem ohne Kompressor). Meistens bekommt man es gar nicht mit, dass man gerade einen Plattfuß bekommen hätte, manchmal aber doch. Zwei Beispiele:

Ich erinnere mich, dass ich während der Zugfahrt mit meinen Mitfahrern über die Vorteile von Tubeless diskutiert hatte. Aus dem Zug ausgestiegen - Platten! War etwas peinlich bis lustig nach der Diskussion. Allerdings hat sich rausgestellt, dass ich wohl kurz vor dem Bahnhof durch eine Scherbe gefahren sein muss. Durch die Zugfahrt hat sich der Reifen nicht mehr bewegt und die Milch kam nicht zum Loch. Also ging die Luft raus. Zu Hause hab ich den Reifen dann "repariert", indem ich ihn aufgepumpt und etwas geschüttelt habe. Das wars.

Vor kurzem verlor mein Hinterrad immer wieder Luft. Hielt für eine Tour, aber nächste Woche musste ich wieder aufpumpen. Als ich dann mal genauer hingeschaut habe, waren da recht viele, kleine Löcher, durch die die Luft langsam entwichen ist. Die Milch war dadurch ziemlich verbraucht und konnte es nicht mehr komplett abdichten. Also neue Milch rein, aufgepumpt, geschüttelt, fertig. Mit Schlauch hätten mir viele der kleinen Löcher wohl eine Zwangspause während der Tour beschert.

Daneben noch die anderen, bekannten Vorteile, die ich dann auch gerne noch mitnehme. So, das war dann mein Plädoyer für Tubeless


----------



## Bumble (15. Dezember 2013)

Hab ich dann nicht irgendwann das Gewicht vom Schlauch überholt wenn ich paar mal im Jahr Milch nachkippe ?


----------



## tommybgoode (15. Dezember 2013)

Soweit ich weiß ist in der Milch Latex, Glykol und Wasser drin. Glykol und Wasser verdunsten. Bleibt also nur noch Latex. Da bleiben dann so komische Latexknäuel drin. Die könnte man auch rausholen. Etwas Latex haftet an den Reifen, aber das soll ja auch bleiben, um den Reifen wirklich luftdicht zu machen/halten.
Ich kenne die genaue Zusammensetzung natürlich nicht. Aber wenn man mal pessimistischerweise rechnet, dass nur die Hälfte der Masse verdunstet und ich zweimal im Jahr 20-40ml nachfülle, dann ist das wirklich zu vernachlässigen. Pro Jahr würde ein Reifen dann grob geschätzt 30g zunehmen. Die Rechnung stimmt vielleicht nicht ganz, aber die Größenordnung dürfte passen.


----------



## gnss (15. Dezember 2013)

Das nimmt er an den Stollen wieder ab.


----------



## zoomer (15. Dezember 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hab ich dann nicht irgendwann das Gewicht vom Schlauch überholt wenn ich paar mal im Jahr Milch nachkippe ?



Nicht so schnell.

Kommt mir schon so vor als wäre der Hauptanteil in der Milch das Wasser.
Das Glykol verdunstet meiner Meinung nach nicht/kaum.
Es wird mit der Zeit immer öliger.


Ich mag's nicht (mehr).
Wenn man Ersatzschla(e)uch(e) mitnehmen muss macht es für mich keinen
Sinn, so brauche ich nur mein Flickzeug.
Ich finde die Milch und Pannenschutz trocknen sehr schnell, und ggf. einseitig
ein wenn das Rad mal nicht bewegt wird. Ggf. kann man das Ventil nicht mehr
richtig zuschrauben weil Glykol an die Dichtung kam und sie nun mitdreht.
Die Textilfasern zum Loch verklumpen, verklumpen auch von selbst und
lassen eine Latexkoralle wachsen.

Spass macht es ja schon.
Und würde ich regelmässig und nur ein Rad fahren, würde ich es wohl
auch wieder mit Milch machen.


----------



## tommybgoode (15. Dezember 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Das Glykol verdunstet meiner Meinung nach nicht/kaum.



Stimmt natürlich. Hab mal bei Wikipedia geschaut. Dampfdruck von Glykol ist 5Pa, von Wasser 3100Pa. Heißt also, dass Glykol quasi nicht verdunstet. Was bei einem Siedepunkt von 197°C auch eigentlich naheliegend ist. Hab irgendwie nur Alkohol = hohe Verdunstung gedacht. Was natürlich Unsinn ist.

Aber wir sind ja nicht im Physik oder Chemieunterricht  Unterm Strich bleibt: Das meiste an Gewicht ist mit der Zeit weg.


----------



## criscross (15. Dezember 2013)

und diese Latex *Korallen* hatte ich auch nur mit Notubes Milch, das ist zB. bei der Zero Flats Milch nicht der Fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (15. Dezember 2013)

criscross schrieb:


> und diese Latex *Korallen* hatte ich auch nur mit Notubes Milch, das ist zB. bei der Zero Flats Milch nicht der Fall



Stimmt ... NoTubes Milch ....

Gibt's inzwischen besseres, oder eine "Vergleichtabelle" ?



Sollten nicht die gefühlten letzten 20 Beiträge geschlossen
in den Reifenthread verschoben werden ?
(Den "Milchfrei"en )

Und die 10 letzten davor in den Laufradthread ?


----------



## Bumble (15. Dezember 2013)

Danke für den kleinen Chemie-Unterricht, da hab ich in der Schule immer gepennt 

Werd Tubeless wohl auch nochmal probieren wenn ich mein neues Hinterrad fertig habe, vorne trau ich michs aber generell nicht, da hab ich zu viel Schiss vor nem Reifenabsprung und den Konsequenzen bei meinem Fahrstil. 

NoTubes Milch hätte ich sogar noch ne große Flasche und ein Tubeless Ventil auch. 

*Achja: Bitte den ganzen Kram verschieben, ist def. zu informativ ums zu löschen.*


----------



## Lotte.2000 (15. Dezember 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Werd Tubeless wohl auch nochmal probieren wenn ich mein neues Hinterrad fertig habe, vorne trau ich michs aber generell nicht, da hab ich zu viel Schiss vor nem Reifenabsprung und den Konsequenzen bei meinem Fahrstil.



Netzfund!






Tubeless ist wie 1x10, dem einem gefällt es, dem anderen nicht! Alles hat seine Vor und Nachteile? 

es grüßt René


----------



## criscross (15. Dezember 2013)

nix tubeless...da ist nen Schlauch drin


----------



## Lotte.2000 (15. Dezember 2013)

criscross schrieb:


> nix tubeless...da ist nen Schlauch drin



Genau .


----------



## Bumble (15. Dezember 2013)

Bud auf Marge Lite iss aber schon krass


----------



## zoomer (15. Dezember 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> NoTubes Milch hätte ich sogar noch ne große Flasche und ein Tubeless Ventil auch.




Ich auch 

Würde es aber, wie Scylla, nur machen wenn die Felge ein Tubless Bett
zum Wulst einrasten hat. Und damit der Reifen auch bei wenig bis keinem
Druck drin bleibt.
Für alles andere braucht man einen "Rim Strip", wegen dem man aber
auch gleich wieder einen Schlauch verwenden könnte.
Also Surly ja, On One Felge eher niemals ...


----------



## Bumble (15. Dezember 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Also Surly ja, On One Felge eher niemals ...



Habs vor mit Clown Shoe und BFL zu versuchen.


----------



## criscross (15. Dezember 2013)

heute die erste Ausfahrt mit dem Fatty 

macht echt spaß mit dem Dicken,
nur mit dem springen hat er es nicht so, bzw. geht das ganz schön auf die untrainierten Handgelenke, besonders wenn man von den Federelementen der anderen Bikes verwöhnt ist 

aber sonst ein top Bike und für den Preis unschlagbar !

Ein paar Änderungen hab ich vor dem ersten Start dann schon gemacht,

das 36er Blatt gegen ein 33er getauscht, die Brechstange von Lenker gegen ein Syntace Vector mit 12 Grad getauscht, 80er Ritchey 4Axis Vorbau, Conti FR Schläuche und die 150er Lev Stütze.

Luftdruck bin ich heute mit 0,6 / 0,7 gefahren,
aber da geht vielleicht noch etwas weniger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (16. Dezember 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich kurz nach 18 Uhr vom Fahren zu Hause war und meine Familie noch nicht, bin ich mal kurz in den Keller und habe mich am Tubeless-Umbau probiert. Um viertel vor 7 war der Vorderreifen dann (noch ohne Milch) fertig. Ich hatte zwar den Kompressor da stehen, aber habe es trotzdem mal mit normaler Standpumpe probiert, und es hat sogar damit gut geklappt. Scheint also problemlos zu funktionieren. Hab den Reifen jetzt mal auf 2 bar aufgepumpt, damit sich alles setzen kann und dann muss nur noch Milch rein.
> Gruß, Tom



Kleines Update: Ich wollte in einer kleinen Pause die Milch reinmachen und wieder aufpumpen. Denkste! Keine Chance wieder aufzupumpen. Selbst mit (meinem eher kleineren) Kompressor und ausgeschraubtem Ventileinsatz ging nichts. Problem ist, dass die Schaumstoffunterlage sich gesetzt hat. Die ist also wichtiger als ich dachte. Wenn der Reifen dort einigermaßen aufsitzt, kann man ihn wie letztes mal sogar mit Standpumpe aufpumpen. Ohne oder mit wenig Unterlage funktioniert es nicht oder nur mit leistungsstarkem Kompressor. Aber ich werde da mal noch weiter testen. Da finde ich eine praktikable Lösung! Das einfachste wäre den Schaumstoffunterbau wieder neu zu machen. Aber das stellt mich nicht so ganz zufrieden. Der funktioniert ja dann auch nur genau einmal. Wenn ich da eine Lösung habe eröffne ich glaube ich mal einen Extra-Thread. Ist ja nur teilweise spezifisch für das On One das Thema.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (16. Dezember 2013)

Das Geheimnis liegt im geschlossenzelligem Schaumstoff, dieser setzt sich nicht. ;-) 

Es grüßt René


----------



## rayc (16. Dezember 2013)

Versuch mal das Volumen des Reifen zu verkleinern. 
Einfach in Laufrichtung des Reifen einen Spanngurt festzurren.
Dann sollte es wieder klappen.
Sobald du etwas Druck draufhast, den Gurt wieder entfernen.

Ray


----------



## Rake109 (17. Dezember 2013)

Gurt-Lösung funktioniert einwandfrei, kann ich bestätigen. Ist aber nur die Werkstattlösung


----------



## tommybgoode (17. Dezember 2013)

Da der Schaumstoff nach dem Aufpumpen ja sowieso keine Funktion mehr hat, habe ich einfach nochmal neu aufgebaut. Dann ging es auch wieder mit der Standpumpe. Das Hinterrad habe ich dann auch direkt gemacht. Hat auch einwandfrei mit Standpumpe funktioniert. Letztes mal habe ich den Fehler gemacht die Reifen zu lange ohne Milch mit 2 bar rumstehen zu lassen. Diesmal habe ich direkt die Milch rein, und bis jetzt sieht es sehr gut aus. Habe auch nur auf ca. 0,8 bar aufgepumpt. Fotos habe ich auch einige gemacht. Wenn die erste Testfahrt erfolgreich war, dokumentiere ich das mal genauer.


----------



## criscross (17. Dezember 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (17. Dezember 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Fürs Fatty werde ich aber wohl keinen besonderen Schlauch mitnehmen. Wenn ich tatsächlich mal einen Platten haben sollte, dann werde ich auch irgendwie mit normalem Schlauch runtereiern können.




Davon rate ich dir eindringlich ab:

ich hatte beim letzten Nightride einen Snakebite. Flicken geht nicht, da der Flicken am Conti FR Schlauch nicht hält, weil er zu sehr gedehnt wird. 
Der Ersatzschlauch war zwar auch ein Conti, aber nur ein normaler (falsche Packung in den Rucksack getan).

Ich hatte keine Chance den Reifen auch nur so aufzupumpen, dass ich das Rad schieben konnte, da der normale Schlauch extreme Beulen machte,so dass der Reifen nicht durch den Rahmen ging auch wenn er an anderen Stellen so locker saß, dass er von der Felge rutschte

Nach 30 min Tragschieben hab ich das Rad im Wald versteckt und bin dann die restlichen 5 km zum Auto zurückgejoggt.

Also wenn Ersatzschlauch, dann entweder Schwalbe oder Conti FR


----------



## tommybgoode (17. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Info. Dann werde ich mir bei Gelegenheit wohl mal einen Schwalbe oder Conti FR bestellen und den dann immer als "normalen" Ersatzschlauch mitnehmen. Hin- und Hertauschen im Rucksack habe ich keine Lust.


----------



## rayc (17. Dezember 2013)

Bei Karstadt gibt es rechteckige Flicken etwa 5cm x 4 cm), die kann man zurecht schneiden.
Also möglichst klein, das funktioniert an mehren Schläuchen von scylla. 
Aber es waren meist Dornen, also rech kleine Löcher.

Ich finde diese Flicken eh deutlich besser als die klassischen Flicken.
Setze sie seit Jahren ein.

Ray


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. Dezember 2013)

Manche schneiden sich aus kaputten Schläuchen auch verschieden große Flicken, die sie sehr erfolgreich verwenden.
Vielleicht dehnen diese sich besser und könnten gerade bei Fatbikes von Nutzen sein!


----------



## zoomer (17. Dezember 2013)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Davon rate ich dir eindringlich ab:
> 
> Flicken geht nicht, da der Flicken am Conti FR Schlauch nicht hält, weil er zu sehr gedehnt wird.



Interessant,
daran hatte ich bisher gar nicht gedacht .....




rayc schrieb:


> Bei Karstadt gibt es rechteckige Flicken etwa 5cm x 4 cm), die kann man zurecht schneiden.
> Also möglichst klein, das funktioniert.
> 
> Ich finde diese Flicken eh deutlich besser als die klassischen Flicken.
> ...




Es gibt inzwischen so viele verschiedene Flicken, zum vulkanisieren
oder selbstklebend, verschieden Dicken und Farben,
kannst Du da ein bisschen konkreter werden ...


----------



## tommybgoode (17. Dezember 2013)

War mal eben bei uns im Flachlandwald und bin endlich die ersten Meter gefahren. Ich kann nur sagen: 
Damit ist eigentlich alles zum Fatty gesagt.

Bin auch mal drei Stufen oder so hochgefahren. Da hat die Milch noch ein klein wenig arbeiten müssen. Ansonsten war alles dicht. Am WE gibt es dann die erste richtige Tour. Bin sehr gespannt und freu mich


----------



## corra (17. Dezember 2013)

so einmal mit schutzblechen . Vor 10 jahren wirkten die an nem mtb irgendwie mächtiger 













morgen gibs noch nen neuen lenker und dann mal auf schnee hoffen


----------



## Bumble (17. Dezember 2013)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Flicken geht nicht, da der Flicken am Conti FR Schlauch nicht hält, weil er zu sehr gedehnt wird.



Du darfst halt nicht die kleinen TipTop Flicken nehmen, sondern immer die länglichen.
Ich mach da 2 Stück versetzt und überlappend drauf und das hält jetzt schon ewig.


----------



## aemkei77 (17. Dezember 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Du darfst halt nicht die kleinen TipTop Flicken nehmen, sondern immer die länglichen.
> Ich mach da 2 Stück versetzt und überlappend drauf und das hält jetzt schon ewig.



Das kann sein, hatte nur kleine.
Ersatzschlauch kommt trotzdem mit,
zudem bin ich grad am Überlegen wegen Ghetto Tubeless,
so ein Plattfuß kann einem nämlich ganz schön den Nightride vermießen


----------



## Bumble (17. Dezember 2013)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> so ein Plattfuß kann einem nämlich ganz schön den Nightride vermießen



Du sagst es, hab am Anfang noch ne halbe Stunde gebraucht weil der Reifen nicht gescheit runter ging  Macht Spaß wenns dunkel ist, im Kalten umso geiler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (17. Dezember 2013)

Nieselregen noch dazu vielleicht? Nasse kalte Finger, super!


----------



## zoomer (17. Dezember 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Du darfst halt nicht die kleinen TipTop Flicken nehmen, sondern immer die länglichen.
> Ich mach da 2 Stück versetzt und überlappend drauf und das hält jetzt schon ewig.



Ich finde das Problem ist eher dass die normalen TipTop Flecken
zu steif sind und sich der Schlauch an der Stelle nicht mehr richtig
ausdehnen kann. (Also Beule nach innen  )

Das fällt schon bei normalen 26/29ern auf.

Ich denke mir nur dass das beim 13F im Fatbike Reifen nicht so
praktisch ist.


----------



## zoomer (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich sag ja nicht dass die Flicken nicht halten oder sich wieder lösen sondern,
da sie ja bei schlaffem Schlauch aufgeklebt werden, diesen dann in gebrauchs-
fertigem Zustand am expandieren hindern.


----------



## aemkei77 (18. Dezember 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> da sie ja bei schlaffem Schlauch aufgeklebt werden, diesen dann in gebrauchsfertigem Zustand am expandieren hindern.


----------



## BigJohn (18. Dezember 2013)

Sagt mal kostet ein Rolling Chassis mit Steuersatz nicht um die 650€? Ich versetehe nicht so ganz, wie sich bei diesem Angebot die 850€ ergeben sollen. Und dann noch 100€ unter dem eigentlich bezahlten Preis. So teuer kann die Hussefelt -Kurbel ja nicht sein.


----------



## corra (18. Dezember 2013)

du brauchst aber noch das innen lager das mit 40 euro zubuche schlägt plus kurbel und dan 100 euro vb einberechnet


----------



## BigJohn (18. Dezember 2013)

Trotzdem ergeben sich dann keine 850€. Die Hussefelt gibts mit Blatt für 60-80€, plus 40€ fürs Innenlager macht mit Versandkosten vielleicht 800€. Hier dann nochwas draufzulegen und dann zu sagen "es ist 100€ billiger" ist schon irgendwie Verarsche. Und für den Fall, dass der jenige die Teile einzeln zusammengestellt hat, da das Rolling Chassis im Moment nicht angeboten wird: dann hat er sich wohl selbst verarscht, denn für wenig mehr gibts ja schon das ganze Rad.


----------



## corra (18. Dezember 2013)

also ich habe glaube ich 686 inkl allem bezahlt für chassie . ich nehms für 500 XD


----------



## oli_muenchen (18. Dezember 2013)

Das Rolling Chassis Bundle gibt es doch gar nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Dezember 2013)

Findet man(n) vielleicht das ein oder andere Fatty am* 24.12.*, vormittags, auf dem Gr. Feldberg/Ts vor?
Werde eine kurze, direkte Tour mit den Jungs hochfahren und dem bunten Treiben oben bissl zuschauen. 
Gerne mit 1 oder 2 Glühwein (wegen der kalten Hände).


----------



## yo_eddy (19. Dezember 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Findet man(n) vielleicht das ein oder andere Fatty am* 24.12.*, vormittags, auf dem Gr. Feldberg/Ts vor?



Mal schauen, wenn mich die Regierung weglässt, ja. Wann genau ist "vormittags" bei Dir?

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2013)

Denke ich werde gegen 10.00, spätestens 10.30 oben sein...


----------



## zoomer (19. Dezember 2013)

Oh je,

der Taunusteufel hat mich angesteckt. An meinem Gabelende oben sieht man nun auch
einen minimalen Riss und einen Hauch von Rost


----------



## bikeplanet (19. Dezember 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Trotzdem ergeben sich dann keine 850€. Die Hussefelt gibts mit Blatt für 60-80€, plus 40€ fürs Innenlager macht mit Versandkosten vielleicht 800€. Hier dann nochwas draufzulegen und dann zu sagen "es ist 100€ billiger" ist schon irgendwie Verarsche. Und für den Fall, dass der jenige die Teile einzeln zusammengestellt hat, da das Rolling Chassis im Moment nicht angeboten wird: dann hat er sich wohl selbst verarscht, denn für wenig mehr gibts ja schon das ganze Rad.



Hallo,
zum Verständnis für diejenigen, die des Lesens eines Textes nicht in der Lage sind und daraus folgend den Inhalt nicht verstehen:
In der Anzeige ist eindeutig NICHT NUR das Rahmenset mit Kurbel aufgeführt, sondern auch der komplette Laufradsatz (allgemein bekannte Abkürzung: LRS) mit Bereifung und Schläuchen.
Hiermit möchte ich die Empfehlung aussprechen -dass ,bevor unberechtigte Kritik geübt und sogar eine Anzeige als "Verarsche" dargestellt wird- sich, auch wenn es einigen schwer fällt, einen Text bei Bedarf mehrmals durch zu lesen, bis der Inhalt verinnerlicht ist und zum Abschluss vielleicht zur Absicherung einen Rechner zur Hand nehmen und nachzurechnen.
Sollten sich danach tatsächlich preisliche Differenzen ergeben, die nicht nachvollziehbar sind, dann gibt es noch die Alternative den Inserenten persönlich zu kontaktieren, bevor einen im Umkehrschluss der Wind voll von vorne trifft...


----------



## Bumble (19. Dezember 2013)

bikeplanet schrieb:


> Hallo,
> zum Verständnis für diejenigen, die des Lesens eines Textes nicht in der Lage sind und daraus folgend den Inhalt nicht verstehen:
> ...



Mach dich doch mal ein klein wenig locker, solche Aggressivität vertragen wir Fatbiker nicht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corra (19. Dezember 2013)

und dann möchte ich darauf hinweisen das das rolling chassie folgendes beinhaltet 
rahmen , gabel , steuersatz , felgen ,naben , speichen , nippel , felgenband , reifen , schläuche ,sattelklemme ,versand und das ganze für ca 680 euros und die setzt sind zurzeit nicht liferbar werden aber im neuen jahr wieder angeboten


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Oh je,
> 
> der Taunusteufel hat mich angesteckt. An meinem Gabelende oben sieht man nun auch
> einen minimalen Riss und einen Hauch von Rost



Reklamieren! Ich habe mich für einen Gutschein entschieden...

VG


----------



## bikeplanet (19. Dezember 2013)

Zum Abschluss noch ein Kommentar:
Rolling Chassies im Moment in den USA zum Teil begrenzt verfügbar. Hierbei ist zu berücksichtigen, dass durchaus noch Zollgebühren zzgl. MwSt. anfallen.
Direkt bei On One UK ergibt sich bei Zusammenstellung oben genannter Teile ein anderer Preis. Dieser ist abzüglich meiner 100,- Euro avisiert. Und, sofort verfügbar.


----------



## BigJohn (19. Dezember 2013)

bikeplanet schrieb:


> Hallo,
> zum Verständnis für diejenigen, die des Lesens eines Textes nicht in der Lage sind und daraus folgend den Inhalt nicht verstehen:


Naja, wer im Glashaus sitzt  Wenn sich damit alle wieder abgeregt haben, dann können wir uns wieder dem Spaß an dicken Reifen widmen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Naja, wer im Glashaus sitzt  Wenn sich damit alle wieder abgeregt haben, *dann können wir uns wieder dem Spaß an dicken Reifen widmen*



Richtig! 

Dafür müssten wir aber erst einen passenden Fred eröffnen ; hier geht´s ja schon lange nicht mehr, bzw. selten, um´s eigentliche Thema.
Die zig Seiten mit der Reifen-/Rädersache hätte ich hier völligst verbannt, wenn das mein Mod-Bereich wäre...
(nix gegen dertutnix!!)


----------



## Bumble (19. Dezember 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Richtig!
> 
> Dafür müssten wir aber erst einen passenden Fred eröffnen ; hier geht´s ja schon lange nicht mehr, bzw. selten, um´s eigentliche Thema.
> Die zig Seiten mit der Reifen-/Rädersache hätte ich hier völligst verbannt, wenn das mein Mod-Bereich wäre...
> (nix gegen dertutnix!!)


Jetzt hör blos auf hier für Ordnung zu sorgen, das gepflegte Durcheinander haben wir uns schließlich hart erkämpft


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Jetzt hör blos auf hier für Ordnung zu sorgen, das gepflegte Durcheinander haben wir uns schließlich hart erkämpft


*Schrei´ mich bitte nicht so an!!! *


----------



## Bumble (19. Dezember 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Schrei´ mich bitte nicht so an!!! *


Sorry


----------



## bodmar (19. Dezember 2013)

Hallo forum! Seit einigen Tag hab ich endlich mein OnOne Fatty. Krieg die Reifen aber nicht wirklich rund - war ja auch schon mal Thema hier. Gibts da schon eine Lösung.
Der service von planet-x hat mir angeboten, dass ich die Pellen zurück schicken soll und mir dann neue geschickt werden. Macht das Sinn? Oder eiern die immer?

Achja, ist sowas normal? Oder Schuld an dem geeiere? Danke für Tipps!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2013)

Das wird dir mit den neuen Pneus auch passieren, vermute ich. Einfach mal ein paar Seiten vorher lesen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (19. Dezember 2013)

so sahen meine Reifen letzte Woche auch aus,
habe die dann im liegen aufgepumpt ( also die Reifen  ), vorher aber noch die Flanken mit Spüliwasser flutschig gemacht,
dann gings,
bei 2,5 Bar sind die dann gleichmäßig rausgekommen


----------



## Optimizer (19. Dezember 2013)

Eiern tun alle floater, aber so rausspringen dürfen sie nicht.
@scylla: Lag das an den Floatern oder den Felgen?


----------



## criscross (19. Dezember 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Eiern tun alle floater, aber so rausspringen dürfen sie nicht.
> @scylla: Lag das an den Floatern oder den Felgen?


 
ne ne...eiern tut da nix, wenn die erst einmal richtig sitzten

Edit...wenn der Reifen steht, scheint der sich durch das Eigengewicht unten zu weit
rein zu drücken und springt dann oben raus, darum hab ich die im liegen montiert
und auch im liegen aufgepumpt


----------



## corra (19. Dezember 2013)

spüli und geduld meine laufen einwandfrei rund mitlerweile


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2013)

criscross schrieb:


> so sahen meine Reifen letzte Woche auch aus,
> habe die dann im liegen aufgepumpt ( also die Reifen  ), vorher aber noch die Flanken *mit Spüliwasser flutschig gemacht,*
> dann gings,
> bei 2,5 Bar sind die dann gleichmäßig rausgekommen



Kann (muss nicht) nachteilig sein.
Ggf. kann der Reifen auf der Felge bei harten Bremsmanövern wandern . Gerade bei geringem Luftdruck.

Meiner Floater eiern auch leicht, aber das merkt man irgendwann gar nicht mehr.


----------



## corra (19. Dezember 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Kann (muss nicht) nachteilig sein.
> Ggf. kann der Reifen auf der Felge bei harten Bremsmanövern wandern . Gerade bei geringem Luftdruck.
> 
> Meiner Floater eiern auch leicht, aber das merkt man irgendwann gar nicht mehr.



das ist für mich kein zustand wenn ich auf meinen reifen gucke hat der nicht zu eiern , mit geduld geht das aber


----------



## criscross (19. Dezember 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Kann (muss nicht) nachteilig sein.
> Ggf. kann der Reifen auf der Felge bei harten Bremsmanövern wandern . Gerade bei geringem Luftdruck.


 
meinst du wegen dem Spüliwasser ? aber das trocknet doch ab


----------



## corra (19. Dezember 2013)

das wird sogar klebrig wenn das trocknet


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2013)

corra schrieb:


> das ist für mich kein zustand wenn ich auf meinen reifen gucke hat der nicht zu eiern , mit geduld geht das aber


Sobald ich abwärts Richtung 0,6bar Luftdruck komme, zieht sich der Mistkerl auf dem Vorderrad wieder schief.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2013)

corra schrieb:


> das wird sogar klebrig wenn das trocknet



Okay. Dann habe ich falsch vermutet. Sorry. Musste noch nicht mit Spüli hantieren.


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Dezember 2013)

Bei meiner Plattenorgie letztens habe ich unterwegs den Reifen auch nicht mehr ohne eiern montiert bekommen. Lag wohl auch daran, dass ich 2 Platten während der Tour mit dem Fatty hatte. 
Aber zuhause in Ruhe die Dinger nochmal montiert und schon laufen sie wieder rund. Sogar auf Teer merkt man nichts.


----------



## bodmar (19. Dezember 2013)

@Optimizer : Nene, nichts rausgesprungen. Bei dem Bild war nichts aufgepumpt. Hatte mich nur übers schäbbige Gummi gewundert.

@taunusteufel78 : Hab ich, evtl jedoch nicht alle 70 Seiten.

Hab mir mal von Schwalbe so Reifenschmiere bestellt. Jetzt erstmal wieder mit Seife.. Keine Lust wieder 2 Wochen auf ein Paket zu warten.

Danke jedenfalls!

OK..vorne ist nu Rund bei knapp 3 bar ohne Seife. Eingespannt aufgepumpt und Decke nach oben gezogen beim Pumpen. Morgen dann hinten.. und Schaltung geht auch noch nicht richtig .. Bremsen schleifen.. Also irgendwie hat der Monteuer keinen guten Tag gehabt.


----------



## oli_muenchen (20. Dezember 2013)

Hat einer von Euch letztens das komplette Fatty bestellt? Wir haben vor zwei Wochen zwei geordert und heute kamen zwei große Kisten an, aber fehlten jeweils mindestens die Vorderräder. Bei beiden. Ich nehme an, dass jeweils noch eine kleinere Box fehlt. Ist das so? Und wenn ja: kamen bei Euch auch die Boxen an unterschiedlichen Tagen?

Verdammt.....


----------



## criscross (20. Dezember 2013)

ne, kam alles zusammen an, per Hermes
auch in zwei Boxen


----------



## tommybgoode (20. Dezember 2013)

Beide Pakete kamen bei mir auch gleichzeitig an. Aber anscheinend passiert das öfter mal, dass ein Paket dann etwas später kommt. Haben schon ein paar Leute geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (20. Dezember 2013)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Hat einer von Euch letztens das komplette Fatty bestellt? Wir haben vor zwei Wochen zwei geordert und heute kamen zwei große Kisten an, aber fehlten jeweils mindestens die Vorderräder. Bei beiden. Ich nehme an, dass jeweils noch eine kleinere Box fehlt. Ist das so? Und wenn ja: kamen bei Euch auch die Boxen an unterschiedlichen Tagen?
> 
> Verdammt.....


bei mir kam auch erst die große Kiste und das Rad dann einen Tag später,
Hermes ist schon ein merkwürdiger Verein


----------



## bodmar (20. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir kam auch beides zusammen an. Große Kiste und ne kleine mit Vorderrad. Kam mit TNT. Große Kiste war sogar aufgerissen. schaute die Schutzkappe von der Radnabe raus. Fand ich auchnicht wirklich gut verpackt. Lag alles mehr oder weniger lose im Kasten rum.


----------



## scylla (20. Dezember 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Eiern tun alle floater, aber so rausspringen dürfen sie nicht.
> @scylla: Lag das an den Floatern oder den Felgen?



rausspringen: das haben meine erst nach einer zeit gemacht. ich vermute, dass das an den zunehmend beuligen felgen lag. beulige, überdehnte(, geflickte) schläuche machen's auch nicht besser.

eiern (also reifen springt nicht komplett raus sondern zieht sich nur aus dem horn): kombination aus felge und floatern, wobei die felge wohl mehr "schuld" war. surly-reifen auf on-one felge hat auch geeiert, aber nicht so schlimm. surly-reifen auf surly-felge eiert gar nimmer bzw. so dass man's beim fahren nicht mehr merkt, nur beim draufschauen.


----------



## corra (21. Dezember 2013)

ich suche immer noch einen onone fatty felgenring oder ein vorderrad


----------



## Bumble (21. Dezember 2013)

pack die frage doch in den bikemarkt-kauf-verkauf-thread rein


----------



## tommybgoode (22. Dezember 2013)

Habe nun beide Laufräder schlauchlos. Damit der Thread hier nicht allzu stark mutiert, habe ich das mal in den Tubeless-Thread gepostet:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fatbike-tubeless.611294/#post-11600623

Gruß, Tom


----------



## titzy (24. Dezember 2013)

So Jungs (und Mädels), mein Fatty hat sich heute mal als sächsisch/thüringischer Grenzgänger versucht.
Aufgrund von akutem Zeitmangel (es wurden nur 2h genehmigt) ging es auch überwiegend nur auf arschglatten (damit meine ich ebene Wege, nix gefroren) Forstwegen umher.





*So schauts Bike in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe aus.*





*Hier mit Blick auf Greiz. Jetzt bitte nicht wegen den grünen Griffen nörgeln, die lagen noch in der Restekiste.*





*So ein Grand MOM Schutzblech wirkt irgendwie etwas verloren am Fatty, aber erfüllt gerade so noch seinen Zweck.*

Jedenfalls macht 2fach am Fatty echt Laune , erst recht jetzt wo die Reifen auch wirklich "rund" laufen.
Danke nochmal für den Tipp mit der waagerechten Montage auf nem Eimer, hat bei mir Wunder gewirkt. 
Werde jetzt mit den "runden" Reifen auch erst mal bei der 36er Kubel bleiben, find das auf der Geraden / bei leichtem Gefälle doch recht angenehm.

Die Tage werden dann die richtigen Trails im Grenzgebiet noch deutlich ausgiebiger erkundet.
Ich hoffe ja inständig, das die nächsten 1-2 Wochen hier noch was an Schnee runter kommt, sonst muss ich mich mal weiter ins tschechische Grenzgebiet auf die höheren Lagen vor wagen.

*Ich wünsch allen Fatty Fahrern ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest!*


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Dezember 2013)

titzy schrieb:


> *...wünsch allen Fatty Fahrern ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest!*



Auf den Zug springe ich auf und schließe mich dem an!
Schönes Fest!


----------



## mtbhb (24. Dezember 2013)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Fest und immer genug Luft im Pneu


----------



## FlowinFlo (24. Dezember 2013)

mtbhb schrieb:


> Auch von mir alles Gute zum Fest und immer [wenig] genug Luft im Pneu



Ich schließe mich den Festtagswünschen an, habe aber eine kleine Korrektur vorgenommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (24. Dezember 2013)

Hat jemand schonmal in die Hinterradnabe reingeguckt? Nach dem es beim Berganfahren einmal laut geknackt hat wollte der Freilauf nur widerwillig frei laufen lassen. Ein paar Kilometer heimgerollert, Rad getauscht(sollte jeder mal gemacht haben, direkt vom Fatty auf etwas normales umsteigen), danach nochmal angeschaut, der Freilauf funktioniert als ob nichts gewesen wäre.


----------



## sqlab1 (28. Dezember 2013)

Das ist auch nicht schlecht 

Preis VB....


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/294441-salsa-cycles-salsa-beargrease-fatbike-26-disc-starrgabel


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich denke, wir sollten es wie in den üblichen Threads handhaben und nicht den eigentlichen Thread mit Verkaufsangeboten zuspamen. Meine Meinung, auch wenn nicht mein Regierungsbezirk.


----------



## Bumble (28. Dezember 2013)

so isses, dafür gibts doch extra den hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bikemarkt-verkauf-link-und-gesuch.657721/

und da kann ich dann auch unsren Mod verstehn wenn er so richtig sauer wird


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2013)

Heute gemerkt, dass meine OnOne-HR-Nabe ziemlich rau läuft und bissl Spiel aufweist.
Habe noch nicht näher geschaut  -  Weiß jemand, ob die Lager nachstellbar sind?
Klar, sind keine Konuslager, aber auch gedichtete Industrielager lassen sich ja manchmal etwas nachstellen (z.B. Novatec, Campa..)..

Danke im voraus!


----------



## zoomer (30. Dezember 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Heute gemerkt, dass meine OnOne-HR-Nabe ziemlich rau läuft und bissl Spiel aufweist.
> Habe noch nicht näher geschaut  -  Weiß jemand, ob die Lager nachstellbar sind?
> Klar, sind keine Konuslager, aber auch gedichtete Industrielager lassen sich ja manchmal etwas nachstellen (z.B. Novatec, Campa..)..
> 
> Danke im voraus!




Habe nur gesehen dass an der Hinternabe, seit dem Rücktransport, die linke
Lagerabdeckung aufgegangen ist. Die Lager laufen (nun ?) sehr, sehr leicht,
der Freilauf geht noch wie er soll.

Allerdings nehme ich das jetzt zum Anlass, das Fatty zu pausieren, zu reinigen
und bei nächster Gelegenheit mal die Nabenlager/Freilauf zu warten/schmieren.
Und endlich mal die Felgenbänder aus meinen "unholy" Felgen zu nehmen ....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2013)

Seit dem Rücktransport? Hattest du es zu OnOne eingesendet?


----------



## zoomer (30. Dezember 2013)

Nein,
nur der letzte Autotransport mit ausgebauten Rädern


----------



## floian10 (1. Januar 2014)

ich interessiere mich seit geraumer Zeit für Fatbikes, mich würde interessieren wie sich so ein Rad fährt? Ich fahre neben meinem Mtb auch ein Cruiser. Wäre dieses Fahrrad vergleichbar mit einem Fatbike vom Fahrverhalten? Taugt das on one fatbike etwas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Januar 2014)

Hi Florian10!

Ich denke, das ist hier für grundsätzliche Fragen der falsche Thread! Aber lies doch mal ein paar Seiten hier, vieles wird sich dann von selbst klären..

--------------

Wegen meiner HR-Nabe:
Habe mal Freilauf und Endkappen demontiert, Spiel der Lager geprüft  -> i.O....  ABER: Alter Schwede, die laufen richtig rau!!
Sind 6001 RS Lager verbaut.

Was machen? - LR Einsenden und wochenlang warten? 
Die Reklamation eines On*One Dirty Harry Rahmen (von User Crimson) hat ewig gedauert. Eigentlich will ich mir das nicht antun..

Oder den Winter durchfahren und im Frühjahr gescheite Lager (INA, SKA) selbst verbauen?

Achja, *Frohes Neues *noch !


----------



## criscross (2. Januar 2014)

die Lager kosten doch keine 10 €, die würd ich lieber sebst tauschen und gut ist


----------



## corra (2. Januar 2014)

wollt grad sager versand teurer als die lager


----------



## Bumble (2. Januar 2014)

Wenn der Lagerwechsel selbst möglich ist, def. Letzteres. 
Vernünftige Lager rein und es müsste ne ganze Zeit Ruhe sein.
Wenn ich überlege wie lange meine DT Naben bereits ohne jeglichen Service laufen und da sind auch keine Weltraumtechnik-Lager verbaut sondern vernünftige Markenware.


----------



## Bumble (2. Januar 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> die Lager kosten doch keine 10 €, die würd ich lieber sebst tauschen und gut ist


10€ für alle Lager ? Dann hat er aber wieder so nen Billigkram der net lange hält, wieviel Lager sind denn in der Nabe drin ? 2 oder 4 ?


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Januar 2014)

Gesundes Neues, Jungs (UND Mädels)!

Ich finde doch ums Verrecken den Post auf mtbr nicht, wo ein User die ganzen Lager entnommen, gesäubert, neu gefettet und wieder eingebaut hat.
Alle Schritte waren super bebildert und die kniffeligen Momente wurden durch Improvisation gelöst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Januar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Gesundes Neues, Jungs (UND Mädels)!
> 
> Ich finde doch ums Verrecken den Post auf mtbr nicht, wo ein User die ganzen Lager entnommen, gesäubert, neu gefettet und wieder eingebaut hat.
> Alle Schritte waren super bebildert und die kniffeligen Momente wurden durch Improvisation gelöst!



Das war jetzt aber eine schwere Geburt...........  Bitte hier entlang! Und Teil 2...


----------



## aemkei77 (2. Januar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> 10€ für alle Lager ? Dann hat er aber wieder so nen Billigkram der net lange hält, wieviel Lager sind denn in der Nabe drin ? 2 oder 4 ?



Ich hab im Hinterbau vom Intense günstige Lager von Kugellager-Express verbaut, die halten schon länger als die Originalen, obwohl sie weniger als ein Viertel gekostet haben. Ebnso die Lager von der Rolle der Kettenführung

Allerdings öffne ich die Lager vor dem Einbau immer und schmier sie ordentlich ab.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Januar 2014)

Okay, überredet! 

Und Flo, danke für die Mühe! Schaue gleich mal rein.
Da steht noch ein Telefonat aus.	 Neues Jahr, neues...


----------



## Bumble (2. Januar 2014)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Allerdings öffne ich die Lager vor dem Einbau immer und schmier sie ordentlich ab.



Das is natürlich optimal wenn man gleich ordentliches Fett reindonnert.

Bin bei so billiglagern trotzdem skeptisch.


----------



## Dutshlander (2. Januar 2014)

wenn dan Niro-Lager gedichtete Klickste zb. hier
und kosten nicht die Welt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Januar 2014)

Bei Lagern, wenn ich schon selbst neu lagere, bin ich schnäubig. Dann wirklich nur INA oder SKF. 
Aber erst nach dem "_Winter_" ...


----------



## zoomer (2. Januar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wegen meiner HR-Nabe:
> Habe mal Freilauf und Endkappen demontiert, Spiel der Lager geprüft  -> i.O....  ABER: *Alter Schwede, die laufen richtig rau!!*



Hmmh,
bei meinen Hopes und X9 ist das der Neuzustand 

Meine On One laufen vorne jetzt auch rauh 
Weil ich sie mit der Achse + Hammer aus- und wieder "eingepresst" habe.
Anders wäre ich an die zweite Seite nicht zum Öffnen und Schmieren
rangekommen ....
Na, dafür ist jetzt gutes Fett drin


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2014)

Also verschlimmbessert ?!


----------



## zoomer (3. Januar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Also verschlimmbessert ?!



Ehrlich gesagt, ja 

Dafür ist das Fatty jetzt so was von sauber, wie aus dem Karton. Selbst die Kette,
dank Motorradreiniger. Gut, ein paar Macken und Scheuerstellen hat der Lack
inzwischen schon abbekommen.

(Für die PDW Mud Shovel user :
Achtet darauf dass Ausbrechlöcher für Anschraubmontage in der vorderen Schaufel
geschlossen bleiben falls es über die Gummis montiert wird, oder klebt sie mit
Klebeband zu falls sie wie bei mir von selbst herausbrechen.
Ansonsten hat man schnell mal Steinchen zwischen Lack und Halterung  )


----------



## sqlab1 (3. Januar 2014)

Kleine Harztour. Fahren wie im Märchenwald...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (3. Januar 2014)

Endlich


----------



## wartool (4. Januar 2014)

sqlab1 schrieb:


> Kleine Harztour. Fahren wie im Märchenwald...Anhang anzeigen 266090Anhang anzeigen 266091 Anhang anzeigen 266091



Verrätst du mir, was das für ein Frontträger ist, und wie du ihn befestigt hast?


----------



## sqlab1 (4. Januar 2014)

Huhu Eigenbau.  Edelstahl und Hartlöten.


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Januar 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 266161
> 
> Endlich




Und wieder ein Fatty mehr! Sieht mir nach Komplett-Bike aus. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## zoomer (4. Januar 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Und wieder ein Fatty mehr! Sieht mir nach Komplett-Bike aus. Viel Spaß damit!



Und ?

Wie is es so ?



Kann man überhaupt ein Fatty lieben wenn man schon mal ein
Carbon Beargrease streicheln durfte ?


----------



## corra (4. Januar 2014)

du guckst dir doch auch die models/pornQeens an und hast sowas nicht zuhause oder ?? XD


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Januar 2014)

Hätte man(n) aber vielleicht gerne...


----------



## oli_muenchen (4. Januar 2014)

Ja, es ist ein komplettes Fat, jedoch mit eigener Stütze und anderem Sattel. Das Rolling Chassis Bundle gab es ja nicht mehr.

Bin erst auf der Straße gefahren und kann noch nix sagen - bis auf:

Es ist sackschwer.
Man fällt auf.

Hatte übrigens auch anfangs das Problem, den vorderen Reifen rund auf die Felge zu bekommen. Mit 2.5 bar und einer Nacht warten lief alles aber wieder prima.

Interessant war noch, dass bei meinem Fatty die Bremshebel "englisch" montiert waren. 

Und: der Lenker ist mit 800 selbst für mich ultrabreit.

Aber: ich finde es erst mal klasse und freu mich, dass es da ist!


----------



## stuhli (4. Januar 2014)

Das Fatty ist der Golf unter den Fatbikes 
Hab heute auch auf einen 'fast' 800mm Lenker gewechselt. Morgen wird getestet wie es so ist, wenn das Wetter und meine Gesundheit mitspielt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corra (4. Januar 2014)

ich fahr jetzt auch nen cromag fu40 in fast 800 und muss sagen gefällt mir sehr


----------



## zoomer (4. Januar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hätte man(n) aber vielleicht gerne...



Ich durfte noch kein Carbon Beargrease streicheln,
darum frag ich 






oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Es ist sackschwer.
> Man fällt auf.
> 
> Aber: ich finde es erst mal klasse und freu mich, dass es da ist!



Aha !
Es ist also möglich ...


Wenn man nicht zwischendrin die leichte Carbon CC Feile rauszieht merkt
man Gewicht und Rollwiderstand irgendwann gar nicht mehr.


----------



## gnss (4. Januar 2014)

Eigentlich muß man eine Stunde auf dem Fatty Gas geben und dann direkt auf eine Carbon CC Feile umsteigen.


----------



## oli_muenchen (5. Januar 2014)

Ich sehe es wie der Stuhli. Ist ein schicker Golf 

Und das meine ich nicht negativ!


----------



## jmr-biking (5. Januar 2014)

gnss schrieb:


> Eigentlich muß man eine Stunde auf dem Fatty Gas geben und dann direkt auf eine Carbon CC Feile umsteigen.



Das habe ich mal gemacht. Voll krasses Gefühl. Ich kam mir vor wie ein Profi-CC-Racer auf meinem Race-Hardtail.


----------



## oli_muenchen (5. Januar 2014)

Fährt sich super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (5. Januar 2014)

Ich meinte das mit dem Golf auch nicht negativ. Fahre ja auch einen 'schicken Golf +'.....also einen Seat Altea 
Und gleich mit der schicken Testhose, gell Oli


----------



## oli_muenchen (5. Januar 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> Und gleich mit der schicken Testhose, gell Oli


Klar


----------



## wartool (6. Januar 2014)

Testhose? Etwa eine, die dicht bleibt? ? wollt und könnt ihr mehr sagen?


----------



## stuhli (6. Januar 2014)

Ich hätte da mal ne Frage.
Wenn ich mich entschliessen würde mein Fatty auf 2fach umzurüsten sollte doch diese Garnitur passen oder ?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/TRUVATIV-Hus..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item565f278470

Die Kettenblätter werde ich ändern müssen, da ich ja 10fach fahre, netwohr.


----------



## Bumble (6. Januar 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> Die Kettenblätter werde ich ändern müssen, da ich ja 10fach fahre, netwohr.



Nöö, musst net ändern, vorne iss wurscht weil ja das innenmaß der kette bei 9und10-fach identisch ist


----------



## rayc (6. Januar 2014)

Innenbreite der 9- und 10-fach Kette ist gleich, somit passen die Kettenblätter!

Ray


----------



## rayc (6. Januar 2014)

Bumble du bist zu schnell!


----------



## Bumble (6. Januar 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> Bumble du bist zu schnell!


bist halt noch im Urlaubsmodus


----------



## Optimizer (6. Januar 2014)

Mal ne Frage an die Geometriespezialisten. Ich hab in Sibirienne hübsche Carbon-Forke gefunden, die bald lieferbar sein soll und unter Umständen auch in weiß erhältlich sein wird. Die Originalfatty-Gabel hat ne Länge von 470mm und ein Rake von 55mm. Die sibirische Gabel ist "nur" 465mm lang und hat ein Rake von 45mm. Werde ich das spürbar merken?


----------



## Bumble (6. Januar 2014)

Die Kiste wird dadurch vermutlich etwas wendiger, geht besser um Kurven und verliert minimal an Laufruhe bei schneller Bergabfahrt.

Da ich das Fatty aber noch nicht gefahren bin, kann ich da nur vermuten.

Alleine von den Geo-Daten her ist das Fatty ja im Vergleich zu meinem Surly ein DH-Bike und meins ein CC-Racer  Merken tu ich davon allerdings wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (6. Januar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Geometriespezialisten. Ich hab in Sibirienne hübsche Carbon-Forke gefunden, die bald lieferbar sein soll und unter Umständen auch in weiß erhältlich sein wird. Die Originalfatty-Gabel hat ne Länge von 470mm und ein Rake von 55mm. Die sibirische Gabel ist "nur" 465mm lang und hat ein Rake von 45mm. Werde ich das spürbar merken?



die 5mm weniger Einbauhöhe wirst du nicht wirklich merken, aber die 10mm weniger Offset schon,
das Fetty wird damit etwas laufruhiger und ein bissle träger beim Einlenken sein, was beim Fatty wohl eh nix macht,
das ist ja schließlich  keine CC Bike.

Ich habe in meinem Remdy auch die Fox Gabel mit 55mm Offset gegen eine Pike mit 46mm Offset getauscht, daher weiß ich wie sich die Geo verändert bzw. anfühlt.
Speziell im Remedy find ich das kleinere Offset angenehmer zu fahren, da das Bike nicht so zickig einlenkt.


----------



## stuhli (6. Januar 2014)

@rayc und @Bumble ..... danke. Da werd ich wohl zuschlagen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Januar 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> das Fetty wird damit etwas laufruhiger und ein bissle träger beim Einlenken sein, was beim Fatty wohl eh nix macht,
> das ist ja schließlich  keine CC Bike.



Genau umgekehrt, würde ich sagen. Durch den geringeren Nachlauf mit der angedachten Gabel wird das Lenkverhalten etwas nervöser und "direkter".
Oder bezog sich deine Aussage auf die Fatty-Gabel?


----------



## Optimizer (6. Januar 2014)

Ich hätte jetzt auch eher an umgekehrt gedacht. Durch die 10mm weniger Offset kommt das Rad ja näher ans Geröhr und der Lenkwinkel sollte dann doch steiler sein. Laufruhe kommt doch eher bei flacheren Lenkwinkel, oder bin ich jetzt falsch gewinkelt!?!


----------



## criscross (6. Januar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Genau umgekehrt, würde ich sagen. Durch den geringeren Nachlauf mit der angedachten Gabel wird das Lenkverhalten etwas nervöser und "direkter".
> Oder bezog sich deine Aussage auf die Fatty-Gabel?



nee, allgemein, 
und das Bike fährt sich mit weniger offset ruhiger ! der Radstand wird ja auch minimal länger


----------



## criscross (6. Januar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich hätte jetzt auch eher an umgekehrt gedacht. Durch die 10mm weniger Offset kommt das Rad ja näher ans Geröhr und der Lenkwinkel sollte dann doch steiler sein. Laufruhe kommt doch eher bei flacheren Lenkwinkel, oder bin ich jetzt falsch gewinkelt!?!


ist genau andersrum
wenn die neue Gabel also gedachte 110mm offset hätte, dann wäre die weiter nach  "hinten " gebogen


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Januar 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> nee, allgemein,
> und das Bike fährt sich mit weniger offset ruhiger ! der Radstand wird ja auch minimal länger



Ähmmm... also wie Optimizer schon sagt, wird mit dem 45mm Rake die Gabel um 10mm weniger nach vorn gebogen.
Das ergibt den kürzeren Radstand.


----------



## criscross (6. Januar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ähmmm... also wie Optimizer schon sagt, wird mit dem 45mm Rake die Gabel um 10mm weniger nach vorn gebogen.
> Das ergibt den kürzeren Radstand.


probier es halt selbst aus ,
ich fahre das schon länger so im Remedy, und finds angenehmer


----------



## corra (6. Januar 2014)

http://www.frickenhoehle.de/bike/20100412_500px-Bicycle_fork_labeled_MM.svg.png

weniger ofset weiter nach hinten mehr ofset weiter nach vorne so und nicht anders 

weiter hinten wendiger weiter vorne ruhiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Januar 2014)

Angenehmer oder nicht ist ja nicht die Frage. Das kann abhängig vom Rad und dem daraufsitzenden Körper zutreffen.
Aber ein größerer Nachlauf wie etwa bei einem klassischen Hollandrad sorgt für wesentlich spurstabileres Fahren als eine Geo wie bei Polo-Bikes.


----------



## criscross (6. Januar 2014)

corra schrieb:


> http://www.frickenhoehle.de/bike/20100412_500px-Bicycle_fork_labeled_MM.svg.png
> 
> 
> 
> weiter hinten wendiger weiter vorne ruhiger



sach ich doch !

weniger offset - weniger nach hinten gebogen - ruhiger,

werd das morgen mal testen, hab ja im Fatty jetzt die Salsa Gabel eingebaut, die hat auch 10mm weniger Offset


----------



## corra (6. Januar 2014)

> weniger offset - weniger nach hinten gebogen - ruhiger


 ne genau andersrum !das ausfall ende in einer line mit dem steuerrohr ist ofset von 0 ein minus ofset währe dan aus der linie zum tretlager  in dem fall wird es unruhig siehe artisten räder usw

geht der ofset nach vorne wird es laufruhiger das heist je mehr chopper dein bike wird desto ruhiger und spurstabieler läuft es

weniger ofsett  - wendig
mehr ofset - ruhig


----------



## criscross (6. Januar 2014)

ich will ja hier keinen Glaubenskrieg anzetteln, aber....
ich bezieh das mal jetzt auf mein 29er Trek Remdy,
damit das 29er genauso agil um ich Ecken geht wie ein 26er, verbaut Trek statt der üblich Federgabeln ( 46mm Offset ),
eine Gabel mit ca. 51mm Offset, das heisst, die Standrohre  gehen gehen von der Gabelkrone aus 5mm weiter nach hinten !

das kann man auch im Motorrad Forum so nachlesen, also bei den Racern.


----------



## Optimizer (6. Januar 2014)

Also der gesunde Menschenverstand und mein waches Auge sagen mir, dass die Gabel im Fatty und die ganzen anderen Gabeln von der Achse Steuerrohr aus nach vorne gehen. Wenn mehr Offset nach hinten gehen soll, so wie das bei dir Trek bezeichnet, wo ist dann bitte 0mm Offset? Virtuell 5cm vorm Lenker?


----------



## dorfmann (6. Januar 2014)

Je größer das Offset, desto kürzer der Nachlauf - und umgekehrt, würd ich mal sagen:
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Lenkgeometrie_Zweirad.png


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (6. Januar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Also der gesunde Menschenverstand und mein waches Auge sagen mir, dass die Gabel im Fatty und die ganzen anderen Gabeln von der Achse Steuerrohr aus nach vorne gehen. Wenn mehr Offset nach hinten gehen soll, so wie das bei dir Trek bezeichnet, wo ist dann bitte 0mm Offset? Virtuell 5cm vorm Lenker?




sorry, das kann ich dir auch nicht sagen


----------



## corra (6. Januar 2014)

so mein finales statement " MIR DOCH EGAL " 

ich fahr was gefällt denke nicht das es da auf ein paar mm ankommt 

im dh race oder rennrad mag das was ausmachen aber sonnst halte ich das für vernachlässigbar


----------



## Optimizer (6. Januar 2014)

Der wiki-Beitrag von dir ist aus der Motorradwelt. Die definieren das anders. Lese mal hier:
 http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bicycle_fork 
Da steht explizit das die Motorradheinis unter Rake bzw. Offset was anderes verstehen.
Siehe auch die Grafik im wiki-Artikel.


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Januar 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Je größer das Offset, desto kürzer der Nachlauf - und umgekehrt, würd ich mal sagen:
> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Lenkgeometrie_Zweirad.png



Das stimmt natürlich!
Das vorliegende Problem ist wohl, dass bei den Gabeln die Vorbiegung und damit eben nicht der Nachlauf angegeben ist,
sodass wir alle etwas aneinander vorbeireden. 
MM gilt für die On One: Die Vorbiegung ist größer, der Nachlauf geringer und damit ist sie spurstabiler.


----------



## criscross (6. Januar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Das stimmt natürlich!
> Das vorliegende Problem ist wohl, dass bei den Gabeln die Vorbiegung und damit eben nicht der Nachlauf angegeben ist,
> sodass wir alle etwas aneinander vorbeireden.
> MM gilt für die On One: Die Vorbiegung ist größer, der Nachlauf geringer und damit ist sie spurstabiler.



ich werds morgen mit der Salsa Gabel testen, wenn ich mich mit den 10mm weniger Offset beim einlenken überschlage,
werd ichs hier berichten


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Januar 2014)

Das hoffe ich natürlich nicht! 
Kann genauso gut sein, dass die Salsa die Sturheit des Vorderreifens etwas ausgleicht und ihn ausgewogener in die Spur lenkt.


----------



## dorfmann (6. Januar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Das stimmt natürlich!
> Das vorliegende Problem ist wohl, dass bei den Gabeln die Vorbiegung und damit eben nicht der Nachlauf angegeben ist,
> sodass wir alle etwas aneinander vorbeireden.
> MM gilt für die On One: Die Vorbiegung ist größer, der Nachlauf geringer und damit ist sie spurstabiler.



sag ich doch:
http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20090105143751/fahrrad/images/6/61/Nachlauf.jpg


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2014)

Da schaut man mal einen 3/4 Tag nicht hier  rein und schon kommt man kaum noch mit dem Lesen nach....   

Ich kenne das aber auch so, dass mit zunehmendem Offset das Rad weiter nach vorne wandert.
Weniger Offset - Rad wandert mehr Richtung Lenkachse ( gedachte, verlängerte Linie zw. oberem und unterem Drehpunkt).
Wir haben mal einen Teil Zweiradtechnik in der Meisterschule durchgenommen, aber da müsste ich jetzt genauer nachlesen...
Ähnelt ein wenig dem negativen Lenkrollhalbmesser, welcher sich aber auf die Querachse bei einem Fahrzeug bezieht.

Bei Trek oder Gary Fisher, was crisscross meinte, war doch diese G2-Geometrie, oder?! Fox sprang doch auf diesen Zug auf.



Versuche gerade ein Video meiner Nabe hochzuladen. Bin irgendwie einfach zu blöde dazu...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2014)

Edit: Es hat wohl geklappt?!
Ton muss man halt etwas lauter drehen...


----------



## ndg (6. Januar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Edit: Es hat wohl geklappt?!
> Ton muss man halt etwas lauter drehen...



Hast du die Kugeln  gegen Rollsplitt augetauscht ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2014)

Könnte man meinen.... 

Eiegntlich ist' aber eher zum  !!!


----------



## criscross (6. Januar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Könnte man meinen....
> 
> Eiegntlich ist' aber eher zum  !!!



die Kugeln sind wohl schon eckig


----------



## criscross (6. Januar 2014)

wolltest du die Lager nicht sowieso  tauschen ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2014)

Einfach so aus Spass an der Freude nicht. Ich muss jetzt ja wohl zeitnah was machen. 
Sind ja erst 6 Monate alt.  

Hatte hier schon mal gefragt, aber was würdet ihr machen? - Jetzt, wo ihr das  Video gesehen habt...


----------



## criscross (6. Januar 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> die Lager kosten doch keine 10 €, die würd ich lieber sebst tauschen und gut ist



ich zitier mich mal selbst 

oder 3-4 Wochen ohne Hinterrad .....

klar, hast ja Garantie drauf und wenns der Händler um die Ecke wäre würd ichs  auch hinbringen, aber wegen 2 Lager im Wert von ca. 10 € plus Versand alles nach England schicken.......


----------



## wartool (7. Januar 2014)

Wenn du Innenauszieher brauchst, um die Lager zu wechseln kannst du gerne vorbeikommen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Januar 2014)

wartool schrieb:


> Wenn du Innenauszieher brauchst, um die Lager zu wechseln kannst du gerne vorbeikommen.



Schauen was der Arbeitsplatz so bietet. Ansonsten klingt das nach einem Schraubermittag mit 'nem schönen Kaffee. 

Bis der Schnee kommt sind bestimmt alle Lager, auch vorne, hin und die Floater sehen aus wie Kojaks oder dicke Slicks..?!


----------



## corra (7. Januar 2014)

darf man mal fragen was du auf die waage bringst und wieviel km die ca haben


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Januar 2014)

73kg naggisch und ca. 800-900km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corra (7. Januar 2014)

oh oh meins hat jetzt 250km ich bin aber glatt das doppelte von dir mal schauen wie lange die das mitmachen


----------



## wartool (7. Januar 2014)

ich werde auch die Tage mal nachgucken... wiege ja auch bissl mehr.. und Kilometer sollte ich mittlerweile 600 oder so haben...
Meine Fahrweise kennst de ja^^ *gg*


----------



## BigJohn (7. Januar 2014)

Schreib doch mal den "Support" von On One an und beschreib dein Problem (mit Video?). Die schicken dir die Lager doch bestimmt auch zu, wenn sie sich damit die Arbeit ersparen. Im Zweifel kannst du die Lager immer noch kaufen, wenn die sich dumm stellen.


----------



## scylla (8. Januar 2014)

sieh's mal positiv: andere Leute kratzen das letzte Fett aus ihrem Freilauf, damit die Nabe lauter wird, und du bekommst so einen Sound quasi "gratis" 

Im Ernst: die Idee von BigJohn hört sich gar nicht so dumm an. Auf Einschicken und warten hätte ich grundsätzlich auch keine Lust.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Januar 2014)

Da stoße ich wieder an die Grenzen meiner letzten Schulenglischreste... 
Aber ich probiere es mal.
Habe ja soweit alles wieder komplettiert vorerst und "einen Hauch" Lagerfett auf die Sperrklinken gegeben....schwupps, der Freilaufsound ist komplett weg. Shit!!!!  
Falsches Geräusch beseitigt....


----------



## gnss (8. Januar 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/reiner.kuenstle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (8. Januar 2014)

gnss schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/reiner.kuenstle




Was isn des für ne Gabel? *looove*


----------



## Bumble (8. Januar 2014)

Da scheint sich jemand was gebastelt zu haben, Tauch und Standrohr gehören doch so nicht zusammen,oder ?

Casting schaut nach TS8 aus.


----------



## corra (8. Januar 2014)

na los raus mit der sprache wie , woher , seit wann , ich will auch


----------



## BigJohn (8. Januar 2014)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd....x720/1526083_784333458259222_1275156776_n.jpg


----------



## oli_muenchen (8. Januar 2014)

Gibt's dazu noch mehr Infos, als nur ein Bild?


----------



## criscross (8. Januar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Da stoße ich wieder an die Grenzen meiner letzten Schulenglischreste...
> Aber ich probiere es mal.


 
dafür gibt es doch den Google Übersetzer


----------



## criscross (8. Januar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Das stimmt natürlich!
> Das vorliegende Problem ist wohl, dass bei den Gabeln die Vorbiegung und damit eben nicht der Nachlauf angegeben ist,
> sodass wir alle etwas aneinander vorbeireden.
> MM gilt für die On One: Die Vorbiegung ist größer, der Nachlauf geringer und damit ist sie spurstabiler.


 
Ich möchte hier noch etwas klarstellen/berichtigen !

Es ist tatsächlich so wie @FlowinFlo sagt, Offset und Gabelvorbigung sind zweierlei Sachen !

Ich bin gestern mit der Salsa Gabel ( 10mm weniger Vorlauf ) auf meinen gewohnten Hometrails gefahren und konnte
folgendes feststellen:  Spitzkehren lassen sich leichter fahren, das Bike lenkt direkter ein, ist aber nicht nervous dabei,
und an Stufen bergauf merkt man noch die 600 gr. weniger beim hochziehen aufs Hinterrad.


----------



## scylla (8. Januar 2014)

wann kommt eigentlich endlich die On-One Carbongabel? Dachte, die sollte so langsam mal "erscheinen"


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Januar 2014)

Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt. Anstatt die Gabel auf den Markt zu bringen, kündigen sie "soon" den Floater in diesen grässlichen Farben an.


----------



## dorfmann (8. Januar 2014)

Wow Kirmes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (8. Januar 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Gibt's dazu noch mehr Infos, als nur ein Bild?


Stammt von der oben zitierten Facebokk-Seite. Anscheinend Eigenbau, auch wenn ich mich frage wie und womit.
Ein kleiner Backgroundcheck hat ergeben, dass der Macher Maschinenbau-Ing bei Magura ist.


gnss schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/reiner.kuenstle


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Januar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> wann kommt eigentlich endlich die On-One Carbongabel? Dachte, die sollte so langsam mal "erscheinen"



Habe irgendwo gelesen, dass die sich bis Februar Zeit lassen...


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Januar 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier noch etwas klarstellen/berichtigen !
> 
> Es ist tatsächlich so wie @FlowinFlo sagt, Offset und Gabelvorbigung sind zweierlei Sachen !



Dazu muss ich aber sagen, dass ich im zweiten Post zu dem Thema auch Vorbiegung (Rake) und Nachlauf durcheinandergehauen habe.
@dorfmann hat das dann ja gerade gerückt! 

Danke für dein Feedback zur Gabel. Ich tendiere auch zur Salsa, da tapered und vor allem verfügbar!


----------



## Vighor (8. Januar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> wann kommt eigentlich endlich die On-One Carbongabel? Dachte, die sollte so langsam mal "erscheinen"


Die kommt bestimmt noch in 2014


----------



## stuhli (9. Januar 2014)

Nachdem hier alle auf Carbongabeln oder Federgabeln warten, warte ich darauf wieder gesund zu werden und überhaupt biken zu dürfen. Krank geschrieben bis nächste Woche Freitag bei vollem Radlverbot. Die Nebenhöhlen sind sozusagen rotzedicht und tun zum ersten mal richtig weh. Versüsse mir die Zeit aber mit Bestellungen für den 2x10 Umbau. Die weissen Hussegelt Kurbeln mit 36/24 sind gerade eben angekommen.   Jetzt muss  noch ein Umwerfer her und der passende Problemsolver. Da muss ich mal nachlesen welcher genau das war.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Januar 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> Nachdem hier alle auf Carbongabeln oder Federgabeln warten, warte ich darauf wieder gesund zu werden und überhaupt biken zu dürfen. Krank geschrieben bis nächste Woche Freitag bei vollem Radlverbot. Die Nebenhöhlen sind sozusagen rotzedicht und tun zum ersten mal richtig weh. Versüsse mir die Zeit aber mit Bestellungen für den 2x10 Umbau. Die weissen Hussegelt Kurbeln mit 36/24 sind gerade eben angekommen.   Jetzt muss  noch ein Umwerfer her und der passende Problemsolver. Da muss ich mal nachlesen welcher genau das war.


Gute Besserung.
Von Neben- und Kieferhöhlen kann ich ein Lied singen. 2011 + 2012 habe ich von Antibiotika gelebt und mir den Darm damit noch komplett versaut. Jetzt wurden Stirn-, Nasen- und Kieferhöhle ausgefräst, Nasenscheidewand und Nasenmuscheln noch "getunt" und seitdem 1 Jahr ohne eine Erkältung. Toi, toi, toi!!

Gewichtstuning fängt am Körper an!


----------



## criscross (9. Januar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jetzt wurden Stirn-, Nasen- und Kieferhöhle ausgefräst, Nasenscheidewand und Nasenmuscheln noch "getunt" und seitdem 1 Jahr ohne eine Erkältung. Toi, toi, toi!!
> 
> Gewichtstuning fängt am Körper an!


 
das liest sich ja wie ne Doping Liste


----------



## Bumble (9. Januar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jetzt wurden Stirn-, Nasen- und Kieferhöhle ausgefräst.....



Wie lang warst denn für den Spaß außer Gefecht gesetzt ?  Drück mich da schon ewig vor, wird mir aber wohl auch nicht erspart bleiben auf längere Sicht.


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Januar 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> Nachdem hier alle auf Carbongabeln oder Federgabeln warten, warte ich darauf wieder gesund zu werden und überhaupt biken zu dürfen. Krank geschrieben bis nächste Woche Freitag bei vollem Radlverbot. Die Nebenhöhlen sind sozusagen rotzedicht und tun zum ersten mal richtig weh. Versüsse mir die Zeit aber mit Bestellungen für den 2x10 Umbau. Die weissen Hussegelt Kurbeln mit 36/24 sind gerade eben angekommen.   Jetzt muss  noch ein Umwerfer her und der passende Problemsolver. Da muss ich mal nachlesen welcher genau das war.



Der hier sollte passen. Hab ich mir mal auf Seite gelegt. Man weiß ja nie was kommt. Gute Besserung auch von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (9. Januar 2014)

Wie jetzt, das Ding darf man nicht als Leiterchen benutzen ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Januar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wie lang warst denn für den Spaß außer Gefecht gesetzt ?  Drück mich da schon ewig vor, wird mir aber wohl auch nicht erspart bleiben auf längere Sicht.




5 Wochen @ Home. 
Alles ganz easy. Das Spülen nervt, aber geht. 
Hab's nicht bereut!!
Klarer "Kauftip" von mir.


----------



## stuhli (9. Januar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung.
> Von Neben- und Kieferhöhlen kann ich ein Lied singen. 2011 + 2012 habe ich von Antibiotika gelebt und mir den Darm damit noch komplett versaut. Jetzt wurden Stirn-, Nasen- und Kieferhöhle ausgefräst, Nasenscheidewand und Nasenmuscheln noch "getunt" und seitdem 1 Jahr ohne eine Erkältung. Toi, toi, toi!!
> 
> Gewichtstuning fängt am Körper an!



Ausser einer 'Muschelkaustik' letztes Jahr wurde bei mir da noch nicht gefräst oder ähnliches. Von Antibiotika will mich mein Arzt auch verschonen wenns geht.  Aber DANKE für die Genesungswünsche. 

@jmr_Biking .... genau die wird's werden.  da gabs ja auch eine, die noch breiter war  aber nicht passte.

Umwerfer wird's ein SLX werden:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-Mount-FD-M676-D-2--10-fach-Modell-2013-.html

Überlege noch ein passendes Schaltwerk zu nehmen und das bisher verbaute ZEE kommt dann an ein mein bisheriges SSP-bike.
Wenn ich vorne 36/24 fahre und hinten 11-36 müsste ich dann die lange Version nehmen oder reicht die kurze?
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32203_SLX-Schaltwerk-Shadow-Plus-RD-M675-10-fach.html

Mal sehn was das Krankenfieber so ausbrütet


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. Januar 2014)

Ich würde sagen, es ist Zeit für einen neuen Thread:

"Nasenum - und -ausbauten, eines der Hauptthemen bei Fatbikern!"


----------



## Bumble (9. Januar 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> Wenn ich vorne 36/24 fahre und hinten 11-36 müsste ich dann die lange Version nehmen oder reicht die kurze?
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32203_SLX-Schaltwerk-Shadow-Plus-RD-M675-10-fach.html



Aktuell fahr ich noch vorne 20/38 und hinten 11/34 und da reicht das GS, also die kurze Version des SLX-Schaltwerks.

Gibts hier übrigens billiger:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a72809/slx-10-fach-schaltwerk-rd-m675-gs-shadow-plus.html


----------



## stuhli (9. Januar 2014)

Danke @Bumble , dann wird's die GS werden. Bei Hibike gibt's die nochmal günstiger
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ow-Plus-Top-Normal-10-fach-Käfig-RD-M675.html

Umwerfer und Schaltgriffe sind bei Hibike auch besser im Kurs. Wenn die jetzt noch den Problemsolver haben, bestell ich heut noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (9. Januar 2014)

Ist halt bei Hibike nur in Retail-Verpackung für 40,90€, also vermutlich nur in nem Tütchen, aber das kann dir ja wurscht sein.


----------



## schrabinski (9. Januar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> 5 Wochen @ Home.
> Alles ganz easy. Das Spülen nervt, aber geht.
> Hab's nicht bereut!!
> Klarer "Kauftip" von mir.


 Muss ich vielleicht auch mal machen, grad seit August immer mehr oder weniger erkältet mit schön Blut in der Nebenhöhle und so nem geilen Entzündungsgefühl unterm/hinterm linken Auge. Gibt´s nich auch irgendwo noch die guten alten Nebenhöhlen aus der Zeit, als man noch Qualität produziert hat?


----------



## Bumble (9. Januar 2014)

Ich glaub der neue Thread ist echt fällig, hier scheint ja jeder 2. mit dem Scheiss zu kämpfen.


----------



## stuhli (10. Januar 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Der hier sollte passen. Hab ich mir mal auf Seite gelegt. Man weiß ja nie was kommt. Gute Besserung auch von mir.



 Mit dem 42 Ritzel hinten brauchst Du das Teil doch gaaaanz bestimmt nicht 
Ich würds nehmen....nimmt Dir doch nur Platz weg.
Bei bike-components isses ausverkauft


----------



## gnss (10. Januar 2014)

Nimm statt dem Ding doch einfach einen normalen Umwerfer?


----------



## stuhli (10. Januar 2014)

Wie...einen normalen Umwerfer?
Passt doch nicht wegen der Tretlagerbreite, oder ?


----------



## criscross (10. Januar 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> Wie...einen normalen Umwerfer?
> Passt doch nicht wegen der Tretlagerbreite, oder ?


da ginge ja höchstens ein  E- Typ, aber der brauch ja auch einen Gegenhalter am Rahmen...


----------



## gnss (10. Januar 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/das-on-one-fatty.639015/page-67#post-11176754

Fatty und befräster 3-fach Umwerfer laufen bei mir super auf kleinem und mittlerem Blatt.


----------



## stuhli (10. Januar 2014)

ich wusste da war mal  was....jetzt isses zu spät....ein  directmount-umwerfer (bikemarkt) ist auf dem weg zu mir. es bleibt hinten auch bei der ZEE Schaltung.
Vielleicht lässt sich jmr ja beschwatzen


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Januar 2014)

@stuhli: Den PS Adapter gebe ich nicht her. War schwierig genug an ihn ran zu kommen. Aber die Idee mit dem modifizierten Umwerfer ist sehr gut. Ich zerlege mein Scandal demnächst, dann werde ich mir mal den Umwerfer genauer anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (10. Januar 2014)

OK....kann Dich verstehn.
Hast ja auch Recht.


----------



## Hoppel1 (10. Januar 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt. Anstatt die Gabel auf den Markt zu bringen, kündigen sie "soon" den Floater in diesen grässlichen Farben an.


Ich habe die gesehen und spontan gesagt - die will ich haben  find die grünen voll toll


----------



## titzy (11. Januar 2014)

mete schrieb:


> @_titzy_: das mit dem extra-Spacer am Lager würde ich mir auch noch mal überlegen. Wenn ich den Aufbau richtig in Erinnerung habe, kann das eigentlich so nicht funktionieren und ein 36er KB wirst Du bei dem Rad eh nie brauchen.



Mmh, heute mal bei der Kontrolle meiner Howitzerlager ist mir aufgefallen, das die linke Lagerschale am Fatty schön fest gefressen ist, da dreht sich aktuell nix mehr! 
Kann möglich sein das Mete da doch etwas recht hatte mit dem extra Spacer zwischen Rahmen und Lagerschale.
Spricht eigentlich was dagegen, wenn ich nen zusätzliche 1-2 mm Spacer auf der Kurbel (also zwischen der Lageraussenschale und der Kurbel, wenn man selbiges auf das Lager schraubt) und nicht zwischen dem Rahmen und dem Lager anbringe?
Das Schraubgewinde von der Kurbel ist ja eigentlich lang genug, die Verzahlung von der Kurbel ja ebenso.
Mein Ziel ist es ja nur die Kettenlinie um 2 mm nach rechts zu verschieben, damit das KB am Rahmen vorbei passt.

Wie habt ihr das sonst gemacht, wenn ihr mit dem großen 36 KB unterwegs seid?
Ich bin völlig offen für ein paar Inovationen oder Gedankenanstöße. 
Werd mir erstmal auf die schnelle ein Ersatzlager besorgen und ggf. dann leider halt doch aufn 32 KB wechseln.


----------



## criscross (11. Januar 2014)

ist die Verzahnung der Kurbelachse nicht leicht Konisch ? brauchts da nicht teilweise sogar nen Abzieher für die Demontage ?
wenn, würd ich die Spacer zwischen Rahmen und Lager legen. Bei meinem Komplett Bike sitzt Serienmäßig 22-36 auf der X 5 Kurbel,
kann aber auch sein das die GXP Lager breiter bauen, platz war da genug.


----------



## zoomer (11. Januar 2014)

Hmmh,
bei mir geht es gerade wieder richtig bunt zu ....


Eigentlich war es so ja schöner :








Nur sieht der On One "Spritzer" auf der anderen Seite doof aus weil optisch zu weit unten sitzt.
Deshalb sieht es gerade wieder so aus, die restlichen kleinteiligen Labels sind allerdings noch
abgedeckt :








Beziehungsweise eher so, mit Wintergedöns :









PS :
Vorsicht mit den Klebefolien 
Beim beherzten Abziehen ging doch glatt ein "E" voll Klarlack vom On On"E" mit ab


----------



## Fabeymer (11. Januar 2014)

Unfassbar, wie sauber das Rad ist. Besonders das Schwarz der Reifen, wie neu! 
Nimmst du irgendein besonderes Mittel zum Reinigen oder lässt du dir einfach nur viel Zeit dafür?


----------



## zoomer (11. Januar 2014)

Ne, da hilft das Fotografieren auch viel.
Bei mir beschwert sich ständig jemand dass meine Räder zu sauber wären,
obwohl ich gerade komplett durch den Matsch gefahren bin.
(Besonders bei weissen Rahmen und iPhone 4 Aufnahmen)


Ich stelle sie, wenn der Dreck allmählich anfängt lautstark in der Wohnung herunter
zu bröckeln, ab und zu mal in die Badewanne ....
-> lauwarm anduschen
-> mit Spülschwämchen und Fairy Ultra einschäumen
-> (Je nach verwendeter Kettenschmiere ggf. mit Motorradreiniger auf Kette und Ritzel sprühen)
-> und wieder abduschen


----------



## softlurch (13. Januar 2014)

Servus!
Hier mal Fatty-Nachwuchs  aus Nürnberg. In Stolperbike-Setup …


----------



## corra (13. Januar 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> Mmh, heute mal bei der Kontrolle meiner Howitzerlager ist mir aufgefallen, das die linke Lagerschale am Fatty schön fest gefressen ist, da dreht sich aktuell nix mehr!
> Kann möglich sein das Mete da doch etwas recht hatte mit dem extra Spacer zwischen Rahmen und Lagerschale.
> Spricht eigentlich was dagegen, wenn ich nen zusätzliche 1-2 mm Spacer auf der Kurbel (also zwischen der Lageraussenschale und der Kurbel, wenn man selbiges auf das Lager schraubt) und nicht zwischen dem Rahmen und dem Lager anbringe?
> Das Schraubgewinde von der Kurbel ist ja eigentlich lang genug, die Verzahlung von der Kurbel ja ebenso.
> ...



du kannst nicht einfach mehr spacer zwischen die schalen machen da sich dann die kurbel beim fet ziehen in die lager drückt und diese beschädigt das isis vielzahn ist konisch dh wenn du da spacer zwischen machst ruinierst du dier die kurbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (13. Januar 2014)

@[S]softlurch[/S]fatlurch: Sieht hübsch aus! Was zeichnet es zum Stolperbiken (?) denn aus? Und bleibt die Kette ohne Führung auf dem Blatt?


----------



## stuhli (13. Januar 2014)

Mit dem ZEE Schaltwerk bleibt die Kette wo sie soll.


----------



## Optimizer (13. Januar 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> Mit dem ZEE Schaltwerk bleibt die Kette wo sie soll.


Das macht sie bei mir seit ca. 14 Tagen nicht mehr. Scylla meinte ja, dass der Shadow Plus Mechanismus desöftern versagen soll...


----------



## scylla (13. Januar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Das macht sie bei mir seit ca. 14 Tagen nicht mehr. Scylla meinte ja, dass der Shadow Plus Mechanismus desöftern versagen soll...



bei mir persönlich hat's einmal versagt an meinem xtr shadow plus nach 3 wochen kanarischer rumpelstrecken (ist eh mein einziges shadow plus derzeit). aber such mal hier im forum, da gibt's insbes. zu den xt shadow plus schaltwerken einschlägige schadensberichte. hab mal danach gesucht, weil ich mir eigentlich ein xt shadow plus fürs hardtail zulegen wollte


----------



## zoomer (13. Januar 2014)

Die Shadow Plus Dämpfung kann man ja nachjustieren.
Bei den SRAM TII nicht - aber vielleicht brauchen die das auch nicht


----------



## scylla (13. Januar 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Die Shadow Plus Dämpfung kann man ja nachjustieren.
> Bei den SRAM TII nicht - aber vielleicht brauchen die das auch nicht



Anscheinend gibt's da irgendeine Blattfeder o.ä. die die Dauerbelastung nicht aushält und bricht. Genau hab ich's nicht mehr im Kopf. Hörte sich aber nicht "nachjustierbar" an, was so berichtet wurde.

Unabhängig davon halte ich ein gedämpftes Schaltwerk am komplett ungefederten Fahrrad aber für zu wenig, wenn man so Gas gibt wie der Optimizer. Am Fully reicht's mir auch "grad so", d.h. es reicht dafür, dass die Kette vorne die Kettenblätter nicht verlässt, aber nicht dafür, dass sie sich am Ende im selben Gang wiederfindet, den ich oben eingelegt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (13. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht solltet ihr beide es einfach ein bisschen gemütlicher angehen


----------



## scylla (13. Januar 2014)

ich war beim Fatbike-Treffen am WE sowieso die Langsamste 

Ich seh dich übrigens noch gar nicht in der Doodle-Liste für die Taunus-Runde?


----------



## Bumble (13. Januar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> ich war beim Fatbike-Treffen am WE sowieso die Langsamste


Auf welchem Fatbike Treffen warst du denn am WE noch so ?


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. Januar 2014)

@Bumble , der alte Charmebolzen!


----------



## stuhli (13. Januar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Anscheinend gibt's da irgendeine Blattfeder o.ä. die die Dauerbelastung nicht aushält und bricht. Genau hab ich's nicht mehr im Kopf. Hörte sich aber nicht "nachjustierbar" an, was so berichtet wurde.
> 
> Unabhängig davon halte ich ein gedämpftes Schaltwerk am komplett ungefederten Fahrrad aber für zu wenig, wenn man so Gas gibt wie der Optimizer. Am Fully reicht's mir auch "grad so", d.h. es reicht dafür, dass die Kette vorne die Kettenblätter nicht verlässt, aber nicht dafür, dass sie sich am Ende im selben Gang wiederfindet, den ich oben eingelegt habe.



Dass die Kette trotz SchattenPlus nicht da bleibt wo sie soll bei Euch, liegt nicht am Schaltwerk, sondern an dem wie und was Ihr so fährt. Kenn da so ein paar Leute, die da auch aus- bzw. absteigen würden. Das soll es als ehrfurchtsvolle Verneigung vor Eurer Fahrkunst verstanden werden.  Bei meiner zaghafteren Fahrart hält es. 
Aber wenn ich alles zusammenhab gibt's vorne auch 2fach mit 32/22 und die Hayes-bremsen kommen auch weg. Hätten mich letztens beinahe  einen Meter droppen lassen ohne dass ichs wollte.

@scylla ...... Du die Langsamste? Warum glaube ich eher an den Weihnachtsmann als das?


----------



## scylla (13. Januar 2014)

also eins muss man euch lassen: fishing for compliments funktioniert hier selbst ungewollt ganz prima 

@stuhli
aber dann schon wieder weiße bremsen, oder?  avid?
ungewollte drops sind auf jeden fall blöd.


----------



## stuhli (13. Januar 2014)

Ja Avid. Weisse Avid Elixir CR mit schwarzen Leitungen um genau zu sein.
Fahre dann an meinen 4 bikes ausschliesslich Avid. BB7 am Schaffrad, Juicy7 am SSP, Elixir 7SL am Stumpi und am Fatty dann eben die CR.
Wollte mir zuerst die Code holen, aber ich denke dass die zu viel des Guten gewesen wären....und nicht weiss


----------



## criscross (13. Januar 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> Ja Avid. Weisse Avid Elixir CR mit schwarzen Leitungen um genau zu sein.
> Fahre dann an meinen 4 bikes ausschliesslich Avid. BB7 am Schaffrad, Juicy7 am SSP, Elixir 7SL am Stumpi und am Fatty dann eben die CR.
> Wollte mir zuerst die Code holen, aber ich denke dass die zu viel des Guten gewesen wären....und nicht weiss


 
" zu viel " Bremse kann man nie haben......frag mal die Mädels


----------



## mete (13. Januar 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> Mmh, heute mal bei der Kontrolle meiner Howitzerlager ist mir aufgefallen, das die linke Lagerschale am Fatty schön fest gefressen ist, da dreht sich aktuell nix mehr!
> Kann möglich sein das Mete da doch etwas recht hatte mit dem extra Spacer zwischen Rahmen und Lagerschale.
> Spricht eigentlich was dagegen, wenn ich nen zusätzliche 1-2 mm Spacer auf der Kurbel (also zwischen der Lageraussenschale und der Kurbel, wenn man selbiges auf das Lager schraubt) und nicht zwischen dem Rahmen und dem Lager anbringe?
> Das Schraubgewinde von der Kurbel ist ja eigentlich lang genug, die Verzahlung von der Kurbel ja ebenso.
> ...



Titzy, das wird nicht funktionieren. Die einzige Möglichkeit, die ich sehe um am Fatty ein 36er mit dieser Kurbel zu fahren ist Einfachblatt und dieses dann mit Spacern an der Kettenblattaufnahme nach außen zu bringen. Aber ohne kleines KB verliert das Rad für mich ein wenig seinen Sinn.


----------



## softlurch (13. Januar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> @[S]softlurch[/S]fatlurch: Sieht hübsch aus! Was zeichnet es zum Stolperbiken (?) denn aus? Und bleibt die Kette ohne Führung auf dem Blatt?


Erst mal Danke! 
Ist ja jetzt schon eine Menge zum Antrieb gesagt worden, aber ich möchte die Antwort nicht schuldig bleiben: Bei mir bleibt's sie's bisher. Ich habe allerdings noch keine Langzeiterfahrung in der Konfiguration, geschweige denn 3 Wochen kanarische Rumpelstrecken. Ein paar mal Fränkische Treppentrails und übliches Nürnberger Gerüttel haben die Kette bisher nicht vom Blatt bezwungen (gibt's einen 3 mal klopf auf Holz(kopf)-Smiley?). Vermutlich gehöre ich auch zu denen, die es gemütlich an- und abgehen lassen 

Was es zum Stolperbiken auszeichnet? Vermutlich sieht das jeder individuell. Das wahrscheinlich "außergewöhnlichste" im Vergleich zum Großteil der hier gezeigten Artgenossen ist das eine, kleine Kettenblatt. Das bietet möglichst viel Bodenfreiheit z.B. für Stufen - natürlich zum Preis von "Kette rechts" .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (13. Januar 2014)

Der 4,8 Lou ist auf der Original OneOne Felge wenn ich das richtig sehe.
Macht sich optisch prima 
Wie fährt er sich?


----------



## scylla (13. Januar 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> Ja Avid. Weisse Avid Elixir CR mit schwarzen Leitungen um genau zu sein.
> Fahre dann an meinen 4 bikes ausschliesslich Avid. BB7 am Schaffrad, Juicy7 am SSP, Elixir 7SL am Stumpi und am Fatty dann eben die CR.
> Wollte mir zuerst die Code holen, aber ich denke dass die zu viel des Guten gewesen wären....und nicht weiss



http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...scheibenbremse-hydraulisch/170805987-217-1916


----------



## stuhli (13. Januar 2014)

Die CR (neu) sind bezahlt und kommen hoffentlich diese Woche.....klar kann man nie genug Bremse haben aber ich denke die CR sind auf dem Niveau meiner anderen Avids und das ist mir gut genug. Muss ja erstmal zum fahren kommen. Entweder erkältet oder die Arrbeit lässt mir keine Zeit. Seit dem ersten Fatbiketreffen in NW kam ich keine 10mal zum fahren. da hapert es dann nicht an den Bremsen, sondern am hochkommen.


----------



## softlurch (14. Januar 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> Der 4,8 Lou ist auf der Original OneOne Felge wenn ich das richtig sehe.
> Macht sich optisch prima
> Wie fährt er sich?


Kann ich noch nicht wirklich sagen. Hatte erst eine Ausfahrt damit. Und da wars eher trocken - da leistet der Nate sicher nicht wirklich weniger. Verspreche mir bei feuchtem Stein aufgrund des größeren "Fußabdrucks" etwas mehr Grip. Wenn ich vergleichbares gefahren bin, kann ich ja wieder berichten ...


----------



## Optimizer (14. Januar 2014)

Das ist die neue OnOne Facemaker Felge....


----------



## criscross (14. Januar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Das ist die neue OnOne Facemaker Felge....


 
Klebepunkte ?


----------



## corra (14. Januar 2014)

schaut cool aus


----------



## Optimizer (14. Januar 2014)

Noch fünf Minuten, dann ist das Hinterrad auch fertig.


----------



## Optimizer (14. Januar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (14. Januar 2014)

du schummelst


----------



## Bumble (14. Januar 2014)

Mal schaun ob die Babber die erste Bikewäsche überleben


----------



## softlurch (14. Januar 2014)

Stolperbiken (?)


----------



## BigJohn (14. Januar 2014)

Schon gemein, wie leicht manch einer das aussehen lässt. Ich könnte da ein paar Stürze für die Outtakes beitragen.


----------



## oli_muenchen (14. Januar 2014)

Netter Film! Man merkt, dass das Versetzen des Hinterrades etwas anstrengender ist. Bei deeeem Gewicht.

Aber: macht Lust auf eigene Versuche


----------



## criscross (14. Januar 2014)

Respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (14. Januar 2014)

softlurch schrieb:


> Stolperbiken (?)




Die Zahl der Missbrauchsfälle bei Fatties ist dramatisch angestiegen ....



Abgesehen davon, meinen Reschpekt und alle 10 Daumen hoch !


----------



## softlurch (14. Januar 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Netter Film! Man merkt, dass das Versetzen des Hinterrades etwas anstrengender ist. Bei deeeem Gewicht.
> 
> Aber: macht Lust auf eigene Versuche


Nur zu! Da gewöhnst Dich total schnell dran.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Januar 2014)

Verdammt!! -  Was habe ich die letzten 10-12 Jahre nur auf (oder _mit_) dem Bike getrieben...?  

Ich muss dringend an meiner Trailtechnik arbeiten. 

@softlurch :  Sehr goil!


----------



## stuhli (14. Januar 2014)

@softlurch ....... Respekt. Bei dem nächsten Fatbiketreffen musste dabei sein. Die fahren nur solche Brocken runter.


----------



## scylla (14. Januar 2014)

softlurch schrieb:


> Stolperbiken *(!)*



sauber, die Art von "Missbrauch" gefällt mir


----------



## softlurch (14. Januar 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> @softlurch ....... Respekt. Bei dem nächsten Fatbiketreffen musste dabei sein. _*Die*_ fahren nur solche Brocken runter.


Das habe ich mir schon fast gedacht  
Hatte schon ordentlich Lust auf die Treffen, ließ sich bisher terminlich aber leider nicht einrichten. Hoffentlich bei einem nächsten Mal …

Dank an alle, die ihren Gefallen an dem Beitrag ausgedrückt haben


----------



## BigJohn (14. Januar 2014)

softlurch schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir schon fast gedacht
> Hatte schon ordentlich Lust auf die Treffen, ließ sich bisher terminlich aber leider nicht einrichten. Hoffentlich bei einem nächsten Mal …
> 
> Dank an alle, die ihren Gefallen an dem Beitrag ausgedrückt haben


Welche Größe ist das eigentlich? M, oder? Wenns ein L wäre hätte ich mich ja glatt mal für eine Probefahrt aufgerdängt.


----------



## softlurch (15. Januar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Welche Größe ist das eigentlich? M, oder? Wenns ein L wäre hätte ich mich ja glatt mal für eine Probefahrt aufgerdängt.


Kommst auch aus der Nürnberger Gegend oder is das aufs nächste Fatty-Treffen bezogen? Ist ein 18".


----------



## BigJohn (15. Januar 2014)

Ich stamme aus der Nürnberger Gegend, bin aber momentan im auserfränkischen Exil (also nur noch alle paar Wochen zu Besuch).


----------



## softlurch (15. Januar 2014)

Also wenn du 18" proberollen willst, Meld dich, wenn du wieder mal zu Besuch bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (15. Januar 2014)

@ softlurch,  könntest du bitte mal die breite vom Lou auf der On One Felge messen, Danke


----------



## scylla (15. Januar 2014)

hatte ich schon mal gemacht:


scylla schrieb:


> Kurzbericht Surly Lou:
> - 1550g
> - auf On-One Felge (70mm) an den äußersten Stollen gemessen ca. 102mm breit -> hat in der On-One Gabel noch dicke Luft, da geht auch noch eine ordentliche Schlammpackung dazwischen
> - Grip überragend, aber im großen und ganzen kein großer Sprung mehr zum Nate (wäre vielleicht anders auf einer breiteren Felge)


----------



## criscross (15. Januar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> hatte ich schon mal gemacht:


 danke schön


----------



## softlurch (15. Januar 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> @ softlurch,  könntest du bitte mal die breite vom Lou auf der On One Felge messen, Danke





scylla schrieb:


> hatte ich schon mal gemacht:


… es war scheinbar doch nicht umsonst, dass ich nochmal in den Keller gegangen war 

Bei mir habe ich einen anderen Wert gemessen: Lou (knapp) 107mm und Nate (weil ich schonmal dabei war) 99mm. Jeweils breiteste Stelle, in beiden Fällen die äußeren Stollen. Bezüglich des entscheidenden Faktors, dass noch genügend Luft für Schlamm oder Sonstiges ist, ändert dass allerdings nichts 

Vorbeugend der Nachfrage - hier der Fotobeweis:


----------



## scylla (15. Januar 2014)

zumindest scheint unser mess-offset halbwegs verlässlich . nate hatte ich mit 95mm gemessen.


----------



## zoomer (15. Januar 2014)

Und wenn man bedenkt dass Du normalerweise ohne Luft fährst,
sind die Messunterschiede doch eigentlich gar nicht ungewöhnlich.


----------



## Optimizer (16. Januar 2014)

Mal ne schmierige Frage. Da man mit dem Fatty ja viel in Schlamm, Matsch und viel Wasser unterwegs ist....habt ihr ein besonderes Kettenöl, dass ihr verwendet?


----------



## corra (16. Januar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Mal ne schmierige Frage. Da man mit dem Fatty ja viel in Schlamm, Matsch und viel Wasser unterwegs ist....habt ihr ein besonderes Kettenöl, dass ihr verwendet?


kettenwixxe oder brunox verwende ich wenns dreckig wird und immer schön saubermachen


----------



## Bumble (16. Januar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Mal ne schmierige Frage. Da man mit dem Fatty ja viel in Schlamm, Matsch und viel Wasser unterwegs ist....habt ihr ein besonderes Kettenöl, dass ihr verwendet?


Ja WD40  oder auch Brunox, das geht auch gut
Ich halt nix von den teuren Zaubermittelchen und reinige/öle lieber öfter mal nach, beides mit WD40 möglich.
1.einsprühen und einwirken lassen
2.mit altem Lappen Kette umwickeln und beim Kurbeln sauber reiben
3.erst wenn Kette vernünftig sauber ist dünn einsprühen, das wars schon, wenn noch dreckig punkt 1&2 nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (16. Januar 2014)

corra schrieb:


> *kettenwixxe* oder brunox verwende ich wenns dreckig...


Das nenn ich echte Liebe zum Bike.


----------



## dorfmann (16. Januar 2014)

Zum Schmieren nehme ich was gerade da ist.
Von Kettensägenöl bis Innotech Kettenfluid 

So Mancheiner macht aus dem Thema Kettenpflege ja die reinste Raketenwissenschaft.

Ich finde diese Info-Seite ziemlich authentisch: http://www.fahrradmonteur.de/Kettenpflege


----------



## scylla (16. Januar 2014)

So ungefähr. 
Hauptsache irgendwas schmieriges (oh je, jetzt gibt's wieder Kopfkino a la Bumble ), gerne in reichlicher Anwendung, gerne vor oder nach jeder Fahrt, und immer mal wieder den Dreck abmachen, v.a. die Öl-Schlamm-Pampe, die sich in den Schaltröllchen gerne ansammelt.

Wir nehmen für den Winter mittlerweile Deore-Ketten und Deore-Kettenblätter. Das tut's allemal zum verranzen, und wenn's nach der Schlammsaison kaputt ist, dann ist's auch nicht furchtbar schad drum.


----------



## mete (16. Januar 2014)

WD40 und Co taugt am wenigsten zur Kettenschmierung, da es quasi 0 Schmierwirkung hat (viel zu geringe Viskosität). Alles, was man damit erreicht, ist auch noch das letzte bisschen zähen Fettes aus den Kettengliedern auszuwaschen. Zum Kette saubermachen und zum Korrosionsschutz kann es nehmen, aber danach sollte man ein ordentliches, zähes Kettenfett auftragen. Muss nicht mal teuer sein, das Zeug aus dem Baumarkt reicht vollkommen aus.


----------



## Bumble (16. Januar 2014)

Alles schon versucht, da hängt dann erst recht der ganze Siff dran, meiner Meinung nach völlig ungeeignet  
Das Fett saugt förmlich den Sand aus dem schönen Pfälzer Waldboden raus und hüllt die Kette damit ein.  Kette im Sandmäntelchen sozusagen.

Wie sich Meinungen/Erfahrungen doch unterscheiden können ist schon interessant.


----------



## mete (16. Januar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Alles schon versucht, da hängt dann erst recht der ganze Siff dran, meiner Meinung nach völlig ungeeignet
> Das Fett saugt förmlich den Sand aus dem schönen Pfälzer Waldboden raus und hüllt die Kette damit ein.  Kette im Sandmäntelchen sozusagen.




Das ändert trotzdem nix daran, dass WD 40 nicht schmiert und die Kette damit nicht lange hält (auch, wenn sie immer schön sauber ist). Der Dreck außen tut der Kette nicht viel, solange die Röllchen (im Inneren) ordentlich geschmiert sind. Der Verschleiß resultiert größtenteils aus der Flächenpressung und kommt nicht durch den Dreck zustande. Das hat mit Meinung und/oder Erfahrung nichts zu tun, das ist einfach so. 

Meine Kette sieht immer aus wie Sau, hält aber trotzdem 40000-5000km, so ein WD40 totpflegen dürfte kaum 2000 km gutgehen (von dem nervigen Gerassel wegen fehlender Schmierung mal ganz zu schweigen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (16. Januar 2014)

Das kann natürlich sein dass meine Ketten net so lang halten, ich schreib mir das net auf, hab eh keinen Tacho und rechne nur in hm. 

Ich find aber auch die Schaltperformance mit fettverbabbter Kette weniger schön.

Weisst du was: Ich versuchs bei der nächsten Tour trotzdem nochmal so wie du es beschreibst, vielleicht kannst mich ja doch überzeugen.


----------



## scylla (16. Januar 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Das ändert trotzdem nix daran, dass WD 40 nicht schmiert und die Kette damit nicht lange hält (auch, wenn sie immer schön sauber ist). Der Dreck außen tut der Kette nicht viel, solange die Röllchen (im Inneren) ordentlich geschmiert sind. Der Verschleiß resultiert größtenteils aus der Flächenpressung und kommt nicht durch den Dreck zustande. Das hat mit Meinung und/oder Erfahrung nichts zu tun, das ist einfach so.
> 
> Meine Kette sieht immer aus wie Sau, hält aber trotzdem 40000-5000km, so ein WD40 totpflegen dürfte kaum 2000 km gutgehen (von dem nervigen Gerassel wegen fehlender Schmierung mal ganz zu schweigen).



Also ich tu nie WD40 an meine Kette, sondern irgendein Kettenöl. Trotzdem hält meine Kette (mit 2x9fach Schaltung) nie und nimmer 2000 km, im Winter wenn ich Pech hab sogar keine 1000.
Der pfälzer Sand ist schon was Besonderes, der hängt wirklich überall dran. Selbst wenn's der Kette nix tun würde, wäre es mindestens ziemlich übel für den Rest des Antriebs.

PS: ich hab auch keinen Tacho, aber der Ray hat zwei und das reicht für uns beide... also so ca ungefähr im Mittel und ohne Gewähr


----------



## Girl (16. Januar 2014)

Ich würde auch kein Brunox oder WD40 mehr auf die Ketten schmieren vor einer Tour die länger als 30km ist. Da kommt was festes drauf, ich hab das Fett von Förch https://www.foerch.de/product.aspx?...1ba21f&g=5319925f-c120-4f0f-a0b6-515458a1c22c
Nach einer Regenfahrt kommt Rostlöser oder Serviceöl drauf um das Wasser zu verdrängen wenn ich das Rad nicht sofort reininge.

PS. 2 Ketten im Rotationsverfahren die dann bisher ca. 6000km gehalten haben (Sommer wie Winter)


----------



## mete (16. Januar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Das kann natürlich sein dass meine Ketten net so lang halten, ich schreib mir das net auf, hab eh keinen Tacho und rechne nur in hm.
> 
> Ich find aber auch die Schaltperformance mit fettverbabbter Kette weniger schön.
> 
> Weisst du was: Ich versuchs bei der nächsten Tour trotzdem nochmal so wie du es beschreibst, vielleicht kannst mich ja doch überzeugen.



Tipp: Nach dem Fetten eine kleine Runde über den Hof drehen, alle Gänge durchschalten und danach das überschüssige Fett/Öl mit einem Lappen wieder abwischen. Dann bleibt auch nicht der ganze Wald daran hängen. Sand haben wir hier auch mehr als genug...Berlin/Brandenburg eben, da gibt es quasi nichts anderes.


----------



## Girl (16. Januar 2014)

Wenn´s schön aussehen soll ziehe ich die gefettete Kette auch durch einen Bremsenreinigerbefeuchteten Lappen.


----------



## Bumble (16. Januar 2014)

Klingt vernünftig, ich werds mal testen.


----------



## zoomer (16. Januar 2014)

WD40/Brunox/Kriechöl - nie machen ...

Es gibt Kettenöle von recht dünn und gut aufzutragen weil kriechend (Z.B. Dynamics), bis zu
richtig zäh (Z.B. Rohloff), die mal mehr oder weniger gut aus der Jeans zu waschen sind
und in der Regel Staub anziehen aber auch bei Nässe mehr oder weniger lang dran bleiben.

Es gibt Trockenschmiermittel (Z.B. Teflon-/Wachs-/Keramic-Basis) die eher weniger gut aus
der Jeans gehen, unterschiedlich lange halten, wenig Dreck anziehen aber keine Feuchtigkeit
mögen.

Es gibt Kettensprays, z.B. für's Motorrad, die nicht so toll für die Jeans sind, eigentlich
klebrig sind viel Dreck anziehen aber trotzdem mal die Kette für ein halbes Jahr unter
widrigsten Bedingungen geschmiert halten können.



Je nach Benutzung, Anforderungen, Fahrrad, Einsatzzweck, Wartungswillen, Einsatzort,
Jahreszeit, und Klimawandel - entscheide ich mich für eins davon.


----------



## Bumble (16. Januar 2014)

Krass wie mein WD40 als völlig untauglich hier wegkommt und wie gut ich bisher damit klar kam 

So ein ganz klein wenig erinnere ich mich grade an so einige hitzige Diskussionen im geliebten Liteville Forum und die ganzen Dinge die alle nicht funktionieren können, mit denen ich aber jahrelang Spaß hatte, weil ich nicht wusste dass die nicht funktionieren.


----------



## scylla (16. Januar 2014)

das ist halt wie mit der Hummel, die nicht weiß, dass sie eigentlich gar nicht fliegen kann 

(Sorry, den Nickname-Witz konnte ich mir jetzt beim besten Willen nicht entgehen lassen )


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. Januar 2014)

Schau nochmal genau drauf! Du hast bestimmt WD650B, weswegen das auch funktioniert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (16. Januar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Schau nochmal genau drauf! Du hast bestimmt WD650B, weswegen das auch funktioniert!



Nee, son modernes Zeugs gibbet bei uns garnet zu kaufen.


----------



## Bumble (16. Januar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> das ist halt wie mit der Hummel, die nicht weiß, dass sie eigentlich gar nicht fliegen kann
> 
> (Sorry, den Nickname-Witz konnte ich mir jetzt beim besten Willen nicht entgehen lassen )



Daraufs hab ich ja eh angespielt, wollte euch aber nur die Vorlage geben und darauf warten dass jemand verwandelt, was dir perfekt gelungen ist.


----------



## scylla (16. Januar 2014)

grrr, hier wird man auch noch manipuliert


----------



## mete (16. Januar 2014)

Die Hummel fliegt zwar irgendwie, nur besonders lange tut sie das nicht. Genauso wie WD40 anfangs funktioniert, bis man eine schön saubere Kette aber leider vollkommen ungeschmierte Kette hat, die dann einfach binnen weniger km Schrott ist .

Sollte ja auch nur ein Hinweis sein, niemand wird gezwungen, sein altbewährtes Verhalten irgendwelchen Konventionen anzupassen .


----------



## Bumble (16. Januar 2014)

Genau als Tipp nehm ich das ja auch, werds versuchen und schaun obs wirklich was bringt.

Du erwartest aber hoffentlich keine Vergütung für die eingesparten Ketten ?


----------



## Vighor (16. Januar 2014)

Ich hab mir für die Kette mal so ein set von Pedro's gekauft. Ein Bürstenattrappe zum Reinigen mit nem Citruswaschmittel und danach Pedro's Ice Wax um die Kette wieder zu schmieren.
Das benutze ich nach jeder Fahrt und bisher geht das richtig gut. Auch nach Schlammfahrten.


----------



## scylla (16. Januar 2014)

Bei Wachs reicht auch ein Gartenschlauch ohne Bürstenset, um den Antrieb fast restlos sauber zu bekommen.
Hat nur leider zwei Nachteile:
- bei längeren Touren im Siff läuft irgendwann die Kette "trocken" - daher nehme ich für den Winter nur Öl
- beißt sich mit diversen Kettenführungen wegen den bappigen Dreck-Wachs-Ablagerungen. Selbige gehen zwar an offenen Flächen gut ab mit Wasser, aber aus Engstellen/Hohlräumen muss man's regelmäßig mit dem Schraubenzieher rauskratzen, sonst setzt es besonders Kettenführungen recht schnell zu - daher nehme ich bei allen Rädern, wo eine KeFü dran ist, nur Öl

Am Fully, das keine KeFü hat und nur bei trockenem Wetter an die Luft darf, ist das Ice Wax aber genial.


----------



## Bumble (16. Januar 2014)

Hab auch grad mal ein wenig wegen der Kettenschmier-Thematik gegoogelt mit dem Ergebnis dass 50% nur ölen und der Rest mit Fett schmiert oder Raketentechnik anwendet was die Kettenpflege betrifft. 

Wenn ne Kette nur 1500km hält, wären das bei mir ca. 50 Touren, was ungefähr nem halben Jahr Biken entspricht, länger hat bei mir echt noch keine Kette gehalten glaube ich. 

Wenn ich das mit dem Fett echt verdoppelt kann wärs ja schon cool, mal schaun obs was bringt.


----------



## scylla (16. Januar 2014)

naja, wie gesagt ich nehm nur fett/öl (also außer am fully mit wachs), und arg viel länger hält mir auch keine kette. daher bin ich mal ziemlich skeptisch mit dem verdoppeln.

was es richtig bringt ist die 3-ketten-rotations-methode. damit kann man das zeugs halt richtig tot fahren, bis die kette hinten durchrutscht. damit macht dann eine kette geschätzt wirklich das doppelte oder dreifache. nachteil ist halt, dass man dann am ende des 3-ketten-zyklus wirklich den gesamten antrieb wegschmeißen kann, und dass man alle paar hundert km die ketten durchtauschen muss. hab ich auch mal gemacht, aber mittlerweile ist es mir einfach zu viel act, und mit billigem deore krempel am antrieb isses eh wurscht. da geh ich lieber biken statt meinen antrieb zu pflegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (16. Januar 2014)

Sowas wär garnix für mich, bin da viel zu faul, mach am Bike eh nur was wenn was kaputt ist oder ich Bock hab was zu tunen oder einfach rumbasteln will. 

Inspektionsintervallmäßige Pflege ist echt nicht meins, ich weiss aber dass viele da regelrecht Buch führen was das angeht und damit sicher gut Geld sparen können.


----------



## mete (16. Januar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wenn ne Kette nur 1500km hält, wären das bei mir ca. 50 Touren, was ungefähr nem halben Jahr Biken entspricht, länger hat bei mir echt noch keine Kette gehalten glaube ich.



Das wäre bei mir etwa ein Monat, also 12 Ketten im Jahr. Ich wechsle alle 3 - 4 Monate und nach 2 Ketten auch die Kassette. Ich  fahre auch immer nur Ketten auf SLX/105er Niveau und Kassette maximal XT, meist eher SLX. Ich gebe aber zu, dass die lange Laufzeit auch eher den Sommer betrifft, im (richtigen) Winter ist auch meist nach 2000km Schluss.

Vergütung erwarte ich keine, dass Du evtl. weniger "Schmutz" machst reicht mir völlig .


----------



## Dutshlander (16. Januar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> das ist halt wie mit der Hummel, die nicht weiß, dass sie eigentlich gar nicht fliegen kann (Sorry, den Nickname-Witz konnte ich mir jetzt beim besten Willen nicht entgehen lassen )


Ich diesen Zitat auch nicht:
_Es war mal eine Hummel, die flog zu Überwintern, in meines Freundes Tunnel, sprich, in seinen Hintern.
Den hatte sie genau getroffen, denn sein Arsch war meistens offen, und im sommer - ei der Daus - 
flog sie stinkend wieder raus.
Sie stank, sie stank, ihr Leben lang, nach meines Freundes Tunnel,  die dicke, dumme Hummel_
Johann König Sorry fürs OT


----------



## Bumble (16. Januar 2014)

So langsam wirds echt mal Zeit nach dem Mod zu rufen


----------



## Optimizer (20. Januar 2014)

Meine Fattygabel sieht untenrum schon richtig scheiße aus. Wann kommt eigentlich die Onone aus Carbon?


----------



## Vighor (20. Januar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Meine Fattygabel sieht untenrum schon richtig scheiße aus. Wann kommt eigentlich die Onone aus Carbon?


Wenn du ne Stahlgabel schon vernaggelst beim fahren dann kannste besser keine carbon Gabel nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (20. Januar 2014)

Kommt nicht vom fahren... Die Ausfallende haben schon ordentlich Lackverlust, da ich nach dem Ausbau des Vorderrades meistens suboptimal beim Abstellen des Rades vorgehe...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Januar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Kommt nicht vom fahren... Die Ausfallende haben schon ordentlich Lackverlust, da ich nach dem Ausbau des Vorderrades *meistens suboptimal beim Abstellen des Rades vorgehe*...


..oft steht der Fehler VOR der Gabel!


----------



## criscross (20. Januar 2014)

bei meiner Fatty Gabel lief schon nach kurzer Zeit so ne rostige Brühe nach dem waschen aus den Löchern am Ausfallende,
gut das ich jetzt die Salsa drin hab,
ich find die ist nicht so Bocksteif und der Schnellspanner muss auch nicht mehr so angeknallt
werden, da die Ausfallenden sich scheinbar besser mit den Zahnscheiben der Schnellspanner vertragen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Januar 2014)

Geht mir ebenso.


----------



## Optimizer (20. Januar 2014)

Sag ich doch. Und Stahl verzeiht in diesem Fall leider nicht. Gibt es eigentlich irgendeine weiße Gabel anderer Hersteller?
Die Carbongabeln sind ja meistens schwarz


----------



## criscross (20. Januar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Sag ich doch. Und Stahl verzeiht in diesem Fall leider nicht. Gibt es eigentlich irgendeine weiße Gabel anderer Hersteller?
> Die Carbongabeln sind ja meistens schwarz


 
Spraydose


----------



## Optimizer (20. Januar 2014)

Ich wills Gscheit


----------



## Vighor (20. Januar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Kommt nicht vom fahren... Die Ausfallende haben schon ordentlich Lackverlust, da ich nach dem Ausbau des Vorderrades meistens suboptimal beim Abstellen des Rades vorgehe...


Suboptimales Abstellen ist auch für carbon Gabeln tödlich 


Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich wills Gscheit


Dann komt nur http://www.borealisbikes.com/parts/fork/ in Frage


----------



## criscross (20. Januar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich wills Gscheit


 
dann zum Autolackierer, aaaber lohnt das denn bei dir.....ich sach nur ...*meistens suboptimal beim Abstellen des Rades vorgehe*...


----------



## corra (20. Januar 2014)

pulver beschichten lassen dan schauts aus wie serie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (20. Januar 2014)

corra schrieb:


> pulver beschichten lassen dan schauts aus wie serie


 
geht das auch bei Carbongabeln ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Januar 2014)

Nö!!


----------



## corra (20. Januar 2014)

hmmm da bringste mich anns limit ich schnack mal mit meinem oberflächen veredler

das wird ja gebacken weiss nichtob das carbon das ab kann


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Januar 2014)

Nein, geht wirklich nicht....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Januar 2014)

Zur nächsten KFZ-Lackiererei, alte Gabel als Farbmuster mitnehmen und den Rest machen die Jungs.
Kosten sollten überschaubar bleiben.


----------



## corra (20. Januar 2014)

schade auto lacke halten so schlecht oder der klarlack ist elends teuer


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Januar 2014)

Neeee, einfach einen höheren Anteil Weichmacher einmischen. So wird das auch bei Stoßfängern und flexiblen Teilen gemacht. Bin da so bissl vom Fach...  


EDIT: Kostet nicht die Welt. Und wer billig kauft, kauft´s 2x.


----------



## Optimizer (20. Januar 2014)

Oder eben die sibirische sarmagabel... Die soll ja angeblich auch in weiss kommen...


----------



## Vighor (20. Januar 2014)

Du kannst ja auch mal hier rein gucken 
http://www.singlespeed.nl/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1413
239,- euro für ne carbon Gabel ist ja schon mal ein guter Preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Januar 2014)

Die ist auch ganz hübsch!


----------



## criscross (20. Januar 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Du kannst ja auch mal hier rein gucken
> http://www.singlespeed.nl/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1413
> 239,- euro für ne carbon Gabel ist ja schon mal ein guter Preis



der Preis ist ja ganz gut, aber ne Schönheit ist das nicht, genauso wie ne Snowpack, 
mir fehlen da einfach die fließenden Übergänge, wie bei der On One auch, das sieht alles so zusammen
gebastelt aus, dann schon ehr ne Carver Gabel,
da sollen jedoch die Bremssockel nicht so richtig im Winkel zur B. Scheibe stehen....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Januar 2014)

Okay, am OnOne nicht die erste Wahl, aber an einem etwas kantigeren Rahmen.... bestimmt gut.


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Januar 2014)

15er Achse... Da platz das Nabenangebot ja aus allen Nähten!


----------



## criscross (20. Januar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> 15er Achse... Da platz das Nabenangebot ja aus allen Nähten!



genau ! damit kannste die On One Nabe schon mal vergessen...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Januar 2014)

Wir wollen es doch _einmalig und speziell_.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (20. Januar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wir wollen es doch _einmalig und speziell_.



das sind die Fattys doch eh schon


----------



## aemkei77 (20. Januar 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> Spraydose





Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich wills Gscheit



Spraymax mit Standox Lack + 2K - Klarlack wird sehr gut, Haltbarkeit auch sehr gut

Hab damit mein 1991 Cannondale lackiert





Ganz leichte Orangenhaut.
Bei meiner Vespa habe den Kotflügel  und die Seite nach einem Unfall neu lackiertich die Orangenhaut mit 2000er glattgeschliffen und dann mit Polierpasten wieder aufpoliert: ist vom Original nicht zu unterscheiden.

Es ist auch mit Spraydose ein professionelles Ergebnis möglich. Kosten mit Grundierfüller, Basislack und 2k-Klarlack bei Safonov knapp 40 €
(Polierpasten für Spiegelglanz dann nochmal soviel, ist aber beim Rad mMn nicht notwendig)


----------



## criscross (20. Januar 2014)

das sieht doch richtig gut aus ,
bin auch am überlegen ob ich meine schwarze Salsa Gabel weiss lackiere.....


----------



## Vighor (20. Januar 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> gebastelt aus, dann schon ehr ne Carver Gabel,
> da sollen jedoch die Bremssockel nicht so richtig im Winkel zur B. Scheibe stehen....


Bei meiner Carver war das nicht das Problem. Ich muss nur beim montieren des Rads an der Bremsenseite die Nabe jedesmal fast 1mm tiefer halten ..
Bei dem Preis eigentlich nicht acceptabel.


----------



## stuhli (22. Januar 2014)

Wenn ich schon wegen 3 Wochen krank nicht zum wobbeln komm, gibt's fürs Dicke wenigstens ein paar Updates.
Erstmal nen neuen Lenker (Syntace Vector 12° 780mm Breite) und bessere Bremsen (Avid CR 200/180)








Und da wenig biken der Kraft eher abträglich ist, gabs vorne auch Schaltung was eine neue Kurbel nach sich zog.
Damit wird's leichter nuffzus gehe. Es folgt noch ein andrer Sattel (sq-lab 611), weil ich den einfach gewöhnt bin von meinen anderen Bikes. Und wie man sieht fehlt der Kotflügel  hinten. der wird in abgeänderter Form nach vorne wandern und hinten gibt's wohl Dave's Matsch Schaufel.


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. Januar 2014)

Der Lenker gefällt mir! Weiße Avids... Geschmackssache... 

Hat es einen Grund, dass dein VR-Reifen andersrum aufgezogen ist?


----------



## stuhli (22. Januar 2014)

Geschah in der Eile des Zusammenbauens. 
Bin zu faul zum ändern und bisher geht's auch so.

Bei dem Radl MUSS es ne weisse Bremse sein


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Januar 2014)

Aber den Leitungsbogen der am hinteren Bremssattel würde ich noch weg machen. Wer weiß was sich da für Geäst verfangen kann. Wäre doch ärgerlich, wenn deswegen die Leitung abreißt. Der Vector steht dem Bike gut. Und einen 611er fahre ich mittlerweile auch beim Dickmops (wie an den anderen Bikes auch )

Edit: Die Ganganzeige muss noch weg. Braucht kein Mensch. ;-)


----------



## criscross (22. Januar 2014)

den Vector Lenker fahr ich auch, allerdings auf 74cm gekürzt, bei uns stehen die Bäume so eng


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. Januar 2014)

Aber doch nur, weil du die erlaubten 1.6 Promille immer ausschöpfst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (22. Januar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Aber doch nur, weil du die erlaubten 1.6 Promille immer ausschöpfst!


 
mist...aufgefallen 

war heute irgendwie etwas neben der Spur...


----------



## criscross (22. Januar 2014)

war heute auf Testfahrt mit der Forca Stütze, von mir ne klare Kaufempfehlung


----------



## softlurch (22. Januar 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> ...
> Erstmal nen neuen Lenker (Syntace Vector 12° 780mm Breite)...


scheint ein beliebtes Modell zu sein 
Ich find die Plaste-Variante sogar noch komfortabler als Alu. Lohnt sich beim Starrbike ganz besonders.


----------



## cubation (22. Januar 2014)

Aber da hast du nicht gerade die Ideal-Linie getroffen, hats denn doll weh getan? 


Thomas


----------



## criscross (22. Januar 2014)

cubation schrieb:


> Aber da hast du nicht gerade die Ideal-Linie getroffen, hats denn doll weh getan?
> 
> 
> Thomas


 
nee nee...alles gut...ich fahr da immer so drüber


----------



## stuhli (23. Januar 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Aber den Leitungsbogen der am hinteren Bremssattel würde ich noch weg machen. Wer weiß was sich da für Geäst verfangen kann. Wäre doch ärgerlich, wenn deswegen die Leitung abreißt. Der Vector steht dem Bike gut. Und einen 611er fahre ich mittlerweile auch beim Dickmops (wie an den anderen Bikes auch )
> 
> Edit: Die Ganganzeige muss noch weg. Braucht kein Mensch. ;-)



Die Ganganzeige  stört mich auch, vor allem weil bei der ZEE keine ist. Da brauch ich aber einen anderen Deckel vermute ich.
Der Leitungsbogen wird noch gelegt.  Hab dann zwar vorne ein bisschen mehr Bogen aber da störts nicht so. Hab mir extra einen weissen 611er besorgt  ...... weil muss ja schon passen.

@softlurch & @criscross .... jo, der Vector flext schon nicht schlecht. Kannte ich von meinen bisherigen Lenkern nicht so, aber die sind auch alle max. 720mm breit. Bin auch mal gespannt wann und wo ich das erste mal hängen bleib.


----------



## Optimizer (23. Januar 2014)

Hoffentlich kommt die bald....149 Pfund wären 180€. Das wäre ja ein Ding. Ansonsten wirds die Sarma Hoboy, wenn die früher erhältlich ist.


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Januar 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> Die Ganganzeige  stört mich auch, vor allem weil bei der ZEE keine ist. Da brauch ich aber einen anderen Deckel vermute ich.



Die Ganganzeige ist mit 2 kleinen Kreuzschrauben am Schifter angeschraubt. Wenn du die beiden Schrauben löst, findest du den Deckel in der abgeschraubten Ganganzeige. Deckel dann mit einem Schräubchen am Shifter anschrauben und das zweite Schräubchen wieder ins leere Loch, damit sie nicht verloren geht. 
Abnehmbare Ganganzeigen gibt es bei Shimano aber schon seit XT M770 und SLX M660, 9-fach.


----------



## ziploader (23. Januar 2014)

An 2013 muss man spezielle Deckel kaufen oder wenn gewünscht gleich auf I-Spec umrüsten. 

cu
Marcus

Gesendet aus dem Internet!  ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (23. Januar 2014)

Stimmt, aber bei meinen 2013er XT-Shiftern waren die Deckel mit im Lieferumfang dabei. Wenn dies nicht der Fall ist, dann extra kaufen: Klick


----------



## Optimizer (24. Januar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommt die bald....149 Pfund wären 180€. Das wäre ja ein Ding. Ansonsten wirds die Sarma Hoboy, wenn die früher erhältlich ist.




Eben von OnOne die Nachricht bekommen, dass die Carbongabel ab Ende Februar erhältlich sein soll!


----------



## criscross (24. Januar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Eben von OnOne die Nachricht bekommen, dass die Carbongabel ab Ende Februar erhältlich sein soll!


 
gibt es da schon ein Bild von ?


----------



## FlowinFlo (24. Januar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Eben von OnOne die Nachricht bekommen, dass die Carbongabel ab Ende Februar erhältlich sein soll!



Zum besten Fatbikewetter...


----------



## scylla (24. Januar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Zum besten Fatbikewetter...



wieso, passt doch: pünktlich vor dem taunus-treffen


----------



## BigJohn (24. Januar 2014)

Die Gabel auf der Seite ist aber als 1 1/8" angegeben. Dann habt ihr alle eine Carbon-Treppenwitz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (24. Januar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Gabel auf der Seite ist aber als 1 1/8" angegeben.



ja, und?
ich versteh den witz net


----------



## Optimizer (24. Januar 2014)

Wollt ich auch gerade fragen, wie das mit Witz gemeint ist. Da die Stahlgabel ja auch 1 1/8" ist, passt die Carbon sofort, ohne Steuersatz Anpassung...


----------



## zoomer (24. Januar 2014)

Hmmmh,

tapered Gabel in tapered Steuerrohr finde ich schon schöner.
Da würd ich mir den On One Adapterkonus für den Steuersatz
gerade noch dazu leisten.


----------



## scylla (24. Januar 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Hmmmh,
> 
> tapered Gabel in tapered Steuerrohr finde ich schon schöner.
> Da würd ich mir den On One Adapterkonus für den Steuersatz
> gerade noch dazu leisten.



bei instagram war mal ein foto von der gabel im fatty-steuerrohr. sah so aus, als würde das recht bündig abschließen.


----------



## criscross (24. Januar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> bei instagram war mal ein foto von der gabel im fatty-steuerrohr. sah so aus, als würde das recht bündig abschließen.


 hast du das Foto noch ?


----------



## zoomer (24. Januar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> bei instagram war mal ein foto von der gabel im fatty-steuerrohr. sah so aus, als würde das recht bündig abschließen.



Stimmt :

Inschtagramm

"Aber wenn schon tapered drauf dann auch tapered drin ... 
Harry hol den Fatty"
(Horst Tapered 1987)


----------



## BigJohn (24. Januar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> ja, und?
> ich versteh den witz net


Der Treppenwitz scheint wohl so ein Forumsinsider zu sein. Damit meine ich eine 1 1/8" Gabel im Tapered Steuerrohr oder eine Tapered Gabel mit entsprechenden Steuersatz in einem 44er Steuerrohr. Dabei entsteht jeweils eine Art Treppenstufe, einmal nach oben und einmal nach unten. 1 1/8" Gabeln gibt es nicht mit der entsprechenden Auflage für 56mm-Lagerschalen, es wird also zumindest eine Stufe bleiben. Oder aber die Angabe im Shhop ist falscht. Es sieht aber danach aus, dass die Gabel etwas ausfällt (wobei die 50mm für (semi)integrierte Steuersätze schon mal ein Fortschritt sein dürften).


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Januar 2014)

Bin mir nicht sicher, aber stammt der "Treppenwitz" nicht von Rommos?!?
Muss ihn mal fragen, den Kollegen...


----------



## scylla (24. Januar 2014)

ach so, das ist wohl wirklich ein insider 
naja, mir isses jedenfalls wurscht, was für eine lagerschale da dran oder drin steckt. der konus vom smoothie mixer kaschiert ja eh alles, da wird schon keine "treppenstufe" entstehen. sieht auf dem bild auch nicht danach aus.


----------



## BigJohn (25. Januar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher, aber stammt der "Treppenwitz" nicht von Rommos?!?
> Muss ihn mal fragen, den Kollegen...


Du hast es erfasst. Das kam damals bei seinem Blackbuck auf. Bei den 29ern ist der Begriff zumindest halbwegs etabliert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (25. Januar 2014)

war das hier schon?







http://singletrackworld.com/2014/01/magura-engineers-diy-fatbike-fork/


----------



## BigJohn (25. Januar 2014)

bis jetzt nur drüben im Bilderthread, aber das Bild hatten wir noch nicht.


----------



## Optimizer (26. Januar 2014)

Heute das erste Mal die neuen Antikettenhüpftechnik ausprobiert.





Da dürfte so schnell nix mehr abspringen!


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Januar 2014)

Wäre ein Kettenblatt mit NW-Zahnprofil nicht günstiger und leichter gekommen?


----------



## Optimizer (26. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht, aber Hope hat noch keins


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Januar 2014)

Meinst du, Hope passend zur Truvativ-Kurbel? 
Ein Race Face hätte es sicher genauso getan.


----------



## BigJohn (26. Januar 2014)

oder absolute black


----------



## scylla (26. Januar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Heute das erste Mal die neuen Antikettenhüpftechnik ausprobiert.
> 
> 
> Da dürfte so schnell nix mehr abspringen!



edle teilchen! sollte doch hoffentlich jetzt halten


----------



## MATaFIX (27. Januar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die neue Gabel verhält sich unauffällig gut.



Merkst du einen Unterschied betreffend des 10mm geringeren Offset der Gabel?
Ich überlege mir auch, die Beargreasegabel einzubauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (27. Januar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Heute das erste Mal die neuen Antikettenhüpftechnik ausprobiert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mir ist heute auch 2mal die Kette runter gesprungen. Dabei war ich noch nicht mal ruppig unterwegs. Sag mal, was ist das da für eine Kefü? Sieht sehr interessant und nach Eigenbau aus.


----------



## Optimizer (27. Januar 2014)

Also hab da nur nen normalen Bash von Hope drauf und die Kettenführung ist auch von Hope, wird anstatt des Spacers auf der rechten Seiten am Innenlager geklemmt.


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Januar 2014)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Info!  Hab sie auch schon gefunden: Klick
Ich glaube, da werde ich mal schrauben müssen...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Januar 2014)

maettu99 schrieb:


> Merkst du einen Unterschied betreffend des 10mm geringeren Offset der Gabel?
> Ich überlege mir auch, die Beargreasegabel einzubauen.



Nein. Bin da aber auch recht unsensibel...
Nichts nachteiliges zu berichten.


----------



## corra (27. Januar 2014)

ich komm der perfeckten position näher 





die fender sind fast etwas klein für die breiten schluffen , obwohl sie aus der 3zoll und doublewide ära stammen


----------



## softlurch (27. Januar 2014)

Schon fast ein wenig Schade, wenn man auf'm Fatbike wie auf Bildchen #1 und #2 die Reifen nimmer sieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corra (27. Januar 2014)

softlurch schrieb:


> Schon fast ein wenig Schade, wenn man auf'm Fatbike wie auf Bildchen #1 und #2 die Reifen nimmer sieht


wenn man richtig draufsitz gucken an den seiten jeweils ein cm überhin


----------



## stuhli (31. Januar 2014)

@corra .... taugen denn die Schutzbleche was ?
ich fahr derzeit ohne und mach das auch evtl. in Zukunft. Wollte zwar zuerst den Kotflügel vorne anbauen, denk mir dann auch wieder ScheiXX drauf - dreckig wirste eh.

Morgen schaff ichs zum ersten mal in diesem jahr wieder ne Ausfahrt zu machen....mal sehn obs noch funktioniert mit dem nuff un nunner.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> @corra ...denk mir dann auch wieder ScheiXX drauf - dreckig wirste eh.



Genau! Dienstag ist Pinztag! Weg damit!! 



stuhli schrieb:


> @corra
> Morgen schaff ichs zum ersten mal in diesem jahr wieder ne Ausfahrt zu machen....mal sehn obs noch funktioniert mit dem *nuff un nunner*.


Vorher viel _Krumbeeresolod_ esse !


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2014)

Oh, eben gesehen....	 http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/	
Naja, so prall fand ich das Bild jetzt gar nicht und ist ja auch eher konkurenzlos im RR-Forum, weil kein anderes Fatty da.


----------



## wartool (31. Januar 2014)

IIIIIIIIIIH! en Rennradler...    HEXER.. verbrennt iiiihn


----------



## corra (31. Januar 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> @corra .... taugen denn die Schutzbleche was ?
> ich fahr derzeit ohne und mach das auch evtl. in Zukunft. Wollte zwar zuerst den Kotflügel vorne anbauen, denk mir dann auch wieder ScheiXX drauf - dreckig wirste eh.
> 
> Morgen schaff ichs zum ersten mal in diesem jahr wieder ne Ausfahrt zu machen....mal sehn obs noch funktioniert mit dem nuff un nunner.




also wennst richtig inne scheisse geht ists eh egal aber ansonnsten sind die nicht schlecht 
halten zumindest das gröbste aussem gesicht und vom rücken ab 

und ich fand die dinger 2000 an meinem specialized fsr schon cool da lag es nahe nach the zu suchen anstat sks oder so


----------



## cubation (3. Februar 2014)

Fatty Carbon-Gabel: http://instagram.com/p/j9SgFpr3UT/#

Laut On One auch schon im Shop verfügbar. Hab sie aber ebend auf der schnelle nicht gefunden.


Thomas


----------



## Ampelhasser (3. Februar 2014)

Meine Freude wurde arg getrübt, als ich sehe  musste, dass die Gabel weiß lackiert ist. In Carbon  Natur gibt es sie anscheinend nicht.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cubation (3. Februar 2014)

150 Pfund soll sie kommen. @Ampelhasser Hast du sie im Shop gefunden? im entlacken bist du doch aber auch geübt. Ich denke in schwarz Natur würde sie mir auch besser gefallen. Wenn On One endlich mal noch ne 20 % Aktion bringt, werd ich mir evt. die Gabel + inbred Rahmen ordern. 


Thomas


----------



## FlowinFlo (3. Februar 2014)

cubation schrieb:


> Wenn On One endlich mal noch ne 20 % Aktion bringt, werd ich mir evt. die Gabel + inbred Rahmen ordern.
> 
> 
> Thomas



Und daraus würde dann ein 29+ Bike? 


Herrje... die Gabel ist so scheußlich wie der Rahmen bemalt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (3. Februar 2014)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Meine Freude wurde arg getrübt, als ich sehe  musste, dass die Gabel weiß lackiert ist. In Carbon  Natur gibt es sie anscheinend nicht.




blöd!
dabei sollte mein rahmen doch im sommer die farbe wechseln. soweit so einfach. aber jetzt darf ich mich erst noch damit beschäftigen, wie man lack von carbon abbekommt


----------



## zoomer (3. Februar 2014)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Meine Freude wurde arg getrübt, als ich sehe  musste, dass die Gabel weiß lackiert ist. In Carbon  Natur gibt es sie anscheinend nicht.



Ach was 

Und ich hab mich die ganze Zeit gefragt ob ich wirklich auf die neu Gabel upgraden kann,
weil ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen konnte ob das dann noch so passt -> Gabel "mit ohne"
in Wagenfarbe ......

So taugt mir das aber


----------



## Deleted 1655 (3. Februar 2014)

cubation schrieb:


> 150 Pfund soll sie kommen. @Ampelhasser Hast du sie im Shop gefunden? im entlacken bist du doch aber auch geübt
> 
> 
> Thomas



Na entlacken ... ob das so sinnvoll ist bei Carbon wage ich zu bezweifeln ...


----------



## scylla (3. Februar 2014)

anschleifen und überlackieren?


----------



## Deleted 1655 (3. Februar 2014)

Aktuell ist die Gabel noch nicht im Shop gelistet ... oder habe ich sie übersehen ...


----------



## Optimizer (3. Februar 2014)

Brant said today: will be on sale in the next day or so....

Also vor morgen wird das bestimmt nix. Ich finds gut, dass sie in weiß kommt und somit zum Fatty passend ist. Wer ne schwarze haben will, sollte noch ein paar Wochen auf die Sarma Hoboy warten. Die hat ne ähnliche (aber nicht identische) Geometrie wie die Fatty Fork.


----------



## FlowinFlo (3. Februar 2014)

Die Sarma ist aber so hässlich kantig. Die On One Forke kommt da wesentlich geschmeidiger!


----------



## scylla (3. Februar 2014)

btw: welche farbe hat dein fatty denn mittlerweile angenommen?


----------



## FlowinFlo (3. Februar 2014)

Damit wollte ich warten, bis die Gabel da ist - aus gutem Grund, wie man jetzt sieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> anschleifen und überlackieren?



Wenn die Gabel eine andere Farbe bekommen soll, würde ich nicht entlacken. Eine bessere Grundierung gibt es nicht.   -   Vorausgesetzt, es wurde "von Werk aus" anständig aufgebaut, lacktechnisch.

Flo, alles wird gut! 



FÄHRT HIER JEMAND DIE CLOWN SHOE-FELGE IM ON*ONE?????


----------



## cubation (3. Februar 2014)

stediju schrieb:


> Na entlacken ... ob das so sinnvoll ist bei Carbon wage ich zu bezweifeln ...



Ob es sinnvoll ist muss ja jeder selbst wissen. Verkehrt machen kann man da ja nicht viel. Der Lack dient nur der Optik. 
Klarlack sollte danach dann aber schon aufgetragen werden. Es gibt genügend Leute die Carbon Rahmen entlacken, sei es wegen der Optik oder dem Gewicht... Garantie ist danach futsch, was aber bei dem Preis für den ein oder anderen noch vertretbar ist.

@FlowinFlo das Inbred dient einem anderen Aufbau.  


Thomas


----------



## Ampelhasser (3. Februar 2014)

Vielleicht geschieht ja noch ein Wunder und es gibt auch eine Version in Carbon Natur oder wenigstens schwarz. Ansonsten werde ich mich wohl mal am Entlacken probieren. 

Die Sarma finde ich so gar nicht schick.


----------



## Deleted 1655 (3. Februar 2014)

cubation schrieb:


> Ob es sinnvoll ist muss ja jeder selbst wissen. Verkehrt machen kann man da ja nicht viel. Der Lack dient nur der Optik.
> Klarlack sollte danach dann aber schon aufgetragen werden. Es gibt genügend Leute die Carbon Rahmen entlacken, sei es wegen der Optik oder dem Gewicht... Garantie ist danach futsch, was aber bei dem Preis für den ein oder anderen noch vertretbar ist.
> 
> @FlowinFlo das Inbred dient einem anderen Aufbau.
> ...



Sinnvoll nicht vom Aussehen her ... ich meine eher das dass Kunststoff Klebegefüge angegriffen wird.

Ok ... die Carbon Klinik schein damit erfahrung zu haben ... aber muss jeder selber wissen ob man Chemie an die Teile läßt


----------



## corra (3. Februar 2014)

wieso chemie mit 800 schleifen bis der lack ab ist un d dann klarlack drauf , ich denke aber nicht das unterm lack sichtcarbon gewebe ist , ich wette auf hässlich gelegten liner


----------



## cubation (3. Februar 2014)

Von der Chemiekeule hatte ich nicht geredet. Aber ich hatte sie ja auch nicht ausgeschloßen. 

Ich würde es aber auch klassisch mit der Rasierklinge oder halt Schleifpapier vollziehen. 

Wie die Gabel nackig aussieht, werden wir sicher bald sehen.  Jetzt über Winter bleibt sowieso noch die original Gabel. Die Salsa Anything-Halter machen sich mit der Carbongabel sicher nicht so gut. 


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (3. Februar 2014)

Geht eigentlich eine Lack-Farbe mit einer Pulver-Farbe optisch zusammen (gleiche RAL-Nummer vorausgesetzt), oder sieht das dann Scheibenkleister aus?
Ich würde den Rahmen schon gern pulvern lassen zwecks Haltbarkeit. Nur hätte ich dann halt nicht gern zwei ähnliche verschiedene Farbtöne an Gabel und Rahmen. Wenn sich das nicht ausgeht, würde ich mir also eher überlegen, die Gabel in einer ganz anderen Farbe zu lackieren.

Na ja, erst muss das Teil mal her, damit ich bis zum Sommer noch einen Teil von dem weißen Lack in Eigenarbeit aufm Trail runter bekomme


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Februar 2014)

Schwierig, aber wenn, dann erst den Rahmen pulvern lassen und damit zum Lackierer. Der wird seine RAL-Farbkarten zücken, zusätzlich mit UV-Lampe gucken und hoffentlich den Lack treffen...
Aber du hast schon oft Farbtondifferenzen bei unterschiedlichen Materialien. Würde eine einheitliche Grundfarbe voraussetzen....


----------



## Ampelhasser (3. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Geht eigentlich eine Lack-Farbe mit einer Pulver-Farbe optisch zusammen (gleiche RAL-Nummer vorausgesetzt), oder sieht das dann Scheibenkleister aus?



Meiner Erfahrung nach hast du immer Unterschiede zwischen Pulver und Lack Farbe. Je nach Farbton fällt es mehr oder weniger auf.

Ampel


----------



## corra (4. Februar 2014)

kann ich nur bestätigen lack und pulver kommen sogut wie nie auf exackt die selbe farbe 

was gut hilft ist wenn beide teile die gleiche grundfarbe haben


----------



## scylla (4. Februar 2014)

ok, danke
Dann wird's eher ein gewollter Kontrast. Muss mir nur noch irgendwas überlegen, was richtig "knallt"


----------



## Bumble (4. Februar 2014)

Ich will ja nix verraten, aber wenn du bei deinem Farbwunsch mit viel/auschließlich Schwarz arbeitest schaut das total geil und sehr edel aus und ist trotzdem noch ein Mädchenrad, google mal danach.


----------



## scylla (4. Februar 2014)

das soll aber weder ein Mädchenrad werden, noch edel, sondern eher so in die Richtung: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




momentan tendiere ich in Richtung orange oder dunkelviolett für die Gabel 
(schon mal im Voraus herzliches Beileid an alle, die mit mir Radfahren müssen... ich muss es selber ja nicht angucken beim Fahren )


----------



## Bumble (4. Februar 2014)

Das wär dann aber nicht nur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, sondern sogar schon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Beleg doch mal nen Workshop beim Schrabimmel.


----------



## Optimizer (4. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Schrabimmel.



Doktor Augenkrebs


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. Februar 2014)

Brant schrieb auf mtbr zur Gabel:



> Also comes in a raw carbon matt black with orange splatty decals inside fork legs and smaller on-one logos on outside. We are very proud of our products and have no desire to sell them blank.
> Carbon steerer.
> Direct swap over.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (4. Februar 2014)




----------



## Optimizer (4. Februar 2014)

boah. das macht es jetzt echt schwierig. Die schwarze könnt man dann ja auch potenziell in nem (späteren) anderen Bike verwenden....


----------



## mete (4. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> momentan tendiere ich in Richtung orange oder dunkelviolett für die Gabel



Telemagenta, Grün und Blau fänd' ich super :


----------



## cubation (4. Februar 2014)

... was das Problem mit der Farbe angeht, zwei Freunde von mir haben mittlerweile einen Rechtstreit mit einem bekannten Hersteller. Der Rahmen ist durch die UV Einstrahlung von einem Sommer mittlerweile von weiß in richtung gelb unterwegs. Und die Gabel ist noch in einem schön hellen Weiß. Aber naja Räder sind zum fahren da. Dass das Fatty nun weiß ist, gefällt mir eigentlich auch nicht, aber es gab ja keine Option. 


Thomas


----------



## stuhli (4. Februar 2014)

Hab noch ein ScandAL in Alu roh. Das wäre mir für das fatty ja auch am liebsten gewesen.
Das weiss an sich ist auch nicht das Problem. Ich kann das orange mitlerweile nimmer sehn.
Wenn die Schrift wenigstens schwarz wäre....oder silber


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. Februar 2014)

So sieht´s aus! Das Reinorange in Verbindung mit dem Elfenbeinweiß verursacht einfach Migräneanfälle.
Für sich genommen sind die Farben kein Problem und wären mit anderen (!) sicher eine hübsche Kombi.


----------



## rayc (4. Februar 2014)

Wie du schon schreibst, orange kann schön ausschauen:
http://instagram.com/p/j9Sryer3Uc/

Ray


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> boah. das macht es jetzt echt schwierig. Die schwarze könnt man dann ja auch potenziell in nem (späteren) anderen Bike verwenden....


Was lese ich da zwischen den Zeilen.....   ?!


----------



## scylla (4. Februar 2014)

Meine Idee der Misshandlung der Farbe Orange ist momentan:
Rahmen in RAL 4006 und Gabel in RAL 2009
Dazu noch meine orangefarbene Atlaskurbel und die orange reflektierenden Klebebänder in den Felgenlöchern. 

Na, Kopfschmerzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (4. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Na, Kopfschmerzen?



Da wir uns offensichtlich nicht ins Farb-Gehege kommen, finde ich die Zusammenstellung priiiiima!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2014)

Ich liebäugel mit Pink und der Rest schwarz matt..

Vielleicht, falls Interesse besteht, kann man ja irgendwo gemeinsam Dekor machen lassen...


----------



## scylla (4. Februar 2014)

schwebt dir da was spezielles vor?
Decals bräuchte ich ja dann auch noch...

an ein pinkfarbenes Fahrrad gehört übrigens dann auch noch 





(ich mein das Todernst )


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. Februar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich liebäugel mit Pink und der Rest schwarz matt..
> 
> Vielleicht, falls Interesse besteht, kann man ja irgendwo gemeinsam Dekor machen lassen...



So ähnlich wird meine Kombi wohl auch. Keine Angst, nur dem Prinzip nach!
Bei den Decals wäre ich sofort mit an Bord.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2014)

Noch nicht wirklich..., aber vor Mitte/Ende März zerlege ich das Fatty sowieso nicht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> So ähnlich wird meine Kombi wohl auch. Keine Angst, nur dem Prinzip nach!
> Bei den Decals wäre ich sofort mit an Bord.




Vielleicht kann @mete mal sein pinkes ScandAl rauskramen.  Als Vorlage/Beispiel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (4. Februar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Noch nicht wirklich..., aber vor Mitte/Ende März zerlege ich das Fatty sowieso nicht.



me neither 
Hat also alles noch Zeit.


----------



## Fabeymer (4. Februar 2014)

Weiß jemand, ob die Gabel 4.7" / 4.8" auf 'ner Clown Shoe aufnehmen kann?


----------



## mete (4. Februar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann @mete mal sein pinkes ScandAl rauskramen.  Als Vorlage/Beispiel.



Das hier?


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. Februar 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob die Gabel 4.7" / 4.8" auf 'ner Clown Shoe aufnehmen kann?



Hier das Statement von Brant dazu:



> Huge clearance on our Floater tyres. We’re seeking to check clearance on other wider rims and bigger tyres, but we’re seeing clearance for a tyre 120mm wide at a distance of 360mm from the axle centre if that helps you.


----------



## Bumble (4. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Rahmen in RAL 4006 und Gabel in RAL 2009


Neuer Helm gefällig ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Das hier?


Jup. Danke..


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Februar 2014)

Und da ist sie nun zu haben:
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FOOOCFAT/on-one-carbon-fatty-fork

"Limited availability, first come, first served."  

Ich hab dann mal eine in black geordert. (noch 19 in stock um 17:00 Uhr)


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. Februar 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich hab dann mal eine in black geordert. (noch 19 in stock um 17:00 Uhr)



Dito! 18 in stock....

Das ist ja wie im Homeshoppingkanal hier!


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Februar 2014)

Haha, wie geil!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2014)

Hübsch ist Sie!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (4. Februar 2014)

und unavailable...


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Februar 2014)

Noch nicht, aber die Dinger gehen weg, wie warme Semmeln.

Aber bei Planet-X gibt`s ja auch noch welche...


----------



## rayc (4. Februar 2014)

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FSTITEGA/el-guapo-hdm-spacer
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FSTITEGMC/el-guapo-hdm-mech-clamp

Diese beiden Teile würde ich mir bestellen, wenn ich 2-fach fahren wollte am fatt-bike!

Ray


----------



## scylla (4. Februar 2014)

ok, jetzt dürft ihr sie leerkaufen, hab mir meine gesichert


----------



## corra (4. Februar 2014)

auch geordert noch 12 in weiss 9 in schwarz


----------



## Optimizer (4. Februar 2014)

Eben bestellt. In weiß. Gott sei Dank gibt es mobiles Internet. Ich steh gerade mitten in der Fußgängerzone während einer heftigen Treppensession...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2014)

Eben noch 5 weiße da.
Habe eben einen Rundumschlag für Schwager & Co gemacht...


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. Februar 2014)

Da On One ja damit wirbt, dass sie extra bei einem 1 1/8 Schaft geblieben sind, dass auch Leute mit anderen Rahmen in den Genuss der Gabel kommen können, muss man sich um die Verfügbarkeit wohl keine großen Sorgen machen. 

Aber der Preis für die alte Stahlgabel liest sich nun um so grotesker.


----------



## hoodride (4. Februar 2014)

Das entwickelt hier eine Gruppendynamik, ich glaub ich bestell jetzt auch gleich noch eine und häng sie mir an die Wand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (4. Februar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Eben bestellt. In weiß. Gott sei Dank gibt es mobiles Internet. Ich steh gerade mitten in der Fußgängerzone während einer heftigen Treppensession...



Optimizer in seinem Element 
viel Spaß noch


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. Februar 2014)

hoodride schrieb:


> ich glaub ich bestell jetzt auch gleich noch eine und häng sie mir an die Wand.



Alternativvorschlag: Steck sie in ein Fatbike!


----------



## wartool (4. Februar 2014)

schwupp.. da waren es nur noch 6 schwarze :-DDD


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Februar 2014)

Krass, die Meldung von OnOne kam auf Facebook vor 2 Stunden, dass die Carbon-Gabeln erhältlich sind. Jetzt sind die Weißen schon ausverkauft.

Meldung eben auf fb:

"Wow even we didn't expect them to sell this fast. There are now just 10 left in stock. We have more on order which should be here next month."


----------



## wartool (4. Februar 2014)

jetzt sind es wieder jeweils zwölf?? koomisch


----------



## wartool (4. Februar 2014)

danke für den link ray...  hab gleich mal 2 jeweils bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2014)

wartool schrieb:


> jetzt sind es wieder jeweils zwölf?? koomisch


Kennst das doch vom Bundle-Set her  -  Plötzlich musst du 4 Wochen warten...


----------



## zoomer (4. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Meine Idee der Misshandlung der Farbe Orange ist momentan:
> Rahmen in *RAL 4006* und Gabel in *RAL 2009*
> Dazu noch meine orangefarbene Atlaskurbel und die orange reflektierenden Klebebänder in den Felgenlöchern.
> 
> Na, Kopfschmerzen?



Beim Grün+Pink Vorschlag hab ich schon wieder aufstossen müssen
(übrigens bereits seit 1997 - da war das in Nord und Südamerika Mode)
Aber das,
das gefällt mir sehr gut ....


----------



## zoomer (4. Februar 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> Hab noch ein ScandAL in Alu roh. Das wäre mir für das fatty ja auch am liebsten gewesen.
> Das weiss an sich ist auch nicht das Problem. Ich kann das orange mitlerweile nimmer sehn.
> Wenn die Schrift wenigstens schwarz wäre....oder silber



Da sind die On 1er aber unerbittlich.


Auf Gesichtbuch gab es auch schon einen Eklat weil sie das
kommende 29er Enduro auch wieder im gleichen Fatty Weiss/Orange
bringen wollen.
Gab einige Stimmen die sagten, dass sie seit einigen Monaten ein
Fatty haben und es inzwischen nimmer sehen können 

Bei der Gabel das gleiche :
Wir sind soooooo stolz auf unsere Produkte, drum bieten wir sie nur
(im übertragenen Sinne) zugelabelt raus ...


----------



## stuhli (4. Februar 2014)

Echt......Gans Meckern auf Fratzenbuch? 

Naja, vielleicht übermal ich den Rahmen irgendwann mal.

Die Carbongabel gefällt mir von der Form sehr gut. Trotz des Gruppenwahns hab ich mir aber keine bestellt. Glaube nicht dass sich dadurch das Fahrverhalten großartig verbessert. Außerdem fahr ich zu wenig.


----------



## zoomer (4. Februar 2014)

Na ich wollte auch nicht so auf die Schnelle was bestellen ....


Bin mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich nun erleichtert bin weil
sie, bis ich es gesehen habe, schon längst, aber so was von
ausverkauft waren - oder einfach nur stinksauer ....


----------



## gnss (4. Februar 2014)

Warum mus man die haben?


----------



## mete (4. Februar 2014)

Ich würde meine Produkte auch nicht irgendwelchen Meckerfritzen recht machen wollen, die nichts anderes als schwarz mit einem bunten Kleber kennen *gähn*. Da kann man sowieso nicht alle gleichzeitig befriedigen. ich finde die Originalfarbe sehr schön und wer es nicht mag, kann ja was anderes kaufen oder die Kiste umlackieren.


----------



## scylla (4. Februar 2014)

gnss schrieb:


> Warum mus man die haben?



damit man denen, die zu spät waren und keine mehr bekommen haben, eine lange nase machen kann 

ernsthafte antwort:
- leichter
- schöner


----------



## BigJohn (4. Februar 2014)

und alles weg


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2014)

Ich finde die Gabel auch hübsch, gerade in weiß, aber leider kein tapered. Bleibe daher bei meiner Beargrease.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (4. Februar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Gabel auch hübsch, gerade in weiß, aber leider kein tapered. Bleibe daher bei meiner Beargrease.


 
ich auch !

sollen die anderen erstmal testen....


----------



## Vighor (4. Februar 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FSTITEGA/el-guapo-hdm-spacer
> http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FSTITEGMC/el-guapo-hdm-mech-clamp
> 
> Diese beiden Teile würde ich mir bestellen, wenn ich 2-fach fahren wollte am fatt-bike!
> ...


Soso, ist dann doch ein Fatty in Aussicht?
Ich dachte du brauchst ein fully um mit Scylla mitzuhalten .. 



scylla schrieb:


> damit man denen, die zu spät waren und keine mehr bekommen haben, eine lange nase machen kann
> 
> ernsthafte antwort:
> - leichter
> - schöner


jaja, als erstes kam der leichtere Laufradsatz, dann jetzt die leichtere Gabel und als nächstes wird noch kurz ein carbon Rahmen bestellt.


----------



## softlurch (4. Februar 2014)

gnss schrieb:


> Warum mus man die haben?


Ich kann mich dem Run auf diese Plastikgabel auch nicht so recht anschließen


scylla schrieb:


> damit man denen, die zu spät waren und keine mehr bekommen haben, eine lange nase machen kann
> 
> ernsthafte antwort:
> - leichter
> - schöner


- da wird das Ungleichgewicht zwischen Vorder- und Hinterteil (des Rades) ja noch größer
- und über Geschmack lässt sich zum Glück trefflich streiten 

letztlich wird man mit der altehrwürdigen Stahlgabel noch zum Individualisten unter den Fatty Besitzern


----------



## scylla (4. Februar 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> jaja, als erstes kam der leichtere Laufradsatz, dann jetzt die leichtere Gabel und als nächstes wird noch kurz ein carbon Rahmen bestellt.



Wenn's einen Carbon Fatty Rahmen von On-One gibt, der preislich zur Gabel passt, dann könnte ich glatt schwach werden. Ansonsten muss erst ein Lottogewinn her.

Ich find's eigentlich nicht schlecht, wenn die Front leichter wird. Beim Schnellfahren arbeite ich am Fatty eh extrem viel mit dem Vorderrad, damit's net so weh tut… das geht mit 800g weniger an der Gabel sicher noch besser. Und beim Stolpern ist's egal.
Wo ist der Nachteil, wenn das Rad ein Ungleichgewicht zugunsten der Front hat?


----------



## rayc (4. Februar 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Soso, ist dann doch ein Fatty in Aussicht?
> Ich dachte du brauchst ein fully um mit Scylla mitzuhalten ..



Destewegen Konjunktiv 
Bevor ich mir ein Fatbike hole, kommt ein 456Evo ins Haus.
Das Bike ist so gut, das ich gerne 2 davon hätte. 

Ich bin da zufällig drüber gestolpert, und habe einmal über den Preis und einmal über die genial einfache Lsg. gestaunt!
Ich weis wieviel scylla dafür ausgeben hat. 

ray


----------



## softlurch (4. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich find's eigentlich nicht schlecht, wenn die Front leichter wird. Beim Schnellfahren arbeite ich am Fatty eh extrem viel mit dem Vorderrad, damit's net so weh tut… das geht mit 800g weniger an der Gabel sicher noch besser. Und beim Stolpern ist's egal.
> Wo ist der Nachteil, wenn das Rad ein Ungleichgewicht zugunsten der Front hat?


Ich fand das Handling meines Fullys nach Einbau einer deutlich schwereren Gabel merklich angenehmer, dadurch dass sich der Schwerpunkt des Bikes von eher hinten mehr Richtung Mitte verschoben hat. Grad beim Stolpern find ich die ausgewogenere  Gewichtsverteilung von Vorteil, da kann der Körper eher im eigenen Schwerpunkt bleiben um das Gesamtsystem im Gleichgewicht zwischen vorn und hinten zu halten. Aber ich will da keine Diskussion vom  Zaun brechen, Mann  (und Frau) gewöhnt sich ja schließlich an alles


----------



## scylla (4. Februar 2014)

softlurch schrieb:


> Ich fand das Handling meines Fullys nach Einbau einer deutlich schwereren Gabel merklich angenehmer, dadurch dass sich der Schwerpunkt des Bikes von eher hinten mehr Richtung Mitte verschoben hat. Grad beim Stolpern find ich die ausgewogenere  Gewichtsverteilung von Vorteil, da kann der Körper eher im eigenen Schwerpunkt bleiben um das Gesamtsystem im Gleichgewicht zwischen vorn und hinten zu halten. Aber ich will da keine Diskussion vom  Zaun brechen, Mann  (und Frau) gewöhnt sich ja schließlich an alles



Danke für die Ausführungen. 
Ich wollte auch keineswegs eine Diskussion vom Zaun brechen.
Leider muss ich gestehen, dass meine einzige Gabel unter 2kg in meinem 10kg Racefully steckt und höchstens mal auf einen S1 Trail darf. Meine anderen Räder kippen immer steil nach vorne, wenn ich sie mittig anhebe . Daher kann Frau das Problem - wenn sie denn überhaupt eins bemerken sollte- sowieso erst nachvollziehen, wenn sie das Carbongäbelchen mal im Fatty eingebaut hat


----------



## softlurch (4. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Danke für die Ausführungen.
> Ich wollte auch keineswegs eine Diskussion vom Zaun brechen.
> Leider muss ich gestehen, dass meine einzige Gabel unter 2kg in meinem 10kg Racefully steckt und höchstens mal auf einen S1 Trail darf. Meine anderen Räder kippen immer steil nach vorne, wenn ich sie mittig anhebe . Daher kann Frau das Problem - wenn sie denn überhaupt eins bemerken sollte- sowieso erst nachvollziehen, wenn sie das Carbongäbelchen mal im Fatty eingebaut hat


Vielleicht lässt es sich dann gar nicht mehr mittig anheben  
bin jedenfalls gespannt auf die ersten Bilder vom Gabel-gepimpten Dickmops


----------



## scylla (4. Februar 2014)

notfalls kann man die Plastikgabel bestimmt auch mit Blei ausgießen oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (4. Februar 2014)

... und das würde zusätzlich wieder neuen Spielraum bei der Farbgestaltung bieten


----------



## corra (5. Februar 2014)

weil sie die sauhässlichen übergänge zum steuerrohr hübscher macht weil sie leichter ist und weill die von der form her viel besser zum rahmen passt


zu dem gemotze über farbe usw soll die ganzen klugscheisser doch bei nicolai oder sandman kaufen dort gibs wunschfarbe ........höre ich da ein kleines DAS KANN JA KEINER BEZAHLEN !! ohhhh armes dann schrei nicht nach individualität !!!!


----------



## Bumble (5. Februar 2014)

huiui da is aber einer schlecht gelaunt heute morgen, hier trink erstmal nen Kaffee zum wach werden


----------



## corra (5. Februar 2014)

kranke kleinkinder sind nicht meine bevorzugte nachtumdieohrenschlag methode

aber ist doch war das one one ist konkurenzlos günstig und schaut auch noch gut aus 
aber irgendwer hat ja immer was zu nöhlen


----------



## Bumble (5. Februar 2014)

Ich glaub so wirklich meckern tut da niemand, das ist halt so bissl jammern auf hohem Niveau, das darf man um Himmels Willen nicht überbewerten.  Letztendlich hat die Gabel ja eh bald jeder 2. Fatty Fahrer eingebaut. 

In schwarz find ich die Gabel übrigens echt geil


----------



## scylla (5. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> In schwarz find ich die Gabel übrigens echt geil



... und wirft daher leider mein fast schon finales Farbkonzept um 
Mal gucken, ob ich's fertig bringe, das Dingen überzulackieren, wenn ich es dann mal in den Händen habe.

Jammert hier irgendjemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vighor (5. Februar 2014)

Wenn ich mir jetzt 5 fatties gekauft hätte dann würde ich ja jetzt auch wegen der Farbe mitjammern


----------



## scylla (5. Februar 2014)

5? -> eins für jeden Wochentag?


----------



## Bumble (5. Februar 2014)

Das Fatty kommt doch jetzt bestimmt bald im neuen 456 Farbkonzept,die Carbon Forke läßt das zumindest vermuten.


----------



## wartool (5. Februar 2014)

egaaall.. hauptsache der Carbonfattyrahmen kommt bald.. das würde mich dann evtl wirklich zum Aufbau eines 2t Fattys bewegen..mein jetziges als Reisebomber umgebastelt.. und ein Carbon für den Traileinsatz :-DD *looove*


----------



## Optimizer (5. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Das Fatty kommt doch jetzt bestimmt bald im neuen 456 Farbkonzept,die Carbon Forke läßt das zumindest vermuten.


 
Ich denke eher, dass das Carbon Fatty in dunkel/raw kommt, daher die schwarze Forke.


----------



## wartool (5. Februar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich denke eher, dass das Carbon Fatty in dunkel/raw kommt, daher die schwarze Forke.


dito.. deshalb wurde es bei mir ne schwarze C-Forke


----------



## wartool (5. Februar 2014)

und ich halte wiedermal fest.. ALLE ONLINE :-D


----------



## stuhli (5. Februar 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> Destewegen Konjunktiv
> Bevor ich mir ein Fatbike hole, kommt ein 456Evo ins Haus.
> Das Bike ist so gut, das ich gerne 2 davon hätte.
> 
> ...


 
Mir gefällt die On*One -Lösung für den Umwerfer auch gut....vor allem bei dem Preis. Ich hab inkl. Versand für den ProblemSolver 50€ bezahlt 

@corra ....... naja Jammern war das jetzt nicht und wenn dann auf hohen Niveau, denn die Rahmenform gefällt mir saugut und das orange liese sich bevor ich blind werden würde auch überkleben. Wirkt der Kaffee schon ?


----------



## Bumble (5. Februar 2014)

Carbon Fatty ? Echt ? Hui 

Darf man da dran rumbiegen ? Carbon bricht ja nicht so leicht, oder ?


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Februar 2014)

Es ist doch zu hoffen, dass sie dort genügend Platz selbst für DEINE Ansprüche an Reifen lassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vighor (5. Februar 2014)

Das Carbon fatty kommt mit 230er Nabe und 6zoll Reifen 
Ist aber noch top secret und wird erst in 8 Wochen angekündigt.


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Februar 2014)

Da bringst du mich auf was: Ich bin gespannt, auf welche Nabenbreite sie dort setzen werden. Wird´s wie bei der Gabel ein simpler Austausch mit 170er Breite oder beißen sie in den sauren Apfel und gehen für 2fach und breite Reifen auf 190mm.
Da müsste dann ein neues HR seitens On One her...


----------



## scylla (5. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Carbon Fatty ? Echt ? Hui
> 
> Darf man da dran rumbiegen ? Carbon bricht ja nicht so leicht, oder ?



du musst nur vorher das Harz mit einem Gasbrenner erwärmen und weich machen, dann geht das schon


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Februar 2014)

Die Vorstellung versetzt mir einen Stich ins Harz!


----------



## scylla (5. Februar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Da bringst du mich auf was: Ich bin gespannt, auf welche Nabenbreite sie dort setzen werden. Wird´s wie bei der Gabel ein simpler Austausch mit 170er Breite oder beißen sie in den sauren Apfel und gehen für 2fach und breite Reifen auf 190mm.
> Da müsste dann ein neues HR seitens On One her...



Ne breitere Felge wäre dann sowieso fällig. Nabenkörper und Achse ein wenig zu verlängern wäre jetzt auch nicht mehr ein wahnsinniger konstruktiver Aufwand.


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Februar 2014)

Es geht mir nicht um den technischen Aufwand, sondern um die einfache Austauschbarkeit des Alu- gegen den Carbonrahmen.

Vielleicht reicht es auch erstmal, die 70mm Felgen von Werk aus mit selbst entwickelten 4,25 wasweißich zu bestücken, 
um ein Komplettbike optisch ansehnlich auszustatten.


----------



## Bumble (5. Februar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Die Vorstellung versetzt mir einen Stich ins Harz!


Jetzt stell dich nicht so an, das geht bestimmt, echt cooler Tipp.


----------



## wartool (5. Februar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Es geht mir nicht um den technischen Aufwand, sondern um die einfache Austauschbarkeit des Alu- gegen den Carbonrahmen.
> 
> Vielleicht reicht es auch erstmal, die 70mm Felgen von Werk aus mit selbst entwickelten 4,25 wasweißich zu bestücken,
> um ein Komplettbike optisch ansehnlich auszustatten.



nachdem ich am WE an Schnellerpfeils bike bewundern konnte, wie geil ein Nate auf einer Clownshoe wirkt.. würde ich mir auch eher eine Felgen, als eine Gummierweiterung wünschen.


----------



## scylla (5. Februar 2014)

wartool schrieb:


> .. würde ich mir auch eher eine Felgen, als eine Gummierweiterung wünschen.



aber bitte net von On-One


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (5. Februar 2014)

Da haste recht, "Nate auf Clown Shoe" schaut geil aus und kommt direkt hinter "Lou auf Clown Shoe"


----------



## Optimizer (5. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Da haste recht, "Nate auf Clown Shoe" schaut geil aus und kommt direkt hinter "Lou auf Clown Shoe"


 
Müsste ja in der neuen Carbongabel ja alles funktionieren. Hat eigentlich jemand schonmal den ClownShoe und nen breiten Reifen hinten im Fatty drin gehabt?


----------



## corra (5. Februar 2014)

wenn one one es schaft ein ähnlich schönen carbon rahmen herzustellen bau ich mir ein 2tes fatty auf 


ne der kaffee wirkt nicht aber das kind hat mit fieber nochmal 3 stunden geschlafen da hatte ich zeit mich zu aklimatisieren


----------



## criscross (5. Februar 2014)

wartool schrieb:


> nachdem ich am WE an Schnellerpfeils bike bewundern konnte, wie geil ein Nate auf einer Clownshoe wirkt.. würde ich mir auch eher eine Felgen, als eine Gummierweiterung wünschen.


 
aus ähnlichen gründen gabs für mein Fatty auch etwas breitere Felgen für die ON ONE Naben.
Da das Orange Surly Felgenband zZ. nicht lieferbar ist, gabs erstmal 3 Lagen Tape.


----------



## Bumble (5. Februar 2014)

Da sind dir so 2-3 klitzekleine Fältchen reingewandert beim Aufziehen des Tapes


----------



## criscross (5. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Da sind dir so 2-3 klitzekleine Fältchen reingewandert beim Aufziehen des Tapes


wenn erst mal 2 Atü im Schlauch sind, sehen die aus wie gebügelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (5. Februar 2014)

Beweisfotos bitte


----------



## criscross (5. Februar 2014)

kommt..
gabs nicht auch mal sone TV Serie...Faltencrest


----------



## mete (5. Februar 2014)

corra schrieb:


> wenn one one es schaft ein ähnlich schönen carbon rahmen herzustellen bau ich mir ein 2tes fatty auf



Da es On-One bisher noch nie geschafft hat einen Carbonrahmen zu produzieren, der nicht wie ein Geschwür aussieht (Whippet, Lurcher, Dirty Disco...), sehe ich da wenig Gefahr diesbezüglich .


----------



## criscross (5. Februar 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Da es On-One bisher noch nie geschafft hat einen Carbonrahmen zu produzieren, der nicht wie ein Geschwür aussieht (Whippet, Lurcher, Dirty Disco...), sehe ich da wenig Gefahr diesbezüglich .


 
muss ja auch kein Carbon sein...dann verkommt das Fatty noch zum High Tech Boliden


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Februar 2014)

@mete Stimmt zwar, doch vergleicht man etwa die aktuelle Fatty-Carbongabel mit den 29er Carbongabeln von On One, so finde ich die Hoffnung auf ein hübsch geformtes Carbon-Fatty durchaus berechtigt!


----------



## Bumble (5. Februar 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> gabs nicht auch mal sone TV Serie*...Faltencrest *



Ich schau generell kein Verkaufs-Fernsehen.


----------



## criscross (5. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich schau generell kein Verkaufs-Fernsehen.



hast du überhaupt einen Fernseher ?


----------



## scylla (5. Februar 2014)

braucht man net, da kommt eh nur Mist (zumindest war's so, als ich vor paar Jahren zum letzten Mal reingeschaut hab)


----------



## Bumble (5. Februar 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> hast du überhaupt einen Fernseher ?


Nöö, hab nur son komisches Dingens mit so ner hellen Lampe drinnen, wo das HDMI Kabel hinten reingeht und vorne die ganzen bunten Bilder raus kommen.


----------



## criscross (5. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> braucht man net, da kommt eh nur Mist (zumindest war's so, als ich vor paar Jahren zum letzten Mal reingeschaut hab)



wohl war....
aber es gibt ja auch MTB Filme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Februar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand schonmal den ClownShoe und nen breiten Reifen hinten im Fatty drin gehabt?



Auf die Antwort warte ich hier auch noch..
Der LRS von @schnellerpfeil hat's mir auch angetan.
Dagegen sehen die Floater auf den Serienfelgen aus wie schmale, dünne Noträder von einem Golf 3 damals...


MORGEN erstmal...


----------



## wartool (5. Februar 2014)

joah.. der Umstieg auf Clowns wäre RICHTIG lohnend...
und da die RD eh nicht lieferbar ist... oder? -> @schnellerpfeil Wie schauts mit Nabendynamo?


----------



## criscross (5. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Beweisfotos bitte


 
extra für @Bumble .. alles wieder glatt gebügelt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Februar 2014)

Mittlerweile muss ich erstmal schauen WO ich WAS texte..  Wir haben ja fast alle Fatbike-Threads gekapert. 

MUSS ICH IRGENDWAS BEIM LAUFRADBAU   》SPEZIELL FÜRS FATTY 《   BEACHTEN???
ICH HABE LANGSAM KPL. DICHT GEMACHT, WAS DIE  GANZEN NEUEN STANDARTS UND OFFSETDINGENSGESCHICHTEN ANGEHT..., würde aber gerne in nächster Zeit das Thema angehen.
Hätte gerne was mit den FatSnow-Naben und Surly RD oder CS...
Speichenempfehlung?


----------



## criscross (5. Februar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile muss ich erstmal schauen WO ich WAS texte..  Wir haben ja fast alle Fatbike-Threads gekapert.
> 
> MUSS ICH IRGENDWAS BEIM LAUFRADBAU   》SPEZIELL FÜRS FATTY 《   BEACHTEN???
> ICH HABE LANGSAM KPL. DICHT GEMACHT, WAS DIE  GANZEN NEUEN STANDARTS UND OFFSETDINGENSGESCHICHTEN ANGEHT..., würde aber gerne in nächster Zeit das Thema angehen.
> ...


für meine 90kg wollte ich auf Nummer sicher gehen und hab Sapien Race mit Alu Nippel genommen, die ON One Naben gabs ja zu Weihnachten für 152€ im Angebot


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Februar 2014)

Hast du was beachten müssen oder wird einfach "mittig" eingespeicht?


----------



## criscross (5. Februar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hast du was beachten müssen oder wird einfach "mittig" eingespeicht?


 mittig / symetrisch, einspeichen lassen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Februar 2014)

Danke dir!

Du hast ein Surly ML eingespeicht, oder?!


----------



## criscross (5. Februar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Danke dir!
> 
> Du hast ein Surly ML eingespeicht, oder?!


 
Nee...die sind ja leider nicht lieferbar, hab dann ne RD genommen.
hab jetzt trotz breiteren Felgen knapp 900gr. weniger rotierende Masse 

mit der hinteren Fatsno wären es noch mal 100gr. mehr gewesen, aber das stand für mich in keinem PL Verhältnis, die vordere ist sogar schwerer wie die ON ONE Nabe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Februar 2014)

Ah, okay..


----------



## Bumble (5. Februar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Speichenempfehlung?



Mein nächstes Laufrad bekommt die 3fach konifizierten Sapim D-Light, war glaub mal ne spezielle Empfehlung von Schneller Pfeil oder vom Felix.


----------



## zoomer (5. Februar 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> Nee...die sind ja leider nicht lieferbar, hab dann ne RD genommen.
> hab jetzt trotz breiteren Felgen knapp 900gr. weniger rotierende Masse
> 
> mit der hinteren Fatsno wären es noch mal 100gr. mehr gewesen, aber das stand für mich in keinem PL Verhältnis, die vordere ist sogar schwerer wie die ON ONE Nabe





Du hast die Naben, alten Speichen, Nippel und Felgen doch hoffentlich noch vor
dem Neubau gewogen ...


Ich hoffe doch sehr ich finde die Daten noch im Fätten Laufradthread.




Bumble schrieb:


> Mein nächstes Laufrad bekommt die 3fach konifizierten Sapim D-Light, war glaub mal ne spezielle Empfehlung von Schneller Pfeil oder vom Felix.




Für mich dann die normalen Laser bitte ....
Wenn 29er mit Laser/D-Light bzw. symmetrisch Laser/Laser gehen dann
muss dass bei meinem Federgewicht auch bei symmetrischen 26er
Dickfelgen halten ...


----------



## Bumble (5. Februar 2014)

Da ich meine Laufräder selbst baue und das nicht perfekt ist, geh ich lieber auf Nr. Sicher, die extradünnen 1.5er Speichen nehm ich nicht mehr.


----------



## scylla (5. Februar 2014)

Laser zusammen mit der Rolling Darryl halten bislang meinen mieserablen Fahrleistungen und Rays Erstlings-Zentrierkünsten klaglos stand.


----------



## Bumble (5. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Laser zusammen mit der Rolling Darryl halten bislang meinen mieserablen Fahrleistungen und Rays Erstlings-Zentrierkünsten klaglos stand.


und deinen 50kg 

auf das restliche "fishing for compliments" geh ich erst garnicht ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (5. Februar 2014)

ich wollte auch erst die D-Light nehmem, hab mich aber nicht getraut
wegen dem Fahrergewicht und weil die Fuhre ungefedert ist....

der Gewichtsunterschied Sapin Race - D-Light sind eh nur 50gr.


----------



## zoomer (5. Februar 2014)

Ja, die Laser verdrehen sich beim Zentrieren widerlich.
Die D-Light eigentlich auch noch.

Mit Race/Comp macht es erst richtig Spass.

Mit 2,0 mm China Rundstahl muss man nicht mal mehr abdrücken ...
(Spässle g'macht  )


----------



## Optimizer (6. Februar 2014)

Frage an die Gabelbesteller hier: Hat schon jemand ne Versandbestätigung bekommen?


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Februar 2014)

Ne, noch nicht, nur das übliche: Automatische Mail mit Order Nummer und Paypal Bestätigungsmail.


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2014)

jup
kommt mit DPD, d.h. mit etwas Glück ist sie Anfang nächster Woche schon bei mir


----------



## Optimizer (6. Februar 2014)

@scylla: Wann hast du die Versandbestätigung bekommen? Ich hab wie jmr-biking nur die Bestellbestätigung...


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2014)

Ich hab gleich zwei Versandbestätigungen bekommen: einmal von PlanteX und einmal von DPD, beide von gestern Abend 19 Uhr.
Laut Tracking hat das Gäbelchen sogar schon UK verlassen, voraussichtlicher Liefertermin Montag 

Ruhig Blut, so schnell wie die Gabeln ausverkauft waren kommen die in der Versandabteilung wahrscheinlich grad einfach nicht hinterher. Deine geht bestimmt heute auch noch raus.


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Februar 2014)

In UK werden die weiblichen Kunden wohl bevorzugt behandelt.


----------



## wartool (6. Februar 2014)

Dann ist die Gabel bestimmt schon am Samstag bei dir.. bei meinen Lieferungen war die DPD-Vorhersage immer viiiel zu pessimistisch.
Ich habe ebenfalls KEINE Versandbestätigung :-(


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> In UK werden die weiblichen Kunden wohl bevorzugt behandelt.




das ist halt mein weiblicher Charme 

aber nicht, dass jetzt ein Fattyfahrer-Flashmob vor meiner Haustüre lungert und den DPD-Fahrer ausraubt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ampelhasser (6. Februar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Frage an die Gabelbesteller hier: Hat schon jemand ne Versandbestätigung bekommen?



Ja, die Mail kam gestern. Liefertermin ist nächsten Dienstag.


----------



## corra (6. Februar 2014)

kann mir mal fix einer sagen ob die surley clown shoe mit den original floatern ins oneone passt und was auf der felge die max reifenbreite ist


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Februar 2014)

Mit DPD stehe ich eigentlich auf Kriegsfuß. Die stellen die Pakete immer einfach vor die Tür, unterschreiben selbst und hauen dann ab. Das mag ich gar nicht.


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Mit DPD stehe ich eigentlich auf Kriegsfuß. Die stellen die Pakete immer einfach vor die Tür, unterschreiben selbst und hauen dann ab. Das mag ich gar nicht.



immerhin besser als Royal Mail. Da dauert's erst mal >2 Wochen bis es in Deutschland ist, und die Endauslieferung passiert dann mit DHL (die haben auch schon mal ein an eine Packstation am Bahnhof adressiertes Paket "beim Nachbarn abgegeben" und es dann nicht mehr gefunden )


----------



## corra (6. Februar 2014)

wenn dpd oder sonnstwer das einfach vor die tür stellt melde ich das als verlohren / nicht erhalten , meist hab ich dan wahre und das geld da die fahrer meine unterschrift ganz sicher nicht auf die reihe bekommen


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Februar 2014)

Ja, das habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Auf Beschwerde-Mails kommt ja eh keine Antwort. Aber heute kommt noch ein Paket mit DHL. Da sind die gleichen Hope-Teile drin, die Optimizer sich an die Kurbel gebaut hat. Sorry für den Ideen-Klau.  Aber dann ist wohl Kettenabwurf ade. Ich geh jetzt in den Keller basteln...


----------



## corra (6. Februar 2014)

mit beschwerde passiert nix , mehrfache mahnung meinerseitz passiert nix , wir haben ein grosses seniorenheim , das heisst da ist 24 stunden jemand und trozdem wird es vorm haus am holz schuppen abgestellt weil der gute mitarbeiter keinen bock hat 50 meter zu laufen

früher war postbote mal ne hoheitliche aufgabe heutte sind nur noch affen unterwegs 

ich melde alles was mir nicht persönlich in die hand gegeben wird als vermisst


----------



## Bumble (6. Februar 2014)

corra schrieb:


> wenn dpd oder sonnstwer das einfach vor die tür stellt melde ich das als verlohren / nicht erhalten , meist hab ich dan wahre und das geld da die fahrer meine unterschrift ganz sicher nicht auf die reihe bekommen


So kann mans natürlich auch machen, aber hast dir mal die katastrophalen Arbeitsbedingungen bei DPD und co. angeschaut ? Das ist zum Teil der reinste Terror was die da täglich erleben dürfen.
Pakete einfach hinstellen tun die sicher nicht mit böser Absicht, sondern vielmehr weil die gerne auch irgendwann mal Feierabend machen möchten, okay isses trotzdem nicht, da geb ich dir recht.



corra schrieb:


> früher war postbote mal ne hoheitliche aufgabe heutte sind nur noch affen unterwegs


Früher gabs für den Job auch noch vernünftiges Geld, heute ist leider oft nur noch Geiz-ist-Geil angesagt.


----------



## corra (6. Februar 2014)

ich hab in nem versandhandel mit ca 600 packeten am tag gearbeitet

die jungs sind sup vom sup vom sup unternehmer verdienen pro packet und sind selbstständig die haben echt nix zulachen zum tei 18 stunden tage um weihnachten usw

aber schuld ist ja ich sag jetzt mal dpd an sich die müssen mir den schaden zahlen und nicht der fahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (6. Februar 2014)

corra schrieb:


> aber schuld ist ja ich sag jetzt mal dpd an sich die müssen mir den schaden zahlen und nicht der fahrer



Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft dass dafür irgendeiner in der Chefetage bluten muss,das wird am Ende doch wieder bei den Mitarbeitern und bei uns Kunden eingespart/draufgeschlagen.

Aber das geht zu weit, sorry fürs Abschweifen.


----------



## corra (6. Februar 2014)

ist mir eigentlich auch ziemlich egal ich bin der meinung die müssen was ändern nicht ich  


so zurück zu dicken rad


----------



## dertutnix (6. Februar 2014)

corra schrieb:


> wenn dpd oder sonnstwer das einfach vor die tür stellt melde ich das als verlohren / nicht erhalten , meist hab ich dan wahre und das geld da die fahrer meine unterschrift ganz sicher nicht auf die reihe bekommen



verstehe ich richtig: du hast dann die ware und das geld?


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Februar 2014)

Also ich wollte jetzt keine Hasstirade auf DPD und deren Mitarbeiter lostreten.   Sie liefern schnell, das muss man ihnen mal zu Gute halten.


----------



## MATaFIX (6. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> das ist halt mein weiblicher Charme
> 
> aber nicht, dass jetzt ein Fattyfahrer-Flashmob vor meiner Haustüre lungert und den DPD-Fahrer ausraubt



Baust du das Teil selber ein? Dann haben wir ja schon bald Bilder. Ein kleiner Trost, wenn ich schon den Verkauf verschlafen hab...schnief!
Das mit dem Flashmob öffnet mir aber natürlich wieder neue Quellen! Harhar...


----------



## corra (6. Februar 2014)

dertutnix schrieb:


> verstehe ich richtig: du hast dann die ware und das geld?




wenn du ein packet nicht zugestellt bekommst oder es verschwunden ist  mus dpd dafür haften 

wenn es einfach vor die tür gestellt wird und ich langfinger nachbarn habe ist es im regelfall weg ! 

zu mal der dpd fahrer der mit meiner unterschrift die zustellung bestätigt den tatbestand der vorsätzlichen urkunden fälschung begeht was den verdacht auf versand betrug lenkt da er das packet ja auch einfach mit nachhause nehmen kann 


sollte also ein packet nicht bei mir ( wie beschrieben 24 jemand zuhause immer ! ) abgegeben werden 
ist es weg 

also giebt es den schaden ersetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (6. Februar 2014)

corra schrieb:


> wenn du ein packet nicht zugestellt bekommst oder es verschwunden ist  mus dpd dafür haften
> 
> wenn es einfach vor die tür gestellt wird und ich langfinger nachbarn habe ist es im regelfall weg !
> 
> ...



ok, ist keine antwort auf meine frage. ich konkretisiere:


corra schrieb:


> … meist hab ich dann wahre...



das liest sich für mich, dass du nicht korrekt zugestellte ware auch dann meldest, obwohl du sie z.b. vor der für vorgefunden hast, und daher zur ware auch noch das geld erstattet bekommst. verstehe ich deine aussage falsch?


----------



## corra (6. Februar 2014)

dertutnix schrieb:


> verstehe ich richtig: du hast dann die ware und das geld?




als ob ich dir hier jetzt eindeutig die steilvorlage wegen versandbetrug geben würde


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2014)

maettu99 schrieb:


> Baust du das Teil selber ein?



solange sich kein Mainzelmännchen in meinem Keller einnistet, werde ich das wohl tun müssen, also ja 

Oder war das die versteckte Frage, ob ich sie dir schenken möchte? Darauf wäre dann die Antwort: nein


----------



## corra (6. Februar 2014)

zum kassieren der versand versicherrung muss die wahre selbst verständlich ordnungsgemäs verschwunden sein 

wie geschrieben garantiere ich bei meinen nachbarn für garnix


----------



## dertutnix (6. Februar 2014)

corra schrieb:


> als ob ich dir hier jetzt eindeutig die steilvorlage wegen versandbetrug geben würde


lasse ich mal so stehen...


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2014)

jungs:


----------



## Bumble (6. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> solange sich kein *Mainzelmännchen* in meinem Keller einnistet...



Das sind doch die vom ZDF, die können eh keine Fatbike-Gabeln einbauen, das können nur die Heinzelmännchen:






Ja, ich weiß, Klugscheisser und so.....


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2014)

Klugscheißer


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Februar 2014)

corra schrieb:


> ist mir eigentlich auch ziemlich egal ich bin der meinung die müssen was ändern nicht ich



Und ich bin der Meinung, dass du es dir ziemlich einfach machst. 
Du deutest hier Versicherungsbetrug an und scheinst darauf auch noch stolz zu sein. 

Ich habe für sowas ehrlich kein Verständnis.


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Februar 2014)

So, nu is aber gut hier. Ich werde nie wieder was von irgendwelchen Paketdiensten schreiben. 
Derweil hab ich heute morgen u.a. Optimizers "Antikettenhüpftechnik" kopiert. Echt schöne Lösung! Danke für die Vorlage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corra (6. Februar 2014)

müsste der nicht etwas weiter nach hinten damit er führt bevor die kette das blatt erreicht


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Februar 2014)

Ich hab mich mal an den Instructions von Hope gehalten. Er könnte noch etwas nach hinten, da könntest du recht haben. Das Bild täuscht aber auch etwas, da das Fatty am Montageständer nach vorne unten hängt. Runterfallen tut die Kette allerdings in der momentanen Position nicht mehr.


----------



## Optimizer (6. Februar 2014)

Ich denke auch der müsste weiter nach hin. Laut Hope-Anleitung muss doch die Linie "Innenlagermittelpunkt zu Chainguideecke recht oben" genau im Lot liegen!??!

Btw... ich hab immer noch keine Versandbestätigung....


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Februar 2014)

Ich hab eben eine Versandbestätigung bekommen...


----------



## Optimizer (6. Februar 2014)

Ich jetzt auch. 

Schon gleich mal ein paar Fragen vorweg:
- Ne normale Kralle darf nicht in den Carbonschaft!?! Da muss doch bestimmt so ein Expander rein!?!
- Gabelschaft wie kürzen? Und wie weit? Hab irgendwo mal was gelesen, dass man bei Carbonschäften ein bisschen was über dem Vorbau stehen lassen soll und Spacer drauf!?!?

Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Februar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich jetzt auch.
> 
> Schon gleich mal ein paar Fragen vorweg:
> - Ne normale Kralle darf nicht in den Carbonschaft!?! Da muss doch bestimmt so ein Expander rein!?!
> ...




Die Faustregel sagt so max 20mm Spacer zw. Vorbau und Steuersatz.
Den Expander, passend zur Gabel, gab´s auch bei OnOne. Findet man aber auch überall im www. Auch Kompressor / Compressor genannt.
Ich umwickel die Sägestelle mit Klebeband, später versiegel ich mit ´nem Spritzer Klarlack die Schnittkante. Ist aber nicht unbedingt notwendig..

EDIT:  So auf die Schnelle: 
http://www.fantic26.de/MSC-Carbon-G...e-22-26-1-1-8-Carbon-Steuerrohr-MTB-Road-rot-
http://www.fantic26.de/MSC-Carbon-G...e-22-26-1-1-8-Carbon-Steuerrohr-MTB-Road-rot-

oder

https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p7683_Compressor-Pro-Steuersatzexpander.html


----------



## corra (6. Februar 2014)

hat die gabel nicht nen alu schaft ???


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Februar 2014)

Dachte Vollcarbon..., gute Frage.


----------



## corra (6. Februar 2014)

weil die in der beschreibung vom standart schaft sprechen der nur nicht tapered ist sondern 1,1/8

wenn die komplett carbon ist währe ja noch geiler und vorallem preislich bringer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Februar 2014)

Aber keine Materialangabe! Das verstehe ich mit den letzten Brocken von meinem Schulenglisch sogar...


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Februar 2014)

Hab jetzt noch mal die Kefü etwas nachgestellt. Die Problematik bei mir ist, dass ich hinten ein 42er Ritzel drauf habe. Die Kette kommt also höher. Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## corra (6. Februar 2014)

das schaut auf jeden fall stimmiger aus


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Februar 2014)

Bist du noch zufrieden mit dem mirfe?  Schaltpräzision noch ok?  
Überlege mir doch wieder ein 42er auf Lager zu legen. 
Wenn ich wirklich auf breitere Felgen umrüste, sehe ich bei 2fach schon die Kette am Reifen schleifen...


----------



## Optimizer (6. Februar 2014)

Bezüglich Gabel sagt brant auf mtbr.com: "carbon steerer".


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Februar 2014)

Bei 652 Gramm für die weiß lackierte Gabel gehe ich von einem Carbonschaft aus. Leider ist das auf den Fotos schlecht und Video garnicht zu erkennen.

Baut mirfe wieder 42er Ritzel? Er wollte doch mal Pause machen. Ich hab den Spider von Leonardi Racing drauf. Bisher top und ohne Verschleiß- und Schaltungsprobleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (6. Februar 2014)

Your item has been shipped *rumhüpf*


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Februar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ........
> - Gabelschaft wie kürzen? Und wie weit? *Hab irgendwo mal was gelesen, dass man bei Carbonschäften ein bisschen was über dem Vorbau stehen lassen soll und Spacer drauf!?!?*
> 
> Gruß
> Der Optimizer



Der Compressor ist so zu platzieren, dass er in Höhe des Vorbaus sitzt. Soll der Klemmkraft vom Vorbau von innen gegenwirken.
Ich habe einen Compressor hier, da wird`s eng mit Spacer über dem Vorbau.


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich jetzt auch.



na also 



Optimizer schrieb:


> Schon gleich mal ein paar Fragen vorweg:
> - Ne normale Kralle darf nicht in den Carbonschaft!?! Da muss doch bestimmt so ein Expander rein!?!



Mist, jetzt weiß ich, was ich beim Bestellen vergessen habe 
Ja, da muss ein Expander rein. Den von Hope finde ich ganz gut, vor allem kriegt man den relativ leicht wieder raus, im Gegensatz zu anderen.



Optimizer schrieb:


> - Gabelschaft wie kürzen? Und wie weit? Hab irgendwo mal was gelesen, dass man bei Carbonschäften ein bisschen was über dem Vorbau stehen lassen soll und Spacer drauf!?!?
> 
> Gruß
> Der Optimizer



Ich lass grundsätzlich immer was überm Vorbau stehen. Bei Carbon aber auf jeden Fall. Kannst ja einen 1/2 cm Spacer nehmen, das fällt auch fast nicht auf.
Kürzen: Metallsäge mit nem frischen Sägeblatt. Gegen den lungengängigen Staub und für leichteres Sägen großzügig Öl aufs Sägeblatt und die Schnittstelle.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Februar 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Bei 652 Gramm für die weiß lackierte Gabel gehe ich von einem Carbonschaft aus. Leider ist das auf den Fotos schlecht und Video garnicht zu erkennen.
> 
> Baut mirfe wieder 42er Ritzel? Er wollte doch mal Pause machen. Ich hab den Spider von Leonardi Racing drauf. Bisher top und ohne Verschleiß- und Schaltungsprobleme.




  Von der _mirfe-Pause_ habe ich gar nichts mitbekommen...

Danke für dein Feedback zur LR-Kassette.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Kürzen: Metallsäge mit nem frischen Sägeblatt. Gegen den *lungengängigen Staub *und für leichteres Sägen großzügig Öl aufs Sägeblatt und die Schnittstelle.



Stimmt, das ist auch ein Thema!  
Ich geh´dann vor die Tür zum Sägen.


----------



## Optimizer (6. Februar 2014)

Danke!


----------



## rayc (6. Februar 2014)

Man nimmt eine gute Eisensäge, am besten mit neuen Sägeblatt und ölt diese.
Den Carbon-Staub kam man dann durch die Nase ziehen. 
Beim Sägen nicht mit Druck arbeiten.
Schnittstelle versiegle ich mit Sekundenkleber.
Dann einfach mit der Feile nacharbeiten.
Beim Sägen merkt man so nebenbei auch wie gut?/hart das Carbon ist.
Eine billige Ritchey Pro Stütze ging wie Butter zu schneiden, die WCS was schon deutlich härter, die Syntacee Stütze war nochmals härter.

Ein 0.5mm oder 1cm Spacer kann man sicherheitshalber drüber machen, habe ich aber nicht überall.

Und auf keinen Fall eine Kralle einschlagen!
Habe ich leider schon bei einen teueren Rennrad eines namhaften Hersteller aus der USA gesehen. 

ray


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> ...
> ray



Besorg mir mal lieber son Expander...
du tippst zu langsam


----------



## rayc (6. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> .
> du tippst zu langsam





Einen Ritchey müsste ich noch da haben.
Dank der Nachfrage steigt er gerade im Preis.


----------



## Optimizer (6. Februar 2014)

Redet ihr eigentlich offline nicht miteinander!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (6. Februar 2014)

Sprichst du etwa mit deiner Frau? 

Ps.: scylla sitzt momentan in F und ich in DA, so laut kann ich nicht brüllen


----------



## Optimizer (6. Februar 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> Sprichst du etwa mit deiner Frau?
> 
> Ps.: scylla sitzt momentan in F und ich in DA, so laut kann ich nicht brüllen


 
Also meine Frau brüllt immer mit mir....aber das wird so langsam offtopic.

Gruß
Der Optimizer - ich geh dann mal wieder unter'n Couchtisch.


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Februar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ich geh dann mal wieder unter'n Couchtisch.



Du meinst sicher auf alle Viere ALS Couchtisch!?


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Februar 2014)

Gut, dann müssen wir jetzt alle noch einen Expander bestellen.  Hab ich bis eben auch nicht dran gedacht. Trifft sich gut, ich bin eh noch auf Teilesuche für mein China-Kohle-Projekt. Der Rahmen müsste nämlich auch in den nächsten 2-3 Tagen bei mir eintreffen. 
Bin mal gespannt auf die Erfahrungen aller beim Gabeleinbau.


----------



## corra (6. Februar 2014)

ich habe noch so chris king toplock liegen geht das für carbon ??
oder muss der unterm vorbau zwingend gegendruck haben


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Februar 2014)

Mein Schatzi flippt immer nur aus, wenn Päckchen von Online-Bike-Shops ankommen und nichts für sie dabei ist.


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> Dank der Nachfrage steigt er gerade im Preis.



Kommt drauf an, wie verkocht und versalzen du dein Abendessen gerne magst


----------



## Bumble (6. Februar 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> Den Carbon-Staub kam man dann durch die Nase ziehen.



Kein Wunder dass deine Nebenhöhlen im Arsch sind


----------



## criscross (6. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Kein Wunder dass deine Nebenhöhlen im Arsch sind



iiiiiiiiiiiihhh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (6. Februar 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> iiiiiiiiiiiihhh...


So meinte ich das nicht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Kein Wunder dass deine Nebenhöhlen im Arsch sind



raycs` Nebenhöhlen auch?  Oder hast du dich bei den Namen vertan?


----------



## Bumble (6. Februar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> raycs` Nebenhöhlen auch?  Oder hast du dich bei den Namen vertan?


Yep, Ray ist auch im Club


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Februar 2014)

Irgendwann bekommen wir sie alle....    

Na dann


----------



## zoomer (6. Februar 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> Und auf keinen Fall eine Kralle einschlagen!
> Habe ich leider schon bei einen teueren Rennrad eines namhaften Hersteller aus der USA gesehen.



Würd' ich so machen.
(Vielleicht nicht grad beim 5,7 kg Rennrad)

Wenn unten genug Carbonlagen sind dass die Gabel im Stolperbetrieb
nicht abbricht, dann sollte auch oben genug sein damit man einen Vorbau
normal klemmen, und eine federnde Kralle eingeschlagen kann - so wie
es jeder Laie machen wird.


----------



## zoomer (6. Februar 2014)

Wer auch ein altes 2011er X9 Schaltwerk am Fatty spazieren fährt,
ab und zu mal Motorrad-/Fahrrad-/Kaltreiniger verwendet,
dessen Kugellager der Schaltröllchen noch nie ge-öffnet/-wartet/-fettet hat,
(im Gegensatz zu allen anderen Schaltröllchenlagern),
sollte bei seltsamen Geräuschen aus Richtung Antrieb,
die auch nach der dritten Ölung der Kette in Folge nicht verschwinden,
doch einfach mal bei Zeiten dort nachsehen.

Um so ein schönes Wetter wie heute noch geniessen zu können,
anstatt so lange mit Kriechöl sprühend am Spülbecken zu stehen bis die
korrodierte Blockade wieder gängig und das Lager wieder dauerhaft bis über
beide Ohren mit hochwertigem Teflonfett geflutet wurde,
und die Sonne bereits wieder am abtauchen ist.



War deshalb recht einsam aber trotzdem noch schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Würd' ich so machen.
> (Vielleicht nicht grad beim 5,7 kg Rennrad)
> 
> Wenn unten genug Carbonlagen sind dass die Gabel im Stolperbetrieb
> ...



ich dachte immer, dass es bei der Empfehlung, keine Kralle in Carbonschäften zu verwenden, um die Kerbwirkung der scharfkantigen Kralle ginge?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Februar 2014)

Glaube die Kanten der A-Head-Kralle sind nicht das Problem. Denke eher der flächige "Gegendruck" (blödes Wort auf die Schnelle) des Compressors wirkt dem Druck des Vorbaus entgegen. Auch wenn man den Vorbau nur mit 4-5Nm festzieht, aber die Compressoren sind nicht unbegründet so lang.

Sonnst könnte man auch mit den alten A-Klemmungen arbeiten, die man von unten in den Gabelschaft schiebt....  -Bild davon kommt-


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Februar 2014)

Diese Art Klemmung meinte ich...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gibt dem Gabelschaft halt auch KEINE Stabilität von innen.


*EDIT:*

Siehe auch *Beitrag 4 *hier:
http://www.quaeldich.de/forum/technik/re-carbonschaft-drehmoment/?ID=49494

Deshalb kann es auch vorkommen, dass man idealerweise keine Spacer über dem Vorbau platzieren sollte.


----------



## zoomer (6. Februar 2014)

Die Kralle macht sicher ein paar Kratzer und legt ggf. ein paar Lagen frei.
Aber die Kräfte durch die Kralle sind doch eher gering.

Und am Vorbau - da hätte Carbon in meinen Augen insgesamt keinen Sinn,
wenn der Druck durchs Klemmen bereits zu viel Flächenlast wäre.
Ein Aluschaft leidet da auch durch die Kerbspannungen am Übergang.
Man muss halt drauf achten dass alles schön gefast und die Übergänge
möglichst fliessend sind.


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2014)

Bei der Ritchey WCS Gabel an meinem Crosser (Carbonschaft) ist der Schaft so mies gefertigt, dass er sich regelrecht ausbeult, wenn man den Expander fest genug anzieht, damit er nicht rausrutscht, wenn man das Steuersatz-Spiel einstellt. Das ist Spaß beim Steuersatz einstellen  Hoffentlich ist der Schaft bei der Fatty Gabel besser!

@taunusteufel78 
da ich eh gerade nach einem passenden Expander suche: welchen würdest du denn empfehlen?
Ich hab jetzt extra nach welchen gesucht, die oben keine "Kante" haben, die sich am Schaftende abstützt, damit ich den Expander dann frei im Schaft platzieren kann um noch 1-2 cm Spacer oben drauf packen zu können und den Expander immer noch im Bereich des Vorbaus zu haben. 
Sollte ich dann auch noch darauf achten, dass der Expander möglichst lang ist? Der Hope hat ja z.B. eine relativ geringe Höhe im Vergleich zu anderen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Februar 2014)

@scylla 
Du, ob ich mit meiner Theorie richtig oder falsch liege  -  Keine Ahnung. 
Mir erscheint sie aus tech. Sicht aber am plausibelsten.

Möchte dich, ggf. auch andere, damit aber keineswegs verrückt machen!!!
Deine _Menne _kann ja schließlich auch vernünftig und mit Verstand schrauben..  (entnehme ich einfach mal den ganzen Bildern und Texten   )

Ich habe 3 oder 4 x den FSA Expander im Einsatz (schätze ~ 35-40mm Länge, *ABER* mit Bund oben). Im Storck weiß ich es gerade nicht....


ABER: Auch ich habe beim letzten Gabeleinbau einen Spacer über dem Vorbau montiert ; trotz Expander mit Bund. 
-Bevor ich eine SID XX Worldcup bis auf´s Letzte absäge und später nimmer verwenden kann....
Aber _psssssssssssssssst _!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Februar 2014)

@scylla
Halt! -  Google wirft einen anderen Expander raus! Suche gerade...


EDIT:

Ähnlich diesem Expander (nur anderes Label)
http://media.chainreactioncycles.com//is/image/ChainReactionCycles/prod29884_IMGSET?wid=500&hei=500

und diesen Typ
http://www.bikeonlineshop.net/road-triathlon-cyclocross-and-time-trial/compressor-pro-expander-long

Aber ich kenne den Mist mit lockerem Expander.   Das nervt!
Rauhe halt den Schaft innen an, teilweise pinsel ich ein wenig Karosserieprimer in den Schaft und auf den Expander und dann Carbonpaste drauf.
An dem Primer krallt sich die Paste schön fest.


Dieser dürfte einen Spacer i.d. oberen Bundstärke oben erlauben:
http://media.chainreactioncycles.com//is/image/ChainReactionCycles/prod29884_IMGSET?wid=500&hei=500


----------



## criscross (6. Februar 2014)

ohweia...ist ja schlimmer hier wie im Rennrad Forum 

ich hab an meinem Simplon Renner den Kompressor von FSA, 
bei der Montage schön Carbonpaste mit in den Schaft,
anziehen/einstellen, fertig !
Simplon sagt auch, max 3cm Spacer unter den Vorbau !
und immer schön mit dem Dremo die Schrauben anziehen !


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Februar 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> ohweia...ist ja schlimmer hier wie im Rennrad Forum
> 
> ich hab an meinem Simplon Renner den Kompressor von FSA,
> bei der Montage schön Carbonpaste mit in den Schaft,
> ...




Sooooo viele Gemeinsamkeiten.. 

..und dann noch den gleichen Gabelgeschmack! 

Kommst du eigentlich auch zum Taunus-Fatbike-Treffen, dann würde ich meinen alten Gabelkonus mal wieder sehen?!?


----------



## criscross (6. Februar 2014)

wenn es sich einrichten läßt und das Wetter paßt ...ja

edit..
hab gerade gesehen, bin erst ab 17.4. für 10 Tage auf Malle zum 
RR fahren, von daher sollte es passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (6. Februar 2014)

Der BBB ist gut, den fahre ich in meinem Monstercrosser.


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Februar 2014)

So, ich hoffe ihr sitzt alle! 









Der Surly Larry 3.8 auf der On One-Felge hat massig Platz:









Achso, und ist es noch zu früh für Gewichtsvergleiche?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Februar 2014)

Jetzt aber Gas, Flo!


----------



## criscross (7. Februar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> So, ich hoffe ihr sitzt alle!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der Spargelschaft sieht ja süss aus 

Glückwunsch zur neuen Gabel


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Februar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jetzt aber Gas, Flo!



Marco, der Frühling steht vor der Tür, da kann ich mir doch Zeit lassen! 



criscross schrieb:


> der Spargelschaft sieht ja süss aus



Das Verhältnis wirkt etwas sonderbar, stimmt, aber im Schaft sieht man das ja nicht mehr - verglichen mit der Stahlgabel!


----------



## titzy (7. Februar 2014)

@FlowinFlo Was wiegt den eigentlich das original Stahlungetüm von Gabel?
Mich würde mal der Vergleich / Gewichtseinsparung interessieren.


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Februar 2014)

Ich bin nicht im Besitz der Stahlgabel, sodass ich keine genauen Angaben machen kann.
Soweit ich weiß, kommt die aber locker auf 1200g...


----------



## rayc (7. Februar 2014)

eher 1600 g.

ray


----------



## Optimizer (7. Februar 2014)

*sabber* ist die geil. Die Farbe ist ja sowas von geil....warum hab ich weiß bestellt!?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (7. Februar 2014)

ich hab meine so mit ca. 1320 gewogen
die Salsa Gabel war jedenfalls genau 600gr leichter


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Februar 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> ich hab meine so mit ca. 1320 gewogen



Also doch! Ich hatte nämlich erst noch 100g auf meine Vermutung draufpacken wollen.
So sind es also 50% Gewichtsersparnis. Nicht schlecht!


----------



## mete (7. Februar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> *sabber* ist die geil. Die Farbe ist ja sowas von geil....warum hab ich weiß bestellt!?!?


Vielleicht weil weiß in einem weißen Rahmen besser aussieht? 

Ich finde den Preis der Stahlgabel übrigens vollkommen gerechtfertigt. Eine Segmentgabel herzustellen ist halt doch nicht ganz so unaufwendig (viele Gehrungen und Schweißnähte notwendig, das dauert...).


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Februar 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> @FlowinFlo Was wiegt den eigentlich das original Stahlungetüm von Gabel?
> Mich würde mal der Vergleich / Gewichtseinsparung interessieren.



Ich hatte alle Teile vom Rolling Chassis gewogen und hier im letzten Herbst reingestellt, Gabelschaft noch ungekürzt:


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Februar 2014)

Boah, das ging aber schnell. Meine ist laut Tracking erst auf dem Weg nach Germany.


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Februar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> *sabber* ist die geil. Die Farbe ist ja sowas von geil....warum hab ich weiß bestellt!?!?



 Ich wollte mir schon fast von jeder Sorte eine bestellen, da das Zusammenspiel von Rahmen und Gabel mit dem perfekten Übergang farblich gar nicht mehr so übel aussieht! 
Naja, so geht´s halt doch der Rahmenfarbe an den Kragen.

P.S.: Die Wandstärke des Schaftes beträgt solide 3mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Februar 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Boah, das ging aber schnell. Meine ist laut Tracking erst auf dem Weg nach Germany.



Bis auf den Fattyrahmen damals (war aber 'ne eigene Geschichte) ist von On One bisher alles nur so durchgerauscht zu mir.
Frag mich nicht, wie sie`s machen!


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Februar 2014)

Naja, ich weiß es auch nicht. Hab gestern morgen den Hope Head Doctor Expander während wir hier rum tippten bestellt. Eben grad klingelte es an der Tür und der dhl-Mann drückt ihn mir in die Hand.


----------



## mete (7. Februar 2014)

Meine ist och schon da....


----------



## Deleted 1655 (7. Februar 2014)

Jetzt wären auch Bilder interessant von Fattys mit verbauter On-One Carbon Gabel.


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Februar 2014)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass du in den nächsten Tagen hier welche zu sehen bekommst.


----------



## corra (7. Februar 2014)

ich will meine auch 


zu der kralle habe ich mir auch was überlegt son expander ist mir 1. zu teuer 2. scheinen die ja nicht so pralle zu halten ich werde mir mit carbon epoxid eine kleine aluhülse in den schaft kleben die ca 3 cm inns steuerrohr geht 

da ich mit meinem kampfgewicht eh angst vor der gabel habe will ich wenigsten bei der vorbauklemmung auf nummer sicher gehen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Februar 2014)




----------



## criscross (7. Februar 2014)

corra schrieb:


> ich will meine auch
> 
> 
> zu der kralle habe ich mir auch was überlegt son expander ist mir 1. zu teuer 2. scheinen die ja nicht so pralle zu halten ich werde mir mit carbon epoxid eine kleine aluhülse in den schaft kleben die ca 3 cm inns steuerrohr geht
> ...



lass es dir doch von der Post vor die Tür legen.....dann ist es umsonst 

duck u.weg


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Februar 2014)




----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Februar 2014)

Tata......	Ist aber für meinen Schwager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (7. Februar 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Naja, ich weiß es auch nicht. Hab gestern morgen den Hope Head Doctor Expander während wir hier rum tippten bestellt. Eben grad klingelte es an der Tür und der dhl-Mann drückt ihn mir in die Hand.


Der Head Doctor macht aber Probleme mit manchen Carbon-Gabeln, weil deren innerer Schaftdurchmesser zu klein ist.


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Februar 2014)

Das werde ich dann wohl testen müssen. Wenn er nicht funktioniert, dann geht er zurück...


----------



## zoomer (7. Februar 2014)

Ich freu mich für Euch und kann es gar nicht erwarten endlich
mal ein Foto der Weissen im eingebauten Zustand zu sehen.

Wenn ich meines so anschaue, mit dem Segmentgebastel, dann
erwarte doch eine deutliche optische Bereicherung


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Februar 2014)

Also rein rechnerisch passt der Hope Head Doctor schon mal nicht. FlowinFlo schreibt, dass die Wandstärke 3 mm ist. Bleiben also von 28,6 mm nur 22,6 mm übrig. Der Hope hat 24 mm Außendurchmesser. Tja, dann fällt er schon mal raus.  Dann werd ich ihn wohl in mein China-Kohle-Projekt einbauen. Oder er geht zurück.


----------



## zoomer (7. Februar 2014)

Hmmmh,

gibt es eigentlich auch normale Einschlagkrallen für verschiedene Innendurchmesser ?


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Februar 2014)

Außer für 1,5" bzw. das alte 1" Maß dürfte es sowas eigentlich nicht geben.
Die Krallen können sich ja eine ganze Ecke zusammenbiegen und bieten so einen großen Verstellbereich.


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Februar 2014)

Ich werde es mal mit dem KCNC Expander probieren und kann Mitte nächster Woche Bescheid geben.


----------



## scylla (7. Februar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> So, ich hoffe ihr sitzt alle!



schööön, ich freu mich schon auf meine, die zu Hause auf mich wartet 

jetzt bleibt nur noch das Expander-Problem. Eigentlich hatte ich ja vor, temporär den Hope Expander aus meinem CX zu klauen, aber da der ja anscheinend nicht passt, muss ich die Gabel wohl noch ein paar Tage im Wohnzimmer bewundern 

Die vielen Vogelschiss-Kleckse an der innenseite der Gabel könnte ich mir übrigens auch super als Style-Vorlage für Rahmendecals vorstellen. Ich befürchte, meine wird schwarz bleiben, das krieg ich doch nicht übers Herz, die bunt anzumalen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> aber da der ja anscheinend nicht passt, muss ich die Gabel wohl noch ein paar Tage im Wohnzimmer bewundern



Falls es dich beruhigt: Ich hatte mir in "weiser Voraussicht" die untere Lagerschale für einen tapered Schaft geordert und darf jetzt neu kaufen und warten! 
Wer eine Cane Creek 40 EC49/40 braucht... 



> Die vielen Vogelschiss-Kleckse an der innenseite der Gabel könnte ich mir übrigens auch super als Style-Vorlage für Rahmendecals vorstellen. Ich befürchte, meine wird schwarz bleiben, das krieg ich doch nicht übers Herz, die bunt anzumalen.



Da bin ich auch am hin und her überlegen, was ich aus all den Fakten zusammenschustere.
Das Finish ist super edel, die Decals nahezu nicht spürbar, sodass ich da eigentlich nichts entfernen will, nur um nachher die Fasern lädiert zu haben. 
Den Rahmen schwarzmatt und mit orangen Decals bestücken?...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (7. Februar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch am hin und her überlegen, was ich aus all den Fakten zusammenschustere.
> Das Finish ist super edel, die Decals nahezu nicht spürbar, sodass ich da eigentlich nichts entfernen will, nur um nachher die Fasern lädiert zu haben.
> Den Rahmen schwarzmatt und mit orangen Decals bestücken?...



Na ich will doch mal nicht hoffen, dass die Fasern schon durch Aufkleber abziehen Schaden nehmen, oder?
Ist da eigentlich überhaupt kein Lack drauf, also auch kein Klarlack?

Schwarz matt sieht bestimmt edel aus, aber irgendwie passt mir "edel" und "Fatty" im Kopf nicht zusammen. Das muss trashig und laut sein. Wenn du ansonsten nur schwarze oder silberne Teile hast, mach den Rahmen doch orange, mit schwarzen Vogelklecksen drauf!

Ich hab meinen mal beim Pulverer meines Vertrauens für RAL4006 angemeldet. Wegen Decals schaumer mal, was sich aus der orangen Reflex-Folie, die ich noch im Keller rumfliegen habe, so alles schönes basteln lässt. Wenn's mal ganz dolle regnet, setz ich mich mal eine Stunde aufs Sofa und bastel Vogelkleckse  (oh mei, dass ich mal ein pinkes Fahrrad fahren würde und dann auch noch zur Basteltante mutiere, hätte ich mir auch nie träumen lassen )


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Februar 2014)

Da ist ein Hauch von mattem Klarlack drauf. 
An einen orangen Rahmen mit schwarzen Decals hatte ich auch schon gedacht!  
Richtig, das meiste Zeug ist an meinem Bike schwarzmatt, würde also gut passen.


----------



## aemkei77 (7. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> jetzt bleibt nur noch das Expander-Problem. Eigentlich hatte ich ja vor, temporär den Hope Expander aus meinem CX zu klauen, aber da der ja anscheinend nicht passt, muss ich die Gabel wohl noch ein paar Tage im Wohnzimmer bewundern



Und mit Gewindestange festziehen und dann ohne Schraube fahren wie die Leichtbauer traust du dich nicht?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Februar 2014)

Die Krone ist unten geschlossen!


----------



## scylla (7. Februar 2014)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Und mit Gewindestange festziehen und dann ohne Schraube fahren wie die Leichtbauer traust du dich nicht?



da ich die Gewindestange auch erst besorgen müsste, und keine Not am Mann ist (hab ja eine Gabel), belasse ich es dabei, ein wenig theatralisch rumzujammern


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Februar 2014)

Fällt mir auch gerade ein, da neben der Carbongabel noch ein SmoothieMixer Steuersatz bestellt war...

- Der große Tellerkonus vom S-Mixer,..hm, ....passt der denn so über den unteren Teil vom Gabelschaft?  
Eigentlich sollte man auch geschlitzte (oder selbst geschlitzte) Konen bei Carbon verwenden!
Ich wäre jetzt nicht heiß drauf, den Konus mit dem Montagewerkzeug drauf zu prügeln!
Und einschneiden,  bei der Größe....!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (7. Februar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Und einschneiden,  bei der Größe....!?



Hab' ich schon bei der Stahlgabel gemacht. Geht einwandfrei.


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Februar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Und einschneiden,  bei der Größe....!?



Der Konus kann sich doch komplett auf der Krone abstützen und hängt nicht in der Luft wie bei der Stahlgabel. Da sehe ich kein Problem.


----------



## rayc (7. Februar 2014)

sodele, 636g wiegt scyllas Carbon Forke.
Der Ritchey Expander passt nicht.
Im On One Shop ist ein passender gelistet:
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FSPXFCENT/planet-x-carbon-fork-bung-(team-alu-carbon-fatty-fork)

ray

_P.S.: Vielleicht solltet ihr mal bei On One nachfragen, welcher Expander passt.
Die meisten sind für RR-Carbon-Schäfte gedacht.
Diese sind wohl dünnwandiger._


----------



## scylla (7. Februar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte man auch geschlitzte (oder selbst geschlitzte) Konen bei Carbon verwenden!



och nö, oder?
Ich hab ja an garnix gedacht, vor ich die Gabel gekauft habe!
Jetzt brauch ich auch noch eine Metallsäge, die fein genug ist um den Konus zu schlitzen. Was für eine nimmt man denn da am besten? Ich hab jedenfalls nur grobschlächtige Versionen, die einen 1mm breiten Schlitz reinfräsen würden, und das ist sicher zu viel.
Oder lass ich den Murks einfach bleiben, und rüste nach dem Rahmen-Pulvern auf einen Hope Steuersatz auf?


----------



## mete (7. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Jetzt brauch ich auch noch eine Metallsäge, die fein genug ist um den Konus zu schlitzen. Was für eine nimmt man denn da am besten? Ich hab jedenfalls nur grobschlächtige Versionen, die einen 1mm breiten Schlitz reinfräsen würden, und das ist sicher zu viel.



Spielt keine Rolle wie groß der Schlitz ist, da sich der Konus beim drüberstülpen eh noch weitet...so läuft wenigstens das Wasser schön heraus, das oben reinkommt  (dazu sollte man den Schlitz nach hinten drehen). Bei der Carbongabel sollte das auch kein Problem sein, da die konusauflage ja sehr groß ist.


----------



## criscross (7. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> och nö, oder?
> Ich hab ja an garnix gedacht, vor ich die Gabel gekauft habe!
> Jetzt brauch ich auch noch eine Metallsäge, die fein genug ist um den Konus zu schlitzen. Was für eine nimmt man denn da am besten? Ich hab jedenfalls nur grobschlächtige Versionen, die einen 1mm breiten Schlitz reinfräsen würden, und das ist sicher zu viel.
> Oder lass ich den Murks einfach bleiben, und rüste nach dem Rahmen-Pulvern auf einen Hope Steuersatz auf?


 
ich nehm dafür ne kleine Puk Säge


----------



## rayc (7. Februar 2014)

Ich habe mal den Innendurhcmesser mit der Schieblehre gemessen: 22.0 mm
Kann das jemand bestätigen?

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p19067_Kompressor-fuer-Steuersatz-1-1-8-.html
Diese gibt es mit 22.2 mm
Ob der passt?

Ray


----------



## BigJohn (7. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Jetzt brauch ich auch noch eine Metallsäge, die fein genug ist um den Konus zu schlitzen. Was für eine nimmt man denn da am besten? Ich hab jedenfalls nur grobschlächtige Versionen, die einen 1mm breiten Schlitz reinfräsen würden, und das ist sicher zu viel.


Ich hab gerade letztes Wochenende einen Konus mit der Flex geschlitzt. Das Ding hab ich für 2€ in der Bucht ergattert und dann gedichtete Lager und einen geschmiedeten Stahlkonus vorgefunden. Mit einer kleinen Handsäge war da nichts zu reißen. Die Schnittkanten müssen danach natürlich ordentlich verschliffen werden.


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Februar 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> Ich habe mal den Innendurhcmesser mit der Schieblehre gemessen: 22.0 mm
> Kann das jemand bestätigen?
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p19067_Kompressor-fuer-Steuersatz-1-1-8-.html
> ...



Dito!

Sieht auf den ersten Blick vielversprechend aus, aber reinhauen möchte ich den ungern in den 0,2mm engeren Schaft. 
Man muss sich das mal vorstellen, dass die ein so simples System in 1mm Schritten anbieten! 
Mit welch minimalem Verstellbereich darf man da denn rechnen?...


----------



## criscross (7. Februar 2014)

nicht gerade leicht...aber könnte passen

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-schaftklemmung/aid:480325


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Februar 2014)

Sieht brauchbar aus und vielleicht könnte man die unterste Kammer einfach entnehmen und die Schraube sowie die innere Röhre etwas kürzen!


----------



## rayc (7. Februar 2014)

oder doch bei On One bestellen. (siehe Link weiter oben).
Damit die es nicht mit Royal Mail verschicken, muss man halt was sperriges dazu bestellen.
Ein Lenker oder so, und dann noch was damit es versandkostenfrei wird. 

ray


----------



## criscross (7. Februar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Sieht brauchbar aus und vielleicht könnte man die unterste Kammer einfach entnehmen und die Schraube sowie die innere Röhre etwas kürzen!


 
so ausgefuchste Weight Weenies stellen das Lagerspiel ein, machen den Vorbau fest und bauen anschließend das Teil wieder aus


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Februar 2014)

... um nach wenigen Ausfahrten festzustellen, dass sich das Lagerspiel wieder vergrößert hat. 

Außerdem riecht es nach ein paar Regenfahrten aus dem Schaft wie aus einer alten Blumenvase!


----------



## criscross (7. Februar 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> oder doch bei On One bestellen. (siehe Link weiter oben).
> Damit die es nicht mit Royal Mail verschicken, muss man halt was sperriges dazu bestellen.
> Ein Lenker oder so, und dann noch was damit es versandkostenfrei wird.
> 
> ray


 
oder ein 456, oder einen Fatty Rahmen


----------



## HTWolfi (7. Februar 2014)

Von Specialized gibt es auch einen Expander  für 1 1/8 Zoll Carbongabeln:
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?product=25979;dbp=1;page=1;content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,4,28

22.3mm Hülse (?)

48mm lang
26 Gramm schwer
lieferbar


----------



## rayc (7. Februar 2014)

@FlowinFlo und ich haben aber leider 22.0 mm gemessen.
Fragt sich ob das passt.
man müsste den Durchmesser im unbelasteten Zustand wissen.
Wenn der kleiner ist, sollte es kein Problem sein.

Ray


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Februar 2014)

Verdammt, so eingebaut _-wie bei McSlow im Nachbarfred-_ gefällt mir die Gabel doch richtig, richtig gut...  Grrrrr


----------



## scylla (7. Februar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Verdammt, so eingebaut _-wie bei McSlow im Nachbarfred-_ gefällt mir die Gabel doch richtig, richtig gut...  Grrrrr



ob der Schwager seine Gabel jemals zu Gesicht bekommen wird? 

Mal kurz das Vorderrad reingehängt:



 

Surly Lou 4.8 auf Rolling Darryl passt schon mal genauso gut wie in der Stahlgabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Februar 2014)

Er hat die Gabel schon abgeholt.


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Februar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Verdammt, *so eingebaut* _-wie bei McSlow im Nachbarfred-_ gefällt mir die Gabel doch richtig, richtig gut...  Grrrrr



 Nun, wie rum wolltest du sie denn einbauen?



Deinem Schwager hast du doch die Stahlgabel in die Hand gedrückt und gesagt, dass das Gewicht ein bisschen stärker streut!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Februar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Nun, wie rum wolltest du sie denn einbauen?
> 
> 
> 
> Deinem Schwager hast du doch die Stahlgabel in die Hand gedrückt und gesagt, dass das Gewicht ein bisschen stärker streut!



Eigentlich eine top Idee!  _Aber er hat jetzt die Wahl zw. Plaste und Stahl._	-  Kleiner Reim am Rande.


----------



## zoomer (7. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Mal kurz das Vorderrad reingehängt:
> Anhang anzeigen 271871
> 
> genauso gut wie in der Stahlgabel




Ich glaub' ich warte dann doch lieber noch mal 1 1/2 Jahre bis OO die Gabel Tappert rausbringt.
Da finde ich das mehrteilige Stahlding bisher, gestalterisch ehrlicher und tragwerkstechnisch sinnvoller.


----------



## mete (7. Februar 2014)

Haha, in 1,5 Jahren wird es diesen dusseligen Tapered "Standard" doch ohnehin nicht mehr geben :


----------



## Vighor (8. Februar 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Haha, in 1,5 Jahren wird es diesen dusseligen Tapered "Standard" doch ohnehin nicht mehr geben :


Ja, dann sind alle Gabels durchgehend 1.5zoll 
Das kriegen die Marketingabteilungen der grossen bike Firmen problemloos bei Otto-normal durchgedrückt. Brauchen da ja nur nen Weltmeister oder 2 auf ein Rad mit so einer Gabel für nen Fotoshoot zu setzen und die ganze Welt denkt dann das das besser ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (8. Februar 2014)

OnePointFive is ja auch besser


----------



## cubation (8. Februar 2014)

Ich hab jetzt gerade keinen Innendurchmesser zur Gabel gefunden, aber der sollte auch passen:

http://r2-bike.com/extralite-ultrastar2?ac=expan

Teuer aber gut und vor allem LEICHT. 

[edith sagt: oben steht ja was von 22mm also ignoriert meinen Post... ]


Thomas


----------



## cubation (8. Februar 2014)

.


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Februar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich werde es mal mit dem KCNC Expander probieren und kann Mitte nächster Woche Bescheid geben.



Update: 

Der Expander kam bereits heute und mit ihm die Ernüchterung. Es fehlen optisch etwa 0,5mm.
Spaßeshalber habe ich die innere Hülse mal entfernt, um die Spalte zwischen den drei Gliedern zu schließen.
Selbst dann konnte ich den Expander nur einen cm weit reinschieben und nur mit viel Kraft wieder herausziehen.

Fazit: Der nötige Expander sollte also wirklich maximal 20-21mm im Ø haben!


----------



## criscross (8. Februar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> Der Expander kam bereits heute und mit ihm die Ernüchterung. Es fehlen optisch etwa 0,5mm.
> Spaßeshalber habe ich die innere Hülse mal entfernt, um die Spalte zwischen den drei Gliedern zu schließen.
> ...


 
dann mal schnell bei ON ONE bestellen


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Februar 2014)

Wohl oder übel...
Aber es ist echt blöde von On One, dass die nicht bei der Gabel darauf verlinkt haben, sondern erst hinterher im Thread bei mtbr mal nebenbei fallen gelassen haben, dass sie für die Gabel auch einen passender Expander haben.  Zu der Zeit waren die +80 Gabeln aber schon ausverkauft...


----------



## criscross (8. Februar 2014)

der hier könnte wohl auch gehen, aber von der Klemmung sieht der ON ONE besser aus.

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/fsa-konuskralle-compressor---safety-first--/aid:32171


----------



## zoomer (8. Februar 2014)

Ihr mit Euren Expandern und Kompressoren 

Selbst beim 5 kg Rennrädle,
wer einen Gabelschaft anbietet, der seiner Aufgabe, einen Vorbau stützen zu können,
ohne fremde Hilfsmittel nicht nachkommt - der möge bitte sterben gehen.





mete schrieb:


> Haha, in 1,5 Jahren wird es diesen dusseligen Tapered "Standard" doch ohnehin nicht mehr geben :




Horst sagt immer :

Tappert oder nicht ist egal - Hauptsache der Standard ist *metrisch (!!!!!!1!!elf)*


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Februar 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> wer einen Gabelschaft anbietet, der seiner Aufgabe, einen Vorbau stützen zu können,
> ohne fremde Hilfsmittel nicht nachkommt - der möge bitte sterben gehen.



Mir geht´s weniger um das Stützen des Vorbaus, da die Wandung des Schaftes ja offenkundig massiv ist  ,
sondern um ein solides Einstellen des Lagerspiels.


----------



## zoomer (8. Februar 2014)

Hmmh,
also irgendwas Krallenartiges in weniger grob.

Aber hier sehe ich immer nur irgendwelche (schweren) Konstrukte
die versuchen den Schaft auf Höhe des Vorbaus gegen Implosion
zu schützen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Februar 2014)

Gibt´s was wie den Tune Gumgum in dünner?

Alternativ müsste man es mit ein paar Muttern und Unterlegscheiben selsbt basteln. Nur was als Pfropfen nehmen?


----------



## Bumble (8. Februar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Gibt´s was wie den Tune Gumgum in dünner?



Den müsste man sich doch auch passed "zurechtschnitzen" können.


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Februar 2014)

Ich bring dann mal den Carbon-TI X-Plug Expander ins Rennen. Der sollte auf jeden Fall funktionieren. 
Durchmesser: 21,2 mm bis 25,0 mm

Schön teuer und leicht


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Den müsste man sich doch auch passed "zurechtschnitzen" können.



Ja das wäre wohl am unkompliziertesten! 


Hier nochmal der Aufbau in richtiger Reihenfolge, damit man sich das besser vorstellen kann. 






Quelle


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Februar 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich bring dann mal den Carbon-TI X-Plug Expander ins Rennen. Der sollte auf jeden Fall funktionieren.
> Durchmesser: 21,2 mm bis 25,0 mm
> 
> Schön teuer und leicht



Fehlt bei dem Teil nicht irgendwie die passende Aheadkappe, damit er "auf jeden Fall" funktioniert? 

Edit: Ach, das Gewinde für die Kappe sitzt wohl nur weiter unten!


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Februar 2014)

Da wir ja alle auf jeden Fall schon eine Aheadkappe montiert haben, sollte der Carbon-Ti auf jeden Fall funktionieren. 

Auf jeden Fall  gibt`s aber von Carbon-Ti noch für den Fall der Fälle die passende Kappe aus Carbon oder Titan.


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Februar 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Da wir ja alle auf jeden Fall schon eine Aheadkappe montiert haben, sollte der Carbon-Ti auf jeden Fall funktionieren.



Oh Mann, bei den Preisen wird einem schwarz vor den Augen! 

Ich hatte zuerst das Prinzip nicht verstanden. Man versenkt den Expander, zieht ihn mit einem Inbus fest und stellt dann klassisch über die Aheadkappe das Lagerspiel ein.
Bei den meisten Expandern ist das ja ein zusammenhängender Arbeitsschritt...


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Februar 2014)

So sieht`s aus. Ich konnte einen solchen Expander im Bikeladen eines Freundes schon mal begutachten. Bei der anschließenden Montage in einem Rennrad machte er sich sehr gut.


----------



## McSlow (8. Februar 2014)

So, ich hatte ja gestern im Bilderthread schon mal die Fatty-Carbongabel gezeigt, und offenbart das ich ne 1'' kralle eingeschlagen hatte. Die nummer war mir dann aber doch zu heiss. Heute ausgebohrt. Zum glück hatte ich gummi drum, rohr ist 100% unverletzt. Dann zum Stadler gefahren und einen FSA Compressor Expander geholt. Ein traum, sitzt wie angegossen:



Passt 100%, spiel lässt sich top einstellen und das ding hat wirklich viel kontaktfläche. Kostet 12 euro....
Ps.: Ich hab den Expander ausgebohrt und danach das Rohr ausgesaugt, das würd ich jedem empfehlen, da ist haufenweise formstyropor noch mit rausgekommen. Der wird im Carbonbau gerne mal als stütze genommen, gehört im endprodukt aber eigentlich nicht rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (8. Februar 2014)

Thx, guter Tipp


----------



## McSlow (9. Februar 2014)

heute mal erste Runde mit der neuen Gabel gedreht, gleich mal die "Kalchtrails" im Tennenloher Forst. Erster Eindruck: Gabel hat auch als Carbonversion genug Restkomfort, steuert m.E. etwas zielgenauer über die Linien, kann aber einbildung sein, war die erste Trailrunde in diesem Jahr. Stabil ist sie auch, wär sie das nicht, wäre Sie nach der heutigen Tour kaputt. Hab es leicht übertrieben  
Hatte ganz vergessen das das Fatty auf Trails richtig Spass macht. Leider hat meine neue Kamera nur einen sehr kleinen Hinweis "Keine Speicherkarte", sonst gäbs auch ein paar Bilder. Morgen dann.


----------



## corra (10. Februar 2014)

halte meine carbon forke nun auch in händen 

ich finde sie super verarbeitet ( dies ist mein erstes carbon leichtbau teil in 17jahren radsport )
sehr leicht und sehr steif

allerdings habe ich jetzt nochmehr angst das ding ranzunehmen 

und mein schutzblech vorne kann ich mir auch ans knie nageln


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Februar 2014)

Da ist sie nun. Auf den ersten Blick ist sie ganz schick. Wenn ich aber etwas genauer hin schaue, dann entdecke ich schon die ein oder andere - sagen wir mal - nicht so schön verarbeitete Stelle. Am Freitag habe ich einen Flyxii China Carbon 29er Rahmen geliefert bekommen. Auch UD Carbon. Der ist viel schöner verarbeitet. Mit Carbon-Teilen und Rahmen habe ich schon länger Erfahrung, haltbar wird sie sein. Sieht sehr stabil aus. 
Mal sehen, wie sie sich am Bike macht...


----------



## flobukki (11. Februar 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Da ist sie nun. Auf den ersten Blick ist sie ganz schick. Wenn ich aber etwas genauer hin schaue, dann entdecke ich schon die ein oder andere - sagen wir mal - nicht so schön verarbeitete Stelle. Am Freitag habe ich einen Flyxii China Carbon 29er Rahmen geliefert bekommen. Auch UD Carbon. Der ist viel schöner verarbeitet. Mit Carbon-Teilen und Rahmen habe ich schon länger Erfahrung, haltbar wird sie sein. Sieht sehr stabil aus.
> Mal sehen, wie sie sich am Bike macht...


 ich seh nix


----------



## Bumble (11. Februar 2014)

Fürs *etwas genauer hinschaun* ist son Foto halt eher schlecht geeignet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (11. Februar 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Da ist sie nun. Auf den ersten Blick ist sie ganz schick. Wenn ich aber etwas genauer hin schaue, dann entdecke ich schon die ein oder andere - sagen wir mal - nicht so schön verarbeitete Stelle.



ja, wenn man ganz genau schaut sind auch bei meiner ein paar kleine Unschönheiten an den Ausfallenden und an der Bremsaufnahme zu sehen. Denke aber, dass das nur optische oberflächliche Makel sind. Mitsubishi wird genügend Erfahrung mit Carbon haben.
Für das Geld kann ich jedenfalls überhaupt nicht meckern!

Andere Frage:
Ich meine, dass das Fatty am Steuerrohr oben 44mm und unten 49mm haben sollte?
Finde grad kein Maß auf der Homepage. Kann das mal kurz jemand bestätigen?
Ich überlege, nach dem Pulvern gleich einen anderen Steuersatz einzubauen, genauer fände ich den hier optisch ganz lecker:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...tapered-ZS44-28-6-I-EC49-30.html#var_56490233
Müsste passen?
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Sixpack Steuersätzen? Ich kenn bislang nur Pedale von denen, wovon ich wenig begeistert war. Aber vielleicht sind die Steuersätze ja besser...


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Andere Frage:
> Ich meine, dass das Fatty am Steuerrohr oben 44mm und unten 49mm haben sollte?
> Finde grad kein Maß auf der Homepage. Kann das mal kurz jemand bestätigen?
> Ich überlege, nach dem Pulvern gleich einen anderen Steuersatz einzubauen, genauer fände ich den hier optisch ganz lecker:
> ...



Passt!


----------



## scylla (11. Februar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Passt!



thx


----------



## Bumble (11. Februar 2014)

....


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Februar 2014)

Der Konus ist lediglich breiter ausgelegt, so ist es zumindest beim Cane Creek von mir und beim originalen On One.
Und da es den Konus nicht einzeln zu kaufen gibt,
musste ich die komplette untere Lagerschale für das 1 1/8-Maß kaufen.


----------



## Bumble (11. Februar 2014)

Edit: Blödsinn erzählt, ist ja nur für tapered *Steuerrohr* in Verbindung mit 1-1/8 Gabel.

Hatte es anfangs so verstanden dass der Steuersatz für beide Gabelschäfte passt.


----------



## rayc (11. Februar 2014)

Ist den der Konus geschlitzt?

Den Konus von On One ist so massiv gebaut,das man ihn nicht aufbiegen kann.

Ich habe einen 1 1/8 Konus von On One geschlitzt.
Jetzt geht er leichter auf die Gabel drauf (Per Hand, mit etwas Kraft).
Aber runter muss ich, diesen noch immer runter schlagen. Es geht aber leichter.
Bei einer Carbon-Gabel mit den Schaubenzieher zu hebeln, widerstrebt mir etwas.

ray


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Februar 2014)

Beim Sixpack steht, er sei geschlitzt. Den Cane Creek musste ich auch erst schlitzen und kann deine Beschreibung absolut bestätigen.


----------



## scylla (11. Februar 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> Ist den der Konus geschlitzt?
> 
> Den Konus von On One ist so massiv gebaut,das man ihn nicht aufbiegen kann.
> 
> ...



Jup, der Sixpack ist laut Beschreibung geschlitzt.
Bislang der einzige den ich  in dem EC49/30 Maß gefunden habe, der optisch passen würde und einen geschlitzten Konus hat. Alle anderen wie Reset und Acros haben einen genauso massiven Konus wie der Smoothie Mixer.


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Februar 2014)

Hat eigentlich mal jemand von euch das On One out of the box gewogen oder eine Teileliste mit Gewichten zu seinem individuellen Fatty angelegt?
Angegeben ist es ja mit 15,4kg und die verbauten Parts sind sicher nicht die allerschwersten, haben aber wohl alle ein paar Gramm zu viel auf den Hüften, was sich im Ganzen natürlich schnell summieren kann.

Hat On One die Gewichtsangabe vielleicht doch etwas zu optimistisch angegeben oder habe ich mir von meinen "Tuning"maßnahmen zu viel versprochen? Meines bewegt sich so bei 14,1kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (11. Februar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich mal jemand von euch das On One out of the box gewogen oder eine Teileliste mit Gewichten zu seinem individuellen Fatty angelegt?
> Angegeben ist es ja mit 15,4kg und die verbauten Parts sind sicher nicht die allerschwersten, haben aber wohl alle ein paar Gramm zu viel auf den Hüften, was sich im Ganzen natürlich schnell summieren kann.
> 
> Hat On One die Gewichtsangabe vielleicht doch etwas zu optimistisch angegeben oder habe ich mir von meinen "Tuning"maßnahmen zu viel versprochen? Meines bewegt sich so bei 14,1kg.



meins wog ca. 16.2 mit der Lev Stütze.
Nach dem umbauen bin ich jetzt mit der Forca Stütze bei 14,6kg


----------



## scylla (11. Februar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Hat On One die Gewichtsangabe vielleicht doch etwas zu optimistisch angegeben oder habe ich mir von meinen "Tuning"maßnahmen zu viel versprochen? Meines bewegt sich so bei 14,1kg.



Wenn du Ideen suchst, dann poste doch mal deine Teileliste, da hat sicher noch jemand Ideen.

Wobei ich knappe 14kg ja schon sehr gut finde. Meins dümpelt grad mit Lou, 27TPI Nate und der Dropper Stütze bei irgendwas knapp über 15kg rum.


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Februar 2014)

Danke euch! Also sind die angegeben 15,4kg selbst ohne Pedale und in Größe S eher fraglich.

Ich bin noch nicht ganz durch mit der Liste, aber ich kann sie nach Abschluss sehr gern mal posten oder ins Album stellen.
Mir ging´s weniger um den Weight Weenie-Gedanken als vielmehr um sinnvolles Optimieren des Bikes. Es soll ja dennoch was aushalten. Ich hatte mich wegen der geringen Differenz nur echt gewundert!

Die Gewichte sind ja trotz versenkbarer Stütze oder dicker Reifen super!


----------



## jmr-biking (11. Februar 2014)

Also meins in Größe L kratzt mit 15,9 kg grad so an der 16 kg Grenze. Wenn ich die Carbon Gabel drin hab, dann hänge ich es nochmal an die Waage. 

Das Foto von mir sollte ja nicht die "Verarbeitungsmängel" zeigen. Aber scylla hat schon recht. An den Ausfallenden und an der Bremsaufnahmen ist die Verarbeitung nicht so schon. Auch an der Gabelkrone hab ich einen keinen Makel. Versuche das mal zu fotografieren. 
Heute mittag ist Bastelstunden und die Gabel wird eingebaut. Bin mal gespannt...


----------



## criscross (11. Februar 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> meins wog ca. 16.2 mit der Lev Stütze.
> Nach dem umbauen bin ich jetzt mit der Forca Stütze bei 14,6kg



da hab ich doch glatt 600gr unterschlagen...
hab ja vorm ersten wiegen die Fatty Schläuche gegen Conti FR. getauscht, dann wären es also 16,8 kg mit der Lev und Pedalen gewesen .....


----------



## scylla (11. Februar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Danke euch! Also sind die angegeben 15,4kg selbst ohne Pedale und in Größe S eher fraglich.



nö, halte ich durchaus für realistisch. Ich hab nicht die allerleichtesten aber schon sinnvoll leichte Teile drangeschraubt, und war anfangs mit normaler Stütze und dem O-O LRS+Reifen auch bei 15,x kg.
Am meisten kann man beim Fatty glaub am LRS und Reifen+Schläuchen rausholen, Carbongabel hast du ja auch schon.
(Du hast deinen LRS ja auch gelöchert meine ich? Wird also eh nicht lange dauern bis du dir einen neuen gönnen darfst )
Carbonlenker bringt nicht nur auf der Waage was, sondern auch in Sachen Komfort und Dauerhaltbarkeit (oh weia, jetzt gibt's gleich Haue, ich geh schonmal in Deckung *duck*).
Meine Atlas Kurbel ist halt ein Brummer. Da bringen die neuen SRAM Kurbeln sicher noch was an Gewicht.
Die ganzen kleineren Anbauteile wie Schaltung und Bremsen machen zwar auch Mist, wie Kleinvieh das halt so an sich hat, aber bringen trotzdem in Summe nicht ganz so viel.


----------



## Bumble (11. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Carbonlenker bringt nicht nur auf der Waage was, sondern auch in Sachen Komfort und Dauerhaltbarkeit (oh weia, *jetzt gibt's gleich Haue*, ich geh schonmal in Deckung *duck*).



Von mir jedenfalls nicht, war ne super Investition das Syntace Teil


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Februar 2014)

Ok, überschlagen wir mal... 

15,4kg mit Stahlgabel:
- Carbongabel -700g
- Lochen der Felgen -340g
- Schläuche tauschen -600g

Und ich verwette meinen A...llerwertesten, dass die Teile wie Lenker, Stütze und Sattel auch schnell nochmal an die 300g ausmachen.


----------



## scylla (11. Februar 2014)

puh grad nochmal glück gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (11. Februar 2014)

So, für alle, die das Fatty mit einer Carbon-Gabel sehen wollten, hier nun eine kleine Bilder-Show:































15,22 kg, so wie es da steht. Zeit um es wieder dreckig zu machen...


----------



## criscross (11. Februar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich mal jemand von euch das On One out of the box gewogen oder eine Teileliste mit Gewichten zu seinem individuellen Fatty angelegt?
> Angegeben ist es ja mit 15,4kg und die verbauten Parts sind sicher nicht die allerschwersten, haben aber wohl alle ein paar Gramm zu viel auf den Hüften, was sich im Ganzen natürlich schnell summieren kann.
> 
> Hat On One die Gewichtsangabe vielleicht doch etwas zu optimistisch angegeben oder habe ich mir von meinen "Tuning"maßnahmen zu viel versprochen? Meines bewegt sich so bei 14,1kg.


 
hab mal gerade nen paar Fatty Teile auf die Waage gelegt, da kommt ganz schön was zusammen:

Avid DB3 Bremse 180/160 kompl. 1020gr
Sattel 276gr
Sattelstütze 288gr
Vorbau 60mm 146gr
Lenker 380gr.
Griffe 120gr.
Laufräder mit Felgenband vo/hi 1600/1800
Schlauch 600gr.
Kassette 380gr.


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Februar 2014)

Danke für die (hoffentlich nicht extra?) gemachte Arbeit! 

Ja, da schlummert fast überall ein wenig Winterfett in den kleinen Teilen. ..


----------



## criscross (11. Februar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Danke für die (hoffentlich nicht extra?) gemachte Arbeit!
> 
> . ..


 
doch...nur für dich


----------



## Bumble (11. Februar 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


>


Mir kommt bei dem Anblick grad so ne fixe Idee 
Man könnte ja den Fatty Rahmen mattschwarz pulvern und dann mit orangenen Paintball-Kugeln beschiessen, dann passts zur Gabel


----------



## stuhli (11. Februar 2014)

Nicht schlechteste Idee 
btw: die Carbongabel in weiss passt mir besser dran, obwohl ich auch ne schwarze bestellt hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (11. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Mir kommt bei dem Anblick grad so ne fixe Idee
> Man könnte ja den Fatty Rahmen mattschwarz pulvern und dann mit orangenen Paintball-Kugeln beschiessen, dann passts zur Gabel


 
da hätten unsere Förster bestimmt auch ihren Spaß dran


----------



## BigJohn (11. Februar 2014)

Ich finde die Gabel deutlich stimmiger als die Beargrease/Bearpaw. Ich finde aber auch die Saso ok.


----------



## flobukki (11. Februar 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> So, für alle, die das Fatty mit einer Carbon-Gabel sehen wollten, hier nun eine kleine Bilder-Show:
> 
> 15,22 kg, so wie es da steht. Zeit um es wieder dreckig zu machen...


 
bei mir werden die bilder nicht angezeigt. bei welchem hoster sind die?


----------



## Optimizer (11. Februar 2014)

Meine Fatty-Gabel SOLL am Montag gekommen sein. Das sagt die Paketverfolgung. Ich bin im Urlaub und bei der Nachbarschaft wurde nichts abgegeben....


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Februar 2014)

Hast du auch mal drüben bei @corra geklingelt? 

Spaß beiseite, der Paketdienst muss ja wissen, bei welchem Nachbarn das Paket abgegeben wurde.


----------



## scylla (11. Februar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Spaß beiseite, der Paketdienst muss ja wissen, bei welchem Nachbarn das Paket abgegeben wurde.



Meinst du wirklich?
Mir haben sie allen Ernstes mal ein Paket beim "Nachbarn" der Packstation am Bahnhof abgegeben. Leider konnte die nebenan wohnende Trambahn meine Frage zum Verbleib meines Pakets nur mit einem unmöglich zu interpretierenden Schnauben beantworten 
Das war aber DHL.

Aber jetzt bitte nicht schon wieder die Paketdienst-Diskussion 

@Optimizer ich drück die Daumen, dass doch alles gut wird, wenn du aus dem Urlaub kommst. Evtl mal einen Nachbarn beauftragen, den Garten zu durchstöbern, vielleicht hat's der Paketbote einfach irgendwo hinters Haus gelegt und eine Unterschrift gefaked.


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Februar 2014)

Kommt wahrscheinlich auf den Dienst an. Bei DHL etwa habe ich immer eine Adresse stehen, kein kryptisches "beim Nachbarn"... hmmmm


----------



## jmr-biking (11. Februar 2014)

@Bumble : Die Idee mit dem matt schwarz pulvern ist mir heute morgen beim einbauen auch gekommen. Matt schwarz und Orange kommt sehr gut. 

@flobukki : Wenn alle die Bilder sehen, nur du nicht, dann solltest du mal deine Browser-Einstellungen überprüfen. Diese Bilder, sowie sämtliche Bilder aus meinem Tourtagebuch sind alle bei Picasa.

@Optimizer : Nein, ich schreibe jetzt nichts mehr über Paketdienste.


----------



## Optimizer (11. Februar 2014)

Bei mir hat laut Paketverfolgung jemand namens "Klein" das Paket angenommen. So jemanden gibt es in der Nachbarschaft nicht. Die DPD-Dame bei uns heißt allerdings so. Ich hoffe, dass sie das Paket nur gut versteckt hat. Sonst hat sie ein Problem.


----------



## flobukki (11. Februar 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @Bumble : Die Idee mit dem matt schwarz pulvern ist mir heute morgen beim einbauen auch gekommen. Matt schwarz und Orange kommt sehr gut.
> 
> @flobukki : Wenn alle die Bilder sehen, nur du nicht, dann solltest du mal deine Browser-Einstellungen überprüfen. Diese Bilder, sowie sämtliche Bilder aus meinem Tourtagebuch sind alle bei Picasa.
> 
> @Optimizer : Nein, ich schreibe jetzt nichts mehr über Paketdienste.


 
is ein firmencomputer, dürfte irgendwie gesperrt sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (11. Februar 2014)

@flobukki : Sorry, dann kann ich dir nicht helfen...

@Optimizer : Komisch, mein Paket kam mit Hermes.  Aber ich wollt ja nix mehr dazu schreiben. Was musst du auch in den Urlaub?


----------



## criscross (11. Februar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Bei mir hat laut Paketverfolgung jemand namens "Klein" das Paket angenommen. So jemanden gibt es in der Nachbarschaft nicht. Die DPD-Dame bei uns heißt allerdings so. Ich hoffe, dass sie das Paket nur gut versteckt hat. Sonst hat sie ein Problem.


 
wo wohnst du noch gleich ?


----------



## corra (11. Februar 2014)

ich habse nicht XD 

bei mir hat der dpd mann es montag doch tatsächlich bis ins büro geschaft  dafür gabs nen kaffe


----------



## corra (11. Februar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Bei mir hat laut Paketverfolgung jemand namens "Klein" das Paket angenommen. So jemanden gibt es in der Nachbarschaft nicht. Die DPD-Dame bei uns heißt allerdings so. Ich hoffe, dass sie das Paket nur gut versteckt hat. Sonst hat sie ein Problem.




hat sie auch ein fatty ???


----------



## BigJohn (11. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Mir kommt bei dem Anblick grad so ne fixe Idee
> Man könnte ja den Fatty Rahmen mattschwarz pulvern und dann mit orangenen Paintball-Kugeln beschiessen, dann passts zur Gabel


----------



## jmr-biking (11. Februar 2014)

Ne, dann doch nicht matt-schwarz. Oder der orange OnOne Schriftzug muss wieder drauf.


----------



## corra (11. Februar 2014)

pou mir gefiel die matt idee auch ganz gut bis das bild kam das schaut einfach nur grausig aus


----------



## schnellerpfeil (11. Februar 2014)

dertutnix schrieb:


> verstehe ich richtig: du hast dann die ware und das geld?


 
Wenn das wirklich so ist, wäre das mit das erbärmlichste, was man hier so lesen kann. Dumm trifft A...loch! Aber das wurde sicher nur falsch verstanden, gelle.


----------



## schnellerpfeil (11. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Mein nächstes Laufrad bekommt die 3fach konifizierten Sapim D-Light, war glaub mal ne spezielle Empfehlung von Schneller Pfeil oder vom Felix.


 
Die D-Light sind klasse Speichen. Verdrehen sich nicht so stark wie die Laser. Die ist auch stimmig konstruiert. Der Durchmesser im verjüngten Teil ist so groß wie der Kerndurchmesser des FG2 Gewinde. Wenn Du welche brauchst, ich habe die die in 1mm Abständen von 254-265


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Februar 2014)

Nabend!

Jetzt habe ich auch mal Bestell-/Versand-/Paketprobs.  
- Habe bisher immer direkt bei OnOne geordert, nicht bei Planet X, auch wenn das irgendwo, irgendwie alles eine Suppe ist. In Sachen Abwicklung und Lieferung waren die Jungs immer zügig.
Am Samstag habe ich einen Frame bei Planet X bestellt, da bei OnOne "out of Stock". Planet X hatte 12 Stk. an Lager laut Webshop.
Bis auf die automatische Email nach der Bestellung kein Reaktion. Hatte heute auch mal in meinem besten Schulenglisch nachgefragt...    Nix!
Kennt jemand was ähnliches von OnOne/ Planet X?


----------



## wartool (11. Februar 2014)

_Die antworten seit Wochen nichtmehr  - habe dasin nem anderen Fred auch schon gelesen und selbst auch die Erfahrung gemacht.
_
Apropos Erfahrung:
war eben beim hibike - leider haben die keinen Expander, der in die Fatty-Carbongabel passt... also spart euch Bestellungen dort... :-(


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Februar 2014)

schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Die D-Light sind klasse Speichen. Verdrehen sich nicht so stark wie die Laser. Die ist auch stimmig konstruiert. Der Durchmesser im verjüngten Teil ist so groß wie der Kerndurchmesser des FG2 Gewinde. Wenn Du welche brauchst, ich habe die die in 1mm Abständen von 254-265



Ich werde mich auch mal bei dir melden, bzw. mal vorbeikommen...

Gruss


----------



## Bumble (11. Februar 2014)

schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Wenn Du welche brauchst, ich habe die die in 1mm Abständen von 254-265



Danke dir, ich komm drauf zurück


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Februar 2014)

Die neue Gabel funktioniert ganz gut. Tourbericht gibt`s aber erst heute Abend...


----------



## McSlow (12. Februar 2014)

Bei mir ist erstmal nix mit Tour: Die nächste Diätstufe steht an:
inspiriert von 



hab ich mal losgelegt. Handbohrer geht aber gar nicht. Also meine schrottige Billigständerbohrmaschine aufgerüstet  ->




Hab auch schon mal angekört und ein testloch gebohrt, einwandfrei  hab mich jetzt für 35mm entschieden, da die Fattyfelge ziemlich dickes Alu hat, hab da wenig bedenken. Irgendeiner hat ja schon 40mm genommen, naja, das vieleicht doch nicht.... wird am WE fertiggemacht. Oranges Surly Rolling Darryl Felgenband ist seit heute auch da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (12. Februar 2014)

So ähnlich sah das bei mir auch aus und ging ruckzuck!  
Habe mich auch für 35mm entschieden, sonst lohnt die Arbeit fast nicht, wenn dann Felgenband dazukommt. 

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## criscross (12. Februar 2014)

bei mir gabs heute auch ne Rolle Oranges Felgenband, wiegt nur 50gr. ein Band


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. Februar 2014)

Grau hatte dir doch nicht so gefallen?
50g? Achso, weil du insgesamt 3 Lagen verwendest. Ich komme mit 34g pro Felge aus.


----------



## criscross (12. Februar 2014)

das silberne war auch ne Ecke dünner, 3 Lagen - 40 gr. / 2 Lagen Oranges 50gr


----------



## criscross (12. Februar 2014)

Lochfrass bei Felgen...


----------



## corra (12. Februar 2014)

wooow die silbernen dinger sehen ja mal sehr geil aus aber ob das hält in groben geläuf


----------



## Vighor (12. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Dann gibts beim Sixpack 2 Konen und man kann z.b. ne 1-1/8 *und* ne tapered Gabel bestücken und beliebig untereinander austauschen ? Wenn das so einfach ist, ne coole Sache


Wird wohl genu wie bei CaneCreek, Hope, Reset-Racing, CK .. so sein das du dein gewünschtes Mass kaufst und dann die andere Gröse extra dabei kaufst.
Bei EC49 unten passt tap


criscross schrieb:


> Lochfrass bei Felgen...


Der hat aber viel Material stehen gelassen fürs Ventil .. Da muss doch immer ne unwucht drin bleiben ..


----------



## BigJohn (13. Februar 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Wird wohl genu wie bei CaneCreek, Hope, Reset-Racing, CK .. so sein das du dein gewünschtes Mass kaufst und dann die andere Gröse extra dabei kaufst.
> Bei EC49 unten passt tap


Von Superstar Components gibts einen Steuersatz bei dem 2 Konen dabei sind. Leider aber immer nur in komischen Farben lieferbar.


Vighor schrieb:


> Der hat aber viel Material stehen gelassen fürs Ventil .. Da muss doch immer ne unwucht drin bleiben ..


Wieso? Gegenüber ist doch genauso viel stehen geblieben, damit gleicht es sich aus.


----------



## Bumble (13. Februar 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Wird wohl genu wie bei CaneCreek, Hope, Reset-Racing, CK .. so sein das du dein gewünschtes Mass kaufst und dann die andere Gröse extra dabei kaufst.
> Bei EC49 unten passt tap



Wo haste denn das rausgekramt, hab ich doch am Dienstag morgen direkt wieder gelöscht weils Blödsinn war was ich geschrieben habe !!!


----------



## scylla (13. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wo haste denn das rausgekramt, hab ich doch am Dienstag morgen direkt wieder gelöscht weils Blödsinn war was ich geschrieben habe !!!



falls du an so einem Steuersatz Interesse hast...
- der On-One Smoothie Mixer funktioniert genau so wie du in deinem "Blödsinn" beschrieben hast: Steuersatz mit auf tapered ausgelegten Lagern und dazu entweder einen Reduzierkonus für 1 1/8 Gabel oder einen normalen Konus für tapered Gabel.
- für Hope tapered Steuersätze gibt's einen Adapter, den man auf eine 1 1/8 Gabel aufschlagen kann: http://www.bike24.de/1.php?product=...8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,112;mid=222;lang=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vighor (13. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wo haste denn das rausgekramt, hab ich doch am Dienstag morgen direkt wieder gelöscht weils Blödsinn war was ich geschrieben habe !!!


hmm, das hatte ich mal getipped um zu posten und dann gecanceled. Danach stand das 3 tage lang in dem weissen Kasten unterm hread und irgentwie wurden meine 3 Versuche es zu löschen von der Software ignoriert


----------



## Bumble (13. Februar 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> hmm, das hatte ich mal getipped um zu posten und dann gecanceled. Danach stand das 3 tage lang in dem weissen Kasten unterm hread und irgentwie wurden meine 3 Versuche es zu löschen von der Software ignoriert


Jetzt wo du es sagst, das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, einmal getippt brennt sich das förmlich fest und taucht immer wieder auf 
Also immer aufpassen mit spontanen emotionalen Ausbrüchen die man dann doch nicht abschickt weil man sich beim tippen bereits abreagiert hat , die werden heimlich registriert und wenn man kurz nicht aufpasst, schwuppdiwupp ab die Post


----------



## scylla (13. Februar 2014)

Das ist die Freudsche-Vertipper-Funktion 

oder wie wartool sagen würde: beim Fatbiken zählen nur harte Fakten (Löschen gilt nicht)


----------



## Optimizer (13. Februar 2014)

Macht jemand von euch Geocaching? Also meine OnOne Carbon Gabel findet ihr unter der GC4711815 bzw. den Koordinaten....

Spass beiseite: Die Lieferung ist aufgetaucht. Das Paket lag unterm Tisch auf der Terrasse. Der DPD-Postbote ist tatsächlich einmal komplett ums ganze Haus geschlappt mitten durch den matschigen, noch nicht fertigen Garten durch....


----------



## scylla (13. Februar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Macht jemand von euch Geocaching? Also meine OnOne Carbon Gabel findet ihr unter der GC4711815 bzw. den Koordinaten....
> 
> Spass beiseite: Die Lieferung ist aufgetaucht. Das Paket lag unterm Tisch auf der Terrasse. Der DPD-Postbote ist tatsächlich einmal komplett ums ganze Haus geschlappt mitten durch den matschigen, noch nicht fertigen Garten durch....



Ommmmmmmm 
Alles ist gut, die Gabel ist da und was man nicht ändern kann...


----------



## Dutshlander (13. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> damit gleicht es sich aus.


aber nur wenn dort auch´n ventil rein kommt


----------



## Optimizer (14. Februar 2014)

Das Baby ist raus....


----------



## scylla (14. Februar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Das Baby ist raus....



du sprichst in Rätseln 
Hast du deiner Frau vor 9 Monaten ein Geschenk zu Valentinstag gemacht?... und was hat das mit Fatbikes zu tun...?


----------



## Optimizer (14. Februar 2014)

Das OnOne Baby Fatty ist bestellbar....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corra (14. Februar 2014)

hä baby fatty link bitte


----------



## Optimizer (14. Februar 2014)

Vorerst nur bei planet x US:

http://www.planet-x-usa.com/product-p/cboobfatx52.htm


----------



## BigJohn (14. Februar 2014)

Ich habs bisher nur auf der US-Seite gesehen, auf der europäischen fehlt es.
http://www.planet-x-usa.com/product-p/buoobfat.htm
http://www.planet-x-usa.com/product-p/cboobfatx52.htm


----------



## Bumble (14. Februar 2014)

Welche Zielgruppe soll denn damit angesprochen werden ?


----------



## BigJohn (14. Februar 2014)

steht doch da. kleinere Fahrer und alles was so in richtung street/trial-mäßige richtung geht. Ich wette in den USa statten sie ihre Kinder damit aus


----------



## Bumble (14. Februar 2014)

Sorry, habs garnet ganz gelesen 

Leuchtet mir trotzdem nicht so recht ein, warum ein kleinerer Fahrer nicht nur nen 26Zoll Fatbike "S"-Rahmen fahren sollte, sondern gleich noch auf einige Vorzüge der "richtigen" Monsterpellen verzichten sollte indem er sich für 24Zoll-Fat entscheidet 
Reicht denn ein kleiner Fatbike Rahmen nicht aus um z.b. nen 160cm Fahrer zu bedienen ? 

Für Kinder könnt ich mir das Ding dann schon vorstellen, fragt sich nur wer das dann wirklich kauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (14. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Sorry, habs garnet ganz gelesen
> 
> Leuchtet mir trotzdem nicht so recht ein, warum ein kleinerer Fahrer nicht nur nen 26Zoll Fatbike "S"-Rahmen fahren sollte, sondern gleich noch auf einige Vorzüge der "richtigen" Monsterpellen verzichten sollte indem er sich für 24Zoll-Fat entscheidet
> Reicht denn ein kleiner Fatbike Rahmen nicht aus um z.b. nen 160cm Fahrer zu bedienen ?
> ...



Ich denk mal, damit sind eher Leute gemeint, die so klein sind, dass ein S (16'') Rahmen nimmer passt. Grad unter dem weiblichen Publikum gibt's da doch einige, die wirklich Probleme haben nen passenden Rahmen zu finden, und dementsprechend auch mit den großen Laufrädern nicht mehr klar kämen. Irgendwo gehen dann halt auch mal die Proportionen flöten.
Aber ich glaub trotzdem nicht, dass das Ding große Stückzahlen erreichen wird. Läuft eher unter "Spielerei".

PS: gewöhnungsbedürftig mit dem neuen Avatar


----------



## Bumble (14. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> PS: gewöhnungsbedürftig mit dem neuen Avatar



War mal Zeit für was Neues


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Für Kinder könnt ich mir das Ding dann schon vorstellen, fragt sich nur wer das dann wirklich kauft.



Da kennst du aber die Fatbiker auf mtbr nicht. Seit der Ankündigung drehen die fast ab, dass ihre Kinder bald auf einem passenden Fatbike mit auf Tour können!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> War mal Zeit für was Neues



Bin erstmal erschrocken...   



'NABEND in die Runde..


----------



## Bumble (14. Februar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Da kennst du aber die Fatbiker auf mtbr nicht. Seit der Ankündigung drehen die fast ab, dass ihre Kinder bald auf einem passenden Fatbike mit auf Tour können!


----------



## Bumble (14. Februar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bin erstmal erschrocken...


Falls du nähere Infos brauchst, schau mal in den Mucke Thread


----------



## BigJohn (14. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Falls du nähere Infos brauchst, schau mal in den Mucke Thread


Und ich konnte nicht mal rausfinden wer das auf deinem alten Bildchen war


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Falls du nähere Infos brauchst, schau mal in den Mucke Thread



Ich hatte da noch nicht reingeschaut, aber dachte sofort an genau eine Person..... und hatte Recht!


----------



## Bumble (14. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Und ich konnte nicht mal rausfinden wer das auf deinem alten Bildchen war


Das alte Avatar ? Tom Waits natürlich


----------



## BigJohn (15. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Das alte Avatar ? Tom Waits natürlich


Naja man kann nicht alles wissen. Nicht jeder macht es seinem Gegenüber so einfach wie ich. Jetzt müsst ich in diesem Zuge nur noch unauffällig an die vermutlich offensichtlichen Infos zu Flos Avatarbildchen kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (15. Februar 2014)

Das klären wir dann auch im Muckethread, Jonas!


----------



## zoomer (15. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Nicht jeder macht es seinem Gegenüber so einfach wie ich.



Töröhhhhhh - oder ?


----------



## stuhli (15. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Das alte Avatar ? Tom Waits natürlich


Du hast Tom Waits weggemacht......Schande 
Oder besser gesagt Shane in you.


----------



## BigJohn (15. Februar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Das klären wir dann auch im Muckethread, Jonas!


Die Nasen kommen mir alle bekannt vor, nur fehlt mir das letzte Quäntchen um sie zuzuordnen.


----------



## McSlow (15. Februar 2014)

So,
es ist vollbracht:



Gelöchert, geschliffen, entgratet und die Kante neu lackiert. Macht für beide  Felgen -430gr. - und das da wo's am meisten ausmacht 

Lack muss noch trocknen, dann kommt wieder alles zusammen 

Warn alles in allem etwa 4 Stunden arbeit.


----------



## SirQuickly (16. Februar 2014)

Hab grad gesehen das der Gewinner von Rovaniemi 150 auch aufm OnOne Fatbike unterwegs ist....

Gratulation Rene


----------



## Lotte.2000 (16. Februar 2014)

Danke . Bericht folgt.

es grüßt René


----------



## corra (16. Februar 2014)

McSlow schrieb:


> So,
> es ist vollbracht:
> 
> 
> ...




wie gross sind die löcher ? meint ihr das hällt bei meinen 135 kilo


----------



## Optimizer (16. Februar 2014)

Ihr lieben Leute mit der Plastegabel....passt dieses Teil hier? Steht mal 28.6x23 drauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (16. Februar 2014)

Hut bzw. Helm ab René


----------



## McSlow (16. Februar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ihr lieben Leute mit der Plastegabel....passt dieses Teil hier? Steht mal 28.6x23 drauf...


Nein! hab ich da, passt nicht.zu dick. Der FSA passt, der Carbon TI x-plug passt auch. Mir sind grad n paar von denen durch die hände gegangen, da der bei meinem steuersatz vom rennrad dabei war ( dort aber von funworks gelabelt) und eben der x-plug. habs am abgeschnittenen Rohrstück getestet...


----------



## Optimizer (16. Februar 2014)

McSlow schrieb:


> Nein! hab ich da, passt nicht.zu dick. Der FSA passt, der Carbon TI x-plug passt auch. Mir sind grad n paar von denen durch die hände gegangen, da der bei meinem steuersatz vom rennrad dabei war ( dort aber von funworks gelabelt) und eben der x-plug. habs am abgeschnittenen Rohrstück getestet...


Danke für die Info!


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Februar 2014)

Den Carbon-ti hab ich verbaut. Hat sehr gut funktioniert und hält bombenfest.


----------



## oli_muenchen (16. Februar 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> Hut bzw. Helm ab René


Hab es auch grad gesehen. Tolle Leistung!

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire SV mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigJohn (16. Februar 2014)

Und letztes Jahr hat noch der Typ gewonnen, der in Tschechien sein eigenes Fatbike vertreibt. Für mich ist das Proof of Concept für das Fatty und natürlich Lotte.2000!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (16. Februar 2014)

naja, ehrlich gesagt, glaube ich eher, dass es am Fahrer lag  ... war ja ein heiß umkämpftes Rennen, lagen lange beieinander und Rene hat den Adventure Cyclist Toni Lund geschlagen - eine bemerkenswerte außerordentliche Leistung - aber auch jeder der da antritt und ins Ziel kommt (egal ob Bike, zu Fuß oder mit Ski)


----------



## SirQuickly (16. Februar 2014)

War wohl ne ziemlich enge Kiste zum Schluss.Peter Nylund schreibt in seinem Blog das Toni wohl kurz vorm Ziel verkehrt abgebogen ist und kam dann knapp nach dem Sieger ins Ziel.
Geile Sache in jedem Fall-ich freu mich auf Rene´s Bericht....
Kann mich nur anschliessen-Helm ab vor der Leistung


----------



## BigJohn (16. Februar 2014)

Woher habt ihr denn die Infos? Wart ihr dort? Ich seh noch nicht mal die Ergebnisse für 2014 irgendwo.


----------



## SirQuickly (16. Februar 2014)

http://www.yetirides.com/

Toni Lund hat auch einen schönen Blog

http://www.tonilund.fi/

Der Rest steht auf Facebook.....die haben relativ zeitnah Ergebnisse und Fotos hochgeladen.


----------



## oli_muenchen (16. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Woher habt ihr denn die Infos? Wart ihr dort? Ich seh noch nicht mal die Ergebnisse für 2014 irgendwo.


Facebook .... : Rovaniemi 150

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire SV mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## McSlow (16. Februar 2014)

Der schöne Teppich im Hotelzimmer! Wenn das die Putzfrau sieht 
Im ernst: Gratulation, reife Leistung!

Ich hab währenddessen mal wieder zusammengeschraubt:




Achja: wie im Bild: 14.9kg. (ist ein 20 Zoll) Und ich hab hier noch nen bequemen 150gr Sellesattel und ne 200gr Stütze rumliegen, dann sinds so 14.6kg.


----------



## softlurch (16. Februar 2014)

Sehr schön. Würd mich freuen, das Sportgerät und den Fahrer mal in freier Wildbahn zu treffen - vermutlich am ehesten auf den kalchtrails?


----------



## McSlow (16. Februar 2014)

Ja, gerne aber auch Steinbrüchlein oder ähnliches. vieleicht kann man mal was ausmachen. Bist du auch ab und an auf den Kalchtrails unterwegs? ( Bekannte meinte letztens "du, da hat noch einer so'n komisches Fahrrad wie du" *g* -  die joggt da immer)


----------



## softlurch (16. Februar 2014)

Ja, ab und an. Meistens aber Steinbrüchlein. Wenn ich (mit)fahre stehts meist im Nürnberger Fred. Icg sag dir nächstes mal Bescheid. Cya ..


----------



## Ampelhasser (16. Februar 2014)

Nachdem die Expander Suche endlich erfolgreich war, konnte ich auch die Gabel montieren. Endlich sieht der Übergang Steuerrohr / Gabel richtig fluffig aus.







@Lotte.2000 : Glückwunsch, das ist echt eine super Leistung!

Ampel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (16. Februar 2014)

Und ich !

Ich fahr ab jetzt wieder falsch herum 
Also die Bremsen - englisch/motorrädisch.


Genau ein halbes Jahr hab ich es nun ausprobiert, im US DOT Standard,
Vorderbremse links. Aber es macht einfach keinen Sinn.


Ich war schon soweit dass selbst Schreckbremsungen kein Problem
mehr waren - aber es hat sich einfach nie richtig angefühlt oder
gar Spass gemacht. Das gefühlvollere Hinterradbremsen hat mir doch
nicht so viel gebracht. 


Tschüss ihr schöner verlegten Züge,
tschüss ihr montierfertige, seitenrichtige, neuen Bremsensets ... 

Ab heute wird zurrrück gebaut !


(Nur noch 3 Räder sind noch verkehrt rum)


----------



## Bumble (17. Februar 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich fahr ab jetzt wieder falsch herum
> Also die Bremsen - englisch/motorrädisch.



Als ehemaliger Motorradfahrer hab ich mir das auch schon oft überlegt, da ist Vorderbremse Rechts einfach noch im Kopf verankert.
Vielleicht bekomme ich dann mit Vorderbremse Rechts die Kiste zum Umsetzen besser auf aufs Vorderrad, das sind bei mir immer nur so peinliche kleine Lupfer/Hüpfer, mit echten Umsetzen hat das nix zu tun 
Auf der anderen Seite, hab ich bissl Schiss vorm Vorne Überbremsen, da gehts dann recht schnell übers Vorderrad, da steh ich net so drauf.


----------



## scylla (17. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Als ehemaliger Motorradfahrer hab ich mir das auch schon oft überlegt, da ist Vorderbremse Rechts einfach noch im Kopf verankert.
> Vielleicht bekomme ich dann mit Vorderbremse Rechts die Kiste zum Umsetzen besser auf aufs Vorderrad, das sind bei mir immer nur so peinliche kleine Lupfer/Hüpfer, mit echten Umsetzen hat das nix zu tun
> Auf der anderen Seite, hab ich bissl Schiss vorm Vorne Überbremsen, da gehts dann recht schnell übers Vorderrad, da steh ich net so drauf.



Du sollst auch keinen Stoppie machen, sonst schimpft aju wieder 

@Lotte.2000 Glückwunsch zu der super Leistung


----------



## Bumble (17. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Du sollst auch keinen Stoppie machen, sonst schimpft aju wieder



Stoppie ist erlaubt, der schimpft nur bei blockiertem Hinterrrad, da gibts dann den hier


----------



## scylla (17. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> da gibts dann den hier



also besser Helm anlassen


----------



## zoomer (17. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Vielleicht bekomme ich dann mit Vorderbremse Rechts die Kiste zum Umsetzen besser auf aufs Vorderrad, das sind bei mir immer nur so peinliche kleine Lupfer/Hüpfer, mit echten Umsetzen hat das nix zu tun



Das ging inzwischen auch mit Links einigermassen, aber nie so kontrolliert wie
damals mit Rechts. Je nach Bremse braucht es doch schon so viel Handkraft mit
der Linken Hand dass ich da nicht mehr im kontrollierten Bereich lag.

Die Abstriche beim Vorderradbremsen waren, auch nach 6 monatiger Gewöhnung,
für mich schwerwiegender als der Gewinn an Kontrolle hinten. 
(Allerdings hab ich inzwischen endlich erfahren wie viel Bremspotential im Gelände
 allein das Hinterrad hat - wenn man es mal nicht ständig in supermotomanier durch
 die Vorderradbremse entlastet. Deshalb verstehe ich die hinten Rechtsbremser nun
 auch etwas besser)





Bumble schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite, hab ich bissl Schiss vorm Vorne Überbremsen, da gehts dann recht schnell übers Vorderrad, da steh ich net so drauf.



Bei krampfhaften Schreckbremsungen reicht die Kraft der linken Hand in der Regel
auch mit der schlechtesten Bremse aus um über den Lenker zu gehen. 
Da scheint mir die Hoffnung auf etwas mehr Gefühl beim Bremsen sinvoller.

Deswegen hab ich in letzter Zeit ständig darauf achten müssen dass ich immer nur
den Zeigefinger an der linken Bremse hab. Und so langsam hatte sich beim Roller
tatsächlich doch ein Bremskoordinationsproblem eingeschlichen.


----------



## Vighor (17. Februar 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich in letzter Zeit ständig darauf achten müssen dass ich immer nur
> den Zeigefinger an der linken Bremse hab. Und so langsam hatte sich beim Roller
> tatsächlich doch ein Bremskoordinationsproblem eingeschlichen.


Ein Finger reicht bei ner guten Bremse auch um über den Lenker zu gehen


----------



## Bumble (17. Februar 2014)

Ich hatte, außer mal am Gardasee, noch nie mehr als einen Finger an der Bremse. 

Werd wohl demnächst mal umbauen, sicher verbessern sich dann meine Umsetzkünste schlagartig


----------



## zoomer (17. Februar 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Ein Finger reicht bei ner guten Bremse auch um über den Lenker zu gehen



Mit meiner Hayes Billig Stroker war ich da am Fatty auf der sicheren Seite 
Da musste man schon mit beiden Händen ziehen.

Die SLX am AMS war, seit sie eingefahren ist, mit ein Grund die Falschbremserei
wieder sein zu lassen. Aber jetzt hat es sich ja bald wieder erledigt.
Wenn die linke Hand jetzt mal krampft ist der Schaden wieder überschaubar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (17. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Werd wohl demnächst mal umbauen, sicher verbessern sich dann meine Umsetzkünste schlagartig




Nicht dass sich dass jetzt so angehört hat als ob ich das drauf hätte.
Es ging nur mit Links noch schlechter.

Ein Versuch lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Rechts macht für Rechtshänder
m.M.n. einfach mehr Sinn.


----------



## Bumble (17. Februar 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Rechts macht für Rechtshänder
> m.M.n. einfach mehr Sinn.



Genau das versuch ich rauszufinden.

Wenns schief geht, bekommst entweder die Rechnung von meinem Fahrtechnikseminar oder meine Krankenhausrechnung


----------



## scylla (17. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich hatte, außer mal am Gardasee, noch nie mehr als einen Finger an der Bremse.
> 
> Werd wohl demnächst mal umbauen, sicher verbessern sich dann meine Umsetzkünste schlagartig



Aber bitte mit ausreichend Vorlaufzeit vor dem Übungs-Termin, oder entsprechend danach... durch ungewohnte Bremseinstellung auf ner Treppe übern Lenker zu gehen halte ich für relativ suboptimal hinsichtlich des Gesundheitszustands 

@zoomer
alles Gewöhnungssache mit dem Links- oder Rechtsbremsen. Ich kenn's nicht anders (nie ein Mopped besessen) und könnte wahrscheinlich daher mit Rechts die Vorderradbremse gar nicht mehr sinnvoll dosieren. Wenn man ein motorisiertes Zweirad fährt macht's aber schon Sinn, auch am Unmotorisierten alles beim Gewohnten zu lassen.


----------



## zoomer (17. Februar 2014)

Versuchs doch mal 

Vielleicht sind Frauen aber auch insgesamt motorisch ausgeglichener
und nicht so linksrechtsfixiert ....



scylla schrieb:


> Aber bitte mit ausreichend Vorlaufzeit vor dem Übungs-Termin, oder entsprechend danach... durch ungewohnte Bremseinstellung auf ner Treppe übern Lenker zu gehen halte ich für relativ suboptimal hinsichtlich des Gesundheitszustands




Das sehe ich auch so.


----------



## oli_muenchen (17. Februar 2014)

Ich gebe Fahrtechniksemainare und merke immer wieder, dass manche gar nicht wissen, welche Bremse für vorne und welche für hinten ist. Die bremsen einfach. Von daher ist es gerade Anfängern leichter zu vermitteln, dass rechts die Schaltung hinten ist - und die Bremse auch.

Für mich ist das auch logischer.


----------



## zoomer (17. Februar 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Ich gebe Fahrtechniksemainare und merke immer wieder, dass manche gar nicht wissen, welche Bremse für vorne und welche für hinten ist. Die bremsen einfach. Von daher ist es gerade Anfängern leichter zu vermitteln, dass rechts die Schaltung hinten ist - und die Bremse auch.
> 
> Für mich ist das auch logischer.




Das befürchte ich auch. Vielleicht sind 80+% noch konservativ geschätzt.
Deswegen sind schwächelnde Bremsen die blockierende Räder oder gar
Überschläge komplett ausschliessen wahrscheinlich bei den normalen
Gelegenheitsfahrern die bessere Wahl.

Kann auch nachvollziehen dass das in dem Stadium eine sehr hilfreiche
Eselsbrücke ist. Von diesen Anfängerkursen bis zum Stolperbiken ist ja
zum Glück noch Zeit und Lernkurve übrig.

Bin aber der Meinung dass Vorne=Rechts für den Grossteil trotzdem
die sinnvollere Variante wäre.
Der Standard, wie er ist, eher zufällig kam*** und sich die Meisten einfach
daran gewöhnt haben und "trotzdem" ganz gut damit leben können.



***
Ich behaupte mal ganz frech,
wir Deutschen konnten auf dem Rad schon immer beidhändig Handzeichen
geben, hatten traditionell die Bremse hinten per Rücktritt und vorne per Hand,
rechts.
Die Amerikaner geben das Signal zum Anhalten und "blinken" rechts/links immer
nur mit dem linken Arm (!) weil sie sonst vielleicht umfallen würden wenn sie den
Lenker mit der linken Hand bedienen würden. 
Und dann ist die verbleibende Bremse, die risikolosere und schwächere Hinterbremse
damit sie einhändig nicht den Lenker verreissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (17. Februar 2014)

Ich bin vermutlich 10x öfter mit dem Motorrad, als mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs. Umstellung ist kein Problem, weiß echt nicht was ihr da habt.


----------



## zoomer (17. Februar 2014)

Das hab ich auch schon öfters gehört.

Ich hab's aber nicht hinbekommen


----------



## aemkei77 (17. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich bin vermutlich 10x öfter mit dem Motorrad, als mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs. Umstellung ist kein Problem, weiß echt nicht was ihr da habt.



Für mich gehörts am Motorad (mittlerweile nur mehr modern vespa, die hat links auch ne bremse) englisch und am Fahrrad umgekehrt. 
Wenn man mir eins von den beiden vertauscht dann lieg ich. Bei einem E-bike könnt ich durcheinanderkommen...


----------



## softlurch (17. Februar 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch schon öfters gehört.
> 
> Ich hab's aber nicht hinbekommen


Wahrscheinlich, weil man auf dem Fatty sitzend gar nicht recht bemerkt, auf welchem Gefährt man unterwegs ist (Zitat Passanten: Das hat ja Reifen wie n Motorrad) 

bin ich froh, dass ich nur Fahrrad fahr ...


----------



## Bumble (19. Februar 2014)

Na also, geht doch  BFL auf OneOne Felge
Sollte auch mit ner RD noch funktionieren.

Damit wäre meine unholy Rolling Darryl leider doch nicht mehr abzugeben, sorry.


----------



## criscross (19. Februar 2014)

meine Nates sind auf der RD 5mm breiter geworden, auf der ON ONE Felge 95mm, auf der RD 100mm !


----------



## Bumble (19. Februar 2014)

Obwohl die RD nur 7mm breiter ist als die OnOne ? 75mm zu 82mm ?


----------



## BigJohn (19. Februar 2014)

Die OnOne Felge müsste 70mm haben


----------



## Bumble (19. Februar 2014)

Ah okay, dann muss ich umdenken, dann wirds mit dem BFL auf RD arg eng. 

Vielleicht kann man Alu ja wenigstens son ganz kleines bisschen biegen.


----------



## criscross (19. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die OnOne Felge müsste 70mm haben


 genau !
aus dem Grund hab ich mich auch gegen eine leichte ML entschieden,
darauf wäre mir der Reifen nicht mehr Fatt genug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lotte.2000 (19. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Na also, geht doch  BFL auf OneOne Felge
> Sollte auch mit ner RD noch funktionieren.
> 
> Damit wäre meine unholy Rolling Darryl leider doch nicht mehr abzugeben, sorry.



Gut zu wissen, hab in Rovaniemi 2 BFL für meinen 1. Platz bekommen.


----------



## scylla (19. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Na also, geht doch  BFL auf OneOne Felge
> Sollte auch mit ner RD noch funktionieren.
> 
> Damit wäre meine unholy Rolling Darryl leider doch nicht mehr abzugeben, sorry.



ich revidiere hiermit meine Aussage: BFL auf RD dürfte NICHT gehen!
Bei breiteren Reifen macht die Felge einen noch größeren Unterschied. Bei meinem Lou waren's von On-One Felge auf RD glaub satte 10mm.


----------



## Bumble (19. Februar 2014)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, hab in Rovaniemi 2 BFL für meinen 1. Platz bekommen.


Ich hab nix dagegen wenn du es mal testest und davon berichtest. Gerne auch auf ner RD, wenn eine zur Hand. 



scylla schrieb:


> ich revidiere hiermit meine Aussage: BFL auf RD dürfte NICHT gehen!


Da ich ne RD und nen BFL da habe kann ich es zumindest mal ausmessen und anhalten wenn der Fatty Rahmen da ist. Glaub aber auch dass das eng wird.


----------



## Bumble (20. Februar 2014)

Könnte mir bitte jemand die Breite der Fatty Ausfallenden ausmessen, bitte ganz genau 

Das Aussenmaß bei eingebauter 170mm Nabe würd mir auch reichen, kann ich mir dann ja ausrechnen. 

Dankeschön schonmal vorab.


----------



## criscross (20. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Könnte mir bitte jemand die Breite der Fatty Ausfallenden ausmessen, bitte ganz genau
> 
> Das Aussenmaß bei eingebauter 170mm Nabe würd mir auch reichen, kann ich mir dann ja ausrechnen.
> 
> Dankeschön schonmal vorab.


 
innenbreite 170mm


----------



## Bumble (20. Februar 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> innenbreite 170mm


Ich wusste dass ich mich auf euch verlassen kann


----------



## scylla (20. Februar 2014)

evtl wäre das Wort "Dicke" statt "Breite" weniger missverständlich 
Ich würd's dir ja messen, wenn ich denn ein Messobjekt hätte


----------



## Bumble (20. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> evtl wäre das Wort "Dicke" statt "Breite" weniger missverständlich



Okay, einverstanden, wobei auch da sicher einige was andres drunter verstehn.
Wenn man von Hinten drauf guggt die Breite, von der Seite gesehn die Dicke. 
Halt Stopp, "Materialstärke des Ausfallendes" ist perfekt, oder ?


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Februar 2014)

Ich geh mal messen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (20. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Okay, einverstanden, wobei auch da sicher einige was andres drunter verstehn.
> Wenn man von Hinten drauf guggt die Breite, von der Seite gesehn die Dicke.
> Halt Stopp, "Materialstärke des Ausfallendes" ist perfekt, oder ?


 
10mm


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Februar 2014)

9 mm auf der Antriebsseite und 9,5 mm auf der Seite der Bremse:


----------



## Bumble (20. Februar 2014)

Vielen herzlichen Dank


----------



## scylla (20. Februar 2014)

drehst du dir eine 10mm Schraubachse?


----------



## Bumble (20. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> drehst du dir eine 10mm Schraubachse?



Yep, wenn ich keine passende bekomme, wird eine angefertigt.

Der Alutech Jürgen hat eine mit 181mm im Programm, das ist zu kurz, er schaut aber mal nach ob er was findet, cooler Service.


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Februar 2014)

Was kann eine Schraubachse eigentlich, was ein Hope-Spanner nicht kann, wenn ich mal so rotzfrech fragen darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (20. Februar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Was kann eine Schraubachse eigentlich, was ein Hope-Spanner nicht kann, wenn ich mal so rotzfrech fragen darf?



Sollte stabiler/steifer sein und damit auch weniger anfällig gegen Verrutschen

@Bumble
wenn du eine "fertige" Umbaulösung für die Hope Nabe und eine Schraubachse aufgetrieben bekommst, wäre ich da nicht ganz uninteressiert, mich an die Idee dranzuhängen. Also bitte schön dokumentieren


----------



## Bumble (20. Februar 2014)

@FlowinFlo 
Das Thema gabs bei X12 anfangs auch, ich find ne Steckachse/Schraubachse einfach viel vertrauenserweckender, sinnvoller und auch technisch schöner gelöst als ein Schnellspanner.

@scylla 
Sorry, die Hope hab ich grad noch garnet eingeplant, bin am überlegen ne DT Nabe ins Fatty zu verpflanzen, Zahnscheiben sind halt schon geiler.


----------



## zoomer (20. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Das Thema gabs bei X12 anfangs auch, ich find ne Steckachse/Schraubachse einfach viel vertrauenserweckender, sinnvoller und auch technisch schöner gelöst als ein Schnellspanner.








Bumble schrieb:


> Sorry, die Hope hab ich grad noch garnet eingeplant, bin am überlegen ne DT Nabe ins Fatty zu verpflanzen, Zahnscheiben sind halt schon geiler.



Die Ratsche hat doch "Tune" auch (und Specialized ?) ....


----------



## Bumble (20. Februar 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Die Ratsche hat doch "Tune" auch (und Specialized ?) ....



Tune ist unbezahlbar, von Speci hab ich noch nix einzeln gesehn und für DT hab ich das Zeug zuhause rumliegen und kann den Service machen, das ist halt verlockend.


----------



## zoomer (20. Februar 2014)

Stimmt, der Preis hat ja auch noch eine Bedeutung 

So ne 350er in 170 würde mir schon gefallen.
Ich mag die Ratschen auch gerne.

Oder was von Acros.


----------



## scylla (20. Februar 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Die Ratsche hat doch "Tune" auch (und Specialized ?) ....



Tune hat doch Sperrklinken.
Oder was meinst du mit "Ratsche"?

Wobei die Hope Naben ja mittlerweile sogar 40 Rastpunkte haben (DT nur 36), und bei mir absolut problemlos seit Jahren halten. (Das einzige was ich da platt kriege sind die Federchen hinter den Sperrklinken, und das ist ein Cent-Artikel)


----------



## Bumble (20. Februar 2014)

Technisch würd mich die Hope auch nicht abschrecken, wobei ich sie doch schon zu laut finde.


----------



## zoomer (20. Februar 2014)

Die 36 bei DT sind schon getuned, normal sind es wohl 24 (?)

Ich dachte Tune verwendet die Ratchet System Zahnscheiben von DT.
Irgend eine andere Firma (Speci ?) macht das auch.

Die DT Zahnscheibenfreiläufe sind in der Regel haltbar,
und zuverlässig solange sie gefettet sind und nicht korrodiert
oder gar eingefroren. Dann können sie durchrutschen.
(Klinken aber auch)

Hope und Acros gehören auch zu den stabilen Freiläufen die
viel Drehmoment aushalten.
Bei XT und XTR hört man öfters mal das welche kaputt gehen,
mag auch an der grösseren Verbreitung liegen.

Mir ist nur vor Jahren mal ein STX RC Freilauf kaputgegangen
und ich hab es mal geschaft das Eingangsdrehmoment eines
Freilaufritzels zu überschreiten 
Da bin ich aber mehr oder weniger draufgesprungen.


----------



## zoomer (20. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Technisch würd mich die Hope auch nicht abschrecken, wobei ich sie doch schon zu laut finde.



Ich finde meine Acros und Fatty lauter als die berüchtigte Hope SSP.
Seit ein paar Jahren hat Hope auch schwächere (schmälere) Federn
verbaut. Ich finde die gar nicht laut.


----------



## Bumble (20. Februar 2014)

Da muss ich bei der nächsten Fatbike-Runde mal probelauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (20. Februar 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Die 36 bei DT sind schon getuned, normal sind es wohl 24 (?)
> 
> Ich dachte Tune verwendet die Ratchet System Zahnscheiben von DT.
> Irgend eine andere Firma (Speci ?) macht das auch.
> ...



meine Er-Fahrung (besitze fast alle von den genannten Naben selbst):

Tune:
- Haltbarkeit ->  (dem Ray ist im letzten Urlaub in der leichtesten Kehre der gesamten 2000hm Abfahrt einfach so der Nabenflansch abgerissen an seiner Tune Markus Klausmann Edition)
- Sound -> genauso laut wie alte Hope, nur andere Klangfarbe
- definitiv 3 Sperrklinken mit 24 Eingriffspunkten (selbst schon begutachtet, ich glaube nicht, dass die bei den Fatbike Naben einen anderen Freilauf verwenden)

Hope:
- Haltbarkeit -> die HR-Nabe von meinem ersten gescheiten Mtb ist immer noch in Gebrauch und wurde bis auf einmal Freilauf abziehen und grob durchputzen (wäre nicht nötig gewesen) noch NIE gewartet
- Sound -> nerv! Wobei die neue mit den 40 Eingriffspunkten sowohl von der Lautstärke als auch vom Tonfall deutlich besser geworden ist. Nervt gar nicht mehr.
- Dichtungen -> top, kein krümelchen Schmutz im Freilauf, auch nach mehreren Wintern

DT:
- die 36er Zahnscheiben sind mittlerweile sackteuer geworden, die alten haben 18 Eingriffspunkte (grausig!)
- Haltbarkeit -> hop oder top. Ich hab eine, die sofort dreckig und laut wird (Dichtungsproblem), und zwei, bei denen es passt. Die 36er Zahnscheiben verschleißen erschreckend schnell, selbst bei regelmäßiger Wartung, und erst recht in Hinblick auf den Preis.
- Sound -> wenn man eine mit schlechten Dichtungen hat, kein Stück besser als die Hope

Acros:
- Dichtungen -> 
- Sound -> genauso wie Hope, nur andere Klangfarbe
- Überteuert für die Qualität

Shimano:
- Dichtungen ->  darf man nicht putzen oder bei Regen fahren, sonst kommt Wasser rein und der Freilauf gefriert im Winter (dem Ray ist deswegen schon öfter im Winter der Freilauf durchgerutscht bis hin zu "unfahrbar")
- Wenn die Lager kaputt sind und die Lauffläche (=Nabenkörper) eingelaufen, sind sie tot.
- muss man präzise einstellen.
- Sound -> fast lautlos

In Summe sehe ich eigentlich überhaupt nichtmehr ein, mir irgendwas anderes als die Hope zu kaufen. Mit der 40er Verzahnung kommt das vom Fahrgefühl sogar extrem nah an meine CK dran, man merkt fast keinen Unterschied mehr, dafür einen großen im Geldbeutel.
Fangirl, ich weiß 
Aber das Hope Zeugs ist halt das Einzige, wo ich mir (außer Lampen) alles kaufen kann und weiß, dass es auch über Jahre halten wird. Mit allem möglichem anderen hab ich irgendwie nur Probleme.


----------



## zoomer (20. Februar 2014)

Ich finde nur die Lager in meinen Hopes richtig gruselig.

Die liefen schon vom ersten Tag an recht sandig.
Verbleiben aber wenigstens in dem Stadium


----------



## scylla (20. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Da muss ich bei der nächsten Fatbike-Runde mal probelauschen.



ich hatte meine Hope Fatsno mit 40Z bei den beiden Pfalzrunden schon drin.
Du hast dich zumindest nicht über Lärmbelästigung beschwert 

@zoomer
in dem Fall hätte ich gleich reklamiert.
Ich hab zwei normal-schmale Hope und einmal die Fatsno, und überall laufen die Lager sahnig. Bei der einen sogar seit fast 4 Jahren


----------



## Bumble (20. Februar 2014)

Hmm, da bin ich jetzt doch wieder am grübeln, die 40er Hope ist also nicht nur auf dem Papier, sondern auch "gefühlt" genau so fein/feiner gerastert wie die 36er DT ?

Ich kenn irgendwie nur saulaute Hope Naben, neben denen ich meine DT garnet mehr höre, wobei ich die eh net höre. 
Schön wenn das leiser geworden ist.

Ich sollte vielleicht mal bei @schnellerpfeil  wegen ner Fatsno 170 anfragen, bevor ich mir den DT-Bastel-Wahnsinn antue.


----------



## Bumble (20. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> ich hatte meine Hope Fatsno mit 40Z bei den beiden Pfalzrunden schon drin.
> Du hast dich zumindest nicht über Lärmbelästigung beschwert



Hab ich nicht gehört, bist immer so weit vorne gefahren.


----------



## scylla (20. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht gehört, bist immer so weit vorne gefahren.



ich glaub, du verwechselst da was


----------



## scylla (20. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hmm, da bin ich jetzt doch wieder am grübeln, die 40er Hope ist also nicht nur auf dem Papier, sondern auch "gefühlt" genau so fein/feiner gerastert wie die 36er DT ?
> .



gefühlt:

DT 36Z < Hope 40Z < Chris King 72Z

wobei ich nicht weiß, wieviel davon durch die rosarote Hope-Fangirl Brille kommt  und wieviel noch Lagerspiel etc ausmacht. 
Der Unterschied zu einer CK ist so marginal, dass es mir den Preisunterschied nimmer wert wäre. Bei der DT war's das noch.

Falls mein Fatty bis zur nächsten Runde wieder einsatzbereit ist, darfst du gern mal eine Runde Probe-Kurbeln und -Horchen.


----------



## oli_muenchen (20. Februar 2014)

Hat eine oder einer von Euch schon mal den 29er NonFat LRS eingebaut gesehen oder besitzt ihn selber? Und wenn ja: was für eine Reifenbreite verträgt der denn?


----------



## scylla (20. Februar 2014)

laut Mtbr hat die Reet'ard Trail Felge eine Maulweite von 21mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (20. Februar 2014)

Das klingt ja schon mal ganz gut.


----------



## criscross (20. Februar 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Hat eine oder einer von Euch schon mal den 29er NonFat LRS eingebaut gesehen oder besitzt ihn selber? Und wenn ja: was für eine Reifenbreite verträgt der denn?


 
ich hab den LRS gekauft, um an die Naben zu kommen 
Maulweite der Felgen ist 19mm


----------



## zoomer (20. Februar 2014)

Heute durfte meins doch noch gute 18 km über Asphalt, der Sonne
beim untergehen zuschaun. Ohne mit Bilder 

Motivation waren die abgenommenen Mud Shovels, weil jetzt Frühling,
und die endlich wieder richtig herum montierten Bremsen.


Für Stoppies und Hinterradversetzen reicht das Balancegefühl nicht,
aber die Kontrolle für die Vorderbremse ist wieder da und es macht
irgendwie wieder viel mehr Spass.


----------



## Bumble (20. Februar 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Für Stoppies und Hinterradversetzen reicht das Balancegefühl nicht,
> aber die Kontrolle für die Vorderbremse ist wieder da und es macht
> irgendwie wieder viel mehr Spass.



Da ich eh grad nach dem Umstieg wieder Bike-Legastheniker bin und den Bagger neu aufbau, mach ich das jetzt auch andersrum. 
Damit ich halbswegs klar komme, bekommt die Kiste morgen schöne 3.0 Gazzas spendiert Die kann man doch bestimmt auch mit deutlich unter 1bar fahren.


----------



## BigJohn (21. Februar 2014)

Der Luftdruck hängt doch in erster Linie Felgen ab, nicht allein von den Pellen. Ich fahre 2.5"-Reifen auch um 1 bar, aber das geht auf das Konto der Trialfelgen.





Sorry für das nicht-Fat Bike, aber wenns schon in Richtung Gazza geht und der Flo wollte den Hobel eh mal sehen. Ich geh dann zum schämen in den Keller und wenn ich schon mal unten Lach ich gleich noch ein bisschen.


----------



## Bumble (21. Februar 2014)

Ich würd sagen, sowohl breite Felgen, als auch vernünftig massive Reifen mit stabiler Karkasse sind dafür verantwortlich dass das funktioniert mit dem Low-Pressure-Riding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (21. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Da ich eh grad nach dem Umstieg wieder Bike-Legastheniker bin und den Bagger neu aufbau, mach ich das jetzt auch andersrum.
> Damit ich halbswegs klar komme, bekommt die Kiste morgen schöne 3.0 Gazzas spendiert Die kann man doch bestimmt auch mit deutlich unter 1bar fahren.




 dann erkennt man dich wenigstens noch aufm Trail 

Dat der Gazza eigentlich wenigstens ne gescheite Gummimischung, oder kann der nur breit?
Meine neuste Erwerbung fürs Rennrad




mal gucken, ob man damit ne vertikale Wand runterfahren kann 

Warum gibt's sowas eigentlich net fürs Dicke


----------



## Bumble (21. Februar 2014)

Das ist doch der Rammstein-Kaiser ?   Mal schaun wie lange der hält.
Hab am Mittwoch nen nagelneuen RainKing bei 1bar gefahren und war schockiert wie komisch sich mein ehemaliger Lieblingsreifen fährt, ist schon krass wie es einem die Sinne betäubt wenn man länger auf dem Dicken unterwegs war.

Der Gazza kann nur breit glaub ich, ist aber auch wurscht, ich muss eh erstmal wieder Radl fahrn lernen.


----------



## scylla (21. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Das ist doch der Rammstein-Kaiser ?   Mal schaun wie lange der hält.
> 
> ...
> 
> ich muss eh erstmal wieder Radl fahrn lernen.



Wahrscheinlich ewig. Ist nur für ganz spezielle Fälle gedacht 
Ich musste beim Umstieg aufs Waldrennrad erst wieder lernen, dass man lieber auf nassen Steinen bremst als in Schlammlöchern, und nicht andersrum 
Überrascht hat mich, dass es mit dem einen Hardtail sofort von der ersten Sekunde an geklappt hat... Balance, Kontrolle übers HR, alles da. Aufm anderen geht's jetzt erst nach 2 Wochen so langsam wieder. Da merkt man, was passt  und was "ganz ok" ist.
Achte mal drauf wie's bei dir mit dem Bagger geht. Ist auch ne witzige Erfahrung


----------



## drurs (21. Februar 2014)

Sorry, OT:
Würde mich auch interessieren, was du von dem hältst, ich war ziemlich enttäuscht: kein Vergleich mit Baron (eigentlich klar...),  grip eher wie'n Mountain King, dafür massig Rollwiederstand und hoher verschleiß...


----------



## scylla (21. Februar 2014)

drurs schrieb:


> Sorry, OT:
> Würde mich auch interessieren, was du von dem hältst, ich war ziemlich enttäuscht: kein Vergleich mit Baron (eigentlich klar...),  grip eher wie'n Mountain King, dafür massig Rollwiederstand und hoher verschleiß...



ich werde dann mal an passenderer Stelle was dazu schreiben, wenn ich ihn mal gefahren habe.
Dachte jetzt eher, dass der noch grippiger sein sollte als der Baron  Ich werd's ja sehen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. Februar 2014)

Ich halte fest:

1. Nicht alles, was Fatbiker zu sagen haben, hat mit Fatbikes zu tun, geschweige denn mit dem Fatty.
2. Bumble braucht einen Aufbaufaden zum Brainstorming.

Vielleicht können "wir" die Rennradreifen ja in den entsprechenden Conti-fäden oder per PN besprechen?


----------



## Bumble (21. Februar 2014)

Der 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ist angekommen.
Lasst uns zum Laberthread wechseln, dann halt ich euch auf dem Laufenden


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. Februar 2014)

Wieso machst du denn keinen eigenen Faden? Bei dir gibt´s ja doch einige Anforderungen zu beachten.

Was mir bei deinem Rahmen gleich eingefallen ist, der Bruce aus Schottland, den meisten sicher als coastkid71 bekannt, hat seinen alten Rahmen am Sitzrohr schweißen und verstärken lassen.
Das könnte man vielleicht auf deinen Rahmen auch anwenden, in dem Stil, wie es Sobre Bikes bei ihrem alten Off-Rahmen gemacht haben:







Bildquelle


----------



## Bumble (21. Februar 2014)

Wären wir mit meinem jetzigen Wissen nochmal in 2009, würd ich den Surly Rahmen mit schönen Gussets verstärken lassen. Nen gebrochenen Rahmen an dieser Stelle nochmal zu schweissen halt ich für sehr bedenklich.

Du meinst ich soll meinen eignen Fatty-Beitrag eröffnen ? Mach ich wenn der Rahmen da ist, bis dahin spam ich den offiziellen Fatty Thread voll.


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. Februar 2014)

Wenn´s ein Fatty wird, bist du hier genau richtig, sorry! Ich dachte es würde noch nicht ganz feststehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (21. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Meine neuste Erwerbung fürs Rennrad
> 
> Warum gibt's sowas eigentlich net fürs Dicke



Weil die Geckos daran die Urheber und Alleinverwertungsrechte haben 



scylla schrieb:


> Achte mal drauf wie's bei dir mit dem *Bagger* geht. Ist auch ne witzige Erfahrung




Muss man da wissen welches Fahrrad damit genau gemeint ist ?


Bumble ist also die letzten Monate ausschliesslich mit dem Dicken gefahren ?
Respekt !
Ich tausche ja laufend durch.


----------



## scylla (21. Februar 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Muss man da wissen welches Fahrrad damit genau gemeint ist ?



na ein Bagger halt. Steht doch da 



zoomer schrieb:


> Bumble ist also die letzten Monate ausschliesslich mit dem Dicken gefahren ?
> Respekt !
> Ich tausche ja laufend durch.



Respekt, dass du das mit dem Durchtauschen hinkriegst


----------



## Bumble (21. Februar 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Bumble ist also die letzten Monate ausschliesslich mit dem Dicken gefahren ?
> Respekt !
> Ich tausche ja laufend durch.




Seit Juli/August durchgehend nur Fatbike, das prägt.

Schau wegen dem Bagger mal in den Wiederbelebungs-Thread rein.


----------



## zoomer (21. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> na ein Bagger halt. Steht doch da
> 
> 
> 
> Respekt, dass du das mit dem Durchtauschen hinkriegst




OK,
der Groschen ist mir auf den Fuss gefallen,
nächstes Threadabonnement.


Warum sollte das Wechseln ein Problem sein ?
Irgendwann fällt mir ein dass ich ein vernachlässigtes vermisse
und dann will ich wieder mit dem fahren. Hängt natürlich auch
immer vom Anlass, Tagesform und Wetter ab.


----------



## mete (21. Februar 2014)

Hab' jetzt endlich mal in einer freien Stunde geschafft die Carbonforke in's Fatty zu zimmern. Sieht schon besser aus, leider passt das Weiß nicht ganz und der Konussitz ist ziemlich ungenau gefertigt.


----------



## zoomer (21. Februar 2014)

Aber ausschauen tut's 


BTW,

Bei Euch leben die roten Ventilkäppchen noch !?


----------



## jmr-biking (21. Februar 2014)

Endlich mal wieder ein Bild vom Race-Fatty!


----------



## titzy (21. Februar 2014)

Fein fein, was hast du für nen Expander genommen, bzw wo haste den her?
Die Hüsker Düs sind wohl auch noch nicht da, oder?


----------



## mete (21. Februar 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> Fein fein, was hast du für nen Expander genommen, bzw wo haste den her?
> Die Hüsker Düs sind wohl auch noch nicht da, oder?



Ich habe mehrere solcher FSA-Expander für's Rennrad. Die passen sehr gut.






Die 45NRTH liegen schon im Keller, allerdings hatte ich keine HüskerDü sondern Dillinger mit Spikes bestellt. Die sind ja jetzt nicht mehr notwendig .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titzy (21. Februar 2014)

Ampelhasser meinte ja auch kürzlich er ist bei seinem Renner fündig geworden, gut dann weiß ich was ich mit bestellen muss zur Carbon Fork.
Stimmt ja, das es Dillinger waren ist mir auch erst zu spät wieder eingefallen ... Ich denke auch das du die bis 2014/2015 einmotten kannst.


----------



## BigJohn (22. Februar 2014)

Das Ding in weiß und man hat die ursprüngliche Optik mit anständigem Übergang.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/NEW-FATBACK-.../111279186343?pt=US_Forks&hash=item19e8c1a1a7


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. Februar 2014)

... aber verliert leider den Komfort von Stahl.


----------



## BigJohn (22. Februar 2014)

So komfortabel kann ne Straightfork mit 1300g doch nicht sein, wenn selbst Carbon sich weicher fährt


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. Februar 2014)

Die Reihenfolge ist ja auch:
-Carbon
-Stahl
-Alu


----------



## criscross (22. Februar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Die Reihenfolge ist ja auch:
> -Carbon
> -Stahl
> -Alu



ich kann nur sagen das meine Alu Salsa Gabel deutlich kompfortabler wie die ON ONE Stahlgabel ist !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (22. Februar 2014)

Ernsthaft? Meine bisherigen Alugabeln waren alle bocksteif!


----------



## scylla (22. Februar 2014)

Material ist nicht alles, Form und Verarbeitung macht's auch.
Ich hatte auch mal einen Carbon-Rennradrahmen, der in Sachen Tretlager-weichheit jeden billigen Noname Uralt-Stahlrahmen in die Tasche gesteckt hätte und dabei so unkomfortabel war wie ein Stück Beton.

Bin ja mal gespannt, ob ich von den Komfortunterschieden bei der Gabel was merken werde bei meinen 0,3 Bar im 4.8'' Reifen.


----------



## BigJohn (22. Februar 2014)

Alles ne Frage von Form und Wandstärke. Die OnOne Gabel schätze ich kanpp über Abflussrohr-Niveau. Wir sprechen ja immer noch über Fatbikes, obs da wirklich das bisschen komfort aus Flex braucht?


----------



## mete (22. Februar 2014)

Die On-One Stahlgabel finde ich persönlich schon ziemlich weich. Jedenfalls in Bezug auf die Verdrehsteifigkeit. Die biegt sich ja selbst schon bei meinem Gewicht teilweise ziemlich beachtlich, wenn man mal ordentlich in die Bremse langt. So wabbelig wie die Salsa Cromotos ist sie allerdings nicht ganz.


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. Februar 2014)

Stimmt schon, die Beargrease ist sehr leicht gebaut.


----------



## softlurch (22. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> ... bei meinen 0,3 Bar im 4.8'' Reifen.


btw: ich bin diesbezüglich mittlerweile bei 0,4 Bar im tubeless Betrieb angekommen und das fühlt sich dermaßen gut und "stabil" an, dass ich da keine Sorgengedanken mehr an eine unfreiwillige Demontage ontrail verschwende


----------



## criscross (22. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Alles ne Frage von Form und Wandstärke. Die OnOne Gabel schätze ich kanpp über Abflussrohr-Niveau. Wir sprechen ja immer noch über Fatbikes, obs da wirklich das bisschen komfort aus Flex braucht?


 
bei Wurzeltrail geballer ist das sehr wohl zu spühren...vor der Eisdiele natürlich nicht


----------



## BigJohn (22. Februar 2014)

Also auch eine Frage der geplanten Verwendung


----------



## softlurch (22. Februar 2014)

und nochmal was anderes: 




sowas kann passieren, wenn sich die Endkappe der Nabe auf Antriebsseite unbemerkt lockert (ist ja geschraubt auf der Achse). Irgendwann hatte der Freilauf dann wohl soviel Spiel, dass die Sperrklinke nicht mehr ausreichend Material zum Greifen hatte. Bin mal gespannt, wie On-One reagiert, musste bisher noch keine Erfahrungen in dieser Hinsicht sammeln.

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das (unbemerkte lockern) auch einen Anteil zum sporadischen "Verziehen" des Hinterrades beigetragen hat.


----------



## zoomer (22. Februar 2014)

Ist das nicht "pitting" o.Ä. ?
Ist ja voll über die ganze Breite. 


Muss meinen auch mal angucken.
Auf die sich lösenden Kappen achte ich mittlerweile schon ...


Hört man das ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (22. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch mal einen Carbon-Rennradrahmen, der in Sachen Tretlager-weichheit jeden billigen Noname Uralt-Stahlrahmen in die Tasche gesteckt hätte und dabei so unkomfortabel war wie ein Stück Beton.






Cooles Ding !
Da freut sich jetzt wohl jemand anderes darüber


----------



## softlurch (22. Februar 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ist das nicht "pitting" o.Ä. ?
> Ist ja voll über die ganze Breite.
> 
> Hört man das ?


Weiß jetzt nicht genau, was Du meinst? Was ich nicht geschrieben hatte, dass ich auf der letzten Ausfahrt einige Male ein paar Grad "leer" getreten habe, mit entsprechendem Geräusch von hinten. Und dann hab ich auch schon ein Böses ahnendes "Klacken" beim Rollenlassen des Rads vernommen - sprich, dass der Freilauf einen Schaden genommen hat, hör'st bzw. merk'st schon


----------



## gnss (23. Februar 2014)

Als ich meine Sperrklinke zertreten habe wurde das ganze Hinterrad ersetzt. Sie ist auf einer kurzen, knackigen Rampe zerbröselt, die Endkappe war fest.


----------



## BigJohn (23. Februar 2014)

Woran es wohl liegt, dass man bei OnOne Fatsno-Schnellspanner kaufen kann?
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/WSHOFASN/hope-fatsno-skewer


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Februar 2014)

Gibt's jetzt auch bei bike24 und hibike.


----------



## Optimizer (24. Februar 2014)

Ich muss jetzt nochmal die Frage stellen: Hat jemand Clownschuhe in seinem Fatty? Und wenn ja, welcher Reifen geht noch und welcher nicht mehr?

Danke!


----------



## Bumble (24. Februar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt nochmal die Frage stellen: Hat jemand Clownschuhe in seinem Fatty? Und wenn ja, welcher Reifen geht noch und welcher nicht mehr?
> 
> Danke!



Was genau haste denn vor ? Vorne oder hinten ?
Clown Shoe mit extrafettem Reifen, also BFL, Lou oder Bud wirste net rein bekommen, alles andere düfte gehn.
Die Surly Liste gibt dir relativ gute Anhaltspunkte was machbar ist, hab ich bei meinen wilden Aktionen auch benutzt.


----------



## Optimizer (24. Februar 2014)

Vorne sollte ja Clownshoe und dicker Reifen in der neuen Gabel funktionieren. Mir gehts hauptsächlich um hinten, ob ich da z.B. den Tetris/Sterling auf Clownshoe fahren könnte...


----------



## Bumble (24. Februar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Vorne sollte ja Clownshoe und dicker Reifen in der neuen Gabel funktionieren. Mir gehts hauptsächlich um hinten, ob ich da z.B. den Tetris/Sterling auf Clownshoe fahren könnte...


"Little Tetris" auf Clown Shoe bringste hinten zu 100% rein, da wirste bei max. 108mm Gesamtbreite sein, das muss klappen.
Der Nachteil: Du musst mit relativ viel Luft fahren um Durchschläge zu vermeiden wenn du nen schmalen Reifen auf ner 100mm Felge montierst, so gings mir mit dem Hüsker auf der 100er Chopperfelge. Mit BFL ist das jetzt wesentlich besser geworden, keinerlei Durchschläge mehr.
Hat die neue Carbon-Forke mehr Innenbreite als das alte Stahlmonster ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (24. Februar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Vorne sollte ja Clownshoe und dicker Reifen in der neuen Gabel funktionieren.



hmmm... könnte zumindest knapp werden




(Lou auf RD)


----------



## criscross (24. Februar 2014)

hatte @schneller Pfeil beim letzten Treff nicht die Nate auf den CS Felgen im Salsa ? ist der Salsa Hinterbau breiter ?


----------



## Bumble (24. Februar 2014)

Nate auf CS passt auch ins Fatty, der baut nicht allzu breit auf der Felge.


----------



## criscross (24. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Nate auf CS passt auch ins Fatty, der baut nicht allzu breit auf der Felge.


 
auf meiner RD Felge 100mm...brauchts denn noch mehr Breite wenn man nicht gerade im Schnee fährt


----------



## Bumble (24. Februar 2014)

Schaut halt geiler aus.


----------



## Bumble (24. Februar 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> auf meiner RD Felge 100mm...brauchts denn noch mehr Breite wenn man nicht gerade im Schnee fährt



Wieviel Platz haste denn dann noch seitlich zu den Streben bei 100mm Reifenbreite ? Bekommt man da noch nen Finger zwischen Reifen und Strebe ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (24. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wieviel Platz haste denn dann noch seitlich zu den Streben bei 100mm Reifenbreite ? Bekommt man da noch nen Finger zwischen Reifen und Strebe ?


 
wenn die Pfoten nicht zu dick sind, ja  sind so 10mm Luft


----------



## Bumble (24. Februar 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> wenn die Pfoten nicht zu dick sind, ja  sind so 10mm Luft


Auf jeder Seite 10mm ?


----------



## criscross (24. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Auf jeder Seite 10mm ?


 
li. 10 re. 11,5.....hab mal gerade nachgemessen


----------



## criscross (24. Februar 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> li. 10 re. 11,5.....hab mal gerade nachgemessen


 
bis zur Kette sinds nur knapp 7mm bei 2 x10 auf dem kl. Blatt


----------



## Bumble (24. Februar 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> bis zur Kette sinds nur knapp 7mm bei 2 x10 auf dem kl. Blatt


Danke dir fürs messen 

Das macht mich sehr zuversichtlich dass ich den BFL auf RD reinbekomme, muss ich dann halt bissl außermittig zentrieren.

Kette ist dann nicht das Problem weil ich ja eh auf 7fach umgebaut hab, da ist dann Platz.


----------



## BigJohn (24. Februar 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> li. 10 re. 11,5.....hab mal gerade nachgemessen



Das reicht aber nicht für nen Lou auf 100mm Felge, zumindest nach der Tabelle


----------



## criscross (24. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das reicht aber nicht für nen Lou auf 100mm Felge, zumindest nach der Tabelle


 
mir wäre das zu knapp an der Kette ....


----------



## Bumble (24. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das reicht aber nicht für nen Lou auf 100mm Felge, zumindest nach der Tabelle


Wer will denn nen Lou auf ner 100mm Felge hinten fahren ?
Dafür brauchst def. nen echten 4.8 Rahmen.
BFL auf RD würd mir schon ausreichen.


----------



## criscross (24. Februar 2014)

der Lou ist auf der CS ca. 20mm breiter wie der Nate auf ner RD !


----------



## BigJohn (24. Februar 2014)

ach ich hab die Abstände auf die Gabel bezogen, ich finde auf dem Bild siehts auch eher nach weniger aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (24. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> ach ich hab die Abstände auf die Gabel bezogen, ich finde auf dem Bild siehts auch eher nach weniger aus.


Sorry, ich bin von Scyllas Gabel Bild ohne Vorwarnung zur Hinterbaubreite geswitched.


----------



## Bumble (24. Februar 2014)

Jetzt muss ich zur Sicherheit doch nochmal doof nachfragen:
Hat das Fatty eigentlich ein Steuerrohr mit durchgehend 49,57mm, also ein sogenanntes OnePointFive Steuerrohr ?
Dafür hätte ich nämlich noch ein FSA Gravity Reduzieroberteil auf 1-1/8 hier rumliegen.





Irgendwie war ich mit den Maßen durcheinander, früher hies das OnePointFive und fertisch 

Oder isses OnePointFive unten und das neumodische 44er oben was ich auch durchgehend am Bagger hab ?


----------



## BigJohn (24. Februar 2014)

oben ZS44/28.6 unten EC49/30
Du brauchst das außenliegende Lager unten, deine Gabel is doch eh schon zu kurz


----------



## scylla (24. Februar 2014)

oben 44, unten 49

so neumodisch ist 44 aber auch nicht, das ist nur der "klassische" semiintegrierte Standard, das gibt's schon länger als ich bike 

ich hab mir den hier geholt:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...atz-tapered-ZS44-28-6-I-EC49-30-Mod-2013.html
(Modell 2013, da bei Modelljahr 2014 die untere Schale leicht "abgerundet" ist und daher wahrscheinlich nicht mehr so fließend mit dem Fatty Steuerrohr abschließt)

Das Grün dürfte gut zu deiner Forca passen


----------



## Bumble (24. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> oben ZS44/28.6 unten EC49/30
> Du brauchst das außenliegende Lager unten, deine Gabel is doch eh schon zu kurz


Das Bild hab ich doch nur wegen dem oberen Teil reingesetzt, unten kommt doch der hier rein um nen schönen sexy Übergang zur Moony Gabel herzustellen:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a3...hale-semi-integriert-1-1-2-1-1-8-schwarz.html

und oben wärs dann der hier:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k/a38852/details.html

Wenn ihr mir das so absegnet bestell ich das heute noch, die Dame wartet ja schon mit der Peitsche


----------



## BigJohn (24. Februar 2014)

Nicht zu vergessen das Lineal


----------



## Bumble (24. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen das Lineal


Den Insider versteht aber jetzt keiner


----------



## BigJohn (24. Februar 2014)

Die Leute sollen ruhig wissen, was für ein versauter Lümmel du bist


----------



## Bumble (24. Februar 2014)

Das könnte jetzt aber auch falsch verstanden werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vighor (24. Februar 2014)

Alles kann falsch verstanden werden  also nur her mit den smileys


----------



## BigJohn (24. Februar 2014)

ich hätte noch einen auf Lager, aber den möchte ich dann doch lieber nicht posten. Auch weil er rein gar nichts mehr mit dem Thema zu tun hat.


----------



## Bumble (24. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> ich hätte noch einen auf Lager, aber den möchte ich dann doch lieber nicht posten. Auch weil er rein gar nichts mehr mit dem Thema zu tun hat.


Warte bis @scylla wieder da ist, sie will den sicher auch sehen.


----------



## scylla (24. Februar 2014)

bin da, weitermachen


----------



## scylla (24. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mir das so absegnet bestell ich das heute noch, die Dame wartet ja schon mit der Peitsche



abgesegnet
Dann mach mal hinne, die Dame mit der Peitsche will im März Ergebnisse sehen


----------



## Bumble (24. Februar 2014)

Los @BigJohn hau das Ding raus  sie ist da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (24. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Los @BigJohn hau das Ding raus  sie ist da.



Ich habe das Gefühl gegen Forenregeln zu verstoßen...daher ist er im Quote versteckt


----------



## scylla (24. Februar 2014)

ich musste bei dem Thema irgendwie noch nie an ET denken, aber jetzt schon 

wir schweifen definitiv von Fattys ab  (oh je, das ist ja jetzt auch fast schon zweideutig)


----------



## Bumble (24. Februar 2014)

Ich seh nix, is das Dingens schon indiziert worden ?


----------



## BigJohn (24. Februar 2014)

klick aufs zitat....


----------



## scylla (24. Februar 2014)

ist auch besser so
du musst das zitat aufklappen


----------



## Bumble (24. Februar 2014)

Hab ich, geht aber net, da kommt nur ein Platzhalter. 

Vielleicht hat mein Rechner so ne Jugendschutzeinstellung


----------



## Fabeymer (24. Februar 2014)

Lasst den Schweinkram und steht mir lieber konstruktiv in Laufradfragen zur Seite!


----------



## Bumble (26. Februar 2014)

Nochmal was zum Fatty-Aufbau.

Ich würd gerne meinen E-Type Umwerfer vom Surly weiterbenutzen.

Da er ja am Tretlager verschraubt wird und das mit meinem FSA Lager auch bombig hält, benötige ich dann nur noch ne Befestigung/Stütze fürs Sitzrohr gegen Verdrehen.

Am Bagger hab ich das so ausgeführt und es funzt super.

Was hat das Fatty fürn Sitzrohrdurchmesser und wo gibts solche Halbschalen die ums Sitzrohr gelegt und gegeneinander verschraubt werden. Auf der Vorderseite ist dann das Gewinde für die Umwerfer-Verschraubung.

Das schaut in etwa so aus:





Der hier würde rein theoretisch auch funzen:


----------



## titzy (26. Februar 2014)

Hab grad mal bei mir nachgemessen, der Aussendurchmesser vom Sitzrohr ist 35mm.
Musst nur bedenken, das genau dort wo du den Umwerfer montierts auch das Sitzrohr nach unten "wegknickt" zum Tretlager.
Das lässt sich aber trotz Knick problemlos montieren.
Zumindest ist das bei mir mit dem Problemsolvers + High Direct Mount Umwerfer so.


----------



## Bumble (26. Februar 2014)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Die E- Type Umwerfer benötigen einen Fixierungspunkt am Rahmen. Da der on one keinen hat, kann man sich entweder mit einer Aluschelle behelfen oder, was ich verwendet habe, eine Lezyne Flaschenhalterschelle. Die Einstellung ist fummelig, schaltet nun aber sauber.
> Besser ist sicher der Problemsolver Adapter + Direct Mount Umwerfer, kostet allerdings auch mehr.
> 
> 36 könnte sehr sehr knapp werden
> ...


Grad entdeckt 

Kannst du mal bitte die Flaschenhalterschelle verlinken ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (26. Februar 2014)

ich habe noch so ein on one teil über... das dem letzten bild änlich ist.. ray hatte das mal gepostet und ich zwei bestellt


----------



## Bumble (26. Februar 2014)

wartool schrieb:


> ich habe noch so ein on one teil über... das dem letzten bild änlich ist.. ray hatte das mal gepostet und ich zwei bestellt


Kannst heut Abend mal das Gewinde checken, ich schau gleich mal welche Schraube da beim E-Type rein kommt.


----------



## scylla (26. Februar 2014)

Außendurchmesser Sitzrohr 34,9mm

Sowas hier wäre auch möglich und etwas "schlanker" 
http://problemsolversbike.com/products/cross_clamps_pulleys

oder von On-One in günstiger:
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FSTITEGMC/el-guapo-hdm-mech-clamp

und eigentlich sind Umwerfer so günstig, das man sich auch einen Direct Mount kaufen könnte und das Teil hier
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FSTITEGA/el-guapo-hdm-spacer


----------



## scylla (26. Februar 2014)

noch was gefunden:

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/pugsley-front-derailleur-problem-729732.html#post8332288

und die Klemme dazu, gibt's auch passend fürs Fatty in 34,9:
http://www.wigglesport.de/dmr-scharnierklemme/


----------



## Bumble (26. Februar 2014)

Super, das sollte funktionieren 





Die Schelle liegt dann minimal unterhalb des Sitzrohrknicks


----------



## scylla (26. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Die Schelle liegt dann minimal unterhalb des Sitzrohrknicks



ist bei meinem Direct Mount Adapter auch so: minimal unterhalb bis eigentlich schon drin im Knick.
Der Knick ist aber relativ sachte ausgeführt, so dass das kein Problem darstellt, und die DMR Klemme schaut eh sehr schmal aus.


----------



## Bumble (26. Februar 2014)

Sehr schön.

Wenn die Schelle noch unterhalb vom Knick sitz, ist der Umwerfer auch nicht nach hinten gekippt, perfekt. 
Habs grad bestellt und damit eigentlich nix mehr was nicht passt oder den Aufbau verzögert.


----------



## aemkei77 (26. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Grad entdeckt
> 
> Kannst du mal bitte die Flaschenhalterschelle verlinken ?



Hast zwar schon was anderes bestellt, aber vielleicht hilfts jemandem.
Das teil ist nicht von Lezyne (von denen war nur der Flaschnehalter) sondern von Elite
https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25920_Flaschenhalter-Schelle-VIP.html

Die DMR Schelle ist sicher stabiler.


----------



## Bumble (26. Februar 2014)

Trotzdem danke für den Tipp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeplanet (28. Februar 2014)

Hi Fatty-Gemeinde,

habe gesucht und nichts gefunden.
Kann mir einer auf die schnelle den Abrollumfang des Floaters 4.0 nennen. Gepumpt mit ca. 1.0 bar.
Ein Danke schön an euch im voraus.

Gruß bikeplanet


----------



## Vighor (28. Februar 2014)

bikeplanet schrieb:


> Hi Fatty-Gemeinde,
> 
> habe gesucht und nichts gefunden.
> Kann mir einer auf die schnelle den Abrollumfang des Floaters 4.0 nennen. Gepumpt mit ca. 1.0 bar.
> ...


Auf 65, 80 oder 100 mm Felge, neue oder abgenutzte Floater?

Aber ernsthaft - Das kannst Du besser mit deinem Bike nachmessen (Markierung auf Reifen und boden, Nach vorne schieben und messen)


----------



## corra (28. Februar 2014)

2288mm solten es sein am onone laufradsatz mit 0,9 bar und reifen 200 km gefahren


----------



## bikeplanet (28. Februar 2014)

Vielen Dank corra.
Rad bzw. Teile habe ich nicht vorzuliegen, daher ist mir das Nachmessen erst einmal nicht möglich.
Grund der Nachfrage, ob ein 29er LRS mit 2.25 Reifen genug Freilauf im Hinterbau hat.

Aber mit dem Maß, welches mir jetzt vorliegt, sollte des gut klappen, denn ein 2.25er hat ca. 2310mm +/- Umfang.


----------



## Vighor (28. Februar 2014)

bikeplanet schrieb:


> Vielen Dank corra.
> Rad bzw. Teile habe ich nicht vorzuliegen, daher ist mir das Nachmessen erst einmal nicht möglich.
> Grund der Nachfrage, ob ein 29er LRS mit 2.25 Reifen genug Freilauf im Hinterbau hat.
> 
> Aber mit dem Maß, welches mir jetzt vorliegt, sollte des gut klappen, denn ein 2.25er hat ca. 2310mm +/- Umfang.


Dann frag doch gleich ob ein 29er passt 
Da On-one einen 29er LRS fürs Fatty anbietet ist die Antwort dazu sehr einfach 

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/WPOOFATNO/on-one-fat-not-fat-wheelset-29-inch


> Make your fatbike your only bike with our new 29in/700c wheelset. This wheelset lets you run conventional 29in or wider 700c tyres (from 28c) to get the most from your fatbike, making it possible to commute or just fit lighter faster tyres to your Fatty.
> Based around our current CNC Fatbike hubs (with 170mm rear spacing and 135mm front spacing), we've laced these onto our Reetard Trail rims meaning you can run anything upwards of a 28c road tyre, 32c cross tyre, 2.4in Chunky Monkey - anything that will go on there.
> With our Fat Not Fat wheelset, you can swap out your Fat wheels for Fast Wheels and add a new dimension to your fatbike!


----------



## titzy (28. Februar 2014)

Ich hab bei mir im Tacho 2266 mm eingestellt, aber bei meinen Vergleichsmessungen mit dem Navi kam ich so auf 2272-2275 mm errechneten Wert. Ich fahre vorne ca. 0,55-0,6 Bar, mit den original On-One Felgen. Rechne mal beim Fahrergewicht ca. 90 kg auch mit ein (sollte man an der Stelle nicht außer acht lassen). Gelaufen ist der jetzt irgendwas zwischen 1000 und 2000km, kann aber auch schon mehr sein.
Hinten der ist logischerweise mehr abgenutzt, muss ich jetzt mal von vorne nach hinten tauschen, damit ich nicht irgendwann mal hinten auf nem Slick rollen und vorne noch alles da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (28. Februar 2014)

@bikeplanet: 
Ich werde dazu bald mal ein Bild liefern können
Habe den derzeit letzten 29er LRS fürs Fatty von On One noch ergattern können...


----------



## criscross (28. Februar 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> @bikeplanet:
> Ich werde dazu bald mal ein Bild liefern können
> Habe den derzeit letzten 29er LRS fürs Fatty von On One noch ergattern können...



den LRS hab/hatte ich ja auch, nur schade das die Felgen so schmal sind ( 19er Maulweite )


----------



## oli_muenchen (28. Februar 2014)

Damit kann ich leben. Mein XT/DT X470 LRS auf dem 29er hat sogar nur 18 und ich fahre darauf alles bis zum 2.4er Ardent.


----------



## Bumble (1. März 2014)

18Zoll Fattyrahmen ist jetzt wieder "in stock"

Obwohl ich bereits vor ner Woche vorab geordert und bezahlt hab, kam jetzt keinerlei Info, ob bzw. wann versendet wird.

Kann man davon ausgehn dass die das gebacken bekommen oder muss ich Angst haben dass die meine Bestellung verpennt haben ?

Lieber mal anklopfen oder Füsse still halten und abwarten ?


----------



## criscross (1. März 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> 18Zoll Fattyrahmen ist jetzt wieder "in stock"
> 
> Obwohl ich bereits vor ner Woche vorab geordert und bezahlt hab, kam jetzt keinerlei Info, ob bzw. wann versendet wird.
> 
> ...


 
fragen kost nix


----------



## scylla (1. März 2014)

Anrufen. Ich glaub, die sind manchmal ein bisschen verpeilt (meinen 456 Rahmen haben sie damals auch "nicht gefunden"), aber zumindestens sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit.
Darauf, dass sie ne Mail lesen, würde ich auch nicht hoffen 

noch Glück gehabt mit dem Steuersatz?


----------



## Bumble (1. März 2014)

Hatte grad nen Geistesblitz und hab mich mal angemeldet und in meinen Account geschaut:

"Preparing to be shipped"


----------



## Bumble (1. März 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> noch Glück gehabt mit dem Steuersatz?



Die haben, nachdem ich die ganze Schublade durchwühlt habe,  garnix mit 44mm und auf meine anfängliche Frage nach nem EC44 bekam ich erstmal als Antwort:  Ahja, semi-integriert, da schau ich gleich mal 
Hab mir grade den geordert:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...44IESS-Steuersatz-EC44-38-1-EC44-40-2013.html


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. März 2014)

Nur passt der nicht ins Fatty. Oder geht´s gerade um einen anderen Rahmen?


----------



## Bumble (1. März 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Nur passt der nicht ins Fatty. Oder geht´s gerade um einen anderen Rahmen?


Es geht um den Bagger, da soll er rein.
Bild davon findest dann im Surly Wiederbelebungsthread 

Werde die Moonlander Gabel schonmal mit ihrem zukünftigen Arbeitsplatz bekannt machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (1. März 2014)

Also doch der Bagger, alles klar!


----------



## scylla (2. März 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hatte grad nen Geistesblitz und hab mich mal angemeldet und in meinen Account geschaut:
> 
> "Preparing to be shipped"



Bumble next weekend auf Fatty? 



Bumble schrieb:


> Hab mir grade den geordert:
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...44IESS-Steuersatz-EC44-38-1-EC44-40-2013.html



gute Wahl, der baut relativ hoch. Hatte ich auch im Bagger.


----------



## scylla (3. März 2014)

Girly-Fatty frisch vom Pulvern (made by KHUJAND) 





RAL 4006

Mal schauen, ob heute Abend ein Paket bereit steht, dann wird geschraubt.
Endlich wieder Fatty fahren  ich hab's schon so vermisst!


----------



## Bumble (3. März 2014)

Schaut trotz schrecklicher Farbe erstaunlich sexy aus das Teil


----------



## Vighor (3. März 2014)

Du machst doch jetzt hoffentlich keine halbe Sachen und hast die pink Anbauteile schon fertig liegen ..


----------



## scylla (3. März 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Du machst doch jetzt hoffentlich keine halbe Sachen und hast die pink Anbauteile schon fertig liegen ..



nö 
wart's ab


----------



## Fabeymer (3. März 2014)

Hope in Purple?


----------



## scylla (3. März 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Hope in Purple?



uargh, also schrecklich bunt wird's schon, aber die Farb-Kombi pink + purple?


----------



## Fabeymer (3. März 2014)

Schaut gut aus! 

http://fat-bike.com/2013/12/readers-rides-white-mikes-violet-krampus/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (3. März 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus!
> 
> http://fat-bike.com/2013/12/readers-rides-white-mikes-violet-krampus/



der Rahmen ist aber auch eher ein dezent helles lila (*würg*). Bei meiner Rahmenfarbe würden sich wahrscheinlich purple Elox mit dem verkehrspurpur Pulver gegenseitig "totschlagen". Viel zu ähnlich und doch nicht gleich.
Gibt dann schon rechtzeitig Bilder vom aufgebauten Zustand, vor alle Farbe wieder unter Matschbraun verschwindet. Allzuviele neue Teile wollte ich auch nicht kaufen, soll ja immer noch ein Spaßrad bleiben, kein Eisdielenrad.
Meine Hope-Bremsen bleiben eh, auch wenn ich die neuen Tech3 Hebel schon sehr sexy finde. Da muss ich aber erst mal improvisieren, weil ich noch keinen neuen Kolben für die Vorderradbremse habe (hab einen geschrottet )


----------



## Vighor (3. März 2014)

purple mag ich ja auch nicht


----------



## Optimizer (3. März 2014)

Ich befürchte Scylla will IBC-Bike der Woche werden......


----------



## scylla (3. März 2014)

eher nicht


----------



## Bumble (3. März 2014)

Bitte nicht, noch ne Diskussion in den News, ob man damit überhaupt fahren kann, verkrafte ich nicht.


----------



## FlowinFlo (3. März 2014)

Sieht super aus, Scylla! 
Da muss ich vielleicht auch mal bei Khujand vorstellig werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (3. März 2014)

@scylla ......... WOW 
da bin ich auch mal auf die anbauteile gespannt....orange geht ja nimmer....grün?


----------



## Bumble (3. März 2014)

Mist, jetzt hätte ich fast vergessen ne Sattelklemme fürs Fatty zu bestellen.

Was benötige ich denn da für eine bei 31,6er Sitzrohr ?
Laut Syntace 35 mm / 31,6 mm
bzw.
35 mm / 30,9 mm

aber das bezieht sich sicher nur auf die Dichtlippe

http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1854


----------



## scylla (3. März 2014)

34,9 oder 35
(wird manchmal so, manchmal so angegeben)

Mit der Syntace Dichtlippe kannst du eh nix anfangen, wenn du deine 27,2er Forca einbaust.


----------



## Vighor (3. März 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> 34,9 oder 35
> (wird manchmal so, manchmal so angegeben)
> 
> Mit der Syntace Dichtlippe kannst du eh nix anfangen, wenn du deine 27,2er Forca einbaust.


Die Forza fällt ja sowieso durch  



Jedenfalls ohne 27.2 zu 31.6 Adapter


----------



## Bumble (3. März 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> 34,9 oder 35
> (wird manchmal so, manchmal so angegeben)
> 
> Mit der Syntace Dichtlippe kannst du eh nix anfangen, wenn du deine 27,2er Forca einbaust.



Aber bei der KS, die ich aktuell im Bagger drin hab, würd das Lippchen passen


----------



## scylla (3. März 2014)

stimmt, die Forca wird dann ja bestimmt für den Wolpertinger benötigt.


----------



## Bumble (3. März 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> stimmt, die Forca wird dann ja bestimmt für den Wolpertinger benötigt.


Jetzt wo du es sagst  Hauptsache einer behält hier den Überblick 

Hab mir mal die Superlock2 geordert, geniales Teil, hatte ich schon am 301


----------



## KHUJAND (3. März 2014)

werde die farbe jetzt "Girly-Fatty pink" taufen...


----------



## scylla (3. März 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du es sagst  Hauptsache einer behält hier den Überblick


Haupstache du fragst mich nicht irgendwann, wo du deine Autoschlüssel hingelegt hast 



KHUJAND schrieb:


> werde die farbe jetzt "Girly-Fatty pink" taufen...


das klingt tausendmal besser als "Verkehrspurpur"


----------



## KHUJAND (3. März 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> das klingt tausendmal besser als "Verkehrspurpur"



na klar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## losbub (3. März 2014)

also ein bisschen weicher hätte man das pinkfarbene frisch gepulverte schon betten können. 

wenn das mal keine "Klatzer" gibt


----------



## Dutshlander (3. März 2014)

losbub schrieb:


> also ein bisschen weicher hätte man das pinkfarbene frisch gepulverte schon betten können.


 memme



losbub schrieb:


> wenn das mal keine "Klatzer" gibt


 das kann was ab, sonnst ists der falsche beschichtung


----------



## scylla (3. März 2014)

losbub schrieb:


> also ein bisschen weicher hätte man das pinkfarbene frisch gepulverte schon betten können.
> 
> wenn das mal keine "Klatzer" gibt



mein Fatty ist zwar "Girly-Fatty pink", aber kein deswegen ist es noch lange keine verweichlichte Heulsuse


----------



## Vighor (3. März 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> mein Fatty ist zwar "Girly-Fatty pink", aber kein deswegen ist es noch lange keine verweichlichte Heulsuse


Die kratzer kommen ja sicher schon bei der ersten ausfahrt


----------



## cubation (3. März 2014)

...mal ne entlackte Fatty Gabel. 

Quelle und mehr Bilder: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157641814802725/


Thomas


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. März 2014)

Glaube das ist eine schwarze O*O und nur entlabelt/Decals entfernt.


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. März 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Glaube das ist eine schwarze O*O und nur entlabelt/Decals entfernt.



Denke ich auch. Kommt meiner nämlich äußerst nahe... 
Allerdings habe ich "Mitsubishi Carbon" stehen lassen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. März 2014)

Wann sehen wir denn nun dein Fatty, Flo???  


VG


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. März 2014)

Bis auf den Expander steht´s fertig da, nur sieht es momentan aus wie alle Fattys,
sodass ich euch nicht mit Bildern langweilen wollte. 
Klar gibt´s Bilder, wenn ich´s die Tage auf den Trail schicke!

VG zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## losbub (4. März 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> mein Fatty ist zwar "Girly-Fatty pink", aber kein deswegen ist es noch lange keine verweichlichte Heulsuse


 
ja dann ist es im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes eine optische Täuschung und die Farbe ist in Wirklichkeit das neue "Hello Kitty Stahlblau"


----------



## Fabeymer (4. März 2014)

Das Fatty hier gefällt mir richtig gut:


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. März 2014)

mir auch


----------



## jmr-biking (4. März 2014)

ist mir zu bunt...


----------



## scylla (4. März 2014)

ich find's cool!


----------



## hendrik3 (4. März 2014)

Sieht mal richtig "Fett" aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (4. März 2014)

Außerdem ist grad Karneval


----------



## KHUJAND (4. März 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Die kratzer kommen ja sicher schon bei der ersten ausfahrt


sicher nicht


----------



## Bumble (4. März 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> sicher nicht


hast extra-FAT gepulvert ?


----------



## benz82 (4. März 2014)

Moin,
mal ne blöde Frage: bekommt man das Fatty auch in Deutschland zu kaufen oder nur direkt aus Engeland zum bestellen?


----------



## DerDutchman (4. März 2014)

Es gab mal ne deutsche Seite von denen, die ist aber nicht mehr. Also in England bestellen, ist aber problemlos.


----------



## benz82 (4. März 2014)

das glaub ich, aber ich weis nicht wegen der Größe.
würde halt gerne mal vorher "Probesitzen"


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. März 2014)

Mach das nach der Größentabelle. So ´ne Probefahrt wegen der Rahmengröße taugt sonst vielleicht, aber bei ´nem Fatty ist das Fahrverhalten einfach zu anders.


----------



## cubation (5. März 2014)

Ansonsten gib mal bekannt wo du herkommst @benz82 allein in Berlin sind 3 verschiedene Fatbike-Rahmengrößen unterwegs. 


Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (5. März 2014)

Lochfraß, Teil 1...    was für eine sch... Arbeit.


----------



## corra (5. März 2014)

ich will auch trau mich aber nicht ! wie gross sind deine löcher ? musste zentriert werden ?

meint ihr das hällt bei 130 kilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (5. März 2014)

35 mm, hab noch nix zentriert, da der Lack noch trocken muss. Da ich aber als ich das Fatty bekam schon mal die Speichenspannung überprüft habe ist mir auf den ersten Blick nix aufgefallen. Werd`s aber zur Sicherheit nochmal kontrollieren. Ich warte noch auf das Felgenband und die 2. Felge wird ja auch noch gelocht.

Ich bin auch ganz vorsichtig dran gegangen, aber nach der OnOne Methode, frei Hand. 3 mm, dann 6 mm vorgebohrt und danach mit einem Bosch Lochfräser und Kühlöl die Löcher gefräst. Ging besser als ich dachte.


----------



## oli_muenchen (5. März 2014)

Heute mal anders


----------



## corra (5. März 2014)

das schaut soo gruselig aus ........ du hast den gewinnerstern verdient


----------



## BigJohn (5. März 2014)

Sieht auch als 29er nicht schlecht aus. Wie siehts hinten mit dem Platz für einen Knard aus?


----------



## oli_muenchen (5. März 2014)

Lustig. Die Meinungen sind ja recht konträr 

Hinten passt - glaube ich - kein Knard mehr






@corra das ist ja nix auf Dauer. Ich bin halt immer neugierig.

Ich finde es aber gar nicht schlecht.


----------



## Dutshlander (5. März 2014)

Oh ein Dunny


----------



## oli_muenchen (5. März 2014)

Äh, was?


----------



## Dutshlander (5. März 2014)

Oh ein Dunny 

uups doppeld, weiß nicht warum dies geschehen ist


----------



## zoomer (5. März 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Heute mal anders




Die Räder hab ich gar nicht bemerkt 

Aber mit der Fatty Verkabelung komme ich generell nicht klar.
(vor allem Schaltwerkszugsverlegung, warum ist die auf der rechten Seite ... )

Ich hab auch noch die Bremsen verkehrt rum - und deshalb nun, sowohl
den Schaltwerkszug als auch die hintere Bremsleitung, kurz vor dem Steuerrohr
umgeleitet, damit alle  Leitungen um das Steuerrohr herum gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (6. März 2014)

Jippiee, mein Fatty ist da    <-- das ging genau 2minuten so, dann hab ich das hier entdeckt:







Von Hand verpackt und überprüft steht auf dem Lieferschein 

Hab erst überlegt das wieder grade zu dengeln, werd es aber lassen, am Ende reisst mir das noch ein, dann bin ich der Depp.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. März 2014)

...hmm, das ja ne mist...die schöne Freude für'n Ar...


----------



## Vighor (6. März 2014)

Von Hand in den Karton fallen gelassen.


----------



## jmr-biking (6. März 2014)

Schöne Sch....   Ist zwar ärgerlich, aber auf jeden Fall zurück mit dem Ding!


----------



## Bumble (6. März 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Von Hand in den Karton fallen gelassen.


Karton hat aber keinerlei Beschädigungen.
Ich vermute eher dass es beim Umpacken in England passiert ist, die Rahmen werden ja aus dem in Taiwan zugetackerten Karton entnommen und "geprüft".
Der Schaumstoff mit dem das Steuerrohr beim Transport geschützt ist, war auch durchschlagen, also hat das wohl jemand fallen lassen beim Umpacken. Dann wieder schnell zu die Kiste,wurde ja kontrolliert 

Was lernen wir daraus: Wer sich für Discount entscheidet, bekommt Discount !!!


----------



## BigJohn (6. März 2014)

Ob so ne starke Verformung allein durch das Eigengewicht des Rahmens verursacht werden kann? Und dann noch ohne Kratzer und Risse im Lacke? Ich würde ja eher auf einen Engpass zwischen Stapler und Wand tippen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (6. März 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ob so ne starke Verformung allein durch das Eigengewicht des Rahmens verursacht werden kann? Und dann noch ohne Kratzer und Risse im Lacke? Ich würde ja eher auf einen Engpass zwischen Stapler und Wand tippen.


Der Lack ist schon fast abgeplatzt, wenn ich da jetzt mit dem Fingernagel drunter geh isser ab.

Hab auch schon den Schuldigen ermitteln können:


----------



## BigJohn (6. März 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Der Lack ist schon fast abgeplatzt, wenn ich da jetzt mit dem Fingernagel drunter geh isser ab.


Aber nicht an der Stelle des vermeintlichen Treffers. Der Lack platzt ja wahrscheinlich ab, weil er die Verformung des Rahmens nicht mitgehen kann.


----------



## Bumble (6. März 2014)

Habs grad mal gemessen, das 44mm Steuerrohr hat an der Deformation noch 41,30mm !!!

Aus welchem Alu ist denn der Fatty Rahmen und wie verhält sich diese Legierung beim Kaltverformen ? Hab irgendwie keinerlei Bock auf ne langwierige Umtauschaktion. 

Edit: 6061-T6 alloy

Wie dramatisch sind denn in dem Fall 2,7mm Verformung ? Kann da bereits das Material gebrochen/geschwächt sein ?


----------



## Bumble (6. März 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Aber nicht an der Stelle des vermeintlichen Treffers. Der Lack platzt ja wahrscheinlich ab, weil er die Verformung des Rahmens nicht mitgehen kann.


Vergiss nicht die Schaumfolie die da drumgeschickelt war, die fängt auch was ab.


----------



## Fabeymer (6. März 2014)

Ich würde es lassen und den Rahmen zurückschicken. Du hast mit dem Pugsley verdammt viel Glück gehabt und bezeichnest dich selber recht gern als Materialschinder, von daher lieber kein Risiko eingehen und umtauschen.
Außerdem hast du den Briten ja auch keine mangelhafte Kohle geschickt, also sollen die dir auch einen Rahmen zukommen lassen, der 100%ig in Ordnung ist.


----------



## jmr-biking (6. März 2014)

Es ist müßig darüber zu diskutieren, das Ding ist jedenfalls Schrott. Ich würde ne Mail an OnOne schreiben und mit Foto das ganze dokumentieren.


----------



## Bumble (6. März 2014)

Danke, ist lieb gemeint aber das weiss ich doch alles selbst. 

Da der Rahmen eh sofort entlackt wird, interessiert mich der zerstörte Lack eh nicht, meine Frage war rein aufs Alu bezogen.

Kennt sich da jemand aus ?

Ich sag nicht dass ichs mach, ich möcht es halt einfach gerne wissen.


----------



## Bumble (6. März 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Es ist müßig darüber zu diskutieren, das Ding ist jedenfalls Schrott. Ich würde ne Mail an OnOne schreiben und mit Foto das ganze dokumentieren.


Längst passiert, hab ein Ticket wie bei der Zulassungsstelle, Platz 126 vermutlich


----------



## jmr-biking (6. März 2014)

Achso, da stellt sich das Ganze ja schon etwas anders dar.  Ein guter Schlosser/Rahmenbauer könnte das mit Sicherheit wieder in Form bringen. 
Bei den Zulassungsstellen soll es jetzt laut letzten Berichten und dank Online schneller gehen.


----------



## Dutshlander (6. März 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Danke, ist lieb gemeint aber das weiss ich doch alles selbst.
> 
> Da der Rahmen eh sofort entlackt wird, interessiert mich der zerstörte Lack eh nicht, meine Frage war rein aufs Alu bezogen.
> 
> ...


Also ich habe mal einen Rahmen mit ähliche deformierung zugeschickt bekommen, da haben sich Aluspezialisten bei mir auf der Malloche sich auch die Köpfe heiß diskutiert. Und habe es seinerzeit Umgetauscht, bzw Geld zurück bekommen.
Fazit es tritt aufjedem fall eine (auch wenn nur leichte) material ermühdung auf zumal es bei Bremsbelastungen bei dir im Kopf immer wieder ein ungutes gefühl hinterlässt. Und du wirst unweigerlich niemals so viel spass an diesen Bike haben als ein nicht Defektes.
Also ich rate dir UMTAUSCH auch wenns es noch soviel an deine vorfreude nehmen wird. Schade drumm.

PS was würdest du denn mit den Lackschaden anfangen, auch das musste ausgebessert werden. Bedenke auch die Kosten und Zeit die hierfür draufgehen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (6. März 2014)

Eine Kaltverformung nimmt immer Einfluss aufs Materialgefüge. Risse könnte man vielleicht mit Ultraschall finden, aber auf molekularer Ebene hilft nur ein Belastungstest. Ich würde es nicht drauf ankommen lassen, du hast ja dein Ersatzrad.


----------



## jmr-biking (6. März 2014)

Da stimme ich Dutshlander voll zu. Bin mal gespannt, was OnOne dazu sagt...


----------



## scylla (6. März 2014)

ist aber trotzdem eine drecksarbeit.
ich würd's nichtmehr machen. vor allem, wei


Bumble schrieb:


> Jippiee, mein Fatty ist da    <-- das ging genau 2minuten so, dann hab ich das hier entdeckt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schöne Scheiße!
Umtauschen, auf jeden Fall, ich würd da gar nichts mehr kalt- oder sonstwie verformen. Das hat nicht nur mal einer fallen lassen. Beim Verpacken wohl Tomaten auf den Augen gehabt 
Hoffentlich wird's wenigstens halbwegs schnell abgewickelt und ersetzt.


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. März 2014)

Damals gab es bei Planet X zwei leicht beschädigte Fattyrahmen für kleines Geld, einen gebrauchten mit leicht unrunder Sattelrohrkante und einen neuen, der wie Bumbles Rahmen aussah.  Ich weiß schon, weshalb ich mich für den ersten entschieden hatte...

Fakt ist mal, dass einer der Verpacker eine Fehlbesetzung ist.


----------



## Bumble (6. März 2014)

Um mir den ganzen Scheiss mit der Warterei zu ersparen und am Ende zu erfahren dass wieder alle Törtchen ausverkauft sind, hab ich mir grad kurzerhand ein 2. Fatty bestellt 

Das Demolierte geht morgen back to sender mit dem Hinweis --> Kohle zurück auf Bumbles Credit Card !!!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. März 2014)

verrückte Welt hier


----------



## BigJohn (6. März 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Um mir den ganzen Scheiss mit der Warterei zu ersparen und am Ende zu erfahren dass wieder alle Törtchen ausverkauft sind, hab ich mir grad kurzerhand ein 2. Fatty bestellt
> 
> Das Demolierte geht morgen back to sender mit dem Hinweis --> Kohle zurück auf Bumbles Credit Card !!!


Wäre jetzt auch mein Vorschlag gewesen. Für die Zwischenzeit hast du ja das Halbfette.


----------



## Dutshlander (6. März 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Um mir den ganzen Scheiss mit der Warterei zu ersparen und am Ende zu erfahren dass wieder alle Törtchen ausverkauft sind, hab ich mir grad kurzerhand ein 2. Fatty bestellt
> 
> Das Demolierte geht morgen back to sender mit dem Hinweis --> Kohle zurück auf Bumbles Credit Card !!!


Zu schluß wirst du sagen  alles richtig gemacht


----------



## losbub (6. März 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Um mir den ganzen Scheiss mit der Warterei zu ersparen und am Ende zu erfahren dass wieder alle Törtchen ausverkauft sind, hab ich mir grad kurzerhand ein 2. Fatty bestellt
> 
> Das Demolierte geht morgen back to sender mit dem Hinweis --> Kohle zurück auf Bumbles Credit Card !!!


 
So etwas ist wirklich absolut ärgerlich.

Aber warum hast du jetzt nicht beim Genesis Caribou als Rahmen zu geschlagen, das hattest du doch auch als eine Option für dich gesehen?

Dann hättest wieder etwas in Stahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (6. März 2014)

losbub schrieb:


> Dann hättest wieder etwas in Stahl


 aber auch verbeult, egal ob Stahl oder Alu, murphy's law eben.


----------



## goflo (6. März 2014)

Sind nicht immer ganz ausgeschlafen bei On One glaub ich. Ich hatte einen 456er in 20 Zoll bestellt, Paket kommt, voller Freude  alles ausgepackt, kurz die Gabel drangehalten....entweder hab ich nen Knick in der Optik oder das Steuerrohr ist verdammt kurz. Gemessen....wars ein 18 Zoll Rahmen. Also alles wieder einpacken und zurück. Immerhin waren sie sehr freundlich bei der Abwicklung und im zweiten Paket war dann auch der richtig Rahmen.


----------



## gnss (7. März 2014)

War bei meinem Fatty auch so. Wenn man morgens direkt aus dem Pub zu Arbeit kommt kann das mal passieren.


----------



## Bumble (7. März 2014)

gnss schrieb:


> Wenn man morgens direkt aus dem Pub zu Arbeit kommt kann das mal passieren.


Ich dachte die Pubs machen schon um 23:00 zu ? 

Bekommt man von denen eigentlich einen Rücksendeschein oder muss man erstmal auf eigene Kosten zurückschicken und sich dann die Kohle gutschreiben lassen ?


----------



## jmr-biking (7. März 2014)

Ich hab von denen ja noch nicht mal ordentliche Rechnungen bekommen, geschweige denn irgendwelche Formulare zur kostenlosen Rücklieferung.  OnOne ist leider nicht zu vergleichen mit den gängigen deutschen Online-Shops.


----------



## Bumble (7. März 2014)

Die haben zwar so ne kostenlose Rücksendemöglichkeit wo man ein ticket ordern kann, aber halt nur für die Insel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (7. März 2014)

Ne Rechnung für meine Lenker hab ich auch immer erst auf Anfrage erhalten. Am besten auf deren Antwort warten. Bei Chainreactioncycles bekommt man den Rücksendeschein auch nur auf Anfrage per Mail.


----------



## Bumble (7. März 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ne Rechnung für meine Lenker hab ich auch immer erst auf Anfrage erhalten. Am besten auf deren Antwort warten.



Mal schaun wann die Herrschaften ausm Pub zurück sind, bisher wollt mir noch niemand antworten.


----------



## oli_muenchen (7. März 2014)

Das kann bei denen bis zu einer Woche mit der Antwort dauern...


----------



## Bumble (7. März 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Das kann bei denen bis zu einer Woche mit der Antwort dauern...


Also nochmal etwas länger als bei der Zulassungsstelle 

Cooler Laden


----------



## scylla (7. März 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Also nochmal etwas länger als bei der Zulassungsstelle
> 
> Cooler Laden



Ich kann nur immer wieder raten, die anzurufen, das ist viel unkomplizierter, und wenn man mal einen an der Strippe hat, dann muss er ja auch irgendwie antworten 
Ist halt wie bei Leidwill


----------



## Bumble (7. März 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich kann nur immer wieder raten, die anzurufen, das ist viel unkomplizierter, und wenn man mal einen an der Strippe hat, dann muss er ja auch irgendwie antworten


Dann weiß ich aber immer noch net ob er das auch macht was er mir am Telefon versprochen hat. 

Ich denk und hoffe, die Entscheidung, einfach direkt noch eins zu ordern, war die stressfreiste Variante


----------



## scylla (7. März 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Dann weiß ich aber immer noch net ob er das auch macht was er mir am Telefon versprochen hat.



Als sie meinen 456 Rahmen "verbaselt" haben, hat der freundliche Mensch am Telefon jedenfalls neben dem Quatschen her in seinen Rechner getippselt, und ich hatte 10min später ne Bestätigungsmail.


----------



## gnss (7. März 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich dachte die Pubs machen schon um 23:00 zu ?
> 
> Bekommt man von denen eigentlich einen Rücksendeschein oder muss man erstmal auf eigene Kosten zurückschicken und sich dann die Kohle gutschreiben lassen ?



Die machen zu, d.h. es wird abgeschlossen und die Gäste bleiben bis das Bier alle ist.

Meinen zu klein gelieferten Inbred Rahmen haben sie per DPD abholen lassen, das nach einigen Wochen defekte Fathinterrad mußte ich selbst hinschicken.


----------



## Bumble (8. März 2014)

gnss schrieb:


> Die machen zu, d.h. es wird abgeschlossen und die Gäste bleiben bis das Bier alle ist.



Dass die komplette OnOne-Belegschaft dann tagelang im Pub abhängt, würde schonmal so einiges erklären. 
Nach so nem Saufgelage ist man ja auch nicht gleich wieder fit. 



gnss schrieb:


> ...das nach einigen Wochen defekte Fathinterrad mußte ich selbst hinschicken.


Hamse dir dafür wenigstens die Versandkosten erstattet ?


----------



## dukestah (8. März 2014)

@Bumble bist du schon wieder wach oder immer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (8. März 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> @Bumble bist du schon wieder wach oder immer noch?


Schon wieder, heut wird der Halbfettbagger ausgeführt, da steh ich doch gerne früh auf.


----------



## dukestah (8. März 2014)

hehe, also ähnliche ambitionen, ich starte gleich zu ner singlespeed tour, das dicke ding ist morgen dran, na dann viel spaß


----------



## Bumble (8. März 2014)

Danke, dir auch.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. März 2014)

gnss schrieb:


> ......, das nach einigen Wochen defekte Fathinterrad mußte ich selbst hinschicken.



Was war denn mit dem Hinterrad?


----------



## gnss (8. März 2014)

Sperrklinke zerbröselt und die Versandkosten gab es nicht erstattet.


----------



## jmr-biking (8. März 2014)

Heute endlich die 2. Felge fertig gemacht. Leider fehlt mir noch Felgenband in Orange. Weiß einer wo welches lieferbar ist, oder welches Tesa-Band man am besten dafür nimmt? Ich hätte gerne Orange. Weiß ist fast überall lieferbar, aber Orange wäre mit lieber.







Hier mal mit dem original OnOne Felgenband als Provisorium.


----------



## criscross (8. März 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Heute endlich die 2. Felge fertig gemacht. Leider fehlt mir noch Felgenband in Orange. Weiß einer wo welches lieferbar ist, oder welches Tesa-Band man am besten dafür nimmt? Ich hätte gerne Orange. Weiß ist fast überall lieferbar, aber Orange wäre mit lieber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ich hab dies hier genommen:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/251095076065...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2466wt_1281


----------



## Fabeymer (8. März 2014)

Orangenfarbenes Surly Felgenband gibt es bei fatbikes.at.


----------



## jmr-biking (8. März 2014)

Danke für die Tipps!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (8. März 2014)

Ah, noch wichtig: Das Surlyband ist leicht transparent, wie mir am letzten We demonstriert wurde. Direkt auf einem schwarzen Schlauch sieht das nicht sonderlich hübsch aus, weil der Schlauch durchschimmert. Wenn du ein leuchtend Orange haben möchtest, dann musst du unbedingt noch eine Lage weißes Felgenband bzw. Tape darunterkleben.


----------



## scylla (10. März 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Die kratzer kommen ja sicher schon bei der ersten ausfahrt





KHUJAND schrieb:


> sicher nicht



and the winner is: Vighor 

Liegt aber nicht am Pulver, eher am fahrerischen Unvermögen der Pilotin 

PS: Dutshlander hatte übrigens auch recht mit dem Tretlager schneiden: Der guru39 (Wurzelpassage) hat es ohne Achse/Führung mit handwerklichem Feingefühl perfekt hinbekommen


----------



## Dutshlander (10. März 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> PS: Dutshlander hatte übrigens auch recht mit dem Tretlager schneiden: Der guru39 (Wurzelpassage) hat es ohne Achse/Führung mit handwerklichem Feingefühl perfekt hinbekommen


 Guruselig ist halt ein Profi , die können sowas


----------



## KHUJAND (10. März 2014)

Nika kratzer lassen sich mit autopolitur wegpolieren


----------



## scylla (10. März 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Nika kratzer lassen sich mit autopolitur wegpolieren



... oder einfach sportlich sehen/ignorieren -> vor jedem Kratzer kam ein bisschen Spaß aufm Rad?


----------



## scylla (10. März 2014)

ein Fatty steht im Walde… ähm... im Salatbeet



 

 



Das Felgenband hinten wird noch grün, bin aber aktuell wie immer zu faul . Beim nächsten Platten dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (10. März 2014)

Anhang anzeigen 278363


Hast du da mit Photoshop rumgefummelt, der Lenkwinkel schaut nach 62° aus 

Oder steht der Lou auf nem Maulwurfhügel


----------



## scylla (10. März 2014)

das Hinterrad steht glaub etwas tiefer


----------



## titzy (10. März 2014)

Ich wollt auch schon fragen ... gut das nicht nur ich nen Knick in der Optik habe ...
Sag mal ist der On One Schriftzug jetzt mit Effektlack oder "noch" Original?
Ansonten muss ich sagen, mir gefällts!


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. März 2014)

Was ist denn das für ein bunter Vogel?!  
Die Farbe kommt super mit den fetten Reifen!


----------



## scylla (10. März 2014)

kein Effektlack, nur billige orange Reflexfolie, frei Hand ausgeschnitten und aufgeklebt


----------



## mtbbee (10. März 2014)

gefällt mir und gerade weil es so aussergewöhnlich farblich zusammen gestellt ist und ein Unikat bleiben wird 
Freu mich auf den Live Anblick, vielleicht darf ich wieder eine Runde drehen


----------



## corra (11. März 2014)

das schaut aus als wenn es sich mit dem bunten surly hier aussem forum gepaart hätte 
eigenwillig aber cool


----------



## dukestah (11. März 2014)

auf jeden fall ein hingucker! wie fährt sich das mit vorne dicker als hinten?


----------



## Bumble (11. März 2014)

Der On-One Wahnsinn geht in die zweite Runde 

Aktueller Zwischenstand:

Donnerstag -> Mitteilung an On One dass der Rahmen kaputt ist und gefragt wie das jetzt weiter geht
Freitag -> defekten Fatty Rahmen auf eigene Kosten mit DPD zurückgeschickt und Rückzahlung angefordert
Freitag -> direkt neuen Fatty Rahmen geordert weil ich nicht wusste wie lange die verfügbaren Rahmen halten
Montag -> Antwort von On One, sie könnten den Rahmen abholen lassen -> zurückgeschrieben dass er unterwegs ist
Montag -> Info dass der am Freitag neu bestellte Rahmen versendet ist und am Mittwoch eintreffen wird
Dienstag -> Info dass ein weiterer Rahmen auf dem Weg zu mir ist und eine neue Auftragsnummer angelegt ist 

aktuell hab ich also 3 Aufträge am laufen  Mal schaun wer da am Ende noch den Überblick behält


----------



## scylla (11. März 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> aktuell hab ich also 3 Aufträge am laufen  Mal schaun wer da am Ende noch den Überblick behält



am spannendsten finde ich die Frage, wie viele Rahmen du am Ende hast, und wie viele du "netto" bezahlen musst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (11. März 2014)

Man kann ja mal einen auf Reserve legen 

Um die Herren Pubbesucher maximal zu verwirren hab ich den ersten Rahmen mit Kreditkarte und den 2. mit Paypal bezahlt.

Eigentlich wär das ja alles kein Hexenwerk wenn die einfach nur exakt nach Auftrag vorgehen würden und das getrennt voneinander bearbeiten würden. So hamse das wohl jetzt vermischt mit den beiden Bestellungen.


----------



## oli_muenchen (11. März 2014)

Ich hab Dir doch gesagt, dass das dauert mit den Antworten....

Ich habe am 25.2. einen LRS bestellt und gleich per Mail eine Korrektur der Lieferadresse erbeten. 
Am 27.2. bekomme ich die Info, dass der LRS PLanet X verlassen hat.
Der LRS trifft ein paar Tage später ein.
Am 4.3. bekomme ich per Mail endlich eine Antwort, dass sie die Adresse nicht mehr ändern können, da der LRS bereits das Haus verlassen hat....

Hä?


----------



## scylla (11. März 2014)

solange es trotzdem ankommt, läuft die Kommunikation halt unter "Comedy"


----------



## scylla (11. März 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> auf jeden fall ein hingucker! wie fährt sich das mit vorne dicker als hinten?



sorry, hab deine Frage ganz übersehen.

Fahr ich schon länger so, und find's ganz gut. 
Wenn man gerade vom Nate vorne umsteigt merkt man schon, dass die Front ein wenig höher kommt. Kann man aber mit Spacern ausgleichen, wenn man denn will. Ansonsten hat der Lou halt schön Grip.


----------



## dukestah (11. März 2014)

vielen dank, ich spiel halt mit dem gedanken die moonlander gabel ins pugsley zu bauen und dann was dickeres als den nate zu fahren, na mal sehen...


----------



## jmr-biking (11. März 2014)

Gerade bei OnOne in der Readers Rides Galerie entdeckt. Ganz schick so ganz in Orange:


----------



## dukestah (11. März 2014)

die navihalterung hat was, ist zwar sicherlich bei einem sturz als erstes hin aber bestimmt gut abzulesen...
und ja, das orange kommt gut, ich find sowieso orange-schwarz ist eine killerfarbkombi


----------



## Bumble (11. März 2014)

Bei mir gibts auch Neuigkeiten zu verzeichnen, die Engländer sind wirklich flott, Freitags bestellt, heute schon da. 

Und weil wohl jede On One Bestellung ne kleine Überraschung bereit hält, gabs diesmal eine von den hässlichen Stahlgabeln als Bonus dazu (bestellt war nur der nackte Rahmen) 

Morgen gehts zum chemisch Entlacken, danach starte ich den Extra-Aufbau-Thread und müll hier nix mehr voll


----------



## scylla (11. März 2014)

schon gründlich auf Schäden kontrolliert?
(das sollte man vielleicht abwarten, vor man dir gratuliert )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (11. März 2014)

Hab net richtig schaun können, die Gabel hat meine Augen verblitzt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Den BFL auf 100mm Felge hab ich mal reingehalten  Wenn der doofe Lack runter ist passt das


----------



## scylla (11. März 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Den BFL auf 100mm Felge hab ich mal reingehalten  Wenn das doofe Pulverzeugs runter ist passt das



Aber auch wenn jetzt noch ein Fatty Rahmen zu dir unterwegs ist: lass den Wagenheber da wo er ist, ja?


----------



## Bumble (11. März 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Aber auch wenn jetzt noch ein Fatty Rahmen zu dir unterwegs ist: lass den Wagenheber da wo er ist, ja?


Iss ja gar kein Pulver, ich Trottel. 

Wagenheber geht net, aber wenns ganz arg eng wird am Hinterbau kann man vielleicht bissl an den Alustreben dengeln, die sind echt massiv.


----------



## jmr-biking (11. März 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> und ja, das orange kommt gut, ich find sowieso orange-schwarz ist eine killerfarbkombi



Ich finde schwarz/orange ebenfalls extrem gut. Ein Bekannter von mir fährt z.B. dieses schicke Salamandre:


----------



## oli_muenchen (11. März 2014)

Boah, is das schön. Bissi OT: Was ist das wohl für ein Sattel?


----------



## Bumble (11. März 2014)

Ich find den Käfer total sexy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spinner69 (11. März 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Boah, is das schön. Bissi OT: Was ist das wohl für ein Sattel?



Für mich sieht das nach Fizik Arione aus.


----------



## dukestah (12. März 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich find den Käfer total sexy


der käfer kickt auf jeden fall


----------



## Der Kokopelli (12. März 2014)

Ja Käfer und auch Bike sind geil, aber:
3 Details stören die Idylle: (1) weißer Apple Aufkleber ausm iPod Karton (2) blauer Edge 800 (3) grüne Fahrradflasche, pfui


----------



## Dutshlander (12. März 2014)

Tsja Portugal...... da bekomme ich Fernweh


----------



## jmr-biking (12. März 2014)

Genauer gesagt war das auf Kap Verde. Letztes Jahr ist er mit seinem Kumpel dort einige Zeit rum getourt. Extrem schöne Bilder hab ich da von ihnen gesehen. 
Er macht aber noch andere verrückt Sachen, wie z.B. eigene Bikes bauen: Hier mal ein Projekt von ihm: Klick

Aber nun ist genug mit OT...


----------



## jmr-biking (13. März 2014)

Weiter geht`s mit Orange. Endlich bin ich fertig. Surly Rolling Darryl Felgenband und eine Lage weißes Klebeband dahinter. Leuchtet jetzt schön.  Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. März 2014)

sehr schön


----------



## stuhli (13. März 2014)

Gefällt mir auch. Und irgendwie  passt jetzt auch die schwarze Gabel besser. 
Irgendwann werd ich wohl auch schwach und hol mir die Carbonforke. Sieht wirklich besser aus als das dünne Stahlgeröhr


----------



## titzy (13. März 2014)

Schick, schick. Das mit dem Orange-Weiss Felgenband hab ich mir auch schon mal vorgemerkt.


----------



## oli_muenchen (14. März 2014)

Gefällt mir auch super. Was wiegt es denn jetzt nach Diät und Maniküre sowie Pediküre?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (14. März 2014)

Bin jetzt bei 15,08 kg  angekommen. Aber hinten ist der schwere OnOne Schlauch drin, vorne der Conti Freeride. Ich hatte ein paar Dornen in letzter Zeit hinten drin, deshalb jetzt mal der OnOne Schlauch.


----------



## dukestah (14. März 2014)

wow, das ritzelpacket ist aber schon etwas oversized, und das bei vorne 2fach? wofür benötigt man denn sowas?
ansonsten, ja, sehr schick, das orange kommt gut, schöne zusammenstellung


----------



## jmr-biking (14. März 2014)

Ne, ist 1x10 mit 11-42er XT/Leonardi Racing Kassette. Vorne ist nur eine kleine Hope Kefü montiert.


----------



## gnss (14. März 2014)

Mit 2fach könnte man halt senkrechte Wände hochfahren.


----------



## Optimizer (15. März 2014)

gnss schrieb:


> Mit 2fach könnte man halt senkrechte Wände hochfahren.


Das geht auch mit einfach und genug Bumms in den Waden


----------



## Der Kokopelli (17. März 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Iss ja gar kein Pulver, ich Trottel.
> 
> Wagenheber geht net, aber wenns ganz arg eng wird am Hinterbau kann man vielleicht bissl an den Alustreben dengeln, die sind echt massiv.


Gibt´s was Neues bei Dir?


----------



## Bumble (17. März 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Gibt´s was Neues bei Dir?


Ich hol den Rahmen diese Woche vom Entlacken ab und hoffe dass auch die Federgabel die Woche noch eintrifft.
Dann gehts an den Aufbau.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. März 2014)

Gib Schub, Rakete!


----------



## jmr-biking (18. März 2014)

Da läuft`s mir grad eiskalt den Rücken runter oder ich fühle mich in die 90er zurück versetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (18. März 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Da läuft`s mir grad eiskalt den Rücken runter oder ich fühle mich in die 90er zurück versetzt.


Iiiiiihhhhgitttt! Diese Fatbiker wollen doch nur um jeden Preis auffallen!!!
Das ist aber auch wirklich übel, noch schlimmer würde es wahrscheinlich nur auf @scylla s Bike aussehen.



Bumble schrieb:


> Ich hol den Rahmen diese Woche vom Entlacken ab und hoffe dass auch die Federgabel die Woche noch eintrifft.
> Dann gehts an den Aufbau.


Du weisst schon, dass Du mit deinem neuen Hobel, also mit Alu und Federgabel Deinen Oldschool-Status komplett verlierst? Vielleicht kannst Du dann statt dessen mit diesen Reifen einen auf 90er Jahre machen...


----------



## scylla (18. März 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Iiiiiihhhhgitttt! Diese Fatbiker wollen doch nur um jeden Preis auffallen!!!
> Das ist aber auch wirklich übel, noch schlimmer würde es wahrscheinlich nur auf @scylla s Bike aussehen.



Hmmm, vielleicht sollte ich mir doch mal einen Satz Eisdielen-Reifen zulegen


----------



## rayc (18. März 2014)

dann darf @Bumble damit Treppen fahren.


----------



## scylla (18. März 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> dann darf @Bumble damit Treppen fahren.



darf er ruhig tun, ist ja kein Surly


----------



## zoomer (18. März 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Hmmm, vielleicht sollte ich mir doch mal einen Satz Eisdielen-Reifen zulegen



Ich denke die bunten Reifen wäre da gar nicht so schlecht - also in Orange ...

Dafür könntest Du ruhig mal ein paar Einbussen beim Grip hinnehmen.
Wer schön sein will muss ...


----------



## Bumble (18. März 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Da läuft`s mir grad eiskalt den Rücken runter oder ich fühle mich in die 90er zurück versetzt.



Jetzt streiten sich Reifen und Gabel um den "Most-Ugly" Award


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (18. März 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Du weisst schon, dass Du mit deinem neuen Hobel, also mit Alu und Federgabel Deinen Oldschool-Status komplett verlierst? Vielleicht kannst Du dann statt dessen mit diesen Reifen einen auf 90er Jahre machen...



Zum schnellen Trail ballern das Fatty, für den Oldschool-Frankenstein-Status das Bagsley, alles feinstens ausgeklügelt 

Ich hab halt nicht nochn 601 in der Garage stehn, wie so einige hier.


----------



## stuhli (19. März 2014)

@Bumble ..... auf dem Fatty dann aber auch nur im engen Lycra. Kommste bei mir vorbei, hab da noch was rumliegen


----------



## zoomer (21. März 2014)

So, bei dem Wetter muss man sich einfach die Zeit nehmen 

Jetzt hatte ich endlich mal einen vernünftigen Vergleich, gestern und heute,
Fatty und Flash, 15,5 kg und 9,7 kg, Floater und XKing, ....


Selbe Strecke, selbe Kleidung, selbe Temperatur, selbe Bedingungen ....


Das Fatty ist
im Durchschnitt 2 km/h langsamer
und
frisst 38 % mehr Kalorien



Spass macht es aber mit beiden


----------



## titzy (21. März 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Das Fatty ist
> im Durchschnitt 2 km/h langsamer
> und
> frisst 38 % mehr Kalorien



Hehe, ja gestern war ich auch mal mitn Fatty auf unsere Ballerwurzel-Runde im Speedmodus unterwegs.
War erstaunt wie flink man doch damit seien kann. 

Auf den 46km waren wir nach 1:59 angekommen, macht so nen Schnitt von 23 km/h
Meine schnellste Zeit aufn Hardtail vor 2 Jahren war mal 1:48 h (Schnitt war irgend was mit knapp 26 km/h), ich glaube aber nicht, dass ich konditionell aktuell schon wieder auf dem Stand vom Sommer 2012 bin.

Das Hardtail wurde letztes Jahr mal mit 11,7 kg gewogen, das Fatty kürzlich mit 18,09kg ist aber aktuell etwas leichter geworden und müsste bei ca. 17,5 kg sein.
Mir macht die Runde, wegen der längeren Wurzelpassagen auf der Strecke, mitn Fatty aber definitiv mehr Laune. Alternative höchstens noch das Fully, das bügelt die auch recht gut weg.

Ja und den Kalorien verbrauch merkt man auch - deswegen ist das Fatty für mich auch das ideale Fittnessgerät.


----------



## zoomer (21. März 2014)

Ja,
da muss man nicht so weit fahren ...

Allerdings sind meine Durschnittsgeschwindigkeiten doch wesentlich niedriger


----------



## titzy (21. März 2014)

Auf meiner Runde hier ist auch kein Berg der einen behindert, hier im Berliner Raum setzt man eher auf Sandgruben und Kieferwurzeln .
Sobald man die kleinen Hügel in der Umgebung einbaut faällt der Schnitt auch rapide.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. März 2014)

Unterwegs....	Schön war´s.



Hab´s danach erstmal gewaschen. Seit Monaten! Wasserhähne waren wegen Frost abgestellt...,Mensch, auf einmal gefällt die Farbe doch wieder ganz gut...


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. März 2014)

Ich bin drauf und dran das Fatty so gründlich wie Bumbles zu waschen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. März 2014)

Das wäre meine Alternative zum orig. On*One Lackkleid:*

Ausgeliehen von *@moparisti *aus dem Niner-Fred.* *...Danke dafür.*

-->

_Heute hab ich endlich ein lang erartetes großes Paket von http://www.eloxal-muenchen.de bekommen:
Das Ergebnis gefällt mir richtig gut:_


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. März 2014)

Sieht fett aus! Ist nur die Frage, ob das Fatty auch an den Schweißnähten dann so aussähe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (22. März 2014)

Bin ich gerade etwas zu kritisch, oder sind die Schweißnähte für ein teures Rad wie das Niner nicht ziemlich hässlich?


----------



## hoodride (22. März 2014)

Frei nach dem Motto: Wer abrutscht darf nochmal.

So sollte es aussehen:


----------



## Bumble (22. März 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Bin ich gerade etwas zu kritisch, oder sind die Schweißnähte für ein teures Rad wie das Niner nicht ziemlich hässlich?


Schön dass du es erwähnst, ich hab mich nicht getraut zu meckern. 

Apropos Niner: Wer war denn da besoffen ?


----------



## zoomer (22. März 2014)

Ich hätte gar nicht darauf geschaut ... aber jetzt wo Du es sagst .. kann man gar nicht mehr weg....


Aber interessanter ist doch der Raum an sich.
Weiss gefliest, Glitzeroberfläche, Chrombarhocker mit Leopardenfell.
Woran lässt mich das nur denken ...


----------



## Bumble (22. März 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Weiss gefliest, Glitzeroberfläche, Chrombarhocker mit Leopardenfell.
> Woran lässt mich das nur denken ...



Deinen Lieblingsclub ?


----------



## zoomer (22. März 2014)

Vielleicht ....

Hat aber auch was von Gerichtsmedizin.


----------



## Bumble (22. März 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Vielleicht ....
> 
> Hat aber auch was von Gerichtsmedizin.



Stimmt, hier die Frau Gerichtsmedizinerin:


----------



## criscross (22. März 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich bin drauf und dran das Fatty so gründlich wie Bumbles zu waschen!


----------



## cubation (22. März 2014)

Danke Jungs! Jetzt kann ich feierabend machen. 

Aber nur mal so am Rande was kost denn so das Eloxieren eine Rahmens ? ( bin gerade zu faul zum googlen ). 


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. März 2014)

Ich will auch eine Gerichtsmedizinerin...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. März 2014)

cubation schrieb:


> Danke Jungs! Jetzt kann ich feierabend machen.
> 
> Aber nur mal so am Rande was kost denn so das Eloxieren eine Rahmens ? ( bin gerade zu faul zum googlen ).
> 
> ...



Bei Easyelox kein Vermögen. Glaube so zw. 75-115 €, je nach Aufwand. Müsste auch nachsehen...


----------



## cubation (22. März 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bei Easyelox kein Vermögen. Glaube so zw. 75-115 €, je nach Aufwand. Müsste auch nachsehen...



reicht mir schon mal als Anhaltspunkt.  
Ich bin im Sommer öfter mal länger mit anderen Rädern auf Tour, schauen wir mal....


Thomas


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. März 2014)

Eben Info bekommen. Beläuft sich auf 170€ (individuell !!  - Je nach Aufwand). Ohne Entlackung..


----------



## Bumble (22. März 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich will auch eine Gerichtsmedizinerin...


Da darfst aber nach dem Sex net einpennen, sonst hast ernsthafte Probleme


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. März 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Da darfst aber nach dem Sex net einpennen, sonst hast ernsthafte Probleme



Wenn ich es bequem haben will, dann fahre ich Taxi....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (25. März 2014)

Netzfund:


----------



## zoomer (25. März 2014)

Suuuuuper !


----------



## cubation (26. März 2014)

@taunusteufel78 vielen Dank für die Info.  Mal gucken was der Sommer so mit sich bringt.... 


Thomas


----------



## Dutshlander (26. März 2014)

oha die Apfelsinen sind früh reif dieses Jahr


----------



## BigJohn (26. März 2014)

In Spanien hängen die um diese Jahreszeit schon ne ganze Weile. In Andalusien wachsen sie sogar mehr oder weniger ganzjährig


----------



## zoomer (26. März 2014)

Ich weiss nicht warum aber ich steh zur Zeit total auf knallrote Rahmen.

Dafür wäre ich auch bereit mir die blöden Feuerwehrsprüche anzuhören


----------



## BigJohn (26. März 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht warum aber ich steh zur Zeit total auf knallrote Rahmen.
> 
> Dafür wäre ich auch bereit mir die blöden Feuerwehrsprüche anzuhören


Ist der nicht Orange?


----------



## zoomer (26. März 2014)

Nachdem die Orangen auf dem Foto recht gelblich rüberkommen
und der Rahmen in prachtvollem spanischen Tomatenrot,
mein Monitor ist kalibriert,
würde ich sagen das Fatty ist in Wirklichkeit rot


----------



## jmr-biking (26. März 2014)

Es gab leider keine Infos zu dem roten Fatty. Aber es dürfte sich um das Readers Ride hier handeln. Klick


----------



## zoomer (26. März 2014)

Tatsächlich -> sehr warmes Rot 

Ich mag Rot trotzdem ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (26. März 2014)

Ich bin letzte Woche erst aus Spanien zurückgekommen, da waren die Orangen auch nicht so satt wie die israelischen aus dem Rewe.

/Edit: Hihi, wahrscheinlich ist es jetzt RAL2001 "rot-orange"


----------



## Dutshlander (26. März 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> In Spanien hängen die um diese Jahreszeit schon ne ganze Weile. In Andalusien wachsen sie sogar mehr oder weniger ganzjährig


In Raum Valencia, von der Blute 12 Montaten bis zu Ernte, und dieses ist ist für die meisten Sorten in April


----------



## stuhli (5. April 2014)

War gerade mal meine Bikes wiegen. In Ermangelung einer richtigen Waage hab ich das mit der Personenwaage gemacht. Komme da für mein Fatty mit KS Stütze, vorne 2fach und ultraschwerer Satteltasche auf 17,7kg. Das Vorderrad allein wiegt mit Spanner und 200er Scheibe 3,3kg.

Was wiegen denn Eure Bomber so ???


----------



## criscross (5. April 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> War gerade mal meine Bikes wiegen. In Ermangelung einer richtigen Waage hab ich das mit der Personenwaage gemacht. Komme da für mein Fatty mit KS Stütze, vorne 2fach und ultraschwerer Satteltasche auf 17,7kg. Das Vorderrad allein wiegt mit Spanner und 200er Scheibe 3,3kg.
> 
> Was wiegen denn Eure Bomber so ???



mit der Forka Stütze, 2fach, RD mit Nates,  14,86kg


----------



## stuhli (5. April 2014)

Dann kann ja nur meine Waage für sowas nix taugen 
Fast 3 Kilo Unterschied kann nicht sein, oder ?


----------



## criscross (5. April 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> Dann kann ja nur meine Waage für sowas nix taugen
> Fast 3 Kilo Unterschied kann nicht sein, oder ?



nimm mal deinen Fuß von der Waage


----------



## titzy (5. April 2014)

Doch, kann schon sein. Mein Fatty wurde kürzlich mit den HüDüs und gebammel wie Lampe (256g), Akku (390g), Navi (295g) + Navi Halter (123g) + sks Frontschutzblech (101g) auf 16,88 kg gewogen. Jetzt mit den Nates drauf müsste ich wieder bei ca. 17,7 kg sein wenn alles dran ist. Aber nur die Anbauteile alleine machen schnell mal 1165g aus.


----------



## dukestah (5. April 2014)

mein 2007'er pugsley mit 120er nate und 8-gang alfine liegt bei 16,4 (ohne dreck)
stören tut nur die gewichtsverteilung, bei vorne 1fach und hinten die alfine ist das heck wesentlich schwerer und will bei meinen laienhaften bunny hops nur sehr unwillig abheben


----------



## scylla (6. April 2014)

Wir sind heute einem ganz besonderen Exemplar begegnet, und ich durfte sogar mal Proberollen. Echt geil, die Kiste 




 

und Action


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goflo (6. April 2014)

Endlich hat der Bumble wieder ein Dickerchen. 
Müssen mal wieder ne Runde drehen...

@scylla 
Weisst du, ob er schon wieder "online" ist?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (6. April 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Wir sind heute einem ganz besonderen Exemplar begegnet, und ich durfte sogar mal Proberollen. Echt geil, die Kiste
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 284102
> 
> ...


Wie geil! Sieht klasse aus, echt schön geworden.  Das ging ja jetzt doch schnell. Er hat eben jetzt mehr Zeit zum Schrauben  Habt ihr Euch zufällig getroffen?


----------



## stuhli (6. April 2014)

Ja herrlich.....schlicht silber/schwarz......
Bitte mehr Bilder.


----------



## scylla (6. April 2014)

In Echt kommt das Rad noch viel besser als auf den Fotos.

Ich dachte ja immer, dass sich so eine Federgabel in einem Fatbike eher grauslig fahren müsste (Resonanzkatastrophe mit den Reifen oder so). Ist aber mit der Carver Gabel definitiv nicht der Fall! Wirklich viel federn tut sie zwar nicht (Luftdruck war für mich passend abgestimmt), und von ausgeklügelter Dämpfung braucht man da glaub auch nicht philosophieren, aber genau das ist in dem Fall genau richtig. Den Kleinkram erledigen die Reifen, den gröberen Schläge nimmt die Federgabel die Spitzen. Fuhr sich noch satter. Ich denke jetzt definitiv auch darüber nach, mein Fettes irgendwann mal mit ein wenig Federweg auszustatten.

...eher ein Zufall der geplanten Art 

Bessere und mehr Fotos kommen wohl erst, wenn Bumble persönlich wieder hier ist.


----------



## rayc (6. April 2014)

goflo schrieb:


> Weisst du, ob er schon wieder "online" ist?


Bis er wieder online ist, ist der Rahmen eh durchgegammelt. 

Die Gabel fährt sich super, @Bumble ist aber noch am abstimmen.
Ob der Rahmen im Schweiße seines Antlitz dahinschwindet oder die Gabel jämmerlich (sich wie ein Würmchen windend) auf einer Treppe versagt, werden wir erfahren wenn er wieder da ist.
Schauen wie es beiden in 1-2 Jahren geht. 
Wetten dürfen abgeschlossen werden, ich nehme nur 10% Provision 

ray

P.S.: 0.5% der Provision gehen an Bumble für die neue Gabel oder Rahmen


----------



## zoomer (6. April 2014)

Ich muss ja zugeben dass Bumbles Fatty,
gleich nach meinem,
wenn auch mit grösserem Abstand,
einfach das schönste Fatty weit und breit ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (6. April 2014)

.....regelmässig mit WD40 eingeschmiert passiert dem Rahmen nix.
Wie sind eigentlich die original rohen Rahmen von On One behandelt ?


----------



## Flugrost (6. April 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Wir sind heute einem ganz besonderen Exemplar begegnet, und ich durfte sogar mal Proberollen. Echt geil, die Kiste
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 284102
> 
> ...


Na, dem Exemplar Fahrer sind wir gestern begegnet. Er stand irgendwo im Wald mit der Kette in der Hand. Wir haben ihn sofort zur Einkehr gezwungen - er ließ sich nicht lange bitten. Bumble hat sein Beik flugs repariert und auf der nächsten Auffahrt durfte ichs ihm für zwanzig Minuten Uphill entreißen. Das war meine erste Erfahrung mit dergestalten Walzen.
Zur Statur - wir haben die ähnlichen Abmessungen(Statur), ich wiege ein wenig mehr. Schon beim draufsetzen merkte ich, wie mittig der Fahrer im Beik sitzt. Die Front empfand ich als zeitgemäß tief (=Druck aufs Vorderrad, Kurvengrip), den Lenkwinkel mit der Upsidedown als recht flach. Das liegt natürlich mit an der großen Aufstandsfläche des Reifens das man beim Lenken ein wenig mehr Kraft aufwenden muss und nicht nur am Lenkwinkel.
Der große Außendurchmesser der Reifen ließ mich über Wurzeln oder andere Verblocklichkeiten recht entspannt drüberkommen. Das heißt nicht das ein Fully sowas nicht besser kann. Klar, oder? `war trotzdem überrascht.
Kurz zur Gabel. Hochinteressant was eine 80er Gabel gepaart diesem Riesenreifen an der Front kann. Das alles hat vom Fahrgefühl nichts mit der Softness einer 160er Stahlfeder mit einem BC Baron zu tun. Aber es ist anders und neu. Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass der Reifen die Hauptarbeit leistet und die Gabel die äußerst wichtige Rest/Endprogression liefert.
Meine Meinung als jahrelanger 160/160 Stahlfederbeiker...

Fazit: Saugeil nur anders. Und - es ist und bleibt ein Hardtail. (Mit dem es sich vortrefflich Hinterrad versetzen lässt - vor allem mit DER Bremsanlage! B, wir üben das.)

War cool - das nächste mal will ich mit dem Ding mal richtig runterballern - oder doch net? Weil wenn, müsst ich vielleicht auch sowas...
Merci Bummel!!!

Nika, Opti, wo im Süden sind denn die Fotos gemacht worden - ???


----------



## scylla (7. April 2014)

Wir waren mit dem Optimizer an ein paar versteckten Platzerln bei Hinterweidental unterwegs 
War eine sehr geile Tour mit ein paar leckeren Trails und schönen Aussichten, die man nie und nimmer alleine finden würde.

Ein paar Kinderkrankheiten gibt's aber auch noch von der Gabel zu berichten:
- nach der Luftdruckanpassung für meine kleine Proberunde wollte das Luftventil auf einmal die Luft nichtmehr halten. Gott sei Dank ließ es sich dann doch noch überzeugen wieder zu funktionieren.
- Bumble meinte nach der ersten ernstzunehmenden Treppe, dass die Gabel sich butterweich (im Sinne von Flex/Verwindung) anfühlt. Mir war's nicht aufgefallen, aber mit nem fremden etwas zu großen Rad bin ich auch ziemlich zärtlich gefahren und wieg die Hälfte.


----------



## Optimizer (7. April 2014)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Nika, Opti, wo im Süden sind denn die Fotos gemacht worden - ???


 
Nördlich von Hinterweidenthal. Eigentlich direkt bei Münchweiler a.d. Rodalb. Tiefste Randzone halt.
War aber auch wirklich geil gestern. Großen Respekt an den Palatinist, der sich an sehr viele Treppen getraut hat!
@scylla: Hast du noch mehr Fotos? Vielleicht eines mit mir drauf?


----------



## scylla (7. April 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Nördlich von Hinterweidenthal. Eigentlich direkt bei Münchweiler a.d. Rodalb. Tiefste Randzone halt.
> War aber auch wirklich geil gestern. Großen Respekt an den Palatinist, der sich an sehr viele Treppen getraut hat!
> @scylla: Hast du noch mehr Fotos? Vielleicht eines mit mir drauf?



zu viele, Serienbildfunktion sei Dank. Ich muss heute abend erst mal den Müll aussortieren und lad sie dann irgendwo hoch.


----------



## Sleyvas (7. April 2014)

Ui! Das bumble'sche Fatty ist aber echt schick geworden 
Auch wenn ne Federgabel im Dickrad optisch noch ungewohnt ist. Bin mal sehr gespannt, wie es sich live so macht.


----------



## BigJohn (7. April 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> - Bumble meinte nach der ersten ernstzunehmenden Treppe, dass die Gabel sich butterweich (im Sinne von Flex/Verwindung) anfühlt. Mir war's nicht aufgefallen, aber mit nem fremden etwas zu großen Rad bin ich auch ziemlich zärtlich gefahren und wieg die Hälfte.


Oh je, dann kanns nix gutes für die SC32 verheißen :/


----------



## Bumble (9. April 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Mir war's nicht aufgefallen, aber mit nem fremden etwas zu großen Rad bin ich auch ziemlich zärtlich gefahren und *wieg die Hälfte*.



Wie bitte ? Ich hab aktuell schlanke 85,5kg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Für den Spruch haste dir den hier verdient


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. April 2014)

Du bist zurück!


----------



## goflo (9. April 2014)

Welcome back


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (10. April 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich hab aktuell schlanke 85,5kg



wär mir gar nicht aufgefallen 

Schön, dass du wieder online bist


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. April 2014)

Moin @Bumble  !!


----------



## dukestah (10. April 2014)

willkommen zurück @Bumble


----------



## stuhli (10. April 2014)

Tach @Bumble .....kaum da und schon wieder Mädels kloppen wollen.
Aber @scylla hats verdient.....Dich als 120Kilo Megahummel zu verunglimpfen is nicht die feine Art. Sie is halt die Dame fürs Grobe


----------



## rayc (10. April 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> Tach @Bumble .....kaum da und schon wieder Mädels kloppen wollen.


Hat Bumble nicht Bewährung?

Ich muss mal @scylla auf die Waage stellen, sie glaubt wohl das sie 42,75 kg wiegt. 

@Bumble, paar Bilder vom Bike?
Und paar Eindrücke und Vergleich zu deinem alten Fatbike.

Ray


----------



## zoomer (10. April 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wie bitte ? Ich hab aktuell schlanke 85,5kg
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ach,

alle wieder da - dann können wir ja endlich wieder weiter machen


----------



## Optimizer (10. April 2014)

Tach Bumble! Endlich kannst du dir wieder hier deine Streicheleinheiten holen!
@scylla: Hast du schon mal nach nem Schreckbild für meine Frau geschaut?


----------



## scylla (10. April 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> @scylla: Hast du schon mal nach nem Schreckbild für meine Frau geschaut?



wird dringend nachgeholt *merkzettelschreib*


----------



## BigJohn (10. April 2014)

Machen wir hier einen Namen-Marathon? Sollt iher haben
@Bumble @Bumble @Bumble @Bumble @Bumble @scylla @Bumble @Bumble @scylla @Bumble 

Ein hoch auf die Freiheit von jeglichem SInn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (11. April 2014)

Eieiei, es ist einfach unglaublich wie unfähig die Jungs und Mädels bei on one / Planet X sind. Und es wird immer schlimmer.

Das ist mein zweites Fatty. Wieder ewige Diskussionen wegen sich lösender Räder, fast ein halbes Jahr lang. Wochenlang keine Rückmeldung.
Dann wird der Rücknahme des Fatty zugestimmt, ich hab das Rad zerlegt und verpackt, doch es wurde über Wochen nicht abgeholt.

Schliesslich vor ca. 7 Wochen möchte man mir einen Hope Schnellspanner für hinten kostenlos zusenden. Vier Wochen passiert nichts. Auf Nachfrage vor drei Wochen wurde mir per E-Mail mitgeteilt, dass eine Satz Hope Schnellspanner mit Ersatzschaltauge verschickt wurde. Er wurde aber gar nicht verschickt.
Diese Wochenende bestelle ich 2x Floater und Kleinkram. Und ratet mal: ich bekomme direkt nach der Bestellung eine Versandnachricht über die Schnellspanner. Hä? Also eine Mail geschrieben, dass bei den Schnellspannern das Schaltauge im Auftrag fehlt. Keine Antwort.

Und kurz darauf die Versandnachricht für meine Bestellung. Aber an verschiedene Adressen. Mann oh Mann, wie blöd kann man sein.
Der Versand war ordentlich schnell, doch was ist im Paket?
Keine Floater, sondern zwei VeeRubber Mission in orange und das Schaltauge fehlt.

Die kriegen echt nichts, aber auch gar nichts gebacken. Und das ist wirklich nicht übertrieben, die bauen ständig Mist.
Wie kann so ein planloser Laden überleben?

Naja, jetzt hab ich zwei orangene Missions hier liegen. Sind sogar Tubless ready. Wusste gar nicht, dass es die in der Farbe überhaupt gibt.


----------



## scylla (11. April 2014)

Mir scheint fast, da hat jemand was gegen dich 

Warum du nach dem Theater mit dem ersten Fatty nicht draus gelernt hast, und beim zweiten nicht einfach andere Schnellspanner oder gar andere Laufräder rein gemacht hast, muss man aber jetzt auch nicht verstehen, oder?


----------



## Staanemer (11. April 2014)

Ich kaufe doch kein fertiges Produkt um es dann kostenpflichtig umzubauen, damit es funktioniert. Da gehts ums Prinzip. Das erste Fatty war verbogen.

Im übrigen hab ich bei den Pisteabfahrten gelernt, dass die Naben mit Loctite zu bleiben und die Spanner mit etwas Öl am Hebel ordentlich klemmen. Damit bleiben auch die Räder dort wo sie hingehören.

Seitdem sind die Nabenprobleme verschwunden und sie laufen fast ein Jahr sauber und spielfrei.


----------



## scylla (11. April 2014)

Ok, Prinzip versteh ich. Mir wäre es aber trotzdem zu viel Ärger. Da investier ich lieber mal ein paar Euro mehr und geh dann lieber glücklich und zufrieden Radfahren, als mich über fast schon vorhersehbare Probleme aufzuregen.



Staanemer schrieb:


> Das ist mein zweites Fatty. Wieder ewige Diskussionen wegen sich lösender Räder, fast ein halbes Jahr lang. Wochenlang keine Rückmeldung.





Staanemer schrieb:


> Im übrigen hab ich bei den Pisteabfahrten gelernt, dass die Naben mit Loctite zu bleiben und die Spanner mit etwas Öl am Hebel ordentlich klemmen. Damit bleiben auch die Räder dort wo sie hingehören.
> 
> Seitdem sind die Nabenprobleme verschwunden und sie laufen fast ein Jahr sauber und spielfrei.



Hä? Jetzt versteh ich gar nix mehr. Läuft es jetzt sauber, oder hast du Ärger wegen sich lösender Räder. Was denn nu?


----------



## Staanemer (11. April 2014)

Die Naben habe ich direkt nach dem ersten Öffnen mit Loctite gesichert. Das war letztes Jahr im April oder Mai, glaube ich. Ich habs hier irgendwo gepostet. Die laufen seitdem problemlos, auch bei meinem Gewicht. Schneetouren, FR-Touren, Alpentouren und bisserl Skipiste runner, alles kein Problem, die Lager laufen immer noch seidenweich.

Die Schnellspanner haben ein Kunststofflager am Hebel. Das geht mit der Zeit immer schwerer, das heisst der Hebel lässt sich nur schwer umlegen, obwohl die  Schnellspannchse noch nicht so fest ist, wie sie eigentlich sein könnte. Da fehlt als Spannkraft (nein, Schwarzkopf hilft hier nicht).
Da sich die Achse immer nur auf der Schaltaugenseite bei Belastung verschiebt (es macht dann richtig "KLACK", zum Beispiel nach einer Landung) habe ich eine Kerbe reingefeilt. Dann im letzten Urlaub vor ein paar Wochen das Kunststofflager geölt. Seither keine Probleme mehr.
Die Hope Spanner haben ein Messinglager. Das Thema hatten wir schonmal, ich hatte drei Probleme:

1) die Naben öffnen sich
2) die Schnellspanner lösen sich über mehrere Touren vorne und hinten, immer wieder mal nachziehen
3) das Hinterrad


----------



## scylla (11. April 2014)

okok, ich will auch gar nicht über deine Laufradprobleme im Einzelnen diskutieren. Ich erinnere mich, das hatten wir schon mal 
Ich hab nur die Kurve von deinem ersten Posting (Probleme mit dem zweiten Fatty wegen sich lösender Laufräder) zu deinem zweiten Posting (mit Öl und Loctite läuft alles wunderbar) nicht gekriegt.

Meine Naben sind übrigens von Anfang bis Ende zu geblieben. Rauh laufen die Lager trotzdem. Und auch mit Öl (mach ich eigentlich sowohl an Sattel als auch an Nabenschnellspanner standardmäßig dran) und den Hope Spannern lockert es sich wieder sporadisch, wenn man nicht kontrolliert. Mit den Hope Spannern allerdings eher alle 20 Fahrten, während es mit den O-O Spannern alle halbe Fahrt passiert ist. Ich rüste bei der nächsten Gelegenheit hinten auf Schraubachse um, das hält dann hoffentlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (11. April 2014)

Mist, sind die Hope wohl doch nicht die endgültige Lösung.
Wo gibt es die Schraubachsen?


----------



## scylla (11. April 2014)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Mist, sind die Hope wohl doch nicht die endgültige Lösung.
> Wo gibt es die Schraubachsen?



ich dachte bei dir lockert sich mittlerweile nichts mehr?

Schraubachsen gibt's nirgends passend zu kaufen. Muss man sich passend machen. Der Bumble hat rausgefunden, wie's geht. Er hat eine 12mm Schraubachse für irgendein DH-Maß am Ende passend abgedreht. Funzt mit den Hope Naben, weil die wohl innen 12mm Achsdurchmesser haben. Ob es mit On-One Naben auch so geht weiß ich nicht, hab die Achse innen noch nie gemessen.
Schau mal in seinen Fatty-mit-Federgabel Thread.


----------



## Staanemer (11. April 2014)

Bei den Touren, die ich so fahre, gehe ich ungern ein Risiko ein.

Ist auch besser so, denn die absolut unfähigen Mitarbeiter haben den Schrott noch getoppt:

die Hope Schnellspanner aus der Lieferung sind normale Schnellspanner anstatt Fatsno!
Echt: dümmer gehts nicht mehr.


----------



## aemkei77 (12. April 2014)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Bei den Touren, die ich so fahre, gehe ich ungern ein Risiko ein.
> 
> Ist auch besser so, denn die absolut unfähigen Mitarbeiter haben den Schrott noch getoppt:
> 
> ...



Das ist echt ärgerlich. Bei mir hat im Paket Vorbau und Steuersatz gefehlt. Die Reklamation war anfangs etwas umständlich, hab aber dann in relativ kurzer Zeit Ersatz bekommen.
Hoffe es klappt bei dir auch endlich!

Mit den Laufrädern hab ich zum Glück keine Probleme: Schnellspanner hält, Naben bleiben zu, laufen, Felgen bleiben zentriert, Tubeless problemlos und ich komm sogar mit dem Floater gut zurecht


----------



## stuhli (14. April 2014)

Schaut mal die gabel auf dem unteren Fatty


----------



## stuhli (14. April 2014)

Schaut mal die Gabel auf dem unteren Fatty
(Bild 'geliehen' von MoutainBike)


----------



## scylla (14. April 2014)

wenn ich nur was sehen würde  
oder liegt's an meinem Browser?


----------



## stuhli (14. April 2014)

und jetzt ?
nochwer der kein Bild sieht ?


----------



## wartool (14. April 2014)

ich seh ebenfalls nix.. kann aber auch am Browser der Arbeit liegen...


----------



## Sleyvas (14. April 2014)

Me 2, irgendwie nur ein kaputter Link 
Weder mit Chrome noch IE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbhb (14. April 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> Schaut mal die Gabel auf dem unteren Fatty
> (Bild 'geliehen' von MoutainBike)



Die Gabel sieht recht interessant aus. Aber auch der Reifen gefällt mir. Das es ein Vee Rubber ist, kann ich erkennen. Aber welcher Typ?


----------



## stuhli (14. April 2014)

wartool schrieb:


> ich seh ebenfalls nix.. kann aber auch am Browser der Arbeit liegen...


 
Vermute auch den Arbeitsbrowser.


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. April 2014)

Das dürfte das 24" Fatty sein. schon bei der Ankündigung damals war zu sehen, 
dass sie sich bei dem Übergang der Gabel zum Steuerrohr mehr Mühe gegeben haben.


----------



## jmr-biking (14. April 2014)

Hier noch ein bisschen Sea Otter:


----------



## Optimizer (14. April 2014)

sieht nach einer "anderen" fullfat-breiten Stahl- oder Alugabel aus?


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. April 2014)

... baut aber nicht so hoch wie die 26er Fattygabel und dürfte damit der Moonlander (bis auf die dickere Krone) recht ähnlich sein.
Beim Baby Fatty ist auch angegeben, dass das Komplettbike mit Vee Rubbers kommt.
Auch der Lenker ist deutlich schmaler und weist dementsprechend auf die Zielgruppe hin - Bieber.


----------



## gnss (14. April 2014)

Seeotter, außer jemand hat dem Bieber die Schneidezähne rausgeschlagen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. April 2014)

Das Maskottchen des Sea Otter-Festivals ist nicht der Biber?


----------



## BigJohn (15. April 2014)

Vielleicht ja Justin Bieber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (15. April 2014)

Alles Kinderkram





































*Artgerechte Haltung.*

Nur um mal klar zu stellen was ich damit meine, wenn ich sage: ich fahre mit dem Fatty im Schnee.

Mehr Bilder und einen kleinen Bericht gibt es bei Facebook.

Wenn Euch wieder mal ein scheuklappenbesetzer Superheld erzählen will, dass man was anderes als 1x10 oder 11 nicht braucht, weil es für alles reicht, dann dürft Ihr den gerne auf mein Album verweisen.


----------



## stuhli (15. April 2014)

COOOOOL 
Wie reagieren die Skifahrer ?


----------



## scylla (15. April 2014)

Schöne Bilder 
Wie viele Skifahrer haben blöd geguckt, wie viele haben dir den Vogel gezeigt, und wie viele haben dich mit Schneebällen beworfen?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. April 2014)

Nett!
Nur den Zusammenhang mit 1x10/1x11 verstehe ich nicht.. (will ich auch nicht).


----------



## aemkei77 (15. April 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nett!
> Nur den Zusammenhang mit 1x10/1x11 verstehe ich nicht.. (will ich auch nicht).


Dort wo's steil ist reicht Einfach einfach nicht


----------



## Vighor (16. April 2014)

Auch steil ist mit einfach zu schaffen. Muss dan vorne Nur klein genug sein.
Bei der Fahrt nach unten wird ja sowieso nicht voll in die pedale getreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. April 2014)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Dort wo's steil ist reicht Einfach einfach nicht


Ich habe das schon verstanden...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. April 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Auch steil ist mit einfach zu schaffen. Muss dan vorne Nur klein genug sein.
> Bei der Fahrt nach unten wird ja sowieso nicht voll in die pedale getreten.



Nabend!   
Gut nach Hause gekommen?


----------



## aemkei77 (16. April 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Auch steil ist mit einfach zu schaffen. Muss dan vorne Nur klein genug sein.
> Bei der Fahrt nach unten wird ja sowieso nicht voll in die pedale getreten.





taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> Gut nach Hause gekommen?



Mit 26 vorne wahrscheinlich zu spät zum Essen


----------



## flobukki (16. April 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Hier noch ein bisschen Sea Otter:


 

und wie hat die das thule rack aufs fatty bekommen? das is doch zu schmal für 170er-fatbikes? kommt da was neues?


----------



## Staanemer (16. April 2014)

@stuhli und @scylla

Das war eigentlich alles kein Problem.
Anscheinend sind die Skifahrer den Bikern gegenüber toleranter als bei den Snowboardern. Jedenfalls waren die fünf Tage auf dem Brett wesentlich stressiger als die zwei Tage auf dem Rad.
Sagen wir mal, sie haben nicht blöd geguckt, sondern überrascht. Ein paar Fotos dazu gibt es heute abend.

Ich kann mich noch an den Satz erinnern, der quer über die Terasse geflogen kam, als ich kurz vor der Skihütte stand:
"Leck-mich-am-Arsch, da ist einer mit nem Fahrrad!"

Kann heute abend was dazu schreiben, wenn gewünscht.

Zum Thema 1-fach:
ganz ein-1-fach, wir machen am Samstag ein Fatbiktreffen in St.Christina. Jeder mit dem Material, worauf er schwört. Dann fahren wir zwei mal den Wanderweg zum Col Raiser hoch und natürlich zwei mal die Abfahrt über die Piste runter. Völlig unzweifelhaft wissen wir dann sofort, wer hochschiebt oder trägt und wer bergab nicht mitkommt.
Wenn fünf bis zehn Fatbikes die Piste rocken, dann wird blöd geguckt.
Am Ostersonntag gehts dann zur Wahrheitsfindung mit den Bikes auf die Seiseralm. Da wirds dann etwas Schwund geben.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. April 2014)

Berichte sind immer gut


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. April 2014)

Ich darf's mal direkt sagen, ja!?
- Jeder muss selbst wissen, welche Übersetzung er WO fährt.
Nur diese "Das geht gar nicht... ,... das ist absolut unmöglich..."-Rufe nerven einfach.

Ich bin mit dem Fatty schon 120km Touren gefahren, ich bin mit dem Fatty schon 2000hm gefahren...  Alles 1fach.
Danach auf 2fach umgebaut, da mir der Problem Solvers förmlich zugeflogen ist und ich mal wieder was verändern musste/wollte.
Plane aber wieder auf 1fach umzurüsten.

Eine Ex-Kollegin meiner Schwester fährt Trans Germany und Co als  SSP.
Geht auch!  Und mache würden es mit 3x10 nicht schaffen.. .

Ich stand am WE bei der FatBikeTour im Taunus auch an ein oder zwei technischen Stellen bergab, die ICH nicht fahren konnte / wollte, aber es war trotzdem machbar, wie mir 2 Kollegen bewiesen haben. 

ALSO  -  Jeder wie er will! Danke.  

Back to topic



EDIT sagt: Und es gibt genug CH-ler, die ihr Dickes auch nur 1fach bewegen...


----------



## Staanemer (16. April 2014)

LOL

Ich bin ein *MEGA-HATER* 

(*M*it *E*infach *G*eht* A*lles)


----------



## zoomer (18. April 2014)

Die will ich 

Endlich nicht mehr segmentiert.
(Das Einzige, was mich z.B. auch am Inbred stört - also hinten)



Edith :
Oh, jetzt hab ich auch die restlichen neuen Beiträge gelesen,
eine 24" Gabel bringt mir natürlich nichts ....


@Taunusteufel,
Du outest Dich hier ja öffentlich als "einfacher" _scheuklappenbesetzer Superheld _


----------



## BigJohn (25. April 2014)

Das Ding finde ich gerade richtig gut, jetz müsste mir noch ein günstiges Fatty zulaufen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. April 2014)

japp, sieht gut aus, schön fattttttttttt


----------



## titzy (26. April 2014)

Mal ne Frage an die Fatty Besitzer, die ihren originalen LRS (Hinterrad) schon mal zerlegt hatte.
Ich wollt grad mal meinen Freiflauf zerlegen, da der sich manchmal etwas komisch verhält.
Ich scheitere aber schon mal kläglich daran den runter zu bekommen. 
Geschweige denn die Achse da raus zu bekommen.

Sehe ich das Richtig, das das System analog wie hier im Sram Manual (ab Seite 5) dargestellt ist.
Wenn ich da mit den beiden 5 mm Inbussen hantiere tut sich nur nix.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. April 2014)

Hab's jetzt nicht genau vor Augen, aber ich habe auf der Rotorseite die Schraubverbindung gelöst und dann den Rotor abgezogen.
Achse raus?  - Nö!! Nicht für den Freilauf.


----------



## titzy (26. April 2014)

Welche Schraubverbindung meinst du? Die Kontermutter?






Die hab ich auch beiden Seiten schon runter, ebenso den kleinen Spannring.
Das wars dann aber auch schon, aktuell siehts am Freilauf so aus:





Bewegen tut sich da nur leider nix, ist also nix mit einfach mal Abziehen. 
Falls noch jemand ne Idee / Tipp, wäre ich sehr Dankbar.
Im Zweifel bleibts halt vorerst so wie das ist, bis der neue LRS da ist.


----------



## zoomer (26. April 2014)

Ich bin gar nicht mehr sicher ob,
aber ich dachte ich hätte den Freilauf auch schon mal spasseshalber
abgezogen und geschmiert (?)

Ich dachte nur der Seegering fixiert den Freilauf (?)


----------



## titzy (26. April 2014)

@zoomer: Dem ist auch so. 
Ein paar beherzte Schläge mitn Gummihammer von hinten aufs montierte Ritzelpacket haben ihn dann doch gelöst.

So, nächste zu lösende Aufgabe:













Also passende Sperrklinken besorgen.  Im ersten Radladen um die Ecke, hat man mich schief angeguckt, als ich mit dem Freilauf dran kam und mich gleich wieder weg geschickt: gibts nicht einzeln!

Onlinerecherche:
Zur Auswahl stehen nach meinem dafür halten folgende: DT Swiss und von Fulcrum.
Nachgemessen hab ich die Sperrklinken auch mal: sind Orginal 7,7mm lang, am dicken Ende 4mm, am dünnen ca. 3 mm stark und 9 mm breit.

Hat jemand ne Idee ob die verlinkten passen könnten?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. April 2014)

Idee leider NEIN, verfolge aber mit Interesse weiter.

An den Seegerring kann ich mich gar nicht erinnern...


----------



## zoomer (26. April 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Idee leider NEIN, verfolge aber mit Interesse weiter.
> 
> An den Seegerring kann ich mich gar nicht erinnern...



Verloren 


Ich bin auch interessiert.

Meine Klinken waren noch gut.
Ich hätte auch nichts dagegen gleich einen kompletten Freilauf zu tauschen
wenn so was passiert. Vielleicht wissen die On Onner welche kompatibel
wären ...


----------



## titzy (26. April 2014)

Gegen kompletten Tausch hab ich prinzipiell auch nix, wenn mir der Sound vom Original Freilauf nicht so extrem gefallen würde. 
Mal sehen was die Leute an den Ständen vom Bikefestival in Riva mir erzählen können.
Nachher probier ichs mal noch beim Stadler, erhoffe mir nur da nicht gar so viel.
Im zweifel bestellen wir bestimmt in 2-3 Wochen was Online, dann werden halt die Fulcrums mit geordert, da hab ich wenigstens gleich Reserve .
Aber stimmt, die Engländer werd ich auch mal noch anschreiben, aber bekanntlich dauert das dort ja ...

Ist erst mal alles wieder zusammengebaut und gefettet, die überflüssigen Späne entfernt und jetzt gehts auf zur Testfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. April 2014)

viel spaß


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. April 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> Gegen kompletten Tausch hab ich prinzipiell auch nix, wenn mir der Sound vom Original Freilauf nicht so extrem gefallen würde.
> Mal sehen was die Leute an den Ständen vom Bikefestival in Riva mir erzählen können.
> Nachher probier ichs mal noch beim Stadler, erhoffe mir nur da nicht gar so viel.
> Im zweifel bestellen wir bestimmt in 2-3 Wochen was Online, dann werden halt die Fulcrums mit geordert, da hab ich wenigstens gleich Reserve .
> ...




Ich habe nur minimal (!!!!) etwas Fett auf die Klinken aufgetragen, minimal!	 -  Knattern total weg. Absolut Stumm! 
Naja, muss ja sowieso nochmal zum Lagertausch ran.

@zoomer 

Ich hoffe doch nicht!


----------



## rayc (26. April 2014)

Frage mal die Laufradbauer hier im Forum.
Evt. sehen sie an den Bildern was passen könnte.

@schnellerpfeil, @felixthewolf your turn!

ray


----------



## zoomer (26. April 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich habe nur minimal (!!!!) etwas Fett auf die Klinken aufgetragen, minimal!	 -  Knattern total weg. Absolut Stumm!




Meiner war auch viel leiser, fast angenehmer.
Allerdings bin ich schon längst wieder auf dem alten Niveau.
Und so viel bin ich seither auch nicht gerade gefahren.

Das mit dem Fett hat auch schon früher, für die Lärmempfindlichen,
weder bei Hope noch bei DT, auf längere Zeit geholfen.


Auch eine alte DT Nabe die ich mal bekommen und "renoviert" habe,
komischerweise samt einem Fahrrad nun wieder im Besitz des Vorbesitzers,
ist von unter Shimano Niveau, auch wieder auf Faschingsratschenlevel.


----------



## gnss (26. April 2014)

Die werden dein komplettes Laufrad tauschen, nicht nur den Freilauf.


----------



## schnellerpfeil (26. April 2014)

@titzy
Das sind die Typischen Taiwan-Klinken. Die werden in einigen Nabentypen verbaut. Frag doch einfach mal im Laufradforum freundlich einen User dem der Alufreilauf gerissen ist, ob er dir den Schrott fürs Porto überlässt. Ich habe bei Umzug den Stapel defekter Freiläufe kurzerhand von der Werkbank in den Müll gekehrt, sonst hätte ich Dich mit Klinken totschmeisen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titzy (27. April 2014)

Zum Thema Fett:
Habe nicht viel drauf gemacht, lief genau wie vorher. Habe jetzt gerade aber mal noch etwas mehr aufgetragen, da klingt es etwas leicht gedämpfter, aber der Unterschied zu vorher ist vom Sound her nur marginal. 
Ich glaube das hängt extrem vom verwendeten Fett ab. Ich nehme das normal Shimano Lagerfett aus der Vorratspackung, was meines erachtens recht "Leichtgängig" läuft. Würde ich mein altes DDR Fett nehmen, wäre das sicher um einiges gedämpfter, da diese viel "fester" ist.
Ein Kumpel hatte seinen Freilauf auch schon einmal mit so nem ähnlichen alten Fett behandelt - war super leise danach, nur das einrasten der Klinken war ebenso reine Glückssache - macht Spass ins Leere zu treten.  Er hatte daraufhin auch wieder etwas "zurück optimiert".

Habe jetzt auch zwischen Ritzelpacket und Freilauf noch Fett rein gepesst, da mir das irgendwie komische Geräusche verursacht hat beim kräftigen Antritt (war in jedem Gang unterschiedlich).

Habe heute das auch mal einem Freund gezeigt, er will mal schauen ob er was passendes da hat. Wenn ja, dann brauche ich nicht noch zwingend im Laufradforum nachfragen, aber danke für die Info, wird beherzigt. Morgen kann ich mal noch nen weitern Frreund fragen, wird sich schon irgendwie was ergeben.
@schnellerpfeil Du kannst aber schon mal wieder mit dem sammeln anfangen, ich würde später darauf zurück kommen. Kann durch aus sein, dass ich in nem halben Jahr wieder Nachschub brauche. 

Das Laufrad zu On-One schicken ist keine Option! Das dauert mir zu lange und meine neuer LRS ist noch nicht da.
Aufs Fatty verzichten ist ein absolutes NO GO! 

Auch und noch was zum verbauten Freilauf und evtl Tausch.
War ja vorhin bei Stadler, da hatten sie nur ne ähnlichen Freilauf, aber mit 27,8 mm Durchmesser (kleiner innerer Ring).

Der vom On-One hat da aber 31,5 mm (der Ring auf dem die Sperrklinken hängen) und der äußere Ring ist 39,3 mm im Druchmesser. Die Sperrklinken sind ca 9 mm breit, somit steht der innere Ring auch 9 mm hervor / über.

So, ich hau mich mal hin, nachher gehts auf Langstrecke in den uckermärkischen Sand.


----------



## Bumble (27. April 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> Aufs Fatty verzichten ist ein absolutes NO GO!


Kann ich verstehn  Die 6 Wochen ohne Dickschiff waren die Hölle


----------



## oli_muenchen (27. April 2014)

Jetzt mal nicht nur ein Kellerbild....

Im 29er Modus macht sich das Fatty auch hervorragend. Fahrtechnisch in jedem Fall (!) und optisch irgendwie auch.


----------



## stuhli (27. April 2014)

Zumindest von der Seite gesehn....Haste mal ein Bild von schräg vorne oder schräg hinten ?


----------



## oli_muenchen (27. April 2014)




----------



## corra (27. April 2014)

da ich ja eine menge angst vor meiner carbon gabel hatte hab ich mein dickerchen am letzten mitwoch mitgehabt nach winterberg in den bike park 

zur storry wir wollten eben kurz eine tour (430km eine strecke ) nach winterberg
4	  uhr				abfahrt in lintig
4,30 uhr				einsammeln meines kumpels in Bremerhaven fährt demo 8 2013
9, 00 uhr			   ankunft bike park Winterberg , strahlender sonnenschein gut warm
9,15 uhr				kaffe ist alle  also räder aussem auto - klamotten an
9,35 uhr				liftkart - check , bike fit - check , sonne - check und los ( ich fahre mein nicolai ufo ds )
9,37 uhr				wir müssen feststellen das der boden aufgrund von regen in den vortagen sehr sehr										 schmierig ist , aber geht
10,55 uhr			  wir sitzen im lift und rätzeln wie gut oder ungut die idee ist mit meinem ON-ONE den dh zu								 fahren , als uns wolken türme auffallen 
11,32uhr			   wir sitzen wieder im lift und leicht tropfen kommen vom himmel
11,35uhr			   wir sind mitten auf der Northshore als es leicht anfänngt zu regnen
11,45uhr			   wir sind am auto da es für mich mit den parkreifen ( maxxis highroller ) langsam unmöglich							   wird ordentlich die strecken runterzukommnen , der matsch ist so dermassen klebrig das es							   wie auf eis zu fahren ist
11,48uhr			   mein kollege wechselt auf matsch Laufradsatz, ich bin angepisst ( oton ich ach was bomben							   wetter regnet nicht )aber mich grinsen 4,0 zoll dicke reifen an im auto 
12,00uhr			   mein nicolai steht im auto, das fatty liegt im nieselregen , sattel runter luft auf 0,7 bar
12,01uhr			   mein kollege macht faxen er hällt mich für total bescheuert 
12,02uhr			   leute mit halb offen stehenden mündern als wir zum lift rollen
12,09uhr			   erstes anrollen auf waldautobahn , umstig vom 24 " park fully zu fettbike ist nicht ganz so								 einfach.
12,16uhr			   wir sind am lift unten das fätty läuft , die leute behandeln mich wie nen ausserirdischen der							   regen wird langsam stärker
12,17uhr			   DIE HÖLLE FÄLLT VOM HIMMEL STARKREGEN UND HAGEL 
12,22uhr			   Wir sitzen doch im lift 



12,28uhr			   seht selbst ( vorsicht video ist nicht bearbeitet )



14,25uhr			   mein kollege streicht die segel bei ihm geht nixmehr extrem matschig und super schmieriger							 boden.
14,30uhr			   wir sind wieder am auto und ich versuch ih zu einer weiterren abfahrt zu überzeugen 
14,36uhr			   ich habe das onone mit 10+ abfarten auf allen strecken gefahren , ich hätte im leben nicht								 gedacht das dieser touren kasten die folter klaglos mitmacht , die gabel hat super gehalten							   und hat jetzt mein vollstes vertrauen , was haltbarkeit und steifigkeit angeht . Der grip der							   reifen ist selbt top dh reifen weit überlegen 
14,59					ab nach hause


fazit ,  ich hätte nicht gedacht das es soviel ausmacht was grip angeht nasse wurzeln, schlamm , nasse steine
		  alles kein problem . Das ich zeitweise schneller war als die als mein kollege mit seinem high end dhler
		  hat dem ganze  die krone aufgesetzt , allerdings kam die rache am nächsten morgen, mir haben zimlich			 die arme und hände geschmerzt , ist doch was anderres mit 170 mm im park zu ballern als mit nem				   starren bike


----------



## corra (27. April 2014)

ach verdammt das video wird nachgeliefert


----------



## Staanemer (27. April 2014)

Meine Rede sein (einem) Jahr(en).


----------



## scylla (29. April 2014)

eben entdeckt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bike-der-woche-on-one-fatty-von-ibc-user-eisenfahrer.699207/


----------



## Staanemer (29. April 2014)

Dieses Video ist privat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (1. Mai 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> ...
> Das Laufrad zu On-One schicken ist keine Option! Das dauert mir zu lange und meine neuer LRS ist noch nicht da.
> Aufs Fatty verzichten ist ein absolutes NO GO! ....


Ich hatte bei meinem Sperrklinkenschwund einfach ne Mail an on-one geschrieben, auch mit dem Hinweis, ungern auf's Hinterrad für ne Weile zu verzichten -  ich hatte innerhalb einer Woche nen neuen Freilauf im Briefkasten. Ohne Kosten versteht sich. Also an dieser Stelle Top- Service!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Mai 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> @zoomer: Dem ist auch so.
> Ein paar beherzte Schläge mitn Gummihammer von hinten aufs montierte Ritzelpacket haben ihn dann doch gelöst.
> 
> So, nächste zu lösende Aufgabe:
> ...



Neulich habe ich neben einem Mukluk gestanden und die HR-Naben mal verglichen. Möchte fast wetten, dass die Naben identisch sind.
Der verlinkte Freilauf sieht doch auch _-rein optisch-_ passend aus, oder....?

->  http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...3/Salsa-Mukluk-2-Fatbike-Freilaufkoerper.html


----------



## zoomer (7. Mai 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Neulich habe ich neben einem Mukluk gestanden und die HR-Naben mal verglichen. Möchte fast wetten, dass die Naben identisch sind.
> Der verlinkte Freilauf sieht doch auch _-rein optisch-_ passend aus, oder....?
> 
> ->  http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...3/Salsa-Mukluk-2-Fatbike-Freilaufkoerper.html




Ja, ich glaube so schaut er aus.


Aber für das Geld bekommt man bei On One doch fast einen ganzen Radsatz


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Mai 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ja, ich glaube so schaut er aus.
> 
> 
> Aber für das Geld bekommt man bei On One doch fast einen ganzen Radsatz



Das stimmt.  
Mir ging es jetzt auch nur mal um die Kompatibilität ; rein optisch!
Bin halt gerade drüber gestolpert.


----------



## stuhli (10. Mai 2014)

Ich hätte gern mal ein Problem.
Hab mich ja schon ein bissl gewundert, warum ich den Steuersatz nicht fest angezogen bekomme. Fest genug zwar aber ein wenig Spiel blieb. Heute ging ich mal dem Ganzen auf den Grund mit dem Ergebnis, dass sich die Kralle hochzieht. Hab die Original Stahlgabel drin (die im übrigen an den Köpfen Risse im Lack hat und leicht rostet) mit dem dem Smoothie Mixer Steuersatz.

*Was empfiehlt Ihr mir....einfach nur ne neue Kralle oder einen Expander?*

Jetzt wird's langsam Zeit für ne Carbongabel. Bekam ja schon eine angeboten, leider ist das Steuerrohr zu kurz.


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Mai 2014)

Dieses Problem mit der Kralle hatte ich nicht. Vielleicht liegt es an den höheren Kräften von Gabel und Laufrad dass sich die Kralle so nach und nach löst. Bei meinem Expander in der Carbongabel habe ich das Phänomen auch noch nicht. Der hält bis jetzt bombig. 

Hätte da noch eine weiße Stahlgabel im Keller stehen. Hat nur einen Riss im Lack und rostet noch nicht.


----------



## stuhli (10. Mai 2014)

Danke fürs Angebot Jürgen, aber demnächst MUSS ne Carbongabel her. Hab mal mit nem Bikespezi telefoniert, der meinte dass ich mir ne neue Kralle holen soll, denn für die Carbongabel brauch ich eh nen Expander und die Stahlgabel  werd' ich eh nimmer los 

Welchen Expander hast Du für die Carbongabel ?


----------



## jmr-biking (11. Mai 2014)

Mein Angebot war auch nicht wirklich ernst gemeint.  Die Carbon-Gabel ist schon sehr schick. 
Ich denke auch, dass eine neue Kralle als Zwischenlösung, bis die neue Gabel dran ist reicht. 
In meinem Fatty und auch jetzt im Scandal steckt der Expander von Carbon ti. Nicht ganz günstig, aber seine Verarbeitung ist perfekt und robust. Er krallt sich prima im Schaft fest. 
Weil die Carbon Gabeln ja einen geringeren Durchmesser haben, passt kaum ein Expander rein. Ich glaube FSA hat noch einen der passt. Der Expander muss unter 22 mm Durchmesser haben!!! 
War grad im Keller messen: Die Fatty Stahl-Gabel hat einen Innendurchmesser von 25 mm. Da der Carbon ti-Expander nur bis 25 mm geht, wäre mir das zu heikel. Sonst hättest du können gleich den Expander bestellen und dir die Kralle sparen. Denn auch die Demontage des Expanders klappt prima.


----------



## stuhli (11. Mai 2014)

Die 25mm Innendurchmesser hab ich auch gemessen. Weiss jetzt nicht ob das normal bzw. Standard ist. Werde mal noch die Foxgabel im Stumpi messen, denn da hält die 3-flüglige Kralle ohne Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Mai 2014)

Geht´s hier wirklich um ´ne Kralle für 2,50€?  
Da würde ich nicht lang fackeln und vermessen, sondern eine neue einschlagen.


----------



## jmr-biking (11. Mai 2014)

Ja, Kralle rein und gut ist. Die hält auf jeden Fall bis die Carbon Gabel da ist. :-D


----------



## titzy (11. Mai 2014)

Ich würde auch einfach ne neue Kralle rein machen.
In der Carbon Gabel hab ich den FSA Expander drin, passt bombe und hält auch super.
In Riva hatte musste nach dem Rennen ich auch etwas nachstellen da minimal Spiel war, das lag aber nicht am Expander, sondern am rechlich aufgetragenen Fett in Steuersatz, was sich beim Rennen seinen Weg nach außen gesucht hatte. Das war ja auch die erste Fahrt mit der Carbongabel.

Heut, aufn Rückweg vom Wehlahberg Marathon, bei Kilometer 175 gabs bei mir dann nen schicken Knall und die Sitzposition war plötzlich etwas ungewöhnlich. Was war geschehen: die vordere Sattelklemmenschraube an der On-One Stütze hatte sich beherzt verabschiedet.





Zwischenstand.





Endstand - kann jetzt weiter gehen!

Zum Glück war das nicht schon während des Rennens passiert!
Leider gab es beim Rennen wieder mal keine Fatbike Wertung, sonst hätte ich mir um den ersten Platz keine Sorgen machen müssen. 
Ich war gerade mal 3 Minuten langsamer als bei meiner letzten Teilnahme dort im Jahr 2012, allerdings gabs es einen kleinen Leistungseinbruch in der 2. Runde, war aber primär der Tatsache geschuldet, das die 65 km Anreise vor dem Rennen auch schon mit dem Fatbike absolviert wurden. Somit wurde das aber Km 100 etwas zähe...
Generell fand ich das auch deutlich entspannter mit dem Fatbike zu fahren. Es gab einige sandige Abschnitte und die Highspeed Wiesenforstwegabfahrten waren auch mit leichten Bodenwellen gespickt, die die fetten Reifen wunderbar weg bügelten.
Mit dem HT hab ich das viel schlimmer / nerviger in Erinnerung. Den Handgelenken ging es zb viel angenehmer als nach den Rockgardens in Riva letzte Woche...

Somit wurde dann die 200km Tour nicht mehr voll gemacht, sondern es ging auf direktem Wege heim.
Die restlichen 16km waren schon nicht so wirklich toll zu fahren, da die Sattelposition nicht wirklich ergonomisch war und ich mich immer schön auf die Sattelspitze setzten durfte.

Mal sehen ob der Bikedealer ums Eck morgen ne passende M5 Feingewinde Schraube hat. An meinen 3 rumliegenden Sattelstützen sind immer nur M6 Grobgewinde dran.


----------



## stuhli (11. Mai 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Geht´s hier wirklich um ´ne Kralle für 2,50€?
> Da würde ich nicht lang fackeln und vermessen, sondern eine neue einschlagen.



Für Dich mögen 2,50€ nicht viel sein....für mich dagegen ists ein Tageslohn 

Spaß beiseite....bei meinen Bikes hat sich halt noch nie ne Kralle gelockert und ich dachte daß die Gabel innen weiter als normal ist.


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Mai 2014)

Ich denke eher, dass hier die Kralle schadhaft war.
Man verbiegt diese beim Einschlagen schon deutlich, egal ob Alu- oder Stahlschaft, sodass es mMn nicht am Durchmesser liegt.
Dein Tageslohn dürfte daher gut angelegt sein!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Mai 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> Heut, aufn Rückweg vom Wehlahberg Marathon, bei Kilometer 175 gabs bei mir dann nen schicken Knall und die Sitzposition war plötzlich etwas ungewöhnlich. Was war geschehen: die vordere Sattelklemmenschraube an der On-One Stütze hatte sich beherzt verabschiedet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich weiß, dass meine Form aufgrund diverser Erkältungen noch nicht ganz auf "Max" steht, aber jetzt machst du mir ein wenig Angst.... 

Hoffe ja weiterhin auf Tippfehler oder fehlende Kommas bei deinen KM-Angaben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. Mai 2014)

ne ne die sind da fleißig in Berlin


----------



## Der Kokopelli (11. Mai 2014)

Alles flach da, oder? Trotzdem ne super Leistung!!! Die Zahlen hören sich auch für mich bombastisch an!


----------



## titzy (11. Mai 2014)

Nene, da ist kein Kommafehler drin . Ist alles nur Training für den 12.7.2014.
Die An- und Abreise war stupide auf Asphalt und überwiegend flach.
Die Rennstrecke wird auf der HP mit 850 Höhenmetern angegeben, Das Garmin meint 1839 hm gemessen zu haben , der Sigma 1356 hm (beides für den ganzen Tag). Sigma könnte hinkommen, aber aufgrund der barometrischen Schwankungen durch die durchziehenden Schauer, wirds Barometer auch nicht ganz stimmen.

Zum Schluss war ich aufn Asphalt auch ne leichte Bremse für die Mitfahrer, aber im Windschatten konnte man schon so bis max 28-30.
Nach dem Satteldebakel wars denn eher max 25 km/h, aber wie gesagt flach.
Ist halt leider in BRB nicht so wie in Riva. 

Bin aber heute auch mit den Hüster Düs gefahren, das rollt deutlich angenehmer auf der Langstrecke, mit den Nates wäre das ne Katastrophe geworden!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Mai 2014)

Wooow!

Bin letzte Woche - noch etwas kränklich angeschlagen - eine Ctf gefahren.
2 Wochen ohne Training und dann gleich übermotiviert  mit dem Fatty abgeschossen. Oh je....
Die große Tour hätte ich nicht geschafft, auch aus mangelnder Motivation (so ohne Mitfahrerkollege), weshalb ich dann auf die knappe 60er Runde/1000hm bin. Mit Floaters und orig. Schläuchen trotzdem einen 21,4er Schnitt am Ende und nur 1x überholt worden...  
Hoher Trailanteil und viele Steigungen.
Habe sogar einen Crosser vom Tri-Frankfurt-Team bergauf zersägt.  
War okay.  Aber angeschlagen Fahren ist nix!!!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Mai 2014)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> so bräuchte ich es ihr auch....her TT



Mensch Maik, nicht spamen!  Und wenn, dann deutsch und deutlich schreiben...!!! 
Mensch!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Mai 2014)

So langsam muss ich aber mein hinteres Laufrad mal angehen.  - Die Lager laufen verdammt mies!!  

Gab es nicht mal ein Video hier dazu???


----------



## Optimizer (12. Mai 2014)

Vorgestern beim Gäsbock-Marathon.





Hinten das Fatty von @Eisenfahrer mit der Selbstbrutzel-Magura. Vorne mein anderes "nicht ganz so dickes" Geländefahrrad.


----------



## Rake109 (12. Mai 2014)

Hat schon jemand im On-One 29+ Laufräder probiert? Geht das?


----------



## Rake109 (12. Mai 2014)

Hat schon mal jemand das Fatty mit 29+ Laufrädern probiert? Geht das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (12. Mai 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> So langsam muss ich aber mein hinteres Laufrad mal angehen.  - Die Lager laufen verdammt mies!!
> 
> Gab es nicht mal ein Video hier dazu???


 
ist zwar kein Video, aber da gibts auch nen paar gute Tips

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/one-fatty-dissection-828597-10.html


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Mai 2014)

Danke dir. Schaue nachher mal rein....


----------



## oli_muenchen (13. Mai 2014)

Falls es Euch interessiert: Die Carbongabeln sind wieder da... Hab mir grad eine bestellt - bevor ich schon wieder in die Röhre schaue


----------



## Bumble (13. Mai 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Falls es Euch interessiert: Die Carbongabeln sind wieder da... Hab mir grad eine bestellt - bevor ich schon wieder in die Röhre schaue


Wurde auch grad informiert, noch 65 Schwarze Gäbelchen on stock. Hmm... ich glaub ich wart noch ne Weile.
Aber 1,5kilo abspecken durch reinen Gabeltausch klingt schon verlockend


----------



## titzy (13. Mai 2014)

Da war sie ja mal schneller da als erwartet ^^, laut meinen Infos sollten die erst am 15.5 on stock sein ...


----------



## Vighor (13. Mai 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Aber 1,5kilo abspecken durch reinen Gabeltausch klingt schon verlockend


Das kannste aber an andere Stelle billiger und mit erhalt der Federung machen


----------



## Bumble (13. Mai 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Das kannste aber an andere Stelle billiger und mit erhalt der Federung machen


Du kennst den Spruch mit dem Glashaus und den Steinen ?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (13. Mai 2014)

Du wirst doch nicht etwa Deiner Federgabel untreu? Oder findest Du die jetzt uncool, weil bald jeder zweite eine am Fatbike haben wird?


----------



## Bumble (13. Mai 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Du wirst doch nicht etwa Deiner Federgabel untreu? Oder findest Du die jetzt uncool, weil bald jeder zweite eine am Fatbike haben wird?


Nöö, wäre nur als Alternative gedacht, die Saso find ich nach wie vor cool, bin ja dank der Steckachse rundum glücklich mit dem Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (13. Mai 2014)

Wie sind denn die Erfahrungen mit der Carbongabel bis jetzt? Merkt ihr einen Unterschied zur Stahlgabel? Bemerkt ihr die Schlankheitskur? Sind ja immerhin 700g. Andererseits behaupte ich ja immer, dass Gewicht überbewertet wird.


----------



## stuhli (13. Mai 2014)

Heute Mittag hab ich gekuckt und da war noch nix.
Jetzt aber nix wie eine bestellt.....hoffentlich Gips noch weiße.


----------



## Bumble (13. Mai 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Merkt ihr einen Unterschied zur Stahlgabel? Bemerkt ihr die Schlankheitskur?



Ja, die Augen tränen nicht mehr so arg.


----------



## corra (13. Mai 2014)

habe bei meinen 140 kilo körpergewicht die gabel in winterber auf dem dh und northshore geprügelt halten tut sie ganz sicher 

komfort ist zur stargabel etwas gestiegen aber vorallem die optik ist welten besser


----------



## Optimizer (13. Mai 2014)

Die 700gr merkt man schon. Bin ja mittlerweile insgesamt ganz knapp unter 14kg. Was mit der Carbongabel besser geht, ist das Hochlupfen des Vorderrades an Wurzeln und Steinplatten.


----------



## titzy (13. Mai 2014)

Ich zitire mich mal selber aus ner PN:

Zur Gabel, also so direkt kann ich das jetzt schon gar nicht mehr sagen .
Wobei, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, als die neu dran war vor 2 Wochen kam mir das Vorderrad doch schon leichter vor. Das kann Vor- und Nachteile haben. Vorteil: das ganze Bike wird leichter. Nachteil, beim steilen Uphill kann das Rad eher dazu neigen in die Luft zu steigen, weils halt leichter ist, verliert man beim ziehen am Lenker schneller den Bodenkontakt. So kams mir zumindest vor.
Generell, gilt halt aber: die Carbongabel schaut schon sehr viel geiler am Rad aus, und bei dem Preis von 170 Euro bei 625 g Gabelgewicht kann man nicht viel falsch machen (finde ich).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (13. Mai 2014)

corra schrieb:


> habe bei meinen 140 kilo körpergewicht die gabel in winterber auf dem dh und northshore geprügelt halten tut sie ganz sicher
> 
> komfort ist zur stargabel etwas gestiegen aber vorallem die optik ist welten besser



Hast Du die schwarze oder die weiße montiert?


----------



## stuhli (13. Mai 2014)

Hurra.......demnäxt gibts mein Fatty unter 17 Kilo. 

In Weiß gibt noch 18 Stück.


----------



## corra (13. Mai 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Hast Du die schwarze oder die weiße montiert?



die weisse hab ich


----------



## titzy (13. Mai 2014)

Frage mal in den Raum, kennt jemand ne günstige Alternative zum Smoothie Mixer Aufsatz für die Carbon Gabel? Bei On-One ist ja wieder einmal sold out. Kann ich da jeden beliebigen 1.125" Aufsatz für verwenden, oder sollte das schon lieber der von On-One sein?

Meinen alten hatte ich von der Stahlgabel runtergeklopft, aber bei der Carbongabel könnts schwer werden den wieder runter zu bekommen. Da die Stahlgabel möglicherweise gelocht werden soll für die Salsa Cages + Winterbetrieb, wäre es nicht verkehrt wenn man nicht immer die Steursatzschale mit umbauen müsste.


----------



## criscross (13. Mai 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> Frage mal in den Raum, kennt jemand ne günstige Alternative zum Smoothie Mixer Aufsatz für die Carbon Gabel? Bei On-One ist ja wieder einmal sold out. Kann ich da jeden beliebigen 1.125" Aufsatz für verwenden, oder sollte das schon lieber der von On-One sein?
> 
> Meinen alten hatte ich von der Stahlgabel runtergeklopft, aber bei der Carbongabel könnts schwer werden den wieder runter zu bekommen. Da die Stahlgabel möglicherweise gelocht werden soll für die Salsa Cages + Winterbetrieb, wäre es nicht verkehrt wenn man nicht immer die Steursatzschale mit umbauen müsste.


einfach mit ner Puksäge nen Schnitt machen, ist ja bei den meisten Steuersätzen schon Serienmäßig


----------



## stuhli (13. Mai 2014)

Das wollte ich auch fragen.....klopfe ich den Smoothie Mixer Aufsatz von der Stahlgabel runter und kann ihn für die Carbongabel nehmen? Schlitz reinmachen ist wohl Pflicht bei Carbonschaft.


----------



## hean (14. Mai 2014)

Ich bin auch kurz davor mir eine der Carbon Gabel zu schnappen, nur die Farbwahl... 

Irgendwie habe ich im Hinterkopf, dass das Weiß der Gabel nicht 100%ig zum Weiß des Rahmens passt, finde den Kommentar nicht mehr...

Weiß oder schwarz, was habt ihr genommen?


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Mai 2014)

Sollen wir jetzt alle nochmal unsere Wahl aufsagen oder...? 
Ja, das Weiß stimmt nicht ganz, fällt aber nur minimal auf, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## hean (14. Mai 2014)

Oh ja und am Besten noch Fotos *dickesgrinsen*

Duck und Weg

edit 

Irgendwie stehe ich auf schwarz...

Danke an die Bildspender:


----------



## corra (14. Mai 2014)

das fällt sogut wie garnicht auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (14. Mai 2014)

Danke fürs Feedback zur Carbongabel. Ich werde da noch mal in mich gehen müssen. Inzwischen gefällt mir die Carbonversion schon recht gut. Momentan sind noch 7 lieferbar. So schnell werde ich mich dazu wohl nicht durchringen. Eigentlich ist es ja für mich wirklich total überflüssig. Vielleicht wenn sie das nächste mal dann wieder lieferbar ist...


----------



## Optimizer (14. Mai 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Danke fürs Feedback zur Carbongabel. Ich werde da noch mal in mich gehen müssen. Inzwischen gefällt mir die Carbonversion schon recht gut. Momentan sind noch 7 lieferbar. So schnell werde ich mich dazu wohl nicht durchringen. Eigentlich ist es ja für mich wirklich total überflüssig. Vielleicht wenn sie das nächste mal dann wieder lieferbar ist...


 
Kauf dir die weiße, solange se noch da ist. Ich fahr die jetzt auch, hatte anfangs noch Angst, ob die auch groberes Gelände abkann. Nach meinem Vogesentrip weiß ich, die kann das.



Das Mindergewicht merkt man positiv beim Bergauffahren, wie ich weiter oben schonmal geschrieben habe. Hast du nen Uphill mit Wurzeln und Felskanten, lässt sich das Vorderrad viel besser hochlupfen.


----------



## hean (14. Mai 2014)

Muss ich jetzt noch irgendetwas dazu bestellen wenn ich die Forke austausche (angenommen ich habe nix zu Hause...)? 
Ahead Kralle oder so? 

Danke Jungs


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Mai 2014)

Bloß KEINE Kralle verwenden! Nimm den Expander von dort, wenn du keinen zuhause hast.


----------



## Vighor (14. Mai 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Das Mindergewicht merkt man positiv beim Bergauffahren, wie ich weiter oben schonmal geschrieben habe. Hast du nen Uphill mit Wurzeln und Felskanten, lässt sich das Vorderrad viel besser hochlupfen.


Nur wenns zu leicht ist dann liegst de auch schnell auf dem Rücken  Jedenfalls ist bei mir das Problem das das Vorderrad bei steil bergauf nicht am Boden bleibt


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Mai 2014)

Einfach mit der HR-Bremse entsprechend gegenarbeiten, Vighor!


----------



## titzy (14. Mai 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Bloß KEINE Kralle verwenden! Nimm den Expander von dort, wenn du keinen zuhause hast.


Hat den Expander schon jemand verbaut? Weil auf der On-One Seite steht ja keine Durchmesserangabe drauf.
Daher hab ich den nicht mit bestellt, wobei ja selbst beim Stadler war der FSA Kompressor günstiger als der obige Expander.

Das "Problem" mit dem steigenden Vorderrad kenne ich auch zu genüge, ich werds mal mit bremsen probieren.


----------



## zoomer (14. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte zwar auch keine Lust die Carbongabel in Hektik shoppen zu müssen,
aber wenn schon die ganze Zeit die Links gepostet werden ...
Ich habe mal den geheimnisvollen Expander und die drittletzte weisse Gabel
geordert.
D.h. in ca. 3 Werktagen kann ich es sagen ob er da rein passt.

Gabelkonen waren mal wieder aus und die Chunky Monkeys hab ich auch
noch mal aus dem Korb geworfen ...


----------



## titzy (14. Mai 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich hatte zwar auch keine Lust die Carbongabel in Hektik shoppen zu müssen.



Ich hatte auch schon Bammel, ob ich heut früh bis zur telefonischen Bestellung (wegen ner offenen RMA gings leider nur per Telefonorder) noch ne weiße bekomme. Aber zum Glück ists über Nacht nur von 18 Stück auf 10 Stück gefallen , somit noch mal Glück gehabt.
Bin schon ganz gespannt drauf, und vorallem ob sie schwerer ist als die bisherige Schwarze Gabel ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (14. Mai 2014)

... und ausverkauft. Vielleicht nächstes mal. Dann muss ich jetzt wenigstens nicht mehr weiter grübeln. Und beim berghochfahren dauernd hinten bremsen, weil die Front hoch geht, muss ich dann auch nicht


----------



## zaskar62 (14. Mai 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> ... und ausverkauft. Vielleicht nächstes mal. Dann muss ich jetzt wenigstens nicht mehr weiter grübeln. Und beim berghochfahren dauernd hinten bremsen, weil die Front hoch geht, muss ich dann auch nicht


Hi
Kann mir mal einer sagen,wo ich so ´ne Gabel bekomme? Sieht echt geil aus...!


----------



## tommybgoode (14. Mai 2014)

Nun ja, im Moment gar nicht mehr. Ansonsten dort, wo es auch das Fatty gibt: http://www.on-one.co.uk/
Bzw. direkt: http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FOOOCFAT/on-one-carbon-fatty-fork
Schwarz gibt es noch.


----------



## criscross (14. Mai 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> ... und ausverkauft. Vielleicht nächstes mal. Dann muss ich jetzt wenigstens nicht mehr weiter grübeln. Und beim berghochfahren dauernd hinten bremsen, weil die Front hoch geht, muss ich dann auch nicht


 
beim nächsten mal dann gleich ne Bluto


----------



## tommybgoode (14. Mai 2014)

Nee, nee. Fat will ich starr. Das macht mir genau so wie es ist riesig Spaß. Wenn ich Federweg haben will, hab ich ja noch ein anderes, feines Rädchen.


----------



## Bumble (14. Mai 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Nee, nee. Fat will ich starr. Das macht mir genau so wie es ist riesig Spaß. Wenn ich Federweg haben will, hab ich ja noch ein anderes, feines Rädchen.


So hab ich auch mal gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (14. Mai 2014)

MEIN Federbike wird aber sicher nicht verkauft. Ich mag mein Dickerchen und mein Schweinchen beide zu sehr. Allerdings habe ich auch vor kurzem noch behauptet, dass ich nie mehr Hardtail fahren würde...


----------



## zoomer (14. Mai 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Nun ja, im Moment gar nicht mehr. Ansonsten dort, wo es auch das Fatty gibt: http://www.on-one.co.uk/
> Bzw. direkt: http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FOOOCFAT/on-one-carbon-fatty-fork
> Schwarz gibt es noch.



Ist egal wo man bestellt.
Mein On One Zugang passt auch bei PlanetX.

Carbon Natur gibt's wohl noch in Hülle und Fülle.


----------



## zaskar62 (15. Mai 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Nun ja, im Moment gar nicht mehr. Ansonsten dort, wo es auch das Fatty gibt: http://www.on-one.co.uk/
> Bzw. direkt: http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FOOOCFAT/on-one-carbon-fatty-fork
> Schwarz gibt es noch.


Danke für de Tip ! Das Achsmaß ist,wenn ich das richtig sehe, allerdings 120mm. Gibt´s da ´ne Möglichkeit,sie auch mit ´nem normalen Laufrad zu fahren? Oder paßt sie nur für Fatty´s ?


----------



## scylla (15. Mai 2014)

zaskar62 schrieb:


> Danke für de Tip ! Das Achsmaß ist,wenn ich das richtig sehe, allerdings 120mm. Gibt´s da ´ne Möglichkeit,sie auch mit ´nem normalen Laufrad zu fahren? Oder paßt sie nur für Fatty´s ?



du meinst das hier?
"but were seeing clearance for a *tyre* 120mm wide at a distance of 360mm from the axle centre if that helps you"

Das bezieht sich auf den Reifenfreigang, nicht auf die Nabenbreite. 
Die Gabel ist ganz "normal" für 135mm Nabe ausgelegt, so wie fast alle Fatbike-Starrgabeln. Die On-One Nabe hat auch 135mm.


----------



## zaskar62 (15. Mai 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> du meinst das hier?
> "but were seeing clearance for a *tyre* 120mm wide at a distance of 360mm from the axle centre if that helps you"
> 
> Das bezieht sich auf den Reifenfreigang, nicht auf die Nabenbreite.
> Die Gabel ist ganz "normal" für 135mm Nabe ausgelegt, so wie fast alle Fatbike-Starrgabeln. Die On-One Nabe hat auch 135mm.


Ok,dann ist´s ja noch schlimmer...! Will die Gabel für mein Hardtail haben,ist leider "noch" kein Fatbike. Paßt dann wohl nicht,oder hat einer ´ne Lösung ?


----------



## oli_muenchen (15. Mai 2014)

... ein extra Laufrad mit breiter Nabe wäre die Lösung. Aber dann kannst Du Dir gleich eine andere Gabel kaufen.


----------



## scylla (15. Mai 2014)

zaskar62 schrieb:


> Ok,dann ist´s ja noch schlimmer...! Will die Gabel für mein Hardtail haben,ist leider "noch" kein Fatbike. Paßt dann wohl nicht,oder hat einer ´ne Lösung ?



du willst die Gabel in ein Schmalspur-HT einbauen, und dazu auch ein Schmalspur-Vorderrad mit entsprechender Nabe und Felge verwenden?
Was bringt das dann? Breite Fatbike-Reifen kriegst du auf eine gewöhnlich schmale Felge eh nicht sinnvoll drauf. Entweder ganz oder gar nicht -> fettes Vorderrad und fette Gabel kaufen, oder schmale Gabel kaufen und mit dem schmalen Vorderrad fahren.


----------



## zaskar62 (15. Mai 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> du willst die Gabel in ein Schmalspur-HT einbauen, und dazu auch ein Schmalspur-Vorderrad mit entsprechender Nabe und Felge verwenden?
> Was bringt das dann? Breite Fatbike-Reifen kriegst du auf eine gewöhnlich schmale Felge eh nicht sinnvoll drauf. Entweder ganz oder gar nicht -> fettes Vorderrad und fette Gabel kaufen, oder schmale Gabel kaufen und mit dem schmalen Vorderrad fahren.


Vielleicht hab´ ich mich da etwas falsch ausgedrückt ! Mir geht´s allein um die Optik der Gabel. Ich finde keine vergleichbare,die in mein "Schmalspur"-Hardtail paßt.
Die meisten sind tapered,oder sehen scheiße aus ! Außerdem liegen sie preislich weit über dem,was ich bezahlen will.
Also,so eine Gabel,mit normalem Schaft. Für ein "Schmalspur-Hardtail"....!  FAT BIKE kommt später.
Hat einer eine Bezugsadresse ?


----------



## stuhli (15. Mai 2014)

Du willst jetzt praktisch die Optik der Fatty Carbon Gabel nur eben in schmal, wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden hab?

Sowas z. B. ???







dann wirds mit 1 1/8 Zoll eher schwierig....ansonsten sowas:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Bontrager-Sw..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item2c82b13c84


----------



## titzy (15. Mai 2014)

Interessante Montage der Barendes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (15. Mai 2014)

Sind mehr Barmids 
Wenn ich so über Land lullere, greift sich das angenehm


----------



## zaskar62 (15. Mai 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> ... ein extra Laufrad mit breiter Nabe wäre die Lösung. Aber dann kannst Du Dir gleich eine andere Gabel kaufen.


Ja,da hast D


stuhli schrieb:


> Du willst jetzt praktisch die Optik der Fatty Carbon Gabel nur eben in schmal, wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden hab?
> 
> Sowas z. B. ???
> 
> ...





stuhli schrieb:


> Du willst jetzt praktisch die Optik der Fatty Carbon Gabel nur eben in schmal, wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden hab?
> 
> Sowas z. B. ???
> 
> ...





stuhli schrieb:


> Du willst jetzt praktisch die Optik der Fatty Carbon Gabel nur eben in schmal, wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden hab?
> 
> Sowas z. B. ???
> 
> ...


----------



## zaskar62 (15. Mai 2014)

Genau sowas hab ich mir vorgestellt. Die bei Ebay hatte ich auch schon gesehen. Ist mir aber zu oldschool !


----------



## BigJohn (15. Mai 2014)

Wenn wir dann zu den dicken Reifen zurückkehren könnten?

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Carbon-MTB-Front-Fork-CRFK06-Free-Shipping/878416379.html


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. Mai 2014)

So eine dicke Gabel macht schon Sinn. Dann kommen sich Reifen und Bremsleitung nicht so schnell in die Quere!


----------



## BigJohn (15. Mai 2014)

Jaja, mach dich nur lustig. Gestern hab ich hier den Clown gemiemt, da hab ichs wahrscheinlich nicht anders verdient. Ich könnte grad nicht mal sagen, ob ich die Leitung doch noch anders verlegt hab, aber Probleme hatte ich keine.


----------



## zaskar62 (15. Mai 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> So eine dicke Gabel macht schon Sinn. Dann kommen sich Reifen und Bremsleitung nicht so schnell in die Quere!


Da geb´ich Dir Recht. Sieht schon alles ziemlich eng aus. Die Gabel ist ansonsten schon ganz ok. Nur vielleicht noch etwas mehr Reifenfreiheit.
Dann kehren wir auch sofort zu den dicken Reifen zurück....


----------



## BigJohn (15. Mai 2014)

Wieviel mehr Reifenfreiheit als 28x2.4" willst du denn in einer normalen Gabel haben?!


----------



## corra (15. Mai 2014)

du kommst um die breite vr nabe nicht rum aber ansonnsten sehe ich da kein problem die in ein schmales hardtail zu bauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar62 (15. Mai 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wieviel mehr Reifenfreiheit als 28x2.4" willst du denn in einer normalen Gabel haben?!


Stimmt.  Sah auf deinem Foto irgenwie schmal und nicht harmonisch aus. Habe das Rad aber in deinem Fotoalbum gesehen.
Paßt schon mit der Gabel.
Wie lang war denn die Lieferzeit ? Probleme mit dem Zoll ?


----------



## BigJohn (15. Mai 2014)

Bei Bestellungen aus China dauerts in der Regel 2-4 Wochen. Die Gabel war, meine ich, recht fix bei mir. Probleme mit dem Zoll gabs keine, weil die Gabel durch die Stichproben gerutscht ist. Eine andere Carbon-Gabel ist beim Zoll hängen geblieben und da waren lediglich die 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer zu entrichten.


----------



## zaskar62 (15. Mai 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Bei Bestellungen aus China dauerts in der Regel 2-4 Wochen. Die Gabel war, meine ich, recht fix bei mir. Probleme mit dem Zoll gabs keine, weil die Gabel durch die Stichproben gerutscht ist. Eine andere Carbon-Gabel ist beim Zoll hängen geblieben und da waren lediglich die 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer zu entrichten.


Ok,danke für die Info.
Dann werde ich mal bestellen.


----------



## stuhli (15. Mai 2014)

Hatte von Euch, die direkt bei On*One bestellt haben Kontakt mit einer Andrea Morris ?

Bekam ne Mail, dass meine Visa Card nicht auf der Visa Secure Site registriert ist.
Frage deshalb, weil ich von einer unechten Mail ausgehe.


----------



## titzy (15. Mai 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> Hatte von Euch, die direkt bei On*One bestellt haben Kontakt mit einer Andrea Morris ?
> 
> Bekam ne Mail, dass meine Visa Card nicht auf der Visa Secure Site registriert ist.
> Frage deshalb, weil ich von einer unechten Mail ausgehe.



Nö, ich hatte Kontakt mit einer gewissen Caroline, allerdings wegen Paypal.
Aber deine Frage ist natürlich berechtigt, wie sehen den die MX Header Einträge in der Mail aus, passt das halbwegs, bzw. von welchem Server kam die Mail ursprünglich?
Meine letzte Visa Order zuvor ging ohne Probleme durch, im Zweifelsfalle ruf doch zur Sicherheit morgen mal bei der On-One Hotline an. Das sollte sicherer seien als auf diese Mail zu antworten.


----------



## stuhli (15. Mai 2014)

Ich bekam zuerst 2 Mails mit dem Header [email protected] wegen des Passworts (hatte mich frisch angemeldet) und eine von noreply@planetx.co.uk die meine ordernummer enthielt und was ich bestellt habe.

Die mail von Andrea Morris hat als Header nur ihren Namen und dann sales und meine ordernummer.
Inhalt unter anderem folgendes:
Could you please send me some identification which could be a telephone bill or something similar or alternatively you could send a copy of your bank statement showing the last 4 digits and your name and address?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (15. Mai 2014)

Also ich hätte da jetzt eigentlich recht wenig Bedenken. Die Informationen, die sie haben wollen, scheinen mir nicht sonderlich kritisch.
Außerdem halte ich es für extrem unwahrscheinlich, dass sich da jemand in die Kommunikation eingeschlichen hat.
Aber wenn Du 100%ige Sicherheit haben willst, dann wirst Du da wohl anrufen müssen.


----------



## stuhli (15. Mai 2014)

Ich hab denen jetzt mal geantwortet und gefragt ob ich das Geld auch überweisen kann.
Hatte bisher noch keine Probleme mit der Visa Karte.


----------



## zoomer (15. Mai 2014)

Nach längerem "versandfertig" Status hatte ich schon wieder Angst dass
die drittletzte weisse Gabel ein Fehlbestand sein könnte 

Aber inzwischen ist sie unterwegs .... mit PayPal


----------



## titzy (16. Mai 2014)

Die ersten 2 "Mailadresse" sind ja die normal üblichen.
Bei meinen Warranty anfragen kamen die Mails auch alle von unterschiedlichen Leuten, allerdings immer über deren Verteiler "[email protected]".

Das sich jemand versucht hat dazwischen zu klemmen ist zwar recht unwahrscheinlich, allerdings auch nicht wirklich unmöglich / auszuschließen. Wie gesagt, spätestens ein Anruf sollte Klarheit bringen ob es eine "echte" Mail war.


----------



## oli_muenchen (16. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte auch so eine Mail...

Good afternoon

Further to your sales order SO0553988.   Could you please send a copy of a document showing the registered card address?

Thanks

Andrea

Denke aber auch, dass das okay ist. Habe mit Kreditkarte bezahlt und meine Lieferadresse/Rechnungsadresse entsprach nicht der Kartenadresse. Insofern war die Frage legitim. Offensichtlich haben die mehr Probleme mit Betrügern...


----------



## mtbhb (16. Mai 2014)

Gestern konnte ich bei Stadler ein Surly Probe fahren. Ok, in der Halle und auch nicht allzu lang. Aber was mir aufgefallen ist, dass der Nate scheinbar besser rollt als der Floater. Insgesamt fand ich das Handling wendiger. Liegt das jetzt nur an den Reifen, oder aber auch an der deutlich steileren Gabel? Die Carbon-Gabel für das Fatty scheint ja auch einen steileren Verlauf zu haben. Da die bei on-one gerade den Floater in schwarz auch für 39.99 Pfund verkaufen und ich mir gerne was hinlegen wollte, stellt sich jetzt die Frage: wieder Floater plus Carbon-Gabel, oder umrüsten auf Nate? 

Was mich aber gewundert hat, dass die da den Nate in 4.0 drauf haben, aber man mir den nur als 3.8 bestellen könnte. Ist das so richtig?


----------



## titzy (16. Mai 2014)

Also auf meinem 27TPI Nates steht auch 26x4.0 drauf, kann dir aber nicht sagen was da orginal bei der Bestellung stand, da ich den gebraucht erworben hatte. Ich hab jetzt keine Ahnung, ob das beim 120 TPI Nate auch so ist.
Vom Handling kommt mir der Nate bei weitem nicht so störrisch vor, vorallem in Bezug auf das Eigenlenk- und das sture ich-will-unbedingt-gerade-aus-weiter-rollen-Verhalten.


----------



## Rake109 (16. Mai 2014)

Der Nate ist im Vergleich zum Floater vor allem in Bezug auf Einlenken und Gutmütigkeit eine Offenbarung


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. Mai 2014)

mtbhb schrieb:


> Die Carbon-Gabel für das Fatty scheint ja auch einen steileren Verlauf zu haben.



Ähmm..., nö. 


			
				On One schrieb:
			
		

> Using the same geometry as our proven chromoly fatty fork, this model is a retrofit or upgrade for any frame. Dimensions are 470mm from axle-to-crown, with a 55mm fork offset.




Bezüglich der Reifenfrage schließe ich mich den Vorpostern an: Der Floater ist ein brauchbarer Hinterreifen. Für vorn gibt es bessere.


----------



## oli_muenchen (16. Mai 2014)

Wegen Floater und Nate: Kann es da nicht sein, dass man Äpfele mit Birnen vergleicht? Es setzt doch immer voraus, dass ich einen direkten Vergleich mit Reifen habe. Und das geht nur, wenn der Luftdruck exakt gleich ist. Da macht doch schon 0,1 bar eine Menge aus..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (16. Mai 2014)

Der Nate mit 120tpi ist auch mit 3.8 angegeben. Auf dem Reifen stand dann aber 4.0. Er ist bei mir sogar eher etwas breiter als der Floater


----------



## Rake109 (16. Mai 2014)

Ich hab beider Reifen mit dem selben Luftdruck und der selben Felge ausprobiert.

Der Floater für sich alleine ist nicht schlecht. Er läuft recht leicht - speziell bei ganz feuchtem Boden oder Wiese. Das Grip-Level ist recht hoch, allerdings lenkt er störrisch und hat einen recht schmalen Grenzbereich. Für hinten find ich den Floater gar nicht so schlecht.

Der Nate ist zwar nicht ganz so hoch dafür ist die kontur etwas runder. Er lenkt sich um Welten einfacher ein, läuft den Spurrillen nicht nach und hat einen schönen breiten Grenzbereich. Auf Wiesen-Passagen rollt er dafür schlechter


----------



## mtbhb (16. Mai 2014)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Der Nate mit 120tpi ist auch mit 3.8 angegeben. Auf dem Reifen stand dann aber 4.0. Er ist bei mir sogar eher etwas breiter als der Floater



Ah, ok. Das erklärt dann auch die Verwirrung vom Verkäufer und mir.


----------



## ziploader (16. Mai 2014)

Noch ne Frage zur Carbon-OnOne Gabel: Ist diese für Naben mit RDS oder FDS? 

cu
Marcus 

Gesendet aus dem Internet..


----------



## zoomer (16. Mai 2014)

Soweit ich gelesen habe
(Beschreibung bei der Gabel)
135mm mit Standard Bremse hinten


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Mai 2014)

Muss nochmal blöde fragen, aber das verstehe ich irgendwie nie...
Wenn ich einen Nate kaufen möchte, welche Tpi??
Und warum?

Danke


----------



## criscross (16. Mai 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Muss nochmal blöde fragen, aber das verstehe ich irgendwie nie...
> Wenn ich einen Nate kaufen möchte, welche Tpi??
> Und warum?
> 
> Danke


120 TPI , das ist die leichte Version 
die auch geschmeidiger rollt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Mai 2014)

Danke dir!  

Und welche Nabe brauche ich im Fatty HINTEN? - Gibt es da auch RDS und FDS?

Vorne muss ich die Salsa Fraktion fragen, da Beargrease-Gabel.
Möchte mir Fatsnos' holen.


----------



## ziploader (16. Mai 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Soweit ich gelesen habe
> (Beschreibung bei der Gabel)
> 135mm mit Standard Bremse hinten



bedeutet RDS (Rear Distance Space).. 

cu
Marcus 

Gesendet aus dem Internet..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Mai 2014)

Jup.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Mai 2014)

..doppelpost..


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. Mai 2014)

ziploader schrieb:


> bedeutet RDS (Rear Distance Space)..
> 
> cu
> Marcus
> ...



Ich meine ja, dass das Rear Disc Standard heißt.


----------



## criscross (18. Mai 2014)

um den Thread vom Felix nicht voll zu spammen schreib ichs hier mal rein,
die Frage war ja ob ein 29+ Laufrad ins Fatty paßt,
da ich bei mir von mitte Achse bis zu dem Querrohr, das zwischen den Kettenstreben sitzt, ein Maß von ca. 38,5 cm habe,
paßt also unter normalen Umständen  kein 29+ Laufrad hinten ins Fatty 

aber es gibt hier ja bestimmt Experten die das mit nem Wagenheber oder so richten können 

Durchmesser mit Knard 29 × 3,00 war 76,8cm....

meine Sommerreifen ( Knard 26 x 3.8 auf ner RD Felge) sind pi mal Daumen nur ca 74,5 cm hoch...


----------



## Bumble (18. Mai 2014)

Eventuell hinten nen Reifen mit weniger Profil ? Gibts da was ?


----------



## criscross (18. Mai 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Eventuell hinten nen Reifen mit weniger Profil ? Gibts da was ?


noch weniger wie beim Knard ? dann wirds aber nicht mehr Gelände tauglich, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (18. Mai 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> noch weniger wie beim Knard ? dann wirds aber nicht mehr Gelände tauglich, oder ?


Der BFL z.b. ist auch voll geländetauglich  hinten isses doch eh wurscht...


----------



## criscross (18. Mai 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Der BFL z.b. ist auch voll geländetauglich  hinten isses doch eh wurscht...


na....ich weiß ja nicht.....wenn dich dann in jeder Kurve das Hinterrad überholt.....


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. Mai 2014)

Und wieso nicht einen 26er Knard für die sommerlichen Trails aufziehen? Ist dir der größere Umfang wichtig?


----------



## criscross (18. Mai 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Und wieso nicht einen 26er Knard für die sommerlichen Trails aufziehen? Ist dir der größere Umfang wichtig?


 
hab ich doch, siehe Post 3090

und läuft super 

quasie der Racing Ralph der Fattys


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. Mai 2014)

Ich weiß ja, dass du den Knard schon hast.
26x*3.0* , also die 26+ Version.


----------



## criscross (18. Mai 2014)

nee...ich wollte eigentlich nen schnellen leichten LRS fürs Fatty,mit ner RH oder Dually Felge, das war aber nur sone fixe Idee,  jetzt mit den 3.8er Knards bin ich bestens zufrieden,
die laufen schon deutlich leichtfüßiger wie die Nates
und sieht immer noch fatt aus


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. Mai 2014)

Hä?
Nochmal meine Frage: Was wäre mit einem 3.0er Knard in 26", meinetwegen auf einer leichten 45er Trial-Felge?


----------



## criscross (18. Mai 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Hä?
> Nochmal meine Frage: Was wäre mit einem 3.0er Knard in 26", meinetwegen auf einer leichten 45er Trial-Felge?


wäre vielleicht auch ne Möglichkeit gewesen....


----------



## oli_muenchen (19. Mai 2014)

Meine Carbongabel ist da. Sie gut aus und ist vor allem leicht. Nur: Hatte gehofft, dass ich die Aufkleber leicht runter bekomme, es sieht aber nicht so einfach aus. Hat das einer schon gemacht? Ich dachte, ich hätte es irgendwo gesehen...

Wenn ja. wie? Es geht um die schwarze Gabel. Vermutlich geht das nur mit entlacken. Aber: Carbon entlacken?


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. Mai 2014)

Hi Oli,

ich hab das bei meiner schwarzen Gabel mit 800er Nassschleifpapier gemacht. 
Innen sieht man die nun leicht glänzenden Stellen nicht und außen rechts kommt wieder etwas matter Klarlack drauf.

Du könntest auch versuchen, die Aufkleber mit einer dünnen Klinge abzuziehen und dann nur die Ränder minimal zu bearbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (19. Mai 2014)

Ah, danke. Nur: wie verhält sich angeschliffenes Carbon? Ist das so empfindlich wie "nacktes" Alu?


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. Mai 2014)

Soweit ich das optisch bei meiner einschätzen kann und anderweitig entsprechend gelesen habe, befinden sich die Decals oft zwischen zwei Klarlackschichten. Zu angeschliffenen Carbonfasern sollte es daher nicht kommen, vorausgesetzt, du arbeitest vorsichtig.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Mai 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Soweit ich das optisch bei meiner einschätzen kann und anderweitig entsprechend gelesen habe, befinden sich die Decals oft zwischen zwei Klarlackschichten. Zu angeschliffenen Carbonfasern sollte es daher nicht kommen, vorausgesetzt, du arbeitest vorsichtig.



Stimmt. 

Ich schleife immer, je nach Teil und Art, mit 600/800/1200/2000. Dann Politur (bei Glanzfinish).
Wenn die Gabel aber ein mattes Finish hat, kann es bei einem zu feinen Schliff zum Glänzen kommen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Mai 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Ah, danke. Nur: wie verhält sich angeschliffenes Carbon? Ist das so empfindlich wie "nacktes" Alu?



So tief sollst du gar nicht schleifen.  Macht mMn aber auch nix. Sägestellen versiegelt man oft, aber ob´s wirklich notwenig ist... !?


----------



## BigJohn (19. Mai 2014)

Sägestellen verlaufen normal senkrecht zur Laminierung, daher wird versiegelt um ein Ausfransen zu vermeiden. Parallel zur Laminierung ist das unwahrscheinlich, solange man nicht eine ganze Schicht durchschleift.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Mai 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Sägestellen verlaufen normal senkrecht zur Laminierung, daher wird versiegelt um ein Ausfransen zu vermeiden. Parallel zur Laminierung ist das unwahrscheinlich, solange man nicht eine ganze Schicht durchschleift.



Mir haben i.d. Hektik die Worte gefehlt, Jonas!


----------



## zoomer (19. Mai 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Meine Carbongabel ist da. Sie gut aus und ist vor allem leicht.



Dito

Gefällt mir sehr gut. Hier in weiss, samt Stopfen.


----------



## stuhli (21. Mai 2014)

Anruf der Heimleitung - Post aus England - Zwangsja....ääähh Carbongabel da  (hoffentlich hats keine Dellen und/oder Risse)

Heut Abend muss ich aber ne Runde mit dem Fully drehn....Bastelstunde morgen oder übermorgen.


----------



## zoomer (21. Mai 2014)

Schnell !
Bevor ich's kaputt mach' ....


On One Expander, äusseres Rohr/Adapter - ja oder nein ?
Expander Anzugsdrehmoment ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (21. Mai 2014)

a)
Äusseres Rohr passt auf keinen Fall in meine Gabel - ggf. weglassen 

b)
Mind 5 Nm.
Nur mal so handfest drehen um erst den Steuersatz anzuziehen geht nicht.
> Kappenschraube dreht Expanderschraube > Expanderanteile fallen in
den Gabelschaft > Fatbike umdrehen und schütteln 



14,6 kg 
Und dabei sind meine Felgen noch gar nicht gelocht.
Jetzt warte ich mal wie lange es dauert bis On One den ersten Fatty Rahmen
in Mitsubishi Carbon ankündigt ....


----------



## Bumble (21. Mai 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Jetzt warte ich mal wie lange es dauert bis On One den ersten Fatty Rahmen
> in Mitsubishi Carbon ankündigt ....



Der wird dann aber sicher völlig anders aussehn als das jetzige Fatty.

Mal schaun....


----------



## Fabeymer (21. Mai 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> a)
> Äusseres Rohr passt auf keinen Fall in meine Gabel - ggf. weglassen
> 
> b)
> ...




Hast du genug Spacer ÜBER dem Vorbau? Bei meinem Expander hat's ca. 2cm gebraucht, bis der Steuersatz spielfrei war. 

Und zum Gewicht: Das finde ich echt krass, wie kommt das denn zustande? Mein Krampus wiegt mit Carbongabel, Carbonlenker und auch sonst nicht unbedingt schweren Teilen (ok, noch inkl. GD-Stütze) laut Parktool-Waage 13,9 kg.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (21. Mai 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Und zum Gewicht: Das finde ich echt krass, wie kommt das denn zustande? Mein Krampus wiegt mit Carbongabel, Carbonlenker und auch sonst nicht unbedingt schweren Teilen (ok, noch inkl. GD-Stütze) laut Parktool-Waage 13,9 kg.


Naja, mit Carbongabel, ohne Variostütze und mit Einfach-Kettenblatt ohne Umwerfer sind 14,6 nicht so abwegig... Mein Mukluk wiegt mit Lev, Stahlgabel und 4,8er und 4,6er Reifen aktuell 15,2kg. Einfachkettenblatt und leichte Pedale sind der einzige Leichtbau bisher.


----------



## gnss (21. Mai 2014)

Gibt es eine Beschränkung für die Anzahl der Spacer unter dem Vorbau bei der Carbongabel?


----------



## stuhli (21. Mai 2014)

Es kam ja schon öfter zur Sprache, dass Die Lieben von On*One gerne mal etwas verstrahlt sind und meine Frau hat sich schon gewundert warum das Planet X Paket so klein war. Bestellt hab ich ne weisse Plastegabel........und was bekomm ich







Naja.....jetzt mal Spaß beiseite  ....... Lieferung alles prima  ......... Gewicht inkl. Expander 639 Gramm, was so ziemlich genau die Hälfte der Stahlgabel entspricht. Somit wiegt mein Fatty jetzt 16,6 Kilo mit 2x10 und KS-Stütze. Das Weiß der Gabel ist ein wenig ääh 'weisser' als das des Rahmens aber das stört nicht weiter und wird nach der ersten Ausfahrt sowieso angepasst sein. Im Gegensatz zur Carbongabel an meinem Scandal ließ sich der Gabelschaft etwas  zeit- und kraftaufwändiger kürzen. Irgendwie muss ich mich auch vermessen haben, denn ich wollte den Schaft 1cm kürzer. Das werd' ich nachholen wenn ich wieder Kräfte gesammelt hab.
Hier mal noch 2 Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (22. Mai 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Hast du genug Spacer ÜBER dem Vorbau? Bei meinem Expander hat's ca. 2cm gebraucht, bis der Steuersatz spielfrei war.



Über dem Vorbau hab ich keine Spacer.
(Ich bin doch kein Rennradler  )
Die Spacer staple ich alle darunter.

Ich dachte auch dass ich den Expander erst hinterher fest knalle wenn der Steuersatz
eingestellt ist, da der Vorbei bei gespreitztem Expander zu fest sitzt um einstellen
zu können.
Ist natürlich quatsch. Man zieht so beim Kapperlanziehen den Expander raus und beim
wieder Lösen schraubt man die Schraube des Expanders heraus und der Rest fällt ins
Schaftrohr 
Man muss aber schauen dass der Vorbau weit genug über den Expander rausschaut,
sonst kann man den Vorbau nicht übers Kapperl herunterziehen weil er am Expander
ansteht.





Fabeymer schrieb:


> Und zum Gewicht: Das finde ich echt krass, wie kommt das denn zustande? Mein Krampus wiegt mit Carbongabel, Carbonlenker und auch sonst nicht unbedingt schweren Teilen (ok, noch inkl. GD-Stütze) laut Parktool-Waage 13,9 kg.



Weiss nicht,
ein Beargrease ist sicher leichter. Aber für ein On One .... find ich's ok.
Schliesslich hab ich mal mit fast 17 kg angefangen.





Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Naja, mit Carbongabel, ohne Variostütze und mit Einfach-Kettenblatt ohne Umwerfer sind 14,6 nicht so abwegig... Mein Mukluk wiegt mit Lev, Stahlgabel und 4,8er und 4,6er Reifen aktuell 15,2kg. Einfachkettenblatt und leichte Pedale sind der einzige Leichtbau bisher.



Ich konnte es noch nicht fahren aber ich hab schon ein bisschen Angst dass
bei dem Gewichtsverlusst kein Fettbikefeeling mehr aufkommt, oder dass es
im Sturm mal weggeweht wird falls ich irgendwann auch noch meine
Felgen löchere.

Ich könnte für die Schwungmasse aber zur Not die originalen Schläuche
wieder einbauen.


----------



## Optimizer (22. Mai 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Über dem Vorbau hab ich keine Spacer.
> (Ich bin doch kein Rennradler  )
> Die Spacer staple ich alle darunter.





zoomer schrieb:


> Man muss aber schauen dass der Vorbau weit genug über den Expander rausschaut,
> sonst kann man den Vorbau nicht übers Kapperl herunterziehen weil er am Expander
> ansteht.


 
Da die Gabel nen Carbonschaft hat, *muss* der Expander relativ mittig auf Höhe des Vorbaus sitzen. Wenn du das nicht machst und den Vorbau gut fest klemmst, tut das dem Carbonschaft nicht gut. Das sollte auch alles so in der Montageanleitung vom Expander drin stehen.
Aus dieser Art der Montage ergibt sich zwangsläuft, dass der Vorbau eben nicht viel über dem Expander rausschaut und daher oben ein Spacer drauf sollte!!!


----------



## stuhli (22. Mai 2014)

Wenn denn nur ein Montageanleitung dabei gewesen wäre......

Es ist, wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, besser für den Schaft, wenn der Vorbau diesen in seiner kompletten Höhe umschliesst. Deshalb nehm ich von den 3 Spacern besser einen raus und setz ihn oben drauf. Korrekt ?

Edit: (ist auch auf Deinen Bilder gut zu erkennen)


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. Mai 2014)

Glückwunsch an die neuen Carbongabelbesitzer! Kommt einfach besser mit dem Übergang und den kräftigen Beinen. 



zoomer schrieb:


> Ich konnte es noch nicht fahren aber ich hab schon ein bisschen Angst dass
> bei dem Gewichtsverlusst kein Fettbikefeeling mehr aufkommt, oder dass es
> im Sturm mal weggeweht wird falls ich irgendwann auch noch meine
> Felgen löchere.
> ...



Für diesen Fall hänge ich mir ganz gern mal ein 3kg-Zelt an den Lenker...







Richtiger Spaß kommt auf, wenn auf dem Weg vor einem plötzlich eine Blindschleiche ihr Sonnenbad nimmt und man mitsamt der 6kg Fracht einen Bunny Hop drüber machen darf. Gerade nochmal gut gegangen.


----------



## zoomer (22. Mai 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Da die Gabel nen Carbonschaft hat, *muss* der Expander relativ mittig auf Höhe des Vorbaus sitzen. Wenn du das nicht machst und den Vorbau gut fest klemmst, tut das dem Carbonschaft nicht gut. Das sollte auch alles so in der Montageanleitung vom Expander drin stehen.
> Aus dieser Art der Montage ergibt sich zwangsläuft, dass der Vorbau eben nicht viel über dem Expander rausschaut und daher oben ein Spacer drauf sollte!!!



Klingt logisch.
Hättest Du mir aber vorher sagen müssen, jetzt ist der Schaft abgelängt 

Nein, da war keine Anleitung dabei und auch bei On One keinerlei Info dazu.
Hatte nur wegen des Drehmoments etwas rumgegoogelt.
Mit Spacer oben finde ich es ehrlich gesagt auch etwas unschön 
Ich überleg's mir.

Die Gabel hat auch gleich mal beim ersten Schauen ob sich die Zinken
beim Bremsen biegen ordentlich geknaxt, denke aber eher an den
geschlitzten Konus. Werd's mir noch mal anschauen.


----------



## stuhli (22. Mai 2014)

Hat jemand noch ein original Komplettvorderrad von einem On*One Fatty ?
Hab ja jetzt eine Stahlgabel über und ein fettes Vorderrad stell ich mir in meinem Inbred, wenn auch nur Arbeitswegerad, lustig vor.


----------



## zoomer (22. Mai 2014)

Die Gabel hat sich jedenfalls bewährt ....

Die Balance taugt mir.


----------



## mikeonbike (22. Mai 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Hast du genug Spacer ÜBER dem Vorbau? Bei meinem Expander hat's ca. 2cm gebraucht, bis der Steuersatz spielfrei war.
> 
> Und zum Gewicht: Das finde ich echt krass, wie kommt das denn zustande? Mein Krampus wiegt mit Carbongabel, Carbonlenker und auch sonst nicht unbedingt schweren Teilen (ok, noch inkl. GD-Stütze) laut Parktool-Waage 13,9 kg.



da hast du dich verwogen... meins in s liegt mit der standardgabel bei 13,25 kg...


----------



## paburk (23. Mai 2014)

Ich bin gemäss Lieferstatus auch dabei. Rahmengrösse L bei 183/86.


----------



## BigJohn (24. Mai 2014)

Gibts eigentlich noch Probleme mit losen Schnellspannern? Habt ihr mal die Hohlachsen kontrolliert?
http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/one-fatty-front-wheel-retention-914639.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titzy (24. Mai 2014)

Mmh, also inzwischen kenn ich das Problemchen auch, oder denke zumindest das zu kennen.
Allerdings ists nicht bei mir vorne kritisch, da passt das bisher immer.

Dafür hatte ich in Riva hinten mal ein komisches Verhalten registriert, das sich die Achse trotz voller Spannung der Schnellspanner verschoben hatte. Das Ausfallende auf der Antriebsseite sieht auch schon etwas "abgelutscht" aus, kann möglich sein das das schon vorher 1-2 Mal passiert ist. Die Hope Schnellspanner stehen auch erstmal auf dem Anschaffungsplan.
Aber ich werd jetzt auch mal die Achslängen überprüfen.

Mal schauen wie sich das damit verhält.


----------



## zoomer (24. Mai 2014)

Ich hab die Auflagen etwas angeraut und verwende Carbonpaste.
Bei mir hält es inzwischen zuverlässig.


----------



## titzy (24. Mai 2014)

Danke für den Tip, wrd ich mal ausprobieren obs bei mir auch hilf.
Angeraut hast du doch bestimmt mit normalem Sandpapier.


----------



## oli_muenchen (29. Mai 2014)

Die Gabel gefällt mir. Das Rad sieht deutlich stimmiger aus. Auch mit dem 29er LRS


----------



## Olca (30. Mai 2014)

Hi,
passt eigentlich die Bluto ins on One ohne am Unterrohr anzuschlagen und die Geo zu sehr zu versauen ?

Ich hatte die Jungs in uk mal angeschrieben , aber noch keine Antwort bekomme...

Gruß Olli


----------



## criscross (30. Mai 2014)

Olca schrieb:


> Hi,
> passt eigentlich die Bluto ins on One ohne am Unterrohr anzuschlagen und die Geo zu sehr zu versauen ?
> 
> Ich hatte die Jungs in uk mal angeschrieben , aber noch keine Antwort bekomme...
> ...



würd mich auch mal interessieren, 
bevor ich nen neues Vorderrad einspeichen lasse....


----------



## Der Kokopelli (30. Mai 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> bevor ich nen neues Vorderrad einspeichen lasse....


Vor allem: mit welcher Vorderrad-Nabe? So viele 150er sind ja aktuell noch nicht erhältlich. 
Aber bald rollen ja die ersten Blutos zu den Händlern, dann wird es sicher jemand ausprobieren...


----------



## Bumble (30. Mai 2014)

Olca schrieb:


> Hi,
> passt eigentlich die Bluto ins on One ohne am Unterrohr anzuschlagen und die Geo zu sehr zu versauen ?
> 
> Ich hatte die Jungs in uk mal angeschrieben , aber noch keine Antwort bekomme...
> ...


Da die Bluto ne tapered Gabel ist und du dadurch unten nen EC-Steuersatz brauchst (außer du fährst so ne spezial-Lösung wie ich) und die Einbauhöhe relativ niedrig ist, würde ich zu 99,99% sagen, dass das ziemlich gut passen müsste ohne mir die Gabel vor Ort angeschaut zu haben


----------



## ColdBlood (30. Mai 2014)

Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt die dauernde jammerei wegen der Gabel die am Unterrohr anschlagen soll nicht ... wofür gibt es Möglichkeiten nen BlockLock steuersatz zu nutzen bzw was spricht dagegen? 

und da mit dem fatty eh keiner Dirt etc fahren wird wo es bar-spins gibt ist es auch nicht notwendig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (30. Mai 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Da die Bluto ne tapered Gabel ist und du dadurch unten nen EC-Steuersatz brauchst (außer du fährst so ne spezial-Lösung wie ich) und die Einbauhöhe relativ niedrig ist, würde ich zu 99,99% sagen, dass das ziemlich gut passen müsste ohne mir die Gabel vor Ort angeschaut zu haben



ist da nicht schon ein " EC Steuersatz " drin ? 
ich fahre ja die  Salsa Gabel im Fatty und da brauchte ich auch extra noch son anderen, dicken Konusring


----------



## Bumble (30. Mai 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> ist da nicht schon ein " EC Steuersatz " drin ?
> ich fahre ja die  Salsa Gabel im Fatty und da brauchte ich auch extra noch son anderen, dicken Konusring


wenn man nur den Rahmen kauft ist da kein steuersatz drin....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Mai 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> ist da nicht schon ein " EC Steuersatz " drin ?
> ich fahre ja die  Salsa Gabel im Fatty und da brauchte ich auch extra noch son anderen, dicken Konusring


Jup! Du hast einen EC unten (smoothie mixer)


----------



## ai-11 (30. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute, ich bin neu hier und vielleicht wurde das ja auch schon diskutiert! Aber ich hab da mal ne Frage!! Ich habe jetzt die Carbongabel fürs Fatty und den Expander, allerdings hab ich keinen Plan wie ich den untersten Ring vom Smoothie Mixer Steuersatz auf die Gabel bekomme, oder brauche ich etwa einen anderen Steuersatz?


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
du schlitzt den Konus mit einer feinen Säge und entgratest ihn dann mit einer Feile.
Anschließend einfach aufstecken, fertig.


----------



## zoomer (30. Mai 2014)

Der Konus gibt aber trotz Schlitz nicht viel nach.
Ich musste meinen auch ganz normal mit dem Aufschlagewerkzeug
(zur Not passendes Rohr, zur grossen Not ohne zu verkanten mit
Hammer und breitem Schraubenzieher rundum draufklöpfeln),
drauf klopfen.

Ging nur ein klein wenig leichter dank Schlitz.


Übrigens, nachdem mich das ganze Forum geschimpft hat hab ich
nun auch einen 1 cm Spacer über dem Vorbau angebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ai-11 (30. Mai 2014)

Danke! Hat alles perfekt geklappt!!!!!!


----------



## stuhli (30. Mai 2014)

Ich hab den Konus ohne zu schlitzen drauf gemacht. Bissel Fett auf den Schaft und dann ganz vorsichtig rundherum mit nem Hammer und einem Tuch dazwischen draufgeklöppelt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Mai 2014)




----------



## stuhli (2. Juni 2014)

Gabel hält.....ABER..................hätte hätte Fahrradkette. Hab mal wieder eine gesprengt. Die neue kette hab ich diesmal gleich richtig abgelängt. Da war wohl der fehler warum es mir die alte zerstört hat. Musste blöderweise zweimal 'nachbessern' und die genieteten stellen gingen auf.
Bei der Montage der neuen Kette fiel mir auf dass diese beim schalten zwischen 3. und 4. Ritzel von unten ab und an leicht Kontakt zum Zee-Schaltwerk hat und zwar hinten an dem Arm. Kann da auch mal ein Bild machen wenns hilft.
Wie ist das bei Euch ?


----------



## zoomer (2. Juni 2014)

Ja bitte - ein Bild ...


----------



## stuhli (2. Juni 2014)

Hab mal rot umrandet.....Ab und an hat die Kette hier Kontakt beim Schaltvorgang.


----------



## softlurch (3. Juni 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> Hab mal rot umrandet.....Ab und an hat die Kette hier Kontakt beim Schaltvorgang.


Kann es sein, dass das Schaltwerk nicht richtig montiert ist? Damit ich bei mir senkrecht auf die beiden Begrenzungsschrauben schauen kann, muß ich nahezu parallel zum Boden von hinten auf das Schaltwerk schauen. Sprich, dein Schaltwerk scheint um 90º im Uhrzeigersinn verdreht zu sein? 

Bei mir jedenfalls schleift nix beim Schalten.


----------



## stuhli (3. Juni 2014)

Hab das so eingebaut wie in der Beschreibung und wie ich das auch bei anderen Schaltwerken gemacht habe.
War heute unterwegs und hab gemerkt dass ich die Zugspannung wohl verändern muss.
Wenn ich wieder trockengelegt bin und das Rad geputzt hab, schau ich mir das alles nochmal an. Zugspannung und die einzelnen Einstellschraube....da justiere ich mal und schau mir auch das Schaltauge an sowie auch nochmal die genaue Position.


----------



## zoomer (3. Juni 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> Zugspannung und die einzelnen Einstellschraube....da justiere ich mal und schau mir auch das Schaltauge an sowie auch nochmal die genaue Position.



Die einzelne Schraube für den Abstand Rolle/Ritzel hätte ich auch gedacht.
Schaut aber schon komisch aus ....


Hab leider kein Zee Schaltwerk und bei meinem XT+ sind da gefühlte 4 cm Luft.


----------



## stuhli (4. Juni 2014)

Heute Abend dann noch mehr Bilder....auch von der Seite, damit man die genaue Position besser sieht. Auf dem obigen Bild ists evtl. auch ein bissl schräg aufgenommen. Hab bis jetzt die dritte Kette drauf, wobei ich mir bei der zweiten selbst die Schuld gebe, weil ich da wohl zweimal zuviel dran rumgenietet hab. Diesmal hab ichs so gemacht wie man es korrekterweise tun soll.
Ablängen - die Niete rein - fertisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (4. Juni 2014)

Ich habe eigentlich an allen Ketten Kettenschlösser von SRAM oder Wippermann.
Bisher hatte ich nie einen Ausfall und es ist einfach viel komfortabler.
Wenn sich mal eins gelängt oder verschlissen hat merkt man das am überspringen
der Kette 


Ich hab es mal geschafft ein Schaltwerk falsch anzuschrauben, dass die Nase
am Schaltwerk und die am Schaltauge im falschen Winkel eingriffen.
Ich meine mich aber zu erinnern dass das sofort auffällt wenn man die
Kette einfädeln will.


----------



## corra (4. Juni 2014)

kann mir mal eben einer sagen ob die 4,8er reifen mit der originalen felge ins fatty passen ? ich kan bfl und bud recht güsnstig bekommen


----------



## zoomer (4. Juni 2014)

Ich glaube es gab ein Foto auf mtbr.
Aber viel Luft kann dann nicht mehr sein.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (4. Juni 2014)

Der @Bumble hat den Big Fat Larry hinten sogar auf Clownshoe im Fatty, Bud ist ein Vorderreifen, den würde ich mir hinten nicht draufmachen.


----------



## corra (4. Juni 2014)

also passt bei der 70er felge meint ihr dann werde ich mir nen satz besorgen 

der bud hat aber eine schöne mittelstolle ich fahr eh mehr in festem gelände schotter waldweg


----------



## Fabeymer (4. Juni 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Der @Bumble hat den Big Fat Larry hinten sogar auf Clownshoe im Fatty, Bud ist ein Vorderreifen, den würde ich mir hinten nicht draufmachen.



Das würde ich nicht sagen. Die Kombi Bud/Bud ist eigentlich recht gebräuchlich, wenn man auch in gemäßigtem Gelände richtig fett unterwegs sein möchte. Bud/Lou ist wohl wirklich nur für Schnee und richtig fiesen Matsch zu empfehlen, da der Rollwiderstand vom Lou als Hinterreifen auf "normalen" Trails zu hoch ist.


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. Juni 2014)

Bis auf einen besseren Seitenhalt sehe ich keinen Vorteil des Bud am Heck. Besonders auf gemäßigten Wegen ist der BFL die bessere Wahl.
Du erkaufst dir sonst einen höheren Rollwiderstand ohne irgendwelche nennenswerten Vorteile.


----------



## stuhli (4. Juni 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich habe eigentlich an allen Ketten Kettenschlösser von SRAM oder Wippermann.
> Bisher hatte ich nie einen Ausfall und es ist einfach viel komfortabler.
> Wenn sich mal eins gelängt oder verschlissen hat merkt man das am überspringen
> der Kette
> ...


 
Dort wo die Kette mit dem Shimano-Nietstift zusammengemacht wird geht die kette auch nicht auseinander...natürlich immer dort wo ich dran rumgefummelt hab. Dass ich das Schaltwerk falsch drangemacht, kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen.....überprüf' ich aber heute Abend logischerweise alles nochmal.


@corra ..... hast ja schon PN, aber wenn der Bud passt und Du nen zweiten günstig bekommst bin ich dabei


----------



## Bumble (4. Juni 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> ..Bud ist ein Vorderreifen, den würde ich mir hinten nicht draufmachen.


 
Aber nicht bei ernsthaftem Traileinsatz, zumindest schaut er mir nicht danach aus. 

Oder spendet mir jemand mal nen Bud zum testen ?  Vielleicht tun wir dem Guten ja völlig Unrecht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (4. Juni 2014)

Für uns ist der sowieso nix. Aber wir sind ja auch nicht repräsentativ... Aber konzipiert wurde er doch wohl als Vorderreifen, oder nicht?
Hat nicht der @Vighor noch einen übrig, den könnte er ja nach HD zum testen mitbringen


----------



## Der Kokopelli (4. Juni 2014)

Vorderreifen, sagt jedenfalls Surly, und die müssen es doch wissen, oder?




Quelle: http://surlybikes.com/parts/wheels/bud_4point8


----------



## BigJohn (4. Juni 2014)

DIe sagen auch der Lou ist ein Hinterreifen und wo fahrt ihr den?


----------



## stuhli (4. Juni 2014)

Abbitte in Sachen Schaltung 
Beim letzten Kettenriss ist tatsächlich das Schaltwerk ein Stück mitgegangen und ich Dösbaddel glotz 3mal hin und sehs nicht. 
Jetzt funzt alles wieder.


Und was die Reifen angeht....welcher ist den nun der Beste für vorne, wenn man nicht gerade Bumblemässig unterwegs ist?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (4. Juni 2014)

Korrekt. Wir zweckentfremden ihn, weil uns ein spezieller Vorderreifen nicht genug Grip und Bremsleistung bietet. Ich würde den Lou ja auch hinten fahren, wenn er denn mit genug Spielraum reinpassen würde.
Den Umkehrschluss kann ich mir auch vorstellen für Fahren im softeren Gelände, aber dann kann man lieber gleich den BFL nehmen, der rollt besser.


----------



## Bumble (4. Juni 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Vorderreifen, sagt jedenfalls Surly, und die müssen es doch wissen, oder?



Du meinst so in der Art wie sie es verstehen stabile Rahmen zu konstruieren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (4. Juni 2014)

Für die, die wegen der Bluto schon in den Startlöchern stehen:






(Quelle: mtbr)


----------



## zoomer (4. Juni 2014)

Gibt's die auch in Pearl White ?


----------



## criscross (4. Juni 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> Und was die Reifen angeht....welcher ist den nun der Beste für vorne, wenn man nicht gerade Bumblemässig unterwegs ist?



für mich ist der Nate der perfekte Vorderreifen,  zumindest von den 3 die ich bis jetzt gefahren habe,
der On One war der schlimmste vom selfsteering, gefolgt vom Knard, wobei der schon etwas weniger Eigenleben hatte.
Ich fahr z.Z. vorne  Nate und hinten den Knard, für mich die top kombi für schnelle aber halbwegs trockene Trails


----------



## Der Kokopelli (4. Juni 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Gibt's die auch in Pearl White ?



Nur als OEM
OK ob das Pearl ist WEISS ich nicht


----------



## Fabeymer (4. Juni 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> Und was die Reifen angeht....welcher ist den nun der Beste für vorne, wenn man nicht gerade Bumblemässig unterwegs ist?



Nachdem ich nicht so der Steil- und Stolperbiker bin, finde ich den Bud für mich top. Ich mag den Seitenhalt und die damit verbundene Spurstabilität. 

Den Knard kenne ich nur in 29*3 und aus dem Traileinsatz, halte ihn aber für einen Reifen, dem häufig ein wenig Unrecht getan wird. Bisher konnte ich mich noch nie beklagen...klar, der Reifen setzt sich etwas schneller zu und kommt im Nassen schneller an seine Grenzen, aber bisher wurde das nie auch nur im Ansatz problematisch. Gerade am Sonntag fand ich es toll, so richtig das Gas stehen und den Knard machen zu lassen, obwohl die Trails noch recht feucht und stellenweise auch richtig nass waren. Enttäuscht wurde ich nicht...


----------



## BigJohn (4. Juni 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Für die, die wegen der Bluto schon in den Startlöchern stehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hauptsache eine Federgabel und dann einen Straßenreifen dazu. Aber es ist natürlich schön zu sehen, dass so viel Platz bleibt.


----------



## scylla (4. Juni 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Für die, die wegen der Bluto schon in den Startlöchern stehen:
> (Quelle: mtbr)



Hättest du jetzt nicht sagen können, dass das nie und nimmer passen kann mit der Bluto, und dass die sowieso der letzte Dreck ist (von wegen unsteif, keine Dämpfung, etc)? 
Immer diese Versuchungen. Mein Fatty wird am Ende noch ganz verweichlicht


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. Juni 2014)

Vergebt mir! 

Jonas, der Aufbau ist echt eine Katastrophe, weswegen ich auch nur den Rohbau hier gepostet habe.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (5. Juni 2014)

Flo, macht nix, das ist Fatbike-Supermoto, der neue Hype innerhalb des fetten Hypes. Ich mach mir jetzt auch Straßenreifen drauf!!!!


----------



## Optimizer (5. Juni 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Hättest du jetzt nicht sagen können, dass das nie und nimmer passen kann mit der Bluto, und dass die sowieso der letzte Dreck ist (von wegen unsteif, keine Dämpfung, etc)?
> Immer diese Versuchungen. Mein Fatty wird am Ende noch ganz verweichlicht


 Kauf dir keine Bluto, die passt farblich nicht zu deinem Fatty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vighor (5. Juni 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Kauf dir keine Bluto, die passt farblich nicht zu deinem Fatty!


Das kann man aber mit ner Dose schnell anpassen


----------



## scylla (5. Juni 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Kauf dir keine Bluto, die passt farblich nicht zu deinem Fatty!


 
Danke  endlich mal ein vernünftiges Gegenargument


----------



## MossAndrew (7. Juni 2014)

Hallo, kann mir jemand von euch sagen, ob die Bluto in ein Specialized Fatboy passen würde? Umspeichen auf die 150 mm Nabe versteht sich von selbst. Geht eher um Geo und Steuersatz?!?


----------



## letoo (7. Juni 2014)

Hallo, kann mir jemand von euch sagen, ob die Bluto in ein Specialized Fatboy passen würde? Umspeichen auf die 150 mm Nabe versteht sich von selbst. Geht eher um Geo und Steuersatz?

Habe mal gelesen das die FATBOY Geo auf dem
Crave 29" basiert und das gibt`s auch mit 100mm


----------



## MossAndrew (7. Juni 2014)

Habe gerade ein Video im Netz gefunden, dazu einen Bericht mit Antwort von Specialized. Das Fatboy ist definitiv mit der Bluto getestet worden und zugelassen. 

Sehr GEIL !!! Dann steht dem Umbau ja nichts im Wege


----------



## letoo (7. Juni 2014)

Habe gerade ein Video im Netz gefunden, dazu einen Bericht mit Antwort von Specialized. Das Fatboy ist definitiv mit der Bluto getestet worden und zugelassen.

Sehr GEIL !!! Dann steht dem Umbau ja nichts im Wege 

Schade nur dass die OPTIK  leidet.die Carbon ist schon voll  FAT,die dünnen Bluto Röhrchen ,hmmmmm aber iss schon geil,


----------



## corra (7. Juni 2014)

hätten die das ding auf basis der totem mit 40er rohren gebaut währe sie göttlich


----------



## MossAndrew (7. Juni 2014)

corra schrieb:


> hätten die das ding auf basis der totem mit 40er rohren gebaut währe sie göttlich



Das stimmt wohl. Die 32 er Rohre im Vergleich mit den dicken Reifen wirken etwas verloren, aber anscheinend reicht es aus ;-)


----------



## letoo (7. Juni 2014)

also


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hean (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo miteinander,

mir sind gestern zwei Speichen am Hinterrrad meines Fatty gerissen, weiß einer was da original verbaut ist?

Ich habe 265mm länge und durchgängig 2mm gemessen. Kann das einer bestätigen?

Danke

André


----------



## titzy (11. Juni 2014)

@zoomer war so freundlich und hat das vor geraumer Zeit schon einmal bestätigt.
Nachgemessen habe ich jetzt aber nicht extra...


----------



## oli_muenchen (11. Juni 2014)

hean schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> mir sind gestern zwei Speichen am Hinterrrad meines Fatty gerissen, weiß einer was da original verbaut ist?


Wie hast Du das denn geschafft?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Juni 2014)

Durch die in Serie miese Speichenspannung vielleicht....


----------



## zoomer (11. Juni 2014)

Die Fatty Hinterräder sind sehr spannungsunterschiedlich aufgebaut,
die Speichen auch nicht von DT oder Sapim.

Ich nehme an deshalb haben sich welche gelockert und bekamen dadurch
Lastspitzen bis sie nachgaben.

(Mein Vorderrad war sehr streng gespannt, aber relativ gleichmässig
aufgebaut, das sollte auch im Auslieferungszustand länger halten)


Edith :

Ich habe meine gleich am Anfang abgedrückt, nachzentriert und gleichmässig
gespannt. Der Rundlauf ist immer noch der selbe wie am Anfang.

Die Erfahrung hatte ich auch mit allen anderen LRS gemacht die ich
nachgearbeitet oder aufgebaut habe.
Auch die Räder von Felix, mit individuell sinnvollen Komponenten und
penibelster gleichmässiger Speichenspannung halten einfach ewig.


Also, lieber weniger Bling Bling und dafür mehr edles Handwerk.


----------



## aemkei77 (12. Juni 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich habe meine gleich am Anfang abgedrückt, nachzentriert und gleichmässig
> gespannt. Der Rundlauf ist immer noch der selbe wie am Anfang.



Ich auch, meine sind auch noch gut in Schuß. 
Die Arbeit macht den Hauptunterschied in der Haltbarkeit, das Material vorallem im Gewicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SprungMonkey (13. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

an die Leute die die On One Carbon Fatty eingebaut haben.

Habt ihr einen neuen Kabelkonus verwendet oder habt ihr den von der Standard Fatty Gabel abgeschlagen und den benutzt ?
Denke den Konus müsste man schon ohne Große Probleme abbekommen.

... würde mich interessieren was ihr gemacht habt.

... am Sonntag das erste Mal mit dem neuen Fatty gefahren … sehr cool 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## oli_muenchen (13. Juni 2014)

Ich hab den Standardkonus genommen. Er geht leichter von der Stahlgabel runter als auf die Carbongabeel drauf.


----------



## stuhli (13. Juni 2014)

Da widerspreche ich mal , denn er geht genauso leicht drauf. Einfach den schaft mit ein bissl fett eingeschmiert und den Konus mit nem Hämmerchen rundrum vorsichtig draufgeklöppelt - ging sogar ohne den konus zu schlitzen recht einfach. Lappen und den Konus hilft noch gegen Kratzer.

Noch besser ists wenn man ein langes Rohr zu Verfügung hat, das über den Schaft geht, dann kann man den konus wirklich schön gleichmässig gerade darufklopfen. Halt nicht draufhaun wies Viech.


----------



## wartool (13. Juni 2014)

Sollte man nicht Konen, die auf Karbonschäfte kommen generell schlitzen?  Ich hab da sowas im Hinterkopf...


----------



## zoomer (13. Juni 2014)

Ich denke Schlitzen für Carbon kann nie Schaden.

Ich denke aber das hilft nur bei normalen Konen.
Aber so ein 1,5 auf 1,125 Adapterkonus hat so viel Fläche, da biegt
sich nicht viel auf. Wahrscheinlich gibt das ausreiben mit ScotchBrite
mehr Durchmesser frei 


Aber ja,
hier auch den Standardkonus vorsichtig rundum herunter geklöppelt,
(Bei On One waren die Konen ja eh aus)
steht ja genug über, ging einfach.
Danach geschlitzt und mit einem speziellen Aufschlagwerkzeug (Rohr)
und viel Teflonfett wieder auf den Carbonschaft geklöppelt.
Ging dann auch mit wenigen herzhaften Rohrhüben.
In dem Bewegungsablauf sind Männer ja meist geübt.


----------



## scylla (13. Juni 2014)

Bei meiner Carbongabel ging es schon mit einem geschlitzten Konus ziemlich herb. Da ich mich nicht getraut habe, doll drauf zu hauen, hab ich beim "Klöppeln" mit einem flachen Schraubenzieher den Konus ein wenig auseinander gespreizt. Ohne Schlitz hätte ich Angst, dass der nie wieder runter geht.


----------



## zoomer (13. Juni 2014)

Du hast auch eine Carbongabel dran !?

Ich dachte Du wartest noch auf eine purpurne Federgabel.
Wo gibt's denn Bilder der aktuellen Ausbaustufe ?


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. Juni 2014)

Scylla war doch die erste, die gezeigt hat, dass der Lou durch die Gabel passt.


----------



## zoomer (13. Juni 2014)

Aber der Rahmen wurde doch gepulvert (?)

Das macht man mit Carbongabeln nicht, oder ?


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. Juni 2014)

Richtig, das sollte man unterlassen, weswegen ihre ja auch schwarz ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (13. Juni 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> weswegen ihre ja auch schwarz ist.



Oh !

Das geht ja mal gar nicht ....


----------



## scylla (13. Juni 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Du hast auch eine Carbongabel dran !?
> 
> Ich dachte Du wartest noch auf eine purpurne Federgabel.
> Wo gibt's denn Bilder der aktuellen Ausbaustufe ?



Hab ich schon ewig, sogar mit dem Lou drin  (FlowinFlo hat besser aufgepasst )
Ich hab auch irgendwo mal "Standbilder" gepostet, nur leider find ich die nimmer (war in einem Anhang). Daher musst du jetzt mal mit einem alten Äkschnbild aus meinem Fotoalbum vorlieb nehmen:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1581450
Der Rahmen ist gepulvert, die Gabel ist immer noch schwarz und bleibt es auch.


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. Juni 2014)

Da helf ich kurz aus:



scylla schrieb:


> ein Fatty steht im Walde… ähm... im Salatbeet
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 278362 Anhang anzeigen 278363 Anhang anzeigen 278364
> 
> Das Felgenband hinten wird noch grün, bin aber aktuell wie immer zu faul . Beim nächsten Platten dann...


----------



## zoomer (13. Juni 2014)

Die macht was mit, die Gabel .....


Aber das schreit doch gerade danach dass die Gabel entweder das Orangegelb vom
Shirt oder das Bordeauxrot der Hose übernimmt ....
Das Felgenband (hinten) ist auch ein bisschen monoton ....


Aber danke für's Äktschnbild, jetzt bin ich auf dem neuesten Stand.


----------



## zoomer (13. Juni 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Da helf ich kurz aus:



Jetzt hab ich 'nen Farbflash


----------



## SprungMonkey (13. Juni 2014)

Wegen dem Gabelkonus ... Danke an alle für die Infos.

Denke werden den Standard nehmen … wie zoomer geschrieben hat … die neuen sind eh aus.


----------



## titzy (13. Juni 2014)

Das Fatty wurde heute mal einer kleinen Diät unterzogen.
Lenker, Griffe + Flaschenhalter getauscht, und die neuen Laufräder Fattykompatibel gemacht.

Aktuelle Ausbaustufe:










Der Vergleich mit 2 normalen Körperwaagen hat irgendwas um die 13,x kg ergeben. 
Habs extra 3-4 mal probiert, weil ich das nicht so wirklich glauben kann.

Werde das wohl nächste Woche in Berlin unbedingt mal richtig nachwiegen müssen, damit Gewissheit herrscht.

Morgen erfolgt dann der ultimative Härtetest auf dem Stoneman Miriquidi
Bin schon richtig gespannt drauf.


----------



## SprungMonkey (13. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

ich meine ich hab’s hier schon mal gelesen ... Frage aber noch mal ... wer kann mir einen Tipp geben wie ich die On-One Floater ohne einen Höhenschlag montiere ... dass das schwierig ist meine ich gelesen zu haben ... bekomme eine Föhn, bekomme es nicht hin 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## criscross (13. Juni 2014)

SprungMonkey schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich meine ich hab’s hier schon mal gelesen ... Frage aber noch mal ... wer kann mir einen Tipp geben wie ich die On-One Floater ohne einen Höhenschlag montiere ... dass das schwierig ist meine ich gelesen zu haben ... bekomme eine Föhn, bekomme es nicht hin
> 
> ...



am besten im liegen montieren, 
auf einen Eimer legen oder so ..... und die Flanken nen bissle mit Spüliwasser einschmieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titzy (13. Juni 2014)

@SprungMonkey Ich montiere inzwischen meine Fatty Reifen immer in der waagerechten.
Das Laufrad dazu einfach auf nen Eimer legen.
Was auch noch hilfreich ist, ist die Flanken wo der Reifen an der Felge haftet mit Fitwasser einzuschmieren, damit der sich besser gerade zieht beim aufpumpen.
Dann natürlich auch immer erst mal auf 2+ bar aufpumpen, 5 Minuten warten bis sich alles setzt und wieder auf den gewünschten Druck ablassen.
Damit laufen die bei mir in der Regel halbwegs rund, je nach dem wie viel Schlag die Felge oder der Gummi vom Reifen schon weg hat.


----------



## aemkei77 (13. Juni 2014)

SprungMonkey schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich meine ich hab’s hier schon mal gelesen ... Frage aber noch mal ... wer kann mir einen Tipp geben wie ich die On-One Floater ohne einen Höhenschlag montiere ... dass das schwierig ist meine ich gelesen zu haben ... bekomme eine Föhn, bekomme es nicht hin
> 
> ...




Schwalbe Reifenmontagezeugs und gute 2 Bar, dann ploppt's
Alternative Spüli (+ gute 2 Bar)


----------



## stuhli (13. Juni 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> Das Fatty wurde heute mal einer kleinen Diät unterzogen.
> Lenker, Griffe + Flaschenhalter getauscht, und die neuen Laufräder Fattykompatibel gemacht.
> 
> Aktuelle Ausbaustufe:
> ...



Warum wiegt mein Bock gut 3 Kilo mehr 
Schaut gut aus mit dem orangenen Band.


----------



## titzy (13. Juni 2014)

Ja mit locker 3 Kilo mehr hab ich mich letzte Woche auch noch hier hoch gequält. 
Optimierungsbedarf (und Ideen) sind auch noch weitere vorhanden, mal sehen wie weit ich das noch treibe.


----------



## stuhli (13. Juni 2014)

Ist der LRS soviel leichter?


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. Juni 2014)

Macht das noch was am Gewicht, wenn du die Griffe richtig herum, also mit den Kanten nach innen montierst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titzy (13. Juni 2014)

Schon, aber es wurden auch noch einige andere Teile getauscht.
Der reine LRS (ohne Felgenband) wiegt ja gerade mal 2088g.
Mein On-One Hinterrad (auch ohne Felgenband) kam da alleine schon auf 1748g. Beim Vorderrad bediene ich mich mal auf Zoomers Angaben mit 1546g. Macht also schon mal ca. 1,1-1,2 kg aus.
Ok, die 2 Felgenbänder pro Rad (110g) sind jetzt zusammen schon schwerer als das rote einzelne Felgenband von On-One (79g), aber das wird noch optimiert!

Letzte Woche dann die neue Stütze mit tune Speedneedle (Leihsattel) drückt die Kombi auch gleich mal um über 300g gegenüber On-One Default.
Der MT Zoom Lenker + Griffe macht noch mal ca. 300 g weniger aus.
Letzte Woche ncoh die 27 tpi Nates gefahren, jetzt den HüDü - macht noch mal ca 1kg aus.
Die XT Kassette + der Toppeak Flaschenhalter sind glaub ich auch noch mal 100g die zusammen kommen.
Es läppert sich also.

Lediglich die neuen Hope Schnellspanner sind 15g schwerer als die on-one Teile. 

Mal schauen, vielleicht stell ich mal bei Gelegenheit noch ne Gewichtstabelle zusammen.


----------



## titzy (13. Juni 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Macht das noch was am Gewicht, wenn du die Griffe richtig herum, also mit den Kanten nach innen montierst?


Sicher nicht, aber ich wollte die so rum haben, damit die Kante, ähnlich wie bei meinen Ergons am Fully, mir ein Feedback geben: da ist der Lenker zu Ende!


----------



## softlurch (13. Juni 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> Das Fatty wurde heute mal einer kleinen Diät unterzogen.
> Lenker, Griffe + Flaschenhalter getauscht, und die neuen Laufräder Fattykompatibel gemacht.
> 
> Aktuelle Ausbaustufe:
> ...


Schöne Laufräder :thumbup:
Das Gewicht passd scho. Meins wiegt mit Stahlgabel auch nur knapp über 14kg (inkl. Dichtmilch). Viel Erfolg!


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Juni 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> da ist der Lenker zu Ende!



Safety first!


----------



## zoomer (14. Juni 2014)

Wenn  das eine Gefahr darstellt ist der Lenker zu schmal


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Juni 2014)

Oder die Bäume stehen im Revier zu eng.


----------



## mete (15. Juni 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> Sicher nicht, aber ich wollte die so rum haben, damit die Kante, ähnlich wie bei meinen Ergons am Fully, mir ein Feedback geben: da ist der Lenker zu Ende!



Die Griffe sind außerdem so richtig montiert...lass' Dich nicht veralbern .


----------



## losbub (16. Juni 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> Schon, aber es wurden auch noch einige andere Teile getauscht.
> Der reine LRS (ohne Felgenband) wiegt ja gerade mal 2088g.
> Mein On-One Hinterrad (auch ohne Felgenband) kam da alleine schon auf 1748g. Beim Vorderrad bediene ich mich mal auf Zoomers Angaben mit 1546g. Macht also schon mal ca. 1,1-1,2 kg aus.
> Ok, die 2 Felgenbänder pro Rad (110g) sind jetzt zusammen schon schwerer als das rote einzelne Felgenband von On-One (79g), aber das wird noch optimiert!
> ...


 

IMHO: Ich würde zuerst mal den "unnötigen Plunder" vom Lenker entfernen, bevor ich mir über ein paar Gramm mehr oder weniger Gedanken mache. Ist das ne Brotzeitdose, ein Mobilphone oder sonst welches Tablett auf dem Lenker. 
Werde ich wohl nie verstehen - sorry aber der "musste" jetzt sein.


----------



## titzy (16. Juni 2014)

Kann man ruhig als Brotzeitdose benennen. 
Das Teil zeigt mir immer schön den Weg zur nächsten Brotzeit*stelle*, neudeutsch heißts glaub ich Navi.
Im Tourmodus wird das Teil garantiert nicht entfernt, ich will ja schließlich wissen wo ich war und den Weg ggf. auch später mal wieder finden können. Aber sei beruhigt, im Rennen fliegt das Teil natürlich runter. 

Und etwas "Komfort" muss schon sein! Im Golf R32 bauste ja auch nicht unbedingt die Klimaanlage aus, nur damit das Teil leichter und schneller wird. 
Wer schon mal mit mir gefahren ist, weiß auch das es Radgewicht eigentlich auch 2. rangig ist...




zoomer schrieb:


> Ausserdem gibt's jetzt den passenden Fatty Lenker zur Carbongabel.
> In "Hard" oder in "Chewy" !!!
> 
> http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/HBOOKNUCK/on-one-knuckleball-handlebar



Hätten sie die nicht nen Monat eher bringen können.
Farblich würde der ja dann perfekt zum meinem Rad passen, aber nun hab ich schon nen neuen Carbon Lenker. 
Bin auch vom Komfort des Mt Zoom vollends begeistert, leichter ist er ja auch noch als der On-One, wobei das eigentlich nebensächlich wäre.


----------



## Fabeymer (16. Juni 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> Hätten sie die nicht nen Monat eher bringen können.
> Farblich würde der ja dann perfekt zum meinem Rad passen, aber nun hab ich schon nen neuen Carbon Lenker.
> Bin auch vom Komfort des Mt Zoom vollends begeistert, leichter ist er ja auch noch als der On-One, wobei das eigentlich nebensächlich wäre.



Preislich attraktiv und die Idee, den Lenker mit unterschiedlichem Flex anzubieten, finde ich super. Allerdings frage ich mich, warum beim Backsweep meist bei 9° Ende ist. Gerade wenn man Starrbikefahrer als einen Teil der Zielgruppe sieht, dann sollte eigentlich klar sein, dass hier die Entlastung der Handgelenke eine große Rolle spielt. Schade, dass man die Gelegenheit verpasst hat, eine günstige Alternative zum Answer 20/20 auf den Markt zu bringen. In Carbon gibt's da nämlich weit und breit nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (16. Juni 2014)

Ich dachte der hätte 9 Grad nach hinten + 6 Grad nach oben,
das wäre doch ganz ordentlich.

Ich passe gerade meinen Körper an zwei 8 Grad only Syntace
Lenker aus einem Sonderangebot an, nach 2 Jahren geht es fast ...


----------



## wartool (16. Juni 2014)

http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/HBOOOG...il&utm_term=0_561486488b-31635c74a0-272442433

da ist ein neuer mit 25 Grad


----------



## zoomer (16. Juni 2014)

Birkenstocks sind auch gesund - trotzdem verlässt man damit nicht das Haus.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Juni 2014)

...


----------



## stuhli (16. Juni 2014)

wartool schrieb:


> http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/HBOOOG/on-one-og-handlebar?utm_source=The Planet X and On-One Mailing List&utm_campaign=31635c74a0-150614&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_561486488b-31635c74a0-272442433
> 
> da ist ein neuer mit 25 Grad


 
der is was fürs Honzo mit 660m Oberrohrlänge


----------



## wartool (16. Juni 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> der is was fürs Honzo mit 660m Oberrohrlänge



wieso nur dafür? ich lese aus dem Text heraus, dass die Handposition durch die Wahl der Biegungen wieder auf "normalem Niveau" wäre - also von der Weite und Länge (zum Oberrohr).. oder ist mein Englisch so mies?

Zitat:

The forward and backward wiggle keeps your hands in the same position relative to your stem, and doesnt put your hands so far back that your bars...


----------



## stuhli (16. Juni 2014)

Ansich schon richtig so....seh ich auf dem Bild was anderes und mir käme der Lenker zu weit zurück, oder ich müsste nen langen Vorbau fahren was mir nicht gefällt. Mit 610mmOR ist mir das Fatty eh gerade an der grenze von zu kurz.
Fahre derzeit nen 780er (echte 795mm) Syntace 12° und übele ge den zu tauschen gegen einen mit weniger Backsweep.


----------



## paburk (16. Juni 2014)

Mein Fatty wurde endlich geliefert. Fazit: Das ist ja der Brüller! Ich bin entzückt.

Bin froh das L genommen zu haben, ein M wäre mir zu klein (183/86). Nun noch eine Bluto und eine Thudbuster LT Sattelstütze.


----------



## Fettydriver (17. Juni 2014)

paburk schrieb:


> Mein Fatty wurde endlich geliefert. Fazit: Das ist ja der Brüller! Ich bin entzückt.


Genau das ist es ............das gewisse Etwas, viel Spaß und Freude damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titzy (17. Juni 2014)

So, war heut mal beim örtlichen Stadler zum Fatty wiegen.
Als es dran hing, bin ich dann fast aus allen Latschen gekippt: der Personenwaagetest hat ja sogar halbwegs gepasst!

Mit enfernter Brotdose (Hinweis: das Garmintäschchen auf dem Oberrohr = Werkzeugkiste und war leer) 12,92kg!




Da bin ich echt erstaunt, das man das schwere Fatty auch so leicht bekommen kann ...
Dann sollte ich wohl doch langsam mal über Tubeless nachdenken, mit noch etwas Optimierung bekomm ich das Teil womöglich noch leichter als mein Race Alu HT.

Ach und da ich gleich mal im Stadler war, hab ichs mal dem dortigen Dynamics Fatbike gegenüber gestellt.









Ich muss sagen, ich bin etwas "enttäuscht" vom 4,7" Vee SnowShoe was die fatness anbelangt.
Klar ist der dicker als der HüDü beim mir. Ist ja auch kein Kunststück, liegt ja schon allein an der breiteren Felge, aber das Profil beim Vee geht halt echt nich bis zu Flanke, sondern hört schon 5 mm vorher auf. 
Mein Hüdüs sind auf der Marge Lite ja schon fast das Schmalste was geht mit ihren 90mm Breite, da ist der Snowshoe grad mal 10-15 mm breiter. Das schafft man ja sicher auch mit dem Nate auf der Dynamics Felge.

Aber ansonst schauts Bike echt schon ganz brauchbar aus, gerade für den Preis.


----------



## BigJohn (17. Juni 2014)

Da hast du dich aber bislang hinterm Mond versteckt. Der Snowshoe ist eigentlich ein normaler 4.0er, darum kommt demnächst der Snowshoe XL. Und darum ist die Kontur auch etwas verkorkst (da gehört mindestens ein nate rein, ein Lou geht locker durch die Gabel).


----------



## dukestah (17. Juni 2014)

paburk schrieb:


> Mein Fatty wurde endlich geliefert. Fazit: Das ist ja der Brüller! Ich bin entzückt.
> 
> Bin froh das L genommen zu haben, ein M wäre mir zu klein (182/84). Nun noch eine Bluto und eine Thudbuster LT Sattelstütze.



wozu die Thudbuster? wenn man sitzt federn die reifen und wenn man nicht sitzt hat die sattelstütze doch keinen mehrwert?!?


----------



## titzy (17. Juni 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Da hast du dich aber bislang hinterm Mond versteckt.


Das nicht, gelesen hatte ich davon auch schon, aber jetzt hab ich halt mal im direkten Vergleich zum Fatty gehabt. Deswegen wollt ich das gleich mal fotodokumentarisch festhalten (auch wenn das nur miese Handybilder geworden sind).


----------



## paburk (18. Juni 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> wozu die Thudbuster? wenn man sitzt federn die reifen und wenn man nicht sitzt hat die sattelstütze doch keinen mehrwert?!?


Ich bin da leider ein Spezialfall. Habe mir in jungen Jahren 2 Bandscheibenvorfälle geholt. Ich benötige die Sattelstütze beim normalen hardtail im uphill, downhill kriege ich das mit den Knien hin. Allerdings habe ich jetzt das Problem, dass durch die 2cm Versatz nach hinten der Sattel an den Anschlag gerät 

Versuche jetzt ob ich mit geringerem Druck klarkomme, bei der ersten Ausfahrt hatte ich zu viel Druck im Reifen. Wie Du sagst müssten die fetten Pellen da recht gut federn. Sonst halt kürzerer Vorbau (von 6cm auf 4cm), Knieposition stimmt so knapp. Ich sag euch, ein kaputter Rücken versaut euch den ganzen Tag.


----------



## dukestah (18. Juni 2014)

paburk schrieb:


> Ich bin da leider ein Spezialfall. Habe mir in jungen Jahren 2 Bandscheibenvorfälle geholt. Ich benötige die Sattelstütze beim normalen hardtail im uphill, downhill kriege ich das mit den Knien hin. Allerdings habe ich jetzt das Problem, dass durch die 2cm Versatz nach hinten der Sattel an den Anschlag gerät
> 
> Versuche jetzt ob ich mit geringerem Druck klarkomme, bei der ersten Ausfahrt hatte ich zu viel Druck im Reifen. Wie Du sagst müssten die fetten Pellen da recht gut federn. Sonst halt kürzerer Vorbau (von 6cm auf 4cm), Knieposition stimmt so knapp. Ich sag euch, ein kaputter Rücken versaut euch den ganzen Tag.


ok, so ergibt das ein bild und macht definitiv sinn, soviel federt das hinterrad dann doch nicht und wenn eine kante/schwelle/wurzel etwas höher und breiter (in fahrtrichtung) ist dann kann ein fat bike sehr unangenehm kicken, mit der zeit fangen das die knie im sitzen schon automatisch ab sobald der schlag in der gabel spürbar wird aber mit einem butterweich eingestelltem fully ist das definitiv nicht vergleichbar
der versatz nach hinten war beim trekkingrad meiner frau auch problematisch, zum glück ging der sattel noch etwas weiter vor und den rest hat die gewöhnung erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paburk (19. Juni 2014)

So, jetzt passt alles. Mit gedämpfter Sattelstütze. Es ist nebst der Rückenschonung doch schon auch sehr komfortabel und bekommt von mir ein Empfehlenswert (ausser dem Gewicht halt).

Nun mal schauen wie da die Bluto reinpassen könnte.


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Juni 2014)

Wie sieht es denn mal mit einem Foto von deinem neuen Spaßgerät aus??? Ich hab ja die Bluto beim Bike Festival in Willingen live begutachten können. Die Versuchung ist schon sehr groß bei mir...


----------



## paburk (23. Juni 2014)

Wurde jetzt mein Beitrag gelöscht oder hab' ich das nicht richtig abgeschickt?

Edit: ins falsche forum gepostet :-D nunja, jetzt ist es halt doppelt.


----------



## mtbhb (25. Juni 2014)

Moin.

Da ich nicht weiss wohin mit der Frage und es ja auch um das Fatty geht, stelle ich die Frage mal hier rein.

Bei on-one haben sie ja neuerdings den Vee Rubber V8 und den Mission. Welcher von beiden ist optimal für weichen Sand. Damit meine ich nicht trockenen Waldboden, oder so. Momentan läuft bei mir eine Planung für einen Wüstentripp in Tunesien. War da schon mehrmals mit dem Motorrad und wollte das jetzt gerne mal mit dem Fatty machen.


----------



## BigJohn (25. Juni 2014)

Ich würde mal behaupten auf Sand zählt in erster Linie Aufstandsfläche, also keiner von beiden.


----------



## softlurch (25. Juni 2014)

mtbhb schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Da ich nicht weiss wohin mit der Frage und es ja auch um das Fatty geht, stelle ich die Frage mal hier rein.
> 
> Bei on-one haben sie ja neuerdings den Vee Rubber V8 und den Mission. Welcher von beiden ist optimal für weichen Sand. Damit meine ich nicht trockenen Waldboden, oder so. Momentan läuft bei mir eine Planung für einen Wüstentripp in Tunesien. War da schon mehrmals mit dem Motorrad und wollte das jetzt gerne mal mit dem Fatty machen.


Für die Frage böte sich doch der hier an: Der Fatbike Schlauch und Reifenthread
Dort habe ich auch meine Erfahrungen zum V8 gepostet und zum Mission gab es auch schon Meinungen. Fährst Du mit dem Motorrad dort Slicks oder Profilreifen? Die beiden zur Disposition gestellten Reifen sind eher Vertreter der ersten Kategorie.


----------



## titzy (25. Juni 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich würde mal behaupten auf Sand zählt in erster Linie Aufstandsfläche, also keiner von beiden.



Das sehe ich genauso, da lieber einen dicken 4,8" Reifen auf der schmalen On-One Felge betreiben, das bringt dir mehr im trockenen, weichen Wüstensand. Dort gilt: Bigger is better!


----------



## zoomer (25. Juni 2014)

So was sollte es schon sein


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. Juni 2014)

Ich würde vorn definitiv den BFL aufziehen und hinten je nach Art der Strecke entweder den BFL verkehrt herum fahren oder etwas, das mehr schaufelt, wie zoomer oben gezeigt hat!
Passt der Lou auf der schmalen Felge ins Heck? Ansonsten den Nate.


----------



## mtbhb (25. Juni 2014)

Also auf meiner XR 600 hatte ich einen Sandcross Reifen drauf. Der hat aber in dem weichen Sand zu viel geschaufelt. Auf meiner Africa Twin hatte ich weniger Profil auf den Reifen. Gefühlt ging das besser.

Sandschaufelprofil macht eher weniger Sinn, da ich kaum die Kraft haben werde, mit Gepäck und 10-11 Liter Wasser im Rücken, Dünen direkt rauf zu fahren. 

Werde das Thema mal im Reifen-Thread weiter führen. Vielen Dank schon mal für die Tipps.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (25. Juni 2014)

http://www.electricbike.com/electric-fat-bike/


----------



## paburk (27. Juni 2014)

Hat bei euch die Gabel auch geknackt? Nach dem fetten der Nut des Steuersatzes ist dies komplett verschwunden. War trocken.

Was ist eigentlich das Plural von "Nut"?


----------



## paburk (27. Juni 2014)

mtbhb schrieb:


> War da schon mehrmals mit dem Motorrad und wollte das jetzt gerne mal mit dem Fatty machen.



Jetzt im Ernst?


----------



## mtbhb (27. Juni 2014)

paburk schrieb:


> Jetzt im Ernst?



Ja. Der Gedanke kam schon früher mal auf. Aber mit einem normalen MTB wollte ich das nicht machen. Dann habe ich im Herbst letzten Jahres die ersten Fatties gesehen und mir gedacht, da geht was. 4" Reifen auf meinem Fatty sollten reichen. Wenn ich die neben dem Vorderrad meiner Twin halte, dann sind die fast gleich breit. Ein Freund von mir würde das vielleicht mit mir versuchen. Allerdings fährt er ein "normales" MTB.
Was mich nur nervt, dass man mit dem Zug von Tunesien nur nach Gafsa kommt. Müsste man noch gute 120 KM durch ein Chott fahren. Flacher ausgetrockneter Salzsee. Nicht gut.

Aber die Planung läuft schon mal


----------



## stuhli (27. Juni 2014)

paburk schrieb:


> Hat bei euch die Gabel auch geknackt? Nach dem fetten der Nut des Steuersatzes ist dies komplett verschwunden. War trocken.
> 
> Was ist eigentlich Plural von "Nut"?


 
Beim Gabeltausch hab ich auch mal bissl Fett verschwendet. Der Steuersatz war sparsam benetzt. Geknackt hat nix beim fahren, ausser mein Rücken vielleicht.

eine Nut
zwei Nute(n)

die Dame bei ich noch nienicht war nennt sich Nutte (man beachte - pro Schenkel 1 T)


----------



## chickenway-user (27. Juni 2014)

1 Oberschenkel und 1 Unterschenkel?



mtbhb schrieb:


> Ja. Der Gedanke kam schon früher mal auf. Aber mit einem normalen MTB wollte ich das nicht machen. Dann habe ich im Herbst letzten Jahres die ersten Fatties gesehen und mir gedacht, da geht was. 4" Reifen auf meinem Fatty sollten reichen. Wenn ich die neben dem Vorderrad meiner Twin halte, dann sind die fast gleich breit. Ein Freund von mir würde das vielleicht mit mir versuchen. Allerdings fährt er ein "normales" MTB.
> Was mich nur nervt, dass man mit dem Zug von Tunesien nur nach Gafsa kommt. Müsste man noch gute 120 KM durch ein Chott fahren. Flacher ausgetrockneter Salzsee. Nicht gut.
> 
> Aber die Planung läuft schon mal



Also hier in Togo würde ich zu diesem Zwecke ein Taxi Chartern. Das würde wohl so 15.000, sprich rund 25€ One-Way kosten. Gut, Tunesien ist vermutlich ein wenig teurer und der Taxifahrer handelt vermutlich ein wenig geschickter und du kennst die üblichen Preise nicht...


----------



## dopero (27. Juni 2014)

mtbhb schrieb:


> Was mich nur nervt, dass man mit dem Zug von Tunesien nur nach Gafsa kommt. Müsste man noch gute 120 KM durch ein Chott fahren. Flacher ausgetrockneter Salzsee. Nicht gut.
> Aber die Planung läuft schon mal


Das eigentliche Stück von Gafsa her über das Chott hat so um die 16 km. Andere Wege über das Chott würde ich nicht nehmen. Allerdings ist der direkte Weg bis zum Chott von Gafsa aus über das kleine Gebirge schon relativ anspruchsvoll.
Dir ist schon klar das das Chott je nach Wetter auch durchaus einen halben Meter unter Wasser stehen kann?

Wie wäre es mit einem Flug nach Djerba und Transfer mit Bus oder Minibus nach Douz? Von da aus kann man zur Einstimmung nach Ksar-Ghilane weiter. Aber nicht Luftline, da ist der Sand höchstwahrscheinlich sogar für ein Fatbike zu weich.


----------



## zoomer (27. Juni 2014)

Mein Mandarin ist doch nicht ganz so gut als dass ich das ganz mitbekommen würde.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Juni 2014)

Scheint so, als hätte unser Fatty von hier ein paar Erbanlagen beigesteuert bekommen:

http://stoogecycles.co.uk/framesets/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (28. Juni 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Scheint so, als hätte unser Fatty von hier ein paar Erbanlagen beigesteuert bekommen:
> 
> http://stoogecycles.co.uk/framesets/



Findest du? 






 Schwer zu sagen...


----------



## Vighor (28. Juni 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Scheint so, als hätte unser Fatty von hier ein paar Erbanlagen beigesteuert bekommen:
> 
> http://stoogecycles.co.uk/framesets/


Wäre glaub ich aanders rum eher. Der Betrieb besteht erst seit 2013. Muss aber sagen das Frame gefällt mir und würde mir sogar von dr Grösse passen.


----------



## ziploader (28. Juni 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Scheint so, als hätte unser Fatty von hier ein paar Erbanlagen beigesteuert bekommen:
> 
> http://stoogecycles.co.uk/framesets/



Die Anzahl der möglichen sinnvollen Rahmenformen ist begrent. 
Und das OnOne hat auch ein geteiltes Oberrohr... O. K. 

cu
Marcus 

Gesendet aus dem Internet..


----------



## zoomer (28. Juni 2014)

Mit Steg für die Sitzrohrabstützung


----------



## Optimizer (28. Juni 2014)

Würde mit Dropbar sausexy aussehen....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Juni 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Wäre glaub ich aanders rum eher. Der Betrieb besteht erst seit 2013. Muss aber sagen das Frame gefällt mir und würde mir sogar von dr Grösse passen.



Stimmt. Hatte ich *danach* auch gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Juni 2014)

Den halben Tag mit irgendwelchen Gedanken verbracht...  

Neuer 29er Stahlrahmen/Aufbau, Racebike Update,..... oder doch erst ein neuer LRS für das Fatty??
Was, wenn mich dann die Unvernunft packt und ich im Winter umsatteln möchte auf einen 190mm-Rahmen   ......   

Aber bleiben wir erstmal bei der Gegenwart.
Was wäre eine sinnvolle Kombi für´s Fatty  -   Hope Fatsno, Surly RD und wie eingespeicht? Vielleicht eine ClownShoe mit Nates?
Die Surly ML ist mir zu schmal, auch wenn der LRS für 75kg und schnelle Touren, CTFs, kurze Rennen sein soll..



Schönen Abend @ all


----------



## zoomer (30. Juni 2014)

Ich hätte auch ML gesagt.
Ist die nicht fast so breit wie die on One ?

Lieber vollfette Reifen auf 65 mm als anders rum.


Speichen Laser oder Revo, weil symmetrisch, plus Polyax Alunippel.


Ich hadere auch noch wegen 190/150.
Das nächste Dicke soll eher vollfett werden.
aber so weit sind wir noch nicht.


----------



## titzy (30. Juni 2014)

Geht mir ähnlich! Das nächste Fette soll auch richtig fett werden. 

Wird zwar vermutlich nix mehr diesen Winter, aber das eilt ja nicht.
Bei den 190 bin ich auch noch zaghaft, will eigentlich vermeiden für jedes Fatbike unterschiedliche Achsbreiten zu haben.
Schon allein um die LRS untereinander tauschen zu können.
Die Nextie Felgen haben es mir, zumindest was das Gewicht / Breite Verhältnis anbelangt, angetan. Leider hat man dann die Fatty "Bobbel" vom Felgenband dann nicht mehr. Gerade als Winter LRS kännt ich mir sowas gut vorstellen, und die Nextie sind ja auch gerade mal so schwer wie die ML. Für den Winter sollte die Hope auch dicke ausreichen. 
Andererseits würde mich am Vollfetten 2. Fatty auch mal eine Rohloff Schaltung reizen, quasie als Rund-um-sorglos Bike.

Zur ML: Bei mir wird der HüDü gerade mal ca 3 mm schmaler als auf der 70mm On-One Felge, ist also echt noch halbwegs akzeptabel.
Ich werd wohl als nächstes echt mal den Lou ordern müssen, dann wirds auch damit auf meinen bisherigen Felge wieder fetter.
Bisher bereu ich den Schritt zur ML keinesfalls!

Ich bin mal gespannt, was sich nach der Eurobike da noch so tut auf dem Markt.


----------



## Optimizer (30. Juni 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Was wäre eine sinnvolle Kombi für´s Fatty  -   Hope Fatsno, Surly RD und wie eingespeicht? Vielleicht eine ClownShoe mit Nates?
> Die Surly ML ist mir zu schmal, auch wenn der LRS für 75kg und schnelle Touren, CTFs, kurze Rennen sein soll..


 
Ich bekomm gerade von German Lightness nen schönen LRS mit Hope Fatsno, Halo Tundra Felgen (endlich lieferbar) und Sapim Speichen gebaut. Wenn man den Preis der Halo Tundra sieht und die von Breite, Gewicht, etc. nicht schlechter als die RD ist, kann man die RD getrost links liegen lassen. Außerdem gefällt mir die Geometrie der Felgenlöcher besser...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Juni 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich bekomm gerade von German Lightness nen schönen LRS mit Hope Fatsno, Halo Tundra Felgen (endlich lieferbar) und Sapim Speichen gebaut. Wenn man den Preis der Halo Tundra sieht und die von Breite, Gewicht, etc. nicht schlechter als die RD ist, kann man die RD getrost links liegen lassen. Außerdem gefällt mir die Geometrie der Felgenlöcher besser...


Das klingt seeeehr gut! Und Thomas (GL) wäre nicht weit weg von mir...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (30. Juni 2014)

Ich würde mir heutzutage keine einwandige Alufelge mehr kaufen. Rolling Darryl ist schon okay, aber für meine Fahrweise würde ich mir was stabileres wünschen. Carbon gibt es ja inzwischen in fast jeder Preisklasse oder man schaut, ob die Clown Shoe reinpasst. Die ML hat zwar auch Hohlkammer, aber ich finde das ist keine vollwertige Fatbike Felge - irgendwie zu schmal. Halo Tundra gefällt mir auch von der Optik her, aber auch nur einwandig und 2mm schmaler als RD, keine Erfahrungswerte, der Hauptvorteil ist natürlich der Preis.


----------



## stuhli (30. Juni 2014)

Ich nehm deine grüne Vorderradfelge  bzw. das Laufrad gerne...maggsch Du gudde Preiß.
Aber Du hast ja ne tune nabe drin gell ?

Aber Spaß beiseite....hat jemand nen Vorderreifen übrig. habs ja nach fast nem jahr doch geschafft ne neue pelle montieren zu müssen....mach den vorderen Floater nach hinten und vorne was neues drauf.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (30. Juni 2014)

Ja ich liebe meine grünen Felgen, bis ich die tausche dauert es noch ewig... Und dann will die sicher keiner mehr, weil sie total zerdengelt sind


----------



## Optimizer (30. Juni 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> Ich nehm deine grüne Vorderradfelge  bzw. das Laufrad gerne...maggsch Du gudde Preiß.
> Aber Du hast ja ne tune nabe drin gell ?
> 
> Aber Spaß beiseite....hat jemand nen Vorderreifen übrig. habs ja nach fast nem jahr doch geschafft ne neue pelle montieren zu müssen....mach den vorderen Floater nach hinten und vorne was neues drauf.


 Hab noch zwei sehr wenig gefahrene Floater rumfliegen....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Juni 2014)

Halo Tundra und RD sind bei einwandig, oder?
Und wie groß ist der Preisunterschied?

-  Sorry, bin nur heimlich, kurz und knapp mit dem Phone online, quasi direkt in der Hosentasche, habe doch keinen Schreibtisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (30. Juni 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hab noch zwei sehr wenig gefahrene Floater rumfliegen....


 
Danke für das Angebot. Ich behalts mal im Hinterkopf, denn ich wollte was 'lenkbareres' für vorne


----------



## BigJohn (30. Juni 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Ich würde mir heutzutage keine einwandige Alufelge mehr kaufen. Rolling Darryl ist schon okay, aber für meine Fahrweise würde ich mir was stabileres wünschen. Carbon gibt es ja inzwischen in fast jeder Preisklasse oder man schaut, ob die Clown Shoe reinpasst. Die ML hat zwar auch Hohlkammer, aber ich finde das ist keine vollwertige Fatbike Felge - irgendwie zu schmal. Halo Tundra gefällt mir auch von der Optik her, aber auch nur einwandig und 2mm schmaler als RD, keine Erfahrungswerte, der Hauptvorteil ist natürlich der Preis.


  die Marge lite hat nicht mehr hohlkammer als die Halo Tundra


----------



## Der Kokopelli (30. Juni 2014)

So viel Hohlkammer hat die Marge Lite





von der Tundra hab ich noch keinen Querschnitt gesehen


----------



## scylla (30. Juni 2014)

angeblich hat die Halo auch kleine Hohlkammern. Siehe
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/guenstige-alternative-zu-surly-80mm-breite-halo-tundra.685837/
im Speziellen Post Nr. 3


----------



## Der Kokopelli (30. Juni 2014)

Ja das würde dann in der Tat für die Halo sprechen im Vergleich zur RD


----------



## BigJohn (30. Juni 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> angeblich hat die Halo auch kleine Hohlkammern. Siehe
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/guenstige-alternative-zu-surly-80mm-breite-halo-tundra.685837/
> im Speziellen Post Nr. 3


Nicht angeblich. Die Halo- bzw Weinmann-Felgen sind am Stoß gesteckt und kommen daher gar nicht ohne die Hohlkammer aus.


----------



## Bumble (30. Juni 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Ja das würde dann in der Tat für die Halo sprechen im Vergleich zur RD


RD ohne Löcher hält bei mir am Vorderrad alles aus, ist das nicht ein Ritterschlag für die Felge ? 

Tundra klingt aber auch prima wegen den Hohlkämmerchen, hab meine aber wieder abbestellt weil sie mir zu schmal ist


----------



## Vighor (30. Juni 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> RD ohne Löcher hält bei mir am Vorderrad alles aus, ist das nicht ein Ritterschlag für die Felge ?
> 
> Tundra klingt aber auch prima wegen den Hohlkämmerchen, hab meine aber wieder abbestellt weil sie mir zu schmal ist


Du brauchst einfach die Sarma Naran 100mm Felgen ..


----------



## Bumble (30. Juni 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Du brauchst einfach die Sarma Naran 100mm Felgen ..


Und den dazu passenden Lottogewinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Juni 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> RD ohne Löcher hält bei mir am Vorderrad alles aus, ist das nicht ein Ritterschlag für die Felge ?
> 
> Tundra klingt aber auch prima wegen den Hohlkämmerchen, hab meine aber wieder abbestellt weil sie mir zu schmal ist



Habe die ganze Zeit überlegt, aber du fährst doch Clown Shoes im Fatty, Bumble? Habe hier langsam den Überblick verloren WER WAS WIE fährt...


----------



## Bumble (30. Juni 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Habe die ganze Zeit überlegt, aber du fährst doch Clown Shoes im Fatty, Bumble? Habe hier langsam den Überblick verloren WER WAS WIE fährt...


Nur hinten !!!!
Vorne wäre der Lou auf dem Clownschuh zu fett. Vorne fahr ich RD mit Lou.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Juni 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Nur hinten !!!!
> Vorne wäre der Lou auf dem Clownschuh zu fett. Vorne fahr ich RD mit Lou.


Merci!  
Wie geht´s hinten platztechnisch zu?


----------



## Bumble (30. Juni 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Merci!
> Wie geht´s hinten platztechnisch zu?


Mit dem BFL passt kein Blatt Papier mehr durch zwischen Reifen und Strebe bzw. Reifen/Kette, ist aber fahrbar mit meinem Umbau auf 7-fach Kassette  Mit dem aktuell aufgezogenen Fake 4.7 Snowshoe ist dicke Luft !!!


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte mal den Lou auf der On One Felge im Hinterbau.
Die Gussnippel haben etwas am Rahmen gekitzelt, aber sonst hat alles gepasst.
1fach im kleinen Gang hatte die Kette 4mm Luft zum Reifen.


----------



## Bumble (30. Juni 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal den Lou auf der On One Felge im Hinterbau.



Sowas macht man doch net 

Der geile Reifen verdient ne  würdige Felge, hab bei mit schon ein schlechtes Gewissen weil er net auf ne Clownshoe drauf darf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (30. Juni 2014)

Das hat ein sehr schönes, rundes Profil ergeben. 
Ich finde, es braucht höchst selten die 100er Felgen.


----------



## Bumble (30. Juni 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich finde, es braucht höchst selten die 100er Felgen.



Natürlich brauchts die net, aber es schaut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  aus.


----------



## paburk (7. Juli 2014)

Habe mir noch einen "Gang" gegönnt. Allerdings sollte man in dieser Übersetzung (42/22) wohl möglichst wenig Druck aufs Pedal bringen:

_"We don’t recommend using anything smalller than a 26T granny.  With the extra torque you’re making we wouldn't want you to damage your freehub pawls."_

Für meine Zwecke scheint es aber i.O. zu sein (grosse Steigung, einfaches Gelände, hohe Kadenz). 

Funktionieren tut es problemlos - ich musste nur die B-Schraube etwas reindrehen und eine neue (längere) Kette verbauen. PC1071 minus ein komplettes Glied.


----------



## paburk (7. Juli 2014)

Die zwei kleinsten Ritzel fallen nun in Kombination mit dem 22er Kettenblatt definitiv weg. Zerstört wird aber nichts beim versehentlichen reinschalten.


----------



## BigJohn (7. Juli 2014)

Mit einem 32er oder 34er Kettenblatt ließe sich das weniger kritisch lösen.


----------



## paburk (7. Juli 2014)

Die krasse Übersetzung ist ja gerade der Witz an der Sache


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Juli 2014)

Allerdings.


----------



## paburk (7. Juli 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Mit einem 32er oder 34er Kettenblatt ließe sich das weniger kritisch lösen.


Ah, du meinst das grosse! Sorry! Ja, in der Tat - gute Idee.


----------



## Smart_Sam (8. Juli 2014)

Hallo erstmal. Ich habe da gerade eine Aktion bei On-One gesehen: Fatty Rahmen mit Gabel, Steuersatz, Laufräder mit Reifen für 499;-Pfund anstatt 829,- . Das klingt erstmal sehr gut. Vorbau und Lenker sowie Sattelstütze hab ich noch was rumliegen was vermutlich passen würde. Also bräuchte ich Bremsen und Kurbel sowie Schaltkomponenten. Bremsen hätte ich aber auch noch paar alte Shimano Disks die evtl. passen könnten um etwas herum zu "cruisen".
Nun die Frage - Rahmenset kaufen oder gleich das kplt. Bike für 999,- .
Was meint Ihr ?
Achja, noch ne Frage. Bei 1,85 Größe einen 18" oder eher 20" Rahmen ?
Grüße Robin


----------



## zoomer (8. Juli 2014)

Soweit ich mich erinnere hab damals das Rolling Chassis
auch um ca. 620 € gekauft.
Mir haben Bremsen und Anbauteile vom Fertigbike auch nicht
so gefallen bzw. waren vorhanden.
Kurbeln und Tretlager shoppen macht aber auch nicht so viel
Spass und wie ich gehört habe kann man bei den Fertigen
Fatties auch noch Komponenten upgraden, gegen welche
aus dem (beschränkten) On One Sortiment.

Ggf. hätte ich aus heutiger Sicht eher das gemacht.


Ich hab 20" bei 183, weil ich lange Oberrohre und
Supertankerfeeling mag. Ausserdem bleibt die
Überstandshöhe gleich. 18" wäre aber auch
Problemlos gegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (8. Juli 2014)

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr das Fatty als Komplettbike von der Stange geholt.
Wenn mal irgendwas kaputt geht, werden Komponenten nach und nach gegen Höherwertigere getauscht.
Aber bis jetzt funktioniert alles einwandfrei und es gibt keinen Grund irgendwas umzubauen.

Das Fatty ist mittlerweile mein Dayly-Driver und auf meinem Hometrail lass ich Fully Fahrer damit ziemlich alt aussehen 

Wer keine Lust hat zu basteln, macht mit dem Serienfatty für den Preis nix verkehrt.

Würde 18" nehmen, wenn du eher traillastig fahren willst, das Teil ist echt super agil !


----------



## Smart_Sam (8. Juli 2014)

Fatty ist cool - ich weis . Mein Dad fährt ein Spezialiced Fatboy expert. Ich brauch glaub auch eins, aber etwas preiswerter - da hab ich eben zufällig das Angebot gesehen und da fings im Kopf an zu rattern was sich aus den Resten im Keller und dem Rahmenset preiswert  zusammen bauen lassen würde.
Und der on-one Rahmen sieht finde ich noch echt gut aus. Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Bestellungen bei denen ? Versand 10 oder 25 Pfund je nach grösse - das geht. 
Bestellungen aus UK im Modellbaubereich sind eigentlich problemlos und schnell da.


----------



## zoomer (8. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube ich hab bisher noch nie Porto bezahlt (> 200 €)

Wenn alles gut geht sind die Sachen so schnell da wie wenn
man in einem deutschen Onlineshop bestellt.
Ich werd nur immer halb wahnsinnig wenn der Status mal ein
paar Tage auf "ready to be shipped" steht.
(Dann ist in der Regel irgend etwas grad nicht lieferbar)


----------



## gnss (8. Juli 2014)

Ich habe mich bei 185/89 für den 20" Rahmen entschieden und würde es wieder tun.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Juli 2014)

1,80m und 18".  Vorbau 90mm


----------



## criscross (8. Juli 2014)

1,78 m, 18er, Vorbau 80 mm, 89er Schrittlänge.


----------



## gnss (8. Juli 2014)

Vorbau 75mm.


----------



## zoomer (8. Juli 2014)

Ich erhöhe auf 60 mm


----------



## titzy (8. Juli 2014)

Gehe mit bei 60 mm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (8. Juli 2014)

172cm - 81cm Schrittlänge - 16" - 60mm Vorbau
passt perfekt


----------



## Smart_Sam (9. Juli 2014)

Hab mich gestern mal grösstenteils durch die 133 Seiten durchgelesen und bin nun etwas über die Qualität verunsichert. Gabeln die rosten bzw. nicht schön verarbeitet sind, Felgenqualität bzw. Naben ? Obwohl mir der Rahmen eigentlich sehr gut gefällt werde ich wohl noch etwas sparen und mal sehen ob es vielleicht auch Ende Jahr an der Eurobike neues, vielleicht auch günstigere Modelle (Das Dynamics von Stadler find ich Preislich auch interessant - aber nicht so schön) gibt. Vielleicht auch was kompletes, dann stellt sich die Kurbelfrage schon nicht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Juli 2014)

Eines muss dir aber klar sein   -   Im Krankenhaus wimmelt es nur so von Kranken!

Soll heißen, hier ist quasi die Sammelstelle für Probleme mit dem Fatty, hier konzentriert sich das ganze...
Wer keine Probleme hat (und nicht im Forum aktiv ist),  findet oft den Weg erst gar nicht in ein Forum.  
Negatives verbreitet sich dagegen eher wie ein Lauffeuer und gelangt viel schneller an die Öffentlichkeit..

Ich würde mein Fatty wieder kaufen!


----------



## scylla (9. Juli 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich würde mein Fatty wieder kaufen!



me too


----------



## zoomer (9. Juli 2014)

Dito !

Ich bereue den Fatty Kauf auch kein bisschen.
Vom Preisleistungsverhältnis einfach klasse.


Ausserdem bedeutet das ja nicht gleichzeitig das andere Fatbikes
nicht auch ähnliche Probleme haben können.
Auf eventuelle Neuerscheinungen auf der Eurobike freue ich mich auch,
aber einigermassen gelassen.
Muss eh noch weitere 30 Jahre arbeiten bis die Finanzierung des
Borealis Echo steht


----------



## stuhli (10. Juli 2014)

Was die Qualitäten des Fatty angeht, würde ich es auch jederzeit wieder kaufen.
Eben gleich mit Carbongabel oder eben jetzt mit BLUTO. Der Rahmen ist super verarbeitet mit guter Lackqualität, stabil, hat ne tolle Geometrie. Probleme mit den Schnellspannern oder Felgen hab ich auch nicht.
Mir persönlich ist das Rad zu kurz, bzw. vorne nicht hoch genug, aber das hat nix mit der Qualität des Fatty zu tun.

Bin 190/89 und fahre natürlich das 20" Fatty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (10. Juli 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> Mir persönlich ist das Rad zu kurz, bzw. vorne nicht hoch genug, aber das hat nix mit der Qualität des Fatty zu tun.



Genau das liebe ich an meinem Fatty so


----------



## Smart_Sam (10. Juli 2014)

Ok, überzeugt - dann schauen wir mal wenn der DPD Mann kommt .


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Juli 2014)

Ich mag mein Fatty und würde mir jederzeit wieder ein Rahmen/Gabelset zulegen! Aber dann von Anfang an mit Carbon Gabel. 190 cm /20 Zoll.


----------



## Bumble (10. Juli 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> .....vorne nicht hoch genug, aber das hat nix mit der Qualität des Fatty zu tun.



und mir könnte es vorne gerne noch minimal tiefer sein 

Ich glaub du wirst alt


----------



## stuhli (10. Juli 2014)

Von werden kann keine Rede sein..... ......obwohl ich bei unsrer letzten Fatbikerunde ja der Middleager war.

Hab jetzt mein Fatty bissl umgebaut....würde sogar von zurückgerüstet sprechen. Lenker schmäler (720mm) und höher. Versenkbare Sattelstütze gegen eine normale getauscht und nen Opasattel draufgemacht. So geht's in Kürze nach SPO an den Nordseestrand. Trails werd' ich zunächst mal weniger mit dem Fatbike fahre. Das neu zugelegte Honzo ist da ein guter Ersatz für mich.


----------



## Bumble (10. Juli 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> Von werden kann keine Rede sein..... ......obwohl ich bei unsrer letzten Fatbikerunde ja der Middleager war.



Die Klingel ist echt süss


----------



## stuhli (10. Juli 2014)

Gelle....man hört sie auch kaum.

Hab vergessen zu erwähnen, dass die XT Bremsen durch Elixier 1 ersetzt wurden.......die tuns fürs geplante Treiben.


----------



## Smart_Sam (15. Juli 2014)

Soooo, die Engländer und DPD sind echt zackig. Freitag bestellt, heute morgen geliefert. Der Rahmen sieht echt klasse aus. Schön geschweisst und mit dem doppelten niedrigen Oberrohr . Eine kleine Lackmacke an Kettenstrebe, aber das trübt denn guten Gesamteindruck in keinster weise.
Nun noch Frage zur Kurbelwahl. Was meint Ihr: One-one hat ein 100mm Lager mit 4-Kant Aufnahme - macht das Sinn das Lager + eine alte 3Fach Deore Kurbel vom MTB, sofern das überhaupt geht oder lieber paar Euro mehr ausgeben und Sram X5 Fat Kurbel 2 Fach. 4 Kant Lager kostet 40 Pfund + Versand, Sram hab ich gefunden für 129,- Euro in 170mm Ausführung. Was ändert sich mit 170mm ? An den MTB´s hatte ich immer 175mm - sind ja eigentlich nur 5mm  . Und weiss jemand ob zu der Sram dann der SLX FD-676D, Direct Mount Umwerfer passt ?
Schon mal im voraus Danke für hilfreiche Tips
Achja, nochwas. Im Falle der Sram Kurbel und demnach dann hinten 10 Fach, welches Preiswerte Schaltwerk wäre empfehlenswert und welche Länge ?

Grüße Robin
PS: Reifen stinken weniger als erwartet


----------



## zoomer (15. Juli 2014)

Am günstigsten kommt man wie bei mir mit einer Truvativ Holzfeller Kombi aus
100 mm Lager samt DH Kurbel hin. Ist aber furchtbar schwer.
Bei mir waren keine Bohrungen für ein kleinstes Kettenblatt drin, fahre
sowieso einfach. Auch war ein für Fatbikes unbrauchbares 38er Kettenblatt
dabei, das käme gar nicht an der Kettenstrebe vorbei.

Hier auch nur 170 mm, merke ich aber weniger als die 180 statt 175 mm
beim Singlespeed.

Nach dem das Fatty nun unerwarteter Weise  doch Spass macht hätte ich
auch lieber was besseres an Kurbel gekauft. Ich warte aber noch bis sich
Shimano endlich bequemt was in 100 mm raus zu bringen.


----------



## Bumble (15. Juli 2014)

OnOne liefert die Komplettbikes übrigens neuerdings mit ner X5-Kurbel aus, falls es jemanden interessiert 

Falls das bereits ein alter Hut ist und schon jeder Bescheid weiss, einfach vergessen was ich geschrieben habe ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titzy (15. Juli 2014)

Ach und falls wer von euch noch eine 2fach Kurbel fürs Fatty sucht, ich hätte noch eine passende Holzfeller Kombi in 175mm abzugeben...


----------



## criscross (15. Juli 2014)

mein im Nov. bestelltes kompl. Bike war komplett mit X5 Komponenten ausgestattet, 
und das billig Zeugs funzt immer noch einwandfrei


----------



## Bumble (15. Juli 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> mein im Nov. bestelltes kompl. Bike war komplett mit X5 Komponenten ausgestattet,
> und das billig Zeugs funzt immer noch einwandfrei


dann bin ich mal wieder net auf dem Laufenden


----------



## Smart_Sam (15. Juli 2014)

Nabend. Heut Abend mal grob zusammen "gebaut". 
Noch ne Lackmacke dabei am Steuerroh gefunden - mal etwas ausbessern. Und Sattelklemmschelle hat ne ordentliche "Macke" - aber halb so wild, kommt ne andere dran. Ansonsten soweit alles gut - Teile aus der Restekiste haben gepasst. 
Einfach schön das Bike - dafür gibts ein fettes like


----------



## dorfmann (15. Juli 2014)

Dann man viel Spaß mit deinem Fatty


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. Juli 2014)

Von den Macken würde ich aber schöne Fotos machen und höflich nachfragen, wie man dieses Problem am günstigsten lösen könne.
Wenige Tage später solltest du dich zumindest über einen kleinen Gutschein freuen dürfen.


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Juli 2014)

Das sehe ich auch so. Bisher wurde hier noch nicht viel über Macken geschrieben. Im Gegenteil sogar, der Rahmen ist eigentlich sehr gut lackiert und ist auch bei fast allen ohne Macken geliefert worden. Da würde ich mal nachfragen!


----------



## scylla (16. Juli 2014)

Anderenfalls ist so eine Macke ab Werk doch was schönes... so tut die erste selbstfabrizierte Schramme schon nicht mehr weh


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. Juli 2014)

Da hast du schon Recht! Nur wenn Shops das Schrammen in meinen Rahmen machen für mich übernehmen, möchte ich mich im Gegenzug erkenntlich zeigen und zumindest ein paar Ausrüstungsgegenstände lagern helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smart_Sam (16. Juli 2014)

Also der Rahmen war recht gut verpackt, schön so schaumfolie um alle Rohre. Die Macken sind nicht schlimm - Lackabplatzer. Bei einem "Premium" Produkt wär das vielleicht anderst. Ich tupf da etwas weissen Lack drauf und gut is für mich. Zumal es bei den Macken vermutlich nicht bleiben wird und ich bei der Montage auch schon hier und da angeeckt bin  - irgendwie ist immer zu wenig Platz im Keller. 
Laufräder laufen ohne zu eiern, da werde ich auch glaub nix nachzentrieren erstmal - sonst ist nacher schlimmer als vorher . Ich bin ja schon froh das alles komplett und so schnell gekommen ist. 
 und so ein grinsen hatte ich und mein Dad gestern den ganzen Tag lang .


----------



## cubation (17. Juli 2014)

Ich kann im Fatbike Forum leider nicht mehr mitlesen. Das frisst einfach zu viel Zeit. Aber vielleicht wurde es ja noch gar nicht weiter besprochen... 


titzy´s weiße Carbon Forke ist endlich gekommen und ich bekomm dann endlich meine schwarze. Und kann die Stahlgabel für´s Winterbikepacking präpieren. 

Jetzt will ich aber nicht immer den Gabelkonus rauf und runter kloppen. Meine Ersatzteilsammlung bietet aber auch keinen passenden Konus. Hat jemand eine Quelle in Deutschland? Oder gibt es den passenden Konus überhaupt als Ersatzteil? 


Thomas


----------



## rayc (17. Juli 2014)

Bei On One sehe ich als Ersatzteil nur den Konus für 1.5 und nicht für 1 1/8.
Schreibe am besten eine Email an On One um das zu klären.

ray


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Juli 2014)

Der Konus vom Sickpack Steuersatz sollte auch passen ; sind fast baugleich.
Ist nur nicht so plattenförmig wie beim OnOne..


----------



## Trailrabauke (20. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen,
Da ich meine 2fach Kurbel (SramX5) auf 1fach umrüsten wollte, allerdings kein SSP-Kettenblatt passt. 
Frage ich mich welche Kettenblätter ich nehmen kann.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen.

Danke Trailrabauke


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Juli 2014)

Aus welchem Grund passt denn kein SSP-Kettenblatt und auf welche Position soll das Blatt?

Die zahlreichen Wide-Narrow-KB drängen sich für das Vorhaben ja regelrecht auf. 


Edit: Der Lochkreis der X.5 hat offenbar schon die Sram-typischen 120/80mm, ohne aber den demontierbaren Spider zu haben.
Das zwingt dich für das 1fach-Vorhaben die Kurbel zu tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (20. Juli 2014)

Ich hab in mehreren Quellen von 104mm gelesen. Würde mich schon sehr wundern.


----------



## mtbhb (20. Juli 2014)

Kann man denn die Tretkurbel eines 2fach gegen ein 1fach tauschen? Ich hatte mal vor auf 2fach zu wechseln.


----------



## titzy (21. Juli 2014)

So, On-One hat es dann endlich auch mal geschafft meine Weiße Carbongabel auszuliefern.
Gefällt mir soweit echt gut, vorallem interessant ist, das diese (auf gleiche Länge gekürzt, 36 Gramm leichter ist als Cubations schwarze Gabel, welche ich zuerst hatte. 
Bisher dachte ich das der weiße Lack definiti schwerer ist als das Raw finish. 
Vielleicht hat Mitsubishi aber auch eifach zwischen der Lieferung im März und im Mai die Fertigung verbessert, als Serienstreuung find ich knapp 6% schon recht viel. Mit Gabelkonus wiegt meine damit (gekürzt) 590g, während Cubis mit 626g zu Buche schlägt.


----------



## Trailrabauke (21. Juli 2014)

Kettenblattproblem bebildert.

 



So jetzt habe ich mal Bilder gemacht. 
Ich habe jetzt ein Truvativ-Kettenblatt zurecht gefeilt. das kann jedoch nicht die Lösung sein.


----------



## scylla (21. Juli 2014)

Wieso, wenn's jetzt passt dann ist doch gut?
Ich hab mir für meine Atlas in ähnlicher Weise ein billiges Deore Blatt aus Stahl zurecht gefeilt, weil mir die original RaceFace Blätter zu teuer waren um sie bei Siffwetter in kurzer Zeit runter zu rocken. Was nicht passt wird passend gemacht, wozu was anderes kaufen, wo du dir die Arbeit jetzt eh schon gemacht hast?


----------



## Vighor (21. Juli 2014)

Bei mir würde ich ja bezweifeln ob der schmale Rest hält 
Aber wenn man nicht so dicke Waden hat passt das wahrscheinlich.


----------



## scylla (21. Juli 2014)

Die Kraft geht doch beim Treten eher tangential. In der Richtung ist noch alles beim Alten.


----------



## titzy (21. Juli 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Bei mir würde ich ja bezweifeln ob der schmale Rest hält
> Aber wenn man nicht so dicke Waden hat passt das wahrscheinlich.



Ähnliche Bedenken hatte ich bei mir auch.
Bei meiner alten Howitzer 2fach Kurbel sah das genau so aus wie auf den Bildern oben, als ich probiert hatte das 32er Kettenblatt von einer 1fach Howitzer ran zu schrauben. Keine Ahnung, warum Sram/Truvativ da unbedingt den einen mm Unterschied einbaut.


----------



## zoomer (21. Juli 2014)

Trailrabauke schrieb:


> Kettenblattproblem bebildert.
> 
> So jetzt habe ich mal Bilder gemacht.
> Ich habe jetzt ein Truvativ-Kettenblatt zurecht gefeilt. das kann jedoch nicht die Lösung sein.




Ich dachte ich wär' der Einzige der so einen Quatsch macht 

Wenn man aber ein mittleres 38er Blatt aussen montieren muss ...
Ich hab allerdings die Auflagen am Kurbelarm besägt - sah mir einfacher aus als
das dicke Kettenblatt. Ausserdem passt dann auch das nächste Kettenblatt.

Nur für Singlespeed ohne Kettenspanner wäre die potentielle Exzentrizität ein NoGo.


----------



## jake (21. Juli 2014)

zentrieren nicht die Kettenblattschrauben das Kettenblatt ausreichend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (21. Juli 2014)

Bei meinem Singlespeed (unbearbeitete Kurbel) eher nicht.


----------



## Smart_Sam (22. Juli 2014)

Macht doch nix wenns "eiert" - das ist dann wie Biopace oder Q-Ring


----------



## Bumble (24. Juli 2014)

War gestern seit Längerem mal wieder Starr unterwegs:





Dass die Unterarme nach nem Wurzeltrail so schön brennen hatte ich irgendwie verdrängt 
Spaß machts trotzdem


----------



## jake (24. Juli 2014)

Also diese "Farbe" finde ich absolut GEIL!!!!


----------



## zoomer (25. Juli 2014)

Gab's 'nen Störfall ?

Sieht so immer noch gut aus.
Und wenn das Hinterrad immer nur in der Luft ist reicht auch der BFL.


----------



## Bumble (25. Juli 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Gab's 'nen Störfall ?
> 
> Sieht so immer noch gut aus.
> Und wenn das Hinterrad immer nur in der Luft ist reicht auch der BFL.


Die Gabel ist völlig platt, die geht jetzt als Garantiefall zum Händler.
Zugstufe zerschossen, Buchsenspiel und Ölundichtigkeit.

BFL rollt halt gut, ich komm damit zurecht. In den Alpen hatte ich den Snowshoe hinten montiert, der hat deutlich mehr Grip.


----------



## oli_muenchen (25. Juli 2014)

Musst Du eigentlich den jetzt rohen Rahmen immer wieder nachschleifen?


----------



## Bumble (25. Juli 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Musst Du eigentlich den jetzt rohen Rahmen immer wieder nachschleifen?


Ach was, ich hab bisher rein garnix gemacht, du kennst mich halt net, ich bin ne faule Ratte 

Dem Rahmen geht's aber gut und demnächst bekommt er mal wieder ne WD40-Salbung


----------



## scylla (25. Juli 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Die Gabel ist völlig platt, die geht jetzt als Garantiefall zum Händler.
> Zugstufe zerschossen, Buchsenspiel und Ölundichtigkeit.



Na das hat jetzt aber net besonders lang gehalten.
Vielleicht doch lieber ne Bluto...



Bumble schrieb:


> demnächst bekommt er mal wieder ne WD40-Salbung



Das ist bestimmt die letzte Ölung vor er komplett weggammelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (25. Juli 2014)

Bumble, wieso fährst du den BFL am Heck denn nicht entgegen der Pfeile?


----------



## zoomer (25. Juli 2014)

Was passt denn nun hinten ins Fatty hinten wirklich rein ?
Ist das der BFL oder nur der normale L ?

Laut Surly Tabelle müssten, meiner Meinung nach, die Dicken
Reifen auf den 70er (65 innen) One One Felgen schon grad noch
so reinpassen.
Aber neulich hat doch hier irgend jemand bei eBay BFL's (?) o.Ä.
angeboten - weil sie nicht ins Fatty passen würden.


----------



## Bumble (25. Juli 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Bumble, wieso fährst du den BFL am Heck denn nicht entgegen der Pfeile?


Weil er so besser rollt


----------



## softlurch (25. Juli 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Was passt denn nun hinten ins Fatty hinten wirklich rein ?
> Ist das der BFL oder nur der normale L ?
> 
> Laut Surly Tabelle müssten, meiner Meinung nach, die Dicken
> ...


kommt wohl auf die Felge an???
Auf der MargeLite passt der BFL locker rein, bei 1-fach Antrieb kein Problem. 2-fach hab ich nicht probiert. @Bumble hat ne breitere Felge, aber glaub ich ne "kastrierte" Kassette? Und ja, der BFL rollt super und genügend Grip hats immer noch


----------



## Bumble (25. Juli 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Was passt denn nun hinten ins Fatty hinten wirklich rein ?
> Ist das der BFL oder nur der normale L ?



BFL natürlich, kennst mich doch 

Hab halt die Schaltung auf 7fach umgebaut und Laufrad bissl zur Seite zentriert, dann passt das (BFL auf Clown Shoe) sogar bei 2-fach


----------



## zoomer (25. Juli 2014)

D.H. es hängt nur an der Schaltung,
Platz im Hinterbau ist also genug (?)
(War die eBay Beschreibung also mehr ein Vorwand)

Ich fahre ja derzeit auch nur einfach, aber das 36er Ritzel will
ich mindestens (!) behalten ...

Die schmalen On One Felgen werde ich wohl auch weiterhin fahren.
Neue Räder bauen, erst wenn endgültiger Nabenstandard da.
Und da passt dann das Fatty eh nicht mehr darüber.
Also gleich ein Echo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Juli 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> ....
> Neue Räder bauen, erst wenn endgültiger Nabenstandard da.
> Und da passt dann das Fatty eh nicht mehr darüber.....



Mach mir keine Angst!  ...

Neuer LRS ist in Arbeit, 
neue Reifen sind da, 
Rim Strip ist da,
Absolute Black KB Wide Narrow ist da (baue wieder auf 1fach um), 
X01 oder 10fach mit Kassettenerweiterung ist geplant, aber da kam mir vor wenigen Std. noch ein Stahlobjekt in die Finger....


----------



## CaseOnline (25. Juli 2014)

@taunusteufel Du stehst doch auf die Rennrad-Optik...


----------



## zoomer (25. Juli 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mach mir keine Angst!  ...



Mein Fatty ist eigentlich inzwischen hinreichend und stimmig optimiert.
Irgendwann eben mal besser dämpfende Reifen die leichter Laufen.
(Obwohl die Floater inzwischen mit 3mm Restprofil im Verschleiss
komplett eingefroren sind)

Um neue Räder zu bauen sind mir die On One Räder gerade noch zu "ok"
Da werd ich lieber noch ein, zwei Eurobikes abwarten, ob nicht mal ein
unwiderstehliches, erschwingliches Carbon-ganz-Fettbike rausfällt.


Neue Räder sind immer schön aber dann gefällt mir dazu die schwere
Kurbel nicht mehr, Schaltung usw. und am Ende muss doch noch ein besserer
Rahmen her - dann doch gleich komplett eine Nummer hochwertiger einsteigen.


Neidisch auf deine Upgrades bin ich natürlich trotzdem


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Juli 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Neidisch auf deine Upgrades bin ich natürlich trotzdem



Darauf muss man wirklich nicht neidisch sein, um Gottes Willen!  
-  _Unvernunft_ und _Seelenbalsam_.  
Eigentlich schade um das schöne Urlaubsgeld...


----------



## Bumble (25. Juli 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> D.H. es hängt nur an der Schaltung,
> Platz im Hinterbau ist also genug (?)
> 
> Ich fahre ja derzeit auch nur einfach, aber das 36er Ritzel will
> ich mindestens (!) behalten ...



Der Platz reicht gerade so aus.
Die 9fach Kassette hab ich halt durch Entnahme zweier mittlerer Ritzel auf 7fach umgebaut und mit Distanzhülse von der Kassette weg gespacert damit die Kette nicht am Reifen schleift. Bin ich ja am Surly schon so gefahren.


----------



## aemkei77 (26. Juli 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> War gestern seit Längerem mal wieder Starr unterwegs:
> 
> Dass die Unterarme nach nem Wurzeltrail so schön brennen hatte ich irgendwie verdrängt
> Spaß machts trotzdem




ich sehe gerade, du fährst auch Gustl mit Shimano Hebeln: bekommst du eine harten Druckpunkt hin?


----------



## Bumble (26. Juli 2014)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> ich sehe gerade, du fährst auch Gustl mit Shimano Hebeln: bekommst du eine harten Druckpunkt hin?


knüppelhart


----------



## zoomer (26. Juli 2014)

Hab heute mal nachgesehen,
Zwischen Kette und Reifen sind noch gute 10 mm Platz (Einfachkurbel)

D.H. zukünftige Reifen dürften schon gute 110 mm auf der 70er On One
Felge breit werden.


----------



## aemkei77 (28. Juli 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> knüppelhart


Dann muss ich wohl nochmal entlüften...
Bremsleistung ist zwar brutal, der Druckpunkt leider nicht


----------



## Bumble (28. Juli 2014)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Dann muss ich wohl nochmal entlüften...
> Bremsleistung ist zwar brutal, der Druckpunkt leider nicht



Der nötige Hebelweg ist deutlich weniger als mit den Original-Hebeln.

Durch Servowave fühlt sich das im Stand komisch an, im Trail aber schön hart und knackig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (29. Juli 2014)

Limited edition gerade bei On-One:


----------



## BigJohn (29. Juli 2014)

urgs. Ist da irgendwas limited, außer den Asphaltpellen auf nem Trailbike?


----------



## Fettydriver (29. Juli 2014)

Das ist die Limited Black and White Edition


----------



## BigJohn (29. Juli 2014)

Ob uns der Sattelstützenauszug Aufschluss über die Zielgruppe geben soll?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Juli 2014)

"Limited" bezieht sich wohl auf die mögliche Zielgruppe...


----------



## Dutshlander (29. Juli 2014)

"Limited" sieht auch die Gabel aus  und Reifen wie ein Oltimer


----------



## Bumble (29. Juli 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> "Limited" sieht auch die Gabel aus


Is doch die stinkenormale Stahlgabel, oder net ?


----------



## Optimizer (30. Juli 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ob uns der Sattelstützenauszug Aufschluss über die Zielgruppe geben soll?


 Also im Tourenmodus ist meine Stütze noch weiter draussen...

Aber die Reifen schicken mich irgendwie. Da ich ab und zu mit dem Dicken durch die Stadt auf die Arbeit fahre, fühle ich mich fast genötigt nen Satz zu kaufen. Zumal die momentan ja im Angebot sind.

Was man so alles erblickt, wenn man mal längere Zeit nicht auf der OnOne-Seite war: Mittlerweile gibts einen Laufradsatz V1.5 und V2.


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. Juli 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Aber die Reifen schicken mich irgendwie. Da ich ab und zu mit dem Dicken durch die Stadt auf die Arbeit fahre, fühle ich mich fast genötigt nen Satz zu kaufen. Zumal die momentan ja im Angebot sind.



Sei darauf gefasst, dass du mit den Reifen keine Freude haben wirst. Laut mtbr soll das Profil fürchterlich sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (30. Juli 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Sei darauf gefasst, dass du mit den Reifen keine Freude haben wirst. Laut mtbr soll das Profil fürchterlich sein.


 Wo? Im Wald? oder auf der Strasse?


----------



## zoomer (30. Juli 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Was man so alles erblickt, wenn man mal längere Zeit nicht auf der OnOne-Seite war: Mittlerweile gibts einen Laufradsatz V1.5 und V2.



Hmmh,
wozu gibt es die alte und die V1.5 noch ?
Die kosten alle das Selbe und haben leider die alte Felge.

V1.5
- bessere Fettfüllung in den Lagern
(Hab ich inzwischen auch schon)

V2
- bessere Fettfüllung in den Lagern
- XD Freilauf
- Umrüstbar auf Steckachsen


Kein Wunder dass die V2 schon wieder ausverkauft ist und die Anderen nicht.


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. Juli 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wo? Im Wald? oder auf der Strasse?



Auf der Straße. Soll z.B. ein sehr bescheidenes Lenkverhalten haben - da bleibt On One sich treu.


----------



## McSlow (31. Juli 2014)

Moin,
weiss jemand auf anhieb ob der Salsa Alternator Gebäckträger ans Fatty passt? Suche nen Packtaschen-Gepäckträger. Hab zwar son ding für nur-an-die-Sattelstütze, aber die sind einfach nur hässlich und rutschen 

Gruß
Björn


----------



## BigJohn (31. Juli 2014)

McSlow schrieb:


> Moin,
> weiss jemand auf anhieb ob der Salsa Alternator Gebäckträger ans Fatty passt? Suche nen Packtaschen-Gepäckträger. Hab zwar son ding für nur-an-die-Sattelstütze, aber die sind einfach nur hässlich und rutschen



Es erscheint mir so, als hättest du schon ein Fatty?! Da müsstest du doch sehen können, dass es überhaupt keine Ösen hat. Das Alternator Rack ist nebenbei speziell für Salsa Ausfallenden entwickelt.


----------



## McSlow (31. Juli 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Es erscheint mir so, als hättest du schon ein Fatty?! Da müsstest du doch sehen können, dass es überhaupt keine Ösen hat. Das Alternator Rack ist nebenbei speziell für Salsa Ausfallenden entwickelt.


Moin,
also _mein_ Fatty hat Ösen  Zumindest hinten. Und oben is meist kein thema, da gibts Schellen extra für sowas.
Und dann gibts ja noch die ( und so sah es mir fast aus beim Salsa) die auf der Schnellspannachse mit festgemacht werden...

Gruß
Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (31. Juli 2014)

Schau dir mal die Bilder vom Alternator an, der muss recht weit oben festgemacht werden. Sonst setzt er auf oder ist ne Rutschbahn. Ist auch nicht für diese m4 Schutzblechösen gedacht


----------



## McSlow (31. Juli 2014)

Ich lass mir das Ding jetzt mal samt Salsa RackLock kommen. Hab im Keller noch alte Tubus Achsadapter für genau solche Problemfälle gefunden  Denke aber mit einer Abstandshülse gehts sogar an den "Schutzblechösen". Sollte man dann vieleicht das Packgewicht nicht total ausreizen und leichtbau Aluschrauben verwenden, aber ich brauchs eh nur für Packtaschen mit Schlafsack und so'm Zeug... Zur not geht er halt zurück wenns beim dranhalten schon aussichtslos aussieht...


----------



## cubation (1. August 2014)

@McSlow bitte berichte. Bin gespannt ob das was wird. 

Meine alte Fatty Gabel bekommt demnächst Gewindelöcher damit die Salsa Anything Cages mal ordentlich halten.  


Thomas


----------



## McSlow (8. August 2014)

cubation schrieb:


> @McSlow bitte berichte. Bin gespannt ob das was wird.
> 
> Meine alte Fatty Gabel bekommt demnächst Gewindelöcher damit die Salsa Anything Cages mal ordentlich halten.
> 
> ...



So, der Salsa Alternator Wide ist dran:

Wobei, @BigJohn hat nicht ganz unrecht, durch die extrahohe Aufnahmen bei Salsa/Surly bleibt einem der Gang zum Baumarkt nicht ganz erspart.
Oben hab ich einfach die 35mm Salsa RackLock Sattelklemme genommen, Thema erledigt.
Unten wirds heikel. An den M4 Löchern is nicht, ist nach oben zu wenig Freigang ( bzw gar keiner  )

Aber es ist ganz einfach: Ab zum Baumarkt und eine 22mm Rohrschelle mit angeschweisster Mutter (ich hab M8 genommen, dazu gleich mehr) und die dann mal so an den Rahmen dran:

sowat: http://eshop.wuerth.de/Rohrschelle-...068114.sku/WuerthGroup-Wuerth.cgid/de/DE/EUR/

Die Aufnahmebreiten unten passt perfekt, auch mit den abstehenden Muttern.

Das ganze hält Bombenfest, kannste auf dem Gepäckträger drauf rumhopsen ohne das da was verbiegt/verrutscht ( ich wieg 92kg!)..
Die Schellen gibts auch mit M5, aber die sind Schlabberiger und haben auch nur einen "M5" schweisspunkt an der Mutter  -> Hab die mit M8 genommen und die Löcher am Gepäckträger leicht aufgebohrt. Das geht ohne Probleme. (2 kurze 10-15er M8 Schrauben nicht beim Baumarkt vergessen, bzw ein paar lange absägen...)
Freigang Tasche<->Fußhacke ist auch kein Problem wenn man die Racktaschen ordentlich einrichtet, auch in der niedrigen Einhängeposition der Alternators, auch bei Schuhgröße 45 ( aber beim 20er Rahmen, keine ahnung wie sich da ein 16er Rahmen macht.) Zumindest in der oberen einhängposition ists aber wohl immer total unkritisch .

So, kann die Tour in 2 Wochen losgehen, 650km sind geplant, mal sehen wie viel ich durchhalte 

Gruß
Björn

Edit: mal noch 2 Bilder mit ohne taschen  :


----------



## Olca (8. August 2014)

Hi,
ich will mir evtl. ein Rolling Chassis kaufen.

Welchen Reifen sollte ich nehmen, welcher ist der beste Allrounder ?
Guter Gripp in der feuchten Jahreszeit wäre mir schon wichtig.

Zur Auswahl stehen der on One floater und der Vee Rubber Mission oder auch vorne / hinten gemischt ?

Thx

Gruß Olli


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. August 2014)

Olca schrieb:


> Zur Auswahl stehen der on One floater und der Vee Rubber Mission oder auch vorne / hinten gemischt ?



Hi Olli,

na, die Auswahl ist ja sehr überschaubar. 
Zu mischen ist eine gute Idee! Der Floater besitzt ein unschönes Selfsteering am VR und der Mission hat für die feuchte Jahreszeit zu harmlose Stollen fürs HR.
Daher: Mission am VR, Floater am HR.


----------



## McSlow (8. August 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Daher: Mission am VR, Floater am HR.


blöde frage: wo kauft man die Dinger? planet x ( -> on one) hat beide, den Mission aber nur noch in schrillen Farben (dafür spottbillig)...


----------



## BigJohn (8. August 2014)

McSlow schrieb:


> blöde frage: wo kauft man die Dinger? planet x ( -> on one) hat beide, den Mission aber nur noch in schrillen Farben (dafür spottbillig)...


Alternative wären die USA (ebay) oder so ein Laden auf der Insel. Finde ich aber preislich nicht attraktiv, weil man dann für etwas mehr auch gleich zu Surly oder den neueren VTire greifen kann.


----------



## Olca (8. August 2014)

Danke für die Tips !

Wo kauft man eigentlich Surly Teile in Deutschland ?
Hatte heute Mittag mal kurz gegooggelt , aber einen so richtig gut sortierten deutschen online Shop habe ich da nicht gefunden...

Gruß Olli


----------



## McSlow (8. August 2014)

Naja BMO hat n bischen kleinkram, bike-components.de hat auch Rahmen, aber ich hab damals meinen Surly Big Dummy Rahmen beim Laden um die Ecke bestellt. Surly ist bei Cosmicsports.de und bei dem kann fast jeder Bikeshop bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (8. August 2014)

fatbike.at ist auch gut ...


----------



## McSlow (8. August 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> fatbike.at ist auch gut ...


Warst du da die letzte Zeit mal wieder drauf? Man kann da jetzt eher Footballausrüstung kaufen statt Fatbiketeile 

edit: glaube du meintest fatbikeS.at


----------



## Bumble (8. August 2014)

HiBike bestelle ich oft, Bikeparts-online ist ok, Bike24 auch

Ist doch inzwischen nun wirklich kein Problem mehr an Fatbike-Teile zu kommen 

Wenn ich da an 2008/2009 denke, da musste ich jeden Scheiss aus Amiland kommen lassen....


----------



## zoomer (8. August 2014)

McSlow schrieb:


> Warst du da die letzte Zeit mal wieder drauf? Man kann da jetzt eher Footballausrüstung kaufen statt Fatbiketeile
> 
> edit: glaube du meintest fatbikeS.at



Genau,
fatbikes.at

Das ist aber das selbe.
Hauptsächlich wird Footballzeugs importiert, daher wohl auch die
Kontakte zu Surly. Preise sind OK und der Felix ist sehr engagiert
damit die Kunden auch zufrieden sind.


Edith :
Nur der Shop scheint gerade ein paar Probleme zu haben 
Zumindest unter Safari mit OS X 10.7.5


----------



## bikeplanet (9. August 2014)

Gruß an die Fattyisten,

kurze Frage, finde nichts im Netz und On One antwortet erwartungsgemäß nicht.
Würde gerne den Smoothie Mixer Tapered Steuersatz in ein 29er Rahmen verbauen.
Weiß einer genau welches Maß dieser an der unteren Lagerschale hat, also ZS 55 oder 56?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eine Info.

Gruß bikeplanet


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. August 2014)

Meinst du den, der in den Fatty-Rahmen kommt?
Dann handelt es sich nicht um ZS, sondern um EC (=External Cup), und zwar in 49mm.

Gruß
Flo


----------



## Olca (9. August 2014)

Danke nochmal für die Tips 


Wie realisiert man am besten eine x01 am on-one was die Kurbel betrifft ?
Vom Q-Faktor her dürfte ja die normale X01 Kurbel nicht passen, oder ?
Einfach eine andere Kurbel dann mit z.B.Truvativ Howitzer 100mm shell Tretlager nehmen oder sogar das einfache 100mm Vierkant tratlager von on-one nehmen  und dann ein passendes Kettenblatt...

ich sehe schon, ich mich da noch einiges reinfuchsen bevor ich bestelle.
Vielleicht mache ich auch nur eine 1x10...

Gruß Olli


----------



## jmr-biking (9. August 2014)

OnOne Fatty Rolling Chassis Summer Sale. Falls sich jemand günstig ein Fatty aufbauen möchte:

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/ZXOOFAT/on-one-fatty-rolling-chassis-bundle


----------



## BigJohn (9. August 2014)

Ist das nicht der gnaz normale Preis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (9. August 2014)

Ja, ich denke schon, aber es gab das Rolling Chassis mal ne Zeit lang nicht und man musste sich die Komponenten einzeln zusammenstellen. Hab`s halt nur zufällig gesehen.


----------



## zoomer (9. August 2014)

Ich denke ich habe meins damals auch zu dem Preis gekauft.

Jedenfalls nach wie vor ein super Angebot für den Start in fette Zeiten.


----------



## Olca (9. August 2014)

Finde den Preis auch fair 

Werde gleich den XD Adapter mitbestellen und dann geht's auf Schnäppchensuche, X01 muß ja nicht gleich sein ...
Gruß Olli


----------



## jmr-biking (9. August 2014)

Ich hab`s letztes Jahr auch zu dem Preis gekauft und mir einen 1x10 XT/Leonardi Racing/Truvativ Howitzer Antrieb dran gebaut. Funktioniert perfekt!


----------



## McSlow (9. August 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich hab`s letztes Jahr auch zu dem Preis gekauft und mir einen 1x10 XT/Leonardi Racing/Truvativ Howitzer Antrieb dran gebaut. Funktioniert perfekt!


Oder wenns noch billiger sein soll, sram X5 ( die ist erstaunlich gut)/Holzfeller/Howitzer/42er Leonardi Racing. Geht auch super. Nur der Q-Faktor der Holzfeller ist eigentlich eher nicht fürs eh schon breite Innenlager zuträglich. Geht aber noch.


----------



## corra (9. August 2014)

xx1 kann man für 100mm tretlager bestellen ist nur meist nicht lieferbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smart_Sam (9. August 2014)

So, heute war "Test Roll-Out" mit dem on-one Fatty. Neben Lenker, Sattelstütze usw. aus der Restekiste wurde ein 100mm Howitzer Innenlager und ein 2 Fach Husselfelt 22/32 175mm Kurbel verbaut. Konnte ich neu für zusammen rund 85,- erstehen (das war erstmal die günstigste Lösung). Hinten ist ein 9 Fach Kranz (34/11) mit altem LX Schaltwerk verbaut. Vorne muss noch von Hand "umgelegt" werden, ein Adapter von on-one für direktmontierbaren Umwerfer ist aber schon da. Für "normale" Ausfahrten reicht aber fast das 32 Blatt. 
Bremsen sind alte BR-M525 mit 160mm fürs erste verbaut, aber ich muss sagen so schlecht funktionieren die gar nicht.
Nun zum fahren. Ich fahr ja noch ein Spezi Fatboy durch das wir Fatty infiziert wurden, und muss aber sagen - das On-one ist auch richtig gut. Das on-one bekommt der Junior, da kann er weniger kaputt machen.
Probefahrt hab ich mit nem Kollegen gemacht und wir sind eine abgesteckte Rennstrecke auf der Morgen ein Rennen statt findet abgefahren. Auf dem "Singeltrail" hab ich ihm dann mal das Fatty in die Hand gedrückt zum Vergleich zu seinem 29" Rockhopper welcher ziemlich "rumklapperte". Er lies es dann mit dem Fatty schön laufen und ich rüttelte den Trail runter mir abtauchender Federgabel (völlig ungewohnt wenn man nur noch starr fährt). 
Fazit von Ihm: "mit Fatty viel einfacher und entspannter weil nicht so sehr auf den Weg achten musst und es läuft einfach. Hmmm, soll ich jetzt mein rockhopper wieder verkaufen ? (gerade mal 1/2 Jahr alt )"
Mein Fazit: "nimm dein Rockhoppser wieder und gib mir mein Fatty wieder - man bin ich froh das ich mich vor 3 Monaten für das Fatboy entschieden hab und nicht für ein 29" 

Ein Bild reich ich mal noch nach, aber wie ein on-one aussieht wisst ihr ja.


----------



## McSlow (10. August 2014)

Edit: geschwafel aufgeräumt , nun hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bikemarkt-verkauf-link-und-gesuch.657721/page-3#post-12211109

 bzw. http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/view/433687


----------



## BigJohn (10. August 2014)

Es gibt doch einen extra Thread für sowas, da buht dich auch keiner aus.


----------



## McSlow (10. August 2014)

hast recht, ich schmeiss es in den markt und da rein und entsorg das hier


----------



## Bumble (12. August 2014)

Wer hatte denn jetzt eigentlich schon alles Sperrklinken-Probleme mit dem Original-Fatty-Laufrad ?

Gibt's da Ersatzteile die man sich auf Lager legen kann/sollte um im Falle eines Defekts schnell reagieren zu können und nicht ewig auf die ständig besoffnen Engländer warten zu müssen....


----------



## zoomer (12. August 2014)

Soweit ich weiss gibt es den (üblichen On One) Freilauf als Ersatzteil.

Ich finde so sensibel schaut der gar nicht aus.


----------



## Bumble (12. August 2014)

Der hier ?


----------



## Smart_Sam (12. August 2014)

Oder auf 11-Fach umrüsten:
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/HUOOFATMAXD11/on-one-fatty-max-xd-11spd-cassette-body


----------



## Bumble (12. August 2014)

Smart_Sam schrieb:


> Oder auf 11-Fach umrüsten:
> http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/HUOOFATMAXD11/on-one-fatty-max-xd-11spd-cassette-body



cool dass das funzt 

welche Freilaufbezeichnung wäre denn die richtige um für die original-Nabe nen Ersatz-freilauf zu ordern ?


----------



## softlurch (12. August 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wer hatte denn jetzt eigentlich schon alles Sperrklinken-Probleme mit dem Original-Fatty-Laufrad ?
> 
> Gibt's da Ersatzteile die man sich auf Lager legen kann/sollte um im Falle eines Defekts schnell reagieren zu können und nicht ewig auf die ständig besoffnen Engländer warten zu müssen....


Mittlerweile selbst betroffen? 
Bei mir hatten sich die Klinken mal verabschiedet - einer von meinen Locals meinte, das seien die normalen Novatec-Sperrklinken, "Pfennigartikel". Hab allerdings innerhalb einer Woche von On-One nen kompletten Ersatzfreilauf kostenlos bekommen. Einfach Mail geschrieben und gesagt, dass ich das Rad ungern einschicken würde. K.A., ob dass im oder außerhalb Suff funktioniert hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (12. August 2014)

softlurch schrieb:


> Mittlerweile selbst betroffen?



Nee, ich hab ja die Hope-Nabe, aber beim Kumpel is der Freilauf verreckt.



softlurch schrieb:


> K.A., ob dass im oder außerhalb Suff funktioniert hat


Du meinst die sind auch mal nüchtern da oben ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. August 2014)

Vielleicht wird demnächst (m)ein ganzer LRS frei....


----------



## Smart_Sam (12. August 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> cool dass das funzt
> 
> welche Freilaufbezeichnung wäre denn die richtige um für die original-Nabe nen Ersatz-freilauf zu ordern ?[/QUOTEK
> 
> Kann man nicht auf den  11 Fach Freilauf eine 9 oder 10 Fach Kassette drauf machen ? Mit ner "Distanzscheibe" ? Meine da mal was gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Bumble (12. August 2014)

wüsste nicht wie das funzen soll


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. August 2014)

11fach mit Spacer geht nur im Rennrad-Bereich....   Die haben dann aber keinen XD-Freilauf!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. August 2014)

.....  ->   Beispiel hier


----------



## McSlow (12. August 2014)

@softlurch: hast du den Freilauf den ich dir mal gegeben hab mal probiert? Das war vom Planet X "Carbon 50" LRS einer (10x shimano), sollte der selbe sein wie am Fatty LRS. Den gibs da  auch.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. August 2014)

Der Salsa-Freilauf sollte ebenfalls an die O*O-Nabe passen! Sieht identisch aus...


----------



## McSlow (12. August 2014)

Das ist der auf planet x/ on one angebotene freilauf vom "Carbon 50". Sah mir ziemlich gleich aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (12. August 2014)

McSlow schrieb:


> Das ist der auf planet x/ on one angebotene freilauf vom "Carbon 50". Sah mir ziemlich gleich aus:


Der passt NICHT. Ich hab von dem lediglich die Sperrklinken verwendet - die passen. Mache mal gleich ein Foto vom Fatty-Freilauf ...


----------



## Smart_Sam (12. August 2014)

So ne 11 Fach Kassette kostet ja ein halbes Vermögen -KEINE gute Idee umzurüsten


----------



## softlurch (12. August 2014)

… so sieht der aus:



und am anderen Ende unterscheidet er sich ebenfalls vom "Carbon 50".


----------



## zoomer (13. August 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Der hier ?



Kann mich nicht an die Madenschraube erinnern.
Ansonsten sieht er doch ziemlich gleich aus.

Gabs da nicht was mit der neuen Version (Fatty) mit stärkerer
(lauterer) Feder (ohne Madenschraube) ?







Smart_Sam schrieb:


> Oder auf 11-Fach umrüsten:
> http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/HUOOFATMAXD11/on-one-fatty-max-xd-11spd-cassette-body




Hey,
ham die die Klinken von Hope ausgeliehen ?


----------



## dorfmann (13. August 2014)

Bräuchte mal euren fachkundigen Rat 

Ich liebäugel ja schon seit längerem mit der On One Carbongabel für mein Fatty,
bin mir jedoch unsicher, was Carbon so alles aushält 

Ich frage mich sowieso, was so ein Fatty alles einstecken kann:
Die Treppen an der Kirche hoch und runter bolzen, über Wurzelteppiche bis die Handgelenke glühen, kleinere Drops und Sprünge von ca 1m muß es bei mir fast bei jeder Tour erdulden.
Da ich recht neu in dem Sport bin, gibts halt auch schon mal die ein oder andere unsaubere Landung.

Macht so eine Carbongabel das denn auf Dauer mit ?
Was man im Netz so an Diskussionen über Carbongabeln findet, ist meist mehr Esoterik als fundiertes Wissen.

Als ich dann gelesen habe, daß sogar Flugzeuge aus dem Zeugs gebaut werden, bin ich gleich mal los, um mir das etwas genauer anzuschauen:





Da es die ganzen 58,3 km nur geregnet hat, war das Fotografieren mit dem Smartphone leider ein hoffnungsloses Unterfangen.

Und schlauer bin ich jetzt auch nicht wirklich


----------



## Bumble (13. August 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> ...bin mir jedoch unsicher, was Carbon so alles aushält



Ich sags dir nach der Treppenmassaker-Runde mit @Optimizer am Freitag 

Nee, mal im Ernst, ich glaub da brauchst dir keinerlei Gedanken zu machen, die scheint gut was abzukönnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (13. August 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


>



hmmh,
irgendwie schaut Dein Fatty, mit dem Lenker und Griffen, trotz Stahlgabel,
auf meinem Monitor sau gut aus ....


EditH :

Bei Deinem Anforderungsprofil würde ich mir eigentlich um alle Teile Sorgen machen.
Nicht nur um eine Carbongabel.
Was sagen die Räder bisher dazu ?


----------



## dorfmann (13. August 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Was sagen die Räder bisher dazu ?



Das vordere Laufrad war vor kurzem zur Kontrolle aufm Zentrierständer. 
Soweit noch alles gut, außer das übliche Dilemma mit dem Floater, der am Vorderrad mittlerweile nach fast jeder Tour nen Seiten und Höhenschlag hat. War anfangs nicht so schlimm. 
Der hintere Reifen dagegen sitzt einwandfrei.


----------



## rzOne20 (14. August 2014)

ich bin grad voll im fatbikefieber, also verzeiht wenn meine fragen für euch blöd sind. will mir halt ganz sicher sein. würde dafür ja mein race-hardtail opfern (ein bike muss weg sonst bekomm ich die nicht alle in den keller :-( )

also so wie ich das sehe ist das onone fatty das einzige fatbike mit "agressiver", flacher geo. heißt flacher lenkwinkel 68° (die anderen haben alle im bereich 70-71???), kurze kettenstreben 445 mm (rest eher so bei 460-470???).

stimmt das, oder hab ich welche übersehen. also auch welche die preislich im rahmen bleiben....


sitzrohr ist mir bei 20" zu lang, müsste also 18" nehmen. ich bin 182cm groß und habe 83 cm schrittlänge. müßte 18" doch auch passen, oder? ich verwende das bike zum spielen in steilen gelände und zum trailfahren im winter. wird kein reiserad.

wenn ich den onone fatty frame (http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FROOFAT/on-one-fatty-frame) nehme mit der onone carbon fatty fork (http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FOOOCFAT/on-one-carbon-fatty-fork) müsste dieser steuersatz smoothie mixer tapered headset (http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/HSOOSMTAPER/on-one-smoothie-mixer-tapered-headset) doch passen. gabel ist ja leider nix tapered und beim steuersatz steht dabei *or with tapered steerer forks using the 1 1/2in crown race (available separately)* also extra bestellen/erhältlich!

hat das schon wer so bestellt und stimmt das?

das steuerrohr ist ja tapered. hat schon wer einen winkelsteuersatz eingebaut? wenn ja welchen? danke!

reifen würde ich den onone floater fat tyre nehmen (http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/TYOO26FAT/on-one-floater-fat-tyre). der sieht vom profil ganz gut aus. oder gäbe es für vorne welche mit deutlich mehr gripp?

ahja, kurbel. welche möglichkeiten hab ich da? gibts schon welche mit 100 mm achse die nicht > 100 euro ausmachen. gibts dafür suchbegriffe,  oder schon eine gebrauchtbörse?

welchen werfertyp brauche ich. ich hab ja grundsätzlich xt antrieb zu hause.nur den werfer halt nicht, und die kurbel wird nicht passen.

vielleicht noch zu meinem aufbau, wens interessiert:
- antrieb aus restekiste mit komplett xt 2x9
- bremse eine avid code R aus der restekiste mit 200/180 mm scheibe
- rock shox reverb mit 125 mm verstellweg
- renthal fatbar heißt der lenker glaub ich mit 800 mm
- ergon ga 1 griffe sind auch noch da
- spank spike pedale liegen auch bereit
- sattel ein BG irgendwas von spezi
- vorbau nehm ich wohl einen onone von onone mit 500 mm
- LRS wird choosen naben mit carbon felgen, ca 2300 g

wo werde ich da wohl mit dem gewicht hinkommen? 15 kg oder werden es mehr?


danke für eure hilfe, ein hoffentlich bald fatty fahrer ;-)


----------



## Der Kokopelli (14. August 2014)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> also so wie ich das sehe ist das onone fatty das einzige fatbike mit "agressiver", flacher geo. heißt flacher lenkwinkel 68° (die anderen haben alle im bereich 70-71???), kurze kettenstreben 445 mm (rest eher so bei 460-470???).
> 
> stimmt das, oder hab ich welche übersehen. also auch welche die preislich im rahmen bleiben....



Ich denke nicht, dass das Salsa Mukluk viel weniger "aggresiv" ist vom Handling ist als das OnOne Fatty. Ich finde es sehr sportlich und kann damit so gut wie alles fahren. Im Unterschied zu OnOne kostet der Rahmen etwas mehr, aber Du hast einen Rahmen mit verstellbaren Ausfallenden, der vielleicht einen Tick besser verarbeitet ist und Salsa war einer der Fatbike-Pioniere. Ich finde das OnOne aber auch gut.


----------



## criscross (14. August 2014)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> ich bin grad voll im fatbikefieber, also verzeiht wenn meine fragen für euch blöd sind. will mir halt ganz sicher sein. würde dafür ja mein race-hardtail opfern (ein bike muss weg sonst bekomm ich die nicht alle in den keller :-( )
> 
> also so wie ich das sehe ist das onone fatty das einzige fatbike mit "agressiver", flacher geo. heißt flacher lenkwinkel 68° (die anderen haben alle im bereich 70-71???), kurze kettenstreben 445 mm (rest eher so bei 460-470???).
> 
> ...



wo  gibts denn die  Choosen Naben fürs Fatty ? 135/170 mm ?


----------



## chickenway-user (14. August 2014)

Der Floater soll ein recht eigenwilliges Lenkverhalten haben, also am Vorderrad vielleicht eher ein Surly Nate. Aber lass dir das lieber von Leuten erzählen die schon beide gefahren sind.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. August 2014)

Größe M passt. Fahre ich bei gleicher Größe.

Warum nicht gleich das Bundle-Angebot?


----------



## rzOne20 (14. August 2014)

hm, ja beim bundle würde ich, so wie ich mich kenne, gleich mal LRS und gabel tauschen. der LRS kommt auch wo anders her. also gleich nur rahmen und gabel extra. LRS dann von wo anders.


----------



## zoomer (14. August 2014)

Ja, das passt.

Wenn Du schon bessere Räder nimmst, die Carbongabel muss eh sein,
brauchst Du nicht das Bundle.
Die Floater sind nicht toll, da würde ich wenn ich die Wahl hätte lieber
etwas drauflegen. Je nach Nutzung Nates oder auf Schwalbe warten.


Mit der Truvativ Holzfeller Combo solltest Du mit ca. 100 € hinkommen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. August 2014)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> hm, ja beim bundle würde ich, so wie ich mich kenne, gleich mal LRS und gabel tauschen. der LRS kommt auch wo anders her. also gleich nur rahmen und gabel extra. LRS dann von wo anders.



Stimmt! Hatte die Carbongabel vergessen...  Sorry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (14. August 2014)

wo kauft ihr eure fatbike reifen? also welcher laden hat hier "viel" auswahl?

der nate sieht super aus vom profil. aber der hat nur 3,8"? ich dachte wir nehmen 4 oder 4,5" ?


----------



## BigJohn (14. August 2014)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> ich bin grad voll im fatbikefieber, also verzeiht wenn meine fragen für euch blöd sind. will mir halt ganz sicher sein.


Wenn du im Fieber bist, dann könntest du es ja auch mal mit der Suchfunktion und Google versuchen. Viele Fragen von dir wurden schon mehrfach beantwortet


rzOne20 schrieb:


> ahja, kurbel. welche möglichkeiten hab ich da? gibts schon welche mit 100 mm achse die nicht > 100 euro ausmachen. gibts dafür suchbegriffe,  oder schon eine gebrauchtbörse?


Das erschließt sich mir nicht. Du willst einen einen Laufradsatz, der selbst im Eigenbau locker 400€+ kostet, aber bei der Kurbel zählen 50€ hin oder her?


----------



## rzOne20 (14. August 2014)

@BigJohn : danke für den Hinweis 

zu deiner Frage: Kurbel hat kaum einen Einfluss auf Performance ... LRS doch schon eher ;-)


----------



## zoomer (14. August 2014)

Hmmh,
für Kurbeln will ich auch immer nix ausgeben - Hauptsache sie sind schwarz


----------



## oli_muenchen (14. August 2014)

Kurbeln haben sehr wohl einen Einfluss. Eine schwere Kurbel mit miesen Lagern und Kettenblättern willst Du nicht am Rad haben. Die x5 hat in meinen Augen gutes P/L Verhältnis.


----------



## zoomer (14. August 2014)

Na, da solltest Du mal lieber nicht hinschauen was bei mir
so alles zwischen den Pedalen hängt


----------



## Optimizer (14. August 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Na, da solltest Du mal lieber nicht hinschauen was bei mir
> so alles zwischen den Pedalen hängt


Jetzt komm....so lang ist er bestimmt auch wieder nicht...


----------



## zoomer (14. August 2014)

In dem Moment als ich auf senden gedrückt habe war mir klar dass
das passieren würde


----------



## corra (14. August 2014)

und ich grübel über raceface next sl oder tune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (14. August 2014)

Gibts Tune in 100mm, oder sprichst du von 4kant?


----------



## Bumble (14. August 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Jetzt komm....so lang ist er bestimmt auch wieder nicht...


Du Ferkel hattest den gleichen versauten Gedanken wie ich, ich schwör....


----------



## corra (15. August 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Gibts Tune in 100mm, oder sprichst du von 4kant?



tune schreibt für alle innenlager masse bei 900 eus für die black foot werde ich erwarten können das es sie in 100 mm innenlager breite gibt 


das werde ich auf der eurobike klären


----------



## jmr-biking (15. August 2014)

Geiles Bild!







Quelle: http://phaty.me/


----------



## Bumble (15. August 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Geiles Bild!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unser Opti hats zumindest bildertechnisch auf Platz 1 geschafft


----------



## Optimizer (15. August 2014)

Die blöde Lenkerlampe ist mir immer nach hinten gerutscht und hat mich schön von unten geblendet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (15. August 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Die blöde Lenkerlampe ist mir immer nach hinten gerutscht und hat mich schön von unten geblendet....


Achso, ich dachte du hast das absichtlich so eingestellt um dein bestes Stück gezielt in Szene zu setzen.


----------



## oli_muenchen (16. August 2014)

Hat einer von Euch schon mal - statt die originalen On One Felgen zu löchern - umgespeicht auf Rolling Darryl oder sogar Marge Lite? Ich überlege, mir einen leichteren LRS aufzubauen, will aber keine 600 Euro ausgeben.


----------



## criscross (16. August 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Hat einer von Euch schon mal - statt die originalen On One Felgen zu löchern - umgespeicht auf Rolling Darryl? Ich überlege, mir einen leichteren LRS aufzubauen, will aber keine 600 Euro ausgeben.



Ich...fahre jetzt die org. ON ONE Naben, einmal mit MG und einmal mit RD Felgen mit Sapim D-Light Speichen und Alu Nippel.
Die Lager und Freiläufe laufen bis jetzt astrein !


----------



## oli_muenchen (16. August 2014)

Das klingt doch schon mal gut. An Umspeichen hast Du nicht gedacht oder wolltest Du mit den Sapim nochmal Gewicht sparen?


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. August 2014)

Du willst auf hochwertige Felgen für 250€ umspeichen und wegen 40€ Ersparnis die alten unkonifizierten Sch***dinger weiterverwenden?


----------



## Staanemer (16. August 2014)

Apropos Lager: meine sind hin. Hat jemand den Typ oder die Größenangaben für die Lager von Naben und Freilauf?

Danke


----------



## oli_muenchen (16. August 2014)

Umspeichen ist halt leichter als neu einzuspeichen


----------



## Bumble (16. August 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Umspeichen ist halt leichter als neu einzuspeichen


Wenns daran mangelt kannst ja erst umspeichen und danach jede Speiche einzeln gegen Hochwertige austauschen


----------



## criscross (16. August 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Das klingt doch schon mal gut. An Umspeichen hnicht gedacht oder wolltest Du mit den Sapim nochmal Gewicht sparen?


auf die Idee wäre ich garnicht erst gekommen, wenn die Laufräder schon " auf " sind, nimmt man doch wohl auch gleich bessere Speichen....


----------



## criscross (16. August 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wenns daran mangelt kannst ja erst umspeichen und danach jede Speiche einzeln gegen Hochwertige austauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (16. August 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Umspeichen ist halt leichter als neu einzuspeichen



Drei Buchstaben für dich: ERD


----------



## zoomer (16. August 2014)

Haben denn On One und ML oder RD gerade zufällig den selben ERD ?

Ich würde selbst dann mindestens gegen günstige Comp/Race tauschen.
Und Alunippel.
Und dann doch auch gleich noch die Naben ....

Deshalb fahr ich die Dinger erst mal weiter


----------



## criscross (16. August 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Haben denn On One und ML oder RD gerade zufällig den selben ERD ?
> 
> Ich würde selbst dann mindestens gegen günstige Comp/Race tauschen.
> Und Alunippel.
> ...



ich hab bei beiden Felgen ( ML+ RD ) und den On one Naben  262er Speichenlänge  gebraucht.


----------



## oli_muenchen (16. August 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Haben denn On One und ML oder RD gerade zufällig den selben ERD ?



Eben. Das hatte ich gehofft zu erfahren. Daher die Frage nach dem Umspeichen.



criscross schrieb:


> ich hab bei beiden Felgen ( ML+ RD ) und den On one Naben  262er Speichenlänge  gebraucht.



Danke für die Info. Waren/sind die originalen On One Speichen auch 262er?


----------



## criscross (16. August 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Eben. Das hatte ich gehofft zu erfahren. Daher die Frage nach dem Umspeichen.
> 
> 
> 
> Danke für die Info. Waren/sind die originalen On One Speichen auch 262er?



hm....mein Stahllineal sagt 261mm, gemessen von, innen am Bogen bis Gewindeende...


----------



## oli_muenchen (16. August 2014)

Danke. Habe dazu auch noch was gefunden...

http://www.planetx.co.uk/help/spoke-lengths-for-planet-x-and-on-one-wheels


----------



## criscross (16. August 2014)

dann kommt das ja hin....hab bei mir rings rum 262er Speichen


----------



## zoomer (17. August 2014)

Nur Felge tauschen ist natürlich schon einfacher als ein Komplettaufbau,
vor allem wenn man es noch nie gemacht hat.
(Wenn ich da an meine ersten Flechtversuche denke  )

Aber sinnvoller ist es schon die 2,0 mm Speichen loszuwerden.


----------



## oli_muenchen (17. August 2014)

Ich habe beides schon gemacht. Umspeichen und neu einspeichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (17. August 2014)

Na dann, raus mit den störrischen Dingern und mindestens auf 2,0-1,8 runter ...


----------



## Bumble (18. August 2014)

Moin Jungs,

ich brauch mal wieder Fatty Expertentipps  hab ja vom Komplettbike und den verbauten Teilen leider keine Ahnung 

Wo bekommt man denn Ersatzteile für die Avid DB3 her ?
Gibt's Ersatzbremshebel ? Lässt sicher der Hebel überhaupt abbauen und einzeln austauschen ?
Wo gibt's Bremsbeläge und welche sind zu empfehlen ?


----------



## wartool (18. August 2014)

@Bumble 

ich empfehle die organischen Beläge von Superstar Components:
http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/organic-disc-brake-pads.htm
(ich denke dass die von der Elixir passen sollten... also Modell A3) Billisch und willisch!!
Tipp: bestell gleich 4 paar oder so.. und gleich noch welche für dich und Kumpels..dann lohnt der Versandpreis eher ;-)

Bremspumpe kannst du ne beliebige nehmen von Avid... zb hier günstig und mit Ersatzzange ;-P:
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=321_32_993_130&products_id=5202

oder hier komplett umrüsten:
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=13925


----------



## Bumble (18. August 2014)

wartool schrieb:


> @Bumble
> 
> ich empfehle die organischen Beläge von Superstar Components:
> http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/organic-disc-brake-pads.htm
> ...



Danke dir,aber gleich alles austauschen wegen nem verbogenen Hebel ist ja auch net das Wahre 

Vor allem auch weil Avid mit der Aussage wirbt:

*Bend Zone™*
Avid weiß, dass es zu Stürzen kommen kann und hat deshalb die Bend Zone entwickelt. Bei einem heftigen Aufprall, bei dem ein herkömmlicher Bremsgriff versagen würde, sorgt die Bend Zone dafür, dass sich der Bremsgriff biegt und der Griffkörper so von größeren Schäden verschont bleibt. So kannst du nicht nur das Schlimmste verhindern, ohne wie Fred Feuerstein bremsen zu müssen, du benötigst nicht einmal einen neuen Griffkörper. 

Wenns dann aber den Hebel nicht einzeln gibt, können die sich ihr Bend Zone auch sparen...

Kann noch jemand bestätigen dass die Elixir Beläge passen ?


----------



## zoomer (18. August 2014)

Mir wäre das zu mühsam,
finde @wartool Version 3 am besten.


(Bei Scyllas handgefertigter Hope Swarovski Edition
ist das natürlich was anderes)


Würde aber gleich zu einem japanischem Modell mit
Hydrauliköl tendieren.


----------



## Bumble (18. August 2014)

Typisch Wegwerfgesellschaft, ein Pfennigartikel für dessen Sinnhaftigkeit sogar noch geworben wird, geht kaputt und alles läuft darauf hinaus die gesamte Anlage auszutauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (18. August 2014)

Ich finde dieses Bend Dingens schon toll.
Sonst wäre vielleicht tatsächlich der Geberzylinder mit hinüber,
bzw. gar nichts mehr zum festhalten mehr da womit man bremsen
könnte.
Ist schon OK nur das defekte Hebelchen zu tauschen 
(Wenn man es zeitnah irgendwo her bekommt)

Ich finde DOT nur recht ecklig,
und warte nur darauf dass mir eine meiner (gut funtionierenden)
Elixier CRs einen Grund bietet sie zu ersetzen


----------



## Bumble (18. August 2014)

Hab dem Armin jetzt mal den Tipp gegeben sich 2 Satz von den 15€ Elixir von CNC-Bike zu bestellen.

Wenn der Griff net austauschen geht, wird halt die komplette Armatur umgebaut und schwarz lackiert 

Und neue Bremsbeläge hat er dann auch gleich  wenn sie denn passen bei seiner DB3


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. August 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Mir wäre das zu mühsam,
> finde @wartool Version 3 am besten.
> 
> 
> ...




Würde ich auch so machen!  
"Es lebe das Mineralöl !!"

Hätte aber noch eine weiße Avid Juicy 3 zum kleinen Kurs rumfliegen. V+H.


----------



## BigJohn (18. August 2014)

Warum nicht mal bei avid oder einem kompeteten Händler fragen? Gibt bestimmt eine Teilenummer


----------



## Bumble (18. August 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> ..........oder einem kompetenten Händler fragen?



Gibt's sowas noch ? Ich kenn keinen


----------



## zoomer (18. August 2014)

Bei Avid gibt es die Explosionszeichnungen nach Jahrgang mit Teilenummern
zum runterladen. Habe ich mir mal für meine diversen alten Elixiers
heruntergeladen.

Aber wer so Kleinzeugs bestellen mag, ob sich das preislich und zeitlich
lohnt würde mich auch mal interessieren.
Wahrscheinlich eher beim LBS als bei üblichen Internet Discountern.


----------



## Bumble (19. August 2014)

Mal wieder ne Frage zum Freilauf:

OnOne verlangt es den kompletten Laufradsatz einzuschicken und verspricht:

*When we have your wheels we will send you the V1.5 Version*

Was ist denn Version 1.5 beim Laufradsatz 
Oder is das Marketinggequatsche ?

Wie lange wird das eurer Erfahrung nach dauern bis Ersatz da ist  ?


----------



## zoomer (19. August 2014)

V1.5, halt andere Lager mit Vollfettfüllung so viel ich weiss.
Und die V2.0 hat eben den X1 Freilauf.

Die wichtigen Sachen wie Speichen, Nippel und Felge haben sie doch
eh vergessen upzudaten.



Man möge mich korrigieren falls ich falsch liege.


----------



## titzy (20. August 2014)

Zur Freilaufproblematik:

Mein Hinterrad ist immer noch bei On-One. Ich sollte dass komplett zurück schicken, da meine 3 zerstörten Freilaufklinken, das Gegenstück in der Nabe doch recht in Mitleidenschaft gezogen hatten. (Angefangen hatte es damit, wurde dann aber noch deutlich schlimmer ...). Irgendwie ist mein Hinterrad bei denen untergegangen, hab das zwar schon vor 2 Monaten hin geschickt, aber nie ne Rückmeldung erhalten. Hatte auch erst mal genug anderes zu tun, und Ausweich mit dem 2. LRS ist ja da...
Also hatte ich dem keine weitere Gewichtung bei gemessen.

Da jetzt bei mir aber langsam die Gedanken dazu auf kommen, ein 2. On-One Fatty aus meinen Resteteilen zusammen zu schrauben,
damit ich hier auch ne Karre hab aus reinen Billigteilen, die man zur Not auch mal wo längere Zeit stehen lassen kann und überhaupt, damit was zum einsauen fürn Winter da ist, kam ich mal auf die Idee nach zu fragen.

Man antwortet mir, dass sie dachten schon ein neues Wheel*set* zurück geschickt zu haben ... 
Da das offensichtlich noch nicht der Fall war, werden sie mir das noch mal mit Priorität zusenden... 
Dann gleich die neue Version, welche diese Problematik mit dem Freilauf nicht mehr haben soll... (Angabe, aber ohn Vxx Angabe von denen.

Man will mich Informieren, wenn die Sendung das Lager verlässt , aber seit letzten Freitag herrscht Funkstille.
Ich bin gespannt wann und vor allem was hier ankommt. (Gegen ein weiteres Vorderrad hätte nich nix einzuwenden ...)

Ich halt euch mal auf dem Laufenden, wie sich das entwickelt.


----------



## Bumble (20. August 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist mein Hinterrad bei denen untergegangen, hab das zwar schon vor 2 Monaten hin geschickt, aber nie ne Rückmeldung erhalten.



Fazit: Wenn man auf den LRS angewiesen ist und keine Alternativen hat sollte man es besser nicht einschicken.....
Danke für die Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (20. August 2014)

Fatty gesichtet in Mühlheim / Lämmerspiel. Bitte melden zwecks gemeinsamer Tourenplanung!


----------



## shibby68 (20. August 2014)

brauche mal klarheit.
der normale fatty wheelset ist im bundle verbaut?
v1,5 ist besser gelagert
v2 (eh nicht lieferbar) mit anderem freilaufkörper?


----------



## Bumble (20. August 2014)

shibby68 schrieb:


> brauche mal klarheit.
> der normale fatty wheelset ist im bundle verbaut?
> v1,5 ist besser gelagert
> v2 (eh nicht lieferbar) mit anderem freilaufkörper?


bisher sind das reine Vermutungen, konnte noch niemand bestätigen....


----------



## MaHaHnE (22. August 2014)

Soooo, Bremen hat jetzt auch ein Fatty mehr.  Vorgestern gekommen, und angefangen zusammenzubauen. 
Jetzt noch auf ein paar wenige Teile warten und dann gibt es ein schickes Bild davon.


----------



## mtbhb (22. August 2014)

MaHaHnE schrieb:


> Soooo, Bremen hat jetzt auch ein Fatty mehr.  Vorgestern gekommen, und angefangen zusammenzubauen.
> Jetzt noch auf ein paar wenige Teile warten und dann gibt es ein schickes Bild davon.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Dann bin ich ja nicht mehr alleine.


----------



## MaHaHnE (22. August 2014)

Na dann kann man ja mal ne gepflegte Tour in Warwe, große Höhe oder Sandhatten machen. Meine Frau hatte heute das Rad zum ersten mal im Keller gesehen und grinsend den Kopf geschütttelt.


----------



## mtbhb (22. August 2014)

Wie sich die Geschichte wiederholt. Meine Frau kann das auch nicht verstehen. 

Bruchhausen-Vilsen ist auch sehr nett. 

Dann werde ich mal in den nächsten 2 Wochen Italien mein Fatty nicht allzu sehr quälen. 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MaHaHnE (22. August 2014)

Gerade fertig geworden. So kann man erst mal fahren. Details werden kommende Woche verbessert.


----------



## criscross (22. August 2014)

MaHaHnE schrieb:


> Gerade fertig geworden. So kann man erst mal fahren. Details werden kommende Woche verbessert.


ui.....die Stütze ist aber weit draussen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaHaHnE (22. August 2014)

Der Typ, der damit fährt ist ja auch nicht klein.


----------



## criscross (22. August 2014)

ist die denn noch weit genug im Sitzrohr ?
ich habe hier auch noch ne 385er KS Stütze, die für mein Fatty 2cm zu kurz ist ......


----------



## MaHaHnE (23. August 2014)

Ha. Hatte wirklich nicht auf die Markierung geschaut. Musste noch gute 3cm rein. Aber das hat dem Grinsen während und nach der ersten Fahrt heute nicht den geringsten Abbruch getan. Was ein geiles Fahrgefühl.


----------



## criscross (23. August 2014)

MaHaHnE schrieb:


> Ha. Hatte wirklich nicht auf die Markierung geschaut. Musste noch gute 3cm rein. Aber das hat dem Grinsen während und nach der ersten Fahrt heute nicht den geringsten Abbruch getan. Was ein geiles Fahrgefühl.


so solls sein


----------



## corra (25. August 2014)

juhu nocheiner aus der nähe


----------



## MaHaHnE (25. August 2014)

Na dann lässt uns mal ne fäätte Trailrunde einlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corra (25. August 2014)

das schreit gradezu danach


----------



## criscross (25. August 2014)

da würd ich wohl auch mitfahren


----------



## MaHaHnE (25. August 2014)

Na dann planen wir mal. Kw38?


----------



## criscross (25. August 2014)

MaHaHnE schrieb:


> Na dann planen wir mal. Kw38?



muss am 20.9. zu nem 40zigsten Geburtstag


----------



## MaHaHnE (25. August 2014)

Dann irgendwann später. Bin flexibel.


----------



## mtbhb (25. August 2014)

Das klingt gut. wäre dann auch dabei.
Heute zumindest schon mal die Ponale rauf. Auch wenn Wetter noch recht feucht in Riva.
Frau lacht sich tot über die Gesichter der anderen.


----------



## MaHaHnE (25. August 2014)

Sehr geil. Die Gesichter habe ich hier auch gerade.


----------



## MT530GT (25. August 2014)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Fatty gesichtet in Mühlheim / Lämmerspiel. Bitte melden zwecks gemeinsamer Tourenplanung!





Könnte ich gewesen sein 

Grüße aus Bieber


----------



## Staanemer (26. August 2014)

MT530GT schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 316737
> Könnte ich gewesen sein
> 
> Grüße aus Bieber



Ok, ab auf den Hahnenkamm, muss raus


----------



## MaHaHnE (26. August 2014)

Jaha, also sollte man hier in Bremen zum Trailfahren und danach  vielleicht den 27ten veranschlagen? Das könnte ja vielleicht passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (26. August 2014)

MaHaHnE schrieb:


> Jaha, also sollte man hier in Bremen zum Trailfahren und danach  vielleicht den 27ten veranschlagen? Das könnte ja vielleicht passen.


 
dabei !  .....wenns nicht junge Hunde regnet


----------



## MT530GT (26. August 2014)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Ok, ab auf den Hahnenkamm, muss raus


Hahnenkamm ist klasse, müssen nur einen Termin finden, wenn Du bock hast
kannste ja morgen hier in Bieber zum MTB Treff kommen 18-30 am Ost-End-Platz
vor nowalala.

Grüße aus Bieber

Thorsten


----------



## Staanemer (28. August 2014)

Uih, morgen ist schon vorbei.

Ich renoviere gerade zwei Zimmer, da bin ich nicht oft hier.


----------



## shibby68 (29. August 2014)

Braucht der Fatty-Laufradsatz eigentlich SV oder AV Ventil?


----------



## Smart_Sam (29. August 2014)

An meinem sind SV dran.


----------



## mtbhb (30. August 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> dabei !  .....wenns nicht junge Hunde regnet



Schade, der 27.08. ist leider vorbei. Oder sollte es der 27.09. werden? Dann wäre ich dabei. Oder auch schon vorher.
Gibts schon einen Treffpunkt?

Hier in Riva bin ich noch immer der einzige Fatbiker. 

Gestern sind wir dann mal den Tremalzo runter. Der VeeRubber 8 fährt super auf diesem Geröll. Auf großen Steinen klebt der wie Gummi. 

Bin auch froh das ich noch das Hope T Rex 40 verbaut habe. Sonst wären doch ein paar Anstiege hier nicht machbar gewesen.


----------



## MaHaHnE (30. August 2014)

Na klar der  27.09. Treffen irgendwo in Bremen. Dann Warwe und später Bierspilunke?


----------



## criscross (30. August 2014)

mtbhb schrieb:


> Schade, der 27.08. ist leider vorbei. Oder sollte es der 27.09. werden? Dann wäre ich dabei. Oder auch schon vorher.
> Gibts schon einen Treffpunkt?
> 
> Hier in Riva bin ich noch immer der einzige Fatbiker.
> ...



klar...27.9. !

erst ne Trail Tour und dann ne Kneipentour


----------



## mtbhb (30. August 2014)

MaHaHnE schrieb:


> Na klar der  27.09. Treffen irgendwo in Bremen. Dann Warwe und später Bierspilunke?



Alles klar. Ich bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaHaHnE (30. August 2014)

Schreibt mir mal per PN eure Handy Nummern. Dann quatschen wir das so ab. Hat doch jeder WhatsApp?  Später können wir hier im  Forum ja alle Details bekanntgeben.
=> erst mal korrigiert. die worterkennung funktionierte mal gar nicht


----------



## MT530GT (1. September 2014)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Uih, morgen ist schon vorbei.
> 
> Ich renoviere gerade zwei Zimmer, da bin ich nicht oft hier.



kannst am Mittwoch wieder hier in Bieber zum MTB Treff kommen 18-30 am Ost-End-Platz
vor nowalala. Geplant sind die Steinbrüche (war Heute schon dort  ) ich komme mit Fatty kannst mich ja mal anrufen.
Meine Telefon-Nummer hatte ich dir ja mal geschickt.

Grüße aus Bieber
Thorsten


----------



## shibby68 (2. September 2014)

2 kurze Fragen zur Fatty-Gabel:
- welchen Durchmesser haben die Gabelrohre?
- welche max. Scheibengröße kann man fahren?

Gruß
shibby


----------



## MaHaHnE (2. September 2014)

Habe die Stahl sowie jetzt auch die carbon mit 203er Scheiben. Funktioniert sehr gut.  Durchmesser weiß ich aus dem Kopf nicht. Sorry


----------



## Staanemer (2. September 2014)

MT530GT schrieb:


> kannst am Mittwoch wieder hier in Bieber zum MTB Treff kommen 18-30 am Ost-End-Platz
> vor nowalala. Geplant sind die Steinbrüche (war Heute schon dort  ) ich komme mit Fatty kannst mich ja mal anrufen.
> Meine Telefon-Nummer hatte ich dir ja mal geschickt.
> 
> ...



Ich weiss, wo das ist. Arbeite aber bis 18 Uhr, am Wochenende geht´s nach Berlin. Das muss noch warten.


----------



## MT530GT (2. September 2014)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Ich weiss, wo das ist. Arbeite aber bis 18 Uhr, am Wochenende geht´s nach Berlin. Das muss noch warten.


müssen wir uns wo Treffen aufem weg dorthin, am Wochenende geht's bei mir an die Mosel zum Biken
bis Dienstag ;-). und am nächsten Mittwoch wieder Bike-Treff, das Wochenende drauf habe ich glaube ich nichts aufem Zettel.


Gruß aus Bieber

Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. September 2014)

Ich hätte da mal wieder *was technisches* zum Thema:

Wer fährt denn hier am Fatty 1x10 mit Kassettenerweiterung, a la OneUp, WT, Hope 42T,... ?

Ich habe irgendwie ein paar Probs, identisch zu diesem Kollegen aus dem YouTube Video.





Die Kette wird oben beim Verlassen des 42er Ritzels nicht richtig freigelassen. Läuft erst ein Stück mit nach unten und springt dann ab, 
ähnlich abgefahrenen, haifischartigen Kettenblättern vorne, die die Kette mit hochziehen möchten...

Alles neu.   42er, CS-M 771  10fach Kassette, 10fach Miche Kette (fahre ich an div. Rädern, ähnlich 10fach DuraAce & Co), Absolut Black Kettenblatt Narrow/wide.

Danke


----------



## Optimizer (3. September 2014)

Kann ich was zu sagen und vielleicht ne Mutmaßung dazu abgeben:
@taunusteufel78 : Interessant und wichtig wäre noch gewesen, welches Schaltwerk du hast!?!

Meine Konfiguration am Fatty ist folgende:
OneUp 40t+16t
CS-M771 10 fach Kassette
irgendeine KMC-Kette
Shimano Zee Schaltwerk RD-M640-SSW (also die FR-Variante 11-36!)

Das funktioniert alles einwandfrei. An meinem (so gut wie nicht mehr gefahrenem Fully) hab ich dieselbe Variante allerdings mit dem 42t MirfeRitzel. Auch da funktioniert das einwandfrei.

Ich habe bei den 1x10 Kassettenerweiterung die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die richtige Ablängung der Kette essentiell und nicht so einfach ist.
Die Kette sollte gerade so lang sein, dass sie auf dem 11er Ritzel nicht schlabbert. Umgekehrt darf sie allerdings nicht so kurz sein, dass auf dem größten Ritzel (also dem 40er bzw. 42) die Spannung zu groß ist. 
Vielleicht ist gerade eine zu stark gespannte Kette für das o.g. Problem verantwortlich!?! Mittlerweile muss ja bei den Shadow+ Schaltwerken eine höhere Kraft aufgebracht werden, um die Feder "aufzusteuern", so daß die Kette weniger Spannung hat und somit besser "arbeiten", sprich besser von Ritzel zu Ritzel springen kann.

Wenn du ein Shadow+ Schaltwerk hast, kannst du ja mal den kleinen Hebel (weiß jetzt den Fachbegriff nicht), auf OFF stellen und beobachten, ob dann die Kette leichter springt!?!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. September 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Kann ich was zu sagen und vielleicht ne Mutmaßung dazu abgeben:
> @taunusteufel78 : Interessant und wichtig wäre noch gewesen, welches Schaltwerk du hast!?!
> 
> Meine Konfiguration am Fatty ist folgende:
> ...



Guten Morgen, Optimizer!

Danke vorweg!  

Stimmt, das SW hatte ich vergessen aufzuführen.	-   Shimano XT Shadow PLUS MidCage.

Ich habe die Kette extra nicht zu kurz gemacht, damit genug Reserve beim Schaltvorgang vorhanden ist, um ohne Gewalt über die Zähne des 42ers zu bekommen. Also eher grundsätzlich immer ein Glied länger...

Irgendwie bin ich gegenüber dem E.Thirteen-Blatt skeptisch. 

B-Schraube so eingestellt, dass zw. Schaltwerksröllchen oben und 42er Blatt 5-6mm Abstand sind.
Mehr oder weniger Spiel hat nichts verändert.
Wenn ich an der Kurbel, Rad im Montageständer, langsam vorwärts drehe, könnte man meinen, dass von Glied zu Glied ein immer größer werdender Versatz (ähnlich wie bei gelängter Kette) der Glieder zur Zahnlücken entsteht, bis dann ca. bei jeder 5 oder 6 Kurbelumdrehung  ein Zahn vom Röllchen mit einem Zahn vom 42er übereinanderlaufen. Dann springt auch die Kette hörbar. So wie im Video oben.
Verdammt. Grrrr...


----------



## Staanemer (3. September 2014)

MT530GT schrieb:


> müssen wir uns wo Treffen aufem weg dorthin, am Wochenende geht's bei mir an die Mosel zum Biken
> bis Dienstag ;-). und am nächsten Mittwoch wieder Bike-Treff, das Wochenende drauf habe ich glaube ich nichts aufem Zettel.
> 
> 
> ...



Na toll, jetzt hab seite heute ein geschwollenes Knie. Jetzt kann ich weder rennovieren, noch biken. Wenigstens habe ich die Lager bestellt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. September 2014)

Terminabsprachen finde ich per "private Unterhaltung" irgendwie sinnvoller gelöst...  


@Optimizer

Glaubst du, eine 11fach-Kette würde ggf. Abhilfe bringen?


----------



## Bumble (3. September 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Terminabsprachen finde ich per "private Unterhaltung" irgendwie sinnvoller gelöst...


Dachte schon ich bin der Einzige den das stört. 
Seltsamerweise gibt's dafür vom Mod keinen Anschiss, wenn man im Eurobike-Thread was über ne Bremse schreibt hingegen schon, aber ich muss ja auch nicht alles verstehn...


----------



## Optimizer (3. September 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @Optimizer
> 
> Glaubst du, eine 11fach-Kette würde ggf. Abhilfe bringen?



keine ahnung...sorry


----------



## Staanemer (3. September 2014)

Mich stört es kein Bisschen.

Vielleicht finden sich ja mehr Mitfahrer, die kriegen das per PN dann irgendwie nicht mit.

Wie wärs mit nem Fatty-Mini-Flashmob am Samstag?

http://www.adfc-tour.de/touren.php?tage=30&organisation_id=35

Alle Fatty´s aus der Umgebung machen dort bestimmt Laune.


----------



## zoomer (3. September 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, Optimizer!
> 
> Danke vorweg!
> 
> ...




Das Überspringen hatte ich auch schon.
Einmal war es ein steifes Kettenschloss,
das zweite Mal ein schwergängiges Schaltröllchen.
Das merkt man auch bein Rückwärtstreten.

Das im Video sieht aber so aus als ob die Kette oben
beim extremen Schräglauf immer bei den Schaltaussparungen
früher raushüpft.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. September 2014)

Ja, irgendwie sowas. Klar, erster Verdacht  -  KETTENLINIE! 
Aber ich sitze mit dem 32er KB schon richtig dicht an der Kettenstrebe.
Früher bin ich ja auch 1fach gefahren, mit dem KB an gleicher Stelle....  
Anders wäre jetzt nur das 42er und die daraus resultierende Stellung von Käfig, Schaltwerk und der Winkel nach unten zum KB hin.

Röllchen und Kettenglieder sind i.O.
Ob ich mir ein 40er Hope mal holen soll?! Hm...

Mist! Wieder zwei Baustellen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (3. September 2014)

Habe ich das richtig verstanden dass deine Kette ohne Belastung
auf dem Kettenblatt überspringt,
also so wie eine neue Kette auf einer abgefahrenen Kassette ?

Kann man die Kette vom Kettenblatt wegziehen ?
Ist die Kette gelängt ? (Du Tier)

Kettenlinie kannst Du wohl eh nicht ändern.


Ich hab leider alle Ketten an Einfschantrieben extrem kurz - war keine gute Idee.
Wenn der Käfig so flach und lang hängt will er die Kette beim Rückwärtstreten
vom Kettenblatt ziehen, bzw. verbiegt sich das Schaltwerk und die Einstellung
bei den mittleren Ritzeln passt nicht mehr.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. September 2014)

Eigentlich wollte ich auf´s Rad, aber ich hatte keine Ruhe  -  Also nochmal nachgeschaut:

Kann ja nicht gehen 



Da ist doch irgendwas nicht maßhaltig gefertigt worden!?!
Egal ob DuraAce -, Miche-, KMC-Kette, _-alle neu-_  ..selbst locker auflegen ist nicht möglich.


----------



## FlowinFlo (3. September 2014)

Da hilft nur Zurücksenden! Das Blatt hat definitiv einen weg.


----------



## zoomer (3. September 2014)

Ist das jetzt eine verschlissenen Kette ?
Oder ist mal wieder einer im CAD mit den Einheiten durcheinander gekommen ?


----------



## FlowinFlo (3. September 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt eine verschlissenen Kette ?
> Oder ist mal wieder einer im CAD mit den Einheiten durcheinander gekommen ?



Du dürftest mit deiner zweiten Vermutung richtiger liegen!
->


taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Da ist doch irgendwas nicht maßhaltig gefertigt worden!?!
> Egal ob DuraAce -, Miche-, KMC-Kette, _-alle neu-_  ..selbst locker auflegen ist nicht möglich.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. September 2014)

So, 42T-Blatt demontiert und die 10fach Kassette normal, ohne Erweiterung, montiert.  _-> Schnurrt wie´n Kätzchen..._
Kettenlinie, bzw. der Schräglauf, passt.

Ausgebaut dann ein loses Kettengliedpaar (neu) als Lehre umlaufend auf dem 42T aufgesteckt. Zahn für Zahn. 
-> DIE BREITE IST DAS PROBLEM!!
Die Rückseite ist i.O. und wirkt plan, aber vorne, oft in der Nähe der "Steighilfefräsungen", aber nicht nur dort, schwankt die Breite der Zähne richtig krass.
Hier wurde wohl das Maß gewürfelt...!? 
*FAZIT:*  Edelschrott!

Hoffe ich bekomme das Ding getauscht ; liegt schon 3 Wochen hier. 
Abwicklung ist hoffentlich in deutsch!


----------



## Dutshlander (3. September 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hier wurde wohl das Maß gewürfelt...!?
> *FAZIT:*  Edelschrott!


 verscherbeln, würde für mein reste-Bike-garderobe gut passen aber moderate vorstellung, sparschwein ist Urlaubsbedingt sehr leicht geworden.


----------



## losbub (3. September 2014)

ZITAT: Hier wurde wohl das Maß gewürfelt...!? 
*FAZIT:*  Edelschrott!

Naja, die Empfehlung bei Kassetten nur Ritzel mit gleicher Kennung zu verwenden scheint nicht umsonst. Ist halt ein abgestimmtes Paket.
Und die Fehlerquelle kann sehr vielfältig sein, ich würde es nicht unbedingt am 42er festmachen wollen. Und am welchen Ritzel  oder Blatt sind die Zähne einigermassen gleich ausser bei einem Single ohne steighilfen . Je mehr hinten in die Kassette reingepackt wird desto Anfälliger wird das ganze System gegenüber Toleranzen (abgestimmte Bauteile etc.) und Verschmutzung.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. September 2014)

losbub schrieb:


> ZITAT: Hier wurde wohl das Maß gewürfelt...!?
> *FAZIT:*  Edelschrott!
> 
> Naja, die Empfehlung bei Kassetten nur Ritzel mit gleicher Kennung zu verwenden scheint nicht umsonst. Ist halt ein abgestimmtes Paket.
> Und die Fehlerquelle kann sehr vielfältig sein, ich würde es nicht unbedingt am 42er festmachen wollen. Und am welchen Ritzel  oder Blatt sind die Zähne einigermassen gleich ausser bei einem Single ohne steighilfen . Je mehr hinten in die Kassette reingepackt wird desto Anfälliger wird das ganze System gegenüber Toleranzen (abgestimmte Bauteile etc.) und Verschmutzung.



Prinzipiell richtig. Aber es gibt inzwischen zig Anbieter von diesen großen Ritzeln, die auch fast alle problemlos funktionieren. Sogar die mirfe-Ritzel.
Inzwischen gibt fast jeder Hersteller eine Kassettenempfehlung oder konstruiert sogar nur auf einen Hersteller (Sram/Shimano) hin.
Aber egal wie, zwischen die Innenlaschen einer Kette muss def. irgendwie ein Zahn passen, was hier nicht der Fall ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smart_Sam (3. September 2014)

Funktioniert es mit einer 9 fach Kette ? Ist die innen breiter ? Also ist die Erweiterung für 10 Fach geeignet ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. September 2014)

Ja! Ketten für 10/11 Speed! 
9fach hatte ich testhalber auch im Sinn, habe aber kein 9fach mehr hier. Und selbst wenn, Kassette braucht ja 10fach....


----------



## zoomer (3. September 2014)

Soweit ich weiss ist 10-fach nur aussen an den Bolzen schmäler, innen gleich.

Also 8-fach


----------



## cubation (5. September 2014)

Ich poste es mal doppelt: 

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FROOFAT/on-one-fatty-frame On One schmeißt gerade die Fatty Rahmen für 182,30 € raus. 
Alle Größen vorhanden. 

Und die Gabel bekommt man sicher mal gebraucht und günstig im Bikemarkt geschoßen. 


Thomas


----------



## criscross (5. September 2014)

hmm.....wenn die Ausverkauf machen........kommt dann was neues ? 
ein Fatty Carbon Rahmen ? ......


----------



## Bumble (5. September 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> hmm.....wenn die Ausverkauf machen........kommt dann was neues ?
> ein Fatty Carbon Rahmen ? ......


Hab ich mir auch grad überlegt.
Oder sie lassens sein mit den Fatbikes weil die Konkurrenz inzwischen zu groß ist....
Da könnte man sich ja direkt noch eins auf Lager legen, meins gammelt eh schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## projekt (5. September 2014)




----------



## criscross (5. September 2014)

projekt schrieb:


> Wer hat denn noch eine 1 1/8" Gabel übrig ? Ich könnte mir ja schnell einen 16"er ordern ....
> 
> - projekt


ICH !


----------



## CaseOnline (5. September 2014)

Sagt mal, die Carbon-Gabel - sind da die Decals unter Lack, oder kann man die einfach entfernen?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. September 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> hmm.....wenn die Ausverkauf machen........kommt dann was neues ?
> ein Fatty Carbon Rahmen ? ......



Mein erster Gedanke


----------



## ndg (6. September 2014)

hmm.....wenn die Ausverkauf machen........kommt dann was neues ?
ein Fatty Carbon Rahmen ? ......



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mein erster Gedanke



Oder mit  fettem 190er Hinterbau ! richtig Platz für echte 5.0er Reifen !?!


----------



## oli_muenchen (6. September 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Sagt mal, die Carbon-Gabel - sind da die Decals unter Lack, oder kann man die einfach entfernen?



Die kann man leider nicht entfernen. Irgendwer hier hatte die abgeschliffen...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. September 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Sagt mal, die Carbon-Gabel - sind da die Decals unter Lack, oder kann man die einfach entfernen?


Kein Ding! Bekommen wir weg, auch wenn einlackiert. 
Bei 'ner Flasche Wein in der Nachbarschaft...


----------



## MaHaHnE (7. September 2014)

Habe meine auch gerade ausgepackt und angebaut. *freu*


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. September 2014)

Vor der ersten Fahrt mit dem neuen LRS..










Weil einfach einfach einfach ist...






Zurück zu 1fach.
Vorerst mit 11-36 hinten, das das 42er bissl zickt. 

Die Hope mit dem 40T-Freilauf klingt schon anders gegenüber den älteren Hopes. Etwas leiser, aber eher "nervös"...   Trotzdem


----------



## Olca (7. September 2014)

Hi,

schööööner Radsatz 

Bin gerade am aufbauen meines Rolling Chassis , hab ähnlich wenig Platz zur Kettenstrebe...bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich das so lasse...






Gruß Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. September 2014)

Täuscht das oder hast du noch Zwischenscheiben zw. KB und Spider?


----------



## Olca (7. September 2014)

Hat das Race Face Blatt serienmässig mit integriertem Gewinde...
Ist ein 2mm Absatz obwohl einer reichen würde. Kettenlinie 64mm




Hab gestern auch mit Flo darüber schon sinniert ob ich das einfach lassen soll oder etwas ändere...wobei es da einige Wege gäbe 1-2mm mehr Luft zu bekommen.

Gruß Olli


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. September 2014)

Aha, ähnlich den XX1-Blättern... Habe sowas vermutet.
Blöde Frage vielleicht, aber sollte der Bund nicht* im* Loch des Kurbelspiders sitzen? Ähnlich dem hinteren Teil eines Kettenblattschraubenpärchen ;  durch das KB bis in den Spider.


----------



## Olca (7. September 2014)

Der Bund sitzt im Loch des spiders.
Hatte das KB mal mit 1mm Distanzscheiben anders herum montiert, (dann wird das mit dem Bund und Abstandshalter deutlicher), war zwar mehr Platz, aber keine Zentrierung mehr bei der Verschraubung und die Zentrierhülsen müsste ich auch noch andremeln.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. September 2014)

Okay....  
Anderes KB?


----------



## Bumble (7. September 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Okay....
> Anderes KB?


Kurbel übers Innenlager rausspacern kommt billiger


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. September 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Kurbel übers Innenlager rausspacern kommt billiger



Hi & Servus!

Erstmal  ->  _nettes Video von eurem Urlaub!  Top! _

Ja klar, geht auch. Ich habe halt gerne ausreichend Fleisch der Lagerschale im Rahmen. Wenn der Gewindeschaft der montierten Schalen länger ist, so wie bei meinen RaceFace-Schalen, passt´s.
Sonst mag ich es nicht so gerne..


----------



## Olca (7. September 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Kurbel übers Innenlager rausspacern kommt billiger



Wie macht man das am einfachsten bei dem Howitzer Innenlager ?

Hab diverse Theorien:

- falls die Verzahnung auf der Welle nicht konisch ist (was ich noch nicht geprüft habe) könnte man eine 1mm oder 1,5mm Scheibe direkt auf die Welle zwischen dem rechten Kurbelarm und der Achse legen und eine genauso dicke Scheibe zwischen dem Innenlager Lager und der Anlageflächer der Kurbel, damit das wieder die Welle fixiert.

- da die Welle ja durch die beiden Kurbelarme fixiert wird (richtig ?), könnte man auch die Anlagefläche der linken Kurbel um 1-1,5mm abfräßen und dadurch die Welle nach rechts bekommen und rechts die Howitzer Lagerschale um das selbe Maß spacern...

- Anschlag der linken Howitzerlagerschale zum Rahmen hin abdrehen und so etwas nach rechts kommen...

- Rahmen am Tretlagergehäuse links etwas abfräßen (ungern)


Habt Ihr noch Ideen dazu ?

Gruß Olli


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. September 2014)

Olca schrieb:


> Wie macht man das am einfachsten bei dem Howitzer Innenlager ?
> 
> Hab diverse Theorien:
> 
> ...



Also dann eher ein neues Blatt! Das wäre mir zuviel Aufriss!!!

Wieviel Zähne hat das Blatt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (7. September 2014)

Kannst du nicht einfach ne Scheibe von der linken Seite nach Rechts rüberpacken ? Mit 2 Scheiben sollte das doch noch gehen oder ?

Die linke Lagerschale sollte halt noch sauber die Achse führen/stützen , da musst halt bissl testen.


----------



## Bumble (7. September 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Erstmal  ->  _nettes Video von eurem Urlaub!  Top! _



Ich reiche das direkt an den @Der Kokopelli  weiter


----------



## Olca (7. September 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht einfach ne Scheibe von der linken Seite nach Rechts rüberpacken ? Mit 2 Scheiben sollte das doch noch gehen oder ?
> 
> Die linke Lagerschale sollte halt noch sauber die Achse führen/stützen , da musst halt bissl testen.



Links habe ich keine Scheibe beim Howitzer...laut Anleitung kam da nur eine rein und die hab ich schon rechts...


----------



## Bumble (7. September 2014)

Olca schrieb:


> Links habe ich keine Scheibe beim Howitzer...laut Anleitung kam da nur eine rein und die hab ich schon rechts...


und da is keine Luft mehr zusätzlich rechts ne flache Scheibe drunter zu packen ?

Bei sowas experimentier ich oft ewig rum bis es mal passt


----------



## Olca (7. September 2014)

Hi,

ich glaube ich stehe da gerade auf dem Schlauch...

Wo soll ich rechts noch eine Scheibe drunter packen ? Zwischen Rahmen und rechter Lagerschale ?

Ist das nicht so das ich dann mehr druck auf die Lager ausübe ? Die Welle ich ja axial lose und nur durch die Kurbelarme fixiert...oder meinst Du das da axial evtl. noch etwas Luft ist und man das austesten muß ?

Sorry das Howitzer ist noch Neuland für mich...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. September 2014)

Olca schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich glaube ich stehe da gerade auf dem Schlauch...
> 
> ...



Ich denke *leider ja*!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (7. September 2014)

Olca schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich glaube ich stehe da gerade auf dem Schlauch...
> 
> ...


Ich kenn das Howitzer ja auch nicht aber ich denke mal dass da schon noch Luft ist , du brauchst ja nur 1-2mm !!!

Die Scheibe müsste dann zwischen den Rahmen und die rechte Innenlagerschale um die komplette Kubelgarnitur weiter nach rechts zu bekommen.
Ich hab für son Feintuning extra dünne Metallringe.

Wie gesagt, ich hab da kein Universalrezept, ich probier bei solchen Problemen immer aus bis es passt und hab massig Teile zum basteln in meiner Werkstatt


----------



## Olca (7. September 2014)

Ich glaube so einfach ist das beim Howitzer nicht.
Die Kurbelarme liegen ja direkt dann den Lagern an, könnte halt nur am linken Kurbelarm etwas zum Lager hin wegfräsen lassen und so die Welle nach rechts bekommen...
Muss mich die Tage noch mal damit beschäftigen, hab im Moment eh nicht das Werkzeug hier, hatte das ganze nur schnell beim Kumpel reingeschraubt und erst Werkzeug für mich bestellt.

Danke schon mal fürs Brainstorming dazu !!!

Gruß Olli


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. September 2014)

Da bei einem* zusätzlichen* Spacer die Gesamtbreite der Lagereinheit wächst, könnte sich die ganze Materie bei einem HT2 ähnlichem System schön verspannen beim Anziehen..  
Bei 4kant-Patronenlagern sollte das eher gehen, da die eigentliche Achse ja fix ist.


----------



## Bumble (7. September 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Da bei einem* zusätzlichen* Spacer die Gesamtbreite der Lagereinheit wächst, könnte sich die ganze Materie bei einem HT2 ähnlichem System schön verspannen beim Anziehen..



Wenn das ähnlich wie beim HT2 ist baut man Druck auf und verspannt das Innenlager, das leuchtet mir ein.

Ich bin auch grad am experimentieren mit der X5 Kurbel auf 1-fach Narrow Wide umgebaut in Kombi mit nem HT2 Lager, was zwar funzt aber auch nur mit Basteln geht.


----------



## zoomer (8. September 2014)

Ne geht nicht.

Ich wollte den Spacer wegnehmen weil die Kettenführung gestriffen hat.
Dann ist die Kurbel lose.
Bei einem Spacer mehr verklemmt man die Kurbel.

Wenn dann muss man auf der Gegenseite was abschleifen.
Würde ich aber nicht machen. Eher ein normales Singlespeedblatt
drauf machen.


----------



## titzy (8. September 2014)

Olca schrieb:


> Wo soll ich rechts noch eine Scheibe drunter packen ? Zwischen Rahmen und rechter Lagerschale ?
> 
> Ist das nicht so das ich dann mehr druck auf die Lager ausübe ? Die Welle ich ja axial lose und nur durch die Kurbelarme fixiert...oder meinst Du das da axial evtl. noch etwas Luft ist und man das austesten muß ?






Bumble schrieb:


> Ich kenn das Howitzer ja auch nicht aber ich denke mal dass da schon noch Luft ist , du brauchst ja nur 1-2mm !!!
> 
> Die Scheibe müsste dann zwischen den Rahmen und die rechte Innenlagerschale um die komplette Kubelgarnitur weiter nach rechts zu bekommen.
> Ich hab für son Feintuning extra dünne Metallringe.
> ...





Bumble schrieb:


> Wenn das ähnlich wie beim HT2 ist baut man Druck auf und verspannt das Innenlager, das leuchtet mir ein.



Ich hab das mit 2 Spacern probiert um das 36er KB an der Kurbel betreiben zu können. Ergebnis: Es hat nicht funktioniert! Das Lager hats nicht überlebt + man bekommt die Kurbel nicht gescheit fest, da konisch!
Was aber funktionieren würde, wäre wenn du das Tretlagergehäuse um die 1-2mm weg drehst, damit du das gesamte Setup wieder auf die gleich Breite verkürzt.

Meine Lösung bestand einfach darin wieder auf das alte 32er KB zu wechseln + später einfach die X5 mit dem 36er KB zu montieren, seit dem bin ich glücklich.


----------



## Bumble (8. September 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> Meine Lösung bestand einfach darin wieder auf das alte 32er KB zu wechseln + später einfach die X5 mit dem 36er KB zu montieren, seit dem bin ich glücklich.



Welches Innenlager fährste denn mit der X5 ?
Ich hab die jetzt auch und fahr die aktuell mit nem HT2Innenlager, dachte das geht weil auch 24mm, funzt aber wegen der Breite der Innenlagerschalen nur als Bastellösung.


----------



## BigJohn (8. September 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Welches Innenlager fährste denn mit der X5 ?
> Ich hab die jetzt auch und fahr die aktuell mit nem HT2Innenlager, dachte das geht weil auch 24mm, funzt aber wegen der Breite der Innenlagerschalen nur als Bastellösung.


In wie fern? Eigentlich sollten die sich doch nur in der Hülse im Gehäuse unterscheiden.


----------



## Bumble (8. September 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> In wie fern? Eigentlich sollten die sich doch nur in der Hülse im Gehäuse unterscheiden.


Ich dachte ja dass die X5 wegen GXP eine sich verjüngende Achse hat, ist aber durchgehend 24mm wie bei HT2, passt also vom Durchmesser der Achse her.

Mit den HT2 Lagerschalen hab ich aber auf der Non-Drive-Seite nicht genug Abstützung für die Innenlagerachse, kann also nicht so weit raus spacern wie ich möchte. Hab mir aus nem 'Stück abgeschnittenem Steuerrohr jetzt ne distanzhülse gebastelt, die muss exakt passen weil sonst entweder Spiel im antrieb ist oder das Innenlager zu arg gequetscht ist.

Doof erklärt oder wars verständlich ?


----------



## titzy (8. September 2014)

Das ist ne gute Frage.
Ich verwende noch das Orginale Lager, was ich von @mtbbee damals zur Kurbel dazu bekommen habe.
Schaut für mich aus wie ein normales GXP Schraubschalenlager, nur halt mit etwas längerer Dichtungshülse zwischen den Lagerschalen. Wenn man die längere Hülse hat, dann sollte es mit dem normalen GXP Lager meines wissen klappen, ich hab allerdings bisher bei GXP Lagern vorm Fatty nur Pressfit gehabt. (Und gerade gesehen, das es die jetzt auch schon für Fattys gibt )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (8. September 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> (Und gerade gesehen, das es die jetzt auch schon für Fattys gibt )



Ja gibt's, das Canyon dude hat z.b. Pressfit.


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. September 2014)

Ich fände die ganze Thematik hier ja besser aufgehoben. 
Es ist ja doch eher ein generelles Platzproblem, das einem bei vielen Fatbikes beim Selbstaufbau begegnen kann.


----------



## Bumble (8. September 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich fände die ganze Thematik hier ja besser aufgehoben.
> Es ist ja doch eher ein generelles Platzproblem, das einem bei vielen Fatbikes beim Selbstaufbau begegnen kann.


Nöö isses nicht, das bezieht sich zumindest in meinem Fall ganz speziell aufs Fatty, bei nem anderen Rahmen/Hinterbau kann das schon wieder komplett anders ausschaun, da muss man dann eventuell gar keinen großen Aufriss machen bezüglich Innenlager/Kurbel rausspacern usw. !!!!


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. September 2014)

Findet in paar Wochen dann aber keiner mehr, weil´s hier eh unübersichtlich wird.
Okay, weitermachen! (!!!)


----------



## Bumble (8. September 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Findet in paar Wochen dann aber keiner mehr, weil´s hier eh unübersichtlich wird.
> Okay, weitermachen! (!!!)


Wenn wir ne Lösung gefunden haben, poste ichs im entsprechenden Thread, okay ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. September 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> Ich hab das mit 2 Spacern probiert um das 36er KB an der Kurbel betreiben zu können. Ergebnis: Es hat nicht funktioniert! Das Lager hats nicht überlebt + man bekommt die Kurbel nicht gescheit fest, da konisch!
> Was aber funktionieren würde, wäre wenn du das Tretlagergehäuse um die 1-2mm weg drehst, damit du das gesamte Setup wieder auf die gleich Breite verkürzt.
> 
> Meine Lösung bestand einfach darin wieder auf das alte 32er KB zu wechseln + später einfach die X5 mit dem 36er KB zu montieren, seit dem bin ich glücklich.




Mal im Ernst, wenn das was gaaaanz spezielles wäre, würde ich ggf. auch an den Rahmen gehen, aber doch nicht wegen einer Serien - Alukurbel  und einem austauschbaren KB.
Oder denke ich quer?


----------



## titzy (8. September 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst, wenn das was gaaaanz spezielles wäre, würde ich ggf. auch an den Rahmen gehen, aber doch nicht wegen einer Serien - Alukurbel  und einem austauschbaren KB.
> Oder denke ich quer?


Da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu! Erst recht nicht bei ner Sack schweren Howitzer / Husselfett Kurbel. Da kommste billiger und einfacher eine andere Kurbel, aus dem inzwischen doch schon größer werdenden Fatbike Teilemarkt zu nehmen! Ich wollt nur damit klarstellen, das es der 2 Spacer alleine nicht unbedingt tut, eh sich da noch jemand sein Lager wegen sowas zertrümmert.


----------



## criscross (8. September 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst, wenn das was gaaaanz spezielles wäre, würde ich ggf. auch an den Rahmen gehen, aber doch nicht wegen einer Serien - Alukurbel  und einem austauschbaren KB.
> Oder denke ich quer?


sehe ich genauso.....ne X5 Kurbel mit 22-36 kostet so um die 150€, kompl.  mit GXP Lagerschalen und
wer meint erst müsse 1fach fahren, schraubt das 22er ab und gut ist......


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. September 2014)

Passt gerade so schön zum 1fach Thema, daher kurz OT. Sorry!  
Aktuell von heute aus meinem Niner-Aufbaufaden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (8. September 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> sehe ich genauso.....ne X5 Kurbel mit 22-36 kostet so um die 150€



Hab ohne Innenlager sogar nur 95€ bezahlt !


----------



## criscross (8. September 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hab ohne Innenlager sogar nur 95€ bezahlt !


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. September 2014)

Was mich mal interessiert - Gab´s hier beim Fatty eigentlich schon mal größere Ausfälle/Defekte wie Risse oder Rahmenbrüche?

Manchmal mache ich mir so meine Gedanken über die Schweißnaht am Gusset zum Sitzrohr, gerade weil ich schon viel Stützenauszug fahre.


----------



## Bumble (8. September 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Manchmal mache ich mir so meine Gedanken über die Schweißnaht am Gusset zum Sitzrohr, gerade weil ich schon viel Stützenauszug fahre.



Meins knarzt in letzter Zeit recht stark in dem Bereich, könnte aber auch die Vario-Stütze sein oder der Sattel....


----------



## titzy (8. September 2014)

Ich habs bei größe M bisher noch nicht geschafft! Ich hoffe das bleibt auch so.
Zu meiner Bilanz gilt es vielleicht zu erwähnen: Vor Jahren ist mir das Ausfallende am Billig Baumarkt MTB Stahlrahmen weg gebrochen (OK, ist kein Kunststück bei der Billigware).

2012 hat mein Cube Reaction Alu Rahmen Weihnachten nicht mehr erlebt (Mod 2011), Grund: Schweißnaht Sitzstrebe gerissen.
2013 hat mein Canyon CF Weihnachten wieder bei Canyon verbracht, weil Hauptschwingenlager im Rahmen spiel hatte, es gab einen neuen CF Rahmen.
2014 (Mai) hab ich von der Original Fatty Alus Sattelstütze beim fahren (Flachland!) so eine M5 Schraube zur Sattelbefestigung weg geflext.

2014 hoffe ich das Fatty hält, allerdings kommt ja eh bald das 2. Fatty 
An der Alustütz knarzt aber bei mir nix, nur wenn ich die Carbonstütze mit zu wenig Carbonpaste rein schiebe...


----------



## Bumble (8. September 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> An der Alustütz knarzt aber bei mir nix, nur wenn ich die Carbonstütze mit zu wenig Carbonpaste rein schiebe...



Vielleicht mach ich mal bissl Carbonpaste auf die Alustütze und die Sattelstreben ? Schaden kanns ja nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (8. September 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Was mich mal interessiert - Gab´s hier beim Fatty eigentlich schon mal größere Ausfälle/Defekte wie Risse oder Rahmenbrüche?
> 
> Manchmal mache ich mir so meine Gedanken über die Schweißnaht am Gusset zum Sitzrohr, gerade weil ich schon viel Stützenauszug fahre.



solange die Stütze weit/tief genug im Rahmen steckt, sollte doch alles ok sein, oder ?


----------



## Olca (8. September 2014)

Nix da, so schnell geb ich nicht auf, neu kaufen kann jeder.
Außerdem hat mich die gesamte Kurbel mit innenlager und KB grad mal knappe 90 gekostet, da lasse ich mich von ein wenig tüfteln nicht aufhalten, ist doch das Salz in der Suppe ;-)

Wie ich das so sehe gibt's für mein Platzthema nur zwei Möglichkeiten, Rahmen bearbeiten oder die Anlagefläche der Lagerschale, wobei da nur ein mm gehen würde.

Also wohl am Rahmen ...

Gruß Olli


----------



## zoomer (8. September 2014)

Den On One Stützenkopf hab ich mit dem ersten Poplumpser, weil mit
Sandalen von den Pedalen gerutscht, auch aus dem Gewinde gezogen.
Sattel auch leicht verbogen.
Inzwischen, nach weiteren Poplumpsern auf der Syntace Alustütze,
mach ich mir da keine Sorgen mehr, trotz minimaler Einstecktiefe.

Damit ist auch bewiesen dass das Sattelrohr hält.
Die gebogene Sitzrohrstrebe ist hässlich, aber durch die Biegung
elastisch und haltbar.

(Einer meiner Cyclecraft Rahmen ist schon beim ersten Plumpser
gebrochen)


----------



## Bumble (9. September 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> (Einer meiner Cyclecraft Rahmen ist schon beim ersten Plumpser
> gebrochen)



Gibs zu, du hast zuhause keine Couch sondern nur ne Menge Bikes auf denen du dann abwechselnd vorm Fernseher sitzt und je nach Spannung des Programms wild auf und ab hüpfst 
Hardcore-Test, sozusagen das Gegenstück zum Syntace Lenker-Vorbau-Prüfmonster


----------



## Der Kokopelli (9. September 2014)

Die erfolgreichen Teile bekommen dann das Siegel "PAC - Poplumpser Approved Component". Ich hab einen Kumpel, der fast immer im Sitzen fährt, auch beim Downhill. Der hat schon mehrere Syncros-Stützen (die guten alten) zugrunde gerichtet. Den kann man auch als Tester einsetzen (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes )


----------



## zoomer (9. September 2014)

Genau.

Und ausserdem braucht man auch das entsprechende Gewicht um sich
als professineller Poplumpser zu qualifizieren. Kann also nicht Jeder.


Das einzige Manko am On One Fatty Rahmen waren doch bisher nur die
Risse und Rostspuren von den Abdeckungen der alten segmentierten
Stahlgabel.
Aber irgendeiner wird in Zukunft sicher noch einen Rahmen
kaputt bekommen.


----------



## BigJohn (9. September 2014)

Jedes mal wenn ich sowas sehe, gerate ich in Versuchung mir auch sowas zu bauen:






Besonders wo sie jetzt auch noch die Rahmen verschleudern...


----------



## MaHaHnE (9. September 2014)

Nun kann es richtig finalisiert werden. 

I


----------



## criscross (9. September 2014)

MaHaHnE schrieb:


> Nun kann es richtig finalisiert werden.
> 
> I



ja....... ist denn schon Weihnachten


----------



## MaHaHnE (9. September 2014)

Gerade irgendwie schon. oder sagen wir,  es ist ein Geburtstagsgeschenk von mir an mich.  Harrrrrr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (9. September 2014)

MaHaHnE schrieb:


> Gerade irgendwie schon. oder sagen wir,  es ist ein Geburtstagsgeschenk von mir an mich.  Harrrrrr...


----------



## Olca (11. September 2014)

Hi,

brauche mal einen Rat.
Vorne habe ich eine shimano SLX mit 203er Scheibe und hab mir den shimano Adapter SM MA 203 P/S dazu bestellt, aber das passt irgendwie nicht, viel zu groß, bei der Vielzahl der Adapter blicke ich da nicht mehr durch...welchen muß man da bestellen ??? Am liebsten ein oranger Reverse, aber den finde ich nur bis 180mm


 

Gruß Olli


----------



## shibby68 (11. September 2014)

Sieht komisch aus. Ist das einer für eine spezielle Gabel eventl? und nicht der Standardadapter?


----------



## Olca (11. September 2014)

Ist dieser hier:

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-adapter-vr-auf-203mm-sm-ma-f203p-s-26821/wg_id-284

Gibts Verschiedene IS standards ? (IS2000 und einen anderen ?)

Oder haben die bei on-one bei der Gabel Mist gebraten ?


----------



## scylla (11. September 2014)

Olca schrieb:


> Ist dieser hier:
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-adapter-vr-auf-203mm-sm-ma-f203p-s-26821/wg_id-284
> 
> ...



Schau mal auf deinem Bild genau hin: Auf deinem Adapter steht "R203P/S", du hast also einen für hinten ("R" steht für "rear"). 
Du bräuchtest aber einen "F203P/S", also "F" für "front". Genau diesen "F203P/S" hast du auch von Bike-Discount verlinkt. 
Evtl haben sie dir den falchen geschickt, oder du hast dich beim Bestellen verklickt? Überprüf nochmal deine Bestellung!


----------



## chickenway-user (11. September 2014)

Verschiedene IS-Standards gibt es eigentlich nicht, aber vorne und hinten sind unterschiedlich. Hinten ist bei gleichem Adapter die Scheibe 20mm kleiner. 
Du hast einen Adapter für 200 hinten sm-ma-R... brauchst aber für 200 vorne sm-ma-V..., also der den du verlinkt hast. 

Der Reverse-Adapter für 180mm hinten sollte aber auch passen.


----------



## Olca (11. September 2014)

scylla DU bist super !

Hab ich gar nicht drauf geachtet, auf der Tüte und Bestellung steht *F.
*
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 

Scheint schon bei shimano falsch eingetütet worden zu sein, auch auf dem halb überklebten original Sticker der Tüte steht F...


----------



## Olca (11. September 2014)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Der Reverse-Adapter für 180mm hinten sollte aber auch passen.



Stimmt, der passt, habe es gerade mal probiert !
Danke für den Tip 

Wieder was gelernt der Olli  derbisvorkurzemnurfelgenankerhatte


----------



## MaHaHnE (11. September 2014)

Das ist ein Adapter für 203mm hinten. Bei der Bezeichnung musste ein R bei dir stehen. Du brauchst einen 203mm F Adapter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olca (11. September 2014)

MaHaHnE schrieb:


> Das ist ein Adapter für 203mm hinten. Bei der Bezeichnung musste ein R bei dir stehen. Du brauchst einen 203mm F Adapter.


Danke ! Hatten wir ja schon geklärt und meine Blindheit offenbart...

Das KB Platzthema habe ich jetzt auch erledigt.
Nach langem hin und her hab ich das Tretlagergehäuse links um 1,8mm erleichtert und bin somit im grünen Bereich.


 

Jetzt fehlt nur der richtige Adapter und die Schaltung und schon kann ich auch fetteln, freue mich schon 

Gruß Olli


----------



## MaHaHnE (11. September 2014)

Ja sauber!  Sieht ja jetzt Tipp Top aus.


----------



## --Freeride-- (12. September 2014)

Ich hab eine Frage an die Fatty spezialisten, was passt beim Fatty maximal hinten rein?
BUD oder Lou auf 65mm oder 80mm Felge?
Wer fährt die Reifen, wieviel platz ist da noch?
Ganz speziel, wieviel Luft ist da noch zum unteren quer Yoke? Ein 29+ Reifen baut nochmal 5mm höher als der Bud, geht der gerade noch durch?
Ich fahre im Moment einen 29+ an meinem gekürzten Ragley Big Wig, da sind auch nur 4mm Platz zwischen Reifen und Sattelrohr, das gibt keine Probleme. Das Fatty wird eher steifer sein, deswegen sollten da 4mm auch reichen. Bedingt allerdings, dass beim BUD noch 10mm Platz sind.


----------



## criscross (12. September 2014)

--Freeride-- schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Frage an die Fatty spezialisten, was passt beim Fatty maximal hinten rein?
> BUD oder Lou auf 65mm oder 80mm Felge?
> Wer fährt die Reifen, wieviel platz ist da noch?
> Ganz speziel, wieviel Luft ist da noch zum unteren quer Yoke? Ein 29+ Reifen baut nochmal 5mm höher als der Bud, geht der gerade noch durch?
> Ich fahre im Moment einen 29+ an meinem gekürzten Ragley Big Wig, da sind auch nur 4mm Platz zwischen Reifen und Sattelrohr, das gibt keine Probleme. Das Fatty wird eher steifer sein, deswegen sollten da 4mm auch reichen. Bedingt allerdings, dass beim BUD noch 10mm Platz sind.



29+ passt nicht beim Fatty !


----------



## --Freeride-- (12. September 2014)

Ok, wo passt es nicht, vielleicht kann man die Strebe unten ja etwas quetschen, um nochmal 3mm zu holen? Ich bin da eher pragmatisch veranlagt.


----------



## zoomer (12. September 2014)

--Freeride-- schrieb:


> Ok, wo passt es nicht, vielleicht kann man die Strebe unten ja etwas quetschen, um nochmal 3mm zu holen?




Heimlicher Stiefbruder von Bumble ?


@Kokopelli 
Hast Du noch das Foto mit der gequetschten Sitzstrebenabstützung von der EB ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (12. September 2014)

--Freeride-- schrieb:


> Ok, wo passt es nicht, vielleicht kann man die Strebe unten ja etwas quetschen, um nochmal 3mm zu holen? Ich bin da eher pragmatisch veranlagt.


jo...quetschen......oder gleich raus sägen


----------



## Der Kokopelli (12. September 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> @Kokopelli
> Hast Du noch das Foto mit der gequetschten Sitzstrebenabstützung von der EB ?



Klar, wenn man erst ganz kurz vor der Messe merkt, dass der Reifen nicht reinpasst (bei Centurion),



dann quetscht man ein bisschen am Rahmen herum, Nachlackieren kann man später noch, who cares? Sind ja rustikale Fatbikes...

Wagenheber wird hier im Forum auch ab und an gerne verwendet


----------



## --Freeride-- (12. September 2014)

Naja gans so radikal muss es ja nicht sein, ich hab bei meinem Badboy ganz vorsichtig die Kettenstreben mit Holz dazwischen und ner Schraubzwinge gequetscht, das hält schon seit 3000km problemlos und die 2,35er Supermoto fahren sich einfach klasse 

Hat keiner mehr was Sinnvolles zu meiner Frage beizutragen?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (12. September 2014)

Die Beiträge sind alle sinnvoll. Sie sagen Dir "tu´s nicht!"

Bud und Lou hinten auf 80mm ist im On-One total grenzwertig, außerdem bekommst Du Probleme mit der Kette, die dann je nach Kettenblattkombo im kleinsten Gang am Reifen schleift. Auf ne Marge Lite würde ich den Lou nie montieren, zu breit der Reifen für diese schmale Felge.


----------



## --Freeride-- (12. September 2014)

Es ging mir doch garnicht darum einen BUD auf ner 65mm Felge im Fatty zu fahren, sondern um die Frage, ob das jemand macht und wieviel Platz da noch ist.
OK, es ist grenzwertig. Wo? An der Seite oder unten an der quer Strebe? 
Bekommt man den Finger noch zwischen die Strebe unten oder nicht? Wenn ja könnte man den 29+ mal probieren, wenn der Bud schon an der Querstrebe schleift, dann brauch ich den 29+ nicht versuchen, da wird es auch das quetschen der Strebe nicht richten können.

Der 29+ Knard läuft auf meiner Trace Enduro perfekt, da reichen 4mm Luft aus, dass nichts schleift.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (12. September 2014)

Ganz abgesehen vom Rahmen, Du hast eine 170mm Hinterachse. Da wird es sowieso schwer, die Kette am Reifen vorbei zu bekommen. Wie willst Du das lösen? Welche Kurbel und welche Kettenblätter fährst Du? Hinten 10fach oder 11fach?

Edit: An der Seite wird es eng werden.


----------



## Bumble (12. September 2014)

--Freeride-- schrieb:


> Es ging mir doch garnicht darum einen BUD auf ner 65mm Felge im Fatty zu fahren, sondern um die Frage, ob das jemand macht und wieviel Platz da noch ist.



Ich fahr mit einigen Tricks nen BFL auf Clown Shoe im OnOne Hinterbau.

Hab jetzt vorne auf 1fach mit X5 Kurbel umgebaut, Kette schleift jetzt auch nicht mehr am Reifen. 

Der BFL auf CS ist aber von der Breite her absolut grenzwertig, passt rein, aber Luft ist kaum noch.

Keine Ahnung ob dir das jetzt irgendwie weiter hilft, hab auch net verstanden was du eigentlich vor hast.


----------



## --Freeride-- (12. September 2014)

Ich möchte 29+ fahren können. der durchmesser ist 1cm mehr als der BUD, also brauch ich 5mm mehr Platz zur Querstrebe. 

ALso ich fasse zusammen, an der Seite wird es eng beim BUD, BFL geht.

Dann steht dem 29+ doch nichts im Weg, von der Kettenlinie her ist das doch wurscht, am 3.0er geht die Kette ganz locker vorbei, das tut sie ja sogar bei 135mm Hinterrad...


----------



## Bumble (12. September 2014)

--Freeride-- schrieb:


> Ehm ok, Du hast schon gelesen was ich geschrieben habe?


Du hast viel geschrieben und wolltest viel wissen 



--Freeride-- schrieb:


> An der Seite wird es eng beim BUD?



Woher soll ich das wissen ?


----------



## --Freeride-- (12. September 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Du hast viel geschrieben und wolltest viel wissen
> 
> 
> 
> Woher soll ich das wissen ?



Ich hatte Kokopelli gemeint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (12. September 2014)

--Freeride-- schrieb:


> Ich hatte Kokopelli gemeint.


Woher soll er es wissen ? Er hat weder nen Bud, noch ein OnOne


----------



## --Freeride-- (12. September 2014)

Ich geb auf... ich wollte einfach nur wissen ob ein 29+ passt oder nicht. Und wenn nicht, warum, bzw. wie knapp es ist. der BUD hat 5mm weniger Höhe, der BFL hat 8mm weniger Höhe.


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. September 2014)

--Freeride-- schrieb:


> ich wollte einfach nur wissen ob ein 29+ passt oder nicht.



Der untere Steg wird dir definitiv in die Quere kommen, sodass nur ein Modifizieren hülfe.


----------



## Bumble (12. September 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Der untere Steg wird dir definitiv in die Quere kommen, sodass nur ein Modifizieren hülfe.


Die kann man zur Not mit nem Rundkopf-Karosseriehammer bissl eindengeln, da hätte ich nichtmal Bauchschmerzen dabei bezüglich der Haltbarkeit


----------



## Bumble (12. September 2014)

--Freeride-- schrieb:


> Ich geb auf... ich wollte einfach nur wissen ob ein 29+ passt oder nicht. Und wenn nicht, warum, bzw. wie knapp es ist. der BUD hat 5mm weniger Höhe, der BFL hat 8mm weniger Höhe.



Ich mess dir den Abstand zur Querstrebe die Tage mal aus.
Bedenke aber dass ein Reifen seine Breite und auch seine Höhe durch die verwendetet Felge verändert.
Weiss ja nicht woher du die Daten hast mit 5mm bzw. 8mm weniger ?
Ich hab den BFL auf Clown Shoe montiert.


----------



## criscross (12. September 2014)

--Freeride-- schrieb:


> Ich möchte 29+ fahren können. der durchmesser ist 1cm mehr als der BUD, also brauch ich 5mm mehr Platz zur Querstrebe.
> 
> ALso ich fasse zusammen, an der Seite wird es eng beim BUD, BFL geht.
> 
> Dann steht dem 29+ doch nichts im Weg, von der Kettenlinie her ist das doch wurscht, am 3.0er geht die Kette ganz locker vorbei, das tut sie ja sogar bei 135mm Hinterrad...



ich hatte das hier irgendwo schon geschrieben und auch gemessen, 29+ passt nicht ins Fatty ! 
ich meine von der Hinterachse zu dem Quersteg fehlen ca. 1cm Luft....


----------



## --Freeride-- (12. September 2014)

Schauen wir mal was Bumble misst. Die Hohenangaben habe ich von Surly. Natürlich ändert sich die Reifenhöhe je nach Felge ein Bisschen, aber das ist eher im 1mm Bereich.


----------



## Bumble (12. September 2014)

--Freeride-- schrieb:


> Natürlich ändert sich die Reifenhöhe je nach Felge ein Bisschen, aber das ist eher *im 1mm Bereich*.



genau um den einen mm mehr oder weniger gehts ja bei der Aktion !!!


----------



## --Freeride-- (12. September 2014)

naja wenn Du jetzt misst, dass bei Dir nur 2mm Platz sind, dann hat es keinen Zweck, wenn bei Dir 10mm Platz sind, ich die Strebe quetsche und so nochmal 3-4mm holen kann, dann wirds wohl passen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (12. September 2014)

Wie wäre es mit B+? Die 27,5 Zoll WTB Felge mit dem 2,8er Reifen. In der neuen Bike gibt`s zu dem neuen B+ Standard einen Artikel.

http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2014/05/20/wtb-stellt-neues-laufradformat-b-vor/

http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/...eifen-scraper-felgen-erste-praxiserfahrungen/


----------



## criscross (12. September 2014)

jetzt wirds weich


----------



## Olca (12. September 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> jetzt wirds weich



Klasse, das schwebt mir auch noch vor, was sagt die erste Testfahrt , vor allem in Bezug auf den Lenkwinkel ?

Gruß Olli


----------



## oli_muenchen (12. September 2014)

Sieht geil aus!


----------



## criscross (12. September 2014)

Olca schrieb:


> Klasse, das schwebt mir auch noch vor, was sagt die erste Testfahrt , vor allem in Bezug auf den Lenkwinkel ?
> 
> Gruß Olli


 
habe heute Nachmittag erst umgebaut und bin nur kurz auf der Strasse und unsere Gartentreppe runter " geschwebt " 

Der Trail Test kommt erst nächste Woche, muss mir erst noch eine neue Halterung fürs Auto basteln ....


----------



## --Freeride-- (12. September 2014)

Sehr Geil, gefällt mir! Bin mir sicher der Lenkwinkel ist geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. September 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> jetzt wirds weich




Du lässt mich gabeltechnisch im Stich?! 






Welche Nabe ist vorne verbaut (Maß) ?


Gruss


----------



## criscross (13. September 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Du lässt mich gabeltechnisch im Stich?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich bin halt von meinen weichen Enduros verdorben 

die 150er Hope...soviel Auswahl gibts da ja nicht ....also für kleines Geld


----------



## Meister-Dieter (17. September 2014)

Hallo Jungs,hat schon mal jemand von euch bei on-one in u.k. bestellt und kann mir Hilfestellung geben?
Würde mir gerne diesen frame + Zubehör bestellen:On-One Baby Fatty Frame
Hab aber keinen blassen Schimmer, wie ich vorzugehen habe.
Danke schon mal....Gruß Dieter!


----------



## mtbhb (17. September 2014)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,hat schon mal jemand von euch bei on-one in u.k. bestellt und kann mir Hilfestellung geben?
> Würde mir gerne diesen frame + Zubehör bestellen:On-One Baby Fatty Frame
> Hab aber keinen blassen Schimmer, wie ich vorzugehen habe.
> Danke schon mal....Gruß Dieter!



Auf die Seite gehen, die Währung auf Euro stellen (kann man oben rechts anklicken), dann die Ware bestellen. Im Warenkorb die Art der Bezahlung angeben und Abwarten.

Mein Fatty war recht schnell da. Bei den VeeRubber waren sie enorm schnell. 

Und nicht erschrecken, wenn die Pakete an verschiedenen Tagen kommen. Ich hatte die schon angemault und dann kam das Vorderrad einen Tag später *schäm*


----------



## Meister-Dieter (17. September 2014)

Gibt es da irgend welche Zollgebühren zu entrichten?


----------



## mtbhb (17. September 2014)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Gibt es da irgend welche Zollgebühren zu entrichten?



Wozu? EU?

Zumindest so lange die Insel noch in der EU ist ;-)


----------



## Bumble (17. September 2014)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Gibt es da irgend welche Zollgebühren zu entrichten?


magst dich mit deinen fragen nicht mal auf einen thread konzentrieren ?
kreuz und quer überall die selben fragen stellen is zwar lustig, aber was bringt dir das ?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (17. September 2014)

Es werden ja nicht alle threads von den gleichen usern gelesen.
Ich habe mir davon vielfältigere Erfahrungsmitteilungen erwartet.
Wußte nicht,daß es jemanden stört,sorry!


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. September 2014)

Crossposting ist im ganzen Forum untersagt, so sind die Richtlinien.


----------



## zoomer (17. September 2014)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Es werden ja nicht alle threads von den gleichen usern gelesen.



Doch !
Hier schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (17. September 2014)

Aber jetzt hat er ja eine Antwort. Und bitte @Meister-Dieter: ändere Deinen Avatar. Wir sind hier im Radforum und nicht...;-) Danke!


----------



## zoomer (17. September 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Und bitte @Meister-Dieter: ändere Deinen Avatar. Wir sind hier im Radforum und nicht...;-) Danke!



Na wenn er halt so aussieht .... kann man nicht viel machen ...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (17. September 2014)

Ja,ja verarscht die alten Säcke ruhig!

Und weil es gerade so schön klappt hier:
Welcher Steuersatz passt denn ins on-one (Google is kaputt)?!


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. September 2014)

In welches On One? Nach wie vor das Baby Fatty? Eine gute Frage!
On One schreibt zwar, es passe deren Smoothie Mixer, doch ist der weder auf den Bildern des Komplettbikes montiert noch sehen die Bilder des Rahmens nach einem konischen Steuerrohr wie beim großen Fatty aus.
Ausgehend von den Bildern würde ich vermuten, dass man unten eine EC*44*/30 Schale benötigt (das große Fatty braucht eine EC*49*/30). Oben jedenfalls eine seminintegrierte, die auf den Namen ZS44/28,6 hört.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (17. September 2014)

Ich blicke da auch gerade nicht durch!
Hab heute mit denen telefoniert,aber die sprechen mir zu schnell.
Nix verstanden!


----------



## Bumble (17. September 2014)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Hab heute mit denen telefoniert,aber die sprechen mir zu schnell.
> Nix verstanden!


Die habens halt eilig ins Pub zu kommen, das macht doch schon so früh zu


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. September 2014)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Ich blicke da auch gerade nicht durch!



Spaßig ist auch, dass es den im Baby Fatty verbauten FSA-Steuersatz zumindest nicht einzeln zu kaufen gibt,
sondern nur mit einem Konus für konische Schäfte, also EC44/*40*... - die helle Freude!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (17. September 2014)

Die schreiben da was von ZS44/EC44
Kein Plan!
Zur Not drehe ich die Lagerschalen selber,die Gabel wird ja wohl 1 1/8 durchgehend sein.


----------



## BigJohn (17. September 2014)

Kauf doch erst mal. Auf zwei tage kommts auch nicht an. Die braucht es eh, wenn du die falschen teile hast. Wäre lustig, wenn sie am Baby Fatty ein 44er Steuerrohr und eine Gabel mit konischem Schaft hätten ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --Freeride-- (18. September 2014)

ZS44/EC44 ist doch ganz normal integrierter steuersatz für 1 1/8? wo ist also das Problem? Die Gabel sieht auf den Bildern auch so aus, einen konischen Stahlschaft hab ich jedenfalls noch nicht gesehen...


----------



## Splithub (18. September 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> ... das macht doch schon so früh zu


...weisst du auch warum??


----------



## Bumble (18. September 2014)

Splithub schrieb:


> ...weisst du auch warum??


Wenn ich direkt vom Job aus ins Pub pilgere reicht 23:00 eigentlich aus fürs Feierabendbierchen   die Herrschaften sollen ja morgens wieder fit sein.


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. September 2014)

--Freeride-- schrieb:


> ZS44/EC44 ist doch ganz normal integrierter steuersatz für 1 1/8? wo ist also das Problem? Die Gabel sieht auf den Bildern auch so aus, einen konischen Stahlschaft hab ich jedenfalls noch nicht gesehen...



 Was soll denn heißen, wo das Problem ist? Hast du die Posts nicht gelesen?
On One selbst sagt in der Produktbeschreibung etwas anderes als die Bilder sagen...

Je nach Maß hinter dem Einpressmaß ist ein EC44 für 1 1/8 (30) oder für konische Gabelschäfte (40).
Dass die Babyfatty-Gabel einen 1 1/8 Schaft hat, ist ja allen klar.


----------



## --Freeride-- (18. September 2014)

Na dann bestell Dir doch einfach einen passenden Steuersatz:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Stronglight/RAZ-ST-ZS44-28-6-ZS44-30-Steuersatz-p37890/

12€ Industriegelagert 139g, was will man mehr?


----------



## Bumble (18. September 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> jetzt wirds weich



Welche Version der Bluto haste denn verbaut ? 100mm ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (18. September 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Welche Version der Bluto haste denn verbaut ? 100mm ?



die 100er ....
aber die die Geo ist kagge 
gefällt mir sooo noch nicht,
die Gabel muss auf jedenfall auf 80 runter.
klar....im DH ist das so top zum ballern, aber sobald es hoch geht, trete ich gefühlt vom Gepäckträger aus...
fühlt dich nach nem sehr flachen Sitzwinkel an....


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. September 2014)

--Freeride-- schrieb:


> Na dann bestell Dir doch einfach einen passenden Steuersatz:
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Stronglight/RAZ-ST-ZS44-28-6-ZS44-30-Steuersatz-p37890/
> 
> 12€ Industriegelagert 139g, was will man mehr?



Einen Steuersatz, der unten eine außenliegende Schale besitzt, weil sich die Geo sonst verändert.


----------



## criscross (18. September 2014)

ach....wo hier gerade die Steuersatz Experten tagen,
was brauche ich denn für einen , der unten innen liegt,
damit die Bluto Gabel tiefer kommt ?


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. September 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> was brauche ich denn für einen , der unten innen liegt,
> damit die Bluto Gabel tiefer kommt ?



Die untere Schale vom FSA Gravity 2 (ZS49/40).
Hat bauartbedingt aber kleinere Lager.


----------



## criscross (18. September 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Die untere Schale vom FSA Gravity 2 (ZS49/40).
> Hat bauartbedingt aber kleinere Lager.



Danke, dann werd ich die mal bestellen


----------



## BigJohn (18. September 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> Danke, dann werd ich die mal bestellen


Vielleicht reicht das ja aus und du kannst bei 100mm bleiben


----------



## Bumble (18. September 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> Danke, dann werd ich die mal bestellen


Wollt ich dir nämlich auch vorschlagen, hab die flache untere Schale auch verbaut weil mir die SASO noch zu hoch gebaut hat.
Der Kugellagerkäfig wirkt recht filigran, hält aber wenn du gutes Fett nimmst und die Dichtlippe korrekt einbaust.
Schaut dann so aus die untere Schale mit Lagerring (links im Bild).


----------



## Der Kokopelli (18. September 2014)

Wenn das mit der unteren Lagerschale alleine noch nicht reicht, kannst Du noch den Syntace Flatforce in Betracht ziehen. Den habe ich als 66mm Version zusammen mit meiner 100mm Bluto im Einsatz und bin super zufrieden. Hab am Anfang mit der Optik gefremdelt, aber finde das Ding inzwischen superscharf. Das Handling ist klasse, steilste Uphills gelingen genauso gut fast senkrechte Abfahrten und schnelle Downhills.

EDIT: Ich sehe gerade, dass Du sowieso schon mit viel Sattelüberhöhung unterwegs bist. Dann ist vielleicht der Flatforce zu viel des Guten für Dich... Sattel könntest Du einen Tick nach vorne schieben, 5-10mm machen da oft unglaublich viel aus.


----------



## Bumble (18. September 2014)

Es geht in erster Linie um die Geo, die passen muss, alles Andere ist dann Feintuning und repariert auch keine verpfuschte Geo mehr.

Kommt aber auch auf den Einsatzzweck des Bikes an, manche merken sowas garnet


----------



## Der Kokopelli (18. September 2014)

Ich hatte ja die gleichen Befürchtungen bezüglich der Geometrieveränderung. Aber weder Tretlagerhöhe noch Lenkwinkel noch Sitzwinkel stoßen mir negativ auf. Vielleicht macht sich der flachere Sitzwinkel bei @criscross auch stärker bemerkbar, weil der Abstand Innenlager-Sattel bei ihm viel größer ist und er deshalb weiter hinterm Tretlager sitzt. Nach hochalpinem Urlaub und ein paar langen Touren kann ich von meinem Setup tatsächlich sagen: Ich merke nix (negatives)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (18. September 2014)

Seine 100mm Bluto hat 5mm mehr Einbaulänge als meine SASO, er kommt also trotz flacher unterer Steuersatzschale nicht so flach wie ich mit der SASO.
Da ich die Geo am Fatty mit der hoch bauenden Steuersatzschale unbefriedigend fand, kann ich nur sagen dass es knapp wird und dann natürlich auch wieder aufs persönliche Empfinden ankommt.

Verschiedene Rahmen kann man eh nicht miteinander vergleichen, das wäre Blödsinn.


----------



## Olca (18. September 2014)

So, auch fast fertig 
jetzt nur noch Felgen lochen, vorne den Nate drauf und andere Schläuche...

Ein FATtes Danke noch mal an alle für die vielen Tips und Hilfe wenn der Olli mal wieder erblindet war !!




 

 

 

 



Freue mich schon tierisch auf die erste richtige Tour


----------



## Vegeta2205 (18. September 2014)

sehr schön


----------



## Bumble (18. September 2014)

Olca schrieb:


> ....jetzt nur noch Felgen lochen.......


sind daran nicht schon andere erfolgreich gescheitert ?

trotzdem viel Erfolg


----------



## scylla (18. September 2014)

Olca schrieb:


> jetzt nur noch Felgen lochen, vorne den Nate drauf und andere Schläuche...



Ich würd's aufgrund von persönlicher Erfahrung bleiben lassen. Die Haltbarkeit der Felgen ist sowieso schon bescheiden, in gelochtem Zustand wird das nicht gerade besser. Spar dir den Aufwand und kauf dir lieber einen Satz neue Laufräder, wenn der On-One LRS hinüber ist.


----------



## criscross (18. September 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Es geht in erster Linie um die Geo, die passen muss, alles Andere ist dann Feintuning und repariert auch keine verpfuschte Geo mehr.
> 
> Kommt aber auch auf den Einsatzzweck des Bikes an, manche merken sowas garnet



genau !

und wären wir wieder bei den Feinmotorikern


----------



## Vegeta2205 (18. September 2014)

...


----------



## criscross (18. September 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Wenn das mit der unteren Lagerschale alleine noch nicht reicht, kannst Du noch den Syntace Flatforce in Betracht ziehen. Den habe ich als 66mm Version zusammen mit meiner 100mm Bluto im Einsatz und bin super zufrieden. Hab am Anfang mit der Optik gefremdelt, aber finde das Ding inzwischen superscharf. Das Handling ist klasse, steilste Uphills gelingen genauso gut fast senkrechte Abfahrten und schnelle Downhills.
> 
> EDIT: Ich sehe gerade, dass Du sowieso schon mit viel Sattelüberhöhung unterwegs bist. Dann ist vielleicht der Flatforce zu viel des Guten für Dich... Sattel könntest Du einen Tick nach vorne schieben, 5-10mm machen da oft unglaublich viel aus.


nen 66er Lenker ist mir viel zu schmal fürs Fatty, ich bin mit meinem auf 74 cm gekürzten Vector bestens zufrieden.
Bei meiner geraden Forca Stütze muss der Sattel schon Knietechnisch ganz nach hinten, sonst gibts aua..
Die 2 cm Spacer die unter dem Vorbau lagen sind schon nach oben gewandert, das ändert aber an der Geo trotzdem noch nichts, die Front muss einfach tiefer !
Bin schon am überlegen ob ich nicht die Gabel aufmache, vielleicht lässt sich da ja auch son Spacer wie bei den alten RS Reba Gabeln auf die Kolbenstange clipsen.....


----------



## Olca (18. September 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> sind daran nicht schon andere erfolgreich gescheitert ?
> 
> trotzdem viel Erfolg





scylla schrieb:


> Ich würd's aufgrund von persönlicher Erfahrung bleiben lassen. Die Haltbarkeit der Felgen ist sowieso schon bescheiden, in gelochtem Zustand wird das nicht gerade besser. Spar dir den Aufwand und kauf dir lieber einen Satz neue Laufräder, wenn der On-One LRS hinüber ist.



Danke, wird schon schief gehen 

An knowhow und Werkzeug sollte es nicht scheitern, restauriere sonst Oldtimer.
Ist auch erst mal nur als Winter und Familybike gedacht, und so zum rumsuhlen, ich hoffe das halten halten dann auch die gelochten on one Ringe aus, und wenn nicht hab ich ja nen Grund andere Felgen zu holen 

Schälbohrer und Standbohrmaschine warten schon 

gruß Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (18. September 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> nen 66er Lenker ist mir viel zu schmal fürs Fatty, ich bin mit meinem auf 74 cm gekürzten Vector bestens zufrieden.


Ich meinte eigentlich einen Vorbau mit 66mm (wobei die Länge nicht so entscheidend ist), nicht einen prähistorischen Lenker mit 66cm Breite . Google mal Syntace flatforce, da kommt das Cockpit weiter runter als Dir vielleicht  lieb ist . Aber wenn die Geo nicht passt, hilft wirklich eher ein Downgrade der Gabel auf 80mm...


----------



## stuhli (19. September 2014)

Da ich derzeit so gepolt bin mein Fatty zu verkaufen und vor 3 Stunden auch dachte dass ichs los bin (dann doch net) , hab ichs mal ein bissl 'zurückgerüstet'. Mehr oder weniger Teile getauscht mit dem Neuzugang Kona Honzo. Sattel plus Stütze, Lenker plus Vorbau. Kurze Testfahrt musste sein......Mist - der Bock fährt sich nicht schlecht mit dem schmäleren 710mm Lenker dem kürzeren 60mm Vorbau, beides auch noch bissl tiefer montiert. Wenn es morgen net gerade regnet, mach ichs wieder dreckig und fahr mal meine 45km Heimstrecke. 
Dann werden sich auch die Avid Elixir 1 beweisen müssen, die  aber beim Umherfahren in Monnem mich mehr als positiv überrascht haben. Biss wie Sau und noch recht gut dosierbar. Nur der Sattel muss jetzt per Hand tiefer gemacht werden. Also wenn ichs net verkauft bekomme weine ich nur Freundentränen glaub ich . Und schliesslich hat das Fatty nach wie vor ne super Geo, das Problem sind ehr die Laufräder mit den Original Reifen, was mich wohl in den FatFrust getrieben hat.






....wer will sieht im Bikemarkt noch mehr Bilder.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. September 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> nen 66er Lenker ist mir viel zu schmal fürs Fatty, ich bin mit meinem auf 74 cm gekürzten Vector bestens zufrieden.
> Bei meiner geraden Forca Stütze muss der Sattel schon Knietechnisch ganz nach hinten, sonst gibts aua..
> Die 2 cm Spacer die unter dem Vorbau lagen sind schon nach oben gewandert, das ändert aber an der Geo trotzdem noch nichts, die Front muss einfach tiefer !
> Bin schon am überlegen ob ich nicht die Gabel aufmache, vielleicht lässt sich da ja auch son Spacer wie bei den alten RS Reba Gabeln auf die Kolbenstange clipsen.....



Hab jetzt nicht im Kopf ob Solo- oder DualAir bei der Bluto, aber bei SoloAir kann man nicht mehr auf die Spacerart traveln. Die Zeiten sind leider vorbei...  
Da muss dann eine kpl. andere Einheit rein.


----------



## Olca (20. September 2014)

Hi,

im Bluto Fred hat kokopelli geschrieben das man die Bluto in jede andere Version ändern kann durch austauschen der Air Spring (35,-) und der Token (14,-).

@criscross 
Wieviel Platz ist zwischen Gabelkrone und dem Unterrohr ?

Gruß Olli


----------



## criscross (20. September 2014)

Olca schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> im Bluto Fred hat kokopelli geschrieben das man die Bluto in jede andere Version ändern kann durch austauschen der Air Spring (35,-) und der Token (14,-).
> 
> ...



zum tieferlegen der Bluto braucht man nur einen kürzeren Airschaft, der kostet bei Gabelprofi.de 20 € und evt. noch 2 weitere Token, 2 sind ja bei der 100er Bluto bereits verbaut.
ach ja....Liefertermin für die Airschäfte ist mitte Dezember - Anfang Januar 

habe jetzt erstmal das Casting entlüftet, dadurch ensteht son kleines Vakuum und die Gabel federt immerhin schon mal 6mm weniger aus, dann noch einen kürzeren Vorbau, negativ montiert,
werde das heute mittag mal probefahren ......

@Olca,  ich mache später mal ein Foto von der eingeschlagenen Gabel und messe dann


----------



## criscross (21. September 2014)

Olca schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> im Bluto Fred hat kokopelli geschrieben das man die Bluto in jede andere Version ändern kann durch austauschen der Air Spring (35,-) und der Token (14,-).
> 
> ...



@Olca,  hier das Foto von der eingeschlagenen Gabel, platz ist da reichlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olca (21. September 2014)

Hi,
danke für das Bild !!!
Super das da so viel Platz ist !

Gestern morgen hatte ich meine erste Fahrt mit dem Fatty.
Macht total Laune das dicke Teil. 
War überrascht wie direkt das läuft, mangels einen genauen Luftdruckmessers hatte ich den Reifendruck nur per Standpumpe auf irgendwas zwischen 0,5 und 1bar eingestellt, am Nachmittag kam der bestellte Luftdruckmesser und siehe da, ich hatte fast genau 0,7 vorne und 0,6 hinten gehabt. Hätte gedacht das es sich sehr schwammig fährt.
Für den Funktionstest hatte ich nur eine einfache Runde gewählt und war doch sehr fix unterwegs damit, hab natürlich keine Pfütze und Schlammloch verpasst, obwohl ich schon einen Nate in Ecke liegen habe, wollte ich die Floater erst mal selber erfahren, um mir ein Bild zu machen was das selfsteering ist, aber auf der recht einfachen Strecke ohne viele technische Spirenzchen habe ich nichts negatives feststellen können.
Als verwöhnter Fullyfahrer bin ich sehr viel mehr im Stehen gefahren als sonnst, was aber ganz gut ist für mich, nur die Handgelenke hatten nicht so viel zu lachen, werde erst mal ein paar andere Griffe testen , aber ich glaube eine Bluto ist jetzt schon ganz oben auf dem Weihnachtswunschzettel.
Bin gespannt auf die nächsten Fahrten über etwas verwinkeltere Trails.
Auf jeden Fall hat mein Fully jetzt einen ernsthaften Konkurenten neben sich stehen.

Gruß Olli


----------



## zoomer (21. September 2014)

Olca schrieb:


> nur die Handgelenke hatten nicht so viel zu lachen, werde erst mal ein paar andere Griffe testen , aber ich glaube eine Bluto ist jetzt schon ganz oben auf dem Weihnachtswunschzettel.




Den Lenker und die Griffe nicht vergessen.
Falls Du den El Quappo 810 mm drauf hast, der ist hart wie Glas.
Musste ihn sofort gegen meinen Syntace austauschen, ging gar nicht.


----------



## criscross (21. September 2014)

Olca schrieb:


> Hi,
> danke für das Bild !!!
> Super das da so viel Platz ist !
> 
> ...



das selfsteering tritt bei den Floatern meisst im Handgelenk schonenden Bereich, also von o,4 - 0,5 Bar ein


----------



## chickenway-user (23. September 2014)

Ging bei euch die untere Steuersatzschale (On-One Smoothie Mixer) auch so schwer rein? Ich hab da noch so einen kleinen Spalt über, hab allerdings grad auch kein professionelles Werkzeug da.

Und meine zwei Floater differieren auch um ca. 90 Gramm...


----------



## Ock (29. September 2014)

Brauch mal ein paar Ratschläge! Ich würde mir gerne ein Fatbike zu legen. Am besten viel selbst bauen, da noch einiges in der Restekiste liegt.

Jetzt bietet OnOne sein fatty als set recht günstig an.

Bin noch unschlüssig ob ich nur das rahmender nehme oder das Rolling chassis für 607€.

Denke die Gabel tut es erst einmal, wenn ich aufrüste dann lieber direkt die Bluto.

Letztlich überlege ich noch welche Größe ich brauche, bin 1,72 und habe eine Schrittlänge von 76cm. Tendiere daher zu 16". Und was ich bei dem ganzen lesen nicht ganz verstanden habe, passen 4,8" Reifen in das OnOne? Für Alternativen bin ich auch offen. Preislich habe ich mir noch keine Grenze gesetzt, denke aber so etwa 1300€. Da die Restekiste noch voll ist und es quasi dritt Bike ist.

Danke


----------



## chickenway-user (29. September 2014)

Im Bikemarkt sind auch immer mal wieder gebrauchte Fatbikes und Rahmen:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/category/114-Fatbike
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/category/118-Fatbike

Die Gabel (wegen Umbau auf Carbon oder Bluto) und die Laufräder (wegen Austausch gegen was hochwertiges) kriegt man derzeit auch häufiger gebraucht angeboten. Da lohnt sich dann der Rahmen eventuell auch einzeln.

Alternativ hat glaub ich Genesis Caribou das zweitgünstigste Frameset. Gefällt mir auch besser, aber dank der aktuellen On-One Preise hab ich mir doch erstmal nen Fatty gekauft. 

Bei deinem Budget würde ich in bessere Laufräder und Reifen investieren. Die von On-One sind (angeblich, ich habs noch nicht aufgebaut) nicht so gut.


----------



## Ock (30. September 2014)

Ok super, da guck ich auch schon die ganze Zeit. Wie sieht es mit der Rahmengröße aus. Ich tendiere zu 16".


----------



## dorfmann (30. September 2014)

Ock schrieb:


> Letztlich überlege ich noch welche Größe ich brauche, bin 1,72 und habe eine Schrittlänge von 76cm. Tendiere daher zu 16".



Bin 1,72 mit 81cm SL

16" passt perfekt


----------



## Olca (30. September 2014)

Ock schrieb:


> Ok super, da guck ich auch schon die ganze Zeit. Wie sieht es mit der Rahmengröße aus. Ich tendiere zu 16".


Ich bin 174 mit SL86 und hab mich für 18" mit 40mm Vorbau entschieden, passt super...


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Oktober 2014)

Schickes Video:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (3. Oktober 2014)

Auch interessant, was man mit dem Baby Fatty so anstellen kann


----------



## Dutshlander (3. Oktober 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Auch interessant, was man mit dem Baby Fatty so anstellen kann


wie du kannst das nicht oder hast du keins


----------



## stuhli (3. Oktober 2014)

Mir fehlen ein wenig die Worte, wie der mit dem Bike umgeht. Superklasse.


----------



## Olca (3. Oktober 2014)

Loch an Loch und hält doch 

Zwei Abende in die Werkstatt und gut is  ...hat irgendwie Spaß gemacht 




 

Gruß Olli


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Oktober 2014)

Gute Arbeit. Hab ich bei mir auch so gemacht. Welches Felgenband kommt nun rein?


----------



## Olca (4. Oktober 2014)

Oranges von Surly
Hab die Löcher noch alle fein entgratet und geschliffen und eigentlich wollte ich sie noch versiegeln, aber dann halten die noch ewig ;-)
Werd gleich mal die Pellen aufziehen, was nimmt man am besten das die Reifen ins Horn fluppen ?
Der floater ist ja schon recht störrig ...


----------



## zoomer (4. Oktober 2014)

Olca schrieb:


> Loch an Loch und hält doch




HÄHHHH 


Sind das On One Felgen ?

Ich dachte erst nicht wegen der versetzten Speichenlöcher und weil ich immer
dachte meine hätten mittige Speichenlöcher ...
Sehe gerade Meine sind auch leicht versetzt.
Aber Meine sind genau andersrum eingespeicht, leicht über Kreuz, also linke
Speiche in rechtes Loch und umgekehrt.


Strange 

Jedenfalls schaut Deine Lochgrösse ganz plausibel aus.
Sind das 32 mm Durchmesser ?
Hast Du auch ein Nettogewicht, ohne Scheiben, Schnellspanner etc. ?


----------



## ndg (4. Oktober 2014)

Das sieht mal richtig interessant aus , mich würde  mal das  gesparte Gewicht interessiren .
nach einer kurzen Überschlgsrechnung sollten das soo 60- 80 Gramm pro Rad sein .
Kommt das ungefähr hin ?
Hst du anschließend mal die Speichenspannung  kontroliert ?
  mfG.
		  NdG


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Oktober 2014)

Ich hatte meine noch mit schwarzen Lack und feinem Pinsel lackiert. Die Zeit musste sein, aber ging ganz schnell. 






Freu dich auf das Ergebnis. Sieht schon deutlich schöner aus. Und die Stabilität leidet nicht. Bisher null Probleme. Speichenspannung hatte ich aber schon noch kontrolliert. Sicher ist sicher! 






Gewicht weiß ich nicht mehr. Normalerweise fotografiere ich ja immer alles. Aber das hatte ich wohl vergessen. Aber 60-80 Gramm kann hinkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (4. Oktober 2014)

Olca schrieb:


> Werd gleich mal die Pellen aufziehen, was nimmt man am besten das die Reifen ins Horn fluppen ?
> Der floater ist ja schon recht störrig ...



Mein Floater ploppen eigentlich immer bei gut 1,5 ins Felgenhorn. Rundlauf kontrolliert und dann bis zum gewünschtem Luftdruck die Luft mittels SKS Luftdruckmesser ablassen.


----------



## criscross (4. Oktober 2014)

Olca schrieb:


> Oranges von Surly
> Hab die Löcher noch alle fein entgratet und geschliffen und eigentlich wollte ich sie noch versiegeln, aber dann halten die noch ewig ;-)
> Werd gleich mal die Pellen aufziehen, was nimmt man am besten das die Reifen ins Horn fluppen ?
> Der floater ist ja schon recht störrig ...



die Reifenflanken mit Spüli Wasser einpinseln und dann am besten im liegen montieren......
also....die Reifen auf die Felge


----------



## Smart_Sam (4. Oktober 2014)

Hat das einen Grund das "ein Loch nicht gebohrt" wurde - gegenüberliegend dem Ventil ?


----------



## gnss (4. Oktober 2014)

Damit es keine Unwucht gibt. 
Oder weil dort der Felgenstoß ist.


----------



## Börgit (4. Oktober 2014)

Am Stoß sollte nicht gebohrt werden,hab ich mal gehört!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin für die Unwuchtsgeschichte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olca (4. Oktober 2014)

Hi,

jep, sind die originalen on-one Felgen.
Hab ich mit nem 32er Stufenbohrer gemacht und mit Spiritus gekühlt.
Danach zum Felgenbett hin mit nem Dremel entgratet und nach außen hin mit ner kleinen Rundfeile.
Mit einer einigermaßen Standbohrmaschine geht das ganz easy.
Am Stoß haben selbst die Surly Felgen kein Loch, zu riskant wegen der Stabilität oder Unwucht 
Speichenspannung wird natürlich noch gecheckt.

Heute hatte ich leider kaum Zeit und hab nur mal zwischendurch hinten den Floater mit Schwalbe DH Schlauch montiert, flippte leider nicht mal bei 2,5bar ins Bett, morgen mal mit der Spüli Geschichte versuchen.
Vorne wollte ich dann auch noch fix den Nate mit dem Schwalbe Schlauch montieren, das klappte aber auf die Schnelle so was von gar nicht, der Nate ist gegenüber dem Floater so was von labberig, das er mir bei etwas über einem bar immer an einer Stelle übers Horn raussprang 
Wollte schon den Reifen an der Stelle mit ein paar kleinen Spanngurten in Zaum halten, aber das ganze kam mir spanisch vor und als ich den Schwalbe 13F mal alleine aufpumpte hatte er genau an der Problemstelle immer einen auf superfett gemacht...hatte leider nicht die Zeit noch weiter zu probieren und hab gefrustet erst mal den schweren on-one Schlauch reingemacht, mit dem alles prima klappte und der Nate bei etwa 1,7bar ins Horn sprang...
Aber das kennt Ihr ja sich schon alles...

Sieht auf jeden Fall klasse aus mit dem Felgenband 
Waage hatte ich keine da, ich habs eigentlich auch nur wegen der Optik und Freude am Basteln gemacht, Gewicht ist zweitrangig...

Gruß Olli


----------



## criscross (4. Oktober 2014)

Olca schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> jep, sind die originalen on-one Felgen.
> Hab ich mit nem 32er Stufenbohrer gemacht und mit Spiritus gekühlt.
> ...




jaaa....die leichten Schwalbe Schläuche.....
hatte ich auch mal drin, der erste war nen Tag nach der Montage ohne fahren schon Platt....und dann die Unwucht....
100gr hin oder her...aber mit den Conti FR die ich seit letzten Winter fahre, bis jetzt Null Probleme


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Oktober 2014)

Fatty bei einem 24h-Rennen in Gulbergen 24. Foto aus dem Bericht von Velozine.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. Oktober 2014)

Der Fahrer sieht irgendwie platt aus!


----------



## Optimizer (9. Oktober 2014)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Der Fahrer sieht irgendwie platt aus!


nee...das isser nich....der Karl Platt sieht anders aus....


----------



## paburk (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich möchte meinem Fatty eine 80mm Bluto spendieren, bin aber ein wenig verloren bezüglich Teileliste. Was ich wohl benötigen würde wäre ein passender Steuersatz, Nabe, Felge und Speichen. Kann mir jemand von euch helfen? Ich würde dafür den Umbau bebildert dokumentieren. Ist es möglich eine 100mm Gable ohne grossen Aufwand auf 80mm umzubauen?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Oktober 2014)

paburk schrieb:


> Ich möchte meinem Fatty eine 80mm Bluto spendieren, bin aber ein wenig verloren bezüglich Teileliste. Was ich wohl benötigen würde wäre ein passender Steuersatz, Nabe, Felge und Speichen. Kann mir jemand von euch helfen? Ich würde dafür den Umbau bebildert dokumentieren. Ist es möglich eine 100mm Gable ohne grossen Aufwand auf 80mm umzubauen?


Ich gehe jetzt nur mal auf das Traveln der Gabel ein, da ich sonst mit dem Umbau auf Federgabel im Fatty keine Erfahrung habe...

Ohne jetzt groß nachgesehen zu haben, gehe ich von einer SoloAir-Einheit bei der Bluto (gerade kein Bock auf Google, da mobil im Netz und miese Verbindung).
Wenn das der Fall ist, lässt sich die Gabel nicht wie von RS gewohnt per Spacer traveln! Hier wird eine andere SA-Kartusche benötigt. Hat irgendwie was mit einer Ausgleichsbohrung des SA-Systems zu tun...


----------



## criscross (13. Oktober 2014)

du brauchst nur einen 80mm Airschaft und am besten noch 2 Token für die Luftkammer,
beides aber erst ab Dez. lieferbar.
aus dem Grund habe ich auch erst einen 90mm Airschaft genommen und fahre mit etwas mehr Druck wegen der fehlenden Endprogression, ohne die Token.

die Teile Nr. siehst du in meinem Album


----------



## Olca (13. Oktober 2014)

Hi,
Einbaulänge der 100mm Bluto liegt doch bei 511mm, mit etwas SAG ist mann dann bei ca 485-490mm im belasteten Zustand.
Stahlgabel ist 468mm lang.


Gruß Olli


----------



## BigJohn (13. Oktober 2014)

Olca schrieb:


> Hi,
> Einbaulänge der 100mm Bluto liegt doch bei 511mm, mit etwas SAG ist mann dann bei ca 485-490mm im belasteten Zustand.
> Die Stahlgabel hat ca 480mm...wenn ich dann noch das untere Lenkkopflager gegen ein eingelassenes tausche kann ich auch noch mal 10mm rausholen und bin mit der 100mm Bluto auch bei wenig SAG bei der urspünglichen Höhe...oder hab ich da irgendwo falsche Maße oder eine Gedankenfehler ?
> Gruß Olli


Die Gabel ist 468mm lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (13. Oktober 2014)

Und am Lenkkopflager kann man keine 10mm sparen.


----------



## criscross (13. Oktober 2014)

Olca schrieb:


> Hi,
> Einbaulänge der 100mm Bluto liegt doch bei 511mm, mit etwas SAG ist mann dann bei ca 485-490mm im belasteten Zustand.
> Die Stahlgabel hat ca 480mm...wenn ich dann noch das untere Lenkkopflager gegen ein eingelassenes tausche kann ich auch noch mal 10mm rausholen und bin mit der 100mm Bluto auch bei wenig SAG bei der urspünglichen Höhe...oder hab ich da irgendwo falsche Maße oder eine Gedankenfehler ?
> Gruß Olli


die Bluto hat 4cm mehr Einbauhöhe, mit 20% SAG kommt die zwar auf gerader Strecke 2 cm runter, aber spätestens am ersten uphill ist die voll ausgefedert und der Sitzwinkel kagge,
bei mehr wie 20% SAG schlug meine Gabel im harten Gelände durch ....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Oktober 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> du brauchst nur einen 80mm Airschaft und am besten noch 2 Token für die Luftkammer,
> beides aber erst ab Dez. lieferbar.
> aus dem Grund habe ich auch erst einen 90mm Airschaft genommen und fahre mit etwas mehr Druck wegen der fehlenden Endprogression, ohne die Token.
> 
> die Teile Nr. siehst du in meinem Album



Genau, Airschaft heisst das Teil. 
Kam nicht drauf. Sry! 
Schaue mir nachher mal die Token-Dinger an...  


Wegen der Einbauhöhe vom Steuersatz:
Da gabe es doch einen FSA(?)-Dünnringlager oder sowas, welches man auch oft in den Litevilles bis MK7 wegen Tapered Gabelschäften verbaut hat.
Glaube @Bumble fährt das Lager auch?! 
Spart schon etwas Einbauhöhe.


----------



## Olca (13. Oktober 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Gabel ist 468mm lang.


Stümmt


----------



## Olca (13. Oktober 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Die untere Schale vom FSA Gravity 2 (ZS49/40).
> Hat bauartbedingt aber kleinere Lager.


 


Bumble schrieb:


> Wollt ich dir nämlich auch vorschlagen, hab die flache untere Schale auch verbaut weil mir die SASO noch zu hoch gebaut hat.
> Der Kugellagerkäfig wirkt recht filigran, hält aber wenn du gutes Fett nimmst und die Dichtlippe korrekt einbaust.
> Schaut dann so aus die untere Schale mit Lagerring (links im Bild).


 


gnss schrieb:


> Und am Lenkkopflager kann man keine 10mm sparen.


 
@gnss Sollte also gehen ...


----------



## criscross (13. Oktober 2014)

Olca schrieb:


> @gnss Sollte also gehen ...



den Lagersatz hab ich hier liegen.....sieht aber recht filigran aus, mit den mini Kügelchen....
hab den erstmal nicht eingebaut, weil ich mir die Option mit der Stargabel im Schnee offen halten wollte,
und dann die Einbauhöhe evt. zu tief ist


----------



## Olca (13. Oktober 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> die Bluto hat 4cm mehr Einbauhöhe, mit 20% SAG kommt die zwar auf gerader Strecke 2 cm runter, aber spätestens am ersten uphill ist die voll ausgefedert und der Sitzwinkel kagge,
> bei mehr wie 20% SAG schlug meine Gabel im harten Gelände durch ....


 Jep da haste recht.... 
Hatte ich nicht bedacht, auf dual position kann man die ja bestimmt nicht umbauen ?


----------



## Bumble (13. Oktober 2014)

Olca schrieb:


> Sollte also gehen ...



Wenns nicht gehen würde hätte ichs nicht gepostet.

Hatte das Teil sowohl im 301 MK6, als auch aktuell im Fatty verbaut und kann keine Probleme feststellen.

Die Probleme von denen viele reden, scheinen also eher theoretischer Natur zu sein, getreu dem Motto: Das kann doch garnet funktionieren....
Muss aber jeder selbst entscheiden ob er nen hochgebockten shopper fahren mag oder die Geo korrekt anpasst.



gnss schrieb:


> Und am Lenkkopflager kann man keine 10mm sparen.


Da haste natürlich vollkommen recht, es sind nämlich genau 11,7mm weniger, wenn man das verlinkte FSA Lager dem vorher bei mir verbauten Hope-Lager gegenüberstellt.
Vielleicht sollte das hier in Liteville-Forum Nr.2 umbenannt werden, da treiben sich genauso viele selbsternannte Experten rum die mit tödlichem Halbwissen um sich werfen.


----------



## zoomer (13. Oktober 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Muss aber jeder selbst entscheiden ob er nen hochgebockten shopper fahren mag



Baby - das ist kein Motorrad - das is'n Chopper !
(Pulp Fiction)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (13. Oktober 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Baby - das ist kein Motorrad - das is'n Chopper !
> (Pulp Fiction)









Und ja, es heisst natürlich Chopper und nicht Shopper.
Shopper wäre sowas hier:


----------



## zoomer (13. Oktober 2014)

Das war ein "gefühltes" Zitat ....


So wie "Harry hol den Wagen"
Hat er auch nie gesagt


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. Oktober 2014)

Er hat ja so manches nicht gesagt.


----------



## Olca (13. Oktober 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Gabel ist 468mm lang.



Richtig !!! stimmt !!!! 
War wohl zu spät gestern...


----------



## gnss (13. Oktober 2014)

Olca schrieb:


> @gnss Sollte also gehen ...


Ich hatte am Fatty eine integrierte untere Schale im Kopf , ein Blick in den Keller frischte mein Gedächtnis wieder auf.


----------



## paburk (14. Oktober 2014)

Scheint als ob die 80mm Version noch nicht wirklich erhältlich ist. Ene mene mu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Streichholzman (17. Oktober 2014)

Moin zusammen,

kennt jemand zufällig die max. Reifenbreite für das fatty HR mit dem original on one Laufradsatz? Wollte mir nämlich den Bulldozer 4.7 kaufen und bin mir nicht sicher...

Danke!


----------



## BigJohn (17. Oktober 2014)

Der Big Fat Larry passt und ist noch etwas dicker.


----------



## criscross (17. Oktober 2014)

@softlurch  fährt den Buldozer glaub ich auf ner ML Felge, dann geht aber nur noch 1 fach Schaltung weil sonst die Kette am Reifen schleift


----------



## corra (17. Oktober 2014)

ich habs geschafft die carbon gabel ist im arsch  nach nem halben jahr ! schauen wir mal obs für lau ne neue gibt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Oktober 2014)

Bin gespannt!


----------



## criscross (17. Oktober 2014)

also nicht Schwerlasttauglich oder Bikepark geeignet


----------



## corra (17. Oktober 2014)

wen schwerlast dann nur flach und gradeaus - schwerlast und bikeparkrocken = nein ich hätte eh nie gadacht das die solange mitmacht aber das argon hängt ja schon am harken


----------



## hobel007 (18. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
bin nun auch auf den geschmack gekommen und möchte mir ein On-one Fatty aufbauen.
Den Rahmen selbst gibt es ja momentan bei On-One für kleines Geld. Ich frag mich nur..,muß ich für den Rahmen noch Zoll bezahlen und ihn dort auch abholen? Sollte ich auch gleich noch andere Teile wie Steuersatz, Umwerferadapter (würde gerne 2fach fahren) usw. mitbestellen. Bin auch für andere Tips und Anregungen dankbar. Das ganze soll erstmal ein Low-budget Versuchsaufbau  werden.

Gruß und danke im voraus


----------



## corra (18. Oktober 2014)

ne nix zoll keine steuern extra kommt wie jedes anderre inland packet auch


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Oktober 2014)

Da GB auch zur EU gehört gibt`s keine Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und Zollgebühren wie z.B. bei Bestellungen aus China oder USA. Der OnOne Smoothie Mixer Steuersatz ist gut, fahre ihn auch seit über einem Jahr ohne Probleme. Den Direct Mount Adapter für den Umwerfer würde ich auch da bestellen sofern vorrätig. Ist nicht immer ganz einfach den zu bekommen. 

Solltest du nicht schon Teile haben, die du verbauen willst, dann ist auch ein Komplett-Bike interessant. Preislich und auch von der Ausstattung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hobel007 (18. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten . 
Der Rahmen mit Steuersatz ist bestellt. Mit der Gabel bin ich mir noch nicht ganz so sicher (Carbon oder Stahl) ,muß und soll stabil sein, vieleicht ergibt sich ja hier im Forum noch was. Bis auf die Kurbel die ja eine einbaubreite von 100mm hat, habe ich soweit alles an Kleinteilen.
Ich dachte an eine Truativ Holzfellerkurbel (gibt es ja hier einige im Forum ganz günstig) mit einem passendem ISIS Innenlager. Oder hat einer von euch eine bessere Idee?


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Oktober 2014)

Ein paar Fatty Stahlgabeln gibt`s ja noch hier im Bikemarkt, da viele auf Carbon umgerüstet haben. Ist auf jeden Fall eine kostengünstige Variante. Aufrüsten auf Carbon oder Federgabel kannst du ja dann immer noch, wenn dir Fatty fahren Spaß macht. Das haben fast alle hier gemacht.  Ich habe meine Stahlgabel noch im Keller liegen. Wer weiß wozu die noch gut sein kann.


----------



## zoomer (19. Oktober 2014)

Nachdem es nun erwiesenermassen Leute gibt die die Carbongabel kaputt machen,
behalte ich meine Stahlgabel lieber noch


----------



## corra (19. Oktober 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Nachdem es nun erwiesenermassen Leute gibt die die Carbongabel kaputt machen,
> behalte ich meine Stahlgabel lieber noch



das hat mich auch gefreut das die bissher keiner kaufen wollte


----------



## losbub (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann sowieso nicht nachvollziehen, was den Reiz an so einer "Bocksteifen Carbongabel"  an einem Geländerad ausmacht - evtl. kann mich da jemand mal aufklären.
Eine "flexende" Stahlgabel fährts sich IMHO um einiges angenehmer und fängt ausserdem
Belastungsspitzen um einiges besser ab.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (19. Oktober 2014)

losbub schrieb:


> Ich kann sowieso nicht nachvollziehen, was den Reiz an so einer "Bocksteifen Carbongabel"  an einem Geländerad ausmacht - evtl. kann mich da jemand mal aufklären.
> Eine "flexende" Stahlgabel fährts sich IMHO um einiges angenehmer und fängt ausserdem
> Belastungsspitzen um einiges besser ab.



Und das Ganze kann man noch um Welten ausbauen,nennt sich dann Federgabel.
Zwischen Stahl-oder Carbon Starrgabel ist m.M. nur das Gewicht entscheidend,federn o. flexen tut da nix,alles nur prügelsteif was zum bergabfahren o. schnellerem fahren natürlich sehr hinderlich ist


----------



## Der Kokopelli (19. Oktober 2014)

Ganz recht, da mag mal vielleicht den Unterschied spüren bei nem Rennrad, aber bei nem 4.0-4,8 Zoll breiten Reifen??? Starr bleibt starr...


----------



## tgs (19. Oktober 2014)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> ...alles nur prügelsteif was zum bergabfahren o. schnellerem fahren natürlich sehr hinderlich ist


Für mich nicht


----------



## losbub (19. Oktober 2014)

Was die Feinmotoriker spüren keinen Unterschied zwischen einer Stahlgabel und Carbongabel, des darf doch nicht wahr sein, euch glaub ich garnix  mehr - von wegen Feinmotoriker ,
 das kann man doch  meist schon rein optisch sehen, wie die vorne "arbeitet" (mitschwingt). Stahl hat nun mal im Gegensatz zu Carbon eine gewisse Streckgrenze. Federgabel ist Hub (auf und ab) das meine ich nicht, sondern waagrecht zurück und vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Struggle (19. Oktober 2014)

losbub schrieb:


> Stahl hat nun mal im Gegensatz zu Carbon eine gewisse Streckgrenze. Federgabel ist Hub (auf und ab) das meine ich nicht, sondern waagrecht zurück und vor.



Und in welchem Bereich ist diese Streckgrenze? So groß das Felge,Speichen und ein Ballonreifen weniger flexen? Dann wirds Zeit das du mal die Gebrauchsanweisung der Stahlgabel durchgehst,die scheint nämlich ihren Dienst nicht mehr ordentlich zu verrichten bei dem Flex den sie zu haben scheint


----------



## Machiavelli (19. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Bin gerade dabei ein Fatty aufzubauen. Soll im wesentlichen ein Winter- und Schneebike werden.
Rahmen hab ich schon, jetzt sind die restlichen Teile dran. Wäre dankbar für ein paar Tipps:

Laufräder sollen Fatsno mit Marge Lite werden
- Wenn ich das richtig sehe, bräuchte ich vorne die Fatsno mit RDS wenn ich die Stahl- oder Carbongabel nehme? Sprich ich könnte die Nabe nicht so umrüsten, dass ich später noch auf eine Bluto wechseln kann oder geht das doch?
- die Marge Lite sind scheinbar nur bis 3,8 Zoll Reifen freigegeben. Wollte eigentlich gleich die neuen Schalbe Jumbo Jim verbauen, weil die so schön leicht sind. Wären aber 4,0 Zoll. Ist jemand die Marge Lite schon mit mehr als 3,8 Zoll Reifen gefahren? Spricht da generell was dagegen 4,0er zu montieren?
- Die Kombination Marge Lite, Fatsno und Rundspeichen ist wirklich schön leicht, aber auch verdammt teuer. Falls jemand die Kombi fährt und weniger als 700 Euro gezahlt hat, wäre ich dankbar für eine kurze Info zum Shop/Laufradbauer.

Gabel
- Ich schwanke momentan zwischen der Carbongabel und der Bluto (leider 1kg schwerer und 250 Euro teurer). Für die Carbongabel spräche das Gewicht (würde komplett ca. bei 12,5kg rauskommen). Bin mir aber nicht so ganz sicher, ob die meinen Fahrstil mitmacht. Ich triale gerne und würde ein leichtes Fatbike auch entsprechend fahren, sprich dauerndes Rumrollen auf dem Vorderrad, 180s usw. Was mich noch etwas abschreckt ist der Schnellspanner vorne. Normalerweise kann ich bei Carbon immer mit Drehmomentschlüssel arbeiten, was beim Schnellspanner ja nicht geht. Kann ich den salop gesprochen einfach ordentlich anknallen oder muss ich da mit viel Fingerspitzengefühl zu Werke gehen?

Steuersatz
- Welches Modell habt ihr verbaut? Bei der Carbongabel bräuchte ich ja einen Tapered Steuersatz für 1 1/8 Schaft sowie einen geschlitzten Konus.


----------



## Fabeymer (19. Oktober 2014)

Surly 3.8" entsprechen de facto den 4"-Reifen anderer Hersteller, ist kein Ding. Gibt übrigens auch Leute, die Bud & Lou auf Marge Lites fahren. Mach dir da also keine Gedanken. Um ganz offen zu sein: Das mit der Freigabe lese ich zum ersten Mal, Surly meint wohl eher, dass 4.8" nicht so sinnvoll sind auf einer 65mm Felge.

Bzgl. Laufradbau könntest du mal den Felix von www.fatbikes.at anhauen, der hat die Marge Lite gerade zum reduzierten Preis im Angebot und meines Wissens führt er auch Hope Naben. 

Bei den anderen Fragen kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## losbub (19. Oktober 2014)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Und in welchem Bereich ist diese Streckgrenze? So groß das Felge,Speichen und ein Ballonreifen weniger flexen? Dann wirds Zeit das du mal die Gebrauchsanweisung der Stahlgabel durchgehst,die scheint nämlich ihren Dienst nicht mehr ordentlich zu verrichten bei dem Flex den sie zu haben scheint


 
Also einen Dr. in Physik scheint der Doktor  schon mal nicht zu haben.   Schon mal was von Hebel gehört, wie und wo die Ansetzen - egal -
mach mer`s einfach Speichen, Felge, Reifen, gehören zum Laufrad und Drehen sich aktiv - und ich spreche bei der Gabel (die wird meinetwegen gerollt, ist aber eingespannt) von den waagrechten (horizontalen) Kräften die da ansetzen und nicht den, Vertikalen.


----------



## Fabeymer (19. Oktober 2014)

losbub schrieb:


> Ich kann sowieso nicht nachvollziehen, was den Reiz an so einer "Bocksteifen Carbongabel"  an einem Geländerad ausmacht - evtl. kann mich da jemand mal aufklären.
> Eine "flexende" Stahlgabel fährts sich IMHO um einiges angenehmer und fängt ausserdem
> Belastungsspitzen um einiges besser ab.



Ich kann nur von meiner Carbonforke im Krampus sprechen, aber da ist der Unterschied zur serienmäßigen Stahlgabel frappierend. Die Gabel flext merklich in der Längsrichtung, was Schlägen die Spitzen nimmt bzw. permanente kleine Unebenheiten (wie z.B. Kopfsteinpflaster) rausfiltert. In der Querrichtung jedoch verwindet sich die Gabel kaum, was der Lenkpräzision zugute kommt. Beim Umbau hatte ich diese Eigenschaften gar nicht auf dem Schirm, ich wollte primär eine leichtere Front und damit einhergehend ein besseres Handling beim Überfahren von Hindernissen wie z.B. querliegenden Baumstämmen. Ursprünglich hatte ich auch den Plan, dem Bikepacking wieder auf die Stahlgabel umzurüsten, aber gerade auf längeren Strecken möchte ich den Komfort der Carbongabel nicht missen. Solange ich kein Gepäck an der Gabel anbringen muss bleibt die Carbongabel definitiv drin.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (19. Oktober 2014)

losbub schrieb:


> Also einen Dr. in Physik scheint der Doktor  schon mal nicht zu haben.   Schon mal was von Hebel gehört, wie und wo die Ansetzen - egal -
> mach mer`s einfach Speichen, Felge, Reifen, gehören zum Laufrad und Drehen sich aktiv - und ich spreche bei der Gabel (die wird meinetwegen gerollt, ist aber eingespannt) von den waagrechten (horizontalen) Kräften die da ansetzen und nicht den, Vertikalen.



Ich kenn den Unterschied zwischen Horizontal und Vertikal.Und du spürst tatsächlich die horizontalen Bewegungen einer starren Stahlgabel stärker als die horizontalen Bewegungen von Speichen,Felgen und Laufrad (ja,auch die haben sowas....)
Bewirb dich bei "Wetten dass..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## losbub (19. Oktober 2014)

@ Dr.Struggels
Klar haben die so etwas wenn Du mit dem Rad gegen ne Wand fährst, aber dann in Zugrichtung (z.B. Längs/Speichen) - wurscht denn, dann ist sowieso alles zu spät, und das Laufrad rollt auch nicht mehr (ist dann Quasi vor die Wand gespannt).  


Und ja man spürt es und man sieht es auch. Wenn Du eine montierbare Actioncam hast montier die mal am Lenker und halt runter auf die Gabel.


----------



## zoomer (19. Oktober 2014)

tgs schrieb:


> Für mich nicht



Meine Carbongabel am Fatty ist auch wesentlich nachgiebiger als die alte Stahlgabel.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (20. Oktober 2014)

@losbub 
Du musst nicht gegen eine Wand fahren,steil bergabfahren (mein bevorzugtes Gebiet) mit hohen Bremskräften vorne reicht genauso


----------



## softlurch (20. Oktober 2014)

Ein fliegendes Fatty (mit Stahlgabel) steht zur Wahl "Foto des Tages":   http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1722340 

Likes willkommen


----------



## Vighor (20. Oktober 2014)

Einfach den Top Gear test machen und Räder mit verschiedene Gabeln von ner sehr hohen Brücke fallen lassen. Die Gabel die überlebt ist dann klar die bessere


----------



## Der Kokopelli (20. Oktober 2014)

softlurch schrieb:


> Ein fliegendes Fatty (mit Stahlgabel) steht zur Wahl "Foto des Tages":   http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1722340
> 
> Likes willkommen


Du wirst jetzt berühmt! Motobecane hat schon mal eine Spezialedition aufgelegt:




http://www.motobecane.com/fat/lurch-fatbikes.html

und auf MTBR gibts schon die Lurch Lounge:
http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/lurch-lounge-928474.html


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Oktober 2014)

Schade, dass hier inzwischen solche Fronten künstlich hochgezogen werden und Unterforumsneulinge wie Dr. Struggle nur Theoretisches beizutragen haben und Schlechtwetter machen gegen Leute, die bewusst starr fahren.

Ist doch schön, wenn die Bluto funktioniert, aber nur weil man selbst lieber mit Federgabel unterwegs ist, sollte man ohne praktische Erfahrung mit der Carbongabel am On One vielleicht den anderen ihre Erfahrung nicht absprechen.
Ich kann @Fabeymer da nur zustimmen: Das Verdrehen der massiven Carbonbeine ist nahezu ausgeschlossen, während sie in Längsrichtung angenehm "federt" und die Belastungsspitzen herausnimmt. 

Und wenn corra so fährt, wie er schreibt, weiß ich, was ich von dem Belastungstest der Carbongabel zu halten habe...


----------



## scylla (20. Oktober 2014)

Warum mag der Dr. denn auf einmal keine Starrgabeln mehr?  Ich kann mich erinnern, dass er mal im Leidwill-Forum propagiert hat, im Winter gerne Starrgabel zu fahren. Schult die Fahrtechnik und so, und ausgereifte Dämpfung an Federgabeln ist eh was für Theoretiker und Weicheier. Jetzt bin ich verwirrt


----------



## Der Kokopelli (20. Oktober 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Schade, dass hier inzwischen solche Fronten künstlich hochgezogen werden und Unterforumsneulinge wie Dr. Struggle nur Theoretisches beizutragen haben und Schlechtwetter machen gegen Leute, die bewusst starr fahren.
> 
> Ist doch schön, wenn die Bluto funktioniert, aber nur weil man selbst lieber mit Federgabel unterwegs ist, sollte man ohne praktische Erfahrung mit der Carbongabel am On One vielleicht den anderen ihre Erfahrung nicht absprechen.
> Ich kann @Fabeymer da nur zustimmen: Das Verdrehen der massiven Carbonbeine ist nahezu ausgeschlossen, während sie in Längsrichtung angenehm "federt" und die Belastungsspitzen herausnimmt.
> ...



Jedem sei seine Starrgabel gegönnt, ich habe schon live viele erlebt, die mit Starrgabel so richtig Gas geben und Spaß dabei haben! Außerdem baut das ja auch Kraft im Oberkörper auf. Ich habe auch auf vielen Strecken die Federung nicht vermisst, auf anderen dagegen sehr. Man kann also sagen, dass das Bike durch die Federgabel universeller wird, genau wie mit Schaltung versus Singlespeed. Genau wie 2fach versus 1fach. Da hat eben jeder seine Vorlieben und seinen Geschmack. 

Weil ich selber noch keine Carbonforke hatte, verlasse ich mich mal auf das, was die Carbongabelfahrer hier schreiben und es klingt für mich sogar glaubhaft. Es ist für mich erstaunlich, dass man den Unterschied tatsächlich merkt, wenn man mal davon ausgeht, dass ein Vorderreifen je nach Luftdruck mal gut 5cm nachgibt im Fahrbetrieb und eine starre Gabel mal maximal ein Zehntel davon. Ich rede jetzt von vertikaler Bewegung. Dass es Unterschiede in der Lenkpräzision gibt, kann ich mir schon sehr gut vorstellen.


----------



## paburk (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab mir mal eine 80mm Bluto und ein "On-One Smoothie Mixer Stainless Steel Crown Race For 1.5 inch Steerer" bestellt. Mal gucken ob das passt. Wenn das zu nichts führt bestell ich mir halt noch ein Bucksaw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Struggle (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab nix gegen Starrgabel und mach gleich dreimal nicht "Schlechtwetter" gegen Leute die damit fahren,wie kommst du auf so etwas FlowinFlo??
So wie Scylla schrieb stimmt das schon,ich fahr am Trialbike Starrgabel und das gefällt mir auch!
Ich finde es nur einen ziemlich Schmarrn was der losbub schrieb,bezüglich dem Unterschied zwischen einer Carbongabel und Stahlgabel.Der Unterschied bezüglich "Fahrkomfort" ist da minimal,der Unterschied auf eine Federgabel bei weitem deutlicher zu spüren


----------



## losbub (20. Oktober 2014)

Also ich persönlich habe noch keine Carbongabel kennen gelernt, die an den "Comfort" meiner Stahlgabeln ran gekommen ist (die mags vielleicht geben und ich kenne sie nicht).
Da gibt's sicherlich auch Unterschiede sowohl bei Carbongabeln als auch Stahlgabeln.
Das Schaftmaterial spielt da sicherlich auch eine entscheidende Rolle, genauso wie die Gestaltung der Gabel selbst, sowie Steuerrohrwinkel, Geometrie etc.  Meist sind die modern gestalteten Aero Scheiden der Carbongabeln, aber schon steifer, so zumindest meine Erfahrung.
Ob Starrgabel oder Federgabel, muss jeder selbst herausfinden. Im technisch sehr anspruchsvollen Gelände schwören viele auf die Stargabel,
weil eben das Gefühl für den Untergrund/ Gegebenheiten viel direkter sind, die Körperspannung etc. direkter übertragen wird.
Bei eher schnellen ruppigen Passagen sehe ich die Federgabel im Vorteil.
Und im "Allround" eher gemässigten Bereich sehe ich persönlich die Stahlgabel im Vorteil, auch wegen der Einfachheit (Keine Wartung etc.).

Je nach Einsatzzweck haben sicherlich Alle ihre Berechtigung. Ich finds nur immer schade, wenn wirklich Gute Dinge, nur weil sie nicht dem
aktuellen Trend entsprechen, als schlecht oder schlechter dargestellt werden. Der Markt, das Angebot dadurch totgeredet wird, und man gutes Material einfach schwierig bekommt.

Stahlbikes haben zum Glück z.B.  in der letzten Zeit eine Art "Wiederentdeckung" erfahren und das ist gut so, waren eine ganze Zeit fast ganz von der Bildfläche verschwunden.


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Oktober 2014)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Ich hab nix gegen Starrgabel und mach gleich dreimal nicht "Schlechtwetter" gegen Leute die damit fahren,wie kommst du auf so etwas FlowinFlo??
> So wie Scylla schrieb stimmt das schon,ich fahr am Trialbike Starrgabel und das gefällt mir auch!
> Ich finde es nur einen ziemlich Schmarrn was der losbub schrieb,bezüglich dem Unterschied zwischen einer Carbongabel und Stahlgabel.Der Unterschied bezüglich "Fahrkomfort" ist da minimal,der Unterschied auf eine Federgabel bei weitem deutlicher zu spüren



Ich bitte wirklich um Entschuldigung! 
Da losbub bei mir auf Ignore ist, habe ich nicht gesehen, dass er etwas geschrieben hat 
und du dich auf seine verschwörungstheoretischen Ergüsse bezogen hast.

Im alten Forumslayout waren ignorierte Posts einfach zugeklappt, was eindeutig besser war, als sie stillschweigend herauszusieben.


----------



## losbub (20. Oktober 2014)

Ja, selber schuld  - Kinderkram   ...... Mutti Mutti der hat aber mein Spielzeug weg genommen ausserdem hat er gesagt......bla bla bla ....mit dem spiel ich nicht mehr  

Oder sag bloß ihr lasst euch jegliche Komentarfunktionen ins "Postfach schmeissen" dann könnt ich`s zum teil sogar verstehen.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (20. Oktober 2014)

@FlowinFlo 
Kein Thema,wenn du nur meine Beiträge gelesen hast dann kommt das natürlich anders rüber 

@losbub 
Ich stimm dir bei deinem letzten Beitrag zu.Und das natürlich Unterschiede zwischen den Materialien da sind ist auch klar.Speziell in meinem bevorzugten Terrain zum fahren (technische,steile,felsige Trails) ist aber z.B. ein absenken des Luftdrucks deutlicher zu spüren als die unterschiedlichen Materialien.Rein auf Feld-Waldwegen o.ä. mag das wieder anders aussehen


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Oktober 2014)

losbub schrieb:


> Ja, selber schuld  - Kinderkram   ...... Mutti Mutti der hat aber mein Spielzeug weg genommen ausserdem hat er gesagt......bla bla bla ....mit dem spiel ich nicht mehr
> 
> Oder sag bloß ihr lasst euch jegliche Komentarfunktionen ins "Postfach schmeissen" dann könnt ich`s zum teil sogar verstehen.




Du übersiehst da etwas Grundlegendes:


----------



## losbub (20. Oktober 2014)

Wer da der Troll ist oder wer sich dazu zählt ist mir eigentlich wurscht - ich jedenfalls nicht. Deine Wende in den Kommentaren ist da selbsterklärend!

Grundlegendes: *Für mich wird`s bloß irgendwann unglaubwürdig*, wenn man Sachen von vornherein, und das ist hier leider nicht die Seltenheit, schlecht redet, bevor man Dinge überhaupt in der Praxis überprüft hat, nur als ein Beispiel von vielen: schon am Teile tauschen ist ohne das Radl inkl. Komponenten in der Hand gehabt hat oder Probegefahren ist etc.. Macht oft nur noch den Eindruck von Rechthaberei, Prahlerei, ohne sich ernsthaft Gedanken machen zu wollen und Auszutauschen

Meine persönlichen Erfahrungen/Meinungen stell ich immer wieder unter Frage, und lasse auch andere Meinungen gelten, bzw. gleiche die mit meinen persönlichen Ansprüchen ab. 

Edith: Zur "Erbsenzählerei", sich  bei Dingen um Prozentzahlen streiten und dann mit ein paar Gramm Gewichtsersparniss wichtig machen, ohne sein eigenes Körpergewicht inkl. Bike ins Verhältniss zu setzen, ist zumindest teilweise gerade zu lächerlich  und unglaubwürdig!


----------



## corra (20. Oktober 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Und wenn corra so fährt, wie er schreibt, weiß ich, was ich von dem Belastungstest der Carbongabel zu halten habe...





Na komm sprich dich aus .................  Die carbon gabel ist für den preis der knaller was verarbeitung und haltbarkeit angeht


----------



## Vighor (20. Oktober 2014)

losbub schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich habe noch keine Carbongabel kennen gelernt, die an den "Comfort" meiner Stahlgabeln ran gekommen ist (die mags vielleicht geben und ich kenne sie nicht).
> Da gibt's sicherlich auch Unterschiede sowohl bei Carbongabeln als auch Stahlgabeln.
> Das Schaftmaterial spielt da sicherlich auch eine entscheidende Rolle, genauso wie die Gestaltung der Gabel selbst, sowie Steuerrohrwinkel, Geometrie etc.  Meist sind die modern gestalteten Aero Scheiden der Carbongabeln, aber schon steifer, so zumindest meine Erfahrung.
> Ob Starrgabel oder Federgabel, muss jeder selbst herausfinden. Im technisch sehr anspruchsvollen Gelände schwören viele auf die Stargabel,
> ...


Vielleicht schreibst Du einfach mal welche fatbike Carbon und Stahlgabeln du getested hast 
Sonst ist alles sowieso nur nichtssagendes theoretisches Geplänkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lachnitt (20. Oktober 2014)

Gude,

ich weiss dass ich ein Fatty möchte!
Widerstehe jetzt aber schon mehr ein Jahr der Versuchung

Da ich nicht über eine gut gefüllte Restekiste verfüge und weiss das auch günstige Bikeparts durchaus Spaß machen können, scheint das Komplettrad durchaus interessant zu sein.
Dagegen spricht der Spaß am Basteln...der Rahmen ist ja gerade sehr günstig, Rollin Chassis ist auch ne Alternative

Frage: gibt es am Of the Shelf Fatty Teile die eigentlich jeder tauscht?
Beispiel Laufräder sind die wirklich sooo schlecht?

Danke für Input


----------



## corra (20. Oktober 2014)

Lachnitt schrieb:


> Gude,
> 
> ich weiss dass ich ein Fatty möchte!
> Widerstehe jetzt aber schon mehr ein Jahr der Versuchung
> ...



ich finde die laufräder garnicht so schlecht , tauschen würde ich erst wenn was kaputt ist , Ich folter das ding jetzt ein jahr mit meinen 145 kilo einsatzgewicht und bis auf die carbon gabel hat alles einwandfrei gehalten ( habe das rahmen laufräder usw bundle gekauft )


----------



## Bumble (21. Oktober 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Da losbub bei mir auf Ignore ist, habe ich nicht gesehen, dass er etwas geschrieben hat



Bei dir auch ? Ich frag mich grade, wer seine Beiträge (die scheints ja zu geben ) dann überhaupt noch liest


----------



## Rake109 (21. Oktober 2014)

@ Lachnitt,
am On-One ist eigentlich nichts was man unbedingt tauschen muss ausser dem hinteren Schnellspanner, der hat etwas zu wenig Klemmkraft.
Alles andere kann man dran lassen und bei Verschleiss tauschen.

Ich zähl mal nach (meiner) Priorität auf
Funktional (evtl.):
- die Schläuche sind Sack-schwer. Entweder gleich (Ghetto)Tubeless oder durch leichtere ersetzen (z.B. Conti FR)
- mit dem Sattel kam ich persönlich nicht zurecht, hab aber einen empfindlichen Ar...
- ich mit meiner schlechten Kondition hier im Schwarzwald --> Tausch der Kurbel auf 2-fach
- Der Floater vorne hat ausgeprägtes Self-Steering. Den würde ich bald durch einen Nate ersetzen und hinten aufarbeiten.
- Der Lenker ist etwas hart, denn würde ich aus Komfort-Gründen tauschen (oder Federgabel)

Bling/Gewicht:
- Der Radsatz selbst war bei mir problemlos, den würde ich erst in Kombination mit Einbau einer (Feder)gabel tauschen.
- Die Stahlgabel ist m.E. nicht viel besser und schlechter als jede andere - aus rein funktionialen Gründen besteht kein Tauschbedarf. Die würde ich erst tauschen, wenn die Räder mit dazukommen.
- Bremsen müssen gut entlüftet werden, dann funktionieren sie eigentlich problemlos.
- alle Komponenten der X5 Schaltung haben mich überaus positiv überrascht --> rein funktional kein Bedarf

Will ich es wirklich:
- ich habe dann irgendwann ne Federgabel (in meinem Fall ne Lefty) eingebaut. Bis dahin war ich mit dem Fatty glücklich und bin den ersten Winter durchgefahren, ohne etwas zu vermissen. Ich hab sie dann aus Bastellust angebaut und bin nun noch glücklicher. Der Komfort ist deutlich höher und es macht einfach tierisch Spass in Stein- & Wurzelfelder reinzuballern


----------



## MaHaHnE (21. Oktober 2014)

Da kann ich mich Rake109 nur anschliessen. Hatte mir das Rolling Chassis gekauft, da ich noch viele Teile in der Restekiste hatte. Die Laufräder sind vollkommen OK und die Reifen reichen zum Spaß haben auch aus. Bei mir wird irgendwann mal auf Schwalbe gewechselt. bis dahin müssen die Floater noch halten.
Die Stahl-Gabel hatte ich relativ zügig gegen die Carbongabel getauscht. Ist einfach viel leichter und habe das Gefühl, dass sie auch verwindungssteifer ist. Ob komfortabler kann ich nicht sagen, da schlucken die Reifen zu viel weg. Auf jeden Fall ist die Gabel wesentlich leichter. Vorher kam mir das Bike etwas Frontlastig vor. nun nicht mehr. Halten tut sie bis jetzt auch gut und ich gehe nicht zimperlich damit um. =>  cross the fingers!
Einzig die Schnellspanner sind wirklich nicht der Hammer. 40 Euro in die Hand nehmen und gegen Hopes tauschen und fertig. Dann klemmt es auch ordentlich.
Fattzit von mir: Wenn ich nicht eh so viel in der Restekiste gehabt hätte und gerne 1x10 fahren wollte, hätte ich das komplettbike gekauft um mit anderen Schnellspannern erst mal ordentlich Spaß zu haben.


----------



## Lachnitt (21. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Qualifizierten Antworten 
So habe ich mir das eigentlich schon gedacht, jetzt muss ich sehen was daraus wird.

Bikeurlaub UND Fatty kaufen muss ich mit dem CFO klären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## losbub (21. Oktober 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Vielleicht schreibst Du einfach mal welche fatbike Carbon und Stahlgabeln du getested hast
> Sonst ist alles sowieso nur nichtssagendes theoretisches Geplänkel.


 
Alle.....alle habe ich getestet in allen Variationen und Kombinationen und mit verschiedensten Schaftmaterialien, Steuerkopflängen- und Winkeln etc. - ja was soll ich sagen, die Surly Stahl Gabeln sind da selbstverständlich die besten, was sonst.


----------



## Rake109 (21. Oktober 2014)

Ach ja, der Steuersatz ist bestimmt nicht die beste Qualität, aber hält nach Fettbehandlung doch sehr lange.
Um Langzeitschäden zu vermeiden, gleich vor der ersten Fahrt gabel lösen und rausziehen, den ganzen Steuersatz dick mit Fett füllen...


----------



## dorfmann (21. Oktober 2014)

Rake109 schrieb:


> - alle Komponenten der X5 Schaltung haben mich überaus positiv überrascht --> rein funktional kein Bedarf



Die X5 Schaltung überrascht mich jedesmal aufs Neue. 
Super robust und auch unter Last einwandfrei.
Manchmal funktionieren die einfachen günstigen Teile besser und zuverlässiger als der teure High-Tech Kram !


----------



## zoomer (21. Oktober 2014)

Im letzten Jahrtausend war da noch ein gewaltiger Unterschied
in Verarbeitung und Haltbarkeit. Die guten Kugeln kamen in die
XTR Lager, die schlechten in die STX. Alivio hatte glaub ich
die Drehspäne drin.

Inzwischen ist es fast nur noch Gewicht und Design.
Wobei ich die unteren Gruppen wegen dem zurückhaltenderen
Design eigentlich besser finde (z.B. Deore)
Seit ich dank Fatbike weiss dass man auch mit viel Gewicht Spass
haben kann bin ich da auch sehr entspannt geworden. Ein einziges
leichtes Rad ist notwendig aber ausreichend.
Schade dass die SLX so hässlich ist.

Bei SRAM will man halt gleich Einfach haben und ist zwangsläufig
in den oberen Gruppen unterwegs. Ich denke nicht das das nach
unten viel billiger werden wird. Kosten ja jetzt fast alle gleich.
Das Schaltwerk ist aufwendiger und die Kassette in richtig billig
mit 600g will dann auch niemand haben.

Aber Shimano hat sich, mit ihrem beharren auf Umwerfer und
maximalen Gangsprüngen von 10 % (gefühlt), auch komplett
ins Abseits geschossen.
Die elektrische XTR nutzen sie auch null um mit besserer
Kettenlinie zu fahren, nur um noch 2 Gänge runter zu schalten.


----------



## losbub (21. Oktober 2014)

Mit dem Gewicht und Design, Schön dass das mal jemand erkennt und auch sagt


----------



## hobel007 (24. Oktober 2014)

Mahlzeit,

habe gerade bei On One gesehen, daß es neben dem normalen On One Fatty Wheelset auch noch einen mit dem Zusatz V1.5 gibt.
Ist der Freilauf dort verbessert worden, währe ja zu hoffen, da einige von euch Probleme damit hatten. Gibt es vom Preis/leistungsverhältnis eigentlich eine Alternative zu On One Laufrädern?


----------



## criscross (24. Oktober 2014)

hobel007 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> habe gerade bei On One gesehen, daß es neben dem normalen On One Fatty Wheelset auch noch einen mit dem Zusatz V1.5 gibt.
> Ist der Freilauf dort verbessert worden, währe ja zu hoffen, da einige von euch Probleme damit hatten. Gibt es vom Preis/leistungsverhältnis eigentlich eine Alternative zu On One Laufrädern?



abgesehen vom hohen Gewicht des on one LRS ist der garnicht schlecht fürs Geld ,
aber ....
der Spaß beim Fat Bike fahren steht und fällt mit dem Gewicht der Laufräder ( jedenfalls für mich  ).
die Naben laufen bei mir bis jetzt einwandfrei seid letzten Winter, darum hab ich meine mit RD und ML Felgen umspeichen lassen .

ach....meine Hope Vorderrad Nabe dagegen ( brauchte ich ja wegen der Bluto ) läuft seit dem ersten Tag schon deutlich rauer wie die alte ON ONE Nabe


----------



## zoomer (24. Oktober 2014)

Die Lager haben wohl nun von Haus aus eine Vollfettfüllung bekommen.
(Meine Alten V 1.0 inzwischen aber auch längst)

Andere Fertigfatbikes haben auch billige Räder. Man kann sie wohl nur
nicht einzeln kaufen, höchstens über den Bikemarkt, wenn jemand
upgraded.
Da muss man wohl auf die ersten Mavic Fat Cross Ryde warten.


----------



## hobel007 (24. Oktober 2014)

Also wenn On One, dann lieber die V1.5 in der hoffnung das die Lager gut gefüllt sind .
Das ganze soll ja erstmal ein Versuchsaufbau werden, vieleicht ergibt sich ja noch was hier im Bikemarkt. Aufrüsten geht ja immer noch, falls mich der Fatbikevirus gepackt hat .


----------



## dorfmann (24. Oktober 2014)

Mit Vorsicht zu genießen, speziell beim On One Fatty handelt es sich um einen hochgradig ansteckenden Virus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hobel007 (24. Oktober 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Mit Vorsicht zu genießen, speziell beim On One Fatty handelt es sich um einen hochgradig ansteckenden Virus !



Genau die befürchtung habe ich auch, hab seit anfang der Woche den Rahmen im Keller stehen.. . Nochmal zum Thema Laufrad, lohnt sich die Arbeit, aus der Felge ein Schweizer Käse zu machen. Die Löcher in verbindung mit einem Schwalbe 13F Schlauch sollte doch schon etwas an Gewicht einsparen. Aber wie sieht es mit der stabi aus, ich habe ca. 90kg Kampfgewicht und fahre auch nicht gerade zimperlich durch die Botanik ???


----------



## Bumble (24. Oktober 2014)

hobel007 schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Thema Laufrad, lohnt sich die Arbeit, aus der Felge ein Schweizer Käse zu machen.
> Aber wie sieht es mit der stabi aus, ich habe ca. 90kg Kampfgewicht und fahre auch nicht gerade zimperlich durch die Botanik ???



Mein Tipp: Lass es bitte bleiben !!!

Von Anderen wirst du jetzt sicher gleich die Info bekommen dass es funktioniert 

Bitte dran denken dass wohl keine Bike Gattung so unterschiedlich eingesetzt wird wie ein Fatbike, vom Brötchenholbike bis zum echten Trailbike wird's je nach Besitzer für so ziemlich alles benutzt, dementsprechend unterschiedlich sind dann auch die Qualitätsansprüche bezüglich Haltbarkeit der Teile


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Oktober 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Mit Vorsicht zu genießen, speziell beim On One Fatty handelt es sich um einen hochgradig *ansteckenden Virus* !



Musste mein Kollege auch feststellen....  
Deshalb hier mal in Grün. Erinnert auch an einen nasalen Virusinfekt oder so.  
Und wer andere ansteckt, muss die Suppe mit auslöffeln. Basta! Schraubertag! 
- Zum Glück, hat ja wie immer Spaß gemacht.

Frisch vom Pulverbeschichter und Laufradbauer














Doch vor Montage musste noch der Gnanomat umgebaut werden. Anderes Achsteil für 170mm und die Griffwelle musste auch verlängert werden. Selbst ist der Mann, bzw. Kumpel..
Ruckzuck gedreht.   -DANKE an der Stelle an entsprechende Person!

Ich lass´mal die Bilder für sich sprechen....





























Bessere Bilder kommen ; bin auf dem Sprung. Aber live =


----------



## mikeonbike (24. Oktober 2014)

goil...


----------



## dorfmann (24. Oktober 2014)

Das sieht ja mal pornös aus 

Hast du dich da von dem inspirieren lassen:






  ?


----------



## projekt (24. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## Alex0303 (24. Oktober 2014)

Einfach ein Wahnsinn!!! 
Der Hulk lässt grüßen


----------



## FlowinFlo (24. Oktober 2014)

Hatte der Hulk auch lila Nippel? 

Krasses Farbkonzept!


----------



## bamtobam1979 (24. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

"Ansteckend" ist definitiv der richtige Begriff!

@taunusteufel78 : Vielen Vielen Dank für die tolle Unterstützung, Beratung und vor allem ZEIT!!!

@Bikecolours und Sören Speer Laufräder: Super Arbeit in kurzer Zeit, netter Kontakt!

Thx and Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hobel007 (24. Oktober 2014)

Das ist doch mal die richtige Medizin, für diesen Virus !!!!


----------



## scylla (24. Oktober 2014)

Klasse Farbkonzept! I like


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Oktober 2014)

An den Zügen, gerade an dem der Reverb, müssen wir nochmal Hand anlegen, aber sonst...   

Der Sonntag wird´s zeigen! 

Schade, die Fotos bringen die Farben nicht intensiv genug rüber. 

Klar, dass ich wohl auch mein Fatty in nächster Zeit strippen muss  ....  verdammt....


----------



## Bumble (25. Oktober 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Hatte der Hulk auch lila Nippel?



Nee, aber er hat ein lila Höschen an, passt also schon.


----------



## Fettydriver (25. Oktober 2014)

*Schöner Aufbau, da steck sehr viel Arbeitszeit drin, zu schade für Schlamm-und Modderpisten. *


----------



## stuhli (25. Oktober 2014)

HULK wäre ja auch ein passender Name für ein Fatbike.
So eine Banderole lässt sich doch bestimmt herstellen für das grüne Fatty. Das ist eh mit Abstand schönste On*One Fatty.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bamtobam1979 (25. Oktober 2014)

Den Aufbau hat TT78 wirklich mit sehr viel Liebe, Hingabe und Bemble with Care gemacht
Hulk fand ich nicht schlecht....fahre aber nicht so....eher wie Bruce Banner...gechillter


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Oktober 2014)

bamtobam1979 schrieb:


> Den Aufbau hat TT78 wirklich mit sehr viel Liebe, Hingabe und Bemble with Care gemacht
> Hulk fand ich nicht schlecht....fahre aber nicht so....eher wie Bruce Banner...gechillter




Überschlag´dich nicht! - Verbal, sowie auf´m Trial!   Viel Spaß mit dem "Virus".
Erst wollte der Herr @bamtobam1979 ja kein Purpel.... naja...   


Achso, für alle Nicht-Hessen:  _*Bemble with Care*_  =   Äppler + Cola. 

Und vor dem Bembel-Shoppe hätte ich fast einen auf @Bumble gemacht und zum Wagenheber gegriffen. Der Herr kam nämlich erst mit einer Wodka-Lemon-Mischung, das hat fast zu einem Bitkipper in meiner Schaltzentrale geführt..    Bin ja nix gewohnt!

So, genug OT! Ich werde jetzt mal in der RAL-Karte stöbern....


----------



## BigJohn (25. Oktober 2014)

Äppler mit Cola, so ein Frevel. Sogar ich als Ausländer tinke meinen Rapp's pur.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (25. Oktober 2014)

Selbst das Wort "Äppler" empfinden die Althessen als neumodischen Frevel!

Krasses Grün!! Ist einfach die beste Farbe


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. Oktober 2014)

Bitte lass mich Thüringer nicht dumm sterben!  Wie wäre denn der richtige Name nach alter Väter Sitte?
Äbblewoi?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Oktober 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Bitte lass mich Thüringer nicht dumm sterben!  Wie wäre denn der richtige Name nach alter Väter Sitte?
> Äbblewoi?


Äbbelwoi !   Hier muss doch niemand dumm sterben..


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. Oktober 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Äbbelwoi !   Hier muss doch niemand dumm sterben..



Danke! In der Tat hatte ich deine Schreibweise gemeint, aber der bekannte Großkonzern hinterlässt seine Spuren...


----------



## corra (26. Oktober 2014)

und was ist das jetzt fürn gebreu


----------



## CaseOnline (26. Oktober 2014)

corra schrieb:


> und was ist das jetzt fürn gebreu


Alles über diese althergebrachte Kulturgetränk in wenigen, knappen Zeilen: http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apfelwein


----------



## hobel007 (29. Oktober 2014)

N`abend.
Hab jetzt einige Teile für das Fatty, wie Rahmen, Steuersatz, Reifen, Gabel (kommt), Kurbel und anderere kleinteile zusammen . Jetzt fehlt mir aber noch ein Laufradsatz, aber bevor ich mir einen in UK bestelle, möchte ich euch auf diesem weg mal fragen, ob nicht einer von euch, zufällig einen On One Laufradsatz über hat. Angebote bitte per PN .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (30. Oktober 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Alles über diese althergebrachte Kulturgetränk in wenigen, knappen Zeilen: http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apfelwein



Wiki Zitate :

Bei dem in den Medien häufig verwandten Begriff „Äppler“ handelt es sich nicht um eine traditionelle Bezeichnung, sondern um einen Kunstnamen, der in den 1980er Jahren von Großkeltereien zu Werbezwecken eingeführt wurde.

Entgegen der gängigen Meinung ist jedoch der Apfelwein zu dieser Zeit keinesfalls als Traditionsgetränk dieser Gegend anzusehen, sondern eher als ein minderwertiges Gelegenheitsgetränk für arme Leute, das vorwiegend in Heimherstellung produziert wurde.

Im Frankfurter Raum ist die Herstellung von Apfelwein durch die in der Umgebung befindliche Hefe ohne Zugabe jeglicher Zusätze möglich.

(auf deutsch - es schimmelt  )


Schweine vertragen diesen Trester nicht, denn sie haben einen für die Obstreste zu empfindlichen Magen. 

Das gerippte Muster der Apfelweingläser stammt aus der Zeit, als noch vorwiegend ohne Besteck gegessen wurde und die Gläser ohne Musterung leichter aus den dann fettigen Händen glitten als die Gerippten.

Wer mehr als die übliche Menge Wasser in seinem Apfelwein wünscht, bestellt einen _Tiefgespritzten_ beziehungsweise einen _Batschnassen_. Diese Sitte stammt aus der Weinära Frankfurts, in der die herben Sorten üblicherweise mit Wasser verdünnt werden mussten. In Österreich wird diese Variante auch scherzhaft „Feuerwehrmischung“ genannt.


Muss ich mir unbedingt mal besorgen 
Bisher esse ich den Äbbelwoi mehrmals am Tag immer mit Schale und Kernhaus.


----------



## corra (30. Oktober 2014)

hier mal die bilder meiner carbon gabel ist zurzeit auf dem weg zu onone die geben echt gas im customer service


----------



## MaHaHnE (30. Oktober 2014)

Wuhh, das sieht ja echt übel aus. Meine Gabel hat bislang noch keine Risse. Aber zumindest schön, dass der Lack ordentlich spröde ist, um Risse schnell zu sehen. Halte uns doch bitte aus dem Laufenden, bezüglich der Reaktion von OnOne. Meine Stahlgabel werde ich auch erst mal nicht verkaufen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Oktober 2014)

Ein Hoch auf meine Beargrease-Gabel! 
War doch die richtige Entscheidung!!


----------



## corra (30. Oktober 2014)

naja für den 300 euro preisunterschied hat die onone das ganz gut verkraftet 

mal schauen was die bluto im nicolai kann


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Oktober 2014)

Was meinst du mit 300,- Preisunterschied? Steh gerade auf'm Schlauch...

Fahre die Alu-Beargrease Gabel. 
Preislich gleiche Liga wie die Carbon-Fatty.
Dafür aber tapered.


----------



## MaHaHnE (30. Oktober 2014)

Wollen wir den Teufel mal nicht an die Wand malen. Das ist doch bis jetzt die einzige OnOne Carbongabel mit Rissen?


----------



## corra (30. Oktober 2014)

http://r2-bike.com/SALSA-Fatbike-Rigid-Fork-Makwa-Carbon-QR15-Disc-720g

naja das doch ein kleiner unterschid zu 149 pfund für die onone 

und ob taperd oder nicht ist denke ich egal wenn das bein der gabel 17cm vom schaft weg abbricht


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. Oktober 2014)

corra, wie ist dein Gewicht, was dein Einsatzgebiet (Bikepark?) und welche Scheibengröße hast du genutzt? Hier gibt´s ja auch stille Mitleser, die das ungefiltert als Ausschlusskriterium wahrnehmen. 

Die Salsa hat eine Steckachsenaufnahme, eine Nabenbreite von 142mm, das Gewicht bezieht sich auf die Gabel inklusive Steckachse und eine Disc-Beschränkung von 185mm. Ich sehe da am Ende keine deutlich stabilere (schwerere) Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (30. Oktober 2014)

Der taunusteufel hat ja auch nicht von dieser Gabel, sondern von der Alu-Beargrease-Gabel gesprochen. Die sieht so aus:



und kostet 224 Euro und wiegt 724g.

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...e-Fatbike-26-Disc-Starrgabel-468mm-black.html

Ich denke auch dass das ne gute Wahl ist, zumal sie auch gut am On-One Fatty aussieht.


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. Oktober 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Der taunusteufel hat ja auch nicht von dieser Gabel, sondern von der Alu-Beargrease-Gabel gesprochen.




Ich hatte mich jedenfalls auf corras Link zur Carbon Salsa bezogen. Die Beargrease hat ja keine Steckachse...


----------



## corra (30. Oktober 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> corra, wie ist dein Gewicht, was dein Einsatzgebiet (Bikepark?) und welche Scheibengröße hast du genutzt? Hier gibt´s ja auch stille Mitleser, die das ungefiltert als Ausschlusskriterium wahrnehmen.
> 
> Die Salsa hat eine Steckachsenaufnahme, eine Nabenbreite von 142mm, das Gewicht bezieht sich auf die Gabel inklusive Steckachse und eine Disc-Beschränkung von 185mm. Ich sehe da am Ende keine deutlich stabilere (schwerere) Gabel.




ich habe die gabel bis jetzt 2 mal im park gefahren einmal winterberg 2 abfahrten dh in strömenden regen und beim fattbike treffen im harz 
ansonnsten leichtes gelände wald und forstautobahn ca 1600 km seit feb 14 

dafür das sie keine steckachse hat ist sie aber super gelaufen steif leicht optisch geil 

ach ja scheiben sind 180mm / 160 mm shimano deore br m525 glaube ich


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. Oktober 2014)

Danke dir!
Bin gespannt, was da raus kommt. Bei 180mm ist ja wirklich noch Luft nach oben.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Oktober 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Der taunusteufel hat ja auch nicht von dieser Gabel, sondern von der Alu-Beargrease-Gabel gesprochen. Die sieht so aus:
> Anhang anzeigen 332145
> und kostet 224 Euro und wiegt 724g.
> 
> ...



Jup, die ist es. 
Und preislich war die für mich unter der Fatty Carbon..	
-Ich lass' das mal so im Raum stehen-

Trotzdem glaube ich auch, daß eine gebrochene Fattygabel wirklich nicht viel über Qualität und Haltbarkeit aussagt. 
Vielleicht war die Gabel auch vorgeschädigt (Transport, Lagerung...)...?! 

"The answer my friend is blowin' in the wind..." oder wie heißt der Song nochmal..


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Oktober 2014)

Bin noch auf der Suche nach der richtigen Farbe für mein Fatty.  
Vorschläge?
Ideen gibt es, werden aber nicht verraten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (30. Oktober 2014)

mattbraun mit orangenen parts


----------



## Knusberflogge (30. Oktober 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bin noch auf der Suche nach der richtigen Farbe für mein Fatty.
> Vorschläge?




Na auf alle Fälle mehrfarbig! 

Verschiedene Töne sind immer gut und nicht nur bei deren Aufteilung, sondern auch bei den Übergängen gibt es unzählige Möglichkeiten. Vermeintlich merkwürdige Kombinationen wirken zusammen oft erstaunlich gut, ohne den Betrachter dabei "anzuspringen".
Hier bietet beispielsweise GIANT eine optisch stellenweise sehr angenehme Modellpalette. Darüberhinaus würde ich evtl.durch die Zweiradabteilung vom Toys`R´us schmökern. Hört sich gaga an, mein ich jedoch ernst, da man da mitunter erstaunlich geschmackssichere Kombos findet - und wenn es nur als Ideenholer ist.

Persönlich würd ich neben der Gabel stets den Lenker mit einbeziehen. Ist immer eine schöne Lösung die nicht aussieht, als ob man nach 7 Jahren eine Federgabel nachträglich eingebaut hat.

Theoretisch, aber nur theoretisch und in größter Not, könnte auch ein cremig-einfarbiger Anstrich in einem vermeintlich dreckigem Ton funktionieren. Er müßte nur über abartige Tiefe und Reinheit verfügen - eher hell wie dunkel. Den Rest poliert bzw.verchromt ( auch die Sattelstange! ) und mit nur einem einzigem Kontrastton, in Form von farbigen Pedalen beispielsweise, das ganze Bike "umrühren".


----------



## zoomer (30. Oktober 2014)

corra schrieb:


> hier mal die bilder meiner carbon gabel ist zurzeit auf dem weg zu onone die geben echt gas im customer service Anhang anzeigen 332081 Anhang anzeigen 332082




Ich behaupte jetzt mal dass das nur der Lack ist. Der ist nicht so elastisch.

Gab's bei den Cannondale Flash 29ern auch öfters, an Sitzstrebenstrebe und
Tretlager. Vor allem wenn der Lack recht dick aufgetragen wurde.


----------



## rayc (30. Oktober 2014)

so einen ähnlichen "Riss" hat scylla auch an ihrer schwarzen Carbon On One Garbel.
Ich glaube nicht das es ein Riss im Carbon ist.

zoomer, deine Erklärung mit Riss im Lack ergibt Sinn.
Ich hatte erst vermutet das es ein Kratzer ist, da auf der Innnenseite.
Da es lässt sich nicht ertasten.

@corra, schicke mal deine Bilder an On One und frage besorgt nach.
Schauen wir mal was sie sagen.

Ray


----------



## zoomer (30. Oktober 2014)

Die sollen nicht viel sagen sondern austauschen 

Die Rahmen mit Lackfehlern/Platzer hat Cannondale auch ohne Murren zurückgenommen.


----------



## corra (30. Oktober 2014)

Die Rahmen mit Lackfehlern/Platzer hat Cannondale auch ohne Murren zurückgenommen.[/QUOTE]


zoomer schrieb:


> Ich behaupte jetzt mal dass das nur der Lack ist. Der ist nicht so elastisch.
> 
> Gab's bei den Cannondale Flash 29ern auch öfters, an Sitzstrebenstrebe und
> Tretlager. Vor allem wenn der Lack recht dick aufgetragen wurde.





rayc schrieb:


> so einen ähnlichen "Riss" hat scylla auch an ihrer schwarzen Carbon On One Garbel.
> Ich glaube nicht das es ein Riss im Carbon ist.
> 
> zoomer, deine Erklärung mit Riss im Lack ergibt Sinn.
> ...



na na na riss im lack !?!??!? wenn ich die beine bewege knarzt es im riss und wenn ich mir mühe gebe bekomm ich nen fingernagel reingesteckt ich denke nicht das der lack da so dick drauf ist 

die gabel ist unterwegs zu onone mal schauen was rauskommt


----------



## rayc (30. Oktober 2014)

okay, das ist klar was anderes. 

Die Gabel von scylla müssen wir entsprechend antesten und beobachten.


----------



## Vighor (30. Oktober 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> okay, das ist klar was anderes.
> 
> Die Gabel von scylla müssen wir entsprechend antesten und beobachten.


Ihr steigt dan zusammen aufs bike damit was an Gewicht zusammenkommt?


----------



## losbub (30. Oktober 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> okay, das ist klar was anderes.
> 
> Die Gabel von scylla müssen wir entsprechend antesten und beobachten.


 
 da gibt's nix zu beobachten, das Ding gehört eingeschickt und überprüft, Carbon reißt nicht gerade selten von Innen her, wenn man Aussen etwas sieht, kanns Innen quasie schon "fast durch sein"!


----------



## Dutshlander (30. Oktober 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich behaupte jetzt mal dass das nur der Lack ist. Der ist nicht so elastisch.
> 
> Gab's bei den Cannondale Flash 29ern auch öfters, an Sitzstrebenstrebe und
> Tretlager. Vor allem wenn der Lack recht dick aufgetragen wurde.


 Wenn es Lack ist Ja, bei Carbon ublich, wenn es Pulver ist nein, ist sehr elastisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wbs_70 (16. November 2014)

hi kurze Frage,

beim on one fatty - gepäckträgermöglichkeit.?

Hinten hab ich jetzt durchgesehen, dass ich in Verbindung mit der Salsa Sattelstützenschelle, z.b. den salsa Gepäckträger wide für 170mm nutzen kann (mit rohrschelle vom Baumarkt an den Sitzstreben)  stimmt?.

und vorne? 
d.h. entweder ich verwende im on one fatty vorne meine alte pugsley 100mm gabel mit ösen für front rack oder wenn ich ne 135mm on one fatty gabel fahre, besitzt diese auch ösen für front gepäckträger oder besitzt die keine?

(wollte mir halt auch die on one carbon gabel für das ganze jahr reinbauen und die 1-2 mal im winter dann die on one stahlgabel - wenn die aber keine ösen hat ist das quatsch)

?

danke


----------



## criscross (16. November 2014)

die On One Gabel hat keine Gewinde Oesen !


----------



## Wbs_70 (16. November 2014)

ah shit. warum machen die soetwas nicht einfach mit rein?
egal, also fallen alle on one gabeln flach wenn man vorne was transportieren möchte.*
*
wie macht ihr denn das hier bei euren Fattys mit Frontgepäckträgern?
bzw. welche Gabeln? switcht ihr zwischen 135mm Laufrad für die leichte Plastegabel und 100mm Laufrad für die Stahlgabel mit Ösen umher?


----------



## BigJohn (16. November 2014)

Nimm doch einfach die Bearpaw von Salsa (aus dem Muklukk). Die hat die richtige Länge, ist leicht, hübsch und mit Ösen.


----------



## Einblauer (16. November 2014)

Ich hätte auch noch mal ne Frage an euch Fatty-Besitzer: Ich konfiguriere mir gerade mal testweise verschiedene Fatbikes, darunter auch das Fatty Lim. Ed. Ist das eigentlich ein besonders guter Deal? Gibbet da unter dem Customize-Button Änderungen, die man sinnvollerweise gleich mitbestellen sollte, falls man sich so ein Fatty als Einsteiger holt?


----------



## criscross (16. November 2014)

Einblauer schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch noch mal ne Frage an euch Fatty-Besitzer: Ich konfiguriere mir gerade mal testweise verschiedene Fatbikes, darunter auch das Fatty Lim. Ed. Ist das eigentlich ein besonders guter Deal? Gibbet da unter dem Customize-Button Änderungen, die man sinnvollerweise gleich mitbestellen sollte, falls man sich so ein Fatty als Einsteiger holt?



bei der Reifenfarbe  kriegt man  ja Augenkrebs 
ansonsten ein guter Deal, die einzige kleine Spaßbremse sind halt die schweren Laufräder
und man sollte bei der Bestellung angeben wo die Vorderradbremse sitzten soll, 
glaube die montieren die sonst Standartmäßig  auf die rechte Seite, so wars bei meinem jedenfalls.
Als nicht Motorradfahrer gewöhnungsbedürftig....


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. November 2014)

Du müsstest bei 91cm Schrittlänge auf jeden Fall das 20" nehmen, sonst reichst du mit einer 400er Stütze nicht.
Vielleicht könntest du beim Lenker statt des bocksteifen El Guapo den Knuckleball in Chewy (für den Einsatz mit Starrgabel, leicht nachgebend) nehmen. 810mm brauchst du jedenfalls nicht. Die 747mm würden fürs Touren dicke reichen.

Die einzige erwähnenswerte Schwachstelle am Fatty ist der beschissene Reifensitz auf den Felgen. Diese haben keine Rille, in die die Reifen hineinhüpfen.
Beim Ablassen der Luft auf Betriebsdruck wandern die Reifenwülste leicht nach innen.
Auf sehr glattem Untergrund merke ich die Unwucht der Reifen.

Wenn man also nochmal Geld in die Hand nehmen möchte, dann für bessere Felgen, Speichen und Schnellspanner (Hope 40€). 
Die Naben taugen soweit.


----------



## Streichholzman (16. November 2014)

Moin,

schliesse mich den Ausführungen von FlowinFlo an.
Genau so isses bei mir auch. Den Luftdruck fahre ich deshalb etwas höher, weils mich nervte.

Tuning: Conti FR Schläuche oder Schwalbe FR 13F lohnt und kostet fast nix.
Carbon Gabel lohnt, kostet aber.
Einsparung insgesamt dann über 1 KG.


----------



## chickenway-user (17. November 2014)

Einblauer, das Fatty in der Special Edition entspricht - bis auf die Reifen dem normalen. Selbst wenn du dann noch schwarze Reifen (sogar gute einer anderen Markte) dazukaufst bist du noch günstiger oder gleich teuer als das normale. 

WBS70, dass der Rahmen an den Ausfallenden Gewinde für Gepäckträger hat hast du schon rausgefunden, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wbs_70 (17. November 2014)

chicky echt?
ganz unten?

irgendwo in der mitte dieses Threads hat einer aber diese bastellösung mit den schellen und dem salsa Rack Wide gemacht weil es wohl nicht anders ging. aber wenn der unten ösen hat brauch es ja nur noch die gewindesattelstützenklemme. auch gut.

btw. zum Thema Gepäckträger, welche dicken Gepäckträger außer salsa gibts noch auf dem markt? für 170mm hinten passend?

btw II welches Steuersatzmaß benötigt das Fatty für 1 1/8" Gabeln? ZS44/28,6 | EC49/40 richtig ?


----------



## scylla (17. November 2014)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> btw II welches Steuersatzmaß benötigt das Fatty für 1 1/8" Gabeln? ZS44/28,6 | EC49/40 richtig ?



Das wäre für tapered Gabeln.
Für 1 1/8'' Gabelschaft ist es ZS44/28,6 | EC49/30
Falls ein EC49/40 Steuersatz vorhanden ist, geht auch einfach einen Reducer-Konus, beispielsweise für den On-One Smoothie Mixer Steuersatz: http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/HSOOSMCRC/on-one-smoothie-mixer-crown-race
Oder ganz universell der Hope Reducer (der normale 1,5'' Konus des Steuersatzes wird dort zusätzlich oben drauf gesteckt) http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...rizk1CSobF1N9VjnCptfsAd8_aHAafp6S0aApvV8P8HAQ


----------



## chickenway-user (18. November 2014)

Ja, hab extra nochmal nachgeschaut. Auf der linken Seite ist sie allerdings direkt unter der Befestigungsschraube für die Bremse. Das gibt dann vermutlich Komplikationen. Du solltest den Gebäckträger da aber einfach  mit der Bremse befestigen können. Müsstest du also unten ohne Schelle hinkriegen. Oben brauchst du eine, aber da gibts ja die Sattelschnellspanner die integrierte Befestigungspunkte haben.


----------



## Wbs_70 (18. November 2014)

wichtiger wäre mal ne auswahl an gescheiten und preiswerten Gebäckträgern für dicke Hinterbauten außer salsa.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (18. November 2014)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> ... Gebäckträgern ...



Was willst' denn transportieren? Brot? Semmeln? Oder Stollen?


----------



## Smart_Sam (18. November 2014)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> wichtiger wäre mal ne auswahl an gescheiten und preiswerten Gebäckträgern für dicke Hinterbauten außer salsa.



Explorer Tubular Rack Discbrake 29er

Den hab ich an den Fatboy montiert (war Tip im Forum) . Wenn man die dicken Knubbel unten absägt passt er recht gut und ist recht günstig (finde ich)

Und fürs Gebäck kann man sehr gut Backtaschen dran machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vince Vega (18. November 2014)

Kann mir hier einer sagen ab man an der On One Carbongabel eine 200er Bremsscheibe fahren kann/darf?


----------



## corra (18. November 2014)

Vince Vega schrieb:


> Kann mir hier einer sagen ab man an der On One Carbongabel eine 200er Bremsscheibe fahren kann/darf?



das würde ich lassen mir ist keine carbon gabel bekannt die das "" DARF ""


----------



## aemkei77 (18. November 2014)

es funktioniert aber


----------



## zoomer (18. November 2014)

On One gibt ja nie was an, da muss man wohl direkt dort nachfragen.


----------



## MaHaHnE (19. November 2014)

Fahre auch die OnOne Carbongabel mit Zee und 203er Scheibe. Finktioniert tadellos. Die Aufnahmen halten bis jetzt ordentlich.


----------



## Fabeymer (19. November 2014)

corra schrieb:


> das würde ich lassen mir ist keine carbon gabel bekannt die das "" DARF ""



Keine Fabikegabel, aber dennoch erwähnenswert, weil 29+ kompatibel: Die Syncros FL Carbon 29 hat keine Größenbeschränkung für die Bremsscheibe.


----------



## BigJohn (19. November 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Keine Fabikegabel, aber dennoch erwähnenswert, weil 29+ kompatibel: Die Syncros FL Carbon 29 hat keine Größenbeschränkung für die Bremsscheibe.


Hilft beim Fatty aber wenig, das ist nämlich nicht 29+ kompatibel.


----------



## Fabeymer (19. November 2014)

I know, ich bezog mich damit auf corras Beitrag, welcher ja ganz allgemein gehalten war. Außerdem: Für B+ taugt die auch und das klappt ja zusammen mit dem Fatty.


----------



## Trailrabauke (20. November 2014)

Servus,

ich suche Lager für die Original OnOne Naben.
Die bei http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/WSPXRBE/planet-x-replacement-wheel-bearing geführten sind nicht fürs Fatty gedacht.


Wo bzw. welche kann ich verbauen?

Danke


----------



## paburk (20. November 2014)

Weiss jemand von euch gerade ob diese Nabe ans Fatty passt?

http://fatbikes.at/hope/3297/hope-fatbike-nabe-pro-2-evo-fatsno-rear-32h-197mm-x12mm-black

Irgendwie ist mir das nicht ganz klar.

Edit: Oh, das müssten 170mm sein. Etwa so?
https://www.bike-components.de/de/H...6-Loch-Schnellspanner-9x170mm-HR-Nabe-p37869/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (20. November 2014)

@Trailrabauke: Ausbauen, vermessen und die entsprechenden Lager im Kugellagerladen (davon gibt es leider nicht so viele) kaufen?

@paburk: Die passt gleich doppelt nicht. Einerseits hat sie den falschen Achsstandard (X12, im Fatty brauchst du Schnellspanner), andrerseits ist sie zu breit (197mm, du brauchst 170mm).


----------



## scylla (20. November 2014)

paburk schrieb:


> Edit: Oh, das müssten 170mm sein. Etwa so?
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/H...6-Loch-Schnellspanner-9x170mm-HR-Nabe-p37869/



die ist ok


----------



## zoomer (20. November 2014)

Trailrabauke schrieb:


> Die bei http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/WSPXRBE/planet-x-replacement-wheel-bearing geführten sind nicht fürs Fatty gedacht.
> 
> Danke




Äh, warum ?

Die stehen doch in der Tabelle (?)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. November 2014)

Trailrabauke schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich suche Lager für die Original OnOne Naben.
> Die bei http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/WSPXRBE/planet-x-replacement-wheel-bearing geführten sind nicht fürs Fatty gedacht.
> ...



Ausbauen! Da steht eine 4- oder 5-stellige Nummer drauf. Mit dieser Nummer (z.B. 62065 -2RS) findest du im Netz oder beim Schlosser um die Ecke Nachschub.
INA, SKF, FAG..., aber ich würde def. keinen China-/Billigmüll mehr verbauen.
Wichtig: *2RS* = beiseitig gedichtet! Wird oft vergessen und die erwartete Lieferung enthält dann offen Lager. Ärger vorprogrammiert!


----------



## Bumble (22. November 2014)

.





Trailrabauke schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich suche Lager für die Original OnOne Naben.
> Die bei http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/WSPXRBE/planet-x-replacement-wheel-bearing geführten sind nicht fürs Fatty gedacht.
> ...


Warum sind die nicht fürs Fatty gedacht ?

steht doch alles dabei:

Wheel.......................Front Hub......Rear Hub Drive Side......Rear Hub Non Drive Side.......Freehub
On-One Fatty..............6001RU..............6001RU...........................6001RU....................6001RU
On-One Fatty V1.5.......6001RU..............6902RU...........................6902RU....................6902RU


----------



## dopero (22. November 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wichtig: *2RS* = beiseitig gedichtet! Wird oft vergessen und die erwartete Lieferung enthält dann offen Lager. Ärger vorprogrammiert!


Das Nachsetzzeichen RU von Koyo (Seite A3) kennzeichnet aber ein Lager mit nicht schleifender Abdichtung.
RS sind schleifende Dichtungen. Die sollten zwar auch funktionieren, aber die Nabe läuft halt etwas schwerer.


----------



## criscross (22. November 2014)

sooo.....von mir aus kann der Schnee kommen 

da lief mir doch die Woche glatt ein Vorderrad vom Fatboy SL für ganz kleines Geld  quasi vor die Füße ....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. November 2014)

dopero schrieb:


> Das Nachsetzzeichen RU von Koyo (Seite A3) kennzeichnet aber ein Lager mit nicht schleifender Abdichtung.
> RS sind schleifende Dichtungen. Die sollten zwar auch funktionieren, aber die Nabe läuft halt etwas schwerer.




Bitte um Verzeihung, wenn mein Schnellschuß aus dem Ärmel nicht 100% für Aufklärung in der Li-La-Lagerwelt gesorgt hat..

Ob jetzt schleifend oder nicht schleifend...


----------



## dopero (22. November 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ...


Das war jetzt nicht als Vorwurf gedacht. Ich musste sogar erst mal selber nachsehen was genau RU bei Koyo aussagen soll.
Aber je nach Hersteller können die RS Dichtungen eine ziemlich hohe Anlaufreibung haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (22. November 2014)

dopero schrieb:


> Das war jetzt nicht als Vorwurf gedacht. Ich musste sogar erst mal selber nachsehen was genau RU bei Koyo aussagen soll.
> Aber je nach Hersteller können die RS Dichtungen eine ziemlich hohe Anlaufreibung haben.


um das zu merken musst du aber erstmal die Lager auswaschen oder Fettfrei machen und dann ist evt. vielleicht beim drehen mit den Fingern etwas zu spüren....
und beim fahren merkst da eh nix mehr von


----------



## zoomer (22. November 2014)

Ich würde behaupten dass sie schleifen müsse um einigermassen Dichten zu können.

Ich hätte aber auch kein Problem mit offenen Lagern.
Ich mach meine ja auch so bei jedem Reifenwechsel auf um zu schauen ob das Fett
wirklich noch drinnen ist 
Früher bei den Shimano Konenlagern gings ja auch hervorragend.


Was bedeuten die Zahlen ?
Würden die Typ II Lager auch in die alten Naben passen ?
Die neuen Lager sollen ja jetzt Vollfettfüllung haben.

Und weiss jemand ob das Licht im Kühlschrank wirklich aus geht
wenn man die Tür zu macht ?
Ich pass da nämlich nicht rein.


----------



## corra (22. November 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich würde behaupten dass sie schleifen müsse um einigermassen Dichten zu können.
> 
> Ich hätte aber auch kein Problem mit offenen Lagern.
> Ich mach meine ja auch so bei jedem Reifenwechsel auf um zu schauen ob das Fett
> ...




wir haben einen wo ich reinpasse und ja das licht geht aus ! somit darfst du beruhigt ins wochenende


----------



## zoomer (22. November 2014)

Super !

Hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. November 2014)

Was ist denn in letzter Zeit mit @zoomer  los, der hat ja in letzter Zeit Sprüche drauf...???


----------



## zoomer (22. November 2014)

Unausgeglichen.

Kann mich schon gar nicht mehr dran erinnern wann ich zu letzt auf dem Rad war,
geschweige denn auf welchem ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 308434 (22. November 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich pass da nämlich nicht rein.



Du bist eindeutig zu FAT.



zoomer schrieb:


> Unausgeglichen.
> 
> Kann mich schon gar nicht mehr dran erinnern wann ich zu letzt auf dem Rad war,
> geschweige denn auf welchem ...



Hab dann mal die Ursache erforscht.


----------



## aemkei77 (23. November 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> INA, SKF, FAG..., aber ich würde def. keinen China-/Billigmüll mehr verbauen.
> Wichtig: *2RS* = beiseitig gedichtet! Wird oft vergessen und die erwartete Lieferung enthält dann offen Lager. Ärger vorprogrammiert!



Ich habe im Hinterbau von meinem Intense günstige Lager von kugellager-express (89 ct pro 6001 2RS) verbaut, halten bereits länger als die originalen. Vor dem Einbau hab ich sie allerdings ordentlich mit Fett gefüllt.


----------



## jmr-biking (25. November 2014)

Interessanter Aufbau! Quelle: fb "New Limited Edition, Coming soon" !?!


----------



## rayc (25. November 2014)

Pedale hätten sie noch dran schrauben können, dann würde es nicht so gestellt aussehen.


----------



## zoomer (25. November 2014)

Man müsste auch mal wieder saugen ...


----------



## a3styler (25. November 2014)

sieht aber verdammt gut aus...   mal was anderes...  

aber bissl saugen und den Müll raus bringen wär nicht verkehrt...


----------



## corra (25. November 2014)

würde ich kaufen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. November 2014)

dopero schrieb:


> Das war jetzt nicht als Vorwurf gedacht. Ich musste sogar erst mal selber nachsehen was genau RU bei Koyo aussagen soll.
> Aber je nach Hersteller können die RS Dichtungen eine ziemlich hohe Anlaufreibung haben.


----------



## Optimizer (25. November 2014)

Ich finde den Aufbau "interessant". Allerdings sieht ein Rad mit Dropbar und so einem stark abfallenden Oberrohr in meinen Augen "nicht schön" aus....


----------



## jmr-biking (27. November 2014)

Kleiner Bericht zu dem von mir oben gezeigtem Frankenfatstein: Klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (27. November 2014)

Das Auto hätt' ich lieber....


----------



## Wbs_70 (1. Dezember 2014)

so
in Arbeit, hoffe bis zum Glühweinrennen steht die neue Bude






on one Raw


----------



## rayc (1. Dezember 2014)

Zweiter! 

Ein Fatty in Raw gibt es schon.

Sieht trotzdem gut aus.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (1. Dezember 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> Ein Fatty in Raw gibt es schon.


Aber dieses gammelt noch nicht  Sieht gut aus mit der Gabel! Und gute Kombo mit den Speci-Felgen!


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. Dezember 2014)

Bin gespannt auf die Komposition aus Speci-Gabel und Fatty-Rahmen!
Die Innenseiten der Gabel würde ich noch von der Farbe befreien.


----------



## Wbs_70 (1. Dezember 2014)

das stimmt.

hat jemand mal ein foto von dem anderen RAW Fatty?

sind noch so einige Farbausreißer auszubügeln da die teile von meinem 9zero7 genommen werden, von daher erstmal zusammenstecken und dann Feinschliff.

mal schauen wie ich es versiegel, aber denke Autolackversiegelung aus Wachsbasis o.ä. soll helfen.


----------



## Pugy (1. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Bumble (1. Dezember 2014)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> mal schauen wie ich es versiegel, aber denke Autolackversiegelung aus Wachsbasis o.ä. soll helfen.


Ich hab meins mit WD40 eingeölt, das versiegelt ausreichend


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. Dezember 2014)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> mal schauen wie ich es versiegel, aber denke Autolackversiegelung aus Wachsbasis o.ä. soll helfen.



Ich habe die On One Gabel auch mit 800er Nassschleifpapier von den Decals befreit.
An diesen Stellen glänzt sie nun leicht, mehr "Problem" gibt´s aber nicht. Habe inzwischen eine Dose 2K-Klarlack,
mit der ich bei nächster Gelegenheit mal drüber gehe...

Edit: Versiegeln bezog sich auf den Rahmen... Mein Fehler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (1. Dezember 2014)

Pugy schrieb:


>


ui.....haben sich die Reifenflanken am Hinterbau abgeschliffen ?


----------



## Bumble (1. Dezember 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> ui.....haben sich die Reifenflanken am Hinterbau abgeschliffen ?


Eher an Felsbrocken an denen ich unterwegs vorbei gekommen bin 

BFL hat nicht geschliffen, außer wenn mal Dreck drinhing, da läßt es sich nicht vermeiden.


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin ja dafür, dass du, lieber Bumble, mal ein aktuelles Profilbild von deinem zeigst.
Die Gabel habe ich bisher nur auf Schnappschüssen von unterwegs gesehen und den 1fach-Antrieb..... Gibt es ihn denn _wirklich_?


----------



## Staanemer (1. Dezember 2014)

Sieht recht optimal aus. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, welche zweifach Kurbel mit recht breiten Reifen noch geht? ich habe jetzt eine Holzfeller, Kettenlinie 66, da ist bei 98 mm Reifenbreite bald Schluss.

Mag nur ungern wieder auf 1-fach zurück.


----------



## ndg (1. Dezember 2014)

@Bumble  : Fährst du dein Fatty  vorne immer noch  "gefühlsecht" oder hast du mittlerweile wider eine Federgabel ??
Und wenn Ja welche ?
MfG. NdG


----------



## Bumble (1. Dezember 2014)

Seit 3 Monaten fahr ich wieder mit der Saso USD Gabel, die funzt jetzt auch prächtig nachdem sie beim Service war.

Foto knips ich euch die Tage mal, die Kiste ist aktuell viel zu dreckig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (1. Dezember 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> und den 1fach-Antrieb..... Gibt es ihn denn _wirklich_?



Klar gibt's den wirklich, ich fahr 1x11 mit vollster Überzeugung


----------



## Wbs_70 (1. Dezember 2014)

Kagge!
das 36er Blatt der E13 xcx Kurnel schleicht am Rahmen!
fuck, und dabei ist das ganze noch nicht am Innenlager festgezurrt.

und nu?
so lassen und schön von den Zähnen abschleifen lassen?
hällt das aus?

oder 34er Blatt drauf? 

gibts denn irgendwo nen hinweis was beim on one fatty an kurbeln und blättern passt?

und mein E-Type XTR Umwerfen übers innenlager geklemmt kann ich auch vergessen, der sitzt viel zu hoch um für die kette zu schalten.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (1. Dezember 2014)

Wird wohl nix mit dem Glühweinrennen!?


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. Dezember 2014)

So sieht der Platz mit einem 30er (mit integrierten Spacern) an einer 3fach-Kurbel auf mittlerer Position aus:






32t sähe dann ähnlich aus, da die Spacer wegfielen. 34t würde dann gerade noch passen, wenn 36t bei dir schleift.
Wie wäre ein 1fach Antrieb mit 32er N/W-KB und zusätzlich kleinerem Notkettenblatt, auf welches du die Kette händisch umlegst?


----------



## Wbs_70 (1. Dezember 2014)

ja Umbau des Antriebes könnte ich machen.
fahre aber hinten 9-fach, kein 10-fach.
wollt auch nicht nochmal alles neu kaufen müssen.

34er Blatt wäre noch ne Option.

ist eben auch ne Frage bei vollschnee ob das dann reicht mit 1fach vorne und 10 hinten.
ist mist, weil ich eigentlich am we fertsch sein wollte.


----------



## rayc (1. Dezember 2014)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> und mein E-Type XTR Umwerfen übers innenlager geklemmt kann ich auch vergessen, der sitzt viel zu hoch um für die kette zu schalten.



Ich kann am 301 mit den E-Type XTR Umwerfer 20-32 schalten.
Du kannst den E-Type Umwerfer neigen, schau dir denn Umwerfer genau an.



Schalten geht ohne Probleme.

Wie verhinderst du das verdrehen?

Ansonsten den On-One Adapter für Directmount holen und passenden Umwerfer.


----------



## scylla (1. Dezember 2014)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> ja Umbau des Antriebes könnte ich machen.
> fahre aber hinten 9-fach, kein 10-fach.
> wollt auch nicht nochmal alles neu kaufen müssen.
> 
> ...



Ich hab meins letztens auf 1x9 umgebaut, mit 12-36 Billigkassette von Shimpanso (kostet 20 Teuro und wiegt so viel wie ein Backstein) und 28er Einfachkettenblatt vorne. Funzt übersetzungstechnisch soweit einwandfrei. Wenn man keine (ernsthaften) Rennen damit fahren will, ist 28-12 zusammen mit dem großen Abrollumfang der Reifen auch noch in der Ebene total ok.
Auf 10fach hab ich vorerst am Fatty keine Lust, wegen Verschleiß/Kosten und weil 9fach Schaltwerk+Shifter halt noch da sind.


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. Dezember 2014)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> ja Umbau des Antriebes könnte ich machen.
> fahre aber hinten 9-fach, kein 10-fach.
> wollt auch nicht nochmal alles neu kaufen müssen.
> 
> ...



Ich habe meinen 10fach-Antrieb mit 30:11-42 mal mit deinem 9fach-Antrieb mit 36/24:11-34 (?) verglichen -> klick.
Die kleinsten Gänge sind in etwa gleich und oben raus fehlt nur der größte.


----------



## chickenway-user (1. Dezember 2014)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> Kagge!
> das 36er Blatt der E13 xcx Kurnel schleicht am Rahmen!
> fuck, und dabei ist das ganze noch nicht am Innenlager festgezurrt.
> 
> ...



Ah, du hast ja die E13-Kurbel, da kannst du ja auch kleinere als 30er Kettenblätter direct mounten. Brauchst du die dicken Gänge wirklich? Bist doch Singlespeeder...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> So sieht der Platz mit einem 30er (mit integrierten Spacern) an einer 3fach-Kurbel auf mittlerer Position aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welche Spacer hast du verbaut? Bräuchte sowas für ein anderes Projekt.

Am Fatty ist 34T ( auf RF Atlas Kurbel ) bei mir schon verdammt eng!!! Haarscharf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2014)

Eigentlich hätte ich heute Termin zum Pulvern, da aber beim Zerlegen div. Lager schon negativ aufgefallen sind, gibt's den Rundumschlag erst nach dem Schnee...

Div. Teile-upgrades liegen aber schon startklar rum!


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Dezember 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Welche Spacer hast du verbaut? Bräuchte sowas für ein anderes Projekt.


Das sind die integrierten vom Wolf Tooth.




> Am Fatty ist 34T ( auf RF Atlas Kurbel ) bei mir schon verdammt eng!!! Haarscharf!



Hast du Abschürfungen an der Strebe oder wäre es technisch noch vetretbar?


----------



## criscross (2. Dezember 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Eigentlich hätte ich heute Termin zum Pulvern, da aber beim Zerlegen div. Lager schon negativ aufgefallen sind, gibt's den Rundumschlag erst nach dem Schnee...
> 
> Div. Teile-upgrades liegen aber schon startklar rum!



gut das es am Fatty nicht so viele Lager gibt......


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich überlege auch schon seit längerem mein Dickmops neu zu gestalten. Einen guten Entlacker gibt`s bei mir auch um die Ecke. Nur habe ich noch kein wirkliches Farbkonzept vor meinen Augen. Ich glaube, das Thema werde ich erst nach dem Winter angehen. Zumal ich noch ein 29er Projekt verwirklichen will/soll. 
Aber auch das muss bis Januar warten, da ich momentan dienstlich im baltischen Winter festsitze. Schnee liegt hier mittlerweile genug rum, leider musste Fatty zuhause bleiben.


----------



## Olca (2. Dezember 2014)

die haben bei uns einen guten Ruf...und im Moment Winteraktion !!!
Fahrradrahmen ohne Gabel für 75,- inkl. entlacken und aller Vorarbeiten....

http://otedo.de/

Werde demnächst was zu dem Ruf sagen können ;-)


----------



## Wbs_70 (2. Dezember 2014)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ah, du hast ja die E13-Kurbel, da kannst du ja auch kleinere als 30er Kettenblätter direct mounten. Brauchst du die dicken Gänge wirklich? Bist doch Singlespeeder...



naja, ich würde das 36er (e13)  Blatt auf der e13 Kurbel ja gerne außen montieren, das geht aber wegen der beschissenen Konstruktion des Blattes und der Kurbel einfach nicht, das will nicht rübergehen, somit bleibt nur innen Montage.

Abhilfe dürfte wohl ein normales 104er Kettenblatt schaffen.

Ich würds halt gerne so lassen wie es ist, mit dem e-type umwerfer etc pp.
weil auf 1*10 Umbauen halt wieder Kohle mehr ist gerade, und bleibt abzuwarten ob das mit 34er Blatt und 42er Kassette dann ausreicht für tiefschnee. vielleicht schon normal, mit vollgepäck sicherlich knapp.
mal schauen was an bastellösungen bis zum we noch geht.

ggrrrr


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Dezember 2014)

Ein einzelnes 34er wird wohl knapp fürs Bikepacking. Meist reichen für die Rampen um Jena zwar 30:36, aber wenn´s ganz derb kommt, bin ich über das 42er froh. Im Tiefschnee mit Gepäck leicht bergan dürfte sich das ähnlich verhalten.
Da würde ich es eher mit 32t probieren.

Du könntest auch deinen 9fach-Antrieb mit einem 40t Ritzel umrüsten. Fehlt dann nur ein SW für minimiertes Kettenschlagen.


----------



## MaHaHnE (2. Dezember 2014)

Fahre bei mir aktuell auch ne 10 fach hinten mit 36-11 und vorne das 32er Raceface NW Kettenblatt. Ordentliche Steigungen gingen bis jetzt gut. 
Habe gerade in dem Pulverbeschichtungsling gesehen, dass es auch nachtleuchtende Pulverbeschichtungen gibt. Wie geil ist das denn??? Mal schauen, wann der Lack vom Fatty ab muss... Harrrr!!!


----------



## paburk (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich verstehe nicht wie ihr solche Gänge treten könnt. Ich bin jetzt mit 22:42 unterwegs und möchte das nicht missen. Bin ich schwachbeinig oder hat's bei uns einfach zu steile Berge? Zur Not ginge noch 22:36.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaHaHnE (2. Dezember 2014)

Naja, wenn ich mit meine 29er 22:34 fahre, dann kann ich auch gleich schieben. Das muss aber auch jeder für sich selber entscheiden. Aber hier im Norden habe wir auch nicht so unglaubliche Steigungen, Im Harz konnte ich bis jetzt alle gefahrenen Strecken durchfahren. Aber es gibt sicherlich Steigungen, die man mit 32:36 nicht mehr gehen.


----------



## corra (2. Dezember 2014)

Olca schrieb:


> die haben bei uns einen guten Ruf...und im Moment Winteraktion !!!
> Fahrradrahmen ohne Gabel für 75,- inkl. entlacken und aller Vorarbeiten....
> 
> http://otedo.de/
> ...



das aber auch ein recht ordentlicher kurs ich habe hier einen der chemisch entlackt ,strahlt und pulvert für 145 inkl allem 
hat schon einige sachen von mir sei es fürs auto oder rad gemacht immer beste arbeit


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Hast du Abschürfungen an der Strebe oder wäre es technisch noch vetretbar?



STOP, Fehlinfo von mir!!!
34T an den Niner' , 32T am Fatty. 
Und das liegt schon fast an der Kettenstrebe an. 
Minimalst anhaftender Dreck am Kettenöl hinterlässt schon bogenförmige Schmierstreifen am Rahmen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> gut das es am Fatty nicht so viele Lager gibt......



OnOne Steuersatz und BSA Race Face Lager kurz vorm Tot!  Das muß den Winter noch halten, dann gibt's was gescheites...


Die Schwingenlager vom Hinterbau sollten ja nix haben!


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Dezember 2014)

Da bin ich irgendwie froh, dass ich mich beim Aufbau für den Cane Creek 40 entschieden habe. 
Zwar hat der Konus unten eine Kante und lässt somit eine Lücke von 1mm (der Smoothie schließt ja optisch gut ab), 
aber die Lagerung ist top, bei unwesentlich höherem Preis...


----------



## criscross (2. Dezember 2014)

gibts da so viel unterschiedliche ' Einpresstiefen ' bei den Kurbeln ?
oder fahrt ihr eine andere Kettenlinie ?
bei meinem 32er ist noch gut Luft zum Rahmen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> gibts da so viel unterschiedliche ' Einpresstiefen ' bei den Kurbeln ?
> oder fahrt ihr eine andere Kettenlinie ?
> bei meinem 32er ist noch gut Luft zum Rahmen....



Könnte sein, dass die Sram Kurbeln eine andere Kettenlinie haben als z.B. E.Thirteen? Bei meiner Sram X.9 (allerdings mit Direct Mount Kettenblatt) ist auch noch tonnenweise Platz zum Rahmen, und das nicht nur weil ich ein 28er Kettenblatt fahre, sondern weil's ausreichend weit außen sitzt. Ich müsste mal checken, auf welches der hinteren Ritzel die Ketten gerade läuft.
Die E.Thirteen Kurbeln sollen ja einen extrem kleinen Q-Faktor haben. Evtl rückt dafür auch das Kettenblatt bzw. die Kettenlinie weiter nach innen, um den Q-Faktor zu ermöglichen?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2014)

Die Truvativ hat def. mehr Platz, was ich beim Aufbau vom grün-purple-farbenen Fatty gemerkt habe.

Dafür läuft meine Kette mit der Atlas und Einfachumbau schön mittig zur Kassette.


----------



## Wbs_70 (2. Dezember 2014)

so Bastellöung zum fahren am WE.
die e13 Kurbel mit Lager hat 3 Spacer


laut Anleitung bei der Welle und Kurbel, 1 Spacer Nichtantrieb und 2 Spacer Antriebseite.

ich habe jetzt 0 Spacer Nichtantrieb und 3 Spacer Antriebsseite (bei denen 1 Spacer aus der Kettenführungsrolle besteht).

das passt so zusammen und schleifen tut das 36er Blatt nun auch nicht.


ob das so hällt?, müsste eigentlich



ist halt jetzt etwas weit draußen die schale, gewindegänge hats aber noch genug






ohne Umwerfer jetzt erst einmal, was da kommt k.A.
i.E. wohl doch auf 1 mal 10 bauen.







fehlt nur noch der Steuersatz und die Schnippiestütze


----------



## felixthewolf (2. Dezember 2014)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> fehlt nur noch der Steuersatz und die Schnippiestütze



Und ich habe mich schon gewundert, warum ds so verdammt slack aussieht... aber mit steuersatz normalisiert sich das sicher.

Felix


----------



## duc-mo (3. Dezember 2014)

felixthewolf schrieb:


> Und ich habe mich schon gewundert, warum ds so verdammt slack aussieht... aber mit steuersatz normalisiert sich das sicher.



Das war auch mein erster Gedanke!!!


----------



## scylla (3. Dezember 2014)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> so Bastellöung zum fahren am WE.



sieht schon mal sehr gelungen aus 
Raw mit schwarz ist einfach zeitlos gut!


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Dezember 2014)

Gefällt! Also wird meins nach dem Winter nicht raw werden.


----------



## Wbs_70 (4. Dezember 2014)

so erstmal fertsch, umwerfer fehlt noch, knapp 13kg hat's, das ist gut, und das ohne tubeless (bontrager Schläuche).
Potential ist noch am Vorderrad, das geht noch leichter, und am Antrieb.
taugt aber erstmal beim Probesitzen schon gut.
welcome On One "Slayer"


----------



## ndg (4. Dezember 2014)

is ziemlch geil geworden . 
Is aber noch viel zu sauber


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. Dezember 2014)

Wie bist du bitte auf knappe 13kg gekommen, trotz breiter Felgen und Dropperpost? 
Die verschiedenen Farbkleckse jetzt mal außen vor, sieht´s rattenscharf aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (4. Dezember 2014)

super Rad und super Gewicht. 13kg mit Schnippistütze, Alurahmen und Schläuchen sind eine Ansage!


----------



## Wbs_70 (5. Dezember 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Wie bist du bitte auf knappe 13kg gekommen, trotz breiter Felgen und Dropperpost?
> Die verschiedenen Farbkleckse jetzt mal außen vor, sieht´s rattenscharf aus!



das wüsste ich auch gerne.
wir haben in der werkstatt die digitale kofferwaage mehrmals ranngehangen, konnten es ja auch nicht glauben.
ohne Vorderradbremse (also Griff und Sattel ) waren es 12,7kg.
d.h. nach Montage der VR Bremse geh ich auf 13kg großzügig.

der Rahmen ist ne S - im Urzustand ca. 2,1kg - ohne Lack 1,9kg.
bremsen sind avid xx, mit titanschrauben überall, scheiben auch und auch titantorxe, carbonlenker, syntace kurzvorbau und überall titanschrauben verbaut, vorbau stütze, klemmen, schaltung xtr trigger, xtr schaltwerk, 9-fach xtr kassette, e13 xcx kurbel, kein umwerfer, xtr pedale, slr xp sattel, etc pp. naja die speci felgen waren erstaunlich leicht, (viiiel leichter als meine rolling darryl), die hope nabe ist o.k. , tune spanner, 120 tpi reifen, mmhhhh, ich suche mal noch eine andere digitale Waage zum Vergleich.


----------



## scylla (5. Dezember 2014)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> naja die speci felgen waren erstaunlich leicht, (viiiel leichter als meine rolling darryl)



ich geh dann mal speci felgen jagen


----------



## Dr.Struggle (5. Dezember 2014)

Sieht richtig geil aus das Bike und überraschend leicht 
Das macht wieder die Summe der ganzen leichten Kleinigkeiten aus.Wenn man bedenkt das tubeless auch nochmal kräftig sparen würde,vor allem an der richtigen Stelle,wow


----------



## Optimizer (5. Dezember 2014)

Sehr geile Kiste. Und auch wieder ein Beweis, dass ein Fatbike nicht schwer sein muss!


----------



## paburk (5. Dezember 2014)

Ausgesprochen nett!


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Dezember 2014)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> das wüsste ich auch gerne.
> wir haben in der werkstatt die digitale kofferwaage mehrmals ranngehangen, konnten es ja auch nicht glauben.
> ohne Vorderradbremse (also Griff und Sattel ) waren es 12,7kg.
> d.h. nach Montage der VR Bremse geh ich auf 13kg großzügig.
> ...



Alles klar, wie hier schon gesagt wurde, machen es die vielen kleinen Dinge, sodass das gut hinkommt.
Mein Rahmen ist mit Lack in M schon bei 2,4kg, dann die dickeren Reifen, 10fach Kassette mit großem Ritzel, 1kg Kurbel trotz 1fach...

Ich freu mich schon auf Bilder im beladenen Zustand, wenn ihr wieder durch die winterlichen Wälder reist!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (5. Dezember 2014)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> wir haben in der werkstatt die digitale kofferwaage mehrmals ranngehangen, konnten es ja auch nicht glauben.


Super, Kiste. Gefällt mir gut in raw und mit diesen Felgen. @projekt hatte die Felgen mal mit 777 – 799g beziffert, das ist auf jeden Fall 80-100g leichter als eine Rolling Darryl. Nicht schlecht für eine 90mm Alufelge. 1,9kg für den Rahmen ohne Lack ist auch ein sehr guter Wert.


----------



## projekt (5. Dezember 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> @projekt hatte die Felgen mal mit 777 – 799g beziffert, das ist auf jeden Fall 80-100g leichter als eine Rolling Darryl. Nicht schlecht für eine 90mm Alufelge.



Nach gewogenen 5 Felgen 777 - 817 g, die Leichteste und die Schwerste waren Ausreißer, die Mehrzahl lag bei 800g.

Die gewogenen Rolling Darryl hatten 834g und 870g.

Gruß projekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohropax (5. Dezember 2014)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> welcome On One "Slayer"


 welche Gabel ist das denn nochmal? eine geschliffene On One?


----------



## a3styler (5. Dezember 2014)

ich tipp mal auf ne Fatboy Gabel...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Dezember 2014)

a3styler schrieb:


> ich tipp mal auf ne Fatboy Gabel...


+1


----------



## Fabeymer (5. Dezember 2014)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> so erstmal fertsch, umwerfer fehlt noch, knapp 13kg hat's, das ist gut, und das ohne tubeless (bontrager Schläuche).
> Potential ist noch am Vorderrad, das geht noch leichter, und am Antrieb.
> taugt aber erstmal beim Probesitzen schon gut.
> welcome On One "Slayer"



Wirklich schick geworden! 

Aus Interesse: Warum musste das 907 eigentlich gehen?


----------



## oli_muenchen (5. Dezember 2014)

projekt schrieb:


> Nach gewogenen 5 Felgen 777 - 817 g, die Leichteste und die Schwerste waren Ausreißer, die Mehrzahl lag bei 800g.
> 
> Die gewogenen Rolling Darryl hatten 834g und 870g.
> 
> Gruß projekt


Wo gibt es die denn zu kaufen?


----------



## BigJohn (5. Dezember 2014)

Immer dann, wenn sie einer aus seinem Rad wirft. Aber vermutlich landen die Dinger beim Umspeichen auf der Waage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korka (5. Dezember 2014)

Darf ich mich hier mal zwischenhaengen und fragen ob jemand in der Nähe von Hamburg mit einem On One rumkurvt und mich mal eine Runde drehen lässt?  Ideal wäre eins so nah am Werkszustand wie möglich


----------



## Olca (5. Dezember 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Wo gibt es die denn zu kaufen?



Falls du die Spezialized Felgen meinst, Felgenring kostet ca.100,- lt.dem örtlichen Händler...

Find ich ein ziemlicher Kampfpreis


----------



## Staanemer (5. Dezember 2014)

Ich bräuchte Hilfe bitte und zwar noch mal zum Kettenlinie.
Mit einem ca. 105 mm breiten Reifen und einer Truvativ Holzfeller sieht das jetzt so aus:





Die Aussenstollen schleifen wie erwartet an der Kette. Die Kettenlinie ist laut Datenblatt 66 mm, gilt aber wohl nur für das große Blatt mit 32 Zähnen, denn nachgemessen hat es 66 mm und das kleine hat ca. 58 mm.
Ich würde nur ungern auf Einfach umrüsten. Mein Favorit wäre die X9, dort hätte ich auch die Wahl zwischen 2-fach und 1-fach. Bei der X9 wäre die Kettenlinie laut Datenblatt nur 3,5 mm größer. 
Kann das mal jemand nachmessen? Oder gibt es eine passenden Kurbel?

Danke


----------



## oli_muenchen (6. Dezember 2014)

Olca schrieb:


> Falls du die Spezialized Felgen meinst, Felgenring kostet ca.100,- lt.dem örtlichen Händler...
> 
> Find ich ein ziemlicher Kampfpreis


Kann die jeder örtliche Speci Händler einzeln bestellen oder gibt es die auch irgendwo online? 100 Euro klingt doch gut!


----------



## F7 Uli (6. Dezember 2014)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> so erstmal fertsch, umwerfer fehlt noch, knapp 13kg hat's, das ist gut, und das ohne tubeless (bontrager Schläuche).
> Potential ist noch am Vorderrad, das geht noch leichter, und am Antrieb.
> taugt aber erstmal beim Probesitzen schon gut.
> welcome On One "Slayer"


Vor allen die Felgen und die Gabel ))) Glückwunsch


----------



## Der Kokopelli (6. Dezember 2014)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte Hilfe bitte und zwar noch mal zum Kettenlinie.
> Mit einem ca. 105 mm breiten Reifen und einer Truvativ Holzfeller sieht das jetzt so aus:
> 
> 
> ...


66mm ist die richtige Kettenlinie für 170er HR Naben. Bei 2fach Kurbeln wird das in der Regel zwischen den beiden Kettenblättern gemessen. Wenn bei Dir das größere von beiden schon bei 66 liegt, ist Deine Kurbel zu weit innen montiert. Vielleicht kannst Du mit Innenlager-Spacern die Innenlagerschalen weiter nach rechts bewegen.
Einfach willst Du zwar nicht, wäre aber das Beste, um so einen dicken Reifen auch bei 170er HR Nabe fahren zu können. Selbst dann musst Du die Kettenlinie noch ein wenig nach außen versetzen, schätze ich. Die neue RaceFace Turbine Kubel bietet Dir maximale Flexibilität, kannst 2fach, 1fach und 1fach flipped fahren. Und die Achse ist auch austauschbar.


----------



## Streichholzman (6. Dezember 2014)

Korka schrieb:


> Darf ich mich hier mal zwischenhaengen und fragen ob jemand in der Nähe von Hamburg mit einem On One rumkurvt und mich mal eine Runde drehen lässt?  Ideal wäre eins so nah am Werkszustand wie möglich



Moin,

habe eins Größe "M". Schicke mal ein PN.

VG

Streichholzman


----------



## corra (6. Dezember 2014)

Korka schrieb:


> Darf ich mich hier mal zwischenhaengen und fragen ob jemand in der Nähe von Hamburg mit einem On One rumkurvt und mich mal eine Runde drehen lässt?  Ideal wäre eins so nah am Werkszustand wie möglich



ich hab eins ! lrs - gabel original rest individuell aufgebaut ,grösse l , ich komme zwar aus lintig aber meine schwester wohnt in hamburg mann könnte sich da treffen und ne tour starten


----------



## Bumble (6. Dezember 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Kann die jeder örtliche Speci Händler einzeln bestellen oder gibt es die auch irgendwo online? 100 Euro klingt doch gut!


würd mich jetzt auch mal interessieren


----------



## corra (6. Dezember 2014)

ich hätt auch bock dann könnte ich mir nen wechsel lrs mit anderren reifen basteln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (6. Dezember 2014)

Hab die Specie Felge mal in irgendeinem Online Shop gesehen, weil ich die fürs Fatty wollte.
Lieferbar war die aber erst Frühjahr 2015...


----------



## criscross (6. Dezember 2014)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte Hilfe bitte und zwar noch mal zum Kettenlinie.
> Mit einem ca. 105 mm breiten Reifen und einer Truvativ Holzfeller sieht das jetzt so aus:
> 
> 
> ...



also.....bei meiner X5 Kurbel vo. auf kl. Blatt und hinten groß, hab ich ich einen Abstand Kette - Reifen von 10mm, bei einer Reifenbreite von 101mm,
also müßte auch dein 105er Reifen noch genug Luft haben.


----------



## Wbs_70 (6. Dezember 2014)

projekt schrieb:


> Nach gewogenen 5 Felgen 777 - 817 g, die Leichteste und die Schwerste waren Ausreißer, die Mehrzahl lag bei 800g.
> 
> Die gewogenen Rolling Darryl hatten 834g und 870g.
> 
> Gruß projekt



bei mir hat's n größeren Unterschied gemacht, weil meine gepulverten RD's etwas schwerer waren , ich glaub die waren auch knapp über 900g


----------



## Wbs_70 (6. Dezember 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Wirklich schick geworden!
> 
> Aus Interesse: Warum musste das 907 eigentlich gehen?



mir gefällt das RAW on One einfach besser, die Geo liegt mir nun auch besser , halt slacker und etwas länger im OR und SR.

das XS 9:zero:7 ist auch immer noch hier falls wer will? ;-)

ansonsten schicke ich es wohl zurück zu fatbikes.com und nehme den aktuellen Alurahmen als Ersatzrahmen wie die mir angeboten haben.
also evtl. gibts dann bald ein aktuelles 907 zu nem günstigen Kurs hier


----------



## Wbs_70 (7. Dezember 2014)

erste Runde mit dem Slayer Fatty


----------



## oli_muenchen (7. Dezember 2014)

Superschick! Aber @Wbs_70 immer noch die Frage: Wo gibt's denn nun die Specialized-Felgen? Wo hast Du die her?


----------



## Bumble (7. Dezember 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Superschick! Aber @Wbs_70 immer noch die Frage: Wo gibt's denn nun die Specialized-Felgen? Wo hast Du die her?


da er grade die naben verkauft oder verkauft hat, dürfte die herkunft in etwa geklärt sein 

http://www.bike24.de/p199013.html


----------



## Wbs_70 (7. Dezember 2014)

so ungefähr.
den Fatboy LRS gab's hier im Konsum für'n guten Kurs.
die Speci Fatboy Felgen kann ich bis jetzt aber echt empfehlen, geringes Gewicht für die Alufelge, breite reicht locker, und steif sind die Felgen! echt toll.
tipp


----------



## Staanemer (8. Dezember 2014)

Danke für Eure Hinweise auf die Kurbel. Ich recherchiere gerade für eine neue.
ich tendiere, trotz des Aufpreises, zu einer Direct Mount Kurbel. Von Race Face scheint fast nichts lieferbar zu sein. Man muss alles einzeln zusammenstellen und das scheint dann recht teuer zu werden.
Bei e13 stört mich die Alu-Achse, habe da mal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Die goldenen Teile bei der neuen passen halt nicht zum Fatty in weiss / orange.
Aus diesem Grund geht die Tendenz momentan zur X9, 222€ mit Innenlager bei 870 g und der Spider lässt sich abnehmen.

Ganz andere Frage: was ist denn so ein On One Fatty Laufradsatz gebraucht wert? Neu gelagert, mit Schnellspanner und Ersatzlagern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wbs_70 (9. Dezember 2014)

das One One Fatty Slayer am WE im harten Renneinsatz - und so ein Fatbike ist sogar für ein Treppchen gut ;-)


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Dezember 2014)

Interessanter Style!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. Dezember 2014)

Sind die Haare echt?


----------



## swe68 (9. Dezember 2014)

*bitte erst denken dann schreiben.
Danke.
-swe68*


----------



## Staanemer (9. Dezember 2014)

Gut, einfach ein paar mal melden, schon erledigt sich das Problem.


----------



## BigJohn (9. Dezember 2014)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> das One One Fatty Slayer am WE im harten Renneinsatz - und so ein Fatbike ist sogar für ein Treppchen gut ;-)


Hast du nicht letztes Jahr schon gewonnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Dezember 2014)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> so erstmal fertsch, umwerfer fehlt noch, knapp 13kg hat's, das ist gut, und das ohne tubeless (bontrager Schläuche).
> Potential ist noch am Vorderrad, das geht noch leichter, und am Antrieb.
> taugt aber erstmal beim Probesitzen schon gut.
> welcome On One "Slayer"



Weiß jemand, welchen Standard die Gabel hat  -  RDS oder FDS?

Wäre dringend!


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Dezember 2014)

FDS. Du bräuchtest bei RDS-Naben also die Scheibchen dazu, wie drurs sie hier empfohlen hatte.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Dezember 2014)

Cool. Danke Flo!!
RDS hat das Fatty ja.


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Dezember 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Cool. Danke Flo!!
> RDS hat das Fatty ja.



Ich muss noch anfügen, dass man diese Info nirgends findet, weder bei der Gabel noch dem LRS, woraus ich schließe,
dass die Standards wie bei herkömmlichen Bikes sind.
Könntest dich höchstens nochmal im Speci-Faden rückversichern.


----------



## corra (10. Dezember 2014)

grade gab es neuigkeiten von on one 

Our supplier has got back to us and this is a warranty claim unfortunately we do not have any more of the On-One Carbon Fatty Fork 1 18 Inch White in stock until the 7/1/15.

We have set up a Pre order for you and as soon as the goods have arrived in stock you will be notified by email that the item has been shipped.

Kind Regards

Mandy 


ich muss echt mal ein lob an diese "billig " bike firma loswerden ich hatte seit dem fatt bike meet im harz bei dem die gabel hopps gegangen ist bestimmt 30 mails mit entschuldigungen und alle 2 tage ein update uber den aktuellen status bekommen, und das bei einem 250 euro teil 
bei nicolai kauft mann nen rahmen für 1650 und die antworten nichtmal auf mails


----------



## Staanemer (10. Dezember 2014)

Ja, Entschuldigen sind bei denen direkt in der Signatur eingefügt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Dezember 2014)

corra schrieb:


> ich muss echt mal ein lob an diese "billig " bike firma loswerden ich hatte seit dem fatt bike meet im harz bei dem die gabel hopps gegangen ist bestimmt 30 mails mit entschuldigungen und alle 2 tage ein update uber den aktuellen status bekommen, und das bei einem 250 euro teil




So, soll´s sein! Top!

Habe heute eine Fatboy Gabel zum echt guten Kurs (!!!) geschoßen. Neu! Wäre was für dich gewesen... 
Aber dann mit FDS, was man hätte spacern können, und in schwarz lackiert mit blau.
Naja, wollte die neue Gabel dann auch nicht gleich mit der Klinge entlacken....  
Hab´s storniert! 
Lege lieber Geld auf die hohe Kante und warte auf einen brauchbaren Kohlekasten.


----------



## corra (10. Dezember 2014)

ne ne meine muss wieder weiss damit das gesamtbild passt


----------



## Wbs_70 (11. Dezember 2014)

> _Original von Wbs_70_
> 
> oder so etwas
> 
> https://www.alpkit.com/products/kanga



ich habe das Alpkit Kanga jetzt mal dranngetüttelt ans On One.
passt soweit recht gut, ist sehr leicht, umfasst locker meinen dicken Schlafsack und mehr, simple und einfache Montage - nur das Gefummel der Klettverschlüsse für den lenker ist n bissl Übungssache.

um die Gabel passt es auch gut, hällt fest.
an sich ne gute Sache also als Alternative zum schweren Gepäckträger.


----------



## criscross (12. Dezember 2014)

http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBFRKFAT/the-frankenfat-no-ordinary-bike

das Fatty im Straßenanzug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (12. Dezember 2014)

Nur um sicher zu gehen:

ab Seite 120 wird die Speichenlänge 262 für das Fatty Vorderrad erwähnt, und dass diese Länge auch für die RD passt. Ist das so? Und was ist mit hinten?

Auf der On One Seite steht 261 VR und 260/262 HR.

Danke


----------



## corra (12. Dezember 2014)

ich hab 262 rundrum vorne und hinten


----------



## criscross (12. Dezember 2014)

corra schrieb:


> ich hab 262 rundrum vorne und hinten



ich auch


----------



## zoomer (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich hatte mal eingebaut v 264/264 h 266/264 "gemessen"


Oder sind es nur 12 mm Nippel ?


----------



## Staanemer (12. Dezember 2014)

Ok, ich komme mit verschiedenen Rechnern vorne von 261,6 mm bis 262,9 mm. Hinten von 262,3 bis 263,2 mm bei 12 mm Nippel.
Bei 14 mm eben 2 mm kürzer.

Ich kann aber die Naben nicht genau messen, vielleicht hat jemand Vergleichswerte:
Flanschdurchmesser 58 mm, Distanzen müssten 30, 35 und 37 sein und ERD 543.


----------



## scylla (12. Dezember 2014)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Nur um sicher zu gehen:
> 
> ab Seite 120 wird die Speichenlänge 262 für das Fatty Vorderrad erwähnt, und dass diese Länge auch für die RD passt. Ist das so? Und was ist mit hinten?
> 
> ...



Fatty Vorderradnabe, Rolling Darryl und 262mm Speichenlänge passt auf jeden Fall. 
Bei der Hinterradnabe weiß ich es leider nicht.


----------



## Staanemer (12. Dezember 2014)

Danke. Bei 12er oder 14er?


----------



## chickenway-user (13. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass egal ob 12er oder 14er Nippel die Speiche bis in die Öse reichen sollte. Der längere Nippel ist dann nur besser zu greifen (wenn beispielsweise das Felgenprofil dicker ist und mehr Nippel verschlingt). 
Entsprechend sind mir auch schon (Alu-)Nippel an "zu kurzen" Speichen gerissen. Hab dann Messingnippel rein und seit dem funktionierts.


----------



## zoomer (13. Dezember 2014)

Die Nippellänge interessiert in erster Linie zum Messen in eingebautem Zustand.

Ansonsten sind die Sapim 14er Polyax wie normale 12er zu behandeln.
Gewinde an selber Stelle, nur einfacher mit dem Speichenschlüssel greifbar.
Und vor allem bekommt man ihn leichter wieder runter weil die Gefahr des
Verkantens bei besonders schräg stehenden Speichen verringert wird.

Im DT Rechner dagegen, ändert sich die berechnete Speichenlänge wenn man
von DT 12er auf DT 14er umschaltet !

Weiss nicht was für ein Sinn dahinter liegt, das Speichengewinde sollte ja, wie
schon gesagt, mind. bis zum Nippelschlitz reichen, damit der Knopf nicht
ausgerissen wird.
Über den Nippel rausschauen darf die Speiche auch nicht, erstens wegen der
Durchstichgefahr und zweitens weil dann das Nippelgewinde über das
Speichengewinde hinaus in die Speiche schneidet und die dann Bruchgefährdet
wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (13. Dezember 2014)

Hab ich auch irgendwo im Forum gefunden.
Bei Sapim ist das Gewinde bei 12 und 14 mm gleich lang. Bei DT nicht, daher auch die unterschiedlichen Längenangaben im DT Speichenrechner.

Bei mir sind 14 mm Nippel verbaut. Eine 260 mm Speiche vorne ist zu kurz, daher wird 262 passen.
Damit ist vorne geklärt.

Hinten schwanken die Werte um 2 mm, Bremsenseite 262- 264,3, wobei der Schnitt bei 263 liegt, Antriebsseite 260 - 262, Schnitt 261.

Das Nippelgewinde wird sich nicht in die Speiche schneiden, eher wird das Nippelgewinde zerstört, viel mehr reisst dann der Nippel.


----------



## Staanemer (14. Dezember 2014)

Habe ich ganz vergessen:

Ich habe jetzt 2,5 mm Spacer auf der Achse und die Kurbel bearbeitet. So passt das. Probefahrt ausgeführt.


----------



## Staanemer (19. Dezember 2014)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Hinweise auf die Kurbel. Ich recherchiere gerade für eine neue.
> ich tendiere, trotz des Aufpreises, zu einer Direct Mount Kurbel. Von Race Face scheint fast nichts lieferbar zu sein. Man muss alles einzeln zusammenstellen und das scheint dann recht teuer zu werden.
> Bei e13 stört mich die Alu-Achse, habe da mal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Die goldenen Teile bei der neuen passen halt nicht zum Fatty in weiss / orange.
> Aus diesem Grund geht die Tendenz momentan zur X9, 222€ mit Innenlager bei 870 g und der Spider lässt sich abnehmen.
> ...



Blöd: e13 bestellt und erst danach festgestellt, dass es für diese kein 26er Kettenblatt gibt. Geht wohl nur bis 28 runter.


----------



## Der_Christopher (19. Dezember 2014)

Iwan wird halt der LK 104 größer als das Blatt selbst, der innere LK ist kleiner, mach doch da 26Z drauf.


Hab selbst an der X5 Kurbel nur innen 28Z montiert, schaut zwar häßlich aus der leere Spider aber es passt mir einwandfrei.
Ich bleib bei 1fach vorn.


----------



## Staanemer (19. Dezember 2014)

Aus diesen Grunde habe ich eine Direkt Mount Kurbel ausgewählt, da gibt es keinen kettenblattzähnezahlbegrenzenden Lochkreis.

Häät ich vielleicht dazu sagen sollen: e13 the hive trs+.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (19. Dezember 2014)

Ja bei e13 ist (noch) bei 28Z Schluss. Aber es gibt Hoffnung. SRAM führt im Frühling auch 26er für deren Kurbeln ein. Scheint also eine erhöhte Nachfrage danach zu geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (19. Dezember 2014)

Na, das ist doch bei all dem Stress mit der $&§$%(")&)?"/ Rolling Darryl mal was positives.


----------



## whiskas54 (21. Dezember 2014)

Hallo ihr Fatbiker,
habe jetzt auf die schnelle nichts gefunden. Wurde bestimmt schon tausend mal geschrieben. Ich würde das On One mit Carbongabel bestellen, sind dann ja immer noch gute 15kg mit Pedalen. Habe schon öfters gelesen, dass das Fahrrad sich trotz den breiten Reifen und dem hohen Gewicht erstaunlich leicht fährt. Bis ich zu einem geeigneten Gelände für das Fahrrad komme muss ich etwa 10km auf Straßen und Waldwegen zurücklegen. Wie eignet sich das On One auf längeren Ansteigen von etwa 500m?  

Grüße,
Tobi


----------



## criscross (21. Dezember 2014)

whiskas54 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Fatbiker,
> habe jetzt auf die schnelle nichts gefunden. Wurde bestimmt schon tausend mal geschrieben. Ich würde das On One mit Carbongabel bestellen, sind dann ja immer noch gute 15kg mit Pedalen. Habe schon öfters gelesen, dass das Fahrrad sich trotz den breiten Reifen und dem hohen Gewicht erstaunlich leicht fährt. Bis ich zu einem geeigneten Gelände für das Fahrrad komme muss ich etwa 10km auf Straßen und Waldwegen zurücklegen. Wie eignet sich das On One auf längeren Ansteigen von etwa 500m?
> 
> Grüße,
> Tobi



wie gut oder wie schnell du die Berge hoch kommst, hängt eher von deinem Trainingszustand ab


----------



## Staanemer (21. Dezember 2014)

500m lang oder 500 m hoch 

Wie sich eben ein 15kg Hardtail bergauf fährt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Dezember 2014)

Bergauf darf man schnell fahren!


----------



## Fabeymer (21. Dezember 2014)

Kommt vor allem auch auf die Steigung sowie die Übersetzung, möglich ist aber nicht weniger als mit einem "normalen" Radl.
Ich bin mit meinem Dickerchen (niedrigstmögliche Übersetzung 24-36) z.B. auch schon die große Karwendelrunde gefahren und kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das mit dünnen Reifen weniger anstrengend gewesen wäre. Zumindest war mein Schweißfluss mit dem meiner dünnbereiften Mitfahrer quasi identisch. 

Ps: Inklusive Framebag mit 3L-Trinkblase, Werkzeug und Verpflegung hatte mein Rad an dem Tag wohl um die 18 kg.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (21. Dezember 2014)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Wie sich eben ein 15kg Hardtail bergauf fährt.


Das trifft es nicht ganz (zumindest nicht, sobald Du Unebenheiten auf der Strecke hast). Die zermürbenden kleinen Schläge, die Du beim normalen Hardtail ins Kreuz bekommst, fallen weg. Außerdem rutscht Dir das Hinterrad später weg. Es ist ein gleichmäßigeres, ruhigeres Fahren. Im Vergleich zum Fully geht keine Kraft durch einen sich bewegenden Hinterbau verloren. Das führt dazu, dass Du trotz der 15 Kilo das Bike recht leicht treten kannst. Nur auf Teer und sehr glatten Untergründen ist ein Fatbike schwerer zu treten als die Schmalbereiften. Für den Abschnitt kannst Du aber immer noch mehr Luft in die Reifen pumpen und dann am Trailhead wieder ablassen.


----------



## Bumble (21. Dezember 2014)

Ich glaub jetzt isser weg 

500m Ansteig ist aber tatsächlich ne interessante Formulierung, denk ja schon dass er Höhenmeter meint.


----------



## whiskas54 (21. Dezember 2014)

Ja, Höhenmeter. War wohl etwas unglücklich formuliert.


----------



## Bumble (21. Dezember 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> wie gut oder wie schnell du die Berge hoch kommst, hängt eher von deinem Trainingszustand ab


Korrekt, genau das hab ich heute gemerkt.
Bin nur 2mal die letzten 4 Wochen gefahren und schon wird ne 1000hm Tour zur schier unerträglichen Folter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (21. Dezember 2014)

Andere Ansichten.




(ich muss die Kabelbinder besser abschneiden)

















Dazu etwas Information:

Die Speichenlänge des On One Laufradsatzes beträgt nachgemessen vorne 262 mm. Hinten sind auf der Antriebsseite viele 260er Speichen, aber auch 262er montiert. Auf der Seite der Bremse sind es 264 mm. Es sind 14mm Nippel verbaut. Na, da war man sich wohl nicht ganz einig. 262 mm ist auch die richtige Länge für On One Naben mit Rolling Darry Felgen. Hinten habe ich 262 und 264 eingesetzt, richtiger wären 263 und 265 mm. Es waren DT Speichen, vorne Revolution, hinten Competition. Die mitgelieferten DT Alu Nippel wurden verwendet, diese sind 12 mm lang. Vorsicht, Testfahrt steht aus. Und ich kaufen nie wieder Surly-Felgen - man sind die krumm.

Ich habe ja gewusst, dass auf dem folgendem Bild zwei Dicke im Keller stehen, aber ich hoffe trotzdem, dass die Waage um mindestens 15% falsch geht, bitte, bitte, bitte...egal, hier das Ausgangsgewicht des early adaptor Fatty´s, umgebaut auf Truvativ Holzfeller 2-fach, Formula T1S, X9 Schaltwerk, Kindshock LEV und Dillinger 5 Studded mit Kenda Schläuchen, Carbongabel, 611er Sattel und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten.





Ich kann nicht glauben, dass wir so schwer sind. Damit habe ich 1500hm Touren gemacht? Hätte ich vorher für unmöglich gehalten. Kein Wunder, dass wir zwei bei diesen Gewicht im noch so festen Schnee einbrechen. Ab heute gibt es doppelte Diät. Wobei das echt gemein ist: Fatty speckt in ein paar Stunden ab, ich brauche Wochen. Bäh, $&§%$-Plan. Nun gut, Alu Nippel würden bei mir auch nix bringen, tubeless bin ich zwar schon, aber mein Schlauch bleibt!!!
Los gehts: Rolling Darryl mit den oben genannten Speichen und Nippeln, natürlich tubeless, aber auch nach Tagen nicht dicht. Die Dillingers sind zickiger als ein Baron. Dass ich eine Weile, in Form von Tagen, gebraucht habe, um das tubeless Prinzip der Rolling Darryl zu verstehen, schreibe ich jetzt besser nicht hier hin. Bin ja nicht blöd, aber ZTR Flow EX verwöhnt (Reifen drauf schmeissen, Luft rein, los fahren). Habe ich doch die tatsächlich die Felge erst "aufgefüttert"...und erst dann einen Kompressor gekauft, nach dem das Aussenrohr meiner digitalen Standpumpe angefangen hat zu glühen...naja.





Hatte das Bauhaus doch gerade zu diesen Zeitpunkt was passendes reduziert im Angebot. Gut für mich, Pech für mein Konto. Jedenfalls geht es genau so, wie es youtube uns erklärt. Ich sollte aufhören, imitierendes Lernen zu verdrängen. Der alte Schlauch auf der Kettenstrebe muss weg, auch zu dick. Schade. Aber die Ersparnis ist mit sündhaft teuren Teilen nahezu unmöglich: ein Kompressor für 60 €, Zubehör für 30 €, macht 90 € plus Dichtmilch für 2x 300 g weniger. An das Preis-/Leistungverhältnis kommt Carbon nicht ran.
Dann hatte ich noch irgendwo ein paar Titan- und Aluschrauben, gut, dass macht jetzt am Gewicht wenig aus. Aber es ist ungemein Schick und besser als rostender Stahl, also schön fetten und rein damit.

Bei der Kurbel geht noch was, brauche sowieso eine andere Kettenlinie. Da kam mir die Info im Schnäppchen Thread gerade recht. Nach 2 Tagen Versand und 8 Tagen unfreiwilligem Aufenthalt im Zoll Lager Köln, erhielt ich dieses unglaublichen Meisterwerk der Schmiede- und Fräskunst aus dem Land des großen Unterdrückers, ca. 100 € unter der hiesigen Preisgestaltung.





Das Prinzip der Installation und die Anweisungen aufgrund der beiligenden Unterlagen stifteten leicht Verwirrung: der Kunde wird eindringlich ermahnt, dass installierte 24 Zähne Kettenblatt durch das beiliegende 22er zu ersetzen.





Halloooo? Ich bin Deutscher, natürlich habe ich das fehlende 24er Kettenblatt reklamiert. Was dachtet Ihr denn? Mit der Einbaubreite war ich nicht ganz einverstanden. Mit zwei Distanzringen und einem 1mm Ring zu Korrektur der Kettenlinie dreht das Lager wie ein XT Nabe aus den 90ern mit fehlender Kugel, mit nur einem Distanzring war die die Vorspannung des APS Systems auf Maximum, aber die Innenhülse stöhnte und gab unter dem Druck nach kurzen Widerstand nach. So wurde kurzerhand ein Distanzring von 2,57 mm auf 1,95 mm abgeschmirgelt. Zumindest in der Trockenübung dreht es rund.
Ich habe ja starke Bedenken wegen der Alu-Achse, aber das System gefällt mir optisch und technisch, 805 Gramm für eine zweifach Kurbel weit unter dem Preis einer X9 (870g) ist mal eine Ansage. Falls es sich bewährt, wird es auch an den anderen Rädern Einzug halten. Sieht halt einfach geil aus, wenn ich auch meine, dass das 36er Blatt an meinem Fatty für Unmut sorgen wird, bisher war 32 das Optimum.





So, fettisch.



Nee? Ach da war noch was?

Ach ja, richtig. Immer dran denken: was dabei rauskommt ist egal, nur das Ergebnis zählt!





Werde das Gewicht demnächst im Bikeshop meines Vertrauens mit eine Hängewaage überprüfen. Denn mein 8,5 kg Hardtail hat auf dieser Waage 9,5, mein 14 kg Enduro 16,6 kg. Die Ersparnis von 2.4 kg erscheint mit auch sehr optimistisch.

Ist aber alles nix, gegen meine neuste Anschaffung. Ab heute können die Bergbahnen die Preis erhöhen, wie sie wollen.





Irgendetwas fehlt noch...achja: SCHNEE!!!


----------



## criscross (21. Dezember 2014)

@Staanemer , gutes Gewicht 

mein Fatty wiegt mit Bluto und Schläuchen genau 15,5 kg 
schei$$ Winterspeck


----------



## Staanemer (24. Dezember 2014)

Naja, ok, nennen wir es trotzdem mal Testfahrt:


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. Dezember 2014)

ich oute mich mal als eifriger Mitleser und zukünftiger Fatty Driver  

Dank Lieferschwierigkeiten div Teile u.a. bei den Hope Naben, bin ich aufgrund des Custom Aufbau von der Probefahrt leider noch weit entfernt 
da mir der riesige orangene Schriftzug so überhaupt nicht gefallen hat, gab es schon mal eine neue Rahmenfarbe 







mehr wenn mal alle Teile da sind....


----------



## rayc (24. Dezember 2014)

Sieht wie Hope grün aus. 

Ich bin auf dein fertiges Fatty gespannt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Dezember 2014)

Lack oder Pulver?

EDIT:  Denke Lack (Sprühnebel!)


----------



## BigJohn (24. Dezember 2014)

Geniale Farbe!


----------



## Bumble (24. Dezember 2014)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> mehr wenn mal alle Teile da sind....



70er Jahre Style, da musst dir nen ordentlichen Porno-Schnäuzer wachsen lassen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. Dezember 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> Sieht wie Hope grün aus.
> 
> Ich bin auf dein fertiges Fatty gespannt.


IMHO ist es ein etwas wärmerer Farbton als das Hope Grün
Aber da Hope ja außer an Teammitglieder/Firmenfreunde keine grüne Teile rausrückt, musste ich eben hier für Farbe sorgen.
Der Rest wird teilweise auch noch anders bunt 



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Lack oder Pulver?
> 
> EDIT:  Denke Lack (Sprühnebel!)


beides ! 
Farbe = Pulver
Deckschicht = Lack (aufgrund kleinem Schriftzug darunter, dazu später mehr...)
mal sehen wie haltbar das ist.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. Dezember 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> 70er Jahre Style, da musst dir nen ordentlichen Porno-Schnäuzer wachsen lassen


ich bin allergisch gegen Porno-Rotzbalken


----------



## Putimir (25. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt müsst ihr mir mal mit der Größe helfen. Bin 1,87cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von etwa 87cm. Liege dann also mit 34,25 Zoll Schrittlänge und 6,14 Fuß Größe genau zwischen dem 18 und 20 Zoll Rahmen. Welche Rahmenhöhe würdet ihr bei meiner Körpergröße empfehlen? 
Grüße


----------



## criscross (25. Dezember 2014)

ich hab nen 18er, bei 178 / 88 SL , Vorbau 80mm.


----------



## gnss (25. Dezember 2014)

ein 20er. so eins mit 75mm vorbau fahre ich mit 185/89.


----------



## Olca (25. Dezember 2014)

Frohe Weihnachten zusammen 

Das langweilige Weiß des Fatty ging mir schon von Anfang an auf den Keks und da kam mir das Angebot des örtlichen Pulverbeschichters OTEDO ganz recht.
Also schnell mal Kontakt aufgenommen und gleich mal nach Farbmustern bei Ihm geschaut und siehe da er hatte meine Wunschfarbe im Programm 
Anfangs sollte es erst grau werden aber dann war mir doch nach Farbe zumute...

Also den Rahmen schnell zuhause gestrippt und erst mal zum entlacken abgegeben.

Sah dann so aus, gar nicht mal schlecht verarbeitet wenn man die Preisklasse bedenkt 
Ein paar kleine Farbreste fanden sich noch in den Ecken, war aber nicht schlimm da jetzt sowieso ein kompletter Schliff mit Bearbeitung erfolgte...



 


 

 

 


 

Dann habe ich erst mal die Zughalter am Unterrohr (kann ich gar nicht ab wenn Züge mitten in der Matschzone liegen) und unter der Kettenstrebe entfernt. Brauch ich sowieso nicht bei 1x11.
Zuerst wollte ich zwei neue Zughalter an der oberen hinteren Strebe anbringen lassen, aber auf die Schnelle hab ich keinen hier in der Gegend gefunden der mir das machen kann...

Dann ging es an den Schliff mit 220er Schleifleinen, durch die chemische Entlackung ist der Rahmen richtig grau geworden. Danach glänzte das Alu wieder fein  was auch wichtig für meine ausgewählte Pulverung sein wird.


 

 

Ein bissl Spielerei musste natürlich auch sein 
Ein paar Geckos hatte sich auf das bike verirrt und passten ganz gut zu dem FAT-bike Thema, weil ja beide durch massigen Grip auch auf glatten Untergründen glänzen 



 

 

Insgesamt wurden so 5 Gecko`s durch verschiedene Schleifrichtungen im Alu verewigt.
Ursprünglich waren es ein paar mehr, aber die ganz kleinen ließen sich nicht realisieren, bei den großen war es schon eine richtige Fummelarbeit und ich dachte das Ergebnis wird noch besser detailliert, besonders die Füsschen waren extrem fummelig und sind nicht alle perfekt geworden obwohl ich schon eine hauchdünne Folie als Maske gewählt hatte, ein vorangegangener Test mit dickerer Folie ging gar nicht ...




 

Dann hab ich endlich den Rahmen wieder zum Plulverman bringen können und war gespannt auf das Ergebnis.
Gestern war es dann soweit  

Ich finde es geil 



 

 

 


 

 

 

 

 

Eine Bluto hat mein Fatty dann auch noch unter dem Baum gefunden 

Gruß Olli (dersichschonaufdenzusammenbaufreut)


----------



## Meister-Dieter (25. Dezember 2014)

Find ich garnicht übel!
Toll mit den Geckos.
Schön wäre noch, die Felgen in gleichem design.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olca (25. Dezember 2014)

Geduld, Geduld ... Felgen stehen noch auf der todo list, aber erst mal muß der Finanzminister wieder grünes Licht geben...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. Dezember 2014)

Olca schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten zusammen
> 
> Das langweilige Weiß des Fatty ging mir schon von Anfang an auf den Keks
> 
> ...



Zwei Dumme ein (Farb) Gedanke !  

Grün steht dem Fatty richtig gut !




meins hatte übrigens auch ne Bluto unterm Baum


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2014)

Ich hätte eigentlich auch schon einen Pulvertermin hinter mir, dann aber wieder abgesagt. Wollte auf besseres Wetter warten, bzw. nach dem Winter zerlegen.
Jetzt kpl. Planumschwung wegen neuem Fatbike-Projekt.
Allerdings wurde mir ein Liefertermin im März genannt, was ich nie im Leben durchhalte...  
Anfang/Mitte Jan lasse ich mir einen genauen Termin nennen, bzw. Auskunft einholen, dementsprechend steht oder fällt das Fattyprojekt.

2x schöne grüne Rahmen.


----------



## corra (25. Dezember 2014)

kommt mir recht bekannt vor die farbe 

ist es semiperable yellow ???

Anhang anzeigen 345143

kommt mir recht bekannt vor die farbe 

ist es semiperable yellow ???


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2014)

Und immer der schöne Corrado im Hintergrund!


----------



## corra (25. Dezember 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Und immer der schöne Corrado im Hintergrund!


lass mich bloss mit dem mistigen haufen auto inruhe die karre geht mir vieleicht auffen sack 

@taunusteufel78 

einmal für dich im sauberren zustand


----------



## criscross (25. Dezember 2014)

klasse Haubenhalter


----------



## scylla (25. Dezember 2014)

das gelbgrün schaut klasse aus an beiden Rahmen


----------



## Der Kokopelli (25. Dezember 2014)

Olca schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten zusammen
> Anhang anzeigen 345097 Anhang anzeigen 345098


Die Idee mit den Geckos und dem transparenten farbigen Lack ist ja mal genial. Da bekommt man sofort Lust, sich ein On-One aufbauen... Für mich bisher das mit Abstand schönste On-One!!!


----------



## corra (25. Dezember 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> klasse Haubenhalter



das ist ein gehstock der von einem opa aus unserem Seniorenheim bekommen habe ,da auf der Heckscheibe ein grosser Werbeaufkleber ist 
und die Carbon Haube verträgt sich nicht mit normalen Haubenliftern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olca (25. Dezember 2014)

corra schrieb:


> kommt mir recht bekannt vor die farbe
> 
> ist es semiperable yellow ???
> 
> ...



Jep, bei NIC nennt es sich semipermeable yellow glossy abgekürzt SYG, bei OTEDO ganz schlicht "Lasur gelb".
Kann ich wirklich empfehlen den Laden !

Hab ich auch schon auf meinem AC und kann mich nicht satt sehen an der Farbe 



Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Die Idee mit den Geckos und dem transparenten farbigen Lack ist ja mal genial. Da bekommt man sofort Lust, sich ein On-One aufbauen... Für mich bisher das mit Abstand schönste On-One!!!



Danke für die Blumen 

Jetzt müssten mir nur noch ein Satz Spezi fatboy Felgen über den Weg laufen...

Überlege noch ob ich die Bluto auch noch SYG pulvern lasse...aber die neue Gabel gleich zerlegen und entlacken 
Besonders beim abdichten des Innenraums hab ich da noch meine Bedenken, vielleicht lasse ich mir dafür ein paar passende Stopfen drehen...

Gruß Olli


----------



## corra (25. Dezember 2014)

dann werde ich mal bei meinem pulverer fragen ob ers besorgen kann meine bus felgen könnten die selbe farbe wie mein fatty vertragen


----------



## Knusberflogge (26. Dezember 2014)

Olca schrieb:


> ...
> Überlege noch ob ich die Bluto auch noch SYG pulvern lasse...aber die neue Gabel gleich zerlegen und entlacken...



Wie heißt es immer: " Wer überlegt, der macht´s " . Und gesamtlich betrachtet wäre die ebenfalls gelackte Gabel absolut empfehlenswert, einfach passend. Ich sage "ja" zur farbigen Gabel  .


----------



## corra (26. Dezember 2014)

ist das casting der RS immernoch aus dieser Magnesium legierung ?
 ich hatte damals 2001 versucht ne judy 100 in glossy rot zu lackieren ,erstmal war das casting nicht silber sondern grau und die farbe dadurch dunkler und nach 3 Monaten war das so heftig angelaufen das wir die Gabel wieder komplett abschleifen mussten .

würde mir auch in den fingern jucken


----------



## Olca (26. Dezember 2014)

Stimmt, da könntest Du recht haben mit dem Material...heißes Eisen...

Ich lass das erst mal...

Gruß Olli


----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. Dezember 2014)

ich habe noch eine alte Mag21 von 1993 im Keller stehen, die habe ich 98 oder 99 schön rot lackieren lassen (vom Nachbar mit eigener Autolackiererei )
Man musste (muss?) nach dem Entlacken nur ordentlich grundieren. Daher gehen die Lasuren, die leicht durchsichtig sind und als Effekt die Metalloberfläche zeigen, eher nicht.
Normal Pulverbeschichten oder richtig lackieren geht aber durchaus.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Dezember 2014)

2014er Reba ging ohne Probleme.
Bluto sollte ident. sein.


----------



## Olca (26. Dezember 2014)

Das orange ist aber deckend, oder ?

Das ist dann nie das Problem bei der richtigen Grundierung.

Bei mir geht es um die Beschichtung mit einer Lasur !
Wenn ich schon sehe, wie unterschiedlich die auf meinem Rahmen wirkt, ohne das man genau sieht warum das an machen Stellen mal gelb und mal grün aussieht, das werde ich mir das doch bei einer mir unbekannten Materialzusammensetzung in dem Druckguss oder so, verkneifen...

Ich lass das mal Schwarz...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Dezember 2014)

Jup. Deckend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corra (27. Dezember 2014)

gehen könnte es wenn man chrome effeckt vorpulvert (als grund )und dannmit der lasur drübergeht würde mich interessieren ob das 
geht


----------



## hobel007 (27. Dezember 2014)

Hi,
ich habe es jetzt auch endlich geschafft



 

 


Vielen dank nochmal, an alle die mich mit Teilen und dem ein oder anderem Rat versorgt haben . Gestern habe ich mit dem Dicken denn ersten Ausritt gemacht, bin immer noch am Dauergrinsen  und das trotz Starrgabel und höherem Rollwiderstand als gewohnt. Was mir allerdings negativ aufgefallen ist, sind die On One Reifen. Wenn es trocken ist oder leicht feucht  ist... alles gut, aber wehe es wird richtig Matschig, au backe das ist wie Schlittschuh fahren nur ohne Schlittschuhe. Den Reifen am Voderrad möchte ich jetzt möglichst schnell tauschen, nur gegen was . Hab zwei in der engeren Wahl,( Suly Nate 120TPI und den 45north Vanhelga120TPI), aber leider keinen Plan welcher besser ist. Bei über 100 Euro pro Reifen, habe ich keine lust auf einen Fehlkauf .Vieleicht könnt ihr mir da etwas weiter helfen?
Bei uns hat es den ganzen Tag geschneit, bin mal auf morgen und die On One Reifen im Schnee gespannt. Schönen Sonntag


----------



## corra (27. Dezember 2014)

den vanhelga hab ich hier sehr weiches gummi schönes profil , leider noch nicht auffem bike gehabt da ich der meinung bin das der sich besser im sommer macht


----------



## criscross (27. Dezember 2014)

Schnee ist ein Medium wo eigentlich jeder Reifen drauf gript....
aber auf Trails mit Wurzeln würde ich immer die Helga dem Nate vorziehen,
die hat mehr Grip und rollt auch besser und ist sogar 100gr. leichter.....


----------



## gnss (27. Dezember 2014)

Für richtig tiefen Matsch ist ein Fatbike nicht das richtige Gerät, je nach Konsistenz schwimmen die dicken Reifen oben drauf. 
Wenn richtiger Schnee liegt sind die Floater weit besser als ihr Ruf hier im Forum, die Stollen sind lang genug und weit genug auseinander, fahren sich sehr angenehm.


----------



## hobel007 (28. Dezember 2014)

corra schrieb:


> den vanhelga hab ich hier sehr weiches gummi schönes profil , leider noch nicht auffem bike gehabt da ich der meinung bin das der sich besser im sommer macht



Ups, und ich dachte die Helga ist mehr für Herbst/Winter gedacht, gerade weil weich und grobstollig .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (28. Dezember 2014)

isse auch...heute gerade wieder gefahren


----------



## hobel007 (28. Dezember 2014)

Bin heute auch unterwegs gewesen.




Die On One Floater funktionieren im Schnee ganz gut, aber im tiefem Schnee tritt man sich die Augen vor den Kopf (einfach 32/11-36, muss ich wohl noch mal überberarbeiten), von Eis reden wir erst überhaupt nicht. Was ich im vergleich zum 29er sehr gut finde, die Reifen brechen super kontrollierbar aus. Mein Fazit des Tages: Fatty fahren ist ja soooo geil


----------



## dorfmann (28. Dezember 2014)

hobel007 schrieb:


> Die On One Floater funktionieren im Schnee ganz gut, aber im tiefem Schnee tritt man sich die Augen vor den Kopf (einfach 32/11-36, muss ich wohl noch mal überberarbeiten)...



Fahre am Fatty auch einfach 32/11-36 und finde das für die trockene Jahreszeit super !
Im Herbst/Winter mit Matsch und Schnee ist die Zweifach-Schaltung an meinem Surly Rad jedoch Gold wert.
Das kleine Faulenzer-Kettenblatt möchte ich da nicht missen.


----------



## gnss (28. Dezember 2014)

Um frischen Schnee auf 10cm breite plattzuwalzen muss man halt ein wenig arbeiten. Und mit einer schönen Untersetzung lässt sich die Kraft besser dosieren.


----------



## hobel007 (28. Dezember 2014)

gnss schrieb:


> Um frischen Schnee auf 10cm breite plattzuwalzen muss man halt ein wenig arbeiten.


Wo du Recht hast, hast du Recht. Man muß das ganze halt sportlich sehen, jetzt säen und im Sommer Ernten


----------



## McSlow (28. Dezember 2014)

So,
weihnachtsgeschenke verbaut (Bluto 120mm) :




Heute kurze Ausfahrt im Schnee gemacht ( ich hab das Fatty nun seit 1,5 Jahren, hier war seit 1,5 jahren das erste mal Schnee... )  - total genial. Ansprechverhalten von der Gabel ist top, hab hier als Vergleich noch n paar andere Räder ( on one 456 mit ner Fox Float 36, nen On One Scandal 29 mit ner Manitou) und die ziehen da beide den kürzeren...

Wer übrigens nen On One 456 carbon evo2 longtravel HT sucht, melden ... denke das nächste mal Vinschgau wird mit dem Fatty bestritten 

PPS.: Weiss nicht obs hier im Forum schon mal durchging: Wer auf eine Tapered Gabel wie z.b. die Bluto umrüsten will muss mitnichten den Steuersatz wechseln. On-One bietet eine Crownplate für den Smoothie Mixer Steuersatz an mit der plug'n'play auf tapered gabeln umgerüstet werden kann. Kost' 20 euro oder so das Ding....


----------



## hobel007 (29. Dezember 2014)

An alle noch oder ehemaligen On One Floaterfahrer, ist das bei euch auch so gewesen, das die Dinger unter ca.0,6 Bar am Vorderrad, ein eigenleben entwickenl? Oder ist das ein Fatbike Phänomen?


----------



## criscross (29. Dezember 2014)

hobel007 schrieb:


> An alle noch oder ehemaligen On One Floaterfahrer, ist das bei euch auch so gewesen, das die Dinger unter ca.0,6 Bar am Vorderrad, ein eigenleben entwickenl? Oder ist das ein Fatbike Phänomen?


ja .....ist bei dem Reifen normal.....nennt sich selfsteering


----------



## Staanemer (29. Dezember 2014)

Keine Panikmache:

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/one-fat-bike-frame-730411-63.html

Nur einfach mal beim Putzen, egal welcher Rahmen, pingelig die Augen offen halten.


----------



## criscross (29. Dezember 2014)

hat @corra  den probe gefahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (29. Dezember 2014)

der war aber böse   

Solange es nur ein Rahmen und eine Gabel ist würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen.
In diesen Fall würde ich als Hersteller klären ob die Mindesteinstecktiefe der Sattelstütze eingehalten wurde.


----------



## zoomer (29. Dezember 2014)

Sowas bekomme ich in der Regel auch gut hin.
Zumindest in der Kombination Sandalen + Plastikpedale.

Im Gegensatz zum Cyclecraft Floater packt es der On One Rahmen
bei mir aber bisher ganz gut.
Auch die Carbon Gabel hat noch keine "Lackschäden".


----------



## Staanemer (29. Dezember 2014)

Meine Gabel schon.


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. Dezember 2014)

Deswegen hab ich eine ohne Lack genommen.  I´m a genius!


----------



## Staanemer (29. Dezember 2014)

Ok, jetzt hab ich Angst: habe auch keine Lack auf der Gabel, zumindest keinen weissen....


----------



## MaHaHnE (29. Dezember 2014)

Leude.  Ganz ehrlich. So nen Riss führt zu keinem Sturz. Melden,  neuen Rahmen  bekommen und gut.


----------



## corra (29. Dezember 2014)

ich hab ne lange stütze drin die geht bis unter das oberrohr um dem problem vorzubeugen 

risse in einer carbon gabel oder was auch immer aus carbon sind immer schlimm da die Deckschicht ein uv beständiger gelcoat ist dieser ist nicht endlos flexibel, lack oder pulver sind viel belastbarer also wenn lack risse ( fühlbar ) dann ist sie meist auch hin


----------



## InoX (30. Dezember 2014)

Einen solchen Riss merkt man wirklich erst beim putzen. Hatte ich auch schon an einem giant xtc. Am Fahrverhalten hat sich nichts geändert.


----------



## gnss (30. Dezember 2014)

Mir ist mal das Sattelrohr eines Scandal unter dem Oberrohr gebrochen, anschließend hat sich das Oberrohr vor dem Sattelrohr geteilt. Hat problemlos 10km Forstweg nach Hause mitgemacht. Allerdings macht mir der Flex rund um den Tragehenkel meines Fattys schon ein wenig sorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olca (4. Januar 2015)

Fertig 




 

 

 



mehr Bilder im Album und Bilder thread


----------



## Bumble (4. Januar 2015)

Was hasten da fürn Steuersatz-Verhüterli ?  Gar net so doof die Idee


----------



## Meister-Dieter (4. Januar 2015)

Tolle Arbeit,Respekt!
Sattel wäre mir allerdings zu viel orange!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. Januar 2015)

*grrmmmpfff*
ich warte immer noch auf die Hope Naben und den HR Schnellspanner.... 

@Olca sieht klasse aus !


----------



## Olca (4. Januar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Was hasten da fürn Steuersatz-Verhüterli ?  Gar net so doof die Idee



der ist von lizard skins , bei dem recht mager dimensionierten und spartanisch abgedichteten FSA ZS Steuersatz fand ich das Teil fast Pflicht , mal schauen wie lange das hält, ist extrem gedehnt, aber für 3,-...da leg ich mir noch ein paar hin wenn es funktioniert...


----------



## scylla (4. Januar 2015)

Olca schrieb:


> Fertig
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347645 Anhang anzeigen 347646 Anhang anzeigen 347647 Anhang anzeigen 347648
> 
> mehr Bilder im Album und Bilder thread




Sehr cool!
Die Farbkombi mit dem Lasurgrün und den orangen Parts fetzt 
Hast du den Schriftzug selbst entworfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olca (4. Januar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Sehr cool!
> Die Farbkombi mit dem Lasurgrün und den orangen Parts fetzt
> Hast du den Schriftzug selbst entworfen?



selbst entworfen ist er nicht, mein Kumpel plottet Aufkleber und in dem Programm sind fast unendlich viele Schriftarten drinnen, ich hatte die bis Buchstabe F durchgeschaut (waren dann bis dahin ca 150 verschiedene, gefühlte 500) und hatte 3 in die engere Auswahl genommen, das reichte,ich fand der passte am Besten zum Thema, die beiden anderen liegen im Keller...
die Geckos hatten wir dann auch in allen Größen gleich mit ausgeplottet.

Gruß Olli


----------



## machmit (4. Januar 2015)

Geiler FatGecko! Sehr schön!

Da kann ich mit meinem neuen Standard-Fatty leider nicht mithalten ;-) --Darum lieber keine Bilder.
ABER:
[email protected]ück!!!
Bike in so einem Vorweihnachtsdeal bestellt und zack, kam's Freitagabend schön verpackt an! --Also sofort die wenigen Teile zusammengebaut. Reifen ordentlich mit 2,5bar und Spüli aufploppen lassen. Fertig!
Erste Wendehammer-Runde noch in der Nacht bei Laternenlicht, Geo passt! VIEL wendiger und "spaßiger" als ich gedacht hätte. --Alles etwas schwerer und mit mehr Power ansetzen, aber dann gehen auch Wheelie, Manual und "Fatty"-Hop. Super! Genau wegen der Geo und natürlich dem super Einstiegspreis wollte ich das Fatty.
--Habe im Herbst nur mal aus Verlegenheit mangels anderer Bikes beim Speci-TestDay im Harz den Fatboy im Bikepark Braunlage getestet, und fand FÄT sofort cool. Aber dieser steile zappelige Lenkwinkel hat mir gar nicht gefallen. Dann zum Glück irgendwo mal über das Fatty gestolpert und Geo-Daten gecheckt. Könnte passen, und zugeschlagen bei einem In-Stock-Ready-to-Ship-no-custom-changes zugeschlagen 699 Pfund  
Achja, erst beim zweiten Bremsen gemerkt: Weil das Bike halt nicht "anpassbar" war, habe ich leider die UK-Brems-Version erhalten. Wechsel etwas blöder, weil die OnOne-Typen LEIDER!!! Brems- und Schalt-Kabel sehr kurz bauen :-(

Heute dann endlich bei Sonne kleine Testrunde im Stadtgebiet am Westerberg mit Treppen, Stufen, Mauern, Rasenhängen und flaches Waldstück am Rubbenbruchsee. Sicherlich Fatbike untypisches Gelände, aber ich wollte unbedingt sehen, wie viel Spielspaß in der Karre steckt. --Dass das Fatty OFFroad und OFFtrail bockt, war ich mir eh sicher.
Also hin zum Stadtberg auf festen Schotterwegen und Straße --tut! --Reifendruck mit 0.7v-0.85h scheinbar zu hoch. Also per Hand abgelassen nach Gefühl: Fluffig. Besser. --Zumindest auf NICHTasphalt-Strecken.
Kleine Hüpfer auf Mauer hoch und runter, langsames Treppenfahren, geht alles. Cool!
Weiter zu den Rasenflächen am Hang... Stufe quer hoch --AUTSCH! Direkt durch seitlich auf die Felgenwand. Floater-Reifen "schief", leichtes eiern im Hinterrad. Geht aber alles noch, also weiter. Sprung in Hang und Treppen fixer runter --gefiel gut, aber Floater vorne schön schief verzogen und am Eiern. Schade!! Mit 0.55v-0.7h tun die Floater wohl nicht so richtig, wie schon hier im Forum berichtet. --Zumindest bei den eher Fatty-untypischen Sprung- und Shred-Einlagen. --Naja, nächste Fahrt mit 0.67v-0.8h steht also aus... --Die Unterarme wirds aber nicht freuen... mal schauen... --Vorher leider die Reifen wieder grade wuppen...
Egal: Fatty fuhr ja noch tadellos mit minimal links-rechts Schwanken, also ab in den flachen Wald mit Wurzeln, Gräben und Unterholz.
Mit Minimal-Geschwindigkeit also ab ins Unterholz --ja ja, bitte die Wege nicht verlassen... aber ich musste das ja probieren-- KRASS!!! Man fährt einfach easy-peasy mitten durch :-D FÄÄÄT!
Weiter zum See schräg am Graben-Hang entlang mit Kurven und Wurzeln.. und... GRIP!!! Mega!! Hab mich eigentlich schon den Hang seitlich runterrutschen gesehen, aber ich konnte sogar noch locker Schlangenlinien fahren! Das ist echt der Hammer!!! --Kurbeln natürlich passend treten ;-)
Dann noch durch einen Graben mit Wasser und Schlamm: Steil rein, durchwuppen, und Gegenhang Vollgas in die Pedale hoch. Top!!
FAZIT: FatBiken ist irgendwie total anders als mit "normalen" MTB, aber bockt so richtig! Und man kann ÜBERALL fahren! --Freue mich auf die ersten Ausfahrten ins Nettetal, Piesberg und gen Hüggel! Rockon, rock fät!

Vielleicht noch meinen Senf zu den Schnellspannern: Haben bei dieser ersten Fahrt alles top mitgemacht.
Trotzdem aus alter Hardtail- und Schnellspanner-Fully-Erfahrung schon direkt die Hope Fatsno Spanner bestellt... 
Möglicher Tipp für Vorne --hatte ich sonst immer in meinen alten Bikes hinten: DtSwiss RWS-Schnellspanner. --Gibts leider nur in "üblichen" Hinterbaubreiten... Schade, weil für die Stahlgabel ohne Federung tut ein normaler Schnellspanner sicher auch...
Vorteil der RWS-Technik: Man zieht die Spannerschraube mit einem "Ratschen"-Hebel fest wie eine normale Schraube. Klemmt damit viel fester als diese "ich-klappe-nach-dem-Maximalen-Druckpunkt-wieder-locker-Standard-Schnellspannertechnik.
--Beachte: Beim Fatty habe ich mit dem RWS-Spanner vorne noch keine Erfahrungswerte, weil der mit meinem Hardtail vor Weihnachten verkauft wurde. Bei dem Hardtail saß die Achse aber damit immer mega fest in den Ausfallenden. --Könnte also helfen. --Aber wie gesagt, in der Stahlgabel vorne sicher nicht nötig... --und so teuer wie die Hope Fatsno zusammen...
Und dann noch meine "Tuning"-Maßnahme für Gewicht und Floater-Problem:
Werde --wenn die Reifen dann in den Verkauf gehen-- mir nen Satz JumboJim von Schwalbe mit passenden Schläuchen holen, und so hoffentlich ca. 500-600g Gewicht pro Reifen einsparen und --mir noch wichtiger-- diese Floater-Eier-Problematik (bei niedrigen Druck) beheben. Bin gespannt!

Danke fürs lesen und erste "unbedingt-beachten"-Tipps. --Bin hier im Fatty-Forum erst auf Seite 42... 
Rideon!

Achja, beim Wendehammer-Teil vergessen:  Das Cockpit gefiel mir irgendwie nicht so recht, auch der weiße ElGuapo nicht, darum direkt ein "bekanntes" Cockpit aus Syntace VectorDH 760mm und Specialized-Enduro-60mm-Standard-OEM-Vorbau umgebaut: Schön! Passende Länge und Lenkerhöhe. Genau richtig!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Januar 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> *Vielleicht noch meinen Senf zu den Schnellspannern: Haben bei dieser ersten Fahrt alles top mitgemacht.
> Trotzdem aus alter Hardtail- und Schnellspanner-Fully-Erfahrung schon direkt die Hope Fatsno Spanner bestellt... *
> Möglicher Tipp für Vorne --hatte ich sonst immer in meinen alten Bikes hinten: DtSwiss RWS-Schnellspanner. --Gibts leider nur in "üblichen" Hinterbaubreiten... Schade, weil für die Stahlgabel ohne Federung tut ein normaler Schnellspanner sicher auch...
> Vorteil der RWS-Technik: Man zieht die Spannerschraube mit einem "Ratschen"-Hebel fest wie eine normale Schraube. Klemmt damit viel fester als diese "ich-klappe-nach-dem-Maximalen-Druckpunkt-wieder-locker-Standard-Schnellspannertechnik.
> ...



Das Spannerproblem hat sich bei mir seit dem neuen LRS in Luft aufgelöst. 
Ob´s an den gerändelten Zahnscheiben L + R der orig. Naben liegt/lag ?


----------



## machmit (4. Januar 2015)

Danke für die fixe Info. Aber nen neuen Laufradsatz wollte ich erstmal nicht kaufen...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Januar 2015)

So habe ich es auch nicht gemeint..


----------



## zoomer (5. Januar 2015)

Nachdem heute wieder ein prima Tag zum durch tauschen der Anbauteile
aller Fahrräder war, hab ich am Fatty hinten endlich eine 180er Scheibe.

Weiss gar nicht wie ich jemals auf die Idee kam da ein kleine 160er
hin zu schrauben.

Da die SLX (am AMS) auf der Hayes Scheibe nicht bremsen wollte ist dort
jetzt eine Uralt Shimano 180er. Lag tatsächlich daran.
Quietscht (uneingefahren) zwar genau so, der Reibwert fühlt sich beim
Parkplatztest aber deutlich höher an.

Am Fatty bleiben die Billig Hayes Stroker erst mal dran. Hohe Handkräfte
aber zuverlässig.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Januar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Nachdem heute wieder ein prima Tag zum durch tauschen der Anbauteile
> aller Fahrräder war, hab ich am Fatty hinten endlich eine 180er Scheibe.
> 
> Weiss gar nicht wie ich jemals auf die Idee kam da ein kleine 160er
> ...



  Und ich plane hinten abzuspecken auf 160mm.


----------



## zoomer (5. Januar 2015)

Brauchst eine Scheibe ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Januar 2015)

Habe! Danke!


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (5. Januar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (5. Januar 2015)

huii das sieht aber sehr edel aus


----------



## criscross (5. Januar 2015)

und da jetzt noch polierte Felgen drauf....


----------



## Der_Christopher (5. Januar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Nachdem heute wieder ein prima Tag zum durch tauschen der Anbauteile
> aller Fahrräder war, hab ich am Fatty hinten endlich eine 180er Scheibe.
> 
> Weiss gar nicht wie ich jemals auf die Idee kam da ein kleine 160er
> ...


Bei mir wollte das Fatty hinten mit SLX & 160er Shimanoscheibe so garnicht bremsen, warum auch immer.
Im Schrank fand sich noch ne alte 180er Hayesscheibe, drangeschraubt und siehe da...es bremst
wunderprächtig ohne sich die Finger zu brechen dabei.^^


----------



## zoomer (5. Januar 2015)

Der_Christopher schrieb:


> Bei mir wollte das Fatty hinten mit SLX & 160er Shimanoscheibe so garnicht bremsen, warum auch immer.
> Im Schrank fand sich noch ne alte 180er Hayesscheibe, drangeschraubt und siehe da...es bremst
> wunderprächtig ohne sich die Finger zu brechen dabei.^^




Hmmh,

vielleicht hätte ich auch noch testen sollen ob die Hayes selbst
vielleicht mit fremden Scheiben auch besser bremst.
Auf die Idee kam ich noch nicht.
Vielleicht sind die Hayes Scheiben generell doof ?
Die waren ja auch so billig dass ich damals jede Menge bestellt hatte

Hätte noch eine alte 180er Magura rumfliegen


----------



## scylla (5. Januar 2015)

Cruisin´Devil schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 347941 Anhang anzeigen 347942



uii, ganz in Schwarz sieht das Fatty ja gleich aus, als hätte der Rahmen 1k€ gekostet 
Nice


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Januar 2015)

Cruisin´Devil schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 347941 Anhang anzeigen 347942



Tony,  
Lack oder Pulver? 

Mit dem Liefertermin für "meine Alternative" hattest du Recht. STORNO!!!


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (5. Januar 2015)

@scylla: richtig, so sieht das ganze wesentlich wertiger aus.
Aber die Basis ist ja nicht verkehrt.

@taunusteufel78 : Alu bekommt bei mir so gut wie immer Pulver, das taugt wenigstens.

Ja, ich erzähle generell keinen Müll.
Die Lieferzeiten sind echt übel.


----------



## scylla (5. Januar 2015)

Cruisin´Devil schrieb:


> Aber die Basis ist ja nicht verkehrt.



Auf jeden Fall, der Fatty Rahmen ist einfach gut


----------



## machmit (5. Januar 2015)

Just eine kurze Frage zum Sitzrohr --vllt hab ich die Antwort auf den ersten 100 Seiten übersehen... oder kommt noch... aber muss das jetzt mal wissen nach diesem Sitzrohr-Bruch-Foto aus dem mbtr-forum...
Ich würde in das Fatty mit L-Rahmen gerne meine minimal gefederte Thudbuster CaneCreek packen. Die hat eine solide ca. 9,5cm lange Reduzierhülse auf 27.2mm. Passt das für die Mindesteinstecktiefe des Rahmens? Hab dazu leider noch nichts entdecken können.
Danke für die Hilfe.  --Beim L-Bike ist das Sitzrohr ja schon sehr "frei" stehend über dem Hauptrahmen-Dreieck...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cruisin´Devil (6. Januar 2015)

Hier nochmal das Dickerchen in freier Wildbahn mit besseren Bildern.


----------



## machmit (6. Januar 2015)

Nachdem ich nun endlich nach Lesen bis hier alles über das Fatty weiß ;-)
hab ich nun noch eine weitere Frage zur Carbongabel.
Einige Posts dazu gab es schon, aber bitte gerne nochmal --nach längerer Fahrzeit-- zusammenfassend im Vergleich, also on-one-Standard-Stahlgabel und die on-one-Carbongabel.
Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, dann ist die Stahlgabel knallhart, ohne merkliche Flex-Dämpfung. --Das können meine Handgelenke zumindest bestätigen.
Die Carbongabel dagegen hat einen “angenehmen“ Flex nach vorn und hinten, aber nicht nach links und rechts.
Danke für eure Hilfe.
Wer noch Infos zur Salsa Beargrease-Alu-Gabel mit tapered-Schaft ergänzen kann,sehr gerne!


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Januar 2015)

Heute mal bei absoluten Fatbike-Bedingungen unterwegs gewesen


----------



## machmit (6. Januar 2015)

Und vielleicht können mir die Schrauber-Profis noch sagen, welche maximale Schnellspanner-Dicke,also der Durchmesser, in die on-one-Naben passen.
Verbaut sind ja 5mm Schnellspanner. Aber da ist ja so eine durchbohrte 6-Kant-Schraube in den Achsenden. Lassen die Naben sich vllt auf 10mm oder 12 oder 15mm “einfach“ umbauen?
Danke!


----------



## Staanemer (6. Januar 2015)

Die Sechskantschraube ist die Achse.


----------



## scylla (6. Januar 2015)

Was das wohl ergeben mag? Steckachs-Naben sehen schon mal nach feinen Dingen aus!

http://instagram.com/p/xMSt7uI-GI/?modal=true


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machmit (6. Januar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Die Sechskantschraube ist die Achse.


Aha. --Weil ich irgendwie irgendwo gelesen habe, dass die Haben auf 10mm, oder so!??, umbaubar wären... und 10mm sind ja meist auch die Ausfallenden breit. Dachte,man könnte so sehr einfach eine Nailer-Schraube zum Festziehen nutzen...


----------



## machmit (6. Januar 2015)

Na ja,werde wohl auf die Fatsno Schnellspanner warten,einbauen und hoffen,dass dann die Laufräder passend klemmen.


----------



## criscross (6. Januar 2015)

die org. Schnellspanner klemmen auch nicht schlechter....
wobei ich vorne nen hinteren Mavic Ssp vom Schmalspur Bike montiert hatte....


----------



## machmit (6. Januar 2015)

Werde wohl einfach die on-one noch nen paar Runden testen, dann aber auf die Hope wechseln. Die Kunstoffplatte über die der Hebel klemmt kann auf Dauer sicher nicht halten. --So zumindest bei anderen meiner Schnellspanner feststellen müssen.


----------



## Staanemer (6. Januar 2015)

Vorne geht´s. Hinten musst du ordentlich zuknallen. Am besten die Schraube in der mitte des Hebels und die Kunststoffplatte öfter mal ölen, dann hält das auch. Ich habe das Schaltauge später noch angeraut.


----------



## machmit (6. Januar 2015)

Ja, das aalglatte Schaltauge habe ich auch direkt geritzt und angeraut, wo ich irgendwo gelesen hatte,dass es wohl meist dort rausrutscht. --Vielleicht hilfst ja... --Dann kommen die Hopes halt nur aus Optikgründen dran


----------



## Staanemer (6. Januar 2015)

Optik? So ein Blödsinn. Natürlich aus Sicherheitsgründen...


----------



## corra (7. Januar 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> Aha. --Weil ich irgendwie irgendwo gelesen habe, dass die Haben auf 10mm, oder so!??, umbaubar wären... und 10mm sind ja meist auch die Ausfallenden breit. Dachte,man könnte so sehr einfach eine Nailer-Schraube zum Festziehen nutzen...




die achse in der nabe ist meist 10mm wenn du dir ne längerre besorgst könntest dd mit m10 schrauben klemmen , ich weiss aber nicht ob es für die naben anderre achsen gibt .
ich hatte früher im dirtbike auf schraubachse umgebaute xt naben


----------



## machmit (7. Januar 2015)

Jo, danke für den Hinweis. Werde jetzt erstmal die Hopes testen, und hoffen, das die tun, wie des öfteren gelesen.
...und das Floater-ich-verzieh-mich-gerne-und-rutsche-ins-Felgenbett-Problem löst sich dann hoffentlich mit den neuen Reifen. --Die Felge sieht ja außen und innen recht ordentlich gearbeitet aus. Das kann ich von den Floater-Flanken leider nicht behaupten ... außerdem sind's dann mit neuem Schlauch ca. 600g weniger Laufmasse :-D


----------



## scylla (7. Januar 2015)

Auch bei Hope Nabe und Spanner muss man öfter kontrollieren, auch hier kommt es bisweilen vor, dass es sich lockert und verschiebt. Zumindest passiert es nicht mehr bei jeder Abfahrt, wie mit dem On-One Krempel. Gerade beim Fatbike im Traileinsatz kommen halt doch schon ziemliche Kräfte auf die lange Achse. Selbst am normalen Hardtail hält mir der hintere Hope-Spanner nicht auf Dauer fest. In Summe ist halt eine Steckachse immer die bessere Lösung, an allen Rädern und am Fatbike besonders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (7. Januar 2015)

Das kannste getrost vergessen.

Ich, als ewiger Zweifler und Nörgler vor dem Herrn, und unverbesserlicher Rationalist und Auf-den-Grund-Geher kann ich Dir bestätigen, dass die On One Felgen nicht so schlecht sind, wie ihr Ruf und dennoch alle anderen mit Ihren negativen Aussagen Recht haben.

Alle Nippel lösen und neu zentrieren ... und Du wirst nahezu ewigen Rundlauf geniessen. Wenn Du das nicht machst, sind die Felgen bei heftiger Fahrweise bald so wellig wie das Dach eines Carports. Liegt aber nicht an den Felgen, sondern an der Einspeichung.

...und das Floater-ich-verzieh-mich-gerne-und-rutsche-ins-Felgenbett-Problem löst sich dann hoffentlich mit den neuen Reifen...nee, tut es ebbe net. Die einzige Chance das zu erreichen ist, wenn sich der Kopf langsam an den hören Druck gewöhnt. Die anderen Fallen genauso schnell nach innen. Was soll eine anders geformte oder gummierte Reifenflanke bringen, wenn der Felgensitz einfach zu schmal ist .. genau: nix. Schließlich klebt die Reifenflanke ja nicht an der Felgenflanke. Zumindest nicht von selbst.

Mal davon ab ist eine andere Felge nicht unbedingt besser. Die Floaters, Dillingers und Dillingers 5 kann ich genauso haltlos über die Rolling Darryl werfen, wie über eine On One. Nur den Mission8 nicht, der Reifen ist wohl etwas kleiner im Durchmesser. Dafür ist das, sehr sehr positiv formuliert, einer der Reifen mit dem definiertestem Einsatzgebiet für Fatbikes, den ich kenne. (Dreh das mal um, dann weisste bescheid)

Tja, und die rumeiernden Reifen bei niedrigen Luftdrücken sind auch bei allen Felgen gleich. Ab 1 bar laufen die Floater rund, je weniger Druck desto schlimmer. Einzig die Breite der Felge scheint mehr Ruhe einzubringen, also ein Floater läuft besser auf einer breiteren Felge bei gleichem Druck. Trotzdem gibt es bessere Reifen, der Dillinger läuft runder auf der On One als der Floater und das bei noch weniger Druck. Was meinst Du wie rund erst ein Dilli auf einer Clown Show läuft?

Und tubeless? Nun, da finde ich die Widersprüche hier im Forum so unheimlich interessant, dass ich sie gerne mal raussuchen und alle auf einer Seite zusammenfassen will. Aber das gibt nur Ärger, manche Leute muss man einfach glauben lassen.

Die Einen schreiben, dass der Reifen mit Schlauch schon gerne in die Felge rutscht. Andere wiederum bauen die Alustücke mit Fliessern auf tubeless um, was natürlich, nach eigener Aussage kein Problem ist, und dauerhaft hält. Irgendwie passt das Zusammen wie eine 8er Mutter auf einer 12er Schraube, oder besser ein 60x60 Kantholz.

Dabei ist es ganz einfach: wenn bei Dir der Floater bei Deinem gewünschten Druck und Deiner Fahrweise nach innen rutscht, dann passt das Material nicht zu Deiner Art es krachen zu lassen. Ende. Das ist eine Erfahrung, die Du für Dich gemacht hast, manche können das nachvollziehen, manche nicht.


----------



## criscross (7. Januar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Auch bei Hope Nabe und Spanner muss man öfter kontrollieren, auch hier kommt es bisweilen vor, dass es sich lockert und verschiebt. Zumindest passiert es nicht mehr bei jeder Abfahrt, wie mit dem On-One Krempel. Gerade beim Fatbike im Traileinsatz kommen halt doch schon ziemliche Kräfte auf die lange Achse. Selbst am normalen Hardtail hält mir der hintere Hope-Spanner nicht auf Dauer fest. In Summe ist halt eine Steckachse immer die bessere Lösung, an allen Rädern und am Fatbike besonders.


na...na...nun mach mal das ON ONE Zeug nicht sooo schlecht,
ich fahre jetzt auch schon etwas über 1 Jahr das Fatty und bei mir hat sich bis jetzt noch kein 
Schnellspanner gelöst !
vielleicht liegt das auch an den zarten Mädchen Fingern  ,
wobei ich aber auch keine Pfoten wie Schraubstöcke habe,
aber mit dem Tip hier im Forum, etwas Oel an den Spannerhebel zu machen,
läßt der Spanner mit weniger Handkraft doch noch einiges fester anziehen...

aber hast schon recht, es geht nix  über ne Steckachse !


----------



## scylla (7. Januar 2015)

Ich mach nix schlecht, sondern sag einfach meine Meinung. Bei mir hat's halt einfach nicht ansatzweise gehalten, auch wenn mein Mann den Spanner mit Gewalt angeknallt hat.
Wie gesagt, auch mit den Hope Sachen hält's bei mir nicht dauerhaft. Den Spanner am Fatty zieht sowieso schon geraume Zeit nur noch mein Mann an, und zwar so, dass ich den selber ohne Werkzeug nicht mehr lösen kann. Dabei fahr ich wie ein Mädchen 

Meine Erfahrung mit den Reifen (wieder nix schlechtmachen, sondern einfach nur meine Wahrnehmung:
- Floater auf On-One Felge hält grottig, zieht sich beim Fahren immer wieder schräg
- Floater auf Surly Felge hält nur minimal weniger grottig
- Surly Nate auf On-One Felge hält minimal weniger grottig
- Surly Nate auf Surly ML oder Surly Lou auf Surly RD geht ganz in Ordnung, zwar heikel bei der Montage, aber beim Fahren zieht der Reifen sich nicht schräg
- Vanhelga oder Bulldozer auf Surly Felge kann man zwar bei Montage draufwerfen, aber nachdem sich der Reifen ins Felgenbett gesetzt hat, braucht es auch luftlos sehr festen Daumendruck (fast schon sanfte Gewalt) um den Reifen wieder aus dem Felgenhorn zu lösen


----------



## zoomer (7. Januar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Gerade beim Fatbike im Traileinsatz kommen halt doch schon ziemliche Kräfte auf die lange Achse. Selbst am normalen Hardtail hält mir der hintere Hope-Spanner nicht auf Dauer fest.




Wenn die Achse länger ist sollten die Kräfte ja geringer sein.

Vorne hatte ich noch nie Probleme.
Und hinten ist das Schaltauge schon recht glatt und zudem werden
die Ausfallenden nach unten auch noch dünner.

Ich finde die Fattyspanner pressen schon ganz ok.
Seit dem anrauen und Carbonmontagepaste statt Fett ist bei mir
komplett Ruhe.


----------



## Bumble (7. Januar 2015)

Nen Surly Lou auf Rolling Darryl bekomme ich nach dem Luftablassen fast nicht aus dem Felgenhorn gedrückt, der Reifen sitzt einfach bombig und lässt sich deshalb auch völlig problemlos selbst mit 0,3bar fahren.

Entweder hat Surly , oder besser gesagt die netten Chinesen die den Kram klöppeln, extremste Schwankungen bei der Fertigungsgenauigkeit oder ich mach da irgendwas anders, weils bei mir so gut funktioniert 

So einige Probleme, von denen hier berichtet wird, kann ich einfach nicht nachvollziehen...


----------



## Staanemer (7. Januar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Nen Surly Lou auf Rolling Darryl bekomme ich nach dem Luftablassen fast nicht aus dem Felgenhorn gedrückt, der Reifen sitzt einfach bombig und lässt sich deshalb auch völlig problemlos selbst mit 0,3bar fahren.
> 
> Entweder hat Surly , oder besser gesagt die netten Chinesen die den Kram klöppeln, extremste Schwankungen bei der Fertigungsgenauigkeit oder ich mach da irgendwas anders, weils bei mir so gut funktioniert
> 
> So einige Probleme, von denen hier berichtet wird, kann ich einfach nicht nachvollziehen...



Das stimmt alles, aber die Erkenntnis bringt nix. Nen Dilli5 geht nur unter größter Kraft per Hand aus der RD. Diese Erkenntnis ist aber im Gelänge völlig belanglos, denn unter dem Gewicht des Fahrers und den dort wirkenden Kräften fällt er eben einfach so in die Felge.
Wie sich der Reifen in Werkstatt verhält ist doch in freier Natur völlig nebensächlich.


----------



## Bumble (7. Januar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Diese Erkenntnis ist aber im Gelänge völlig belanglos, denn unter dem Gewicht des Fahrers und den dort wirkenden Kräften fällt er eben einfach so in die Felge.
> Wie sich der Reifen in Werkstatt verhält ist doch in freier Natur völlig nebensächlich.


Auch in freier Natur möchte der Lou nicht von der Felge springen oder aus dem Horn rutschen, ich geb mir ja alle Mühe, aber er hält einfach. 
Mach ich was falsch


----------



## Staanemer (7. Januar 2015)

Nix. sorry, ich meine ja, dass die Aussagen relativ sind. Bei null bar kriegt ich den Reifen auch nur mit schmerzenden Daumen von der Felge. Sobald etwas Luft drauf ist = keine Chance den aus dem Sitz zu drücken.

Bei 0,35 auf On One Felge hab ich so viel Angst, dass ich nicht mal mehr ordentlich in die Kurve gehe, auf der RD fängt der Spass bei dem Druck erst an.

Ich gehe ausserdem davon aus, ich kann aber nicht alle Reifen testen, dass die "teuren" Reifen einfach sicherer und tauglicher sind als die "billigen". Ich hab "nur" vier verschiedene hier, aber das zeichnet sich schon ab.


----------



## machmit (7. Januar 2015)

Ah ja! Danke für die super vielen Hinweise und den Erkenntnisaustausch.
Die Erfahrungen und Vorlieben sind zum Glück verschieden. Werde wohl die JumboJim einfach mal testen, und dann berichten. Klar kommt's auch immer auf Fahrweise und Reifendruck an, aber:
__Im Vergleich zu all meinen normalen mtb-Reifen sieht die Floaterflanke schon richtig “unordentlich“ gearbeitet aus.
__Und: bei meinem ersten “FatTreff“ mit nem Fatboy in Braunlage beim Specitesttag, da waren die Reifen selbst nach der Freeride-Abfahrt im Bikepark dort noch top. Und ich hatte schon recht wenig Druck drin. Wollt ja meine Arme nicht kaputt fahren ;-)
Darum meine Hoffnung,das mit Schwalbe es zumindest mit 0.6bar vorne geht.
--Vielleicht tut auch ein größerer Reifen besser?also 4.8 statt 4.0?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (7. Januar 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> --Vielleicht tut auch ein größerer Reifen besser?also 4.8 statt 4.0?



Wenn er vernünftig passt nehm ich natürlich auch den Dickeren Schwalbe.
Gehe zur Zeit aber davon aus dass es der 4er werden soll.


----------



## machmit (7. Januar 2015)

Kurze Runde mit den Hope-Schnellspanner.. 
Reifen bleibt drin, wie auch bei den OnOnes, aber hinterher war kein zusätzlicher Abrieb festzustellen, plus die Teile sehen optisch und technisch besser aus. Passt.
Reifen sitzen übrigens noch gerade! --Hatte einfach die Enduro-tauglichen 1.4bar vom nächtlichen “setzen“ lassen drin gelassen.
Aua! Meine Hände glühen ..  Werde das Fatty wohl anders als mein Enduro fahren müssen. Allein weniger Speed reicht nicht. Aber dafür hab ich's ja auch gekauft. Schön locker und spaßig!
Aber schön zu wissen, dass es auch mit derbe Gas geht :-D 
--Vielleicht kommt ja irgendwann eine Federgabel rein.


----------



## scylla (7. Januar 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> 1.4bar



Aua, das tut ja schon beim Lesen weh


----------



## Staanemer (7. Januar 2015)

Ja, ist schon lustig zu lesen, wie es bei einem selbst früher war.

Selbst bei den erwähnten 0,6 bar brauchst Du Dir keine Gedanken über abspringende Reifen machen.

Fahr erstmal.


----------



## scylla (7. Januar 2015)

mal abgesehen davon, dass es mir scheißegal sein kann, wer was nachvollziehen kann oder eben nicht:
Ich hatte geschrieben, dass sich der Lou auf der RD beim Fahren nicht schräg zieht. Also kein Problem soweit.
Was allerdings Fakt ist, dass mein Lou beim Luft ablassen sich sofort von alleine aus dem Felgenhorn meiner Rolling Darryl Felge zieht, noch bevor die ganze Luft aus dem Schlauch draußen ist. Immer, reproduzierbar. Deswegen habe ich auch nicht die geringste Lust, den Lou tubeless auch nur zu testen. Sowohl auf dem Reifen, als auch auf der Felge steht in großen Lettern "Surly", also geh ich mal davon aus, dass es beides Surly Produkte sein sollten.



machmit schrieb:


> --Vielleicht tut auch ein größerer Reifen besser?also 4.8 statt 4.0?



Du meinst auf der On-One Felge?
Bezweifle ich. Bei mir wurd's eher schlimmer als besser. Der Lou 4.8 ließ sich auf der On-One Felge nur mit viel Überredung montieren (wollte immer abspringen beim aufpumpen), hat geeiert wie die Sau und ist dann auch beim Fahren mit wenig Luftdruck ein paar Mal nach außen runter gehüpft. Ruhe war erst nach Felgentausch.
Übrigens derselbe Lou, der bei meiner Rolling Darryl beim Luftablassen nach innen zieht. Vielleicht macht das ja auch nur mein Lou, der extra nur für mich produziert wurde, um mich zu ärgern


----------



## Staanemer (7. Januar 2015)

Nee, glaub ich nicht. Vielleicht haben die ein oder anderen Produkte ausreisser und man hat Pech, wenn man so einen abbekommt. Ganz ruhig

Aber jetzt wo Du es sagst: mit Schlauch kann das schon sein. Spielt aber trozdem doch Betriebsdruck keine Rolle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hobel007 (7. Januar 2015)

Hi,
da es gerade um Felgen & Co geht, kennt einer von euch diese Felgen (http://www.best-bike-parts.de/-Fatbike-Spezial/Kubis-Felge-Fatbike-Alu-80mm-32-Loch--6821.html) beachtet mal die Einspeichung und was davon zu halten ist. Bin im moment auf der Suche nach einer 80mm breiten Felge und dabei auf die Kubis gestoßen. Es muss doch noch andere günstige und genauso gute Alternativen zur Surly RD oder ML geben, oder nicht . Da mein Floater am VR auf der On One Felge unter 0.8 bar nicht zu halten ist und aus dem Felgenhorn rutscht, muß er gehen und eine neue Kombi her. Reifen steht schon "45north Vanhelga" .


----------



## Staanemer (7. Januar 2015)

Hmm, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach würde ich die Finger davon lassen. Aus verschiedenen Gründen, der Onkel Kubis importiert gerne billig aus China und drückt dann hier etwas den Preis nach oben. Ja klar, er will was verdienen, aber das kann jeder selbst.
Die Abstände der Speichenlöcher sind ziemlich groß, die Speichen stehen sich immer direkt gegenüber, da muss die Felge schon sehr gerade sein, sonst wird das nix mit Zentrieren, von Nachzentrieren gar nicht zu reden.
Aber das Hauptproblem, soweit ich das nach den Bildern beurteilen kann, ist der Reifensitz. Der ist weder genügend breit, noch hat er eine Nut für den Reifen. Das dürfte für den Reifen bei niedrigen Drücken zum Problem werden, tubeless wird hier gar nicht gehen.


----------



## machmit (7. Januar 2015)

Vielleicht zur Präzisierung meines Floater-Problems:
Von der Felge, also nach “oben“ raus, “neben“ die Felgenwand springt der Floater bei mir nicht. Auch nicht beim Aufwuppen mit rund 2.5bar, auch nicht beim harten Kurvenfahren oder Springen. Hierbei zieht sich der Reifen dann schief und rutscht auch vom Felgenhorn nach “unten“ in die Felge. Zumindest bei den ersten beiden Ausfahrten mit rund 0.55 vorne und 0.67 hinten. Beide Reifen feierten schön vor sich her. Fahren ging noch locker, hat vom Gefühl noch nicht mal gestört, außer auf Asphalt, aber beim Blick auf den Reifen wurde mir schwindelig. 
Wenn sich der Reifen nur ein bisschen verziehen würde wegen der Größe und dem geringen Druck, wäre mir das sogar egal. Aber das Runtersacken vom Horn in die Felge nervt und geht so auf Dauer gar nicht.
Kenn ich halt so vom Endurobike nur bei ganz billigen Reifen oder bei schiefen Aufziehen.
Darum ja die Hoffnung, dass es mit anderen Reifen besser geht.


----------



## scylla (7. Januar 2015)

Verstanden. Genau das was du beschreibst ist das "Floater-Problem", das ich auch hatte.
Bei mir hat wie gesagt erst die Kombination aus neuer Felge und neuem Reifen alle Wehwehchen zur Gänze beseitigt. Neuer Reifen macht's besser, aber nicht vollständig. Ein "Wulst" am Felgenhorn nach innen hin hilft imho am besten gegen nach innen rutschende Reifen. Und natürlich muss der Reifen selbst auch noch stramm genug sitzen, um nicht einfach widerstandslos über diesen "Wulst" drüber zu rutschen (der Floater ist z.B. nicht stramm genug).

Hier sieht man diesen "Wulst" bei der Rolling Darryl angedeutet:






Die Mulefut Felgen, oder für Großverdiener die Nexties, sollen angeblich für einen sehr strammen Reifensitz sorgen.


----------



## zoomer (7. Januar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> der Onkel Kubis importiert gerne billig aus China und drückt dann hier etwas den Preis nach oben. Ja klar, er will was verdienen, aber das kann jeder selbst.



Das find ich ok.

Eigenimport ist ja auch nicht immer so günstig und spassig.
Am Zoll rumstehen, Reklamationsrückporto etc.

Muss man sich um nix kümmern und wenn was ist ruft man Onkel Kubis
um Hilfe. Ausserdem geht das Geld nach Baden Württemberg (Soli)



Ich kenne BBP noch wegen der frühen 29er Faszination,
super dass die jetzt eine Fatbikeecke haben !


----------



## Staanemer (7. Januar 2015)

Naja, bei "Kleinteilen" wie Felgen trifft das zu. Beim Rahmen sind das schon anders aus. Für den Marktpreis hier zu Lande bekommt man zwei in China.

Da die Preise für die Chinakracher hier auf dem Markt ständig fallen (1479, 1279, 1199, 999 €) wird der Absatz wohl nicht so richtig reissend sein.

Aber ist nur so ein Gedanke.


----------



## hobel007 (7. Januar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Nachzentrieren


Das es mit dem Zentrieren bzw. Nachzentrieren ärger geben kann, hatte ich fast befürchtet. Die fehlende Nut und der schmaler Reifensitz ist mir nicht so aufgefallen ,dürften somit auch nicht viel besser als die On One Felgen funktionieren. Damit sind sie wohl aus dem Rennen.


machmit schrieb:


> Hierbei zieht sich der Reifen dann schief und rutscht auch vom Felgenhorn nach “unten“ in die Felge.


Genau das ist bei mir am Voderrad auch der Fall, mit ganz ähnlichen Drücken. Ich finde das Fahrgefühl alles andere als stabil und gut, ganz zu schweigen vom Sicherheitsgefühl , mit so einem geeier vor seiner Nase. Deshalb muss für vorne, ganz schnell was anderes her.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Januar 2015)

hobel007 schrieb:


> Hi,
> da es gerade um Felgen & Co geht, kennt einer von euch diese Felgen (http://www.best-bike-parts.de/-Fatbike-Spezial/Kubis-Felge-Fatbike-Alu-80mm-32-Loch--6821.html) beachtet mal die Einspeichung und was davon zu halten ist. Bin im moment auf der Suche nach einer 80mm breiten Felge und dabei auf die Kubis gestoßen. Es muss doch noch andere günstige und genauso gute Alternativen zur Surly RD oder ML geben, oder nicht . Da mein Floater am VR auf der On One Felge unter 0.8 bar nicht zu halten ist und aus dem Felgenhorn rutscht, muß er gehen und eine neue Kombi her. Reifen steht schon "45north Vanhelga" .




Was ist mit der Halo Tundra? @Optimizer fährt einen Satz davon und er rockt das Fatty schon ordentlich.

Wenn man hier im Forum ein wenig eingelesen und informiert ist, sich generell  mit der Materie etwas beschäftigt, sieht man erstmal wieviel "Profi-Bike-Hersteller"    》IHRE NEUENTWICKLUNG《 eigentlich nur beim Chinaböller-Kiosk bestellen. 
Beim Frankfurt Cross haben mir BERNER Crosser immer gut gefallen. Habe immer sauteure Rahmen und viel deutsches Knowhow dahinter vermutet...   Pustekuchen MEINER MEINUNG NACH!!! (Achtung, das ist meine persönlich Meinung und Vermutung!)
Mir fällt nur auf, daß Geometriedatenblätter und Bilder absolut identisch sind.

Soll aber nicht heißen, dass das Zeug nix taugt!
Eine Bekannte ist für Kubis Rennen gefahren und der Rahmen hat gehalten...   ..wie 3-Wetter-Taft! 



EDIT:
Der Floater ist echt sch%!&$÷ !!!!


----------



## zoomer (7. Januar 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Der Floater ist echt sch%!&$÷ !!!!



Gute 2 Monate noch


----------



## Der_Christopher (7. Januar 2015)

hobel007 schrieb:


> Genau das ist bei mir am Voderrad auch der Fall, mit ganz ähnlichen Drücken. Ich finde das Fahrgefühl alles andere als stabil und gut, ganz zu schweigen vom Sicherheitsgefühl , mit so einem geeier vor seiner Nase. Deshalb muss für vorne, ganz schnell was anderes her.



Mein VanHelga vorn hält mit 0,4bar ohne rumgeeier auf der OnOnefelge.
Der Floater hinten hat so ~0,6-0,7bar.
Reifen trocken montiert, ohne Montageschlonze oder oder oder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Januar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Gute 2 Monate noch


Dann?


----------



## Fabeymer (7. Januar 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Dann?



Ich denke, da wurde auf das Erscheinen von Jeho...äh Jumbo Jim angespielt.


----------



## hobel007 (7. Januar 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Was ist mit der Halo Tundra? @Optimizer fährt einen Satz davon und er rockt das Fatty schon ordentlich.


Die habe ich mir auch schon mal angeschaut, find ich auch ganz gut, okay etwas schwerer als die Surly RD, aber was soll die Erbsenzählerei bei einem Fatty . Leider weiß ich nicht so ganz, wo man Sie herbekommt, geht auch Tubless damit?


----------



## Staanemer (7. Januar 2015)

Oder die Mulefut, soll in Frankreich lieferbar sein.






Und hat auch eine Nut.

http://www.justridingalong.com/medi...33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/m/u/mule_fut_055.jpg

Tundra und Mulfut sind beide gesteckt, nicht geschweisst. Haben beide Löcher in der Nut und benötigen aus beiden Gründen für Tubeless ein Tape bis in die Nut hinein (Ist aber kein Nachteil, nur ein Hinweis).


----------



## machmit (7. Januar 2015)

Der_Christopher schrieb:


> Mein VanHelga vorn hält mit 0,4bar ohne rumgeeier auf der OnOnefelge.
> Der Floater hinten hat so ~0,6-0,7bar.
> Reifen trocken montiert, ohne Montageschlonze oder oder oder.


Dann werde ich den JumboJim --kommt der echt erst in 2 Monaten??-- auch mal komplett trocken montieren. Und hoffe, der wippt auch bei 2 bis 2.5bar von selbst ordentlich in die Felge.
--der Vanhelga sieht ja Profil top aus, und wenn der echt auch mit 0.4 noch hält... ist mir aber dann doch viel zu teuer... aber wer weiß...


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (8. Januar 2015)

Also, wo es die Tundra gibt, weiß ich


----------



## Der_Christopher (8. Januar 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> Dann werde ich den JumboJim --kommt der echt erst in 2 Monaten??-- auch mal komplett trocken montieren. Und hoffe, der wippt auch bei 2 bis 2.5bar von selbst ordentlich in die Felge.
> --der Vanhelga sieht ja Profil top aus, und wenn der echt auch mit 0.4 noch hält... ist mir aber dann doch viel zu teuer... aber wer weiß...



Bis die Reifen richtig gesessen haben war das Manometer zwischen 2,5 & 3 bar, da war mir zugegeben schon bissl mulmig dabei.^^
Zur Not hätt ich den Reifen mit Leitungswasser nass gemacht, Versuch macht kluch.
Ganz zu anfang mit etwas Montagepaste dran sind die Floaters bei ~0,8bar schon wieder vom Felgenhorn runtergefluppt...


----------



## Optimizer (8. Januar 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Was ist mit der Halo Tundra? @Optimizer fährt einen Satz davon und er rockt das Fatty schon ordentlich.


 
Ich bin mit den Felgen zufrieden, kann nix negatives berichten. In den Staaten soll es jemand geben, der sogar den Floater auf der Felge tubeless bekommen hat. Ich habs noch nicht probiert, da ich bei "milchfrei" bleiben werde.


----------



## scylla (8. Januar 2015)

das Schwalbe Montage-Fluid soll sich ja angeblich vollständig wieder verflüchtigen.
Bei mir rutschen eigentlich alle Reifen trocken bei unter 2 Bar in jede Felge rein, egal ob On-One oder Surly. Wenn's nicht klappt, lass ich lieber nochmal etwas Luft ab, und versuche den Reifen besser auszurichten oder ein wenig zu kneten. Einen Fatbike-Reifen über 2 Bar zu jagen ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu heiß , der fühlt sich ja bei 1 Bar schon knallhart an.
Die Crux ist eigentlich nicht das Reifen setzen lassen beim Aufpumpen im Keller, sondern ob's dann auch auf dem Trail beim Fahren mit Betriebsdruck drin bleibt. Wie Staanemer schon sagte: auch wenn's im Keller schön flutscht muss das auf dem Trail nix heißen.

Momentan hab ich noch keine Idee was die perfekte Fatbike-Felge sein könnte.
Gesteckt will ich nicht haben, weil's dann auch perfekt und ohne jegliche Kniffe tubelesstauglich sein soll. Die Surly-Felgen sind eigentlich fast schon ein wenig schwer, und die RD ist halt "nur" einwandig (man bekommt zwar keine "kleinräumigen" Dellen in das doch recht massive Felgenhorn, aber staucht im Zweifelsfall den ganzen Felgenkasten -> merkt man dann beim Einspeichen massiv und bekommt man auch nicht mehr rauszentriert). Die Specialized Felgen sind schön leicht für 90mm, aber fast schon ein wenig breit (ich hätte gerne 80mm) und tubeless klappt wohl nicht bei allen. Die Nexties sind momentan mit das interessanteste auf dem Markt, aber mir ein wenig zu teuer dafür, dass eine Felge eigentlich ein Verschleißteil ist, und es noch keine echten Langzeiterfahrungen damit gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Januar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Momentan hab ich noch keine Idee was die perfekte Fatbike-Felge sein könnte.
> Gesteckt will ich nicht haben, weil's dann auch perfekt und ohne jegliche Kniffe tubelesstauglich sein soll. Die Surly-Felgen sind eigentlich fast schon ein wenig schwer, und die *RD ist halt "nur" einwandig* (man bekommt zwar keine "kleinräumigen" Dellen in das doch recht massive Felgenhorn, aber staucht im Zweifelsfall den ganzen Felgenkasten -> merkt man dann beim Einspeichen massiv und bekommt man auch nicht mehr rauszentriert). Die Specialized Felgen sind schön leicht für 90mm, aber fast schon ein wenig breit (ich hätte *gerne 80mm*) und tubeless klappt wohl nicht bei allen. Die *Nexties sind momentan mit das interessanteste auf dem Markt, aber mir ein wenig zu teuer* dafür, dass eine Felge eigentlich ein Verschleißteil ist, und es noch keine echten Langzeiterfahrungen damit gibt.



Da kommen für dich vielleicht am ehesten die Carbonfelgen infrage, die auch madone an seinem Neuaufbau hat.
Doppelwandig, unter anderem auch in 80mm Breite zu bekommen, leicht tubeless zu bekommen, recht bezahlbar.


----------



## scylla (8. Januar 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Da kommen für dich vielleicht am ehesten die Carbonfelgen infrage, die auch madone an seinem Neuaufbau hat.
> Doppelwandig, unter anderem auch in 80mm Breite zu bekommen, leicht tubeless zu bekommen, recht bezahlbar.



Das (gedankliche) Problem, das ich momentan mit den ganzen China-Carbonfelgen habe: keiner hat wirkliche Langzeiterfahrungen im Traileinsatz, und keiner weiß, wie es um die Fertigungsqualität bzw. die Serienstreuung aussieht. Ich bin der Meinung, dass Carbon ein tolles Material ist, aber dass es bei Carbon umso mehr auf die Qualität ankommt. Ein Aluprofil durch eine Presse zu jagen traue ich mehr oder weniger jedem zu, da kann man heutzutage glaub nicht so viel falsch machen. Eine auch bei härterem Einsatz dauerhaltbare Carbonfelge zu produzieren, halte ich für wesentlich heikler, und hier möchte ich eben nicht "irgendein" Produkt aus "irgendeiner" chinesischen Fabrik, das von "irgendwem" gelabelt wurde. Es mag ja sein, dass einige der Sachen qualitativ ganz toll sind, aber ich weiß es halt nicht. 

Tubeless und bezahlbar ist das eine. Sicher ist das andere. Wenn die Nexties sich wirklich auf Dauer im Traileinsatz als haltbar erweisen, dann bin ich auch bereit, die zu bezahlen. Nur momentan eben noch nicht. Beta-Tester zu sein, lasse ich mir bei solchen Sachen wie Schaltung und co noch gefallen, aber bei Laufrädern hört der Spaß auf. Wenn das schief geht, ist das eben im schlimmsten Fall nicht nur eine abgebrochene Tour oder eine Wanderung zurück nach Hause, sondern eine hübsche Landung auf der Fresse. Es ist ungefähr dasselbe bei Lenkern: da gibt's mittlerweile unglaublich viel billiges Zeugs auf dem Markt, aber trotzdem kommen mir nur überteuerte Syntace Carbonlenker in die Griffel... da weiß ich einfach, dass es funktioniert und auch nach einem Sturz noch hält, und habe entsprechend Vertrauen darin. Im Vergleich zu einer China-Carbonfelge ist so ein Syntace-Lenker halt tausendmal getestet worden, auch über lange Zeit. Und zwar nicht nur laut Angaben vom Hersteller, sondern von diversen Testlaboren und vielen Nutzern.

Fatbiker scheinen dahingehend wohl etwas unerschrockener zu sein. Bei normalen Schmalspur-Rädern ist die Skepsis in Carbon-Teile oftmals grenzenlos, nicht nur aber vor allem auch bei Felgen und Rahmen. Da wird ganz genau hingeschaut, von wem es kommt und was es taugt. Oftmals halte ich die Skepsis hier sogar für überzogen.
Bei den Fatbikes hingegen stellen sich mir des öfteren die Haare auf, wenn ich sehe, was für Sachen da auf den Markt geschmissen werden. Keiner weiß, woher es kommt, was es taugt, wofür es ausgelegt ist, oder ob es überhaupt jemals getestet wurde. Aber gekauft wird das Zeug trotzdem munter, Hauptsache leicht und günstig. Bis einer heult.

Nenn mich einen Schisser oder Zweifler, aber ist halt meine Meinung, und wenn das Vertrauen nicht da ist, lässt sich das auch nicht ändern.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Januar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Das (gedankliche) Problem, das ich momentan mit den ganzen China-Carbonfelgen habe: keiner hat wirkliche Langzeiterfahrungen im Traileinsatz, und keiner weiß, wie es um die Fertigungsqualität bzw. die Serienstreuung aussieht. Ich bin der Meinung, dass Carbon ein tolles Material ist, aber dass es bei Carbon umso mehr auf die Qualität ankommt. Ein Aluprofil durch eine Presse zu jagen traue ich mehr oder weniger jedem zu, da kann man heutzutage glaub nicht so viel falsch machen. Eine auch bei härterem Einsatz dauerhaltbare Carbonfelge zu produzieren, halte ich für wesentlich heikler, und hier möchte ich eben nicht "irgendein" Produkt aus "irgendeiner" chinesischen Fabrik, das von "irgendwem" gelabelt wurde. Es mag ja sein, dass einige der Sachen qualitativ ganz toll sind, aber ich weiß es halt nicht.
> 
> Tubeless und bezahlbar ist das eine. Sicher ist das andere. Wenn die Nexties sich wirklich auf Dauer im Traileinsatz als haltbar erweisen, dann bin ich auch bereit, die zu bezahlen. Nur momentan eben noch nicht. Beta-Tester zu sein, lasse ich mir bei solchen Sachen wie Schaltung und co noch gefallen, aber bei Laufrädern hört der Spaß auf. Wenn das schief geht, ist das eben im schlimmsten Fall nicht nur eine abgebrochene Tour oder eine Wanderung zurück nach Hause, sondern eine hübsche Landung auf der Fresse. Es ist ungefähr dasselbe bei Lenkern: da gibt's mittlerweile unglaublich viel billiges Zeugs auf dem Markt, aber trotzdem kommen mir nur überteuerte Syntace Carbonlenker in die Griffel... da weiß ich einfach, dass es funktioniert und auch nach einem Sturz noch hält, und habe entsprechend Vertrauen darin. Im Vergleich zu einer China-Carbonfelge ist so ein Syntace-Lenker halt tausendmal getestet worden, auch über lange Zeit. Und zwar nicht nur laut Angaben vom Hersteller, sondern von diversen Testlaboren und vielen Nutzern.
> 
> ...



Verstehe dich da sehr gut, was das Thema "Carbonfelge" angeht.

Bringt alles nix! ---> Lotto spielen und GEWINNEN  ---->  Dann fertigen uns auch die Jungs von AX, MCFK und ENVE "unsere" Fatbikefelgen.


----------



## F7 Uli (8. Januar 2015)

Meine


----------



## F7 Uli (8. Januar 2015)

Meine sind gerade gelandet und ich versuche es Mal ))))


----------



## scylla (8. Januar 2015)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Meine sind gerade gelandet und ich versuche es Mal ))))



viel Spaß damit, und... fleißig berichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (8. Januar 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> In den Staaten soll es jemand geben, der sogar den Floater auf der Felge tubeless bekommen hat. Ich habs noch nicht probiert, da ich bei "milchfrei" bleiben werde.



Ich denke nicht dass der Floater das grösste Problem ist, sondern die Felge
bzw. deren Reifensitz.


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (8. Januar 2015)

Es liegt in 90% der Fälle an der Felge!
Die Reifen bzw die Wulst drückt sich schon. Und in der Regel wirds auch dicht (bei Tubeless)!
Aber oft ist das Felgenhorn so schlecht gearbeitet, dass es dann zu besagten Problemen kommt.
Deshalb fertigen die großen Carbonhersteller auch schon viele Felgen "hookless", sodass der Reifen da press anliegt.


----------



## zoomer (8. Januar 2015)

Wobei das Hookless Design eher eine Fertigungserleichterung
als ein brauchbares Feature darstellt.

Aber die Floater sind schon etwas schlampiger hergestellt als
man von deutschen 29er Reifen gewohnt ist.
Da bei mir manchmal das Gewebe an der Karkasse rausschaut
kann ich mir schon vorstellen dass es da mindestens so raus
suppt wie an einem alten Conti Race Sport.


----------



## machmit (8. Januar 2015)

Jo,die beiden Floater, die ich habe sind auch richtig “unordentlich“. Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass dann der Reifen auch viel leichter aus dem Sitz rutscht.
Die Halo Tundra Felge wäre vllt noch drin. Finde allerdings mit Google nur ein Angebot bei singlespeed.nl für knapp 75e.
War hier nicht von rund 50e mal zu lesen? Wo gibt's die Felge noch?
Aber erstmal muss das Bike jetzt out-of-the-box tun.
Kein Geld mehr und selbst rum-speichen kann ich auch net. War bis jetzt auch kaum nötig. für 20e vom Fachmann stell ich mich da nicht hin und übe... mal fragen,ob die auch fat machen...
Bei mir sind Felgen nämlich bis jetzt kein Verschleißartikel. Hoffe, das ändert sich mit fat nicht ;-)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Januar 2015)

Irgendwie hatten wir das Thema doch schon zig mal.

Ich war 4000km mit den Floatern unterwegs, immer mit dem oben geschilderten Problem. 
Seit dem Tag der Nates ist das Problem NIE mehr aufgetreten. 

@Cruisin´Devil 

Du bist doch vorher nur RDs gefahren?
Hattest du mal Floater oder OnOne Rims??


----------



## machmit (8. Januar 2015)

Ok, danke! Dann bin ich guter Hoffnung, dass auch die Schwalbe tun. Sonst zur Not die teuren Nates.
Die 120er faltreifen,oder? Gibt ja noch andere Nates, wie ich beim googeln gerade sehe.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Januar 2015)

Wüsste auch nicht was an der OnOne Felgenflanke schlecht sein soll, wenn Sie denn unbeschädigt und gerade steht.
Problem könnte dann höchstens sein, daß der Reifen durch den Überdruck abspringt, aber nicht nach innen rutscht. WENN Sie beschädigt wäre. WENN!


----------



## Bumble (8. Januar 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> Gibt ja noch andere Nates, wie ich beim googeln gerade sehe.


´
Das ist die schwere 27tpi Drahtversion mit knapp 1700gr.
Die funzen einwandfrei auf der OnOne Felge, haben aber halt bissl was auf den Rippen


----------



## dorfmann (8. Januar 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich war 4000km mit den Floatern unterwegs...



Eins muß man dem Floater aber lassen, Preis-Leistungsmäßig steht der ganz oben


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (8. Januar 2015)

Preis-Leistung hin oder her....gehe musses!
@taunusteufel78

Ich habe genug der Dinger gesehen, wenn manch einer vor mir stand und traurig war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hobel007 (8. Januar 2015)

Cruisin´Devil schrieb:


> Also, wo es die Tundra gibt, weiß ich


Und Du läßt uns bestimmt, an deinem Wissen teilhaben, oder nicht ?!


----------



## zoomer (8. Januar 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wüsste auch nicht was an der OnOne Felgenflanke schlecht sein soll, wenn Sie denn unbeschädigt und gerade steht.
> Problem könnte dann höchstens sein, daß der Reifen durch den Überdruck abspringt, aber nicht nach innen rutscht. WENN Sie beschädigt wäre. WENN!



Ihnen fehlt halt leider einfach der Graben für den Reifensitz den heutzutage
der Grossteil aller verkäuflichen z.B. 29er Felgen hat. Damit der Reifenwulst
da bleibt wo er hingehört. Dies hätte auch keinerlei Nachteile für
Schlauchfahrer.
Dann wären die unholy On One Felgen super Tublessfelgen.

Mag ja sein dass es glücklichere Reifenkombinationen gibt die nicht schon
beim scharf anschauen wieder zurück fluppen wie die Floater.
Aber die Bauweise der Felgenränder hat konstruktiv definitiv keine
Ambitionen den Reifenwulst zu stabilisieren.


----------



## Bumble (8. Januar 2015)

hobel007 schrieb:


> Und Du läßt uns bestimmt, an deinem Wissen teilhaben, oder nicht ?!


Du hast wohl seinen Smilie übersehen 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tundra


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Januar 2015)

Ja, @zoomer , da hast du schon recht.
Aber andere Reifen funktionieren ja damit.
Eigentlich auch egal...   

Endlich Feierabend!  
VG


----------



## hobel007 (8. Januar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Du hast wohl seinen Smilie übersehen


Nee habe ich nicht, aber dumm fragen kost ja nix,  vielen Dank für den Hinweis .


----------



## zoomer (8. Januar 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Eigentlich auch egal...
> 
> Endlich Feierabend!
> VG



ICHREGMICHDOCHGARNICHTAUF !

darüber dass der überwiegende Teil der Fatbikefelgen heute immer noch so verkauft wird


----------



## Staanemer (8. Januar 2015)

Hey, darf ich´s auch noch mal sagen?


----------



## machmit (8. Januar 2015)

Oh ha! Man kanns einfach nicht lassen: schneller macht einfach mehr Spaß :-D
Nächstes Weihnachten muss dann wohl über eine Bluto nachgedacht werden...
Just für 400e gesehen, da geht hoffentlich noch was nach unten.
Mit Feder vorne gehen dann ja auch etwas höhere Drücke


----------



## scylla (8. Januar 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> Mit Feder vorne gehen dann ja auch etwas höhere Drücke



neiiiiiiiin 

Gescheite Reifen und Felgen anschaffen, mit normal wenig Luftdruck fahren, Sparkonto für ne Bluto anlegen. Sorum wird ein Schuh draus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machmit (8. Januar 2015)

Ja, war auch mehr Fantasie!
...erstmal weiterfahren, dann schauen, was das (meist leere) Sparkonto sagt...


----------



## scylla (9. Januar 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> Ja, war auch mehr Fantasie!
> ...erstmal weiterfahren, dann schauen, was das (meist leere) Sparkonto sagt...



Wenn man's richtig drauf anlegt und es lang genug macht, kann man auch mit ner Starrgabel schnell werden, ohne dass es weh tut in den Händen. Hab ich eine komplette Saison lang geübt, und irgendwie macht's Laune. Du musst letztendlich nur komplett anders fahren als aufm gefederten Rad, und mehr mit dem Flummi-Effekt der Reifen arbeiten. Funktioniert aber nur, wenn du ne Zeit lang ausschließlich Fatty fährst und nicht zwischendurch mal Federgabel-Fahrrad. Ging zumindest mir so, beim "Umstieg" gab's immer ne Resonanzkatastrophe aus Fahrrad und Fahrer.
Zugegeben, ne zweite Saison hatte ich aber auch keine Lust mehr auf Starrgabel, das ist schon irgendwie speziell (zumindest wenn man nicht nur chillig fahren will).

Aber was auch immer du tust: am Fatbike ist immer der Luftdruck entscheidend! 1 Bar in den Reifen ist KEINE Lösung, mit Federgabel genauso wenig wie ohne. Wenn's dich beim Fahren aufm Trail nicht stört, lass die Floater halt bei 0,5 Bar munter vor sich hin eiern. Zumindest springen sie nicht nach außen ab, also isses mehr ein optisches als ein sicherheitsrelevantes Problem.
Ich glaub, fast jeder Fatty Besitzer hier im On-One Thread hat schon über Floater Reifen geflucht und Floater Reifen überlebt (oder ist immer noch dabei, sie zu überleben). Letztendlich fährt man den Kram halt erst mal tot und überlegt sich solange ne neue Lösung. Ich hab meine Floater am Ende beide am Heck runtergeschruppt und übergangsweise nur vorne einen anderen Reifen drauf gemacht. Könntest du ja auch so machen? Dann bist du auch vorne das Selfsteering los, und must erst mal nur einen neuen Reifen kaufen. Den Nate 27TPI kannst du imho schon nehmen, die 1700g stimmen zwar, aber bringen keinen um (außer die Waage). Und wenn du damit am Vorderrad fertig bist, kannst du ihn ans Heck verfrachten und hast quasi ne DH-Karkasse. Ich fand die 27TPI Karkasse jedenfalls deutlich durchschlagsresistenter als die 120TPI Karkasse.


----------



## machmit (9. Januar 2015)

Danke fürs Mut machen und den Reifentipp nochmals.
Werd's wohl auch so angehen mit Reifen,erstmal vorn. Nur Mist dass der 120tpi nicht besser taugt, wegen Gewicht... Aber so ist es dann günstiger.
Und wie gesagt, erstmal wird getestet mit 0.6bar vorn und das on-one-kram weitergefahren.
Jetzt aber los. Regnet just mal nicht. Sturm stört nicht hab ja genug fättes Gewicht dabei ;-)


----------



## whiskas54 (9. Januar 2015)

Es wurde schon etliche male durchgekaut aber jetzt brauch ich mal ein paar Tipps. Meine On One Mäntel lassen sich einfach nicht anständig aufziehen. Spülmittel, zwei Bar Druck und setzten lassen helfen einfach nichts. Vielleicht kennt ihr ja noch ein paar Tricks um die Dinger richtig aufzuziehen? 

Vielen Dank und grüße


----------



## scylla (9. Januar 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> Nur Mist dass der 120tpi nicht besser taugt, wegen Gewicht... Aber so ist es dann günstiger.



Nene, das hab ich nicht gesagt 
Der 120TPI hat andere Vorzüge. Mal abgesehen von deutlich weniger Gewicht, ist der viel "anschmiegsamer" an den Untergrund. Dagegen fühlt sich der 27TPI schon etwas hölzern an. Aber von den Floatern weg wirst du's gar nicht merken, die sind ja auch eher hölzern, obwohl die glaub auch mit recht hoher TPI Zahl angegeben werden.


----------



## criscross (9. Januar 2015)

whiskas54 schrieb:


> Es wurde schon etliche male durchgekaut aber jetzt brauch ich mal ein paar Tipps. Meine On One Mäntel lassen sich einfach nicht anständig aufziehen. Spülmittel, zwei Bar Druck und setzten lassen helfen einfach nichts. Vielleicht kennt ihr ja noch ein paar Tricks um die Dinger richtig aufzuziehen?
> 
> Vielen Dank und grüße


am besten im liegen montieren...zB. auf einen Eimer legen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaHaHnE (9. Januar 2015)

Ich habe mir mal so nen Topf voll Reifenmontierpaste gekauft. Eigentlich nur für meine Enduro, wenn ich dort die Reifen wechsel. Dann habe ich diese weisse Paste mal auf Fahrradreifen probiert und das funktioniert echt gut. Verflüchtigt sich auch ordentlich. Top Zeug. Ja, un liegent montieren hilft bei den Floatern wirklich.


----------



## machmit (9. Januar 2015)

Schlammschlacht beendet 
Nach meinem Genörgel über die Reifen, jetzt mal ein fättes Loblied:
Das Fatty hat für mich ne perfekte Trail-Geo. Spaßig und wendig aufm trail, easy zum Anziehen an Wellen u Co und locker wendig sicher in der Luft! Ich bin begeistert :-D
...und darum muss auf Dauer auch sicher ne Federung her!
Rideon,ride fät!

Ps: vorne .64 tut. hinten .78 reicht leider nicht, aber Reifen nur minimal schief. Tut also auch. Next time wird dann .62v .74h probiert. Stufen oder Bordsteine schräg hoch sollte man aber wohl lieber nur mit 1.2 bis 1.4 riskieren. Drückt sonst direkt in die Felge...


----------



## zoomer (9. Januar 2015)

whiskas54 schrieb:


> Es wurde schon etliche male durchgekaut aber jetzt brauch ich mal ein paar Tipps. Meine On One Mäntel lassen sich einfach nicht anständig aufziehen. Spülmittel, zwei Bar Druck und setzten lassen helfen einfach nichts. Vielleicht kennt ihr ja noch ein paar Tricks um die Dinger richtig aufzuziehen?
> 
> Vielen Dank und grüße



Ich würde vorsichtig den Druck erhöhen.
Solange der Wulst nicht auf das Bett geht geht er auch nicht über den Felgenrand hinaus.
Bei mir gehen die Floater auch trocken bei 2 Bar hoch, ohne grosse akustische Rückmeldung

Aber 2 Bar heisst bei meiner Pumpe z.B. 2,2 Bar auf dem Manometer.

Danach an der Rille am Reifen checken ob er wirklich rund rum richtig sitzt.


----------



## Staanemer (9. Januar 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> Schlammschlacht beendet
> Nach meinem Genörgel über die Reifen, jetzt mal ein fättes Loblied:
> Das Fatty hat für mich ne perfekte Trail-Geo. Spaßig und wendig aufm trail, easy zum Anziehen an Wellen u Co und locker wendig sicher in der Luft! Ich bin begeistert :-D
> ...und darum muss auf Dauer auch sicher ne Federung her!
> ...



Ich weiss, jeder muss Deine Erfahrung selbst machen. Trotzdem würde ich noch mal, so wie viele andere, den Tipp geben, die Änderungen am Fatty Stück für Stück vorzunehmen.

Das original Fatty ist für den Einstieg ziemlich gut. Wenn es einem gefällt, kann man über seine Erfahrung eine ganze Menge optimieren.

Generell benutze ich das Fatbike als optimales Winterrad, wobei zur Zeit ein Windrad besser wäre, und im Sommer als Trainingsgerät, weil es eben keine Federung hat und die Muskulatur und die Fahrweise sich da völlig anders entwickelt. Dabei fahre ich die selben Enduro-Strecken mit dem Fatty, wie mit dem Fully. Wenn ich nach einer Fatty Tour ohne Federung auf das Enduro steige, fahre ich ganz anders, mutiger, besser, eine andere Linie.

Dann einfach mal andere Reifen probieren. Das macht im Fahrverhalten unheimlich viel aus. Allein die Dämpfung betreffend. Mit Hüsker Dü, Dillinger 4 oder 5 hat man eine völlig andere Dämpfung, einen völlig anderen Druck. Für mein Empfinden schon fluffig. Die Billig-Pneus kannste überspringen.

Dann gerne mal die Felgen breiter machen, aber vorher informieren, was maximal passt.
Gewicht abbauen und wundere Dich, wie das Ding vorwärts geht.

Erst, wenn Du auf Deinen Strecken Deine Grenzen der Fahrbarkeit erreicht hast, musst Du über eine Federgabel nachdenken.


----------



## machmit (9. Januar 2015)

Ok,dann habe ich jetzt doch noch -mal wieder- ne Frage zu diesen leidigen Reifen. --Weil die so teuer sind, würde ich da nämlich ungern Trial-and-error mäßig vorgehen.
Generell sollten ja Drahtreifen zumindest auf der on-one-Felge besser sitzen. --so zumindest bei meinen frühren DH-Reifen...
Und die Vanhelga 60tpi und der hüsker dü 27tpi sind ja Drahtreifen. 
Weil die ganze 300g leichter als die Draht-Nates sein sollen, würde ich die trotz Aufpreis vorziehen.
Passt das soweit? --Oder doch besser die Labber-Faltreifen. ZIEL: Sollen ja gut sitzen.. 
Aber: bei 45nrth find ich nur was mit “super Reifen für Schnee“.
Sollten dann in Wald und Matsch doch auch gut tun, oder?
Danke fürs helfen. Und nen Link zum günstig kaufen wäre klasse. --Find auf die Schnelle nur r2-bike.de

Ja,wollt damit auch meine gewöhnlichen Enduro-Trails fahren... Aber Umstieg von Fat auf enduro ist krass. Heute kurzE Minirunde noch angehängt,war je eh voll Matsch. Wäre fast vom Bike geflogEN bei Sprung und Lenken und Bunnyhop... Und die Federung füllt sich an wie Pudding...


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. Januar 2015)

Würde statt dem teuren Vanhelga den günstigeren Hodag nehmen.
An dem Problem des schlechten Reifensitzes wird das aber generell nicht viel ändern - es sind einfach die Felgen.


----------



## Bumble (9. Januar 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> zumindest bei meinen frühren DH-Reifen...
> Und die Vanhelga 60tpi und der hüsker dü 27tpi sind ja Drahtreifen.
> Weil die ganze 300g leichter als die Draht-Nates sein sollen, würde ich die trotz Aufpreis vorziehen.
> Passt das soweit? --



Nöö, stimmt net, 27tpi Hüsker wiegt auch knapp 1700gr, der Snowshoe ist z.b. deutlich leichter.

Aber schreib mir doch mal ne PN, ich hab noch sowohl nen Hüsker, als auch nen Snowshoe sehr günstig abzugeben, gut eingeritten, optisch mitgenommen aber mit gutem Profil und für dich zum rantasten erstmal völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Bumble (9. Januar 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> Und die Federung füllt sich an wie Pudding...



Das war bei mir letzten Endes dann auch der Grund warum ich komplett auf Fatbike umgestiegen bin und alles andere vertickert habe...


----------



## Staanemer (9. Januar 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> Ok,dann habe ich jetzt doch noch -mal wieder- ne Frage zu diesen leidigen Reifen. --Weil die so teuer sind, würde ich da nämlich ungern Trial-and-error mäßig vorgehen.
> Generell sollten ja Drahtreifen zumindest auf der on-one-Felge besser sitzen. --so zumindest bei meinen frühren DH-Reifen...
> Und die Vanhelga 60tpi und der hüsker dü 27tpi sind ja Drahtreifen.
> Weil die ganze 300g leichter als die Draht-Nates sein sollen, würde ich die trotz Aufpreis vorziehen.
> ...



Du willst jetzt nicht wirklich am Reifen sparen und später die Felgen aufrüsten, um dann bessere Reifen zu kaufen?
Vergiss es, dass ist total ineffektiv. Erfahrungsgemäß fliegen die Fatty-Felgen sowieso früher oder später raus.

Du fängst doch erst an, oder? Woher sollen wir dann wissen, wie Du fährst? Du wirst Dich schon mal durch den Reifen-Thread fressen müssen, wie alle anderen "Reifenjäger" auch. Da kann Dir keiner helfen, ausserdem steht da schon FAT viel drin.
Ist wie beim MTB auch, wenn Du was für Schnee willst, dann was mit groben Stollen, den universal Reifen gibt es bei Fatbikes auch nicht.

Wir können es gerne für Dich das hundertste mal wiederholen: optimal wird es erst, wenn Reifen und Felgen aussortierst. Egal wie oft noch, es ändert nichts.

Fahr halt erst mal, bis Du Dich umgestellt hast und die Grenzen von Reifen und Felgen "erfahren" hast, kannst Du zwischenzeitlich mitlesen und Dich dann entscheiden.


----------



## Streichholzman (9. Januar 2015)

Moin,
wurde zwar schon alles von allen gesagt, aber eben noch nicht von mir:

bin von Spüli auf das SCHWALBE Easy Fit Montagefluid umgestiegen und habe mit ca. 2,5bar die Reifen sauber auf die Felge bekommen. 
Habe gelernt das auch der Schlauch was ausmacht und bin mit dem ContiFR sehr zufrieden. 
Fahre zZ VeeRubber Bulldozer in 4.7 120TPI ca. 1300g und kann diese nur empfehlen. Allerdings fahre ich hauptsachlich auf Sand und nicht steinigen Terrain.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (9. Januar 2015)

Streichholzman schrieb:


> Moin,
> wurde zwar schon alles von allen gesagt, aber eben noch nicht von mir:
> 
> bin von Spüli auf das SCHWALBE Easy Fit Montagefluid umgestiegen und habe mit ca. 2,5bar die Reifen sauber auf die Felge bekommen.
> ...



hiho streichi! auf welcher felge fährst du den bulldozer? könntest du ev. mal die breite und die höhe messen pls?
lg, hamsti


----------



## scylla (9. Januar 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> Ja,wollt damit auch meine gewöhnlichen Enduro-Trails fahren... Aber Umstieg von Fat auf enduro ist krass. Heute kurzE Minirunde noch angehängt,war je eh voll Matsch. Wäre fast vom Bike geflogEN bei Sprung und Lenken und Bunnyhop... Und die Federung füllt sich an wie Pudding...



Genau das meinte ich mit "Resonanzkatastrophe aus Fahrrad und Fahrer" 
Solange du Starrgabel fährst, vielleicht erst mal ne Zeit lang nicht zu häufig zwischen den Fahrrädern wechseln. Ich hab das nie hingekriegt, und bin deswegen im Winter ausschließlich Fatbike gefahren und gar nix anderes zwischendrin. Mit einer Fat-Federgabel wird das besser, da ist Wechseln dann kein Problem mehr.

An deiner Stelle würde ich aber erst mal eine Zeit lang die Starrgabel fahren, und nicht zu schnell auf Federung wechseln. Erst mal die Reifen und Felgen optimieren, wie Staanemer auch sagt. Starr fahren außerdem eine Erfahrung, die man mal gemacht haben muss. Ich bin froh, dass ich's gemacht habe, würde ich nicht missen wollen, auch wenn ich jetzt Federgabel fahre. Die Starrgabel samt passendem Vorderrad liegt aber immer noch im Keller bereit, vielleicht wird die ja irgendwann wieder eingebaut 

Der Vanhelga ist übrigens nicht nur gut im Schnee. Gerade auf Trails ist der top. Würde sagen, der beste Vorderreifen, den ich bisher am Fatbike hatte.



Staanemer schrieb:


> Du willst jetzt nicht wirklich am Reifen sparen und später die Felgen aufrüsten, um dann bessere Reifen zu kaufen?
> Vergiss es, dass ist total ineffektiv. Erfahrungsgemäß fliegen die Fatty-Felgen sowieso früher oder später raus.



jeder muss seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen. Ist ja auch gut so.
Wie gesagt finde ich beim Nate z.B. die "Billigversion" auch gar nicht mal so total unbrauchbar. Ist halt schwer und nicht so flexibel, aber dafür taugt's als durchschlagsresistenter Hinterreifen dann immer noch, wenn irgendwann aufgerüstet wird.
Wenn das Budget schmal ist und nicht für alles auf einmal reicht, würde ich auch erst mal so anfangen: erst mal ein Reifen für vorne, dann vielleicht mal wenigstens für vorne eine neue Felge, danach ne hintere Felge, und so weiter. Letztendlich hab ich's auch so gemacht, nicht aus Budgetgründen, sondern weil ich's nicht eingesehen habe alles sofort zu tauschen.


----------



## machmit (9. Januar 2015)

Danke für den Hinweis auf den Reifen-Thread. --Hatte ich so leider nicht gewusst und speziell nach gesucht und insbesondere wollte ich ja gerade Infos zum Fatty,also dem komplett-bike und dazu Verbesserungstipps. Darum hier in diesem Thread ja auch meine Fragen. 

Felgen wollte ich erstmal auch behalten.Die Reifen bei einem irgendwann mal anstehenden Felgentausch werden vllt eh neu müssen... Die sind bei mir nämlich Verschleißteile. --Außer bei Fatbikes halten die für immer. Dann ist dein Tipp brauchbar. --Was ich bisher hier aber lesen konnte, scheinen sich aber auch wohl FatReifen abzufahren.

Werd dann wohl ums selbst testen nicht drumzu kommen. Und bei Gelegenheit hier oder doch lieber im Reifenthread berichten... Aber wozu dann dieser Thread, wenn eh die Reifen auf Surly-Felgen diskutiert werden...

Zum Fahren: dachte, das wäre vllt spätestens beim enduro-vergleich-post ersichtlich geworden: ich will das Fatty rocken mit Sprungeinlagen, wie beim Endurofahrn. Vornehmlich in Wald, auf Schotter oder Matsch. Selten bis nie auf Sand und Schnee. Gibt's hier in Osnabrück leider fast nicht ;-)

Danke für all die Geduld mit meinen Fragen. Wenn man neu startet ist das leider nun mal so, dass man selbst nach dem Lesen des ganzen Fatty-Threads für sich immer noch Fragen hat.


----------



## machmit (9. Januar 2015)

Und jetzt noch eine Frage zur ForumTechnik:
“du hast einen neuen Hinweis bekommen“
Sind das “normale“ Antworten hier im Thread, oder wo finde ich diese Hinweise?
Mit dem Fatty Einstieg bin ich nämlich auch im Forum neu angefangen.
-- ich weiß, gehört hier eigentlich nicht hin die Frage, aber ich hoffe einfach auf schnelle Hilfe in diesem thread. Danke.


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. Januar 2015)

Das kannst du alles individuell an- und abstellen. Oben rechts mit der Maus über deinen Namen gehen und dann auf der sich aufklappendenTafel unter Einstellungen weiter..


----------



## Staanemer (9. Januar 2015)

http://instagram.com/p/xo8_41I-Jd/

Mal abwarten. Sieht ja auf den ersten Blick der unscharfen Bildchen aus, wie die üblichen Verdächtigen. Der erste Prototy hatte ja noch ein doppeltes Oberrohr.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Januar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> http://instagram.com/p/xo8_41I-Jd/
> 
> Mal abwarten. Sieht ja auf den ersten Blick der unscharfen Bildchen aus, wie die üblichen Verdächtigen. Der erste Prototy hatte ja noch ein doppeltes Oberrohr.



Das war "Konstructive" gelabelt, aber echt schick und wieder _anders_ durch das geteilte OR. 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1694368

Verdammt, habe mich gerade frisch eingedeckt. Und voraussichtlich wird mein Fatty kommende Woche zerlegt.


----------



## scylla (9. Januar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> http://instagram.com/p/xo8_41I-Jd/
> 
> Mal abwarten. Sieht ja auf den ersten Blick der unscharfen Bildchen aus, wie die üblichen Verdächtigen. Der erste Prototy hatte ja noch ein doppeltes Oberrohr.



Welch Glück, dass Canyon mit den Dudes so lahmarschig ist. Wenn die Geo taugt (also am besten genauso wie am Alu-Fatty) und das Sitzrohr mal zur Abwechslung gerade ist, bekommt mein Fatty einen neuen Rahmen und bleibt ein Fatty


----------



## rayc (9. Januar 2015)

ZUsammen mit http://instagram.com/p/xMSt7uI-GI/ hat man paar mehr Infos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corra (9. Januar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> http://instagram.com/p/xo8_41I-Jd/
> 
> Mal abwarten. Sieht ja auf den ersten Blick der unscharfen Bildchen aus, wie die üblichen Verdächtigen. Der erste Prototy hatte ja noch ein doppeltes Oberrohr.




das ding schaut genau so aus wie der china Carbon rahmen den ich auf der euro bike gekauft habe 

bin mal auf die preise gespannt schön ist der alle mal


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Januar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Welch Glück, dass Canyon mit den Dudes so lahmarschig ist. Wenn die Geo taugt (also am besten genauso wie am Alu-Fatty) und das Sitzrohr mal zur Abwechslung gerade ist, bekommt mein Fatty einen neuen Rahmen und bleibt ein Fatty


Hast du ein Dude bestellt?


----------



## BigJohn (9. Januar 2015)

Das on one 29er ist auch ein Standard China Rahmen. Wäre also nicht verwunderlich


----------



## corra (9. Januar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das on one 29er ist auch ein Standard China Rahmen. Wäre also nicht verwunderlich


 ja das dachte ich da meine gabel auch erst nach china musste wegen garrantie


----------



## scylla (9. Januar 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hast du ein Dude bestellt?



Nein, bestellt noch nicht, aber der Finger hat gezuckt.
Lieferzeiten waren/sind eh jenseits von Gut und Böse, daher hab ich letztendlich beschlossen, noch abzuwarten. Zumal es die Dinger nur als Komplettrad gibt, und ich eigentlich nur den Rahmen und vielleicht noch die Laufräder will.
Da ich eh ein Fan vom Fatty bin, und es bei On-One sicherlich auch einzelne Rahmen geben wird, bekommt das Carbon-Fatty den Vorzug, falls alles drumherum passt. "Coming soon... " na ich bin jedenfalls gespannt!

Das Zeugs wird mit Sicherheit irgendwo in Taiwan oder China produziert. Soweit kein Fehler. Dass On-One gute und haltbare Carbon-Rahmen herstellen (lassen) kann, sieht man am 456. Denke aber nicht, dass die einfach einen Standard-Rahmen labeln. Werden wir ja sehen. Wenn's die Geometrie vom Alu-Fatty hat, ist es auf jeden Fall kein gelabelter 08/15 Rahmen


----------



## rayc (9. Januar 2015)

On One lässt von Mitsubishi fertigen. Und Mitsubishi fertigt in China...

On One ist keine kleine Klitsche, ist der grösste Versender in Uk, so wie Canyon in D.
On One entwickelt schon sehr lange ihre Bikes selbst.
Brant Richards ist ihr Chefentwickler. War vorher bei Ragley.

P.S.: Wo wird der Dude gefertigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (9. Januar 2015)

Wie gesagt, abwarten, sind nur erste unscharfe Bilder. Reine Spekulation: wenn das ein 4" Floater auf einer 80 mm Felge ist, die mit den gezeigten 150/190 Naben gespeicht sind, dann sieht das im Hinterbau in der Breite ungewöhnlich eng aus.


----------



## zoomer (9. Januar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Nein, bestellt noch nicht, aber der Finger hat gezuckt.
> Lieferzeiten waren/sind eh jenseits von Gut und Böse, daher hab ich letztendlich beschlossen, noch abzuwarten.



Mir haben auch die Ohren geschlackert als ich mal kurz heimlich auf die
Verfügbarkeit geklickt hatte .... mit dem selben Ergebnis wie Scylla.

Coming soon war beim Codein aber auch 1,5 Jahre oder ?


Sieht aber für mich so weit gut aus.
Sitzstrebenübergang gefällt, "Farbe" auch.
Hoffentlich sehen Ober- und Unterrohr von der Seite nicht doch gebogen aus.

Wenn sie noch Bald gescheite Räder mit TubeLesCarbonFelgen anbringen
bin ich dabei.


----------



## scylla (9. Januar 2015)

Ich häng schon die ganze Zeit mit zugekniffenen Augen vor den großgezoomten Bildern und versuch was zu erkennen. Zwecklos. Ich kann ja noch nicht mal mit Gewissheit sagen, ob das Sitzrohr jetzt gerade oder gebogen ist. Hilft wohl nur abwarten und Tee trinken. Mist, jetzt kann ich solange nicht ruhig schlafen, bis es ne Geotabelle und ordentliche Bilder gibt (und danach wahrscheinlich nochmal solange nicht, bis irgendwo ein Bestellbutton erscheint) 
@zoomer wenn du Recht haben solltest mit den 1,5 Jahren, werden das ziemlich fette Augenringe


----------



## zoomer (9. Januar 2015)

Meine Augenringe kommen eher von den Dudebildern.

Muss warten bis der Retinamac ankommt, dann erkenne ich vielleicht mehr


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. Januar 2015)

rayc schrieb:


> Brant Richards ist ihr Chefentwickler.



War. Brant kocht jetzt sein eigenes Süppchen (Pact Bikes ).


----------



## rayc (9. Januar 2015)

Okay, ist mir neu. Danke für die Info.


----------



## corra (9. Januar 2015)

wenns die selbe geo hat wie das alte werd ich mir eins an die wand hängen


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. Januar 2015)

Wenn du´s an die Wand hängen willst, ist die Geo dann nicht egal?


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Januar 2015)

Kurze Frage zurück: Kennst du eigentlich die anderen Threads hier im Unterforum (allgemeiner Laberthread, Reifenthread,..). Darunter befindet sich z.B. auch der Verkaufe-und-Suche-Thread, wo deine Anfrage viel mehr Sinn macht, weil sie nicht so schnell verschüttet geht und von allen Fatbikern gesehen wird, die sich nicht zwingend alle hier tummeln.


----------



## corra (10. Januar 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Wenn du´s an die Wand hängen willst, ist die Geo dann nicht egal?



nein ist es nicht da die geringe chance besteht das es auch mal bewegt wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machmit (10. Januar 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zurück: Kennst du eigentlich die anderen Threads hier im Unterforum (allgemeiner Laberthread, Reifenthread,..). Darunter befindet sich z.B. auch der Verkaufe-und-Suche-Thread, wo deine Anfrage viel mehr Sinn macht, weil sie nicht so schnell verschüttet geht und von allen Fatbikern gesehen wird, die sich nicht zwingend alle hier tummeln.


Ahh! Nö, die kannt ich so noch nicht. Bemühe stets die google-suche. In der Regel findet der besser in Foren als die Foren-suchmaschinen. Wie gesagt, bin für diese Hinweise dankbar, da im ibc-Forum erst seit dem Fatty dabei. Den Bikemarkt kenn ich.Da aber leider den vanhelga nicht gefunden.
Danke für den Tipp. Werde dann wohl mal zum “fatbike-Inhaltsverzeichnis“ gehen und schauen.


----------



## scylla (10. Januar 2015)

hier ist dein Gesuch gut aufgehoben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bike...kauf-z-b-bikemarkt-kein-direktverkauf.657721/


----------



## machmit (10. Januar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> hier ist dein Gesuch gut aufgehoben:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bike...kauf-z-b-bikemarkt-kein-direktverkauf.657721/


Danke! Den Schnäppchen-  Und den Reifen-thread bemühe ich auch grade... frag mich allerdings schon, wozu es dann den bikemarkt gibt... na ja, die fätties machen scheinbar vieles anders...
--zum Glück wird hier aber nicht so “rumgeschriehen“ und “du-hast-keine-Ahnung-du-bist-blöd“-gepostet.


----------



## scylla (10. Januar 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> Danke! Den Schnäppchen-  Und den Reifen-thread bemühe ich auch grade... frag mich allerdings schon, wozu es dann den bikemarkt gibt... na ja, die fätties machen scheinbar vieles anders...



Damit man die Fatbike-spezifischen Sachen schneller findet und nicht Stunden mit der Suche im Bikemarkt zubringen muss 
In den Verkaufe-Thread sollen ja auch nur Hinweise mit Link zum Bikemarkt oder zu Ebay... oder eben Gesuche. Ist also nur ergänzend zum Bikemarkt als Suchhilfe, nicht in Konkurrenz.


----------



## zoomer (10. Januar 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> --zum Glück wird hier aber nicht so “rumgeschriehen“ und “du-hast-keine-Ahnung-du-bist-blöd“-gepostet.



Na, ich denke da hast Du eher einen guten Tag erwischt


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Januar 2015)

Der Tag ist noch jung!


----------



## Streichholzman (10. Januar 2015)

Hamsterbacke72 schrieb:


> hiho streichi! auf welcher felge fährst du den bulldozer? könntest du ev. mal die breite und die höhe messen pls?
> lg, hamsti



Moin,

die normale on one Felgen. 70mm breit.

VG


----------



## Bumble (10. Januar 2015)

Streichholzman schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> die normale on one Felgen. 70mm breit.
> 
> VG


Ich vermute er wollte eher die Breite vom Reifen haben


----------



## Streichholzman (10. Januar 2015)

Na dann,

Breite ca 105 mm (Stollen). Ab Felgenrand ca 75-80 mm (Reifenmitte)

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (10. Januar 2015)

Streichholzman schrieb:


> Na dann,
> 
> Breite ca 105 mm (Stollen). Ab Felgenrand ca 75-80 mm (Reifenmitte)
> 
> VG



dankeeee! der sollte bei den maßen ja glatt ins farley passen. muss ich mal testen.

lg, hamsti


----------



## Wbs_70 (11. Januar 2015)

mein Fatty von gestern


----------



## zoomer (11. Januar 2015)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> mein Fatty von gestern



Bringt das viel, so einseitig ?


----------



## Staanemer (11. Januar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Bringt das viel, so einseitig ?



Das ist nicht einseitig, sondern asymmetrisch. Klappt doch bei Surly auch, oder nicht?

Und jetzt komm mir bloss keiner mit dem Gewicht, es spart schliesslich den Camelbak.

Fahrspass wird völlig neu definiert.


----------



## titzy (11. Januar 2015)

Ist auf jeden Fall ne prima Wegfahrsperre, machen wir bei unseren Overnightern mitunter auch so ...


----------



## scylla (12. Januar 2015)

mehr Bilder vom Carbon-Fatty:

https://twitter.com/ononebikes/status/554573737081974784

schaut richtig hübsch aus der Rahmen 
und es hat ein gerades Sitzrohr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Januar 2015)

aber irgendwie sieht es auf den Bildern nach der üblichen China-Massenware aus
zumindest so fehlt das optische Alleinstellungsmerkmal
mal sehen wie eine finale Version und dessen Geo in Natura aussieht


----------



## Staanemer (12. Januar 2015)

Jo, und dazu ein noch oben gebogenes Oberrohr. Voher tief, jetzt hoch. Na danke.

Dazu beachte man den Sattelauszug. Was geht´n da ab? Passender Rahmen oder passender Fahrer nicht verfügbar?


----------



## scylla (12. Januar 2015)

Ich lackier es einfach wieder pink, dann hat's genügend Alleinstellungsmerkmal. 
Rein von der Formgebung finde ich es sehr schön, Massenware hin oder her. Bei den Chinakrachern sind ja auch öfter mal hübsche Rahmen dabei. 
Oberrohrhöhe oder Oberrohrbiegung wär mir wurscht, Sitzrohrlänge muss passen. Lenkwinkel sieht steiler aus als am Alu-Fatty... kann aber auch einfach eine optische Täuschung sein. Geotabelle muss her, dann könnte ich endlich aufhören zu rätseln.


----------



## Bumble (12. Januar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Jo, und dazu ein noch oben gebogenes Oberrohr.



Gefällt mir auch nicht, typischer 0815 China-Kram....


----------



## Staanemer (12. Januar 2015)

Naja, was heisst gefällt nicht? Es wird schon seine Zielgruppe finden. Ich lehne mich jetzt mal weit aus dem Fenster (wie immer  )
wenn das echt ist, dann wird das kein Fatty Nachfolger. Schau doch mal die Geo an. Wird ein Fatty Race, oder so.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Januar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> ... "Race"....



Oh, das pöse, pöse Wort..


----------



## Bumble (12. Januar 2015)

Für mich wurde da ein vorhandener China-Rahmen übernommen, ich seh da keinen nennenswerten Unterschied.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Januar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Für mich wurde da ein vorhandener China-Rahmen übernommen, ich seh da keinen nennenswerten Unterschied.


Jup.
Carbon kaufen die OnOner mMn nur ein.
Das 29er ist China und baugleich dem Apace/Vpace,
die RR-Frames sind auch Carbonal-, LTbike-Produkte.
Vermute beim Fatty ähnliches...

Bisher laufen die Dinger aber! 
Der User Trekki hatte mal eine gelöste Tretlager-BSA-Hülse...


----------



## Staanemer (12. Januar 2015)

Bis jetzt sind alle begeistert über den China-Klon.

Abwarten, aber so wie es jetzt aussieht, werde ich doch mal Rose unter der Tür durch lunsen. Ich hab ja Zeit, und zur Zeit eh kein Geld für sowas.

Momentan geht die Tendenz tatsächlich zum zweit-Fatty.


----------



## machmit (12. Januar 2015)

Heut wieder los... Egal mit welchem Druck, weil ich das Fatty spaßig-enduro-mäßig fahren muss --irgendwann macht's immer klick, und ich gib Kette bergab-- brauch ich auf Dauer, und für meine Handgelenke besser in Kürze ne bluto. 
Was ich dazu bisher weiß, weil gesucht+gefunden+gelesen, ist:
__100er Gabel baut mit Ca. 2cm Sag rund 2cm höher als die Stahl-fatty-gabel, also besser die 80er, wenn man die “originale“ Geo erhalten will. 120 ist wohl total schlecht,oder? --da ich stets alle meine hardtails mit gefallen vorne zu “hoch“ gefahren bin, würde ich wohl erst die 100 testen,zur Not dann tiefer legen...
__ich brauch den 1.5er smoothie Gabelkonus. --bestimmt bei on-one bestellbar,oder gibt's auch was passendes aus DE-shops?
__neue nabe. Tendiere zur hope fatsno,da stets gute Erfahrungen mit hopes.welche brauch ich? Rds oder fds? --weiß noch nicht mal was das genau ist... --ja sollt ich googeln, aber eigentlich brauch ich nur den Hinweis, was ich da brauch.hoffe,das ist ok... über eine erklärung freu ich mich natürlich auch.
__optional: neue felge. Würde da wohl die halo tundra versuchen.Soll ja tun...

Danke für Tipps und DOs and DONT's.
--bitte keine Hinweise, ich soll lieber erstmal mit starr üben und wofür das auch immer gut sein könnte,und was man zuvor noch alles umbauen sollte anstatt der federgabel. 
Erstmal mal geht's mir um die ungefähren Kosten und was man an Teilen braucht. --werde wegen Geld eh noch bis mindestens Sommer weiter auf starr üben (müssen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (12. Januar 2015)

Das Fatty hat an der VR-Nabe RDS (rear disc spacing). Spar das Geld für die VR-Nabe, wenn du dann auf Bluto umrüstest und behalte solange die On One, da die absolut top sind. Hinten halt schon mal auf Hope umsatteln...

Nimm am besten die 80er Bluto und arbeite dich hoch. Das Fatty hat den flachsten Lenkwinkel und ist daher ziemlich slack. 
Außerdem sind die internen Spacer einzeln schwer zu bekommen, um sie etwa nachträglich von 100 auf 80 zu reduzieren.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Januar 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Das Fatty hat an der VR-Nabe RDS (rear disc spacing). Spar das Geld für die VR-Nabe, wenn du dann auf Bluto umrüstest und behalte solange die On One, da die absolut top sind. Hinten halt schon mal auf Hope umsatteln...
> 
> Nimm am besten die 80er Bluto und arbeite dich hoch. Das Fatty hat den flachsten Lenkwinkel und ist daher ziemlich slack.
> Außerdem sind die internen Spacer einzeln schwer zu bekommen, um sie etwa nachträglich von 100 auf 80 zu reduzieren.



Wenn die Bluto eine SoloAir ist, greift die Spacergeschichte nicht.
Da bedarf es einer neuen SA-Einheit.
Spacern geht nur bei DualAir (z, B. Reba, Sid bis 2013)

@criscross  hat doch auch getravelt, wenn ich mich nicht irre?! Er hat mMn eine andere Einheit verbaut.
Wenn ich mich nicht irre, hat das was mit einer Ausgleichsbohrung zu tun, aber nagelt mich nicht fest...


----------



## scylla (12. Januar 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Carbon kaufen die OnOner mMn nur ein.



Nicht alles!
Das 456 Carbon (alt und Evo) ist jedenfalls definitiv selbstständig designed, und nicht nur gelabelte Massenware. Genau wegen diesem 456 Carbon bin ich mir auch sicher, dass On-One durchaus Carbon "können", wenn sie wollen.

Wie es im Fall vom Carbon Fatty ausschaut, gilt es abzuwarten. Die Geometrietabelle wird's uns verraten, wenn sie dann mal veröffentlicht wird. 50/50 Chance, dass es ein langweiliger 08/15 Chinaböller wird, oder ein geiles Fatty in "leicht".


----------



## criscross (12. Januar 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wenn die Bluto eine SoloAir ist, greift die Spacergeschichte nicht.
> Da bedarf es einer neuen SA-Einheit.
> Spacern geht nur bei DualAir (z, B. Reba, Sid bis 2013)
> 
> ...



genau !  du brauchst einen neuen Airschaft in deiner Wunschlänge und zusätzliche Token für die Luftkammer,
die aber leider sehr schwer zu bekommen sind, von daher ist es einfacher mit ner 80er Gabel zu starten...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Januar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Nicht alles!
> Das 456 Carbon (alt und Evo) ist jedenfalls definitiv selbstständig designed, und nicht nur gelabelte Massenware....



Stimmt. Hast Recht. Das 456 hatte ich gerade nicht auf dem Schirm....


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. Januar 2015)

Das alte Fatty hat die unschöne Stahlgabel, das neue ein unschönes Steuerrohr.. 
Madones Version sieht an der Stelle besser aus.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Januar 2015)

@criscross 

Immer zur Stelle wenn man ihn braucht....    

Nabend, du alter Scooper...


----------



## machmit (12. Januar 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Nimm am besten die 80er Bluto und arbeite dich hoch. Das Fatty hat den flachsten Lenkwinkel und ist daher ziemlich slack.
> Außerdem sind die internen Spacer einzeln schwer zu bekommen, um sie etwa nachträglich von 100 auf 80 zu reduzieren.



Also geht hochspacern einfacher als runter.?!? Aber stets ist eine neue “lufteinheit“ nötig. Also beide Richtungen gleich vom Aufwand,richtig?
Wird sehr sicher die soloair. 
Wenn ich sehr sicher vom “glauben“ die 100er Gabel bevorzuge, also besser die 100er, weil beim ändern eh der gleiche aufwand?!?


----------



## machmit (12. Januar 2015)

Hat das 100er Setup mal jemand getestet und könnt berichten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (12. Januar 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> Heut wieder los... Egal mit welchem Druck, weil ich das Fatty spaßig-enduro-mäßig fahren muss --irgendwann macht's immer klick, und ich gib Kette bergab-- brauch ich auf Dauer, und für meine Handgelenke besser in Kürze ne bluto.
> Was ich dazu bisher weiß, weil gesucht+gefunden+gelesen, ist:
> __100er Gabel baut mit Ca. 2cm Sag rund 2cm höher als die Stahl-fatty-gabel, also besser die 80er, wenn man die “originale“ Geo erhalten will. 120 ist wohl total schlecht,oder? --da ich stets alle meine hardtails mit gefallen vorne zu “hoch“ gefahren bin, würde ich wohl erst die 100 testen,zur Not dann tiefer legen...
> __ich brauch den 1.5er smoothie Gabelkonus. --bestimmt bei on-one bestellbar,oder gibt's auch was passendes aus DE-shops?
> ...



jaja, ist ja gut, ich schreib ja nix mehr über starr fahren 

Infos zur Bluto:

- Nabe für die Bluto ist eine 150x15mm Nabe mit FDS (gibt's eh keine andere). Nabe vom On-One Fatty hat 135mm/Schnellspanner und RDS. Die On-One Nabe ist nicht umrüstbar. Du brauchst also zwingend eine neue VR Nabe. Also wie FlowinFlo schon sagt, wenn du sowieso eine Bluto willst, kauf dir jetzt keine neue Nabe sondern dann erst zusammen mit der Bluto. Hope Fatsno würde sich dann bei Neukauf empfehlen.

- die On-One Starrgabel hat ca. 470mm Einbauhöhe. Die Bluto mit 100mm hat ca. 510mm Einbauhöhe unbelastet.

- Probier die Bluto ruhig auch mal mit 100mm. "Fertig" auf 80mm getravelt findet man die sowieso selten, in der 100mm Version hat man mehr Auswahl und bekommt vielleicht einen besseren Preis. Andererseits könnten bei der 100mm Version auch wieder Mehrkosten dazu kommen, wenn du auf 80mm umbauen willst und einen anderen Airshaft dafür brauchst. Ich hab meine mit 100mm gekauft und lass sie auch so, weil es einfach so perfekt ist. Traveln finde ich nicht nötig (Achtung, Ansichtssache). Lenkwinkel ist dann halt bei ca. 66° unbelastet. Fährt sich jetzt wie ein Enduro mit fetten Reifen und Bounce am Hinterrad . Berghoch geht's immer noch sehr ordentlich. Ich hab allerdings um die Lenkerhöhe richtig einzustellen und die Bauhöhe der Gabel etwas zu kompensieren den Steuersatz durch einen sehr flach bauenden Cane Creek 40 ersetzt, und einen Lenker mit weniger Rise montiert. Jemand anders findet es vielleicht mit 100mm schon unfahrbar. Um Ausprobieren, was dir taugt, wirst du also nicht rumkommen.

- Halo Tundra fährt der @Optimizer, der kann sicher mehr darüber sagen. Hab jedenfalls noch nichts negatives von den Tundras gehört.

Kosten: naja, kannst dir ja zusammenrechnen...
ca. 400-430€ für die Bluto, ca. 80-90€ für eine Fatsno VR Nabe, ca. 2x 70-80€ für Halo Tundra Felgen (+evtl gleich noch leichtere Speichen?)


----------



## criscross (12. Januar 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> Hat das 100er Setup mal jemand getestet und könnt berichten?



ja...ich....steht alles im Bluto Thread...must mal suchen


----------



## rayc (12. Januar 2015)

P.S.: syclla hat den Smothie Mixer Steuersatz durch einen Cane Creek 40 (EC49/40) ersetzt, da etwa 5-6 mm flacher bauend.
Der 1.5 Konus-Ring vom Smothie Mixer bockt die Gabel um 3-4 mm hoch!
(Das war nötig um im 456Carbon als 16er alle Taperdgabeln fahren zu können, Headtubelength ist 90 mm beim 456C in 16")
Mein Rat, verbau den Cane Creek 40 Steuersatz oder einen anderen flachbauenden Steuersatz.
(siehe
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/HSOOSMC...tainless-steel-crown-race-for-15-inch-steerer
26,00 €, da fehlt nicht mehr viel zu einen neuen Steuersatz, untere EC49/40 reicht)

Gleichzeitig hat sie durch Spacer-entfernen untern Vorbau die Lenkzentrale auf gleiche Höhe gehalten.
Dadurch verändert sich "nur" der Lenk- und Sitzwinkel.
Ich finde es so passend, auch klettert das Fatty mit der 100er Bluto immer noch gut.


----------



## machmit (12. Januar 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> ja...ich....steht alles im Bluto Thread...must mal suchen


Den thread hat ich schon gelesen. War jetzt aber mit dem rauf- und runter-spacern verwirrt.
--aber du fährst mit 90mm. Und das tut für dich besser als 80. --könnten also die 100 tun... So wie scylla für sich findet. Wenn dann also sofort die 100er.
Was verstehst du unter “kleine drops“ im bluto-thread?


----------



## zoomer (12. Januar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> mehr Bilder vom Carbon-Fatty:
> 
> https://twitter.com/ononebikes/status/554573737081974784
> 
> ...



Au weh,
es ist doch verbogen.
Schaut ja fast aus wie ein Cruiser.

Weiss nicht ob Dir das (einzige) "gerade" Sitzrohr wirklich was bringt.
So wie es aussieht sind da Flaschenhaltersattelstützeneinstecktiefenbegrenzerschrauben
dran.


----------



## scylla (12. Januar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht sind da Flaschenhaltersattelstützeneinstecktiefenbegrenzerschrauben
> dran.



Grrrr, den Mist hab ich noch gar nicht gesehen 
Ok, wäre noch lösbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (12. Januar 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> Den thread hat ich schon gelesen. War jetzt aber mit dem rauf- und runter-spacern verwirrt.
> --aber du fährst mit 90mm. Und das tut für dich besser als 80. --könnten also die 100 tun... So wie scylla für sich findet. Wenn dann also sofort die 100er.
> Was verstehst du unter “kleine drops“ im bluto-thread?



ne ne...ich fahre 80mm, 9o war ehr son Kompromiss, aber 100 ging ja mal garnicht,
das mag vielleicht bei einem kleinen / leichten Fahrer von ca. 55 kg funktionieren, 
aber bei meinen knapp 1.80 mit 90 kg ziehts mich dann gewaltig nach hinten und das Vorderrad steigt


----------



## scylla (12. Januar 2015)

mit kleineren Rahmen kann man so einen Schmu eher treiben, da hast du sicher Recht 

Vielleicht sollten wir @machmit noch fragen, welche Rahmengröße er hat und wie groß er ist...?


----------



## machmit (12. Januar 2015)

rayc schrieb:


> 26,00 €, da fehlt nicht mehr viel zu einen neuen Steuersatz, untere EC49/40 reicht)


Das hast de aber recht.
--hab hier noch nen alten acros 1.5 gabelkonus. Die Winkel müsst ich nachschauen. Kennt jemand die kugellager-winkel vom fatty? --wenn ich nur den konus brauch...


----------



## machmit (12. Januar 2015)

190cm, L. Also doch die 80!!?!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Januar 2015)

und wenn man das Carbon Fatty (teilweise) rosa lackiert meckert @madone wegen eines Plagiats


----------



## Olca (12. Januar 2015)

@machmit 
Mein tip , kauf die 100er und wenn dir der Lenkwinkel zu flach ist, noch einen FSA gravity2 IS Steuersatz für unten und schon hast du wieder 10mm gewonnen und bist mit 20-25% sag schon fast wieder bei der Stahlgabelhöhe , zumindest so nah dran das man den Unterschied nicht merkt, die Federung wird Dir mehr auffallen, wenn doch dann kannste mit nem anderen Airshaft immernoch runtertraveln...
Außerdem hört sich Dein Fahrstil eher nach mehr Federweg und nicht nach steilen Lenkwinkel an.
Probiere es einfach auf deinen Hometrails aus, nur da kannst du deine Antwort finden.

Ist eh alles nur Kopfsache, lass Dich von den anderen nicht kirre machen, jeder fährt anders und auch woanders...

Gruß Olli


----------



## Bumble (12. Januar 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> ne ne...ich fahre 80mm, 9o war ehr son Kompromiss, aber 100 ging ja mal garnicht,
> das mag vielleicht bei einem kleinen / leichten Fahrer von ca. 55 kg funktionieren,
> aber bei meinen knapp 1.80 mit 90 kg ziehts mich dann gewaltig nach hinten und das Vorderrad steigt



Da meine Saso mit 506mm nicht mal so hoch baut wie die 100mm Bluto und ich damit nicht klar kam, kann ich das nur bestätigen, ich hab deshalb extra den superflachen Steuersatz verbaut. Kann ja bei mir  keine Gabeleinbaulänge verändern.
Ich rate auch ganz klar zur 80mm Bluto fürs Fatty.
Da kann man dann auch erstmal den normalen höheren Steuersatz lassen.


----------



## machmit (12. Januar 2015)

Jo, danke.
Wie schon gesagt, hatte meine Hardtails alle eigentlich und offiziell vorne zu hoch.
Erst dann hat's mir dann aber immer gefallen. Federt ja auch stets viel weg 
--dreistellig müsses fürn Kopf eh sein... werd's dann hoffentlich früher als erst im Sommer einfach mit 100 testen. Zur Not dann tiefer legen..


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Januar 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> ne ne...ich fahre 80mm, 9o war ehr son Kompromiss, aber 100 ging ja mal garnicht,
> das mag vielleicht bei einem kleinen / leichten Fahrer von ca. 55 kg funktionieren,
> aber bei meinen knapp 1.80 mit 90 kg ziehts mich dann gewaltig nach hinten und das Vorderrad steigt


was hast du für eine Rahmengröße ?
in meinem noch Unvollendetem (Gr. M) hängt auch eine 100mm und das auch noch mit nem normal hohen Hope Steuersatzunterteil (der vom @Bumble empfohlene FSA war mir zu wenig gedichtet, wenn man bei dem gelieferten Exemplar überhaupt von so etwas wie einer Dichtung reden konnte....) 
Mal sehen wie es sich fährt. Auf einen Umbau der Gabel habe ich eigentlich keine Lust, zur Not kommt eben hinten ein 4,8er rein und vorne ein 3,8er....


----------



## Bumble (12. Januar 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> --dreistellig müsses fürn Kopf eh sein... ..



Da fällt mir kein Gegenargument mehr ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Januar 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> Das hast de aber recht.
> --hab hier noch nen alten acros 1.5 gabelkonus. Die Winkel müsst ich nachschauen. Kennt jemand die kugellager-winkel vom fatty? --wenn ich nur den konus brauch...


Ich habe mir die geschlossene Konusschale (finde die gut!) des SmoothieMixer auf 1,5" drehen lassen.


----------



## Bumble (12. Januar 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> (der vom @Bumble empfohlene FSA war mir zu wenig gedichtet, wenn man bei dem gelieferten Exemplar überhaupt von so etwas wie einer Dichtung reden konnte....)



Hab ich schon gefühlte 100mal gehört dass der nix taugt, ich hatte das Teil zeitweise an 3 Bikes verbaut und noch nie irgendwelche Probleme damit


----------



## machmit (12. Januar 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die geschlossene Konusschale (finde die gut!) des SmoothieMixer auf 1,5" drehen lassen.


Cool! Ne Kumpel hat ne Drehbank. Hab ich gar nicht dran gedacht. 
Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Januar 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> 190cm, L. Also doch die 80!!?!



Identisch zu meinem Kumpel. 
Hier haben wir in einem L eine 100mm verbaut.
Bergauf legt das Rad einen völligst anderen Charakter an den Tag und beschneidet mMn die Klettereigenschaften nachteilig.
So empfinde ICH.


----------



## criscross (12. Januar 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> was hast du für eine Rahmengröße ?
> in meinem noch Unvollendetem (Gr. M) hängt auch eine 100mm und das auch noch mit nem normal hohen Hope Steuersatzunterteil (der vom @Bumble empfohlene FSA war mir zu wenig gedichtet, wenn man bei dem gelieferten Exemplar überhaupt von so etwas wie einer Dichtung reden konnte....)
> Mal sehen wie es sich fährt. Auf einen Umbau der Gabel habe ich eigentlich keine Lust, zur Not kommt eben hinten ein 4,8er rein und vorne ein 3,8er....



Rahmengröße M ,

der Airshaft ist doch schnell getauscht und der kostet doch auch nur ca. 20 - 25 Euro


----------



## machmit (12. Januar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Da fällt mir kein Gegenargument mehr ein.


Bescheuert, ne!?! --ist ja kein dogma.könnte sich also ganz vllt irgendwann doch noch ändern...


----------



## Bumble (12. Januar 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> Bescheuert, ne!?! --ist ja kein dogma.könnte sich also ganz vllt irgendwann doch noch ändern...


An Ende muss eh jeder seine eignen Erfahrungen machen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Januar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hab ich schon gefühlte 100mal gehört dass der nix taugt, ich hatte das Teil zeitweise an 3 Bikes verbaut und noch nie irgendwelche Probleme damit


naja, das mit den kleinen Kugeln wäre noch ok. Wenn man das Spiel ordentlich einstellt funktioniert das.
Aber ein Spalt von ca einem 1/2 mm mit freier Sicht auf die Kugeln geht insbesondere unten IMHO gar nicht. Da bin ich zu faul um das nach jeder Regen/Staubfahrt wieder sauber zu machen 

naja ich werde mir das mal anschauen.... sobald Hope sich entschlossen hat mal wieder Fatsno Naben zu liefern


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Januar 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> Rahmengröße M ,
> 
> der Airshaft ist doch schnell getauscht und der kostet doch auch nur ca. 20 - 25 Euro



naja, sobald das Fatty endlich rollt, habe ich 2 Gabeln und ein Dämpfer aus den anderen Bikes die etwas Zuwendung bedürfen 
daher die Unlust die Bluto umzubauen.... ich probiers einfach mal aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (12. Januar 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> naja, das mit den kleinen Kugeln wäre noch ok. Wenn man das Spiel ordentlich einstellt funktioniert das.
> Aber ein Spalt von ca einem 1/2 mm mit freier Sicht auf die Kugeln geht insbesondere unten IMHO gar nicht. Da bin ich zu faul um das nach jeder Regen/Staubfahrt wieder sauber zu machen


Sicher dass du den korrekt verbaut hast, bei mir kann man zumindest nicht auf die Kugeln schaun 
Ich hatte das im Liteville Forum mal ausführlich beschrieben weil die Montage schon extrem fummlig ist.
Ich mach den nur 2-3mal im Jahr sauber und hab damit keine defekten Lager, ganz im Gegensatz z.b. zu Cane Creek, die sind mir mehrfach im Jahr verreckt.


----------



## zoomer (13. Januar 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> ne ne...ich fahre 80mm, 9o war ehr son Kompromiss, aber 100 ging ja mal garnicht,
> das mag vielleicht bei einem kleinen / leichten Fahrer von ca. 55 kg funktionieren,
> aber bei meinen knapp 1.80 mit 90 kg ziehts mich dann gewaltig nach hinten und das Vorderrad steigt




Hmmh,
ich kann mir vorstellen dass eine zu lange Gabel wegen zu flachem Steuerwinkel und
wegen mangelnden dazu passenden Offset, sich nicht gut fährt,
aber an das Aufbäumen beim Uphill glaube ich nicht.

Kann aber aus Erfahrung sagen dass das Aufbäumen oder Durchdrehen des Hinterrads
viel mit der Körper-/Sitzhaltung zu tun hat, die wiederum sehr durch die Lenkerposition
beeinflusst wird.
Bei mir hebt zum Beispiel das Vorderrad mit langem Vorbau schneller ab als mit kurzem.
Klingt auch komisch, ist aber so.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. Januar 2015)

ich hatte ihn gar nicht verbaut da sich schon so erkennen lies, dass mit der Dichtung in dem Exemplar etwas nicht stimmt
Das Fragment einer Dichtung lies sich in keinster Weise zu einer Abdeckung aller Kugeln überreden. Dem wollte ich noch nicht einmal eine Chance geben. Da bin ich jetzt erst einmal mit dem Hope auf Nummer sicher gegangen auch wenn der recht hoch baut. 
Notfalls geht es eben der Bluto an den Kragen und sie wird auf 80mm getravelt.
btw. Cane Creek ist einer der wenigen Hersteller auf meiner pers. Blacklist


----------



## zoomer (13. Januar 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bergauf legt das Rad einen völligst anderen Charakter an den Tag und beschneidet mMn die Klettereigenschaften nachteilig.
> So empfinde ICH.




Was wäre wenn man die Spacer nun mal probeweise über den Vorbau schiebt ?

Du bist doch das M gewohnt, vielleicht ist ja einfach unser L schlecht


----------



## Bumble (13. Januar 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ich hatte ihn gar nicht verbaut da sich schon so erkennen lies, dass mit der Dichtung in dem Exemplar etwas nicht stimmt
> Das Fragment einer Dichtung lies sich in keinster Weise zu einer Abdeckung aller Kugeln überreden. Dem wollte ich noch nicht einmal eine Chance geben.



Ich hab mich damals sehr sehr lange mit dem Teil beschäftigt, weils die einzige vernünftige Möglichkeit war, meinem alten 301 Mk6 ne OnePontFive Gabel zu verpassen 

Nachdem ich den Steuersatz bezüglich Einbau, welcher auch gutes Fett verlangt, verstanden haben, sind wir Freunde und er dankt es mir mit jahrelangem treuem Dienst 

Ich knipps dir morgen mal ein Foto von dem Steuersatz an meinem Fatty, dann siehst du dass das schon okay ist.


----------



## Olca (13. Januar 2015)

Ja, das FSA Teil hat kleine Kugeln, aber wenn selbst der bumble die nicht klein kriegt und von Dichtung braucht man gar nicht zu sprechen...
Einfach ordentlich Fett dran und ein Verhüterli von lizard skin drüber und fertig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (13. Januar 2015)

Schade, dass man beim Carbon-Fatty kein Oberdoppelgeröhr hinbekommt....
Ich hätt mal noch ne Frage zur On-One Fatty Carbon Gabel: gibts die schwarze nur mit den Decals? Ich hatte im Kopf, dass es die Gabel auch in raw gab?


----------



## Dr.Struggle (13. Januar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Bei mir hebt zum Beispiel das Vorderrad mit langem Vorbau schneller ab als mit kurzem.
> Klingt auch komisch, ist aber so.



Der Drehpunkt (Hinterachse) bleibt ja gleich.Die Hebelwirkung wird aber durch den Vorbau verlängert,folglich dürfte das ganz normal sein


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Januar 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Schade, dass man beim Carbon-Fatty kein Oberdoppelgeröhr hinbekommt....
> Ich hätt mal noch ne Frage zur On-One Fatty Carbon Gabel: gibts die schwarze nur mit den Decals? Ich hatte im Kopf, dass es die Gabel auch in raw gab?



MMn nicht!   Entlabeln!


----------



## rayc (13. Januar 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Cane Creek ist einer der wenigen Hersteller auf meiner pers. Blacklist


... und Sigma , ....

Bei mir steht u.a. FSA-Steuersätze und Syntace-Steuersatzlager drauf. Der Cane Creek 40 ist wie der Hope-Steuersatz gedichtet, wo hattest du Probleme?

Es zeigt sich wiedermal, wie schwer es ist Erfahrungen von einen auf den anderen Fahrer zu übertragen.
Das der Sitzwinkel abhängig vom Sattelauszug variiert, hatte ich nicht bedacht.
Probier die Bluto in 100 mm, wenn es nicht passt neuer Airshaft. RS-Gabel sind leicht zu zerlegen


----------



## Der_Christopher (13. Januar 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Schade, dass man beim Carbon-Fatty kein Oberdoppelgeröhr hinbekommt....
> Ich hätt mal noch ne Frage zur On-One Fatty Carbon Gabel: gibts die schwarze nur mit den Decals? Ich hatte im Kopf, dass es die Gabel auch in raw gab?



Ich wüsste auch nicht, PlanetX lässt dir ja ohnehin nur die Wahl ob weiss oder schwarz, Label sind immer drauf.


----------



## scylla (13. Januar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Kann aber aus Erfahrung sagen dass das Aufbäumen oder Durchdrehen des Hinterrads
> viel mit der Körper-/Sitzhaltung zu tun hat, die wiederum sehr durch die Lenkerposition
> beeinflusst wird.
> Bei mir hebt zum Beispiel das Vorderrad mit langem Vorbau schneller ab als mit kurzem.
> Klingt auch komisch, ist aber so.



Hebel, wie Struggle schon meint. Wahrscheinlich neigst du dazu, das Treten durch unbewusstes Ziehen am Lenker zu unterstützen. Wenn mir auffällt, dass ich die Tendenz habe, am Lenker zu ziehen, dann knicke ich einfach die Handgelenke am Lenker nach unten ab... nicht bequem aber praktisch, weil man so unmöglich nach oben ziehen kann 
Mein Schmalspur-Hardtail hat den grauenhaftesten Sitzwinkel, den ich kenne, irgendwas unter 70°. Wird bergauf auch nicht so viel besser, weil ich nicht viel Sag an der Gabel fahre. Selbst das lässt sich dazu überreden, ganz normal zu klettern, wenn man die Position entsprechend anpasst. Mittlerweile habe ich mich so daran gewöhnt, dass es mir gar nicht mehr negativ auffällt.

Beim Fatty habe ich mir viel Mühe gegeben, den Lenker so einzustellen, dass die Sitzposition ohne Kompromisse passt (Lenker, Steuersatz getauscht, Spacer hin- und her geschichtet). Und siehe da, es fährt ganz normal hoch, wie vorher. Da mir der Sitzwinkel mit der Starrgabel fast schon einen Tick steil war, ging das auch ohne Probleme. Sattel ein wenig verschieben und neu ausrichten, fertig ist die Laube.



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Identisch zu meinem Kumpel.
> Hier haben wir in einem L eine 100mm verbaut.
> Bergauf legt das Rad einen völligst anderen Charakter an den Tag und beschneidet mMn die Klettereigenschaften nachteilig.
> So empfinde ICH.



ich würde es machen wie Zoomer: erst mal die Spacer raus und nochmal testen. Da geht noch eine Menge mit der Lenkerhöhe  Wäre gespannt, wie dein Ergebnis dann ausfällt 

@Bjoern_U.
den FSA Gravity hatte ich auch mal kurz verbaut (nicht im Fatty). Auch bei mir war die Dichtung das Problem. Montiert war es garantiert richtig, wir haben zu zweit sehr lange rumprobiert und gepuzzelt, ob man die Dichtung nicht vielleicht doch überreden könnte, sauber abzudecken. Fettpackung war so großzügig es nur ging, und ein Fett, was überall sonst am Rad sehr gut funktioniert und sehr wasserbeständig ist. Nach 2 Monaten war eine Mischung aus Fettresten, Sand und Erdboden zwischen den Kugeln und die Kugeln&Laufflächen schon entsprechend eingerieben. Ich würde mir das Teil nie wieder ans Fahrrad basteln. Mit Cane Creek habe ich noch keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht. Von der Verarbeitung her sieht mein 40er Steuersatz jedenfalls recht gut aus. Wird sich zeigen.

@Optimizer bei der schwarzen Gabel sind die Decals nicht nur aufgeklebt, sieht aus wie lackiert oder transparent überlackiert. Lässt sich sicher entfernen, wird aber ein wenig mehr Arbeit als nur Aufkleber abzufriemeln. Wüsste aber nicht, dass es die Gabel ohne Decals gibt, also musst du wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen.


----------



## Wbs_70 (13. Januar 2015)

weiß jemand schon ob das on one carbon fatty Ösen für einen Gepäckträger haben wird?

wäre sonst wie bei vielen Plasterahmen ohne Ösen echt quatsch , da als Fatbike zum transport ungeeignet


----------



## paburk (13. Januar 2015)

Also bei meinem L Rahmen passt die 80er Bluto mit dem Smoothie Mixer für mich perfekt. Bin 183cm gross und 84kg schwer. Verwende aber einen kurzen Vorbau. Die 80mm reichen mir auch völlig aus. Das Sattelrohr von dem Carbon-Rahmen dünkt mich aber jetz gar kurz. Knacks?


----------



## zoomer (13. Januar 2015)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Der Drehpunkt (Hinterachse) bleibt ja gleich.Die Hebelwirkung wird aber durch den Vorbau verlängert,folglich dürfte das ganz normal sein



Man würde ja meinen das der Fahrerschwerpunkt durch den längeren Vorbau
auch ein wenig nach vorne rutscht.
Aber irgendwie mach ich da beim Turnen etwas falsch/anderes.


----------



## Wbs_70 (13. Januar 2015)

mal kurz noch zum Thema Transport am Fatty.

ich hab letztens diese kombi als sehr gut empfunden als wir draußen waren.

Vorne ein Harness von Alpkit für den Lenker, super leicht zu montieren, wiegt nix, fässt großen Umfang an Gepäck und sitzt echt fest an Lenker und Gabel

und hinten tut's beim Fatty auch ein Tubus Träger.

bei meinem Logo hätte ich eine Verlängerung vom Gepäckträger zu den Schraubenlöchern im Rahmen basteln müssen, damit er oben am Reifen passt. wäre aber gegangen auch von der Breite mit leichtem Aufbiegen.

aber so tut es auch ein Tubus Locc z.B. oder Cargo, die bauen oben breiter.

unten biegt man ihn an den Enden ein wenig auf und zurecht, den Rest füttert man mit den schwarzen Tubusscheiben für die Schraubenlöcher nach. lange Streben dann noch für die Montage an der Sattelstützenklemme und fertig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machmit (13. Januar 2015)

@Wbs_70 wo und wie lange tourt ihr eigentlich mit dem ganzen Gepäckkram hin? Übt ihr für das nächste Rennen zu den Polen ;-) Krass!


----------



## Wbs_70 (13. Januar 2015)

es sind keine wahnsinnig großen Touren,
meist geht es zu den Tschechen, die letzten Jahre waren 3 Tage fahren und 2 Tage draußen pennen, 
dieses Jahr sind 2 meiner Mitfahrer für 3 Nächte und 4 Tage draußen geblieben.

das ganze Gepäck setzt sich meist nur aus Klamotten und Schlafsachen für den Schnee zusammen, plus essen und kocher, und schon sind die taschen voll.


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. Januar 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> @Wbs_70 wo und wie lange tourt ihr eigentlich mit dem ganzen Gepäckkram hin? Übt ihr für das nächste Rennen zu den Polen ;-) Krass!



Was man übrigens sehr schön bebildert im Unterwegs-Faden nachlesen und -gucken kann. Du solltest echt mal riskieren, ein paar weitere Themen zu abonnieren. 

Danke für das Update zum Kanga! Ich wollte dich schon fragen, wie er sich macht. Wird dann wohl meine nächste Anschaffung.


----------



## Wbs_70 (13. Januar 2015)

der Kanga macht sich wie gesagt unauffällig super. den Preis finde ich auch noch voll o.k.
Alpkit hat super schnell versendet und das Teil scheint mir solide genug für ein paar ordentliche Einsätze.
Variabel anpassbar ist es auch an Lenkerbreiten und dürfte an viele Gabelmodelle passen.
kauf' dir das Teil ruhig.


im "Unterwegs" Teil, gibt's jetzt auch noch ein paar Bilder zu unserer Tour zusätzlich:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mit-dem-fat-bike-unterwegs-galerie.645545/page-102


----------



## Bumble (13. Januar 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> Übt ihr für das nächste Rennen zu den Polen ;-)





Wbs_70 schrieb:


> meist geht es zu den Tschechen





Das nenn ich doch mal ne gelungene Unterhaltung


----------



## machmit (13. Januar 2015)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> es sind keine wahnsinnig großen Touren,
> meist geht es zu den Tschechen, die letzten Jahre waren 3 Tage fahren und 2 Tage draußen pennen,
> dieses Jahr sind 2 meiner Mitfahrer für 3 Nächte und 4 Tage draußen geblieben.
> 
> das ganze Gepäck setzt sich meist nur aus Klamotten und Schlafsachen für den Schnee zusammen, plus essen und kocher, und schon sind die taschen voll.


Respekt!Coole Sache.
--Haha,das mit den Polen und Tschechen ist mir erst bei Bumbles Zitatschnipsel klar geworden. Hehe!


----------



## rayc (13. Januar 2015)

, dass die Pole gemeint waren, hatte ich auch nicht gerafft.


----------



## Optimizer (13. Januar 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> MMn nicht!   Entlabeln!


Mit was kann ich da an die Gabel rangehen? Muss ich dann hinterher wieder mit nem Klar- oder Mattlack versiegeln?


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. Januar 2015)

Ich hab´s mit 800er Nassschleifpapier gemacht und nichts versiegelt. Bisher absolut ohne Probleme.
Wenn ich im Frühling mal andere Sachen matt klarlackiere, gehe ich auch nochmal über die Gabel drüber, der Optik wegen.

Maske auf beim Schleifen versteht sich von selbst, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machmit (13. Januar 2015)

rayc schrieb:


> , dass die Pole gemeint waren, hatte ich auch nicht gerafft.


Ja, da wollen doch immer wieder Leute irgendwie hinkommen. Darum, Rennen zu den Polen. --Vielleicht ja mal irgendwann per Fatbike


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Januar 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Mit was kann ich da an die Gabel rangehen? Muss ich dann hinterher wieder mit nem Klar- oder Mattlack versiegeln?



Für gewöhnlich sind die Dekore auf der ersten Schicht klarlack. Für gewöhnlich! Da ist´s nicht so wild mit Schleifstaub. Du schleifst ja nur von oben auf dieses Niveau runter.
Klar, gesünder ist es mit Maske. Logo!
Denke Flo meint aber eher den Carbonstaub (?), der bestens lungengängig ist...

Ich schleife in folgender Reihenfolge:
400er (bei stark klarlackierten Teilen, zb. Ritchey),
sonst starte ich mit 600 oder 800,
dann 1200 und 2000.
Flächig schleifen, sonst kommt es zu Unruhen.
Hinterher mit 3M Politur mit leichten Schleifpartikeln. Aber richtig mit Druck POLIEREN, nicht nur eincremen.  

Die Stütze hier war zu 50% zugepappt und überlackiert... 
Schlußfinish ohne nachträgliche Lackierarbeit. Nur Feinschliff und Politur




P6 Carbon an meinem alten 301 + Lenker







Einfach loslegen... 

Was hast du eig. vor??


----------



## Bumble (13. Januar 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Einfach loslegen...



Ohje, ich komm grad auf dumme Gedanken


----------



## Optimizer (14. Januar 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Was hast du eig. vor??


 
Dem Bumble sein Rahmen abkaufen, wenn er sein Dude hat.


----------



## machmit (14. Januar 2015)

Kurz nochmal meine Nachfrage zum Gabelkonus und den Kugellagerwinkel des smoothie-Steuersatzes.
Ich habe aus dem Acros Steuersatz ai-52(s) noch den 1.5er Gabelkonus. Lt. Acros hat der 45grad. Passt der zu den smoothie-Lager?
Und:sollt ich den Konusring vor Montage einschlitzen/einsägen? --dann geht das mögliche rauf und runter von der Gabel ja einfacher...


----------



## paburk (14. Januar 2015)

Ich würde bei On One das passende Teil bestellen und da nichts rumsägeln 

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/HSOOSMC...tainless-steel-crown-race-for-15-inch-steerer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (14. Januar 2015)

Ich bevorzuge geschlitzte Konen. Leichter zu (de)montieren und Wasser läuft auch besser ab, wenns erst mal so weit kommt.


----------



## zoomer (14. Januar 2015)

Achtung der neue On One Chewy Lenker :

- Ich glaube da ist mein Alu Syntace DH chewigerer 
- Die Logos gehen nicht mit Aceton weg, sind unter mattem Klarlack 

Ansonsten 207 g


----------



## Staanemer (14. Januar 2015)

Och 207 Gramm ist aber net. Der ist doch gerade im Angebot? Denke über die 777er non Chewbacca Variante nach. Ich mags hart!


Hab den Konus übrigens auch selbst geschlitzt. Wo soll das Problem liegen?


----------



## paburk (14. Januar 2015)

Tut sich der denn nicht unerwünscht ausdehnen bei Belastung?


----------



## Staanemer (14. Januar 2015)

paburk schrieb:


> Tut sich der denn nicht unerwünscht ausdehnen bei Belastung?



Bei meinen 90 kg hat das Oberrohr schon vor Angst gezuckt.


----------



## zoomer (14. Januar 2015)

paburk schrieb:


> Tut sich der denn nicht unerwünscht ausdehnen bei Belastung?



Nee,
bei der Geometrie eigentlich auch ausgeschlossen.
Er geht auch nur unmerklich leichter drauf oder wieder runter.

Ich hab es auch mehr wegen des Wasserablaufens gemacht.
Weil alle meine dünnen Gabeln in konischen Steuerrohren mit den
Riesentellern am Gammeln waren.


----------



## Staanemer (14. Januar 2015)

paburk schrieb:


> Tut sich der denn nicht unerwünscht ausdehnen bei Belastung?



Durch die konische Form des Lagers wird der Alu-Konus in Form gehalten. Wo soll er auch hin, bzw. wenn der rausrutscht hast Du andere wichtigere Probleme.

Bei Verwendung der Carbon-Garbbel muss der sogar geschlitzt werden, wenn Du nicht den Gabelsitz abfeilen möchtest.


----------



## zoomer (14. Januar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Och 207 Gramm ist aber net. Der ist doch gerade im Angebot? Denke über die 777er non Chewbacca Variante nach. Ich mags hart!



Sorry, 219 g
(Und dabei bin ich noch gar nicht mit der schwarzen Sprüdose drüber)

Angebot ? Weiss nicht ? 77,99 €
(Immer noch besser als ein Syntace  )


----------



## Staanemer (14. Januar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Sorry, 219 g
> (Und dabei bin ich noch gar nicht mit der schwarzen Sprüdose drüber)
> 
> Angebot ? Weiss nicht ? 77,99 €
> (Immer noch besser als ein Syntace  )



Nene, 59 irgendwas. Ups, schonwieder weg, das Pfund = Euro Angebot. Die machen auch, was sie wollen...


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Januar 2015)

Hat Syntace denn einen solch starken Backsweep im Sortiment?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (14. Januar 2015)

Nein nur 12°.
Ich hab leider nur den mit 8° deshalb auch der Versuch mit dem Chewy.
Ist halt mit 25 m + Biegung recht hoch.

Der OO Vorbau ist leider glänzend, und eher gefräst als geschmiedet.
Das gefällt mir weder optisch noch funktional.
Aber in 50 mm schon ok.

Die Handschuhe sind super (Carlssons). Jetzt müsste es nur mal kalt werden.


----------



## zoomer (14. Januar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Da die SLX (am AMS) auf der Hayes Scheibe nicht bremsen wollte ist dort
> jetzt eine Uralt Shimano 180er. Lag tatsächlich daran.
> Quietscht (uneingefahren) zwar genau so, der Reibwert fühlt sich beim
> Parkplatztest aber deutlich höher an.




Nee !

Typische Parkplatzrealitätsverzerrung.
Die alte Shimanoscheibe bremst genau so schlecht.
Dafür nach wie vor, vorne wie hinten, der totale Truthahnschrei !
(Wie der Amerikaner gerne so sagt)
Besonders kurz bevor man steht.

Da hab ich mir wohl die Beläge versaut.

Ich denke dann war es wohl der Muck Off Reiniger.
So viel Teflonfett könnte ich mit den Fingern gar nicht hingeputzt haben.

Muss ich die Beläge wohl mal in Bremsenreiniger baden ....


----------



## scylla (14. Januar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Dafür nach wie vor, vorne wie hinten, der totale Truthahnschrei !



Hat die Bremse immer schon so geschrien?
Ich hatte mal eine Rahmen-Bremsen-Kombination, die war teuflisch. Egal, was ich gemacht habe, hat es gequietscht: Scheibe reinigen, Bremsbeläge reinigen, Scheiben diverser Hersteller, Bremsbeläge diverser Hersteller...
Am Ende war ich davon überzeugt, dass es eine Resonanz zwischen Bremszange und Rahmen sein muss, anders konnte ich es mir nicht mehr erklären


----------



## zoomer (14. Januar 2015)

Nein, eigentlich nicht, sie war eine Zeit lang leise.
Bis auf das übliche Bremsscheibenklingeln das ich fast an jedem Rad hab.

Ich war nur ein bisschen enttäuscht weil die SLX nie so toll gebremst hat wie
alle immer sagen.

Das Problem mit, noch etwas weniger Bremsleistung und Geräuschen, fing nach
einem Radrausnehmundreifenumbaumarathon an.
Der hatte sich inzwischen auch schon wiederholt und da wurden alle Scheiben
mit Bremsenreiniger abgewischt.

Beim Steuer wegbringen hab ich sie zum ersten Mal getestet und fand es unter
aller . Es gab aber mehr als genug Ampeln für die empfohlene Einfahrzeremonie.

Wenn die XT Scheiben jemals geliefert werden probiere ich mal eine Belagreinigung.


----------



## corra (14. Januar 2015)

ein grosses lob an die Jungs von OnOne meine gabel ist wieder da , es war ein Garantie Fall , keine fragen bzgl des Fahrer gewichts , 26 mails seit dem einschicken mit status der gabel , und 1woche eher da als angegeben 

so muss das 



 

nicolai schafft es nicht mal auf eine mail zu antworten


----------



## scylla (14. Januar 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Hat Syntace denn einen solch starken Backsweep im Sortiment?





zoomer schrieb:


> Nein nur 12°.
> Ich hab leider nur den mit 8° deshalb auch der Versuch mit dem Chewy.
> Ist halt mit 25 m + Biegung recht hoch.



Ich steh gerade auf der Leitung. Ihr unterhaltet euch doch um den On-One Knuckleball Carbon Lenker?
Den seh ich nur in 9°Backsweep, und das ist jetzt nicht besonders stark? Ob das so einen riesigen Unterschied zu 8° macht?


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Januar 2015)

Ich dachte, zoomer sprach vom OG. Der hat 25°.


----------



## zoomer (14. Januar 2015)

9° back + 6° upsweep, oder ?

Das ist bei mir richtig montiert 15° Armrichtungssweep.
Sogar mehr als ich brauche.

8° sind aber definitiv zu wenig. Da fange ich nach 300 m bereits an die Hände
an den hinteren Fingergliedern abzustützen.

Ich weiss es gibt ergonomische Griffe die den fehlenden Backsweep ersetzen.
Die schränken aber auf eine Handstellung ein und sind schwer.


Edit :
Ja, ich meine schon den Knöchelball ...

Edith sagt edit :
Oh, da hatte ich ja mal Glück. Der wiegt ja in echt 230 g.
Da ham sie bei mir wohl eine Lage vergessen.


----------



## scylla (14. Januar 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich dachte, zoomer sprach vom OG. Der hat 25°.



Ah ok, den kannte ich noch gar nicht. 
Beim Durchlesen gerade gestaunt: _"Dimensions are a 25degree bend, 685mm end to end, which mean they feel like a 720mm wide conventional riser bar."_
Hä, wie meinen? Versteh ich nicht, warum sich ein stärker gekröpfter Lenker breiter anfühlen soll als er ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Januar 2015)

Dann war ich auf dem falschen Dampfer, sorry.

Also 8 oder 9° nehmen sich nichts. 9 oder 12°, das merkt man dann schon eher.

@scylla Durch die starke Krümmung liegen trotz geringerer absoluter Breite des Lenker die Daumen in der Nähe des geraden, breiteren Lenkers, bei dem nur die äußeren Finger auf der Überbreite greifen. Dadurch das ähnliche Griffgefühl.
Ein bisschen sperrig zu erklären.


----------



## BigJohn (14. Januar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Ah ok, den kannte ich noch gar nicht.
> Beim Durchlesen gerade gestaunt: _"Dimensions are a 25degree bend, 685mm end to end, which mean they feel like a 720mm wide conventional riser bar."_
> Hä, wie meinen? Versteh ich nicht, warum sich ein stärker gekröpfter Lenker breiter anfühlen soll als er ist?


Das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Ich finde ein stärker gekröpfter Lenker fährt sich eher handlicher.


----------



## scylla (14. Januar 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> @scylla Durch die starke Krümmung liegen trotz geringerer absoluter Breite des Lenker die Daumen in der Nähe des geraden, breiteren Lenkers, bei dem nur die äußeren Finger auf der Überbreite greifen. Dadurch das ähnliche Griffgefühl.
> Ein bisschen sperrig zu erklären.



Danke, ich glaub, ich hab's verstanden.
Geometrisch zumindest. Nachrechnen tu ich das jetzt aber nicht 
Aus Bikersicht hab ich aber trotzdem Probleme mit der Erklärung. Mit einer stärkeren Kröpfung nach hinten werden die Ellbogen eher nach innen gezwungen. Also wenn man von den Armen anstatt von den Händen ausgeht, sind die Arme beim stärker gekrümmten Lenker enger beisammen. Daher mag ich mittlerweile nur noch wenig Kröpfung, die dann so gedreht wird, dass fast kein backsweep mehr übrig bleibt. Monkeyposition ftw


----------



## Dr.Struggle (15. Januar 2015)

Ein stärker gekröpfter Lenker verkürzt auch die Vorbaulänge,wenn er entsprechend montiert ist.Sollte man auch bedenken


----------



## zoomer (15. Januar 2015)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Ein stärker gekröpfter Lenker verkürzt auch die Vorbaulänge,wenn er entsprechend montiert ist.Sollte man auch bedenken



Das ist mir gestern beim hin halten auch bewusst geworden.


----------



## paburk (15. Januar 2015)

Ich habe hier die Teile für mein hinteres Laufrad (Marge Lite) rumliegen. Soll ich mich da diesmal selbst am Einspeichen versuchen oder soll ich das wieder einschicken? Gibt es da Chancen auf ein Erfolgserlebnis oder kann man das beim ersten Mal sowieso nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (15. Januar 2015)

Sollen wir dir Mut machen?


----------



## paburk (15. Januar 2015)

Ja bitte


----------



## corra (15. Januar 2015)

machs so schlimm ist das nicht , bier und ein how to video auf Youtube und los gehts


----------



## zoomer (15. Januar 2015)

Machs !

Ich hab aber anfangs ein altes 26er Laufrad hergenommen und die
Anleitungen aus dem Netz durchprobiert bis mir eine, für mich,
verständliche untergekommen ist.

Und ich hab's auch einigemale versemmelt. Passiert mir aber auch
heute noch 

Worauf man beim Einspeichen insgesamt so achtet :

- Nabenlogo zum Ventilloch ausgerichtet
- Speichenlochausrichtung li/re zu Speichen li/re
- Innen-/Aussenspeichen passend zur jeweiligen Belastung Bremse oder Antrieb

Wenn da was am Ende nicht stimmt beginnt man eben wieder von vorne.
Wenn man's mal drauf hat macht es Spass und langfristig glücklich


----------



## scylla (15. Januar 2015)

paburk schrieb:


> Ich habe hier die Teile für mein hinteres Laufrad (Marge Lite) rumliegen. Soll ich mich da diesmal selbst am Einspeichen versuchen oder soll ich das wieder einschicken? Gibt es da Chancen auf ein Erfolgserlebnis oder kann man das beim ersten Mal sowieso nicht?



Du wirst fluchen, aber irgendwann bekommt man das hin. Also mach's einfach. Außerdem: wenn man's immer lässt, weil man es beim ersten Mal nicht kann, dann wird es das zweite Mal, bei dem man's dann kann, nie geben -> ziemlich falsche Lernstrategie 
An einer Fatbike-Felge musst du halt quasi jedes Felgenhorn einzeln auf Rundlauf bringen. Das dann noch mit einer gleichmäßigen Spannung zu verbinden kostet Zeit.
Hast du ein Tensiometer? Wenn nicht, schaff dir das Park-Tool TM-1 an. Ist zwar kein Profitool, aber für Heimbedarf reicht's imho dicke, und die Anschaffung lohnt sich irgendwann über die Zeit (kann man ja immer wieder brauchen).
Wenn du dir wegen dem Speichenmuster nicht sicher bist, stell einfach dein Vorderrad als "Muster" daneben, und orientier dich daran.


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. Januar 2015)

Das VR als Muster würde ich nur bedingt nehmen. Es gibt leider auch von Haus aus ungünstig eingespeichte Laufräder, z.B. von On One. Ich wüsste nicht, dass da auch nur eine Speiche am richtigen Platz saß... 

Wenn du aber die richtige Speichenlänge hast, ist das schon mal die halbe Miete.
Einspeichen selbst ist eigentlich ein Kinderspiel: Discseitig am VR links neben dem Ventilloch angefangen, am HR rechts davon (discseitig) und die gegenüberliegende Seite dann jeweils gespiegelt.
So können sich die Speichenbögen der Zugspeichen am VR in Bremsrichtung ideal am Flansch abstützen, hinten stattdessen in Antriebsrichtung.

Pro Tipp: Die Nabe zu Beginn so ausrichten, dass das Label nach der Vierteldrehung durchs Ventilloch zu sehen ist.


----------



## Bumble (15. Januar 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> So können sich die Speichenbögen am VR in Bremsrichtung ideal am Flansch abstützen, hinten stattdessen in Antriebsrichtung.



Ist das nicht immer noch ein ewiger Glaubenskrieg ?

Ich mach z.b. keinen Unterschied zwischen Vorderrad und Hinterrad.


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. Januar 2015)

Deswegen kommst du auch mit dem Bulldozer so schlecht zurecht. 

Klar ist es eher theoretischer Natur, aber so sind die auftretenden Kräfte eben am besten verteilt.


----------



## Staanemer (15. Januar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ist das nicht immer noch ein ewiger Glaubenskrieg ?
> 
> Ich mach z.b. keinen Unterschied zwischen Vorderrad und Hinterrad.




Ich wollt auch gerade was schreiben, aber dann gibts nur wieder Ärger.

Man kann natürlich auch ermutigen, dass Selbsteinspeichen kein Problem ist und später die Sache unnötig zu komplizieren, um Betreffend zu verunsichern.


----------



## Bumble (15. Januar 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Klar ist es eher theoretischer Natur, aber so sind die auftretenden Kräfte eben am besten verteilt.


Ich brems aber hinten auch wie´n Stier, da passt das dann schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (15. Januar 2015)

Klar, für Angstbremser mit ´nem laschen Antritt dann besser wie vorn einspeichen.


----------



## Staanemer (15. Januar 2015)

Oh, was hat ich schon Diskussione mit Leuten, die weder meinen Stil noch das Gelände kannten und trotzdem steif und fest behaupteten, dass man hinten fast keine Bremskraft braucht.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (15. Januar 2015)

Was soll denn das bringen,daß das Label der Nabe durch das Ventilloch zu sehen ist?
Ich halte das für Quatsch!


----------



## Staanemer (15. Januar 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Was soll denn das bringen,daß das Label der Nabe durch das Ventilloch zu sehen ist?
> Ich halte das für Quatsch!



Na, weil das Gewicht des Labels die Unwucht durch das Ventilloch ausgleicht. Ist doch logisch.


----------



## Bumble (15. Januar 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Was soll denn das bringen,daß das Label der Nabe durch das Ventilloch zu sehen ist?
> Ich halte das für Quatsch!


Warum ? Ich schau sehr gerne mal durchs Ventilloch. Aber nur wenn im Kühlschrank das Licht an ist.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (15. Januar 2015)

Na dann viel Spaß,beim durch das Ventilloch schauen......


----------



## corra (15. Januar 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Was soll denn das bringen,daß das Label der Nabe durch das Ventilloch zu sehen ist?
> Ich halte das für Quatsch!


das hat nix mit bringen zu tuen das ist alte schule Zweirad Technik , wenn ich mein rad irgendwo in eine werkstadt bringe erwarte ich das es so gemacht wird , sowie schrift der reifen mittig über dem ventil , wenn reifen nur einseitig beschriftet schrift rechts usw 
das sind die feinheiten die den Keller Bastler vom fachmann unterscheiden


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. Januar 2015)

So sieht´s aus.

Kannst ja mal Laufradbauer fragen, was deren Kunden von wahllos ausgerichteten Labels bei ihren 1000€-LRS halten. 
Man hat schon Leute deutlich an Gewicht verlieren sehen, weil die sich mit ihren falsch eingespeichten Naben nicht mehr zur Eisdiele getraut haben.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (15. Januar 2015)

das sind die feinheiten die den Keller Bastler vom fachmann unterscheiden[/QUOTE]

-ohne Worte-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (15. Januar 2015)

also bildlich


----------



## machmit (15. Januar 2015)

Schätze, dann weiß es leider keiner von euch... aber lieber noch ein letztes mal gefragt:
Das OnOneSmoothie-Steuersatz-Kugellager für unten, kennt jemand die "Abschräg"-Winkel? --Je nach "Schräge" (30° oder 45° oder...) würde nämlich noch ein alter Acros-Gabelkonus-Ring für die Bluto (in spe) passen.


----------



## BigJohn (15. Januar 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> also bildlich Anhang anzeigen 351016


Ik will mit je neuken?


----------



## Dutshlander (15. Januar 2015)

maar niemand met jou


----------



## Dr.Struggle (15. Januar 2015)

corra schrieb:


> das sind die feinheiten die den Keller Bastler vom fachmann unterscheiden



Ja ich vermute jetzt auch mal ganz stark das die meisten Kellerbastler auf so Kleinzeug achten was den "Fachmann" überhaupt nicht juckt,hauptsache Kohle kommt rein und der Feierabend wird nicht verpasst


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Januar 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> Schätze, dann weiß es leider keiner von euch... aber lieber noch ein letztes mal gefragt:
> Das OnOneSmoothie-Steuersatz-Kugellager für unten, kennt jemand die "Abschräg"-Winkel? --Je nach "Schräge" (30° oder 45° oder...) würde nämlich noch ein alter Acros-Gabelkonus-Ring für die Bluto (in spe) passen.



Du machst ja echt eine Zeremonie aus deinem Aufbau?!   Lass dir den unteren Konus aufdrehen und fertig!
Der bietet wenigstens bissl Abdichtung und ist nicht so schwer wie der Stahlkonus...
_Während in Villariba noch geschraubt wird, wird in Villabacho schon gefahren._..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (16. Januar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ist das nicht immer noch ein ewiger Glaubenskrieg ?
> 
> Ich mach z.b. keinen Unterschied zwischen Vorderrad und Hinterrad.



Da ich auch weniger gut im Antreiben bin als beim Bremsen,
speiche ich hinten auch immer auf Bremsen ein.


----------



## Staanemer (16. Januar 2015)

Also alle 32 Speichen auf die Bremsseite? Mist, hab ich falsch gemacht.

Oder reicht es, wenn ich oben aufm Gipfel die Räder umspeiche?

Ich geh jetzt mal gucken, wo meine Nabenlogos stehen, ansonsten bohr ich halt ein passendens Ventilloch.


----------



## Bumble (16. Januar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt mal gucken, wo meine Nabenlogos stehen, ansonsten bohr ich halt ein passendens Ventilloch.



2. Ventilloch hab ich auch, ist prima zum Milch nachfüllen.


----------



## corra (16. Januar 2015)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Ja ich vermute jetzt auch mal ganz stark das die meisten Kellerbastler auf so Kleinzeug achten was den "Fachmann" überhaupt nicht juckt,hauptsache Kohle kommt rein und der Feierabend wird nicht verpasst


 Dann solte man die Werkstadt wechseln


----------



## Meister-Dieter (16. Januar 2015)

Werde jetzt mal verstärkt darauf achten,welcher Serienhersteller dieses beherzigt!


----------



## scylla (16. Januar 2015)

Wenn ich einem Profi Geld dafür bezahle, mir ein Laufrad einzuspeichen, dann darf das gerne nach allen Regeln der Kunst aufgebaut sein, inclusive Bapper unter Ventilloch etc. (auch wenn es mich nicht sonderlich stören würde, wenn es nicht so wäre). 
Wenn ich mir selber im Keller was bastle, dann muss das Teil halten, sonst nix. Ehrlich gesagt hab ich keinen blassen Schimmer, wo mein Ventilloch relativ zu den Nabendecals steht, und ich will's noch nicht mal wissen.


----------



## machmit (16. Januar 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Du machst ja echt eine Zeremonie aus deinem Aufbau?!


Eigentlich wollte ich nur noch eine weitere Info zum Kugellager... neben all dem Schrauberwissen, das ich hier verfolgen kann, hatte ich eigentlich gedacht, das jemand mir die Info kurz mitteilen kann.
Finde es nämlich schon sehr viel einfacher, eben mal einen Alu-Gabelkonus zu schlitzen und auf die Gabel zu bringen, als die anderen brauchbaren, aber doch viel Kosten-intensiveren und-oder arbeitsintensiveren Vorschläge.
Also dann, werde mal irgendwann hoffentlich über mein Fatty mit Bluto berichten können. --Die Kohle passt noch nicht ganz...


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (16. Januar 2015)

corra schrieb:


> das hat nix mit bringen zu tuen das ist alte schule Zweirad Technik , wenn ich mein rad irgendwo in eine werkstadt bringe erwarte ich das es so gemacht wird , sowie schrift der reifen mittig über dem ventil , wenn reifen nur einseitig beschriftet schrift rechts usw
> das sind die feinheiten die den Keller Bastler vom fachmann unterscheiden



also ich bevorzuge einen reifen der laufrichtungstechnisch richtig montiert ist. wohin die schrift  zeigt kann vernachlässigt werden weil so langsam, daß man das lesen kann bin ich selten


----------



## Staanemer (16. Januar 2015)

Hamsterbacke72 schrieb:


> also ich bevorzuge einen reifen der laufrichtungstechnisch richtig montiert ist. wohin die schrift  zeigt kann vernachlässigt werden weil so langsam, daß man das lesen kann bin ich selten



Es soll allerdings in den tiefen des Universums auch schlauchfahrende Gesellen geben, die eine Ausrichtung des Schriftzuges am Ventil durchaus für sehr praktikabel zur Findung eines Dorns im Reifen einsetzen. Hab ich gehört.


----------



## Bumble (16. Januar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Es soll allerdings in den tiefen des Universums auch schlauchfahrende Gesellen geben, die eine Ausrichtung des Schriftzuges am Ventil durchaus für sehr praktikabel zur Findung eines Dorns im Reifen einsetzen. Hab ich gehört.


Muss dazu die Schlauchbeschriftung mit der Reifenbeschriftung synchron gehen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machmit (16. Januar 2015)

Hola chicos de villariba y villabacho!
...und wen sonst noch meine Erfahrungen mit den Reifen und Felgen interessieren.

Habe mir einen guten günstigen, super derbe eingefahrenen Hüsker für hinten über den Fatty-thread-Kontakt gekauft und für vorne nen neuen vanhelga. --gab's leider kein ähnliches gutes Gebrauchtangebot.
Reifen mit Conti FR Schlauch montiert. --oh, viel leichter 

Und raus mit 0.55v 0.68h. --wollte die Reifen nicht schonen, also auch richtig Gas.
Perfekt! Kein verziehen, alles bleibt grade im sitz und rollt und rockt 
Kontrolliertes reinbremsen und ausbrechen in kurven: top, aufgrund des einfahrens des vorbesitzers!
Vorne: monstergripp und passende dämpfung.
Handgelenke: kaum belastet!
--da kann die 100er Gabel ruhig noch etwas warten. Scheinen ja gerade eh alle an trek und co zu gehen...

Vielleicht sind die on-one-felgen ja immer noch mist. mit der neuen reifenkombi aber egal! Die sitzen top. --ein glück! 

Erkenntnis, jetzt wo ich einen (kleinen) Vergleich bei den Reifen habe: der floater ist noch “schwächer“ als möglich!

Rideon.ride fair!


----------



## Bumble (16. Januar 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> Habe mir einen guten günstigen, *super derbe eingefahrenen* Hüsker für hinten über den Fatty-thread-Kontakt gekauft



Man tut was man kann


----------



## corra (16. Januar 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Werde jetzt mal verstärkt darauf achten,welcher Serienhersteller dieses beherzigt!



achte mal drauf bei allen Firmen / Profi Bildern ist die schrift immer mittig vom Ventil


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Januar 2015)

corra schrieb:


> achte mal drauf bei allen Firmen / Profi Bildern ist die schrift immer mittig vom Ventil



So muss das!


----------



## hobel007 (18. Januar 2015)

Mahlzeit.

Kann mir einer von euch vielleicht sagen, ob es eine Gewichtsbeschränkung für die On One Carbongabel gibt. Muß mann sich über die stabi der Gabel gedanken machen, wenn man es auch mal über Stock und Stein richtig krachen läßt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Januar 2015)

War heute jemand mit einem O*O Fatty am Fuchstanz und ist auf ein weiteres O*O Fatty gestoßen? Mein Schwager hat da was erzählt..


----------



## criscross (18. Januar 2015)

hobel007 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit.
> 
> Kann mir einer von euch vielleicht sagen, ob es eine Gewichtsbeschränkung für die On One Carbongabel gibt. Muß mann sich über die stabi der Gabel gedanken machen, wenn man es auch mal über Stock und Stein richtig krachen läßt.



frag mal @corra, der kann bestimmt was dazu sagen


----------



## hobel007 (18. Januar 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> frag mal @corra, der kann bestimmt was dazu sagen


Vieln Dank . Mal schauen was er dazu sagt. Weil ganz ehrlich, eine Federgabel vermisse ich überhaupt nicht, jetzt erst recht nicht, wo die 45North Vanhelga montiert ist. Es dürfte halt nur etwas leichter sein an der Front. Aber erstmal Felgen tauschen, da geht gewichtsmäßig ja auch noch etwas.


----------



## corra (18. Januar 2015)

Aaaallllllsssooooo Moin erstmal 

ich habe meine OnOne carbon im mai 14 bekommen und eingebaut dann war sie 2x in winterberg im bike park auf dem dh im einsatz und wurde in stAndreasberg auf dem fattbike day richtig rangenommen ich möchte fast behaupten Gefic&%T und gute 1500 km im altags einsatz 

ich Fahre sonnst nur DH / Park ,ich hab das das gute stück echt nicht geschont , ich Wiege einsatzbereit 140 kilo + - ein paar 
hab auf dem carbon schaft einen 800 Cromag lenker und nen 70er vorbau scheiben sind 180 mm shimpanski 


Ich kann die gabel zu dem kurs mit der verarbeitung Voerbehaltlos empfehlen  und wenn was ist ist der service von OnOne super 
hab ohne dumme fragen zum gewicht oder sonstwas ne neue gabel bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hobel007 (18. Januar 2015)

Hab vielen Dank, das klingt ja mal richtig geil . Bei PlanetX ist die Gabel momentan für 195Euro incl. Versand zu haben. Aber vieleicht hat ja auch noch einer von euch eine Arbeitslose und einsame Gabel im Keller liegen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Januar 2015)

hobel007 schrieb:


> Hab vielen Dank, das klingt ja mal richtig geil . Bei PlanetX ist die Gabel momentan für 195Euro incl. Versand zu haben. Aber vieleicht hat ja auch noch einer von euch eine Arbeitslose und einsame Gabel im Keller liegen.


Hätte noch meine Beargrease. Das Fatty schlachte ich gerade. 
Kaum schwerer, aber tapered Schaft!


----------



## hobel007 (18. Januar 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hätte noch meine Beargrease. Das Fatty schlachte ich gerade.
> Kaum schwerer, aber tapered Schaft!


Ist zwar nicht weiß, aber ich könnte mich dran gewöhnen. Was hasten Dir preislich vorgestellt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Januar 2015)

hobel007 schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht weiß, aber ich könnte mich dran gewöhnen. Was hasten Dir preislich vorgestellt.



Madame ruft mit dem Essen.
Meld mich per PN.

Gruß


----------



## machmit (18. Januar 2015)

corra schrieb:


> in winterberg im bike park auf dem dh im einsatz


Respekt!meine Handgelenke und Arme würden wohl explodieren.
War hier kürzlich auf ner local “DH-Abfahrt“. Derbe Wurzeln und gemäßigte Stein. Mit nem Endurobike fix fahrbar. Mit dem Fatty paar mal versucht passend schnell durchzukommen. Armee und Hände kann man vllt ja noch “durchstehen“, aber das Gerappel geht ja auch auf Kopf, Nacken und Augen. Seltenst so wenig richtig sehen können. Alles wackelt und mega Tunnelblick... Darum ist auf Dauer für das derbere Trai-bergab-Fahren auch unbedingt ne Federgabel nötig. --aber wer weiß, vielleicht geht's ja auch mit starr... wenn man unbedingt will.


----------



## Staanemer (18. Januar 2015)

Hm, aber wenn Du jetzt statt den Floaters einen 45nrth montiert hast, sollte das doch deutlich besser geworden sein. Zumindest ich war überrascht, um wieviel die "Federung" mit hochwertigeren Reifen angenehmer wird. Vor allem, als mal zurückgetauscht habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corra (18. Januar 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> Respekt!meine Handgelenke und Arme würden wohl explodieren.
> War hier kürzlich auf ner local “DH-Abfahrt“. Derbe Wurzeln und gemäßigte Stein. Mit nem Endurobike fix fahrbar. Mit dem Fatty paar mal versucht passend schnell durchzukommen. Armee und Hände kann man vllt ja noch “durchstehen“, aber das Gerappel geht ja auch auf Kopf, Nacken und Augen. Seltenst so wenig richtig sehen können. Alles wackelt und mega Tunnelblick... Darum ist auf Dauer für das derbere Trai-bergab-Fahren auch unbedingt ne Federgabel nötig. --aber wer weiß, vielleicht geht's ja auch mit starr... wenn man unbedingt will.



bin früher BMX gefahren   ne macht nicht wirklich spass mann muss sehr aufpassen bei der line, ist schon ein unterschied wenn man da sonnst mit 200mm rundrum runterballert .

Aber ich bin an dem DEMO vom kollegen drangeblieben bei strömendem Regen


----------



## machmit (18. Januar 2015)

Klar, mit den beiden 45nrth reifen ist's viel besser!
Darum ja auch der Versuch mal derbe zu ballern... Macht man ja auf Fatty-touren weniger, aber kommt ja immer mal ne bekannte Abfahrt übern weg 
Bmx-er. Ok, alles klaro. Dann HAST du ja arme aus stahl ;-)


----------



## hobel007 (18. Januar 2015)

Also ich bemerke einen deutlichen unterschied. Der 45 North Vangelga dämpft um einiges besser als der Floater und hält auch noch bei 0,5 bar auf der On One Felge. Ich bin mit dem Fatty ohne Probleme auf den gleichen Strecken unterwegs, wie mit meinem 120er Fully. Aber Winterberg und Co. würde ich einer On one Carbonfork nicht zumuten.


----------



## machmit (18. Januar 2015)

Die gleichen Strecken kann ich mit meinem Fatty auch fahren. Tue ich auch.
--das bike ist da nicht das Problem ;-)


----------



## Staanemer (18. Januar 2015)

LOL

Ja, genau. Mit meinem Fatty bin auf den gleichen Strecken unterwegs, wie mit meiner 180er Fully. Nur eben langsamer und ohne Drops.

Mit meinem 180er Fully bin ich nicht auf den gleichen Strecken unterwegs, wie mit meinem Fatty.


----------



## machmit (19. Januar 2015)

Hab jetzt wegen der Kugellager-Winkel mal on-one gemailt. Schnelle Antworten, leider ohne Infos zu dem Winkel. Die Nachfrage nach dem passenden Ersatzlager für unten wurde zudem wohl “übersehen“.
--Hatte ich nur Pech mit den beiden Mitarbeitern, oder können oder wollen die mir die Winkel nicht sagen?
Könnte ja zur Not mein unteres Lager raus nehmen... sitzt aber leider so fest in der Schale, dass das dabei wohl in seine beiden Hälften kaputt geht. --bei dem neuen Lager eigentlich kein Bock drauf...

Ich weiß, schon öfter ohne Antwort nachgefragt, und es gibt ja auch andere LösungsMöglichkeiten, aber falls hier jemand sein on-one-smoothie unteres Kugellager “greifen“ kann, bitte doch die Winkelzahlen posten. Oben standen bei mir nen paar Dinge auf dem KugelLagerrand und auch “45* x 45*“.
Danke!
--das war nun wirklich die letzte Nachfrage zum Steuerlager. --puuh, hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so schwer ist rauszubekommen...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> Hab jetzt wegen der Kugellager-Winkel mal on-one gemailt. Schnelle Antworten, leider ohne Infos zu dem Winkel. Die Nachfrage nach dem passenden Ersatzlager für unten wurde zudem wohl “übersehen“.
> --Hatte ich nur Pech mit den beiden Mitarbeitern, oder können oder wollen die mir die Winkel nicht sagen?
> Könnte ja zur Not mein unteres Lager raus nehmen... sitzt aber leider so fest in der Schale, dass das dabei wohl in seine beiden Hälften kaputt geht. --bei dem neuen Lager eigentlich kein Bock drauf...
> 
> ...



Schau mal bei Sixpack im Programm.
Mein Sixpack war baugleich zum O*O S-Mixer.
Vielleicht findest du da ja eher Infos.

Die orig. O*O Schnellspanner kommen wohl auch von Sixpack.


----------



## Bumble (20. Januar 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mein Sixpack war baugleich zum O*O S-Mixer.



Meiner nicht, hat mich aber nicht gestört


----------



## scylla (20. Januar 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> Hab jetzt wegen der Kugellager-Winkel mal on-one gemailt. Schnelle Antworten, leider ohne Infos zu dem Winkel. Die Nachfrage nach dem passenden Ersatzlager für unten wurde zudem wohl “übersehen“.
> --Hatte ich nur Pech mit den beiden Mitarbeitern, oder können oder wollen die mir die Winkel nicht sagen?
> Könnte ja zur Not mein unteres Lager raus nehmen... sitzt aber leider so fest in der Schale, dass das dabei wohl in seine beiden Hälften kaputt geht. --bei dem neuen Lager eigentlich kein Bock drauf...
> 
> ...



sorry, ich kann dir die Auskunft auch nicht geben, weil ich die technischen Möglichkeiten nicht habe, das nachzumessen.
Eventuell kannst du's aber über 10 Ecken rausfinden mit folgender Information:
Der Konus vom Smoothie Mixer passt exakt auf die unteren Kugellager von Sixpack Fire R und Cane Creek 40 Steuersatz. Ergo, wenn du rausfindest, welche Lager im Sixpack oder Cane Creek drin sind, weißt du auch den Winkel der On-One Lager. Ich tippe auf 45° (ohne Gewähr)


----------



## zoomer (20. Januar 2015)

Ich hab mir einen Ersatzkonus mitbestellt, liegt vor mir.

Hmmh,
irgendwie schaut das einiges steiler aus als 45°.
Kann das sein ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machmit (20. Januar 2015)

Danke scylla für den hinweis.
Passt auf nen cc40-lager. DAS ist doch mal ne gute Info. Meine zwar, dass cc40 irgendwas mit 30grad war --brauchte mal für nen canyon-bike Ersatz...-- hoffe aber, es sind doch 45*.
--sehr interessant auch, heute Mail von dem Fatty-Mechaniker. Der meinte, es passen nur die o*o smoothie konusringe... nen anderer hatte mich ja auf nen fsa orbit ITA verlinkt. 
http://www.fullspeedahead.com/products/headsets/orbit-ita-headset/
Es gibt also scheinbar nicht mal ersatzlager über o*o... obwohl der fsa-link passt vielleicht doch!?! Da stand nämlich 36*/45* unten. Fragt sich nur, welche Zahl für die schalen-Seite, welche für die konus-seite steht...


----------



## machmit (20. Januar 2015)

Zum fät biken:
Genau sowas muss mit meinem Fatty eben auch gehen. Und darum muss auf Dauer da auch die bluto rein :-D
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/01/20/fatbike-test-1-sind-fatbikes-noch-mountainbikes/


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Januar 2015)

Dazu empfehle ich dir aber einen Sport-BH. Spitze ist nur was für die Eisdiele!


----------



## machmit (20. Januar 2015)

Haha! Wie befürchtet... Hatte noch im Keller-bike-schrott-eimer das kaputte cc40-lager. Mit dem kugellager-code darauf los googeln, und irgendwo das finden:
http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id367.html
36* fürn konus, 45* schale :€
Scyllas info und diese zusammen: cc40 konus kaufen.und mein 45* acros konus ist raus. ...oder o*o aufdrehen...
Amen.


----------



## machmit (20. Januar 2015)

PS: schlitz ihr den cc40-konus auch? Der hat ja diese plastik-gummi-“dicht“-lippe... geht sicher trotzdem,was?! ...hab selbst bisher immer nur alu-Gabelkonusringe eingesägt...


----------



## machmit (20. Januar 2015)

Kurze letzte Frage --auch wenn die vllt im Bluto-Thread richtiger wäre--, aber hoffe hier in "trauter" Gemeinschaft auf informative Antwort:
Die Bluto-Gabel kann ich in jede Federwegs-Option mit dem passenden Airshaft umbauen. Richtig? Standrohre oder was auch immer bleiben gleich. Quasi gibts nur eine Version der Gabel, die über den Airshaft auf "Länge" gebaut wird. --Eine 100er kann also auch zur 120er oder zur 80er werden. --Sehe nämlich gerade, dass bei einer 100er diese %-Sag-Skala "nur" für 80mm und 100mm aufgedruckt ist...
Danke!


----------



## criscross (20. Januar 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> Kurze letzte Frage --auch wenn die vllt im Bluto-Thread richtiger wäre--, aber hoffe hier in "trauter" Gemeinschaft auf informative Antwort:
> Die Bluto-Gabel kann ich in jede Federwegs-Option mit dem passenden Airshaft umbauen. Richtig? Standrohre oder was auch immer bleiben gleich. Quasi gibts nur eine Version der Gabel, die über den Airshaft auf "Länge" gebaut wird. --Eine 100er kann also auch zur 120er oder zur 80er werden. --Sehe nämlich gerade, dass bei einer 100er diese %-Sag-Skala "nur" für 80mm und 100mm aufgedruckt ist...
> Danke!



steht alles im Bluto Thread.......


----------



## scylla (20. Januar 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> Kurze letzte Frage --auch wenn die vllt im Bluto-Thread richtiger wäre--, aber hoffe hier in "trauter" Gemeinschaft auf informative Antwort:
> Die Bluto-Gabel kann ich in jede Federwegs-Option mit dem passenden Airshaft umbauen. Richtig? Standrohre oder was auch immer bleiben gleich. Quasi gibts nur eine Version der Gabel, die über den Airshaft auf "Länge" gebaut wird. --Eine 100er kann also auch zur 120er oder zur 80er werden. --Sehe nämlich gerade, dass bei einer 100er diese %-Sag-Skala "nur" für 80mm und 100mm aufgedruckt ist...
> Danke!



Ja - kann alles umgebaut werden
Nein - an meiner 100mm Bluto sind 3 Sag-Skalen. Die für 120 und 80 sind direkt untereinander, die für 100 daneben.


----------



## machmit (21. Januar 2015)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (21. Januar 2015)

Und lass dir einfach den Konus vom Smoothie Mixer aufdrehen. Alles andere ist Pfusch. Der Smoothie Konus schließt wenigstens sauber mit der Smoothie Lagerschale ab. Die anderen Konen werden das höchstwahrscheinlich nicht tun. Sieht dann blöd aus und es kommt ne Menge Dreck rein.


----------



## machmit (21. Januar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Sieht dann blöd aus und es kommt ne Menge Dreck rein.


Aussehen ist nen gutes Argument!  Dreck?! Nicht wirklich so wild. Ist ja ordentlich gedichtet und gefettet. Und Wasser kommt eh ran... Hatte ich selbst damals mit nem offenen fsa the pig steuersatz keine Probleme mit.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Januar 2015)

Langsam sollten wir über einen anderen Threadtitel nachdenken....


----------



## zoomer (22. Januar 2015)

"Der On One Fatty Laberthread" ?

Konnte ich ja damals noch nicht absehen dass es hier mal mehr als 3 Seiten gibt.


----------



## CaseOnline (23. Januar 2015)

Ladies, Gentlemen...

Der andere Nachbar will jetzt auch ein Fettrad.  Er hätte gerne ein Komplettrad, und sein Budget ist eher limitiert. Von daher riet ich ihm zum Fatty.

Er will nicht basteln. Würdet ihr noch das eine oder andere "Customizing" beim Bestellen empfehlen? Carbon-Gabel ist schon im Gespräch. Umbau auf "euro-style"-Bremshebelanordnung ist gesetzt.  What else? Taugen die "El Guapo"-Flats was? Was ist mit dem "Knuckleball"-Carbon-Lenker?

Danke & Grüße!
Marc


----------



## criscross (23. Januar 2015)

ich würde noch ein Ersatzschaltauge mitbestellen und
der org. Lenker ist nen echt steifer Prügel, da würd ich was anderes aussuchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (23. Januar 2015)

Warum nichts anderes? Der Markt füllt sich doch so langsam auch mit erschwinglichen Alternativen.


----------



## criscross (23. Januar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Warum nichts anderes? Der Markt füllt sich doch so langsam auch mit erschwinglichen Alternativen.


und das wäre ?
und lieferbar ?


----------



## CaseOnline (23. Januar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Warum nichts anderes? Der Markt füllt sich doch so langsam auch mit erschwinglichen Alternativen.




Das Fatty hat doch einen sehr ordentlichen Ruf - bis auf die Reifen scheint es sehr ordentlich zu sein
Viele andere Alternativen gibt es nur auf dem Papier... 
Was (und damit werden wir hier wohl OT  ) gibt es denn noch im Preisbereich um 1.300€?


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. Januar 2015)

Wenn es das Fatty werden sollte, würde ich definitiv für den Aufpreis die Carbongabel einpacken. 
Das Teil ist sahnig, formt einen schönen Übergang zum Rahmen und wiegt ~750g weniger.
So lässt sich im Preisvergleich zu den Mitbewerbern die nicht ideale Felgen-Reifenkombi ausgleichen.

Weiß dein Nachbar vom Unstand der limitierten Reifenfreiheit, falls es ihn aus optischen oder technischen Gründen zu den ganz Dicken zieht? 1fach gefahren bietet der Rahmen ja zumindest Platz für die Zwischengrößen.


----------



## CaseOnline (23. Januar 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Weiß dein Nachbar vom Unstand der limitierten Reifenfreiheit, falls es ihn aus optischen oder technischen Gründen zu den ganz Dicken zieht? 1fach gefahren bietet der Rahmen ja zumindest Platz für die Zwischengrößen.



Danke! Jo, die Halbfett/Vollfett-Diskussion haben wir gestern beim Nightride umfänglich geführt.


----------



## scylla (23. Januar 2015)

Das Fatty hat nicht nur einen sehr ordentlichen Ruf, sondern ich würde es nach wie vor als eins der besten Trail-Fatbikes einstufen. Nur weil's günstig ist, ist es nicht schlecht.
Empfehlenswert wäre, die Laufräder sofort nach Erhalt auf gleichmäßige Speichenspannung zu bringen. Und gleich gescheite Hope Spanner dazu.


----------



## machmit (23. Januar 2015)

Und auf jeden ordentliche Reifen mitbestellen. Oder dann direkt bei Lieferung. Die Floater taugen m.E. nix und nerven nur.
Bei mir ist vanhelga 60tpi vorn und hüskerdü 27tpi hinten top. --wie schon berichtet. --hab aber nur den Floater-Vergleich. Und dann auch gleich nen freeride-Schlauch rein. --So macht's auch Spaß trotz Starrgabel :-D


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Januar 2015)

Marc, eine alternative wäre noch ein Fatboy. Dürfte dir ja bekannt sein...  
Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, sollte der Denfeld noch was auf Lager haben.
HiBike hat u.a. ein Kona stehen.

Aber ein O*O Fatty würde ich auch heute wieder kaufen. Mir gefällt die Optik sehr gut und die Geo liegt mir total.
Mein Rahmenset hängt geschlachtet im Montageständer.. richtig los komme ich davon nicht.

Auch wenn die O*Os HIER im IBC regelrecht an jeder Ecke zu sehen sind (im Krankenhaus trifft man ja auch nur kranke Menschen), finde ich das O*O grundsätzlich nicht ganz so Mainstream wie'n Speci o.ä. !
Und der Preis ist absolut top.
Nicht immer ist eine teurere Lösung die bessere.


----------



## BigJohn (23. Januar 2015)

Nichts gegen das fatty, aber was hier allein schon alles aufgezählt wird.  Spanner, Gabel, Lenker, Reifen sollen von Anfang an weg. Die Laufräder müssen kontrolliert werden und sind ohne Ausfräsung. Wenn dann vielleicht noch ein Sattel, Griffe und Pedale dazu kommen sind wir schon ein ordentliches Stück von 1300€ entfernt. Die original Übersetzung ist was man so ließt auch realitätsfern. Das fatty wurde auch zeitweise für 999€ vertrieben, dafür finde ich es ok.  Ansonsten besteht aber kaum noch eine Preisdifferenz zu einem dude oder Fatboy.
Außerdem sind nun auch die Vertreter von felt und silverback auf dem Markt und weitere im Anmarsch.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Januar 2015)

Das Silverback Scoop! Stimmt. Das finde ich auch top.

Händler wäre für uns in Bad Vilbel, wenn ich mich nicht irre?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (23. Januar 2015)

Kein anderes Fatbike hat so ein schönes Doppelobergeröhr wie das On One Fatty.


----------



## scylla (23. Januar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Nichts gegen das fatty, aber was hier allein schon alles aufgezählt wird.  Spanner, Gabel, Lenker, Reifen sollen von Anfang an weg. Die Laufräder müssen kontrolliert werden und sind ohne Ausfräsung. Wenn dann vielleicht noch ein Sattel, Griffe und Pedale dazu kommen sind wir schon ein ordentliches Stück von 1300€ entfernt. Die original Übersetzung ist was man so ließt auch realitätsfern. Das fatty wurde auch zeitweise für 999€ vertrieben, dafür finde ich es ok.  Ansonsten besteht aber kaum noch eine Preisdifferenz zu einem dude oder Fatboy.
> Außerdem sind nun auch die Vertreter von felt und silverback auf dem Markt und weitere im Anmarsch.



Du hast Recht, wenn man rein nach den Anbauteilen geht, dann gibt es wahrscheinlich andere Bikes für ähnliches Geld, an denen man weniger tauschen muss. Man muss aber bei der Vergleicherei auch sehen, dass das On-One schon seit einiger Zeit am Markt ist und aufgrund seiner gut dafür geeigneten Geometrie verhältnismäßig oft auf Trails "missbraucht" wird. Dadurch fallen Fehler an den Anbauteilen auf und werden hier halt zur Sprache gebracht. An den noch nicht so lange (oder noch nicht) am Markt befindlichen Fatbikes, die du als Alternative nennst, sind die Teile noch gar nicht so oft und lange durchgenudelt worden. Ob z.B. die JumboJim Reifen an Dude und Felt besser taugen als die Floater weiß schlicht noch keiner, wird sich zeigen. 
Außerdem kommt es mir persönlich immer noch am meisten auf den Rahmen an. Das ist schließlich, was auf längere Zeit bleibt. Reifen, Felgen, Kettenblätter und Kassetten gehen irgendwann eh kaputt und werden ersetzt. Daher würde ich bei einer Kaufentscheidung nie nach den Anbauteilen als vorrangiges Merkmal gehen.


----------



## stuhli (23. Januar 2015)

Wenn man ein OnOne Fatty serienmässig lässt, tut es das was es soll sehr gut ohne dass man was tauscht.
Vielleicht hatte ich nur Glück und dadurch keine Probleme mit den Schnellspannern. Mir ist auch nie ein Reifen runtergesprungen und die Floaters liefen auch ohne viel Geeiere. Der LRS lief rund und hatte ne gleichmässige Spannung. Dass es Reifen gibt mit weniger Selfsteering mag sein, aber auch bei den Mitbewerbern gibt es da Unterschiede.  Ob da jetzt 4,8er Reifen drauf gehn, stand für mich nie zur Debatte, weil @Bumble gezeigt hat bzw. zeigt, dass einiges fättes draufgeht, es muss nicht immer gleich der Lou sein. Die Fahreigenschaften des Bikes sind klasse und mir hat es in Sachen 'knifflige Trails bewältigen' sehr geholfen und ich hab mich Trails getraut, die weder mit dem Honzo noch mit meinem Stumpi so gern fahre, wie mit dem Fatty.

Dass ich mein Fatty verkauft habe, hatte nicht mit den Qualitäten des Bikes zu tun, sondern war ein Rechenexempel. Umrüstung auf Bluto hätte auch eine neue Nabe gebraucht und logischerweise hätte ich dann einen kompletten LRS geholt. Mir kam dann ein Bike dazwischen, das ich immer haben wollte...Kona Honzo 2012.....und da war für mich die Sache klar.

Ich würde mir wohl mitlerweile, wenn ich mir ein Fatbike holen würde, kein Fatty holen, sondern eher ein Canyon Dude. Das hat allerdings andere Gründe und die Kosten wären auch die doppelten. Wenn es nur günstig sein soll....ganz klar Fatty.


----------



## Staanemer (23. Januar 2015)

Dito.

Sicherlich war das Fatty eines der ersten in Europa und mit "Fatty" auch der Namensgeber für alle Dickräder in Deutschland, wobei eigentlich nur das Fatty den Namen auch verdient hätte. Und es ist im Preisvergleich bezüglich der Ausstattung bei dem heutigem Angebot sicherlich zu hinterfragen.
Das heisst im Gegenzug aber auch, dass die Anbauteile dem Einsatzgebiet des Fatty´s, welcher sich erst über Monate, wenn nicht sogar Jahre herauskristalisiert hat, nach heutigen Erkenntnissen auf Dauer nicht standhalten.
Die Gattung ist halt noch relativ jung, wer hier viel liest, und zwar kreuz und quer durch alle Themen, bekommt auch sehr sehr viel Wissen.

Doch zuerst kommt immernoch das Einsatzgebiet. Das muss man persönlich für sich entscheiden. Man kann ja nicht genrell ein Bike empfehlen, dass die besseren Parts hat, aber am Einsatzgebiet völlig vorbei geht.

Ich hab einfach schweinemässig Glück gehabt, mit der Geo des Fatty´s.
Als ich das Ding 2012 bestellt habe, bin ich volles Risioko gegangen, denn es gab damals kein Forum und keine Erfahrungen in Europa mit dieser Art von Rad. Ein paar Leute von oberhalb des Kanals hatten das schon, das wars aber auch.
Mit dem heutigem Wissen aus den Erfahrungen anderer Fahrer, Berichten und dem Vergleiche von Geotabellen, ist es auch heute noch, trotz aller Konkurrenz, das beste Rad für mein Einsatzgebiet. Daher habe ich auch nahezu alles umgerüstet: Gabel, Stütze, Antrieb, Laufräder, Reifen, usw. 

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob meine Fatbikebegeisterung genauso gewachsen wäre, wenn ich damals ein Mukluk, ein Moonlander, ein Salsa oder ein 9zero7 für teures Geld importiert hätte, dass eventuell nicht meinem Einsatzgebiet entspricht. Dann wären die fetten Reifen tatsächlich nur Angeberei gewesen.

Lustigerweise hat das für mich gar nicht viel geändert. Auch mit dem heutigem Wissen müsste ich einem Fatty gegenüber den anderen Herstellern den Vorzug geben oder auf das doppelte so teuer Dude warten.


----------



## Staanemer (23. Januar 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Wenn es das Fatty werden sollte, würde ich definitiv für den Aufpreis die Carbongabel einpacken.
> Das Teil ist sahnig, formt einen schönen Übergang zum Rahmen und wiegt ~750g weniger.
> So lässt sich im Preisvergleich zu den Mitbewerbern die nicht ideale Felgen-Reifenkombi ausgleichen.
> 
> Weiß dein Nachbar vom Unstand der limitierten Reifenfreiheit, falls es ihn aus optischen oder technischen Gründen zu den ganz Dicken zieht? 1fach gefahren bietet der Rahmen ja zumindest Platz für die Zwischengrößen.



Da ich mittlerweile weiss, dass Du etwas gereizt auf mich reagierst, werde ich es ganz ganz vorsichtig formulieren:

Ich schätze sehr Deinen Wissenspool. Sehr oft kritisiere ich ganz allgemein, wenn jemand eine Aussage trifft, die er nicht überprüft oder selbst nachvollzogen hat. Denn ansonsten bleiben diese fehlerhaften Aussagen hier im Fourm stehen und führen bei Informationssuchenden Lesern zu einem falschen Bild. So auch Deine Aussage bezüglich 2-fach mit größeren Reifen als 4,0, was im Fatty mit entsprechenden Komponenten einwandfrei funktioniert und auch mehrfach hier gefahren wird.

Weitere Information hierzu, mit Bildern, findest Du in diesem Thema. Unter anderem waren diese Informationen für mich der Grund, trotz 2-fach einen breiteren Reifen zu montieren. Bilder zu meinem Umbau findest Du ein paar Seiten zurück oder in meinem Album. Von anderen Fatty-Besitzern wurden mir eine X5 oder X9 empfohlen, ich fahre jetzt eine The Hive, um mal die letzten Infos zu nennen.

Ich kann auch gerne eine bebilderten Bericht schreiben mit allen drei Kurbeln, die bisher montiert waren.


----------



## zoomer (23. Januar 2015)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Ladies, Gentlemen...
> 
> Der andere Nachbar will jetzt auch ein Fettrad.  Er hätte gerne ein Komplettrad, und sein Budget ist eher limitiert. Von daher riet ich ihm zum Fatty.
> 
> ...




Zu Upgrades :

Unbedingt die Carbongabel.
Schöner, leichter, erschwinglich.

El Guapo, nein.
Schön aber viel zu hart.
Knuckleball, in "chewy" ok
Leicht, fast so komfortabel wie ein Syntace Alu Vector aber recht hoch !


Ggf. auch möglich :

Bremsen gegen was  DOT-freies von Shimano tauschen, Geschmackssache.

Die On One Sattelstütze war mir zu windig. Irgendwas anderes.



Hinterher :

Unbedingt die Schläuche gegen was leichteres wechseln, Felgenbänder
können auch raus, solange man keine Löcher bohrt.



Ansonsten :

Ein Felt fürs nächste Jahr bestellen ....


----------



## Olca (23. Januar 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Kein anderes Fatbike hat so ein schönes Doppelobergeröhr wie das On One Fatty.


 Kann ich nur zustimmen , sicherlich Geschmackssache , aber die anderen Rahmen finde ich größtenteils alle sehr detailarm und langweilig. 

Dazu noch eine gute geo, klasse Preis/Leistungs Verhältniss und sooooo schlecht ist weder der Laufradsatz noch der floater , zum FATten reinschnuppern auf jeden Fall Top, und wer basteln und individualisieren will, dem wird auch mit Rahmen Kit, Rolling bundle etc. geholfen.


----------



## machmit (23. Januar 2015)

Zum normalen herumfahren ist die Ausstattung vllt ausreichend ok. Bei mir haben eigentlich nur die Reifen gestört.Schnellspanner hab ich ohne großes Testen einfach sofort getauscht,weil die ne Plastikklemmplatte und keinen ordentlich gehärteten “Zahnklemmring“ hatten. --die ersten Ausfahrten taten die o*os aber ohne Verziehen oder lockern... Die Felgen und Naben find ich ok. Nix locker oder ungleich gespannt.
Für den aktuellen Preis würde ich aber sicher auch lieber noch warten und felt und co “antesten“. --Hab vor weihnachten son mega-über-Nacht-Angebot zufällig erwischt. DER Preis (699pfund) war OK für das Bike. Alles darüber finde ich schon recht teuer! 
--aber die geo ist echt top UK-trail-ig und macht richtig Spaß.
Die Gabel find ich auch ok. Nur halt für meinen Einsatz dann leider auf dauer ungeeignet.
Rideon!


----------



## CaseOnline (23. Januar 2015)

Danke euch sehr!!! Die beiden haben sich jetzt aber doch gerade auf das Scoop eingeschossen und telefonieren die Republik ab. Sachdienliche Hinweise für verfügbare Doubles in M gerne per PN...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (23. Januar 2015)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Danke euch sehr!!! Die beiden haben sich jetzt aber doch gerade auf das Scoop eingeschossen und telefonieren die Republik ab. Sachdienliche Hinweise für verfügbare Doubles in M gerne per PN...



gute Wahl


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. Januar 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> gute Wahl



Da du ja beide Bikes hast, ist das doch nur ein Allgemeinplatz!


----------



## machmit (23. Januar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ansonsten :
> 
> Ein Felt fürs nächste Jahr bestellen ....


Auch kürzlich gesehen. Die haben Rahmen und Naben mit Steckachsen und vorne 150mm zumindest upgrade-freundlich gebaut. --geo-Tabelle hab ich leider noch nicht gesehen... und 1000e zum starten ist sicher ok. --Komponenten hab ich jetzt nicht gescheckt, aber werden bestimmt erstmal tun und früher oder später dann ja eh oft getauscht ;-)


----------



## criscross (23. Januar 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Da du ja beide Bikes hast, ist das doch nur ein Allgemeinplatz!



.....hattest....muss das heißen, habe es heute verschickt !


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. Januar 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> .....hattest....muss das heißen, habe es heute verschickt !



Achso!? War das nur ein Vergleichstest, bei dem das Fatty gewonnen hat oder wurdest du gezwungen, dich für eines zu entscheiden?


----------



## criscross (23. Januar 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Achso!? War das nur ein Vergleichstest, bei dem das Fatty gewonnen hat oder wurdest du gezwungen, dich für eines zu entscheiden?



ne...nix gezwungen 

ich wollt gerne mal ' voll fett '  probieren...aber der L Rahmen war mir für meine Größe zu sperrig,
darum musste er leider wieder gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (23. Januar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Mit dem heutigem Wissen aus den Erfahrungen anderer Fahrer, Berichten und dem Vergleiche von Geotabellen, ist es auch heute noch, trotz aller Konkurrenz, das beste Rad für mein Einsatzgebiet. Daher habe ich auch nahezu alles umgerüstet: Gabel, Stütze, Antrieb, Laufräder, Reifen, usw.
> ...
> Lustigerweise hat das für mich gar nicht viel geändert. Auch mit dem heutigem Wissen müsste ich einem Fatty gegenüber den anderen Herstellern den Vorzug geben oder auf das doppelte so teuer Dude warten.



Exakt so geht es mir auch 
Nur, dass ich parallel noch auf das hypothetische Carbon-Fatty warte, von dem noch niemand genaueres weiß.
Aber eigentlich geht's da auch nur noch um ein paar Gramm Gewicht, alles andere ist am Rahmen des Alufatty imho nicht verbesserungswürdig oder verbesserbar.


----------



## Bumble (23. Januar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> alles andere ist am Rahmen des Alufatty imho nicht verbesserungswürdig oder verbesserbar.



Achsklemmung ?


----------



## scylla (23. Januar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Achsklemmung ?



Hm ok, erwischt. Ne Steckachse hinten wäre schon fein. Hatte ich verdrängt.


----------



## machmit (23. Januar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Hm ok, erwischt. Ne Steckachse hinten wäre schon fein. Hatte ich verdrängt.


Zur Not muss man in eine hope-nabe ne 10mm schrau-hohl-achse bauen. Das bringt zumindest viel weniger flex und verziehen in den hinterbau. Wobei das verziehen der achse beim Fatty wohl der wesentlichere Aspekt ist. Flex beim hardtail ist ja eher nen theoretisches Problem als das man's wirklich beim fahren merkt.


----------



## BigJohn (24. Januar 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> Flex beim hardtail ist ja eher nen theoretisches Problem als das man's wirklich beim fahren merkt.


Besonders wenn wie beim Fatty nicht an Material gespart wurde.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. Januar 2015)

habe fertig !  













und heute gleich artgerecht ausgeführt !


----------



## corra (25. Januar 2015)

ABSOLUT GEIL


----------



## Bumble (25. Januar 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> Zur Not muss man in eine hope-nabe ne 10mm schrau-hohl-achse bauen.



Verlinkt doch mal die Achse die man verbauen kann.


----------



## corra (25. Januar 2015)

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...&sa=X&ei=KErFVL3RIsLIPPaIgOgG&ved=0CD4Q9QEwBA

denke die ist gemeint


----------



## Bumble (25. Januar 2015)

Die Hope Achse gibt's neuerdings in 170mm ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corra (25. Januar 2015)

ist mir nicht bekannt zumindest ist bei Hope nix als ersatzteil gelistet, sollte mich wundern wenn da ein anderrer Hersteller was im programm hat


----------



## machmit (25. Januar 2015)

Hehe! Hatte ich das nicht schon mal geschrieben? Ich kenne diese Achsen leider nur für "Standard"-MTBs. --Müsste man also selbst was "bauen". --Dachte ihr Fatbike-Profis "kennt" solche Achsen. --Was hier so bei einigen "aus der Maschine" fällt, da müsste eine lange Schraubachse doch auch möglich sein. "Rohlinge" für sowas sollte man doch in der Werkzeug- und Metallindustrie finden !??! --Ich habe so eine Achse leider nicht. Sehr schade!


----------



## machmit (25. Januar 2015)

--Sonst hätte ich schon direkt nen Link gepostet...


----------



## Bumble (25. Januar 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> Hehe! Hatte ich das nicht schon mal geschrieben? Ich kenne diese Achsen leider nur für "Standard"-MTBs. --Müsste man also selbst was "bauen". --Dachte ihr Fatbike-Profis "kennt" solche Achsen. --Was hier so bei einigen "aus der Maschine" fällt, da müsste eine lange Schraubachse doch auch möglich sein. "Rohlinge" für sowas sollte man doch in der Werkzeug- und Metallindustrie finden !??! --Ich habe so eine Achse leider nicht. Sehr schade!


Dann schreib doch bitte deine Beiträge so, dass man sie versteht und sie auch für andere hilfreich sind.

Ich hatte es so verstanden dass du eine solche Achse hast.

Da ich bei meinem Umbau ca. eine Woche lang auf der Suche war und mir dann was selbst gebaut habe/habe bauen lassen, hätte es mich gewundert wenns sowas zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## corra (25. Januar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Dann schreib doch bitte deine Beiträge so, dass man sie versteht und sie auch für andere hilfreich sind.
> 
> Ich hatte es so verstanden dass du eine solche Achse hast.
> 
> Da ich bei meinem Umbau ca. eine Woche lang auf der Suche war und mir dann was selbst gebaut habe/habe bauen lassen, hätte es mich gewundert wenns sowas zu kaufen gibt.



hast du nen link zu deinem selbstbau ??


----------



## Bumble (25. Januar 2015)

steht alles hier im thread, suchen müsst ihr das aber selbst


----------



## machmit (25. Januar 2015)

corra schrieb:


> http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.wigglestatic.com/images/hope-bolt-in-conversion-med.jpg?w=430&h=430&a=7&imgrefurl=http://www.wigglesport.de/hope-pro-2-evo-mtb-10-mm-achsen-umrustkit-von-schnellspanner-auf-schraubfixierung-hinterrad/&h=430&w=430&tbnid=AJh9S1nG0YX0kM:&zoom=1&tbnh=90&tbnw=90&usg=__lQHUIicpalxC5t3xyx_ix66foQU=&docid=4tckCKE6O_ZdEM&sa=X&ei=KErFVL3RIsLIPPaIgOgG&ved=0CD4Q9QEwBA
> 
> denke die ist gemeint


Nein. Die Idee kam von meiner alten Enduro-Schnellspanner-Lösung: 10mm Hope "Schnellspanner"-Nabe mit dieser "Befestigung":
http://www.dtswiss.com/Komponenten/RWS/RWS-Thru-bolt-de
--Hätte gedacht, dass irgendein Fatbike-Hersteller auch sowas für die langen Fatbike-Achsen anbietet...
Sorry, wenn der Verdacht aufkam, ich HÄTTE eine solche Achse.


----------



## Bumble (25. Januar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> steht alles hier im thread, suchen müsst ihr das aber selbst


angefangen hatte ich hier bei post93
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fatty-special-aufbauthread.691232/page-4

dann wurde ich nett unterbrochen und wo ich die restlichen bilder gepostet habe weiss ich nicht mehr, vermutlich hier im OnOne Thread


----------



## Rommos (25. Januar 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> habe fertig !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow - tolle Farbe! Wie gemacht - Lack/Pulver?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machmit (25. Januar 2015)

Vielleicht gibt es ja über Rohloff solche 10er-Schraubachsen...
http://www.wowbikeparts.de/rohloff/speedhub-xl-ts-db-oem2


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. Januar 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Wow - tolle Farbe! Wie gemacht - Lack/Pulver?


Pulver mit Klarlackschicht drüber


----------



## zoomer (25. Januar 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> habe fertig !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kann ich so zu 100 % unterstützen !!!

Wirklich absolut klasse.
Nächstes Bike der Woche !


----------



## machmit (28. Januar 2015)

Bluto-Umbau ist gestartet. Doch früher als gedacht, aber hab's einfach nicht abwarten können 
Heute beim Kumpel den on-one-Konus auf 1.5 aufgedreht. Passt und sitzt.
Just noch die Bluto eingesetzt und das umgespeichte on-one-Rad eingesetzt, und
erste Hofrunde: Super Mtb-Feeling und null Handgelenk-Gerappel bei Bunnyhop und Co :-D --so muss mein fat-mtb sein. Top! --Möchte ja kein Reiserad, sondern ein Trailbike.
Vorderbremse fehlt leider noch. --Mein Speci-Händler hat mir irgendwie den falschen PM-Brems-Adapter für die Avid DB3 (180mm) mitgegeben :-( ...
Jemand nen Link “griffbereit“, welcher da tut? --werde gleich auch selbst los suchen. Jaman.
Rideon! --erste Ausfahrt werde ich dann bestimmt nochmal berichten; vllt mit foto. Obwohl, ist ja irgendwie alles Standard...
PS: Adapter gefunden. Scheinbar "fehlte" der "standard"-Adapter in dem 20er-Set. Der CPS-Adapter war drin. Passt aber net, da die DB3 nen "standard"-Sattel haben soll...


----------



## Wbs_70 (2. Februar 2015)

Letztens nach dem Matschrennen vor Ort ;-)


----------



## BigJohn (2. Februar 2015)

Fas Kettenblatt hat aber auch ohne Matsch nicht viel Platz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corra (2. Februar 2015)

dein


Wbs_70 schrieb:


> Letztens nach dem Matschrennen vor Ort ;-)


deine stütze biste damit zufrieden ?? Gerne auch pm


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. Februar 2015)

Ist eigentlich auf dem Rahmen eine Mindesteinstecktiefe für die Sattelstütze vermerkt?
Da der nur 2Tage original blieb und dann zum pulvern ging ist mir da entsprechendes entgangen. 
Jetzt stellt sich eben die Frage wie tief muss sie min drin sein? 
(Größe M)

Gruß Björn


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. Februar 2015)

Immer bis unters Oberrohr,hab ich mal gelernt!


----------



## machmit (2. Februar 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Immer bis unters Oberrohr,hab ich mal gelernt!


Hehe! Was und wo das Oberrohr am Fatty-Sattelrohr ist, ist beim Fatty man leider zweierlei.
Die Frage nach der Mindestrahmeneinstecktiefe hatte ich mir auch schon mal gestellt. Und weil ich keine gute Antwort bekam, habe ich mich an der originalen o*o-Sattelstütze orientiert, die verbaut war: 10cm. Hoffe, das passt dauerhaft...


----------



## zoomer (2. Februar 2015)

Es gibt zwei Mindesteinstecktiefen,
die von der Sattelstütze, meist 100 mm, gute manchmal auch mit 90 mm und billige ab und zu mit 120 mm,
und die vom Rahmen, am besten deutlich unter den Schweissnähten vom Oberrohr.

Wäre bei Fatty auch günstig, aber kaum machbar.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. Februar 2015)

die von der Stütze ist klar, steht ja drauf.... 
bis unter die OR Schweißnähte würde in meinem Fall bedeuten ich kann wahrscheinlich jegliche versenkbare Stützen vergessen


----------



## zoomer (2. Februar 2015)

Bei mir in L wären das gute 20 cm Einstecktiefe 

Ich denke Syntace schreibt wegen ihrer knappen 90 mm immer in die Anleitung
"Rahmenherstellerangabe beachten" o.Ä.
In irgendeinem Handbuch zu einem Rad hab ich auch mal was gelesen.


----------



## Staanemer (2. Februar 2015)

Die war wohl jedenfalls zu kurz:



Staanemer schrieb:


> Keine Panikmache:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/one-fat-bike-frame-730411-63.html
> 
> Nur einfach mal beim Putzen, egal welcher Rahmen, pingelig die Augen offen halten.



Ich wundere mich sowieso schon seit Jahren über lange Kerle auf viel zu kleinen Rahmen mit ewig langen Stützen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. Februar 2015)

blöd wenn man relativ lange Beine hat aber keinen langen Rahmen fahren will
ich liege bei fast allen Herstellern zw. M und L


----------



## Staanemer (2. Februar 2015)

Naja, das sieht bei Dir aber noch ziemlich human aus.

Weder beim Fatty, noch Liteville wächst halt das Oberrohr in der Höhe mit, was bei großen Kerlen irgendwie schlaksig wirken muss. Geht nicht anders. Ich habe die Probleme eher andersrum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machmit (3. Februar 2015)

Das ist ein solides alu-rohr.da on-one null Angaben macht, und selbst ne sattelstütze mit 10cm min montiert, sollte das also auch bei Rahmen L passen.
Mein enduro hat offiziell 8cm. Und auch kein echtes oberrohr. Da mtb ja meist als Sport betriebenen wird, sitzt man doch eh kaum. -- tut auch viel zu sehr weh, wenn's derber wird. --darum ist für mich die sattelstütze das Maß. --Hab nen alten mtb-Rahmen, da sind's 4cm bis untereres oberrohr...!?  manche bike-hersteller notieren wenigstens das min-maß, oder haben nen soll-loch im Rahmen... beim Fatty also:Vollgas,aber schön im stehen :-D
Wird schon halten...


----------



## machmit (3. Februar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Die war wohl jedenfalls zu kurz:
> 
> 
> 
> Ich wundere mich sowieso schon seit Jahren über lange Kerle auf viel zu kleinen Rahmen mit ewig langen Stützen.


Ist dann wohl Garantie...
“Warranty has been approved. New frame is on the way.“


----------



## Wbs_70 (3. Februar 2015)

corra schrieb:


> dein
> 
> deine stütze biste damit zufrieden ?? Gerne auch pm



hallo,
ja, ich bin mit der Kindshock Supernational und Sackgriff sehr zufrieden.
fahre die stütze an 3 meiner Räder, und an allen funktioniert sie uneingeschränkt gut.

ich habe an der Kindshock noch kein Sattel- oder Kopfspiel feststellen können, wie an manch anderen Fabrikaten.
einmal gab es ein Problem, dass die im abgesenkten Zustand und blockierten Hebel beim Anheben am Sattel mit ausgefahren kam und beim abstellen wieder zurück in die abgesenkte Position ging. ist normalerweise sonst nicht so, da bleibt sie starr in der position wo man sie ablässt. ging zum service und war kurz nachher behoben.

ansonsten macht sie alles mit, eben auch mehrere Tage draußen bei Minusgraden kein Problem.
Touren, Parkeinsätze, Rennen...etcpp.

einmal gab es etwas gehake bei der Salzkammerguttrophy vor Jahren, das waren aber auch 9h Regen und Matsch, ohne Zeit zum Säubern , da hat sie dann nach 8 Stunden n bissl rummgesponnen und erst nach mehrmaligen Drücken am Hebel abgesenkt, war aber wie gesagt eine extreme Ausnahmesituation und ist nie wieder vorgekommen


----------



## corra (3. Februar 2015)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> hallo,
> ja, ich bin mit der Kindshock Supernational und Sackgriff sehr zufrieden.
> fahre die stütze an 3 meiner Räder, und an allen funktioniert sie uneingeschränkt gut.
> 
> ...



mir geht es darum das ich nicht noch ein Kabel am Lenker habe , sie Schwarz -Rot ist , und zuverlässig tut was sie soll das scheint ja zuzutreffen  dan werd ich mal eine ordern  danke


----------



## Wbs_70 (3. Februar 2015)

stimmt, wegen den Zusatzkabelmist gings mir auch.
sackgriff gewöhnt man sich sehr schnell an.
ab und zu am Hebel sauber machen und nicht allzu viel Dreck reinrieseln lassen dann funzt das gut.


----------



## FlowinFlo (3. Februar 2015)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> sackgriff gewöhnt man sich sehr schnell an.
> ab und zu am Hebel sauber machen und nicht allzu viel Dreck reinrieseln lassen dann funzt das gut.


----------



## Wbs_70 (3. Februar 2015)

genau, was zu erwarten war ;-)


----------



## Wbs_70 (3. Februar 2015)




----------



## Rommos (5. Februar 2015)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


>



Wow, sehr cool  - hast den Shifter selbst gelocht? Tolles Detail, muss ich glaub ich auch an meinem XTR machen. Tipps?

Danke und Gruß
Roman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (5. Februar 2015)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> ja, ich bin mit der Kindshock Supernational und Sackgriff sehr zufrieden.
> fahre die stütze an 3 meiner Räder, und an allen funktioniert sie uneingeschränkt gut.
> 
> ich habe an der Kindshock noch kein Sattel- oder Kopfspiel feststellen können, wie an manch anderen Fabrikaten.



Meine Supernatural 150mm sackt nach jetzt fast 2 Jahren Gebrauch leider beim draufsetzen minimal ein, das war am Anfang nicht, werd sie mal einschicken solange ich noch Garantie habe.
Seitliches Spiel ist akzeptabel, Funktion ist auch okay.


----------



## machmit (6. Februar 2015)

Kurzer Fahr-Bericht nach Bluto-Upgrade:
--100er Bluto mit "aufgedrehten" o*o 1.1/8er Gabelkonus in o*o smoothie-mixer Steuersatz und o*o-Felge--
Einbauhöhe aufm Trail perfekt für verspieltes Fahren im Stehen. Speziell wenns leicht bis stärker bergrunter geht. Top! --So wollte ich mein Fatty haben und fahren :-D
Performance der Gabel mit "mehr" Luftdruck (ca. 15% SAG) und Standard-Token-Anzahl und 2-3 Klicks Druckstufe und schneller Zugstufe: WELTEN!!! im Vergleich zur Starrgabel sowieso, aber auch im Vergleich zu meinem Enduro mit Pike bei leichten Wurzel-Stein-Trails und moderater Geschwindigkeit: FÄTT! Gefällt mir sehr und fühlt sich nach mehr Federweg an. --Klar, im derben Gelände mit Speed wirds sicher grenzwertig, aber dafür will ich die Karre dann doch nicht missbrauchen. --Könnte aber gehen. Je nach Schmerz-Toleranz... 

Insgesamt: Wenn man das Fatty als Trailbike mit Spaßfaktor fahren will, dann muss man definitiv eine Federgabel einbauen. --Obwohl: Allein für die Hände und Handgelenke ist ein wenig Federweg sicher auch beim normalen Touren sinnvoll...

Bergauf: Dank des Mega-Gripps und der großen Reifen bin ich über all easy hoch gefahren. --Zur Not schiebe ich aber eh und ruhe mich für bergrunter aus. Außerdem gibt es hier in Teuto und Co eh keinen langen Anstiege.  --Und trotzdem schiebe ich teilweise, um zu entspannen 

Am Ende musste ich mehr Geld ins Fatty stecken als geplant, dafür tut es jetzt aber richtig gut.  
Freue mich schon auf die erste längere leichte Endurotour in den Piesberg mit Mini-Bikepark!
Rideon!


----------



## Wbs_70 (8. Februar 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Wow, sehr cool  - hast den Shifter selbst gelocht? Tolles Detail, muss ich glaub ich auch an meinem XTR machen. Tipps?
> 
> Danke und Gruß
> Roman



ja, letztens in der Pausenlangeweile, 
einfach den Akkuschrauber im Flur genommen und den dünnen Bohrer, die "Löcher" nur angebohrt damit das Alu rauskommt, i.E. sind nur 3 Löcher gelocht, alles wäre mir dann doch zu gefährlich, so ala Sollbruchstelle wenn man mal derbe draufknallt.
aber von der Optik ist es voll Disco! ;-)


----------



## Rommos (9. Februar 2015)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> ja, letztens in der Pausenlangeweile,
> einfach den Akkuschrauber im Flur genommen und den dünnen Bohrer, die "Löcher" nur angebohrt damit das Alu rauskommt, i.E. sind nur 3 Löcher gelocht, alles wäre mir dann doch zu gefährlich, so ala Sollbruchstelle wenn man mal derbe draufknallt.
> aber von der Optik ist es voll Disco! ;-)



OK, hab mir das beim Einbau des Shifters schon überlegt... aber ich dachte, es ist nur Kunsstoff

Danke


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. Februar 2015)

ersetze "Stein" mit "Bike"


----------



## Optimizer (11. Februar 2015)

Anscheinend erscheit noch vor dem Carbon-Fatty ein neues Trail-lastigeres Fatty???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Februar 2015)

Sch#@%÷	!!  
Ich kann doch nicht schon wieder ein neues Projekt angehen.... 



Bin gespannt!


----------



## scylla (11. Februar 2015)

Hängebauchschwein-Oberrohr


----------



## Staanemer (11. Februar 2015)

Du weisst ja, der Trend geht zum Drittfatty.

Müssen halt die anderen im Keller etwas zur Seite rutschen.

Trotzdem warte ich ab, jetzt ist erstmal ein neues Enduro dran. Fat ist schön, aber eben nicht alles.


----------



## scylla (11. Februar 2015)

Ein Fatbike reicht (mir)!


----------



## Staanemer (11. Februar 2015)

Hmmmmm, njaaaaaa, nööööö. Ich überdenke gerade den Fuhrpark, weisst Du ja.

Das original Fatty bleibt und zwar ungefedert, bis ich was besseres (leichteres) ähnlicher Geo gefunden habe.

Aber so ein Fat-Fully hat schon was....


----------



## Optimizer (11. Februar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Hängebauchschwein-Oberrohr


 Ja, leider. Auch die ersten geleakten Bilder des Carbonfattys sind enttäuschend (sieht genause aus wie eines der China-Carbon-Rahmen, die auf alibaba erhältlich sind). Ich finde es sehr schade, dass das doppelte Oberrohr wegfällt.


----------



## Staanemer (11. Februar 2015)

Eben, wer will schon den Einheitskram.


----------



## scylla (11. Februar 2015)

Ob's daran liegt, dass Brant Richards nicht mehr bei On-One ist? 
Seine Bike-Konzepte haben mir schon immer gefallen, auch als er für Ragley designed hat.


----------



## zoomer (11. Februar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Hängebauchschwein-Oberrohr



Ja das ist heftig.

Aber die auffällige, freundliche Farbe reizt mich schon wieder.
Ich geh mal davon aus dass das vollfett wird und dicke Achsen bekommt.

Also nix mit Fatty Upgrade sonder eher 2 Dicke in der Wohnung ...


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Februar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich geh mal davon aus dass das vollfett wird und dicke Achsen bekommt.


Es ist in meinen Augen warscheinlicher, dass das eine B+Version darstellt.
Die Sitzsstreben stehen ziemlich eng beieinander...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (11. Februar 2015)

war auch mein Gedanke. Genau beurteilen kann man's aber nicht, dazu sieht man zu wenig.


----------



## zoomer (11. Februar 2015)

Überzeugt.

Aber wenn es nicht mindestens 29+ wird bin ich raus 
Allerdings würde ich schon niemals ein dünnes +Rädchen als Cup Cake Fat(ty) (Trail) bezeichnen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Februar 2015)

On One auf Facebook schrieb:
			
		

> 650+ Parkwood!! Thats right standard parkwood 29 with Revs and ooodles of clearance. What do you think?
> Rim= WTB yet to be released
> Tyres= WTB Trail Scraper 2.8



Sollte das sowas werden? Die Decals sind ja etwas anders.
Ist dann wohl wahrscheinlicher, dass es ein 29+ im Stile des Niners wird.


----------



## zoomer (11. Februar 2015)

Na das ist aber ein Scylla Rad.

Das muss was anderes (ähnliches) sein sonst würden die jetzt nicht einen neuen Namen erfinden.


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Februar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Das muss was anderes (ähnliches) sein sonst würden die jetzt nicht einen neuen Namen erfinden.


Da stimme ich dir zu! Du kamst meinem Edit zuvor..


----------



## scylla (11. Februar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Na das ist aber ein Scylla Rad.



Ganz sicher nicht. B+ würde ich vielleicht ganz gern mal zum Spaß testen, aber der Drang es zu besitzen geht gegen "Minus Null"


----------



## zoomer (11. Februar 2015)

Versteh ich nicht.
Kannst ja auch 1.9er Reifen drauf machen. Die 27 ½" merkt doch gegenüber 26"
eh kein Mensch. Ich glaub Dir gefällt nur wieder die Farbe nicht


----------



## scylla (11. Februar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht.
> Kannst ja auch 1.9er Reifen drauf machen. Die 27 ½" merkt doch gegenüber 26"
> eh kein Mensch. Ich glaub Dir gefällt nur wieder die Farbe nicht



Ich dachte, B+ hat dann eher einen Abrollumfang wie ein "normaler" 29er, und 26+ ist dann ungefähr wie 27,5?
Wenn man auf so ein Plus-Rad schmale Reifen drauf macht, dann ist's ja sinnlos.


----------



## zoomer (11. Februar 2015)

Jetzt bin ich verwirrt.
Ich dachte das B+ wäre Dir zu fett. Dir gefallen dann eher kleine Radumfänge wie
die früheren 26er. Das wären dann 24+, oder das Baby Fatty.
Weil das B+ hätte ja den gleichen Radumfang wie Dein Fatty oder ein 29er.

Aber ich habe Dich schon verstanden ! Es gefällt Dir nicht und Du willst es partout nicht haben ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monolithic (11. Februar 2015)

Oh Junge oh Junge, der Haben-wollen-Faktor des Parkwood steigt bei jedem Anschauen.Sieht einfach nur mega spaßig aus, ein BMX mit Federgabel.


----------



## Bumble (11. Februar 2015)

Monolithic schrieb:


> Oh Junge oh Junge, der Haben-wollen-Faktor des Parkwood steigt bei jedem Anschauen.Sieht einfach nur mega spaßig aus, ein BMX mit Federgabel.


Geht mir ähnlich  Der Bagger Style is einfach geil und wenn es das Ding mal als 27.5er mit genug Platz für *vernünftige* 3.0er Pellen geben würde, könnt ich schwach werden.


----------



## scylla (11. Februar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich verwirrt.
> Ich dachte das B+ wäre Dir zu fett. Dir gefallen dann eher kleine Radumfänge wie
> die früheren 26er. Das wären dann 24+, oder das Baby Fatty.
> Weil das B+ hätte ja den gleichen Radumfang wie Dein Fatty oder ein 29er.
> ...




Nene, anders: für "normal" mag ich meine schmalen 26er, für "Fun" mag ich fett und riesig.
Mit solchen Zwischendingern wie Plus oder Baby Fatty kann ich rein theoretisch gar nix anfangen, das ist nicht Fisch und nicht Fleisch. Wie gesagt, probieren würd ich's ja schon gern mal um mitreden zu können. Um Geld auszugeben ist aber nicht ausreichend Haben-will-Faktor vorhanden.

Aber jetzt warten wir erst mal ab, ob das ominöse Ding wirklich "Plus" wird, oder doch "Fat".
Mich reizt das Carbon Fatty ja sowieso mehr (Gewicht und so).


----------



## zoomer (11. Februar 2015)

Ja, wenn es schöner wäre.

Bin ja mal gespannt ob es preisleistungstechnisch gegen den 1899 € Dude anstinken kann.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Februar 2015)

Vielleicht sollte ich echt nochmal warten mit dem Aufbau des zweiten LRS..?
Was vollfettes oder auch ein 29+ von O*O würde mich schon reizen. 
Quasi ein ALU-Krampus.


----------



## zoomer (11. Februar 2015)

Ich dachte mir immer, wenn 29+ dann in Carbon und leicht.
Aber solche Trail Hardtails sehen einfach immer lecker aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wbs_70 (13. Februar 2015)

hab mal n dicker Reifen vorne drauf probiert,
baut ganz schön hoch damit und wird gleich um einiges träger, Optik ist schon geil, speziell zum Abfahren würd ich's machen, sonst wohl eher nicht


----------



## Bumble (13. Februar 2015)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> speziell zum Abfahren würd ich's machen,



Zum Abfahren setz ich mich überhaupt auf diese komische Kiste drauf


----------



## Optimizer (15. Februar 2015)

Hier bitte mal Info an die Geometrie-Gabel-Steuersatz-Lenkwinkel-Experten.
Die On One Gabel (egal ob stahl oder plaste) hat 470mm axle-to-crown und 55mm offset. Wenn ich nun eine Gabel mit 483mm axle-to-crown und 45mm verbaue, wird der Lenkwinkel dann arg flacher?


----------



## zoomer (15. Februar 2015)

Ich denke die 1,3 cm Länge merkt man weniger als die damit plus dem 1 cm kürzeren Offset,
verbundene Verlängerung des Nachlaufs. Da kippt dann das Vorderrad beim in-die-Kurve-drücken
ein und die Lenkkräfte steigen.


----------



## Optimizer (16. Februar 2015)

Wie ist nochmal der Nachlauf definiert?
Die 13mm mehr axle-to-crown könnte ich eventuell durch eine Steuersatzschale kompensieren, die ca. 10-12mm weniger hoch baut, als die bisher verbaute.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Februar 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wie ist nochmal der Nachlauf definiert?
> Die 13mm mehr axle-to-crown könnte ich eventuell durch eine Steuersatzschale kompensieren, die ca. 10-12mm weniger hoch baut, als die bisher verbaute.



Jup, siehe Bumble. Der fährt doch auch das integr. Dünnringlager unten.

In der Schule habe ich mal gelernt:

Nachlauf ist der Winkel zw. der gedachten verlängerten Lenkachse (oberer, unterer Drehpunkt) zur senkrechten der Fahrbahnebene, bezogen auf die Fahrzeuglängsachse (also von der Seite betrachtet).
"Das gezogene Rad vom Einkaufswagen"

Nur dieser Offsetmist verwirrt mich immer....


----------



## criscross (16. Februar 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hier bitte mal Info an die Geometrie-Gabel-Steuersatz-Lenkwinkel-Experten.
> Die On One Gabel (egal ob stahl oder plaste) hat 470mm axle-to-crown und 55mm offset. Wenn ich nun eine Gabel mit 483mm axle-to-crown und 45mm verbaue, wird der Lenkwinkel dann arg flacher?



die On One Gabel hat kein Offset, die hat 55mm Vorbiegung !
mit deiner neuen Gabel und in Verbindung mit einem flacheren Steuersatz, wird das Bike agiler, kurvenwilliger,
war jedenfalls bei meinem Fatty mit der Salsa Gabel so, die hat ja auch weniger Vorbiegung


----------



## Optimizer (16. Februar 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> die On One Gabel hat kein Offset, die hat 55mm Vorbiegung !
> mit deiner neuen Gabel und in Verbindung mit einem flacheren Steuersatz, wird das Bike agiler, kurvenwilliger,
> war jedenfalls bei meinem Fatty mit der Salsa Gabel so, die hat ja auch weniger Vorbiegung


 Dass der "Offset" = Vorbiegung ist, war mir klar. Daher hab ich auch immer Probleme mit dem Begriff "Nachlauf".
Ich hab jetzt einfach mal mit den resultierenden Winkeln durch den jeweiligen "Offset"/Vorbiegung gerechnet. Durch den kürzeren Offset dürfte der Lenkwinkel um ca. 1° steiler werden. Wenn ich den dickeren Steuersatz drinlassen würde, würde (bezogen auf die Einbauhöhe der Gabel) der Lenkwinkel jedoch wieder 0,5°-0,7° flacher werden. Also würde ich das rein rechnerisch kaum merken!?!?


----------



## scylla (16. Februar 2015)

Bis halt darauf, dass dir die Front etwas hoch kommt. Wenn du genug Spacer verbaut hast, ist das aber einfach zu kompensieren. Zur Not könnte man ja auch den Vorbau auf negativ drehen. Lass halt erst mal den "alten" Steuersatz drin und probier's damit. Wenn es nicht passt, kann man den Steuersatz immer noch ändern.
Darf man fragen, weshalb der Gabeltausch ansteht? Hat die Carbongabel die Grätsche gemacht?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Februar 2015)

Offset hat nichts mit dem Lenkwinkel zu tun,mMn!
Dürfte sich nur beim Lenken bemerkbar machen, oder? 
Wirkt ja wie ein Hebel?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (16. Februar 2015)

was sich mit ner längeren Gabel auch noch ändert, ist der Sitzwinkel,
ich hab deswegen mal alle Airshafte der Bluto durchprobiert und bin immer wieder
beim 80er gelandet.....
also beim Fatty,

beim Salsa bei 90mm


----------



## BigJohn (16. Februar 2015)

Tretlagerhöhe dürfte auch eine Rolle spielen. Beim Fatty ist der BB-Drop eh schon gering. Mit einer längeren Gabel tendiert das schon in Richtung BMX. Es gibt auch kürzere Carbongabeln aus China. Und warum keine Specialized?


----------



## scylla (16. Februar 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Offset hat nichts mit dem Lenkwinkel zu tun,mMn!
> Dürfte sich nur beim Lenken bemerkbar machen, oder?
> Wirkt ja wie ein Hebel?!



Wieso? Ich dachte immer, das wirkt quasi wie eine virtuelle Lenkwinkel-Abflachung. Man kann sich ja einfach eine Linie zwischen Oberkante Steuerrohr und Nabenmitte denken. Wie die beiden Punkte verbunden sind (also gerade Verbindung, oder steileres Steuerrohr und dann ein "Vorbiegungs-Knick" in der Gabel), fällt beim Fahren ja nicht auf, da nur die beiden Kontaktpunkte Fahrer/Fahrrad und Reifen/Untergrund relevant sind.
Oder habe ich da jetzt einen Knick in der Logik?

@BigJohn kommt drauf an... ich würde mich sogar darüber freuen, wenn das Tretlager hoch kommt, weil ich das Fatty Tretlager immer noch eher niedrig finde.


----------



## Optimizer (16. Februar 2015)

)





scylla schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, weshalb der Gabeltausch ansteht? Hat die Carbongabel die Grätsche gemacht?


Nein, die Gabel hat keine Grätsche gemacht, sondern funzt immer noch tadellos. Grund meiner Überlegung ist die komplette farbliche Umgestaltung meines Fattys. Ich will ne dunkle Farbe, auf dem Original-Weiß ist mittlerweile jeder kleine Schiss zu sehen. An der Gabel ebenso. Aber ich möchte meine orangenen Anbauteile weiter behalten. Mein Plan ist also den Rahmen in einem dunklen Grau / Anthrazitgrau neu pulvern zu lassen. Deswegen brauch ich auch eine schwarze Gabel. Da bin ich momentan jetzt bei drei Optionen mit folgenden Konsequenzen hängen geblieben:
- Die original OnOne Carbon Gabel in schwarz: 205€ momentan und alles bleibt beim alten. Ich müsste halt drauf achten, am Rahmen die Decals wieder so original wie möglich zu machen, da die Gabel ja auch die orangenen Sterne und den OnOne-Schriftzug drauf hat.
- Sarma Hoboy: z.Zt. 250 US$ inkl. Versand. 465mm Achse-bis-Krone, 45mm Offset/Vorverbiegung. Es gibt auch ne 470mm Version, diese allerdings dann tapered. Also bräuchte ich schonmal nen neuen Steuersatz. Bremsscheibenadapter sowieso, da diese Gabel FDS hat.
- China Carbon FO190 (diesselbe wie aus dem Dengfu von @madone): 146€ mit Versand. Auch tapered, auch FDS, also neuer Steuersatz und Bremsscheibenadapter benötigt. 483mm Achse-bis-Krone, 45mm Offset/Vorverbiegung.

Die China-Carbon bzw. die Sarma sind halt (fast) nackt, was Decals angeht. Dann könnte ich am neugepulverten Rahmen an Decals anbringen was ich will....

@BigJohn : Ich hab jetztmal bei Aliexpress keine kürzere Gabel gesehen. Die haben alle 483/45 und unterscheiden sich nur in Breite (135/150mm) bzw. der Achse.


----------



## scylla (16. Februar 2015)

oder die weiße On-One Gabel abschleifen und in Wagenfarbe lackieren lassen.
Wäre die schönste aber auch arbeitsintensivste Version.

Steuersatz brauchst du nicht neu wenn du eine tapered Gabel nimmst. Du hast doch den Smoothie Mixer, oder?
Da kannst du einfach einen tapered Konus bei On-One bestellen, oder den 1 1/8 Konus aufdrehen (lassen).


----------



## criscross (16. Februar 2015)

den On One Konus hab ich hier noch liegen.....falls den einer braucht...


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. Februar 2015)

Ich würde die weiße On One zumindest einfach anschleifen und den Lack als Grundierung verwenden. 
Dann, wie Scylla sagt, in Wagenfarbe und mit den orangenen Parts abschmecken.


----------



## zoomer (16. Februar 2015)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nachlauf_(Lenkung)








Wenn ich den Abstand der Nabenachse von der Lenkachse erhöhe (Offset),
dann schiebe ich einfach den Nachlauf etwas zusammen, er wird kürzer.
Dann wird das Laufrad nicht mehr so so stark in Fahrtrichtung stabilisiert,
es lenkt sich also leichter in eine neue Richtung.

Wie ich diesen Offset erreiche, wie im Beispiel über die Gabelbrücke oder
durch Verbiegen der Gabel wie bei normalen Fahrrädern ist doch wurscht.
Der Lenkwinkel bleibt dadurch natürlich gleich.


----------



## machmit (16. Februar 2015)

Samstag erste richtige Trail-Enduro-Tour auf bekannten Wegen.
Super-top! Mein Fully war auf der Runde immer zu “viel“. Das Fatty ist perfekt.
Und wenn man tendenziell lieber und mehr bergab und trailig fährt, ist die 100er bluto und die Mini-Geo-Änderung perfekt. Kleinere Sprünge und Drops gehen auch wie Butter.Und die Hände und Gelenke: Nix!
Kann den Umbau nur empfehlen :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (16. Februar 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> )
> @BigJohn : Ich hab jetztmal bei Aliexpress keine kürzere Gabel gesehen. Die haben alle 483/45 und unterscheiden sich nur in Breite (135/150mm) bzw. der Achse.


Du hast recht, für Schnellspanner bzw 135mm Naben ist die Auswahl in der Tat etwas begrenzt.


----------



## zoomer (16. Februar 2015)

Übrigens, der kürzere schlappe halbe Gang den ein 30er Kettenblatt bringt,
ist durchaus spürbar (30/11-36). Hat sich echt gelohnt !
Kam ohne Atemnot am Gipfel des Perlacher Muggels (16 m Höhe ?) an.


@Optimizer,
Ob Dir die neue Gabel nun komplett die Geometrie versaut oder ob sie Dir zum
"optimizern" sogar besser gefällt ist schwer zu sagen.
Ich weiss nur dass sich das Standard Fatty für mich ziemlich gut anfühlt.

Ansonsten hab ich 29er mit normalem Offset und ziemlich steilen Lenkwinkeln
(70°, 71°) die sind schön wendig und eigentlich nur in langsamen, engeren Kurven
etwas instabil. Die 69° am AMS oder Fatty mit grösserem Offset sind mir aber lieber.
Ich hab ein 26er mit relativ flachen ca. 69° Lenkwinkel bei kurzem uralt Offset,
das finde ich fast unfahrbar. Sobald man das Rad leicht neigt kippt die Lenkung
abrupt ab, also so Eines mit dem man nicht freihändig fahren kann.

Bin also der Meinung, wenn flacher Lenkwinkel, dann auch einen entsprechend
grossen Offset.


----------



## criscross (16. Februar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Übrigens, der kürzere schlappe halbe Gang den ein 30er Kettenblatt bringt,
> ist durchaus spürbar (30/11-36). Hat sich echt gelohnt !
> Kam ohne Atemnot am Gipfel des Perlacher Muggels (16 m Höhe ?) an.
> 
> ...



hab ich denn mit " mehr " Offset einen lägeren, oder einen kürzeren Radstand ?

die org. Fox Gabel an  meinem 29er Remedy hat 51mm Offset, die jetzige Pike nur 46mm,
mit der Fox kippte mir in Spitzkehren ab einem gewissen Lenkeinschlag, das Vorderrad nach innen weg, musste also fast gegenlenken, mit der Pike nicht, trotzdem ist das Bike immer noch recht wendig...


----------



## zoomer (16. Februar 2015)

Wenn Du das Vorderrad weiter vor die Gabel schiebst wird der Radstand natürlich auch länger.

Das spielen einfach viele Faktoren zusammen und teilweise gegeneinander dass man das
Fahrverhalten nicht anhand von ein oder zwei Werten beurteilen kann. Das muss man dann
schon richtig (er)fahren und austesten.


----------



## Bumble (16. Februar 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Grund meiner Überlegung ist die komplette farbliche Umgestaltung meines Fattys.



Ich trau mich auch mal an eine Aussage ran ohne es ausprobiert zu haben 

Du wirst nach dem Gabeltausch eins ganz sicher *nicht* haben: Ne Verbesserung gegenüber der jetzigen Geo.

Im Idealfall macht es sich nicht großartig negativ bemerkbar.

Wenns aber echt nur um eine farbliche Neugestaltung geht, würd ich nie und nimmer ne genial passende Gabel wechseln und mir die Geo ins Ungewisse verändern.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Februar 2015)

@Optimizer

Mausgrau, ggf. auch einen Tick dunkler, war auch mein Plan für's Fatty.
Dazu Banderolen in einem noch dunkleren Grau oder in Telemagenta.
Oder ein farbiges "Söckchen" im MaguragabelStyle  auf einem der Gabelscheiden...

Ich bin gespannt!  

Ich ärgere mich ; hätte mein Fatty echt behalten sollen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (16. Februar 2015)

Ich hab meins noch und werde es behalten.


----------



## zoomer (16. Februar 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich ärgere mich ; hätte mein Fatty echt behalten sollen!



Ah jetzt komm aber ...






Hätt' ich so was im Schnee liegen, würde ich meinem Fatty keine Träne nachweinen.


----------



## criscross (16. Februar 2015)

hmm....eigentlich wollte ich  meins nächste Woche auch in den Bikemarkt stellen....
oder doch behalten


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Februar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ah jetzt komm aber ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Blumen! 
Das ist wie mit neuen Autos -
Nimmst immer den letzten Parkplatz auf dem Deck, im Parhaus, dort, wo dir niemand die Tür anhaut oder einen Einkaufswagen an die Stoßstange nagelt....,... meidest die Waschanlage und stehst bei Wind und Wetter mit Eimer und Schwamm draußen....	Oder so ähnlich. 
Mit dem Fatty habe ich es einfach mehr laufen lassen. 
Wenn das Fatty auch 4,8er aufnehmen könnte, wäre ein Rahmen wieder im Warenkorb.
Liebäugele ja noch mit einem ICT, aber...  

Erstmal für den Urlaub sparen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Februar 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> hmm....eigentlich wollte ich  meins nächste Woche auch in den Bikemarkt stellen....
> oder doch behalten


Dann meldest du dich bitte vorher bei mir.


----------



## Staanemer (16. Februar 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen!
> Mit dem Fatty habe ich es einfach mehr laufen lassen.



Versuche mal ne einigermassen realistische Einschätzung (nebenbei, es gab Leute, die haben Dir das vorher gesagt, aber naja):
- Kopfkino
- Carbon-Knack-Angst
- Geo


----------



## Meister-Dieter (16. Februar 2015)

@taunusteufel78 Kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen,ging mir erst auch so!
Aber weißt du,schei$$ egal,kaputt gibt neu!


----------



## criscross (16. Februar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Versuche mal ne einigermassen realistische Einschätzung (nebenbei, es gab Leute, die haben Dir das vorher gesagt, aber naja):
> - Kopfkino
> - Carbon-Knack-Angst
> - Geo



die Geo ist echt klasse, müsste ja genau wie bei meinem blauen sein
und das wieselt nur so durch und über die Trails, wendiger wie mein Fatty,
allerdings hab ich meins auch eher Traillastig abgestimmt bzw.aufgebaut  und das vom TT ist ehr Racelastig aufgebaut...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Februar 2015)

Edit:   ...


----------



## Staanemer (16. Februar 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit meinem Vetrauen in das Material Carbon zu tun. Hatte ich dir schon mal gesagt.
> Da ich keinen Geldschei_X_er habe, dafür aber einen ausgeprägten Fetisch (  ) zu teuren Bike/-parts, spare ich mir das ein oder andere Teil schon mal zusammen.  Und wenn´s nur für den Spaß am Aufbau selbst ist. Es gibt schlimmere Geldvernichtungsmethoden, oder?!
> Ob ich pienzig bin, was meine Räder angeht?  Schon!  Und?!
> 
> ...



Die Antwort raff ich jetzt grad mal gar nicht. Was issen Dir über die Leber gelaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Februar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Die Antwort raff ich jetzt grad mal gar nicht. Was Die über die Leber gelaufen?



Eigentlich nichts. 

Für härtere Trails, Stufen und möglich Abflüge möchte ich halt noch was sorgloses.
- Daher ärgere ich mich im nachhinein über den Verkauf von meinem Fatty.
Am Beargrease gibt´s nichts auszusetzten.


----------



## Staanemer (16. Februar 2015)

Ok, lassen wir das.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Februar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Ok, lassen wir das.



Jup, meine Rede. Einfach so hinnehmen!


----------



## Staanemer (16. Februar 2015)

Ich habe nirgendwo geschrieben, dass ich das hinnehme. Keinen Plan, wie Du darauf kommst. Ich mag es auch überhaupt nicht, wenn mir solche kreativen Eigeninterpretationen in den Mund gelegt werden. Da gibts auch nix anzustoßen (SoS).

Ich lasse es nicht, weil ich es hinnehme, sondern weil ich kein Lust habe Dir zu erklären, dass Du Dir entweder selbst widersprichst oder wir gerade aneinander vorbeireden. Den Aufwand dass zu klären ist es mir nicht wert, weil ich weiss, dass Dir daran nicht gelegen ist.

War eine einfache Frage, die man hätte einfach beantworten können.

Also, lassen wir das.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Februar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Ich habe nirgendwo geschrieben, dass ich das hinnehme. Keinen Plan, wie Du darauf kommst. Ich mag es auch überhaupt nicht, wenn mir solche kreativen Eigeninterpretationen in den Mund gelegt werden. Da gibts auch nix anzustoßen (SoS).
> 
> Ich lasse es nicht, weil ich es hinnehme, sondern weil ich kein Lust habe Dir zu erklären, dass Du Dir entweder selbst widersprichst oder wir gerade aneinander vorbeireden. Den Aufwand dass zu klären ist es mir nicht wert, weil ich weiss, dass Dir daran nicht gelegen ist.
> 
> ...



Sorry, dann habe ich wohl deinen ersten Post falsch verstanden, bzw. falsch interpretiert.
Dementsprechend auch voreilig falsch reagiert.
Entschuldigung!



Staanemer schrieb:


> Versuche mal ne einigermassen realistische Einschätzung (nebenbei, es gab Leute, die haben Dir das vorher gesagt, aber naja):
> - Kopfkino
> - Carbon-Knack-Angst
> - Geo



Gründe dafür habe ich ja oben genannt. Es hat nichts mit den Fahreigenschaften des Rades zu tun.


----------



## chickenway-user (17. Februar 2015)

Optimizer, was willst du denn für die alte Gabel?




IMG_0026[1] by alledrecksnamensindschonvergeben, on Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (17. Februar 2015)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Optimizer, was willst du denn für die alte Gabel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Laaaangsam. Soweit bin ich noch nicht. Halten die Aufkleber noch?


----------



## scylla (17. Februar 2015)

@Optimizer
http://reflexfolie.de/Reflexfolie/nach-Hersteller/Orafol-Reflexfolien/Reflexband-orange.html


----------



## LockeTirol (18. Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute

habe mir auch gerade ein gebrauchtes Fatty gekauft. Ich möchte mal in das Thema Fatbike reinschnuppern und wollte nicht viel Geld ausgeben. Ich suchte hauptsächlich etwas für den Winter sowie hier und da mal meinen Hometrail am Abend runterheizen.

Das war nun ein ziemlicher Spontankauf und ich habe mich mit dieser Art Bikes bisher nicht auseinander gesetzt.

Das Bike was ich gekauft habe ist folgendermaßen ausgestattet:

On-One Carbon Gabel
XT 1x10 mit 42er Ritzel
Holzfeller Kurbel mit 28er Kettenblatt
X0 Bremsen 180mm
Race FaceAtlas Lenker
60mm Specialized Vorbau
Sixpack Sattelstütze
Fizik Tundra Sattel
Original One One Laufräder
Original One One Floater Reifen
Hope Schnellspanner

Nun habe ich gelesen dass sowohl die Reifen wie auch die Felgen nix taugen. Das Gewicht ist natürlich auch recht hoch.

Was meint ihr, sollte ich mich gleich nach anderen Reifen umsehen? Dazu leichte Schläuche?

- Was taugen die Panaracer B Nimble 4.0?
- Schläuche Schwalbe 13F??

Da würde ich ja wohl direkt fast 1kg einsparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (18. Februar 2015)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Nun habe ich gelesen dass sowohl die Reifen wie auch die Felgen nix taugen.



Ich habe im Internet gelesen, dass es später regnen soll.
Stimmt das, oder soll ich doch mal aus dem Fenster schaun und mich selbst davon überzeugen ?


----------



## LockeTirol (18. Februar 2015)

Danke für deinen konstruktiven Kommentar


----------



## dorfmann (18. Februar 2015)

Also ich würde die Floater so lange fahren, bis sie runter sind, es sei denn du hast Geld zu viel.


----------



## scylla (18. Februar 2015)

Erst mal 2-3 Touren fahren und eine eigene Meinung bilden.
Wenn's dir dann nicht taugt, würde ich erst mal vorne den Reifen ersetzen (Vanhelga wäre mein Tipp) und die beiden Floater am Hinterrad runter fahren. Falls du auch am HR mit dem Floater nicht klar kommst, kannst ja immer noch einen zweiten neuen Reifen kaufen.

PS: für einen Fatbike-Neuling vielleicht wichtig zu wissen: wenn's vorne irgendwie komisch lenkt und in eine andere Richtung fahren will als du ist das kein spezifisches Fatbike-Phänomen, sondern Selfsteering. Davon hat der Floater eine ganze Menge, andere Reifen machen das weniger oder gar nicht. Manche stört's, andere kommen damit klar. Am Vorderrad ist ein Reifen mit Selfsteering deutlich störender als am Hinterrad.

PPS: Conti FR Schläuche sind zwar 100g schwerer als die Schwalbe 13F aber dafür langlebiger, weniger beulig und weniger empfindlich.


----------



## zoomer (18. Februar 2015)

Erst mal die Schläuche gegen Conti oder Schwalbe SV13F tauschen und Felgenband raus,
dann sind schon fast 800 g an den Rädern verschwunden.
Ggf. noch nach zentrieren, dann halten sie länger.

Nur um es mal auszuprobieren und süchtig zu werden reicht das allemal.


----------



## LockeTirol (18. Februar 2015)

Ok, danke Zoomer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (18. Februar 2015)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Danke für deinen konstruktiven Kommentar


Bittesehr, jederzeit gerne wieder wenn du was wissen magst.


----------



## Staanemer (18. Februar 2015)

Du hast zwei Möglichkeiten:

Du willst auf den ersten Fahrten bereits den realsten Eindruck von einem Fatbike haben, um die Tauglichkeit gut abschätzen zu können? Dann würde ich die Floater sofort runterschmeissen.
Der Fahreindruck, gerade für Fatbike-Neukundige, steht und fällt mit dem Reifen. Die Dinger sind so schlecht, dass 20 Lagen billiges Isolierband aus dem Bauhaus, mit einem Cutter kreuzweise eingeritzt, satter aufm Trail liegen. Vor allem, was die Dämpfung anbelangt. Ausserdem kannst Du so noch ein paar "Mark" gebraucht bekommen als Finanzspritze für richtige Reifen.

Oder Du fährst sie runter, dann mit der Gewissheit, dass das ein paar Monate dauert und Du solange suboptimal unterwegs bist. Reifen von namhaften Herstellern bringen einen deutlichen AHA-Effekt. Vorsicht bei billig-Reifen.

Solange man die Felgen mit Schlauch fährt und sie ordentlich nachzentriert hat, sind diese völlig Ok, wie Zoomer schon schreibt.

Wenn Du das Felgenband raus nimmst, dann musst Du natürlich die Speichenköpfe anders ankleben.

Und falls Du Schwalbe Schläuche anschaffen möchtest, dass gleich 4 oder 6 Stück. Die überleben selten einen Reifenwechsel.

Ansonsten hast Du da zum ausprobieren ein Fatty mit reichlich Potential gekauft, mit dem man es schon ziemlich krachen lassen kann.


----------



## LockeTirol (18. Februar 2015)

Und danke Skylla!


----------



## LockeTirol (18. Februar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Du hast zwei Möglichkeiten:
> 
> Du willst auf den ersten Fahren bereits den realsten Eindruck von einem Fatbike haben, um die Tauglichkeit gut abschätzen zu können? Dann würde ich die Floater sofort runterschmeissen.
> Der Fahreindruck, gerade für Fatbike-Neukundige, steht und fällt mit dem Reifen. Die Dinger sind so schlecht, dass 20 Lagen billiges Isolierband aus dem Bauhaus, mit einem Cutter kreuzweise eingeritzt, satter aufm Trail liegen. Vor allem, was die Dämpfung anbelangt. Ausserdem kannst Du so noch ein paar "Mark" gebraucht bekommen als Finanzspritze für richtige Reifen.
> ...


Danke dafür. Mir ging es eben auch um den ersten Eindruck.


----------



## Staanemer (18. Februar 2015)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Danke dafür. Mir ging es eben auch um den ersten Eindruck.



Dann bestell Dir bei den Wetterverhältnissen, je nach dem wo Du wohnst, gleich 2 Van Helga und 4x 13F. Wenns etwas leichter rollen soll einen Van Helga und einen Dillinger für hinten.

Auf der Hausrunde rockst Du dann den Floater, tauscht die Dinger abends genüsslich beim einem Bier aus und hast am nächsten Tag den AHA-Effekt.

Ich weiss, dass ist nicht billig, aber es lohnt sich. Die günstigen Reifen taugen fast alle nix.

Finger weg von Mission8 für Gelängefahrten. Es sind ein paar Ground Control im Bikemarkt, die sind sehr breit, sollten aber mit der 70mm Felge in das Fatty passen, aber gerade so, mit 80er Felgen wir das knapp.

Die Bontrager bei ebay sind zu teuer.


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. Februar 2015)

Irgendwie hält sich der Geheimtipp Schwalbe 13F ja leider hartnäckig, aber wenn jemand seine Hometrails "runterheizen" will und nicht nur was für die Waage kaufen möchte, sind Schläuche im Gewichtsbereich der Conti Freeride Pflicht. Die sind mit knapp 300g ja immer noch leicht gegenüber den Originalschläuchen (600g?).


----------



## hobel007 (18. Februar 2015)

Wenn Du noch ein paar Euro investieren kannst/willst, würde ich den Voderreifen gegen einen 45North Vanhelga tauschen, der ist um Welten besser als ein On One Floater ( mehr Grip,mehr Dämpfung und auch leichter). Die Floater hinten platt fahren, On One Schläuche gegen Schwalbe SV13F und das orginal Felgenband gegen zwei Lagen Gewebeband tauschen und einfach erstmal viel Spaß haben und süchtig werden


----------



## jim-beam (18. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Eine kurze Frage ; Die Decals an der Carbon Gabel bekommt man die ohne neu zu Lackieren ab ?
Ich habe noch keine Gabel deshalb die frage.
Danke


----------



## scylla (18. Februar 2015)

Man kann sie auf jeden Fall nicht einfach abziehen. 
Mit Lösungsmitteln wie Aceton würde ich nicht dran gehen. 
Bleibt also nur mit feinem Schleifpapier abschleifen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. Februar 2015)

jim-beam schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Eine kurze Frage ; Die Decals an der Carbon Gabel bekommt man die ohne neu zu Lackieren ab ?
> Ich habe noch keine Gabel deshalb die frage.
> Danke



Ich habe sie mit 800er Nassschleifpapier gut ab bekommen. Rechts außen der war etwas harnäckiger und, wohl auch bedingt durch die Kielform, ist diese kleine Stelle nicht mehr 100% matt. Innen ging´s sehr schnell und die Oberfläche blieb komplett matt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim-beam (18. Februar 2015)

Ja Danke aber ist die weiße Gabel nicht glänzend Lackiert sieht auf den Bildern so aus !


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. Februar 2015)

Ich für meinen Teil bin ob deines Planes, die Gabel nicht nachlackieren zu wollen, davon ausgegangen, 
dass du von der schwarzen, nur mit Klarlack überzogenen Carbongabel sprachst.


----------



## Staanemer (18. Februar 2015)

Macht bei der weissen eh keinen Sinn das Orange entfernen zu wollen, da nach Berichten im Forum selbst das weiss ein anderes ist.


----------



## LockeTirol (18. Februar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Dann bestell Dir bei den Wetterverhältnissen, je nach dem wo Du wohnst, gleich 2 Van Helga und 4x 13F. Wenns etwas leichter rollen soll einen Van Helga und einen Dillinger für hinten.
> 
> Auf der Hausrunde rockst Du dann den Floater, tauscht die Dinger abends genüsslich beim einem Bier aus und hast am nächsten Tag den AHA-Effekt.
> 
> ...


Was ist denn mit dem Hüsker Dü für hinten? Mit der Helga vorn?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (18. Februar 2015)

@Bumble was ist los,heute morgen mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden?


----------



## dorfmann (18. Februar 2015)

Ich fand seinen Hinweis schon ziemlich wegweisend


----------



## BigJohn (18. Februar 2015)

dito


----------



## machmit (18. Februar 2015)

@LockeTirol : genauso bin ich auch zum Fatty gekommen
Vorne reifentausch wie von vielen berichtet ist auf jeden pflicht. Ich hab den van Helga mit 60tpi genommen. Super!
Hinten könnte mit dem floater ganz vielleicht irgendwie reichen, würde aber auch den hinteren sofort weghauen. --Kannst ja gerne erstmal testen, da du aber sicher vielleicht kein Vergleich hast, hilft das selber testen halt nicht. Ich fand die Teile zum Glück so schlecht, dass es nach wenigen test-Fahrten neue gab. Hinten würde ich vielleicht nochmal den nate mit 27tpi testen. Der ist ja auch noch recht günstig und soll gut tun.und sollte mit der 'dh'-karkasse auch debere durchschläge wegstecken. Darum den 27er.
Viel spass beim fätten!


----------



## machmit (18. Februar 2015)

Ps: die felgen tun doch top. Hab die vordere auch auf die neue hope-nabe für die RS bluto bauen lassen.
Weil die recht schmall sind, baut der Reifen runder, finde ich, und das gefällt mir beim fätty fürs trail-biken gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (18. Februar 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @Bumble was ist los,heute morgen mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden?


Nöö, garnet mal, ich sag nur was ich denke und dumme Fragen die dazu auch schon hundert mal gestellt wurden sind so unnötig wie die Nüsse vom Papst.


----------



## zoomer (18. Februar 2015)

Jein.
Der Taunus Teufel wird sagen man könne sie vorsichtig runter schleifen.
Jedenfalls sind sie gut geschützt unter Klarlack.


Felgenband ?
Bei mir waren darunter noch 2 Lagen Duct Tape. Und da ich keine Löcher
rein gebohrt habe brauche ich die Felgenbänder nicht.

Wäre kein Gewebeband drauf gewesen hätte ich die Bänder (80 g) drauf
gelassen, das Gewebeband wiegt glaub auch schon 40 g.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. Februar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> .... sind so unnötig wie die Nüsse vom Papst.





zoomer schrieb:


> Jein.
> Der Taunus Teufel wird sagen man könne sie vorsichtig runter schleifen.
> Jedenfalls sind sie gut geschützt unter Klarlack.


boah, was für ein Kopfkino !!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Februar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Der Taunus Teufel wird sagen man könne sie vorsichtig runter schleifen.
> Jedenfalls sind sie gut geschützt unter Klarlack..





Gruß
Die Schleifhex'


----------



## Optimizer (19. Februar 2015)

Ich weiß, jeder soll selbst seine Erfahrung machen....aber ich muss jetzt noch was Negatives von den Schwalbe Sv13F berichten.
Hab ja die Tage mein Felgenband modifiziert. Beim Hinterrad ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich da noch nen Schwalbe SV13F drinhatte. Die SV13F hatte ich mir damals als Ersatzschlauch für unterwegs zugelegt.
Zurück zur Felgenbandmodifikation...ich also wieder den Reifen auf die Felge und den "alten" SV13F rein und losgelegt mit Aufpumpen. Der Schlauch hat sich im Bereich des Ventils fast anderhalbfach so weit ausgedehnt wie am Rest. Dies hatte zur Folge, dass der Reifen im Ventilbereich beim Aufpumpen aus der Felge rausgedrückt wurde. Ich hab den Schlach danach wutentbrannt in die Tonne getreten....


----------



## scylla (19. Februar 2015)

Ist mir auch schon passiert. Wenn der Schlauch zu beulig wird, drückt er den Reifen aus der Felge beim Aufpumpen. Wird mit zunehmendem Alter der Schläuche nicht besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (19. Februar 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich weiß, jeder soll selbst seine Erfahrung machen....aber ich muss jetzt noch was Negatives von den Schwalbe Sv13F berichten.
> Hab ja die Tage mein Felgenband modifiziert. Beim Hinterrad ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich da noch nen Schwalbe SV13F drinhatte. Die SV13F hatte ich mir damals als Ersatzschlauch für unterwegs zugelegt.
> Zurück zur Felgenbandmodifikation...ich also wieder den Reifen auf die Felge und den "alten" SV13F rein und losgelegt mit Aufpumpen. Der Schlauch hat sich im Bereich des Ventils fast anderhalbfach so weit ausgedehnt wie am Rest. Dies hatte zur Folge, dass der Reifen im Ventilbereich beim Aufpumpen aus der Felge rausgedrückt wurde. Ich hab den Schlach danach wutentbrannt in die Tonne getreten....



pump mal nen Schwalbe 13F und nen Conti FR Schlauch auf, dann siehste die Unterschiede so richtig, 
ich hatte sogar schon mit dem Schwalbe Schlauch nen Höhenschlag im Reifen und dachte erst der Reifen wäre schrott...


----------



## zoomer (19. Februar 2015)

Meine 13er sahen beim letzten Öffnen recht gleichmässig aus und lassen sich fast problemlos
wieder montieren. Beim ersten mal musste ich schon darauf achten das Rad mit der grössten
Beule immer nach unten zu drehen und ggf. mit den letzten freien Händen und Füssen noch
etwas festhalten.

War aber alles machbar.


Und es nicht so dass die Contis gar nicht Beulen würden. Die waren ums Ventil richtig eingeschnürt,
wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## Bumble (19. Februar 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Dies hatte zur Folge, dass der Reifen im Ventilbereich beim Aufpumpen aus der Felge rausgedrückt wurde. Ich hab den Schlach danach wutentbrannt in die Tonne getreten....



Ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich gestern mit dem 24Zoll Maxxis Schlauch und dem BFL.

Der BFL sitzt extrem schlabbrig auf der Clownshoe und wird vom Maxxis-Schlauch seitlich von der Felge gedrückt, war ein regelrechter Kampf das hinzubekommen.

Der Maxxis Schlauch dehnt sich fast perfekt zur Reifenform aus, der BFL kommt damit allerdings nicht klar.

Mit dem Bulldozer gings problemlos.


----------



## Staanemer (19. Februar 2015)

Könnt Ihr echt vergessen.

Bei mir sind alle 13F, ausnahmslos, beim Reifenwechsel gerissen. Soll heissen, dass die Erstmontage noch gut funktioniert, die zweite Verwendung zu 50% hält und beim dritten Versuch alle gerissen sind. Wurden alle ohne Wenn und Aber gutgeschrieben.
Manchmal reissen sie bei 1 bar, manchmal bei 2, manchmal reisst es den Reifen von der Felge. Es hielt auch schon mal 2 Tage und dann ist er geplatzt. Alle sind an der Aussennaht gerissen. Keiner hält dauerhaft durch. Insgesamt sind 6 oder 7 Stück geplatzt. Bevor ein eine Schädigung des Gehörs eintritt, habe ich auf tubeless umgerüstet.

Ich glaube ich habe noch so 5 Neue auf Lager. Die werden noch als Ersatzschlauch verwendet, denn sie passen sowohl bei Enduro, als auch als Notschlauch bei 4.0 oder als "Ich komme gerade noch Heim" bei 4.6. Damit liegt in jeden Rucksack der selbe Ersatzschlauch und ich muss nicht die Riesen On One, Kenda, oder was auch immer mitschleppen.

Zum Glück bisher immer vor der Fahrt im Keller.

War halt lange Zeit der einzig leichte passende Schlauch bis 4.0. Mittlerweile überholt.


----------



## zoomer (19. Februar 2015)

Weiss nicht ob es jemandem helfen könnte,
bei mir werden alle Schlauch-Reifen-Kombinationen immer unter äusserster Hingabe mit
Talkum einmassiert. SV Ventile in AV Löchern nur noch mit passendem Plastikadapter.
Beim Reifenlogoausrichten wird immer so lange hin und hergeschoben bis das Ventil
spannungsfrei und gerade im Loch sitzt.


----------



## Optimizer (19. Februar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Mit dem Bulldozer gings problemlos.


 Wenigstens eine Disziplin, in der der Reifen punkten kann....


----------



## Bumble (19. Februar 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wenigstens eine Disziplin, in der der Reifen punkten kann....


Naja so schlecht isser ja auch nicht,rollt halt kacke und is ne Luftdruckdiva, ich werd ihn aber als Backup behalten.


----------



## machmit (19. Februar 2015)

Bei dem großen mtb-news fatbike-test wurden die 24“-dh-schläuche von schwalbe empfohlen. Alle anderen sollen beulen... Leider hat der dh-Schlauch autoventil :-( muss ich vllt mal doch das ventilloch der o*o-felge aufbohren...
Bei mir tut der conti FR zur Zeit gute Dienste. Gab aber auch noch keine weiteren Montagen. Rideon!


----------



## Bumble (19. Februar 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> Leider hat der dh-Schlauch autoventil



Warum leider ? Wer fährt denn bitteschön noch mit Mädchenventil ?


----------



## CaseOnline (19. Februar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Warum leider ? Wer fährt denn bitteschön noch mit Mädchenventil ?


Ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (19. Februar 2015)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Ich!


----------



## Dutshlander (19. Februar 2015)

ich auch


----------



## Bumble (19. Februar 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> ich auch


----------



## Staanemer (19. Februar 2015)

Hä? Wieso? Bin nen Kerl und rolle auf zwei Mädchen daher. Was issen daran Püüh?


----------



## machmit (19. Februar 2015)

Ja, “leider“, weil die heinis aus der industrie ja so gerne das kleine loch in ihre Felge bohren... *nerv* Und ich dann meist erstmal deren Zwangs-Vorgabe hinnehme. Bis ich dann genug von diesem mini-schräubchen-gefrickel habe--meist nach dem Winter mit kalten fingern-- und die dann mal irgendwann abends aufbohren tu.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (19. Februar 2015)

edit


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Februar 2015)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Ich!


Und ich!


----------



## criscross (19. Februar 2015)

die Frage wäre wohl so einfacher .....wer fährt Treckerventile ?


----------



## zoomer (19. Februar 2015)

Ich bei allen 26ern.

Bei den 29ern war immer das Problem dass es gute Schläuche nur mit SV gab.
Sonst hätte ich schon längst gebohrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (19. Februar 2015)

Vielleicht können wir jetzt noch auf das spannende Thema des in der Nase Bohrens umschwenken.


----------



## criscross (19. Februar 2015)

und  ich hätte nicht mal ne Pumpe im Haus für die Treckerventile....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Februar 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Vielleicht können wir jetzt noch auf das spannende Thema des in der Nase Bohrens umschwenken.


Flo, nicht so verspannt....


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. Februar 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Flo, nicht so verspannt....



Alles gut hier!


----------



## Bumble (20. Februar 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> .....wer fährt Treckerventile ?


Ich


----------



## Dutshlander (20. Februar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich


mir zu schwer [url=http://www.smilies.4-user.de]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (20. Februar 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> mir zu schwer



Vor allem ist's ja rotierende Masse und das auch noch gaaaaanz außen!


----------



## scylla (20. Februar 2015)

gibt ne ganz schöne Unwucht


----------



## Staanemer (20. Februar 2015)

Wisst, immer angeben wie e Dutt voll Micke, aber keinen Plan. 

Schonmal mal was von valveless gehört?


----------



## LockeTirol (20. Februar 2015)

So, meines ist jetzt auch am Start. Leider bin ich gesundheitlich etwas angeschlegen aber eine kleine Runde im Schnee muss morgen schon sein


----------



## BigJohn (20. Februar 2015)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> So, meines ist jetzt auch am Start. Leider bin ich gesundheitlich etwas angeschlegen aber eine kleine Runde im Schnee muss morgen schon sein


Ist das Rad hier aus dem Forum?


----------



## LockeTirol (20. Februar 2015)

Genau. Nur minimal umgebaut. Bisher


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Februar 2015)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Genau. Nur minimal umgebaut. Bisher


Das Rad von @wartool ?


----------



## LockeTirol (20. Februar 2015)

Nee, jemand anderes. Das Bike war im Markt drin.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Februar 2015)

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## LockeTirol (21. Februar 2015)

So, heute habe ich den Fettsack das erste mal ausgeführt. Da ich noch immer erkältet bin, hat mich meine Frau ein Stück geshuttelt und ich bin meinen Hometrail sowie ein Stück derTalabfahrt von Spieljoch gefahren. Heute war es sehr warm, daher war der Schnee z.T. sehr weich. Dort war dann auch mit dem Fatty kein kontrolliertes Fahren möglich. Richtig geil fand ich die schneefreien Stellen auf dem Trail. Dort ist der Grip der Wahnsinn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (21. Februar 2015)

Oh je, krank und dann auch noch mit Floatern unterwegs . Respekt


----------



## LockeTirol (21. Februar 2015)

Ich hab halt noch nix anderes. Ich denke aber ich werde tatsächlich in Vanhelga und Dillinger investieren


----------



## LockeTirol (22. Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute

nachdem ich heute nochmal im Schnee unterwegs war - die Bedingungen waren heute noch schlechter als gestern - habe ich mir nun auf Euer Anraten hin einen Vanhelga für vorn bestellt. Nun muss ich noch etwas fragen.

Taugen so gute Reifen auch auf den einfachen On-One Felgen was? Oder muss ich mich auch noch auf einen Laufradneukauf einstellen?

Danke und Gruß, Tim


----------



## criscross (22. Februar 2015)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> nachdem ich heute nochmal im Schnee unterwegs war - die Bedingungen waren heute noch schlechter als gestern - habe ich mir nun auf Euer Anraten hin einen Vanhelga für vorn bestellt. Nun muss ich noch etwas fragen.
> 
> ...



sowas fragt jemand.....der sonst nur auf S-Works Bikes unterwegs ist......


----------



## LockeTirol (22. Februar 2015)

Weil das S-works derbst teuer war, habe ich für das Fatty kein Budget mehr übrig


----------



## oli_muenchen (22. Februar 2015)

Ich fahre Dillinger auf den Fattyfelgen und das funzt auch...


----------



## LockeTirol (22. Februar 2015)

Danke Olli!


----------



## criscross (22. Februar 2015)

die Naben sind ganz Ok.....Felgen gibts aber bessere.....zB. die günstige  Speci


----------



## Staanemer (22. Februar 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> die Naben sind ganz Ok.....Felgen gibts aber bessere.....zB. die günstige  Speci



Da musst Du aber dazu sagen, dass der Fatty Hinterbau für 4" Reifen konzipiert wurde, man aber Reifen bis 111mm passende machen kann. Bei der Verwendung einer 90 mm Felge fallen eine Vielzahl von Reifen weg, weil sie nicht mehr in der Hinterbau passen. Zum Beispiel passt mit dieser Felge ein Dillinger 5 nicht mehr rein, gut, er würde sich drehen, auf Reifenfreiheit sieht anders aus. Ein BFL könnte knapp werden.

Das bedeute im Umkehrschluss, dass man auf schmalere Reifen setzen muss, bevorzugt um 4,0". Die Verwendung von "schmalen" Reifen auf breiten Felgen ist aber denkbar ungünstig, da der Reifen die Felge nicht mehr ausreichend schützt. Das haben ja schon einige hier im Forum festgestellt.

Sicherlich kann man das fahren, aber die Spezi Felge ist nicht optimal für den Fatty-Hinterbau. Auch würde ich eine 100 mm Vanhelga oder einen 98 mm Dillinger nicht auf einer 90 mm Felge fahren, das ergibt nur 5 mm Schutz für die Felge pro Seite. Mal davon ab, dass der Reifen dann nicht mehr "rund" ist. Schau Dir mal das Fuji an, da ist im Gelände der Felgentod vorprogrammiert.

Für Deine Reifenauswahl sind 65 oder 70 mm optimal, vielleicht noch 80.

Die Ausnahme: Schnee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (22. Februar 2015)

wenn man, so wie ich, genau weiss, das man nur noch 4er Reifen fahren will, weil breitere Reifen nur Nachteile für meinen Einsatzbereich haben,  gibts für das Geld keine bessere Felge....Gewicht/Preis


----------



## Staanemer (22. Februar 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> wenn man, so wie ich, genau weiss, das man nur noch 4er Reifen fahren will, weil breitere Reifen nur Nachteile für meinen Einsatzbereich haben,  gibts für das Geld keine bessere Felge....Gewicht/Preis



Auch das wäre ein wichtige Info gewesen.


----------



## criscross (22. Februar 2015)

ich finds jedenfalls ziemlich sinnfrei, nen 4,6 Reifen auf ne 65er Felge zu ziehen,
da wird der Reifen nur Rund und hat wenig Auflagefläche....
andersrum , nen 4er Reifen auf ner 90er Felge hat da mehr Auflage...mehr Grip und ist auch noch leichter,
habe das mit den Helga's probiert,
auf meinem 2ten LRS, mit 65mm Marge Lite Felgen, 
der Reifen rollt zwar schneller weil er auf der schmalen Felge runder ist, hat aber auch weniger Grip, weil er eben weniger Auflage hat


----------



## Staanemer (22. Februar 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> ich finds jedenfalls ziemlich sinnfrei, nen 4,6 Reifen auf ne 65er Felge zu ziehen,
> da wird der Reifen nur Rund und hat wenig Auflagefläche....
> andersrum , nen 4er Reifen auf ner 90er Felge hat da mehr Auflage...mehr Grip und ist auch noch leichter,
> habe das mit den Helga's probiert,
> ...



Hab ich ja auch nie behauptet, dass mit den 4,6ern, keinen Plan, wo der Gedankengang von Dir jetzt herkommt.
Diese Art der Montage kann für Dich sinnvoll sein, für Andere weniger sinnvoll. Wieder andere können nur so überhaupt Ihren Wunschreifen fahren.
Damit hab ich auch überhaupt kein Problem, Du kannst fahren, was für Dich passt und das hier auch schreiben.

Ich mag es nur nicht, wenn man Informationen weg lässt. Lieber alle Möglichkeiten offen legen, seinen Favoriten nennen und dem Fragesteller die Wahl lassen.

In diesem Fall könnte der Fragesteller sich über zwei Dinge wundern, wenn er Deinen Tipp ohne zu hinterfragen umsetzt:

A) er holt sich für eine bestimmte Anwendung (zB Schnee) einen breiteren Reifen und ärgert sich dann weil er nicht in den Hinterbau passt
B) er lässt es auf Geröllstrecken laufen und zerballert sich die Felge (Bumble-Effekt)

Auf beides gehört hingewiesen. Noch mal: ich sage nicht, dass Deine Lösung schlecht ist. Die Frage ist doch vielmehr, ob Deine Lösung für LockeTirol gut ist!

Wenn Du so möchtest: Kundenorientiert.

Weitere Details, wie persönlichen Fahrstil /Vorliebe und dass Du laut Deinem Album den VanHelga auf 80 und 90 mm gleichzeitig fährst, lasse ich jetzt mal weg.


----------



## criscross (22. Februar 2015)

ich habe die Helga auch schon auf ner 100er Felge gefahren.....nur der Vollständigkeit halber .....


----------



## BigJohn (23. Februar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> B) er lässt es auf Geröllstrecken laufen und zerballert sich die Felge (Bumble-Effekt)


Der Bumble Effekt. In ein paar Jahrzehnten, wenn wir mit unseren synthetisierten Monomolekular-Felgen Laufraddefekte nur noch vom Hörensagen kennen, wird man vom _Bumble_-Effekt sprechen.
_Weißt du noch damals? Als wir unsere sackschweren Blechfelgen einfach auf dem Trail zerbumblet haben?!_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (23. Februar 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> ich habe die Helga auch schon auf ner 100er Felge gefahren.....nur der Vollständigkeit halber .....



"Und mein Papa baut viel höhere Sandburgen als Deiner!"
"Neee, stimmt jaaaa gaanisch!"
"Stimmt ja woooohl!"

-----------------------------------------------------------------

"Wenn hier einer die Helga fährt, dann bin ich das!"


----------



## criscross (23. Februar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> "Und mein Papa baut viel höhere Sandburgen als Deiner!"
> "Neee, stimmt jaaaa gaanisch!"
> "Stimmt ja woooohl!"
> 
> ...



dann mach das mal....dann kannst hier auch mitreden


----------



## Staanemer (23. Februar 2015)

Ich sehe, Du hast immer noch einen gewissen Diskussionsbedarf. Für den stehe ich dann nicht weiter zur Verfügung.

Und leider immer noch nicht verstanden, worum es geht.

Stört mich aber nicht, ich denke, es ist anderen klar geworden, was ich sagen wollte.

Was ich mit der Helga mache, geht niemanden was an.

Was ich mit der Vanhelga mache steht in einem passenderen Thread.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (23. Februar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Und leider immer noch nicht verstanden, worum es geht.



Da steht er wohl nicht alleine da.Dieses extrem ausführliche rund um den heißen Brei reden verstehen vermutlich nur ganz wenige


----------



## drurs (23. Februar 2015)

Servus,
ich hab die Preisentwicklung in letzter Zeit nicht wirklich verfolgt:

Weis jemand ob die 1119€ für das Baby Fatty grad besonders günstig sind? oder ist das der Normalpreis und man sollte erfahrungsgemäß auf ne Sonderaktion von On-One warten?


----------



## BigJohn (23. Februar 2015)

drurs schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich hab die Preisentwicklung in letzter Zeit nicht wirklich verfolgt:
> 
> Weis jemand ob die 1119€ für das Baby Fatty grad besonders günstig sind? oder ist das der Normalpreis und man sollte erfahrungsgemäß auf ne Sonderaktion von On-One warten?


Ich glaube der aktuelle Wechselkurs spielt den On One-Preisen übel mit.


----------



## Staanemer (23. Februar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich glaube der aktuelle Wechselkurs spielt den On One-Preisen übel mit.



Das würde ich auch behaupten wollen. War das nicht mal für 799 im Angebot?


----------



## drurs (23. Februar 2015)

Danke, so ne info hab ich gesucht, da wart ich lieber nochmal bisserl ...


----------



## machmit (23. Februar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Was ich mit der Vanhelga mache steht in einem passenderen Thread.


Aha! Super cool fände ich, wenn du diesen “passenden“ Thread auch einfach nennst. --Oder sogar verlinkst!? Das wäre aber wahrscheinlich doch zu viel des Guten...


----------



## Staanemer (23. Februar 2015)

Läster nicht, Du Spalter 

In den unendlichen Weiten der Wissensquelle der Dickräder ist ein Mindestmass an Eigeninitiative zum Blick über de Tellerrand hinaus durchaus von Nutzen.

Lass Deinen Wunsch nach Wissen auch mal über die Grenzen dieses Threads hinaus wachsen, mein junger Padawan, der Weg der Erkenntnis ist kein Singletrail.

Möge der Grip mit Dir sein und Deine Enttäuschung sich in Grenzen halten.

Aber gut, dass Du fragst.
Das hier ist kein Reifenthema und wer es richtig gelesen hat, der hat verstanden, dass es mir in den letzten Posts nicht um eine Bewertung der Fahreigenschaften der Vanhelga geht, was, wie gesagt, ich liebe Kommas, nicht hierher gehört, noch habe ich diesen Reifen je gefahren, sondern vorher die Segel gestrichen, solange ich die Dinger zurückschicken kann, denn es sind schliesslich über 200 € für zwei Stück, was ich auch unbedingt mal machen muss, mich aber, wie immer, einfach nicht entscheiden kann, ob ich sie doch mal ausprobiere, mangels Alternative, um dann einen Erfahrungsbericht zu schreiben, wobei die Dillinger 5 nicht nur breiter, sonder ähnlich hohe Stollen haben und eigentlich völlig ausreichen, vor allem wegen der besseren Dämpfung aufgrund des größeren Volumens, die bei meinem Gewicht von 95 kg nicht gerade störend ist, obwohl ich in zwei Wochen bereits 2 Kilo verloren habe, seit beginn der Messung, die ich auf einer Grundig Waage durchführe, der ich aber nicht traue, weil sie beim Fatty 14,4 kg anzeigt, obwohl die Hängewaage 14,82 kg sagt, während mein Cousin lauf Physio 63 kg wiegt, die Grundig aber 68 kg für das richtig Gewicht hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (23. Februar 2015)

Mein Bundle mit Rädern war damals auch einiges günstiger als das neue räderlose Superbundle.


----------



## machmit (23. Februar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Läster nicht, Du Spalter


;-) 
Klar sollte ich auch quer lesen. Tu ich manchmal sogar! ABER: du hast hier doch um maximale Informationen gebeten als es (wieder mal) um Reifen und Co ging. Dann solltest du das selber auch tun. Und darum die Aufforderung nach dem “passenden“ Thread.
Apropos:ich bin noch immer im Anfangs-Fatbike-Teststadium und fahre daher lieber  --“lieber“ verlangt jetzt eigentlich einen Vergleich. Den lass ich weg, weil lieber als alles-mögliche ;-)


----------



## Staanemer (23. Februar 2015)

Ach, Dir antworte ich doch gerne!

Äh, nee, ich habe nicht um maximale Information gebeten, sondern darum, nicht die wichtigsten infos wegzulassen.
Und, ich habe es nicht nachgezählt, ich denke zum dritten Mal: meine Absicht ist nicht, die Fahreigenschaften eines Reifens zu beurteilen. Zumal ich den noch gar nicht gefahren habe.
Nur weiss ich, wie man sachlich am Thema diskutiert. Daher falle ich auf die uralte Taktik des Ablenkens vom eigentlichen Thema, zu einem Thema, bei dem ich gar nicht mitreden kann, um mich bloss zu stellen, schon seit seit Jahren nicht mehr herein. Da müssen die Diskussionspartner schon a bisserl früher aufstehen.

In diesem Beispiel war der Ausgangspunkt das weglassen von Informationen zu Thema das Verhältnis von Reifenbreite zu Felgenbreite, um das persönlich für sich zu überdenken. Völlig unabhängig von speziellen Reifen oder Felgentypen und deren Eigenschaften. Die Ablenkung bestand darin, den Reifen Vanhelga und seine Eigenschaften auf 90 mm Felgen zu spezifizieren.

Die Erfahrung muss im Endeffekt jeder selber machen. Spätestens, wenn man aus der Kurve geflogen ist oder die ersten zwei 100 € Felgen zerballert hat, wird ein gewisses Nachdenken automatisch einsetzen.

Die tiefe des Geldbeutels ist begrenzt.


----------



## machmit (23. Februar 2015)

Jo. So habe ich dich auch verstanden.
Und sehe das genauso.
Aber trotzdem finde ich es hilfreich, wenn man schon auf einen “passenden“ Thread hinweist, diesen auch beim Namen zu nennen. Wieso auch nicht?!
Macht's jut.
Am Ende muss man's eh selbst probieren!
--Eins steht aber fest: man kann über alle Teile des Fattys disktutieren, aber die Floater sind einfach kacke! Die würde ich noch nicht einmal mehr fahren, selbst wenn ich nen Satz geschenkt kriege...


----------



## scylla (23. Februar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Aber gut, dass Du fragst.
> ....



wow Respekt, der Satz hat auf meinem Monitor 9 Zeilen


----------



## zoomer (23. Februar 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> --Eins steht aber fest: man kann über alle Teile des Fattys disktutieren, aber die Floater sind einfach kacke! Die würde ich noch nicht einmal mehr fahren, selbst wenn ich nen Satz geschenkt kriege...





Aber dank Schwalbes Pünktlichkeit fahre ich mit den Dingern schon eineinhalb Jahre herum.
Es ist jetzt nicht so dass das unmöglich wäre.
Mit den Rädern habe ich jetzt auch nicht so ein Problem ....


----------



## machmit (24. Februar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Aber dank Schwalbes Pünktlichkeit fahre ich mit den Dingern schon eineinhalb Jahre herum.
> Es ist jetzt nicht so dass das unmöglich wäre.
> Mit den Rädern habe ich jetzt auch nicht so ein Problem ....



Dann freu dich schon einmal auf irgendeinen anderen Reifen 
Außer du hast die Floater vielleicht auf einer anderen Felge als der o*o. Dazu kann ich nix sagen. --Obwohl der Reifen an sich dadurch nicht viel besser wird. Aber wenn der dann auf der Felge bleibt, ohne Verziehen und Eiern, kann sein, dass er dann schon fährt!
Viel Spaß mit deinen neuen Reifen. Irgendwann. --Obwohl, wenn man 1,5 Jahre die Floater fährt, dann gibt man die vllt nicht mehr her ;-)


----------



## Staanemer (24. Februar 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> Jo. So habe ich dich auch verstanden.
> Und sehe das genauso.
> Aber trotzdem finde ich es hilfreich, wenn man schon auf einen “passenden“ Thread hinweist, diesen auch beim Namen zu nennen. Wieso auch nicht?!
> Macht's jut.
> ...




Klick doch einfach mal oben auf den Link, dann landest Du im passendem Thema. Wenn Dir Infos fehlen kannst ja dort auch Fragen stellen.


----------



## machmit (24. Februar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Klick doch einfach mal oben auf den Link, dann landest Du im passendem Thema. Wenn Dir Infos fehlen kannst ja dort auch Fragen stellen.


Ja, habe den Link natürlich SOFORT geklickt. --Ich klicke alle Links, ist ja gratis und umsonst ;-)
Ich selbst brauche die Infos ja auch gar nicht. Habe gerade eine gute Reifenkombi. Und für hinten wird nochmal der Nate 27tpi getestet...
Mir ging es vor allem darum, für neue Leser Infos schnell und einfach (durch Namen und Link, wenn möglich) anzubieten. Das ist ja hier teilweise schwieriger. Wie ich selbst anfangs immer mal wieder feststellte... --Gerne wird ja auf den "erzieherischen" Aspekt des selber Googlens, selber Testens und alle möglichen Fatbike-Thread-Lesens netterweise hingewiesen.
Manchmal will man als Neuling aber gezielt und schnell Infos von "alten Hasen" haben, dann gehts oft schneller. --Genauso wie bei mir mal wieder zur Zeit, wo ich nen MonarchPlus-Dämpfer suche und einbauen will und Infos brauche. Natürlich will man da nicht das gesamte IBC-Forum oder gar Internet durchsuchen oder erstmal selbst probieren. --Wie du schon schriebst: Die Tiefe des Geldbeutels ist begrenzt. Und die Zeit zum Ausprobieren-Frusten-Nochmal-Probieren-Weiter-Frusten ist zudem auch sehr begrenzt und nervt. 
So, hoffe mein Anliegen wurde klar. --Als "Neuer" war ich zumindest über direkte Infos immer sehr froh  --Die ja zum Glück meist auch schnell und gut gepostet wurden.
Und jetzt: Schnell weiter arbeiten und dann: Fahren :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (24. Februar 2015)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, warst du eher zu faul dir die Infos selbst zusammen zu tragen und hast das auch indirekt kund getan.


----------



## machmit (24. Februar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, warst du eher zu faul dir die Infos selbst zusammen zu tragen und hast das auch indirekt kund getan.


Richtig. Das kann man auch faul nennen. Das liegt bei mir daran, dass ich ungernst Foren nach Infos durchsuche. --Hatte ich schonmal erläutert. In einem Wiki-System wäre ich sicher nicht faul! --In einer sequenziellen ad-hoc-akutellen Foren-Erzählstruktur bin ich in der Tat faul. --Ich würde dieses "faul" aber nicht als ein negatives "faul" sehen... So ist meine Sicht. --Wie gesagt, wird Zeit dass das IBC nicht nur nen neues Layout bekommt, sondern auch nen sinnvolle Wiki.
Danke für deinen Hinweis.
PS: So ganz stimmt das mit dem nicht selber tun allerdings nicht! Ich habe den ganzen Fatty-Thread und den Bluto-Thread durch gelesen. Und habe vor allem dann noch meine offenen Fragen stellen müssen und wollen. Die vielleicht teilweise ähnlich schon mal beantwortet wurden, die ich dann aber nicht einfach wieder finden konnte. --In der Regel starte ich schon selbst mit der Suche UND frage aber auch. Klar!


----------



## Bumble (24. Februar 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> Mir ging es vor allem darum, für neue Leser Infos schnell und einfach (durch Namen und Link, wenn möglich) anzubieten.



Das wird aber so wie du es hier vesuchst nicht dauerhaft funktionieren.
Innerhalb kürzester Zeit sind die Infos nach hinten gerutscht und der nächste kommt mit den selben Fragen um die Ecke, das Ganze wiederholt sich dann bis zum Erbrechen und alle sind genervt....


----------



## BigJohn (24. Februar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Das wird aber so wie du es hier vesuchst nicht dauerhaft funktionieren.
> Innerhalb kürzester Zeit sind die Infos nach hinten gerutscht und der nächste kommt mit den selben Fragen um die Ecke, das Ganze wiederholt sich dann bis zum Erbrechen und alle sind genervt....


Und da käme eigentlich die SuFu ins Spiel. Selbst bei Google wird man beim Einsatz von deutschen meist hierher geführt.Dann könnte man sich auch das durchforsten eines gesamten Threads ersparen. Quasi Köpfchen gegen Gebetsmühle.

Nebenbei hält dich @machmit niemand davon ab ein zu wiki zu erstellen. Die Leute hier helfen dir sicher gerne beim füllen. Das funktioniert sogar in einem forenbasierten System, wenn die Eingangsposts entsprechend gepflegt werden und mit Verlinkungen gearbeitet wird.
Wenn einem die gegebene Form nicht passt, ist das noch lange keine Begründung auf die Etikette zu scheißen und andere die Arbeit für sich erledigen zu lassen. Das ganze dann in einen positiven Kontext à la "wenn sich schon mal jemand anders die Arbeit gemacht hätte, würde ich mich auch ein bisschen anstengen." stellen zu wollen, finde ich persönlich echt stark.


----------



## machmit (24. Februar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Und da käme eigentlich die SuFu ins Spiel. Selbst bei Google wird man beim Einsatz von deutschen meist hierher geführt.Dann könnte man sich auch das durchforsten eines gesamten Threads ersparen. Quasi Köpfchen gegen Gebetsmühle.
> 
> Nebenbei hält dich @machmit niemand davon ab ein zu wiki zu erstellen. Die Leute hier helfen dir sicher gerne beim füllen. Das funktioniert sogar in einem forenbasierten System, wenn die Eingangsposts entsprechend gepflegt werden und mit Verlinkungen gearbeitet wird.
> Wenn einem die gegebene Form nicht passt, ist das noch lange keine Begründung auf die Etikette zu scheißen und andere die Arbeit für sich erledigen zu lassen. Das ganze dann in einen positiven Kontext à la "wenn sich schon mal jemand anders die Arbeit gemacht hätte, würde ich mich auch ein bisschen anstengen." stellen zu wollen, finde ich persönlich echt stark.



?!?!
Den “Hinweis“ kann ich jetzt nicht nachvollziehen. Ich kenn sonst so kein Forum oder auch mtb-Thread, wo erneutes oder auch mehrfaches Nachfragen so gedisst wird, wie hier im Fatty-Thread von sehr wenigen leuten. Schade!
--Es kommen stets neue Fatty-Fahrer hinzu mit sicher sehr ähnlichen Problemen am Anfang, wie scheinbar alle hier. In einer Foren-Community (ohne wiki) dann --zum Glück nur von sehr wenigen-- auf “guck selbst“ und “such mal“ und “arbeite dich mal durch den thread“ verwiesen zu werden, kenn ich sonst so nicht beim biken. Wenn jemand helfen will, schön, danke für die Antwort. Wer grade nicht helfen will, einfach nix schreiben. Hilft dann auf jeden Fall mehr als manch andere “antwort“. EDiT
Ein Glück haben mir --trotzdem-- viele Fatty-Freunde weiter geholfen. Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## machmit (24. Februar 2015)

Kurz zum googeln: “Fatty bluto umbau“ zum Beispiel führt auch hier ins ibc in den Fatty- und den bluto-thread. Und zwar auf jede Seite, wo diese suchworte für Google irgendwie sinnvoll erscheinen. Ob diese Selektion dann hilft, ich glaube nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (24. Februar 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> ?!?!
> Den “Hinweis“ kann ich jetzt nicht nachvollziehen. Ich kenn sonst so kein Forum oder auch mtb-Thread, wo erneutes oder auch mehrfaches Nachfragen so gedisst wird, wie hier im Fatty-Thread von sehr wenigen leuten. Schade!
> !



Sorry, du hast es leider nicht verstanden, lies dir doch bitte nochmal durch was wir geschrieben haben.
WEnn du dich dann immer noch gedisst fühlst, dann versteh ich was nicht....


----------



## machmit (24. Februar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Sorry, du hast es leider nicht verstanden, lies dir doch bitte nochmal durch was wir geschrieben haben.
> WEnn du dich dann immer noch gedisst fühlst, dann versteh ich was nicht....


Hm, scheinbar kapier ich's dann net. Ich lese aus euren Hinweisen, dass erneutes und mehrfaches Nachfragen von “neuen“ Fatbikern zu den alten gleichen Fragen nicht gewünscht ist. Und das alle nervt. Das Wort “dissen“ passt vielleicht in der Tat nicht so ganz, aber da ich diese Kritik immer wieder höre, hab ich's mal mit “dissen“ umschrieben. 
Kann nur sagen, wie in der sesamstraße: “wer nicht fragt, bleibt dumm.“ --und ich antworte --auch auf die erneuten gleichen Fragen-- wenn ich grad möchte, sehr gern. --Und denke, dass das in einem Forum so auch ok ist...


----------



## machmit (24. Februar 2015)

Wen's interessiert, zwar kein rws thru-bolt schnellspanner, aber dicker...
http://m.ebay.com/itm/151198247032?cmd=VIDESC&gxo=true
Vielleicht für wenige hilfreich... mit ner hope-10mm-nabe vllt eine Option für hinten...


----------



## Bumble (24. Februar 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> Wen's interessiert, zwar kein rws thru-bolt schnellspanner, aber dicker...
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/151198247032?cmd=VIDESC&gxo=true
> Vielleicht für wenige hilfreich... mit ner hope-10mm-nabe vllt eine Option für hinten...


Ein 170mm länger Schnellspanner könnte bei ner 170mm breiten Nabe bissl knapp werden, irgendwie sollen ja nach Möglichkeit die Ausfallenden auch noch mit geklemmt werden.


----------



## machmit (25. Februar 2015)

Aah! Hatte irgendwie gedacht, dass die angegebenen Längen das “Einbaumaß“ angeben. --Ich wüsste nämlich sonst jetzt nicht,welche Spannerlänge ich für hinten und vorn bräuchte!!?! --ok, dann wohl kein passendes Produkt für unser Fatty. Sorry!


----------



## zoomer (25. Februar 2015)

Ich hab ein altes Alu Fully als Stadtrad wieder aufgebaut.
Das hat so dicke Ausfallenden dass meine geliebten Schraubspanner hinten komplett
zu kurz waren. Ging gerade noch so mit einem der längeren Schnellspanner.


----------



## zoomer (26. Februar 2015)

Bei On One tut sich wohl was.

Newsletter mit Angebot für Fatty mit X01 führt ins Leere.
Fatbikes Seite auch praktisch nicht vorhanden.

Vielleicht fällt bald Carbon raus ...


----------



## criscross (26. Februar 2015)

http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBOOFATX01/on-one-fatty-sram-x01-fat-bike

Fatty mit X01


----------



## titzy (26. Februar 2015)

Nicht schlecht, wenn ich nicht schon 2 Fattys rum stehen hätte ...
Vorallem gleich mit Carbon Fork und Vario Stütze verbaut, schaut nach nem echten Spassmobil aus!
Aber dank schwächelndem Euro ists ja eh nicht verlockend.


----------



## BigJohn (26. Februar 2015)

Hui, stolzer Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (26. Februar 2015)

Aufzugstütze ist wohl auch dabei

Aber mal ehrlich, wer legt da nicht lieber die 250 € noch drauf und nimmt das bunte Canyon,
mit richtig fätt, super Carbonrahmen, richtigen Laufrädern und Reifen, ...


----------



## Staanemer (27. Februar 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBOOFATX01/on-one-fatty-sram-x01-fat-bike
> 
> Fatty mit X01



Naja...


----------



## LockeTirol (27. Februar 2015)

Hab mir auch auf die Schnelle einen Satz Van Helga und Dillinger gekauft. Die Dinger sind zwar Sackteuer aber es hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## zoomer (27. Februar 2015)

Ich hab mich heute beim Kunden durchgesetzt und den Vorwetterumschwung
mittags zum Radln genutzt (Sonnenbrand ?). Allerdings haben sich die Floater
und der Gegenwind gegen mich verschworen und am Ende gewonnen.


----------



## Staanemer (28. Februar 2015)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Hab mir auch auf die Schnelle einen Satz Van Helga und Dillinger gekauft. Die Dinger sind zwar Sackteuer aber es hat sich gelohnt!



Sehr schick. Die selbe Kombi habe ich auch vorgestern im Keller montiert. Ich habe mich jedoch dazu durchgerungen auch hinten die Vanhelga zu montieren. Einfach mal testen.

Da es aber zum Dahnerican trotz aller Versuche nicht geschafft habe, werden ich nachher wieder die D5 mir Spikes aufziehen, denn es hat heftig geschneit


----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. Februar 2015)

Schade,wäre gespannt auf dein Testurteil mit vanhelga's im Schneeeinsatz gewesen!


----------



## Staanemer (28. Februar 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Schade,wäre gespannt auf dein Testurteil mit vanhelga's im Schneeeinsatz gewesen!



Da kann ich Dir vielleicht doch helfen. Wenn ich soweit bin kriegst Du eine Nachricht.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. Februar 2015)




----------



## Staanemer (28. Februar 2015)

Ich hab allerdings richtig Schiss in der Buchse. Ich bin eh schon son Schisser 

A) die eine Strecke ist recht trocken, da gibt es wenig Eis für das Spikes notwendig wären
B) die andere Strecke ist eher sehr eisig, da sind die Wege teilweise meterlang unter der Schneedecke gefrorenen. Drüber gefahren, für ein Foto angehalten und schon sass ich aufm Poppes.
C) die Oberfläche des alten Schnees ist angetaut, anschließend hart gefroren. Darauf liegt dann Neuschnee (bibber), das rutscht, egal welcher Reifen
D) die Vanhelga ist schmaler als der D5, ich weiss nicht mal, ob ich damit hochfahren kann

Ich nehme auf jeden Fall mal Protektoren mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Christopher (28. Februar 2015)

Für meine letzte Runde hab ich meine eine Helga mal von vorn nach hinten gewechselt und war angenehm überrascht.
Auch beim gut steilen uphill mit schon recht glatt gelatschter fester Schneedecke ging das super vorwärts und wenn der Grib mal weg war ist das Heck dabei auch nicht gleich zur Seite weggedriftet, isses irgendwann zu eisig ist ohne Stahlnoppen eh vorbei.
Der Arsch muss natürlich aufem Sattel bleiben.
Die Lamellen in den Profilblöcken wie beim Autowintergummi sind da schon hilfreich denk ich mir.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (1. März 2015)

@Staanemer ,Thomas lebst du noch?


----------



## Bumble (1. März 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @Staanemer ,Thomas lebst du noch?


pssssst, lass ihn doch schlafen, grad so schön stressfrei hier


----------



## Meister-Dieter (1. März 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> pssssst, lass ihn doch schlafen, grad so schön stressfrei hier


Hab Angst,daß er sich mit den helga's unglücklich gemacht hat!


----------



## zoomer (1. März 2015)

Ja, eine hätte wohl gereicht ....


----------



## Staanemer (1. März 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @Staanemer ,Thomas lebst du noch?



Jou, bin aber völlig fertig. Bin schon lange nicht mehr so viel gelaufen und so oft auf den Mund gefallen wie heute.
Jetzt wird erstmal was gekocht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (2. März 2015)

Für die später Hinzugekommenen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mit-dem-fat-bike-unterwegs-galerie.645545/page-125#post-12744258

Sagt mal, bevor ich das zerlege, weiss jemand, welche Lager im Smoothie drin sind? 
So langsam zeichnet sich ein 30 Grad Einrastpunkt ab.


----------



## titzy (4. März 2015)

Hey, nur zur Info, falls mal jemand (wie ich) auf die Idee kommte beim Fatty hinten eine 203er Bremsscheibe zu verbauen, weil die eben gerade so mal rum liegt, dem soll gesagt seien: es geht!





Ist zwar eine recht knappe Kiste mit nur ca. 2mm Luft zur unteren Hinterbaustrebe, aber die Scheibe passt noch rein und alles dreht sich! Jetzt hoffen wir mal das der On-One Schnellspanner das Rad auch immer schön fest (und gerade) hält, denn fürs Winter-Lowcostbike wollte ich mir vorerst nicht auch noch die Hopespanner anschaffen.


----------



## machmit (4. März 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Für die später Hinzugekommenen:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mit-dem-fat-bike-unterwegs-galerie.645545/page-125#post-12744258
> 
> ...



Hehe! Das hatten wir doch schon mal ;-)
--Also nach Tipps von Scylla damals (CaneCreek 40 könnte passen, also meist 36° !!?), und eigenen Lagertest (CaneCreek 40 mit 36 ° und nen Acros mit 45°) und einer Mail an OnOne (die wussten auch nix --evtl. vllt müsste das eigentlich nen FSA Orbit sein --Winkel ?!?) hab ich den Gabelkonus abgedreht, ohne Lagertausch, da ich den Winkel durch "Ausprobieren" nicht sicher einrastern konnte. --Hilft dir leider wohl nicht direkt. Aber Fazit: Selbst OnOne hatte keine Ahnung, welche Lager da genau drin sind. Und konnte oder wollte das auch nicht genau in Erfahrung bringen...
Viel Erfolg beim ausprobieren... Nachmessen wird bestimmt auch sehr frickelig und sicher mittel ungenau... --Außer man hat und es gibt nen passendes Werkzeug ;-)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. März 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Für die später Hinzugekommenen:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mit-dem-fat-bike-unterwegs-galerie.645545/page-125#post-12744258
> 
> ...


Schau mal mach dem Sixpack Fire. Sollte ident. sein.


----------



## LockeTirol (5. März 2015)

Hallo Kollegen

muss hier nochmal eine Frage stellen. Das Thema wurde schon behandelt, ist mir aber nicht ganz klar.

Ich habe bei meinem Fatty jetzt 45NRTH Reifen auf den originalen On-One Felgen montiert. Die sitzen minimal strammer als die Floater, aber immer noch viel zu locker. Nach einer Treppenfahrt hat sich der Hinterreifen so auf der Felge verschoben dass der Rundlauf nicht mehr passt.

Jetzt haben ja einige Leute wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe irgendein Tape auf die Felge geklebt um den Felgendurchmesser am Reifensitz zu erhöhen. Welches Tape nimmt man da am besten und wieviel?

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## machmit (5. März 2015)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Nach einer Treppenfahrt hat sich der Hinterreifen so auf der Felge verschoben dass der Rundlauf nicht mehr passt.


Tja, Treppenfahren ist dann natürlich auch immer richtig blöd in der Belastung... oder auch verpennte Durchschläge von dicken Steinen und Wurzeln. Ich zieh deshalb hinten immer Reifen mit derber “dh-Karkasse“ (27tpi) auf. Und bissel mehr Druck als nötig. Bei mir saß nen hüskerdü auch beim ruppigeren Enduro-trailen stets top.Treppen fahre ich allerdings immer super piano. Schlägt sonst leider immer durch, bei normalen Gelände-Druck im Reifen. 
Ach ja,und alles mit der o*o-Felge.
Zum Tape leider kein Tipp.Habe das o*o-Felgenband drin. Tut.


----------



## titzy (5. März 2015)

Zum Tape kann ich leider auch nichts sagen.

Mit meinen 120 TPI HüDüs kann ich mich auch nicht entsinnen, das ich Probleme mit losen Sitz habe.
Im Gegenteil, die beißen sich meiner Meinung nach deutlich fester an der On-One Felge fest als bsp der Floater.
Aktuell hab ich aber die HüDüs auf einer Marge Lite, da sitzten die noch mal strammer.
Wenn der Reifen erst mal sich ins Felgenbett gesetzt hat, muss ich schon richtig Kraft aufbringen um den bei nem Platten von der Felge zu lösen, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen wie sich das was in Fahrtrichtung drehen soll.
Aktuell hab ich auf den On-One Felgen die 27TPI Nates und da kann ich mich auch nicht entsinnen, dass der Reifen schon mal "gewandert" ist.

Aber vielleicht mal noch eine andere Frage, welche 45NRT Reifen meinst du denn und mit welchem Druck fährst du in welcher Gewichtsklasse?
Ich gehe bei mir mit den HüDüs nie unter 0,5 bar vorne und 0,7 hinten, sonst wird es bei Treppenauffahrten zu "Grenzwerktig" mit 90+ kg fahrfertigem Gewicht.


----------



## LockeTirol (5. März 2015)

Ich habe den Dillinger hinten mit 0,6 bei 80kg fahrfertig. Vielleicht muss ich auch mal auf 0,7 erhöhen.


----------



## LockeTirol (5. März 2015)

Ach und der Reifen hat 120tpi


----------



## BigJohn (5. März 2015)

Das Tape dient nicht der Erhöhung des Felgenbetts, sondern der Gewichtsersparnis. Für ein höheres Felgenbett braucht man nicht-offenporige Schaummatten, zB für Fensterdichtungen, die dann nochmal mit Tape überklebt werden. Ich habe aber den Eindruck, dass das hier kaum jemand macht. Das kommt eher aus den USA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (5. März 2015)

Das mit der Unterfütterung mit Schaummatten hatte ich mal versucht bei den On-One Felgen. Würde ich nicht empfehlen. Führte dazu, dass der Reifen nicht mehr nach innen aus der Felge rutschte, dafür aber nach außen. Oder sich überhaupt nicht mehr ins Felgenhorn setzen ließ.


----------



## criscross (5. März 2015)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Ich habe den Dillinger hinten mit 0,6 bei 80kg fahrfertig. Vielleicht muss ich auch mal auf 0,7 erhöhen.


0,6 ist schon reichlich bei deinem Gewicht.
ich fahre bei dem VanHelga 0,45 / 0,55 bei 90kg.
Die On One Felge ist einfach grottig, speich dir irgendwas anderes ein.......es kann nur besser werden


----------



## oli_muenchen (5. März 2015)

Ich habe auch den 120er Dillinger auf der OnOne Felge und damit keine Probleme, muss aber auch zugeben, dass ich mit vermutlich 0,8/0,9 bar unterwegs bin. Ich bin aber mit 90 - 92 kg fahrfertig schwerer, als Du, Tim.


----------



## zoomer (5. März 2015)

Bei mir bleiben die Floater bisher immer oben aber ich fahr ja auch nicht wild.
Ich denke bei der Mehrheit bleiben sie oben, bei einer Minderheit fallen sie beim
Fahren öfters aus dem Sitz.
Das ist wirklich unbefriedigend, wird aber bei der Felgenform aber immer so bleiben.

Wenn man jetzt Lust auf Fatbikefahren bekommen hat, der Fattyrahmen ist eine gute
Grundlage, muss man vielleicht in der sauren Apfel beissen und sich "richtige"
Laufräder, oder mindestens Felgen, besorgen.
Ist nur blöd dass sie noch das 135/170er Achsformat haben und man das in Zukunft
nicht einfach so aufspacern kann.
(Die Salsa "CC" Carbonschleudern bleiben wohl bei 135/170, und Rohloff würde bei
170 auch passen)

D.H. wenn man wirklich Blut geleckt hat ist es vielleicht besser, neben den Felgen,
auch noch das gesamte Fatbike upzugraden.


----------



## BigJohn (5. März 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Bei mir bleiben die Floater bisher immer oben aber ich fahr ja auch nicht wild.
> Ich denke bei der Mehrheit bleiben sie oben, bei einer Minderheit fallen sie beim
> Fahren öfters aus dem Sitz.
> Das ist wirklich unbefriedigend, wird aber bei der Felgenform aber immer so bleiben.
> ...


Das hört sich viel mehr nach einem Plan, als nach einer Empfehlung an


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. März 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt Lust auf Fatbikefahren bekommen hat, der Fattyrahmen ist eine gute
> Grundlage, muss man vielleicht in der sauren Apfel beissen und sich "richtige"
> Laufräder, oder mindestens Felgen, besorgen.
> Ist nur blöd dass sie noch das 135/170er Achsformat haben und man das in Zukunft
> ...


die 170mm hinten sind für mich der einzige leicht fade Beigeschmack. 
Nicht weil das nichts taugt, sondern weil leider zu erwarten ist, dass dies eine Sackgasse ist und bei zukünftigen Entwicklungen 190mm/197mm zu einem festen Standard werden. Dann muss man beim Rahmenwechsel leider auch eine neue HR Nabe bzw. neues HR kaufen
Die ganzen Berichte über die Felgen, Reifen und die restliche Ausstattung hatten mich letztendlich bewogen nur den Rahmen zu bestellen und diesen ganz nach meinen Vorstellungen zu bestücken.

Die Basis beim Fatty ist gut, die Geo passt für viele Einsatzzwecke. Upgrades bei der Ausstattung machen daher auf alle Fälle Sinn
Von daher sehe ich nicht unbedingt einen Grund für gleich das gesamte Fatty upzugraden.

auch wenn mein Gesichtsausdruck was anderes sagt.... ich bin super zufrieden mit meinem (Custom) Fatty




selbst sündhaftteure Plaste [email protected] mit nuklear Plastefelgen können einem nicht wegfahren


----------



## zoomer (5. März 2015)

Ja so meinte ich das.
Das Fatty hat eine tolle Geometrie. Wenn man das weiter fahren will lohnt es sich auch sicher
mal in richtig gute, leichte Laufräder zu investieren. Man wird sie in der Regel aber nicht mehr
ohne Umbau an zukünftigen, üblichen Fatbikes fahren können.

Es sieht sogar so aus als ob, falls man irgendwann lieber Kohle will, alle Komponenten weiterhin
am zukünftigen On One Carbonrahmen passen könnten, bzw beim Umstieg auf's Salsa, wie es
der TT vorgemacht hat.


Viele haben das On One Fatty aufgrund des Preises mal zum ausprobieren gekauft, ob ein Fatbike
überhaupt für einen taugt. Vielen hat es so getaugt dass sie im Nachhinein gerne gleich hochwertiger
eingestiegen wären (ich z.B.). Dann wird es vielleicht irgendwann zum Zweit-, Stadt- oder Winterfatty
und das muss man nicht noch gross aufrüsten, sondern fährt es wie es ist, mit all seinen guten und
paar schlechteren Seiten.

Die erschwingliche Carbongabel, Schlauchtausch, ein paar Komponenten upgraden und irgendwann mal
JJ Reifen, konnte ich mir natürlich trotzdem nicht verkneifen.
Ist eine individuelle Entscheidung.



Nur die On One Felgen sind einfach wahnsinnig ärgerlich.
Hätte sich da beim Entwurf der Strangpresspritzdüse jemand nur ein paar Gedanken gemacht, wären
Millionen von Fattyfahren nicht verärgert und würden glücklich und tubeless durch die Gegend fahren.


----------



## LockeTirol (5. März 2015)

Interessante Thesen! Hatte auch gedacht das Fatty ist ein guter günstiger Anfang. Wenn ich jetzt Aber die teuren Reifen und einen neuen LRS dazu rechne, ist es eben doch nicht mehr so billig. Da fehlt zum günstigsten Canyon nicht mehr viel und das passt out of the box. dazu halt deutlich leichter bei mind. gleich guter Geo.


----------



## oli_muenchen (5. März 2015)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Interessante Thesen! Hatte auch gedacht das Fatty ist ein guter günstiger Anfang. Wenn ich jetzt Aber die teuren Reifen und einen neuen LRS dazu rechne, ist es eben doch nicht mehr so billig. Da fehlt zum günstigsten Canyon nicht mehr viel und das passt out of the box. dazu halt deutlich leichter bei mind. gleich guter Geo.



Naja. Das ist jetzt Theorie. Ob es wirklich was taugt, zeigt sich doch erst, wenn die ersten da sind....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (5. März 2015)

Stimmt. Aber die Geo vom Canyon liest sich nicht schlecht. Die Teile sind bombig und das Gewicht auch. Selbst wenn man da ein halbes Kilo drauf rechnet weil es irgendwie schön gerechnet wurde. Aber ok, ist ja trotzdem noch nicht verfügbar.

Mir macht das Fatty ja auch Spaß, keine Frage. Die Reifen und die Felgen trüben ihn aber schon etwas.


----------



## zoomer (5. März 2015)

Ja, wohl auch wegen des Kurses ist das Fatty heute gar nicht mehr so erschwinglich.
und gegenüber Felt und Co auch gar nicht mehr so preiswert an sich.

Mich hat damals, so weit ich mich erinnere, das Rolling Bundle nur um die 600 €
gekostet. Der Rest kam aus der Restekiste.
Diese Teile hab ich dann kurz oder lang doch etwas verbessert und insgesamt
2 kg eingespart. So ist das Rad mit 14,5 kg wirklich ok. Wenn dann die JJ's
kommen fällt zusätzlich noch etwas Gewicht und Rollwiderstand.

Es ist nach wie vor unter den Fatbikes ganz gut dabei.
Aber diese anderen Dinger da, in Carbon oder Stahl, sind halt auch einfach
unglaublich verlockend 

Jeder vernünftige Mensch würde sowieso sagen das ein einziges Rad vollkommen
ausreichend wäre.


----------



## dorfmann (5. März 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Jeder vernünftige Mensch würde sowieso sagen, daß ein einziges Rad vollkommen
> ausreichend wäre.



Durch die Leidenschaften lebt der Mensch, durch die Vernunft existiert er bloß.
_Nicolas Chamfort_


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. März 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Jeder vernünftige Mensch würde sowieso sagen das ein einziges Rad vollkommen
> ausreichend wäre.


Vernunft ist eine Frage des Standpunkts....
also ich versuche meiner Frau immer zu erklären, dass es vernünftig ist in mehrere Bikes zu investieren 

@LockeTirol das größte Problem mit dem Dude (und anderen angekündigten) ist... es ist nicht sofort lieferbar ! 
Ob es tatsächlich so gut ist wie alle erwarten wird sich auch erst nach einer Weile zeigen. So gibt es z.B. zu dem DT LRS oder den Schwalbe Reifen noch gar keine Erfahrung. Ich hätte es trotzdem gekauft, wollte aber nicht bis min Mitte des Jahres warten. 
Preislich ist ein Customaufbau oder das nachträgliche aufrüsten immer teurer als ein "fertiges" Bike von der Stange, noch dazu wenn das dann auch noch von einem Versender mit bekannt gutem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist. 
Dafür sehe ich mein Bike nicht an jeder Ecke


----------



## zoomer (6. März 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> So gibt es z.B. zu dem DT LRS oder den Schwalbe Reifen noch gar keine Erfahrung.



Man kann ja schon etwas im voraus anhand der Daten beurteilen.

Es ist nicht so wahrscheinlich das der DT LRS nach 500 km die Grätsche macht.
Naben und Speichen sind bekannt und bewährt, die Felge fährt in ähnlicher Bauart
bereits munter herum, Tublesssitzgräben sind vorhanden ...

Dude Daten und Geo sind bekannt und dem Fatty ziemlich nahe, bisherige Canyon
Räder fallen auch nicht laufend durch Ausfälle auf.

Und über die Schwalbe gab es auch schon genügend Berichte.
Rollwiderstand, Gewicht und Preis im Vergleich richtig gut, kein Selfsteering.
Wegen der kleinen, wenigen Stollen unbrauchbar im lockeren Schnee oder
Matsch. Auf trockenem, erodierenden Granit in SoCal anscheinend auch rutschig.
Bei unseren eher feuchteren Bedingungen wie Waldboden, Wurzeln, nicht zu
tiefer Kies, usw. komplett ok.
Und wie von normalen Schwalbereifen gewohnt, würde ich mal von exorbitantem
Verschleiss, im Vergleich zu Contis, ausgehen.


----------



## machmit (8. März 2015)

Felge: Kein Plan, warum die so schlecht sein soll. Ok, tubeless hab ich nix mit am Hut. Und mit hüskerdü hi u vanhelga vorn tun die Räder selbst mit 0,5bar top. --und ich baller die Karre schon derbst über stock u stein u drop und Sprung. --hinten fahr ich im trail aus diverser mir wichtiger Gründe aber lieber um 0,7.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (8. März 2015)

Weiß auch nicht was ich dabei verkehrt mache. Der Reifen eiert wie die Sau. Anfangs war alles gut und nach der Treppenfahrt hatte er einen Höhenschlag. Das macht die Fahrt bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten sehr unruhig...


----------



## criscross (8. März 2015)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Weiß auch nicht was ich dabei verkehrt mache. Der Reifen eiert wie die Sau. Anfangs war alles gut und nach der Treppenfahrt hatte er einen Höhenschlag. Das macht die Fahrt bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten sehr unruhig...


gönn dir 2 neue Felgen, dann hast du Ruhe....
die Speci Felgen gibts schon für kleines Geld ( ca. 75 € )


----------



## zoomer (8. März 2015)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Weiß auch nicht was ich dabei verkehrt mache. Der Reifen eiert wie die Sau. Anfangs war alles gut und nach der Treppenfahrt hatte er einen Höhenschlag. Das macht die Fahrt bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten sehr unruhig...



Prinzipiell musst Du die Reifen nach der Montage erst mal mit etwas Überdruck aufpumpen
damit der Reifenwulst auf den Felgensitz hoch kommt. Erst dann läuft er rund.
Ansonsten steckt eine Seite noch unten im Felgengraben und es gibt einen unangenehmen
Höhenschlag. Checke mal diese Linie auf dem Reifen, nahe der Felge.

Bei der On One Kombination müssen das einmalig, bis zu 2 Bar sein.
(Bei 0,2 Bar fällt der Floater wieder von alleine aus dem Sitz)


----------



## zoomer (9. März 2015)

Gestern endlich mal wieder gefahren, bei bestem Wetter aber ganz schön matschig.

Nun hatte nach einer Weile fahren, auf ein mal, immer wieder kurz auftretend "Schaltsalat" !

D.h. plötzlich fängt es an zu rattern als ob das Schaltwerk genau zwischen zwei Ritzeln justiert
wäre. Dachte ich wäre vielleicht irgendwo dagegen gedotzt, sah aber alles gut aus, nix verbogen.
Hab dann nachgestellt bis es ok war, aber es kam noch ein paar mal wieder vor, dass ich wieder
zurückjustieren musste.
- Der Schaltzug ist in durchgehende Hülle, geht auch nicht schwer.
- Das Schaltauge ist zumindest fest und das Schaltwerk auch nicht lose.
(Kenne ich vom AMS, da kann man das Schaltauge bauartbedingt leicht verdrehen wenn man
andotzt, ausserdem löst sich die Schaltwerkschraube manchmal)
- Kette hat so weit ich sehen konnte keine steifen Glieder und ist geölt.
- Hinterradschnellspanner sollte auch fest sitzen, sonst würde die Bremse schleifen.

Höchstens dass ich die Kette etwas kurz fahre, wie bei 3-fach Gross/Gross, obwohl ich einfach habe.
Der Schaltwerkskäfig steht dann sehr weit nach vorne und zerrt gegen den Kettenschräglauf.

Meine mich zu erinnern dass ich am Fatty schon häufiger ein temporäres Fehlschalten bemerkt hätte.
Hat jemand eine Idee was es sonst noch sein könnte ?


----------



## scylla (9. März 2015)

Schaltröllchen drehen frei? 
Ich hatte schon öfter (durch Dreck oder defekte Lager) festsitzende Schaltröllchen was dann im Extremfall dazu führt, dass die Kette irgendwo zwischen Röllchen und Schaltwerkskäfig rumrutscht statt auf dem Röllchen verzahnt zu laufen. Das führt auch zu Rattern und "Springen" der Kette.


----------



## zoomer (9. März 2015)

Danke.

Stimmt, ich hab ja ein X9 Schaltwerk. Die waren tatsächlich einmal komplett blockiert.
So wie es beim Rückwärtsdrehen aussieht hilft meine Vollfettpackung bisher noch.
Sie drehen sich unauffällig.

Ich hab neulich ein altes Rad wiederaufgebaut, da hab ich die Schaltung nicht eingestellt
bekommen. Bis ich das Schaltauge wirklich exakt in Achserichtung gebogen hatte.
Davor passte die Einstellung entweder nur in den unteren oder nur in den oberen Gängen.
Das muss ich noch checken - allerdings wäre dieses Problem dauerhaft und würde nicht
nur ab und zu auftreten.
Das Schaltauge sitzt aber an sich hier fest und ist stabil.


----------



## scylla (9. März 2015)

Irgendwie reicht meine Vorstellungskraft nicht dafür aus, dass dieser massive Alublock namens On-One Schaltauge sich tatsächlich verbiegen könnte. Zumindest nicht ohne einen massiven Impact, der zuvor schon das Schaltwerk in Stücke reißt.

Vielleicht einfach zu viel Matsch. Der Antrieb verdreckt und nichts läuft mehr sauber, irgendwann bröselt ein wenig von dem Dreck von alleine wieder raus und es geht wieder, dann kommt das nächste Matschloch, usw...
Einmal alles sauber machen, und zum Test mal ein paar km matschfrei auf Asphalt fahren. Vielleicht funktioniert es dann ja wie von Zauberhand schon wieder normal


----------



## zoomer (9. März 2015)

Das andere Schaltauge war auch nicht verbogen, und auch nicht dafür vorgesehen geradegebogen zu werden.
Das war von Anfang an aus der Achse. Das muss ich beim Fatty auch mal checken.
Auf dem Antrieb ist gar nicht so viel Matsch. Ums sauber machen werd ich trotzdem nicht drum rum kommen.

Muss ich wohl mal Alles auseinander nehmen, reinigen und checken. Ggf. durch Shimano ersetzen.
Auch mal den Verschleiss checken, obwohl meine Tretleistung bis jetzt noch nirgends einen erzeugt hatte.


----------



## LockeTirol (9. März 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Prinzipiell musst Du die Reifen nach der Montage erst mal mit etwas Überdruck aufpumpen
> damit der Reifenwulst auf den Felgensitz hoch kommt. Erst dann läuft er rund.
> Ansonsten steckt eine Seite noch unten im Felgengraben und es gibt einen unangenehmen
> Höhenschlag. Checke mal diese Linie auf dem Reifen, nahe der Felge.
> ...


 Das habe ich gestern alles mal probiert. Nix geholfen. Habe allerdings das Gefühl dass das Problem vom Schlauch kommt. Ist ein 26" DH Schlauch. Der Schlauch formt sich in dem Abschnitt wo der Höhenschlag am wildesten ist nicht gut aus. Habe jetzt mal Schwalbe Fatbike Schläuche bestellt.


----------



## zoomer (9. März 2015)

Hmm,
während der Montage waren eventuelle Beulen vom SV13F auch ein Problem da sie
den Reifen, beim aufpumpen, an der Beule von der Felge ziehen.
Aber so ab etwa 0,5 Bar sollte es den Schlauch doch irgendwie komplett gegen die
Reifen drücken, egal ob da nun eine Beule war oder nicht.

Es sei denn die dicken DH Schläuche sind so zäh dass sie bei üblichem Fahrdruck noch
nicht mal das Volumen des Reifens hätten, bzw. nur an der Beule.
Oder sie sind an der doppelten Lage am Ventil so eingeschnürt dass man es beim
Fahren merkt.


Meine Schläuche hatte ich alle vorher ein paar Tage gedehnt.
D.h. offen langsam aufgepumpt, solange bis die erste Beule kommen wollte, dann
wieder setzen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machmit (9. März 2015)

Das mit den Beulen wurde auch in dem mtb-news-fatbike-test notiert. Deren Tipp: der schwalbe 24“dh-schlauch. “echte“ fatbike-schläuche tun sicher auch. --ich selbst hab den conti-FR-Schlauch.Tut! --fahre aber keine “dünnen“ 120tpi Reifen...


----------



## chickenway-user (10. März 2015)

Mit meinen Schläuchen (Speci DH und Schwalbe 13F) ist glaub ich weniger das Beulen das Problem, sondern, dass sie bei Fatbike-Reifenquerschnitt (also 4") einen deutlich größeren Durchmesser entwickeln (also 32" oder so). Am Ventil muss ich den Schlauch aber nach innen drücken, um Pumpen zu können, überall sonst wird der Reifen aber nach außen gedrückt. 

Am Ventil sitzt der Reifen also (bei mir) immer zu weit innen auf der Felge...


----------



## scylla (10. März 2015)

Das "Problem" mit dem zu groß werdenden Durchmesser der Schläuche tritt umso stärker auf, je dünner der Schlauch wird, anders ausgedrückt je mehr das Material überdehnt wird.
In einem 4,8'' Lou hat sich der 13F Schlauch bei mir bereits gefaltet und deswegen nicht funktioniert, während ein 400g DH-Schlauch sich einigermaßen problemlos montieren ließ. Beide Schläuche sind bis 3'' angegeben, am DH-Schlauch ist aber mehr als doppelt so viel Material dran. Besonders logisch erscheint mir das nicht, ist aber in der Praxis so.
Weitere Abhilfe schafft die Verwendung eines 24'' Schlauchs, wie oben von machmit erwähnt.


----------



## BigJohn (10. März 2015)

Ich habe ein Paar Schwalbe AV10d rumliegen. Ich werde testen, sobald sich mir die Möglichkeit bietet.


----------



## zoomer (10. März 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> In einem 4,8'' Lou hat sich der 13F Schlauch bei mir bereits gefaltet



Oooops


----------



## machmit (11. März 2015)

Hey fättys!
Zufällig jemand 29+ Räder schon im Fatty getestet? Die bluto-Gabel soll ja laut reviews 29x3.0 machen. Wie sieht's hinten aus? --theoretische Maße von so einem Reifen werd ich mal bei surly gucken und dann zur Not am Rahmen einmessen... Echte Praxis-Tipps sind aber immer besser. Danke!


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. März 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> Wie sieht's hinten aus?



Nope.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. März 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Nope.


Flo hat immer alles parat!  Top!


----------



## machmit (11. März 2015)

Danke! Schade, weil ja 29 normal passt, hat ich gehofft,29+ passt auch noch. --wie bei meinem 26-hardtail. --bei surly sind's laut tire-geo von nate zu knard 3.0 auch nochmal plus 23mm im Durchmesser... schade! --das wäre vllt noch ne coole shred-bike-option gewesen. --und für den dirt wizard in 29+ ist leider noch nix in der liste. Sollte aber sicher ähnlich sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (11. März 2015)

B+ kennst du schon? MMn das bessere Ticket zum richtig Gas geben.


----------



## jmr-biking (11. März 2015)

B+ wäre dann noch eine Option, wenn du Breiten um 3" fahren willst. Die OnOne Naben auf B+ Felgen umspeichen und dann entsprechende Reifen drauf. Leider ist die Auswahl noch nicht sehr groß.


----------



## chickenway-user (11. März 2015)

Alternativ einfach den Steg zwischen den Kettenstreben rausmachen oder halbieren. Dann sollte es passen. 

Da hätten die Jungs bei On-One ruhig ein wenig mehr nachdenken und investieren können um das Ding rund zu machen...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. März 2015)

Im Fatty durchaus sinnvoll, B+ !


----------



## jmr-biking (11. März 2015)

Immer diese teuren Gedankengänge...


----------



## machmit (11. März 2015)

Ja, b+ ist dann sicher passend. Wollt halt wissen, ob sogar 29+ passt. --gibt's zwar auch wenig Reifen, aber doch die bessere Auswahl ;-)
Oder vorn 29+ und hinten b+. Könnt dann aber zum gelände-shopper mutieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machmit (11. März 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Im Fatty durchaus sinnvoll, B+ !


Schon probiert?


----------



## BigJohn (11. März 2015)

Oder doch ein fat-96er? Alles kommt immer wieder:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. März 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> Schon probiert?


Nö.


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. März 2015)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Da hätten die Jungs bei On-One ruhig ein wenig mehr nachdenken und investieren können um das Ding rund zu machen...



Kann man so sehen, aber B+ ist halt identisch zu 26x4", während 29+ nochmal größer als 4,8" ist.
Das Fatty hat einen BB-Drop von nur 45mm. Wie stelzig sich da 29+ fahren muss, will ich nicht wissen.
Optisch kippt´s auch schnell in Richtung Karikatur.


----------



## machmit (11. März 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Kann man so sehen, aber B+ ist halt identisch zu 26x4".


Super Info! --passt dann also gut zur fatty-Geo.
--Also noch eine Saison warten, und dann mal gucken, was es auf dem Markt so  an Reifen gibt. Oder eben nicht mehr, oder wieder neu ;-)


----------



## Fabeymer (11. März 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Oder doch ein fat-96er? Alles kommt immer wieder:



So ein Ding könnte ich ja eigentlich auch mal zusammenstecken...


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. März 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> Super Info! --passt dann also gut zur fatty-Geo.
> --Also noch eine Saison warten, und dann mal gucken, was es auf dem Markt so  an Reifen gibt. Oder eben nicht mehr, oder wieder neu ;-)



Da kommen mehr und mehr Reifen dazu. Ankündigung und Verfügbarkeit sind natürlich immer zwei Paar Schuhe. 
Hier noch ein Größenvergleich zwischen Knard 29x3" und Fat B Nimble 27,5x3,5":


----------



## machmit (12. März 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Da kommen mehr und mehr Reifen dazu. Ankündigung und Verfügbarkeit sind natürlich immer zwei Paar Schuhe.
> Hier noch ein Größenvergleich zwischen Knard 29x3" und Fat B Nimble 27,5x3,5":


Jo,von vee tires gibt's auch neue +-reifen. Vee trax Fatty. --mist, immer dieser umbau-Ideen.


----------



## machmit (12. März 2015)

Werd die Reifen für den ersten Test vllt erstmal an meinem 27.5er-enduro testen. Nach den wenigen web-infos könnte es passen, und auf ner 35er-Felge soll's ja auch gehen. --mal schauen


----------



## Bumble (12. März 2015)

mit was ersetzt man am besten qualitativ hochwertig nen defekten Smoothie mixer am Fatty mit 1-1/8 gabel ?

EC49/30 ist korrekt oder ? Hope bietet da irgendwie nix vernünftiges an.

optisch wäre bei der carbon-Gabel der smoothie schon perfekt.

hope ZS49/30 würde passen aber den lenkwinkel bissl steiler machen 

bitte gebt mir mal tipps da ich mich da net so auskenne, is für das onone von nem kumpel, ich hab ja an meinem fatty meinen ganz eignen kram verbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (12. März 2015)

Wenn er sich die Option Tapered Gabel offen halten will, sollte er sich z.B.
den Hope EC49/40 nehmen und den Reduzierkonus von Hope von 1,5" auf 1 1/8 ".

Angeblich bedeutet 1 cm Veränderung in der Höhe ein 1/2° beim Lenkwinkel.


----------



## Bumble (12. März 2015)

rayc schrieb:


> Wenn er sich die Option Tapered Gabel offen halten will, sollte er sich z.B.
> den Hope EC49/40 nehmen und den Reduzierkonus von Hope von 1,5" auf 1 1/8 ".



Den Hope EC49/40 hab ich noch hier rumfliegen, der wäre frei.

Wie der Reduzierkonus funktioniert kapier ich aber nicht wirklich 

Der ersetzt doch nicht den geschlitzten Gabelkonus des EC49/40 

ich hab die Befürchtung das schaut dann so aus:


----------



## rayc (12. März 2015)

Yep, genau so.
Der kommt zusätzlich dazu.


----------



## Staanemer (12. März 2015)

Danke!

Damit ist der schon mal raus.


----------



## BigJohn (12. März 2015)

Gibt es von Cane Creek, zB 40, 110; oder auch Acros (AH49)


----------



## Staanemer (14. März 2015)

Uih, scheint ja echt ne größere Sache zu sein.

Mein unteres Lager ist auseinander gefallen. Da das ordentlich klemmt und man kaum von oben ran kommt, ist es beim ausschlagen auch noch zerfallen. Dank Dremel ist es jetzt raus.

Theoretisch braucht man nur das Lager 40x52x7, wieviel Grad kann ich aufgrund unpräziser Werkzeuge nur ungefähr bestimmen. Auf dem oberem Lager steht der Typ drauf und unten leider nicht. Eine provisorische Messung ergibt 40 Grad. Ich würde ja gerne diverse Winkel bestellen, finde jedoch nicht mal gewinkelte Lager in der Größe bei den üblichen Verdächtigen.


https://www.bike-components.de/de/Acros/Ai-52-S-IS52-30-40-Steuersatz-Unterteil-p34917/

Uih.


----------



## Bumble (14. März 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Mein unteres Lager ist auseinander gefallen. Da das ordentlich klemmt und man kaum von oben ran kommt, ist es beim ausschlagen auch noch zerfallen. Dank Dremel ist es jetzt raus.



Ich habs mit dem passenden durchschlag recht gut rausbekommen, das lager ist dabei aber auseinandergefallen und war völlig verrostet.

mein urteil zu OnOne Steuersätzen: kernschrott 

Da ich mit Cane Creek auch miese Erfahrungen gemacht habe bleibt wohl nur Hope, die find ich richtig gut...


----------



## Staanemer (14. März 2015)

Naja, nach über drei Jahren Winter- und Matscheinsatz unter übelsten Bedingungen ohne Federgabel ist so ein Lagerschaden schon normal bei der Qualität. Wenn man jetzt einfach ein unteres Lager nachkaufen könnte wäre das völlig in Ordnung. Leider kostet der Mixer schon 60 € und der Hope passt so gar nicht zur Gabel.

Ein Cane Creek oder Acros Lager für ca. 36 € ist irgendwie auch keine sinnvolle Lösung.

(Ok, mal ernsthaft. Ich hab die Schnauze dieser lächerlichen Autokorrektur jetzt satt. Aus "Cane" wird "Cape", aus "Acros" wird "Acres", aus "Fatbike" wird "farbig", um nur mal einiges zu nennen, teilweise entstehen sinnlose Wörter. Wo schaltet man den Scheiss ab?)


----------



## Bumble (14. März 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Naja, nach über drei Jahren Winter- und Matscheinsatz unter übelsten Bedingungen ohne Federgabel ist so ein Lagerschaden schon normal bei der Qualität.



das was ich am donnerstag zerlegt habe war 10 Monate alt !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (14. März 2015)

Ok, das ist was anderes und es scheint so, als ob es (mal wieder) verschiedene Evolutionsstufen bei gleichem Produktnamen gibt.

Dafür war bei mir mit einem Durchschlag nix zu machen, da die Lagerschale des Steuersatzes einen inneren Ring hat, der exakt den äußeren Ansatz des Lagers perfekt abdeckt. Wer auch immer das konstruiert hat, hat nie den Tausch des unteren Lagers ohne Steuersatz-Lagerschale eingeplant = Wegwerfprodukt. 

Nun, hilft nix, wo bekommt man denn ein 40x52x7 Lager in 45 Grad?


----------



## Bumble (14. März 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Ok, das ist was anderes und es scheint so, als ob es (mal wieder) verschiedene Evolutionsstufen bei gleichem Produktnamen gibt.
> 
> Dafür war bei mir mit einem Durchschlag nix zu machen, da die Lagerschale des Steuersatzes einen inneren Ring hat, der exakt den äußeren Ansatz des Lagers perfekt abdeckt. Wer auch immer das konstruiert hat, hat nie den Tausch des unteren Lagers ohne Steuersatz-Lagerschale eingeplant = Wegwerfprodukt.
> 
> Nun, hilft nix, wo bekommt man denn ein 40x52x7 Lager in 45 Grad?


wir reden aneinander vorbei 

Ich hab den kompletten unteren Steuersatz rausgekloppt und dabei ist das Lager zerbröselt !!!

Nur das Lager geht aber wirklich doof raus wegen dem Rand der es unmöglich macht da anzusetzen.


----------



## Staanemer (14. März 2015)

Jo, jetzt isses klar. Ich hab nur das Lager rausgedremelt. Die Lagerschale ist noch drin.

Nach bisherigen Recherchen könnte das hier passen:

ACB18 40x51,8x8 36/45
MHP16H8 40x62x8 45/45
T808 40x52x8 45/45

oder

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Steuersatzla...-52x40x8-/351237956803?_trksid=p2054897.l4275

Was mir da Sorgen macht ist die gewinkelte Auflagefläche. Nach dem original Lager ist nur die Innenschale gewinkelt und dazu wesentlich kleiner als auf den Abbildungen. Und meine provisorische Messung ist näher an 36 als an 45 Grad.

Da Theorie immer toll zur Informationssammlung ist, aber die Praxis die Wahrheit zeigt habe ich mal einfach bestellt.


----------



## cubation (14. März 2015)

@titzy welchen Steuersatz hattest du jetzt genau am zweiten Fatty verbaut? Hilft hier vielleicht weiter...  


Thomas


----------



## machmit (15. März 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> 40x52x7 Lager in 45 Grad


Das sollte genau nen Acros-Lager sein.Ich hatte die gleichen Tauschideen.Lager ging aber leider --wie ihr ja auch bemerkt habt-- nicht zerstörungsfrei frei raus. Also erstmal drin gelassen. Test mit der Acros-Konus-Schale am unteren Mixer-Lager ergab, dass das nicht so ganz passt. Das gleiche mit nem 36grad Teil. könnte also doch nen Orbit-Steuersatz, wie von on-one selbst vermutet. Der hatte glaube ich 40grad unten zum konus und 36Grad nach oben... mist hab die zusammen gesuchten links leider nicht mehr zur Hand...


----------



## machmit (15. März 2015)

Ps: ganz sicher passt laut onone der mixer ;-)
Dann gab's per Mail noch diesen Link, mit dem Hinweis, dass man dort auf der Hersteller-Seite Infos finden sollte.
http://www.fullspeedahead.com/products/headsets/orbit-ita-headset/

Laut fsa also 45grad. Mein acros-konus mit 45 passte aber irgendwie gefühlt nicht so recht... aber vllt sind's nach unten auch 36Grad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machmit (15. März 2015)

Oh man, copy-n-paste tut grad irgendwie nicht. Your action has been blocked...
Dann per hand.. 
noch ein letzter Hinweis von onone:
The smoothie mixer lower bearing is very specific and will only work with our crown race...


----------



## Bumble (15. März 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> The smoothie mixer lower bearing is very specific....



Hab ich beim Ausbau bemerkt, dass der "very specific" ist....


----------



## machmit (15. März 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hab ich beim Ausbau bemerkt, dass der "very specific" ist....


Ja, darum hab ich das Teil erstmal drin gelassen  war ja ganz neu!
Und irgendwann wird dann unten komplett getauscht. Fertig. --oben steht auf dem lager ja zum Glück alles zum bestellen drauf.


----------



## machmit (15. März 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hab ich beim Ausbau bemerkt, dass der "very specific" ist....


Hast du die lager-maße mit winkel für oben zufällig gerade zur hand? Wollt eh nen paar Teile bestellen...


----------



## titzy (15. März 2015)

cubation schrieb:


> @titzy welchen Steuersatz hattest du jetzt genau am zweiten Fatty verbaut? Hilft hier vielleicht weiter...



Kann ich zwar machen, aber ich glaube kaum das es groß weiter hilft, da ich ja den kompletten Steuersatz neu brauchte und nicht bloß das Lager.

Ich hatte mir hier folgenden bestellt: den Procraft Configurator bei BC
Für unten (und die On-One Stahlgabel) hab ich den hier genommen: *STU R 1,5” - Red. 1 1/8“ - 49,65*
Oben kam bei mir der drauf: *SIO 1 1/8“ - 44,0/50,0*

Funktioniert soweit erst mal, das man mit dem Rad fahren kann!
Langzeiterfahrungen (was die Lagerqualität oder mögliche Austauschlager betrifft) existieren aber noch keine damit, weil das Rad erst letzte Woche mehr oder weniger fertig geworden ist und mir gleich wieder ein paar Teile zu Schrott gefahren wurden. 

Auch bleibt anzumerken, dass sich der Steuersatz nicht so schön geschmeidig vom Übergang zwischen Steuerrohr und Carbon Gabel (also unten) gestaltet würde  der Smoothie Mixer. Das war mir am Winterrad vollkommen latte, fahren muss das Teil!


----------



## rayc (15. März 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> Ps: ganz sicher passt laut onone der mixer ;-)
> Dann gab's per Mail noch diesen Link, mit dem Hinweis, dass man dort auf der Hersteller-Seite Infos finden sollte.
> http://www.fullspeedahead.com/products/headsets/orbit-ita-headset/
> 
> Laut fsa also 45grad. Mein acros-konus mit 45 passte aber irgendwie gefühlt nicht so recht... aber vllt sind's nach unten auch 36Grad...



Bist du sicher, dass es ein FSA ist?
Ich erkenne keine optische Ähnlichkeit.
Oder wird dieser von FSA speziell für On One gefertigt?

Meine Erfahrung mit 2 verschiedenen FSA-Steuersätzen war nicht besonders gut.

Den Smothie Mixer bekommt man zerstörungsfrei ausgebaut, nur das Lager selbst habe ich, wie andere hier auch, nicht schadlos ausgebaut bekommen.


----------



## rayc (15. März 2015)

@Bumble, kannst du mal den On One Smothie Mixer Konusring an den Hope EC49/40 halten und schauen ob's passt.


----------



## Bumble (15. März 2015)

rayc schrieb:


> @Bumble, kannst du mal den On One Smothie Mixer Konusring an den Hope EC49/40 halten und schauen ob's passt.


hab den smoothie nicht da, war ja nur ne auftragsarbeit den schrott da rauszukloppen


----------



## rayc (15. März 2015)

okay, Schade.


----------



## machmit (15. März 2015)

rayc schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass es ein FSA ist?
> Ich erkenne keine optische Ähnlichkeit.
> Oder wird dieser von FSA speziell für On One gefertigt?
> 
> ...



Nö. Konnte das mit dem FSA auch nicht so glauben... Hab hier nur die Infos von onone weiter gegeben.
Jipp, das mit dem Lager hat ich so verstanden. Ich habs darum erstmal drin gelassen, war ja neu, weil ich befürchtete, dass mir das beim raus machen mit Schraubenzieher kaputt geht. Passiert bei engen Lagerschalen halt immer mal.

Aber hast du vielleicht eben die Maße und Winkel für's obere Lager? Meins ist grad alles so schön zusammen gebaut und läuft tiptop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (15. März 2015)

Leider nein, ich wüsste noch nicht mal wie ich vernünftig die Winkel messen soll.
Jeder Messversuch war mir zu ungenau.

Ich habe 2 Smothie Mixer, beide verbaut.
Nur bei einem (unter Lagerschale -> EC49/40) habe ich beim ersten Ausbauversuch das Lager gekillt. 
(Ich hatte den Ausschläger etwas ungünstig angesetzt.)
Diese sollte aber eh durch ein Hope ZS49/30 ersetzt werden, was ich auch getan habe.
Der 2te Smothie Mixer ist vom @scyllas Fatty in mein Winter-456C umgezogen.
Im Fatty wurde es durch ein Cane Creek 40 (EC49/40) ersetzt, weil dieser flacher baut.
Den ersten Winter hat der Cane Creek 40 jetzt schadlos überstanden, schauen wir mal wie lange er hält.


----------



## machmit (15. März 2015)

rayc schrieb:


> Leider nein, ich wüsste noch nicht mal wie ich vernünftig die Winkel messen soll.
> Jeder Messversuch war mir zu ungenau.


Hehe! Nachmessen klappt auch sicher nicht so einfach. --Vielleicht gibt's dafür nen Spezial-Werkzeug...
Ne, aber auf dem oberen standen bei mir Maß und Winkel drauf  Könnte man dann also einfach ablesen  Egal, oben hält eh meist lange...


----------



## Staanemer (17. März 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Jo, jetzt isses klar. Ich hab nur das Lager rausgedremelt. Die Lagerschale ist noch drin.
> 
> Nach bisherigen Recherchen könnte das hier passen:
> 
> ...



Das von mir verlinkte Lager passt nicht auf den Konus. Der gewinkelte Lagersitz ist zu tief, so dass sowohl innerer, wie äußerer Ring auf dem Konus aufsitzen = klemmt.


----------



## Staanemer (17. März 2015)

Nachtrag: was alt und was neu ist, braucht man wohl nicht erklären 

Laut anderen Foren wurde das hier:

http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/type-2-headset-bearings-1-5-or-tapered-45x45-degree-x1.htm

erfolgreich verbaut. Das hat aber genau die Bezeichnung meines Ersatzlagers, das leider nicht passt. Nur nach den Fotos ist die gewinkelte Fläche oben deutlich kleiner, unten sieht sie gleich aus.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (17. März 2015)

Kannst du nicht den Konusring gleich mit erneuern,so daß er mit dem Lager kompatibel ist?
Oder ist das jetzt dummes Zeug?


----------



## Staanemer (17. März 2015)

Muss ich noch schauen welcher passt.

Bisher hatte ich etwas Hemmungen, denn wenn das neue Lager mal in der Schale sitzt, dann geht das da so schnell nicht mehr raus. Schau mal auf dem ersten Bild wie verschieden die oberen Schrägen sind. Ob das oben passt?
Das Superstar sieht da schon viel passender aus. Jetzt sehe ich auch den Unterschied: beachte mal die Materialstärke am unteren Winkel.
Ich habe da aber gerade noch so eine Idee gehabt.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (17. März 2015)

Aha....bin gespannt!
FSA 40x52x7


----------



## Staanemer (17. März 2015)

Auf Ceran 

Und, passt das?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (17. März 2015)

Klar passt das,ist original so!
(oder sagen wir besser so,FSA hält es für passend)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (18. März 2015)

Man, man, man, da war es wieder. Man sollte doch einfach mal das Ding in seinem Schädel, Gehirn genannt, benutzen und weniger auf die anderen hören 

Keine Ahnung, warum wie ich das vergessen konnte, hab doch x mal Lager und Presspassungen getauscht:

1) die Lagerschale mit einem Heißluftföhn vorsichtig erwärmen, dann fällt das Lager von selbst raus. Handschuhe tragen! Wer keinen Heißluftföhn zur Verfügung hat kann es alternativ mit einem Bad im kochendem Wasser versuchen. Ein normaler Föhn könnte ebenfalls gerade so gehen, dann muss man halt das Lager vorsichtig rausschlagen. Es bleibt dabei jedenfalls am Stück und unbeschädigt

2) Man nehme einfach mal sein Enduro mit dem 1,5" Steuersatz, hole das Lager heraus und lege es auf den Smoothie Konus. Und der Herr sprach: siehe, nehmet, so wird Euch gegeben werden! Etwas enger, aber es dreht sich. Da ich das Fell erst schlachte, bevor ich den Vorabende lobe (oder so ähnlich), rede ich erst nach der ausstehenden Probefahrt weiter

Ich bestell jetzt das richtige Lager.


----------



## Staanemer (18. März 2015)

Jaja, die @scylla weiss schon wohin die Richtung geht...


----------



## Staanemer (19. März 2015)

Sodele, Probefahrt erfolgreich beendet.

Es passt und funktioniert das *originale* Lager des Syntace SuperSpin 1,5".

Zur Zeit sofort lieferbar bei bike-components zu 15 €, bei hibike mit Lieferzeit zu 12 € und natürlich bei Syntace / Liteville.

Mit der oben beschriebenen Methode einfach zu wechseln, gibt es keinen Grund bei Defekt die Lagerschale oder den Gabelkonus neu zu kaufen.

Aber Achtung: da ja jetzt wieder ein paar ganz Schlaue auf die Idee kommen, dass da ja auch billiger geht:

die Lager, die zu Syntace kompatibel sind, wie bei ebay angeboten, müssen nicht zwingend in den Smoothie passen. Damit jemand sich nicht die falschen Lager bestellt, habe ich "originale" extra fett geschrieben und weise nochmal gesondert darauf hin. Spart Zeit, Geld und Nerven.


----------



## Bumble (19. März 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Es passt und funktioniert das *originale* Lager des Syntace SuperSpin 1,5"



Den Gabelkonus vom Smoothie kann man weiter verwenden ?


----------



## Staanemer (19. März 2015)

Korrekt. Mit "Es passt" meine ich, dass es passt.

Einfach nur ganz normal das Kugellager wechseln.

Danke für den Hinweis, ich habe es editiert.


----------



## machmit (19. März 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Korrekt. Mit "Es passt" meine ich, dass es passt.
> 
> Einfach nur ganz normal das Kugellager wechseln.
> 
> Danke für den Hinweis, ich habe es editiert.



Cool! Gut zu wissen.
Stehen denn auf dem Syntace-Lager die genauen Maße und Winkel? Das würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. März 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> 1) die Lagerschale mit einem Heißluftföhn vorsichtig erwärmen, dann fällt das Lager von selbst raus. Handschuhe tragen! Wer keinen Heißluftföhn zur Verfügung hat kann es alternativ mit einem Bad im kochendem Wasser versuchen. Ein normaler Föhn könnte ebenfalls gerade so gehen, dann muss man halt das Lager vorsichtig rausschlagen. Es bleibt dabei jedenfalls am Stück und unbeschädigt



Ich demontiere Lager oder Presspassungen oft mit Hilfe von Kälte, nicht mit Wärme!
Durch die Erwärmung dehnt sich das Lager ja *in alle Richtungen* aus, ebenso die Schale. Diese dehnt sich durch Wärme auch nach innen und aussen aus.
Könnte mir vorstellen, daß durch die Wärmezufuhr nur ein evtl. vorhandener Kleber o.ä. gelöst und somit das Lager freigegeben wurde.

Aber egal, die Sache läuft.


----------



## zoomer (20. März 2015)

Ja, man wird versuchen das Steuerrohr zu erwärmen damit es sich ausdehnt,
bevor die Wärme gleich grossartig an das Lager weitergeleitet wird.

Bzw. beim Einbau von Presspassungen wird der äussere Teil erwärmt
(Fön, Herdplatte, Ofen etc.) und der innere kommt vor der Montage
frisch aus der Gefriertruhe.


Da ich eher ungeduldig bin, bevorzuge ich bei Fahrrädern das Ausschlagen und
Einpressen mit geeigneten Helfern.


----------



## Staanemer (20. März 2015)

Ist ja nett Leute. 
Wie hier mehrfach zu lesen hat in diesem Fall, wie auch beim SuperSpin, die untere Lagerschale eine Nase, die das auflegen eines entsprechenden Werkzeuges auf das Lager verhindert.
Zusätzlich handelt es sich um ein Schrägkugellager, siehe Fotos weiter oben und auch unten, bei dem konstruktionsbedingt ein Schlag auf den inneren Ring gegen den Anpressdruck der Kugeln zur Zerstörung führt. Dann steckt der äußere Ring in der Lagerschale, viel Spass beim rausholen. Im Gegensatz zu einem standard Lager, das man problemlos herausschlagen kann, da die Kugeln in Schlagrichtung gehalten werden oder einem standard 45 Grad Lager, bei dem der äußere Ring so breit ist, daß man ein Werkzeug darauf ansetzen kann.

Lagertypen:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wälzlager

hinten: standard Schrägkugellager
links: Syntace
rechts: On One




Einmal von oben gesehen, also Blick durch den Steuerkopf: Sieht man gut, das hintere Lager überlebt ein Ausschlagen, die anderen beiden fallen auseinander.



 
Von unten gesehen, Konusaufnahme: die 45 Grad Fläche des hinteren Lagers ist zu groß, der Konus fällt komplett rein, der äußere Ring klemmt auf den Konus, der Steuersatz dreht sich nicht.

Kälte oder Wärme? Ausdehnung in alle Richtungen, äh, war das jetzt ernst gemeint? Wenn sich die Lagerschale bei Erwärmung nach innen ausdehnen würde, was übrigens Zusammenziehen heisst und meistens bei Kälte passiert, dann würde der Durchmesser kleiner und das Lager stärker gehalten, anstatt herauszufallen. Ob man jetzt die Lagerschale erwärmt oder das Lager kühlt ist egal, solange man die Spezi´s nicht überschreitet. Die Anzahl der Leute mit relativ teuerem Kältespray auf der Werkbank dürfte sich in Grenzen halten, nen Föhn hat fast jeder im Bad und Wasser zum Kochen zu bringen sollte jeder noch hinkriegen, wobei ich da mittlerweile meine Zweifel habe.

Der Wärmeausdehnungskoeffizient von Alu und Stahl / Edelstahl ist schon sehr unterschiedlich. Man sollte möglichst die Lageschale erwärmen, nicht den Föhn direkt auf das Lager halten, steht ja da. Selbst wenn: die Temperatur ist so niedrig, 80-100 Grad reichen schon, das juckt das Lager nicht im geringsten. Man kann auch den Steuersatz in die Sonne legen und zwei Bier trinken gehen. Guckt Euch mal die Betriebstemperatur eines Lagers an.

Selbst wenn das Lager verklebt wäre, so würde die Temperatur nicht reichen den Kleber zu lösen, oder: wenn sich der Kleber löst, sind die Dichtungen schon lange geschmolzen und der Lack wirft Blasen. Die meisten Klebstoffe lösen sich erst bei 180 - 250 Grad, ein normales Lager hält 200 Grad aus ... knapp.
Wer mit 350 Grad rangeht hat dann schnell ein gewissen Lerneffekt.



machmit schrieb:


> Cool! Gut zu wissen.
> Stehen denn auf dem Syntace-Lager die genauen Maße und Winkel? Das würde mich mal interessieren.



Soll ich jetzt darauf wirklich antworten?

Die nächste Aussage ist eine reine Vorsichtmaßnahme:

Wer jetzt noch fragen zur Demontage hat oder immer noch das Lager rausschlagen möchte, der möge doch bitte zum Schutz seines eigenen Lebens und seines Bike zu einer Werkstatt seines Vertrauens gehen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. März 2015)

Also mit deiner Wärmetheorie gehe ich nicht konform.
Einfach gesagt:
Wenn du einen Ring erwärmst und das Material sich ausdehnt, passiert dies in alle Richtungen. Der Außendurchmesser wächst u.a. an, ebenso breitetet sich das Material auch nach innen aus, was den Innendurchmesser "verkleinert".
NICHT vergrößert!

Falscher Faden, falscher Zeitpunkt...  Ich will auf's Rad.

Aber ich setzte beruflich u.a. Fahrzeuggetriebe instand und dort habe ich öfters mit Kälte-/Wärmezufuhr zu tun. Denke das sollte doch bei mir sitzen..


----------



## scylla (20. März 2015)

Sowohl Außen- als auch Innendurchmesser eines "dünnen Metallrings" (=Steuersatz) vergrößert sich bei Erwärmen. Staanemer hat Recht.
Sorry, Teufelchen. Du würdest dann richtig liegen, wenn es sich um einen dicken Metallklotz mit kleinem Loch in der Mitte handeln würde.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. März 2015)

Stell dir einen Metallring vor, und schneide ihn an einer Stelle auf.
Jetzt biegst du ihn gedanklich gerade, ähnlich einem kleinen Stängelchen.
Wenn du jetzt Wärme zuführst, in welche Richtungen wächst der Durchmesser an???
In alle!

Anderes Beispiel:
Du legst einen Hefering in den Ofen.
In welche Richtungen geht er auf?
In alle!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. März 2015)

Ich habe gerade vor wenigen Wochen einem Bekannten hier aus dem IBC telefonisch bei Achsentausch der Nabe geholfen und geraten das Laufrad mal 2 Tage und Nächte bei Minustemperaturen auf den Balkon zu stellen. Spezialwerkzeug war nicht vor Ort, insofern ich das so beurteilen konnte.
Danach schnell einen Stück Holz auf die Achse gesetzt, die Nabe gut abgestützt und die Lager gingen mit etwas klöppeln raus...


----------



## Staanemer (20. März 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Stell dir einen Metallring vor, und schneide ihn an einer Stelle auf.
> Jetzt biegst du ihn gedanklich gerade, ähnlich einem kleinen Stängelchen.
> Wenn du jetzt Wärme zuführst, in welche Richtungen wächst der Durchmesser an???
> In alle!
> ...



Ja, Du hast ja recht, nur Dein Ergebnis stimmt nicht. Es geht darum den Innendruchmesser zu vergrößern, nicht den Querschnitt.
Dein "Stängelchen" wird sich im Verhältnis in der Länge mehr dehnen, als in Breite und Höhe, völlig egal, ob Du ihn zerschneidest oder nicht. Abstand der Moleküle wird größer, mehr Moleküle in Längsrichtung = größere Längenänderung. Wenn Du jetzt Dein "Stängelchen" wieder zu einem Ring formst ist der Querschnitt etwas größer, aber der Umfang ist deutlich länger und damit wird auch der Innendurchmesser größer.

Kurz: durch die Längendehnung wächst der Durchmesser der Lagerschale so stark, das die Ausdehnung des Materials im Querschnitt keine Rolle mehr spielt, der Druck auf das Lager sinkt und es fällt raus.
Bei Kälteeinwirkung ist es genau andersrum, die Moleküle rücken näher zusammen.

Ist doch ganz einfach, wenn Du im Querschnitt des "Stängelchens" 10 Moleküle hast, dann werden die Ihren Abstand bei Erwärmung gleichmässig vergrößern, sagen wir mal um 0,1 mm. Damit steigt der Querschnitt um 1 mm. Ein Ring ist aber kein Würfel. In der Längsrichtung hast Du dann 100 Moleküle, die alle 0,1 mm voneinander wegrücken, ergibt eine Längenänderung von 10 mm. Nur so als blöde Veranschaulichung.

Du gehst davon aus, dass die Ausdehnung des "Stängelchens" in alle Richtungen unabhängig von den Molekülen gleich ist. Dann müssten die Moleküle bei Erwärmung erst mal nachdenken, mit einem Zollstock den Querschnitt messen und sich dann auf einen entsprechende Längenänderung einigen. 
Damit würde das Lager aber klemmen, was es ja bekanntlich nicht tut.

Wenn man die Koeffizienten vergleicht, ich bin kein Physiker, oder Metallbauer, dann ist die Ausdehnung von Alu (Lagerschale) doppelt so groß wie die von Stahl (Lager). Da in unserem Fall keine Presspassung vorliegt ist völlig egal ob, man das Lager mit der Lagerschale zusammen erwärmt oder kühlt. Bei Erwärmung gibt es einen Spalt zwischen Lager und Schale und das Lager fällt raus.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ausdehnungskoeffizient

Insofern habe ich nicht recht, sondern das ist einfach so 

(Hihih, er hat "Stängelchen" gesagt!)


----------



## scylla (20. März 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Dein "Stängelchen" wird sich im Verhältnis in der Länge mehr dehnen, als in Breite und Höhe, völlig egal, ob Du ihn zerschneidest oder nicht. Abstand der Moleküle wird größer, mehr Moleküle in Längsrichtung = größere Längenänderung. Wenn Du jetzt Dein "Stängelchen" wieder zu einem Ring formst ist der Querschnitt etwas größer, aber der Umfang ist deutlich länger und damit wird auch der Innendurchmesser größer.



Hut ab, du bist eindeutig der bessere Erklär-Bär 
Ich hab mir grad per PN einen abgebrochen, nur um das schlechter zu formulieren.


----------



## Staanemer (20. März 2015)

Schaue zu und lerne, mein junger Padavan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. März 2015)

Okay, okay....  Ich hatte einen Denkfehler. 
1:0 für euch! 
Man(n) muss auch mal verlieren können.

Ich hatte die Materialdicke hier nicht berücksichtigt. Mein Fehler.
Bei meinen erwähnten Gangrädern ist eben mehr Masse vorhanden mit einer relativ, im Verhältnis gesehenen, kleinen Bohrung.
Da geht die Bohrung unter Wärme nämlich zu.

@scylla 
Ich hatte eben 2 lange Antwortet auf deine Posts verfasst, konnte sie aber mobil nicht senden. 
Geräteneustart   -  Text weg! 
Naja, ging ja auch auf diesem Wege hier...



Wieder was gelernt. Aber dafür ist ja ein Forum da. Ich verkrieche mich jetzt in den Wald und schäme mich.  

Gruß


----------



## Staanemer (20. März 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich verkrieche mich jetzt in den Wald und schäme mich.
> 
> Gruß



Wil mit!


----------



## scylla (20. März 2015)

Schämen nicht notwendig (höchstens dein Smartfon sollte das tun ) 
Viel Spaß im Wald!


----------



## zoomer (20. März 2015)

Wo bei ich gar nicht richtig zugehört habe was er genau machen wollte.

Ich rede davon dass man ein eingepresstes Lager entfernen will bei dem
man nicht an der äusseren Schale zu Ausschlagen ansetzen kann.
Ob man es bereits mit Schlägen am inneren Lagering versucht hat, das Lager
damit zerlegt hat und die äussere Schale stecken blieb, oder noch nicht,
ist eigentlich Wurscht.
In so einem Fall würde ich eben versuchen, das Steuerrohr von aussen warm
zu föhnen damit es sich ausdehnt und das Lager möglichst dabei kalt bleibt,
und im Idealfall einfach rausfällt oder raus gezogen werden kann.

Ich hatte damals bei der Montage gar nicht so drauf geachtet.
Wenn es wirklich so ist finde ich es total doof vom egomanischen Steuerrohr,
da am Lager keinen Überstand mehr zum Ausschlagen übrig zu lassen.


----------



## scylla (20. März 2015)

Versuch erst mal, einen Smoothie Mixer aus dem Steuerrohr eines On-One 456 Carbon raus zu bekommen. Das ist wirklich lustig.


----------



## zoomer (20. März 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Versuch erst mal, einen Smoothie Mixer aus dem Steuerrohr eines On-One 456 Carbon raus zu bekommen. Das ist wirklich lustig.



Bei wieviel °C fängt eigentlich das Harz an wieder weich zu werden ?


----------



## BigJohn (20. März 2015)

Das wird gar nicht weich, Duroplasten verhalten sich beim Erwärmen wie Papier


----------



## machmit (20. März 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt darauf wirklich antworten?



Jo. Wäre nett. Wenn ich hier die Posts verfolge, dann sollten es oben unten 45grad sein. Wenn aber wie bei dem Superstar-Bild auf dem Syntace-Lager auch alles schön drauf steht,dann wäre eine Antwort schön.--Wie du selbst gesehen hast, gibt es ja bei den 1.5er Lagern sehr viele zur Wahl. --Wenn nix drauf steht, wäre das als Hinweis auch hilfreich. 
--hoffe, ich hab bei den Posts nix wichtiges übersehen...

--Auf die anderen ganzen wichtigen Fatty-Probleme wie weit sich wer ausdehnt wird doch auch stets ausführlich geantwortet...


----------



## scylla (20. März 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Bei wieviel °C fängt eigentlich das Harz an wieder weich zu werden ?



Gewalt ist auch eine Lösung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ndg (20. März 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Gewalt ist auch eine Lösung


Gewalt ist KEINE Lösung aber oft ein Guter Anfang


----------



## zoomer (20. März 2015)

Also dann auftrennen und wieder zu nähen.


----------



## scylla (20. März 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Also dann auftrennen und wieder zu nähen.



ich sagte "Gewalt", und nicht "Handarbeit"


----------



## zoomer (20. März 2015)

Schlechte Laune ?


----------



## scylla (20. März 2015)

nur Smily-faul


----------



## Staanemer (21. März 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> Jo. Wäre nett. Wenn ich hier die Posts verfolge, dann sollten es oben unten 45grad sein. Wenn aber wie bei dem Superstar-Bild auf dem Syntace-Lager auch alles schön drauf steht,dann wäre eine Antwort schön.--Wie du selbst gesehen hast, gibt es ja bei den 1.5er Lagern sehr viele zur Wahl. --Wenn nix drauf steht, wäre das als Hinweis auch hilfreich.
> --hoffe, ich hab bei den Posts nix wichtiges übersehen...
> 
> --Auf die anderen ganzen wichtigen Fatty-Probleme wie weit sich wer ausdehnt wird doch auch stets ausführlich geantwortet...




Dann hast Du meinen Hinweis übersehen oder nicht verstanden, daher für Dich extra ausführlich:

Es steht nichts auf dem Lager. Das Syntace Lager passt --- Ende.

Mit dem Syntace Lager erhältst Du ein Lager hoher Qualität, das mindestens 3x so lang hält, wie das On One Lager, defekte Syntace Lager sind sehr sehr selten.

Du kannst Dir jetzt natürlich ein Lager aus der riesigen Auswahl suchen, dass 5 oder 7 € billiger ist und dann vielleicht passt, viel Spass dabei. Anscheinend hast Du null Erfahrung mit Lagern, denn ein Lager, das sauber läuft, dicht ist und somit über Jahre hält hat nunmal seinen Preis. Syntace einbauen = Ruhe haben.

Die Maße sind 40x52x7 (steht ja schon oft genug hier) und 45 / 45 Grad, 36 / 45 geht auch. Wie du noch nicht gemerkt hast, sagt diese Bezeichnung nicht aus, ob das Lager passt, siehe Bilder. Das sind nämlich alles Lager mit der Bezeichnung 40x52x7 45/45, die völlig verschieden sind.

Von daher verstehe ich Deine Frage nicht, denn das passende Lager ist gefunden, Preis / Leistung stimmt und es ist in Deutschland einfach so bestellbar.

Was willst denn noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (21. März 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Dann hast Du meinen Hinweis übersehen oder nicht verstanden, daher für Dich extra ausführlich:
> 
> Es steht nichts auf dem Lager. Das Syntace Lager passt --- Ende.
> 
> ...


Hat dich daheim keiner lieb, oder warum bist du so verbittert?  Da musst selbst der kleine zyniker in mir noch schmunzeln. Vielen Dank für diesen kleinen Spaß 
Wie auch Bernd Stromberg schon sagt: "immer locker durch die Hose atmen"


----------



## machmit (21. März 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Das sind nämlich alles Lager mit der Bezeichnung 40x52x7 45/45, die völlig verschieden sind.


Jo, danke. Ist ja gut. Wollt doch nur wissen, ob was drauf steht, und wenn was. --finds auch gut, dass jemand nen brauchbares Lager gefunden hat 
Und klar gibt es zu dem Maß (mindestens?) 2 Lager. Nämlich das “normale“,das im Fatty passt, und dann noch das so genannte campy-style lager, wo der äußere Lagerring nach “oben“ rüber gezogen ist. Und das passt in der Regel nicht. --richtig, ich bin kein lager-experte, aber ein wenig musste ich mich leider mit diesem leidigen Thema schon auseinander setzen...
Sehr nervig, darum danke, dass du das ausprobieren gemacht hast.


----------



## machmit (21. März 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> defekte Syntace Lager sind sehr sehr selten.


Hehe, wahrscheinlich weil die “normalen“ syntace-käufer ihre Lager alle 100km general-überholen ;-)


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. März 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> Hehe, wahrscheinlich weil die “normalen“ syntace-käufer ihre Lager alle 100km general-überholen ;-)


nö, weil einbauen und vergessen dort eben normal ist 
das in meinem LV hält seit 5 Jahren sämtliches malträtieren stand und Pflege finde quasi nicht statt


----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. März 2015)

Und,von welchem Hersteller ist das Syntacelager?


----------



## Staanemer (21. März 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> nö, weil einbauen und vergessen dort eben normal ist
> das in meinem LV hält seit 5 Jahren sämtliches malträtieren stand und Pflege finde quasi nicht statt



Eben. Es dürften bei mir auch fünf Jahre sein. Das untere 901 Lager ist jetzt oben, da unten neu. Und das alte obere lebt jetzt im Fatty weiter.

Industrielager kann man nicht generalüberholen. Nur zur Not wieder in Gang setzen geht, aber wenn man die Dichtung mal rausgepopelt hat sind sie nie wieder so dicht, wie sie sein sollten.

Auf den Bildern erkennt man wohl sehr deutlich den Qualitätsunterschied.


----------



## machmit (21. März 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Industrielager kann man nicht generalüberholen. Nur zur Not wieder in Gang setzen geht, aber wenn man die Dichtung mal rausgepopelt hat sind sie nie wieder so dicht, wie sie sein sollten.


Ja! Das war als Scherz gemeint !!!
Darum auch der ;-) smily... ich werd bekloppt!


----------



## zoomer (21. März 2015)

Das ist mir wurscht.
Die werden sofort geöffnet und kriegen eine Vollfettpackung.
Muss ja schliesslich erst mal wissen was da drin ist.


----------



## Dutshlander (21. März 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Das ist mir wurscht.
> Die werden sofort geöffnet und kriegen eine Vollfettpackung.
> Muss ja schliesslich erst mal wissen was da drin ist.


so ist es richtig, da alle Lager in Neuzustand niemals voll Fett sind somit viel Platz fürs Wasser bieten.


----------



## zoomer (21. März 2015)

Ansonsten ist es wie mit dem Licht im Kühlschrank, ich will erst mal wissen/sehen was da drin ist,
Kugeln, Würfel, Tiere oder was weiss ich was ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machmit (22. März 2015)

Reifen, mal wieder.
Zum Vormerken: könnte sein, dass ab dem nächsten Wochenende mein neuer Surly Nate 27tpi “frei“ wird.
Falls also jemand eh was braucht oder sucht: vielleicht noch kurz warten!


----------



## jmr-biking (28. März 2015)

Baustelle...


----------



## criscross (28. März 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Baustelle...
> Anhang anzeigen 373254



gibts nen neuen Anstrich ?


----------



## jmr-biking (28. März 2015)

Heute war Grundreinigung, quasi Frühjahrsputz.  Mit dem Gedanken von einem neuen Design spiele ich schon länger. Würde sich ja jetzt anbieten. Aber ich bin noch so planlos. Zuerst muss die andere Baustelle fertig werden.


----------



## Wbs_70 (28. März 2015)

so mein Fatty jetzt def. unter 13kg und trotzdem noch mit Schläuchen (Bontrager DH).


----------



## zoomer (28. März 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Zuerst muss die andere Baustelle fertig werden.



Oh, was für eine schöne Farbe !
Hab nur die ersten Bilder angesehen und bin schon ganz angetan ...


----------



## chickenway-user (30. März 2015)

Tja, was soll ich sagen. Durch umfangreiche Testreihen konnte ich ausführlich herausfinden, dass sich so ne kleine, dicke Bierflasche prima auf dem Bereich abstellen lässt, an dem das doppelte Oberrohr mit dem gebogenen Schwänzchen des Sitzrohres auf einer Ebene einhergleitet. Zumindest in Rahmengröße L.
Dünne Flaschen konnte ich nicht testen. Da war Radler drin.


----------



## Der_Christopher (30. März 2015)

Leichte Rücklage aber es geht...4,9% im Standard 0,5L Gebinde, Rahmen ist M.


----------



## zoomer (30. März 2015)

Wenn man sie halb leer trinkt passt auch locker eine Flasche Augustiner Helles liegend rein.
Also geht auch Augustiner Edelstoff - aber davon bekommt man ja Kopfweh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (30. März 2015)

Vorm Losfahren erst mal halb austrinken zu müssen ist aber auch doof...


----------



## zoomer (30. März 2015)

Gut, erst kurz vor dem Trinken öffnen wäre auch noch eine Option.

Aber ich denke der wahre Bierfreund hängt zwei halbe Paulanertragerl
an die Anything Cages.

Edit :
Man muss ja kein Paulaner reinstecken.


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. März 2015)




----------



## zoomer (30. März 2015)

Zum Beispiel


----------



## BigJohn (30. März 2015)

Wenns um Weizen geht, darf Kuchlbauer nicht unerwähnt bleiben. Und nun zurück zu Fahrrädern.


----------



## zoomer (30. März 2015)

Ich hab den chewy Knuckleball Lenker gerade zum Cleanen abgebaut und wieder
den 810er El Guapo drauf. (Und weil der fast keinen Rise hat und tiefer sitzt)

Der kommt mir jetzt gar nicht mehr so hart vor 
Ist der jetzt "eingefahren" ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (30. März 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Der kommt mir jetzt gar nicht mehr so hart vor
> Ist der jetzt "eingefahren" ?



in dem Fall würde ich anfangen mir Sorgen zu machen und den Lenker sofort wieder abbauen


----------



## zoomer (30. März 2015)

Oder hab ich jetzt durch das tiefere Cockpit mehr Gewicht auf dem Lenker 
bzw. stimmt der SAG jetzt ...


----------



## scylla (30. März 2015)

Oder du wirst durch den breiteren und tieferen Lenker (evtl sogar mit weniger Kröpfung?) mehr in die "Mokey-Position" gezwungen und federst dadurch mehr mit dem Körper ab?


----------



## zoomer (30. März 2015)

In meinem Alter federt da nix mehr ... 

Immerhin ist der Knuckleball nach 400 Stunden Nassschleifarbeit jetzt clean.
Schaut gar nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## jmr-biking (1. April 2015)

Yeah!!! Endlich das perfekte Outfit fürs Fatty.  Quelle: Klick


----------



## BigJohn (1. April 2015)

Schade, dass heute der 1. April ist


----------



## jmr-biking (2. April 2015)

80 Gramm Lack sind ab.


----------



## zoomer (2. April 2015)

War's der Sturm - oder wie hast Du das gemacht ?


----------



## Rommos (2. April 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> War's der Sturm - oder wie hast Du das gemacht ?



Was wiegt der Rahmen eigentlich überhaupt?

@jmr-biking - da jagt ja auch ein Projekt das andere


----------



## jmr-biking (2. April 2015)

Ja, ich hab ihn 2 Tage in den Garten an den Baum gehangen.  
Ne, ich hab um die Ecke eine Firma, die macht hauptsächlich in Tuning-Felgen, also Reparatur, Entlacken und Pulvern. Sie machen inoffiziell auch Bike-Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (2. April 2015)

mit Lack in Größe L: 2,48 kg
ohne Lack jetzt: 2,40 kg

@Rommos : Es gibt immer was zu schrauben. Aber Dickmops wird jetzt nicht so aufwendig. Hab ja schon alles. Vielleicht werden 1, 2 Teilchen ausgetauscht.


----------



## zoomer (2. April 2015)

Da hab ich ja noch mal Glück gehabt - in L = 2439 g mit Lack 

Was wird es werden ?
Alu gebürstet, gestahlwollt, poliert, gepulvert oder nasslackiert ?

Und vor allem, wenn, welche Farbe ?


----------



## jmr-biking (2. April 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Alu gebürstet, gestahlwollt, poliert, gepulvert oder nasslackiert ?



...oder eloxiert? Ehrlich gesagt bin ich noch fast planlos. Die Entlackung war ein Schnellschuss von mir. 
Sicher ist nur: kein blaues Elox. 
Gulf Racing Design fand ich jetzt ein paar Tage schön.
oder poliert mit klassisch roten Elox-Teilchen oder grünen Elox... Oder, oder, oder


----------



## zoomer (2. April 2015)

Oh, eloxiert hatte ich vergessen, natürlich.
Kein Blau, schade. So ein Felt, IBC oder Bucksaw gefällt mir gut.

Farblos Eloxieren geht ja auch. Und ausser Schwarz gibt es ja noch viele Farben.
Sieht dann eben immer metallisch aus.

Den Schnellschuss verstehe ich.
Irgendwann kann man das Orange auf Weiss einfach nicht mehr sehen ....


----------



## Rommos (2. April 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> ...oder eloxiert? Ehrlich gesagt bin ich noch fast planlos. Die Entlackung war ein Schnellschuss von mir.
> Sicher ist nur: kein blaues Elox.
> Gulf Racing Design fand ich jetzt ein paar Tage schön.
> oder poliert mit klassisch roten Elox-Teilchen oder grünen Elox... Oder, oder, oder



Find ich immer wieder die schwierigste aller Entscheidungen  und bin gespannt 

Gulf-Design ist halt auch ....  aber vielleicht so teil-poliert/teil-lackiert wie bei manchen Titanrahmen?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. April 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Irgendwann kann man das Orange auf Weiss einfach nicht mehr sehen ....


Irgendwann? 
Das hat bei mir keine 1/4 Stunde gedauert dann war klar da MUSS eine andere Farbe drauf


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. April 2015)

Wenn man das weiß/orange lange nicht mehr gesehen hat, wirkt es plötzlich wieder ganz anders.
Sauber, versteht sich!
Das Fatty meines Schwagers gefällt mir im orig. Farbton immer wieder richtig, richtig gut.
Gerade das Perlmutweiß (?)...


----------



## zoomer (2. April 2015)

Ja, diese Kombination ist an sich ja nicht schlecht.
Ich werd sie mir bei Gelegenheit mal wieder ohne verschlammte Mudshovels
und frisch geduscht und gepudert mal vor Augen führen.

Wird aber sicher noch ein paar Tage dauern


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. April 2015)

Wären die orangen Decals abzumachen oder etwas dezenter hätte ich mich vielleicht mit dem perlmutweiß anfreunden können 
Oder die Decals als Option wenigstens in schwarz....
Aber egal, mein grün gefällt mir jetzt eh besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wbs_70 (3. April 2015)




----------



## zoomer (4. April 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ja, diese Kombination ist an sich ja nicht schlecht.
> Ich werd sie mir bei Gelegenheit mal wieder ohne verschlammte Mudshovels
> und frisch geduscht und gepudert mal vor Augen führen.
> 
> Wird aber sicher noch ein paar Tage dauern




Erledigt !

Schaut gut aus


----------



## Optimizer (12. April 2015)

This is the end....


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. April 2015)

oh...kommt was neues???


----------



## gnss (12. April 2015)

Schwarz? http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FROOFT/on-one-fatty-trail-frame


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. April 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> This is the end....


netter Müllhaufen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (12. April 2015)

Wer meine Ausführung bezüglich Gabeln verfolgt hat, weiß dass es irgendwie weitergeht. Und ich würde nie diesen geilen Doppelobergeröhrrahmen verkaufen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. April 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wer meine Ausführung bezüglich Gabeln verfolgt hat



Die allerdings äußerst spärlich ausfiel.  So versäumtest du etwa, Hersteller und Maße für alle Interessierten zu nennen. 
Weißt du schon eine Farbe fürs Fatty?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. April 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wer meine Ausführung bezüglich Gabeln verfolgt hat, weiß dass es irgendwie weitergeht. Und ich würde nie diesen geilen Doppelobergeröhrrahmen verkaufen.



Hast du auch Recht!! 

Ich ärgere mich total und suche wieder nach einem Fatty-Frame (das Salsa bleibt!).
Wäre eben fast schwach geworden beim Anblick des neuen TrailFattyFrame, aber auf den 2. Blick ist das ein komischer Haufen.
Wirkt richtig billig mMn. 
Und Daten zur Geo und Nabenbreite/mgl. Reifenbreite gibt´s wohl noch nicht...? 
(Oder ich bin blind)


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. April 2015)

Finde das Parkwood-Fatty auch sonderbar. Lässt mich kalt.
Ganz anders das Walter-Doppelobergeröhrl!  Dass du deines vermissen würdest, wusste ich, als du den Verkauf angekündigt hast...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. April 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Dass du deines vermissen würdest, wusste ich, als du den Verkauf angekündigt hast...



Ich auch, wenn ich ehrlich bin! 
War halt zu ungeduldig und brauchte eine schnelle Finanzspritze.


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. April 2015)

Na, vielleicht findest du zügig ein gut Gebrauchtes, verpasst ihm eine schicke Farbe und baust´s diesmal als Trailbike auf, 
da dein Salsa eh die schnelle Rennfeile ist.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. April 2015)

Genau mein Plan.  
Ich liebäugel sogar mit Bluto und _Schleudersitzstütze_....   Aber pssssssssssssssssssst!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. April 2015)

bin gespannt


----------



## scylla (12. April 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wäre eben fast schwach geworden beim Anblick des neuen TrailFattyFrame,...



Hab ich was verpasst? Oder meint ihr den Carbon-Rahmen der unter "Tomac" läuft?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. April 2015)

->




gnss schrieb:


> Schwarz? http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FROOFT/on-one-fatty-trail-frame


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (12. April 2015)

Hat jemand weitere Informationen dazu gefunden? Geometrie, für welche Gabellänge, Sattelrohrdurchmesser?


----------



## zoomer (12. April 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wer meine Ausführung bezüglich Gabeln verfolgt hat, weiß dass es irgendwie weitergeht. Und ich würde nie diesen geilen Doppelobergeröhrrahmen verkaufen.



Und ich dachte schon das wäre heute beim optimizern passiert


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. April 2015)

gnss schrieb:


> Geometrie, für welche Gabellänge, Sattelrohrdurchmesser?



Ich tippe auf die Geo des Parkwood, also in M 15mm länger als das Fatty, dafür etwas mehr BB-Drop (10mm) bei Auslegung auf die 120er Bluto. Sattelrohr wird 31,6 sein.


----------



## Optimizer (13. April 2015)

_I also emailed On One, and recieved a little more info. Their response is attatched. I'm guessing that it doesn't have clearance for bud and lou as it is a 170mm frame. I am also guessing that the seatpost size is 31.6, same as the parkwood.




 
_
Wir haben hier also einfach einen auf Fat angepassten Parkwood-Rahmen mit 170er Hinterbau und Freigabe für 4,0"er Reifen... schon ein bisschen enttäuschend von OnOne...


----------



## machmit (13. April 2015)

4er Reifen halte ich für nen trail-fatty für ausreichend und sinnvoll. Ohne steckachse aber dann nicht so schön... na ja,ich hab ja schon mein eigenes trail-Fatty  --Obwohl mir der hängebauch-rahmen auch sehr gefällt.


----------



## Olca (13. April 2015)

Jep !
Enttäuschend von ON ONE,  sehe ich auch so.
Besonders wenn man bedenkt das die schon sehr früh mit dem Fatty am Start waren...und es jetzt nicht hinbekommen den Fatty Rahmen aufzupusten...

Auch ich finde gerade das Doppeloberrohr so ein geiles Detail, das der Rahmen höchstens gegen einen gleichen mit wirklich FATTEN Hinterbau upgraden würde.

Gruß Olli


----------



## scylla (13. April 2015)

Vielleicht wollen sie ja auch gar keine 5'' Reifen in den Rahmen quetschen? Nur weil's alle machen muss man ja nicht immer hinterher rennen.
Also nicht "nicht gekonnt" sondern einfach "nicht gewollt"...
Ich seh das mehr oder weniger so wie @machmit

Wird das Parkwood jetzt eigentlich das Fatty ersetzen, oder wie ist das gedacht?
Die Geo von dem Parkwood Frame finde ich eigentlich an sich ganz gelungen. Steuerrohr ist halt für meinen Geschmack bissi lang und Tretlager bissi tief. Als "Plus"-Rad aber sicherlich eine schöne Basis.


----------



## BigJohn (13. April 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Steuerrohr ist halt für meinen Geschmack bissi lang und Tretlager bissi tief. Als "Plus"-Rad aber sicherlich eine schöne Basis.


Ich finde es sehr kurz, beim Fatty ist es ja noch länger.


----------



## scylla (13. April 2015)

Kommt immer auf die betrachtete Größe an 
In S isses am Fatty 2cm kürzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. April 2015)

Irgendwie läuft die Story immer gleich ab  -
Ich will endlich mal was solides, was für schlechtes Wetter, ein Bike ohne Angst vor Kratzer und/oder Fremdkontakt mit Fels und Co, aber wenn ich den Aufbau dann beendet habe, steckt wieder mehr Geld und Liebe zum Detail im Aufbau, als..... naja, ihr wisst schon.
Das FatWoodDinges wäre keine sooo schlechte Basis für einen solchen Heckenschrubber, aber nicht zu dem Kurs.
Vor wenigen Monaten gab´s den alten FattyFrame noch für knapp 190 Euronen im Angebot.
Einen dagegen weniger schönen Rahmen zum doppelten Preis zu ordern, da klemmt´s bei mir.
Dann lieber noch warten.

Und für den 2. Wurf von OnOne finde ich den Rahmen wirklich nicht prall!!
177er Steckachse und Freiraum für 4,8" wären meine Wunschmaße gewesen.
Von der Geo her wäre ich auch ein wenig verunsichert ob "S" oder "M", was aktuell aber auch egal für mich ist.


----------



## zoomer (13. April 2015)

Es ist schon wieder so kurz !
Es ist eigentlich genau die gleiche Geometrie wie beim Fatty.
Wenn man die horizontale Oberrohrlänge durch den Sitzwinkel (72° WTF) bereinigt
bleiben eine halbe Hand voll Millimetern übrig.
Tretlager Offset ist doch auch gleich (?), Steuerrohrlänge bei L gerade 1 cm kürzer.
QR geht gar nicht.

Ich würde behaupten dass man keinen Unterschied merken wird.

TT,
besorg Dir einen Fatty Rahmen.
Das Parkwood ist nur für Leute die lieber ein einziges Oberrohr haben.


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. April 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Steuerrohrlänge bei L gerade 1 cm kürzer.


Bei allerdings vollintegriertem Steuersatz. Macht also eher 2,5cm weniger. 

Den Verzicht auf Platz für 5" sehe ich wie einige Vorposter auch nicht als Versehen an. Die kommenden Nrth45- und Maxxis-Reifen sollten schon für ordentlich Performance sorgen. Die Steckachse hätte man als Evolutionsschritt allerdings wirklich mitnehmen können.


----------



## machmit (14. April 2015)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Fat-no-Fat-Laufrädern von OnOne? --Bräuchte nen AlltagsRad und da wäre das Fatty im Sommer sicher "übrig" für den recht günstigen Umbau. Sollen dann irgendwelche 2.x Stadtreifen drauf (Schwalbe BigApple ?!?)... Andere Ideen und Tipps? Danke!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. April 2015)

Frag mal @oli_muenchen . 

Glaube er hat den non-fat-LRS.


----------



## zoomer (14. April 2015)

Na ja, die sind halt aus 29er Sicht untere Schublade und recht schwer.
Aber extra welche selber aufbauen, dafür das man sie sonst wohl nirgends
verwenden kann, lohnt sich halt auch nicht.
Die erfüllen sicher ihren Zweck, von daher eine Option.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machmit (14. April 2015)

Ja, Fotos beim @oli_muenchen sehen danach aus  Vielleicht gibts ja nen Post, sonst frag ich nach. Danke!


----------



## oli_muenchen (14. April 2015)

Ich fahre die seit einem halben Jahr und habe jetzt auch meiner Frau für ihr ON One Fatty einen Satz geschenkt. Sie sind nicht leicht, aber robust genug. Die Lager sind noch gut, obwohl ich mein Puffin mit dem LRS den Winter auch im Alltag damit durch gefahren bin.

Es gab bis vor kurzem den NonFat Lrs einzeln und noch als Set mit einem Reifensatz zusammen. Letzterer war/ist günstiger.

Hier auf dem Rad meiner Frau. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mit 2.4er Ardent sieht das auch ganz gut aus.
Wichtig zu wissen ist, dass die Felgen recht schmal sind.


----------



## machmit (14. April 2015)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Ich fahre die seit einem halben Jahr und habe jetzt auch meiner Frau für ihr ON One Fatty einen Satz geschenkt. Sie sind nicht leicht, aber robust genug. Die Lager sind noch gut, obwohl ich mein Puffin mit dem LRS den Winter auch im Alltag damit durch gefahren bin.
> 
> Es gab bis vor kurzem den NonFat Lrs einzeln und noch als Set mit einem Reifensatz zusammen. Letzterer war/ist günstiger.
> 
> ...


Danke für die Info. Also gibt's entweder nen Stadt-Fatty  oder irgendwie findet sich wiedermal ne alte Holland-Ronte mit wenigen Gängen bis max. 100e. Tat jahrelang auch seine Dienste...


----------



## ndg (21. April 2015)

Hat eigendlich schon jemand den TrailFatty Rahmen im Einsatz ??
Angeblich  hat der Hinterbau offiziell Platz für 4.0er Reifen , wie das Original-Fatty  .
Bei meinem Original-Fatty passt aber Problemlos ein 4,6 er Groundcontrol oder ein  Bulldozer rein .
Die Geometrie ist ja nicht soo arg unterschiedlich , der Hinterbau ist um 10mm kürzer toptube um 15mm länger, Radstand um 12mm kürzer . Ich glaub nicht das sich das bei meiner Fahrweise recht negativ bemerkbar macht . Könnte evtl .  ein bisschen wendiger sein .
Wenn das beim Trail-Fatty auch soo ist  übeleg ich mir sooo- Einen zuzulegen .

MfG. NdG


----------



## zoomer (21. April 2015)

Gibt es da schon eine Geometrietabelle ?

Wenn ich mir die vom normalen Parkwood ansehe, dann frisst der flache
Sitzwinkel einen guten Teil des längeren Oberrohrs wieder auf ....


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. April 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Gibt es da schon eine Geometrietabelle ?



Gibt es, sogar auf dieser Seite. 




ndg schrieb:


> Angeblich hat der Hinterbau offiziell Platz für 4.0er Reifen , wie das Original-Fatty .
> Bei meinem Original-Fatty passt aber Problemlos ein 4,6 er Groundcontrol oder ein Bulldozer rein .



Beim Ur-Fatty wurden die Kettenstreben, bestehend aus Profilen, gequetscht, um ausreichend Reifenfreiheit für die 4"er zu bekommen. Dadurch ist an der entscheidenden Stelle sogar etwas mehr Platz. Sehr ähnlich scheint das Trail-Fatty gemacht zu sein, wie man auf dem Foto erahnen kann. Gut möglich also, dass wieder etwas mehr geht.
Den Hinterbau des Fattys hätte man bei strenger Betrachtung locker 10-15mm kürzer machen können, ohne Platzprobleme mit den gängigen Kettenblattgrößen zu riskieren. Die Kettenstreben hätten nur etwas steiler zum Innenlager angebracht werden müssen und natürlich die Querstrebe versetzt werden müssen.
Leider haben sie genau diese wieder in den Weg geschweißt und damit 29+ erfolgreich verhindert, wie ich gerade sehe.


----------



## ndg (21. April 2015)

Beim Ur-Fatty wurden die Kettenstreben, bestehend aus Profilen, gequetscht, um ausreichend Reifenfreiheit für die 4"er zu bekommen. Dadurch ist an der entscheidenden Stelle sogar etwas mehr Platz. Sehr ähnlich scheint das Trail-Fatty gemacht zu sein, wie man auf dem Foto erahnen kann. Gut möglich also, dass wieder etwas mehr geht.
Den Hinterbau des Fattys hätte man bei strenger Betrachtung locker 10-15mm kürzer machen können, ohne Platzprobleme mit den gängigen Kettenblattgrößen zu riskieren. Die Kettenstreben hätten nur etwas steiler zum Innenlager angebracht werden müssen und natürlich die Querstrebe versetzt werden müssen.
Leider haben sie genau diese wieder in den Weg geschweißt und damit 29+ erfolgreich verhindert, wie ich gerade sehe.[/QUOTE]

Genau bei diesen Hypothesen und vermutungen  bin ich auch schon hängen geblieben  .
Das Foto kante ich auch schon .
Mir währ halt recht wenns schon mal jemand anderes ausprobiert hätte .
Wenn die GC nicht reinpassen währs schon arg entteuschend .
Ich will halt nicht jedes mal selber aufs Maul fallen .

MfG. NdG


----------



## zoomer (21. April 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Gibt es, sogar auf dieser Seite.



Stimmt, Danke !

Aber das ist doch die Geo vom 29er, anders kann der Stack nicht zusammen kommen.
(530 mm Gabeleinbaulänge !?)

Trotzdem hier mal der Vergleich Parkwood zu Fatty, beide Grösse L.
Ich sehe hier keinen grossen Unterschied zum Fatty und würde meine Wahl aufs Aussehen
beschränken. Hängt aber vom endgültigen Stack und Reach ab. Wie angegeben steht die
Lenkachse des Parkwood (rot) gerade mal 5 mm vor der des Fattys (grün).


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. April 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch die Geo vom 29er


Nope, siehe Geotabelle und deren Vorwort.


zoomer schrieb:


> (530 mm Gabeleinbaulänge !?)


Es ist eben das Trail-Fatty für die 120er Bluto. 



ndg schrieb:


> Mir währ halt recht wenns schon mal jemand anderes ausprobiert hätte .


Das wäre mir auch recht, doch das Trail-Fatty wurde erst vor einer knappen Woche vorgestellt, mit einem Wochenende dazwischen. 
Selbst bei einer schnellen Lieferung ist die Frage nach wirklichen Erfahrungswerten etwas verfrüht.



ndg schrieb:


> Genau bei diesen Hypothesen und vermutungen bin ich auch schon hängen geblieben .
> Das Foto kante ich auch schon .


Dann hättest du die Hypothesen und Vermutungen ruhig hinschreiben können, damit man dir nichts Überflüssiges antwortet, das dich unnötig langweilt.


----------



## ndg (21. April 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Stimmt, Danke !
> 
> 
> Ich sehe hier keinen grossen Unterschied zum Fatty und würde meine Wahl aufs Aussehen
> beschränken.


 
Bei mir sind die Gründe das ich beim Trailen und bei selektiven Abschnitten wenn ich das Rad stark kippe  immer mit den Hacken  an den Sattelstreben  und mit den Waden an den Oberrohren anstoße . Das stört mich  einfach .
Die Sattelstreben sind beim TrailFatty  höher angesetzt und das oberrohr ist nur eins und in der Mitte (dafür dann etwas höher ) .
Ob dann meine Wünsche in erfüllung gehn  ist dann wieder eine andere Sache .
@FlowinFlo :
"Dann hättest du die Hypothesen und Vermutungen ruhig hinschreiben können, damit man dir nichts Überflüssiges antwortet, das dich unnötig langweilt"
Nicht soo schlimm , hat ja auch alles einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert . 


MfG. NdG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (21. April 2015)

Gutes Argument.
Vor allem geht der 5/10 Gummi so schlecht wieder ab.
Beim ICT mit dünnem s-bend Stahlgeröhr ist das auch so.
Muss ich mal was mit Rahmenschutzfolie versuchen.

Interessant wäre noch ob virtueller oder realer Sitzwinkel angegeben wurde.
Wären da mit dem geknickten Sitzrohr noch 2 cm "Offset" nach vorne,
wäre die Geometrie schon deutlich besser.

Edit :
Wäre sie nicht, deswegen würde der Reach auch nicht länger werden.


----------



## jmr-biking (25. April 2015)

Die Schlechtwetterfront ist im Westen angekommen. Genug Zeit also, um mal am Dickmops weiter zu arbeiten.

Lack ab:





schön poliert:


----------



## zoomer (25. April 2015)

Wusste gar nicht dass Beize Carbon nicht angreift ...

Ich dachte immer man müsse den Lack mit Rasierklingen abziehen.


----------



## Bumble (25. April 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Genug Zeit also, um mal am Dickmops weiter zu arbeiten



Welches Zeug hasten benutzt um den Lack anzulösen ?
Was legal verkäufliches ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. April 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht dass Beize Carbon nicht angreift ...
> 
> Ich dachte immer man müsse den Lack mit Rasierklingen abziehen.



Dachte ich auch. 
Aber cool!


----------



## cherokee190 (25. April 2015)

Warum Beize? Für mich sieht das nass geschliffen aus.


----------



## Bumble (25. April 2015)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Warum Beize? Für mich sieht das nass geschliffen aus.


könnte auch sein, sah irgendwie so aus als ob der lack sich abgehoben hat, an Nassschleifen hab ich jetzt garnicht gedacht 

wäre mir aber viel zu viel action


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. April 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> könnte auch sein, sah irgendwie so aus als ob der lack sich abgehoben hat, an Nassschleifen hab ich jetzt garnicht gedacht



Ging mir ebenso. 



Bumble schrieb:


> an Nassschleifen hab ich jetzt garnicht gedacht , wäre mir aber viel zu viel action



Faules Ding!


----------



## Bumble (25. April 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Faules Ding!



Bei mir wärs ja der komplette Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. April 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Bei mir wärs ja der komplette Rahmen


War da nicht mal die Rede vom Dude?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (25. April 2015)

Eben drum


----------



## jmr-biking (26. April 2015)

Also einen ganzen Rahmen würde ich jetzt nicht nass abschleifen wollen, aber bei der Gabel ging es jetzt wirklich fix. Erst mit 600er Nassschleifpapier die die Decals weg, dann mit 1000er Nassschleifpapier schön glatt geschliffen und am Schluss mit ner Politur drüber.
Die Gabel sieht jetzt so aus, als ob da nie ein Decal drauf war.
Zeitansatz: rund 3 Stunden mit aufräumen.


----------



## jmr-biking (26. April 2015)

Der Rahmen sieht momentan so aus. Bin ebenfalls mit den 600er/1000er Nassschleifpapier drüber gegangen. Damit sind die restlichen Spuren vom Entlacken weg gegangen. Aber gestern habe ich den Rahmen nochmal mit feinem Schleifvlies von 3M bearbeitet. Momentan sieht er so aus und kommt dem schon sehr nahe, wie ich ihn haben will. Sorry, aber ich hab gestern nur 2 schnelle Handy-Pics gemacht.



 

Mit Waschen und anschließender Politur ist auch der feine Staub vom Schleifvlies gut weg gegangen. Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob er so bleibt, oder ob ich noch mit einem feineren Vlies drüber gehe. Muss mich da noch etwas schlau machen. Momentan sieht er etwas nach sehr fein gebürstet aus...


----------



## oli_muenchen (26. April 2015)

Sieht KLASSE aus!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (26. April 2015)

Anfangs sieht das immer "technisch" aus. Problem ist,  dass man jeden Fettfinger sieht. Und so fleckig sieht es dann eben nicht mehr sooo toll aus. Da helfen aber Konservierungsöle,  Chromol z.B..Dadurch wird dann alles gleichmäßig und unempfindlich,  aber auch leicht ölig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (26. April 2015)

Ja, das mit den Fingertatschen ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Da ich aber wohl noch weiter schleifen möchte, hab ich noch nix konserviert, außer mal der Test mit der Politur. 
Ich befinde mich ja noch im Lern- und Experimentierprozess.


----------



## Dutshlander (26. April 2015)

Sieht schon mal Gut aus in RAW, und Anschließend konservieren mit Armor All 
_(kannst du für alles nehmen... bloß nicht auf bremsscheiben, denke aber das das klar ist)_


----------



## cherokee190 (26. April 2015)

Für ein feines seidenmattes Finish benutze ich eine Schleif/ Mattierungspaste in Verbindung mit einem feinen Schleifflies. Zum Beispiel von 3M.
Schleifpaste auftragen und mit dem nassen Flies überschleifen. So verschwinden sämtliche Schleifriefen und es entsteht samtige Oberfläche ohne Fingeabdrücke, die später mit Poliermittel auch super zu Hochglanz gebracht werden kann.


----------



## Fabeymer (2. Mai 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> Bike geht die Tage in Bikemarkt und Co.



Super, dann schreib es aber bitte in den Bikemarktfaden, sobald die Anzeigen erstellt sind.


----------



## machmit (3. Mai 2015)

OK! Danke für den Hinweis. 

An alle Fatty-Fans: Hab ne neue Signatur  --Guckst du mein Fatty!
Rideon!


----------



## Bumble (3. Mai 2015)

machmit schrieb:


> OK! Danke für den Hinweis.
> 
> An alle Fatty-Fans: Hab ne neue Signatur  --Guckst du mein Fatty!
> Rideon!


na da wurde ja in den letzten paar Monaten gefühlt 10mal so viel gebastelt wie gefahren 

ich finds klasse wenn die Fatbike-Gemeinde zahlenmäßig überschaubar bleibt und das mein ich jetzt garnet negativ oder provozierend 

Es hat sich nur immer wieder gezeigt, dass Fatbikes sehr schnell gekauft werden weil man meint es unbedingt haben zu müssen oder weils halt grad so IN ist, oder warum auch immer  um dann nach kürzester Zeit wieder verkauft zu werden 

Viel Erfolg beim Verkauf


----------



## Fabeymer (3. Mai 2015)




----------



## Wbs_70 (21. Mai 2015)




----------



## Der_Christopher (21. Mai 2015)

Ich muss auch mal wieder übern Brocken, aber erst wenn die massen an Pfingstwanderern wieder in ihren Bürobunkern gefangen sind.^^


----------



## Wbs_70 (21. Mai 2015)

also übern Brocken werde ich mit dem Fatbike sicherlich nicht mehr fahren, von da oben gibt's einfach keine gescheite Traillastige Abfahrt, nur da hochzukurbeln um auf nem Plattenweg alles wieder zu vernichten , war echt albern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (22. Mai 2015)




----------



## Bumble (22. Mai 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 388718


Das Weiss in den Felgenlöchern passt jetzt absolut nicht mehr.....komplett Orange würds sicher besser ausschaun.


----------



## michi3 (22. Mai 2015)

Der Umbau hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt, schaut cool aus!


----------



## Optimizer (22. Mai 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Das Weiss in den Felgenlöchern passt jetzt absolut nicht mehr.....komplett Orange würds sicher besser ausschaun.


Das Weiß bleibt drin....basta...


----------



## Bumble (22. Mai 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Das Weiß bleibt drin....basta...


Du musst ja damit rumfahren


----------



## Martina H. (25. Mai 2015)

... mal eine kurze Frage an die Fatty Auskenner:

Welche Hope Nabe kommt ins Vorderrad: FDS oder RDS? Fahre zwar "nur" das kleine Fatty, Gabel sollte zum 26Zöller aber baugleich sein (bis auf die Grösse), oder?

Kann ich das sicherheitshalber irgendwie messen?

Hat jemand noch einen Nabentipp?

Die Hope sind ja schon noch - na, sagen wir mal nicht unbedingt günstig . Deshalb auch mal auf diesem Weg: hat zufällig jmd. noch welche rumliegen, braucht sie nicht, möchte sie wieder einer entsprechenden Nutzung zuführen und deshalb  günstig abgeben? Oder kennt jemanden, der...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (25. Mai 2015)

Bau das Rad aus,nimm die Scheibe runter und messe vom Achsende (Fläche welche am Gabelausfallende anliegt) bis zur Scheibenbremsaufnahme!
Am Besten mit einem Tiefenmaß.
Mißt du etwa 15,5 mm,dann ist es RDS.
Mißt du etwa 10,5 mm,dann ist es FDS.

P.S. Kannst die Scheibe auch drauf lassen und addierst die Scheibendicke zum gemessenen Wert.


----------



## Martina H. (25. Mai 2015)

Prima, Danke 

Dann  ist es RDS...


----------



## Wbs_70 (25. Mai 2015)

Fattys are for Racing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (25. Mai 2015)

... ach Quatsch 




Und wo ist überhaupt deine Startnummer?


----------



## zoomer (25. Mai 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Prima, Danke
> 
> Dann  ist es RDS...




Sollte schon das (ungeliebte) RDS sein. Das grosse Fatty hat das auch.
Die RDS Hope kann man später nicht auf 150 mm umrüsten, falls man
mal eine neuere oder Federgabel fahren will


----------



## Martina H. (25. Mai 2015)

Wieso ungeliebt? Wegen der Umrüstbarkeit?

Da es ja sowieso das Kleine ist, gibt es eh keine andere Gabel, erst Recht nicht in Feder...

Bleibt aber sowieso starr - und wenn ich mit den Rädern durch bin,  bleibt es dann auch so.

Obwohl: andere Kurbel... hmmmh


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. Mai 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Da es ja sowieso das Kleine ist, gibt es eh keine andere Gabel


Was hat die 24er denn für eine Einbauhöhe? Ich vermute in etwa wie die "alten" Surlys was bei 450mm?
Da könnte eine Saso passen (gibt es auch in tapered), die allerdings Steckachse verlangt. Die Einbauhöhe ist zwar dort nicht angegeben, 
doch meine ich, die lag bei 450mm wie die MRP Fat Fork oder White Brothers Snowpack.
Beide gibt´s aber auch in 468mm, weswegen vorher fragen ratsam wäre.

Nur weil du dich ja eh gerade an der Nabe zu schaffen machst, wollte ich´s erwähnt haben. 
Die Gabeln machen optisch jedenfalls ´nen schlanken Fuß.


----------



## zoomer (25. Mai 2015)

Ja nur wegen der Umrüstbarkeit.

Hält mich davon ab dem Fatty neue Beine zu bauen/kaufen.


----------



## Martina H. (25. Mai 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Was hat die 24er denn für eine Einbauhöhe?



Danke für Deinen Hinweis und den Tip.

Die Einbauhöhe weiss ich jetzt nicht, spielt aber eh' keine Rolle, da eine andere Gabel für mich nicht zur Diskussion steht - das gefällt mir so ganz gut und starr bleibt es eh'...

Aber interessant, dass es durchaus andere Gabeln gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (27. Mai 2015)

Warten auf Schwalbe...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Mai 2015)

Schön, Jürgen!


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Mai 2015)

Danke Marco! 2 Wochen lag die Kurbel jetzt bei mir im Keller. Hab`s heute morgen endlich mal geschafft, sie zu montieren. Sind halt nur ein paar neue Teilchen in grün dran gekommen und Verschleißteile ausgewechselt worden. O.k., beim Rahmen und der Gabel hab ich mir noch einen abgeschmirgelt und poliert. Aber so gefällt er mir. 
Bin derweil schon wieder an einem anderen Bike am schrauben. Ich hab ein paar Bikes zuviel und Schatzi muss jetzt endlich mal auf 29" rollen, d.h. neuer Rahmen und ein paar neue Teile, der Rest kommt von einem Bike von mir.


----------



## Rommos (27. Mai 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


>



 Der Hammer, find ich schlicht und einfach wunderschön 

Wobei sowas eigentlich gar nicht geht , du denkst wohl gar nicht dran, was das bei mir wieder im Kopf auslöst  - hab es mit Müh und Not geschafft, kein Fatbike aufzubauen 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## wartool (27. Mai 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> - hab es mit Müh und Not geschafft, kein Fatbike aufzubauen
> 
> Gruß
> Roman



 Du hast eins von der Stange gekauft?


----------



## cherokee190 (27. Mai 2015)

Gefällt mir gut und der Rahmen _in blank_ ist echt ein Hingucker


----------



## zoomer (27. Mai 2015)

Wären Grün und Chrom noch Schwarz würde es mir noch viel besser gefallen


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Mai 2015)

@Rommos : Roman, Fatty fahren macht soviel Spaß!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Mai 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Bin derweil schon wieder an einem anderen Bike am schrauben. Ich hab ein paar Bikes zuviel und Schatzi muss jetzt endlich mal auf 29" rollen, d.h. neuer Rahmen und ein paar neue Teile, der Rest kommt von einem Bike von mir.



Endlich normale Leute!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Mai 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Der Hammer,ä.... - hab es mit Müh und Not geschafft, kein Fatbike aufzubauen



Naja, du hast ja jetzt bissl mehr Zeit, Roman.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (27. Mai 2015)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir gut und der Rahmen _in blank_ ist echt ein Hingucker



Ja, ich war echt erstaunt, dass ich das so gut hin bekommen habe.  Dank der Tipps hier mit Vlies und Paste ist es echt gut geworden. 



zoomer schrieb:


> Wären Grün und Chrom noch Schwarz würde es mir noch viel besser gefallen



Ne, so ein bisschen Farbe muss sein. Ich fand es auch ein Zeit lang schön, am liebsten alles in schwarz zu haben, aber das ist vorbei.


----------



## zoomer (28. Mai 2015)

Schwarz ist nie vorbei 

Aber was wiegt es denn jetzt so ohne Farbe, upgrades und mit Löchern ?


----------



## cherokee190 (28. Mai 2015)

Bunt ist das neue Schwarz


----------



## zoomer (28. Mai 2015)

Aber nur wenn Bunt Hellblau ist


----------



## Bumble (28. Mai 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Endlich normale Leute!


wusste doch dass ich das Zitat richtig eingeordnet hatte


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Mai 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Aber was wiegt es denn jetzt so ohne Farbe, upgrades und mit Löchern ?



Ich hab die Löcher schon länger drin. Die Farbe macht nicht so viel aus. Es liegt jetzt bei 14,75 kg. Das meiste kannst du halt noch mit leichteren Reifen und einem leichteren LRS rausholen. Aber ist mir nicht so wichtig.


----------



## zoomer (28. Mai 2015)

Ja, sollten mich die gebrauchten JJ's jemals erreichen, wird mein Fatty wohl unter
14 kg sein. Hätte ich noch leichte Laufräder wären es wohl unter 13 kg.
Aber das wäre ja kein richtiges Fatbike mehr.

Da könnt' ich mir ja gleich ein Dude holen


----------



## Fabeymer (29. Mai 2015)




----------



## ColdBlood (30. Mai 2015)

heute mal mein fatty auf 2x umgebaut und Bluto 80mm inkl. Hope/Dt Swiss LR 

sollte die Langstrecken Performance merklich verbessern und auch den Spaß im Gelände.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McSlow (1. Juni 2015)

Hmm, ich hab den Thread jetzt grad wirklich noch mal quer gelesen und auch die Suche bedient, also vorab gleich mal 'tschudligung falls das hier schon breit besprochen wurde und ich nur zu blöd bin  ->

Ich wollte mal an meinem Fatty was an der Kurbel machen. Da ist noch die alte Holzfeller dran.
Würde gerne eine leichtere mit nem besseren Q-Faktor haben ( sind ja links und rechts am Rahmen je noch 1,5cm Platz).
Was nimmt man da am besten? Sollte auch preislich noch unter 300 sein ( mit evtl. nötigem Lager....)
Die X01 hab ich mir mal angesehen, aber lt. technischen daten hat die einen Q-Faktor von 201mm, die Holzfeller hat so 210. Da könnte noch mehr gehen...allzuviel leichter ist sie auch nicht.

Achja: 1x reicht, hab keinen Umwerfer.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## oli_muenchen (1. Juni 2015)

Wie hochwertig soll es denn sein? Am Ladenfatty ist ja eine X5 verbaut. Die könntest Du doch mit einem Einfachkettenblatt pimpen und wärst noch bei ca. 200 Euro...


----------



## Bumble (1. Juni 2015)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Wie hochwertig soll es denn sein? Am Ladenfatty ist ja eine X5 verbaut. Die könntest Du doch mit einem Einfachkettenblatt pimpen und wärst noch bei ca. 200 Euro...



Is die aktuell so teuer? Ich hatte nen Hunni dafür hingelegt....


----------



## zoomer (1. Juni 2015)

Ich wäre auch mal an einer Liste interessiert was den an Kurbeln ins
Fatty wirklich rein passt.

Die Holzfeller ist halt super schwer. Ausserdem sind an meiner keine
Löcher und Gewinde fürs kleine Kettenblatt gebohrt.


----------



## scylla (1. Juni 2015)

Also für ca 200€ kriegst du ja schon eine X.9!
http://r2-bike.com/SRAM-X9-Fatbike-Kurbel-2x10-GXP-grau
Die hat im Gegensatz zur X.5 den Vorteil, dass der Spider komplett abnehmbar ist und man ein Directmount Kettenblatt dran bekommt.


----------



## McSlow (1. Juni 2015)

Was haltet ihr von der Raceface Turbine cinch? Das ist arg am oberen limit (330 euro mit gxp innenlager und nem directmount kettenblatt). Ist aber vom Q Faktor jetzt auch nicht arg weit unten. Passen dürfte sie allerdings, gibt ne 100mm variante. http://r2-bike.com/RACE-FACE-Fatbike-Kurbelarme-Turbine-Cinch-fuer-170-177-mm-Nabe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McSlow (1. Juni 2015)

Hm. Die X9 ist an mir vorbei weil ich keine 2fach wollte. Das mit dem directmount wusste ich nicht, machts wieder deutlich interessanter. Da is auch das Innenlager deutlich günstiger.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. Juni 2015)

McSlow schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Raceface Turbine cinch? Das ist arg am oberen limit (330 euro mit gxp innenlager und nem directmount kettenblatt). Ist aber vom Q Faktor jetzt auch nicht arg weit unten. Passen dürfte sie allerdings, gibt ne 100mm variante. http://r2-bike.com/RACE-FACE-Fatbike-Kurbelarme-Turbine-Cinch-fuer-170-177-mm-Nabe


die passt gut ans Fatty


----------



## McSlow (1. Juni 2015)

Holla, das schaut gut aus. Was issn das fürn Blatt? 26Z? Wie schnell kommt man da noch ?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. Juni 2015)

naja 1x10 ist (für mich) ein Kompromiss 
da mir bergauf derzeit die Power fehlt, ist das 26er mit dem 40er Hope Rettungsring eben nötig.



Bergab rollt die Fuhre wie die Sau, da habe ich bisher wenig vermisst. Nur in der Ebene fehlt manchmal der ein oder andere Gang insbesondere bei Rückenwind.
Bis jetzt passt das unterm Strich  aber gut.


----------



## oli_muenchen (2. Juni 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Is die aktuell so teuer? Ich hatte nen Hunni dafür hingelegt....


ich hab gestern nur kurz gegooglet und irgendwas mit 125 gesehen. Und das Kettenblatt dann ab etwa 40. Bleibt noch Geld für bunte Schrauben. Oder so


----------



## Der_Christopher (2. Juni 2015)

Für 125€ bekommst sogar noch ein Innenlager zur X5 dazu gekauft, simples Shimanoblatt 10-15€ innen dran,
das originale außen zum Rockring geschliffen, fertig.

Aber ich glaub er hat sich eh schon für die Race Face entschieden, schaut ja auch schick aus so ohne Spidergedöns.


----------



## scylla (2. Juni 2015)

McSlow schrieb:


> Hm. Die X9 ist an mir vorbei weil ich keine 2fach wollte. Das mit dem directmount wusste ich nicht, machts wieder deutlich interessanter. Da is auch das Innenlager deutlich günstiger.



ich kann sie jedenfalls empfehlen: passt ans Fatty, schaut hübsch dezent aus, ist universell durch den abnehmbaren Spider, und hat ein ziemlich gutes Preis/Gewichts-Verhältnis


----------



## zoomer (2. Juni 2015)

So, oh Wunder, ein Bud auf On One Felge geht hinten ins Fatty.

Seitlich und oben passt es, nur an der Yokestrebe streift er.
Ich hab ihn nicht bis in den Reifensitz aufgepumpt, aber ein Bar ist drin.
Dort wo er nicht im Sitz ist geht er gut durch, da wo er oben ist streift
es leicht.

Denke ein gut eingefahrener Bud wurde sich frei drehen. Oder die Strebe
mit dem Gerüstrohr passend zuschlagen ...

Dann sollte doch ein BFL da gut reingehen.
Warum hatte denn ein Kollege die Dinger als fürs Fatty nicht passend im
Bikemarkt ?


----------



## ColdBlood (2. Juni 2015)

Hast du da paar Fotos Zoomer? 

MfG
Chris


----------



## Bumble (2. Juni 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Dann sollte doch ein BFL da gut reingehen.



Fahr ich doch schon ewig im Fatty, sogar auf ner Clown Shoe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (2. Juni 2015)

Aber hatten wir uns nicht bereits darauf geeinigt dass ein Reifen auf
einer schmäleren (On One) Felge eine entscheidende Spur höher
ausfallen könnte ?

Leider keine Fotos.
Nachdem das Rad auf die Bremsscheiben gefallen ist war es mit der
nichtvorhandenen Geduld auch zu Ende.

Aber nix grossartig zu sehen.
Sitzstreben üppig, Kettenstreben werden gerade mal vom Reifenbart
berührt, also 4-5 mm Freiheit. Bei 1,5 Bar berührt das Profil die
Yokestrebe richtig.


----------



## McSlow (2. Juni 2015)

So, ist nun tatsächlich sram x9+directmount 28er KB geworden.
Da im Sommer ein Alpencross ansteht und der Kollege der mitfährt wohl mein 456er nimmt (statt seinem cyclocrosser  )muss ich wohl das Fatty nehmen, also gleich auch mal ein etwas bergaufkompatibleres Blatt genommen.

Mal gucken wie schnell r2 das schafft, n paar panaracer nimbles stehen da auch noch aus 

Danke noch mal für die Tipps...


----------



## zoomer (2. Juni 2015)

McSlow schrieb:


> Mal gucken wie schnell r2 das schafft, n paar panaracer nimbles stehen da auch noch aus



So - ich dachte die wären lieferbar ....
Bei Fatbikes.at sind sie nämlich noch nicht da


Übrigens, mit Lou oder ähnlicher Breite, für die Kette wird es schon auch bei Einfach eng,
ggf. fällt da auch mal ein Gang weg. Also nicht zu viel für 40er oder 42 Ritzel ausgeben


----------



## Bumble (2. Juni 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Aber hatten wir uns nicht bereits darauf geeinigt dass ein Reifen auf
> einer schmäleren (On One) Felge eine entscheidende Spur höher
> ausfallen könnte ?



Keine Ahnung ob das mit ner anderen felge jetzt wirklich entscheidend viel ausmacht, bei mir ist auf jeden Fall mal 1cm Luft bis zur Yokestrebe.


----------



## zoomer (2. Juni 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> bei mir ist auf jeden Fall mal 1cm Luft bis zur Yokestrebe.





Hattest Du da schon Hand angelegt ?


----------



## zoomer (3. Juni 2015)

Mein Fatty hat jetzt die Jumbo Jim drauf und ist somit das absolute
Cross Country Fatbike.
(Mit Lenkerüberhöhung - weil Knuckleball Lenker)

Die laufen so leicht, damit bin ich jetzt so schnell wie der @taunusteufel78 !
Zumindest wenn er mal wieder richtig krank ist.
Da kann ich nächstes Jahr in Albstadt angreifen !
Den Bildern nach ist das auch das was ich mir unter einem furchtbar aufregenden
Trail vorstelle. Hoch würde ich vielleicht lieber den Lift nehmen und an den
Shimano-Banner-Drops müsste ich vielleicht absteigen und runterklettern.

Hab wieder die 13F reingepackt. Wenn die gut eingelebt sind beult da gar nix.
Und am Ventli schnürt sich auch nix ein. Nur bei einem hatte ich das Ventil
stehend aufgelassen, der schrumpfte dann wieder auf 1.9" Grösse.
Nach dem wiederaufpumpen hatte der auch nur eine kleine Beule. Etwa so wie
wenn eine Anaconda einen mittleren Salamander gefressen hat.

Bei der Montage auf der On One Felge, meine JJ's haben übrigens keine
Karkassenbeulen (!), war ich schon bei knapp 2 Bar und der Reifenwulst an je
einer Stelle noch nicht im Sitz. Wegen des 13F und weil ich auch in Zukunft
keine Karkassenbeulen haben will, habe ich das Rad genommen und mit der
jeweiligen Stelle, so wie wenn man ein ge-chiptes Laufrad reparieren will,
auf den Boden geklatscht. Das funktioniert auch und der Restwulst hüpft hoch
in den Felgensitz.
Trotzdem haben die Reifen einen leichten Schlag, so wie man es von Schwalbe
gewohnt ist.


Ich bin froh dass ich gewartet habe und nicht aus Ungeduld irgend einen anderen
reifen gekauft habe. Der Jumbo Jim ist genau das was ICH (!1!!elf) mir vorgestellt
hatte.

Das Fatty sollte jetzt unter 14 kg haben, aber natürlich ging heute der letzte Satz
AAA Batterien in der Hängewaage aus ...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juni 2015)

Gerade am Montag wieder gefahren, den JJ.


----------



## zoomer (3. Juni 2015)

Am Montag war die letzte Floater Fahrt


----------



## Bumble (3. Juni 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Hattest Du da schon Hand angelegt ?


Am Fatty hab ich garnix manipuliert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ColdBlood (3. Juni 2015)

Du hast hinten und vorn die 4.8er JJ's montiert zoomer? falls ja wäre das ja echt ne Überlegung wert für mich


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Juni 2015)

ColdBlood schrieb:


> Du hast hinten und vorn die 4.8er JJ's montiert zoomer? falls ja wäre das ja echt ne Überlegung wert für mich






zoomer schrieb:


> 2 x Jumbo Jim 4.0, unauffällig angefahren.
> Keine Ahnung was für snake oder ohne skin, jedenfalls beide um die 1026 g.


----------



## ColdBlood (3. Juni 2015)

ah danke. das habe ich wohl überlesen ich depp  :d


----------



## dorfmann (3. Juni 2015)




----------



## zoomer (3. Juni 2015)

Da schon Reifenumbauen anstand hab ich noch Reifenrumspielen hinzugefügt.

Da ich finde dass eine Clown Shoe genau genommen auch zu breit für einen
schmalenbrüstigen 4.8er Bud/Lou ist, wollte ich den mal kurz auf der 65er
On One Felge sehen.
(Ich fand das von der Reifenform und vom Einfedern her super !)
Da bietet es sich ja an den mal hinten ins Fatty zu schieben und sich zu
wundern dass man das Rad sogar einbauen kann.

Floater auf Clown Shoe schaut auch cool aus 
Gut, sagen wir eher was für Cruiser.
Nur vom Reifenumfang her ist der so was kleiner als ein 4.8er, das hätte ich
nicht erwartet. Wirkt wie ein 24"er.

So wie das Wetter aussah riss man sich natürlich irgendwann zusammen und
hat geschaut dass man die JJ's so schnell wie möglich drauf bekommt um
sie noch bei Sonne probezurollen.


----------



## cherokee190 (3. Juni 2015)

Hast du denn auch die Kombi CS mit Bud/Lou im Fatty probiert? Würde das passen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. Juni 2015)

und für uns Bilder zu machen


----------



## zoomer (3. Juni 2015)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Hast du denn auch die Kombi CS mit Bud/Lou im Fatty probiert? Würde das passen?



Ähm, nee.

Da müsste ich mal bei Gelegenheit das Vorderrad reinhalten. 197 geht ja nicht.
Auf die Idee bin ich noch nicht gekommen.


----------



## zoomer (3. Juni 2015)

Übrigens, sollten zufällig 4,8er JJ's auf Originalfelgen ins Fatty passen - wäre ich sauer


----------



## cherokee190 (3. Juni 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ähm, nee.
> 
> Da müsste ich mal bei Gelegenheit das Vorderrad reinhalten. 197 geht ja nicht.
> Auf die Idee bin ich noch nicht gekommen.


Das wäre natürlich super


----------



## FlowinFlo (3. Juni 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Übrigens, sollten zufällig 4,8er JJ's auf Originalfelgen ins Fatty passen - wäre ich sauer


Wieso sollte das nicht "passen", 1fach vorn vorausgesetzt?
Du hast ja selbst gesehen, wo es bei Bud und Lou im Fatty klemmt. Solange das Volumen nicht noch größer und die Mittelstollen in jedem Falle flacher sind...
Dreckfreiheit ist dann halt relativ.


----------



## zoomer (3. Juni 2015)

Das hab ich natürlich erst ausprobiert als die JJ's endlich da waren
und ich mit basteln angefangen habe.

Ansonsten weil man ordentliche Vorurteile pflegt.
Mir war vorher vollkommen klar dass man die Achse des On One Rades
mit Lou nicht mal ansatzweise in die Achsaufnahme des Rahmens
bekommen würde.
Das liegt in der Natur des Mannes dass er die Grösse seiner Spielzeuge
gerne mal zu optimistisch einschätzt.


----------



## Bumble (3. Juni 2015)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Hast du denn auch die Kombi CS mit Bud/Lou im Fatty probiert? Würde das passen?


habs nicht probiert, kann aber meiner Ansicht und Einschätzung nach unmöglich passen


----------



## zoomer (3. Juni 2015)

Der Lou ist auf CS ca. gute 117 mm breit.
Der maximale Abstand der Kettenstreben im Fatty schaut nach 120 mm aus.

Wenn die breiteste Stelle am Reifen mit der an den Kettenstreben auf gleicher Höhe
liegt, der Reifen nicht eiert oder Schmutz anhaftet, die Yokestrebe eingedellt wird,
das Rad schön mittig eingespeicht wurde - könnte es passen


----------



## cherokee190 (3. Juni 2015)

Also ........ passt nicht, besten Dank .


----------



## BigJohn (3. Juni 2015)

Da hast du vorher schon längst Kontakt mit der Kette. Dazu reicht auch ein schmalerer Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (3. Juni 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Der Lou ist auf CS ca. gute 117 mm breit.
> Der maximale Abstand der Kettenstreben im Fatty schaut nach 120 mm aus.
> 
> Wenn die breiteste Stelle am Reifen mit der an den Kettenstreben auf gleicher Höhe
> ...


Selbst wenn, die Kette würde an den Stollen hängen bleiben, am BFL schleift die Kette schon leicht und der is schon etwas außermittig zentriert.


----------



## zoomer (4. Juni 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Am Fatty hab ich garnix manipuliert



Wär aber jetzt ne prima Gelegenheit.
Zur Zeit blättert kein Lack ab ...


----------



## Bumble (4. Juni 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Wär aber jetzt ne prima Gelegenheit.
> Zur Zeit blättert kein Lack ab ...


Die dicken Pellen wandern doch eh bald an den Dude, lohnt sich nicht mehr den Wagenheber anzusetzen


----------



## zoomer (4. Juni 2015)

Drück lieber mal die Daumen dass Dein Fatty noch ein paar Monate hält 

Witzle gmacht ...


----------



## Bumble (4. Juni 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Drück lieber mal die Daumen dass Dein Fatty noch ein paar Monate hält
> 
> Witzle gmacht ...


Wenn ichs net klein bekomme musses was taugen


----------



## zoomer (4. Juni 2015)

Ich meinte bis Du jemals Ersatz hast ...


----------



## Bumble (4. Juni 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich meinte bis Du jemals Ersatz hast ...


Hmm, mach mir mal keine Angst  Der Entbindungstermin wurde jedenfalls mal wieder nicht eingehalten, da muss das Fatty noch ne Weile seinen Dienst verrichten


----------



## MaHaHnE (4. Juni 2015)

Bin gerade etwas verwirrt. Passt jetzt ein 4.8 Schwalbe JJ in das Fatty? Oder hat das noch niemend hier ausprobiert. Brauche für das Fatty ein paar neue Reifen. Und der JJ sollte es wohl werden.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. Juni 2015)

Wenn du neue Reifen brauchst, dann würde ich nicht auf die nicht erhältlichen JJs setzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaHaHnE (4. Juni 2015)

wat? Immer noch nicht erhältlich... Mist! Naja, in spätestens zwei Monaten sind die Floater ganz runter. Dann mal schauen, ob die JJ´s dann lieferbar sind. Sonst muss ich auf die Expertise der Wissenden hier zurückgreifen müssen.


----------



## titzy (4. Juni 2015)

@MaHaHnE Ich kann dir nur sagen, das der Kenda Juggernaut 4,5 Sport auf einer Marge Lite (65mm), gefüllt mit den 600g orginal On-One Schläuchen, definitiv ins Fatty passt!
Hach und es war toll wieder diesen "Plopp" des Reifensitzes bei der Montage zu hören, nachdem die On-One Felge letzte Woche ja das immer so still und leise macht! Wenns da ploppt ists meistens lauter, weil sich der Schlauch schlagartig verabschiedet.
Habe mit dem 4,5er überall hin noch ca 10 mm "Luft", sowohl zum Yoke als auch zu den Seitenstreben.
Mit X5 Kurbel kann man damit sogar 2fach fahren und all Gänge nutzen.
Bei mir läuft der Kenda allerdings nicht ganz rund, bzw hat etwas seitliches Spiel. Das wird aber vermutlich bei mir zum Teil an der Felge sowie dem Reifen liegen, die da beide nicht top rund sind.
Diese seitlich Spiel sorgt auch dafür, das im kleinsten Gang die Kette manchmal mit den Außenstollen in Berührung kommt, aber bei perfekten Rundlauf kommt die Kette ganz knapp dran vorbei!

*Zum Fahreindruck:*
Mir war schon klar, dass die Kendas nicht so super leicht laufen wie meine Hüsker Düs. Das merkt man schon am Abrollgeräusch auf Asphalt, welches deutlich hörbarer ist als bei den Hü Düs. Dafür passt Kenda Profil schon etwas besser dem Asphalt an als zb meine Nates. Die extrem unruhig/nervös Vibrationen die da beim Nate auf das Rad/den Rahmen übertragen werden habe ich beim Kenda nicht so extrem wahrgenommen.
Mit 0,45 bar hinten und den On-One Schlauch ist der Kenda aber schon erstaunlich komfortabel, ich will gar nicht erst wissen wie geil sich das Teil schlauchlos fährt!
Spass machen auch wieder die Treppen*auf*fahrten, da man sich noch weniger Gedanken um Durchschläge beim Kontakt des Hinterrades mit Stufen machen muss. Durch die schmale Felge baut der Kenda sich auch recht gewölbt rund auf und sorgt damit natürlich auch für mehr "Federweg". Griptechnisch fetzt der Reifen einfach nur, erst recht im Sand machts mit dem breiteren Teil noch mehr Spass, bin dazu extra gestern im Grunewald Sandkasten rum gerollt.
Die Gummimischung kommt mir auch etwas "softer" vor als meine bockharten 27TPI Nates, bei den Kendas geht das schon eher in die Richtung wie bei den Hü Düs. Es klinkt auf jedenfall toll, wie sich der Reifen beim beherzten Antritt an der Ampel im Asphalt festschmatzt.
Einziger Nachteil der Reifen ist halt, dass es die Kendas bisher nur in 60 TPI Draht Versionen gibt! Das macht die natürlich etwas schwer, aber ist ja alles nur Training! 
Bei einem Preis von knapp 50 Euro das Stück werde ich mir auf jedenfall mal 2 Stück für den Winter auf Halde legen, da kann man nix falsch machen!

Irgendwie machts ja keinen Sinn mehr darauf zu hoffen das Schwalbe ihr Desaster dieses Jahr noch gelöst bekommt, aber vielleicht schaffen sie es ja noch in diesem Jahrzehnt!
Jedenfalls bin ich froh das ich den Floater schon seit über einem Jahr nicht mehr fahren musste!


----------



## MaHaHnE (4. Juni 2015)

@titzy , danke für die super Info. Dann werde ich mal den Reifen testen. Top Leute in nem Top Forenbereich hier


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. Juni 2015)

Ah, Canyon und JJ, die beiden Dauerbrenner mal wieder - ungeachtet, in welchem Thread man sich gerade befindet...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (4. Juni 2015)

Verstehe ich nicht, Bike,Steel & Borrow bietet die JJ's doch immer noch im bikemarkt an!
Sind die euch zu teuer,oder jammert ihr lieber nur rum?


----------



## zoomer (5. Juni 2015)

Eher zu gross ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McSlow (6. Juni 2015)

So, Projekt Diätfatty geht voran 
X9 Kurbel mit 28Z Dicrectmount Kettenblatt ist dran. Sehr schöne Sache:
Die originale Holzfellerkurbel wiegt gute 1000 Gramm ( Kurbelarme+32z Blatt + sackschwere Achse).
Das dicke Howitzerlager wiegt noch mal gute 170 Gramm.

Die X9 Kurbel wiegt ohne Blätter und Spider nur 585 Gramm, das 28z directmountblatt ( hab eins mit 6mm offset) wiegt 65 gramm.
Das GXP Lager wiegt 101 Gramm.

Mach summa summarum 419 Gramm gespart. Erbsenzähler können sogar noch die nun entfallene Kettenführung wegrechnen (von diese xsync blatt rutscht nix mehr runter) und 4 Kettenglieder Kette 

Werd nachher mal die ganzen Teile in die Gewichtsdatenbank schmeissen, da fehlt glaub ich noch hier und da was...


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Juni 2015)

Super Sach!  Mach mal bitte ein Foto. Ich würde gerne mal sehen, wie ne X9 mit Directmountblatt so aussieht!


----------



## criscross (6. Juni 2015)

zwar kein Fatty, aber ne X9 Kurbel mit Direktmountblatt


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Juni 2015)

Aaah, ist das Bionicon Ovalblatt doch noch für was gut.


----------



## criscross (6. Juni 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Aaah, ist das Bionicon Ovalblatt doch noch für was gut.



ne ne....ist schon lange wieder verkauft...
.ich fahre ja wieder 2fach mit Rotor Kettenblätter .......


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Juni 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> .ich fahre ja wieder 2fach mit Rotor Kettenblätter .......


Gib mir da mal bitte einen Tipp zu, gerne auch per PN.


----------



## Martina H. (6. Juni 2015)

... wo es gerade um Kurbeln geht:

Am Baby Fatty ist eine Truvativ E400 verbaut - ich vermute mal sackschwer.

Hat die schon mal jemand ausgebaut/in der Hand gehabt und kann zum Gewicht was sagen? Internetrecherche war bisher ergebnislos


----------



## Meister-Dieter (6. Juni 2015)

C.a. 750g Kurbelarme mit 38er Kettenblatt(Stahl).. Netzfund!


----------



## McSlow (6. Juni 2015)

Hier mal die X9 Kurbel mit dem Directmountblatt.
28Z ist völlig ok, mal Testrunde gefahren ( mit Test-Müllhügel in Fürth), alles bestens. 30km/h in der Ebene kein Problem und steile Rampen gehen auch gut. Hinten ist ein 11-42er General Lee verbaut.

Jetzt muss nur noch der Ersatz für die Floater eintreffen


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Juni 2015)

Kurbel sieht gut aus!  Ich fahre ja jetzt ne X1 mit 30Z und ebenfalls den 11-42er General Lee. Passt mir ganz gut. 
Was sind denn bei dir für Reifen unterwegs, wenn ich fragen darf? Ich denke gerade über Panaracer Fat B Nimble in 120 tpi nach.
Gerne auch per PN...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McSlow (6. Juni 2015)

Panaracer Fat B Nimble in 120 tpi 
Das mit den JJs in 4.0 wird ja wohl erstmal nix. Und die Floater sind so langsam total am ende bei mir.


----------



## Martina H. (6. Juni 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> C.a. 750g Kurbelarme mit 38er Kettenblatt(Stahl).. Netzfund!



Na, merci vielmals - wo hast Du das her?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (6. Juni 2015)

ebay


----------



## Martina H. (7. Juni 2015)

... und ich such mir die Augen eckig


----------



## hw_doc (7. Juni 2015)

Mir ist spontan eingefallen, was ich mit ein paar Teilen machen kann, die mich hier (bald) umgeben und die nicht einfach nur rumliegen sollen. Der aktuelle "Sale" tut sein übriges, daher bau ich mir wohl ein Fatty auf.  B)

Dazu ein paar Fragen, die hoffentlich an dieser Stelle noch nicht all zu oft beantwortet wurden:
- Ich will definitv eine 2-fach-Kurbel verbauen, bei On-One gibt es für den Umwerfer Adapter:
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FSTITEGMC/el-guapo-hdm-mech-clamp
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FSTITEGA/el-guapo-hdm-spacer
Ich nehme an, dass ich beide brauche, ja?
- Spricht etwas gegen die preisgünstige Samox-Kurbel? Die X9 bspw. soll ja auch nicht leichter sein, wenn ich das richtig sehe...
- Passt der einfache Tapered-Steuersatz hier:
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/HSFSDXCB/fsa-dx-pro-tapered-headset-(caged-bearings)
- Lack ab: @jmr-biking und die anderen mit nackten Bikes: Hast Du Dein Fatt einfach entlackt und "gut is" oder braucht es doch Klarlack?


----------



## criscross (7. Juni 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Mir ist spontan eingefallen, was ich mit ein paar Teilen machen kann, die mich hier (bald) umgeben und die nicht einfach nur rumliegen sollen. Der aktuelle "Sale" tut sein übriges, daher bau ich mir wohl ein Fatty auf.  B)
> 
> Dazu ein paar Fragen, die hoffentlich an dieser Stelle noch nicht all zu oft beantwortet wurden:
> - Ich will definitv eine 2-fach-Kurbel verbauen, bei On-One gibt es für den Umwerfer Adapter:
> ...


ja...für den Umwerfer brauchst beides.
nimm doch ne X5 Kurbel, die gibts schon ca. fürn Hunni...


----------



## Martina H. (7. Juni 2015)

...so, wollte es doch genau wissen und hab die Kurbel und das Innenlager mal ausgebaut.

Falls es jemanden interessiert:

Truvativ E400 inkl. On One 30 Zähne Ringmaster 664 gr

Innenlager On One 100 mm Shell 389 gr


----------



## hw_doc (7. Juni 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> ja...für den Umwerfer brauchst beides.
> nimm doch ne X5 Kurbel, die gibts schon ca. fürn Hunni...



Danke für den Tipp!
Die Samox-Kurbel kostet mit Lager auch nicht mehr - hmm...

Hast Du auch eine Meinung zum Steuersatz?

Noch irgendwas, was ich bei On-One mitbestellen sollte?


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Juni 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> - Lack ab: @jmr-biking und die anderen mit nackten Bikes: Hast Du Dein Fatt einfach entlackt und "gut is" oder braucht es doch Klarlack?



Zum Entlacken und Aufbau des Fatty`s habe ich kurz was in meinem Tourtagebuch geschrieben. Guckst du hier: Klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (8. Juni 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Zum Entlacken und Aufbau des Fatty`s habe ich kurz was in meinem Tourtagebuch geschrieben. Guckst du hier: Klick



Super, danke!


----------



## McSlow (10. Juni 2015)

So, die Panaracers sind drauf.



Das Fatty wiegt nun 14.5kg, was in Anbetracht der verbauten Bluto und Dropperstütze und 20" Rahmen absolut ok ist.
Das mit den Reifen hätte ich schon viel früher machen sollen:
- man braucht wieder eine Klingel auf Asphalt: Vorher sind die Leute wegen dem Traktor hinter ihnen ja vorher schon aus dem Weg 
- Rollwiderstand: 50% vom Floater?!?
- Grip war auf einer kurzen Runde sehr gut. Die Floater haben zumindest bei > 0.8 Bar grad in Kurven gerne mal übersteuert bis du so schräg in der Kurve lagst das die äußeren Seitenstollen wieder greifen.
- -300 gramm PRO REIFEN! (hab die mal in der Gewichtsdatenbank angelegt)
- geht deutlich besser vorwärts. Mich täten echt mal die 4 Zoll JJ interessieren im Vergleich.
- Selfsteering: 0! ( bei 0.8 Bar )

Würd gerne mal tubeless testen. Aber nicht mit den Fattyfelgen ( hab schon wieder 2 bar gebraucht bis die sauber auf der Felge saßen).
Was nimmt man da? Die Tundras sind mir zu breit - würde gerne ein paar leichte 65-70mm Felgen mit nehmen die auch nen schönen Hook für TL-Betrieb haben.


----------



## hw_doc (11. Juni 2015)

McSlow schrieb:


> So, die Panaracers sind drauf.
> Anhang anzeigen 394492
> Das Fatty wiegt nun 14.5kg, was in Anbetracht der verbauten Bluto und Dropperstütze und 20" Rahmen absolut ok ist.
> Das mit den Reifen hätte ich schon viel früher machen sollen:
> ...



Nextie Black Eagle  B)
Bei 80ern könnte ich die Mulefüt empfehlen, die nagelt den Mantel geradezu fest.

Habe gerade die Chao Yang-Gegenstücke als "4.9er" auf ein DoubleDee aufgezogen und eine kleine Straßerunde gedreht:
Laufen wirklich ziemlich leicht und das Eigenleben bei 0,5x Bar vorne ist noch verschemerzbar. Die Dämpfung ist auch ok. Tubeless sicherlich nicht schlechter!
Ab einem Bar aufwärts wird man allerdings wirklich kaum noch von den Mitmenschen gehört werden...

Kann jemand bitte mal die Leitungslängen für die Bremsen bei einem 18er Rahmen posten?
Wollte ein paar gebrauhcte Bremsen beschaffen und nicht noch die Leiungen tauschen...


----------



## titzy (11. Juni 2015)

@hw_doc hab gerade mal nachgeschaut. Meine letzte Bremse hatte ich mit 88cm / 133cm Länge angegeben gekauft und am M Fatty Rahmen war das noch zu lang! Das Pi mal Daumen nachmessen mit nem Zollstock hat jetzt eine eingekürzte Länge von ca. 60cm/124cm ergeben, hängt natürlich auch immer etwas von den eigenen "Verlegevorlieben" ab!


----------



## hw_doc (11. Juni 2015)

titzy schrieb:


> @hw_doc hab gerade mal nachgeschaut. Meine letzte Bremse hatte ich mit 88cm / 133cm Länge angegeben gekauft und am M Fatty Rahmen war das noch zu lang! Das Pi mal Daumen nachmessen mit nem Zollstock hat jetzt eine eingekürzte Länge von ca. 60cm/124cm ergeben, hängt natürlich auch immer etwas von den eigenen "Verlegevorlieben" ab!



Vielen Dank!
Vorne braucht es dann noch ein wenig Bluto-Reserven  B)


----------



## Udu (16. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
On One bietet auf der Homepage das Fatty in der Pink Edition 350,- Euro günstiger an, als das "Normale Fatty".
Besteht der einzige Unterschied wirklich nur darin, dass das teurere ne Carbongabel hat?
Da würde es sich doch lohnen das Pinke zu nehmen und zB mit nem Schwalbe JJ auszustatten.
Oder lieg ich jetzt total falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (16. Juni 2015)

Udu schrieb:


> und zB mit nem Schwalbe JJ auszustatten.



Das ist schon alleine wegen der Farbe anzuraten  .... 
(Und weil der Floater einer der schlechtesten Fatbikereifen der Welt ist)


Es gibt immer wieder Angebote von On One, da muss man genau hinschauen
wo ggf. gespart wurde.

So weit ich sehe ist ausser der Gabel noch :
schmaler Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel anders.
Also nix wildes.


----------



## Udu (16. Juni 2015)

Ist die Stahlgabel die deutlich schlechtere Wahl, oder funktioniert die genauso gut?
Sorry, ich bin recht Grün im Fatbikesegment und versuch mich zu orientieren. 
Bin auf der Suche nach dem passenden Bike für mich. Ich möchte nicht zu viel ausgeben, da ich nicht weiß wohin die Reise geht.


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. Juni 2015)

Udu schrieb:


> Da würde es sich doch lohnen das Pinke zu nehmen und zB mit nem Schwalbe JJ auszustatten.
> Oder lieg ich jetzt total falsch?


Vor allem würde es sich lohnen, die Carbongabel gleich noch mit dazu zu bestellen, sofern kein Upgrade auf ´ne Bluto angedacht ist.


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Juni 2015)

Also bis auf die pinken Sachen und die Carbon-Gabel sind es gleiche Ausstattungen. Wenn du auf die pinken Anbauteile stehst und nur die Reifen wechseln möchtest, dann wirst du günstiger weg kommen. Soll aber alles pinke weg, dann würde ich doch eher die Version mit Carbon-Gabel nehmen. Denn dann ist die Pink Edition kein Schnäppchen mehr.


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Juni 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Vor allem würde es sich lohnen, die Carbongabel gleich noch mit dazu zu bestellen, sofern kein Upgrade auf ´ne Bluto angedacht ist.


Keine gute Idee, kostet doch die Carbon-Gabel doch alleine schon knapp 218€


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. Juni 2015)

Entschuldige den vergessenen Smiley, ich wollte subtil darauf hinaus, dass das mit der Stahlgabel ein Kuhhandel ist.


----------



## zoomer (16. Juni 2015)

Die Stahlgabel ist ok.
Nicht ganz so nachgiebig wie die Carbon und man spürt natürlich das Gewicht im Vergleich.
Das aussehen ist Geschmacksache. Ich hatte sie gern.
Aber fahren kann man mit der durchaus. Hab ich auch lange genug gemacht.


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. Juni 2015)

Natürlich kann man mit der fahren.  Aber zum einfach mal bei den Fatbikes reinschnuppern gibt´s bessere und unkomplizierter erhältliche Bikes.
Wenn man beim  On One Fatty landet, dann wegen der Geo - und dann nimmt man indealerweise gleich das Beste vom Paket mit, die Carbonforke. Die tröstet dann über die bescheidenen Felgen und Reifen hinweg.


----------



## Udu (16. Juni 2015)

Was ist so besonders an der Geo?
Bevorzugt fahre ich Touren, gerne auch mal nen unkomplizierten Trail, und vor allem gerne auch im Winter.


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. Juni 2015)

Das Fatty hat einen flachen 68° Lenkwinkel, während die meisten anderen Starrgabelfatbikes in dieser Preisklasse an die steilen Geometrien aus dem CC-Bereich angelehnt sind. Auf Trails fühlt es sich daher besonders wohl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udu (16. Juni 2015)

Was bedeutet, dass es eher weniger "Tourenlastig" ist?
Dann sollte ich eher in Richtung Felt DD30 oder ähnlich tendieren?


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. Juni 2015)

Trails und Touren schließen sich ja keineswegs aus. 
Solltest du bezüglich der verschiedenen Geometrien bei Mtbs keine Erfahrung haben, was ja keine Schande ist, hilft nur probefahren, um zu wissen, wo deine Vorlieben liegen.

Wenn du dir momentan noch relativ unsicher bist, empfehle ich dir, zunächst den Kaufberatungsthread zu nutzen, weil du dort umfangreichere Tipps und Meinungen bekommst.


----------



## titzy (16. Juni 2015)

Ja, das On-One fühlt sich auf Trails zuhause, ich kann damit aber auch problemlos längere Reiseetappen damit absolvieren!
Das DD30 hätte halt den Vorteil, dass du Händler + Support dafür in DTL bekommst und es schon optimal auf Reisetauglichkeit (Gepäckträgerösen) vorbreitet ist, das musst du dir bei On-One alles nachträglich ran basteln.
Das On-One bekommst du auch nur mit ein paar Einschränkungen auf Vollfett, könnte beim Felt etwas einfacher sein!

Denoch mag ich meine Fattys!


----------



## Udu (17. Juni 2015)

So, den Kaufberatungsthread hab ich jetzt durch. Ob ich jetzt schlauer bin, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Eher im Gegenteil.
Phuu


----------



## BigJohn (17. Juni 2015)

Du könntest ja deine eigenen Bedürfnisse dort schildern und auf zahlreiche Vorschläge hoffen.


----------



## Bumble (17. Juni 2015)

Udu schrieb:


> Was bedeutet, dass es eher weniger "Tourenlastig" ist?
> Dann sollte ich eher in Richtung Felt DD30 oder ähnlich tendieren?


Natürlich ist das OnOne Fatty Tourentauglich, es kann dir aber auch niemand helfen wenn du uns nicht verrätst wie deine Touren so ausschaun 
Meiner Meinung nach is die Kiste ein Allrounder den man sowohl zum aggressiven  Trail Bike, als auch zum entspannten Tourer ausbauen kann. Das Einsatzgebiet entscheidet dann über die zu verbauenden Komponenten.


----------



## zoomer (17. Juni 2015)

Das Fatty hat keine besonders eigene oder spezielle Geometrie, sondern einfach eine gelungene.


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Juni 2015)

Genau. Mit dem Fatty sind schon Grenzsteintrophys, Nordkap Touren und was was ich für Monster-Schnee-Touren gefahren worden. Selbst für meine kleinen Touren durch die Eifel taugt es hervorragend.


----------



## Udu (17. Juni 2015)

Naja, mein Einsatzgebiet ist die schwäbische Alb. Meine Touren sind in der Regel so um die 3 Stunden, zwischen 25 und 50 km lang, und zwischen 500 und 1000hm. 80% Waldwege, der Rest sind einfache, meisst wurzlige und steinige Trails, die aber z.t. Recht steil sind. Sprünge mache ich selten. Mein sonstiges Bike ist ein Ghost AMR mit 48 Rahmen.
Also eher der Tourentyp, der eher Fahrkomfort als maximalen Federweg benötigt. 
Ich fahre auch gerne im Winter, und dort kommt man halt mit nem Fully schnell an seine Grenzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (17. Juni 2015)

Udu schrieb:


> Naja, mein Einsatzgebiet ist die schwäbische Alb. Meine Touren sind in der Regel so um die 3 Stunden, zwischen 25 und 50 km lang, und zwischen 500 und 1000hm. 80% Waldwege, der Rest sind einfache, meisst wurzlige und steinige Trails, die aber z.t. Recht steil sind. Sprünge mache ich selten. Mein sonstiges Bike ist ein Ghost AMR mit 48 Rahmen.
> Also eher der Tourentyp, der eher *Fahrkomfort* als maximalen Federweg benötigt.
> Ich fahre auch gerne im Winter, und dort kommt man halt mit nem Fully schnell an seine Grenzen.


Fatty mit Carbongabel , nen leichten Laufradsatz rein, z.b. den neuen von DT, und dann z.b. den Schwalbe Jumbo Jim drauf oder alternativ den Hüsker DÜ von 45NRTH, damit dürfte alles abgedeckt sein was du brauchst.
Wenn die Kohle und die Kondition ausreicht, nimm ne XX1 11fach Schaltung

Das OnOne Fatty als Komplettbike würde ich inzwischen nicht mehr empfehlen, außer das Budget ist sehr begrenzt....

Trotzdem rate ich dir dazu vorher mal ein Fatbike probezufahren, du könntest eventuell vom "Fahrkomfort" enttäuscht sein


----------



## Udu (17. Juni 2015)

Bin schon mit dem Dd30 und einem Mukluk 3 gefahren, das hat mich überzeugt, also Fattbike ist schon was für mich.
Ich bin halt nur auf diesen Thread gestoßen, und der hat mich neugierig gemacht. 

Und ja, mein Budget ist schon etwas begrenzt


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. Juni 2015)

Auch wenn ab und zu die Worte "On One Fatty" vorkommen, sind wir gerade im Bereich einer allgemeinen Kaufberatung.
Daher mein obiger Hinweis.


----------



## zoomer (18. Juni 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> nen leichten Laufradsatz rein, z.b. den neuen von DT, und dann z.b.



Solange man den Wagenheber nicht ansetzt geht der mit seinen 150/197er Achsen aber nur knapp rein.


----------



## Bumble (18. Juni 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Solange man den Wagenheber nicht ansetzt geht der mit seinen 150/197er Achsen aber nur knapp rein.


da haste recht,garnet dran gedacht, ich korrigiere mich in: "Die neuen DT Felgen mit z.b. Hope Naben zu nem vernünftigen LRS aufbauen"


----------



## BigJohn (18. Juni 2015)

Wenn man das alles ins Fatty investieren will, kann mich sich auch gleich ein hochwertigeres Rad kaufen. Da braucht man dann schon ein spezielles Faible für die Rahmenform und -geometrie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (18. Juni 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wenn man das alles ins Fatty investieren will, kann mich sich auch gleich ein hochwertigeres Rad kaufen. Da braucht man dann schon ein spezielles Faible für die Rahmenform und -geometrie.


Das Fatty ist ein Hochwertiges Rad, leider mit minderwertigen Komponenten aufgebaut


----------



## zoomer (18. Juni 2015)

Ja, das mit der X5 und billigen Bremsen müsste nicht unbedingt sein.

Aber wenn ich bei On One/PlanetX in den Schaltkomponenten stöbere,
scheint mir UK eh eine höhere Schaltgruppenstrafzollsteuer zu haben
als in der EU.


----------



## chickenway-user (18. Juni 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ja, das mit der X5 und billigen Bremsen müsste nicht unbedingt sein.
> 
> Aber wenn ich bei On One/PlanetX in den Schaltkomponenten stöbere,
> scheint mir UK eh eine höhere Schaltgruppenstrafzollsteuer zu haben
> als in der EU.



Naja, Schaltung und Bremsen funktionieren doch immerhin, oder? Die Laufräder sind eher das Problem...


----------



## Bumble (18. Juni 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ja, das mit der X5 und billigen Bremsen müsste nicht unbedingt sein.
> 
> Aber wenn ich bei On One/PlanetX in den Schaltkomponenten stöbere,
> scheint mir UK eh eine höhere Schaltgruppenstrafzollsteuer zu haben
> als in der EU.


Die X5 ist top, ich meinte eher die Laufräder


----------



## zoomer (18. Juni 2015)

Ja.
LRS Qualität ok, gut, etwas schwer, alles verzeihlich - nur der fehlende Tubelessreifensitz ...


----------



## Bumble (18. Juni 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ja.
> LRS Qualität ok, gut, etwas schwer, alles verzeihlich - nur der fehlende Tubelessreifensitz ...


Wenn ich die 1899€ vom Basis-Dude den ca. 1300€ vom OnOne Fatty gegenüberstelle geht sich die Rechnung inzwischen nicht mehr auf, da sind einfach zu viele Teile dran die zu schwer, mängelbehaftet oder minderwertig sind und eh früher oder später ausgetauscht werden.

Daher ja mein Tipp: OnOne Rahmen nehmen, eventuell mit Carbon Gabel und selbst aufbauen.
Rahmen und Gabel brauchen sich nach wie vor nicht zu verstecken.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. Juni 2015)

Aber auch ein "normaler" Customaufbau wird bei gleichwertigen Teilen teurer als ein Bike wie das Dude. Canyon hat da IMHO schon ein Kampfpreis 
Ich bin trotzdem froh ein Fatty genommen zu haben. Damit bin ich immerhin seit Monaten unterwegs. Auf das Dude würde ich noch warten....


----------



## hw_doc (18. Juni 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ja, das mit der X5 und billigen Bremsen müsste nicht unbedingt sein.
> 
> Aber wenn ich bei On One/PlanetX in den Schaltkomponenten stöbere,
> scheint mir UK eh eine höhere Schaltgruppenstrafzollsteuer zu haben
> als in der EU.



Ich denke auch, dass die Komponenten noch in Ordnung gehen, die aber für rund 1.500 Euro dürfte inzwischen neben der Carbongabel auch noch eine bessere Felge nebst passendem Reifen an Bord sein. IMO ist/war da ein Trek Farley der bessere Deal.



Bumble schrieb:


> Wenn ich die 1899€ vom Basis-Dude den ca. 1300€ vom OnOne Fatty gegenüberstelle geht sich die Rechnung inzwischen nicht mehr auf, da sind einfach zu viele Teile dran die zu schwer, mängelbehaftet oder minderwertig sind und eh früher oder später ausgetauscht werden.
> 
> Daher ja mein Tipp: OnOne Rahmen nehmen, eventuell mit Carbon Gabel und selbst aufbauen.
> Rahmen und Gabel brauchen sich nach wie vor nicht zu verstecken.



Bin dabei  B)


----------



## zoomer (18. Juni 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Aber auch ein "normaler" Customaufbau wird bei gleichwertigen Teilen teurer als ein Bike wie das Dude. Canyon hat da IMHO schon ein Kampfpreis



Das Dude ist halt eine bereits eine andere Klasse als die typischen Einstiegs bzw. Zweit(Fat)Bikes.

Bei denen ist das Fatty im Preisleistungsverhältniss nicht mehr ganz dabei.
Früher war das Rolling Chassis Bundle einfach unschlagbar zum Ausprobieren.


----------



## cluso (19. Juni 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Aber auch ein "normaler" Customaufbau wird bei gleichwertigen Teilen teurer als ein Bike wie das Dude. Canyon hat da IMHO schon ein Kampfpreis
> Ich bin trotzdem froh ein Fatty genommen zu haben. Damit bin ich immerhin seit Monaten unterwegs. Auf das Dude würde ich noch warten....



Der On-One Rahmen ist schon in Ordnung. Für den Preis der da aufgerufen wird gleich zweimal.
Eigenaufbau ist doch immer teurer als Fertigkauf, es sei den man hat ganz spezielle Anforderungen oder eine gut gefüllte
Restekiste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (19. Juni 2015)

Also mit Restekiste (Schaltung, Bremsen, Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel, Sattelstütze) und Gebrauchtteilen (Gabel, Laufräder und Reifen) ist mein Fatty unter 700€ geblieben. Allerdings hat der Rahmen damals auch noch ein Stück weniger gekostet...


----------



## cluso (19. Juni 2015)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Also mit Restekiste (Schaltung, Bremsen, Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel, Sattelstütze) und Gebrauchtteilen (Gabel, Laufräder und Reifen) ist mein Fatty unter 700€ geblieben. Allerdings hat der Rahmen damals auch noch ein Stück weniger gekostet...



Da gehört aber schon eine gehörige Portion Glück und viel Geduld dazu. Representativ ist das nicht.


----------



## zoomer (19. Juni 2015)

War bei mir auch so ähnlich.

Allerdings wurden inzwischen eigentlich alle Restekistenteile wieder durch Neuteile ersetzt


----------



## chickenway-user (19. Juni 2015)

cluso schrieb:


> Da gehört aber schon eine gehörige Portion Glück und viel Geduld dazu. Representativ ist das nicht.



Naja, der Rahmen kostet grad knapp 220 plus Versand. On-One-Laufräder, Reifen und die Stahlgabel gibts gebraucht recht günstig. Dann noch ne X5-Kurbel und nen Steuersatz, der Rest aus der Restekiste, da sollte man mit 700 gut hinkommen...

Aber ja, ein wenig Geduld braucht man.


----------



## corra (20. Juni 2015)

ich weiss garnicht was hier alle immer rumjammern man muss sich mal vorstellen das es leute gibt die über ein halbes jahr auf son kaufhaus dude warten ! 

das fatty ist meist binnen 6 tagen bei euch , hat ne super geo , ist super stabil und zu den laufrädern kann ich auch nix schlechtes sagen ich habe 140 kilo und hab die dinger 2 jahre richtig gefoltert und was war ? genau nix ich hab nichtmal die schnellspanner gewechselt 

zum vergleich mein Rolingdyrel- - sapim - hope ist nach nem halben jahr schon sichtbar mitgenommen ( höhen und seiten schläge kleine beulen ) und der war erst 3 mal im park !

ich würde angesichts des preises, lieferbarkeit, design , qualität und vorallem reklamations service sofort wieder kaufen 


leider habe ich ein prestige problem und musste ein argon haben ....................


----------



## hw_doc (20. Juni 2015)

Gerade hat sich wieder ein Fatty bei der eBay Kleinanzeigen eingefunden - VB 700 Euro komplett mit XTR-Schaltwerk und -hebeln und mechnanischen Discs...


----------



## BigJohn (20. Juni 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Gerade hat sich wieder ein Fatty bei der eBay Kleinanzeigen eingefunden - VB 700 Euro komplett mit XTR-Schaltwerk und -hebeln und mechnanischen Discs...


Machs doch bei den Schnäppchen rein, wenns eins ist.


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Juni 2015)

Das ist hier ein bisschen wie ein Stauphänomen. Der Verantwortliche ist längst über alle Berge und interessiert sich ´nen Scheiß, aber hier kämpfen noch alle mit Stillstand, Hupen, Anfahren, Abbremsen, wieder Anfahren.... 

Ist ja nicht so, dass wir die Für und Wider nicht schon zigmal ausgewertet hätten. Und momentan tanzen wir nochmal für einen, der sich längst aus dem Faden verabschiedet hat und vor allem gar nicht wusste, was der Markt so hergibt und warum er beim On One gelandet ist..


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Juni 2015)

Signed!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udu (20. Juni 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Das ist hier ein bisschen wie ein Stauphänomen. Der Verantwortliche ist längst über alle Berge und interessiert sich ´nen Scheiß, aber hier kämpfen noch alle mit Stillstand, Hupen, Anfahren, Abbremsen, wieder Anfahren....
> 
> Ist ja nicht so, dass wir die Für und Wider nicht schon zigmal ausgewertet hätten. Und momentan tanzen wir nochmal für einen, der sich längst aus dem Faden verabschiedet hat und vor allem gar nicht wusste, was der Markt so hergibt und warum er beim On One gelandet ist..



Meinst du damit mich?
Nein, ich bin noch da, halte mich nur raus. Ganz brav, so wie mir geheißen


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Juni 2015)

Ähm... dir wurde lediglich empfohlen, dich bei grundlegender Unsicherheit über das geeignete Modell lieber im allgemeinen Faden beraten zu lassen, dir aber keinesfalls untersagt, dich hier weiter einzubringen. 
Es ist deine Anfrage hier im Thread und diese steuerst du mit weitergehenden Fragen oder einem vorerst abschließenden "Danke, dann seh ich mich mal in Ruhe um und melde mich bei Bedarf wieder".


----------



## Udu (20. Juni 2015)

Ok 
Dann sag ich mal lieb Danke.
Auf jeden Fall hab ich ein Paar für mich wichtige Erkenntnisse gewinnen können, wie dass das Fatty auf jeden Fall ne diskussionswürdige Alternative für mich darstellt. Auch vom Budget her, greift man auf das Pinke Angebot zurück, welches man ja auch mit schwarzen Reifen optionieren kann. Griffe und Sattel hat man ja eh meisst in der Kiste liegen


----------



## Marcy666 (28. Juni 2015)

Servus,

bin auf der Suche nach einem 'günstigem' Fatbike für meine Frau.
Deshalb meine Frage an die 'kleineren' Fatty Fahrer/innen:

Problem ist Ihre 'Größe' von nur 153 cm, würde da ein On One 'Fatty' in 16 noch passen oder bleibt da nur das 'Fun Fatty' ?

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## zoomer (28. Juni 2015)

Ich tu mir gerade schwer was 153 cm genau bedeutet,
aber selbst wenn das normale Fatty in S passt, ggf. würde ihr das Kleine
ja besser gefallen weil es sich handlicher anfühlt und eine Kleinigkeit
leichter ist (?)

Auf der anderen Seite würde ich nie mehr auf das Sicherheitsgefühl und
den Komfort von möglichst grossen Laufrädern verzichten wollen.

Gut zu wissen wäre auch der geplante Einsatzzweck.
Ist das Fatty der Anfang oder fährt sie schon länger MTB bzw. weiss schon
worauf sie Wert legt ?


----------



## Marcy666 (28. Juni 2015)

Geplanter Einsatzzweck sind hauptsächlich Touren mit hohem Trail-Anteil (max. 35 - 40km / 1000Hm),
sowie sehr oft hier den Flowtrail in Stromberg, wir wohnen nur 1km zum Trail-Einstieg 

Diesen fährt sie sehr gerne, jedoch ohne die großen Sprünge (Gap's, Drops etc.)

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen das Fatbike (KTM Fat-Rat) von einem Freund für eine Woche gehabt
und war echt begeistert was es für einen Spaß macht damit über den Trail zu heizen.
Zum Schluss bin ich alles damit gefahren, was ich auch mit meinem 601 fahre, 
vielleicht nicht so schnell aber mit einem dicken Grinsen im Gesicht 

Ich denke ein Fatbike wäre genau das Richtige für Sie weil es Ihr das fahren in ein paar Punkten erleichtert:

- 'schluckt'  Wurzeln/Steine einfach weg (höherer Komfort)
   Ihr Rad hat 120mm / 120mm ist aber einfach nicht sauber auf Ihr geringes Gewicht abzustimmen

- unglaublicher Grip bei Nässe (gibt noch mehr Sicherheit)

- man braucht sich weniger Gedanken um die richtige 'Linienwahl' zu machen 

Das 'Fun Fatty' ist rein von der Größe gesehen Ideal, habe aber nur bedenken das durch die kleineren Laufräder
die o.g. 'Fatbike' Vorteil nicht mehr so gegeben sind.

Wäre schön wenn jemand der das 'Fun Fatty' besitzt oder schon gefahren ist mal berichten kann ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (28. Juni 2015)

Ok, verstehe.
Also schon gehobener MTB Anspruch. Da kann ich nicht so viel helfen 

Es gibt hier irgendwo eine Dame mit dem Kleinen.
Ich würde bei den Ansprüchen eher zum Grossen tendieren und bessere
Reifen aufziehen.


----------



## Marcy666 (28. Juni 2015)

Stimmt, bei 26' gibt es noch Möglichkeiten später evtl. mal Felgen / Reifen auszutauschen,
in 24' wird es da schon eng 

On One gibt zwar für das Fatty in 16' die Empfehlung von 168 cm - 178 cm,
wäre mal Interessant ob es hier auch kleinere Fahrer/innen gibt.

Leider kann ich keine Angaben zum Reach finden 

Dann könnte ich ja mal mit dem Rad meiner Frau vergleichen ...


----------



## Martina H. (28. Juni 2015)

... hier ist die Frau mit dem FunFatty 

Bin 167 cm gross/klein und fühle mich pudelwohl auf dem Kleinen. Die 24Zöller entsprechen vom Umfang her in etwa den 26ern, was für mich den Vorteil hat, dass ich die Fuhre besser beherrsche - die 26er Fatty Reifen sind mir einfach zu gross, da fühle ich mich einfach nicht wohl mit. Ja, ich weiss, grosse Reifen rollen besser über Hindernisse, etc. - ist mir aber sch.. egal  - ich bin halt oldschool und fahre 26Zoll   Grip ist auch bei den kleinen Rädern massig vorhanden und bei 153cm würde ich die Vorteile des kleineren Rahmens auf alle Fälle mitnehmen...

Nachteil ist natürlich die Auswahl der Reifen - glänzt nämlich durch Abwesenheit  Soweit ich weiss, gibt es den Vee (Originalausstattung) und den Specialized Ground Control als Drahtreifen - ich erhebe aber keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit -sollte jemand noch andere kennen: immer her damit 

In meinem Fotoalbum habe ich ein Bild mit Daten vom Fatty - solltest Du/Ihr noch Fragen haben: gerne


----------



## Marcy666 (28. Juni 2015)

Hallo Martina,

Danke für die Info.
Ich habe mir mal deine Fotos vom FunFatty angeschaut 

Da meine Frau ja 15cm kleiner ist, wäre der 'kleine' Rahmen schon eine gute Sache.

Hier noch ein paar Fragen:

Welche Länge hat deine Sattelstütze (125mm) ?
Hast Du das Rad mal gewogen ?
Wie ist die Überstandshöhe ?
Passt Dir die Übersetzung ?
Was ist dein 'Einsatzgebiet' mit dem FunFatty?

LG
Marcel


----------



## dorfmann (28. Juni 2015)

wurde zwar schon öfter gepostet, aber da es gerade so schön hier rein passt... 
das Fun-Fatty im Einsatz:


----------



## Martina H. (28. Juni 2015)

@Marcy666

Welche Länge hat deine Sattelstütze (125mm) ?

Ist ene Kind Shock mit 150 mm Verstellbereich, also 435er Gesamtlänge ( meine Schrittlänge ist ca 79cm)

Hast Du das Rad mal gewogen ? So wie es dasteht rd 15,5 kg - aber ich bin dran 

Wie ist die Überstandshöhe ?

Habe 3 Überstandshöhen gemessen, guckst Du hier (mein Album - Bikes Daten)





Passt Dir die Übersetzung ?

Ich habe die Kassette um ein 42er Mirfe Kettenblatt erweitert und fahre jetzt also 30 / 11-42 und bin damit (und dem relativ hohen Gewicht) bisher alle meine Referenzberge raufgekommen - bin allerdings kein Konditions- und Kraftwunder  . An die vorhandene Kurbel passt kein 28er - aber da gäbe es ja Alternativen...

Was ist dein 'Einsatzgebiet' mit dem FunFatty

Ist mein Schlechtwetter/Winterrad (obwohl es natürlich bei gutem Wetter genauso viel, wenn nicht noch mehr Spass macht) und ich fahre damit alles, was ich mit meinen anderen Rädern auch fahre - also Touren mit Trailanteil, gerne mit Wurzeln oder Steinen, leicht! verblockt. Ich bin es diesen Dauerherbst durch gefahren und ich habe mir damit teilweise mehr zugetraut als mit den anderen Bikes (Grip sei Dank  )

Das Baby Fatty war für mich eine Überraschung - ist einfach für mich bestellt worden, ohne, dass ich was davon wusste. Ich habe immer am PC gesessen und mich darüber gefreut, mir es aber nicht bestellt. Es war ein Experiment - erstmal gucken, ob es Spass macht und mir taugt. Ergebniss: YES!!! - und deshalb wird jetzt auch umgerüstet und darin investiert. Das Bike funktioniert mit der Ausstattung die dran ist gut genug um erst mal zu sehen ob es gut für Euch ist - und momentan ist der Preis ja auch recht attraktiv 

Was Ihr bedenken müsst, ist, das man die "grossen" Räder auch treten können muss - da sind die 24Zöller von Vorteil - gerade bei den kleinen Leuten (der Radumfang ist einfach nicht zu unterschätzen). Leider ist Stromberg recht weit von uns -ansonsten wurde ich Euch eine Probefahrt einladen...


----------



## Wbs_70 (28. Juni 2015)

gestern mit dem Fatty zur Mad East Enduro:


----------



## cluso (28. Juni 2015)

Da fliegt er dahin..


----------



## ColdBlood (29. Juni 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @Marcy666
> 
> 
> 
> Was Ihr bedenken müsst, ist, das man die "grossen" Räder auch treten können muss - da sind die 24Zöller von Vorteil - gerade bei den kleinen Leuten (der Radumfang ist einfach nicht zu unterschätzen)



Dazu muss man aber sagen das es gerade für die 26er Laufrad Fraktion erheblich leichtere Felgen und reifen gibt als für das 24er  daran sollte man denken! Könnte also sogar mit 26er Reifen leichter sein als mit den 24er Draht ...


----------



## BigJohn (29. Juni 2015)

Die Speci Felgen gibts in 24", die sind schon am leichten Ende. Was die Reifen betrifft, hast du aber bislang noch recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcy666 (29. Juni 2015)

Kann jemand bitte mal die Überstandhöhe vom Fatty in 16' messen,
am besten einmal am Gusset zum Sattelrohr und einmal in der Mitte vom Oberrohr.


----------



## BigJohn (29. Juni 2015)

Die Überstandshöhe ist bei allen Fattys mit 740mm angegeben


----------



## Marcy666 (29. Juni 2015)

Habe ich gesehen, aber wo gemessen ? 
Der eine Hersteller misst an der tiefsten Stelle, der nächste in der Mitte ...


----------



## scylla (29. Juni 2015)

@Marcy666
ich habe am "normalen" Fatty Größe 16'' ca. 405mm Reach gemessen (mit Hausmitteln, also kein Anspruch auf Genauigkeit)

Bei der Körpergröße deiner Freundin würde ich definitiv zum Fun Fatty raten. Ich denke das normale Fatty ist auch in der kleinsten Größe eine Nummer zu groß.
Beim 16'' Fatty könnte es selbst in der Ebene mit dem Überstand knapp werden. Die großen Laufräder sind auch nicht zu unterschätzen.
Ich bin ein gutes Stück größer (170cm) und wahrscheinlich auch schwerer als deine Freundin, und finde den nötigen Kraftaufwand um die Riesenräder in die richtige Richtung zu zwingen teils schon ... sagen wir mal gewöhnungsbedürftig. Vor allem wenn man nicht überall stumpf geradeaus drüberbügeln will, sondern mit dem Gelände spielen mag. Im steilen Gelände kann es auch durchaus mal lustig werden, nach hinten abzusteigen, wenn das Hinterrad so riesig ist (29er Reifenumfang halt), das ergibt selbst bei meiner Körpergröße die ein oder andere seltsame Situation.
Als Nachteil am Fun Fatty sehe ich halt wie Martina_H. schon angesprochen hat, die Reifenauswahl in 24''. Außerdem kann man nicht einfach eine Federgabel nachrüsten, falls man von der Starrgabel die Schnauze voll hat.


----------



## Riffer (29. Juni 2015)

Mir fällt da noch ein, dass der @MTsports für seine Kinder (glaube ich zumindest) auch kleinere Fatbikes im Einsatz hat. Ihn fragen ist sicher ein Tip!


----------



## BigJohn (29. Juni 2015)

Das sind Specis


----------



## Martina H. (29. Juni 2015)

@Riffer 

... da gibts keine Antwort


----------



## zoomer (29. Juni 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich denke das normale Fatty ist auch in der kleinsten Größe eine Nummer zu groß.



Wobei ich denke dass Du schon ein anderes Einsatzspektrum zu haben scheinst.
Ich würde das bei Dir frech als eine Mischung aus Stolperbiken, Bikebergsteigen und Fahrradtrial bezeichnen 
Und Du neigst dazu Rahmen immer mindestens eine Nummer enger zu wählen.

Das wovon @Marcy666 geschrieben hat hört sich für mich mehr nach Mööp, Braaaap und Flow an.


Überstandshöhe war ein guter Einwand.
Die ist bei meinem L für mich zwar ausserordentlich angenehm niedrig, allerdings ändert sich daran wegen der
Rahmenform, bei den kleinen Grössen, auch nicht mehr viel zum Guten.
Aber falls das bisher kein Thema war, vielleicht nicht ganz so entscheidend.


----------



## scylla (29. Juni 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Das wovon @Marcy666 geschrieben hat hört sich für mich mehr nach Mööp, Braaaap und Flow an.



Sicher absteigen sollte man aber auch bei Mööp und Braaap noch können.
Und Richtungswechsel sind bei Braaap-Geschwindigkeit auch deutlich kraftintensiver als bei Stolper-Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (29. Juni 2015)

ColdBlood schrieb:


> Dazu muss man aber sagen das es gerade für die 26er Laufrad Fraktion erheblich leichtere Felgen und reifen gibt als für das 24er  daran sollte man denken! Könnte also sogar mit 26er Reifen leichter sein als mit den 24er Draht



Es geht nicht nur um das Gewicht (sicher sind die 26Zöller auf Grund der grösseren Auswahl im Vorteil) - den grösseren Umfang muss man erst mal ins Rollen bringen



BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Speci Felgen gibts in 24", die sind schon am leichten Ende. Was die Reifen betrifft, hast du aber bislang noch recht.



Jep, die muss man nur kriegen 



scylla schrieb:


> Bei der Körpergröße deiner Freundin würde ich definitiv zum Fun Fatty raten. Ich denke das normale Fatty ist auch in der kleinsten Größe eine Nummer zu groß.



... eben - bei 153 cm würde ich niemals das 16 Zöller empfehlen



scylla schrieb:


> . Im steilen Gelände kann es auch durchaus mal lustig werden, nach hinten abzusteigen, wenn das Hinterrad so riesig ist (29er Reifenumfang halt), das ergibt selbst bei meiner Körpergröße die ein oder andere seltsame Situation



Du ( mit Deiner Fahrtechnik/ Deinem Können) findest es vielleicht lustig - für Andere wird es dann ganz schnell grenzwertig, wenn nicht gar gefährlich...



scylla schrieb:


> , und finde den nötigen Kraftaufwand um die Riesenräder in die richtige Richtung zu zwingen teils schon ... sagen wir mal gewöhnungsbedürftig



...siehe oben, den grossen Umfang muss man erstmal beherrschen/bewegen...


----------



## Vighor (29. Juni 2015)

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FRTOMHE/tomac-hesperus-carbon-fat-frameset

Falls man keinen Dude geliefert bekommt ..


----------



## scylla (29. Juni 2015)

... und die Geotabelle kann jeder selber bei Alibaba suchen, oder was?


----------



## criscross (29. Juni 2015)

Vighor schrieb:


> http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FRTOMHE/tomac-hesperus-carbon-fat-frameset
> 
> Falls man keinen Dude geliefert bekommt ..


dann bestellt man sich lieber nen Deng Fu Rahmen, wie @madone, für kleines Geld ....


----------



## BigJohn (29. Juni 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> ... und die Geotabelle kann jeder selber bei Alibaba suchen, oder was?


Die Menge an unterschiedlichen Größen suggeriert aber schon mal, dass zumindest ein paar eigene Wünsche in die Rahmen eingeflossen sind. Vielleicht erleben wir noch ne Überraschung


----------



## zoomer (29. Juni 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Sicher absteigen sollte man aber auch bei Mööp und Braaap noch können.



Ich glaub das muss man nicht* (so oft)
Kann man sich zur Not noch einen Lenkerschützer vom MX drauf machen ...

*Das kommt nur da her dass ich nicht damit klar komme dass sich der Fatbikebiker
getraut hat seinen ICT in L zu nehmen 




scylla schrieb:


> Und Richtungswechsel sind bei Braaap-Geschwindigkeit auch deutlich kraftintensiver als bei Stolper-Geschwindigkeit.



Das Problem kenne ich halt gar nicht.
Das mache ich die ganze Zeit, hektisch um irgendwelche Blättchen oder Nacktschnecken herumzirkeln.
Da machen alle Gesichter als hätte ich Parkinson.
Ab Joggergeschwindigkeit bremst ja auch der Reifen nicht mehr das Lenken.
Selbst mit dem schmalen 750er Lenker am ICT könnte ich mir noch einen Lenkungsdämpfer vorstellen.
Sollte vielleicht mal wieder einen 580er Lenker hervorholen.




Martina H. schrieb:


> Es geht nicht nur um das Gewicht (sicher sind die 26Zöller auf Grund der grösseren Auswahl im Vorteil) - den grösseren Umfang muss man erst mal ins Rollen bringen




Dafür ist dann, wenn man sie mal angestupst hat, genug Energie gespeichert die bei der nächsten
blöden Wurzelkombination wieder abgegeben werden kann damit man nicht stehen bleibt.

Wenn man bremsen muss ist sie natürlich leider weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (29. Juni 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich glaub das muss man nicht* (so oft)
> Kann man sich zur Not noch einen Lenkerschützer vom MX drauf machen ...



jaja, die Großen. Die haben immer leicht reden. In deiner Größenklasse ist der Überstand auch sehr selten ein Thema, sondern eher ob das Sitzrohr oder die Sattelstütze lang genug ist. Bei den Kleinen ist das halt meistens genau andersrum. Da muss man dann gucken, ob man über dem Rad überhaupt stehen kann, oder ob die Sattelstütze wenigstens 10cm im zu langen Sitzrohr versenkbar ist.
Dich würd ich auch gern mal sehen - also schon mal generell überhaupt, aber das ist ein anderes Thema  - wenn du schon aufm Asphaltradweg beim Absteigen an der Ampelkreuzung mit dem Schritt gegens Oberrohr knallst. Und sag jetzt bloß nicht, an der Ampelkreuzung muss man nicht (so oft) absteigen


----------



## zoomer (29. Juni 2015)

Ich versuche immer den Track Stand.
Ausserdem bin ich so faul dass ich mich immer an der Ampel abstütze bevor ich
irgendeinen Fuss runter nehme. Geht ja auch so umständlich mit 5/10 und Flats.
Und bis man die wieder oben hat  .....



Ich bin gar nicht so langbeinig. Ich kenne das schon.
Die Oberrohrlänge die ich gerne hätte ist mit der übertriebener Sattelrohrlänge und
der Schrittfreiheit meist wenig sinnvoll bis problematisch.
Zum Glück wird es mit den modernen Rahmen inzwischen besser.

Ich denke die Körperproportienen sind individuell und nicht direkt grössenabhängig.

Klar, anhalten können ohne Schmerzen ist das Mindeste.
Das geht auch mit allen meinen Rädern. Beim Fatbike ist halt schön dass es mit den
heruntergezogenen Oberrohren auch noch geht wenn unter einem Rad gerade
noch ein Baumstamm steckt.

Wenn sie lange Beine hat ist möglicherweise gar kein Problem für sie.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (29. Juni 2015)

Vighor schrieb:


> http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FRTOMHE/tomac-hesperus-carbon-fat-frameset
> 
> Falls man keinen Dude geliefert bekommt ..


Alternative zum Dude??


----------



## Marcy666 (29. Juni 2015)

Ihr habt mich ja überzeugt, ich werde meiner Frau das 'FunFatty' kaufen 

Habe da ja auch noch ein paar Teile in der 'Restekiste' (Schaltwerk, Trigger, Kassette mit 41er General Lee, gescheite Bremsen),
noch eine Lev oder Reverb besorgen und dann wird Sie hoffentlich FUN mit dem FATTY haben.


----------



## Martina H. (30. Juni 2015)

Na, geht doch 

Sie wird bestimmt Spass haben mit dem Kleinen


----------



## oli_muenchen (30. Juni 2015)

Vighor schrieb:


> http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FRTOMHE/tomac-hesperus-carbon-fat-frameset
> 
> Falls man keinen Dude geliefert bekommt ..



Das ist ja richtig megalangweilig geworden. Wusste gar nicht, dass On One die Rechte an TOMAC gekauft hat.


----------



## oli_muenchen (30. Juni 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (30. Juni 2015)

Also mir gefällt die Farbcomboo nach wie vor. Aber diesen Namen in Anbetracht all seiner Geschichte einfach auf einen Carbon-Rahmen zu pappen, ist fast schon dreist. Man möchte sagen der gute John würde sich im Grabe umdrehen, aber er weilt zum Glück noch unter uns.


----------



## Dutshlander (30. Juni 2015)

wer weiß ob er nicht selber seine Fingerchen mit im spiel hat.

Zitat aus dem WWW _"im Januar 1998 gründete Tomac gemeinsam mit Doug Bradbury, der ihn als Gründer von Manitou-Federgabeln bereits seit den 1980er Jahren unterstützt hatte, die Marke „Tomac Bicycles“. Tomac agierte erst als Testfahrer und Teammanager *und ist bis heute in Produktentwicklung und Vermarktung eingebunden.*"_


----------



## oli_muenchen (30. Juni 2015)

Mir gefällt es ja auch irgendwie, aber ich verstehe nicht, warum sie nix eigenes entwickelt haben. Vor zwei Jahren kursierten noch interessantere Carbonfattyprototypenspybilder im Netz.  

http://www.bikerumor.com/2013/01/31/on-one-carbon-fatbike-collaboration-with-sarto-bikes/

Der Preis für den Rahmen ist dafür deutlich zu hoch. Und das mit TOMAC finde ich bescheuert. Richtig bescheuert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Struggle (30. Juni 2015)

Der Meinung bin ich auch,deutlich zu teuer! Ob da Tomac draufsteht oder nicht ist mir völlig wurscht....


----------



## ColdBlood (30. Juni 2015)

Das rot und das blau am Rahmen sieht sowieso ^$*#^÷* aus  da nehm ich doch lieber nen Salsa Beargrease Carbon oder eben was aus Chinaland echt ....


----------



## BigJohn (30. Juni 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> wer weiß ob er nicht selber seine Fingerchen mit im spiel hat.
> 
> Zitat aus dem WWW _"im Januar 1998 gründete Tomac gemeinsam mit Doug Bradbury, der ihn als Gründer von Manitou-Federgabeln bereits seit den 1980er Jahren unterstützt hatte, die Marke „Tomac Bicycles“. Tomac agierte erst als Testfahrer und Teammanager *und ist bis heute in Produktentwicklung und Vermarktung eingebunden.*"_


Letzte aktualisierung 2011  Zumal es von Tomac Jahrelang gar keine Räder gab. Was in den späten 2000ern noch kam, hatte dann auch nichts mehr mit den martialischen Frästeilen der alten Tage zu tun.


----------



## cluso (4. Juli 2015)

Meine Interpretation vom On-One Fatty





Flaschenhalter will ich evtl. noch gegen was schwarzes tauschen. Der gefällt mir noch nicht so ganz


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Juli 2015)

Musste dafür das Mukluk gehen?

Gefällt mir gut!


----------



## cluso (4. Juli 2015)

Ja das Mukluk ist schon eine Weile weg.
Hat Geo und Größenmässig einfach nicht gepasst.


----------



## Bumble (4. Juli 2015)

cluso schrieb:


> Meine Interpretation vom On-One Fatty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr geile und edle Farbkombi


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Juli 2015)

*Dringend!!*
Kurze Frage in die Runde.  Bei 1,72m  eher ein Rahmen Gr. S oder Gr. M ??
Ich bin M bei 1,80m gefahren, aber mit langem Vorbau.


Danke


----------



## dorfmann (5. Juli 2015)

Fahre S mit 1,72m - passt super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Juli 2015)

Danke!  Bestellt!


----------



## Dutshlander (5. Juli 2015)

Alles Zwerge hier


----------



## Wbs_70 (7. Juli 2015)

ich fahre S und bin 1,65m

aktuell vom WE


----------



## oli_muenchen (7. Juli 2015)

cluso schrieb:


> Meine Interpretation vom On-One Fatty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sauschick! Was für eine Gabel hast Du denn da verbaut?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Juli 2015)

Sieht nach einer Speci Fatboy aus?!


----------



## cluso (7. Juli 2015)

Ja richtig Fatboy Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (11. Juli 2015)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Mir gefällt es ja auch irgendwie, aber ich verstehe nicht, warum sie nix eigenes entwickelt haben. Vor zwei Jahren kursierten noch interessantere Carbonfattyprototypenspybilder im Netz.
> 
> http://www.bikerumor.com/2013/01/31/on-one-carbon-fatbike-collaboration-with-sarto-bikes/
> 
> Der Preis für den Rahmen ist dafür deutlich zu hoch. Und das mit TOMAC finde ich bescheuert. Richtig bescheuert.





ColdBlood schrieb:


> Das rot und das blau am Rahmen sieht sowieso ^$*#^÷* aus  da nehm ich doch lieber nen Salsa Beargrease Carbon oder eben was aus Chinaland echt ....



Also ich find auch das P/L-Verhältnis vom Komplettbike schwierig*:
Klar, alles - inkl. LRS - sehr edel, aber das kann eigentlich erstmal nur als Machbarkeitsstudie gelten und nachher die schwächeren Motorisierungen mit Velours auf den Sitzen nachgeschoben werden. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass dann auch andere Farben kommen.

*(im Vergleich zum S-Works aber trotzdem noch harmlos)


----------



## bamtobam1979 (12. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

Irgendjemand eine Ahnung wo man vom on one Fatty die Decals herbekommen kann?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## ColdBlood (13. Juli 2015)

habe das gleiche problem. Am besten aus Abfotografieren und eine Vektor bzw PDF daraus machen und zum lokalen Folien Menschen gehen


----------



## titzy (14. Juli 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Nennt sich Chaoyang Big Daddy (jetzt wohl Copertura?), kommt in 4,9" auf minimal weniger Breite als Bud/Lou und nahezu identische Höhe.
> Im ersten Gang reibt die Kette bei 170mm leicht am Reifen, aber für den sonstigen Komfort nehme ich das gern in Kauf.
> Man kann ihn getrost als tubeless ready einstufen.


Ich zieh das mal jetzt hier her!
@FlowinFlo du fährst ja den 4,9"er bei dir auch im Fatty, mir stellt sich da nämlich auch noch die Frage, wie viel Platz hast du damit noch zum Yoke und bei welcher Felgenbreite? Ich überlege mir den auch mal zu organisieren für das "Winterrad" mit den 70mm On-Ones. Wenn der ganz viel Laune macht auch fürs Racefatty auf der 65mm Marge Lite, damit ich damit auch mal etwas schneller in der Ebene voran komme.
Bin ja auf 36er KB vorn limitiert, also muss der Umfang hinten wachsen damit die Trittfrequenz nicht steigen muss! Aber gerade bei der 65er ML hab ich die Befürchtung der könnte zu hoch werden (oder zu dick im Durchmesser und damit am Yoke schleifen). Wieviel mm hast du denn bei dir noch Luft?


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Juli 2015)

@titzy Ich fahre den BD auf 80mm Mulefüt. Die bei weitem engste Stelle ist in der Tat am Yoke. Nach der Tubeless-Montage waren es dort 5mm, inzwischen ist der Spalt auf 3mm geschrumpft. Für trockene Verhältnisse kein Problem, aber fürs Winterrad vielleicht nicht ideal.
Dafür habe ich dann den GC.


----------



## ColdBlood (16. Juli 2015)

Das Fatty kommt jetzt mit X1 und Carbongabel, Reverb, Sram Guide RSC ab Werk 

Preis finde ich mit de  Felgen jetzt nicht so der Bringer aber eine gute Basis mit der Option einen gescheiten LRS einzubauen 

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CBOOFAT...272740445&mc_cid=1b83872344&mc_eid=b2eea959a1


----------



## zoomer (16. Juli 2015)

Für das Geld würde ich einfach kein On One kaufen.

Ich würde die 300 € noch drauflegen und mir das dicke Dude kaufen.
(Wenn mir die Farbe gefallen würde)
Dann muss man sich zwar noch die Dropper Post besorgen, dafür hat man gleich
gute Räder und Reifen.


----------



## ColdBlood (16. Juli 2015)

eben drum. wäre da auxh etwas zwei gespalten aber wollte das bike der Gemeinde nicht vorenthalten  hätte am liebsten auch ein Dude aber das gab's noch nicht als ich mit mein Fatty geholt habe. wer weiß wie die Dudes nächstes Jahr aussehen. bis dahin warte ich noch


----------



## zoomer (16. Juli 2015)

Spätestens in ca. 6 Wochen wissen wir mehr.


----------



## Marcy666 (17. Juli 2015)

so, habe gerade das On One Fun Fatty für meine Frau bestellt ...

mal gespannt wie es ankommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (17. Juli 2015)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> so, habe gerade das On One Fun Fatty für meine Frau bestellt ...
> 
> mal gespannt wie es ankommt



Spätestens übernächste Woche wissen wir mehr


----------



## Marcy666 (17. Juli 2015)

... ich werde berichten


----------



## Martina H. (17. Juli 2015)

... na denn

 - wenn sie überhaupt ein Fatbike haben wollte, wird sie das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht bekommen


----------



## whiskas54 (19. Juli 2015)

Wie fahren sich eure Fattys eigentlich bergauf? Habe das Fatty komplett in der Standardausführung, etwa 0.75 bar bei etwas über 90 Kilo. Es ist wirklich eine Qual bergauf zu fahren. Kommt natürlich auch davon, dass ich nicht gerade trainiert bin. Auf der geraden finde ich, dass es sich erstaunlich gut fährt, auch auf längeren Touren. Ich komme mit anderen Fahrrädern in der selben Gewichtsklasse, verglichen mit dem Fatty, ohne größere Anstrengung den selben Berg hoch. Gibts da irgendeine Abhilfe? Leichtere Laufräder?
Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit dem Standardfatty?

Viele Grüße


----------



## hw_doc (19. Juli 2015)

whiskas54 schrieb:


> Wie fahren sich eure Fattys eigentlich bergauf? Habe das Fatty komplett in der Standardausführung, etwa 0.75 bar bei etwas über 90 Kilo. Es ist wirklich eine Qual bergauf zu fahren. Kommt natürlich auch davon, dass ich nicht gerade trainiert bin. Auf der geraden finde ich, dass es sich erstaunlich gut fährt, auch auf längeren Touren. Ich komme mit anderen Fahrrädern in der selben Gewichtsklasse, verglichen mit dem Fatty, ohne größere Anstrengung den selben Berg hoch. Gibts da irgendeine Abhilfe? Leichtere Laufräder?
> Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit dem Standardfatty?
> 
> Viele Grüße



IMO hast Du's schon erkannt: "Leichtere Laufräder".
Würde bei den Reifen anfangen, vielleicht mal in RIchtung Panaracer schielen, so lange bei Schwalbe offiziell nix zu holen ist.


----------



## Bumble (19. Juli 2015)

whiskas54 schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich eine Qual bergauf zu fahren. Kommt natürlich auch davon, dass ich nicht gerade trainiert bin.
> 
> Gibts da irgendeine Abhilfe? Leichtere Laufräder?



Bissl Luft aus den Reifen lassen und trainieren, kost nix und is auf lange Sicht das beste Tuning das du dir antun kannst


----------



## ColdBlood (19. Juli 2015)

Also ich fahre aktuell das Fatty mit Bluto 4.8 Lou vorn und 4.0er HüDü hinten und jaa ... es strengt an..fetzt aber auch aktuell sehr durchs Elbeflussbett und die Uferböschungen hoch zu machen und lang zu kommen wo andere durchdrehen *sprichwörtlich* ... aber ich habe auch den Plan auf die Schwalbe zu warten bzw Panaracer für den Sommer zu montieren und das Tubeless  

Fatty ist halt schon etwas anderes uns lässt sich nicht vergleichen mit einem normalen Rad. Deswegen bleibt die Gemeinde auch mehr oder weniger klein


----------



## zoomer (19. Juli 2015)

Wundert mich etwas.

Die "Bremsen" von Floater und schweren Schläuche müssen natürlich runter.
Mein Fatty wiegt, noch mit Originallaufrädern, deutlich unter 14 kg.

Abgesehen davon dass ich vorne nur mind. 30T drauf machen kann und
1-fach fahre, merke ich da bergauf keine Nachteile.
Eher Vorteile an steilen, losen Abschnitten wo ich mit dem Fatty noch ohne
Schlupf hochfahren kann, weil das sonst richtig Kraft kosten würde.


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Juli 2015)

Das Dude geht nicht langsamer bergauf als mein 29er Trailbike. Heute wurde u.a. spontan ein längerer Wiegetrittsprint gefahren, funzt alles ärzte Sahne, die relativ leichten Laufräder und leicht rollenden Reifen inkludiert. Druck vorn 0,5 und hinten 0,6 bar bei 88 Kilo naggich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (20. Juli 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Nun hatte nach einer Weile fahren, auf ein mal, immer wieder kurz auftretend "Schaltsalat" !
> 
> D.h. plötzlich fängt es an zu rattern als ob das Schaltwerk genau zwischen zwei Ritzeln justiert
> wäre. Dachte ich wäre vielleicht irgendwo dagegen gedotzt, sah aber alles gut aus, nix verbogen.
> ...



WTF !



Nach dem Waschen Rad auf dem Kopf zum Kette schmieren und was sehe ich da,
das Schaltwerk hat, von oben schlecht zu sehen, eine Öse im Schaltzugumlenkgraben.
Mein Schaltzug ging natürlich oben drüber.
So konnte der Schaltzug vor dem Zuganschlag nach links und rechts ausweichen, was
er wohl auch gemacht hat.


Korrigiert und frisch eingestellt, die X9 geht wieder exakt wie ein Strichmännchen.
Und knackig aber leichtgängig noch dazu.


----------



## ColdBlood (20. Juli 2015)

Ging mir auch einmal so ... sollten alle mal ihren Rotz nach ISO bauen  dann wäre alles einfacher ^^


----------



## ColdBlood (21. Juli 2015)

Dringende Frage: Hat einer von euch Fatty Fahrer noch einen Tapered Gabelkonus für den Smoothie Mixer Steuersatz!?

Würde mich freuen wenn sich jmd findet oder ihr mir einen Tipp geben könnte welcher andere Konus den ich nicht aus UK bestellen muss passt!


----------



## scylla (22. Juli 2015)

whiskas54 schrieb:


> Wie fahren sich eure Fattys eigentlich bergauf? Habe das Fatty komplett in der Standardausführung, etwa 0.75 bar bei etwas über 90 Kilo. Es ist wirklich eine Qual bergauf zu fahren. Kommt natürlich auch davon, dass ich nicht gerade trainiert bin. Auf der geraden finde ich, dass es sich erstaunlich gut fährt, auch auf längeren Touren. Ich komme mit anderen Fahrrädern in der selben Gewichtsklasse, verglichen mit dem Fatty, ohne größere Anstrengung den selben Berg hoch. Gibts da irgendeine Abhilfe? Leichtere Laufräder?
> Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit dem Standardfatty?
> 
> Viele Grüße



Seltsam, wenn's in der Ebene gut geht und am Berg nicht mehr rollt, dann kann das ja kaum am Rollwiderstand liegen (der ist am Fatbike eh nicht so schlimm wie man denkt). 
Hast du schon mal deine Sitzposition kontrolliert? Wenn der Sattel z.B. zu weit nach hinten geschoben ist, so dass man von hinten tritt und keine gute Kraftübertragung hat, kann sich das besonders bergauf auch sehr schwerfällig anfühlen.


----------



## criscross (23. Juli 2015)

ColdBlood schrieb:


> Dringende Frage: Hat einer von euch Fatty Fahrer noch einen Tapered Gabelkonus für den Smoothie Mixer Steuersatz!?
> 
> Würde mich freuen wenn sich jmd findet oder ihr mir einen Tipp geben könnte welcher andere Konus den ich nicht aus UK bestellen muss passt!


hab noch son Org. Adapter zu hause liegen, hatte mal 2 bestellt und jetzt einen über, da ich zum Salsa gewechselt hab, neues Schaltauge hab ich auch noch....


----------



## cluso (26. Juli 2015)

Passen Koni anderer Hersteller auch?

Falls ja hätte ich dir noch ein Hope anzubieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ColdBlood (26. Juli 2015)

Danke! Crisscross hat mir schon ausgeholfen


----------



## Marcy666 (31. Juli 2015)

Heute Mittag gab es Post aus England


----------



## Marcy666 (31. Juli 2015)

soweit erstmal alles zusammen gebaut; noch eine Variostütze aus der Restekiste, Pedale und Tacho dran ...

... und mal eine kleine Testfahrt gemacht :


















Erster Eindruck meiner Frau:

Die Größe passt optimal, macht richtig 'Fun'


----------



## Martina H. (31. Juli 2015)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> Erster Eindruck meiner Frau:
> 
> Die Größe passt optimal, macht richtig 'Fun'



 - hab ich doch jesagt


----------



## wartool (31. Juli 2015)

ich habe noch ein fatty Schaltauge gefunden. . bei Bedarf PN 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marcy666 (1. August 2015)

So, heute eine schöne Tour mit meiner Frau und ihrem FunFatty gedreht.

Das Bike macht ihr richtig Spaß  

- Die Bremsen hatte ich heute morgen noch gegen eine Elixir 7 getauscht und gleich rund 200gr. eingespart.

- Lenker werde ich noch ändern/kürzen - 760mm sind zu breit für Sie.

Nur die Übersetzung muss noch geändert werden, ist für Sie doch zu heftig.

Gibt es eine XD Freilauf für die Fatty Nabe ???

Habe zwar schon mal auf der OnOne Homepage geschaut bin aber nicht wirklich schlauer geworden.
1 x 11 SRAM GX  (42/10) mit GripShift wäre perfekt.
Ansonsten bin ich am überlegen auf XT 11 Fach (42/11) umzurüsten.


----------



## zoomer (1. August 2015)

So weit ich gesehen habe gibt es für die überarbeiteten Fatty (V2) Räder einen X11 Freilauf.
Du solltest aber mal On One anmailen ob im Baby Fatty diese neueren Naben überhaupt
verbaut wurden/werden, oder ob der X11 villeicht trotzdem passt.


----------



## hw_doc (1. August 2015)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> So, heute eine schöne Tour mit meiner Frau und ihrem FunFatty gedreht.
> 
> Das Bike macht ihr richtig Spaß
> 
> ...



Sowas in der Art wär wohl deutlich preiswerter...


----------



## Martina H. (2. August 2015)

@Marcy666

Ich fahre am Fatty 30/11-42 (Shimano 770 mit Mirfe Ritzel) und SRAM X9 Schaltung - mir taugt es und ich bin beileibe kein Konditions- oder Kraftmonster.

Warum 1x11? Der Vorteil ist bei SRAM nur das 10er Ritzel - ob die *evtl*. höhere Endgeschwindigkeit in der Ebene die Mehrausgabe rechtfertigt? Am Fully habe ich's, würde es (mit dem was ich heute weiss) nicht nochmal machen - einfach zu teuer... Mit der 11er Shimano Gruppe habe ich mich noch nicht weiter beschäftigt.

Für Abrüstung vorne auf 28 müsste dann eine andere Kurbel her - entweder Sram X9 mit Directmount (dann sogar 26 Zähne möglich) oder XX1 Spider... Oder aber (wenn es ums Gewichtsparen geht) Race Face Turbine Cinch  möglich mit 26/28er Directmount. (Natürlich gibt es auch noch andere mögliche Kurbeln)

Das Geld, welches Du sparst wenn Du nicht auf 1x11 umrüstest, würde ich dann in leichtere Laufräder investieren. Die dann tubeless und Du sparst ordentlich Gewicht...


----------



## himbeerquark (2. August 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Sowas in der Art wär wohl deutlich preiswerter...


Das war einer der Gründe, aber auch weil ich das 11er Ritzel nicht brauche, mir reicht 32-13 voll aus um bis 28 km/h locker zu treten oder bergab 40 im Rennmausmodus zu wirbeln. Und nach oben ist mit 22-40 alles möglich, da fällt man eher hinten runter, als dass es nicht mehr bergauf geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcy666 (2. August 2015)

habe nochmal gründlich im Keller gewühlt und noch ein paar Änderungen am Fatty gemacht:

Schaltwerk Upgrade auf X9
Kassetten Update mit Leonardi General Lee auf 40 Zähne - schon wesentlich besser werde aber auf 42 Zähne gehen (haben hier bei uns schon ein paar gemeine Anstiege)
Bremsen gegen Elixir 7 getauscht 200/180 - (pro Bremse ca. -100gr. Gewicht) 
(hinten musste ich aber leider nochmal die originale montieren - die Elixir muss ich entlüften,habe aber keine Bremsflüssigkeit da 
Lenker - Reverse Carbon 
Vorbau - Syncros Fric 
Sattel gegen den Lieblingssattel meiner Frau getauscht 





 



 


 


 

Die Idee mit 11fach Sram habe ich schon wieder verworfen - wird zu teuer.
Wahrscheinlich werde ich auf XT 11fach (11/42) umrüsten ...

Umrüstung Kurbel ist auch zu teuer, zumal es keine Zubehör Kurbel unter 170mm länge für Fatbikes gibt.
Evtl. ein Ovales 30er BLab Kettenblatt mal ausprobieren.


----------



## zoomer (2. August 2015)

An XT 42 hatte ich auch mal gedacht.
Aber mann ist die Kassette schwer, gegenüber den billigen 11-fach SRAMs ....


----------



## Marcy666 (2. August 2015)

ja, knapp 450gr. ist mal 'ne Ansage


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. August 2015)

Dieses Jahr das einzige OnOne Fatty bei SIS 2015 




die letztes Jahr da waren hatten entweder so ein Schmalspurding dabei (@Optimizer ) oder scheinbar auf andere Fats aufgerüstet


----------



## Optimizer (3. August 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr das einzige OnOne Fatty bei SIS 2015
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auch wenn er nicht gefahren ist, hatte tommybgood auch sein onone dabei.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. August 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Auch wenn er nicht gefahren ist, hatte tommybgood auch sein onone dabei.


nicht gefahren zählt nicht 
habs aber auch nicht gesehen


----------



## Optimizer (3. August 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> nicht gefahren zählt nicht
> habs aber auch nicht gesehen


Warst du eigentlich einer der drei Nackten, die *nicht  *den Fatbikerahmen gewonnen haben?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. August 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Warst du eigentlich einer der drei Nackten, die *nicht  *den Fatbikerahmen gewonnen haben?


nein, ich lag zu dem Zeitpunkt angezogen in meinem Schlafsack  
(ich war erst ab ca 0:40 auf der Strecke)


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. August 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> nein, ich lag zu dem Zeitpunkt angezogen in meinem Schlafsack
> (ich war erst ab ca 0:40 auf der Strecke)



Wie kann man um diese Uhrzeit biken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. August 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Wie kann man um diese Uhrzeit biken?



bis Sonnenaufgang hab ich es trotzdem nicht geschafft, um 4:00 Uhr waren die Körner alle


----------



## Optimizer (4. August 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> bis Sonnenaufgang hab ich es trotzdem nicht geschafft, um 4:00 Uhr waren die Körner alle


Hast du eigentlich gewusst, dass unser Fatbiker-Forums-Moderator auch da war (mit seiner Krampe natürlich)?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. August 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich gewusst, dass unser Fatbiker-Forums-Moderator auch da war (mit seiner Krampe natürlich)?


Nö, wusste ich nicht 
Der hätte sich ja mal ein Schild umhängen können


----------



## chickenway-user (5. August 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Wie kann man um diese Uhrzeit biken?



Wie zu jeder anderen Uhrzeit auch. Ne Lampe macht das ganze jedoch angenehmer...

Bei SIS ist eigentlich die letzte Runde immer die schönste. Wenns langsam wieder hell wird im Wald.


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. August 2015)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Wie zu jeder anderen Uhrzeit auch. Ne Lampe macht das ganze jedoch angenehmer...
> 
> Bei SIS ist eigentlich die letzte Runde immer die schönste. Wenns langsam wieder hell wird im Wald.



Hab wohl nen Smiley vergessen


----------



## nordstadt (5. August 2015)

Scheisse das ich diese Wochenende nicht konnte - hab schon ne Träne im Knopfloch gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (7. August 2015)

Ladies and Gents, i'm proudly present:

The craziest litle Fun Fatty the world have ever seen:


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. August 2015)

Schöner Vorderreifen!


----------



## Martina H. (7. August 2015)

- jep...


----------



## Marcy666 (8. August 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Ladies and Gents, i'm proudly present:
> 
> The craziest litle Fun Fatty the world have ever seen:



Heute noch ein paar Änderungen am Fatty meiner Frau gemacht, darf ich vorstellen:

the 2. craziest little Fun Fatty the world have ever seen:


----------



## Martina H. (8. August 2015)

...jieeeha, wir sind zu zweit 

Scheint so, als hättest Du mindestens so viel Spass am Kleinen wie Deine Frau


----------



## Marcy666 (8. August 2015)

jap, ich beim Umbauen  und meine Frau beim fahren


----------



## jeydee (30. August 2015)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


>


Also ich finde das Rad grauenhaft - würde mich dafür hergeben es in der Niederrheiner Mischwaldlandschaft verschwinden zu lassen  und es nicht mehr hergeben


----------



## McSlow (1. September 2015)

Die Schrauberei kann beginnen


----------



## paburk (1. September 2015)

Schwarz? Gibt es den Rahmen jetzt auch in Schwarz?


----------



## McSlow (1. September 2015)

3 Stunden Schraubmarathon, schon ist die Möhre fertig 

Nein, gibts natürlich nicht in Schwarz, Rahmen kam heute vom Lackierer ( Maxx Frameclinic ).
Ist RAL 7021, so ein schwarzgrau in matt.
Da warn mittlerweile so viele Kratzer dran das ich ihn nachdem das Radl eh zerlegt war gleich mal weggegeben hab.
Haben wirklich saubere Arbeit abgeliefert. Ich glaub die Sattelklemme und die Griffe kommen aber wieder weg, da beissen sich die Orangetöne doch ein wenig  (ja, die sollten Orange und nicht Gold sein...)

War so eine kleine Gewichtsreduzieraktion, rein rechnerisch sollte es nun trotz Reverb und Bluto eine niedrige 13 sein, Hängewaage ist grad kaputt 
Hat nun nen selbstgebastelten Carbonsattel ( 110gr, aus nem Selle SLR dingsbumsirgendwas ), @Meister-Dieter 's alte Marge Lite mit Sapim CXRay und Tubeless, komplett Hope Fatsnos, komplettem X9 Antrieb. (gut, der Shifter ist noch der alte X5)....

Der Rahmen wiegt übrigens 2432 gramm, falls das mal jemand wissen wollte ( in 20 Zoll) 

Gruß
Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. September 2015)

Gefällt mir gut!  



McSlow schrieb:


> Ist RAL 7021, so ein schwarzgrau in matt.



Grau ist das neue Schwarz. RAL7000 coming soon..


----------



## Bumble (2. September 2015)

McSlow schrieb:


> Hat nun nen selbstgebastelten Carbonsattel ( 110gr, aus nem Selle SLR dingsbumsirgendwas )



Brutaler Eierhobel  Schaut aber geil aus so flach wie das Teil ist, gibts dazu paar Infos ? Danke schonmal


----------



## McSlow (2. September 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> gibts dazu paar Infos ? Danke schonmal


War ein alter Selle Italia SLR "135gr" ( typische Selle-Angabe, also ca. 150gr)...
Hab da das Leder abgezogen ( war Rot, bei mir im "29er" Fotoalbum sieht man ihn noch an nem On One Scandal...),
dann den hinteren Teil rundrum 7-8mm weggeschliffen ( Atemschutz, Carbonfiber schleifen...!), n paar Kanten mit Epox gegossen und gerundet und abgeschliffen ( wieder atemschutz..!  ) und dann gewrappt mit ner recht festen pseudo-carbonfolie .


----------



## Bumble (2. September 2015)

McSlow schrieb:


> War ein alter Selle Italia SLR "135gr" ( typische Selle-Angabe, also ca. 150gr)...
> Hab da das Leder abgezogen ( war Rot, bei mir im "29er" Fotoalbum sieht man ihn noch an nem On One Scandal...),
> dann den hinteren Teil rundrum 7-8mm weggeschliffen ( Atemschutz, Carbonfiber schleifen...!), n paar Kanten mit Epox gegossen und gerundet und abgeschliffen ( wieder atemschutz..!  ) und dann gewrappt mit ner recht festen pseudo-carbonfolie .


Ach du Scheisse, das klingt aber jetzt echt nach ner  fiesen Eierfeile 

Schaut aber total sexy aus das Teil, ich steh inzwischen total auf schlanke und möglichst flache Sättel, leider hab ich meinen Hintern noch net dazu überreden können die zu mögen


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. September 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ach du Scheisse, das klingt aber jetzt echt nach ner  fiesen Eierfeile


Na, das Vorurteil kennen wir ja schon von meiner 142-Gramm-Feile. Tipp: Rasier dir mal den Sack, dann scheuerts auch weniger.


Ned bös sein, Deutsch geschrieben lesen sollte nicht schlimmer verstanden werden als Deutsch geredet hören...*g*


----------



## oli_muenchen (2. September 2015)

[QUOTE="McSlow, post: 13203869, member:AufkleberATTACH=full]417296[/ATTACH] Anhang anzeigen 417299
3 Stunden Schraubmarathon, schon ist die Möhre fertig 

Nein, gibts natürlich nicht in Schwarz, Rahmen kam heute vom Lackierer ( Maxx Frameclinic ).
Ist RAL 7021, so ein schwarzgrau in matt.
Da warn mittlerweile so viele Kratzer dran das ich ihn nachdem das Radl eh zerlegt war gleich mal weggegeben hab.
Haben wirklich saubere Arbeit abgeliefert. Ich glaub die Sattelklemme und die Griffe kommen aber wieder weg, da beissen sich die Orangetöne doch ein wenig  (ja, die sollten Orange und nicht Gold sein...)

War so eine kleine Gewichtsreduzieraktion, rein rechnerisch sollte es nun trotz Reverb und Bluto eine niedrige 13 sein, Hängewaage ist grad kaputt 
Hat nun nen selbstgebastelten Carbonsattel ( 110gr, aus nem Selle SLR dingsbumsirgendwas ), @Meister-Dieter 's alte Marge Lite mit Sapim CXRay und Tubeless, komplett Hope Fatsnos, komplettem X9 Antrieb. (gut, der Shifter ist noch der alte X5)....

Der Rahmen wiegt übrigens 2432 gramm, falls das mal jemand wissen wollte ( in 20 Zoll) 

Gruß
Björn[/QUOTE]
Schickes Fatty! Woher hast Du denn die Aufkleber?


----------



## nightwolf (3. September 2015)

Gerade kommt der Newsletter von Planet-X / On-One, Fatbikes ab 599 GBP
http://www.on-one.co.uk/c/q/bikes/mountain-bikes/fat-bikes 

Ich hoffe der Link tuts anderswo, bei mir naemlich nicht, Ursache sind beknackte Einstellungen die ich nicht aendern kann


----------



## BigJohn (3. September 2015)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Gerade kommt der Newsletter von Planet-X / On-One, Fatbikes ab 599 GBP
> http://www.on-one.co.uk/c/q/bikes/mountain-bikes/fat-bikes
> 
> Ich hoffe der Link tuts anderswo, bei mir naemlich nicht, Ursache sind beknackte Einstellungen die ich nicht aendern kann


25% aufs Fun Fatty (869,99€) und 20% aufs Fatty mit Stahlgabel (1159,99€)

Die HED-Felgen mit On One Floater am Tomac wirken ein bisschen wie Hohn


----------



## zoomer (3. September 2015)

Das rollende Bundle gibt es auch wieder.

Preislich aber eher uninteressant weil man weder die Stahlgabel noch die Räder haben möchte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. September 2015)

Der V2 Rahmen juckt mich auch. Anders ist aber nur die PM-Aufnahme hinten.


----------



## hw_doc (3. September 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Der V2 Rahmen juckt mich auch. Anders ist aber nur die PM-Aufnahme hinten.



Liest sich irgendwie doch nach mehr:
"We experimented with other fatbikes, prototyped, tested, rode and rode more. Slacker head angle and lower BB mated to a longer fork rake from our Fatty fork gives perfect confidence inspiring handling and control whatever the terrain is doing underneath you."

http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FROOFATV2/on-one-fatty-v2-frame


----------



## Bumble (3. September 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Liest sich irgendwie doch nach mehr:
> "We experimented with other fatbikes, prototyped, tested, rode and rode more. Slacker head angle and lower BB mated to a longer fork rake from our Fatty fork gives perfect confidence inspiring handling and control whatever the terrain is doing underneath you."
> 
> http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FROOFATV2/on-one-fatty-v2-frame


Der Text bezieht sich aufs Ur-Fatty, die Änderung is nur die Bremsaufnahme.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. September 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Liest sich irgendwie doch nach mehr:
> "We experimented with other fatbikes, prototyped, tested, rode and rode more. Slacker head angle and lower BB mated to a longer fork rake from our Fatty fork gives perfect confidence inspiring handling and control whatever the terrain is doing underneath you."
> 
> http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FROOFATV2/on-one-fatty-v2-frame



Dachte das betrifft generell den Fatty-Frame!? Hab´s nicht auf den V2 bezogen. 

EDIT:   Bumble war schneller! Danke


----------



## McSlow (3. September 2015)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Schickes Fatty! Woher hast Du denn die Aufkleber?



Sind keine  Ist von den Maxx Leuten gleich auf den Rahmen geplottet worden, mit Klarlack drüber.

Die Logodaten hab ich, seit dem irgendein Praktikant von On-One mal den Newsletter mit nem terrapixel-großen Footerlogo losgesendet hat 
..Einfach in ein EPS vektorisiert und an die von Maxx Bikes geschickt, kost n paar euro Aufpreis. 
So im nachhinein hätt' ichs vieleicht nicht orange gemacht sondern in ner neutralfarbe ( schwarz, hellgrau oder so). So ist man doch recht gebunden. Hab den ganzen Orangeeloxkram nun gegen schwarz getauscht, sieht schon besser aus. Morgen mal gscheite bilder draussen machen...


----------



## hw_doc (3. September 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Der Text bezieht sich aufs Ur-Fatty, die Änderung is nur die Bremsaufnahme.





taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Dachte das betrifft generell den Fatty-Frame!? Hab´s nicht auf den V2 bezogen.
> 
> EDIT:   Bumble war schneller! Danke



Ah, ok.
Also die Änderung ist ja kaum der Rede wert, "v2" wär für mich ne Anpassung auf längere Gabeln oder sowas...
Statt dessen ein paar Gewinde, die auch schnell Probleme machen können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (9. September 2015)

Endlich bewegt sich auch bei meinem Projekt etwas - Preview:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. September 2015)

Hot Chili - Style.


----------



## hw_doc (11. September 2015)

Zweite Preview:


----------



## BigJohn (11. September 2015)

Fat Chili?


----------



## zoomer (15. September 2015)

On-One Fatty Trail Has Arrived


----------



## Rommos (15. September 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> On-One Fatty Trail Has Arrived


Parkwood mit breiterem Hinterbau


----------



## zoomer (15. September 2015)

Irgendwie seltsam.

Oberrohrlänge hört sich vernünftig an,
liegt aber nur am 72° (!) Sitzwinkel. Reach nur 420 bzw. 440 beim M/L

Kettenstrebenlänge 450 (!), also noch länger aber nur 4" ?


----------



## titzy (15. September 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> On-One Fatty Trail Has Arrived


Spannender fände ich mal ein paar mehr Infos zu dem neuen "El Guapo" Wheelset. Immerhin hats ja schon mal Löcher drin ...


----------



## BigJohn (15. September 2015)

Ist ja doch ganz ordentlich geworden. Sieht für mich ok aus und der Preis war auf den ersten Blick auch ok, aber 1699 Pfund sind ja über 2400€ 


titzy schrieb:


> Spannender fände ich mal ein paar mehr Infos zu dem neuen "El Guapo" Wheelset. Immerhin hats ja schon mal Löcher drin ...


Das dürfte die selbe Felge sein, die ungefähr überall drauf ist. Unter anderem auch ursprünglich auf meinem Tusker.


----------



## zoomer (15. September 2015)

titzy schrieb:


> Spannender fände ich mal ein paar mehr Infos zu dem neuen "El Guapo" Wheelset. Immerhin hats ja schon mal Löcher drin ...



Ja ich auch ...





BigJohn schrieb:


> und der Preis war auf den ersten Blick auch ok, aber 1699 Pfund sind ja über 2400€




So ging es mir auch 

(Im Vergleich mit Canyon   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (16. September 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> On-One Fatty Trail Has Arrived



wo seht ihr denn da die Geotabelle? Bei mir kommt nur eine Rahmenskizze mit paar Balken und "A, B, C..." dran, aber ich seh keine Maße oder Größentabelle. Spinnt mein Browser oder muss ich wo anders gucken?


----------



## BigJohn (16. September 2015)

Mobil geht es bei mir auch nicht, aber am Rechner kein Problem.


----------



## zoomer (16. September 2015)

Man muss es erst kaufen 
(Wie bei Canyon)

Dann kommt die Geotabelle und genaue Ausstattung ....


Edit :

Man muss es nicht wirklich kaufen, in den Warenkorb legen genügt 
Dort tauchen die Tabelle etc. dann auf ...


----------



## accutrax (16. September 2015)

bei mir gehts auch nicht ..weder mobil noch auf dem rechner..
aber im mtbr fred wurde das gepostet, aus einer mail von on one..







gruss accu


----------



## scylla (16. September 2015)

aiaiai, 120mm HT-Length in Größe S und das soll dann angeblich für eine 120er Bluto optimiert sein? Bei gleichzeitig abgesenktem Tretlager im Vergleich zum alten Fatty? Nicht ernsthaft, oder? Der Stack taugt doch nur noch für 2m Kerle, nimmer für Leute die Rahmengröße S fahren.
435mm Kettenstrebe... krass, dass das überhaupt funktioniert, würd mich nicht wundern, wenn das dann bei 4,0'' Reifen tatsächlich schon am Limit ist und nix auch nur ein bisschen dickeres rein geht.
Hmmm, das alte Fatty gefällt mir besser. Auch optisch. Das Trail Dingsbums schaut irgendwie so beliebig aus


----------



## BigJohn (16. September 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> aiaiai, 120mm HT-Length in Größe S und das soll dann angeblich für eine 120er Bluto optimiert sein? Bei gleichzeitig abgesenktem Tretlager im Vergleich zum alten Fatty? Nicht ernsthaft, oder? Der Stack taugt doch nur noch für 2m Kerle, nimmer für Leute die Rahmengröße S fahren.
> 435mm Kettenstrebe... krass, dass das überhaupt funktioniert, würd mich nicht wundern, wenn das dann bei 4,0'' Reifen tatsächlich schon am Limit ist und nix auch nur ein bisschen dickeres rein geht.
> Hmmm, das alte Fatty gefällt mir besser. Auch optisch. Das Trail Dingsbums schaut irgendwie so beliebig aus


Auf der HP stand 450mm Kettenstreben


----------



## skaster (16. September 2015)

@accutrax deine Tabelle ist für das Parkwood.
Also wenn ich das Fatty Trail mit X5 wähle, bekomm ich folgende Tabelle:





Für das X01 genauso


----------



## accutrax (16. September 2015)

ja, so war der stand noch im april,
dann haben sie die geo wohl noch geändert..
die info kommt hier aus dem mtbr fred, post 5 und 6..

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/one-fatty-trail-962437-2.html

"I emailed On One about the frame and they replied that it shares geometry with the Park wood. No other details"

jedenfalls danke für die aktuelle liste...
(welche bei mir immer noch nicht erscheint,warum auch immer)

gruss accu


----------



## accutrax (16. September 2015)

habe gerade den mtbr fred nochmal ganz gelesen...
da hat wohl einiges nicht gepasst...

im juli dann ...
"I can confirm that this frameset has actually been recalled. We were in the process of contacting customers to recover the frame."

gruss accu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (16. September 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> 435mm Kettenstrebe... krass, dass das überhaupt funktioniert, würd mich nicht wundern, wenn das dann bei 4,0'' Reifen tatsächlich schon am Limit ist und nix auch nur ein bisschen dickeres rein geht.



Ich hatte auch nur die 450 gesehen.
Irgendein Wert ist wohl falsch.

Wobei, ich finde Beide falsch


----------



## hw_doc (16. September 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> On-One Fatty Trail Has Arrived



Och Mensch. Erst so ne v2-Ente und nun tatsächlich ein neues Bike und dann sowas...










Ich find es zwar nicht hässlich, aber etwas mehr Individualität hätte ich bei der Optik schon erwartet. Die Farbe von #1 find ich dafür gut, das Blau zusammen mit den Decals wirkt IMO billig.
Technisch wirkt es neben der Geo-Diskussion auch wenig innovativ. Hoffentlich kann man die Züge dezenter verlegen, als das, was da auf den Bildern präsentiert wird. Den Umwerfer-Adapter direkt an das Sitzroh zu pappen, sieht beim Topmodell schon arg bescheiden aus...


----------



## scylla (17. September 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> @accutrax deine Tabelle ist für das Parkwood.
> Also wenn ich das Fatty Trail mit X5 wähle, bekomm ich folgende Tabelle:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 420655
> ...




okay, das schaut jetzt ... ähm... minimal besser aus 

seit brant richards weg ist kriegen die scheins kaum mehr was vernünftiges auf die reihe.


----------



## McSlow (17. September 2015)

Eigentlich wollt ich grad was in den Bikemarkt setzen bzw. in den Teilethread schreiben, nun aber hier. Warum, wird gleich klar:
Hab von meinem Fattyumbau noch ein paar Sachen übrig: 2 Floater ( einer 50%, der andere noch 80%), 2 bereits gelochte Fattyfelgen ( Bilder gibts haufenweise bei mir auf der Fotoseite, ca 820gr/Stück) ,Fatty Hinterachsnabe ( technisch&optisch tiptop) sowie die Kurbel ( Holzfeller) incl. Howitzerlager.

Preis: 0(!) Euro incl. Versand(!) wenn ihr mir versprecht mind. 10 Euro für eine Hilfsorganisation euerer Wahl zu spenden.
Brauch ein bischen Platz und so kommts evtl. mehreren Leuten(/Tieren/Bäumen/...)  zugute. Der erste der sich hier (nicht PM) auf diesen Post meldet (und das auch haben will) bekommt den Zuschlag


----------



## titzy (17. September 2015)

Muss man alles zusammen nehmen?
Ich hätte sonst Interesse an der Fatty Hinterachsnabe damit ich die in meine Winterfatty 2. LRS einspeichen kann - da käme mir die wie gerufen! Die Felgen brauch ich allerdings nicht, da ich schon die nackten DT Swiss BR 710 daheim rum liegen habe...


----------



## McSlow (17. September 2015)

naja, ich wollte eigentlich vermeiden das ich jetzt 10 Pakete mit 10x zur Post laufen usw. mache  Sonst hätt ich mir auch die Arbeit mit Bikemarkt/Ebay usw. machen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. September 2015)

Gestern vom Pulverbeschichter abgeholt. 
In den Montageständer gehängt, Innenlager montiert .... mehr demnächst.


----------



## danie-dani (17. September 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Gestern vom Pulverbeschichter abgeholt.
> In den Montageständer gehängt, Innenlager montiert .... mehr demnächst.



Allein das Bild ist schon mega


----------



## Lenne-Blade (17. September 2015)

Die Farbe...


----------



## Rommos (17. September 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Gestern vom Pulverbeschichter abgeholt.
> In den Montageständer gehängt, Innenlager montiert .... mehr demnächst.


...mehrfarbig gepulvert oder mit Decals und Klarpulver drüber? Sieht jedenfalls amtlich gut aus


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. September 2015)

Sowohl...als auch.  
Denke nächste Woche gibt´s dann Pics. Kleinzeugs fehlt noch.

Danke


----------



## cluso (17. September 2015)

Ah sehr schön...bin gespannt.


----------



## McSlow (17. September 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Gestern vom Pulverbeschichter abgeholt.
> In den Montageständer gehängt, Innenlager montiert .... mehr demnächst.


Muss man ja mal sagen, On One hin oder her, aber die Taiwanesen die die Rahmen von denen zusammenbrutzeln ham beim Schweißkurs keine Papierflieger gebaut. Die Woche einen US-Rahmen von nem Kumpel in der Hand gehabt und da sahen die Schweißnähte "kreativer" aus  Bin auf ein Vollbild gespannt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. September 2015)

Ich finde den Rahmen sowieso super! 
Hätte mein Fatty damals nicht verkaufen sollen, aber andere Projekte benötigten schnell liquide Mittel.

Dieser Aufbau hier ist ja (leider) nicht für mich. Mehr dazu aber auch später.


----------



## cluso (17. September 2015)

Die Rahmen müssen sich definitiv nicht verstecken. Besonders wenn man noch sieht was die kosten.


----------



## oli_muenchen (17. September 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich finde den Rahmen sowieso super!
> Hätte mein Fatty damals nicht verkaufen sollen, aber andere Projekte benötigten schnell liquide Mittel.
> 
> Dieser Aufbau hier ist ja (leider) nicht für mich. Mehr dazu aber auch später.



Ging mir auch so. Trotzdem habe ich mir gerade wieder einen Rahmen geholt und werde ihn Raw (entlackt) aufbauen. Die zwei Beispiele (@jmr-biking und @Bumble) hier haben mich immer neidisch gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. September 2015)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Ging mir auch so. Trotzdem habe ich mir gerade wieder einen Rahmen geholt und werde ihn Raw (entlackt) aufbauen. Die zwei Beispiele hier haben mich immer neidisch gemacht.





Wie lautete der Werbeslogan eines Erfrischungsgetränks:   _"Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Bluna ? " .. _
Ich bin gespannt, Oli! Ein V2, denke ich!?


----------



## oli_muenchen (17. September 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wie lautete der Werbeslogan eines Erfrischungsgetränks:   _"Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Bluna ? " .. _
> Ich bin gespannt, Oli! Ein V2, denke ich!?


Ja. Mich hat der Preis angemacht oder überzeugt oder wie auch immer. Gründe gibt es immer


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. September 2015)

Nachdem der Rahmen vom Pulverer zurück war, bin ich auch erstmal auf der O*O-Seite gelandet. Versehentlich, versteht sich.  
Der V2 ist aktuell aber wohl schon weg...


----------



## oli_muenchen (17. September 2015)

http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FROOFATV2/on-one-fatty-v2-frame

und führet mich nicht in Versuchung


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. September 2015)

.....    Verdammt!!

Bei PX wollte ich* vielleicht* *extra* nicht gucken.
Habe eben gerade Schaltungsteile gekauf. Muss da mal drüber schlafen.....

Aber DANKE


----------



## accutrax (17. September 2015)

zu spät...bin auf der v2 seite hängengeblieben

gruss accu


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. September 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Der V2 Rahmen juckt mich auch. Anders ist aber nur die PM-Aufnahme hinten.



..und der Zuganschlag hinten am Sitzrohr ist weg.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. September 2015)

accutrax schrieb:


> zu spät...bin auf der v2 seite hängengeblieben
> 
> gruss accu



_Aufbaufaden, Aufbaufaden, Aufbaufaden... _ Oder?


----------



## accutrax (17. September 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> .... Muss da mal drüber schlafen.....


....

...hier noch ein bild vom allerersten RAW proto mit rostiger gabel..... für oli muenchen








gruss accu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. September 2015)

Die Ausfallenden und die geschwungenen Sitzstreben fand ich damals schon toll. Leider nie in Serie gegangen.


----------



## cluso (18. September 2015)

He he so kann man es auch machen. extra Prototype draufschreiben...das weckt ja erst das Interesse.


----------



## -zor- (18. September 2015)

Da wir gerade beim V2 waren 
Mo. bestellet und gestern bekommen


----------



## oli_muenchen (18. September 2015)

Hat jemand von Euch übrigens einen Tipp für eine (nicht zu teure) silberne Kurbel - außer Middleburn? Mir hat auch der Raw Prototyp gut gefallen. Ich habe zwar eine Xt Kurbel da, aber eben nicht für ein 100er Lager ;-(


----------



## jmr-biking (18. September 2015)

Ich hätte noch ne 2-fach Holzfeller incl. Lager da. Die kann man entlacken und auch auf 1-fach umbauen. Generell würde ich die Idee des Entlackens mal in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## hw_doc (18. September 2015)

-zor- schrieb:


> Da wir gerade beim V2 waren
> Mo. bestellet und gestern bekommen



Oh, da will nicht zufälliger Weise jemand seine Farley-Laufräder recyclen?  B)



oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch übrigens einen Tipp für eine (nicht zu teure) silberne Kurbel - außer Middleburn? Mir hat auch der Raw Prototyp gut gefallen. Ich habe zwar eine Xt Kurbel da, aber eben nicht für ein 100er Lager ;-(



http://www.best-bike-parts.de/-Fatbike-Spezial/Prowheel-Kurbel-Fatbike-2x10s-170mm-32-22--7474.html

Falls die Übersetzung vom großen KB passt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (18. September 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Oh, da will nicht zufälliger Weise jemand seine Farley-Laufräder recyclen? B)


sch.... voll erwischt 
und der Radsatz passt so schön in den Rahmen, nur der Konus von der Farley Gabel passt nicht zum Smoothie Mixer, was ja eigentlich nicht schlimm ist, nur will er auch nicht runter


----------



## hw_doc (18. September 2015)

-zor- schrieb:


> sch.... voll erwischt
> und der Radsatz passt so schön in den Rahmen, nur der Konus von der Farley Gabel passt nicht zum Smoothie Mixer, was ja eigentlich nicht schlimm ist, nur will er auch nicht runter



Der sollte aber zum FSA-Steuersatz passen, den die (PlanetX?) mal im Sortiment hatten. Hab wohl noch einen für den Smoothie Mixer...
Bin aber skeptisch mit der 20 mm höheren Einbaulänge der Gabel. Werde es wohl zwangsläufig ausprobieren müssen, weil meine Fatty-Gabel nicht an Land kommt.  
Und ja: Ich hab die Farley-Gabel schon echt lange angestarrt und bin mir sicher, dass man den Konus anritzen muss, um ihn von der Gabel zu trennen...


----------



## -zor- (18. September 2015)

ja ich denke auch das er zerstörungsfrei nicht zu überreden ist den Gabelschaft zu verlassen!
und mit den 20mm hhmmm.... einbauen, fahren und dann entscheiden ob sie bleiben darf 
ich mach mir mehr nen Kopf um die Optik mit der Gabel


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. September 2015)

-zor- schrieb:


> sch.... voll erwischt
> und der Radsatz passt so schön in den Rahmen, nur der Konus von der Farley Gabel passt nicht zum Smoothie Mixer, was ja eigentlich nicht schlimm ist, nur will er auch nicht runter



Lass den Smoothie Mixer - Konus aufdrehen.  Gerade heute einen davon bekommen...


----------



## -zor- (18. September 2015)

wie jetzt... Gabel auf die Drehbank und dann den Konus aufdrehen?
die Farley Gabel ist auch 1 1/8 da muss also erst der alte Konus runter damit der SM Konus drauf kann!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. September 2015)

Achso...  ups.   Zu schnell überflogen.


----------



## -zor- (19. September 2015)

so Operation gelungen, Konus tot 
aber Patienten erfreut sich bester Gesundheit


----------



## -zor- (19. September 2015)

was für einen Uwerfer brauche ich eigentlich wenn ich vorne 2fach fahren möchte?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. September 2015)

Da gibt es zig Varianten. Du musst nur den ganzen Faden hier lesen...  

Ich habe am aktuellen Aufbau den Umwerfersockel vom Salsa Beargrease und/oder Mukluk verwendet (hatte ich noch da), dann einen  normalen Directmount Umwerfer verbaut.
Einen ProblemSolvers hatte ich beim ersten Fatty, liegt aber preislich ´nen Tacken weiter oben.

Ggf hätte ich noch einen neuen Salsa-Mount da. Müsste mal schauen....


Anbei wieder ein paar Pics. Möchte nicht extra einen Aufbaufaden machen.
Hoffe das ist ok?
Detalliertere Bilder darf ich aktuell noch nicht zeigen.









So muss das


----------



## hw_doc (19. September 2015)

-zor- schrieb:


> so Operation gelungen, Konus tot
> aber Patienten erfreut sich bester Gesundheit
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 421229



Hab heute festgestellt, dass die Farley-Gabel für nen M-Fatty recht kurz ist, ohne Spacer passt es.

Der Smoothie Mixer passt bei Dir um Welten passer zur Gabel, als mein FSA Gravity. Wenn das mit der Fatty-Carbonforke genauso aussieht, brauch ich wohl doch den Mixer...  :/



-zor- schrieb:


> was für einen Uwerfer brauche ich eigentlich wenn ich vorne 2fach fahren möchte?



DirectMount und mindestens Top Pull, bspw. FD-M676-D. Und natürlich die Klemme von On-One nebst Verlängerung, anderenorts ist die unglaublich teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (20. September 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


>



Hoffentlich kommen da jetzt keinerlei bunte Anbauteile ran 
Das Ding mit Schwarz/Weiss/Grau durchgezogen wird optisch ein Hammer, da bin ich mir sicher 

Die lange Achse für den Gnann-O-Mat hast selbst gemacht ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. September 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommen da jetzt keinerlei bunte Anbauteile ran
> Das Ding mit Schwarz/Weiss/Grau durchgezogen wird optisch ein Hammer, da bin ich mir sicher
> 
> Die lange Achse für den Gnann-O-Mat hast selbst gemacht ?



Hi! 

Danke für die Blumen! Wenn DU schon Komplimente machst, dann heisst das was..  

Jup, Achse und die Drehspindel mussten verlängert werden. Hat ein guter Freund gemacht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. September 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> DirectMount und mindestens Top Pull, bspw. FD-M676-D. Und natürlich die Klemme von On-One nebst Verlängerung, anderenorts ist die unglaublich teuer.




Das wäre dann ausführlicher! Danke!
Ich habe doch nie Zeit.... 

Stimmt, von O*O gibt es ja auch einen Umwerfersockel mit Zubehörklötzchen.


----------



## -zor- (20. September 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> DirectMount und mindestens Top Pull, bspw. FD-M676-D. Und natürlich die Klemme von On-One nebst Verlängerung, anderenorts ist die unglaublich teuer.



Danke....  
also muss ich nochmal auf der Insel bestellen!


@taunusteufel78 
das was zusehen ist sieht schon mal klasse aus, bin schon auf eine kompl. Ansicht gespannt!


----------



## hw_doc (20. September 2015)

-zor- schrieb:


> Danke....
> also muss ich nochmal auf der Insel bestellen!
> 
> 
> ...



Bei Ridewill auch günstig:
http://www.ridewill.it/p/en/rms-525...amp-fat-bike-bottom-bracket-box-100-mm/72740/

Falls Du noch ein paar Reifen brauchst, meld dich mal bei mir!


----------



## hw_doc (20. September 2015)

Kurze Frage:
Passt in das Fatty auch ein Steuersatz, der unten komplett im Steuerrohr verschwindet?


----------



## Bumble (20. September 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> Passt in das Fatty auch ein Steuersatz, der unten komplett im Steuerrohr verschwindet?


Ja   Naja, nicht zu 100%, aber fast komplett.


----------



## hw_doc (20. September 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ja   Naja, nicht zu 100%, aber fast komplett.



Was hast Du denn für einen verbaut und musstest Du irgendwie tricksen?


----------



## Bumble (20. September 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn für einen verbaut und musstest Du irgendwie tricksen?


Da musst nix tricksen, einfach hiervon die untere Schale nehmen. Oben passt beim Fatty nicht !!!
http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info.php?info=p49503_Steuersatz-Gravity-2.html

Die untere Schale passt für Tapered, also unten 1,5Zoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (20. September 2015)

Hmmh,
muss der Riemen das Steuerrohr fixieren ?
Gibt da schon wieder eine Schweissnaht nach ?


----------



## hw_doc (20. September 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Da musst nix tricksen, einfach hiervon die untere Schale nehmen. Oben passt beim Fatty nicht !!!
> http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info.php?info=p49503_Steuersatz-Gravity-2.html
> 
> Die untere Schale passt für Tapered, also unten 1,5Zoll.



Super, danke!
Braucht aber noch einen passenden Reduzierkonus für die Carbongabel, nicht?


----------



## Bumble (20. September 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Super, danke!
> Braucht aber noch einen passenden Reduzierkonus für die Carbongabel, nicht?


Du willst die normale Fatty Carbongabel mit nem versenkten Steuersatz einbauen ? Aus optischen Gründen ? Dir kommt dann die Front tiefer, würd ich net machen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. September 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Du willst die normale Fatty Carbongabel mit nem versenkten Steuersatz einbauen ? Aus optischen Gründen ? Dir kommt dann die Front tiefer, würd ich net machen.


Dito!
Warum das???


----------



## hw_doc (20. September 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Du willst die normale Fatty Carbongabel mit nem versenkten Steuersatz einbauen ? Aus optischen Gründen ? Dir kommt dann die Front tiefer, würd ich net machen.





taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Dito!
> Warum das???



Die Carbongabel wär die Perspektive, derzeit habe ich eine Farley-Forke, die 20 mm länger ist...


----------



## Bumble (20. September 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Dito!
> Warum das???


Dachte er will ne höhere Bluto damit ausgleichen.

Warum nicht ? Weils so wie es serienmäßig ist optimal passt, würde da net dran rumwurschteln.

Wenn doch:
http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info.php?info=p60362_Steuersatz-Gravity-SX-Pro-1-5--1-1-8-.html
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...gclid=CMTXtrSthsgCFYhAGwodar4JFg&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. September 2015)

Deswegen würde ich aber nicht extra auf das intergrierte Lager unten wechseln.

Edit: Bumble war schneller. Meinte die Farley Gabel


----------



## Martina H. (22. September 2015)

... sowas haben die wohl noch nicht gesehen


----------



## Bullbaer (22. September 2015)

Ja wie jetzt, soll man von den neuen Modellen gar keins mehr kaufen? 

Die haben ja noch immer das Classic für 1449,- im Programm. Zum Trail sind 288,- Euro - da könnte man an der beim Classic Technik noch was upgraden, oder? Nach der ganzen Arbeit beim Aufbau meines Oldies will ich jetzt einfertiges Bike. 
Baut auch wer in DE ein On-One nach Kundenwunsch? Vielleicht komm ich das besser weg was das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis angeht.

Gruß
Bullbaer


----------



## Wbs_70 (22. September 2015)

Hallo
kurze Frage, bin grad zu faul zum Suchen....

hier soll ein on one Fatty , der alte Rahmen, aufgebaut werden, aktuell ist noch unklar ob 2 mal 10 oder 1 mal 10.
könnt ihr mir kurz sagen, welche die Beste Lösung für den Umwerfer am Fatty ist?
welcher Umwerfer passt? ohne großes Gebastel.
in Kombi mit welchen Kurbelsätzen und Blättern?

vielen dank"!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. September 2015)

Schau mal hier, bzw. auf den letzten 2 Seiten.



-zor- schrieb:


> was für einen Uwerfer brauche ich eigentlich wenn ich vorne 2fach fahren möchte?





taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Da gibt es zig Varianten. Du musst nur den ganzen Faden hier lesen...
> 
> Ich habe am aktuellen Aufbau den Umwerfersockel vom Salsa Beargrease und/oder Mukluk verwendet (hatte ich noch da), dann einen  normalen Directmount Umwerfer verbaut.
> Einen ProblemSolvers hatte ich beim ersten Fatty, liegt aber preislich ´nen Tacken weiter oben.
> ...





hw_doc schrieb:


> DirectMount und mindestens Top Pull, bspw. FD-M676-D. Und natürlich die Klemme von On-One nebst Verlängerung, anderenorts ist die unglaublich teuer.





taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Stimmt, von O*O gibt es ja auch einen Umwerfersockel mit Zubehörklötzchen.





hw_doc schrieb:


> Bei Ridewill auch günstig:
> http://www.ridewill.it/p/en/rms-525...amp-fat-bike-bottom-bracket-box-100-mm/72740/


----------



## titzy (22. September 2015)

@Wbs_70
Ich fahre zum einen den Problemsolvers (https://www.bike-components.de/de/Problem-Solvers/Direct-Mount-Umwerfer-Adapter-p30922/), *BSA 100 (39,5 mm offset)*) mit einem 2fach X0 High Direct Mount Umwerfer als auch die oben verlinkte On-One Lösung mit selbigen Umwerfer (Wichtig: dort das Zubehörklötzchen nicht vergessen mit zu bestellen, damit der mit 100mm Lagerbreite passt).

Der PS wird mit einer X5 Fatbikekurbel (36-22 Zähne) betrieben, der OnOne Adapter mit der alten Holzfeller OCT 2.2 (33-22 Zähne) betrieben. Dank der verminderten Kettenlinie ist aber an der Holzfeller mit max. 34 Zähnen schon Schluss!

Funktioniert für mich beides super, der Problemsolvers ist etwas teuer, dafür aus einem Stück und etwas leichter! Ich weiß nur nicht ob der PS mit Offset 43,5 mm evtl auch funktioniert, war bei mir aber nicht von Nöten!


----------



## Wbs_70 (23. September 2015)

o.k., danke euch für die Antworten!


----------



## Bullbaer (23. September 2015)

darf ich nochmals auf #5320 hinweisen... Danke


----------



## BigJohn (23. September 2015)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> darf ich nochmals auf #5320 hinweisen... Danke


Trail und Classic sind Rahmenseitig schon sehr unterschiedlich. Natürlich kann man für 288€ upgraden, aber dadurch wird aus Classic kein Trail. Für das Geld bekommst du noch nicht mal ne Bluto, geschweige denn gelochte Felgen. On One ist ein Versandhändler. Für einen individuellen Aufbau muss ein Händler Rahmen wie du auch kaufen. Billiger kommst du damit in den seltensten Fällen, eigentlich nur wenn du schon alle Spezialteile hast. Sind jetzt aber alles Sachen, die du durch ein bisschen Eigenleistung auch selbst herausfinden könntest. Mir liegen die selben Informationen vor wie dir.


----------



## Biost0ne (25. September 2015)

Kurze frage, wo kann ich mir am besten so ein rahmen kaufen, möchte mir selbst eins aufbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (25. September 2015)

http://www.on-one.co.uk/c/q/frames/mountain-bike-frames/fat-bike-frames


----------



## Biost0ne (25. September 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> http://www.on-one.co.uk/c/q/frames/mountain-bike-frames/fat-bike-frames



das hatte ich ja auch schon gefunden... aber leider haben die keine anderne größen...


----------



## BigJohn (25. September 2015)

Du beziehst dich vermutlich auf das Fatty ohne Trail. Das ist dann wohl momentan (?) ausverkauft. Wenn du Stahl und einen Besuch beim lackierer nicht scheust: http://best-bike-parts.shopgate.com/item/37343037
Mehr fürs Geld geht im Moment kaum


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. September 2015)

Biost0ne schrieb:


> das hatte ich ja auch schon gefunden... aber leider haben die keine anderne größen...



Da musst du rüber zu Planet X, die das Fatty V2 haben - klick.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. September 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Du beziehst dich vermutlich auf das Fatty ohne Trail. Das ist dann wohl momentan (?) ausverkauft. Wenn du Stahl und einen Besuch beim lackierer nicht scheust: http://best-bike-parts.shopgate.com/item/37343037
> Mehr fürs Geld geht im Moment kaum


Kubis hat jetzt sogar ein AluFatbikeframe..


----------



## BigJohn (25. September 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Da musst du rüber zu Planet X, die das Fatty V2 haben - klick.


Finde nur ich das komisch? Das ist doch der selbe Laden. 


taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Kubis hat jetzt sogar ein AluFatbikeframe..


Ja aber das ist der mit dem sonderbaren Lenkwinkel


----------



## accutrax (26. September 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Finde nur ich das komisch? Das ist doch der selbe Laden.l



könnte ja daran liegen das fatty und fatty V2 sich doch in einigen punkten unterscheiden...
so fehlt der direkte vergleich vom "alten" zum "neuen" auf einer webseite...

aus dem MTBR forum entliehen...(von user optiflow...)









(die unterschiede wurden ja schon "besprochen" hier im fred, aber ich finde die gegenüberstellung sehr anschaulich...)

gruss accu


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. September 2015)

accutrax schrieb:


> könnte ja daran liegen das fatty und fatty V2 sich doch in einigen punkten unterscheiden...
> so fehlt der direkte vergleich vom "alten" zum "neuen" auf einer seite...
> 
> aus dem MTBR forum entliehen...(von user optiflow...)
> ...



Die Verjüngung zum Ende des Sitzrohrs oben (Bild 2)  hat auch das aktelle V1, welches ich hier aufbaue, auch.

Bleibt nur die andere Endspitze mit der PM Aufnahme.

Edit: Verjüngung ist bissl unpassend ausgedrückt. Eher ist der Außendurchmesser angewachsen.


----------



## accutrax (26. September 2015)

gut zu wissen...
da bestand auch handlungsbedarf nachdem es mit ein paar rahmen an der stelle probleme gab...

gruss accu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. September 2015)

Gerade mal nach ein paar passenden Bildern geschaut:

Hier sieht man es ein wenig. Zwischen dem S und dem A des Slasa-Schriftzugs einfach das Rohr nach unten verfolgen.




Hier ahnt man denn Übergang dick/dünn nur beim genauen hinsehen..


----------



## -zor- (26. September 2015)

mehr Bilder bitte


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. September 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Detalliertere Bilder *was Unterrohr- und Steuerrohrdecals angeht* darf ich aktuell noch nicht zeigen.


Erkläre ich später!
Aber Pics von vorne oder der Seite sind somit noch tabu.
Der endgültige LRS fehlt auch noch. Hier ist der LRS von meinem Muki verbaut.


----------



## zoomer (26. September 2015)

accutrax schrieb:


> könnte ja daran liegen das fatty und fatty V2 sich doch in einigen punkten unterscheiden...



Wäre die Chance gewesen dort eine gerade Strebe einzubauen 
Ausfallenden fand ich in V1 auch nicht schön, jetzt besser.
Aber PM wollte ich nicht.


----------



## danie-dani (26. September 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Gerade mal nach ein paar passenden Bildern geschaut:
> 
> Hier sieht man es ein wenig. Zwischen dem S und dem A des Slasa-Schriftzugs einfach das Rohr nach unten verfolgen.
> 
> ...



Lecker Lecker, macht Lust auf mehr...


----------



## hw_doc (26. September 2015)

Auch ein später v1:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (26. September 2015)

Ihr wisst schon dass das gemein ist.
Erst "scharf" machen mit so Detailbildern und dann sagen "nö...iss nich..."

Boah...


----------



## Biost0ne (26. September 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Du beziehst dich vermutlich auf das Fatty ohne Trail. Das ist dann wohl momentan (?) ausverkauft. Wenn du Stahl und einen Besuch beim lackierer nicht scheust: http://best-bike-parts.shopgate.com/item/37343037
> Mehr fürs Geld geht im Moment kaum



finde ja grade am On-One geil das das Oberrohr 2 teilig ist


----------



## hw_doc (26. September 2015)

cluso schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon dass das gemein ist.
> Erst "scharf" machen mit so Detailbildern und dann sagen "nö...iss nich..."
> 
> Boah...



Sollte ich den morgigen Umzug eines Freundes überstehen, gibt es danach was zu sehen. Ist heut spät geworden...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. September 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Auch ein später v1:



Sehr geil!


----------



## accutrax (26. September 2015)

haben denn  die v1 rahmen mit verstärktem sattelrohr auch die verstärkte strebe ?
müsste ja so sein...
ist aber auf den bildern oben nicht ersichtlich

gruss accu


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. September 2015)

accutrax schrieb:


> haben denn die v1 rahmen mit verstärktem sattelrohr auch die verstärkte strebe ?
> müsste ja so sein...


Vermute stark JA.
Der aktuelle graue Aufbau ist mein erstes 16" (S) in live. Vermutete erst es wären Merkmale des S-Rahmens, sind aber dann aber wohl News größenübergreifend.


----------



## hw_doc (27. September 2015)

So, hier nun die Bilder meines Fat Chili-Projekts:





















Hoffe, der Aufbau gefällt Euch!
Ich hole damit einen kleinen Teil meiner Teenager-Zeit nach, in der ich lange Zeit von einem Hot Chili Zymotic geträumt hab, es mir aber nie leisten konnte.
Diesen Aufbau habe ich zu einem großen Teil mit den Teilen, die mein Farley in der letzten Zeit abgeworfen hat, bestritten. Ein weiterer Posten kommt aus dem Bikemarkt - natürlich sind auch ein paar Neuteile dabei.
Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle besonders bei meinem Schrauber Jens (hier nicht aktiv) bedanken, der sich dem Experiment gestellt hat. Aber auch denen, die hier im "Fat Tire"-Bereich mit Rat helfen und dem hiesigen Bikemarkt mit seinen fairen Verkäufern gilt mein Dank.

2do:
Die Bremsleitungen werden bald gekürzt, zudem warte ich immer noch auf die Lieferung der finalen Gabel nebst Konus. Damit darf dann der Vorbau noch ein Stück nach oben wandern, morgen wird der noch gegen einen 60er RaceFace getauscht.
Für die HR-Bremse hat man mir leider einen flashcen Adapter geliefert, daher wohnt aktuell hinten noch eine 160er Scheibe.
Aber: Es wird!  B)


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. September 2015)

Fein, fein. Als i-Tüpfelchen noch die Klingel in gelb mit rotem Tupfer. Oder blau mit gelb, wie es beliebt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. September 2015)

Schön! Die FarleyFork trifft nicht sooo meinen Geschmack, aber sie war wohl eines dieser Überbleibsel. Von daher!


----------



## -zor- (28. September 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


>



Sehr schön geworden und so schlimm finde ich die Farley Gabel auch optisch nicht 
Nur der Übergang Gabel zu Konus ist beim smoothie mixer schöner 
Die SAMOX hat ich auch schon im Kopf, Preiswert... aber ist sie auch gut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (28. September 2015)

ich finds ja optisch immer nett wenn der Steuersatz und die Sattelschelle in einem Ton sind....
auch die Farbe des Flaschenhalters wäre mir too much....
aber sonst , gute Arbeit


----------



## Gravelander (28. September 2015)

unglaublich wie hübsch das On One aussieht, wenn es nicht in diesem weiß gehalten wird.


----------



## cluso (28. September 2015)

Gravelander schrieb:


> unglaublich wie hübsch das On One aussieht, wenn es nicht in diesem weiß gehalten wird.



Ja da kann man echt was machen.

@hw_doc  Ich sag jetzt einfach mal "Back in the Days".
Coole Idee und Umsetzung...viele schöne KM damit.


----------



## hw_doc (28. September 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Fein, fein. Als i-Tüpfelchen noch die Klingel in gelb mit rotem Tupfer. Oder blau mit gelb, wie es beliebt.



Ach, das Bike hat in meinen Augen schon so viele davon...
Dachte anfangs an die Hot Chili-Klingel, aber auf dem Foto wirkt sie so... "günstig":





Daher wurde es mal wieder die bewährt-laute und fast unsichtbare Billy...  



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Schön! Die FarleyFork trifft nicht sooo meinen Geschmack, aber sie war wohl eines dieser Überbleibsel. Von daher!





-zor- schrieb:


> Sehr schön geworden und so schlimm finde ich die Farley Gabel auch optisch nicht
> Nur der Übergang Gabel zu Konus ist beim smoothie mixer schöner
> Die SAMOX hat ich auch schon im Kopf, Preiswert... aber ist sie auch gut?



Jaa: Die Gabel wohnt da ja nur kurz drin, ist optisch nicht gerade der Hit. Hoffentlich passt der Übergang dann auch besser, sonst muss ich wohl doch noch mal in den Beutel greifen...
Noch mal kaufen würd ich die Kurbel nicht: Bei #1 passten die beiden Kurbeln nicht aufeinander (Gummihammer...) und dann auch noch sowas:




Sitzt ncht gerade. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das alles passieren kann... Und schon waren wieder ein paar Tage rum.
#2 sitzt nun, aber wohl auch nicht optimal: Die Kettenlinie liegt lt. meinem Schrauber nun bei 70. Da nicht mehr Fleisch auf der Achse ist, lässt sich das wohl nicht weiter optimieren.
Würde wohl eher zu einer langweiligen SRAM-Kurbel greifen, alternativ RaceFace mit den ganzen Spacern dabei. Vielleicht zieht bald die Farley-Kurbel um...



Gravelander schrieb:


> unglaublich wie hübsch das On One aussieht, wenn es nicht in diesem weiß gehalten wird.





cluso schrieb:


> Ja da kann man echt was machen.
> @hw_doc  Ich sag jetzt einfach mal "Back in the Days".
> Coole Idee und Umsetzung...viele schöne KM damit.


Vielen Dank!


----------



## -zor- (28. September 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Vielleicht zieht bald die Farley-Kurbel um...



juppp das geistert mir auch im Kopf rum und das Farley dann mit 1x11, oder doch beide gleich mit 1x11 
Aber danke, die SAMOX hätte ich beinahe auch gekuft


----------



## Der_Christopher (28. September 2015)

Das mit der Kurbel ist aber unschön, da kommt man mit ner X5 problemfrei bei weg.
Viel spass mit dem Radl.

Bei doch mittlerweile einigen schick umgestalteten Fattys hier kommt man übers eigene normale ins grübeln.
Iwann, wenn die Obstbäume wieder blühen...


----------



## hw_doc (28. September 2015)

Der_Christopher schrieb:


> Das mit der Kurbel ist aber unschön, da kommt man mit ner X5 problemfrei bei weg.
> Viel spass mit dem Radl.
> 
> Bei doch mittlerweile einigen schick umgestalteten Fattys hier kommt man übers eigene normale ins grübeln.
> Iwann, wenn die Obstbäume wieder blühen...



Danke!
Ich denke, @taunusteufel78 hat da noch eine Waffe im Gepäck...  B)



-zor- schrieb:


> juppp das geistert mir auch im Kopf rum und das Farley dann mit 1x11, oder doch beide gleich mit 1x11
> Aber danke, die SAMOX hätte ich beinahe auch gekuft



Nee, für mich nicht. Ich kenn 1x11 vom Enduro und möchte es an dem Bike nicht.
Für ne andere Idee hab ich da schon was mit 1x im Auge, aber (auch) das Farley soll für mich ein Allrounder bleiben.


----------



## oli_muenchen (7. Oktober 2015)

Frisch vom Entlacken geholt. Eigentlich sollte der Rahmen wie der von @jmr-biking chemisch entlackt und dann gestrahlt werden, jetzt ist er nur gestrahlt worden. Sieht sogar noch besser weil rauher aus;-)





Am Wochenende baue ich es zusammen. Mit einer Mischung aus alten und wenig neuen Teilen. Einen Aufbauthread werde ich daher nicht machen, aber das fertige Fatty dann zeigen


----------



## stuhli (7. Oktober 2015)

Wie man es auch dreht und wendet, entlackt oder neu lackiert....das Fatty bleibt eines der schönsten Fatbikes. 
So ein bissl bereue ich den Verkauf vor nem guten Jahr. Selbst der Umbau zum Beachbomber mit höherem Lenker hätte sich rentiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (7. Oktober 2015)

stuhli schrieb:


> Wie man es auch dreht und wendet, entlackt oder neu lackiert....das Fatty bleibt eines der schönsten Fatbikes.
> So ein bissl bereue ich den Verkauf vor nem guten Jahr. Selbst der Umbau zum Beachbomber mit höherem Lenker hätte sich rentiert.


Das ging mir auch so. Deshalb habe ich auch wieder zugeschlagen;-)


----------



## titzy (7. Oktober 2015)

stuhli schrieb:


> So ein bissl bereue ich den Verkauf vor nem guten Jahr.


Dann hab ich ja alles richtig gemacht, als ich mir den 2. Rahmen gekauft hatte. 
Einziger Wehrmutstropfen beim Fatty ist nur der schmale Arsch, der nur in seltenen Fällen voll fett bestück werden kann!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Oktober 2015)

stuhli schrieb:


> Wie man es auch dreht und wendet, entlackt oder neu lackiert....das Fatty bleibt eines der schönsten Fatbikes.
> So ein bissl bereue ich den Verkauf vor nem guten Jahr. Selbst der Umbau zum Beachbomber mit höherem Lenker hätte sich rentiert.





oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Das ging mir auch so. Deshalb habe ich auch wieder zugeschlagen;-)



Da waren es schon _*drei *_!


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Oktober 2015)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> ... aber das fertige Fatty dann zeigen



Dann bin ich mal sehr auf das Ergebnis deiner Wochenend-Schrauberei gespannt! 

Edit: Bitte dann mal ein Detail-Foto von der Rahmen-Oberfläche zeigen.


----------



## sqlab1 (8. Oktober 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Da waren es schon _*drei *_!



Hmm gibt den Rahmen nur noch in 16" ?!? Was da los?


----------



## oli_muenchen (8. Oktober 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mal sehr auf das Ergebnis deiner Wochenend-Schrauberei gespannt!
> 
> Edit: Bitte dann mal ein Detail-Foto von der Rahmen-Oberfläche zeigen.



Im Gegensatz zu Dir werde ich blaue Akzente setzen. Unsere Räder müssen sich ja irgendwie unterscheiden

Gestern mal zusammengesteckt, Sonntag wird dann geschraubt und geölt. Der Entlacker hat mir noch empfohlen Ballistol aus der Apotheke zu holen und damit den Rahmen leicht einzuschmieren und zu föhnen. Damit wäre er nicht so ölig wie mit WD 40 und auch besser riechen- nach Kräutern. 






Oberflächenfoto mache ich dann mal bei Helligkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (8. Oktober 2015)

sqlab1 schrieb:


> Hmm gibt den Rahmen nur noch in 16" ?!? Was da los?



Schau mal bei Planet X


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Oktober 2015)

@oli_muenchen : Ja, das wird was! Gut auch der Tipp mit Ballistol. Hast du auch schon die Gabel von ihren Labels "befreit"? Auf dem Bild in deinem Fotoalbum sind sie ja noch drauf.


----------



## Ragnarim (8. Oktober 2015)

Moin, kann mir wer sagen was ich für ein Adapter (180er Scheibe) von IS auf PM für die On One Carbon Gabel benötige?
Würde die gern in ein Fuji einbauen, finde aber keinen passenden Adapter =(


----------



## titzy (8. Oktober 2015)

Ragnarim schrieb:


> Moin, kann mir wer sagen was ich für ein Adapter (180er Scheibe) von IS auf PM für die On One Carbon Gabel benötige?


Ich hab mir den hier ran gebastelt. Das Rumgedrehmel kannst du dir natürloch sparen, wenn dein Laufrad RDS konform ist.


----------



## oli_muenchen (8. Oktober 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @oli_muenchen : Ja, das wird was! Gut auch der Tipp mit Ballistol. Hast du auch schon die Gabel von ihren Labels "befreit"? Auf dem Bild in deinem Fotoalbum sind sie ja noch drauf.


Sonntag mach ich das.  Wird ein langer Abend
.


----------



## Ragnarim (8. Oktober 2015)

Danke, werd das dann mal vor erst so machen bis ich was besseres gefunden hab. Meine von Magura gabs mal für die Julia FR einen
Adapter der da "besser" geeignet war.. so um 2009 rum...


----------



## stuhli (8. Oktober 2015)

Der Tip mit dem Ballistol probier ich mal....hab für meinen rohen ScandAL Rahmen immer WD40 genommen.
Wenn ich dann vor der Garage mein Bike föhne (Strom  in der Garage fehlt), erklären mich meine Nachbarn für komplett bescheuert. 
Als halbverrückt geh ich ja schon durch mit 9 Bikes (6 mir, 3 der frau).

Hab aber auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit dem Sonax PremiumClass Wachs. Extra kaufen natürlich zu teuer aber hatte noch vom Auto über.


----------



## oli_muenchen (8. Oktober 2015)

Noch was zum Ballistol: es gibt das normale aus dem Baumarkt oder Waffenladen oder eines aus der Apotheke. Letzteres riecht besser und nach Kräutern.  Sagt der Entlacker. Ich habe gestern 100ml Neo Ballistol gekauft, kostet ca. 7 Euro


----------



## stuhli (8. Oktober 2015)

Mach ein Bild wenn  Du föhnst


----------



## accutrax (10. Oktober 2015)

kommt sicherlich immer darauf an vor was man seinen rahmen schützen will...
aus eigener erfahrung  würde ich wachse , wie das sonax premium class oder...teuer aber sehr gut !!... das rennaisance wachs den diesel/mineralölen (wd 40 und ballistol) vorziehen..der oberflächenschutz ist mit wachs wesentlich besser und haltbarer..
(korrosionsschutzöle gelten als ungeeignet für die freibewitterung..)
bei "rauheren" oberflächen auch sehr gut , silikonspray oder wie kuhjand im RAW fred empfiehlt armor all seidenmatt ...

gruss accu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (10. Oktober 2015)

so dann kann es ja weiter gehen:


----------



## oli_muenchen (11. Oktober 2015)

So, Projekt fertig gestellt. Wie gesagt, gemäß Tipp des Entlackers den Rahmen mit Ballistol aus der Apotheke eingeschmiert (als Korrisionsschutz für das blanke Alu) und geföhnt (ja, geföhnt). Das gute ist: das Ballistol aus der Apotheke riecht saulecker nach Waldkräutern. Die Gabel habe ich mit Nasschleifpapier von unschönen Lackierungen befreit... Das Endprodukt kann sich sehen lassen, finde ich. Ein richtig schönes Fatty mit blauen Akzenten. Viel schöner als das Originalfatty. Der Winter kann kommen!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (11. Oktober 2015)

Züge könnten noch bisschen kürzer,sonst


----------



## oli_muenchen (11. Oktober 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Züge könnten noch bisschen kürzer,sonst


Ich weiß. Die müssen eh neu, weil ich noch eine Schaltzughülle brauche. Und ich hab ein neues Innenlager bestellt. Das Basteln ist nie fertig;-)


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Oktober 2015)

@oli_muenchen : Saubere Arbeit! Echt schön geworden! Für meinen Geschmack 2 Züge zuviel, aber es kommt ja auf den Einsatzzweck an. Was ist das für ein Lenker? Der schein ja gut ins Konzept zu passen.


----------



## oli_muenchen (12. Oktober 2015)

Gravity 777 mit 10 Grad Backsweep. Gerade mein Lieblingslenker. Den gab es mal bei CRC im Angebot für 35 Euro

Die Kabel brauchts. Ich fahre nur noch zweifach am Fatty. Und die Dropperstütze hatte ich gerade über.


----------



## oli_muenchen (12. Oktober 2015)

Selbst als 29plus macht es raw wieder mal eine gute Figur. Hach, es war richtig, den Rahmen und Gabel wieder zu holen






Die Reifenfreiheit reicht beim Bomboloni aus.


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Oktober 2015)

29plus ??? Wie breit sind die Reifen?


----------



## oli_muenchen (12. Oktober 2015)

Auf der schmalen Felge weiß ich das grad nicht aber auf einer breiten WTB i35 hatte ich mal 70mm gemessen bzw. 73 an den Stollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (12. Oktober 2015)

Dann doch lieber 27.5 RichtigPlus als 29 NetsowirklichPlus


----------



## oli_muenchen (12. Oktober 2015)

27,5 plus ist was für die Kleinen.


----------



## hw_doc (12. Oktober 2015)

Warum beommt Ihr alle offenbar problemlos die Carbongabel mit irgendwelchen Naben kombiniert?
Mein Farley-Vorderrad hat offenbar nen halben bis ganzen Zentimeter zu viel Fleisch auf der Nabe - kann das sein?


----------



## oli_muenchen (12. Oktober 2015)

Das ist nicht irgendeine Nabe sondern die Fattynabe im NonFat Laufradsatz von On One


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Oktober 2015)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Selbst als 29plus macht es raw wieder mal eine gute Figur. Hach, es war richtig, den Rahmen und Gabel wieder zu holen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dachte 29+  frisst der Rahmen nicht??  
Hab mir somit mein Mukluk schön geredet. Jetzt überlege ich das kaum gefahrene Mukluk doch wieder zu verkaufen und wieder ein Fatty aufzubauen. 
Auf dem PC kommt jetzt auch das Radl mal richtig rüber. Gefält mir gut, Oli!


----------



## stuhli (12. Oktober 2015)

Kann mich @taunusteufel78 nur anschliessen. Ein wunderschönes Rad.
Ich liebe echt mein Honzo und werde es nicht mehr hergeben, aber dass ich dafür mein Fatty verkauft habe, fuxt mich doch.
Hätte mich ja net arm gemacht und anstatt 2 Bikes, die ich mir in Holland vor kurzem gekauft habe, wäre es dann nur eins geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (12. Oktober 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hab mir somit mein Mukluk schön geredet. Jetzt überlege ich das kaum gefahrene Mukluk doch wieder zu verkaufen und wieder ein Fatty aufzubauen.
> Auf dem PC kommt jetzt auch das Radl mal richtig rüber. Gefält mir gut, Oli!



Manches muss einfach getan werden. 

Der Aufbau ist wirklich gelungen...miniminiminikritik...beim steuersatz würde mir was dezenteres besser gefallen.


----------



## Bumble (12. Oktober 2015)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> 27,5 plus ist was für die Kleinen.


Wenn das Plus ein vernünftiges Plus ist nicht  Ne 3 sollte schon vorne stehn....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Oktober 2015)

So, jetzt darf ich den Aufbau hier auch im Ganzen posten. Das Fatty war/ist ein Geschenk für mein Onkel zum 60. Geburtstag und wurde gestern erfolgreich übergeben. Die Familie und Verwandschaft haben eifrig für das Projekt zusammengelegt. Klasse! 
Und da mein Onkel hier auch einen Account besitzt, wollte ich vorher die Überraschung nicht zufällig platzen lassen.

Die Initialien auf dem Steuerrohr stehen für die beiden Vornamen meines Onkels, den keltische Knoten trägt mein Onkel als Tattoo und "Die Wade" stammt aus alten Alpencrosszeiten. Zu Recht!
Hab´da auch ein passendes Bild gestern im Geburtstagsbuch zu gefunden:   





Hier der Aufbau:





Nochmal groß:





*An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich nochmal herzlichst bei @madone , für die Unterstützung und Herstellung der Decals, bedanken!!!!*





Bis auf die X5 Kurbel ist eine kpl. M8000 XT verbaut.













Saubere Sache..









Am Ende eines schönen Abends..




EDIT: Sattelstellung ist so nicht final. Keine Angst! 

*Vielen Dank auch für die tolle Arbeit an Günter ( @Bikecolours ) , Chef der Firma Bikecolours 

*


----------



## Rommos (18. Oktober 2015)

Tolle Sache Marco 

Gleich eine Frage: Decals mit Lack oder Klarpulver drüber?

Und noch eine: Wer hat den LRS gebaut?

LG
Roman


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Oktober 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Tolle Sache Marco
> 
> Gleich eine Frage: Decals mit Lack oder Klarpulver drüber?
> 
> ...



Danke Roman! 
Die Decals sind unter Klarpulver, die Banderole ist ebenfalls gepulvert.

Den LRS hat mir ein Kumpel aus dem HiBike komplettiert u. aufgebaut.
Naben und Felgen hatte ich mitgebracht.
Das Einspeichmuster war so erst nicht geplant, aber die Felgen waren so "untypisch" gebohrt.


----------



## Rommos (18. Oktober 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Danke Roman!
> Die Decals sind unter Klarpulver, die Banderole ist ebenfalls gepulvert.
> 
> Den LRS hat mir ein Kumpel aus dem HiBike komplettiert u. aufgebaut.
> ...


Merci, dann ist klar dass die Folie dafür taugt 

LRS gefällt mir, ist speziell


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Oktober 2015)

Danke!


----------



## cherokee190 (19. Oktober 2015)

Schönes Geschenk zum 60. und klasse Aufbau, gefällt mir


----------



## -zor- (19. Oktober 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


>



Das sieht doch man richtig genial aus, tolle Arbeit, Glückwunsch.... bin neidisch


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Oktober 2015)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (19. Oktober 2015)

spitzenklasse, taunusteufel 
deine aufbauten sind immer ein highlight


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Oktober 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> spitzenklasse, taunusteufel
> deine aufbauten sind immer ein highlight


Puuh, du bist inzwischen so selten hier, bzw. meldest dich hier so selten zu Wort, da zählt dein Feedback gefühlt doppelt! 
Danke!

-----

Danke für die positiven Feedbacks! 

-----


----------



## scylla (19. Oktober 2015)

als ich deinen Post gesehen und erst nur die Bilder angeschaut habe ohne den Text zu lesen, dachte ich eigentlich sofort, du würdest dein eigenes Fatty vorstellen. Aber das kann ja noch kommen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Oktober 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> als ich deinen Post gesehen und erst nur die Bilder angeschaut habe ohne den Text zu lesen, dachte ich eigentlich sofort, du würdest dein eigenes Fatty vorstellen. Aber das kann ja noch kommen



 
Ne, ne, .... Kasse ist leer.

Das Wadenbild hätte mich aber entlasten müssen.  
Beim  Austeilen der Waden im Familien- und Verwandschaftskreis habe ich wohl leider gefehlt.
Ich bin da eher der Typ "Storch im Salat"..


----------



## Rommos (19. Oktober 2015)

.


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Oktober 2015)

@taunusteufel78 : Echt große Klasse! Dezent in der Farbwahl, aber äußerst gut abgestimmt. Wie immer bei dir! 
Gabel 80 mm? Sieht so aus.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Oktober 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> .



Jaaaa, Roman??  
Mach mal 'nen Punkt!  




jmr-biking schrieb:


> @taunusteufel78 : Echt große Klasse! Dezent in der Farbwahl, aber äußerst gut abgestimmt. Wie immer bei dir!
> Gabel 80 mm? Sieht so aus.


Danke, Jürgen.
Ja, 80mm. 
Hab da ein wenig auf die Erfahrung von @criscross gehört. 
Vielleicht gehe ich auch mal auf einen 90mm Airshaft. 100mm erschien mir bei der Geo zu viel.


----------



## JensXTR (19. Oktober 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> So, jetzt darf ich den Aufbau hier auch im Ganzen posten. Das Fatty war/ist ein Geschenk für mein Onkel zum 60. Geburtstag und wurde gestern erfolgreich übergeben. Die Familie und Verwandschaft haben eifrig für das Projekt zusammengelegt. Klasse!
> Und da mein Onkel hier auch einen Account besitzt, wollte ich vorher die Überrasachung nicht zufällig platzen lassen.
> 
> Die Initialien auf dem Steuerrohr stehen für die beiden Vornamen meines Onkels, den keltische Knoten trägt mein Onkel als Tattoo und "Die Wade" stammt aus alten Alpencrosszeiten. Zu Recht!
> ...


Grandioser Aufbau!! Schickes Design, Respekt!!

Was wiegt das schöne Teil??


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Oktober 2015)

JensXTR schrieb:


> Was wiegt das schöne Teil??


 Habe es nicht gewogen.  Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wbs_70 (3. November 2015)

passt die 160er scheibe am V1 on one fatty hinten ohne adapter?


----------



## scylla (3. November 2015)

wie meinst du ohne adapter? das v1 fatty hat hinten is. ohne adapter könnte man also nur einen passenden is bremssattel verbauen.


----------



## Wbs_70 (3. November 2015)

ach mist, ich vergaß, mist.
danke


----------



## scylla (3. November 2015)

wäre ein adapter schlimm?


----------



## Wbs_70 (3. November 2015)

ne, hatte nur vergessen dass der v1 is hat,
adapter is auf pm 160er ist ja o.k. und auch noch da,
danke, weitermachen


----------



## Wbs_70 (11. November 2015)

ein weiteres On One von den Ossis

hier Bülders:
die Hope Gunsmoke Teile passen perfekt zu dem dunklen Nachtblau des Rahmens. Gunsmoke läuft leider aus bei hope, hier danke an den Nippelwolf nochmal dafür!

die Kiste wiegt aktuell 13KG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (11. November 2015)

ist schön geworden  ...nur das Maxxis gelb


----------



## Wbs_70 (11. November 2015)

ist schon in Bearbeitung der Schlappenwechsel


----------



## jmr-biking (11. November 2015)

Sehr schöne Rahmenfarbe.  Die Kombi gunsmoke/lila hätte ich jetzt nicht gemacht. Nachtblauer Rahmen mit komplett lila Hope-Teilen wäre auch gut gekommen, aber muss man mögen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. November 2015)

Gefällt!


----------



## -zor- (11. November 2015)

ohne Sonderlack aber auch erst mal fertig 





und erstes Proberollern!


----------



## hw_doc (11. November 2015)

-zor- schrieb:


> ohne Sonderlack aber auch erst mal fertig
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 435786
> 
> ...



Schick!
Stützenklemme und FlaHa sind aber Dunkelblau, oder?
Der Vorbau ist von KCNC oder tauscht das mit der blauen Front?


----------



## -zor- (11. November 2015)

das täuscht, ist alles das fast gleiche blau... ich mach bald mal draußen Bilder.
Vorbau ist ein Kore.
Nur die Gabel ist im Fatty sch... jetzt weiß ich auch warum du dir eine neue dafür gekauft hast!


----------



## skaster (11. November 2015)

Griffe noch tauschen bitte, das Rot passt nicht zu den orangen Decals.


----------



## -zor- (11. November 2015)

aber es passt zum Rücklicht


----------



## hw_doc (11. November 2015)

-zor- schrieb:


> das täuscht, ist alles das fast gleiche blau... ich mach bald mal draußen Bilder.
> Vorbau ist ein Kore.
> Nur die Gabel ist im Fatty sch... jetzt weiß ich auch warum du dir eine neue dafür gekauft hast!



So schlimm mit der Gabel?
Ich meine, es ist eher nicht die Bauhöhe (+ 20 mm), die mich stört. Bei mir kommt erschwerend dazu, dass ich sie nur ohne Spacer fahren kann, damit bin ich etwas zu tief für mein Empfinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (12. November 2015)

jippp... die Sitzhöhe finde ich okay, aber Höhe und Winkel sorgen für ein richtiges Chopper Gefühl beim Lenken.
das Rad klappt beim lenken regelrecht zur Seite, war im Farley nicht so 
Also passende Gabel suchen oder die on-one Carbon nehmen???
bin mir da noch nicht so sicher...


----------



## oli_muenchen (12. November 2015)

Ja, die On One Carbon ist nicht schlecht fürs Fatty. Bin gestern mit meinem wieder durch die Wälder... Sie ist in meinen Augen auch stimmiger am Rad als die Stahlfattygabel - und uch meine damit nicht nur die Optik.


----------



## hw_doc (12. November 2015)

-zor- schrieb:


> jippp... die Sitzhöhe finde ich okay, aber Höhe und Winkel sorgen für ein richtiges Chopper Gefühl beim Lenken.
> das Rad klappt beim lenken regelrecht zur Seite, war im Farley nicht so
> Also passende Gabel suchen oder die on-one Carbon nehmen???
> bin mir da noch nicht so sicher...





oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Ja, die On One Carbon ist nicht schlecht fürs Fatty. Bin gestern mit meinem wieder durch die Wälder... Sie ist in meinen Augen auch stimmiger am Rad als die Stahlfattygabel - und uch meine damit nicht nur die Optik.



Ich habe noch eine Fatty-Carbongabel abzugeben. 
Aaaber: Sie hat RDS und passt nicht zur Bontrager-Nabe vom Farley-LRS!


----------



## -zor- (12. November 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Aaaber: Sie hat RDS und passt nicht zur Bontrager-Nabe vom Farley-LRS!



Echt??? wieso machen die denn sowas und steht natürlich auch nicht auf der Seite 

Was gibt es denn für Gabel Alternativen fürs Fatty und mit 1 1/8 Steuerrohr???
denn den tappered Konusring für den Smootie Mixer gibts es auch nicht mehr 

Edit: sagt gerade das es doch auf der Seite steht!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. November 2015)

-zor- schrieb:


> Echt??? wieso machen die denn sowas und steht natürlich auch nicht auf der Seite
> 
> Was gibt es denn für Gabel Alternativen fürs Fatty und mit 1 1/8 Steuerrohr???
> denn den tappered Konusring für den Smootie Mixer gibts es auch nicht mehr
> ...



Ich lasse mir den orig. Konus immer auf Maß nachdrehen. 
Denn die untere "Kappe" des Mixers ist echt top.


----------



## -zor- (12. November 2015)

ja da hast du wohl recht, das schwirte mir auch schon im Kopf rum, Konus in die Werkstadt und Farley Gabel auf den Müll 

Und welche FDS Gabel machst sich gut im Farley?


----------



## -zor- (12. November 2015)

hier noch mal draußen


----------



## ndg (12. November 2015)

Hat eigendlich schon mal jemand das TrailFatty ??
Life gesehen , getestet  und /oder gekauft. 
Und wenn Ja  mit welchem ergebniss?

Taucht des wass?

MfG. NdG


----------



## hw_doc (12. November 2015)

-zor- schrieb:


> Echt??? wieso machen die denn sowas und steht natürlich auch nicht auf der Seite
> 
> Was gibt es denn für Gabel Alternativen fürs Fatty und mit 1 1/8 Steuerrohr???
> denn den tappered Konusring für den Smootie Mixer gibts es auch nicht mehr
> ...



Den Mixer-Ring müsste ich auch noch haben.

Meine Alternative hast Du ja gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (13. November 2015)

Welche Version der Sarma hast du genommen? ...die Haben ja alle Längen 450/465/470mm
Der "Mixer-Ring" ist das der 1,5" Konus für den Smoothy?
ich hätte noch drei blaue Distanzringe vom Farley


----------



## hw_doc (14. November 2015)

-zor- schrieb:


> Welche Version der Sarma hast du genommen? ...die Haben ja alle Längen 450/465/470mm
> Der "Mixer-Ring" ist das der 1,5" Konus für den Smoothy?
> ich hätte noch drei blaue Distanzringe vom Farley



Ist die Tapered-Schnellspanner-Version geworden. Für meinen FSA-Steuersatz hatte ich vergebens versucht, an einen Reduzierkonus zu kommen - zwei Lieferversuche aus Frankreich schlugen fehl - schlechtes Omen.
Sarma haben mit der Gabel echt vieles richtig gemacht, nur die PM-Gewinde mussten nachgezogen werden. Sogar ein Expander nebst (hässlicher) Carbonkappe ist dabei!
Nun fehlen eigentlich noch 150 mm-Versionen mit 465 und 485 mm in der dezent-schwarzen Optik.

Nein, ist der Reduzierkonus für 1 1/8"-Gabeln wie die Carbonforke von On-One.

Auf meinem Spacer-Türmchen steht inzwischen Reverse...  B)

Hoffentlich komm ich nachher zu ner Probefahrt, die Nachtschicht war trotz des riskanten Datums im 2. Anlauf* offenbar erfolgreich!
_

*Verdammte Expander!


----------



## Bumble (14. November 2015)

Irgendwie schade dass der arme Fatty Rahmen jetzt nur noch so rumliegt  
Wenn ich mir die alten Bilder so anschaue wars ja schon ein hübsches Kerlchen


----------



## Meister-Dieter (14. November 2015)

Wieso war......?


----------



## Bumble (14. November 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Wieso war......?


Weils das Bike zwecks diverser Organspenden nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## -zor- (14. November 2015)

so... erste Runde mit Sohnemann... er ist happy... ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (15. November 2015)

Hat jemand zufälliger Weise eine VR-Nabe für die Fatty-Carbongabel (RDS!) abzugeben - oder gar ein ganzes Laufrad?

Edit: Freue mich über eine PM!


----------



## criscross (16. November 2015)

ich hätte noch ein neues Schaltauge für das Fatty abzugeben,
habs zum Glück nie gebraucht.....


----------



## Martina H. (16. November 2015)

@hw_doc

Bei On One gibt es momentan ein komplettes Vorderrad im Clearance Sale...


----------



## hw_doc (16. November 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @hw_doc
> 
> Bei On One gibt es momentan ein komplettes Vorderrad im Clearance Sale...



Ja, schon gesehen - aber sind die Felgen nicht "bäh"?
Viele beschweren sich doch über den mauen Reifensitz - "Mission: tubeless" also impossible, nicht?


----------



## Bumble (16. November 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ja, schon gesehen - aber sind die Felgen nicht "bäh"?
> Viele beschweren sich doch über den mauen Reifensitz - "Mission: tubeless" also impossible, nicht?


die onone laufräder entsprechen nicht deinen wünschen, lass es lieber sein


----------



## Martina H. (16. November 2015)

Für Tubeless sicher nicht geeignet...


----------



## Bumble (16. November 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Für Tubeless sicher nicht geeignet...


wenn man was leichtes möchte sicher auch nicht....


----------



## Martina H. (16. November 2015)

...ist aber günstig - und sicher gibt es bessere 

Ich suche ja auch - wenn Du also einen Tip hast - immer her damit


----------



## Bumble (16. November 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...ist aber günstig - und sicher gibt es bessere
> 
> Ich suche ja auch - wenn Du also einen Tip hast - immer her damit


Ich denk es gibt aktuell keinen besseren allrounder als die DT Felge, is richtig leicht, ausreichend breit und hält mich aus, was will man mehr 
je nach geldbeutel dann die naben aussuchen und gut is...


----------



## Martina H. (16. November 2015)

... hmmh, ja, die steht auf dem Wunschzettel - nur ist leider mein Bankkonto dagegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (16. November 2015)

Edit: verdammter Seitenumbruch...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (16. November 2015)

Hätte noch die originalen LR vom Kona WO anzubieten!


----------



## Martina H. (17. November 2015)

...hmmh, ich suche ja nur Vorne - aber der @bikebecker  sucht einen kompletten Satz. Ich weiss jetzt nur nicht welche Maße...


----------



## bikebecker (17. November 2015)

Hallo

Danke @Martina H. Ich suche Vr135 Qr9 / Hr197 , das Wo hat leider 150/ 190.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Meister-Dieter (17. November 2015)

135/190


----------



## hw_doc (21. November 2015)

Kennt jemand einen preiswerten Steuersatz, dessen Unterschale mit der Fatty-Carbongabel harmoniert, also 57 mm breit ist?
Der Smoothie Mixer ist nicht mehr zu bekommen...

In das Fat Chili ist eine Sarma Hoboy Carbongabel eingezogen:

















Fahrverhalten: Bombig, obwohl die Lenkerhöhe noch nicht endgültig gefunden ist..


----------



## Martina H. (22. November 2015)

... hab ich Dich mit meiner Kaufanfrage auf dumme Ideen gebraucht?


----------



## hw_doc (22. November 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... hab ich Dich mit meiner Kaufanfrage auf dumme Ideen gebraucht?



Nee, die Hoboy musste ja erst Ihren Weg aus "CN" zu mir finden - das war schon von Langer Hand geplant, nachdem ich kapiert hatte, dass ich für meine FDS-Nabe eine FDS-Gabel brauche.  B)


----------



## zoomer (22. November 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich schon IS-Versetzungsadapter gegen das FDS/RDS Drama ?
So dass man z.B. an den Fatty Gabeln mit RDS eine gebräuchlichere, flexiblere,
"normale" FDS Nabe fahren kann ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (22. November 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon IS-Versetzungsadapter gegen das FDS/RDS Drama ?
> So dass man z.B. an den Fatty Gabeln mit RDS eine gebräuchlichere, flexiblere,
> "normale" FDS Nabe fahren kann ?



IMO kann das nicht (oder mindestens nicht gut) funktionieren.
Flexibel ist man, wann man eine RDS-Nabe kauft - Spacer für die Bremsscheibe bei Montage in einer FDS-Gabel gibt es u. a. von Hope zu kaufen...
Oder gleich auf 150/15... B)


----------



## zoomer (22. November 2015)

Die FDS kann man ja von 135 auf 150 mm aufrüsten wenn nötig, die RDS nicht.

Entweder ein Adapter der ein stabileres Gewinde hat und an der IS Aufnahme einige
mm dünner ist, oder gleich von der Aussenseite her montiert und der PM Aufsatz
wieder nach innen versetzt ...
Die Achsen der PM Löcher wären in beiden Fällen aus der normalen Achse versetzt.


----------



## hw_doc (22. November 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Die FDS kann man ja von 135 auf 150 mm aufrüsten wenn nötig, die RDS nicht.



Wobei ich das nicht verstehe, schließlich bräuchte es nach meinem Verständnis hier




einfach nur einen dritten Spacer für die Bremsscheibe. Auch wenn im Bericht dazu Deine Aussage für das Beispiel "Fatsno" bestätigt wird.


----------



## zoomer (22. November 2015)

Es sind wohl 2 Bremsscheibenadapter um 2x kurze Schrauben versetzt montieren zu
können. Finde auch dass es egal ist ob man jetzt um 15 oder gleich 20 mm auffüttert.
Ich denke es geht eher darum dass die Achskäppchen für den 150 mm Umbau
irgendwann zu weit auskragen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. November 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon IS-Versetzungsadapter gegen das FDS/RDS Drama ?
> So dass man z.B. an den Fatty Gabeln mit RDS eine gebräuchlichere, flexiblere,
> "normale" FDS Nabe fahren kann ?



Es gibt inzwischen 2 verschiedene Carbongabeln. Unterschied könnte der angesprochene Bremsenstandard sein. Habe nicht genauer geschaut.


----------



## zoomer (22. November 2015)

Ich glaube die 2. ist eine schmale 26er/29er Carbongabel (!?)
Steht nicht so recht dabei.
Die hat nur 45 mm (nicht °  ) Rake/Offset.
Die Fatty Carbon hat sogar 55 mm Offset.

RDS oder FDS wird nirgends, auch nicht bei der Stahlgabel angegeben.
Muss man wohl einfach wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (22. November 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich glaube die 2. ist eine schmale 26er/29er Carbongabel (!?)
> Steht nicht so recht dabei.
> Die hat nur 45 mm (nicht °  ) Rake/Offset.
> Die Fatty Carbon hat sogar 55 mm Offset.
> ...



Doch:
http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FOOOCFAT/on-one-carbon-fatty-fork
"Our Fatty runs 10mm front axle with regular rear standard disc brake spacing. It's the same positioning as our regular chromoly fork - everything just swaps over."


----------



## Bumble (22. November 2015)

Da es den Smoothie Mixer ja leider nicht mehr gibt:
Welcher untere Steuersatz passt denn ideal zwischen Fatty-Rahmen und Fatty Carbon Gabel ohne dass da unschöne Übergänge entstehen ?
Oder hat noch jemand nen Smoothie abzugeben ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. November 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Da es den Smoothie Mixer ja leider nicht mehr gibt:
> Welcher untere Steuersatz passt denn ideal zwischen Fatty-Rahmen und Fatty Carbon Gabel ohne dass da unschöne Übergänge entstehen ?
> Oder hat noch jemand nen Smoothie abzugeben ?



(Fast) baugleich der Sixpack Fire (alte Version, nicht der 2016er).
Z.B. hier:
http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...5_pla&ef_id=VWGuHAAAAVaE6C66:20151122204635:s


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. November 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Da es den Smoothie Mixer ja leider nicht mehr gibt:
> Welcher untere Steuersatz passt denn ideal zwischen Fatty-Rahmen und Fatty Carbon Gabel ohne dass da unschöne Übergänge entstehen ?
> Oder hat noch jemand nen Smoothie abzugeben ?


Falls das nix wird mit der Suche, gibt's von mir als Trost ein Eis am Stiel.


----------



## Bumble (22. November 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> (Fast) baugleich der Sixpack Fire (alte Version, nicht der 2016er).
> Z.B. hier:
> http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...5_pla&ef_id=VWGuHAAAAVaE6C66:20151122204635:s


Die Fatty Carbon Gabel hat aber 1-1/8 Steuerrohr.
Der Sixpack is für 1.5


----------



## Bumble (22. November 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Falls das nix wird mit der Suche, gibt's von mir als Trost ein Eis am Stiel.
> Anhang anzeigen 438961


Was es alles gibt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. November 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Die Fatty Carbon Gabel hat aber 1-1/8 Steuerrohr.
> Der Sixpack is für 1.5



Ich habe den Sixpack einfach auf die schnelle verlinkt. Den gibt es auch in passendem Maß. Aber das habe ich dir schon zugetraut.


----------



## Bumble (22. November 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Sixpack einfach auf die schnelle verlinkt. Den gibt es auch in passendem Maß. Aber das habe ich dir schon zugetraut.


Du überschätzt mich, ich bin sehr faul


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. November 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Du überschätzt mich, ich bin sehr faul


Warum zitierst du deinen Chef? Ist doch noch Wochenende!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. November 2015)

Einmal @Bumble  -  immer Bumble!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (22. November 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Warum zitierst du deinen Chef? Ist doch noch Wochenende!


Muss vom jahrelangen Wochenend-Dienst kommen, kann einfach nicht abschalten


----------



## Wbs_70 (24. November 2015)




----------



## Bumble (24. November 2015)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


>



jetzt hab ich doch mal googeln müssen


----------



## Optimizer (25. November 2015)

Ich finde das OnOne mit dem doppelten Obergeröhr immer noch das sexyiest Fatbike alive!


----------



## zoomer (25. November 2015)

Stimmt


----------



## Bumble (25. November 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Stimmt



Mist, jetz hab ich mir mit der Gabel die Augen verblitzt  Dachte, die wären schon alle beim Alteisen


----------



## jmr-biking (25. November 2015)

Willst du noch eine haben? Mein verstaubt im Keller.


----------



## zoomer (25. November 2015)

Meine steht auch nur im Abstellraum rum, das oben war ein recht altes Bild.
Ich find sie aber immer noch cool.

Ich finde das ganze Fatty in diesem Aufbau und überklebten Labels super.
Aber nicht dass ich jetzt die alten Floater wieder auspacke .....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. November 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Stimmt


Schönes Bild!  
Mir gefällt das Fatty ebenfalls noch sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (29. November 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> (Fast) baugleich der Sixpack Fire (alte Version, nicht der 2016er).
> Z.B. hier:
> http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...5_pla&ef_id=VWGuHAAAAVaE6C66:20151122204635:s



Hat die aktuelle Version denn andere Maße oder warum explizit die 2014er?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. November 2015)

Der 2016er ist nicht mehr baugleich mit dem ursprünglichen S-Mixer

Alt:





Neu:


----------



## hw_doc (29. November 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Der 2016er ist nicht mehr baugleich mit dem ursprünglichen S-Mixer
> 
> Alt:
> 
> ...




Oh, da sieht man es deutlich!
Demnach ist hier von der Beschreibung her wohl ein falsches Bild eingebunden, nicht?
https://www.bike-mailorder.de/bike-...iersteuersatz-1-5-auf-1-1-8-tapered-2014.html


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. November 2015)

Hmm, ich möchte mich da jetzt nicht ganz so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen...  Wann genau "der Neue" eingesetzt hat...


----------



## Optimizer (3. Dezember 2015)

Ist zwar ein Reifenthema, aber irgendwie auch fatty-spezifisch und die @scylla wollts glaubich auch wissen:

Ein Dunderbeist passt gut ins OnOne. Hatte Dienstagsnachts ne Ausfahrt bei hundsmiserablem Wetter (siff von oben, untenrum auch alles siffig). Auf breiten (teils sandigen) Wegen gutes schnelles Vorankommen. Da wo er greifen musste, konnte ich trotz triefend nassem Laub erstaunlich erfreulich viel Grip feststellen.


----------



## titzy (3. Dezember 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ein Dunderbeist passt gut ins OnOne


Mmh, klingt ja an sich schon mal interessant. Auf welcher Felgenbreite war das bei dir? Ich denk mal aber mit meiner zukünftigen 80er DT Felge + 2 Fach X5 Antrieb wirds da schon wieder nix. Da hat der 4,5er Juggernaut auf der 70er Felge schon nicht mehr den kleinsten Gang zugelassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (3. Dezember 2015)

82er Felge mit 1x10 Fach. Den Platz an der Kette hab ich garnicht nach geschaut. Ich mach mal'n Foto heut Mittag.


----------



## -zor- (3. Dezember 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich mach mal'n Foto heut Mittag.



ja bitte


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Dezember 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> konnte ich trotz triefend nassem Laub erstaunlich erfreulich viel Grip feststellen.



Bis auf eine fiese Stelle......  #duckundweg#


----------



## scylla (3. Dezember 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ist zwar ein Reifenthema, aber irgendwie auch fatty-spezifisch und die @scylla wollts glaubich auch wissen:
> 
> Ein Dunderbeist passt gut ins OnOne. Hatte Dienstagsnachts ne Ausfahrt bei hundsmiserablem Wetter (siff von oben, untenrum auch alles siffig). Auf breiten (teils sandigen) Wegen gutes schnelles Vorankommen. Da wo er greifen musste, konnte ich trotz triefend nassem Laub erstaunlich erfreulich viel Grip feststellen.



Danke für die Info. Meine nächster Satz Reifen ist damit wohl klar. Erst mal die Helgas abrubbeln...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. Dezember 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Erst mal die Helgas abrubbeln...


*Kopfkinoverdächtig*


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich kaufe kein Rubbel-Los weil Helga-die-Schreckliche die gleiche Mischung hat.


----------



## scylla (3. Dezember 2015)

weißt du woher? bitte gib mir mal kurz einen link oder quellenangabe. ich hab mir schon einen wolf gesucht um rauszufinden, welche gummimischung in welchem 45nrth reifen steckt. leider ergebnislos.


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Dezember 2015)

Weiß ich halt.
Vanhelga, Dunders 60a Center/52a Side
Hüsker, Dillinger 60a Fullface

Hab doch mal auch ein Auge auf die 120 TPI-Maxxis FBF/R, die sind erprobter Dual Compound mit mit Sicherheit exzellentem TR-Wulst und robusterer Karkasse. Mehrgewicht ggü. den Dunders ca. 100 Gramm pro Reifen.
Wer hart und starr fährt --->Minions FBF/R (mal so aus dem Fenster gelehnt, ohne die gefahren zu haben, aber Maxxis macht halt gute Sachen)


----------



## scylla (4. Dezember 2015)

Da du ja irgendwo einen Quell des Wissens entdeckt zu haben scheinst, frag ich gleich mal weiter  Was ist nun schon wieder Maxxis Dual Compound?
Wär ja zu einfach, wenn die Hersteller einfach mal gescheite Angaben in Shoregraden machen könnten, statt mysthische Begriffe dafür zu erfinden


----------



## Keeper1407 (4. Dezember 2015)

Bei Maxxis Dual Compound werden zwei Gummimischungen zu einem Laufflächenstreifen verarbeitet. Das Mischungsverhältnis ist je nach Reifentyp/Einsatzzweck unterschiedlich. Man kann also nicht pauschal sagen, welche Gummihärte Dual Compound hat.

Bei den 45Nrth-Reifen findet man auf deren Homepage nur Angaben zum Vanhelga (Dual compound rubber (60a in center, 52a on sides).
Zum Flowbeist und Dunderbeist steht da aber nichts. Im WWW findet man aber immer wieder Infos, dass das DC identisch zur Vanhelga ist.

Mein "Haben-will-Reflex" redet mir momentan auch unermüdlich ein, das ich neben den auf meinem Fatboy montierten Ground Controls noch einen weiteren Satz Reifen benötige. Schwanke zwischen dem Duo Flowbeist/Dunderbeist (finde ich unverschämt teuer), zwei Vanhelgas (vielleicht zu schmal?) und zwei Maxxis Minion FBR (vielleicht zu schwer 1630 gr.?).

Das Leben könnte auch wirklich einfacher sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Dezember 2015)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Mein "Haben-will-Reflex" redet mir momentan auch unermüdlich ein, das ich neben den auf meinem Fatboy montierten Ground Controls noch einen weiteren Satz Reifen benötige. Schwanke zwischen dem Duo Flowbeist/Dunderbeist (finde ich unverschämt teuer), zwei Vanhelgas (vielleicht zu schmal?) und zwei Maxxis Minion FBR (vielleicht zu schwer 1630 gr.?).



Da bin ich voll bei dir...   Geht mir ebenso.


----------



## BigJohn (4. Dezember 2015)

Ich suche den on one Thread. Kann mir jemand bei der Suche helfen?


----------



## oli_muenchen (4. Dezember 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich suche den on one Thread. Kann mir jemand bei der Suche helfen?


----------



## -zor- (9. Januar 2016)

mal wieder nach vorne holen...


----------



## Wbs_70 (11. Januar 2016)

passt ja quasi auch hier rein, mein fatty, pic of the day, by falco


----------



## gnss (17. Januar 2016)




----------



## FlowinFlo (17. Januar 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (18. Januar 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


>


Sieht man von dir auch mal wieder Bilder?


----------



## hw_doc (18. Januar 2016)

Fatty mit Eisschmodder - später wurde es dann auch noch weißer:





PS: Einäugiger Minion vermisst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (19. Januar 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> PS: Einäugiger Minion vermisst.



Du hast Stuart verloren ?


----------



## hw_doc (19. Januar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Du hast Stuart verloren ?



Ja, ist irgendwo in der Stadt passiert. Da passieren die meisten Unfälle...


----------



## Bumble (19. Januar 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ja, ist irgendwo in der Stadt passiert. Da passieren die meisten Unfälle...


och nööööööööööööööö das is doch mein Lieblings-Minion


----------



## Wbs_70 (28. Januar 2016)

Letztens im schnee


----------



## Fabeymer (28. Januar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> och nööööööööööööööö das is doch mein Lieblings-Minion


----------



## Martina H. (30. Januar 2016)

... ich krieg das  garnicht mehr aus dem Gesicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (30. Januar 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 458298 ... ich krieg das  garnicht mehr aus dem Gesicht


Vorne 26"?


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. Januar 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... ich krieg das  garnicht mehr aus dem Gesicht


So geht´s mir auch. 

AnB+robe....


----------



## Martina H. (30. Januar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Vorne 26"?



Hat ja nicht lange gedauert, bis es einer sieht  - der Blick des Fachmanns eben...

Jep, Ladies and Gents - I'm proudly present:

The first...

...the one and only...

....Scalesized Fatty


----------



## Bumble (30. Januar 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> So geht´s mir auch.
> 
> AnB+robe....


sehr schick 
kannst du mir bitte mal den exakten Laufrad-Durchmesser (incl. Stollen) vom Vorderrad durchgeben ? Danke 
Und ein Link zu Vorderreifen und Felge wären auch cool, bin noch net so der B-Pluser und hab da keinen Durchblick


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. Januar 2016)

Danke! 
Ganz exakt kann ich´s nicht sagen, aber mit dem Zollstock habe ich beim Duro Crux 742mm gemessen. Ich messe die Tage nochmal nach. Die Felge ist etwas im Preis gestiegen, ich hatte ca. 22€ dafür gezahlt.


----------



## Bumble (30. Januar 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ganz exakt kann ich´s nicht sagen, aber mit dem Zollstock habe ich beim Duro Crux *742mm* gemessen.



Schade, das sind ja 3,5 - 4cm weniger im Durchmesser als bei meinen Laufrädern, macht doch ganz schön viel aus, trotz B+ 

Und 1,5 - 2cm tiefer sind ne Menge, mich nervt ja schon die 175er Kurbel, anstelle der 170er die ich immer gefahren bin (und dank E13-Drecksqualität auch bald wieder fahren werde )

Ob ich mit B+ auf meinem Dude im Trail klar kommen würde ist schwer zu sagen


----------



## Dutshlander (30. Januar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ob ich mit B+ auf meinem Dude im Trail klar kommen würde ist schwer zu sagen


das liegt mit Sicherheit nicht am Durchmesser der Laufräder, Kurbelarmlänge geschweige an 1,5-2cm Tretlager-höhe, sonder einfach an deinen Kopf. _das Können vorausgesetzt._
(der muss es Wollen...., also setz dich mal durch, wenn es sein muss mit den durch die Wand)


----------



## Bumble (30. Januar 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> das liegt mit Sicherheit nicht am Durchmesser der Laufräder, Kurbelarmlänge geschweige an 1,5-2cm Tretlager-höhe, sonder einfach an deinen Kopf. _das Können vorausgesetzt._
> (der muss es Wollen...., also setz dich mal durch, wenn es sein muss mit den durch die Wand)


Ah, der alte Mann hat die Flasche Rotwein schon fast leer und philosophiert 

Komm mal mit mir biken, dann reden wir anschließend nochmal


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. Januar 2016)

@Bumble Du musst noch eine Art "Sag" mit einbeziehen. Ein 4,8er sinkt bei 0,5bar während der Fahrt mMn stärker ein als ein B+ Reifen bei 0,9bar. Zusätzlich hat das Fatty einen geringen BB-Drop, sodass das sehr gut harmoniert.
Fatbikes, die auf 5" mit massig Platz für Schlamm hin optimiert sind und/oder einen starken BB-Drop haben, laufen mit 29+ sicher besser.
Das Fatty finde ich mit B+ sehr ausgewogen und dass es jetzt abgeht wie Sau, will ich nur am Rande erwähnt haben.


----------



## Bumble (30. Januar 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Zusätzlich hat das Fatty einen geringen BB-Drop, sodass das sehr gut harmoniert.



Am Fatty hatte ich da auch nie Probleme, beim Dude isses aber sehr grenzwertig.

An den höheren Luftdruck bei B+ und weniger "Einsinken" hatte ich garnicht gedacht, danke für den Tipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (30. Januar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ah, der alte Mann hat die Flasche Rotwein schon fast leer und philosophiert
> 
> Komm mal mit mir biken, dann reden wir anschließend nochmal


oha das du so den Mund voll nehmen möchtest 
die Zeit wird kommen Mr. Bubbleda bin ich mir sicher


----------



## Bumble (30. Januar 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> oha das du so den Mund voll nehmen möchtest


Is ja völlig okay wenn du deine Meinung raushaust, in dem Fall weisst du nur leider absolut nicht von was du redest und das hab ich dir auf meine charmante Art und Weise versucht zu erklären


----------



## aemkei77 (30. Januar 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Die Felge ist etwas im Preis gestiegen, ich hatte ca. 22€ dafür gezahlt.


Ich schon 28.60 ...

Gibt's auch bei CNC bike, dort war sie vor kurzem auch noch günstiger.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> So geht´s mir auch.
> 
> AnB+robe....


Wooow! 

Edit:
Und irgendwie hatte ich das neue Lackkleid gar nicht (mehr) auf dem Schirm...


----------



## titzy (31. Januar 2016)

Darf mal mal fragen was die B+ Laufräder am Fatty dann so wiegen?


----------



## FlowinFlo (31. Januar 2016)

titzy schrieb:


> Darf mal mal fragen was die B+ Laufräder am Fatty dann so wiegen?


POG-Felgen, On One VR-Nabe, Olite HR-Nabe, Sapim Race Speichen und Messingnippel kommen auf 1163/1306g.
Also kein Leichtbau, aber mit dem viel leichteren Tubeless-Setup und den schlankeren Reifen macht das am Ende -1,8kg zu meinem dicken LRS.


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Februar 2016)

Ich hab mir mal diesen OnOne Fat Not Fat-Laufradsatz günstig besorgt. Ich wollte schon immer mal mit 29" am Fatty rumtesten und jetzt hatte ich die Chance dazu.

Was wiegt so ein LRS eigentlich?










Holla, 2321 gr. ist ja nicht ganz leicht. 

Erst mal die hässlichen Aufkleber, die zudem noch diletantisch angebracht sind entfernt. Kassette und Bremsscheiben stammen vom fatten LRS.





Sorry Leute, aber ich konnte es nicht lassen. Ich tu es auch nie wieder. Versprochen! 

Ich stelle vor: FastFatty! 





Und CycloCross-Fatty! 





Ich hab mir natürlich aber noch was anderes besorgt...





Panaracer Fat B Nimble in 29x3.0 und...





... Maxxis Schläuche. Aber ich glaube, die gehen postwendent wieder zurück.


Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## Biost0ne (3. Februar 2016)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal diesen OnOne Fat Not Fat-Laufradsatz günstig besorgt. Ich wollte schon immer mal mit 29" am Fatty rumtesten und jetzt hatte ich die Chance dazu.
> 
> Was wiegt so ein LRS eigentlich?
> 
> ...




Made my Day  freu mich auf das foto mit den etwas dickeren schlappen


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Februar 2016)

So, weiter geht`s!

Nächste Evolutions-Stufe: MTB-Race-Fatty mit RoRo in 2,25"  :





Kommen wir nun zu den Panaracer in 29x3,0 auf der OnOne Reetard Trail Rim:





Ich weiß ja nicht wer hier mal behauptet hat, dass ins Fatty kein 29+ reinpasst. Ich behaupte hiermit mal genau das Gegenteil. Da gehen bestimmt noch breitere Felgen ins Fatty rein.

Oben zwischen den Sitzstreben mit Sicherheit kein Problem:





Rechts und links ist ebenfalls noch Platz für breitere Reifen und Felgen. Und wenn die Felge breiter wird, dann baut der Reifen auch nicht mehr so rund wie jetzt auf dem Bild zu sehen. Also macht die kleine Strebe zwischen den Kettenstreben auch kein Problem.






64 mm ist der Reifen an den Außenstollen auf der Felge breit. Links und rechts ist zwischen den Kettenstreben und dem Reifen jeweils noch gut 3 cm Platz. 1,3 cm sind es noch von der Reifenmitte bis zu der kleinen Strebe am Kurbellager. Kommt natürlich drauf an, wie grobstollig der Reifen ist, aber ich denke, da geht noch ein bisschen was.






Ich freue mich schon auf den ersten Fahrtest. Die Maxxis Schläuche sind nicht drin. Normale Schwalbe tun es auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (3. Februar 2016)

Zwischen dem Panaracer und einem echten 29+ Reifen liegen welten. Daran ändern dann auch breite Felgen nichts mehr. Ein Knard geht da nicht rein.


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Februar 2016)

Ich hab mir ja bewusst einen leicht rollenden Reifen zugelegt. Ob echt oder unecht, es kommt wohl eher auf den Einsatzzweck an. Und da muss man mit Sicherheit aufpassen, was man ins Fatty montieren will. Es ist ja erst mal ein Versuch von mir und für den ein oder anderen auch ein guter Anhalt.


----------



## BigJohn (3. Februar 2016)

Hab jetzt mal google bemüht. Scheinbar baut der Knard gerade mal 5mm höher. Wieviel Platz bleibt denn beim Panaracer?


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Februar 2016)

Zwischen Oberkante der Stolle und der kleinen Strebe sind es genau 1,3 cm. Könnte eng werden.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. Februar 2016)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich stelle vor: FastFatty!




das musst du jetzt mal im Procore Faden posten und fragen wie du die 4,0" Reifen da drüber bekommen sollst !


----------



## mete (3. Februar 2016)

64mm ist halt auch weit entfernt von 3.0". Da ist ja eine Muddy Mary mit nominell 2,5" breiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biost0ne (3. Februar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> 64mm ist halt auch weit entfernt von 3.0". Da ist ja eine Muddy Mary mit nominell 2,5" breiter.



Das liegt ja wohl an der felge...  sonst wäre der etwas breiter


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Februar 2016)

Klar, bis 3" sind es noch 1,2 cm, aber es ist ja noch links und rechts Platz. Und darum ging es mir hauptsächlich. Es macht ja auch keinen Sinn einen "echten" 3 Zöller auf die schmale Felge zu montieren.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. Februar 2016)

@jmr-biking kannst du bitte mal noch ein Bild von hinten in der Gesamtansicht machen ?
mich würde der optische Eindruck z.B. aus Sicht eines Hintermanns interessieren


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Februar 2016)

@Bjoern_U. : Is schon dunkel , aber ich werde morgen wohl eine Testfahrt machen. Dann bekommst du dein Foto.


----------



## BigJohn (3. Februar 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> @jmr-biking
> mich würde der optische Eindruck z.B. aus Sicht eines Hintermanns interessieren


Das hört sich ja an wie instagramm


----------



## FlowinFlo (3. Februar 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> kannst du bitte mal noch ein Bild von hinten in der Gesamtansicht machen ?
> mich würde der optische Eindruck z.B. aus Sicht eines Hintermanns interessieren


Du peilst also einen *Po*diumsplatz bei Rennen an? 

Wenn ein waschechter 29+ LRS ins Fatty passen würde, läge das Innenlager dann 1,5cm höher als beim Krampus. Müsste man sehen, wie sich das fährt.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. Februar 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Du peilst also einen *Po*diumsplatz bei Rennen an?


ne, nicht wirklich 
zumal eh selten hinter mir noch einer den Berg rauf schleicht 

Eher das Fatty mit nem leichten LRS ausstatten und für die schnelle (Trainings) Runde zu nehmen, falls mein derzeit beim Rahmenbauer weilendes Hardtail doch nicht mehr zu retten wäre und sich ein anderes angedachtes HT Projekt doch nicht verwirklichen lässt
Aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der recht schmale Reifen dann doch etwas verloren in dem insgesamt breiten Fatty Hinterbau aussieht. Von der Seite sieht es ja recht stimmig aus.


----------



## stuhli (4. Februar 2016)

@jmr-biking ..... also das 'FastFatty' schaut schon schwindsüchtig aus, selbst beim CC Fatty petzt es mir noch in den Augen.
Der Rest ist von der Seite gesehen sehr stimmig. Einen schönen Rahmen entstellt halt 'fast' nix


----------



## Wbs_70 (7. Februar 2016)

gestern im wald
fatty custom


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Februar 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Du peilst also einen *Po*diumsplatz bei Rennen an?
> 
> Wenn ein waschechter 29+ LRS ins Fatty passen würde, läge das Innenlager dann 1,5cm höher als beim Krampus. Müsste man sehen, wie sich das fährt.


Was fährst du nochmal, Flo	 -   26+ oder 27,5+  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (7. Februar 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Was fährst du nochmal, Flo	 -   26+ oder 27,5+  ?


27,5+


----------



## Wbs_70 (16. Februar 2016)




----------



## jmr-biking (19. Februar 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> @jmr-biking kannst du bitte mal noch ein Bild von hinten in der Gesamtansicht machen ?
> mich würde der optische Eindruck z.B. aus Sicht eines Hintermanns interessieren



Sorry, hat etwas länger gedauert. Hier hast du deine Ansicht von hinten.  Ich finde, dass es nicht so arg schlimm aussieht.


----------



## Mitkah (23. Februar 2016)

Hallo, Ich habe mir ein Fatty Rahmenset zugelegt, nun will ich mir Laufräder bauen, welche Naben brauche ich denn da? Ich habe die Stahlgabel ist das jetzt FDS oder RDS? Als Felegn werden ja die DT empfohlen, welche Naben fahrt ihr denn so?


----------



## Holland (23. Februar 2016)

Mitkah schrieb:


> welche Naben fahrt ihr denn so?



Hope, Hope, Hope.


----------



## Mitkah (23. Februar 2016)

Ich suche ne stundentenfreundliche Alternative, fährt und Salsa, die Novatecs gibt's ja nur in 36L

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BigJohn (23. Februar 2016)

Bei Best bike Parts gibts die qlite Naben. Oder du orderst dir welche aus China, wenn du nicht in Eile bist. Ob das jetzt FDS oder RDS ist, weiß ich gerade auch nicht.


----------



## DrachenDingsda (23. Februar 2016)

schau dir die mal an die Felgen sind nicht der Hit aber das Preisleistungsverhältniss passt und wenn du dann mal mehr Kohle hast kannst dir Reifen oder Felgen gönnen

http://www.ebay.de/itm/FATBIKE-whee...789358?hash=item1c60b883ae:g:G50AAOSwpzdWrwtw

Tante Edit sagt es gibt wohl auch noch 5% über Payback ...das Mensa essen ist also gerettet


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Februar 2016)

Die alte OnOne Stahlstarrgabel hatte RDS - Standard.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitkah (23. Februar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Bei Best bike Parts gibts die qlite Naben. Oder du orderst dir welche aus China, wenn du nicht in Eile bist. Ob das jetzt FDS oder RDS ist, weiß ich gerade auch nicht.


Ah Danke die habe ich bei CNC schon gesehen, vllt wäre die ja was


DrachenDingsda schrieb:


> schau dir die mal an die Felgen sind nicht der Hit aber das Preisleistungsverhältniss passt und wenn du dann mal mehr Kohle hast kannst dir Reifen oder Felgen gönnen
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/FATBIKE-whee...789358?hash=item1c60b883ae:g:G50AAOSwpzdWrwtw
> 
> Tante Edit sagt es gibt wohl auch noch 5% über Payback ...das Mensa essen ist also gerettet



das hast du wohl Recht, woran erkenne ich denn jetzt, dass die passen? Das steht doch gar nichts über Nabenbreite



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die alte OnOne Stahlstarrgabel hatte RDS - Standard.



Ah cool


----------



## DrachenDingsda (23. Februar 2016)

Sonst mal die Jungs anschreiben, es sind auf jeden Fall den Fotos nach zu urteilen Salsa Conversion Naben


----------



## aemkei77 (23. Februar 2016)

Mitkah schrieb:


> Hallo, Ich habe mir ein Fatty Rahmenset zugelegt, nun will ich mir Laufräder bauen, welche Naben brauche ich denn da? Ich habe die Stahlgabel ist das jetzt FDS oder RDS? Als Felegn werden ja die DT empfohlen, welche Naben fahrt ihr denn so?


Fatty ist RDS. Hab auch bei Ali nix passendes gefunden.


----------



## Mitkah (23. Februar 2016)

Also die Achsen passen dann wohl nicht  


> Front: 150x15mm like that: http://salsacycles.com/components/category/hubs/fat_conversion_hub_front_150mm
> Rear: 192x12mm
> 
> br,
> Piotr



Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zoomer (23. Februar 2016)

Cool, mit denen könnte ich meinen ICT downgraden ....


----------



## Toronto (23. Februar 2016)

Newsletter von Planet X bekommen. Bis heute 0:00 gibts noch den Clearancesale mit 35% Nachlass.
Auch das Fatty fällt drunter.
Käme in der Variante mit Carbonforke anstatt 999.99£ nur 649.99£
Versand nach D kommt 28£.
Summe 677£, umgerechnet 862€.

Die vollen 35% gibts aber nur in Landeswährung. Wenn man Euro einstellt nicht.

Ringe gerade mit mir ob ich das mache oder nicht.
Den Preis find ich mal top.

Gruß Torsten

via mobile Simbüchse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Februar 2016)

Toronto schrieb:


> Newsletter von Planet X bekommen. Bis heute 0:00 gibts noch den Clearancesale mit 35% Nachlass.
> Auch das Fatty fällt drunter.
> Käme in der Variante mit Carbonforke anstatt 999.99£ nur 649.99£
> Versand nach D kommt 28£.
> ...



Auf geht´s!!!


----------



## criscross (23. Februar 2016)

Toronto schrieb:


> Newsletter von Planet X bekommen. Bis heute 0:00 gibts noch den Clearancesale mit 35% Nachlass.
> Auch das Fatty fällt drunter.
> Käme in der Variante mit Carbonforke anstatt 999.99£ nur 649.99£
> Versand nach D kommt 28£.
> ...


für den Preis kann man wohl nix falsch machen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. Februar 2016)

du hast noch 6 Minuten Zeit...


----------



## Toronto (24. Februar 2016)

Tja, habs nicht gemacht.

Aber nur weil die Vernunft mal wieder gesiegt hat und momentan genug Kohle in den Dachgeschossausbau fliesst.

Nach nem Angebot ist vor nem  Angebot.


...aber trotzdem doof irgendwie. 
Ist immer soviel Monat am Ende vom Geld übrig...  

Gruß Torsten

via mobile Simbüchse!


----------



## -zor- (3. März 2016)

einen Moment bitte!


----------



## -zor- (3. März 2016)

... habe mal wieder am Fatty geschraubt und für gut befunden 



 







 

so macht das Fatty nun richtig Spaß


----------



## Bumble (3. März 2016)

-zor- schrieb:


> ... habe mal wieder am Fatty geschraubt und für gut befunden



80mm ?

Schaut extrem stimmig aus von der Geometrie her


----------



## Meister-Dieter (3. März 2016)

Hast du ein Farley geschlachtet?


----------



## -zor- (3. März 2016)

ein klares ja zu beidem!!!
ja...80mm Bluto aus nem super Angebot von fatbikes.at
ja...halbes Farley6 mit eingebaut aber die Farley Gabel funktionierte nicht im Fatty!


----------



## -zor- (3. März 2016)

aber ich denke den grauen inneren Aufkleber ziehe ich wieder runter!
und endlich kann ich auch damit fahren, Sohnemann hat das mit dem Nachlauf ja nicht gestört, aber ich fand es grausam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitkah (3. März 2016)

Das sieht richtig geil aus, meins ist noch im Umbau befindlich 

Sagt mal gibt es eine Maximalgröße für die Bremsscheiben? Ich plane 203 und 180



Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. März 2016)

Mitkah schrieb:


> Ich plane 203 und 180


geht problemlos und mit Segen von RS bzw. onOne
Ich habe 200/180 drauf



(leider kein besseres Bild auf dem das gut zu sehen ist)


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. März 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> (leider kein besseres Bild auf dem das gut zu sehen ist)


hab doch eins gefunden


----------



## MaHaHnE (10. März 2016)

Sagt mal, haben wir eigentlich hier irgendwo ne übersicht, welche Reifenbreite, bzw. welche Reifen max. in das Fatty eingebaut warden können?
Ich liebäugle mit den Maxxis Minion FBF und FBR in 4.8. Wird schwer, oder?


----------



## zoomer (10. März 2016)

Breite ist weniger das Problem.
Von der Höhe her bekommt man den Lou nicht hinten rein weil er an der
Strebe am Yoke ansteht. Ein 4.8er Jumbo Jim geht wohl noch knapp rein.

Falls man 2-fach fährt bleibt ggf. die Kette in den kleinen Gängen hängen.


----------



## Bumble (10. März 2016)

2fach wird sicher nicht gehen, bei 1fach kommts dann auf die eingesetzte felge an

ohne bissl mehr Infos is ne sinnvolle aussage unmöglich

so aus dem bauch raus hätte ich mal vermutet, dass bei 1fach die 45nrth Beister und die maxxis 4.8er auf z.b. ner DT-Felge oder ner RD reinpassen könnten


----------



## MaHaHnE (14. März 2016)

Danke für die Infos. 
Ah, mehr Infos. Sorry. Felge ist eine Rollin Darryl und es wird 1-fach gefahren. Habe im Moment den Panaracer Fat B Nimble drauf. Der ist mir nur etwas "wenig" von allem. Zu wenig Profil, zu wenig breit. Von den Streben ist bei dem Reifen noch viel Luft, aber da stellt sich halt die Frage, was geht da nun rein.


----------



## MaHaHnE (21. März 2016)

So, die MAxxis sind einfach mal bestellt. Hoffe, die passen rein.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. März 2016)

MaHaHnE schrieb:


> So, die MAxxis sind einfach mal bestellt. Hoffe, die passen rein.


egal wie, zeig uns davon mal Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (21. März 2016)

jipppp... bitte mit Bildern


----------



## MaHaHnE (23. März 2016)

Wird gemacht. Hoffe morgen kommen die Teile an

"Ostermontagsedit": Reifen sind nicht angekommen. Hoffe auf morgen...


----------



## lmart1n (28. März 2016)

Fährt hier jemand ein On One Fatty Trail? Ich konnte letzten Monat nicht widerstehen, durch Rabatt und Gutscheinbug die günstige Variante mit 2x10 X5 für 610 GPB erstanden.






Die montierten Reifen konnten mich nicht überzeugen. Weiß jemand was hinten maximal passt? Jumbo Jim 4.8? Minion FBR? 

Danke!


----------



## BigJohn (28. März 2016)

lmart1n schrieb:


> Fährt hier jemand ein On One Fatty Trail? Ich konnte letzten Monat nicht widerstehen, durch Rabatt und Gutscheinbug die günstige Variante mit 2x10 X5 für 610 GPB erstanden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


610 Pfund? Das sind keine 900€, oder? Guter Preis. 
Das Fatty Trail ist hier noch selten, bzw mir ist keins im Forum bekannt. Am besten du machst mal Bilder, wie viel Platz im Hinterbau oben und unten bleibt. Das Limit gibt wahrscheinlich die Kette vor, aber mit Glück passen (echte) 4.5er


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. März 2016)

lmart1n schrieb:


> Fährt hier jemand ein On One Fatty Trail? Ich konnte letzten Monat nicht widerstehen, durch Rabatt und Gutscheinbug die günstige Variante mit 2x10 X5 für 610 GPB erstanden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mal bitte Bilder von der Seite.  Danke


----------



## zoomer (28. März 2016)

lmart1n schrieb:


> Die montierten Reifen konnten mich nicht überzeugen. Weiß jemand was hinten maximal passt? Jumbo Jim 4.8? Minion FBR?
> 
> Danke!



Tja, da würden dir wohl Jumbo Jims auch nicht taugen.
Die würde ich mir nämlich in in 4.4" in meinen altes Weisses bauen,
wenn ich nicht schon die 4.0er drin hätte.
Ausser hochprofiligen Reifen wie den Lous etc. könnte man da ggf.
schon den ein oder anderen 4.8er gerade noch reinquetschen.

Vielleicht ist ja im neuen Fatty ein bisschen mehr Platz.

Sieht bei Dir nach 2-fach aus, da musst Du auch mal gucken ob bei
breiten Reifen auch die Kette noch vorbei kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lmart1n (28. März 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> 610 Pfund? Das sind keine 900€, oder? Guter Preis.
> Das Fatty Trail ist hier noch selten, bzw mir ist keins im Forum bekannt. Am besten du machst mal Bilder, wie viel Platz im Hinterbau oben und unten bleibt. Das Limit gibt wahrscheinlich die Kette vor, aber mit Glück passen (echte) 4.5er


rund 850 €. Zum Thema Kette unten mehr...

Allgemein ist das Bike wirklich nett. 
Ich bin 1,73 groß, habe lange Beine und kurzen Oberkörper. Mir passt "S" vom Reach her gerade so mit extrem kurzem Vorbau. Ein 12° 35mm Rise Syntace Lenker wäre noch angenehmer...

Die Bluto ist für mich mit 63kg ohne Tokens (Auslieferzustand) nicht zu gebrauchen. Ich fahre ich Sie mit 0% Sag und sie schlägt trotzdem durch. Testweise mit Selbstbau-Token auf dem Weg der Besserung. Aber die Arme merke ich nach 1-2 Abfahrten auf jeden Fall. Da ist eine Rock Shox Sektor sogar arm-entlastender. Von einer Pike/Lyrik gar nicht zu sprechen.

Sorgen macht mir hinten die QR-Aufnahme. Bin mir nicht sicher ob sie auf Dauer kleinere Drops bis 1m mitmacht. Finde den Hinterbau allgemein sehr "flexibel".

Das Bike hab ich mir für schlechtes Wetter und nassen Untergrund gekauft, da ich wegen Wegrutschen in letzter Zeit häufiger gestürzt bin. Nie schlimm, aber immer wieder Schürfwunden. Heute war es relativ feucht und muss sagen, der Grip ist im Vergleich zu meinen Minion 2,5er (ST, 1,3bar vorne, 1,5bar 3C hinten) um Welten besser. Man kann es ziemlich laufen lassen.



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mal bitte Bilder von der Seite.  Danke


Gerne!







zoomer schrieb:


> Tja, da würden dir wohl Jumbo Jims auch nicht taugen.
> Die würde ich mir nämlich in in 4.4" in meinen altes Weisses bauen,
> wenn ich nicht schon die 4.0er drin hätte.
> Ausser hochprofiligen Reifen wie den Lous etc. könnte man da ggf.
> ...


Heute noch einmal genauer angeschaut. Eigentlich ist mindestens 1,2cm Platz je Seite, aber das Problem ist die Kette. Vor allem natürlich in der klein/groß Kombi. Da sind vielleicht 3-4mm Platz.

Aber ich hätte jetzt auch kein Problem wenn es in der Extremstellung bisschen schleift, bergauf ist mit dem Teil sowieso der Horror im Vergleich mit meinen Litevilles.

Umbau auf 1x11/12 steht nicht zur Debatte, da teurer als das gesamte Bike.

Oder würdet ihr das mögliches Schleifen als sehr kritisch sehen?

Meine Idee sonst, hinten einen "kleinen" Jim in 4.0 und vorne einen Minion FBF... dann hätte ich bisschen Gewicht gespart und sollte keinen Grip hinten verlieren und vorne deutlich zulegen.






Nach 22km und 1000hm ist man wirklich tot... Geht es euch da auch so? Mit einem normalen Bike ist das für mich eigentlich ziemlich problemlos.
Pneus fahre ich mit 0,35 bar vorne und 0,425 bar hinten. (Gemessen mit Flaig Messgerät, also genauer geht es kaum... - kann ich jedem nur empfehlen, dagegen sind Schwalbe Airmax oder SKS Airchecker oder wie auch immer absoluter Schrott)


*Hat jemand 2-3 Bottomless Token in 32mm für die Bluto übrig? Bitte PN!*


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. März 2016)

lmart1n schrieb:


> Nach 22km und 1000hm ist man wirklich tot... Geht es euch da auch so? Mit einem normalen Bike ist das für mich eigentlich ziemlich problemlos.


Bergauf kostet ein Fatbike schon mehr Kraft aber hier kommt hinzu, dass du die Floater und wahrscheinlich auch die schweren Originalschläuche fährst sowie ein paar andere Anbauteile des Komplettbikes das Gewicht etwas erhöhen. 
Da gäbe es also Optimierungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. März 2016)

lmart1n schrieb:


> Nach 22km und 1000hm ist man wirklich tot... Geht es euch da auch so? Mit einem normalen Bike ist das für mich eigentlich ziemlich problemlos.


ja, ist bei mir ähnlich 
so lange ich z.B. auf meiner Hausstrecke nicht versuche mit dem Dicken den gleichen Schnitt zu fahren wie mit den Schmalspurbikes und für die 10-12km Flachpassage am Anfang den Luftdruck etwas erhöhe, schaffe ich auch die gleiche Strecke ohne völlig gemolken zu sein. Nur brauche ich eben deutlich länger


----------



## lmart1n (28. März 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Bergauf kostet ein Fatbike schon mehr Kraft aber hier kommt hinzu, dass du die Floater und wahrscheinlich auch die schweren Originalschläuche fährst sowie ein paar andere Anbauteile des Komplettbikes das Gewicht etwas erhöhen.
> Da gäbe es also Optimierungsmöglichkeiten.


Klar könnte man deutlich Gewicht sparen. So sind es 14,9kg inkl. Pedale. Auch nicht so viel. Mein LV 301 bringt auch fast 12kg auf die Waage. Aber ich möchte nicht viel Geld ausgeben fürs Optimieren. Schläuche und Reifen (wie schon angemerkt) stehen auf dem Plan. Welche Schläuche sind zu empfehlen? Die neuen Schwalbe EVO gibt es ja nicht für Fatbikes...

Finde auch keine Gewichtsangabe zu den verbauten OnOne Schläuchen. Die Reifen sind mit 1800g ja für die Leistung wirklich sau schwer.

/edit Schläuche wohl 600g, Reifen dafür nur 1480g. Quelle


----------



## BigJohn (28. März 2016)

Der Conti Freeride Schlauch in 26'' hat sich hier als allrounder etabliert. Deine Reifenwahl halte ich für sinnvoll und es wird auch erst mal nicht zu teuer. Mehr Geld kannst du immer noch investieren, wenn du auf fatbikes hängen bleibst


----------



## Meister-Dieter (29. März 2016)

@Imart1n  Token gibt es hier:
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=88887;menu=1000,2,121


----------



## lmart1n (29. März 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Der Conti Freeride Schlauch in 26'' hat sich hier als allrounder etabliert. Deine Reifenwahl halte ich für sinnvoll und es wird auch erst mal nicht zu teuer. Mehr Geld kannst du immer noch investieren, wenn du auf fatbikes hängen bleibst


Klingt gut und leicht. Wären allein durch die Schläuche 600 Gramm rotierende Masse weg.
Dann 500 Gramm noch durch den Jim... wäre ich bei 13,8kg ... das klingt doch schon gut.



Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @Imart1n  Token gibt es hier:
> https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=88887;menu=1000,2,121


Das ist einfach nur dreist. 5 Stück gibt es für 16 Euro überall.. (u.a. bike-components)


----------



## Meister-Dieter (29. März 2016)

Sorry,wusste ich nicht!
Wollte nur helfen!


----------



## MaHaHnE (29. März 2016)

Auf die Schnelle: Die Maxxis fbf und fbf passen in das Fatty rein und es ist ausreichend Platz vorhanden . Bilder lade ich morgen hoch.

Gesendet von meinem SM-P600 mit Tapatalk


----------



## aemkei77 (29. März 2016)

lmart1n schrieb:


> Sorgen macht mir hinten die QR-Aufnahme. Bin mir nicht sicher ob sie auf Dauer kleinere Drops bis 1m mitmacht. Finde den Hinterbau allgemein sehr "flexibel".



Keine Sorge. Steckachse gibt's noch nicht so lange, so ein Schnellspanner hält mehr aus als ein bisschen Bikepark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. März 2016)

endlich die erste Frühlingstour ohne die dicken Winterklamotten fahren können, Regensachen wären zwischendrin allerdings nicht schlecht gewesen


----------



## MaHaHnE (30. März 2016)

Heute dann mal die neuen Reifen eingefahren. Resümee: Bei viel Matsch rutscht früher oder später alles. Sonst gute Teile,  die Maxxis.


----------



## Wbs_70 (8. April 2016)




----------



## oli_muenchen (21. April 2016)

Falls Ihr überlegt, Euch weitere Teile oder einen Rahmen bzw. ein Rad bei On One bzw. Planet X zu bestellen, so kann ich Euch derzeit nur empfehlen, Euer Kundenkonto mit GBP als Währung anzugeben. Ich hatte das gerade mit einer Carbon Gabel durchexerziert. Die kostet im Webshop von On One 215 Euro, oder 149 GBP. 149 GBP sind aber umgerechnet ca. 185 Euro. Ich wollte die mit meinem bestehenden Kundenkonto bestellen und einfach die Zahlwährung auf GBP umstellen. Lt. Info von On One oder Planet X ist aber ein Kundenkonto mit einer Währung verknüpft. Ein späteres Ändern ist nicht möglich. Ich habe dann einfach bei der Bestellung der Gabel ein neues Kundenkonto mit GBP angelegt und schon klappt's. Absurd, aber so habe ich gerade 30 Euro gespart...


----------



## oli_muenchen (23. April 2016)

Noch ein Hinweis: habe mit Kreditkarte bezahlt. Da fallen - zumindest bei meiner Mastercard -nur 1.75% Gebühren für Fremdwährung an. Mit Paypal ist der Kurs deutlich schlechter...


----------



## hw_doc (23. April 2016)

Kann mir jemand sagen, was für ein Steuersatz nach S.H.I.S.-Norm in das Fatty TRAIL gehört?

Bei den Fertigbikes ist nur folgendes vermerkt: 
"FSA Orbit C-40 No.42 ACB Tapered Headset (OEM Only) / Black / 9 mm"


----------



## BigJohn (23. April 2016)

IS 42 und 52


----------



## hw_doc (23. April 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> IS 42 und 52



Danke!
Unten auf EC zu gehen, um höher zu kommen, sollte dabei ja kein Problem sein, oder?


----------



## BigJohn (24. April 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Danke!
> Unten auf EC zu gehen, um höher zu kommen, sollte dabei ja kein Problem sein, oder?


EC52 gibt es meines Wissens nicht. Bei voll-integrierten Steuersätzen entfallen die Lagerschalen komplett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (24. April 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> EC52 gibt es meines Wissens nicht. Bei voll-integrierten Steuersätzen entfallen die Lagerschalen komplett.



Oh, Mist! Irgendwas ist ja immer.
Also die Kombination aus 52er Innenmaß und rund einem Zentimeter Höhengewinn scheint nicht drin, oder fällt Dir noch was ein?


----------



## aemkei77 (27. April 2016)

Mein Fatty hat abgenommen



 

Neue Schuhe und neues Kleid


----------



## aemkei77 (27. April 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Oh, Mist! Irgendwas ist ja immer.
> Also die Kombination aus 52er Innenmaß und rund einem Zentimeter Höhengewinn scheint nicht drin, oder fällt Dir noch was ein?


Einen Gabelkonus drehen lassen, der 1 cm dick ist


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. April 2016)

Es gibt von Procraft Spacer dafür. Habe aber gerade kein Link dazu..

@aemkei
Schick geworden!


----------



## aemkei77 (27. April 2016)

Danke @taunusteufel78

Von vorne:


----------



## -zor- (27. April 2016)

wirklich schön geworden 

welche Felgen/Reifen sind das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. April 2016)

Könnten auch die P.O.G. sein?!

@aemkei77 

Darf ich nach dem Farbcode fragen?


----------



## aemkei77 (27. April 2016)

-zor- schrieb:


> wirklich schön geworden
> 
> welche Felgen/Reifen sind das?



Felgen sind die günstigen DB-X50 von ridewill.it
Reifen TrailBoss 3.0



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Könnten auch die P.O.G. sein?!
> 
> @aemkei77
> 
> Darf ich nach dem Farbcode fragen?



Molotow 241 + High Solid 2k Transparent


----------



## hw_doc (27. April 2016)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Einen Gabelkonus drehen lassen, der 1 cm dick ist





taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Es gibt von Procraft Spacer dafür. Habe aber gerade kein Link dazu..
> 
> @aemkei
> Schick geworden!



Hab ihn gefunden - natürlich nur für 1 1/8"...
Aber das mit dem "Konus" aka. Gabelspacer drehen lassen wäre was. Bei nem Tapered-Schaft kommen da ne Menge Variablen dazu, wenn ich mir das recht überlege:
Der Schaft verliert auf 15 mm Höhe 0,65 mm Durchmesser. Wenn der Konus vom Steuersatz recht stramm sitzt, könnte er sich schon auf der Höhe wohlfühlen. Oder was meint Ihr?



aemkei77 schrieb:


> Felgen sind die günstigen DB-X50 von ridewill.it
> Reifen TrailBoss 3.0
> 
> 
> ...



Geile Farbe! Inspiriert von Trek?



aemkei77 schrieb:


> Danke @taunusteufel78
> 
> Von vorne:



Zeig mal eins von der Seite!
Ich würd noch den Bashguard schwärzen - sonst absout top!


----------



## aemkei77 (27. April 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Geile Farbe! Inspiriert von Trek?



Nein, hatte ursprünglich nach der Santa Cruz Farbe gesucht.
War mir aber dann doch zu Pink.
Sollte eigentlich auf den Downhiller, der ist aber schlußendlich gelbgrün geworden und so war die Farbe fürs SemiFatty über.







hw_doc schrieb:


> Zeig mal eins von der Seite!









hw_doc schrieb:


> Ich würd noch den Bashguard schwärzen - sonst absout top!



Sobre gustos...
aber Danke!


----------



## hw_doc (27. April 2016)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Nein, hatte ursprünglich nach der Santa Cruz Farbe gesucht.
> War mir aber dann doch zu Pink.
> Sollte eigentlich auf den Downhiller, der ist aber schlußendlich gelbgrün geworden und so war die Farbe fürs SemiFatty über.
> 
> ...



Ah, jetzt seh ich: Du hast das Original-Weiß mit Decals durchschimmern lassen - gute Idee!


----------



## zoomer (27. April 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Der Schaft verliert auf 15 mm Höhe 0,65 mm Durchmesser. Wenn der Konus vom Steuersatz recht stramm sitzt, könnte er sich schon auf der Höhe wohlfühlen. Oder was meint Ihr?



Ich meine dass das eine ganz gefährlich Stelle ist.
Da ist sowieso schon die höchste Biegebelastung, deswegen hat man ja auf tapered umgestellt,
dann kommt genau an dieser Stelle noch die Belastung vom Konus dazu.
Darauf wird genau diese Stelle ausgelegt. Einige Millimeter daneben ist die Belastung bereits
wieder viel geringer und der Schaft möglicherweise bereits deutlich verjüngt.


----------



## whiskas54 (12. Mai 2016)

Hallo, weiß zufällig jemand von euch welches Schaltauge auf das Fatty passt? Die haben da etliche im Angebot und mit meinem Englisch komme ich da nicht sonderlich weit. Grüße


----------



## BigJohn (12. Mai 2016)

whiskas54 schrieb:


> Hallo, weiß zufällig jemand von euch welches Schaltauge auf das Fatty passt? Die haben da etliche im Angebot und mit meinem Englisch komme ich da nicht sonderlich weit. Grüße


Hier kannst du das passende aussuchen. Du solltest aber wissen ob du ein V1 oder V2 hast.
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FSOOMH/on-one-frame-replacement-rear-mech-hanger


----------



## hw_doc (7. Juni 2016)

Nun funkelt es bei direkter Lichteinstrahlung vorn und hinten dank schwarzen 3M-Reflexbands und @F7 Uli:






Ohne:




Nicht.  B)

BTW: Hat jemand noch zwei schwarze Felgenbänder rund um 60 mm übrig?
Edit: Erledigt!


----------



## McSlow (18. Juni 2016)

Moinmoin,
musste meine MTB-Kollektion auf "1" reduzieren  Da das 29er zwar schön, aber nicht ausreichend geeignet für heftigeres Gelände war und mein Enduro eh schon verkauft war hab das Fatty etwas auf Diät gesetzt, bei dem passt mir die Geo und Handling eh am besten.



 



Das Fatty wiegt nun respektable 11.3Kg, und ich hab den LRS noch nicht mal mit CX-Rays sondern simplen Sapim Race eingespeicht.
Reifen sind TL-Easy Rocket Ron 3.0er, 650b+ also auch eher die schwersten aus der Serie (so um die 720gr.). Das ganze Tubeless - Die DT XM551 sind ein Traum was TL angeht, hab schon viel mit TL gemacht ( Notubes ztr Flow, Spank Subrosa EVO...), aber das hier war ein Kinderspiel. Hätte vermutlich mit ner Handpumpe, ohne Milch und ohne Spüli geklappt  - und ohne groß rumschütteln nach ner Wochen noch kein bischen Druckverlust! )

Macht wirklich spass zu fahren und ist denke ich ein ganz netter Kompromiss. Die Originalfelgen standen erst im Bikemarkt, hab sie aber raus, vieleicht bau ich im Winter doch wieder einen vollfetten LRS auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (19. Juni 2016)

So, Zeit zum Abschiednehmen - ich brauche Platz für neue - natürlich weiterhin fette - Projekte:


 

Schön war's - viel Spaß dem neuen Eigentümer!


----------



## der FLY (21. Juni 2016)

Hiho, ich habe ein Problem mit den originalen Laufrädern und würde gern wissen, ob es anderen genauso geht...
Also: Habe mein Fatty letzten Herbst gebraucht erworben und hatte von Anfang an Probleme mit den Floater Reifen...
Die wollten ums Verrecken nicht sauber auf den Felgenhörnern sitzen! Ich habe alles versucht! Von Seifenwasser über Montagetube bis zum Überdruck von 3 Bar... Reifen war unwuchtig.
Dann habe ich mir Kenda Juggernaut 4.0 gekauft: Selbes Problem.
Jetzt fahre ich die Surly Nate 4.0 und wieder: Unwucht.   Mit viel gutem Zuschmieren und bei einem Druck von ca 2 Bar ( angegebener Max-Druck) fluppt der Reifen langsam sauber in die Wulst. Siehe Bilder. ( das was sauber aussieht, ist bei unter 1 Bar im Felgenbett)
So kann man natürlich nicht fahren, also Luft wieder ab. Bei ca 1 Bar beginnt der Reifen sich wieder zu verabschieden und unrund zu laufen.
Wenn ich ihn mit Reifenheber an der Stelle rauszieh, rutscht der Reifen eben an einer anderen Stelle in die Felge.

Fazit: 3 Reifen von 3 verschiedenen Herstellern, darunter der originale OnOne Reifen, wollen nicht auf die OnOne- Felge passen!


----------



## hw_doc (21. Juni 2016)

der FLY schrieb:


> Hiho, ich habe ein Problem mit den originalen Laufrädern und würde gern wissen, ob es anderen genauso geht...
> Also: Habe mein Fatty letzten Herbst gebraucht erworben und hatte von Anfang an Probleme mit den Floater Reifen...
> Die wollten ums Verrecken nicht sauber auf den Felgenhörnern sitzen! Ich habe alles versucht! Von Seifenwasser über Montagetube bis zum Überdruck von 3 Bar... Reifen war unwuchtig.
> Dann habe ich mir Kenda Juggernaut 4.0 gekauft: Selbes Problem.
> ...



Praktische Erfahrungen mit den Felgen habe ich nicht, aber ich musste selbst schon mal mit kleinen Zurrgurten Fatbike-Mäntel an der richtigen Stelle auf der Felge halten:
Pump zu 1/3 auf, spann dann an den rausstehenden Stellen jeweils einen Gurt drum, lass wieder einen Teil der Luft runter und zieh die Gurte etwas an. Dann wieder ein Stück aufpumpen (0,5 - 0,7 Bar), lösen und sichten.
Hört sich zwar aussichtslos an, sollte aber leichter sein, als gedacht.
Sowas hier reicht locker:


----------



## criscross (21. Juni 2016)

den Reifen im liegen montieren hat bei meinem on one immer geklappt


----------



## zoomer (21. Juni 2016)

Na ja, wenn der Reifen bei einem Bar bereits wieder runter rutscht
ist das schon ein bisschen doof ...


----------



## himbeerquark (21. Juni 2016)

der FLY schrieb:


> Die wollten ums Verrecken nicht sauber auf den Felgenhörnern sitzen


Huhu, ich hatte zunächst auch die On-One Räder am Caribou, es war nicht ganz so schlimm wie von Dir beschrieben, aber zu merken. Geholfen hatte nachspannen der Speichen, war zum Teil wabbelig und dann die FLoater solange auf der Felge drehen, bis die Unwucht minimal war.
Finale Lösung war dann aber der Umstieg auf RDs und selbst einspeichen, da waren die Floater beim ersten aufziehen rund


----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. Juni 2016)

Felgen wegwerfen,fetisch!


----------



## McSlow (21. Juni 2016)

Ich hatte das Problem auch mit den On-One Felgen. Ich glaub die sind einfach ein bischen out-of-spec.
Das mit 2 Bar hat bei mir auch geholfen. Allerdings hab ich da kein Fett/Öl/Spüli dran. Das dürfte der Grund sein warum es recht bald auch wieder runterfluppt. Vieleicht mal mit nem bischen Schleifleinen die beiden inneren hooks in der Felge anschleifen das der Reifen sitzen bleibt. Ansonsten wie schon gesagt: Andere Felgen ( marge lite z.b.) ham das Problem nicht....


----------



## BigJohn (21. Juni 2016)

Wie ich den zoomer kenne, ist  die Speichenspannung sicher penibel geprüft und einwandfrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. Juni 2016)

Hat aber, in meinen Augen, nichts mit dem Reifensitz zu tun!


----------



## himbeerquark (21. Juni 2016)

Warum nicht?  Wenn die Felge wegen mangelnder Speichenspannung dem Reifen ausweichen kann bei zB Druckänderung, weil auch obendrein das Bett nicht gut gemacht ist. Jedenfalls hatte ich mir das so zusammengereimt als Nachspannen das Problem verkleinerte...


----------



## der FLY (21. Juni 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Praktische Erfahrungen mit den Felgen habe ich nicht, aber ich musste selbst schon mal mit kleinen Zurrgurten Fatbike-Mäntel an der richtigen Stelle auf der Felge halten:
> Pump zu 1/3 auf, spann dann an den rausstehenden Stellen jeweils einen Gurt drum, lass wieder einen Teil der Luft runter und zieh die Gurte etwas an. Dann wieder ein Stück aufpumpen (0,5 - 0,7 Bar), lösen und sichten.
> Hört sich zwar aussichtslos an, sollte aber leichter sein, als gedacht.
> Sowas hier reicht locker:


Sorry, es ist leider genau andersrum. Die Bilder zeigen die Reifen bei 2 Bar, wenn sie richtig sitzen und rund laufen.
Wenn ich Luft ablasse rutschen die Reifen wieder ins Felgenbett. Um genau soviel, wie deutlich farblich abgesetzt zu sehen ist.
Im Gelände macht das nicht sooo viel aus, aber auf festem Untergrund und ab 20 Km/h habe ich ein leichtes "Rodeofeeling".
Also ist der Außenumfang der Felgenhörner etwas zu groß, damit der Reifen rundum sauber passt... zumindest ohne überhöhten Druck


----------



## der FLY (21. Juni 2016)

himbeerquark schrieb:


> Warum nicht?  Wenn die Felge wegen mangelnder Speichenspannung dem Reifen ausweichen kann bei zB Druckänderung, weil auch obendrein das Bett nicht gut gemacht ist. Jedenfalls hatte ich mir das so zusammengereimt als Nachspannen das Problem verkleinerte...


Ich glaube kaum, dass man mit der Spannung der Speichen irgendetwas an dem Umfang eines festen Alu-Ringes ändern kann 
Das müsste ja die ganze Felge stauchen...


----------



## hw_doc (21. Juni 2016)

der FLY schrieb:


> Sorry, es ist leider genau andersrum. Die Bilder zeigen die Reifen bei 2 Bar, wenn sie richtig sitzen und rund laufen.
> Wenn ich Luft ablasse rutschen die Reifen wieder ins Felgenbett. Um genau soviel, wie deutlich farblich abgesetzt zu sehen ist.
> Im Gelände macht das nicht sooo viel aus, aber auf festem Untergrund und ab 20 Km/h habe ich ein leichtes "Rodeofeeling".
> Also ist der Außenumfang der Felgenhörner etwas zu groß, damit der Reifen rundum sauber passt... zumindest ohne überhöhten Druck



Puh, so herum habe ich das noch nie gehört. Wirkt irgendwie, als sei zu viel Flutschi im Spiel - aber das ist ins Blaue getippt.  

Ich denke, das Problem wirst Du vollständig nur mit neuen Felgen lösen können. Die Alex Blizzerk 80 oder 90 wären mein erster Tipp, auf dem Papier sollen sie gut tubeless-tauglich sein und beginnen bei 80 Euro/Stück.
Mit nem Nate ist die für 4" relativ hohe Breite vorne unkritisch, andere Reifen sind da empfindlicher und daher finde ich eigentlich 65er Felgen in der Klasse praktischer, bspw. Surly Marge Lite.
Falls Du dann doch mit nem neuen LRS schwanger gehst, denk bitte dran: Die Originalgabeln vom Fatty sind RDS, das typische Fatbike-Laufrad hat inwischen FDS und dazwischen lässt sich in der Richtung nichts adaptieren...

Edit:
@BigJohn hat auch nen Satz Felgen im Bikemarkt, falls Du nicht mit dem Gedanken an tubeless spielst.


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. Juni 2016)

der FLY schrieb:


> Sorry, es ist leider genau andersrum. Die Bilder zeigen die Reifen bei 2 Bar, wenn sie richtig sitzen und rund laufen.
> Wenn ich Luft ablasse rutschen die Reifen wieder ins Felgenbett. Um genau soviel, wie deutlich farblich abgesetzt zu sehen ist.
> Im Gelände macht das nicht sooo viel aus, aber auf festem Untergrund und ab 20 Km/h habe ich ein leichtes "Rodeofeeling".
> Also ist der Außenumfang der Felgenhörner etwas zu groß, damit der Reifen rundum sauber passt... zumindest ohne überhöhten Druck



Hast du mal den Thread nach dem Problem durchsucht? Dafür ist die Felge leider bekannt, hier und auf mtbr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (21. Juni 2016)

Ich hab die Laufräder schon anfangs nachgearbeitet.

Glaube aber nicht dass es daran liegt dass meine Floater bei 2 Bar drauf gehen und
bis 0,25 Bar im Sitz bleiben. Ich glaube bei Scylla und Flo gingen die Reifen auch schon
viel früher aus dem Sitz.

Die JJ's brauchen keine 2 Bar um hochzurutschen, fallen auch sicher früher wieder herunter.
Hab ich allerdings noch nicht getestet.


----------



## Bumble (21. Juni 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Felgen wegwerfen,fetisch!


Bei deinem Budget sicher keine Frage


----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. Juni 2016)

Ich schäme mich!


----------



## Bumble (21. Juni 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Ich schäme mich!


Brauchst net, aber net jeder hat die Kohle zum fressen wie du.


----------



## der FLY (22. Juni 2016)

Zum Thema "vielleicht zuviel Flutschi" : Nur so konnte ich die Reifen überhaupt in Position bringen. Dass die Reifen bei wenig Druck zurückrutschen, lässt sich leider nicht vermeiden.


----------



## der FLY (22. Juni 2016)

Danke für die vielen Antworten! 
Hab dann gleich die nächste Frage:

Ich fahre mit dem Fatty so ziemlich das Selbe hier im Harz, was ich auch mit dem 180mm "SuperEnduro" fahre.
Das Fatty und ich sin an den Grenzen angelangt und ich habe mir nen schönen RF Atlas Lenker ...ähm... kaltverformt / begradigt...
Die Stahlgabel soll nun weichen!
Als unterbezahlte Pflegefachkraft muss ich mir ne Federgabel absparen.

Frage 1: gibt es wirklich nur QR15 Gabeln?!?

Frage 2: wieviel Federweg ist bei dem Fatty 1 sinnvoll? In Bezug auf die Winkel etc.

Danke und ride on.

p.S.: es wäre supergeil, wenn es ein 135 oder 150er Vorderrad mit QR20 gäbe. Dann könnt ich meine alte Junior-T auf FAT umbauen


----------



## skaster (22. Juni 2016)

der FLY schrieb:


> ...
> 
> p.S.: es wäre supergeil, wenn es ein 135 oder 150er Vorderrad mit QR20 gäbe. Dann könnt ich meine alte Junior-T auf FAT umbauen


Hast du da einen Denkfehler? Die Nabe muss zur Gabel passen, welche Felge du damit einspeichst spielt da in erster Linie keine Rolle, aber welche Reifenbreite und -höhe bekommst du überhaupt in eine Junior-T ? Ich glaube nicht, dass das Casting annähernd einen fetten Reifen aufnehmen kann.


----------



## DrachenDingsda (22. Juni 2016)

Wenn er die Brücken und die Verbindung der standrohre ändert könnte es klappen  

Das wird sich aber nachher in dem Kostenrahmen einer Bluto einfinden

Von der Nabe mal ganz abgesehen, auch hier müsste ein Unikat her. Suche selbst eine 135mm mit 20mm Steckachse aber das wird auf eine 15mm adapterlösung rauslaufen.


----------



## der FLY (22. Juni 2016)

DrachenDingsda schrieb:


> Wenn er die Brücken und die Verbindung der standrohre ändert könnte es klappen
> 
> Das wird sich aber nachher in dem Kostenrahmen einer Bluto einfinden
> 
> Von der Nabe mal ganz abgesehen, auch hier müsste ein Unikat her. Suche selbst eine 135mm mit 20mm Steckachse aber das wird auf eine 15mm adapterlösung rauslaufen.


Richtig 
Ich besitze ne 98er Junior-T und die ist komplett zerlegbar.
wenn ich den Horseshoe (vordere Brücke) und die beiden Kronenteile selbst fräse, dann habe ich statt 110mm dann 135 bzw 150mm Breite. Den Federweg muss ich nicht anpassen, da die breiteren Kronen entsprechend weiter gewölbt sein werden. 
Für die Steifgkeit würde ich aber lieber das offene QR20-Casting beibehalten, anstatt der Schnellspannvariante.


----------



## BigJohn (22. Juni 2016)

der FLY schrieb:


> Richtig
> Ich besitze ne 98er Junior-T und die ist komplett zerlegbar.
> wenn ich den Horseshoe (vordere Brücke) und die beiden Kronenteile selbst fräse, dann habe ich statt 110mm dann 135 bzw 150mm Breite. Den Federweg muss ich nicht anpassen, da die breiteren Kronen entsprechend weiter gewölbt sein werden.
> Für die Steifgkeit würde ich aber lieber das offene QR20-Casting beibehalten, anstatt der Schnellspannvariante.


Das ließe sich auch mit der 110mm Nabe realisieren. Wenn die Fräskunst schon so weit recht, ist auch ne längere Achse mit Spacern kein Problem mehr. Entweder wird das Rad dann mit Offset eingespeicht oder man Spacert die Bremsscheibe und den Bremssattel zueinander. Wuder am Anfang ja auch mit 135 Naben ind 150er Gabeln gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (22. Juni 2016)

der FLY schrieb:


> wieviel Federweg ist bei dem Fatty 1 sinnvoll? In Bezug auf die Winkel etc.


Das Fatty ist mit einer 80er Bluto sicher am besten beraten. Einige hier fahren auch eine 100er, aber der Lenkwinkel ist bereits sehr flach, das Tretlager sehr hoch und du würdest nur den Sitzwinkel unschön abflachen, auch im Hinblick auf die Klettereigenschaften.

Ich glaube, @-zor- s Sohn fährt eine 80er im Fatty - sieht stimmig aus.


----------



## criscross (22. Juni 2016)

hatte seiner Zeit 80/90/und 100mm probiert und fand für mich 80mm am ausgeglichensten.


----------



## -zor- (22. Juni 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich glaube, @-zor- s Sohn fährt eine 80er im Fatty - sieht stimmig aus.



jipppp... richtig und selbst da, wenn ich es fahren würde, hätte ich noch eine flache untere Lagerschale verbaut


----------



## hw_doc (4. Juli 2016)

Frisches Bild direkt nach der Montage:






Bäääm!
Das Fat Chili hat ein großes (schweres) Update erfahren!
Gott-sei-Dank gibt es für die Bontrager-Naben einen regulären Adaptersatz auf 15 mm-Achse.
Aber ich seh es schon kommen: Ich brauche als Gegengewicht wieder ein Minion am Sattel...  B)


----------



## Bumble (4. Juli 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Frisches Bild direkt nach der Montage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hässliche Gabel


----------



## der FLY (6. Juli 2016)

Ich versteh auch nicht, was diese qr15-scheiße soll...
die hätten grade bei den USDs bei 20mm bleiben können!


----------



## Bumble (6. Juli 2016)

der FLY schrieb:


> Ich versteh auch nicht, was diese qr15-scheiße soll...
> die hätten grade bei den USDs bei 20mm bleiben können!


Fatbike-Standard ? Welche 20mm Naben willste denn da nehmen ?

Prinzipiell aber ne gute Idee, hätte auch lieber ne 20mm Nabe/Achse für mehr Stabilität.


----------



## der FLY (7. Juli 2016)

Qr15 ist halt wieder ein neuer Standart, der es einem unmöglich machen soll, bereits vorhandene Teile zu benutzen... geht ein Teil des Bikes kaputt, sieht man sich gezwungen fast ein ganzes Rad zu kaufen. 
Findet man keine gute langhubige Gabel mit1 1/8 Schaft mehr, muss man sich vom Rahmen trennen.
Und das geht bei vielen "neuen Standarts" so.
zudem wird der Gebrauchtmarkt so sehr diversifiziert, dass es immer schwerer wird, genau das passende Teil für das Bike zu bekommen, das man liebt und von dem man sich nicht trennen will.
Wer (wie ich) als Pflegefachkraft arbeitet, kann sich nicht ständig neue Teile und die dann nötigen neuen Anbauteile leisten...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. Juli 2016)

Welche Fatbike Nabe hat denn eine 20mm Achse?
Gab/gibt es diesen "Standard" bei Fat überhaupt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der FLY (7. Juli 2016)

Haha...
nein, es gibt keine 20er Naben für diese Einbaubreiten...
wenn ich sowas will, muss ich mir selbst Hülsen drehen .
Ich möchte halt meine alte Marzocchi im Fatty fahren.
Habe sowohl offene 20mm als ach normale Schnellspanner Castings. Schnellspanner ist mir bei 150mm Breite aber zu lavede, also solls die Qr20 sein. Dafür gibts nur keine Naben. Also brauch ich ne Qr15 Nabe mit Achse und Hülsen auf 20mm.
ich kann ja leider nicht die originale MarzocchiNabe teilen und verlängern


----------



## aemkei77 (7. Juli 2016)

Warum eigentlich nicht? Carbon Hülse verkleben wie e13

gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. Juli 2016)

naja, nicht jeder hat solche Ideen und auch noch so alte Teile rumliegen
20mm Bohrer nehmen und gut ist....


----------



## oli_muenchen (22. August 2016)

Nachdem mir mein Fatty geklaut wurde musste nun ein anderes her. Ein Trail Fatty, angeregt durch den Schnäppchenthread....Der Rahmen für 144 GBP 

Geld für eine Bluto habe ich grad nicht,  das Angebot mit 80 GBP für die Carbongabel war dann doch zu verlockend....

Mal sehen, wie es sich fährt.  Muss noch weitere Resteteile suchen.

Eins fällt optisch schon mal auf: es ist ca 4cm länger.


----------



## hw_doc (23. August 2016)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Nachdem mir mein Fatty geklaut wurde musste nun ein anderes her. Ein Trail Fatty, angeregt durch den Schnäppchenthread....Der Rahmen für 144 GBP
> 
> Geld für eine Bluto habe ich grad nicht,  das Angebot mit 80 GBP für die Carbongabel war dann doch zu verlockend....
> 
> ...



Huh, berichte bitte mal!
Die Carbongabel hat ja nur 465 mm, die 120er Bluto deutlich über 500. Hab schon Zweifel, den Rahmen mit einer 485er Starrgabel zu versorgen...


----------



## Bumble (23. August 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Huh, berichte bitte mal!
> Die Carbongabel hat ja nur 465 mm, die 120er Bluto deutlich über 500. Hab schon Zweifel, den Rahmen mit einer 485er Starrgabel zu versorgen...


Deswegen schaut das auf dem Bild so seltsam aus, als ob die Fuhre vorne über hängen würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (23. August 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Deswegen schaut das auf dem Bild so seltsam aus, als ob die Fuhre vorne über hängen würde



Auf dem Bild fehlt offenbar auch der Steuersatz, die Gabel ist dadurch zusätzlich im Rohr noch etwas nach vorne gekippt.
Der Lenkwinkel ist mit 67,5° angegeben, wenn eine 120er Gabel drin steckt. Die ist lt. Rockshox mit 531 mm angegeben.
Was kommt denn bei einer 485er raus?

Als Vorbaulänge würde ich mal als Richtwert 35 mm ansetzen, für mehr muss man wohl bei nem L-Rahmen deutlich über 1,90 m messen.
_

Edit: Das wurde hier wohl schon mal thematisiert und es gab ein paar Bilder, darunter dieses:


----------



## oli_muenchen (23. August 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild fehlt offenbar auch der Steuersatz, die Gabel ist dadurch zusätzlich im Rohr noch etwas nach vorne gekippt.
> Der Lenkwinkel ist mit 67,5° angegeben, wenn eine 120er Gabel drin steckt. Die ist lt. Rockshox mit 531 mm angegeben.
> Was kommt denn bei einer 485er raus?
> 
> ...


Das Bild war auch der Grund, weshalb ich mich das getraut habe. Sieht doch ganz okay aus. Ja, der Steuersatz fehlt, seit heute habe ich einen.  Viel Höhe bringt er allerdings nicht, da integriert.

Ich bin übrigens 188. Der Vorbau wird sicher 70plus.

Ich schau einfach mal und berichte dann..


----------



## BigJohn (24. August 2016)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Nachdem mir mein Fatty geklaut wurde musste nun ein anderes her.



Hatte das Fatty nicht deine Frau? Das Puffin hattest du doch verkauft, oder?


----------



## oli_muenchen (24. August 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Hatte das Fatty nicht deine Frau? Das Puffin hattest du doch verkauft, oder?


Sie hat auch eins. Ich hatte das da....


----------



## hw_doc (25. August 2016)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Sie hat auch eins. Ich hatte das da....



Mein Beileid! 
Solltest ein paar Bilder und weitere Details hier posten:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gestohlene-fatbikes.754015/


----------



## BigJohn (25. August 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Mein Beileid!
> Solltest ein paar Bilder und weitere Details hier posten:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gestohlene-fatbikes.754015/


Schau mal auf Seite 2


----------



## hw_doc (25. August 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Schau mal auf Seite 2



Oh, ist also schon etwas her...


----------



## Wbs_70 (15. September 2016)




----------



## Wbs_70 (18. September 2016)




----------



## -zor- (25. September 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (1. Oktober 2016)

Hat jemand mittlerweile ein "echtes" 29+ Hinterrad ins Fatty eingebaut? Das von jmr-biking ist ja eine eher schmale Felge mit nicht besonders ausladendem Reifen.


----------



## gnss (2. Oktober 2016)

38,5cm Radius kommen am Steg bei den Kettenstreben nicht vorbei oder?


----------



## thxelf38 (6. Oktober 2016)

Hier sind ja eher die Rahmen mit doppeltem Oberrohr vertreten. 
Woran liegt das?
Ist der Trail-Rahmen einfach noch zu neu? 
Gibts den noch nicht so lange?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Oktober 2016)

Ich finde den Trail-Rahmen nicht schön!!!


----------



## thxelf38 (6. Oktober 2016)

Da geb ich dir Recht.
Der mit dem Doppelrohr gefällt mir auch besser.
Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass ich auf 228 Seiten gerade mal ein Trail gesehen hab (falls ich nicht eins übersehen hab).


----------



## hw_doc (6. Oktober 2016)

LemonySnicket schrieb:


> Hier sind ja eher die Rahmen mit doppeltem Oberrohr vertreten.
> Woran liegt das?
> Ist der Trail-Rahmen einfach noch zu neu?
> Gibts den noch nicht so lange?



Sicherlich kein schlechtes Bike, aber zum einen ist die Rahmenform nicht so einmalig, wie beim klassichen Fatty und zum anderen ist die Geo komplett auf eine Federgabel ausgelegt. Auch wenn es inzwischen einen Erfahrungsbericht hier gibt, dass es auch mit einer sehr kurzen Starrgabel gut funktionieren soll, sind das wohl in Summe weniger Argumente, sich in TRail zu holen.
Zudem stammt das klassische Fatty aus einer Zeit, wo es noch nicht so viele Mitbewerber gab - erst recht nicht am unteren Ende der Preisskala.


----------



## Staanemer (6. Oktober 2016)

Das klassische Fatty ist und war eins der ersten in Europa erhältlichen Fatbikes, zudem mit einer AM Geo, während die anderen eher auf Touren, die etwas späteren auf Race ausgelegt waren. Mit dem Gerät konnte man sich auch in schwieriges Gelände trauen. Zudem war der Preis so erschwinglich, dass man ein Fatbike halt mal ausprobieren konnte (ca. 1.380 €). 

Das Doppelrohr Design sieht nicht nur gut und besonders aus, sondern sorgt mit seinen gerade vom Steuerkopf zu den Ausfallenden durchgehenden Rohren bis heute für eine geringe Überstandshöhe, sprich "Sackfreiheit", die gerade bei kleinen bis mittelgroßen Personen für die gewisse Beinfreiheit im Gelände sorgt. Mehr noch, wer wirklich im Schnee mal absteigt lernt unweigerlich den Vorteil eines tiefen Oberrohres unvermittelt kennen, denn die Fussabdrücke liegen tiefer im Schnee als die Abdrücke der Reifen... 
Hier kann man natürlich auch noch das Tusker von Rose erwähnen, kein Doppelrohr, aber ähnliche Baumelfreiheit, irgendwie auch nicht leichter und nicht breiter.

Auf den "neuen" habe ich erwartungsvoll geblickt und wurde enttäuscht: für mich einer der hässlichsten Rahmen, die es gibt. Dann lieber einen aus China.
Viele haben wie ich gehofft, dass das neue Fatty das Design des Alten übernimmt aber mehr Reifenfreiheit bietet, eventuell eine breitere Achse bekommt, eine voll federgabeltaugliche Geo und von seinen 2,4 kg etwas abspeckt. Es gab mal Prototypen einer Carbonversion. Aber alles das ist nicht eingetreten. Daher gibt es keinen Grund zu wechseln. 

Der Fatty Rahmen ist als V2 überarbeitet worden, ist sehr günstig (unter 165 €, dank des Brexit), bewährt stabil und weiterhin mag er es heftiger im Gelände, als es sich vermuten lässt. Auch ohne Federgabel. Natürlich ersetzt er kein 160 mm Fully.

Zusammengefasst hat das Teil Charme, Charakter, Geschichte und bügelt so einiges platt, bei exzellentem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.

Das sind die Gründe warum das Teil so beliebt ist, da nimmt man nicht nur das Übergewicht und die begrenzte Reifenfreiheit in Kauf (max. 112 -114 mm), sondern bleibt tatsächlich beim bewährten statt neu zu kaufen.

Noch schlimmer: schon so mancher Fatty FahrerIn hat den Verkauf seines Törtchens so bereut, dass innerhalb weniger Wochen wieder eins angeschafft oder aufgebaut wurde. 

Geschmäcker sind verschieden und auch andere Hersteller haben tolle Dicke im Programm.

Aber ein Fatty, ist halt ein Fatty 

Und genau genommen sind alles andere nur Fatbikes, denn nur das Fatty heisst tatsächlich Fatty und darf den Namen zu recht tragen. 

Wenn ich aus Geldsorgen meine Flotte auflösen müsste, dann wäre genau das Fatty das letzte, was ich hergeben würde.


----------



## nightwolf (7. Oktober 2016)

Staanemer schrieb:


> (...) Der Fatty Rahmen ist als V2 überarbeitet worden (...)


Hmm  Aktuell finde ich auf der Seite von On-One nur die 24er Kinderversionen und Fatty 'Trail' Versionen, kein 26er Fatty ohne Federgabel.
Gehe ich von der Startseite auf 'Bikes' - 'Fat Bikes' - 'Fatty' komme ich hier raus: On-One Fatty Trail SRAM NX1 Fat Bike
Ich hab mal in der Suchmaske 'Fatty V2' eingegeben, dann findet sich der nackte Rahmen im Ausverkauf ...
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FROOFATV2/on-one-fatty-v2-frame
Ein Fatty ohne Federgabel als Komplettbike gibt es aktuell offensichtlich nicht 

P.S.: Das Skifahrerfoto verdient einen Weissabgleich  Ich zieh da im GIMP immer die allgemeine Kurve hoch und die blaue runter ... So kriegst Du den Blaustich weg  z. B. http://gimp-online.com/flaues-bild-auffrischen/


----------



## thxelf38 (7. Oktober 2016)

Man findet es schon noch, allerdings nicht im ersten Anlauf. Ich zumindest. 
Hier: http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CBOOFATCFNX/on-one-fatty-sram-nx-fat-bike
Komisch, gestern wars noch 999GBP, heute früh 1099. 
(Edit: Abweichung aufgrund der Mehrwertsteuer. Noch alles gleich.)

Gut geschrieben @Staanemer. 

P/L ist genau der Grund warum ich auf das Fatty gestossen bin. Gefällt mir sehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udu (7. Oktober 2016)

Moin,
Veruch es mal hier:
https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FROOFATV2/on-one-fatty-v2-frame


----------



## thxelf38 (7. Oktober 2016)

Das ist der Link zum Rahmen. Nightwolf meinte glaubs den Link zum Gesamtpaket.


----------



## nightwolf (7. Oktober 2016)

LemonySnicket schrieb:


> Das ist der Link zum Rahmen. Nightwolf meinte glaubs den Link zum Gesamtpaket.


Ja, richtig. Wenn ich mir ein Fatbike anschaffen sollte, dann waere hier ein Komplettrad noetig bzw. ratsam.

Hier kann ich nicht wie bei einem Renner oder MTB hergehen und die Haelfte des Aufbaus mit dem vor sich hin existierenden Kruschtelkram aus den Kellern und Bastelkisten bestreiten  - Es passt ja das meiste nicht (Achsstandard, Innenlager, ... vieles hat ganz andere Dimensionen).
Mit einem Selbstaufbau wuerde ich mir hier einen Haufen Arbeit auf den Tisch ziehen und vermutlich auch Mehrkosten, duerfte es in dem Fall also vermutlich nicht bringen.

Aber komisch dass man das nur ueber Suchmaske oder Direktaufruf findet. Ueber das Menue kommt man nur zum Fatty Trail.

Und es gab mal ein Fatty fuer 699.- GBP, das was Du weiter oben verlinkt hast, ist ja auch wieder teurer. 
Vll waren diese 699.- (die ich im Hinterkopf habe) aber auch wieder mal so eine Sonderpreisaktion; erst vor ca. zwei Wochen war das London Road mal fuer einen Sonntag mit 549.- GBP drin, um dann Montag-Dienstag wieder ueber 599.- auf 799.- zu steigen. 

_Die Preise bei P-X und On-One sind ja ziemlich mondphasenabhaengig  _


----------



## Staanemer (7. Oktober 2016)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Hmm  Aktuell finde ich auf der Seite von On-One nur die 24er Kinderversionen und Fatty 'Trail' Versionen, kein 26er Fatty ohne Federgabel.
> Gehe ich von der Startseite auf 'Bikes' - 'Fat Bikes' - 'Fatty' komme ich hier raus: On-One Fatty Trail SRAM NX1 Fat Bike
> Ich hab mal in der Suchmaske 'Fatty V2' eingegeben, dann findet sich der nackte Rahmen im Ausverkauf ...
> http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FROOFATV2/on-one-fatty-v2-frame
> ...



Hehe, ne der Blaustich ist absichtlich im Bild. Denn das sieht dort auch in Wirklichkeit blau aus. Im Prinzip ist dort blauer Himmel und wir stehen in einer Nebelbank.

(Wenn Du meine Bildchen so ansiehst, wirst Du als erfahrenen GiMP User bemerken, dass...)


----------



## Martina H. (7. Oktober 2016)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Aber ein Fatty, ist halt ein Fatty










Yessssss!


----------



## thxelf38 (7. Oktober 2016)

nightwolf schrieb:


> ...
> 
> _Die Preise bei P-X und On-One sind ja ziemlich mondphasenabhaengig  _


Genau! Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (7. Oktober 2016)

Ja, das ist so ein Shop der Dir gleich mal 20% drauf schlägt wenn Du mit dem Mac
oder iPad ankommst. Ein paar mal den selben Artikel aufrufen darf man auch nicht,
der wird sonst immer teurer - weil Du eine hohe Nachfrage zu haben scheinst.


----------



## DrachenDingsda (7. Oktober 2016)

Rechnen können die auch nicht in den meisten Fällen. Andere englische Seiten rechnen zum Kassakurs um. Da die meisten ja den besten Preis erhalten wollen, würde ich immer mit Kreditkarte zahlen und in gbp


----------



## nightwolf (7. Oktober 2016)

DrachenDingsda schrieb:


> (...) würde ich immer mit Kreditkarte zahlen und in gbp


Das hab ich auch schon gelesen: Auf GBP stehen lassen und Umrechnung durch Paypal.


zoomer schrieb:


> Ja, das ist so ein Shop der Dir gleich mal 20% drauf schlägt wenn Du mit dem Mac oder iPad ankommst.


Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, weil ich keinen Apple-Kram hab  _Find ich aber OK _ 


zoomer schrieb:


> Ein paar mal den selben Artikel aufrufen darf man auch nicht, der wird sonst immer teurer - weil Du eine hohe Nachfrage zu haben scheinst.


Aber auch das _-koennte ja nun plattformunabhaengig sein-_ ist mir noch nicht untergekommen


----------



## DrachenDingsda (7. Oktober 2016)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch schon gelesen: Auf GBP stehen lassen und Umrechnung durch Paypal.



_Auch Paypal nimmt nur schlanke 6 Prozent für die Fremdwährungen, die meisten Kreditkarten begnügen sich mit 2 Prozent_


----------



## nightwolf (7. Oktober 2016)

Kann ich ja naechstes Mal ausprobieren


----------



## thxelf38 (8. Oktober 2016)

Seh ich das richtig?
Die On-One Carbon Fatty Fork hat vorne die Masse 10mm/135mm?
Falls ich später allenfalls auf eine Federgabel wechseln möchte, müsst ich jetzt schon eine andere Starrgabel verbauen? Oder später das vordere Laufrad auf 150mm ändern?
Braucht man eine Federgabel? Habt ihr im nach hinein gewechselt?
Gibt es überhaupt eine 150mm Starrgabel?


----------



## zoomer (8. Oktober 2016)

Ja
Ja
Ja
ja
Nein
Ja


----------



## thxelf38 (8. Oktober 2016)

Danke.


----------



## zoomer (8. Oktober 2016)

Die On One Carbongabel ist gut, günstig, direkt gegen die Standardgabel tauschbar und schön.
Wenn man ein Standard Fatty damit aufrüsten will ein - No Brainer.

Allerdings hat sie, wie das ganze Fatty leider alte Standards.
135 mm, Schnellspanner und noch RDS (Scheibenbremsaufnahme nach "Hinterrad" Standard)

Wenn man später mal auf Bluto und aktuelle Standards umrüsten will kommt Die On One Carbongabel
eigentlich nicht in Frage. Da geht man mit Nabe und Gabel gleich auf aktuelle Standards.
(Steckachse, 150 mm, FDS Bremsaufnahme)
Inzwischen gibt es mehr und mehr dieser Starrgabeln. Z.B. die Carbongabel vom Dude oder
was von Specialized (?) aus dem Gebrauchtmarkt, von Bluto Umrüstern.


----------



## thxelf38 (8. Oktober 2016)

Danke nochmals. 
Ich wollts nur mal kurz durchrechnen. Kauf: Komplettbike vs. Selbstaufbau. 
Am günstigsten ist wohl der Komplettkauf und nach bis nach umrüsten, sofern gewollt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (8. Oktober 2016)

LemonySnicket schrieb:


> Seh ich das richtig?
> Die On-One Carbon Fatty Fork hat vorne die Masse 10mm/135mm?
> Falls ich später allenfalls auf eine Federgabel wechseln möchte, müsst ich jetzt schon eine andere Starrgabel verbauen? Oder später das vordere Laufrad auf 150mm ändern?
> Braucht man eine Federgabel? Habt ihr im nach hinein gewechselt?
> Gibt es überhaupt eine 150mm Starrgabel?





zoomer schrieb:


> Ja
> Ja
> Ja
> ja
> ...



Ich ergänze mal:
Sarma haben gerade eine halbwegs preiswerte Carbongabel für 150er Naben vorgestellt.
Obwohl es sie so auch als 470er gibt, würde ich auch das klassiche Fatty in dem Fall mit der 493er Variante bestücken, dann hat man bereits die Geo, die man mit einer Federgabel hätte:
http://sarmabikes.com/collections-c...y-carbon-fat-bike-fork-493mm-150mm-thru-axle/
Steuersatz-Unterteil dann in jedem Fall "flach"!


----------



## Martina H. (8. Oktober 2016)

@hw_doc 

aaaaah, Danke - nach der habe ich  gesucht. Ich wusste es gab 450er Carbon Gabeln (hatte die hier schon mal gesehen), aber sie nicht mehr gefunden . Es gibt nicht zufällig auch 430er?


----------



## hw_doc (8. Oktober 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @hw_doc
> 
> aaaaah, Danke - nach der habe ich  gesucht. Ich wusste es gab 450er Carbon Gabeln (hatte die hier schon mal gesehen), aber sie nicht mehr gefunden . Es gibt nicht zufällig auch 430er?



430er sind mir noch nicht begegnet - aber da das normale Fatte ja sogar Blutos abkann, würde ich mir nicht zu viele Sorgen machen!
Ich meine, mal im Bikemarkt ne 450er MRP Carbongabel gesehen zu haben...


----------



## BigJohn (9. Oktober 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> 430er sind mir noch nicht begegnet - aber da das normale Fatte ja sogar Blutos abkann, würde ich mir nicht zu viele Sorgen machen!
> Ich meine, mal im Bikemarkt ne 450er MRP Carbongabel gesehen zu haben...


Die 80mm Bluto kommt mit Sag auf genau die richtige Höhe fürs Fatty. Ganz so einfach ist es nicht.


----------



## hw_doc (9. Oktober 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die 80mm Bluto kommt mit Sag auf genau die richtige Höhe fürs Fatty. Ganz so einfach ist es nicht.



Martina hat ein Baby-Fatty, ich denke ihre Frage bezog sich darauf - daher meine Antwort.


----------



## BigJohn (9. Oktober 2016)

Ich, weiß. Trotzdem hinkt der Vergleich mit der Bluto im 26" Fatty, weil sie für den Rahmen (nicht zwangsläufig) zu lang ist. Eine 450er Gabel im Baby-F dagegen schon.


----------



## hw_doc (9. Oktober 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich, weiß. Trotzdem hinkt der Vergleich mit der Bluto im 26" Fatty, weil sie für den Rahmen (nicht zwangsläufig) zu lang ist. Eine 450er Gabel im Baby-F dagegen schon.



Wie lang ist die Originalgabel denn dann?


----------



## Martina H. (9. Oktober 2016)

...beim Baby sind es 430 mm.

Da ich den Rahmen ja schon mit dem 26 Zoll VR "stresse" (ca 4 cm)  will ich nicht eine noch längere Gabel einbauen. Der Steuersatz ist unten extern, d. h. Gabel mit 450 und interner Schale wären noch mal einen Zentimeter dazu, hmmh...

430 wären halt optimal, ist aber eh nur Spinnerei. Ist erst aufgekommen, als ich festgestellt habe, dass das andere dicke Familienmitglied rund 700gr. leichter ist - geht ja mal garnicht


----------



## thxelf38 (9. Oktober 2016)

Zeig doch mal ein Foto von dem Rad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (9. Oktober 2016)

... guckst Du letzte Seite


----------



## thxelf38 (9. Oktober 2016)

...jetzt wo du es sagst. 
Ist mir da gar nicht aufgefallen 24"/26".


----------



## Martina H. (9. Oktober 2016)

- the one and only scaled size Fatbike in the world


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Oktober 2016)

Das Komplett-Fatty ist halt schon evtl. günstiger als selbst aufbauen. Ganz am Anfang gab es mal ein Rahmen/Gabel/LRS/Reifen-Set, welche ich mir und auch andere hier zugelegt hatten. Das war preislich schon sehr günstig. Die übrigen Anbauteile, außer Kurbel, konnte man ja aus der Restekiste übernehmen. So sind hier viele erste Fatty`s entstanden. Als dann die Carbon-Gabel raus kam, wurde dann fleißig umgebaut. Dann kam die Modifizierungsphase. Weiß/Orange hatte ja dann jeder, also wurde fleißig umlackiert oder entlackt. Und als die Bluto raus kam wurde wieder modifiziert. Der LRS der ersten Generation ist auch nicht der Beste gewesen, obwohl ich immer noch mit ihm rumfahre. Aber ich fahre damit auch nicht sooo schwere Trails. Das Fatty ist halt unheimlich verwandelbar und war zu Beginn die perfekte Einstiegsdroge.

Das Fatty ist übrigens nicht nur trailtauglich, es macht auch beim Marathon eine gute Figur. Zum Leidwesen, meiner Verfolger. 





Und als Packesel ist es auch brauchbar...


----------



## thxelf38 (9. Oktober 2016)

Sehr interessant.
Wie schauts dem mit der Grösse aus? 
Ich bin 184cm/89cm - 18" oder 20"?
Wie entlackt man den Rahmen? Mit Lauge?


----------



## hw_doc (9. Oktober 2016)

LemonySnicket schrieb:


> Sehr interessant.
> Wie schauts dem mit der Grösse aus?
> Ich bin 184cm/89cm - 18" oder 20"?
> Wie entlackt man den Rahmen? Mit Lauge?



Bei Deiner SL ist 20" sicherer - als Vorbau würde ich dafür mal 45 mm oder sogar kürzer einplanen, es sei denn, Du magst es eher gestreckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (10. Oktober 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Bei Deiner SL ist 20" sicherer - als Vorbau würde ich dafür mal 45 mm oder sogar kürzer einplanen, es sei denn, Du magst es eher gestreckt.


Der Rahmen ist nicht allzu lang, weshalb ich eher auf 70 gehen würde. Hatte ich auch bei 188/88.5


----------



## gnss (10. Oktober 2016)

Mit einem cm mehr Körperlänge fahre ich den 20er, passt.


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Oktober 2016)

LemonySnicket schrieb:


> Wie schauts dem mit der Grösse aus



Ich fahre mit 190/89 einen 20" Rahmen.



LemonySnicket schrieb:


> Wie entlackt man den Rahmen? Mit Lauge?



In meiner unmittelbaren Nähe befindet sich eine Firma, die normalerweise Auto-Felgen repariert und lackiert. Die entlacken auch chemisch so hin und wieder mal Fahrrad-Rahmen. Schleifen, polieren und versiegeln hab ich dann in Eigenregie gemacht.


----------



## hw_doc (10. Oktober 2016)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist nicht allzu lang, weshalb ich eher auf 70 gehen würde. Hatte ich auch bei 188/88.5



Nunja, der Mann ist vier Zentimeter kürzer, als Du - bei gleicher SL!  B)
Fahre selbst auf einem M-Rahmen nen 45er bei 185/86 - dazu hat die Stütze 15 mm Versatz.
60 mm geht auch noch für mich.
Viel mehr Schrittlänge würde ich für M nicht empfehlen.


----------



## oli_muenchen (10. Oktober 2016)

Naja. 610 OR ist wirklich kurz bei einem 20er Rahmen. Ich bin meines sogar auch mit einem 100er gefahren.






Könnte übrigens heulen, wenn ich das Bild meines geklauten Fatty sehe...


----------



## Deleted334475 (10. Oktober 2016)

Ja, das glaub ich. Ist wirklich ein geiles Bike (leider) gewesen.


----------



## thxelf38 (10. Oktober 2016)

Ohne noch Öl ins Feuer giessen zu wollen, ein sehr schönes Bike. 
Selbst entlackt? 
Was fährst du den jetzt?


----------



## oli_muenchen (11. Oktober 2016)

LemonySnicket schrieb:


> Ohne noch Öl ins Feuer giessen zu wollen, ein sehr schönes Bike.
> Selbst entlackt?
> Was fährst du den jetzt?


Hab's zum Entlacken (Kugelstrahlen) weggebracht. Fahre jetzt das da


----------



## nightwolf (11. Oktober 2016)

Ich lese jetzt seit gefuehlt zwei Seiten  staendig von Entlacken (und folglich dann Neuanstrich). Ist das irgendwie notwendig (weil der Lack nix taugt ... meine beiden nach wie vor im Alltagseinsatz befindlichen 90er-Jahre-Bornmann-Kassel-Hausmarke-Rahmen fallen in solcherlei Kategorie) oder eher so bissl in Richtung Forumsmarotte / Wunsch nach individuellem Paintjob einzusortieren?


----------



## stuhli (11. Oktober 2016)

Letzeres.....

ich kann die Lobhudelei auf das Fatty auch nimmer hören bzw. lesen.
Echt jetzt......jedesmal fang ich Deppschädel an zu flennen  weil ich meins hergegeben hab 

Und @jmr-biking macht sich durch den Nichtverkauf seines Fatty an mich auch nicht sympatischer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Oktober 2016)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ich lese jetzt seit gefuehlt zwei Seiten  staendig von Entlacken (und folglich dann Neuanstrich). Ist das irgendwie notwendig (weil der Lack nix taugt ...


Das ist das Problem mit dem "gefühlten" Lesen. Du hättest es wirklich tun sollen. 
Dann hätte Jürgen deine Vermutung 


nightwolf schrieb:


> oder eher so bissl in Richtung Forumsmarotte / Wunsch nach individuellem Paintjob einzusortieren?


in Gewissheit gewandelt:


jmr-biking schrieb:


> Dann kam die Modifizierungsphase. Weiß/Orange hatte ja dann jeder, also wurde fleißig umlackiert oder entlackt.


 

Mach dir also um die Pulverbeschichtung keine Sorgen, die ist recht zäh.
Das Doppelrohr, dem die meisten hier verfallen sind, gewinnt aber nochmal deutlich an Klasse, wenn die Farbe individualisiert wird.


----------



## oli_muenchen (11. Oktober 2016)

Bei mir wars was persönliches. Mein Lieblingsbikes waren jahrelang Manitou Fs und HT. Ich habe ein paar besessen (mein erstes 1994) bzw. gesammelt. Seitdem finde ich Rahmen in Alu Natur immer cooler als lackiert.


----------



## nightwolf (11. Oktober 2016)

OK vielen Dank fuer die Auskuenfte  

Manchmal lese ich echt zu steil diagonal


----------



## thxelf38 (11. Oktober 2016)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Hab's zum Entlacken (Kugelstrahlen) weggebracht. Fahre jetzt das da


Oh! Ein Trail, zufrieden?


----------



## jmr-biking (11. Oktober 2016)

stuhli schrieb:


> Echt jetzt......jedesmal fang ich Deppschädel an zu flennen  weil ich meins hergegeben hab


Auch wenn das Fatty dieses Jahr krankheitsbedingt nicht viel zum Einsatz kam, würde ich es niemals her geben. Ich schaffe es ja noch nicht mal meinen ollen Scandal-Rahmen hier in den Bike-Markt zu stellen. Gestern hatte ich sogar einen kleinen Höhenflug und wollte ihn wieder aufbauen. Es geht ja auf den Winter zu. Doch 4 HT`s brauche ich dann doch nicht.  Aber wer weiß, ich muss mal mit meinem Lackierer reden. 



stuhli schrieb:


> Und @jmr-biking macht sich durch den Nichtverkauf seines Fatty an mich auch nicht sympatischer



Wie gesagt, es bleibt weiter in meinem Fuhrpark.  Schließlich hat mir der @FlowinFlo eine so schöne Rahmentasche dazu gezaubert. Die muss weiter genutzt werden.  Außerdem kann ich mich so schlecht von lieb gewonnenen Dingen trennen. 

@nightwolf : Zur Farbe: Ist ja Geschmacksache. Anfangs fand ich das weiß/orange cool. Nur der Muffin und die Klekse reizten mit der Zeit etwas meine Augen. Ich mag es eher etwas dezenter. Deshalb musste der an für sich gute und haltbare Lack ab.


----------



## stuhli (11. Oktober 2016)

Ich geb Dir sowas von Recht Jürgen. wenn Du das Fatty verkauft, lass ich Dich einliefern.


----------



## thxelf38 (13. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab da mal On One angeschrieben bezüglich dem "alten" weissen Fatty und der Geschichte mit der Webseite (nur über bestimmte Links erreichbar und keine gescheite SpecList verfügbar, etc). Hier die Antwort, nachdem sie dann endlich begriffen haben, dass ich nicht vom Fatty Trail rede.

"Really sorry about this but we don't have that on the website anymore at the moment .As soon as we get them back in a new spec list will be up there."

Wird wohl noch was kommen. Dann bin ich mal auf die "neue" Speclist gespannt.


Das Surly Wednesday oder das Singular Puffin wären ja auch noch hübsch.
Mal schauen.


----------



## nightwolf (13. Oktober 2016)

Haha die Englaender und ihre Internetseiten 

Ich hab mal an Genesisbikes geschrieben, weil ich einen Tippfehler gefunden habe.
Sie haben sich bedankt, mir ein T-Shirt und ein Bierglas geschenkt (kamen am selben Tag aber in zwei getrennten Paeckchen), aber der Tippfehler ist immer noch drin. _Und ca. fuenf andere hab ich inzwischen auch noch gefunden._



On Topic: Ich hab Zeit. Ich versuch mir mal ganz zwanglos ein wenig Wissen anzulesen derweil. Und dazu taugt der Thread hier wunderbar


----------



## thxelf38 (13. Oktober 2016)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Haha die Englaender und ihre Internetseiten
> ...


Hab ich mir genau auch gedacht...


Mal schauen was geht... hab auch Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (13. Oktober 2016)

Endlich auch wieder ein Sommerkleid fürs Fatty: seit gestern besitze ich wieder Laufräder mit passender Nabenbreite. Mit Plusreifen schaut's richtig gut aus.

Danke @mtbbee


----------



## thxelf38 (13. Oktober 2016)

fesch!


----------



## Deleted334475 (14. Oktober 2016)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Hab's zum Entlacken (Kugelstrahlen) weggebracht. Fahre jetzt das da


Hallo Oli, hast Du noch die Adresse vom Entlacker für mich?
Möchte auch eins meiner Bikes in Raw. Danke Dir


----------



## oli_muenchen (14. Oktober 2016)

Das war  - soweit ich mich erinnere - der da in Hohenbrunn:

http://www.braeuer-sandstrahlerei.de/

Ich wollte ihn anfangs einfach nur chemisch entlacken lassen, er ist aber kunstsoffgestrahlt worden. Das hat mir schlussendlich auch viel besser gefallen, da die Oberfläche damit leicht matt/rauh wurde. Ich glaube, ich habe 60,- bezahlt. Ich musste ihn förmlich überreden, den Rahmen zu entlacken, da er das Weiß des Fattys so schön fand und nicht verstanden hat, warum ich das jetzt roh haben will 

In Hohenbrunn gibt es noch einen anderen Lackierbetrieb, die auch strahlen. Da habe ich dann den Fattyrahmen meiner Frau entlacken und neu pulvern lassen.


----------



## Deleted334475 (14. Oktober 2016)

Danke für die prompte Info


----------



## zoomer (14. Oktober 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Möchte auch eins meiner Bikes in Raw. Danke Dir



Genau, den Dude oder den ICT strahlen und eloxieren lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (14. Oktober 2016)

zoomer schrieb:


> Genau, den Dude oder den ICT strahlen und eloxieren lassen


Weder noch. Ist nur ein HT im ungeliebten B+ Format

Aber weiter mit Fattys


----------



## Staanemer (16. Oktober 2016)

LemonySnicket schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal On One angeschrieben bezüglich dem "alten" weissen Fatty und der Geschichte mit der Webseite (nur über bestimmte Links erreichbar und keine gescheite SpecList verfügbar, etc). Hier die Antwort, nachdem sie dann endlich begriffen haben, dass ich nicht vom Fatty Trail rede.
> 
> "Really sorry about this but we don't have that on the website anymore at the moment .As soon as we get them back in a new spec list will be up there."
> 
> ...



Vielleicht verstehe ich ja etwas falsch, aber ich habe das jetzt mal von Mac, iPhone und PC probiert, jedes mal finde ich das Fatty:
https://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CBOOFATCFNX/on-one-fatty-sram-nx-fat-bike

Oder meint Ihr ein anderes?


----------



## nightwolf (16. Oktober 2016)

Wenn Du auf die Startseite gehst
https://www.on-one.co.uk/
und dann ueber das Menu 'Bikes' - 'Fat Bikes' - 'Fatty' aufrufst, dann landest Du hier:
https://www.on-one.co.uk/c/q/bikes/mountain-bikes/fatty
auf einer Uebersichtsseite, welche nur das Fatty Trail anzeigt.
_Was ja eigentlich falsch ist, denn es wurde 'Fatty' gefragt und nicht 'Fatty Trail'._

Wenn Du aber z. B. ueber das Menu 'Bikes' - 'Fat Bikes' aufrufst, und dann ans Seitenende runterrollst, dann ist links das 'normale' Fatty zu finden.

Wenn Du ueber die Suchmaske 'Fatty' eingibst, werden Dir alle Optionen angeboten: Komplettbikes, Rahmen, Baby Fatty, 'Trail' oder auch nicht, ...

Deswegen weiter oben:


nightwolf schrieb:


> Haha die Englaender und ihre Internetseiten




Meine Beobachtungen gelten fuer Firefox bzw. Google Chrome auf verschiedenen i686 bzw. ix86_64 basierten Workstations mit M$ bzw. Open Source Betriebssystemen aus dem fruehen 21. Jahrhundert. Tablets oder Smartphones sind mit meinen Wurstfingern inkompatibel bzw. werden deshalb von mir als unkomfortabel empfunden und besitze ich deshalb keine 

Das ist jedenfalls der Quell der gesamten Irritation. Und wie @LemonySnicket berichtete, blicken sie ja selber nicht mehr durch. 
Vielleicht kannst Du ja noch genau protokollieren, was / wie Du das aufgerufen hast, wir koennen es aber auch dabei belassen, dass es bei On-One etwas chaotisch aussieht auf der Internetseite  (was ja jetzt keine neue Erkenntnis ist). 

Und noch eine Beobachtung aus der zu Ende gehenden Nacht: Keine verguenstigten Preise trotz Vollmond! 

Ich war ja u. a. deshalb aufs Fatty gestossen, weil das mal fuer 699.- GBP drinstand.


----------



## accutrax (16. Oktober 2016)

wenn es gerade um irritationen auf der on one seite geht...

bin gerade am überlegen noch ein V2 frame in 16 zoll zu erstehen..
auf die planetx.co.uk seite...
mountainbikeframes..
und..
alle grössen vom V2 für 129.- GBP .....
(plus versand 18.-GBP)

gruss accu


----------



## nightwolf (16. Oktober 2016)

Rahmenpreis 129.- GBP (gibts eigentlich einen Tastaturshortcut fuer das Pfundzeichen so a la Altgriechisch-Emil fuer € Euro?? Einen Sonderzeichen-Editor hat das IBC ja leider nicht) fuers Normalo-Fatty ist seit einiger Zeit stabil, Trail fuer 144.-, aber mir gings ja ums komplette Bike.

Und wenn Du bestellst, schau Dir auch gleich mal die Sonderangebotspreise an. Ich kauf dort staendig Klamotten und anderen Werkzeug- etc. Kleinkram.

Dann lohnt das auch besser mit dem Porto. Da gibts soviel Zeugs fuer ein oder zwei Pfund ... 

Edit: Hier ein paar Pfund als Kopiervorlage: ££££££££££££££££££££££££
Presented by LibreOffice 5.1.5.2


----------



## gnss (16. Oktober 2016)

ALT gedrückt halten und auf dem Ziffernblock 156 eingeben.


----------



## nightwolf (16. Oktober 2016)

gnss schrieb:


> ALT gedrückt halten und auf dem Ziffernblock 156 eingeben.


Das funktioniert im Firefox leider nicht ... der macht dann was anderes - _wie ich gerade feststelle_ 
Und zwar: Bei Alt-*1* wechselt er in den *ersten* Tab, bei 5 in den fuenften, bei 6 dann in den sechsten ...

Waehrend ich also versuche, das einzugeben, springe ich durch drei Browsertabs 

_Und hab nicht mal einen einzigen Penny gepostet_ ... 

Ich probier gleich mal Chrome


----------



## nightwolf (16. Oktober 2016)

In Chrome passiert garnix  Opera dito.
Ich kenn das z. B. mit Alt-241 fuer das +/- Zeichen (wenn ich mich recht entsinne).

Ja, ist ja auch wurscht. Fiel mir nur vorhin grad ein 
Aus dem Office Sonderzeicheneditor kann man es rueberkopieren und verstehen tut es auch jeder wenn man GBP schreibt


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Oktober 2016)

Die Lösung für Win-Systeme und Tastaturen mit Zifferblock: Alt (gedrückt halten) 0163 (Ziffernblock): £ £ £ 
http://www.die-tastenkombination.de/tastenkuerzel-euro-dollar-pfund.html


----------



## nightwolf (17. Oktober 2016)

Hmm das funktioniert jetzt   £ £


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chillischote (20. Oktober 2016)

Moin Leude,

hab heute ein Päckchen aus UK bekommen... Paket wäre zu viel gesagt ;-)
Da das £ (Alt +0163 ;-) ) grad günstig steht, hab ich mir ein Bastelprojekt gegönnt:




(die Gabel war nicht im Päckchen, die hatte ich zufällig noch da)

Wer es nicht gleich erkennt... es ist das Fun Fatty / Baby Fatty für 24x4.0 Reifen.
Ich will auch keine riesen Diskussion starten ob dieser "Standard" einen Sinn macht... es ist zum Spaß. Zudem bin ich gerade mal 1,62 m groß und fahre unter Anderem auch ein Eastern Nighttrain(das ist nochmal guuut kleiner),

Ich wollte mal paar Realdaten posten, weil ich vor dem Kauf auch nicht alle gefunden hatte:

zur Bestätigung die Angaben von on-one:
Oberrohr:			   555 mm
Sattelrohr:			  350 mm
Kettenstrebe:		  425 mm
Gewicht:				knapp unter 2200 g

nun zu den zusätzlichen Angaben:
Reach:				   ~425 mm
Stack:					~530 mm
Radstand:			   ~1080 mm (allerdings mit der 26" Gabel)

es wüüüürde mit etwas Anlauf sogar ein 4,7" Vee Buldozer auf 100 mm Felgen in den Rahmen passen... :



aber da ist eh keine Luft mehr... also macht null Sinn... mal abgesehen davon dass es keine 24x4,7er gibt ;-)

Naja, lange Rede, kein Sinn... ich werde die Restekiste plündern und nach und nach aufbauen.
Vorne werde ich ziemlich sicher erstmal ne 26er Gabel verbauen, dann kommt der bock etwas flacher und nicht sooo kurz.

Um genau zu sein... ca. 66 ° Lenkwinkel und 1080 mm Radstand... das klingt fahrbar. (evtl kann ich ja da noch bissi was drehen)



10 Minuten Aufbau aus der Restekiste...

So... wer Fragen zum Baby Fatty hat... ich helfe gerne.

Der Uwe


----------



## Chillischote (20. Oktober 2016)

ach ja... zur Vollständigkeit...
das ist der Vergleich zu nem Fullsize Fettklops([email protected]; Gr. S; 4,7 Vee Bulldozer):




Kettenstrebe 425 statt 467 mm
Radstand 1080 statt 1126 mm

also ein Volahiku ;-)


----------



## Martina H. (20. Oktober 2016)

Chillischote schrieb:


> klingt fahrbar. (evtl kann ich ja da noch bissi was drehen)





Chillischote schrieb:


> Zudem bin ich gerade mal 1,62 m groß



Mach Dir keine Sorgen - isr fahrbar, sogar sehr gut - Du wirst es lieben


----------



## BigJohn (20. Oktober 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Mach Dir keine Sorgen - isr fahrbar, sogar sehr gut - Du wirst es lieben


Und du hast nen Beta-Tester für eine lange Gabel


----------



## nightwolf (20. Oktober 2016)

Chillischote schrieb:


> (...) Ich will auch keine riesen Diskussion starten ob dieser "Standard" einen Sinn macht... es ist zum Spaß. Zudem bin ich gerade mal 1,62 m groß (...)


Wie jetzt?? Das geht ja garnicht !!!!11!1! Niemand ist zu klein fuer ein 29er!!!11!! Alles eine einzige Verschwoerung der Unbelehrbaren!!!!111!!!

Hab ich hier im Forum im 29er Board gelernt


----------



## Chillischote (20. Oktober 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Mach Dir keine Sorgen - isr fahrbar, sogar sehr gut - Du wirst es lieben


hab Grad gesehen... du hast da ja schon was ähnliches aufgebaut... ich glaub ich schreib dich mal an Wegs Laufradbau, bzw. Auswahl 24" Felgen und so...



BigJohn schrieb:


> Und du hast nen Beta-Tester für eine lange Gabel


Gerne... wobei ich lieber ne Carbon verbauen würde, hab da aber bisher nur tapered gefunden 



nightwolf schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?? Das geht ja garnicht !!!!11!1! Niemand ist zu klein fuer ein 29er!!!11!! Alles eine einzige Verschwoerung der Unbelehrbaren!!!!111!!!


Wollte ja auch erst 29+... weil alles andere eh keinen Sinn macht....konnte aber meine Wunschfarbe nicht finden.


----------



## Martina H. (20. Oktober 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Und du hast nen Beta-Tester für eine lange Gabel



Jep - wobei ich ja weiss, dass die 26er Gabel geht. Die Erhohung ist etwa so, wie beim grossen Rad (ca. 4 cm). Auf das 26er werde ich vorne nicht verzichten, also bräuchte ich eine 430er (Carbon)Gabel. Mit der 450er Hoboy würde ich  (je nach Ausfuhrung) nochmal 1 - 2 cm höher bauen. Und da weiss ich halt nicht, ob das

a) Sinn macht und
b) dem Rahmen zuzumuten ist.



Chillischote schrieb:


> . ich glaub ich schreib dich mal an Wegs Laufradbau, bzw. Auswahl 24" Felgen und so...



Gerne, aber mach Dir nicht allzuviel Hoffnung. Die Auswahl (auch was Reifen angeht) ist wirklich äusserst mager


----------



## hw_doc (20. Oktober 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Jep - wobei ich ja weiss, dass die 26er Gabel geht. Die Erhohung ist etwa so, wie beim grossen Rad (ca. 4 cm). Auf das 26er werde ich vorne nicht verzichten, also bräuchte ich eine 530er (Carbon)Gabel. Mit der 550er Hoboy würde ich  (je nach Ausfuhrung) nochmal 1 - 2 cm höher bauen. Und da weiss ich halt nicht, ob das
> 
> a) Sinn macht und
> b) dem Rahmen zuzumuten ist.
> ...



530, 550?



Chillischote schrieb:


> ...
> Gerne... wobei ich lieber ne Carbon verbauen würde, hab da aber bisher nur tapered gefunden
> ...



Und immer wieder Sarma Hoboy!
Ab 450 mm aufwärts - vielleicht bildet Ihr beide einfach eine Interessen- und Importgemeinschaft!  B)


----------



## Martina H. (20. Oktober 2016)

...sorry, meinte natürlich 430/450 - ist korrigiert


... und bring mich nicht auf noch blödere Ideen, als ich sie eh' schon selbst habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (20. Oktober 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> 530, 550?
> 
> Und immer wieder Sarma Hoboy!
> Ab 450 mm aufwärts - vielleicht bildet Ihr beide einfach eine Interessen- und Importgemeinschaft!  B)



Ich seh gerade, dass die gerade 450er "out of stock" ist.
Falls das so bleibt, vielleicht ne 450er MRP mit etwas Übergewicht:


----------



## Martina H. (20. Oktober 2016)

ähm, Nö - die SSP Variante ist raus.

Was hat eigentlich

Rake: 45 mm zu bedeuten? Vorlauf? Was hat eigentlich das Fatty?

Und sind die FDS oder RDS?


----------



## hw_doc (20. Oktober 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ähm, Nö - die SSP Variante ist raus.
> 
> Was hat eigentlich
> 
> ...



Ah, Du suchst die Steckachsen-Version - ging irgendwie von Schnellspanner aus. Die Sarma ist FDS.
"Rake" ist der Vorlauf - hab ich gerade nicht parat, wie es bei der Originalgabel ist. Hatte eine Tapered-Hoboy (465 mm SSP) auf dem Fatty und das passte wunderbar. Falls die hier jemand haben will: PM!

Zur MRP hab ich das hier gefunden:
http://g-tedproductions.blogspot.de/2014/08/mrp-fat-fork-vs-on-one-fatty-fork.html


----------



## Martina H. (20. Oktober 2016)

...optimal ist die SSP Variante, stimmt schon. Die ist aber raus - Dank Hope Nabe aber nicht das Problem


----------



## hw_doc (20. Oktober 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...optimal ist die SSP Variante, stimmt schon. Die ist aber raus - Dank Hope Nabe aber nicht das Problem



Hab evtl. bald passende Endkappen abzugeben!


----------



## zoomer (20. Oktober 2016)

Rake ist die Vor"biegung" der Gabel.
Also wieviel Millimeter die Achsaufnahme vor der Steuerachse liegt.
Je mehr sich der Rake erhöht, um so kleiner wird der Nachlauf bei gleichem Lenkwinkel.
Und damit das Fahrverhalten weniger Stabil oder quirliger.

Z.B. 29er haben wegen der grösseren Räder zwangsläufig einen längeren Nachlauf bei
gleichem Lenkwinkel. Damit das nicht zu stabil oder träge wird verwendet man dort meist
51 mm statt 45 mm Rake, bzw. ein wenig steilere Lenkwinkel, um den Nachlauf kürzer
zu halten und das selbe Fahrverhalten wie bei den kleineren 26ern zu erreichen.

4.0er 26er Fatbikes haben ja ungefähr den Durchmesser wie herkömmliche 29er. 4.8er sowieso.
Also in der Regel auch 51 mm Rake.
Das 24er Fatty entspricht da mehr einem normalen 26er, da kommen die 45 mm Rake schon hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chillischote (20. Oktober 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Jep - wobei ich ja weiss, dass die 26er Gabel geht. Die Erhohung ist etwa so, wie beim grossen Rad (ca. 4 cm). Auf das 26er werde ich vorne nicht verzichten, also bräuchte ich eine 430er (Carbon)Gabel. Mit der 450er Hoboy würde ich  (je nach Ausfuhrung) nochmal 1 - 2 cm höher bauen. Und da weiss ich halt nicht, ob das
> 
> a) Sinn macht und
> b) dem Rahmen zuzumuten ist.



1. warum nicht aufs 26er verzichten?
2. wie gesagt, ich bin mit ner 470er gabel auf ca. 66 Grad lenkwinkel... d.h. mit dem 26er dürfen es ca. 64 Grad werden...
wenn du an der Gabel wieder Einbauhöhe einsparst... z.b. mit ner 430er..  bist wieder bei 66 Grad.

klingt für mich noch gut.

Berichten kann ich aber erst wenn ich nen LRS habe.



Martina H. schrieb:


> Gerne, aber mach Dir nicht allzuviel Hoffnung. Die Auswahl (auch was Reifen angeht) ist wirklich äusserst mager



Ja, hab schon gesehen dass die Ground control die einzig sinnnvollen Reifen sind und als Felgen... hm... muss ich schaun wo man die Spezis her bekommt.



hw_doc schrieb:


> vielleicht ne 450er MRP mit etwas Übergewicht



bevor ich das Geld für sowas ausgebe...
habe ich gaaanz andere dumme Ideen

der Uwe


----------



## Chillischote (20. Oktober 2016)

aso.. die andere dumme Idee:


 
Ne Shiver hat über 11,5 cm lichte Weite ;-)
hab zufällig ne Shiver DC da.. der Wert ist also gesichert

Einbauhöhe wäre 460 mit 80 mm Federweg... abzgl 20 mm Sag --> 440 mm Gabel  

Alles nicht gaaanz ernst gemeint... aber es gibt gehirnliche Ausschweifungen ;-)

der Uwe


----------



## Martina H. (21. Oktober 2016)

I-Net spinnt - gelöscht


----------



## Chillischote (21. Oktober 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> I-Net spinnt - gelöscht



Kein Grund es gleich zu löschen...


----------



## BigJohn (21. Oktober 2016)

Die Shiver lässt sich halt nicht im Federweg begrenzen. Wäre was zum Saltos üben


----------



## Chillischote (21. Oktober 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Shiver lässt sich halt nicht im Federweg begrenzen. Wäre was zum Saltos üben



war auch nur Gehirndiarrhö...  
aber kann man nicht alles traveln was ne kürzbare Feder hat? ;-)
sei es drum... es findet sich ne Lösung


----------



## Martina H. (21. Oktober 2016)

Chillischote schrieb:


> Kein Grund es gleich zu löschen.



Doch, wenn die Änderungen ein heilloses Durcheinander veranstalten und das Speichern nicht funktioniert - möchte ja nicht, dass Ihr Euch fragt ob ich morgens um 7 immer noch oder schon wieder betrunken bin 


@zoomer Danke für die Erklärung 




hw_doc schrieb:


> Hab evtl. bald passende Endkappen abzugeben



Wann weisst Du es genau? Hast Du eigentlich Erfahrung mit bestellen bei Sarma? Kommen da noch irgendwelche Gebuhren dazu? Muss man was beachten?



Chillischote schrieb:


> 1. warum nicht aufs 26er verzichten?
> 2. wie gesagt, ich bin mit ner 470er gabel auf ca. 66 Grad lenkwinkel... d.h. mit dem 26er dürfen es ca. 64 Grad werden...
> wenn du an der Gabel wieder Einbauhöhe einsparst... z.b. mit ner 430er.. bist wieder bei 66 Grad.



1. Bauhöhe, Reifen- Felgenauswahl, flacherer Lenkwinkel, Überrollverhalten -alles (für mich) besser. Ich bin allerdings auch ein bisschen grösser als Du
2. Die Originalgabel hat die 430er Einbauhöhe - mit der Sarma würde ich noch 1-2cm höher kommen, und dann...




Martina H. schrieb:


> Mit der 450er Hoboy würde ich (je nach Ausfuhrung) nochmal 1 - 2 cm höher bauen. Und da weiss ich halt nicht, ob das
> 
> a) Sinn macht und
> b) dem Rahmen zuzumuten ist


----------



## bikebecker (21. Oktober 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Euch fragt ob ich morgens um 7 immer noch oder schon wieder betrunken bin




Wacholder? 

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## lucie (21. Oktober 2016)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Wacholder?
> 
> Gruß bikebecker



...und Schierker...


----------



## hw_doc (21. Oktober 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Wann weisst Du es genau? Hast Du eigentlich Erfahrung mit bestellen bei Sarma? Kommen da noch irgendwelche Gebuhren dazu? Muss man was beachten?



Hatte seinerzeit direkt bei Sarma bestellt, einfach über den Shop. Kommt halt noch der Zoll dazu, Versand war seinerzeit > 200 $ frei.
Ich bin mir gerade nicht mehr sicher, ob sich für die Verzollung auch die GdSK-Wegelagerer gemeldet haben - wenn man das selber macht, spart man sich knapp ne Menge Geld. Nur die Zahlung an den Zoll (Überweisung...) wird unumgänglich...

Bzgl. der Kappen bin ich hoffentlich am Montag schlauer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (22. Oktober 2016)

Falls es weiterhilt: Bei eBay KlAnz steht gerade eine syymetrische Moonlander-Gabel mit 445er Einbauhöhe drin...


----------



## Trailrabauke (26. Oktober 2016)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Hab's zum Entlacken (Kugelstrahlen) weggebracht. Fahre jetzt das da



Sehr cool.
Welchen Steuersatz hast du da verbaut?


----------



## oli_muenchen (26. Oktober 2016)

HiTemp von Bike Avenue. Ich glaube, es war der da . Nagel mich aber nicht fest, Du müsstest die Maße nochmal testen. Ich hatte erst einen  FSA mitbestellt, der beim Rahmenkauf mit auf der Planet X Seite mitverlinkt war und der passte nicht..


----------



## Udu (19. November 2016)

Passt eigentlich die On One Carbongabel von der Geo her zum Fatty Trail?


----------



## DrachenDingsda (19. November 2016)

Nicht verzagen, Olli fragen .

Oder den Thread durchblättern


----------



## oli_muenchen (20. November 2016)

Genau


----------



## BigJohn (20. November 2016)

theoretisch nicht


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. November 2016)

Ja, die Bremsleitung war noch ungekürzt...


----------



## hw_doc (21. November 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ja, die Bremsleitung war noch ungekürzt...



Vermisst @oli_muenchen nicht genauso ein Teil, nur mit breiten Reifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (21. November 2016)

Ich glaube das ist grau und nicht raw.


----------



## criscross (21. November 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ja, die Bremsleitung war noch ungekürzt...


 
ist das ne Flo-Design Rahmentasche ?


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. November 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> ist das ne Flo-Design Rahmentasche ?


Ja, aus der Herbstkollektion.


----------



## BigJohn (22. November 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ja, aus der Herbstkollektion.


Ich würde ja behaupten, die Tasche ist fast so alt wie dein Plan das Fatty grau zu machen.


----------



## oli_muenchen (22. November 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Vermisst @oli_muenchen nicht genauso ein Teil, nur mit breiten Reifen?


Erinnere mich nicht daran


----------



## -zor- (26. November 2016)

der Klassiker:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chillischote (28. November 2016)

Wenn ich das schöne und bereits fertige Bike sehe, werde ich neidisch ;-)


Ich möchte auch nochmal den Zwischenstand nachmelden... es geht langsam voran, aber es geht voran.

Nachdem es schwer, umständlich und teuer ist an die 24" Spezi-Felgen ranzukommen, blieben ein paar wenige Alternativen.
Die 2 Alternativen, welche am Schluss noch im Rennen waren, waren die Robsson-Felgen und diverse Trial Felgen.
Robsson 80 mm Singlewall ca. 850 g (ungebohrt, d.h. man könnte nochmal ca. 150g "wegbohren")
Trial 47 mm Hohlkammer ca. 650 g
Trial 47 mm Singlewall ca. 550 g

entschlossen habe ich mich vorerst für die Robsson(2x40 Euro), da günstig und am erfolgversprechendsten was Stabilität und ggf. tubeless angeht.

Bei den Naben habe ich rumüberlegt... vorne hab ich noch ne Spezi in 135 mm übrig. --> passt
Hinten gibts bei Novatec 170 mm nur mit 36L (wobei es auch Robssons mit 36L gibt, nur eben kaum andere Felgen), Q-lite sind etwas leichter und nur unbedeutend teurer, aber mit den gängigen 32L ausgestattet. 
--> Qlite bestellt (90 Euro)

Alle Teile nun da:


 

Und was soll ich sagen... ich bin mit den Werksangaben hoch zufrieden:
Qlite-Nabe ist mit 380 g angegeben... real 351 g (Hope 367 g)
Spezinabe liegt bei 224 g (Hope 245 g)
Felgen wurden mir mit 850 g angegeben... real liegen sie bei ca. 865 g
   

Leider sind die Speichen die ich noch rumliegen habe satt zu lang, aber so kann ich zumindest mal 3 und 4 fach Kreuzungen durchtesten.

alles zusammen:


 

 

Die Tüte dürft ihr beim Gewicht gerne abziehen, sind auch 40 Nippel drin, keine 32.

momentaner Zwischenstand:


 

Sobald die Räder richtig eingespeicht sind, gehts an die Abstimmung... der Spacerturm und der Vorbau bleiben natürlich nicht, Droperpost kommt wahrscheinlich auch. Anderer sattel ist bereits auf dem Weg. Und als Gabel... wahrscheinlich Spezi Carbon.
Ich versuche Schwarz/Weiß zu bleiben.

So, nun wieder mal ein bisschen arbeiten ^^

der Uwe


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. November 2016)

Chillischote schrieb:


> Und als Gabel... wahrscheinlich Spezi Carbon.
> Ich versuche Schwarz/Weiß zu bleiben.


Hi Uwe,
wenn die Gabel eine Spezi wird, wäre es ok. Die momentane Nabe passt vom Abstandsmaß der Disc nicht zur jetzigen Gabel.
On One hat RDS, deine Spezi-Nabe hat FDS.


----------



## Chillischote (28. November 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Hi Uwe,
> wenn die Gabel eine Spezi wird, wäre es ok. Die momentane Nabe passt vom Abstandsmaß der Disc nicht zur jetzigen Gabel.
> On One hat RDS, deine Spezi-Nabe hat FDS.



Danke für den Hinweis, ich sehe du steckst in der Materie ^^.
Hatte ich mich aber zum Glück vorher bereits informiert... Habe sowohl die Gabel und die Nabe vor einiger Zeit bereits gemeinsam und passend erworben. Hatte auch drüber nachgedacht die Scheibe zu spacern, aber die Carbongabel spart schon ne Menge Gewicht und passt gut ins Bild...

Mir fehlt nur noch die dämliche untere Lagerschale (EC44) um die Carbongabel ins onOne knallen zu können.

Ich berichte sobald wieder was geschehen ist.

der Uwe


----------



## Udu (28. November 2016)

Bei planet-x gibt es grad den Fatty Rahmen, Karbongabel und Laufradsatz extrem reduziert. Ich plane zu zuschlagen. Leider bin ich mit der Auswahl des geeigneten Steuersatzes überfordert. Wäre es möglich, dass ich einen entsprechenden Tip bekommen könnte?
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. November 2016)

Einfach anrufen,der nette Mitarbeiter kann dir da weiterhelfen!


----------



## Udu (28. November 2016)

Ohje, und das mit meinen Englischkenntnissen


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. November 2016)

Udu schrieb:


> Ohje, und das mit meinen Englischkenntnissen



Selbst mit dem besten Englisch kann man bei PlanetX wahrlich keine fundierte Hilfe erhoffen. So ist auch der Zwinkersmiley von Dieter zu verstehen.
Du benötigst oben ZS44/28,6 und unten EC49/30 für die On One Gabel mit dem durchgehenden 1 1/8" Schaft.
Übrigens passen nicht alle Expander wegen des kleinen Innendurchmessers des Schaftes.
Bei mir werkelt sehr zufriedenstellend ein FSA Expander.


----------



## criscross (28. November 2016)

Udu schrieb:


> Bei planet-x gibt es grad den Fatty Rahmen, Karbongabel und Laufradsatz extrem reduziert. Ich plane zu zuschlagen. Leider bin ich mit der Auswahl des geeigneten Steuersatzes überfordert. Wäre es möglich, dass ich einen entsprechenden Tip bekommen könnte?
> Danke im Voraus


das mit dem LRS solltest du vielleicht noch mal überlegen,
da gibts deutlich bessere Alternativen ....
auch hinsichtlich Umbau auf Tubeless


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. November 2016)

für nächstes Jahr steht eine neue Bereifung auf der Einkaufsliste da meine Nates so langsam den Grip verlieren
was passt denn jetzt tatsächlich max. in den Fatty Hinterbau (auf ner Surly Rolling Darryl mit 76mm innen)
Die 4.8er Maxxis dürften nicht passen oder ?

Ich habe zwar bereits einen neuen JJ 4.0 im Keller liegen. Aber je länger ich mir das Profil anschaue, desto mehr Zweifel kommen mir.


----------



## Udu (28. November 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Selbst mit dem besten Englisch kann man bei PlanetX wahrlich keine fundierte Hilfe erhoffen. So ist auch der Zwinkersmiley von Dieter zu verstehen.
> Du benötigst oben ZS44/28,6 und unten EC49/30 für die On One Gabel mit dem durchgehenden 1 1/8" Schaft.
> Übrigens passen nicht alle Expander wegen des kleinen Innendurchmessers des Schaftes.
> Bei mir werkelt sehr zufriedenstellend ein FSA Expander.


Danke schonmal für die Info.
Ich hab jetzt alle Steuersätze bei Planet-x durch, leider ohne fündig geworden zu sein. 
Der könnte wohl passen

http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/HSFOITA/fsa-orbit-ita-headset


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (28. November 2016)

Die haben kein gutes Angebot und der verlinkte ist nicht der richtige.
Ich würde den Steuersatz in Dtl. ordern, wo auch der Expander günstiger ist.


----------



## Udu (28. November 2016)

Ok, Danke.......
Habs verstanden


----------



## -zor- (29. November 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> für nächstes Jahr steht eine neue Bereifung auf der Einkaufsliste da meine Nates so langsam den Grip verlieren
> was passt denn jetzt tatsächlich max. in den Fatty Hinterbau (auf ner Surly Rolling Darryl mit 76mm innen)
> Die 4.8er Maxxis dürften nicht passen oder ?
> 
> Ich habe zwar bereits einen neuen JJ 4.0 im Keller liegen. Aber je länger ich mir das Profil anschaue, desto mehr Zweifel kommen mir.


der 4.6er Dunderbeist sollte max noch reingehen oder der Speci 4.6!
mit den meisten 4.8er wird das zu knapp...


----------



## Udu (29. November 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> das mit dem LRS solltest du vielleicht noch mal überlegen,
> da gibts deutlich bessere Alternativen ....
> auch hinsichtlich Umbau auf Tubeless


Das stimmt bestimmt.
Ca. 220,- Euro sind denk ich aber schon sehr günstig.


----------



## hw_doc (29. November 2016)

Udu schrieb:


> Das stimmt bestimmt.
> Ca. 220,- Euro sind denk ich aber schon sehr günstig.



Für den LRS?
Puh, das wäre happig. Nen anderen Serien-LRS mit RDS-Nabe bekommt man m. W. aber nicht, da muss man umbauen...


----------



## Udu (29. November 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Für den LRS?
> Puh, das wäre happig. Nen anderen Serien-LRS mit RDS-Nabe bekommt man m. W. aber nicht, da muss man umbauen...


Du meinst der wäre zu teuer?


----------



## Martina H. (29. November 2016)

@Chillischote 

Wie hoch ist denn die Einbauhöhe der Speci Gabel?

Untere Steuersätze gibts bei Superstar


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. November 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist denn die Einbauhöhe der Speci Gabel?


470mm.


----------



## Chillischote (29. November 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Für den LRS?
> Puh, das wäre happig. Nen anderen Serien-LRS mit RDS-Nabe bekommt man m. W. aber nicht, da muss man umbauen...



Happig? gar net... 220 ist ja ein Traum.
Und es gibt auch Hope in RDS(99 Euro die Nabe)... und soweit ich weiß auch Q-lite RDS naben...
RDS auf FDS ist mit nem Bremsscheibenspacer machbar.
FDS auf RDS theoretisch wenn man den Bremssattel nach außen spacert...



Martina H. schrieb:


> @Chillischote
> Wie hoch ist denn die Einbauhöhe der Speci Gabel?
> Untere Steuersätze gibts bei Superstar



muss ich nochmal messen, aber liegt glaub bei 470 mm... also zu hoch für 26".
Danke, an Superstar habe ich net gedacht... ich stöber bei denen mal. Hope und Cane Creek haben aber auch EC44er Unterschalen, das ist kein Thema, war nur ärgerlich dass ich selbstbewusst den Steuersatz des normalen fattys gekauft hab und dann passt der net ins Baby Fatty.



FlowinFlo schrieb:


> 470mm.


Damn... hab zu lang getippt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (29. November 2016)

Udu schrieb:


> Du meinst der wäre zu teuer?



Angesichts der Felgen IMO sehr. Gibt wohl absolut nichts Gtutes darüber zu berichten.



Chillischote schrieb:


> Happig? gar net... 220 ist ja ein Traum.
> Und es gibt auch Hope in RDS(99 Euro die Nabe)... und soweit ich weiß auch Q-lite RDS naben...
> RDS auf FDS ist mit nem Bremsscheibenspacer machbar.
> FDS auf RDS theoretisch wenn man den Bremssattel nach außen spacert...



220 Fragezeichnen für die Qualität?
Ich schrieb bzgl. RDS von "Serien-LRS" - dass es da von Hope und anderen grundsätzlich auch Naben gibt, ist mir klar.

Wenn Du es schaffst, ein FDS-Laufrad in einer RDS-Gabel - wie hier skizziert - zu montieren und die Bremse am Funktionieren zu halten, wär da IMO schon sehr viel Aufwand nötig: Schließlich ist da die Bremsaufnahme im Weg...


----------



## Udu (29. November 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Angesichts der Felgen IMO sehr. Gibt wohl absolut nichts Gtutes darüber zu berichten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry,
Aber ihr redet in Rätseln. Das ist mir zu hoch. Muss mich glaub ich erstmal mit der Thematik auseinandersetzen. Ich dachte immer Laufrad, Scheibe rein und ab in die Gabel bzw in den Hinterbau. Das hat bislang immer funktioniert. Aber scheinbar gibt es da Unterschiede


----------



## Meister-Dieter (29. November 2016)

RDS am VR ist veraltet.
Meines Wissens haben die namhaften Hersteller nur noch FDS.


----------



## Martina H. (29. November 2016)

Der Unterschied ist die Positionierung des Bremssattels an der Gabel

RDS: Rear Disc Spacing. Bedeutet, dass man ein Hinterrad mit 135er Einbaubreite nach vorn in die Gabel bauen kann. Die Bremsscheibe ist wie am Hinterrad positioniert

Sinn war (in alter Zeit  ) die Mitnahme nur eines Ersatzrades auf grosser Tour.

FDS: Front Disc Spacing. Die Bremscheibe ist "normal" positioniert, die Hinterradnabe passt, aber nicht die Position der Bremsscheibe.

Da RDS schmaler ist als FDS kann mann eine RDS Nabe, sprich die Bremsscheibe auf den FDS Standard spacern, FDS (breiter) geht nicht in RDS


Bei "modernen" Fatbikes hat der FDS Standard den RDS abgelöst.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. November 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist die Positionierung des Bremssattels an der Gabel
> 
> RDS: Rear Disc Spacing. Bedeutet, dass man ein Hinterrad mit 135er Einbaubreite nach vorn in die Gabel bauen kann. Die Bremsscheibe ist wie am Hinterrad positioniert
> 
> ...




Frauen + Technik		 
 -	 Läuft!!!! 

Beispielhaft!! Finde ich total gut!!


----------



## Udu (29. November 2016)

Danke für die Info. Es bleibt trotzdem verwirrend.
On One ist da dann quasi im alten Standard geblieben.
Vemutlich wird es einfacher das Fatty "Am Stück" zu bestellen, anstelle es selbst mit Teilen aus der Restekiste, aufzubauen. Das spart Nerv und Frust
Nochmals Danke für die Tipps, auch wenn sie eher zum Gegenteil geführt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (29. November 2016)

@taunusteufel78

Dankeschön


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. November 2016)

Udu schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Es bleibt trotzdem verwirrend.
> On One ist da dann quasi im alten Standard geblieben.
> Vemutlich wird es einfacher das Fatty "Am Stück" zu bestellen, anstelle es selbst mit Teilen aus der Restekiste, aufzubauen. Das spart Nerv und Frust
> Nochmals Danke für die Tipps, auch wenn sie eher zum Gegenteil geführt haben.



Quark! Keinen Rückzieher machen...

Wie war das? - "Hier werden Sie geholfen"


----------



## Chillischote (29. November 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Angesichts der Felgen IMO sehr. Gibt wohl absolut nichts Gtutes darüber zu berichten.
> 
> 220 Fragezeichnen für die Qualität?
> Ich schrieb bzgl. RDS von "Serien-LRS" - dass es da von Hope und anderen grundsätzlich auch Naben gibt, ist mir klar.
> ...



Also Qualität und Gewicht hin oder her... zum testen sind 220 Euro super, und sooo schlecht sind die LRS auch nicht wenn man die Speichenspannung vllt etwas anpasst... dazu weiß man dass alles zusammen passt.(RDS etc)

Aber du hast recht was den Umbau FDS<-> RDS angeht... bei den meisten Gabeln dürfte selbige im Weg sein.



Udu schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Es bleibt trotzdem verwirrend.
> On One ist da dann quasi im alten Standard geblieben.
> Vemutlich wird es einfacher das Fatty "Am Stück" zu bestellen, anstelle es selbst mit Teilen aus der Restekiste, aufzubauen. Das spart Nerv und Frust
> Nochmals Danke für die Tipps, auch wenn sie eher zum Gegenteil geführt haben.



einfacher ist das allemal...
der alte Standard wird schon noch von einigen "gepflegt"... so wie es Martina H. so wunderbar beschrieben hat, hat es ja auch Vorteile.
Wenn du scharf auf den Rahmen bist, nimm den allein... dann besorgst du ne FDS Gabel und kannst jeden LRS fahren den du magst.
Wenn du dann noch die passende Kurbel hast, ist der Rest Standardware (gebraucht oder neu)

Mein Projekt wird mit Gebrauchtteilen zwischen 600 und 700 liegen... bei deutlich besserer Ausstattung als die Serie.

Nicht aufgeben

der Uwe


----------



## BigJohn (30. November 2016)

Die Felgen sind schlicht beschissen. Warum suchst du dir keine gebrauchte Gabel eines anderen Herstellers?


----------



## Udu (30. November 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Felgen sind schlicht beschissen. Warum suchst du dir keine gebrauchte Gabel eines anderen Herstellers?


Das stimmt wohl.
Hätte sogar noch ne Bluto übrig. Dann wär das mit dem Steuersatz auch relativ einfach.


Chillischote schrieb:


> Also Qualität und Gewicht hin oder her... zum testen sind 220 Euro super, und sooo schlecht sind die LRS auch nicht wenn man die Speichenspannung vllt etwas anpasst... dazu weiß man dass alles zusammen passt.(RDS etc)
> 
> Aber du hast recht was den Umbau FDS<-> RDS angeht... bei den meisten Gabeln dürfte selbige im Weg sein.
> 
> ...


Eigentlich gehts mir nur um den Rahmen. Ich hab halt gedacht, da der Rest derzeit auch sehr günstig ist, (die Karbongabel für grad mal 90,-) nehm ich die gleich mit.


----------



## BigJohn (30. November 2016)

Spricht auch nix dagegen. Laufräder kann man umbauen aber die on one Gabel ist irgendwie ne Sackgasse


----------



## Martina H. (30. November 2016)

So schlimm finde ich das jetzt nicht:

Wenn Du Rahmen und Gabel kaufst, dazu den passenden RDS Satz ist doch alles gut. Ob das dann zum Probieren der günstige OnOne  ist, oder ein anderer,  ist doch erstmal egal. 

Da Du (wenn Du die OnOn Gabel nimmst) eine RDS Nabe brauchst bist Du im nachhinein - sollte es eine andere Gabel werden - immerhin so flexibel, dass Du spacern kannst. Umgekehrt wäre es eher die Einbahnstrasse...

Ausserdem passt die Gabel doch prima ins On One - warum eine andere? Nur wegen des neueren Standards?

Aufpassen musst Du nur, wenn Du evtl. auf Bluto umrüsten möchtest: Ich weiss, dass sich eine der Hope Naben auf 150 mm umrüsten lässt, weiss aber nicht mehr welche ( RDS oder FDS). Da müsste man sich vorher Gedanken machen, damit es nicht unnötig teuer wird.


----------



## Udu (30. November 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> So schlimm finde ich das jetzt nicht:
> 
> Wenn Du Rahmen und Gabel kaufst, dazu den passenden RDS Satz ist doch alles gut. Ob das dann zum Probieren der günstige OnOne  ist, oder ein anderer,  ist doch erstmal egal.
> 
> ...


Ich bin ja nicht ganz unerfahren im Fatbikebereich. Besitze ein DD30 und ein Kona Wolo. 
Das On One Fatty wird ja so gut wie durchweg sehr positiv beschrieben, weswegen es mich reizt. Ausserdem sieht es wie ich finde sehr lecker aus.

Übrigens wird es grad für 775,- Euro komplett zum Selbstzusammenbau angeboten, was ja eigentlich ein Wahnsinnspreis ist, und ich wohl zuschlagen werde. So brauch ich mir erstmal keine Gedanken darüber machen was ich verbaue, ist ja alles mit dabei.
Ich bedanke mich für die tollen Ratschläge hier, und werde dann berichten, wie ich mit dem Schrauben zurecht komme.

Michael


----------



## Martina H. (30. November 2016)

Na denn - auf geht"s


----------



## Udu (30. November 2016)

Einzig die Rahmenhöhe bei 173cm Körpergrösse und 79cm Schrittlänge macht mir noch bisl Kopfzerbrechen. Tendiere wohl zum S in 16"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (30. November 2016)

Udu schrieb:


> Ich bin ja nicht ganz unerfahren im Fatbikebereich. Besitze ein DD30 und ein Kona Wolo.
> Das On One Fatty wird ja so gut wie durchweg sehr positiv beschrieben, weswegen es mich reizt. Ausserdem sieht es wie ich finde sehr lecker aus.
> 
> Übrigens wird es grad für 775,- Euro komplett zum Selbstzusammenbau angeboten, was ja eigentlich ein Wahnsinnspreis ist, und ich wohl zuschlagen werde. So brauch ich mir erstmal keine Gedanken darüber machen was ich verbaue, ist ja alles mit dabei.
> ...


Du wirst es nicht bereuen!


----------



## oli_muenchen (30. November 2016)

Udu schrieb:


> Einzig die Rahmenhöhe bei 173cm Körpergrösse und 79cm Schrittlänge macht mir noch bisl Kopfzerbrechen. Tendiere wohl zum S in 16"


Wirklich S? Die Rahmen fallen kompakt aus..


----------



## zoomer (30. November 2016)

Die Scylla hatte auch ein S und fand das super.
Ich bin eher in die andere Richtung gegangen und das L Fatty ist immer noch knapp
kürzer als der ICT in M.


----------



## Udu (30. November 2016)

Hmm, das DD30 in M mit 18,5" ist mir minimal zu gross, drum hatte ich jetzt den 16" Fatty im Sinn.


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. November 2016)

Udu schrieb:


> Hmm, das DD30 in M mit 18,5" ist mir minimal zu gross, drum hatte ich jetzt den 16" Fatty im Sinn.


Das M Fatty hat 595mm OR, das 18,5 DD 610mm. Reicht der Unterschied nicht?
Die Überstandshöhe dürfte in keiner Größe Probleme bereiten.


----------



## Udu (30. November 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Das M Fatty hat 595mm OR, das 18,5 DD 610mm. Reicht der Unterschied nicht?
> Die Überstandshöhe dürfte in keiner Größe Probleme bereiten.


Doch ich denke das sollte reichen. Dann wird es das Fatty in M


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. November 2016)

zoomer schrieb:


> Die Scylla hatte auch ein S und fand das super.
> Ich bin eher in die andere Richtung gegangen und das L Fatty ist immer noch knapp
> kürzer als der ICT in M.


Sie hat es noch!


----------



## zoomer (30. November 2016)

Fährts aber ned


----------



## nightwolf (1. Dezember 2016)

600.- GBP  Auf Lager in 16" und 18" - Bausatz
http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBUBOOFATNX1/on-one-fatty-sram-nx1-fat-bike-(special-build)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chillischote (1. Dezember 2016)

Udu schrieb:


> Übrigens wird es grad für 775,- Euro komplett zum Selbstzusammenbau angeboten, was ja eigentlich ein Wahnsinnspreis ist, und ich wohl zuschlagen werde. So brauch ich mir erstmal keine Gedanken darüber machen was ich verbaue, ist ja alles mit dabei.
> Ich bedanke mich für die tollen Ratschläge hier, und werde dann berichten, wie ich mit dem Schrauben zurecht komme.
> 
> Michael



Das Schrauben ist kein Thema, aber bite bezahle in Pfund, da ists sicher nochmal günstiger...715 glaub.
Da kommen je nach Zahlungsweise noch Gebühren dazu, aber man spart was ein.


----------



## nightwolf (1. Dezember 2016)

So ein bissl juckts mich ja bei *dem* Preis schon auch in den Fingern 

Brauch das Bike zwar nicht dringend, aber worauf trifft das mit dem 'dringend' schon ernsthaft zu ausser auf eine Halbe Bier und eine Pizza


----------



## stuhli (1. Dezember 2016)

Jaja....ich bin ach schon (wieder) am überlegen ob ichs machen soll.
Bevor es zuammengebaut wird dann noch flott farblich anpassen oder entfärben.......eieiei......was mach ich nur?


EDIT: was hab ich ein Glück....SOLD OUT in 20"..........


----------



## jmr-biking (1. Dezember 2016)

@stuhli : Du hast aber auch ein Pech.


----------



## stuhli (1. Dezember 2016)

@jmr-biking ..... Ende Februar gehts nach SPO......da hätte ichs gebrauchen können......jetzt muss das Honzo oder das ScandAL mit den 2,4er Trennscheiben herhalten


----------



## Deleted275943 (1. Dezember 2016)

Hi,
ich habe gerde das Angebot gefunden:
http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBUBOOFATNX1/on-one-fatty-sram-nx1-fat-bike-(special-build)
Da steht, dass das Bike nicht zusammengebaut ist. Bedeutet es komplett in Einzelteile zerlegt und man muss noch den Gabelschaft kürzen etc..
Oder ist es teilweise zusammengebaut und muss nur noch Lenker und Laufräder montiert werden wie in diesem Video:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (1. Dezember 2016)

PlanetX schrieb:
			
		

> As these bikes are shipped unassembled you will require certain bike tools to complete assembly. An allen key set, BB wrench, torque wrench, cassette lockring tool, headset press, hacksaw and fork cutting guide, chain tool/pliers and cable cutters should be considered an absolute minimum.


----------



## Chillischote (1. Dezember 2016)

chibby schrieb:


> Hi,
> Da steht, dass das Bike nicht zusammengebaut ist. Bedeutet es komplett in Einzelteile zerlegt und man muss noch den Gabelschaft kürzen etc..
> Oder ist es teilweise zusammengebaut und muss nur noch Lenker und Laufräder montiert werden wie in diesem Video:



Na solange die Speichen nicht einzeln sind, ist das doch nur ne Sache von ner Stund. ;-)


----------



## nightwolf (2. Dezember 2016)

Chillischote schrieb:


> Na solange die Speichen nicht einzeln sind, ist das doch nur ne Sache von ner Stund. ;-)


Jein - 'fuer Kunden' vielleicht schon 

Aber fuer mich selber oder jemanden aus meiner Familie wuerde ich mir da deutlich mehr Zeit nehmen.
Alle Gewinde nachbohren, Sitzrohr ausreiben, Lager gescheit fetten und einstellen, Speichenspannung kontrollieren und nachzentrieren, Reifen innen einpudern mit Talkum, ueberall Fett / Montagepaste / Schraubenkleber je nach Bedarf, ...

Und nicht vergessen: Felgenbaender sind keine dabei im Bausatz 
Klingel sicher auch nicht


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2016)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Jein - 'fuer Kunden' vielleicht schon
> 
> Aber fuer mich selber oder jemanden aus meiner Familie wuerde ich mir da deutlich mehr Zeit nehmen.
> Alle Gewinde nachbohren, Sitzrohr ausreiben, Lager gescheit fetten und einstellen, Speichenspannung kontrollieren und nachzentrieren, Reifen innen einpudern mit Talkum, ueberall Fett / Montagepaste / Schraubenkleber je nach Bedarf, ...
> ...


Du hast planfräsen der Bremsaufnahmen vergessen...


----------



## Chillischote (2. Dezember 2016)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Jein - 'fuer Kunden' vielleicht schon
> 
> Aber fuer mich selber oder jemanden aus meiner Familie wuerde ich mir da deutlich mehr Zeit nehmen.
> Alle Gewinde nachbohren, Sitzrohr ausreiben, Lager gescheit fetten und einstellen, Speichenspannung kontrollieren und nachzentrieren, Reifen innen einpudern mit Talkum, ueberall Fett / Montagepaste / Schraubenkleber je nach Bedarf, ...
> ...



Das alles würde aber bei dem gesetzten Perfektionismus auch bei nem bereits fertig montierten Radl anfallen 
Und auch 3 Std oder ein ganzes WE sollte ein neues Rad an Zeit scho wert sein.


----------



## nightwolf (2. Dezember 2016)

Chillischote schrieb:


> Das alles würde aber bei dem gesetzten Perfektionismus auch bei nem bereits fertig montierten Radl anfallen  (...)


Deswegen hab ich ja auch schon ueber zwanzig Jahre kein Komplettrad mehr gekauft


----------



## Chillischote (2. Dezember 2016)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich ja auch schon ueber zwanzig Jahre kein Komplettrad mehr gekauft



Ich halte und erhöhe... 23 Jahre ;-)
Abgesehen von Gebrauchträdern... da steh ich drauf.
aber btt


----------



## ilfer (2. Dezember 2016)

nightwolf schrieb:


> 600.- GBP  Auf Lager in 16" und 18" - Bausatz
> http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBUBOOFATNX1/on-one-fatty-sram-nx1-fat-bike-(special-build)


Hat jemand eine Idee, was das Komplettrad dann wiegt? Also mit NX etc...?


----------



## nightwolf (2. Dezember 2016)

Chillischote schrieb:


> Ich halte und erhöhe... 23 Jahre ;-) (...)


1994 ... waeren dann genau genommen auch 22 


Chillischote schrieb:


> aber btt


Richtig 

P.S.: Jelangdasfuerfuenfnoinunnoinzigdrinstehdestozermuerb 

Ich brauchs zwar nicht dringend, aber hey ich hab (1) grad mal keine Schulden und es gibt (2) eh keine Zinsen fuers Kohle-auf-m-Konto-liegenlassen 

Dank Blablacar kann ich auch auf eigene Autofahrten auf den Langstrecken zu 98% verzichten (die restlichen 2% erledigt das Kaffenback bzw. das Croix de Fer) und somit eine (kostspielige) Modernisierung des vierraedrigen Fuhrparks weiter prokrastinieren ... 

Und sollte es von Februar bis Mai dann die fette Schneekrise geben (man weiss ja nie, Merkel hat eine vierte Amtszeit angedroht und die d***e Br***h**** kann ja nicht mal globale Erwaermung) - ja dann wird es sich sowieso als die richtige Anschaffung herausstellen ...


----------



## nightwolf (3. Dezember 2016)

Andere Frage: Welches Felgenband muesste man denn dazu ordern?? 
Bei On-One scheint die Version fuer Fatbike ja ausverkauft zu sein. http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/WSRTOO/on-one-rim-tape


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (3. Dezember 2016)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Andere Frage: Welches Felgenband muesste man denn dazu ordern??
> Bei On-One scheint die Version fuer Fatbike ja ausverkauft zu sein. http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/WSRTOO/on-one-rim-tape


kannst auch das surly Band nehmen,
oder 2 Lagen Panzertape in deiner Wunschfarbe...gibt ja reichlich Auswahl


----------



## nightwolf (3. Dezember 2016)

Panzertape hab ich auf Lager, da kauf ich jedesmal ein paar Rollen wenn die beim ALDI in der Aktion sind


----------



## scylla (3. Dezember 2016)

zoomer schrieb:


> Fährts aber ned



unrichtig


----------



## Der Kokopelli (3. Dezember 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> unrichtig


dann fahr doch mal wieder mit uns!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Dezember 2016)

_"Jaaaaaaa ..... sie lebt noch, sie lebt noch, sie lebt noch...."_


----------



## scylla (5. Dezember 2016)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> dann fahr doch mal wieder mit uns!



mal sehen wann sich was ergibt


----------



## Udu (17. Dezember 2016)

There it is......
Und jetzt ab zur Probefahrt.


----------



## hw_doc (17. Dezember 2016)

Udu schrieb:


> There it is......
> Und jetzt ab zur Probefahrt.Anhang anzeigen 556240



Berichte mal!
Und falls Du dich spontan gegen die SRAM-Schaltung entscheidest, meld dich mal PM!


----------



## Udu (17. Dezember 2016)

Fährt sich gut das Teil.
Allerdings sind die Maxxis Mammoth sehr, sagen wir, gewohnheitsbedürftig. Kein Vergleich zu den JJ's oder dem Nate. Fühlen sich deutlich"härter" an und haben unangenehmes Selfssteering, dafür laufen sie gut.
Zurück zum Bike. 
Angenehm fand ich die leichte Front, allerdings kommt mir der Lenker unangenehm hart vor, und von der Position her könnte es etwas höher sein, sodass man etwas aufrechter sitzt, meinem Kreuz tät es gut. Da brauch ich wohl etwas mit mehr Rise.
Auch der gelieferte Sattel ist höllisch hart, mir hat schon sehr lang der Hintern nicht mehr so weh getan. Ob das wohl am Alter liegt? 
Im Uphill fand ich es gut zu pedallieren, die Front blieb selbst im steilsten Anstieg unten.
Im Haustrail konnte ich es richtig laufen lassen. Das Fatty folgte zuverlässig meinen Lenkbewegungen, blieb super in der Spur und angenehm ruhig, überhaupt nicht nervös, und sehr agil. Das kenn ich vom DD30 so nicht.
Lediglich von der Karbongabel hätt ich mir bisl mehr Flex und somit etwas "Federkomfort", gewünscht. Wahrscheinlich werd ich mal die Bluto einbauen.
Einfachschaltung war für mich Premiere. Vom Gefühl her fehlte mir Oben wie auch Unten ein Gang. Kann aber auch nur ne Kopfsache sein. Jedenfalls kam es mir Bergauf anstrengender an. Hätte an der einen oder anderen Stelle gerne noch mal hoch geschaltet.
Ich denke mit ein paar Modifikationen wie Lenker, Sattel und Griffe, könnten wir dicke Freunde werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (17. Dezember 2016)

Udu schrieb:


> (...) Einfachschaltung war für mich Premiere. Vom Gefühl her fehlte mir Oben wie auch Unten ein Gang. (...)


Ich hab schon x-mal kritisiert, dass 1x11 jetzt auf einmal 'ganz toll' sein soll, wo 1x14 = Rohloff angeblich immer zu wenig Gaenge hatte, nicht fein genug gestuft war, ... - verglichen mit 3x8 was man frueher mal hatte  
Da sehe ich mich mal wieder bestaetigt  


Udu schrieb:


> Jedenfalls kam es mir Bergauf anstrengender an. Hätte an der einen oder anderen Stelle gerne noch mal hoch geschaltet. (...)


Bergauf wohl eher 'runter'. Leichterer Gang -> Runterschalten.
Auch wenn es 'hoch' aufs groessere Ritzel geht - aber das steht bei der Berechnung der Uebersetzung im Nenner.


----------



## hw_doc (17. Dezember 2016)

Udu schrieb:


> Fährt sich gut das Teil.
> Allerdings sind die Maxxis Mammoth sehr, sagen wir, gewohnheitsbedürftig. Kein Vergleich zu den JJ's oder dem Nate. Fühlen sich deutlich"härter" an und haben unangenehmes Selfssteering, dafür laufen sie gut.
> Zurück zum Bike.
> Angenehm fand ich die leichte Front, allerdings kommt mir der Lenker unangenehm hart vor, und von der Position her könnte es etwas höher sein, sodass man etwas aufrechter sitzt, meinem Kreuz tät es gut. Da brauch ich wohl etwas mit mehr Rise.
> ...



Das mit dem Lenker dachte ich mir schon, als ich das Bild sah - ich brauch fast immer nennenswert Rise an der Front. Bei der Gelegenheit dann vielleicht noch auf ESI Chunky an den Enden setzen, des Komforts wegen. Stopen gehören zum Lieferumfang!  B)
Bluto sollte ja nur mit neuem VR gehen...
Vorne würde ich mal nach nem FBF schauen, das könnte ne gute Combo sein.
An 1x11 gewöhnt man sich. Wenn das HR nen Shimano-Freilauf hat, passt ja auch eine 11-46-Kassette.


----------



## Udu (17. Dezember 2016)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ich hab schon x-mal kritisiert, dass 1x11 jetzt auf einmal 'ganz toll' sein soll, wo 1x14 = Rohloff angeblich immer zu wenig Gaenge hatte, nicht fein genug gestuft war, ... - verglichen mit 3x8 was man frueher mal hatte
> Da sehe ich mich mal wieder bestaetigt
> 
> Bergauf wohl eher 'runter'. Leichterer Gang -> Runterschalten.
> Auch wenn es 'hoch' aufs groessere Ritzel geht - aber das steht bei der Berechnung der Uebersetzung im Nenner.


Sicher?
Beim Auto schalt ich doch auch hoch, wenn es Bergauf geht, oder hab ich jetzt nen Denkfehler???


----------



## Udu (17. Dezember 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Das mit dem Lenker dachte ich mir schon, als ich das Bild sah - ich brauch fast immer nennenswert Rise an der Front. Bei der Gelegenheit dann vielleicht noch auf ESI Chunky an den Enden setzen, des Komforts wegen. Stopen gehören zum Lieferumfang!  B)
> Bluto sollte ja nur mit neuem VR gehen...
> Vorne würde ich mal nach nem FBF schauen, das könnte ne gute Combo sein.
> An 1x11 gewöhnt man sich. Wenn das HR nen Shimano-Freilauf hat, passt ja auch eine 11-46-Kassette.




 Mit Stopen


----------



## nightwolf (17. Dezember 2016)

Udu schrieb:


> Sicher?
> Beim Auto schalt ich doch auch hoch, wenn es Bergauf geht, oder hab ich jetzt nen Denkfehler???


Ja genau   hoch in den ersten Gang


----------



## Udu (17. Dezember 2016)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ja genau   hoch in den ersten Gang


Wie auch immer.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (17. Dezember 2016)

Udu schrieb:


> There it is......
> Und jetzt ab zur Probefahrt.Anhang anzeigen 556240


Sehr schöne Kiste!


----------



## Udu (17. Dezember 2016)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Kiste!


Danke!


----------



## Udu (18. Dezember 2016)

ilfer schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee, was das Komplettrad dann wiegt? Also mit NX etc...?


Meines wiegt mit meiner Kofferwaage gewogen, 14,8 kg mit Maxxis Mammoth Bereifung.


----------



## Udu (20. Dezember 2016)

Mal den Nate mit 27 Tpi aufgezogen. Ich muss sagen, der passt super zum Fatty, kein Vergleich zum Maxxis Mammoth. Null Selfsteering und gute Performance im Trail. Das Fatty macht so noch deulich mehr Spass.


----------



## hw_doc (20. Dezember 2016)

Udu schrieb:


> Mal den Nate mit 27 Tpi aufgezogen. Ich muss sagen, der passt super zum Fatty, kein Vergleich zum Maxxis Mammoth. Null Selfsteering und gute Performance im Trail. Das Fatty macht so noch deulich mehr Spass.



Vorne, ja?


----------



## Udu (20. Dezember 2016)

Vorne und Hinten


----------



## stuhli (20. Dezember 2016)

Udu schrieb:


> Sicher?
> Beim Auto schalt ich doch auch hoch, wenn es Bergauf geht, oder hab ich jetzt nen Denkfehler???




falsch rum gedacht...beim auto schaltet man runter wenns berghoch geht..........beim Rad hoch (hinten hoch) und vorne runter (bei 2-fach) wenns  hoch geht. Klingt komisch, is aber so 
So wars zumindest früher mal.


----------



## Udu (20. Dezember 2016)

stuhli schrieb:


> falsch rum gedacht...beim auto schaltet man runter wenns berghoch geht..........beim Rad hoch (hinten hoch) und vorne runter (bei 2-fach) wenns  hoch geht. Klingt komisch, is aber so
> So wars zumindest früher mal.


ist ja auch wurscht.
Hauptsache es schält


----------



## hw_doc (20. Dezember 2016)

Udu schrieb:


> Vorne und Hinten



Hätte den Mammoth erstmal hinten drauf gelassen, der dürfte besser rollen, als ein Nate.


----------



## Udu (20. Dezember 2016)

Da würd ich glaub ich mit dem Schwalbe besser fahren. Die Kombi bin ich Sommer gerne gefahren. Vorne Nate, hinten JJ. Im Winter taugt der Schwalbe leider nicht so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (21. Dezember 2016)

stuhli schrieb:


> (...) ...beim Rad hoch (hinten hoch) (...)


Nein. Auch das ist 'runterschalten', weil die Ritzelzahl hinten bei der Berechnung des Uebersetzungsverhaeltnisses im Nenner steht. 

Aber das ist nach heutigen Massstaeben wohl hoehere Mathematik - ich hab sowas damals noch in der Grundschule gelernt


----------



## stuhli (21. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab das damals in den 70ern auch gelernt und mathematisch gesehen hast Du natürlich Recht.

Mich hat das auch immer verwundert, wenn mein Trainer und andere Radsportler von runterschalten und den Sprint anziehen gesprochen haben. Vielleicht hat mir das meine Laufbahn als Mathegenie versaut.


----------



## nightwolf (22. Dezember 2016)

Auch beim Auto wird beim Runterschalten auf der Abtriebsseite ein groesseres Zahnrad angesteuert. _Nur sieht man es halt nicht_ 


stuhli schrieb:


> (...) Mich hat das auch immer verwundert, wenn mein Trainer und andere Radsportler von runterschalten und den Sprint anziehen gesprochen haben. (...)


Ich hab schon oefters beobachtet, dass 'Dampf in den Waden' plus 'Dampf im Hirn' eine Konstante zu sein scheint  

_ansonsten vll lieber BTT  _


----------



## stuhli (23. Dezember 2016)

Du meinst also daß ich hier besser auf Singlespeed umrüsten soll, damit ich nicht durcheinander komm?







Gut daß es solche Schlaubiker wie Dich gibt, sonst müsste ich mit der Draisine rumrollen.

Frohes Fest und immer schön auf den Wein achten.


----------



## nightwolf (23. Dezember 2016)

stuhli schrieb:


> (...) Gut daß es solche Schlaubiker wie Dich gibt, sonst müsste ich mit der Draisine rumrollen.


Ach waer das schoen wenn die Leute einfach mal die Dinge zur Kenntnis nehmen wuerden wie sie nun mal sind ohne immer gleich mit der 'Besserwisser'-Keule um sich zu schlagen ... 

Ich fuer meinen Teil bin jedenfalls immer dankbar, wenn mir jemand etwas erklaert, wie es wirklich / richtig ist


----------



## Martina H. (26. Dezember 2016)

So Leute,  traurige Sache - aber die Entscheidung ist gefallen:

Das kleine Dicke muss weg 


- wer *ernsthaftes* Interesse hat schreibt mich per Unterhaltung an


----------



## bikebecker (26. Dezember 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Das kleine Dicke muss weg


 
Das kannst du doch dem kleinen nicht antun

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## hw_doc (26. Dezember 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> So Leute,  traurige Sache - aber die Entscheidung ist gefallen:
> 
> Das kleine Dicke muss weg



Weiel...?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Dezember 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> So Leute,  traurige Sache - aber die Entscheidung ist gefallen:
> 
> Das kleine Dicke muss weg
> 
> ...



Schade, 3 Wochen zu spät...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (27. Dezember 2016)

... besser spät als nie 

Darf man fragen warum?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Dezember 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... besser spät als nie
> 
> Darf man fragen warum?


Es ging um meine Schwester. 
Jetzt liegt aber schon ein BabyFatty-Frame hier und der Rest ist geordert....

Wäre damals vielleicht eine Option gewesen.


----------



## FR-Sniper (27. Dezember 2016)

Hi

Kann mir jemand von euch das Gewicht von dem neuen Fatty Trail NX1 sagen, ich finde auf der Website leider keine Gewichtsangabe?!

Danke und vg


----------



## Martina H. (27. Dezember 2016)

@taunusteufel78 

Tja, schade


----------



## nightwolf (29. Dezember 2016)

Heute ist grad wieder was im Angebot  
http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FROOFT2DP/on-one-fatty-trail


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Dezember 2016)

Aber nur Gr. S und L in Grau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (30. Dezember 2016)

Gestern mal den neuen Jim in 4.4" montiert (und ein schlechtes Bild vom Ist-Zustand gemacht ) 
Komme hoffentlich morgen dazu, probezurollen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Gestern mal den neuen Jim in 4.4" montiert (und ein schlechtes Bild vom Ist-Zustand gemacht )
> Komme hoffentlich morgen dazu, probezurollen.


Steh ich jetzt auf dem Schlauch oder hast du die Rahmenfarbe erneut gewechselt?
Schönes Bike! 

Die 4,4er jucken mich auch..


----------



## accutrax (30. Dezember 2016)

für mich eines der schönsten bikes hier im forum...

gruss accu


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. Dezember 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Steh ich jetzt auf dem Schlauch oder hast du die Rahmenfarbe erneut gewechselt?
> Schönes Bike!


Nein, das hast du richtig mitbekommen.
Der dunkelblaue M wurde verkauft und gegen diesen L getauscht.
Danke! 



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die 4,4er jucken mich auch..


Ich habe so lang auf die gewartet! Wann wurden die mit dem Cube angekündigt? 2015? 
Ist eine super Zwischengröße für Bikes wie das Fatty und bestens geeignet, damit´s mit 11-fach und 170mm schleiffrei bleibt.


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. Dezember 2016)

accutrax schrieb:


> für mich eines der schönsten bikes hier im forum...
> 
> gruss accu


Wow, danke dir! 
Wobei ich ehrfürchtig an zahlreiche hier gezeigte Aufbauten vom Fatty erinnern möchte, gegen die meins nur wie ein Fahrrad aussieht,
etwa von @Olca @jmr-biking @Optimizer @hw_doc und und und...!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Nein, das hast du richtig mitbekommen.
> Der dunkelblaue M wurde verkauft und gegen diesen L getauscht.
> Danke!
> 
> ...



Bin zwischenzeitlich vom Handy an den PC und da sieht man doch gleich mehr. Jetzt verrät auch die PM-Aufnahme hinten den V2-Rahmen. 
Das UrFatty (auch die V2-Version) ist für mich immernoch einer der schönsten Alu-Fatbike-Rahmen. Überlege bei jedem O*O - Angebot .....

Flo, hast du vielleicht ein Maß von der Breite des 4,4er JJ auf der 80mm Felge ? Fährst doch noch die Halo-Felge, oder?  Danke vorweg!
Überlege ob der 4,4er auf der 90er Speci ins Beargrease passen würde...


Aktuell ist hier gerade ein Baby-Fatty-Rahmen gelandet.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (30. Dezember 2016)

wann gibt es Bilder vom Aufbau


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2016)

Dauert, Maik.  Aufbaugeschwindigkeit bestimmt meine Schwester...   

EDIT:   Hab mir eben mal einen 4,4er bestellt..


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. Dezember 2016)

Auf 80er Mulefut kommt er an den Stollen ca 105mm breit. War aber noch mit Schlauch gemessen.


----------



## Udu (30. Dezember 2016)

Der geht wahrscheinlich nur mit Einfachschaltung ins Fatty, oder ist das auch mit 2fachschaltung mit den Original On One Felgen denkbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (31. Dezember 2016)

So, hier nochmal in orderntlicher:







Blick auf die Feinstruktur der matten Pulverung:







So viel Platz hat der 4.4er im Rahmen: 






Oberer Abstand zur Kette:






Unten geht es sich gerade so aus, das Bild täuscht etwas, daher definitiv nur für 1-fach-Antrieb geeignet:


----------



## Rubberduckxi (31. Dezember 2016)

Tolles Bike


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Dezember 2016)

Jep, sehr geil!


----------



## BigJohn (1. Januar 2017)

Wie haben wir da nochmal den Chao Yang vorbei gebracht?


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. Januar 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wie haben wir da nochmal den Chao Yang vorbei gebracht?


Der Big Daddy ist 5mm breiter, also 2,5mm näher zur Kette, aber mit 10-fach war das noch ok. Jetzt mit 11-fach hat's zu stark geschliffen.


----------



## nightwolf (13. Januar 2017)

Aktuell wieder etwas runtergesetzt auf 799 GBP; 18" vorraetig, 16" und 20" kommen naechste Woche wieder rein:
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CBOOFATCFNX/on-one-fatty-sram-nx1-fat-bike


----------



## gnss (29. Januar 2017)

Hat jemand einen original On One Umwerferadapter über?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (29. Januar 2017)

gnss schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen original On One Umwerferadapter über?


Ich hätte noch einen vom Salsa Mukluk,vielleicht weiß ja hier jemand,ob er passen könnte!


----------



## oli_muenchen (29. Januar 2017)

gnss schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen original On One Umwerferadapter über?


Ich glaub, ich habe noch einen. Ich schau morgen mal nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Januar 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch einen vom Salsa Mukluk,vielleicht weiß ja hier jemand,ob er passen könnte!



Jepp. Habe ich auch schon so verbaut..


----------



## gnss (30. Januar 2017)

Ich hoffe erst mal auf das Original von oli_muenchen.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (30. Januar 2017)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich hoffe erst mal auf das Original von oli_muenchen.


Nicht, daß die gleich aussehen!


----------



## Mick-Omega (30. Januar 2017)

Hallo!
Mein Name ist Michael,bin 39 Jahre alt und komme aus dem flachen Mönchengladbach. Eigentlich bin ich begeisterter Läufer, um mein Spektrum zu erweitern habe ich mir letztes Jahr ein Giant Thalon Cross-Country Hardtail gekauft und umgebaut. Irgendwie gefiel mir das Rad, jedoch wurden die Komponenten durchweg gegen XT-Sachen ausgetauscht. Also Kurbel, Bremsen, Kassette und alles was sonst noch so mit der Schaltung zu tun hat. Ich habe den "Umbau" -bis auf Schaltung justieren selbst erledigt, verfüge also über ein klein Wenig Basiswissen. Nun habe ich mich in das On-One-Fatty verliebt, im Wissen, es eigentlich überhaupt nicht zu brauchen (aber damit stehe ich hier wahrscheinlich nicht alleine....).
Ich habe viele viele Seiten dieses Threads gelesen. Probleme wurden diskutiert (Lack, Gabel, rausfallende Laufräder). Daher meine Frage(n):

Wie ist das Komplettrad von der Verarbeitung im Jahr 2016 qualitätiv zu bewerten (damit meine ich nicht die Sram-Komponenten, eher den Rahmen und Gabel)? 

Hat On-One seine Versandschwierigkeiten mittlerweile im Griff?

Wenn ich den Pfundpreis umrechne ist das Rad fast 100€ günstiger als direkt in Euro, kann das sein?


Vielen Dank für die Hilfe,
Michael


----------



## hw_doc (30. Januar 2017)

Mick-Omega schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Mein Name ist Michael,bin 39 Jahre alt und komme aus dem flachen Mönchengladbach. Eigentlich bin ich begeisterter Läufer, um mein Spektrum zu erweitern habe ich mir letztes Jahr ein Giant Thalon Cross-Country Hardtail gekauft und umgebaut. Irgendwie gefiel mir das Rad, jedoch wurden die Komponenten durchweg gegen XT-Sachen ausgetauscht. Also Kurbel, Bremsen, Kassette und alles was sonst noch so mit der Schaltung zu tun hat. Ich habe den "Umbau" -bis auf Schaltung justieren selbst erledigt, verfüge also über ein klein Wenig Basiswissen. Nun habe ich mich in das On-One-Fatty verliebt, im Wissen, es eigentlich überhaupt nicht zu brauchen (aber damit stehe ich hier wahrscheinlich nicht alleine....).
> Ich habe viele viele Seiten dieses Threads gelesen. Probleme wurden diskutiert (Lack, Gabel, rausfallende Laufräder). Daher meine Frage(n):
> 
> ...



On-One sind schwierig - man kann sowohl bei der Verpackung, als auch beim Aufbau eines Komplettbikes Glück haben. Im Großen und Ganzen nach wie vor durchwachsen - beim London Road reichten die letzten Berichte von "ok" bis hin zu Schaltauge verbogen, Züge zu kurz, Steuerrohr eingedellt...

Meinst Du das klassische Fatty in weiß? Rahmen und Gabel sind top, das Fatty Trail nicht wirklich weit verbreitet. Laufräder eher weiterhin Mist, aber da habe ich keine praktischen Erfahrungen.


----------



## Mick-Omega (30. Januar 2017)

Richtig, das klassische Fatty in weiss. Vielen Dank für die erste Meinung, hört sich ja nicht besonders Vertrauenserweckend an.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udu (30. Januar 2017)

Also ich hab vor ca. 6 Wochen das klassische Fatty zum Selbstaufbau gekauft und aufgebaut.
Es war alles bestens, ohne Mängel. Der Rahmen ist gut verarbeitet und die Lackierung sauber ausgeführt. 
Bekommen hab ich es eine Woche nachdem ich es bezahlt hatte....in Pfund!
Die Komponenten sind gut gewählt und absolut funktional.
Selbst den Laufradsatz find ich nicht so schlecht wie er gern gemacht wird. 
Zuvor hat ich ein DD30 und ich kann was Verarbeitung und Lackqualität angehen keine grossen Unterschiede erkennen. Auch beim Laufradsatz. Man darf halt bei dem Preis keine Wunder erwarten. Der funktioniert definitiv.
Ich hab es nicht bereut. Bin richtig glücklich mit dem Fatty


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Martina H. (30. Januar 2017)

... habe schon öfter bei On One bestellt - bisher alles gut.

Die Preispolitik ist manchmal .... sagen wir mal.... etwas kreativ 

Bezahlen immer in Pfund - je nach Umrechnungskurs der Kreditkarte oder Paypal günstiger als in Euro dort kaufen.


----------



## oli_muenchen (30. Januar 2017)

Kann auch nix negatives über On One sagen. Auch die Laufräder des Fatty sind okay- zumindest die alten. Die neuen Emmental kenne ich leider nicht, war aber schon oft in Versuchung, da zuzuschlagen. 

Das mit dem sich lösenden Schnellspanner kenne ich allerdings auch. Mit viel Schmackes hat es aber geklappt. 

Und ich habe mir auch ein zweites Kundenkonto für den Kauf in Pfund zugelegt. Das ist wichtig, denn jedes Konto ist mit einer Währung verknüpft. 

Mit Krediktkarte ist der Wechselkurs meines Wissens günstiger, als mit Paypal.


----------



## Chillischote (30. Januar 2017)

Hi,

also ich hab sowohl den alten Fatty-Rahmen (als Baby-fatty), als auch die Fatty Gabel und bin mit der Verarbeitung voll zufrieden.
Ich persönlich bin der Meinung dass man bei dem momentanen Preis(ja, ich würde auch in Pfund zahlen) nichts falsch machen kann.

Allerdings hab ich mir das Bike selbst aufgebaut, da ich eigene Laufräder wollte, bessere Reifen und eine Carbongabel.

Wenn man also eh modifizieren will, evtl. nur das nötigste und günstige in UK bestellen und den Rest in echte (evtl. gebrauchte) Wunschteile stecken.

just my 2 cent

der Uwe


----------



## Mick-Omega (31. Januar 2017)

Ich habe mir das Teil jetzt einfach mal bestellt....besser als SE, Fuji und Konsorten sieht es ja -für meinen Geschmack- optisch aus. Eine Alternative wäre noch das Tusker von Rose gewesen.

Bin gespannt!

Michael


----------



## Udu (31. Januar 2017)

Gute Wahl!


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mick-Omega (31. Januar 2017)

Ei ei ei,
ich habe bei Paypal auf die Adresse meiner Eltern geklickt. Sie können die Pakete zum angedachten Lieferzeitpunkt aber leider nicht annehmen. Ein Wechsel der Empfängeranschrift ist leider nicht möglich, daher wurde die Bestellung erstmal storniert. Jetzt warte ich ab, bis ich den Betrag wieder auf meinem Paypal-Konto habe....


Welche maximale Scheibengrösse wird auf dem Fatty eigentlich vorne & hinten gefahren? Ich mag aus optischen Gründen einfach "fatte" Bremscheiben....


Gruss, Michael


----------



## Mick-Omega (5. Februar 2017)

So, 
ich habe nun das "Volksfatty" in 20" bestellt. Mal sehen, wann die Pakete hier in Mönchengladbach eintrudeln. Ändern möchte ich erstmal die Bremsen (XT) und evtl. die Schläuche.

Gruss, Michael


----------



## Mick-Omega (16. Februar 2017)

Am 09.02. sollte das Rad zusammengebaut & verschickt werden. Da PlanetX sich aber nicht gemeldet hat, habe ich nachgefragt: Es wurde wohl eine fehlerhafte Charge Laufräder geliefert, welche reklamiert und somit nicht montiert werden konnten. Eine neue Lieferung dauert wohl 14 Tage. Jetzt heisst es warten, warten, warten....


----------



## Udu (1. März 2017)

Moin,
Hat zufällig noch jemand ein Distanzstück, für einen Umwerfer über?
Danke!


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. März 2017)

ja, ich!


Udu schrieb:


> Moin,
> Hat zufällig noch jemand ein Distanzstück, für einen Umwerfer über?
> Danke!
> 
> ...


----------



## Martina H. (1. März 2017)

... was macht denn der Nachwuchs?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. März 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... was macht denn der Nachwuchs?



Bei mir?
Schwester war im Urlaub und dann kommt sie mit ihrer Farbwahl nicht in die Puschen.....	  schlimm!


----------



## Martina H. (1. März 2017)

Weiber  :kopfschüttel:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. März 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Weiber  :kopfschüttel:


:unterschreib:


----------



## Martina H. (1. März 2017)

Sag ihr "Knallkönigsblau" - das passt dann gut zu den orangenen Nippeln


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. März 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Sag ihr "Knallkönigsblau" - das passt dann gut zu den orangenen Nippeln


Hab´ ich da etwa einen Running Gag verpasst???  


EDIT:  Wo sind meine Smilies und die Toolbar hin????


----------



## Martina H. (1. März 2017)

Running Gag?? - Wüsste ich jetzt nicht...

Ist momentan einfach meine Lieblingskombo: richtig schönes Blau mit Orange


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. März 2017)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> EDIT: Wo sind meine Smilies und die Toolbar hin????


die werden in letzter Zeit gerne vom Adblocker verschluckt 
ich nutze seitdem uBlock Origin und alles ist gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. März 2017)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> die werden in letzter Zeit gerne vom Adblocker verschluckt
> ich nutze seitdem uBlock Origin und alles ist gut


Installiert, Problem aber weiterhin da. 
Trotzdem DANKE!!


----------



## jmr-biking (2. März 2017)

@taunusteufel78 : Das Problem hatte ich neulich auch. Mit uBlock Origin war es wieder gut. Hier wurd kurz von einigen drüber diskutiert.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. März 2017)

Den alten adblocker deinstallieren nicht vergessen. Eventuell auch alles neustarten.


----------



## Deleted 414695 (3. März 2017)

Das ist mein Erstlingswerk! Der Lack wird sich noch verändern.... nur noch nicht klar "wie"....!


----------



## Mick-Omega (3. März 2017)

Ich habe zwar mein Fatty noch nicht, aber Hope Pro 4 Naben, DTSWISS BR710-Felgen, Saint Bremsen, X1 Trigger & 10-42er X1 Kassette....das Rad soll aber nächste Woche kommen.


----------



## hw_doc (3. März 2017)

Eikehaad schrieb:


> Das ist mein Erstlingswerk! Der Lack wird sich noch verändern.... nur noch nicht klar "wie"....!Anhang anzeigen 580377



Vorsicht - Mono-Brake!  B)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 414695 (3. März 2017)

G


hw_doc schrieb:


> Vorsicht


Gut beobachtet!!! Wird morgen geliefert!!! War eine entspannte Runde in der Ebene....


----------



## nightwolf (4. März 2017)

Eikehaad schrieb:


> (...) War eine entspannte Runde in der Ebene....


Fuer Dich vielleicht ... ich glaub der Hund sieht das anders


----------



## Mick-Omega (6. März 2017)

Hallo Gemeinde,

passen die Jumbo Jim in 4.8 auf 80er Felgen ins Fatty?


----------



## Deleted 414695 (6. März 2017)

Mick-Omega schrieb:


> 4.8 auf 80er


Vorne ja! ... hinten dreht sich dann nichts mehr!


----------



## Mick-Omega (6. März 2017)

Wird nur ein Standmodell!


----------



## Mick-Omega (6. März 2017)

Hm, doch nochmal intensiver nachgegoogelt. In manchen englischsprachigen Foren ist der 4.8 JJ erfolgreich verbaut worden.


----------



## Deleted 414695 (6. März 2017)

Mick-Omega schrieb:


> 4.8 JJ erfolgreich verbaut


Bei mir hat sich bereits der JJ 4.4 NICHT mehr gedreht! Spreche hier vom OnOne Fatty Trail und nicht vom V2!


----------



## Mick-Omega (6. März 2017)

Ich meinte das V2. Krass, dass beim Trail noch weniger geht.


----------



## hw_doc (6. März 2017)

Mick-Omega schrieb:


> Ich meinte das V2. Krass, dass beim Trail noch weniger geht.



Also v2 und "normal" unterscheiden sich in dem Punkt nicht und ich bezweifele, dass es passt. 
AFAIR hatte Bumble mal Big Fat Larries als Maximum ausgelotet - @Optimizer hat Biester verbaut - mehr dürfte ohne Wagenheber nicht gehen.


----------



## Mick-Omega (6. März 2017)

Ich weiss, Eikehaad hat die Bezeichnung V2 angewendet-fürs normale Fatty, als Unterscheidung zum Trail.

Vielleicht besorge ich mir mal einen 4.8 und probiere es selbst auch mal, auch auf die Gefahr hin zu scheitern. Ne Anfrage an On-One ist raus.

Das soll angeblich ein 4.8 JJ sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (6. März 2017)

Mick-Omega schrieb:


> Das soll angeblich ein 4.8 JJ sein...


Wieso angeblich? Das sind 4,8". Welchen Antrieb möchtest du fahren?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. März 2017)

die 4.6er Ground Control auf einer 90mm Felge passt ins normale Fatty gut rein.
Allerdings nur mit 1x Kurbel, bei 2x würde die Kette bei "Kette links" am Reifen schleifen


----------



## Mick-Omega (6. März 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Wieso angeblich? Das sind 4,8". Welchen Antrieb möchtest du fahren?



Angeblich, weil ich es ja nicht weiss. Erkennen kann ICH es halt auch nicht... Ich werde 1x11 fahren, XD-Nabe mit DTSwiss BR710.

Danke für die Antworten bis jetzt!


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. März 2017)

Mick-Omega schrieb:


> Ich werde 1x11 fahren


Dann passt maximal der 4,4", siehe mein Beitrag auf Seite 237.


----------



## Deleted 414695 (6. März 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Dann passt maximal der 4,4", siehe mein Beitrag auf Seite 237.


Mit dem 4.4 hatte ich sowohl mit SRAM als auch mit der XT ( beide 11-Fach) "Vollkontakt" mit Mantel und Kette. Leider...


----------



## Deleted 414695 (6. März 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Seite 237.


Sehr schöne Lackierung! Gefällt mir....


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. März 2017)

Eikehaad schrieb:


> Mit dem 4.4 hatte ich sowohl mit SRAM als auch mit der XT ( beide 11-Fach) "Vollkontakt" mit Mantel und Kette. Leider...


Hast du ein Bild mit dem Kettenstrebenbereich von deinem Bike? On One hat das wohl mit Blick auf den Traileinsatz auf 4" begrenzt und den Rahmen weniger gequetscht, der Stabilität (?) wegen.

Und weißt du schon, welche Lackierung deines bekommt? Wobei mir das Anthrazit sehr gefällt.


----------



## Deleted 414695 (6. März 2017)

Spontan das beste Foto....
Zur Farbe... es könnte auch ein goldbraun oder was schlammiges werden....
Matt-Mittelgrau gibt es ja schon!!!!


----------



## Deleted 414695 (9. März 2017)

Ein Fatbike steht im Walde....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versteher (9. März 2017)

Grandioses Foto!


----------



## Deleted 414695 (9. März 2017)

Danke!!!


----------



## Mick-Omega (9. März 2017)

Meins ist auch fix zusammengesteckt. Wird am Wochenende aber wieder teilzerlegt....


----------



## Deleted 414695 (10. März 2017)

Warum?


----------



## Mick-Omega (10. März 2017)

Andere Bremsen und Lauftäder montieren. Vorbau & Lenker werden auch ersetzt.


----------



## nightwolf (10. März 2017)

Eikehaad schrieb:


> Ein Fatbike steht im Walde....


Das sieht gut aus!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (11. März 2017)

Mick-Omega schrieb:


> Hm, doch nochmal intensiver nachgegoogelt. In manchen englischsprachigen Foren ist der 4.8 JJ erfolgreich verbaut worden.


Sollte schon passen mit 1-fach Antrieb.

Ich hatte nen BFL auf Clownshoe drinnen, hat knapp gepasst.


----------



## Mick-Omega (11. März 2017)

Mal sehen, vielleicht schiesse ich mir mal einen gebrauchten zum testen. Bist du denn auch 1x11 gefahren?


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (12. März 2017)

Mick-Omega schrieb:


> Bist du denn auch 1x11 gefahren?


1x11 SRAM

2-fach geht dann natürlich nicht mehr

Man kann ja die Breite des 4.8er ganz gut über die Felgenbreite beeinflussen, da muss man halt bissl experimentieren bis es passt.....


----------



## Mick-Omega (12. März 2017)

Ich habe die 80er DTSwiss BR710


----------



## -zor- (12. März 2017)

bestell dir doch einen 4.8er und probiere ihn hinten aus, wenn es zu knapp wird machste den 4.8er nach vorne und hinten dann den 4.4er rein, der sollte passen und der unterschied ist nicht so groß!

Edit sagt: der 4.6er Dunderbeist passt mit 1x11 auf jeden fall.


----------



## Mick-Omega (12. März 2017)

Habe ich auch genau so gemacht. Vielleicht schicke ich ihn dann auch zurück....mal sehen,ob das bei Mänteln geht.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (12. März 2017)

Mick-Omega schrieb:


> Habe ich auch genau so gemacht. Vielleicht schicke ich ihn dann auch zurück....mal sehen,ob das bei Mänteln geht.


Geht schon,darfst nur nicht damit fahren!
P.S. außer im Wohnzimmer


----------



## Mick-Omega (12. März 2017)

So wirds gemacht!


----------



## hw_doc (12. März 2017)

Mick-Omega schrieb:


> So wirds gemacht!



Denk dran: Die Dinger weiten sich...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. März 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Denk dran: Die Dinger weiten sich...


einmal mit Schlauch montieren um zu sehen ob es passt geht immer
habe ich auch schon bei anderen (schmalen) Reifen so gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (12. März 2017)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> einmal mit Schlauch montieren um zu sehen ob es passt geht immer
> habe ich auch schon bei anderen (schmalen) Reifen so gemacht



@Schafmuhkuh hatte erst neulich feststellen müssen, der sich der 4,8er Knard so stark geweitet hatte, dass er sich final nicht mehr bewegte, was zuvor noch fahrbar war. Ähnliches gibt es auch von den Leuten zu berichten, die nen 27,5er Barbegazi anfangs noch durch die Bluto bekamen.
Ist also im Anfangsstadium mit Vorsicht (= Sicherheitsreserve) zu betrachten.


----------



## Mick-Omega (12. März 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Diskussion! Ich dachte schon fast, der Fatty-Thread wäre tot. Das Fatty ist ja nunmal nicht mehr up-to-date, was die Achsen angeht. Aber ich finde den Rahmen einfach MEEEGA!


----------



## Martina H. (12. März 2017)

... habe da noch ein passendes Vorderrad mit 82er Innenweite


----------



## jmr-biking (12. März 2017)

Mick-Omega schrieb:


> Ich dachte schon fast, der Fatty-Thread wäre tot.


Mitnichten! Viele hier fahren ihr Fatty immer noch so gerne wie am ersten Tag. Ich z.B. denke überhaupt gar nicht dran meins her zu geben.


----------



## hw_doc (12. März 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Mitnichten! Viele hier fahren ihr Fatty immer noch so gerne wie am ersten Tag. Ich z.B. denke überhaupt gar nicht dran meins her zu geben.



Auch hier geht der Trend zum Zweit-Fatty!  B)


----------



## stuhli (12. März 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Mitnichten! Viele hier fahren ihr Fatty immer noch so gerne wie am ersten Tag. Ich z.B. denke überhaupt gar nicht dran meins her zu geben.



Ich wills jetzt auch gar nimmer


----------



## Optimizer (13. März 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> @Optimizer hat Biester verbaut - mehr dürfte ohne Wagenheber nicht gehen.


Mal so als Info: Die Biester kommen auf 80er Felge auf ca. 105-106mm also gerade mal 4,2 Zoll.


----------



## Wbs_70 (21. März 2017)

kurze Frage:
bekomme ich eine 29" Surly Rabbit Hole Laufradsache mit 3,0" Knard Reifen ohne Probleme in den Hinterbau vom on One Fatty 1. Gen. ?


----------



## hw_doc (21. März 2017)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> kurze Frage:
> bekomme ich eine 29" Surly Rabbit Hole Laufradsache mit 3,0" Knard Reifen ohne Probleme in den Hinterbau vom on One Fatty 1. Gen. ?



Hier gab es vor einigen Seiten mal eine Schuhmodenschau mit nem Fatty - vielleicht findest Du die noch: Ich hab leider nicht auf dem Schirm, ob auch 29+ dabei war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (21. März 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Hier gab es vor einigen Seiten mal eine Schuhmodenschau mit nem Fatty - vielleicht findest Du die noch:


@jmr-biking hat diese veranstaltet. Der schlanke Panaracer passte auf schmaler (Probe-)Felge, aber ob ein dicker Knard auf Plusfelge noch am Yoke vorbeipasst....


----------



## Wbs_70 (21. März 2017)

ich haB DIESE Aussage gefunden:

"The Knard 3.0 tire on a Rabbit Hole 50mm rim will be 75.8mm/77.7mm (casing/tread) wide and will have a diameter of 779.4mm (at 19psi).
The Knard 3.0 tire on a Velocity P35 will be 72.6mm/76.7mm wide and have a diameter of 778.6mm."

"Nope. On my medium frame, a 3.0 Knard on a Rabbit Hole pushes into the chainstay bridge about 1/4". You could maybe use a 2.4 on that same rim and get away with it. "

mmmhhh?
also nur mit schmalen 29" Reifen?


----------



## jmr-biking (22. März 2017)

Ich arbeite zufällig gerade an dem Problem und werde in Kürze dazu hier was schreiben... stay tuned


----------



## Wbs_70 (22. März 2017)

o.k. cool, danke!
ich bin jetzt von breiten 29er Felgen weg und werde in das fatty n normalen 29er LRS reinhängen mit den fat b nimbles, das geht.


----------



## jmr-biking (22. März 2017)

Ja, das geht. Siehe hier: Klick, Klick und Klick. Ist halt nur eine kleine Investition. Den FatNoFat-LRS von OnOne gibt`s ja nicht mehr. Breitere Felgen machen Sinn.


----------



## gnss (22. März 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich arbeite zufällig gerade an dem Problem und werde in Kürze dazu hier was schreiben... stay tuned


Strebe raus oder eine schöne Delle reindengeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mick-Omega (22. März 2017)

So, Laufräder & Lenker sind schonmal da. Müsste ich nicht auf mein krankes Töcherchen aufpassen, dann würde ich zusammenschrauben...
Fehlen nur noch die breiteren Jumbo Jims...


----------



## Mick-Omega (23. März 2017)

So, habe heute mal die JJ 4.8 auf sie DTSwiss geschmissen. An der Kette und am Rahmen geht es eigentlich vorbei, nichts schleift. Trotz der geilen Optik ist mir das zu knapp. Ich habe jetzt zwei JJ 4.4 bestellt. Sicher ist sicher!


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (23. März 2017)

Nimm doch hinten nen 4.4 und vorn 4.8. Oder was spricht dagegen?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mick-Omega (23. März 2017)

Dagegen spricht wahrscheinlich nur mein Hang zur Symetrie.... Auch wenn es Edelschmieden gibt welche unterschiedliche Reifengrössen verbauen, ich möchte das nicht.
4.4 ist ja auch recht nett, irgendwie.


----------



## nightwolf (23. März 2017)

Mick-Omega schrieb:


> Dagegen spricht wahrscheinlich nur mein Hang zur Symetrie....  (...)


Asymmetrisch waere ja links anders als rechts ... und das muesste beim Fahrrad ja innerhalb des Reifens sein ... In der MotoGP gibts das, da haben die Reifen
auf einer Seite mehr Material als auf der anderen, weil ja immer rechtsrum im Kreis gefahren wird auf den Rennstrecken


----------



## Mick-Omega (25. März 2017)

So, heute die JJ 4.4 aufgezogen. Fettere Optik und doch reichlich Platz. Auch die Sattelstütze ist provisorisch montiert. Nächste Woche geht es dann mit Vorbau & Lenker weiter, dann folgen die Bremsen. Auch die Überlegung einer Hope Kurvel steht noch im Raum. 

Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## nightwolf (25. März 2017)

Hier noch ein Linktipp fuer Dich  
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-wohnzimmer/sitzmoebel/c88+wohnzimmer.art_s:sitzmoebel

Dann auf 'Anzeige aufgeben' klicken. Bilder hast Du ja schon. Musst nur noch dazuschreiben 'Lieferung ohne Fahrrad'


----------



## Mick-Omega (25. März 2017)

Nein nein,
das ist der Keller meines Bruders. Im Moment kann ich zuhause nicht basteln.

Die Möbel möchte er sich neu beziehen & silbern lackieren....


----------



## hw_doc (25. März 2017)

Mick-Omega schrieb:


> So, heute die JJ 4.4 aufgezogen. Fettere Optik und doch reichlich Platz. Auch die Sattelstütze ist provisorisch montiert. Nächste Woche geht es dann mit Vorbau & Lenker weiter, dann folgen die Bremsen. Auch die Überlegung einer Hope Kurvel steht noch im Raum.
> 
> Schönes Wochenende!


Erstmal fahren!  



Mick-Omega schrieb:


> Nein nein,
> das ist der Keller meines Bruders. Im Moment kann ich zuhause nicht basteln.
> 
> Die Möbel möchte er sich neu beziehen & silbern lackieren....



Gru-se-lig!  B)


----------



## Mick-Omega (25. März 2017)

Noch eine Frage bezüglich Kurbel:

Ich überlege gerade ob ich eine Kurbel mit oder ohne Spider nehmen soll. Was sind die Vor- bzw. Nachteile der Systeme? 

Bashring gibt es glaube ich nur mit Spider, oder? Wäre die Kettenlinie gleich, d.h. sind die Directmount-Blätter nach aussen hin "geschüsselt"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (25. März 2017)

Den Kurbel-Thread hier kennst du?


----------



## Mick-Omega (25. März 2017)

Ja, danke für den Hinweis. Bin auf Seite 7!


----------



## hw_doc (26. März 2017)

Rece Face-Kurbel und Bashguard montiert.





Obacht, beim Fatty passt ein 36er Kettenblatt nur in Ausnahmefällen!
Musste daher auf ein 34er wechseln...


----------



## Mick-Omega (26. März 2017)

Ich denke, mit dem 32er werde ich schon sehr gut klarkommen (Directmount).


----------



## hw_doc (26. März 2017)

Mick-Omega schrieb:


> Ich denke, mit dem 32er werde ich schon sehr gut klarkommen (Directmount).



Da bin ich ja beruhigt!  B)


----------



## Mick-Omega (26. März 2017)




----------



## Mick-Omega (27. März 2017)

So, weiter gehts. Vorbau, Lenker und Bremse vorne montiert.


----------



## Fatpak (27. März 2017)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Von der Seite sieht es ja recht stimmig aus.


Eher Magersüchtig


----------



## Mick-Omega (1. April 2017)

So, das Fatty macht Fortschritte. Heute das Cockpit fertiggestellt, die Bremsen montiert, die NX-Kurbel inkl. GXP-Lager demontiert und das Hope BB30 eingesetzt.
Einige Schrauben habe ich gegen die entsprechende Version aus Titan ersetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wbs_70 (2. April 2017)

so, das FAtty heute mal auf 29" semiplus umgebaut und ich muss ehrlich zugeben, das fetzt mal ziemlich stark.
Haben die 4.0" 26er Reifen schon viel Sicherheit vermittelt, ist das mit den jetzigen 29" 3er ebenso, wenn nicht sogar noch etwas besser. Surfen, da hatte ich das Gefühl, man muss gar nicht mehr so arg ziehen oder lange in der Luft halten, bergab auch gut, über Wurzeln, wie Fatbike, Überschlaggefühl gleich null.

einzig ein wenig "schwammig" oder mehr "Kraft" beim Lenken hatte ich gemerkt. der Fat B Nimble am HR macht Laune! damit ließ es sich im losen Nadelboden herrlich kontrolliert in den Kurven driften. toll.
am VR war er auch gut, bis auf setile Sandstellen.

Rollwiderstand lief gut, die ließen sich auch ruck zuck auf tubeless vereinbaren mit der Felge.

selbst aus Kurven rausdrücken lief mit den 29er Rädern super verspielt und flowig.
jetzt mag ich für die Kiste glatt noch ne Federgabel haben dann wäre das für 60% aller Einsätze mein Rad. Also ich kann den Hype um 27,5" + usw. nachvollziehen, macht Laune


----------



## jmr-biking (3. April 2017)

@Wbs_70 : Haha, zuvor gekommen. Sieht gut aus!  Wie breit ist deine ZTR Flow Felge? Ich hoffe, dass ich mein 40 mm Testmuster heute oder morgen bekommen werde, damit ich das mal mit dem Fat B Nimble montiert in den Rahmen halten kann.
Mit dem Fat No Fat LRS von OnOne fand ich das Fahrgefühl recht gut. Ich hoffe, dass sich das mit dem neuen breiteren LRS noch weiter verbessert.


----------



## Wbs_70 (3. April 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @Wbs_70 : Haha, zuvor gekommen. Sieht gut aus!  Wie breit ist deine ZTR Flow Felge? Ich hoffe, dass ich mein 40 mm Testmuster heute oder morgen bekommen werde, damit ich das mal mit dem Fat B Nimble montiert in den Rahmen halten kann.
> Mit dem Fat No Fat LRS von OnOne fand ich das Fahrgefühl recht gut. Ich hoffe, dass sich das mit dem neuen breiteren LRS noch weiter verbessert.



na ztr gibt an : *Breite innen:* 22,6 mm
*Breite außen:* 28 mm

mit dem b nimble ist in dem fatty v1 rahmen in größe s noch viel platz zw. den kettenstreben reifen und dem verbindungsstück hinterm tretlager. ca. 1cm


----------



## divergent! (3. April 2017)

@robert.....bringst du das so mit nach jena? ich wollte mir das on one als 27,5+ aufbauen aber 29+ ist auch interessant


----------



## jmr-biking (3. April 2017)

Danke @Wbs_70 ! 

Mein 29+ Projekt ist heute auch angelaufen. Das Testmuster kam bei mir an. 


 

Mit montiertem Fat B Nimble:


 
Reifenfreiheit an den Kettenstreben ist absolut kein Problem.


 

Und am Yoke ist auch noch Platz genug.  So habe ich mir das gedacht.




Jetzt muss ich die Details mal mit dem Laufradbauer bereden.


----------



## Mick-Omega (3. April 2017)

Das Fatty ist die eierlegende Wollmichsau! Ich freu mich! 

Der Alex von Fatbike24 wollte es mir ausreden, gibt bestimmt auch gute Gründe dafür. Aber ich habe mich halt ins Fatty verliebt und so wird da jetzt vernünftig investiert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (4. April 2017)

Mick-Omega schrieb:


> Der Alex von Fatbike24 wollte es mir ausreden, gibt bestimmt auch gute Gründe dafür.


Zum Beispiel, dass er dir auch gerne was verkauft hätte


----------



## Mick-Omega (4. April 2017)

Naja, wenn dann wäre eh nur das Dude in Frage gekommen. Aber ich wollte das doppelte Oberrohr.


----------



## Wbs_70 (4. April 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Danke @Wbs_70 !
> 
> Mein 29+ Projekt ist heute auch angelaufen. Das Testmuster kam bei mir an.



DAS schaut verdammt gut und sinnvoll aus, freut mich, dass mit der Felge doch noch so viel Platz bleibt am Yoke unten, cool!
Fährt sich dann bestimmt sehr lässig


----------



## Wbs_70 (4. April 2017)

divergent! schrieb:


> @robert.....bringst du das so mit nach jena? ich wollte mir das on one als 27,5+ aufbauen aber 29+ ist auch interessant



jup, kann ich machen, hätte zwar sonst das Fully mitgenommen, aber das passt auch gut denke ich.
bis bald in Jena.


----------



## Mick-Omega (5. April 2017)

Heute sind Tuningteile für meine Hope Pedale gekommen: Titanachsen + Titanstopmuttern.


----------



## Deleted 414695 (7. April 2017)

Springtime...


----------



## Wbs_70 (10. April 2017)

https://c1.staticflickr.com/3/2905/33937178765_e2d6deae7b_h.jpg


----------



## Mick-Omega (10. April 2017)

Ist das Fatty denn glücklich, so schmalbereift?


----------



## jmr-biking (11. April 2017)

Er sieht sehr zufrieden auf der Bank aus.  Mein zukünftiger 29+ LRS ist in Auftrag gegeben und wenn ich schon mal am renovieren bin, dann wird der Rahmen auch noch zum Pulverer geschickt.


----------



## stuhli (12. April 2017)

WIE 
kein rohes Fatty mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (12. April 2017)

Nein, es bekommt eine fröhliche Farbe. RAW war schön, aber im Winter is das nix. Hab ich im Letzten wieder gemerkt, wie sehr das Salz dem Rahmen zusetzt, wenn man es nach der Tour einfach mal im Keller stehen lässt. War ja nicht dreckig und der Schnee taut im warmen Raum weg.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. April 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Er sieht sehr zufrieden auf der Bank aus.  Mein zukünftiger 29+ LRS ist in Auftrag gegeben und wenn ich schon mal am renovieren bin, dann wird der Rahmen auch noch zum Pulverer geschickt.



Deine Felgen hatte ich heute in der Hand...


----------



## jmr-biking (14. April 2017)

@taunusteufel78 : Besuch beim @schnellerpfeil ? Du bist auch immer nur am basteln.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (14. April 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @taunusteufel78 : Besuch beim
> 
> @schnellerpfeil ?


haltet mir den @schnellerpfeil doch nicht immer vom arbeiten ab!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. April 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @taunusteufel78 : Besuch beim @schnellerpfeil ? Du bist auch immer nur am basteln.





Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> haltet mir den @schnellerpfeil doch nicht immer vom arbeiten ab!



Es war wirklich wichtig (für mich!)....


----------



## Mick-Omega (15. April 2017)

So, heute die ultraleichten Tune Magnesium-Spacer montiert und die Kurbel mit dem 34er Blatt mal (direkt) ans Innenlager gehalten. Irgendwie wird es ziemlich knapp bis unmöglich, die 34 Zähne dort unterzubringen, oder? Hat die Kurbel bei richtiger Montage evtl. mehr Abstand zum Lager? Ich habe auf der Drive-Side zwei dieser Spacer, auf der None-Drive-Side einen (wie Hope es vorschreibt/empfiehlt).

Würde ansonsten ein 32er passen, oder wie wäre eure Einschätzung?

Gruss, Michael


----------



## Mick-Omega (15. April 2017)

Ansonsten finde ich das Fatty total porno!


----------



## hw_doc (15. April 2017)

Mick-Omega schrieb:


> So, heute die ultraleichten Tune Magnesium-Spacer montiert und die Kurbel mit dem 34er Blatt mal (direkt) ans Innenlager gehalten. Irgendwie wird es ziemlich knapp bis unmöglich, die 34 Zähne dort unterzubringen, oder? Hat die Kurbel bei richtiger Montage evtl. mehr Abstand zum Lager? Ich habe auf der Drive-Side zwei dieser Spacer, auf der None-Drive-Side einen (wie Hope es vorschreibt/empfiehlt).
> 
> Würde ansonsten ein 32er passen, oder wie wäre eure Einschätzung?
> 
> Gruss, Michael



Wie ich ja neulich schon schrieb: Nen 36er bei 2-fach auf Race Face funktioniert nicht - 34 schon. Dann kannst Du Dir ausrechnen, dass es für 34 bei einem KB mit optimaler Kettenlinie nicht reichen wird...

Warst Du denn schon mal mit dem Bike unterwegs - also als es noch ganz und Serie war?


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. April 2017)

34t im Einfachmodus sind am Fatbike schon sehr stramm, wenn am Heck nicht gerade eine Eagle-Kassette werkelt.
32:11 fahre ich am 29+ selten aus, und wenn, dann auf langweiligen Asphalt- oder Forstautobahnpassagen, auf dem Trail gewiss nicht.
Beim Fatbike ziehe ich entsprechend mindestens 2 Zähne am KB ab, eher 4 mit Blick auf den Einsatz im Schnee oder in sehr unwegsamem Gelände.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mick-Omega (16. April 2017)

Hallo!
Nein, ich habe das Fatty mehr oder weniger zerlegt ohne damit gefahren zu sein. Es ist nunmal so, dass ich überhaupt kein Fatbike brauche - so vom Einsatzzweck her. Da reicht in der Regel mein 27,5er 3x10 Hardtail. Aber ich fand das Fatty optisch super und wollte halt ein Rad mit dicken Reifen haben. Ich stelle es mir damit sehr lustig vor! Beim 3x10er fahre ich meistens auf dem 42er Blatt, das versuche ich am Fatty irgendwie nachzustellen, deswegen auch die XD-Nabe mit der 10-42 Kassette. Sicherlich kann man über mein Vorhaben und meine Vorgehensweise streiten, aber ich bin halt bekloppt! 
Ich liebe es halt, im Internet nach schönen Teilen zu suchen und diese dann ans Rad zu puzzeln.....

Gruss & schönen Ostersonntag!


----------



## Udu (16. April 2017)

Bei welchem Gewicht bist du inzwischen angekommen?
Sieht mir sehr nach Leichtbau aus[emoji3]


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mick-Omega (16. April 2017)

Naja, Kurbel & Kette sind noch nicht dran und der Vorbau wird noch gegen ein geiles Teil getauscht. Zwischenstände kann ich daher nicht durchgeben.

Zumal die Saint wahrscheinlich eher nicht für Leichtbau spricht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. April 2017)

Udu schrieb:


> Bei welchem Gewicht bist du inzwischen angekommen?
> Sieht mir sehr nach Leichtbau aus[emoji3]
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk



  Was sieht denn da nach Leichtbau aus?????


----------



## Meister-Dieter (16. April 2017)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Was sieht denn da nach Leichtbau aus?????


----------



## Mick-Omega (16. April 2017)

Naja, bei einigen Komponenten achte ich aufs Gewicht, bei anderen auf den Preis, bei wiederum anderen auf die Zweckmäßigkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wbs_70 (17. April 2017)

ich bin es, das reicht ;-)


----------



## nightwolf (17. April 2017)

Mick-Omega schrieb:


> Naja, bei einigen Komponenten achte ich aufs Gewicht, bei anderen auf den Preis, bei wiederum anderen auf die Zweckmäßigkeit.





Wbs_70 schrieb:


> ich bin es, das reicht ;-)


Was jetzt? Zweckmaessig, billig, oder schwer???


----------



## Udu (17. April 2017)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Was sieht denn da nach Leichtbau aus?????



Kurbel, Laufräder, Lenker, Spacer, Titanachsen......
Ich glaube schon, dass da ne Menge an Gewicht zu sparen ist.
Meins liegt in der Originalausstattung bei 15,5kg, das sollte bei ihm deutlich unterschritten sein.
Also gemessen an meinem, ist es eindeutig Leichtbau[emoji848]


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. April 2017)

Udu schrieb:


> Kurbel, Laufräder, Lenker, Spacer, Titanachsen......
> Ich glaube schon, dass da ne Menge an Gewicht zu sparen ist.
> Meins liegt in der Originalausstattung bei 15,5kg, das sollte bei ihm deutlich unterschritten sein.
> Also gemessen an meinem, ist es eindeutig Leichtbau[emoji848]
> ...


Meiner Meinung nach sind das einfach nur bewährte, teilw. gute Teile von der Stange, aber halt sinnvoller zusammengestellt und preislich bissl über dem Komponentenramsch von OnOnes' Wühltisch.
Das orig. Fatty spielt ja gewichtstechnisch bei Deutz, Fendt & Co mit...   

Aber die hier gesetzten Teile besitzen weder ein Gewichtslimit, noch einen beschnittenen oder begrenzten Einsatzbereich.

Ich definiere "Leichtbau" ein wenig anders, aber das soll jetzt hier nicht das Thema sein...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. April 2017)

Udu schrieb:


> Meins liegt in der Originalausstattung bei 15,5kg


Da drunter zu bleiben ist nicht schwer.
Das schaffe ich sogar mit Federgabel und Sattellift aber ohne extremen Leichtbau



preislich ist es halt ne andere Nr. als das Original


----------



## Mick-Omega (18. April 2017)

Kinder, ich baue das Rad für mich! Streitet euch nicht!


----------



## nightwolf (18. April 2017)

Mick-Omega schrieb:


> (...) Streitet euch nicht!


Jetzt mach den Jungs doch nicht das ganze Forum madig


----------



## Udu (18. April 2017)

Alles gut!!![emoji3]


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. April 2017)

hier streitet doch keiner


----------



## Mick-Omega (21. April 2017)

So,
heute wieder mal am Fatty gebastelt. Der Vorbau ist jetzt ein Geiles Teil 4.0, 0 Grad,50mm.

Die Stahlachsen der Pedale habe ich gegen Teile aus Titan getauscht. Geht ganz einfach und kann jederzeit wieder geswitcht werden.


Gruss,
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mick-Omega (21. April 2017)

Hallo!
weiß vielleicht einer von Euch, wie man an diesem Innenlager die Industrielager wechselt?

Gruss, Michael


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. April 2017)

Mick-Omega schrieb:


> Hallo!
> weiß vielleicht einer von Euch, wie man an diesem Innenlager die Industrielager wechselt?
> 
> Gruss, Michael


entweder mit einem Abzieher oder Auspresswerkzeug
oder wenn man es ohne so etwas rustikaler angehen muss, klopft man es von hinten mit einem Hammer und Austreiber raus. Bei meinem rel. schnell verschlissenen Race Face bin ich in meinem Frust/Ärger sogar mit dem Schraubendreher ran gegangen. Der entstandene Kratzer auf der Innenseite stört mich nicht 
Zum einpressen der neuen Lager habe ich eine passende Nuss und einen Schraubstock benutzt, rustikal eben 

aber warum willst du die Lager jetzt schon wechseln?
Gerade die Hope Lager sollen eigentlich recht gut sein, im Gegensatz zu den RF die einen entsprechend schlechten Ruf haben.
Btw. die jetzt verbauten SKF Ersatzlager haben fast das Doppelte der kompletten RF Lager gekostet


----------



## Mick-Omega (21. April 2017)

Ich habe mir Keramiklager besorgt, deswegen. Ich habe auch das Hope Werkzeug HTT 178, klappt aber irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. April 2017)

Mick-Omega schrieb:


> Ich habe mir Keramiklager besorgt, deswegen


in der Hoffnung, dass es was genau bringt ?
ein paar Gramm weniger und/oder etwas leichterer Lauf?
ich würde die Originalen drinnen lassen 


Mick-Omega schrieb:


> Ich habe auch das Hope Werkzeug HTT 178, klappt aber irgendwie nicht.


bist du zu schwach, sind sie zu stark.... 

btw. nachdem du in die Komponenten so viel Optimierungsarbeit steckst, stellt sich mir die Frage warum du den Rahmen im Original Zustand gelassen hast ?
Hier ließe sich Gewicht herausholen (entlacken und RAW lassen) und/oder individualisieren (andere Farbe oder gar eloxieren lassen)
ok, ich bin gar kein Fan der original weißen Farbe die finde ich pers. einfach.....


----------



## Mick-Omega (21. April 2017)

Ach, irgendwie habe ich Spass am basteln-natürlich brauche ich keine Keramiklager. Es braucht wohl auch niemand Titanachsen oder Magnesiumspacer. Ist halt ein Experiment.
Ohne Schläuche wäre das Rad wohl noch viel viel leichter...

Zur Rahmenoptimierung:Gerade dieser weisse Perlmutlack mit den orangen Decals macht mich total an.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. April 2017)

Mick-Omega schrieb:


> dieser weisse Perlmutlack mit den orangen Decals


genau der hat mich, nachdem der Rahmen im Wohnzimmer ausgepackt wurde, nach nicht ganz 15 Minuten davon überzeugt ihn wieder einzupacken und gleich am nächsten Tag zum Entlacken & pulvern lassen zu schicken 
Aber zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker ja verschieden


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. April 2017)

Fatty Suchbild


----------



## Mick-Omega (24. April 2017)

Wahnsinn, die wandlungsfähig das Fatty ist! Es geht nichts über Doppelrohr!


----------



## Mick-Omega (25. April 2017)

So, heute das Tretlager mit dem passenden Hope Werkzeug angezogen und die Sattelstützenklemme auch gegen etwas feines von Tune getauscht.

Ich denke ja noch an die Tune AC20+21 Fatbike-Schnellspanner, aber bin mir aufgrund deren Konstruktion etwas unsicher.

Hier im Forum gibt es unterschiedliche Meinungen zu den Teilchen.

Mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. April 2017)

der Schraubwürger hat bei mir nicht sehr lange gehalten.


----------



## Mick-Omega (25. April 2017)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> der Schraubwürger hat bei mir nicht sehr lange gehalten.



Deswegen habe ich die Klemme von Hope ja noch auf Lager.


----------



## jmr-biking (1. Mai 2017)

Ich bring mal etwas Farbe ins Spiel.  bikecolours.de sehr hat gute Arbeit geleistet. 




Der Thomson X4 Vorbau hat ebenfalls seine Farbe gewechselt und Shenzen City lieferte einen schönen Carbon-Lenker in UD matt. Passend zur schon vor einer Woche gelieferten Sattelstütze, ebenfalls aus dem fernen Osten.




Der Laufradsatz ist auch schon fertig, doch noch nicht bei mir. Aber @schnellerpfeil hat mir schon mal den Mund wässrig gemacht. 



In der nächsten Schlechtwetterphase wird geschraubt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Mai 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich bring mal etwas Farbe ins Spiel.  bikecolours.de sehr hat gute Arbeit geleistet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, der Rahmen war beim Günter Wilhelm in Usingen?! Cool! 
Schöne Farbe!

Das ist ja das reinste Taunus-Fatty...


----------



## jmr-biking (1. Mai 2017)

Ich probiere ja immer gerne mal was aus. Kumpel @DasIch81 hat bei bikecolours und beim @schnellerpfeil schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Taunus-Connection war aber eher zufällig. 
Bei Lenker und Sattelstütze verlasse ich mich mal hier auf das Forum. Da gibt's immer mal wieder gute Tipps zu einer Bestellung beim Ali.
Hab aber auch am Samstag beim Roc d' Antenne in Houffalize einen neuen 12k Lenker und 12k Sattelstütze am Racer aus China unter Vollast getestet.  Bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## DasIch81 (1. Mai 2017)

Die Wahl der Rahmenfarbe ist echt mal gelungen.
Und ja, ich war bei bikecolours auch super zufrieden. Habe mein Codeine dort pulvern lassen.
Bin gespannt wie das Rad komplett aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mick-Omega (2. Mai 2017)

Hallo!
Nachdem ich Vorbau & Sattelstütze auf Tune umgerüstet habe, wollte ich meinem Fatty noch die Schnellspanner aus dem Schwarzwald gönnen. Es ging sich dabei um die Spanner AC20+21. Diese kamen am Samstag an und wurden von mir in Augenschein genommen und verbaut. Was soll ich sagen? Ich habe das ganze Wochenende hin und her überlegt und schicke die Teile wieder zurück. Die Hope gefallen mir optisch und haptisch einfach viel besser - und das zum halben Preis! Da nehme ich das höhere Gewicht gerne in kauf.
Ob des Preises habe ich mir wahrscheinlich von den Tune-Spannern viel versprochen, aber der Kick blieb einfach  aus. Sicherlich, es sind filigrane Stücke, aber von der Verarbeitung fand ich sie einfach nicht schön. Auch die Gewinde der Achsen sind meiner Meinung nach viel zu lang. Sicherlich, Titan kann man kürzen-möchte ich an den Dingern für 115€ aber nicht.


----------



## Udu (3. Mai 2017)

Moin,
ich würde mein Fatty gerne auch als "Plusbike" nutzen, hab allerdings wenig Ahnung davon, welche Laufräder ich dafür benötige, geschweige denn im Netz jemanden gefunden, der Diese anbietet. Ich möchte natürlich kein Vermögen dafür ausgeben. Für den einen oder anderen Hinweis wäre ich sehr dankbar.



Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Mai 2017)

Mick-Omega schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Nachdem ich Vorbau & Sattelstütze auf Tune umgerüstet habe, wollte ich meinem Fatty noch die Schnellspanner aus dem Schwarzwald gönnen. Es ging sich dabei um die Spanner AC20+21. Diese kamen am Samstag an und wurden von mir in Augenschein genommen und verbaut. Was soll ich sagen? Ich habe das ganze Wochenende hin und her überlegt und schicke die Teile wieder zurück. Die Hope gefallen mir optisch und haptisch einfach viel besser - und das zum halben Preis! Da nehme ich das höhere Gewicht gerne in kauf.
> Ob des Preises habe ich mir wahrscheinlich von den Tune-Spannern viel versprochen, aber der Kick blieb einfach  aus. Sicherlich, es sind filigrane Stücke, aber von der Verarbeitung fand ich sie einfach nicht schön. Auch die Gewinde der Achsen sind meiner Meinung nach viel zu lang. Sicherlich, Titan kann man kürzen-möchte ich an den Dingern für 115€ aber nicht.



Die Hopes machen sich am Fatty sehr gut und sind bewährt. Das Fatty hat nämlich gerne mal ein in den Ausfallenden verrutschtes Hinterrad.


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Mai 2017)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die Hopes machen sich am Fatty sehr gut und sind bewährt. Das Fatty hat nämlich gerne mal ein in den Ausfallenden verrutschtes Hinterrad.



Das kann ich bestätigen. Die original SSP von OO waren nix. Hab dann auf Salsa gewechselt, die hielten. Jetzt kommen welche von Hope dran.


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Mai 2017)

Udu schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich würde mein Fatty gerne auch als "Plusbike" nutzen, hab allerdings wenig Ahnung davon, welche Laufräder ich dafür benötige, geschweige denn im Netz jemanden gefunden, der Diese anbietet. Ich möchte natürlich kein Vermögen dafür ausgeben. Für den einen oder anderen Hinweis wäre ich sehr dankbar.



Hinten benötigst du eine 170 mm Nabe. Vorne, wenn du die original Gabel von OnOne benutzt eine 135mm RDS Nabe. Die Auswahl bei RDS-Naben ist nicht sehr hoch. Hope ist da preislich schon am günstigsten angesiedelt. Natürlich kannst du auch die original Naben von OnOne neu einspeichen lassen. Bei der Wahl der Felgen hast du mittlerweile eine große Auswahl. Ich nehme mal an, dass du mit "Plusbike" einen 27,5" Plus Laufradsatz meinst? @aemkei77  hat sein Fatty mal auf B Plus umgerüstet. Er hatte hier auch schon mal was dazu geschrieben, bzw. Bilder gezeigt.
Leider wirst du im Netz bei der Suche nach einem passenden Laufradsatz nicht fündig werden. Zu speziell. Da muss ein Laufradbauer ran und dir nach deinen Vorgaben/Wünschen was einspeichen.
"Vermögen"? Eine günstige Möglichkeit wäre, evtl. vorhandene OnOne Naben weiter zu verwenden, sich zwei 27+ Felgen und passende Speichen zuzulegen und dann einen befreundeten Laufradbauer an der Hand zu haben.
Ein Konstellation von Hope Naben, Sapim Speichen und Notubes Hugo oder 40er Ryde Edge kostet schnell mal 500-600€ beim Laufradbauer.


----------



## Mick-Omega (4. Mai 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Das kann ich bestätigen. Die original SSP von OO waren nix. Hab dann auf Salsa gewechselt, die hielten. Jetzt kommen welche von Hope dran.




Richtig,
aus diesem Grund hatte ich die Hope Fatsno Spanner schon, bevor das Fatty bei mir war. 

Wollte dann etwas "besseres", Tune hat mich da aber komplett nicht überzeugt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Mai 2017)

Mick-Omega schrieb:


> Wollte dann etwas "besseres", Tune hat mich da aber komplett nicht überzeugt.



In der Regel bin ich da generell schon für Tune (außer aktuell bei den Naben/Freiläufen  ) , aber Schnellspanner beim Fatty	 ->   HOPE !


----------



## Mick-Omega (4. Mai 2017)

Heute ein wenig fürs BlingBling gemacht. Schrauben für die Bremsscheiben von Titan Natur auf Titan Gold gewechselt. So wird die Farbe der Saint-Fittings und der geplanten Kette aufgenommen.

Mir gefällts!


----------



## hw_doc (4. Mai 2017)

Mick-Omega schrieb:


> Heute ein wenig fürs BlingBling gemacht. Schrauben für die Bremsscheiben von Titan Natur auf Titan Gold gewechselt. So wird die Farbe der Saint-Fittings und der geplanten Kette aufgenommen.
> 
> Mir gefällts!



Kannst Du eine Prognose abgeben, ob - und falls ja - wann Du mit dem Bike fährst?


----------



## Mick-Omega (4. Mai 2017)

Ich warte verzweifelt auf das 30er Kettenblatt von Hope....dann ginge es fix!

Aber ich mag auch das basteln und gucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (4. Mai 2017)

Sag mal,schraubst du noch,oder fährst du schon?


----------



## Mick-Omega (4. Mai 2017)

Ich betrachte das Rad als Modelleisenbahn. Da fliessen ja auch immer neue Ideen ein und fertig wird sowas auch nie. 

Das tütteln am Rad beruhigt mich einfach.Vielleicht sollte ich mein CC-Rad noch etwas modifizieren oder das Trekkingrad umbauen....hm....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Mai 2017)

Mick-Omega schrieb:


> Ich betrachte das Rad als Modelleisenbahn. Da fliessen ja auch immer neue Ideen ein und fertig wird sowas auch nie.
> 
> Das tütteln am Rad beruhigt mich einfach.Vielleicht sollte ich mein CC-Rad noch etwas modifizieren oder das Trekkingrad umbauen....hm....



Die Anzahl der Räder ist noch ausbaufähig.
Ich würde da mal ansetzen...


----------



## hw_doc (4. Mai 2017)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der Räder ist noch ausbaufähig.
> Ich würde da mal ansetzen...



Cc-Fettrad, Trekking-Fatbike, ...  B)


----------



## Mick-Omega (4. Mai 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Cc-Fettrad, Trekking-Fatbike, ...  B)




Die könnte auch neuen Lack vertragen...


----------



## Udu (5. Mai 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Hinten benötigst du eine 170 mm Nabe. Vorne, wenn du die original Gabel von OnOne benutzt eine 135mm RDS Nabe. Die Auswahl bei RDS-Naben ist nicht sehr hoch. Hope ist da preislich schon am günstigsten angesiedelt. Natürlich kannst du auch die original Naben von OnOne neu einspeichen lassen. Bei der Wahl der Felgen hast du mittlerweile eine große Auswahl. Ich nehme mal an, dass du mit "Plusbike" einen 27,5" Plus Laufradsatz meinst? @aemkei77  hat sein Fatty mal auf B Plus umgerüstet. Er hatte hier auch schon mal was dazu geschrieben, bzw. Bilder gezeigt.
> Leider wirst du im Netz bei der Suche nach einem passenden Laufradsatz nicht fündig werden. Zu speziell. Da muss ein Laufradbauer ran und dir nach deinen Vorgaben/Wünschen was einspeichen.
> "Vermögen"? Eine günstige Möglichkeit wäre, evtl. vorhandene OnOne Naben weiter zu verwenden, sich zwei 27+ Felgen und passende Speichen zuzulegen und dann einen befreundeten Laufradbauer an der Hand zu haben.
> Ein Konstellation von Hope Naben, Sapim Speichen und Notubes Hugo oder 40er Ryde Edge kostet schnell mal 500-600€ beim Laufradbauer.



Danke für die ausführliche Info.
Mal sehen wie ich das dann kostengünstig umgesetzt bekomme.



Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wbs_70 (9. Mai 2017)

mein on one fatty Letztens zum Candy B Graveller 640km Ride auf 29" umgebaut - Reisefatbikerahmen quasi - ging super


----------



## Udu (9. Mai 2017)

Mit den Schwalbe JJ's kommt das Fatty richtig mächtig raus, und im Vergleich zum Nate läuft es richtig leicht.
Freudiger Nebeneffekt ist ein deutlicher Gewichtsverlust.


----------



## Mick-Omega (9. Mai 2017)

Sind aber auch die 4.4, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (9. Mai 2017)

Mal alles zusammen geschraubt und eingstellt. Vorbauhöhe ist noch nicht final.




Thomson X4 mal anders. 




Nur ein paar schnelle Handy-Fotos. Die Decals auf den Felgen werden wohl noch verschwinden. Guter Job @Bikecolours und @schnellerpfeil . Ich bin begeistert.


----------



## Mick-Omega (9. Mai 2017)

Sieht wirklich toll aus, aber ist (wie bei Wbs_70) ein völlig anderes Fahrrad. Ich mag das Fatty ausschließlich als Fatbike mit dicken Pellen, aber wie es aussieht ist es total wandelbar. Super!

Könnte ich bitte noch Infos zum Steuersatz bekommen? Welchen Hope müsste ich da nehmen?


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Mai 2017)

Keine Sorge, im Winter kommen wieder die fetten Felgen drauf.


----------



## Mick-Omega (9. Mai 2017)

Du warst zu schnell...

Welchen Hope-Steuersatz müsste man nehmen (original Carbon-Gabel).

Gruss, Michael


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Mai 2017)

@Wbs_70 : Erzähl mir mal was über die Lenkertasche! Sowas suche ich noch. Die von Revelate Design ist mir etwas zu teuer.

@Mick-Omega : Ich habe verbaut: Oben: Hope 2 (S.H.I.S.: ZS44/28.6) Unten: Hope F (S.H.I.S.: EC49/40) mit Hope Reduzierkonus
War alles noch in meinem Fundus.


----------



## -zor- (9. Mai 2017)

sehr fein geworden... hast du es mal gewogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (9. Mai 2017)

Och Gewicht? Ist beim Fatty ja eher zweitrangig. Aber ich hängs die Tage vielleicht mal an die Waage. Ich mach auch noch ein paar schöne Bilder fürs Forum hier.


----------



## -zor- (9. Mai 2017)

ich weiß ist zweitrangig, wäre trotzdem schön zu wissen


----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. Mai 2017)

@jmr-biking Hammergeil!


----------



## Udu (9. Mai 2017)

Mick-Omega schrieb:


> Sind aber auch die 4.4, oder?



Ja, sind die 4,4


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mick-Omega (9. Mai 2017)

Udu schrieb:


> Ja, sind die 4,4
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk



Okay, die habe ich ja auch drin.


----------



## hw_doc (9. Mai 2017)

@Mick-Omega:
Was machst Du denn mit dem Rest Deines Rades - da bleibt am Ende ja quasi ein Bike ohne Rahmen und Gabel übrig?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. Mai 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> @Mick-Omega:
> Was machst Du denn mit dem Rest Deines Rades - da bleibt am Ende ja quasi ein Bike ohne Rahmen und Gabel übrig?


----------



## hw_doc (9. Mai 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


>



Die Frage war schon ernst gement!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. Mai 2017)

Deine Frage war auch durchaus berechtigt,Steffen!
Habe mir nur bildlich vorgestellt,wie die ausgetauschten Teile so alle um's bike herumliegen.


----------



## Mick-Omega (9. Mai 2017)

Alles bei eBay verkauft. Ich habe halt Spaß am schrauben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Mai 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Mal alles zusammen geschraubt und eingstellt. Vorbauhöhe ist noch nicht final.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr geil, Jürgen! 

Hab gestern den Baby-Fatty-Rahmen zu Günther gebracht...	
Bin gespannt!


----------



## Wbs_70 (10. Mai 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @Wbs_70 : Erzähl mir mal was über die Lenkertasche! Sowas suche ich noch. Die von Revelate Design ist mir etwas zu teuer.



naja, das ist die normale Lenkertasche - Lenkerharness welches es aktuell von Ortlieb aus der Serie für knapp 100€ online zu kaufen gibt.
man kann sich auch für n Bruchteil davon selber eines bauen ohne viel Aufwand - hatte letztens hier im IBC n Link zu ner Anleitung gesehen.

Mein Eindruck von dem Ortlieb Teil ist durchweg positiv, es ist viel Platz in dem System und von beiden Seiten eben zugreifbar im Sack , wasserdicht ist es für ne Sinnflut, sprich echt haltbares festes Material, Monatage ist kinderleicht und solide, gut durchdacht finde ich, auch auf schneller trails bergab verrutscht da nix, das war auch der Grund warum ich mir das Teil gekauft habe um auch trails zu fahren die ordentlich rumpeln. Gewicht ist mit 400gr ca. auch o.k., etwas schwerer als andere Harnesslösungen von Alpkit z.b. - Beim Anbau sollte man auf die verlegten Züge achten der Bremsen dass die frei sich bewegen können. ansonsten wenn man gut montiert und die scheuerstellen am Rahmen vorher abklebt ein super sorglos teil, schön sind auch die Schnüre an der Front um beim Fahren Sachen festzuzurren. optional kannst du da vorne noch eine weitere Tasche anklippsen um noch mehr Liter zu haben. 
von mir bekommt das Teil volle Bikepacking/Reisetauglichkeit. - achja, ein plus ist noch, dass das Garmin und auch licht am Lenker passt und über die Tasche scheint, dank abstandshalterpads alles in der höhe anpassbar.


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Mai 2017)

@Wbs_70 : Danke dir für den Hinweis und ausführliche Bewertung. Das Teil werde ich mir mal genauer angucken.


----------



## stuhli (11. Mai 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Mal alles zusammen geschraubt und eingstellt. Vorbauhöhe ist noch nicht final.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Fatty bekommste einfach nicht entstellt.....schöne Farbe 
Obwohl ich mitlerweile ein Kona WO (in Brexit-Renngrün) hab muss ich sagen dass der On*One Rahmen immer noch der Beau ist.


----------



## Mick-Omega (12. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
heute habe ich wiedermal etwas am Fatty geschraubt. Es ist ein wenig mehr BlingBling an die Bremse gekommen, auch die Kurbel samt Pedale konnte ich montieren. Termin zur Inbetriebnahme durch den Fahrradschrauber ist am 31.05., dort wird dann die Bremse entlüftet und die Schaltung komplettiert (samt Kette). Es gibt halt dann doch Dinge, welche ich mir nicht zutraue...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (12. Mai 2017)

Es gibt doch youtube,da wird es dir vorgemacht.
Als Schrauber solltest du dich da aber rantrauen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Mai 2017)

Mick-Omega schrieb:


> Hallo,
> heute habe ich wiedermal etwas am Fatty geschraubt. Es ist ein wenig mehr BlingBling an die Bremse gekommen, auch die Kurbel samt Pedale konnte ich montieren. Termin zur Inbetriebnahme durch den Fahrradschrauber ist am 31.05., dort wird dann die Bremse entlüftet und die Schaltung komplettiert (samt Kette). Es gibt halt dann doch Dinge, welche ich mir nicht zutraue...



Jammern auf hohem Niveau:
Die beiden Schrauben der IS-Aufnahme (böses Wort eigentlich.. ) würde ich ebenfalls farblich anpassen. 

Sind das Alu-Schrauben an der Bremsscheibe????   Oder Ti ?


----------



## Mick-Omega (12. Mai 2017)

Hallo.
Nein, dass sind alles Titanschrauben-Alu würde ich mich trauen.
Die goldenen Schrauben habe ich nur unmittelbar an der Bremse selbst verwendet. An der IS-Aufnahme, am Vorbau & an der Sattelstütze habe ich Titan Natur, weil für mich "zum Rahmen gehörend".


----------



## Rommos (12. Mai 2017)

Udu schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich würde mein Fatty gerne auch als "Plusbike" nutzen, hab allerdings wenig Ahnung davon, welche Laufräder ich dafür benötige, geschweige denn im Netz jemanden gefunden, der Diese anbietet. Ich möchte natürlich kein Vermögen dafür ausgeben. Für den einen oder anderen Hinweis wäre ich sehr dankbar.





jmr-biking schrieb:


> Hinten benötigst du eine 170 mm Nabe. Vorne, wenn du die original Gabel von OnOne benutzt eine 135mm RDS Nabe. Die Auswahl bei RDS-Naben ist nicht sehr hoch. Hope ist da preislich schon am günstigsten angesiedelt. Natürlich kannst du auch die original Naben von OnOne neu einspeichen lassen. Bei der Wahl der Felgen hast du mittlerweile eine große Auswahl. Ich nehme mal an, dass du mit "Plusbike" einen 27,5" Plus Laufradsatz meinst? @aemkei77  hat sein Fatty mal auf B Plus umgerüstet. Er hatte hier auch schon mal was dazu geschrieben, bzw. Bilder gezeigt.
> Leider wirst du im Netz bei der Suche nach einem passenden Laufradsatz nicht fündig werden. Zu speziell. Da muss ein Laufradbauer ran und dir nach deinen Vorgaben/Wünschen was einspeichen.
> "Vermögen"? Eine günstige Möglichkeit wäre, evtl. vorhandene OnOne Naben weiter zu verwenden, sich zwei 27+ Felgen und passende Speichen zuzulegen und dann einen befreundeten Laufradbauer an der Hand zu haben.
> Ein Konstellation von Hope Naben, Sapim Speichen und Notubes Hugo oder 40er Ryde Edge kostet schnell mal 500-600€ beim Laufradbauer.



Ich hätte noch einen OO Fatty V2 LRS rumliegen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Mai 2017)

Mick-Omega schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Nein, dass sind alles Titanschrauben-Alu würde ich mich trauen.
> Die goldenen Schrauben habe ich nur unmittelbar an der Bremse selbst verwendet. An der IS-Aufnahme, am Vorbau & an der Sattelstütze habe ich Titan Natur, weil für mich "zum Rahmen gehörend".


Ok! Passt!   

Aber den Rest der Arbeiten würdest du bestimmt auch hinbekommen! 
"Versuch macht kluuuch"


----------



## jmr-biking (15. Mai 2017)

himmelblau trifft wasserblau...

























Yorkshire Rose:

























Für die Grammfeilscher,  Gewicht mit allem dran, was auch auf den Fotos zu sehen ist:





Außer dem China-Lenker und -Sattelstütze sind keine neuen Komponenten dazu gekommen. Der LRS natürlich, aber Bremsen und Antrieb sind noch gut und bleiben erst mal. Vielleicht gefällt es ja und sorry, wegen der Bilderflut.


----------



## Rommos (15. Mai 2017)

Hammer Jürgen


----------



## Mick-Omega (15. Mai 2017)

Das Rad ist sehr schön geworden, aber die Rose setzt dem Ganzen nochmal die Krone auf!!!


----------



## Wbs_70 (15. Mai 2017)

sehr geiler Aufbau!
und hinten ist noch genug Platz nach oben wa?


----------



## -zor- (15. Mai 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Für die Grammfeilscher,  Gewicht mit allem dran, was auch auf den Fotos zu sehen ist:



danke 

und wirklich sehr fein geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (15. Mai 2017)

mal ne frage an die leute die eine on one carbongabel fahren. ich habe sie an meinem 907 und , ob einbildung oder nicht, habe das gefühl die wird immer weicher. wenn ich auf asphalt vorne bremse bewegt sich der untere teil gut 1cm nach hinten...sprich der schwingt tüchtig. beim fahren merkt man das weniger aber ich überleg ob das so muss. wie sind eure erfahrungen?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. Mai 2017)

@jmr-biking was ist das für eine Tasche ?


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Mai 2017)

@Bjoern_U. : Frag mal den @FlowinFlo , oder guck mal in sein Fotoalbum.


----------



## stuhli (17. Mai 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> himmelblau trifft wasserblau...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haste Helium in der Rahmentasche? 

Wirklich toll geworden und leicht...und schön....und tol.....äääh ich Depp verkauf meins


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Mai 2017)

@stuhli : www.on-one.co.uk - einkaufen - auf Lager legen oder zusammen bauen - könnte mal Kultpotenzial bekommen. 

@All: Es freut mich, dass es euch gefällt!


----------



## -zor- (17. Mai 2017)

wenn man pingelich sein möchte, wäre ne schwarze Kassette noch das i Tüpfelchen.
aber das ist heulen auf sehr hohem Niveau


----------



## hw_doc (17. Mai 2017)

-zor- schrieb:


> wenn man pingelich sein möchte, wäre ne schwarze Kassette noch das i Tüpfelchen.
> aber das ist heulen auf sehr hohem Niveau



Dann aber auch noch ne schwarze Kette.  B)
Aber sowas wird dann schnell ein FoB (Fass ohne Boden)!


----------



## -zor- (17. Mai 2017)

ja da hast du wohl recht


----------



## cherokee190 (17. Mai 2017)

Ist das originale Dekor eigentlich einlackiert oder bekommt man das problemlos abgezogen?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Mai 2017)

stuhli schrieb:


> äääh ich Depp verkauf meins


Hier ebenso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (17. Mai 2017)

@-zor- und @hw_doc  : Wenn der Antrieb runter gerockt ist, dann wird auf 11-fach und schwarz gewechselt. 

@cherokee190 : einlackiert!


----------



## cherokee190 (17. Mai 2017)

Schade eigentlich .


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Mai 2017)

Musst halt entlacken lassen. Dann kannst du dich mit deiner Airbrush-Pistole kreativ austoben.


----------



## cherokee190 (17. Mai 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Musst halt entlacken lassen. Dann kannst du dich mit deiner Airbrush-Pistole kreativ austoben.



Ja gut, die Möglichkeit besteht ja immer. Aber die Variante eines reinlich weißen Rahmens, frisch von der Insel, hätte schon was verlockendes . 
Und so eine neuwertige, werksmäßige Grundierung/ Lackierung als Basis nehme ich schon ganz gerne. Erspart sie mir doch gerade die unbeliebte Arbeit.


----------



## honkori (17. Mai 2017)

Ich habe das On One eines Forenuser davor gerettet nach "ausserhalb verkauft zu werden" und obwohl ich bisher kaum gefahren bin, hab ich es schon "ins Herz geschlossen". 

ciiaooo


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Mai 2017)

Neben 3 normalen Fatty-Aufbauten gabe es was in *grün
*


 ,

gefolgt von *grau*





und jetzt noch was in *pink* & *24"






*








Das wird der Aufbau für meine Schwester. Demnächst dann Bilder vom Endprodukt.

@Feldbergziege


Edit:  
Achja, erneut ein dickes DANKE an @Bikecolours 
Wie immer tolle Arbeit.


----------



## -zor- (18. Mai 2017)

na das kann ja nur gut werden... bei der Farbe und den Referenzen 
bin gespannt...


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Mai 2017)

Ei ei ei, krasses Farbkleid.  Ich hoffe, dass sie schon aus der Einhorn-Phase raus ist, sonst sonst wäre auf dem Oberrohr ja noch Platz für einen schicken Aufkleber.  Erfahrungen mit Fatty`s hast du ja reichlich, deshalb wird es auf jeden Fall gut.


----------



## hw_doc (19. Mai 2017)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Neben 3 normalen Fatty-Aufbauten gabe es was in *grün
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte Zwischenbilder posten!
Oder ist das schon wieder so ein Geheimauftrag?
Das Einhorn/Pony ist doch eigentlich schon aus dem Sack...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (19. Mai 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Bitte Zwischenbilder posten!
> Oder ist das schon wieder so ein Geheimauftrag?
> Das Einhorn/Pony ist doch eigentlich schon aus dem Sack...


Das Ding ist schon mehrere Jahre alt


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Mai 2017)

@hw_doc meint ja auch bestimmt das Baby-Fatty und nicht den Laubfrosch.


----------



## bikebecker (19. Mai 2017)

Hallo 
Egal, Bilder bitte 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Mai 2017)

Detailbilder folgen natürlich....


----------



## BigJohn (19. Mai 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @hw_doc meint ja auch bestimmt das Baby-Fatty und nicht den Laubfrosch.


Da ist was dran


----------



## -zor- (19. Mai 2017)

das möchte aber sein... und bei deinen Aufbauten lohnt sich hinterher auch das anschauen der Bilder 
Also leg los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (27. Mai 2017)

Da hier ja schienbar keine neuen Aufbaubilder dazukommen, muss ich wohl selbst mal handanlegen:





 
Auf der Wiese vor dem Pulverer...


----------



## hw_doc (28. Mai 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Da hier ja schienbar keine neuen Aufbaubilder dazukommen, muss ich wohl selbst mal handanlegen:
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 608480
> Auf der Wiese vor dem Pulverer...





 
Daheim und die Grenzen der Knipse sind gut sichtbar...


----------



## cherokee190 (28. Mai 2017)

Schicke Farbe


----------



## -zor- (28. Mai 2017)

wirklich schöne Farbe


----------



## hw_doc (28. Mai 2017)

Danke für die Blumen!  B)


----------



## hw_doc (30. Mai 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 608775
> Daheim und die Grenzen der Knipse sind gut sichtbar...






Immer noch Couchpotato...


----------



## criscross (30. Mai 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 609538
> Immer noch Couchpotato...


das wird ja nen richtig schönes Mädchen Bike , für deine Frau ?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (30. Mai 2017)

Das nenne ich mal Mut zur Farbe!


----------



## hw_doc (30. Mai 2017)

criscross schrieb:


> das wird ja nen richtig schönes Mädchen Bike , für deine Frau ?





Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Das nenne ich mal Mut zur Farbe!



Hehe... Nee, da is noch(?) keine Frau im Spiel!  B)


----------



## hw_doc (1. Juni 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 609538
> Immer noch Couchpotato...






 
Umzug in die Küche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (1. Juni 2017)

Sorry Steffen,aber der Vorbau ist häßlich!


----------



## -zor- (1. Juni 2017)

jetzt brauchst du ja nochmal die blaue Farley Kurbel


----------



## hw_doc (1. Juni 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Sorry Steffen,aber der Vorbau ist häßlich!


Fürs Fitting reicht er allemal!
Aus der Nähe sieht er auch ganz gut aus, aber da gibt es natürlich hübschere. 



-zor- schrieb:


> jetzt brauchst du ja nochmal die blaue Farley Kurbel



Nee, nicht unbedingt - die Samox von der Schote tut es auch, ist ja schließlich auch mit KB-Schrauben gepimpt.  
Und falls dann doch mal das Farley seine Kurbel abgibt... Aber erstmal muss die Bluto dran glauben!
  B)


----------



## himbeerquark (3. Juni 2017)

kurze Frage: um eine 1-1/8 Gabel ins Fatty zu basteln, da kann ich dann doch ZS49 oben und unten nehmen, oder?


----------



## himbeerquark (4. Juni 2017)

himbeerquark schrieb:


> kurze Frage: um eine 1-1/8 Gabel ins Fatty zu basteln, da kann ich dann doch ZS49 oben und unten nehmen, oder?


Meine vorherige Frage hat sich zwar erledigt, es wird nun eine tapered Gabel, aber könnt ihr mir noch das Sattelstützmaß und den Klemmendurchmesser fürs V2 nennen; stimmen 31,6 & 34,9?


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. Juni 2017)

Ja, stimmen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. Juni 2017)

himbeerquark schrieb:


> Meine vorherige Frage hat sich zwar erledigt


Nur, um sicher zu gehen: Das korrekte Maß des Steuersatzes fürs 26er Fatty ist ZS44/28,6 für oben und EC49/40* 

*Die 40 bezieht sich auf deinen Wunsch, einen tapered Schaft zu verbauen.


----------



## himbeerquark (4. Juni 2017)

Dankeschön!


----------



## himbeerquark (4. Juni 2017)

So denn, nun gehöre ich auch zur Fatty Gemeinde. 
Aber mal sehen, wann alles ankommt, das Fatty aus UK wohl am schnellsten, denn die Gabel kommt aus USA und der Lenker aus China...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (5. Juni 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 610114
> Umzug in die Küche...



Und nun auf der Straße:















Ich war mir mit den Felgenbändern nicht sicher, waren vom Vorbesitzer des Farley-LRS schon so montiert. Muss aber sagen, dass es mir in der Kombination gut gefällt. Dafür ist die neue Farley-Gabel aus der Rückruf-Aktion ja auch "uni" geworden - also ohne blaue Schenkel.

Auf den Knard hatte ich mal Lust - schaun wir mal, ob er bleiben darf. Optisch passt er jedenfalls besser zum Nate am VR, als der Hodag. Aber ob er wirklich besser läuft? Etwas leiser isser jedenfalls...

Wie Euch sicherlich nicht entgangen ist: Die HR-Bremsleitung muss noch gekürzt werden - eine Entlüftung steht da eh an, daher heute nur auf kurzer Runde ohne Manöver...  B)
Das mit den Zügen sieht auf den Bildern recht wild aus - in echt passt das echt gut... 

Ansonsten stehen 14,6 kg auf der Kofferwaage mit den nicht ganz leichten Pedalen vom Fat Chili - und noch mit Schläuchen!
Es gibt also noch Reserven...  B)

Edit:
Natürlich hat das Kind auch einen Namen: "Purple Reign".


----------



## Udu (5. Juni 2017)

.


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Juni 2017)

Die Rahmenfarbe gefällt mir echt sehr gut!  Leider kommt sie wegen der m.M. nach nicht so gut dazu passenden blauen Teilchen kaum rüber. 90er Elox-Retro-Look ist nicht so meins. Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass an ein Trail-Fatty eine Federgabel gehört, so wie es von OnOne vorgesehen war. Trotzdem viel Spaß damit!


----------



## BigJohn (6. Juni 2017)

Ist da nicht noch irgendwo eine 120mm Bluto in deinem Fundus?


----------



## hw_doc (6. Juni 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ist da nicht noch irgendwo eine 120mm Bluto in deinem Fundus?



Meinst Du @jmr-biking?  B)
Spenden - aber auch Leihgaben - werden dankend entgegengenommen!


Ich würde nach den ganzen Blut- und Sasos (ok: davon nur eine  B) aber gerne mal ne Mastodon ausprobieren - gerne auch die angekündigte Comp-Version - 100 oder 120 mm.
Nachdem @muschi und andere ("@LB Jörg") hier ja schon die Pro testen durften, würde ich gerne - auch entsprechend meiner Fahrkünste - mal die einfache Version testen. Oder auch ne Wren von @Bullbaer...
Übernahme nach ausgiebigem Test nicht ganz ausgeschlossen!


Die Farley-Gabel hat 485 mm und ist damit der relativ einheitlichen Meinung hier mit einer 100er Federgabel abzgl. Sag zu vergleichen. Im Farley steckte bis "eben" auch ne 100er Bluto und nun wieder ne 48xer (Carbonara) - passt also. Ich glaub, der etwas steilere Lenkwinkel tut dem Bike gut - wobei ich (ja noch?) keinen direkten Vergleich am selben Bike hab.
@oli_muenchen hatte ja sogar mal die 465er Fatty-Gabel in seinem TFatty und es soll ihm gelegen haben - mtbr lass ich mal außen vor.

Der Großteil der Parts für das Bike stammt ja vom Gebrauchtmarkt und aus der "Restekiste":
Derzeit will und muss ich mein Budget schonen - schließlich bau ich die Bikes leider(!) nur für mich und ich hab halt auch nur einen Hintern - dafür auch ein paar andere Wünsche (Urlaub, ...)


----------



## Olli23 (6. Juni 2017)

Hast du nicht noch die China Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davedr (6. Juni 2017)

@hw_doc ich würde die Mastodon Comp-Version an deinem Bike begrüßen  kannst uns gerne auf dem laufenden halten, mit was du dein Bike nun bestückst.


----------



## hw_doc (6. Juni 2017)

Olli23 schrieb:


> Hast du nicht noch die China Gabel?



Ja, ist noch vorhanden. Aber die am TFatty? hätt ich nen Reduzierkonus: Vielleicht mal testhalber...



Davedr schrieb:


> @hw_doc ich würde die Mastodon Comp-Version an deinem Bike begrüßen  kannst uns gerne auf dem laufenden halten, mit was du dein Bike nun bestückst.



Gerne! Aber wo muss ich mich für den Test anmelden? Liest hier jemand vom Importeur oder gar Hersteller mit?
Würde obendrein gerne testen, wie sehr sich das Rot der Decals mit dem Rest beißt!


----------



## Davedr (6. Juni 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Gerne! Aber wo muss ich mich für den Test anmelden? Liest hier jemand vom Importeur oder gar Hersteller mit?
> Würde obendrein gerne testen, wie sehr sich das Rot der Decals mit dem Rest beißt!



Uns, damit ist gemeint die Community  - es gibt ja noch graue Decals (siehe Foto im Anhang von Der Kokopelli), ggf. passen diese besser zu deinem Bike?



Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Wie schon zuvor gesagt liegen der Gabel noch zusätzliche Aufkleber in grau bei. Hier sind sie:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 610912 Anhang anzeigen 610913


----------



## Olli23 (6. Juni 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ja, ist noch vorhanden. Aber die am TFatty? hätt ich nen Reduzierkonus: Vielleicht mal testhalber...


Stimmt, das Trial Fatty hat ja Tapered Steuerrohr.


----------



## himbeerquark (15. Juni 2017)

Heute mit dem Zusammenbauen begonnen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. Juni 2017)

Mick-Omega schrieb:


> Hallo,
> heute habe ich wiedermal etwas am Fatty geschraubt. Es ist ein wenig mehr BlingBling an die Bremse gekommen, auch die Kurbel samt Pedale konnte ich montieren. Termin zur Inbetriebnahme durch den Fahrradschrauber ist am 31.05., dort wird dann die Bremse entlüftet und die Schaltung komplettiert (samt Kette). Es gibt halt dann doch Dinge, welche ich mir nicht zutraue...


ist deins eigentlich mittlerweile fertig ?


----------



## stuhli (16. Juni 2017)

himbeerquark schrieb:


> Heute mit dem Zusammenbauen begonnen



hat das Zeug zum #Beau of FAT#


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. Juni 2017)

Das Fatty sieht mit der Gabel sehr passabel aus! Leider stiehlt das Goldeloxal der Stickerfolie etwas den Auftritt.
Wird aber nett!


----------



## BigJohn (16. Juni 2017)

Finde nur ich die Gabel etwas lang?


----------



## himbeerquark (16. Juni 2017)

Die Gabel hat 483 mm Einbauhöhe, die Fatty Carbon hat 470 mm, find' ich jetzt nicht so schlimm und wirkt vielleicht durch die Farbkombi weiß-weiß-weiß so lang.



FlowinFlo schrieb:


> der Stickerfolie


Nix da, echte Sticker von Hand geklebt! 
edit: gerade nachgezählt, es sind 80 Sticker

Das Gold war halt durch die Naben und Felgen vorgegeben und wurde hier und da ergänzt, dafür ist der Rest aber auch entgegen meiner Neigung mal eher mehr schwarz als sonst.







Spacer und Kabelsalat wird aufgeräumt, sobald der Titan Riser aus China da ist  Das Klettband für den Dreckfänger kommt auch noch in weiß, denk ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (16. Juni 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Finde nur ich die Gabel etwas lang?



Also die Geo steck das locker weg - auch die ziemlich lange Saso-USD passt gut zum Rahmen!


----------



## Mick-Omega (16. Juni 2017)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ist deins eigentlich mittlerweile fertig ?



Nein, es wird wohl am Mittwoch fertig. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich an meinem Hardtail und an dem MTB meines Bruders noch einiges zu tun....


----------



## cherokee190 (17. Juni 2017)

himbeerquark schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Nix da, echte Sticker von Hand geklebt!
> edit: gerade nachgezählt, es sind 80 Sticker
> ...



Finde ich klasse, auch die goldenen Teile passen in meinen Augen gut . 
Allerdings hätte ich eine Folie favorisiert. Stelle mir gerade vor wie sich beim Modder abwischen einzelne Sticker anfangen zu lösen. Eine kpl. Folie (bedruckt) auf Unter- und Sitzrohr wäre strapazierfähiger.


----------



## himbeerquark (17. Juni 2017)

Da haste recht, aber 
1) putz ich eh nicht ;-) 
2) Folie gibt's halt nicht in chic, nur diesen Standardkram, den jeder hat. da kauf ich mir lieber 200 Sticker fürn 10er und hab die Wahl.


----------



## cherokee190 (17. Juni 2017)

Aufkleberfirmen bedrucken dir Folie mit beliebigen Motiven. So gibts dann auch Folie die nicht jeder hat. 
Kostet auch nicht die Welt, da in der Regel nach Größe der bedruckten Fläche berechnet wird.

So ist jedes Motiv möglich, die Folien lassen sich sehr gut verkleben und sind recht strapazierfähig. Dünne Folien werden mit Lack, dickere mit farblosen Laminat versiegelt.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (17. Juni 2017)

Ich find's äußerst geil,mal was anderes!


----------



## Mick-Omega (18. Juni 2017)

Ich finde es auch ziemlich cool! Sieht aus wie ein aufgepumptes BMX-Rad!


----------



## himbeerquark (18. Juni 2017)

Jupp, das war der Plan. Die Chinesen von XACD schweißen mir auch gerade einen 4" Riser mit Wunschmaßen zusammen. 
Es mag Zufall sein, aber die hatten etwas fertig im Angebot, was dem Moonmen Cycles Moonriser sehr sehr ähnelt, aber deutlich günstiger wird. Oder Moonmen läßt dorf auch fertigen, wie auch Stooge Cycles oder Muru, wie sich herausstellte.


----------



## himbeerquark (23. Juni 2017)

Das Fatty ist der Knaller! Ob 66 km Tour, wie wild durch die Heide, oder hopsend durch den Wald, das Fatty hat mich überzeugt, das, obwohl das Alu hinten schon deutlich härter ist, der Schritt weg vom Caribou der richtige war.
Und mein längster Wheelie so far: 10 m 



 
Der Lenker ist auch schon in Frankfurt beim Zoll, dann kommt auch endlich das unsägliche Kabelgewirr ordentlich, versprochen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (23. Juni 2017)

himbeerquark schrieb:


> Das Fatty ist der Knaller!



... mit Blick auf Warnemünde


----------



## himbeerquark (24. Juni 2017)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> ... mit Blick auf Warnemünde


Jupp, kurzer Ausflug mit Junior zur Oma und Opa.


----------



## Rommos (26. Juni 2017)

himbeerquark schrieb:


> Das Fatty ist der Knaller! Ob 66 km Tour, wie wild durch die Heide, oder hopsend durch den Wald, das Fatty hat mich überzeugt, das, obwohl das Alu hinten schon deutlich härter ist, d*er Schritt weg vom Caribou der richtige war.*



...und was machst mit dem Caribou....?


----------



## himbeerquark (26. Juni 2017)

Das wird konserviert und eingemottet und ggfs. später als fettes Tourenrad (Denn das Caribou war mit Hänger deutlich, nämlich gute 10%, schneller) wieder aufgebaut. 
Aktuell steht mir der Sinn aber nach Hüpfen und Springen und vom Frühling singen, da passt das Fatty einfach sehr viel besser in den Wald. Und da ist die Fatty-Geschwindigkeit 15% höher auf gleicher Strecke, was meinem Gefühl nach sehr am Lenkwinkel liegt.


----------



## himbeerquark (3. Juli 2017)

Lenker passt genau wie ausgerechnet, Höhe und backsweep sind perfekt, und nach den ersten Probefahrten kommen auch die Leitungen kurz:




bleibt die Frage: schwarz lackieren, oder nicht? (Mehrgewicht ist mir egal)


----------



## hw_doc (3. Juli 2017)

himbeerquark schrieb:


> Lenker passt genau wie ausgerechnet, Höhe und backsweep sind perfekt, und nach den ersten Probefahrten kommen auch die Leitungen kurz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dass der Lenker schon etwas merkwürdig ist, weißt Du ja sicherlich...  B)
Würde ihn farblich so lassen und den Hebel für die Stütze dann noch Richtung Griff umziehen.

Edit: Wenn Du noch etwas Schwarz am Lenker willst, findet sich doch sicherlich noch ein passender Überzug (Schlagschutz) aus BMX-Zeiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mick-Omega (3. Juli 2017)

Ich finde den Lenker ziemlich lässig & cool! Hätte ich nicht einen Syntace Riser aus Carbon, so wäre das mehr als eine Überlegung wert! Ich finde, Fatty & BMX mixen passt irgendwie und gerade das On-One Fatty strahl eine gewisse coolness aus. Vielleicht kein perfektes High-Tech Bike, dann halt oldschool und fernab vom Trend. Ich würde den Lenker jedoch in irgendeiner Weise der Sattelstütze anpassen.
Der Spacerturm wird doch sicherlich noch überarbeitet, oder?


P.S.: Mein Fatty wird wahrscheinlich bis zum Wochenende auch rollen!


----------



## himbeerquark (3. Juli 2017)

Naja, ich mag Riser, aber alles über 3" ohne Brücke sieht dämlich aus, also wurden es 4" mit Brücke und und gut is  und im Winter schön viel Platz für die Lampen. Ein pad wird noch genäht und wie es sich gehört mit Schaumstoff gepolstert. 


Mick-Omega schrieb:


> Der Spacerturm wird doch sicherlich noch überarbeitet, oder?


Da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, gebe sicher einen tollen Abdruck am Kinn, falls man mal mit dem Kopf zu heftig mitnickt  ... na klar kommt der weg!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (3. Juli 2017)

Anlauffarben wären geil gewesen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Juli 2017)

Ohje, mir sticht es in den Augen...


----------



## himbeerquark (4. Juli 2017)

Nah, Anlauffarben halten doch nicht lange. Wäre ich noch beim vorvorherigen Arbeitgeber würde ich den Lenker schön bunt plasmabeschichten oder vergolden...


----------



## Mick-Omega (13. Juli 2017)

So,
heute mal eine kleine Proberunde gedreht. Fährt sich ganz lustig, aber zufrieden bin ich noch nicht:

Schleifgeräusche von hinten zu hören. Klingt irgendwie als würde die Bremse schleifen-wenn ich die Räder aber im Stand drehe schleift nix.

Rasseln der Kette hinten an der Kassette. Vielleicht ist das normal, hört sich aber ungesund an.

Muss ich halt nochmal ran....


Gruss, Michael


----------



## dirtsurfer (13. Juli 2017)

Soo, nicht so fancy wie andere Aufbauten hier, aber solide, und low cost. Schaltung ist momentan 3x10 mit Sunrace 11-42 kassette, wenn mir irgendwann ein schönes Ritzel über den Weg läuft bau ich auf 2x10 um. Wurde bis jetzt primär im Anhängerbetrieb + ein paar mal im Schnee bewegt, da hat mir die ursprünglich verbaute 11-36 Kassette nicht gereicht.

Ich habe das Fatty gebraucht als schnäppchen gekauft, von Schalt + Bremskomponenten ist jedoch lediglich der Umwerfer übrig geblieben, für diesen musste ich aber noch etwas basteln (ist ein E-Type, und der Rahmen hat ja kein E-Type gewinde).

Wenn ich mal lust und Laune + eine neue Flasche Dichtmilch habe, dann versuche ich mal die Bleischläuche zu elliminieren.






mehr bilder im Album:
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/85636


----------



## himbeerquark (13. Juli 2017)

Mick-Omega schrieb:


> Klingt irgendwie als würde die Bremse schleifen-wenn ich die Räder aber im Stand drehe schleift nix.


Spanner hinten fest genug angezogen?


----------



## Mick-Omega (13. Juli 2017)

himbeerquark schrieb:


> Spanner hinten fest genug angezogen?




Gute Idee! Gestern Abend war es schon dunkel, da konnte ich nicht mehr alles checken.

Danke für den Tip!


----------



## stuhli (13. Juli 2017)

himbeerquark schrieb:


> Lenker passt genau wie ausgerechnet, Höhe und backsweep sind perfekt, und nach den ersten Probefahrten kommen auch die Leitungen kurz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lenker würde ich nicht lackieren.
Meine neue Nummer 1 bei den bisher gezeigten Fatbikes (gerade wegen des Lenkers).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## himbeerquark (13. Juli 2017)

Danke für die Blumen 
Ich lass den Lenker auch blank, hab mich schnell ans titanene gewöhnt, optisch wie auch beim Komfort. Die Leitungen sind inzwischen auch sauber verlegt und statt mit Klett mit Kabelbindern sortiert.


----------



## Mick-Omega (14. Juli 2017)

Hm, scheinbar hat die güldene KMC-Kette auf der Kassette zuviel Spiel. Es sieht so aus, als würde sie am höheren Gang immer schleifen. Ich haue da jetzt probeweise mal die passende PC-X1 Kette drauf.


----------



## Deleted 414695 (29. Juli 2017)

Der Herbst kommt....


----------



## nightwolf (29. Juli 2017)

Schickes Muster


----------



## murmel04 (29. Juli 2017)

Eikehaad schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 628899 Der Herbst kommt....



Eigentlich sollte erstmal der Sommer kommen und auch mal länger als 2 Tage bleiben

Herbst kann gerne noch etwas weg bleiben


----------



## titzy (5. August 2017)

dirtsurfer schrieb:


> Soo, nicht so fancy wie andere Aufbauten hier, aber solide, und low cost. Schaltung ist momentan 3x10 mit Sunrace 11-42 kassette, wenn mir irgendwann ein schönes Ritzel über den Weg läuft bau ich auf 2x10 um. Wurde bis jetzt primär im Anhängerbetrieb + ein paar mal im Schnee bewegt, da hat mir die ursprünglich verbaute 11-36 Kassette nicht gereicht.
> 
> Ich habe das Fatty gebraucht als schnäppchen gekauft, von Schalt + Bremskomponenten ist jedoch lediglich der Umwerfer übrig geblieben, für diesen musste ich aber noch etwas basteln (ist ein E-Type, und der Rahmen hat ja kein E-Type gewinde).
> 
> ...



Was für eine Race Face Kurbel ist denn da dran verbaut und wieviel Zähne hat denn das äußere Kettenblatt? Sieht ja bei deinen Bilder auch etwas kapp mit dem Abstand zur Kettenstrebe aus! Die Kettenlinie dürfte ja dann auch auf dem 3. Kettenblatt nicht ganz optimal sein, oder? Frage nur aus Interesse, da ich bisher am Fatty mit 36 Zähnen vorn auf der Sram X5 2x10 Kurbel am Maximum möglichen angekommen bin, nur beim Mitrollen beim Velothon hätte ich gerne etwas mehr gehabt...


----------



## dirtsurfer (5. August 2017)

titzy schrieb:


> Was für eine Race Face Kurbel ist denn da dran verbaut und wieviel Zähne hat denn das äußere Kettenblatt? Sieht ja bei deinen Bilder auch etwas kapp mit dem Abstand zur Kettenstrebe aus! Die Kettenlinie dürfte ja dann auch auf dem 3. Kettenblatt nicht ganz optimal sein, oder? Frage nur aus Interesse, da ich bisher am Fatty mit 36 Zähnen vorn auf der Sram X5 2x10 Kurbel am Maximum möglichen angekommen bin, nur beim Mitrollen beim Velothon hätte ich gerne etwas mehr gehabt...




Endlich! - Ich dachte mir schon, dass niemand meine Kurbel hinterfragt. Es ist eine Race Face Evolve XC mit verlängerter Achse. Der Vorbesitzer des Fatty hat die Achse kurzerhand ausgepresst, halbiert, zwischenstück gedreht, und irgendwie wieder zusammenbekommen. Läuft absolut rund - tolle Arbeit hat er da gemacht.

Die Kettenlinie ist ganz OK, Antrieb funktioniert gut. Ein 2x Setup etwas mehr nach aussen wäre aber sicher passender. Das Grosse brauche ich nur selten bergab auf Forstwegen, dürfte ein 42er sein - die Endgeschwindigkeit braucht niemand... Umwerfer ist im kleinen relativ nah am 4.0" Floater, ich denke nicht, dass so 4.4" geht.


----------



## Mick-Omega (13. August 2017)

Hallo!
Ich fahre (ja, ich fahre mittlerweile wirklich) auf dem Fatty vorne ein 30er Hope Direktmount Kettenblatt. Das passt schon fast mit der Sram Kassette. Ich wünsche mir aber manchmal ein wenig mehr Zähne vorne. Daher die Frage nach eurer Einschätzung (bevor ich mir blind sowas bestelle):

Würde vorne auch ein 32er Blatt passen oder ist es jetzt schon elendig knapp?


----------



## nightwolf (13. August 2017)

Zwei Zaehne = ein Zoll mehr Umfang -> 25.4mm / 2*pi ist ungefaehr 4mm. 
So weit kommt die Zahnspitze rein rechnerisch weiter raus.
_Kann man jetzt schlecht sagen ob das noch reicht so ... _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. August 2017)

notfalls ein Boost KB nehmen


----------



## Mick-Omega (13. August 2017)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> notfalls ein Boost KB nehmen



Oha, Boost. Das habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht ganz verstanden. 3mm Offset bedeutet doch, dass das Ritzel 3mm nach aussen wandert-richtig? Zerhaut es mir da nicht die Kettenlinie?


----------



## nightwolf (13. August 2017)

Mick-Omega schrieb:


> Oha, Boost. Das habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht ganz verstanden. 3mm Offset bedeutet doch, dass das Ritzel 3mm nach aussen wandert-richtig? Zerhaut es mir da nicht die Kettenlinie?


Bei Boost wandert meines Wissens alles 3mm nach aussen.
Hier erklaert: http://www.bike-magazin.de/service/...wissen-boost-standard/a34493-page2.html#start 

Kettenlinie ist bei Kettenschaltung fuer meine Begriffe sowieso immer 'relativ', weil sie sich rein theoretisch auf das mittlere Ritzel bezieht und bei Mehrfach-vorn auch dort auf das mittlere KB, bei Doppel dann auf die Mitte zwischen den beiden.
Ist ja nicht so wie bei SSP oder Nabenschaltung wo immer auf dem selben Ritzel hinten wie vorn gefahren wird. 

Will sagen: Es stimmt (bei 1x vorne) eigentlich eh immer nur in einem Gang ...


----------



## gnss (17. August 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> himmelblau trifft wasserblau...


Wieviel Platz ist denn noch rund um den Hinterreifen und wie breit/hoch ist der? Die Felgen sind innen 40mm breit oder?


----------



## gnss (4. September 2017)

Falls jemand nochmal so eine Frage hat: 



Fatty V1 20" mit WTB Ranger 29x3.0 auf WTB Asym i35, das ist die einzige kritische Stelle.


----------



## nightwolf (13. Oktober 2017)

Gibt gar kein Komplett-Fatty (aktuell? / ueberhaupt nicht mehr?) bei On-One?? 
Nur Rahmen solo (?) 
https://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FROOFATV2/on-one-fatty-v2-frame


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (13. Oktober 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Gibt gar kein Komplett-Fatty (aktuell? / ueberhaupt nicht mehr?) bei On-One??
> Nur Rahmen solo (?)
> https://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FROOFATV2/on-one-fatty-v2-frame



Fatbikes sind in Europa wieder out.
Vielleicht kommen sie mit dem BrExit wieder als Ganzes auf die Insel...  B)


----------



## nightwolf (13. Oktober 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Fatbikes sind in Europa wieder out. (...)


Waere ja mal ein Anlass, welche zu *guenstigen* _(nicht so fatten  )_ Preisen anzubieten   
Von mir aus auch auf dem Kontinent, ganz ohne Luftfracht


----------



## JeffKirs (25. Oktober 2017)

So, mich hat's auch erwischt.


 
Das war die Ausgangsbasis. 
So wollte ich den Rahmen dann haben:


 
Aus den Felgen wurde das:


 
Nachdem einige Pakete kamen sah das ganze Samstag Abend so aus:


 

 
Inzwischen kamen weitere Teile:

 
Momentaner Aufbaustand:



Morgen sollten die Minions (4.0")er und noch ein paar Kleinteile kommen. Sattel ist mittlerweile auch schon drauf...

Es geht weiter...


----------



## hw_doc (25. Oktober 2017)

JeffKirs schrieb:


> So, mich hat's auch erwischt.
> Anhang anzeigen 657456
> Das war die Ausgangsbasis.
> So wollte ich den Rahmen dann haben:
> ...



Heiliger Manitou!  

Gibt bei On-One pspw. die Yorkshire Rose als schicken Head-Badge!

Mit dem Rot an den Felgen würd ich persönlich noch mal grübeln und auch die Decals der Gabel durch die dezenteren ersetzen. Aber es muss Dir ja gefallen!


----------



## JeffKirs (25. Oktober 2017)

Gabel ist upgedated worden:

 


Das "rot" der Felgen soll ein orange sein

Die kleinen Mastodons mit rot sind den grauen gewichen, finde passt so besser und wird langsam..


----------



## JeffKirs (25. Oktober 2017)

Die Yorkshire Rose ist bestellt.


----------



## hw_doc (25. Oktober 2017)

JeffKirs schrieb:


> Gabel ist upgedated worden:Anhang anzeigen 657572 Anhang anzeigen 657573
> Das "rot" der Felgen soll ein orange sein
> 
> Die kleinen Mastodons mit rot sind den grauen gewichen, finde passt so besser und wird langsam..



Ich glaub, es wird Zeit, dass Bike ans Licht zu bringen!  B)


----------



## JeffKirs (25. Oktober 2017)

Ich glaub, es wird Zeit, dass Bike ans Licht zu bringen!  B)[/QUOTE]

auf jeden Fall, auch wenn nicht alles orange sauber zueinander passt, egal, wenn's nur halbwegs so fährt wie ich hoffe, wird's für ein paar schmalbereifte Fullys ganz schön eng werden...


----------



## BigJohn (25. Oktober 2017)

Was für Felgen waren die Ausgangsbasis? Nicht, dass die Laufräder mit den großen Ausfräsungen zu wabbelig werden


----------



## JeffKirs (26. Oktober 2017)

Keine Ahnung was für Felgen das waren. Gabs gratis zum Rahmen dazu. Wenn sie nicht halten brauch ich halt recht schnell neue...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (26. Oktober 2017)

Wird auf jeden Fall kein Leichtgewicht werden, aber solange die Power in den Schenkeln vorhanden ist...
klappts auch mit den Fully`s.   Nicht. 




Yorkshire Rose ist cool!


----------



## JeffKirs (26. Oktober 2017)

Fahre ja momentan das Bulls Monster. Ist auch kein Leichtgewicht. Ist mir auch egal, halten muss das Ding! Ich lass es auf den Trails schon gerne gut laufen. Von daher die 120er Mastodon und die Zee als Bremse. Momentan ist auf dem Bulls die 785er XT-Bremse. Geht, aber ist mir zu schwach...


----------



## jmr-biking (26. Oktober 2017)

Bin mal auf das Ergebnis gespannt. 120 mm am Fatty ist schon ne Ansage. Das wird ein flacher Lenkwinkel. Gab es hier so, glaube ich, auch noch nicht.


----------



## JeffKirs (26. Oktober 2017)

Na von Haus aus ist das ja ein 68er Lenkwinkel. Das Monster hat steile 70! Ich will ja eine Flachen!!! Mit den 2cm mehr einbauhöhe zur Bluto sollten ca.67,5 drin sein. Wird also abfahrtslastiger als das Monster. Ist auch so gewünscht! Hoffe das ganze fährt sich so wie erhofft! Bergauf werde ich leiden, aber bergab aus dem grinsen nicht mehr rauskommen, so der Plan.


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Oktober 2017)

Das Fatty hat die 68° mit einer 80er Bluto.
Bei dir sind es also +40mm, wenn die Mastodon vergleichbare Einbauhöhen hat.


----------



## JeffKirs (26. Oktober 2017)

Um so besser, sollte also noch flacher werden... damit kann ich leben... ihr seht, ich bin „bestens Informiert“! Ich wollte ja einen deutlich flacheren lenkwinkel haben.
Danke für die Info!


----------



## criscross (26. Oktober 2017)

hm...mit ner 120er Gabel im Fatty kommt doch bestimmt Chopper feeling auf ,
meins fuhr mit ner 100er schon so bescheiden bergauf, das ich einen 80er Airshaft eingebaut habe....
aber Versuch macht kluch...


----------



## JeffKirs (26. Oktober 2017)

Ich komm mit der 100mm im Bulls öfters an die Grenzen, von daher wollte ich ein bisschen mehr Federweg haben als bisher. Bin selbst nicht der kleinste. Wenn der Radstand länger wird: klasse, Länge läuft heißt es doch. Denke das klappt.


----------



## BigJohn (26. Oktober 2017)

"Hohes Tretlager kippt" heißt es aber leider auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. Oktober 2017)

mmmhh, ich finde die 100mm Bluto im Fatty auch schon grenzwertig, 120mm sind fürs Fahrverhalten bergauf oder im Flachen dann schon ne Nummer und zumindest bei der B+ Manitou Magnum ist die Einbaulänge auch größer als bei einer vergleichbaren RS Pike. Wenn das bei der Mastodon auch so ist, wird es wirklich ein Chopper


----------



## JeffKirs (26. Oktober 2017)

Wenn's fährt berichte ich wie's fährt. Kann ne Weile dauern. Bin grade auf nem Trail abgeflogen. Mindestens ne Rippe geprellt.
Shit happens, mal sehen wie ich mich morgen noch bewegen kann, oder ob...


----------



## Starter77 (27. Oktober 2017)

Gute Besserung


----------



## JeffKirs (27. Oktober 2017)

So, Kiste ist zusammengesteckt.



Sattel gehört so, bin schlanke 1,94 groß, das "Felgenband" kommt ziemlich sicher raus, die HR-Bremsleitung kommt noch kurz, aber rollen und schalten tut's: Remote für die Sattelstütze ist auch noch zu lang. Und dann übe ich das noch mit den Decals richtig rum draufkleben...Kann ja nicht gleich alles richtig machen, muss ja Raum für Verbesserungen bleiben


----------



## -zor- (28. Oktober 2017)

optisch schon mal sehr geil 
und wie lenkt es sich und welche Sattelstütze ist das?
die Sattelüberhöhung ist schon speziell


----------



## nightwolf (28. Oktober 2017)

-zor- schrieb:


> (...) die Sattelüberhöhung ist schon speziell


Ach was ich fahr schon mein ganzes Leben lang so ... 20.000 km/a und vermutlich bin ich doppelt so alt wie Du  

Allerdings mit normalen 26ern, mit den grossen Laufraedern ist das bei meiner Grosse ueberhaupt nicht mehr moeglich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JeffKirs (28. Oktober 2017)

Ist ne moveloc 200. Vom mal kurz auf m Hof cruisen kann ich noch keine Aussage machen...
Kommt noch, wenn die Rippe wieder mitspielt


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Oktober 2017)

Anstatt die Decals richtig rum zu kleben, lass sie einfach weg.  Das Felgenband finde ich wiederum ziemlich schick. Sattelüberhöhung? Ich mit meinen 190 cm hab die Sattelstütze ja schon weit draußen, aber das da ist schon krass. 
Das fertige Bike aber dann von der schönen Seite fotografieren.


----------



## JeffKirs (28. Oktober 2017)

Na ich habe 83cm vom Tretlager zur Satteldecke, beim OO 83,5 weil die Kurbel ne 170er ist... Perspektive mit dem Handy ist auch nicht die glücklichste. Die Moveloc ist ja ne 30,6er Stütze, deshalb sieht die so "Dürre" aus. Kabelbinder weichen Clips. Und irgendwann heißt es dann Gabel einstellen. und Bremse einfahren. Ich freu mich draufDecals werde ich denke ich mal draufmachen, wollte das ja so, ein schwarzes On One. Wenn's mir nicht gefällt sind die schnell wieder runtergegrabbelt. Ist ja das schöne wenn die nicht unter Klarlack sind.

Bilder von der anderen Seite kommen noch...


----------



## Mick-Omega (28. Oktober 2017)

JeffKirs schrieb:


> Die Yorkshire Rose ist bestellt.


 
Brauche ich auch für mein Fatty! Findet man die leicht?


----------



## Mick-Omega (28. Oktober 2017)

Mick-Omega schrieb:


> Brauche ich auch für mein Fatty! Findet man die leicht?



Gefunden & bestellt!


----------



## Sachsey (30. Oktober 2017)

Hy Leute, nachdem der Rahmen mal wieder im Angebot ist, konnte ich doch nicht mehr wiederstehen. Nur gibt es die Standardgabel nicht mehr. Hat vielleicht jemand noch die Originalgabel (nicht Carbon) rumliegen und würde sie mir zu einem fairen Kurs vermachen?


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. Oktober 2017)

Hi @Sachsey,
wenn's nicht absolut notwendig ist, das Budget so knapp zu bemessen, würde ich gleich auf die Carbonvariante setzen.
Das hast du vom Fahrgefühl einfach wieder, ganz zu schweigen von fast 1kg Ersparnis.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (30. Oktober 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Hi @Sachsey,
> wenn's nicht absolut notwendig ist, das Budget so knapp zu bemessen, würde ich gleich auf die Carbonvariante setzen.
> Das hast du vom Fahrgefühl einfach wieder, ganz zu schweigen von fast 1kg Ersparnis.


Und,von der Optik erst garnicht zu spechen!


----------



## hw_doc (30. Oktober 2017)

Nicht vergessen: Alle Fatty-Gabeln sind RDS, nicht FDS!

Hab bspw. noch eine unbehandelte Stahlgabel für FDS mit passender Einbauhöhe zum schmalen Kurs abzugeben, die hat zudem Gepäckträger-Ösen. Die kann man ggf. auch so Raw lassen und gammeln lassen. 
Bei Interesse bitte PM!


----------



## Sachsey (30. Oktober 2017)

Brauch kurz ne Erklärung. FDS / RDS?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (30. Oktober 2017)

Sachsey schrieb:


> Brauch kurz ne Erklärung. FDS / RDS?



https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search/32916091/?q=rds&t=post&o=relevance&c[thread]=639015


----------



## Martina H. (30. Oktober 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist die Positionierung des Bremssattels an der Gabel
> 
> RDS: Rear Disc Spacing. Bedeutet, dass man ein Hinterrad mit 135er Einbaubreite nach vorn in die Gabel bauen kann. Die Bremsscheibe ist wie am Hinterrad positioniert
> 
> ...


----------



## Sachsey (30. Oktober 2017)

Danke, mir waren die Abkürzungen nur nicht geläufig. 

Preislich ist mir die Carbongabel momentan (144 Pf. zzgl. Versand) zu nahe an ner Federgabel. Da lass ich das Projekt lieber bis ins Frühjahr ruhen und spendier lieber gleich ne Mastodon .

Wie sieht's eigentlich mit der Standhaftigkeit des Rahmens aus? Bin am überlegen, ob ich den Rahmen gleich neu pulvern lasse. Da sieht's ja dann nicht mehr ganz so dolle aus mit Garantie.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (31. Oktober 2017)

Sachsey schrieb:


> Wie sieht's eigentlich mit der Standhaftigkeit des Rahmens aus? Bin am überlegen, ob ich den Rahmen gleich neu pulvern lasse. Da sieht's ja dann nicht mehr ganz so dolle aus mit Garantie.


bei dem Preis pfeif ich auf die Garantie 
Das in D-land pulvern lassen war Ende 2014 genauso teuer wie der Rahmen wenn er wie derzeit im Angebot ist. 
Bis jetzt alles top, die Pulverung sieht immer noch gut aus (wenn es mal geputzt ist  )

Dez 2014



Jan 2015 erstes Roll-out



März 2016



Juli 2017 (fast aktueller Stand)




derzeit versuche ich der hinteren Bremse das nervige quietschen beim langsamen fahren abzugewöhnen und der Wechsel auf "Winterreifen" steht an.


----------



## hw_doc (31. Oktober 2017)

Sachsey schrieb:


> Danke, mir waren die Abkürzungen nur nicht geläufig.
> 
> Preislich ist mir die Carbongabel momentan (144 Pf. zzgl. Versand) zu nahe an ner Federgabel. Da lass ich das Projekt lieber bis ins Frühjahr ruhen und spendier lieber gleich ne Mastodon .
> 
> Wie sieht's eigentlich mit der Standhaftigkeit des Rahmens aus? Bin am überlegen, ob ich den Rahmen gleich neu pulvern lasse. Da sieht's ja dann nicht mehr ganz so dolle aus mit Garantie.



Blätter doch einfach mal hier durch diesen Thread, da dürftest Du nen guten Eindruck bekommen.
Die Suchfunktion hilft dann auch bei unbekannten Begriffen weiter.


----------



## Sachsey (31. Oktober 2017)

Eine kurze Frage (zu der ich in der Suche nichts gefunden habe ) hätte ich noch.

Die Starrgabel für das Surly Moonlander müsste von den Maßen her gut passen, oder irre ich mich da?

https://r2-bike.com/SURLY-Fatbike-Starrgabel-Moonlander-Stahl-ohne-Offset-Schnellspanner-Disc-1100g

@bjoern: sehr nettes Bike, da kann man sich wirklich inspirieren lassen von


----------



## Starter77 (31. Oktober 2017)

Andere Einbauhöhe
Anderer Versatz
Optisch unpassend?!
Deutlich schwerer

Was spricht gegen die Carbon? Die 100€?!
Wenn es jetzt um eine Salsa Carbongabel ginge die 500€ kostet - okay aber 175€ für eine passende
Carbongabel sehe ich jetzt echt nicht als zu teuer an...

Just my 5 Cents...


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (31. Oktober 2017)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Andere Einbauhöhe
> Anderer Versatz
> Optisch unpassend?!
> Deutlich schwerer



Stimmt, geht alles garnet, wer kommt auf so doofe Ideen ?


----------



## JeffKirs (31. Oktober 2017)

Ist das ne Gustav M? Seh ich das richtig? Geil!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (31. Oktober 2017)

Bumble_2Punkt0 schrieb:


> Stimmt, geht alles garnet, wer kommt auf so doofe Ideen ?
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 659822



Ah, er lebt noch - der Mann der Extreme!


Die Mooni-Gabel is aber schon wirklich flach - mit dem hohen Steuersatz hattest Du ihr aber auch noch fast die ganze Differenz zur Fatty-Gabel abgerungen.


----------



## Starter77 (31. Oktober 2017)

Wie dem auch sei ich finde die Carbongabel preislich mehr als fair.


----------



## hw_doc (31. Oktober 2017)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei ich finde die Carbongabel preislich mehr als fair.



Das stimmt - wenn man mit ihr trotz RDS was anfangen kann, ist sie wirklich top fürs Geld, da inkl. Option auf "Support" im Problemfall.
Ansonsten schwirren doch immer mal wieder gebrauchte Carbongabeln vom Fatboy umher - die haben FDS und knapp 470 mm. Aber auch einen festen Konus - wenn man das Gegenstück (FSA?) dazu findet, sollte es am Fatty technisch passen.
Achso: Alugabeln von den Comp-Modellen sehen ja auch ganz schick aus und sind evtl. leichter zu bekommen - im Bikemarkt findet sich sicherlich was...

Ansonsten hätt ich ja noch meine Stahlgabel als Übergangsware - aber wer nicht will...


----------



## -zor- (31. Oktober 2017)

Bumble_2Punkt0 schrieb:


> Stimmt, geht alles garnet, wer kommt auf so doofe Ideen ?
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 659822



stimmt geht gar nicht


----------



## JeffKirs (1. November 2017)

Sodele, jetzt isses so gut wie durch:
Leitungen gekürzt, Decals drauf und C-Clips dran.

 






Also ich bin zufrieden mit der Optik für mein erstes komplett selbst zuammengestelltes Bike. 
Kettenstrebenschutz fehlt noch, aber das ist Kleinkram. Flaschenhalter auch noch...


----------



## Chillischote (1. November 2017)

JeffKirs schrieb:


> Ist das ne Gustav M? Seh ich das richtig? Geil!!



Es ist wohl sogar ne Shigustl ;-)
Heißer Scheiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (1. November 2017)

JeffKirs schrieb:


> Sodele, jetzt isses so gut wie durch:
> Leitungen gekürzt, Decals drauf und C-Clips dran.Anhang anzeigen 660149 Anhang anzeigen 660148
> Anhang anzeigen 660150
> 
> ...




... ganz schön heftige Sattelüberhöhung - oder täuscht das?


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. November 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... ganz schön heftige Sattelüberhöhung - oder täuscht das?





JeffKirs schrieb:


> Sattel gehört so, bin schlanke 1,94 groß


----------



## nightwolf (1. November 2017)

FAQs  


Martina H. schrieb:


> ... ganz schön heftige Sattelüberhöhung - oder täuscht das?





nightwolf schrieb:


> Ach was ich fahr schon mein ganzes Leben lang so ... 20.000 km/a und vermutlich bin ich doppelt so alt wie Du
> 
> Allerdings mit normalen 26ern, mit den grossen Laufraedern ist das bei meiner Grosse ueberhaupt nicht mehr moeglich ...


----------



## JeffKirs (2. November 2017)

dafür geht die Sattelstütze aber auch 200mm runter...


----------



## criscross (2. November 2017)

JeffKirs schrieb:


> dafür geht die Sattelstütze aber auch 200mm runter...
> Anhang anzeigen 660523


vielleicht solltest du noch die Konus Scheiben an der vo. Bremse unter den Schraubenkopf legen und nicht unter den Sattel...sieht nen bissle hoch aus


----------



## JeffKirs (2. November 2017)

Hatte ich zuerst so, allerdings hatte da die Scheibe Kontakt mit der Bremse. Deshalb so...


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. November 2017)

Genau erkenne ich es zwar nicht, aber das Schleifbild am Heck sieht sehr gesund aus, vorn aber nicht. 
Die U-Scheiben sind mMn deutlich zu hoch. Ich würde da nur ganz flache drunterpacken, wobei ich mir nicht erklären kann, wieso der identische Adapter am Heck passt und vorn nicht...


----------



## criscross (2. November 2017)

das Schleifbild sagt was anderes...


oder du hast nen +20mm Adapter für die 203er Scheibe verbaut, dann könnts schleifen


----------



## JeffKirs (2. November 2017)

die Mastodon hat ne 180erPM Aufnahme. Scheibe ist ne 203er. Ergo passt der 180er PM7PM Adapter nicht ganz (schleift). Kann mir das nur so erklären. Hintere Aufnahme ist ne klassische 160erPM Aufnahme- Passt bei ner 180er Scheibe.


----------



## criscross (2. November 2017)

JeffKirs schrieb:


> die Mastodon hat ne 180erPM Aufnahme. Scheibe ist ne 203er. Ergo passt der 180er PM7PM Adapter nicht ganz (schleift). Kann mir das nur so erklären. Hintere Aufnahme ist ne klassische 160erPM Aufnahme- Passt bei ner 180er Scheibe.


ja...du brauchst nen +23mm Adapter oder legst 1,5er U Scheiben unter..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JeffKirs (2. November 2017)

Mist, aber danke für den Hinweis... Laie am Basteln...


----------



## JeffKirs (2. November 2017)

also 1,5mm je Schraube? Hab ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. November 2017)

.


----------



## JeffKirs (2. November 2017)

Hab’s grade an nem identischen Adapter nachgemessen. 15mm oben und 5mm unten geben insgesamt 20mm Abstand. Ich brauch ja 23mm, also je 1,5. Auf was man da achten muss! Danke dass ihr so scharfe Augen habt!
Ich lerne fast täglich dazu!


----------



## JeffKirs (2. November 2017)

Fehler bereinigt. Hoffe man sieht es... Jetzt schleift auch nix mehr: Klein aber fein unter dem Adapter...
Danke Euch nochmals herzlich!!


----------



## BigJohn (3. November 2017)

So kann man sich die Konusscheiben aber auch gleich sparen. Die gehören paarweise montiert, sonst sind es nur Unterlegscheiben. Kenne ich eigentlich auch nur von avid


----------



## FlowinFlo (3. November 2017)

Von Shimano gibt's die auch, immer bei PM-PM Adaptern. Da sind es dann nur zwei, die den Schraubenkopf zur Bremse ausgleichen sollen.


----------



## JeffKirs (3. November 2017)

Konusscheiben sind oben und unten auf dem Adapter. Sieht man nur nicht auf dem Foto. Foto sollte die schwarzen 1,5mm Scheiben zeigen.


----------



## Chillischote (3. November 2017)

JeffKirs schrieb:


> Fehler bereinigt. Hoffe man sieht es... Jetzt schleift auch nix mehr: Klein aber fein unter dem Adapter...
> Danke Euch nochmals herzlich!!
> Anhang anzeigen 660554



Ich wusste mal wieso, aber ich kann es gerade nicht begründen... ich würde solche Scheiben aber IMMER zwischen Adapter und Bremssattel montieren und nicht zwischen Rahmen/Gabel und Adapter.
Bessere Auflagefläche auf Rahmen/Gabel?
Und in diesem Fall gleichen die Konusscheiben einfach nur eine zu lange Schraube aus? weihel, wenn die Schrauben nicht zu lang sind, würde ich die weglassen und die Gewindegänge nutzen.

just my 2 cent

Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris4711 (3. November 2017)

Hängt von der Art des Bremssattels ab. Z.B. für Avid ganz gut hier erklärt >  https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/avid-elixir-r-alternative-konkav-konvex-scheiben.791349/page-2


----------



## Chillischote (3. November 2017)

aber auch da ist keine Scheibe unter dem Adapter...
wahrscheinlich ist es wurscht, sticht mich nur im Auge ;-)


----------



## jmr-biking (4. November 2017)

Wird jetzt wieder über den Winter vermehrt eingsetzt...


----------



## JeffKirs (4. November 2017)

Hast aber auch ne schöne Sattelüberhöhung


----------



## jmr-biking (5. November 2017)

Das ist ne optische Täuschung. Das meinst du nur.


----------



## JeffKirs (5. November 2017)

Hast recht! Augen haben bei der Bruchlandung letzte Woche wohl auch gelitten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## O.Springer (9. November 2017)

Servus, ich würde gerne mein Fatty V2 mit ner Reverb Stealth aufrüsten. Hat das schon jemand von euch gemacht? Klar wird mir On-One da kein Freibrief für geben und Garantie.... ohne Worte... klar. Aber so ein kleines Loch, und so ein grosser Rahmen... Was meint ihr?


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. November 2017)

O.Springer schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?


Ich habe es so gemacht und sehe keinerlei Probleme bezüglich der Haltbarkeit.

Hier kann man es sehen:


----------



## stuhli (9. November 2017)

O.Springer schrieb:


> Servus, ich würde gerne mein Fatty V2 mit ner Reverb Stealth aufrüsten. Hat das schon jemand von euch gemacht? Klar wird mir On-One da kein Freibrief für geben und Garantie.... ohne Worte... klar. Aber so ein kleines Loch, und so ein grosser Rahmen... Was meint ihr?



Ja Heiland Sakrament...........seit wonn fahrschen Du ä On-1 ?


----------



## O.Springer (9. November 2017)

Ja Stuhli!!!!! Gekauft hab ich des anfang des Jahres, gleich neu pulvern lassen dann gemütlich aufgebaut. Und fahren tu ich dat ding seit ca August. Und, Ich liebe es!!!!


----------



## O.Springer (9. November 2017)

@Flo, Vielen dank! sieht gut aus..... ich denke auch das ich es wagen werde...


----------



## O.Springer (9. November 2017)




----------



## O.Springer (9. November 2017)

So sah der Hobel bei der Testfahrt aus..... Mittlerweile noch ein wenig verändert...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. November 2017)

O.Springer schrieb:


> @Flo, Vielen dank! sieht gut aus..... ich denke auch das ich es wagen werde...


nimm ne Vecnum oder ne BikeYoke! 
mir kommt keine Reverb mehr ins Haus äh Bike


----------



## O.Springer (9. November 2017)

Björn, du weist doch... Ich bin Rock Shox fan...  


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. November 2017)

O.Springer schrieb:


> Björn, du weist doch... Ich bin Rock Shox fan...  


nicht bei der Stütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JeffKirs (10. November 2017)

Kann ich nur bestätigen! Im Monster steckt in zwei Jahren die vierte Stütze!! Die hält ca 2000km wenn du sie laufend brauchst und dann fängt das absacken an. Entlüften hat kurzfristig was gebracht. RS ist zwar super kulant, aber jedesmal ne neue Stütze bekommen???


----------



## stuhli (10. November 2017)

Ja schaut gut aus. Wieviele Fatty fahren eigentlich noch in der Originalfarbe rum....wohl eher die Minderheit.


----------



## Udu (10. November 2017)

Meins[emoji4]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsurfer (27. November 2017)

Hier auch originalfarbe:


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Dezember 2017)

So langsam wird es in der Eifel frosty...


----------



## Wbs_70 (23. Dezember 2017)




----------



## divergent! (23. Dezember 2017)

hast du es gut....hier ist nur schlamm


----------



## Wbs_70 (30. Dezember 2017)

es war schön kalt und weiß, teilweise sehr schwer zu fahren, als dann die Sonne unterging war auch Ruhe im Wald


----------



## nightwolf (30. Dezember 2017)

Sehr schoen - bei mir hats in der Nacht auch ordentlich geschneit aber seit Tagesanbruch Dauerregen ... alles nur noch Matsch, ekelhaft.
Hab den Matsch mal 18 km lang umgepfluegt, denn alles ist besser als daheimhocken. 

Speziall das vorletzte Bild erinnert mich an 'der Film ist durchgerutscht' in analogen Zeiten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (30. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Fatty Fahrer, ich habe in meiner Ersatzteilkiste noch ein neues Schaltauge fürs Fatty gefunden und würde das für kleines Geld abgeben.
Bei Interesse bitte PN


----------



## Mick-Omega (30. Dezember 2017)

Mein Fatty steht seit Wochen schon im warmen Keller. Einzige Änderung (eben getätigt): Schwarze Race Face Crank-Boots auf die Hope Kurbel geschraubt. Grösse Small passt hier perfekt:


----------



## Meister-Dieter (30. Dezember 2017)

Dann kannst du ja jetzt noch die pins in die Pedale schrauben und schon ist wieder Frühling!


----------



## Mick-Omega (30. Dezember 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Dann kannst du ja jetzt noch die pins in die Pedale schrauben und schon ist wieder Frühling!


 

Ich fahre komplett ohne Pins!


----------



## hw_doc (30. Dezember 2017)

Mick-Omega schrieb:


> Ich fahre komplett ohne Pins!



Auf der Kö?


----------



## divergent! (30. Dezember 2017)

ein mtb was zu der jahreszeit sauber in nem warmen keller steht......komische menschen gibts. das arme rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versteher (30. Dezember 2017)

Ich denk dem Rad geht es sehr gut - da besteht sicherlich kein Grund zur Sorge.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (30. Dezember 2017)

versteher schrieb:


> Ich denk dem Rad geht es sehr gut - da besteht sicherlich kein Grund zur Sorge.


Es sprach ´der versteher´


----------



## versteher (30. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Mick-Omega (31. Dezember 2017)

Leute Leute! Beruhigt euch! Wie schon viel viel weiter vorne geschrieben bin ich eher so der Läufer. Da dies momentan auch sehr vernachlässigt wird, steht das Fatty auch etwas hinten an. Es wird schon noch gefahren, keine Angst....neben diversen Skate- und Longboards....


----------



## FR-Sniper (1. Januar 2018)

Mahlzeit 

Ich hab den Fred schon bißchen überflogen.....  Aber 250 Seiten sind doch etwas zu viel!  

Also meine Frage ist, fährt jemand den Minion 4,8 hinten?! 
Wenn ja , einfach? 1x10 oder 1x11?
Und bei welcher Felgenbreite?

Vielen Dank vorab


----------



## lautundbunt (1. Januar 2018)

Der limitierende Faktor am Hinterbau des Fattys ist das Yoke...
Die meisten 4.8er scheitern deshalb hierbei an der Höhe und nicht an der Breite...
Deswegen musste ich mir den Jumbo Jim in 4.8 hinten auch abschminken, wie schon einige andere Kollegen hier im Fred vor mir...
Er rollt zwar noch frei, hat links und rechts noch knapp 2 mm Luft, aber am Yoke auch nur noch 3-4 mm...
Links und rechts mag das noch funktionieren, aber am Yoke war mir das zu knapp!

Gerade wenn man, wie Du den Minion fahren will, hat man ja wohl eher Ambitionen, im Schlamm "baden" zu wollen...
Da baut man sich beim Fatty dann ganz schnell mal ne zweite Bremse hinten und wenn sich dann noch n Steinchen hinten in den Stollen verfängt, der dann im Yoke klemmen bleibt - Gute Nacht!!!

Ich hab mich daher als Maximalkonfiguration beim Fatty hinten für den Vee Tire Snow Avalanche 4.8 entschieden, der baut nämlich bei ähnlicher Breite DEUTLICH flacher als andere und ist meiner Meinung nach ein fantastischer Reifen...

Maße Minion 4.8 lt. Fatbike.de:     Breite a. 90mm Felge - 111mm  (Spezialized Fat Boy)
                                                  Breite a. 80mm Felge - 110mm  (Sun Ringlé Mulefut)
*Höhe: 100mm!!!!
*
Maße Jumbo Jim 4.8 (gemessen): Breite a. 80mm Felge - 112mm  (DT Swiss BR-710)  -  Platz links u. rechts: 2mm
                                                  Höhe: 96mm  -  Platz zum Yoke: 3- 4mm

Maße Snow Aval. 4.8 (gemessen): Breite a. 80mm Felge - 111mm  (DT Swiss BR-710)  -  Platz links u. rechts: 2-3mm
                                                  Höhe: 92mm  -  Platz zum Yoke 7-8mm

Schaltung  -  bei mir 1 x 10, bei halbwegs erträglicher Kettenlinie im kleinsten Gang (größtes Ritzel) noch ca 1mm Platz zwischen Kette und Reifen  - da is denn halt ooch Schluß!


----------



## FR-Sniper (2. Januar 2018)

vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort!!!

gut dann kann ich mir den Minion abschminken , ich werd mich in der 4,5-4,6 Zoll Klasse umschauen!
im laufe des Winters gibt es dann Bilder vom Aufbau


----------



## lautundbunt (2. Januar 2018)

Na, warte mal....

Geh mal bitte vorher nochmal die Seiten 224 - 225 hier durch....

Mitglied: mahahne schreibt dort, dass die Minions bei ihm passen...

Er hat auch Fotos reingestellt...

Vielleicht kannst Du von ihm ja per PN weitere Infos bekommen...

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## FR-Sniper (2. Januar 2018)

Ich habe einen FBF den werde ich mal auf die Hinterrad Felge spannen und schauen?!
Den Versuch ist es mir wert!


----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Januar 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> im laufe des Winters gibt es dann Bilder vom Aufbau


Gratuliere
Lässt Du den aber vorher noch pulvern?
Raw gefällt er mir außerordentlich gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (3. Januar 2018)

Ja so schnell geht es aus dem geplanten  Dude wurde ein Fatty !
Ich habe einen gepulverten V2 Rahmen, das gekaufte Rad ist nur Teilespender 
Der große Manitou ist auch schon auf dem Weg zu mir 
Es fehlen noch " Kleinteile" , ohne die aber nix geht 
Und Zeit zum Umbauen brauch ich auch noch.....


----------



## dirtsurfer (7. Januar 2018)

Musste meine Tour leider abbrechen, wegen lawinengefahr, aber schön wars trotzdem [emoji3]
Grüsse aus den Alpen


----------



## FR-Sniper (8. Januar 2018)

@dirtsurfer  in welcher Ecke bist du unterwegs?

und der 4,8 Minion passt 





hoffentlich kommt mein Steuersatz bald aus England, irgendwie stockt es gerade....


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. Januar 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Minion passt


die Sitzstreben könnten aber auf Dauer etwas blank werden


----------



## dirtsurfer (8. Januar 2018)

@FR-Sniper
Das war in Pany, oberhalb Prättigau, Graubünden, Schweiz. Hatte leider sehr wenig vorlauf, und nicht überlegt, dass es wegen Lawinengefahr gesperrte Wege haben könnte. Mein Plan war von Pany über Tratza richtung St.Antönien zu fahren, und irgendwo unterwegs den Kocher anzuschmeissen.


----------



## FR-Sniper (9. Januar 2018)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> die Sitzstreben könnten aber auf Dauer etwas blank werden



...solang nur der Lack/Pulver abgetragen werden ist das egal


----------



## FR-Sniper (17. Januar 2018)

Steuersatz ist da, heute hab ich mal angefangen zusammen zu bauen....


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. Januar 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Steuersatz ist da, heute hab ich mal angefangen zusammen zu bauen....


wie viel Federweg hat die Gabel jetzt?


----------



## FR-Sniper (18. Januar 2018)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> wie viel Federweg hat die Gabel jetzt?


120mm, das ist die STD Variante.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (19. Januar 2018)

falls jemand von Euch noch ein Schaltauge für das Fatty V1 sucht.. meldet Euch gerne per PN ;-)


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Januar 2018)

Friederike ist weg und hat über Nacht Schnee zurück gelassen.


----------



## oli_muenchen (19. Januar 2018)

Und, wie kommst Du mit der (29?) Plusbereifung im Schner klar?


----------



## FR-Sniper (19. Januar 2018)

@oli_muenchen  dein Rahmen rollt jetzt auch wieder 

Probefahrt steht noch aus.








..momentan mit Fastno Naben LRS
Mastodon 120mm,
Works Components -2° Steuersatz
Minions 4,8ér,
RF Kurbel, 28T
Schaltung XT, Kassette SunRace 11-46
Bremsen vorn XTR, hinten XT Hebel mit einem uralter Saint Sattel, 210/180mm (da wird noch getauscht, XTR nach hinten, für vorn hab ich einen Zee Sattel)
Sattelstütze KS 150mm
Lenker Vector 12°, Vorbau Megaforce2 30mm

hoffentlich komm ich am Sonntag zum Probefahren....


----------



## sharam (12. Februar 2018)

Mal eine kurze Frage: Passt ein Surly Dirt Wizard in 29×3,00" auf einer 50er Felge in den Hinterbau?


----------



## oli_muenchen (12. Februar 2018)

Das wird sicher knapp...

Hatte mal einen Bomboloni auf meinem mittlerweile geklauten Fatty



oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Selbst als 29plus macht es raw wieder mal eine gute Figur. Hach, es war richtig, den Rahmen und Gabel wieder zu holen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war aber auch auf einer deutlich schmäleren Felge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharam (12. Februar 2018)

Versuch macht klug! Werde morgen mal ein Laufradsatz zusammenstellen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Februar 2018)

Eeeeeeeendlich fertig! 
Das Baby-Fatty (24") meiner Schwester.
Für die Aufbaudauer bin ich nicht verantwortlich....   










...bessere Bilder, auch von der Antriebseite, folgen!

Edit:
@Feldbergziege


----------



## nightwolf (13. Februar 2018)

Maedchenfarbe dauert halt bissl laenger


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Februar 2018)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Und, wie kommst Du mit der (29?) Plusbereifung im Schner klar?


Ich habe mittlerweile vorne wie hinten den neuen Nobby Nic in 2,6" drauf. Kommt ganz gut auf der 40 mm Rhyde Edge Felge. Das ist für die paar Tage Schnee in der Eifel völlig ausreichend. Ich nutze es aber dann auch nur für normale Touren über Feld- und Wirtschaftswege. Mittlerweile bin ich mit anderen Bikes mehr auf der Straße unterwegs. Hab es satt 4-5 mal die Woche das Bike vom Matsch und Dreck zu befreien. Da tu ich lieber was für die Gesundheit und fahre den Winter über auf Straße und Radwegen...

@taunusteufel78 : Dafür ist es aber sehr schön geworden!


----------



## FR-Sniper (13. Februar 2018)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Eeeeeeeendlich fertig!
> Das Baby-Fatty (24") meiner Schwester.
> Für die Aufbaudauer bin ich nicht verantwortlich....



 gefällt, ich mag knallige Farben!
ich hoffe sie hat damit viel Spaß!!!
gern mehr Bilder


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (15. Februar 2018)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Kauf Dir endlich ein Fatbike, dann kommst Du das nächste Mal auch aufs Video, und nicht nur als stehender Statist  Jaja die Locals würdigen meistens nicht das, was sie vor der Tür haben!


Wo genau ist das?! Schaut super aus!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (15. Februar 2018)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Wo genau ist das?! Schaut super aus!


Odenwald, oberhalb der Bergstraße, Felsenmeer, Melibocus


----------



## sharam (17. Februar 2018)

Der Winkel täuscht! 11mm Platz zur Strebe, sollte also reichen...


----------



## hw_doc (27. Februar 2018)

TRP Slate an Hope-Scheiben verbaut - dazu die schwarzen Microshifts und ein paar asiatische Griffe am Race Face-Lenker zur Probe:


----------



## whiskas54 (3. März 2018)

Hallo ihr, habe mal eine Frage bezüglich dem 1x11 an den On-One Naben. Nachdem mein Freilauf komplett hinüber ist spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir die Sram GX Gruppe zu montieren. Die Kassette ist jedoch nur XD-Driver kompatibel, auf der PlanetX Seite gibts schon einen Fatty XD Driver Compatible Freilauf, habe nur absolut keine Ahnung ob der auch zur Standard On-One Fatty Nabe passt? Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. März 2018)

whiskas54 schrieb:


> mein Freilauf komplett hinüber ist


was ist denn da komplett hinüber ?

btw. mit den 11x Sram Schaltwerken kann man auch 11x Shimano Kassetten verwenden. Man muss dann halt auf das 10er Ritzel verzichten und hat nur ein 11er Ritzel und die Kassette ist ein Tacken schwerer.....
Und zugegeben, sieht die sichtbare Innenseite der Shimano Kassette im Vergleich zu einer 12er X0 Eagle nicht wirklich schick aus, kostet aber auch nur 1/4 davon


----------



## sharam (1. April 2018)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem 16er OnOne Fatty Rahmen. Hat noch jemand einen für mich?


----------



## divergent! (1. April 2018)

die gibts grad für 190€ neu bei on one


----------



## sharam (1. April 2018)

Ich würde gerne einen gebrauchten übernehmen.


----------



## divergent! (1. April 2018)

das isn argument


----------



## sharam (2. April 2018)

Meine Frau möchte unbedingt auch eins.... Sie benötigt aber aufgrund 170cm Körpergröße einen 16 Zöller. 
Gebt ihr und einem Rahmen aus eurem Bestand bitte eine Chance.


----------



## hw_doc (2. April 2018)

sharam schrieb:


> Meine Frau möchte unbedingt auch eins.... Sie benötigt aber aufgrund 170cm Körpergröße einen 16 Zöller.
> Gebt ihr und einem Rahmen aus eurem Bestand bitte eine Chance.



Falls Du Interese an einem Fatty Trail-Rahmen in S hast, kannst Du dich gerne bei mir melden.
Ansonsten kann ich gerne mit Gabel & Co aushelfen - in jedem Fall: PM.


----------



## Udu (3. April 2018)

Hi,
ich ziehe in Erwägung mein Fatty in M zu verkaufen.
Falls jemand Interesse hat bitte per PM an mich.



Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mitkah (3. April 2018)

auch ich möchte mein Fatty verkaufen Größe L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharam (3. April 2018)

Und ich suche immer noch eins in small........


----------



## sharam (4. April 2018)

Habe gerade einen neuen Rahmen in small bestellt......
Günstiger wird es wohl nicht mehr!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. April 2018)

Danke an den Künstler


----------



## nordstadt (5. April 2018)

Oh ein Fat Chance in Aquafade.


----------



## -zor- (6. April 2018)

muss jetzt gehen:



 



 

siehe im Fatbike Markt!


----------



## hw_doc (6. April 2018)

-zor- schrieb:


> muss jetzt gehen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 715621
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udu (8. April 2018)

.


----------



## Udu (22. April 2018)

Wahrscheinlich würde ich, wenn möglich, als Fattyfahrer disqualifiziert werden, aber mir schwirrt die Idee im Kopf rum meines mit einem E-Antrieb auszustatten.

Gibts hier jemand, der sowas schon gemacht hat?


Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. April 2018)

Jehova!?


----------



## Optimizer (23. April 2018)

Nach meinem Südfrankreich-PedalundKurbel-Massaker gabs ne neue Kurbel, neue Pedale, neues Felgenband, neuen Schaltzug und ne gescheite Reinigung


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (23. April 2018)

Sehr geiles Fatty!


----------



## hw_doc (24. April 2018)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Nach meinem Südfrankreich-PedalundKurbel-Massaker gabs ne neue Kurbel, neue Pedale, neues Felgenband, neuen Schaltzug und ne gescheite Reinigung



In der Reihenfolge!  B)


----------



## FR-Sniper (26. April 2018)

dann will ich mein Fatty auch mal wieder zeigen....
Satteltasche hat den Langzeittest nicht bestanden, dafür teste ich nach 15 Jahren mal wieder Trinkflasche inkl Halter für kurze Touren


----------



## Deleted 414695 (4. Juni 2018)

Vor dem Umbau.....


----------



## Deleted 414695 (4. Juni 2018)

sharam schrieb:


> gebrauchten übernehmen.


Fatbike OnOne Fatty Trail Rahmen incl. Steuersatz Größe S, VB

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...buttons&utm_medium=social&utm_content=app_ios


----------



## dirtsurfer (13. Juni 2018)

Beim Fatty V1 löst sich ja gerne das Hinterrad... Bei mir wurde dies bei der letzten Tour immer schlimmer, es ging so weit, dass ich eigentlich weder Bremsen noch treten konnte, ohne dass sich das HR Gelöst hat. Dies egal wie fest ich den Schnellspanner zugeknallt hatte.

Da es aus meiner Sicht nicht am Schnellspanner liegen konnte, bin ich von einem Achsbruch ausgegangen. Stellte sich aber dann heraus, dass lediglich die Endkappe der Nabe auf der Antriebsseite lose war (Bremsseitig ist nur draufgesteckt, darunter ein Schlitz in der Achse, Antriebsseitig per Inbus spannbar).

Vielleicht hilft dies dem einen oder anderen, der mit lösendem HR kömpft. Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich den Schnellspanner mit Teilen von anderen Schnellspannern noch ein bisschen getunt, so sind die gerippten Flächen die am Rahmen aufliegen jetzt aus Stahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (13. Juni 2018)

Mit Hope-Schnellspannern habe ich noch nie das Problem an meinem V1 gehabt.


----------



## Mick-Omega (13. Juni 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Mit Hope-Schnellspannern habe ich noch nie das Problem an meinem V1 gehabt.



Aufgrund dieser Erfahrung habe ich bei meinem Fatty auch die massiven Hope-Spanner verwendet. Beim V2 gab/gibt es dieses Problem -glaube ich- auch.


----------



## FR-Sniper (13. Juni 2018)

Glück gehabt, Hope Nabe und Schnellspanner


----------



## Mick-Omega (13. Juni 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Glück gehabt, Hope Nabe und Schnellspanner



Dito!


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Juni 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Glück gehabt, Hope Nabe und Schnellspanner


Ich seit einiger Zeit auch. Beste Kombi!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. Juni 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Glück gehabt, Hope Nabe und Schnellspanner


ich auch 
da war noch nix locker

das dürfte auch kein Problem des Rahmens sein
eher eins der (Onone?) Nabe bzw Schnellspanner


----------



## dirtsurfer (14. Juni 2018)

Ich denke es liegt primär am Design der Ausfallende, dass es mit dem Hope Spanner nicht passiert war mir bereits bewusst - ich denke aber, dass dies eher Symptombekämpfung ist. Deshalb habe ich meinen Spanner ja jetzt ein bisschen optimiert, an den Ausfallenden kann ich ja leider nicht viel machen.

Wenn es dazu kommt, dass die Endkappe lose ist (ja, On-One Nabe), dann wird es vermutlich auch mit dem Hope Spanner passieren.


----------



## hw_doc (14. Juni 2018)

dirtsurfer schrieb:


> Ich denke es liegt primär am Design der Ausfallende, dass es mit dem Hope Spanner nicht passiert war mir bereits bewusst - ich denke aber, dass dies eher Symptombekämpfung ist. Deshalb habe ich meinen Spanner ja jetzt ein bisschen optimiert, an den Ausfallenden kann ich ja leider nicht viel machen.
> 
> Wenn es dazu kommt, dass die Endkappe lose ist (ja, On-One Nabe), dann wird es vermutlich auch mit dem Hope Spanner passieren.



Man kann Rahmen und (Hope)-Nabe auf 10 mm-Achse "umbauen", da löst sich sicher nix mehr...
Hab aber auch mit nem ordinären On-One-Schnellspanner (müsste 2. Generation sein) keine Probleme am Fatty v1. Nur On-One-Naben habe ich nicht.


----------



## dirtsurfer (14. Juni 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Man kann Rahmen und (Hope)-Nabe auf 10 mm-Achse "umbauen", da löst sich sicher nix mehr...
> Hab aber auch mit nem ordinären On-One-Schnellspanner (müsste 2. Generation sein) keine Probleme am Fatty v1. Nur On-One-Naben habe ich nicht.



Also ich hatte das Problem lange äusserst selten, und wenn dann mit dem Chariot im Schlepptau, dann wurde es häufiger, und zuletzt musste ich hoch schieben, und runter nur noch vorne bremsen... da wars dann aber eben weil sich bei der Nabe die Endkappe gelöst hatte. Ich werde dies weiter beobachten. Ich meine bei MTBR mal gelesen zu haben, dass der V2 Rahmen dort redesignt wurde, und deshalb das Problem nicht mehr bestehe.. muss natürlich nicht stimmen.

Umbau der On-One Nabe auf 10mm habe ich mir auch schon überlegt (hatte dies an meinem alten Enduro, 10mm DT RWS Achse)... bis jetzt habe ich aber keine passenden Endkappen gefunden (wobei so super intensiv gesucht habe ich jetzt auch nicht). Chariot wird in 1h von der zukünftigen Besitzerin abgeholt, von dem her hat sich das Thema hoffentlich eh erledigt, sonst hätte ich jetzt noch etwas intensiver in richtung 10mm Achse gesucht.

Mein Fatty ist ein Budget aufbau, hatte es sehr günstig gebraucht gekauft, und inzwischen viel durch Teile die rumliegen ersetzt. Ich bewege es zu wenig um ernsthafte Investitionen zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 414695 (21. Juni 2018)

Bei den momentanen Temperaturen hab ich mich entschiede, mein Fatty Trail auf Sommer umzurüsten....


----------



## Fatster (22. Juni 2018)

Schaut nach nem richtigen "Trail-Baller-Spaß-Gerät" aus  ... aber nimm dich jetzt besser vor den profilneurotischen Full Fat Gralshüterin in Acht 
Wenn sie kommen - und sie werden kommen  - fahr ihnen einfach davon, denk   und mach


----------



## hw_doc (12. August 2018)

Neues vom Fatty T:


----------



## criscross (12. August 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Neues vom Fatty T:
> Anhang anzeigen 762001



ohhhh....das arme Fatty...
haben se das eingesperrt ?


----------



## Deleted 414695 (25. August 2018)

Und damit alles nach Sommer aussieht.... „Anzug“ auch noch verändert!!!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (25. August 2018)

Schönes bike,aber der Kabelsalat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. August 2018)

und die vordere Bremsleitung verläuft auch falsch


----------



## nightwolf (26. August 2018)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> und die vordere Bremsleitung verläuft auch falsch


Zum Sattel??  
Brake-by-fart??


----------



## FR-Sniper (26. August 2018)

dann mal wieder ein Bild von meinem Fatty....


----------



## Wbs_70 (27. August 2018)

im Race Bikepackmodus


----------



## criscross (28. August 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> dann mal wieder ein Bild von meinem Fatty....



das Org. Fatty mit dem Doppelgeröhr ist doch einfach das schönste


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. August 2018)

criscross schrieb:


> das Org. Fatty mit dem Doppelgeröhr ist doch einfach das schönste


das Schönste ja
Spaß macht es allerdings nur mit gescheiten Reifen und der Maxxis (4.0) gehört da überhaubt nicht dazu.... 
selten so einen besch..... MTB Reifen gefahren

wenn jemand einen wenig gefahrenen Satz v&h haben will PN mit Gebot an mich.
Ich schmeiß die sch.... Dinger jetzt wieder runter


----------



## criscross (28. August 2018)

in der 4.00 Zoll Klasse geht nix über die Helga


----------



## Wendo (29. August 2018)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> das Schönste ja
> Spaß macht es allerdings nur mit gescheiten Reifen und der Maxxis (4.0) gehört da überhaubt nicht dazu....
> selten so einen besch..... MTB Reifen gefahren
> 
> ...


Magst du das kurz erläutern? Von den 4,8 warst du doch sehr angetan wenn ich mich recht entsinne?


----------



## FR-Sniper (29. August 2018)

das würde mich auch interessieren? 
mit dem 4,8er bin ich ganz zufrieden bis auf den Rollwiederstand!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. August 2018)

ich bin noch keinen 4.8er gefahren 
der 4.0 kann geradeaus und trockenen festen Boden, der Rest ist besch....
Self stearing wie blöd, loser Waldboden schlecht, Schnee schlecht, sandige Kurven schlecht, usw...
da war der Nate um einiges bzw. vieles besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wendo (29. August 2018)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ich bin noch keinen 4.8er gefahren
> der 4.0 kann geradeaus und trockenen festen Boden, der Rest ist besch....
> Self stearing wie blöd, loser Waldboden schlecht, Schnee schlecht, sandige Kurven schlecht, usw...
> da war der Nate um einiges bzw. vieles besser...


Danke, dann hab ich da scheinbar was verwechselt.
Erstaunlich, dass 4,0 so anders ist als der 4,8, sehr interessant


----------



## Wbs_70 (13. November 2018)




----------



## FR-Sniper (14. November 2018)

hmm wenn ich deins so sehe sollte ich vieleicht nochmal über den Verkauf meines Fatty Rahmens nachdenken?!
(ist das 29 oder 29+?)


----------



## hw_doc (14. November 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> hmm wenn ich deins so sehe sollte ich vieleicht nochmal über den Verkauf meines Fatty Rahmens nachdenken?!
> (ist das 29 oder 29+?)



Plus!
Hätte dann ggf. ne Speci-Carbongabel für dich!


----------



## BigJohn (14. November 2018)

Naja, der 29er Panaracer ist eher semi- oder pseudo-plus


----------



## Fatster (14. November 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Naja, der 29er Panaracer ist eher semi- oder pseudo-plus


----------



## FR-Sniper (14. November 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Plus!
> Hätte dann ggf. ne Speci-Carbongabel für dich!



Danke für das Angebot, aber Starr ist nicht meins...

Problem wird ein "günstiges" 170mm 29'er HR?!
Der Rest findet sich...


----------



## Wbs_70 (14. November 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> hmm wenn ich deins so sehe sollte ich vieleicht nochmal über den Verkauf meines Fatty Rahmens nachdenken?!
> (ist das 29 oder 29+?)



29"+, wobei , wie schon erwähnt, der FatBNimble auf der fahrenden ZTR Flowex sehr schmal baut, eher 2,7".


----------



## BigJohn (14. November 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Problem wird ein "günstiges" 170mm 29'er HR?!


Da ist ein Eigenbau wohl am sinnvollsten. Gebrauchte Nabe und dann läuft das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (14. November 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Da ist ein Eigenbau wohl am sinnvollsten. Gebrauchte Nabe und dann läuft das.



Könnte evtl. zwei Stans HUGO Felgen (52mm) und zwei Surly Knard 29x3.0 120 TPI beitragen


----------



## hw_doc (22. November 2018)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> naja.... das B+ H-3 fahr ich schon deutlich öfter und lieber als das Fatty. Das Dicke macht mir derzeit aus mehreren Gründen nicht so wirklich Spaß.


----------



## FR-Sniper (22. November 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> hmm wenn ich deins so sehe sollte ich vieleicht nochmal über den Verkauf meines Fatty Rahmens nachdenken?!
> (ist das 29 oder 29+?)



da ich 2 Räder habe und schon für einen Geschmack zu wenig bewege hätte ich für ein 29+ keine recht Verwendung , daher habe ich den Rahmen jetzt doch verkauft!!! ich hoffe der neue Besitzer hat genau so viel Spaß mit dem Rad wie ich damit hatte


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. November 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


>


jaaa, is leider so 
Das B+ kann "leider" alles besser, was aber zum Teil auch an der deutlich hochwertigeren Ausstattung (Gabel & Schaltung) und den ~3kg weniger liegt 
Immerhin habe ich meinem Maxixis DHF bessere Manieren beigebracht 



der hintere bekommt demnächst auch noch nen neuen Schnitt


----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. November 2018)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> jaaa, is leider so
> Das B+ kann "leider" alles besser, was aber zum Teil auch an der deutlich hochwertigeren Ausstattung (Gabel & Schaltung) und den ~3kg weniger liegt
> Immerhin habe ich meinem Maxixis DHF bessere Manieren beigebracht
> 
> ...


Warum macht man das?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. November 2018)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Warum macht man das?



da zitiere ich mich mal selbst


Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> das Schönste ja
> Spaß macht es allerdings nur mit gescheiten Reifen und der Maxxis (4.0) gehört da überhaubt nicht dazu....
> selten so einen besch..... MTB Reifen gefahren





Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> der 4.0 kann geradeaus und trockenen festen Boden, der Rest ist besch....
> Self stearing wie blöd, loser Waldboden schlecht, Schnee schlecht, sandige Kurven schlecht, usw...


mit dem schnippeln ist der Grip besser geworden, das Self stearing weniger, loser Waldboden besser, sandige Kurven besser, nasse Wurzeln deutlich besser..... (Schnee mangels weißer Masse noch nicht getestet)
Für mein Geschmack sind die org. Stollen zu groß und zu lang. Besonders weich ist der Reifen bzw. die Gummimischung ja auch nicht. 
Jetzt mit den kleineren Stollen "krallt" sich der Reifen für mein Dafürhalten besser in den Untergrund. Die Zange war um einiges billiger als ein Satz neue Reifen 

und hey, ich habe jetzt 21g Gummi weniger !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (23. November 2018)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> jaaa, is leider so
> Das B+ kann "leider" alles besser, was aber zum Teil auch an der deutlich hochwertigeren Ausstattung (Gabel & Schaltung) und den ~3kg weniger liegt
> Immerhin habe ich meinem Maxixis DHF bessere Manieren beigebracht
> 
> ...




Ist das ein Undercut?

Gegen die Fatty-Schwächen kann man ja was machen - Winterzeit ist Bastelzeit!  B)


----------



## Wendo (23. November 2018)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> da zitiere ich mich mal selbst
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber bei Schnee und losen Böden ist doch ein "langer" Stollen theoretisch besser für die Seitenführung oder missverstehe ich das?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. November 2018)

ich meinte lang im Sinne von lang und breit nicht von lang im Sinne von hoch 
da Schnee bei uns hier nur ein kleines bzw kurzes Thema ist, ist es mir nicht ganz so wichtig


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. November 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Winterzeit ist Bastelzeit


ja schon klar, aber bei 5 Bikes....


----------



## Fatster (23. November 2018)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ja schon klar, aber bei 5 Bikes....



Das sagst Du gerade dem Richtigen


----------



## Wendo (23. November 2018)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ich meinte lang im Sinne von lang und breit nicht von lang im Sinne von hoch
> da Schnee bei uns hier nur ein kleines bzw kurzes Thema ist, ist es mir nicht ganz so wichtig


Das meine ich ja auch. Die Stollen die du in der Länge (also in Laufrichtung) gekürzt hast können jetzt ja theoretisch weniger "Seitenführung" erzeugen da sie Querkräften weniger "Kante" entgegenstemmen? 
Oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler?

Aber wenn es für dich so besser passt isses eh egal


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. November 2018)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> jaaa, is leider so
> Das B+ kann "leider" alles besser, was aber zum Teil auch an der deutlich hochwertigeren Ausstattung (Gabel & Schaltung) und den ~3kg weniger liegt
> Immerhin habe ich meinem Maxixis DHF bessere Manieren beigebracht
> 
> ...



Freak


----------



## FR-Sniper (24. November 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Freak


Man wird ja wohl mal seinen Reifen zuschneiden dürfen 

Hatte bei mir andere Gründe (damit der Reifen durch den Hinterbau Passt!)


----------



## O.Springer (26. November 2018)

@Bjoern_U. , schön zu lesen das ich nicht der einzige bin der den Maxxis kagge fand!  Aber auf die idee, den Reifen zu "tunen", bin ich nicht gekommen! 
Du machscht misch ferdisch!


----------



## Wbs_70 (3. Januar 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. Februar 2019)

hat jemand noch ein Ersatzschaltauge für einen V1 Fatty Rahmen rumliegen und braucht es nicht ?
Meins ist minimal krumm und die letztens montierte neue 11x Schaltung reagiert darauf leider etwas sensibler als die alte 10x 

btw. hat On One das Fatty eingestampft ? 
das ist auf der Webseite nicht mehr gelistet


----------



## criscross (8. Februar 2019)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> hat jemand noch ein Ersatzschaltauge für einen V1 Fatty Rahmen rumliegen und braucht es nicht ?
> Meins ist minimal krumm und die letztens montierte neue 11x Schaltung reagiert darauf leider etwas sensibler als die alte 10x
> 
> btw. hat On One das Fatty eingestampft ?
> das ist auf der Webseite nicht mehr gelistet


ich hab noch eins vom ersten Fatty...
kuckst du im Bikemarkt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Februar 2019)

criscross schrieb:


> ich hab noch eins vom ersten Fatty...
> kuckst du im Bikemarkt


Ui, wo haste das denn her?


----------



## criscross (8. Februar 2019)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ui, wo haste das denn her?


ich kaufe immer zu jedem neuen Bike ein Reserve Schaltauge dazu...


----------



## Staanemer (9. Februar 2019)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> hat jemand noch ein Ersatzschaltauge für einen V1 Fatty Rahmen rumliegen und braucht es nicht ?
> Meins ist minimal krumm und die letztens montierte neue 11x Schaltung reagiert darauf leider etwas sensibler als die alte 10x
> 
> btw. hat On One das Fatty eingestampft ?
> das ist auf der Webseite nicht mehr gelistet



Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Februar 2019)

criscross schrieb:


> ich kaufe immer zu jedem neuen Bike ein Reserve Schaltauge dazu...


Ich weiß!  Glaube das war von mir...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. Februar 2019)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich weiß!  Glaube das war von mir...


jetzt wirds meins


----------



## Mick-Omega (10. Februar 2019)

Wenn ich bei Google „Schaltauge On-One Fatty“ eingebe, dann bekomme ich als Suchergebnis u.a. die Seite Schaltauge.de.
Dort ist ein Schaltauge für ein Bulls Kona 2011 Hardtail zu sehen, ein PILO D244. In der Liste wird eine kompatibilität zum Fatty V2 angegeben. Kann das hinkommen?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. Februar 2019)

@Mick-Omega V1 und V2 haben wohl unterschiedliche Schaltaugen. Letztendlich sind das IMHO aber alles Standardausführungen die zu den Standardausfallenden passen. Und die werden eben bei vielen Bikes verbaut von daher passen u.U. welche die für andere Bikes gelabelt sind auch problemlos ans Fatty. 

btw. da es das Fatty offensichtlich nicht mehr gibt, kann wer auf die Rahmenform steht und Z.B. ein 29+ aufbauen will, sich mal bei 
http://stoogecycles.co.uk/framesets/
umschauen 
Kannte ich auch nicht, hat @Rommos in einem anderen Thread vorgeschlagen.
Dort bekommt man das Doppelgeröhr sogar in Titan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrLoBoChAoS (14. Februar 2019)

Heute mit hochdruck geschraubt um meiner Frau zu gegebenem anlass heute ihr neues Fatty prässentieren zu können:



 

Samstag dann noch Feintuning und nächste Woche noch ne Schnippistütze und fertig is das Spassgerät.


----------



## trailorman (25. Februar 2019)

Hat hier noch irgendwer einen 20" Fatty-Rahmen übrig, also Gr. L?
Zustand egal...

Grüße!


----------



## MaHaHnE (26. August 2019)

Hallo. Da in das Fatty doch eine Mastodon rein soll, würde ich mich von der onOne Carbongabel trennen. Keine Macken oder Kratzer oder Risse. Die Gabel wurde ca. 600km in leichtem norddeutschem Gelände gefahren. würde erstmal 100 Euro in den Raum werfen.


Grüße,
Marcus


----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. August 2019)

braucht man denn im leichten norddeutschen Gelände eine Urvieh Gabel ?


----------



## MaHaHnE (27. August 2019)

Absolut. Du ahnst gar nicht, wie steil und verblockt manchmal norddeutsche 4m Gefälle sien können... 
Und wenn das Urvieh absolut unterfordert ist, geht es zur Stimmungsaufheiterung ganz ganz regelmässig in den Harz.


----------



## Pimper (6. November 2019)

Passt hier vielleicht nicht unbedingt nahtlos rein, aber hier werden wohl die meisten On-One-Fahrer mitlesen:

Weiß jemand von euch, wie groß die Reifenfreiheit bei der OnOne Fatty Carbon Gabel ist ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (6. November 2019)

Pimper schrieb:


> Passt hier vielleicht nicht unbedingt nahtlos rein, aber hier werden wohl die meisten On-One-Fahrer mitlesen:
> 
> Weiß jemand von euch, wie groß die Reifenfreiheit bei der OnOne Fatty Carbon Gabel ist ?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 934267



Sie müsste in etwa die Abmessungen einer Fatboy-Gabel haben - in die passt ein 2XL. Alles darunter wird ziemlich sicher keine Probleme machen...


----------



## Pimper (6. November 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Sie müsste in etwa..



Das ist jetzt spekulativ, oder ? Als die OnOne Fatty Carbon rauskam, gab es den 2XL noch lange nicht. Würde mich daher wundern, denn letztlich ist deine Aussage, dass alle Reifen durchgehen, weil es über dem 2XL doch eh nichts gibt, oder ?

Daher bräuchte ich einen genauen Wert. Ich müsste 4.8 Zoll durchkriegen...


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. November 2019)

Pimper schrieb:


> Daher bräuchte ich einen genauen Wert. Ich müsste 4.8 Zoll durchkriegen...


Auf welcher Felgenbreite?
Ich fahre einen Bud auf 80mm. Hat Platz, aber nicht so viel wie in der bereits genannten Fatboy-Gabel, weil die Krone runder geformt ist.


----------



## hw_doc (6. November 2019)

Pimper schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt spekulativ, oder ? Als die OnOne Fatty Carbon rauskam, gab es den 2XL noch lange nicht. Würde mich daher wundern, denn letztlich ist deine Aussage, dass alle Reifen durchgehen, weil es über dem 2XL doch eh nichts gibt, oder ?
> 
> Daher bräuchte ich einen genauen Wert. Ich müsste 4.8 Zoll durchkriegen...



Wann welcher Reifen rauskam, spielt doch keine Rolle.

Wenn Du mir nicht traust, mach doch einfach eine Google-Bildersuche.


----------



## Sanshez (6. November 2019)

Hi IBCler,
ich möchte meinem On One Fatty gerne einen 29Plus LR Satz verpassen. Leider ist das mit den Naben so eine Sache...wenn man günstig umbauen möchte  
kurzum die Frage: Hat noch jemand einen Satz originaler LR oder vielleicht nur die El Guapo Naben (135 vorne aber RDS, 170 hinten).??!!

Falls wer jemanden kennt, der jemanden kennt ... ich würde mich freuen , wenn es Rückmeldungen oder Angebote per PN gibt.

Besten Dank und Gruß


----------



## hw_doc (6. November 2019)

Sanshez schrieb:


> Hi IBCler,
> ich möchte meinem On One Fatty gerne einen 29Plus LR Satz verpassen. Leider ist das mit den Naben so eine Sache...wenn man günstig umbauen möchte
> kurzum die Frage: Hat noch jemand einen Satz originaler LR oder vielleicht nur die El Guapo Naben (135 vorne aber RDS, 170 hinten).??!!
> 
> ...



Von Hope, aber auch Surly und Salsa gab es auch RDS-Naben... 
Notfalls kannst du ja als Gag auch wirklich ne HR-Nabe verbauen und nen SS-Ritzel draufsetzen...  B)


----------



## versteher (6. November 2019)

Bei just pedal.nl gibt es noch Surly Ultra New Hub 135 mit RDS für 149 EUR...









						Surly Ultra New Disc Fat Bike Hub 135mm Front - JustPedal.nl
					

Surly Ultra New Disc Front Hubs with 135mm spacing for Fat Bike forks.  Compatible with 135mm Surly Pugsley, Surly Moonlander, and Salsa Enabler forks; NOT compatible with White Brothers Snowpack fork 135mm-spaced front hub; designed with rear disc offset Axle is quick release and bolt-on...




					www.justpedal.nl


----------



## Pimper (7. November 2019)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Auf welcher Felgenbreite?
> Ich fahre einen Bud auf 80mm.



Genau den fahre ich auch: Bud auf 80 mm.


FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Hat Platz,



Das sollte mir reichen. Ich brauche da keine großen Reserven, der Reifen sollte halt nur nicht an jeder zweiten Ecke am Gabelbein anstehen..

Besten Dank !



hw_doc schrieb:


> Wann welcher Reifen rauskam, spielt doch keine Rolle.



Ein bisschen schon, weil vor 5 Jahren 4,0 Zoll bereits als maßlos fett galten. Die 4.8er waren quasi nur dem Moonlander vorbehalten. Daraus läßt sich ableiten, dass Gabeln aus dieser Zeit auch nicht unbedingt auf damals utopische 5 Zoll ausgelegt wurden. Selbst Salsa hatte seine Enabler Forke nur bis 4,7" ausgelegt (Big Fat Larry) und lieferte seine Mukluks damit aus.
Natürlich begannen viele Fatbiker in der Frühzeit gleich mit der Reifenbreite herumzuexperimentieren und verpassten typischen 4.0-Zoll-Rahmen 4.8er Reifen (so wie ich ).

Die Zeit spielt m.E. bei Fatbikes eben schon eine Rolle, denn die Kinderstube des Fatbikes war mit vielleicht 5 Jahren Dauer sehr kurz (während sie beim klassischen MTB 10 - 12 Jahre dauerte). Die "neuen" Standards (Tapered, Steckachsen etc..) haben die klassischen sozusagen über Nacht überrolt (beim klassischen MTB kamen sie eher langsam). Deshalb kriegt man auch keine Non-Tapered-Gabel mit Steckachse (außer Sonderbestellungen).

Mit Mißtrauen hat das nichts zu tun. Ich hab nachgefragt, weil du im Konjuktiv geschrieben hast.


----------



## Pimper (7. November 2019)

Eines noch: Die Carbon Fatty ist doch FDS oder ?


----------



## hw_doc (7. November 2019)

Pimper schrieb:


> Eines noch: Die Carbon Fatty ist doch FDS oder ?



Keine 20 cm über diesem Posting ist ja was anderes zu lesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (7. November 2019)

...ist schon recht....

Unsere Logiken über "implizit" und "explizit" sind einfach grundverschieden...und werden es wohl auch bleiben....


----------



## Sanshez (7. November 2019)

Pimper schrieb:


> Eines noch: Die Carbon Fatty ist doch FDS oder ?


Nein, die ist RDS. Zumindest beim Fatty V1 ist das so.


----------



## Sanshez (7. November 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Von Hope, aber auch Surly und Salsa gab es auch RDS-Naben...
> Notfalls kannst du ja als Gag auch wirklich ne HR-Nabe verbauen und nen SS-Ritzel draufsetzen...  B)


Ja die gibts auch, aber ich gehofft jemand hat noch ein paar vom original On One rum liegen. Mit ein wenig Fräsen und ein paar Spänen, kann man bestimmt auch die FDS Nabe einbauen und am Bremsadapter nachsetzen.


----------



## hw_doc (7. November 2019)

Sanshez schrieb:


> Nein, die ist RDS. Zumindest beim Fatty V1 ist das so.



Es gibt m. W. keine unterschiedlichen Revisionen der Gabel, nur vom (ursprünglichen) Rahmen. Da ging es dann AFAIR um den Wechsel von IS- auf PM-Aufnahme.



Sanshez schrieb:


> Ja die gibts auch, aber ich gehofft jemand hat noch ein paar vom original On One rum liegen. Mit ein wenig Fräsen und ein paar Spänen, kann man bestimmt auch die FDS Nabe einbauen und am Bremsadapter nachsetzen.



Bei so einer Lösung muss man wirklich überzeugt sein, dass der übrige Teil der Nabe noch ausreichend dimensioniert ist...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. November 2019)

Sanshez schrieb:


> Ja die gibts auch, aber ich gehofft jemand hat noch ein paar vom original On One rum liegen. Mit ein wenig Fräsen und ein paar Spänen, kann man bestimmt auch die FDS Nabe einbauen und am Bremsadapter nachsetzen.


Du meinst so:


----------



## Pimper (7. November 2019)

Sanshez schrieb:


> Nein, die ist RDS. Zumindest beim Fatty V1 ist das so.



Oha...also langsam wird's kompliziert....^^. Wahrscheinlich hilft nur ein Blindkauf und dann beten oder den Adapter besorgen. Ist der selbst gemacht oder wo hast du den her ?

Weiß zufällig jemand ob die Tune Fat King Nabe RDS oder FDS sind ?


----------



## Sanshez (7. November 2019)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Du meinst so:


Sehr schön! Genau so


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. November 2019)

Tune hat FDS


----------



## hw_doc (7. November 2019)

Sanshez schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Genau so



Ah, lieber den Adapter bearbeiten, als die Nabe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (8. November 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Tune hat FDS



Danke !

Ok, dann muss ich mir den Adapter wohl auch schnitzen. Sollte mit einer Tischbohrmaschine machbar sein...

Tune nimmt für 2020 die Fat King und Kong aus dem Programm...Ein weiterer Hinweis, dass der große Fatbike Teile-Blumenstrauß wieder kleiner wird. Felgen, Starrgabeln, Naben...ist gerad ein Krampf...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. November 2019)

Sanshez schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Genau so




Hier nochmal ein Bild vom Komplettrad. War mein letzter Fatty-Aufbau.
War für einen Kumpel zum 40. Geburtstag. Von sich - für sich!  

Edit: Mir wäre die Front zu hoch, war aber so gewünscht...

Edit2:
Der LRS stammt aus meinem Beargrease und fand hier bestens Verwendung.


----------



## Rommos (11. November 2019)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal ein Bild vom Komplettrad. War mein letzter Fatty-Aufbau.
> War für einen Kumpel zum 40. Geburtstag. Von sich - für sich!
> 
> Edit: Mir wäre die Front zu hoch, war aber so gewünscht...
> ...


Hatte mich nach der Ansage: "Front wäre mir zu hoch" schon auf schlimmstes eingestellt, aber geht doch noch....und runter kommen sie doch alle  Ist ja nicht jeder so eine Renn-Getier wie du Marco 

Schöner, stimmiger Aufbau


----------



## Pimper (11. November 2019)

Wer benutzt denn da einen grünen Ringlé-Spanner für das Fräswerkzeug ?...womöglich noch mit Titanachse...

Das ist Blasphemie, Hochverrat und Vorbereitung einer schweren staatsgefährdenen Tat gleichzeitig....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. November 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Hatte mich nach der Ansage: "Front wäre mir zu hoch" schon auf schlimmstes eingestellt, aber geht doch noch....und runter kommen sie doch alle  Ist ja nicht jeder so eine Renn-Getier wie du Marco
> 
> Schöner, stimmiger Aufbau



   Danke Roman!

Schön von dir zu lesen! 
Müssen mal wieder tel. !!!



Pimper schrieb:


> Wer benutzt denn da einen grünen Ringlé-Spanner für das Fräswerkzeug ?...womöglich noch mit Titanachse...
> 
> Das ist Blasphemie, Hochverrat und Vorbereitung einer schweren staatsgefährdenen Tat gleichzeitig....



Ähm,...jepp... 
Der dürfte eine Ti-Achse haben.
Leider fehlt mir der Spanner von vorne dazu.
Das ist der 135mm HR Spanner


----------



## drurs (22. November 2019)

Sanshez schrieb:


> Ja die gibts auch, aber ich gehofft jemand hat noch ein paar vom original On One rum liegen. Mit ein wenig Fräsen und ein paar Spänen, kann man bestimmt auch die FDS Nabe einbauen und am Bremsadapter nachsetzen.


Ist das noch aktuell? Ich hätte ein paar faktisch ungefahrene Laufräder vom Baby fattie abzugeben (sind die gleichen naben wie beim normalen fattie, aber halt mit 24er Felgen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (24. November 2019)

hi,

mal ne frage für nen kumpel. könnte man in den on ine auch ne tapered gabel einbauen wenn man nen passenden steuersatz hat? gibt ja welche die als untere lagerschale quasi als adapter funktionieren und das lager nach aussen verlegen. glaub cane creek hatte sowas. hat jemand  das schon gemacht und wenn ja welcher steuersatz?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. November 2019)

ja geht problemlos  mit außen liegender Lagerschale
ich habe einen von Hope verbaut


----------



## divergent! (24. November 2019)

cool. gibts da ein konkretes modell?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. November 2019)

divergent! schrieb:


> cool. gibts da ein konkretes modell?


hab gerade mal suchen müssen...
unten Hope EC49/40F
oben Hope ZS49/28,6


----------



## BigJohn (24. November 2019)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> oben Hope ZS49/28,6


ZS44 oben


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. November 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> ZS44 oben


könntest Recht haben 
meine Bestellung von damals sagt zwar ZS49, aber so im Nachhinein war da was mit falsch und woanders bestellt weil nur dort lieferbar


----------



## Trailrabauke (25. November 2019)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Du meinst so:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 934854Anhang anzeigen 934858



Welchen Adapter hast du verwendet, bzw. so bearbeitet?
Ich stehe auch vor dem Problem eines neuen LRS und dem FDS/RDS- Problem.


----------



## divergent! (25. November 2019)

supi jungs ich danke euch. geb das so weiter


----------



## Pimper (25. November 2019)

Trailrabauke schrieb:


> Welchen Adapter hast du verwendet, bzw. so bearbeitet?



Hehe...willkommen im Club. Sieht so aus, als wenn so mancher gerade sein Fatbike renoviert und die Materialauswahl aber gleichzeitig zurück geht. Ich versuche mich gerade an einem Adapter 160 auf 203 mm und IS zu IS. Mal sehen was rauskommt. Werde mal ein Foto einstellen, wenn's fertig ist.

Der Vorteil ist:  Wenn man's versaut, kauft man für relativ überschaubare 10 EUR einfach einen neuen Adapter und startet einen neuen Versuch...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. November 2019)

Trailrabauke schrieb:


> Welchen Adapter hast du verwendet, bzw. so bearbeitet?
> Ich stehe auch vor dem Problem eines neuen LRS und dem FDS/RDS- Problem.


Ein normaler Shimano IS - Adapter auf 180mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharam (28. November 2019)

Was kann man für einen glasperlgestrahlten 16 Zoll Fatty V2 Rahmen inklusive Hope Steuersatz verlangen?


----------



## hw_doc (28. November 2019)

sharam schrieb:


> Was kann man für einen glasperlgestrahlten 16 Zoll Fatty V2 Rahmen inklusive Hope Steuersatz verlangen?



Kommt auf den Käufer an!
Will er genau so einen in 16" mit der entsprechenden Oberfläche und Hopesteuersatz oder will er einfach irgendeinen Fatbike-Rahmen - oder halt Abstufungen dazwischen?

Wenn der Zustand wirklich gut ist und der Käufer das zu schätzen weiß, ist IMO auch was oberhalb von 250 Euro drin. Aber vielleicht setz ich auch zu niedrig an.


----------



## sharam (28. November 2019)

250€ klingt gut!

Irgendwer Interesse?


----------



## hw_doc (28. November 2019)

sharam schrieb:


> 250€ klingt gut!
> 
> Irgendwer Interesse?



Ich kann Dir (Fatbike-)Teile anbieten, damit Du ein schönes Ganzes für dich daraus bauen kannst!


----------



## sharam (28. November 2019)

Genau deshalb soll das Set ja weg....


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. November 2019)

Fat- und Plusbike-Markt: Verkäufe nur mit Links oder Preisangabe! Bitte Post #1 beachten!
					

Auf Wunsch der hiesigen Gemeinde kommen hier die aktualisierten   Regeln für den Fat- und Plusbike-Markt:   nur für Verkäufe und Gesuche Fat- und Plusbike-spezifischer Teile Verkäufe nur mit Links oder Preisangaben  keine Diskussionen/Kontaktaufnahme in diesem Thread Kennzeichnung von Anzeigen...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Pimper (29. November 2019)

IS - IS- Adapter von 160 auf 203 funktioniert gut. Habe interessanterweise nur 2,5 mm runterbohren müssen, um bereits eine brauchbare Position für den Sattel zu finden... Verwendet habe ich einen 15 mm Forstnerbohrer...


----------



## Berganbeter (5. Dezember 2019)

Es hat begonnen :


----------



## Berganbeter (5. Dezember 2019)

Stand Heute:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berganbeter (5. Dezember 2019)

Der Aufbau ist eher unspektaculär: Race Face Aeffect Kurbel einfach, Shimano Xt 4 Kolben Bremsen,Slx Schaltung,Spank Lenker,No Name Vorbau. Laufräder: Rolling Darryl,Hinten Dt Swiss Nabe, Vorne Hope.
Pedale Ht Nano Irgendwas vom Se abmontiert. Das Se bekommt dafür neue Shimano 4 Kolben Bremsen, muss reichen für die Eisdiele  .Jetzt nur noch warten auf das hintere Laufrad das beim Mech meines Vertrauens zum Einspeichen wartet.Ich hatte eigentlich alles hier bis eben auf die 170er Nabe.Reifen sind JJ 4.4,werden nach der ersten Testfahrt getublessed.Rahmen mit Gabel und Vorbau,Innenlagern: 3500Gramm.Ist das viel? Egal,das Trail will eh nur Bergab wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Berganbeter (7. Februar 2020)

So,habe fertig: nur noch Milch in die Schuhe,dann ab ins Gemüse


----------



## Allgaeufex (7. Februar 2020)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> So,habe fertig: nur noch Milch in die Schuhe,dann ab ins GemüseAnhang anzeigen 975985Anhang anzeigen 975986



Sieht gut aus   

Übrigends hast Du da ne schöne Werkstatt


----------



## Rubberduckxi (7. Februar 2020)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> So,habe fertig: nur noch Milch in die Schuhe,dann ab ins GemüseAnhang anzeigen 975985Anhang anzeigen 975986



Ich sag einfach mal: SEHR GUT GELUNGEN! Echt gut anzusehen. Sogar Reifen auf Felge ausgerichtet


----------



## Berganbeter (7. Februar 2020)

Oh,Dankeschön ! Ja, mir gefällts auch sehr. Kurze Probefahrt ergab: ich fühl mich wohl mit der Gerät .
Sonntag gehts ins Gelände damit.Bin schon gespannt wie es sich da macht.
Vielen Dank auch  an Hw Doc für seine Unterstützung bei dem Projekt.


----------



## Berganbeter (7. Februar 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus
> 
> Übrigends hast Du da ne schöne Werkstatt



Das ist doch ein Pavillion .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berganbeter (9. Februar 2020)

So, nachdem es heute nur für eine kleine Stadtrunde gereicht hat,muss ich sagen: tja,wie erklär ich das? 
Ist es der Rahmen mit der Gabel, die Geometrie, die Dt Swiss Nabe, der schmalere Q Faktor, die butterweiche 11Fach Schaltung? Oder alles zusammen?
Das Trail ist vom Gefühl her Eins mit meinem zarten Körper, anders kann ich es nicht beschreiben.
Leichtfüssig, aber wenns sein muss packts richtig zu. Ja genau, diese Worte flogen mir durch mein kleines Hirnderl als ich heute unterwegs war.  GN!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. März 2020)

die Tage aus Langeweile mal wieder Teile unter den Bikes getauscht.
ans kleine grüne Dickerle kam der etwas längere Vorbau vom alten Enduro und erstmals ein Satz Klickies.
So fährt es sich in der Summe deutlich besser. Flache Strecke und bergauf besser, bergab ist es ein kleiner Rückschritt aber verschmerzbar


----------



## DerHackbart (27. März 2020)

Wie die Jungfrau zum Kinde bin ich nun auch zu einem Fatty gekommen.





Stand ganz in meiner Nähe aber mit wenig Infos zur Ausstattung.
Nicht lange überlegt und quasi blind gekauft.

Heute morgen dann geholt und halbwegs überrascht gewesen.

Verbaut ist eine 11x XT, MT 4 Bremsen, Carbongabel, GX Kurbel und eine 125er Reverb. Lager laufen soweit alle gut. Lediglich die Kette fehlt, die Reverb gehört entlüftet und alles muss mal gründlich gereinigt werden.

Perfekt für den Moment, da man eh genug Zeit hat. ?

Eine Detail scheint mir allerdings nicht so ganz koscher zu sein...





Das Fatty war doch serienmäßig nicht für interne Stützen ausgelegt, oder?


----------



## Fatster (27. März 2020)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Wie die Jungfrau zum Kinde bin ich nun auch zu einem Fatty gekommen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1002907
> 
> ...



Super! Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum „Schnapper“ ... alles richtig gemacht. 

Und bei deinem „Gewicht“ würde ich mir wegen dieses kleinen Lochs keinen Kopp machen, passt schon!
Wobei es mich wundern würde, wenn „entlüften“ bei der Reverb reichen sollte  aber auch ein gescheiter Service ist bei diesem Gesamtpaket immer noch locker zu verkraften.

Viel Spass mit dem Dingen ?


----------



## Fabeymer (27. März 2020)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Eine Detail scheint mir allerdings nicht so ganz koscher zu sein...



Das Loch sollte absolut unkritisch sein, da es  von der Schweißnaht weit genug weg ist und auch generell an dieser Stelle nicht mit größeren mechanischen Belastungen gerechnet werden muss.
Ähnliche Öffnungen finden sie ja auch serienmäßig an vielen Bikes und da stellen die auch kein Risiko dar.
Sauber gearbeitet scheint ja auch geworden zu sein.

Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!


----------



## DerHackbart (27. März 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Wobei es mich wundern würde, wenn „entlüften“ bei der Reverb reichen sollte  aber auch ein gescheiter Service ist bei diesem Gesamtpaket immer noch locker zu verkraften.
> 
> Viel Spass mit dem Dingen ?



Ich muss mich erstmal belesen, wie der Service bei der Reverb abläuft. Vielleicht schaue ich auch, ob ich nicht einfach eine mechanische Stütze kaufe und gleich auf 150mm Hub oder mehr gehe.


----------



## Fatster (27. März 2020)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Ich muss mich erstmal belesen, wie der Service bei der Reverb abläuft. Vielleicht schaue ich auch, ob ich nicht einfach eine mechanische Stütze kaufe und gleich auf 150mm Hub oder mehr gehe.



Ist jetzt OT, aber die zweieinhalb Zentimeter mehr, das ist dann letztlich wohl doch mehr Kopfsache.
Wenn ich an einer Abfahrt stehe und mich nicht runterfahren traue weil ich „nur“ 125mm Absenkung habe, dann fahr ich da mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch nicht runter, wenn ich 150mm versenken kann. OT Ende.

Ich würde dir - wenn das Entlüften nicht reicht - zu einem Service der Reverb raten. Dann hast Du lange Zeit wieder Ruhe und; das Loch im Sitzrohr ist auch sinnvoll geschlossen


----------



## JeffKirs (27. März 2020)

Da bin ich mal gespannt, ob das mit dem Entlüften der RS Reverb klappt. Meine 4 Stck. im Bulls Monster haben mal gerade 2,5 jahre gehalten. Die erste 1 Jahr, dann je ein Halbes Jahr. Im jetzigen OO Fattie steckt ne Vecnum Moveloc 200. Da durfte ich nach 2,5 Jahren den Pin wechseln (100.000hm) und das wars. Ok, zwei Züge auch noch, aber kein Vergleich zur Reverb. Bei 1x11 konnte ich den Zug auch so schön verlegen. Außerdem kann ich die Stütze jederzeit ohne großes Gefummel rausnehmen, ohne das halbe Bike zu zerlegen. Ich möchte die mechanische, außen angelenkte Stütze nicht mehr missen. (Für mich deutlich wartungsärmer als die Reverb)
Aber wie so oft, ist das reine Geschmacksache! 
Und für 350 EUR alles richtig gemacht!

Wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit deinem OO Fattie!


----------



## DerHackbart (27. März 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ist jetzt OT, aber die zweieinhalb Zentimeter mehr, das ist dann letztlich wohl doch mehr Kopfsache.
> Wenn ich an einer Abfahrt stehe und mich nicht runterfahren traue weil ich „nur“ 125mm Absenkung habe, dann fahr ich da mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch nicht runter, wenn ich 150mm versenken kann. OT Ende.
> 
> Ich würde dir - wenn das Entlüften nicht reicht - zu einem Service der Reverb raten. Dann hast Du lange Zeit wieder Ruhe und; das Loch im Sitzrohr ist auch sinnvoll geschlossen



Die 125mm reichen mir dem Grunde nach. Hatte ich am roten Fuse ja auch.

War jetzt nur die Überlegung, ob es lohnt Zeit und Geld in die Reverb zu stecken, wenn es auch Stützen wie die Tranzx X und Co für 120 Euro neu gibt. Die funktionieren ja sehr zuverlässig was man so liest. Kabelführung wäre ja gleich zur Reverb.

Für den Service der Reverb müsste ich ja mindestens Mal das Entlüftungsset kaufen. 
Was man so liest, geht davon das Absacken ja aber noch nicht weg...

Hab jetzt auf die Schnelle Mal diese Anleitung gefunden:






Das soll das Absacken beheben...


----------



## Fabeymer (27. März 2020)

Ich würde die Reverb entlüften, die Funktion checken und dann verkaufen. 
Dann noch ein wenig drauflegen, eine Bikeyoke holen und glücklich sein.  

In meinen neuen Rahmen kommt auch eine und im Bekanntenkreis fährt ein gutes halbes Dutzend rum - allesamt ohne Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starter77 (27. März 2020)

Top Teil für das Geld 
Viel Spaß damit 

Gut das Du es gekauft hast sonst hätte... Gut das Du es genommen hast


----------



## DerHackbart (27. März 2020)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich würde die Reverb entlüften, die Funktion checken und dann verkaufen.
> Dann noch ein wenig drauflegen, eine Bikeyoke holen und glücklich sein.
> 
> In meinen neuen Rahmen kommt auch eine und im Bekanntenkreis fährt ein gutes halbes Dutzend rum - allesamt ohne Probleme.



Man hört ja nur gutes über die Revive, aber das gute Stück kostet ja soviel wie in diesem Fall das ganze Rad...  
Ich glaube wenn ich was Neues anschaffen, bewege ich mich eher etwas niedriger im Regal... 

Aber wie du schon sagtest, erstmal die Reverb entlüften.

Es hat nicht zufällig im Raum Stuttgart jemand so ein Entlüftungsset zu verleihen? ?


----------



## DerHackbart (27. März 2020)

Ich habe jetzt Mal angefangen das Rad zum Putzen zu zerpflücken...

Ich Frage mich, mit was der Vorbesitzer die Kette geschmiert hat. Das Zeug ist richtig harzig...














Naja, Bremsenreiniger wird's richten.


----------



## FR-Sniper (27. März 2020)

falls es eine günstige Neue Stütze werden soll, schau dir mal die OneUP an, fahr ich am N, macht was sie soll!


----------



## DerHackbart (27. März 2020)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> falls es eine günstige Neue Stütze werden soll, schau dir mal die OneUP an, fahr ich am N, macht was sie soll!



Habe ich im Blick!


----------



## hw_doc (28. März 2020)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Habe ich im Blick!



Tranz-X bzw. Brand-X: Bislang keinerlei Probleme...


----------



## DerHackbart (4. April 2020)

Jetzt habe ich die wichtigsten Baustellen Mal erledigt.

40er XT Kassette durch 46er SLX ersetzt
Antrieb gereinigt
Kette neu
Reverb entlüftet und Leitung neu verlegt
80er Vorbau
780er Lenker















So steht es erstmal gut da, aber ein paar Kleinigkeiten sind immernoch offen:

Die Bremsadapter sind Shimano mit Unterlegscheibe. Da müssen noch Magura dran.










Desweiteren ist die Bremsleistung vorn etwas mau. Ich werde es wohl Mal mit neuen Beläge probieren.
Gleich in die vollen gehen und Trickstuff Power Beläge verbauen oder gibt es günstigere Tipps?

Ansonsten noch Schaltung richtig einstellen und dann ist das Rad eigentlich fertig...


----------



## FR-Sniper (4. April 2020)

80mm Vorbau, krass, aber gut wenn es dir passt 

auf jeden Fall ist das Rad wieder richtig schick geworden!!! viel Spaß damit!!!


----------



## DerHackbart (4. April 2020)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> 80mm Vorbau, krass, aber gut wenn es dir passt
> 
> auf jeden Fall ist das Rad wieder richtig schick geworden!!! viel Spaß damit!!!



War jetzt erstmal ein Versuch, wenn die Geo Tabellen stimmen, und das Rad nen Reach von 419mm hat, ist es 20mm kürzer als mein letztes Rad, das ich mit 60mm Vorbau gefahren bin. 

Wenn ich nen kürzeren Vorbau fahren kann, werde ich das auch machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciclecraft (8. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir eine On One Carbon Gabel gebraucht gekauft. Wollte die jetzt auch mal einbauen. Habe aber bemerkt, das ich meine Bremse da nicht montieren kann da ich dafür einen speziellen Adapter für benötige.

Hat wer so einen vielleicht für mich den er nicht mehr benötigt? Oder hat jemand eine Adresse wo ich diesen bekommen kann?

Über Eure Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. August 2020)

Hallo,
Du benötigst einen IS-PM Adapter.
Dafür müsstest du deinen Scheibendurchmesser nennen. Für Shimano mit 180mm wäre es zB dieser Adapter (zweites Bild):





						Shimano SM-MA Adapter IS2000 Aufnahme auf Postmount Bremse
					

Shimano Spare Parts ▶ Adapter zur Nutzung einer Postmount Bremse an einer IS2000 Aufnahme.




					www.bike24.de


----------



## Fatster (8. August 2020)

ciclecraft schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe mir eine On One Carbon Gabel gebraucht gekauft. Wollte die jetzt auch mal einbauen. Habe aber bemerkt, das ich meine Bremse da nicht montieren kann da ich dafür einen speziellen Adapter für benötige.
> 
> ...



Oder könnte es vielleicht das RDS/FDS Problem sein? ?


----------



## versteher (8. August 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Oder könnte es vielleicht das RDS/FDS Problem sein? ?


Das vermute ich eher ... Die OnOne Carbon Fatty ist ja mit *R*ear*D*isk*S*pacing.


----------



## Fatster (8. August 2020)

@ciclecraft schick doch einfach ein Bild des eingehängten Laufrades. Dann sehen wir, *warum *deine Bremse da nicht passt.


----------



## Berganbeter (23. August 2020)

Fast fertig,jetzt fehlt nur noch die 50er Kasette und Tubless:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berganbeter (24. August 2020)

Heute mal mit weniger Sonne:


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. Oktober 2020)

Hallo

da es leider nur noch herumsteht und aktuell schon der Schaltung beraubt ist, würde ich mein Ur-Fatty in Customfarbe gerne abgeben.
Bevor es in den Bikemarkt geht, erst mal hier wo sich die Fatty Fans tummeln 
Nur komplett mit 1x10 oder als Rolling Chassis mit allen Fatbike typischen Teilen
Falls jemand Interesse hat, bitte melden.
mehr Bilder hier 

Rolling Chassis: 700,-€, VHB
Fatty Gr. M
Hope Fatsno rot, Shimano Freilauf
Surly Rolling Darling (2x Maxxis Minion + 2x Surly Nate + 1x JJ, alle gebraucht), HR Felge mit einigen Dellen
Race Face Turbine (inkl 26Z rund + 28Z oval)
Innenlager RF Lagerschalen + SKF Lager nachgerüstet
RS Bluto
Hope Steuersatz

optional:
XT Bremse (785) VR 200mm, HR 180mm
Vorbau Raceface Resbond 70mm
Syntace Vector Carbon 760mm (entgegen der Bilder)
KS Supernatural 150mm Stütze
Sattel (div. vorhanden)
1x10 X0 mit 40er Hope Ritzel (11-36 XT Kassette, das 17er Ritzel entfällt für das 40er Hope)

komplett & fahrfertig: 900,-€ VHB


----------



## Berganbeter (6. November 2020)

Die Verwandlung hat begonnen:


----------



## Berganbeter (6. November 2020)

Unschlüssig bin ich noch bei Sattelklemme,Vorbau,Pedalfarbe.Die Kurbel bleibt so,da das Trailfatty mehr beansprucht wird.Pedale rot oder poliert?Vorbau Schwarz oder poliert? Sattelklemme poliert oder Rot,die Stütze ist sekundär,da eine absenkbare geplant ist.Der Gepäckträger ist noch nicht ganz so wie ich möchte,der musste nur heute zum Schuhe holen schnell herhalten.


----------



## hw_doc (6. November 2020)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Unschlüssig bin ich noch bei Sattelklemme,Vorbau,Pedalfarbe.Die Kurbel bleibt so,da das Trailfatty mehr beansprucht wird.Pedale rot oder poliert?Vorbau Schwarz oder poliert? Sattelklemme poliert oder Rot,die Stütze ist sekundär,da eine absenkbare geplant ist.Der Gepäckträger ist noch nicht ganz so wie ich möchte,der musste nur heute zum Schuhe holen schnell herhalten.



Also wenn der Lenker blau bleibt und sich Pedale in wirklich demselben Ton fänden... Das gleiche bei der Sattelklemme.

Ansonsten gerade durch Zufall entdeckt:




🤔


----------



## Berganbeter (6. November 2020)

Meintest du die Pedale in rot oder blau? Hundertprozentik wird es eh nicht zusammen passen glaube ich,da wären polierte passender.


----------



## Gravelander (6. November 2020)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Die Verwandlung hat begonnen:Anhang anzeigen 1145352Anhang anzeigen 1145354Anhang anzeigen 1145356Anhang anzeigen 1145360Anhang anzeigen 1145361Anhang anzeigen 1145362Anhang anzeigen 1145363


Schöner Vorgarten! ;-)


----------



## hw_doc (6. November 2020)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Meintest du die Pedale in rot oder blau? Hundertprozentik wird es eh nicht zusammen passen glaube ich,da wären polierte passender.



Blau! Genau, wie die Klemme. 99 % reicht.   B)
Du scheinst nen Hang zum Putzen zu haben - Felgen silber, nun auch noch Pedale...  )

Hast Du nen Tipp für nen preiswerten polierten Lenker mit mindestens 40 mm Rise und 750er Breite?


----------



## Berganbeter (6. November 2020)

Hast Post !


----------



## Machiavelli (11. November 2020)

Fatty Kettenstrebe nach dem Entlacken. Lack selber sah einwandfrei aus. Scheinbar Salz über Mikrorisse reingekommen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (11. November 2020)

Machiavelli schrieb:


> Fatty Kettenstrebe nach dem Entlacken. Lack selber sah einwandfrei aus. Scheinbar Salz über Mikrorisse reingekommen: Anhang anzeigen 1148468



Und nu? Runterschleifen oder ist das schon langsam kritisch?


----------



## Machiavelli (12. November 2020)

Ab in die Tonne.


----------



## Pimper (25. Dezember 2020)

Da das thematisch so gut in diesen Thread passt:

Aktuell scheint sich ja 150x15 Steckachse bei den Gabeln durchgesetzt zu haben. Haben sich die Hersteller bei diesem Maß eigentlich alle auf FDS geeinigt ? Oder gibt es auch 150x15 RDS Gabeln ?


----------



## Fatster (25. Dezember 2020)

Pimper schrieb:


> Da das thematisch so gut in diesen Thread passt:
> 
> Aktuell scheint sich ja 150x12 Steckachse bei den Gabeln durchgesetzt zu haben. Haben sich die Hersteller bei diesem Maß eigentlich alle auf FDS geeinigt ? Oder gibt es auch 150x12 RDS Gabeln ?



150x12 😳 ... und dann noch RDS??
Sicher, dass Du da nicht *hinten* und *vorne *... und überhaupt irgendwie was verwechselst?


----------



## Pimper (25. Dezember 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> 150x12 😳 ... und dann noch RDS??



Naja, RDS und FDS ist letztlich nur ein Maß. Da hätte man sich bei Gabeln theoretisch auch flächendeckend auf die 15 mm des RDS einigen können.

Aber anhand deiner Antwort lese ich mal raus, dass es nur FDS-Gabeln in 150x15 gibt. Heißt: Theoretisch und praktisch kann man ältere QR-5-Vorderradnaben mit RDS nicht mit Umrüstkits auf Steckachse umbauen und dann in aktuellen 150x15-Gabeln fahren.


----------



## Fatster (25. Dezember 2020)

Jo ... irgendwie so .. hab jetzt grad auch den Überblick verloren 🤯🤯


----------



## Fatster (25. Dezember 2020)

So, jetzt hab ich mal meinen Knoten im Hirn etwas entwirrt.

Also Alter, es sieht so aus:
Im Fatbikebereich ist mittlerweile am VR ...x*15 *Standard bei Steckachssystemen.

Am HR ...x*12.*

Ähm .. und was war jetzt nochmal die Frage ... ?
Ob man eine QR RDS HR-Nabe auf ...x15 VR umbauen kann?


----------



## Pimper (25. Dezember 2020)

Oh sorry, muss natürlich 150x1*5* heißen. War ein Vertipper.

Also mein Post nochmal richtig gestellt:

_Aktuell scheint sich ja 150x1*5* Steckachse bei den Gabeln durchgesetzt zu haben. Haben sich die Hersteller bei diesem Maß eigentlich alle auf FDS geeinigt ? Oder gibt es auch 150x1*5* RDS Gabeln ?_

(Original-Post #6530 und #6532 richtiggestellt)

Frage war, ob alle 150x15-Gabeln ausnahmslos FDS sind, oder ob es den "Dualismus" um RDS und FDS aus der Zeit, als 135xQR5 noch Standard war, immernoch gibt.


----------



## BigJohn (25. Dezember 2020)

Ausschließlich FDS. RDS ist ein Relikt aus Zeiten, in denen Fatbikes Pugsley hießen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (25. Dezember 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ausschließlich FDS. RDS ist ein Relikt aus Zeiten, in denen Fatbikes Pugsley hießen.



Perfekt. Danke !

Gott sei Dank heißt meins Mukluk...


----------



## hw_doc (25. Dezember 2020)

Pimper schrieb:


> Perfekt. Danke !
> 
> Gott sei Dank heißt meins Mukluk...



Gab auch Mukluk-Gabeln, die nur RDS verstanden...


----------



## Pimper (25. Dezember 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Gab auch Mukluk-Gabeln, die nur RDS verstanden...



Ja, aber die hängen mittlerweile bei mir an der Wand.

Hintergrund ist: Ich baue gerade ein Fatbike für meine Frau, weil die derzeit meins mitbenutzt (wir sind beide gleich groß). Und das nervt etwas, also bekommt sie ihr eigenes.

Und jetzt prüfe ich gerade, welche Teile, die ich noch zu liegen habe, in ein neues Frameset mit neuen Standards passen würden. Bei der Vorderradnabe läßt sich ja mit Umbaukits tricksen, aber bei diesem RDS/FDS-Horror muss man halt aufpassen...


----------



## Fatster (25. Dezember 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ausschließlich FDS. RDS ist ein Relikt aus Zeiten, in denen Fatbikes Pugsley hießen.



Oder 9:Zero:7 🙈


----------



## Berganbeter (9. Februar 2021)

Trail Fatty mit leichten Alltagsreifen: im Frühjahr kriegts noch eine neue Farbe😀:


----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. Februar 2021)

Die Farbe ist doch top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berganbeter (9. Februar 2021)

Ja,es wird eh wieder rot,nur eine Nuance dunkler. Wahrscheinlich. Möchte es aber pulvern lassen.


----------



## Toronto (10. Februar 2021)

Sehr schickes Bike, und das Rot ist schon echt lecker.

Kurze Frage zu dem Felgenband. Ist das weiss?

Ich baue mir demnächst nen Laufradsatz mit den BR 710 Felgen auf, und würde da gerne weisses Felgenband verbauen, finde aber nichts in weiss mit min. 65mm Breite.

Welche größe ist das bei dir, und weisst du noch wo du das her hast? Ich finde in den einschlägigen Onlineshops nichts passendes.

Danke & Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Berganbeter (10. Februar 2021)

Da ja weisses Felgenband ziemlich schnell versifft,hab ich einfach Panzertape in 50mm genommen und darüber dann das Felgenband.


----------



## Toronto (11. Februar 2021)

Ok, das geht natürlich auch. 

Also einfach Panzertape in der passenden Farbe nehmen, na dann geh ich mal einkaufen. 

Danke & Gruß
Torsten


----------



## lautundbunt (12. April 2021)

Hallo an Alle Miteinander,

nach 2 Jahren kompletter Ruhe habe ich mich jetzt schweren Herzens dazu entschlossen, meine beiden Fattys (V1-weiß 20" + V2-RAL7009-graugrün 20") zu veräußern...

Das Weiße ist zerlegt und wird in Einzelteilen verkauft (Rahmenkit, Gabel, Laufräder, Reifen usw.)

Das Grüne kommt als Komplettbike...

Es werden viele Fatty-Raritäten und Schmankerl dabei sein wie Eigenbau-Laufradsätze (2x 26", 2x29"), 2x fantastische Einzelanfertungen-Rahmentaschen von Forums-Mitglied Flowin' Flo, Sun Race Kassetten (11-46), teils ungefahrene Neureifen (Juggernaut Pro, Snow Avalanche, Fat B Nimble...) usw., usw., usw....

Wer also Interesse an einem Fatty-Projekt oder Komplettbike hat, schaut doch bitte in den nächsten Tagen mal im Bikemarkt vorbei, oder schreibt mich direkt an...

Vielen Dank und vielleicht bis später!

Gruß Robert


----------



## Berganbeter (14. Juni 2021)

Step 1: Leider bleibt es so nicht,ist nur Untergrundfarbe.Gabel wird dafür so.


----------



## Berganbeter (18. Juni 2021)

Step 2:


----------



## Allgaeufex (19. Juni 2021)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Step 2:Anhang anzeigen 1294464


Hast Du das Tretlager gleich mit Lackiert 
Ich hoffe mal das es ein altes Lager war , ansonsten sieht es gut aus


----------



## Berganbeter (19. Juni 2021)

Guten Morgen! Danke! Ja, das Lager ist das Lackierlager🤪.Jetzt kommt noch ein Durchgang Gelb,dann nochmal Nassschleifen und dann finale Deckschicht.War ein wenig mehr Aufwand Gelb auf Schwarz zu lacken bis es ordentlich deckt.Liegt auch an der verwendeten Farbe denke ich, hatte ich aber schon da und wollte keine extra Farbe kaufen.Farbton ist Rapsgelb,kommt auf dem Foto aber a bissl knallig daher.
Gabel ist schwarz,Unterrohr und Kettenstrebe rechts bekommen schwarzen Lackschutz.Die Laufräder muss ich leider nochmal Entreifen für das gelbe Dekoband.
Lg


----------



## Berganbeter (26. Juni 2021)

Laufräder fertg😀,heute wird hoffentlich der Rahmen und Gabel fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berganbeter (12. Juli 2021)

Habe fertig:


----------



## Berganbeter (12. Juli 2021)

Jetzt bin ich mit den Fatbikes soweit fertig,am Se fehlt noch das hintere Laufrad mit polierter Nabe und Felge.Hab jetzt auch festgestellt,das ich unter 4.4 er Reifen nix mehr fahren möchte.🤓


----------



## Fatster (24. Juli 2021)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich mit den Fatbikes soweit fertig,am Se fehlt noch das hintere Laufrad mit polierter Nabe und Felge.Hab jetzt auch festgestellt,das ich unter 4.4 er Reifen nix mehr fahren möchte.🤓



Darf man das denn überhaupt? 😳


----------



## D1GG3R (24. September 2021)

Moin,
gibt's hier jemanden, der sein Fatty verkaufen möchte (Norddeutschland)? Bin schon länger Mitleser und auf der Suche nach einem preiswerten Winter-Fatty, das sich zu meinem Big Dog gesellen darf.
Nachrichten gerne als PN.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. September 2021)

ja hier, leider aber nicht in Norddeutschland sondern Pfalz
aktueller Stand



allerdings ohne Schaltung, die brauchte ich an einem anderen Bike


----------



## Gravelander (25. September 2021)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ja hier, leider aber nicht in Norddeutschland sondern Pfalz
> aktueller Stand
> 
> 
> ...


Singlespeed ist eh besser


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. September 2021)

Gravelander schrieb:


> Singlespeed ist eh besser


ne, lass mal
ist so gar nicht meins 
z.Zt. ist es aber Chainless, sprich Laufrad oder nur Downhill (rollen)


----------



## SduroFull (11. November 2021)

Moin, ich suche einen Fat Rahmen oder ein Fat Bike vorzugsweise Größe L, aber bitte alles anbieten. Mit 170/175mm Schnellspanner


----------



## skaster (11. November 2021)

SduroFull schrieb:


> Moin, ich suche einen Fat Rahmen oder ein Fat Bike vorzugsweise Größe L, aber bitte alles anbieten


Wenn es denn nicht speziell das Fatty von On One sein soll, dafür ist dieser Thread ja eröffnet worden, dann die Anfrage besser hier stellen. Entgegen des Titels werden dort auch Gesuche gepostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (11. November 2021)

SduroFull schrieb:


> Moin, ich suche einen Fat Rahmen oder ein Fat Bike vorzugsweise Größe L, aber bitte alles anbieten. Mit 170/175mm Schnellspanner


Vielleicht wirst du ja mit @Bjoern_U. einig?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. November 2021)

SduroFull schrieb:


> Moin, ich suche einen Fat Rahmen oder ein Fat Bike vorzugsweise Größe L, aber bitte alles anbieten. Mit 170/175mm Schnellspanner


schau mal oben drüber
mein Fatty ist zu verkaufen
Nominell aber ein M Rahmen da mir die vom L viel zu lang war. Ich fahre sonst immer L oder gar XL


----------



## sqlab1 (31. Dezember 2021)

Moin, hat noch jemand einen originalen On One Fatty Laufradsatz rumliegen? Die worden doch immer fleißig ausgetauscht. 

Grüße


----------



## sqlab1 (3. Februar 2022)

Moin, gibt es noch jemanden der einen On One Fatty Rahmen in Größe M zu verkaufen hat? 

Grüße


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. Februar 2022)

sqlab1 schrieb:


> Moin, gibt es noch jemanden der einen On One Fatty Rahmen in Größe M zu verkaufen hat?
> 
> Grüße


da bist du leider 6 Wochen zu spät
ich hab meins kurz vor Weihnachten an einen Freund verkauft


----------



## sqlab1 (4. Februar 2022)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> da bist du leider 6 Wochen zu spät
> ich hab meins kurz vor Weihnachten an einen Freund verkauft


Sag Ihm das Du es wieder haben möchtest :0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (4. Februar 2022)

Ich hab auch keins! 🙈


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. Februar 2022)

sqlab1 schrieb:


> Sag Ihm das Du es wieder haben möchtest :0


äh.... nö
ich räum den Keller, da müssen noch ein paar Bikes gehen ...


----------



## iDaywalker (20. März 2022)

Hi alle zusammen.
Suche auch ein On One Fatty. Bevorzugt nur den Rahmen in M oder L. Weiss jemand was oder hat eins anzubieten? 

Grüße


----------



## trailterror (2. April 2022)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich die wichtigsten Baustellen Mal erledigt.
> 
> 40er XT Kassette durch 46er SLX ersetzt
> Antrieb gereinigt
> ...


 Schickes Bike.

Welche Grösse ist das, respektiv gibts irgendwo geo daten von dem rahmen?


----------



## DerHackbart (2. April 2022)

trailterror schrieb:


> Schickes Bike.
> 
> Welche Grösse ist das, respektiv gibts irgendwo geo daten von dem rahmen?


Das war ein L Rahmen.

Geo Tabellen finde ich jetzt auch nicht mehr, aber nach heutigen Standarts war es unfahrbar kurz.

Tatsächlich war es eigentlich ganz handlich und bequem.


----------

